#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-18
<Riddell> uniq: rosegarden4_1.0-1ubuntu1_source.changes ACCEPTED
<uniq> riddell: nice :)
<uniq> riddell: i've started much about the same process with digikam.. as requested by a few people.. looks like libkexif1 isn't buildt for ubuntu at all.
<uniq> a bit easier when i've done one package for ubuntu.. getting to know the process.
<uniq> (libkexif1 is a digikam build-depend)
<lamont_r> make[7] : Entering directory `/build/buildd/kde-i18n-3.4.0+cvs20040506/pt/docs/kdebase/konqueror'
<lamont_r> /usr/bin/meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 ./index.docbook
<lamont_r> browser.docbook:123: parser error : AttValue: " or ' expected
<lamont_r> >. A <link linkend=\"tabbrowse\"
<lamont_r>                    ^
<lamont_r> can I interest anyone in -1ubuntu_3_???
<Riddell> sigh
<Riddell> haggai?
<haggai> yuk
<Riddell> haggai: give up and revert?
<lamont_r> but we made it 2:25 into this build... much further than that mere 106 minutes before - we're clear up to 145 minutes - almost 50% more.. :-(
<haggai> Riddell: guess so
<Kamion> can I interest anyone in a test-build before uploading? :-/
<Kamion> I realise it takes longer, but then you'll have something you might be able to incrementally fix, rather than having to start from scratch each time
<haggai> Kamion: I'm reverting back to the older version.  I have no diffs between the files except the changelog and some subdirs files.  I have a build already in progress and can wait for it if you think its worthwhile
<Kamion> not if you're just reverting
<Kamion> what version number?
<haggai> kde-i18n (4:3.4.0+cvs20040506.really.3.4.0-0ubuntu1) hoary; urgency=low
<Kamion> cool
<Kamion> or not, but yeah. probably best.
<haggai> well yeah, best of a bad lot so to say
<Kamion> nod
<haggai> ok I'll upload then
<haggai> ooh novo has dput now good stuff Riddell
<allee> uniq: libkexif1{,-dev}?   -> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php   Do I miss something?
<Riddell> haggai: dput with debian still in the /etc/dput.cf, I need to mind not to upload to debian by mistake
<haggai> Riddell: yeah already checked :)
<haggai> reverted kde-i18n uploaded
* haggai crosses fingers, toes and anything else he can think of
<uniq> allee: ahh. you got them too. then i'll just rm -rf my stuff :)
<allee> uniq:  If you did anything else than add ubuntu to version and change section, keep it.
<uniq> i didn't.
<uniq> yet, anyways.
<haggai> gah I'm not very good at writing announcements
<Riddell> haggai: what do you have?
<haggai> Riddell: ~halls/kubuntu_announce.txt on novo, not very far I keep deleting stuff
<Kamion> haggai: kde-i18n> checking
<Riddell> two sentences.  short and sweet :)
<haggai> ooh cool
<haggai> dpkg-deb: building package `kde-i18n-ar' in `../kde-i18n-ar_3.4.0+cvs20040506.really.3.4.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb'.
<haggai> Kamion: test build succeeded
<Kamion> debdiff will take a little while, but I have 22 minutes until cron.daily anyway
<allee> uniq: if you've time: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/digikam/trunk/debian/changelog?op=file&rev=0&sc=0.
<allee> uniq: moving digikam.desktop may be interesting for kubuntu too ;)
<haggai> Riddell: no 1 1/2 sentences...
<haggai> oh no 2 1/2 :)
<uniq> allee: yes. looking good.
<Kamion> hah, except somebody accepted it before my debdiff finished
<haggai> kde-i18n?
<Kamion> yes
<Riddell> haggai: tell me if you want me to work on the announcement
<haggai> Riddell: would you mind?  You did do a very good job on the previous announces :)
<cartel_> w00t
<cartel_> svn install didnt turn out to be half as ghetto as i thought
<Riddell> need some good quotes
<Riddell> haggai said "pah, KOffice will never defeat OpenOffice" while Daniel Silverstone said "do you know the pain that Kubuntu causes me?"
<cartel_> wait
<cartel_> daniel stone != daniel silverstone?
<Kamion> don't confuse the two
<haggai> When asked about the reason for Kubuntu, OpenOffice developer Chris Halls just giggled and said "at last!  A project to hack on that takes less than a day to build"
<dato> was dsilver's comment about something in particular?
<dato> or dsilvers'
<Riddell> dato: he was drunk at the time and didn't elaborate
<Kamion> dsilvers has been doing some of the Launchpad derived distribution work
<Kamion> I imagine that was it
<Riddell> so we are the reason for his employment, in a way
<haggai> woohoo
<haggai>  kde-i18n_4:3.4.0+cvs20040506.really.3.4.0-0ubuntu1_20050407-0033-i386-successful
<haggai> finally, I can go to bed
<haggai> night folks
<uniq> good night.
<Riddell> uniq: congratulations! http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/r/rosegarden4/1.0-1ubuntu1/
<Riddell> uniq: now you have to download it from the archives and make sure it really does work
<Kamion> haggai: thanks for shepherding that through
<Kamion> Kubuntu install CDs and live cloops building
<Kamion> Kubuntu install CDs built, waiting for cloops
<cartel_> where is kio_svn for kubuntu?
<Riddell> cartel_: kdenonbeta?
<cartel_> Riddell: unusual... its not in sid either
<cartel_> Riddell: thiago tells me its in kdesdk
<cartel_> http://webcvs.kde.org/kdesdk/kio_svn/
<cartel_> maybe build faliure?
<cartel_> for that matter where the hesmana is kio_cvs?
<cartel_> wait im on crack
<cartel_> Riddell: reportbug kdevelop: subversion support will not work without kio_svn, missing from distribution
<cartel_> kdevelop3: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:
<cartel_> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'svn+https'.
<cartel_> :(
<Riddell> cartel_: please report to bugzilla, or we'll forget
<cartel_> Riddell: does ubuntu reportbug go into bugzilla?
<Riddell> not sure actually
<cartel_> by the looks of this it goes to debian bts :( is there ubuntu bts? or you use bugzilla?
<Kamion> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<cartel_> ic
<cartel_> is there a ben burton here?
<Kamion> no
<cartel_> ack
<mdz> is anyone available to test the kubuntu CD images?
<cartel_> Riddell: im going to sort this one out with bab
<cartel_> Riddell: what cpp version is used to generate kde packages in kubuntu
<cartel_> 3.4? 4.0?
<cartel_> Riddell: i cant build the kdesdk package
<Kamion> 3.3 seems more likely
<cartel_> ok building now
<Kamion> Kubuntu daily-live CDs built
<cartel_> Riddell: i pity you :( this deb sux
<cartel_> its so ass
<cartel_> Riddell: i got kio_svn installed, by running ./configure and make install on kio_svn... deb didnt want to play nice when i tried to add a package for kio_svn. will reportbug on it to debian maintainer.
<cartel_> Riddell: bug #2: umbrello missing code generators
<cartel_> Riddell: bab reports both bugs fixed in latest packaes in BRANCH
<mdz> amu: here?
<amu> mdz: yep
<amu> ... testing the images 
<froud> amu: is there a single file that defines all the desktop menu system and where is it located?
* ttf testing live CD
<amu>  /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<amu> froud: ^
<froud> thanks
<froud> amu: do you happen to know the same for gnome :-)
<amu> it's thesame on gnome, it's a freedesktop standard
<froud> cool
<froud> that makes life easier, I want to script the doc system to update according to menu changes in the system
<amu> yep, for kde you can use kmenuedit , in oder to change the entries/items
<amu> for gnome, i dont know if there's a editor atm 
<froud> amu: what I had in mind is to script our Docbook Framework to build menu entities from this source
<froud> amu: I see applications.menu is xml so it make slife easy fo rme to do it with xslt
<froud> amu: would be nice to not list non kde apps
<froud> <Menu>
<froud>                 <Name>Applications</Name>
<froud>                 <Directory>kde-unknown.directory</Directory>
<froud>                 <OnlyUnallocated/>
<froud>                 <Include>
<froud>                         <Not>
<froud>                                 <!-- Don't list non-KDE core applications -->
<froud>                                 <And>
<froud>                                         <Category>Core</Category>
<froud>                                         <Not><Category>KDE</Category></Not>
<froud>                                 </And>
<froud>                                 <!-- Don't list SUSE's YaST in here -->
<froud>                                 <Category>X-SuSE-YaST</Category>
<froud>                         </Not>
<froud>                 </Include>
<froud>         </Menu>
<froud> I have both gnome and kde installed and it makes a mess
<froud> but some users may want access to both gnome and kde apps from desktop menus
<froud> so some way to toggle would be nice
<froud> ON = no gnome apps
<froud> OFF = both gnome and kde apps
<amu> froud-work: that probably need some repackaing old entries, see kontrollcenter, we're hiding the entry in gnome, if you remove them, after installing a deb they go to unknown
<amu> OnlyShowIn=KDE 
<amu> that works
<froud-work> where is KControl do you see this
<amu> "only shown in kde" 
<froud-work> amu: sorry, but I am lost. What module in KControl has this option. Is it a GUI thing or is it in the menu files only.
<Beineri> btw, the documentation is funny. the release notes talk about Kubuntu but "About Ubuntu, The Wonderful World of Linux" says "the project currently lacks the resources to maintain both KDE and GNOME [..]  you will find all the KDE packages you want in the universe component"
<froud-work> Beineri: Hmmm, good point dude
<froud-work> our bad
<froud-work> :-(
<Beineri> froud-work: same for Quick Guide/Ubuntu in General/The Desktop
<froud-work> Beineri: yes. I think we will have this problem in other places. For next release I am restructuring our SVN and changing our workflow to better incorporate Kubuntu
<froud-work> Beineri: unfortunately the docteam and Kubuntu made contact too late and many things were not taken intoo cansideration for Kubuntu
<froud-work> Beineri: however, after our restructure we will have project Kubuntu in our tree
<Beineri> froud-work: I don't think that there are other general places talking about KDE. Everything else seems to be GNOME desktop specific.
<froud-work> Beineri: exactly
<froud-work> No KDE
<froud-work> I have on the cards a Kubuntu Quick Guide
<froud-work> We may also have a FAQ Guide for Kubuntu
<froud-work> I dunno about a user guide
<froud-work> I dunno about an admin guide
<Beineri> is there a plan/wiki page what could be improved in a future Kubuntu? :-)
<froud-work> certainly we will have a book on CLI use that will apply to both versions of the distro
<froud-work> Beineri: not yet
<froud-work> Beineri: these are all issues on the cards
<Beineri> or a Kubuntu FAQ page?
<Beineri> Turning on and making actually work OOo1 KDE file dialogs comes to my mind as a bit tricky...
<froud-work> There is a FAQ at kubuntu.org.uk
<froud-work> I have prepared to develop it in our SVN repository and riddle will upload it
<Beineri> froud-work: type down your cards to the wiki :-)
<froud-work> the documentaton section of this site will also have the kubuntu quick guide and user guide
<froud-work> Beineri: huh?
<Beineri> froud-work: what are "your cards" currently?
<Beineri> sticky notes on your display? :-)
<froud-work> Beineri: I just said we need to restructure our repos and during this will also come an update to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DocumentationTeam
<froud-work> This will then impact on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DocteamProjects
<froud-work> As of last Docteam meeting we have a Kubuntu document for each of those projects
<Beineri> froud-work: I guess we mixing talking about improving documentation and improving other stuff Kubuntu atm :-)
<froud-work> Beineri: my focus is documentation
<froud-work> Beineri: were you speaking about something else?
<Beineri> froud-work: me also, yes. what can be generally improved in Kubuntu (like docu integration, better system tools, ...)
<froud-work> Ah
<froud-work> There are many things, but I try to limit my scope to documentation
<froud-work> I presently first need to accomodate Kubuntu in our repos before I can make real suggestions on these matters
<froud-work> after this I will be much wiser to the pros and cons
<froud-work> For example the KDE documentation team requirements
<froud-work> they are not as flexible as GNOME
<froud-work> all sorts of processing requirements
<Lathiat> 
<Kamion> have any of you guys done any testing of the probably-final daily builds yet?
<Kamion> I'm rebuilding the powerpc DVD to make it bootable (I hope), but other than that I don't anticipate further builds
<Lathiat> whats the target time+zone for release? (or number of hours away?)
<Kamion> tomorrow morning London time, probably
<ttf> Kamion: the installer still wants to dload the language packs even if you say "No" before. This is a problem if you are on a slow line or only connected to a router via dhcp but not actually to the internet. The only workaround I can see is to press Ctrl-C
<ttf> or install in English :)
<Kamion> ttf: yeah, I only noticed that too late unfortunately
<ttf> Kamion: k - tested live CD and install CD - look good so far - still testing..
* haggai is testing too
<ttf> Riddell: you can actually pass any password to kdesu after you ran it once and it will take it as the proper one. This has probably got to do with the 15min timeout of sudo..
<Riddell> ttf: yes, I know
<Riddell> ttf: I can give a long winded explanation if you want
<Lathiat> gksudo seems to handle that
<Riddell> my philosophy was to try and make minimal changes to the kdesu code
<mdz> Kamion: amu said he was testing the live CD earlier
<mdz> we need a full set of tests of the current images, though
<mdz> {live,install,dvd}-{amd64,i386,powerpc}
<Riddell> can anyone test the DVDs?
<amu> first DVD is downloaded
<uniq> hello gentlemen.
<uniq> riddell: thanks for info, i'll test it from archives now.
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<Beineri> Riddell: "the team *is* proud"
<Beineri> and the first two press contacts miss contact information :-)
<haggai> s/a desktop clear of icons/an uncluttered desktop/ ?
<Beineri> and all three should get email ;-)
<Riddell> Beineri: well spotted, fixed
<apokryphos> Minor one: of 18 months[']  support
<haggai> no, the support does not belong to the months
<apokryphos> So is Kubuntu technically a "seperate Linux distribution"? I generally referred to it as a different "Ubuntu release"...
<Riddell> haggai: an uncluttered desktop it is
<Kamion> it's technically a derivative distribution of Ubuntu
<Kamion> not an Ubuntu release
<apokryphos> haggai: it does :), think of one week. "One week's support"
<apokryphos> Hm, interesting. "Derivative distribution" doesn't quite capture that it's not a fork though, does it? 
* Riddell cycles off to find bandwidth and CD burning
<Riddell> haggai: make any changes on novo as you wish
<haggai> Riddell: how about mentioning that things are configured to work out of the box?  I'm thinking in particular of the new media support
<haggai> Riddell: ok, thanks a lot.  It's really good already
<Riddell> haggai: good idea
<Kamion> apokryphos: currently, it's true that Kubuntu is constrained to use the exact same base system and the exact same installer code as Ubuntu
<Kamion> apokryphos: I'm not sure this will necessarily always be the case though
<Kamion> we just don't have archive support for any other arrangement at the moment
<Kamion> well, not sanely
<apokryphos> If it didn't then "release" wouldn't be quite accurate, sure. 
<apokryphos> Though, Kubuntu is an Ubuntu project
<Kamion> erm
<Kamion> sort of
<uniq> I'd suggest changing the Highlights of KDE 3.4 into a easier read list.. more like the kde.org release annoucement.. 
<Kamion> Kubuntu gets support from various Ubuntu developers in their capacities as maintainers of various bits of infrastructure, and general advice
<Kamion> but it doesn't generally get development effort from the people paid to work on Ubuntu
<Kamion> volunteers can, of course, do whatever they like :)
<apokryphos> I thought haggai and amu here were getting paid to work on it, even though if it wasn't mainly for that.. 
<Kamion> on Kubuntu, not on Ubuntu. :-)
<Kamion> I think you're sort of confusing the issue by conflating Canonical and Ubuntu, here ...
<apokryphos> I guess it still is the "Community Effort", then. Sounds kinda shaky giving it that title though since it's in Main :-o. Might just be me.
<Kamion> we have uploaders to main who aren't paid by Canonical in any way
<apokryphos> right
<Kamion> it's just that that only got going post-warty so there aren't many of them yet
<apokryphos> Will it never get developement from those paid to work on Ubuntu, or are such things just speculative now?
<uniq> never say never :)
<apokryphos> I guess that's a reasonably defining characteristic on K's position
<Kamion> indeed. there are enough things common to both projects that it's not always easy to draw a line. I've done installer work to support Kubuntu, for instance. (I wouldn't expect the Ubuntu *desktop* hackers to develop Kubuntu, in general, though.)
<mdz> haggai,Riddell,amu: how many of the images have been tested and can be considered gold?
<mdz> and do we have a kubuntu release announcement prepared?
<apokryphos> Riddell posted this earlier: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<Beineri> he, this strange colors on live-cd thing is fixed? :-)
<amu> mdz: dvd need 2,5h more for a test, tested ppc on a ibook powerbook, samsung and ibm (live) also tested install on the ibm. 
<mdz> amu: so which ISOs have been tested?
<amu> 7.1
<mdz> amu: ok, give me the md5sums instead
<mdz> I need to know exactly which files you have tested, and which have not been tested yet
<amu> a276364b6b11e4532c0688da494ce595  hoary-live-i386.iso
* Beineri has a276364b6b11e4532c0688da494ce595  hoary-live-i386.iso running
<amu> be0ab9ffde133a6b6843da8bac275b29  hoary-install-i386.iso
<amu> 70eb0427ab082b78ffa8d2995cb47c88  hoary-dvd-powerpc.iso
<Riddell> now installing be0ab9ffde133a6b6843da8bac275b29  hoary-install-i386.iso
<Kamion> if you're fetching amd64/i386 DVDs, watch out, they're currently rebuilding for a small boot screen text change
<Kamion> amu: that's an Ubuntu DVD image, not Kubuntu
<amu> Kamion: yep pitti ask me for testing it... 
<Kamion> right
<Kamion> just a note that there are the Kubuntu DVDs too which I'm not sure anyone's tested; we can choose not to release those straight away, of course
<mdz> we need kubuntu testing more than we need ubuntu testing right now
<mdz> all 6 Kubuntu CDs need to be tested, followed by the 3 Kubuntu DVDs
<mdz> so far it looks like 2 Kubuntu CDs have been tested
* Lathiat can do some cd testing, unfortunately it will take a good 3.5 hours to suck them down.
<Lathiat> perhaps an rsync from the ubuntu intall cd would speed it up a little
<amu> mdz: still 2h ETA for the i386 DVD
<mdz> Lathiat: it should somewhat, but overall it might still be a loss since rsyncing the remainder is slower than downloading it via http
<mdz> haggai: are you around?
<Lathiat> mdz: which cd is untested?
<mdz> Lathiat: hoary-live-amd64, hoary-live-powerpc, hoary-install-amd64, hoary-install-i386, hoary-install-powerpc, hoary-dvd-amd64, hoary-dvd-i386, hoary-dvd-powerpc
<Riddell> amu: how can I burn the powerpc iso from MacOS?  I get "The application Disk Utility has unexpectedly quit"
<Lathiat> ok im getting hoaryintsall-i386, will give that a bash, dont have any powerpc or amd64 and a dvd would take too long to come down.
<Kamion> Riddell: I believe Toast works
<amu> Riddell: look for toast iss payware, there was 1 which is free, look to www.versiontracker.com and search for cd recording soft 
<mdz> doesn't cdrecord work as well, under MacOS?
<Lathiat> it does
<mdz> I believe it's only Disk Utility which is broken
<Kamion> specifically hdiutil
<Kamion> which is the command-line piece of it
<Riddell> I can't download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20050407.2/hoary-dvd-i386.iso
<elmo> details?
<Riddell> wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20050407.2/hoary-dvd-i386.iso  just gives an empty file
<elmo> does wget have LFS support?
<Riddell> how would I find out?
<uniq> lfs as in? 
<Kamion> elmo: apparently not
<Kamion> Riddell: try curl?
<Kamion> uniq: large file support
<elmo> score
<uniq> kamion: ok. thanks :)
<Riddell> $ curl http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20050407.2/hoary-dvd-i386.iso
<Riddell> curl: (18) transfer closed with 3101596248 bytes remaining to read
<amu> Riddell: Firestarter FX was the free one 
<Riddell> cool, seems to work
<Riddell> am I the only one affected by this dvd download problem?
<Beineri> Riddell: works/starts here downloading
<Kamion> Riddell: rsync's fine FWIW, has more overhead though
<haggai> mdz: I tested i386 live & install
<mdz> ok, that still leaves 4 CD images and 3 DVD images untested
<Riddell> I confirm 386 live and install
<mdz> elmo: wget in hoary works
<Riddell> powerpc cds burning
<mdz> amu_: you can test amd64, right?
<mdz> amu_: that is higher priority than DVD
<amu> mdz: finsihed with amd64 ... (live ) 5768111b52a291c65ec80979b56ccc3b  hoary-live-amd64.iso
<amu> works fine, about sound i dont know, net,graphic,keyboard,mouse was well detected
<amu> is there a kind of amd64 vmware ? 
<uniq> bochs maybe? 
<uniq> http://bochs.sourceforge.net/
<uniq> "Bochs can be compiled to emulate a 386, 486, Pentium, Pentium Pro or AMD64 CPU"
<Riddell> powerpc CDs work great
<Riddell> Except for waking-from-sleep - what's up with that?
<elmo> what kind of powerpc is it?
<amu> Riddell: ibook?
<Riddell> ibbok G4
<Riddell> ibook G4
<amu> Riddell: yep wellknown bug, with xorg 
<elmo> the ibook sleep code is still buggy in the version we have
<Riddell> fair enough
<Riddell> well I think that's about all I can test here
<Riddell> 1b1def3bfe53dee3a5b01798d2ee88e5  hoary-install-powerpc.iso
<Riddell> 9d69df74253ce7e983ce79927dfb0c57  hoary-live-powerpc.iso
<Riddell> was what I tested
<Kamion> good, current
<amu> Riddell: you tested it on ethernet?   
<Riddell> amu: on ethernet?
<amu> Riddell: tests dhcp on wireless / ethernet 
<amu> Riddell: on my ppc sound bass/treble was set to 0, DRC Range also to 0 .. means no sound  
<amu> ppc=pb4
<amu> everything other "works" ethernet and wlan (pcmica)  
<Riddell> ethernet works
<Riddell> sound works fine
<mdz> amu: file a bug about that (alsa-base) for breezy
<mdz> has hoary-install-amd64 been tested?
<mdz> I saw hoary-live-amd64
<amu> ok tested 9d69df74253ce7e983ce79927dfb0c57  hoary-live-powerpc.iso on a ibook g4 and powerbook G4 ... both sound is set default to null, pb works out of the box with pcmcia wlan, ibook with usb-wlan doesnt work, for sleep mode it need a modified xorg.conf     
<amu> mdz: should i retry ubuntu-ppc for sound ? if there's sound, it's a problem of kmix 
<amu> 13min. ETA for kubuntu-i386 DVD
<mdz> amu: yes, try it after all kubuntu testing is finished though
<mdz> the next priority is hoary-install-amd64
<amu> Track 01:   0 of 2957 MB written.
<amu> mdz: ok, amd64, should i try vmware for i386, any better other idea? 
<mdz> amu: haggai said he tested live-i386 and install-i386
<mdz> but you are the only one who can test amd64 I think
<amu> mdz: writing the DVD ... looks like, but i cant install it. That's my mail/web/database server  
<mdz> amu: can you install to a spare partition?
<mdz> that is what I do on i386
<amu> mdz: there's no left :(     
<amu> tried with a external usb disk, d-i stops, while detecting hardware
<mdz> you have no free space on your existing partitions?
<amu> yes 
<amu> i have 
<amu> DVD amd64 is 4:05 ETA ... should i continue ? 
<mdz> amu: please get the CD first, and then you can resume it
<mdz> if we have to release the DVDs late, we can, but not the CDs
<amu> install and live i've all, didnt synced the DVD, my line is still very bad, so i didnt synced the DVD's 
<mdz> ok, let them download during the night; we can release them later
<mdz> the most important thing is to test all 6 CD images; according to my notes from this channel, hoary-install-amd64 is the only one that is untested
<amu> i'll do it in another way, i'll use another hdd, it's too much risk loosing datas 
<amu> mdz: found a spare 20gig ... i'm off a while
<cartel_> Riddell: did you get my info?
<cartel_> Riddell: about kdesdk?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-19
<amu> mdz: 9b5cad114656546ce71a41d28f7a569f  hoary-install-amd64.iso installation complete, works _very_ nice ... it's soo fast  
<mdz> amu: excellent, thanks
<cartel_> please checkpoint alioth kde3.4 debs for kdesdk..
<cartel_> i implore yoyu
<cartel_> you*
<amu> cartel_: hi, something strange happened? 
<amu> .. with kdesdk?
<cartel_> amu: its out of sync with alioth
<dato> cartel_: they're testing final cd builds for tomorrow's release. this issue should have been brought up at least two days ago.
<cartel_> lots of bugs fixed
<cartel_> i only discovered/notified riddell yesterday
<cartel_> evidently i am the only one using kdevelop on kubuntu 
<cartel_> :)
<cartel_> dato: i only got response from bab (debian upstream maintainer for kde3.4) yesterday
<cartel_> dato: i guess it will have to go unfixed for hoary gold
<amu> cartel_: oh thanks for info, better inform in addition haggai and me next time.
<cartel_> amu: its not a showstopper, just missing files for kdevelop
<cartel_> amu: you will find subversion support quite broken with current packages ;)
<amu> cartel_: ok ;)
<cartel_> amu: and also, no documentation browser in kdevelop
<cartel_> amu: i only installed/setup/tried to use kdevelop yesterday, maybe i should have been more enthusiastic :)
<cartel_> s/kdevelop/subversion
<amu> dato: cartel_ btw, i didnt follow ethe time for a better cooperation between kde-debian and ubuntu, something happend/decieded for now ?  
<cartel_> amu: not sure
<cartel_> i just talked to bab, he told me the bugs were fixed a while ago, i said i would mention it to you guys that you might want to checkpoint... also he says its fixed in KDE_BRANCH
<cartel_> as opposed to the release branch
<cartel_> which i assume is what we are using
<cartel_> so we need to merge his kdesdk rules or something
<dato> amu: mmm, well, I talked a bit with haggai some time ago. IIRC, he mentioned some issues with you having some issues about commiting in debian's repos, but we didn't talk more. I was left a bit disappointed (or rather, willing to explore other schemes of collaboration), but as I understood that is not the best moment prior to a release to get into changing things, I thought I'd postpone it a bit, until after the release. which is just 
<amu> cartel_: a problem could be, we have no static maintainers for packages
<cartel_> amu: yes, and the maintainer in the package is listed as bab, even though he never signed off the ubuntu build, so by all rights i shouldnt bother him about it
<haggai> dato: yes sorry we didn't get much further as I got too busy working towards the release
<cartel_> unless there is some cooperation
<amu> dato: dont think wrong, you understood it right, we have to release it and time was close to the release  
<cartel_> we need to do something about that, and also update reportbug to use bugzilla
<haggai> cartel_: we're happy to change the maintainer field if the maintainer prefers.  The main reason for not doing it was to look like we were taking more credit than due where we didn't make large changes to the maintainers' work
<cartel_> instead of debian bts 
<cartel_> haggai: the maintainer field is there for who to contact if the package is broken
<dato> haggai: no no, rather on the contrary, I fully understand that work for the release was needed, and I prefer a discussion without time-pressure when it can happen.
<haggai> cartel_: that doesn't really work in [k] ubuntu anyway since there is no one package maintainer
<cartel_> haggai: if i reportbug to him then he gets miffed because in debian he is release quality tested but in ubuntu he is not
<dato> amu: yes, all fine here. :)
<haggai> cartel_: so that field is a bit redundant, and I didn't want to drop the credit.  But I see this is awkward too as you say
<dato> uhm, doesn't Ubuntu's reportbug send to bugzilla by default?
<cartel_> haggai: if we keep the maintainer feild we should checkpoint against his latest builds on alioth
<cartel_> dato: send not retreive!!!!!!
<dato> I believe I've read that was the case.
<haggai> reportbug sends to ubuntu by default
<cartel_> dato: theres no way to check without going to bugzilla
<cartel_> dato: if the bug has already been submitted
<cartel_> dato: in debian, reportbug retreives and lists all current bugs before allowing you to submit a new one
<cartel_> dato: ubuntu reportbug just says ok, im going to file a report now, even if its a dupe
<cartel_> dato: you could get a million bugs in bugzilla that way
<cartel_> all dupes
<haggai> cartel_: that was the case, at least for those packages I did: where I was using alioth I kept the maintainer, where I made large changes (eg kdebindings) I changed the maintainer field
<cartel_> haggai: right
<cartel_> haggai: but in a build where nothing changes except the revision
<cartel_> haggai: something needs to happen whereby you are checkpointing against the upstream if you make none or very little changes
<haggai> cartel_: the problem was, we were working with 3.4 which isn't in debian yet anyway so we can't really analyse this situation and produce a perfect workflow that will work next time
<cartel_> otherwise you have people scrambling to submit patches (like i was yesterday) when its already fixed upstream
<cartel_> haggai: kde is always a fast moving target in debian
* cartel_ remembers the 3.0 release saga
<haggai> cartel_: and we had to freeze too...
<haggai> cartel_: I've been watching changes but there have been too many to hand merge
<cartel_> haggai: better move would be to get bab to put his changes in ubuntu, as they are going into sid anyway, and then checkpointing against ubuntu rather than the other way around
<dato> haggai: ack. we were in complete "experimental packages, we feel free" while kubuntu was focusing on stabilizing and releasing.
<cartel_> in that way debian could get nice gnome/kde packages that are tested by a wide community
<dato> haggai: I don't want to take more time from you now. very good luck with tomorrow's release, and let's speak some time within the following two weeks, if it's fine with you guys.
<haggai> ok thanks a lot
<cartel_> maybe in the grim darkness of the far future i will have time to help out with this process
<amu> hmm as i remember 3.4.1 will be out in mid. may 
<cartel_> :(
<cartel_> maybe i can checkout the packages myself from alioth... but i have no idea what has to be done to ubuntuize them. i really need this functionality, without it there is no point in me using kubuntu, i may as well switch back to sid.
<amu> the release will be in about 5 weeks, means soon betas's of 3.4.1 will be announced
<haggai> cartel_: there isn't a great deal to be done to ubuntuise a package - main thing is making sure build-deps are ok
<haggai> cartel_: is the problem in kdesdk or in kdevelop?
<dato> a simple kdesdk/debian update from KDE_3_4_BRANCH will do, at least for kio_svn.
<haggai> oh, kdesdk :(  that is already frozen
<haggai> dato: I knocked together a script to generate branch patches, but not for the debian dir.  Is this a debian dir problem?
<haggai> I can't find a bug report about this.
<haggai> cartel_: is there a bug report open somewhere about this?
<dato> haggai: wdym, "a problem"? if you mean that you update (when it's time to) debian/, you do it from svn, that's ok except for bab's packages, which are not in svn.
<haggai> dato: I mean a problem that was fixed by a change in debian/ or elsewhere.  I didn't include debian/ updates in my generated patches because they are mostly out of date.
<cartel_> haggai: its in the subpackages of kdesdk
<cartel_> kdevelop, kdemisc
<cartel_> er
<cartel_> kdesdk-misc
<haggai> cartel_: I'm asking because kdevelop is in universe which means it would be possible to do an update
<haggai> cartel_: anything in main cannot be changed immediately (that includes kdesdk)
<cartel_> haggai: i havent submitted a bug because reportbug is broken and doesnt list dupe bugs
<cartel_> haggai: great news! what do i have to do
<dato> haggai: it was fixed in debian/, of course (packaging update). but as it was bab's, the commit goes to cvs.kde.org (kdesdk/debian@KDE_3_4_BRANCH) instead of svn.debian.org/pkg-kde.
<haggai> cartel_: ah, you need to use bugzilla.ubuntu.com please
<cartel_> haggai: reccomend remove reportbug if it is broken
<haggai> dato: sorry I didn't know the 'of course' because I could not find references to the problem itself
<cartel_> haggai: or replace it with a placeholder that says "please use bugzilla"
<cartel_> haggai: because debian users like myself that come to kubuntu see that reportbug is in the archive and expect it to work the same as debian reportbug
<haggai> cartel_: yeah I'm not too sure on that one (reportbug), I've not been involved there
<haggai> dato: hmm, so this is a kdesdk problem? :(
<cartel_> haggai: and also it says "Will send report to Ubuntu", when actually it is sending a direct mail to the debian maintainer...
<haggai> cartel_: really?  I did test it and the report always went to ubuntu-users@ubuntu.com
<haggai> uh, lists.ubuntu.com
<dato> haggai: ha, I learnt about it (the problem) this morning, when seeing cartel_ asking bab. I'm not particularly concerned about this specific trouble, I just wanted to make sure that you're aware that there are 3 or 4 modules which don't get svn commits at all, but recieve bug fixes in debian/ via cvs.kde.org.
<dato> (whoa, that was lengthy ;-)
<haggai> dato: hmm thanks I wasn't aware that was where bab was committing too
* haggai looks for a place in kubuntu wiki to add that
<dato> haggai: and yes, kio_svn is in kdesdk.
<cartel_> -- System Information:
<cartel_> Debian Release: 3.1
<cartel_> heh
<cartel_> so ubuntu is sarge, i didnt know that
<haggai> cartel_: odd, is this maybe a hybrid somehow?  Maybe that's what confused reportbug
<haggai> cartel_: where did you find that?
<cartel_> haggai: reportbug 
<cartel_> haggai: this is a clean install from hoary-install
<cartel_> haggai: i think reportbug is totally fubar
<cartel_> haggai: ahh, i see, it is sending to ubuntu-users. its been hardcoded
<haggai> cartel_: if 'lsb_release -si' tells it that it is running on ubuntu, it goes to ubuntu-users
<haggai> (just checked the code)
<cartel_> haggai: but it didnt work, because it threw when trying to submit
<haggai> what do you mean by threw?
<cartel_> TypeError: not all arguments converted during string formatting
<cartel_> threw an exception
<haggai> ah
<haggai> erm, please can you make a bug report *duck* :)
<cartel_> anyway, i fixed svn support by building kio_svn from source, so i can work.
<cartel_> haggai: i loathe bugzilla :/
<haggai> oh cool
<haggai> heh, don't we all? :)  Thankfully there is a replacement in the works
<cartel_> haggai: are you implementing bts?
<cartel_> ok what the hell
<cartel_> why does a company backed by the founder of thawte use self signed certificates??????
<haggai> me? no :) I'm not canonical.  You can have a look at the new system here: 
<haggai> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<haggai> no idea
<haggai> the new bug tracker is very new and not yet in full production so don't be surprised if there are still bugs in it :)
<cartel_> i like it
<cartel_> better than mantis
<haggai> ah, mantis.  I used that in a past life because it was better with non techies with no time for bug trackers
<haggai> if you could report a bug against kdesdk mentioning what is missing that would be grand and help us make sure it gets fixed and tested
<haggai> erm, in bugzilla :)
<cartel_> blah, i tried to make a report for universe in bugzilla and it threw me at launchpad!!!!
<cartel_> and it appears the server crashed when i tried to create an account :(
<cartel_> oh it finally responded
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> what's the status?
<cartel_> hi riddell
<cartel_> you got what i said about kdevelop and kdesdk-misc?
<Riddell> kio-svn is missing?
<cartel_> yes
<cartel_> and documentation browser is broken
<cartel_> launchpad so slow
<Riddell> the whole website is slow
<haggai> well you could file it in normal bugzilla since I think we'll probably be looking to move kdevelop into main for breezy anyway
<cartel_> where do the names come from
<cartel_> where the wild things are?
<cartel_> also there are no badgers in africa
<cartel_> but there are warthogs and hedgehogs
<cartel_> :)
<haggai> heh :)  I guess it's in a faq somewhere
<cartel_> debian will run out of toystory characters soon
<Riddell> can we turn on capslock=control by default for breezy, that's the most annoying thing on a fresh install
<Riddell> the kubuntu branding didn't make it into the Windows software on the live CD is seems
<haggai> Riddell: what, swap caps lock & control keys?  I don't think the majority of users will want that
<Riddell> haggai: pah, majority.  I want it damnit!
<haggai> heh, remind me to package kubuntu-default-settings-for-riddell sometime
<Riddell> good idea :)
<haggai> (as a nice place to store all my spyware)
* haggai hides
<cartel_> bug filed
<haggai> horray :) thx
<Riddell> cartel_: bugzilla or malone?
<cartel_> malone
<Riddell> cartel_: url?
<cartel_> didnt give me one
<Riddell> curious
<haggai> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<cartel_> it just swallowed the bug :)
<Riddell> there's also no kde-i18n packages on the CD, we need to work out how best to package that for breezy
<cartel_> hahah there is a bug reported by mark shuttleworth
<cartel_> Riddell: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/332 and https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/331
<cartel_> and malone is horribly broken in konqueror 
<cartel_> :)
<Riddell> so are all the CDs tested and did we get to test the DVDs?
<cartel_> Riddell: last i saw the a64 install wanted testing
<haggai> Riddell: does this sound ok? "Changes include sudo support, an uncluttered desktop, a tidied K-Menu for applications and 'it just works' support for most hardware configurations"
<haggai> Riddell: or do you think 'out of the box' would be better
<Riddell> haggai: hmm, that's not really a change to KDE though
<haggai> hmm, true
<Riddell> how about a separate sentence with it just works hardware support and project utopia/hal for removable devices
<haggai> hmm but where without breaking the flow
<haggai> should there be a bullet point list of features?  I'm just thinking of someone wanting to scan the announce to decide if kubuntu is a distro that has what they want
<haggai> since we'll be attracting people who don't use ubuntu because it has gnome
<Riddell> maybe get rid of "including Gwenview 1.2 ..." and replace with a bullet list
<Riddell> oh and the developer quoted at the start doesn't have to be me :)
<haggai> :) the quote's good
<Riddell> ooh http://www.ubuntu.com/ now has non-naked people
<Riddell> haggai: bullet points added
<haggai> Riddell: just noticed.  I was trying to compose them too but yours were better
<Riddell> ah right, that's why we need the website in a version control repository
<haggai> although I changed the 'for images' to 'image viewer' etc
<haggai> amarok music player
<haggai> K3b CD burner / Kaffeine video player
<haggai> and OpenOffice.org office suite
<haggai> oh, and we need to mention the live CD too
<Riddell> oh yes, go ahead and edit
<haggai> do we really need the version numbers on the progs?
<Riddell> probably not, I just put in Gwenview because that was released a couple days ago
<Riddell> but then I chickened out because k3b and kaffeine have less impressive version numbers
<haggai> OOo does too
<haggai> so can we drop them apart from KDE 3.4?
<Riddell> yeah
<haggai> got a good way to make a feature out of the live CD?  'Also available as a live CD' ?
<haggai> page updated
<Riddell> Ubuntu powered  should be Ubuntu-powered  otherwise it reads wrong
<haggai> done
<Riddell> I can't think of anything better than "Also available as a live CD"
<haggai> anything else?  Otherwise I think I'll go to bed
<haggai> mdz: anything else need doing?
<mdz> haggai: DVD testing if you can
<haggai> mdz: that'll take me all eve to download, but good idea I'll start a download to be ready when I wake up
<mdz> haggai: since they haven't been tested, we're planning to release them later anyway
<mdz> (or if there's a problem, not)
<haggai> ok, so I'll test them in the morning
<haggai> http://kubuntu.org/download.php needs updating
<Riddell> do we have final URLs for download yet?
<mdz> no, we won't have final URLs until we publish the announcement
<Riddell> mdz: what time should I set my alarm for?
<mdz> Riddell: 0800 UTC is the proposed time
<haggai> arrgh my dsl router has gone on the blink
<Riddell> haggai: on dialup?
<haggai> Riddell: no but I can't get into my router.  I wanted to configure a bittorrent port for the machine with the dvd writer
<Riddell> can't just download?
<haggai> and now it seems to have forgotten the password
<haggai> hopefully yes
<haggai> ok at least I haven't lost my incomming ports, that would have been my phone gone
<haggai> ETA for dvd 7 hrs
* haggai goes to bed
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> oh great, now I can't work out how to deop
<elmo> op me
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o elmo]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by elmo
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o elmo]  by elmo
<elmo> haha
<elmo> chanserv luvs you
<Riddell> chanserv confuses me
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> no elite op power in #kubuntu though
<Lathiat> if it makes anyone feel better the kubuntu intall seems to be working fine
<Riddell> Lathiat: x86?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Riddell> that's a good sign
<Lathiat> kaffeine crashed on my once but thats probably a kaffeine issue or somethign
<Lathiat> curious, kubuntu can play mp3s out of the box while ubuntu cannot with the gnome stuff
<Lathiat> yeh theres definately a crasher with file->open in kaffeine but thats life.
<Beineri> Riddell: don't forget the pre-last FAQ entry :-)
<Beineri> pre-pre-last now
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:haggai] : http://www.kubuntu.org/ | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu | Drumroll, please...
<Beineri> Riddell: the FAQ link is wrong
<Beineri> Riddell: the "Ubuntu Sudo FAQ" link seems to be also wrong
<Riddell> Beineri: what's wrong with it?
<Beineri> Riddell: it ask/redirects to a Login page?
<Riddell> ah fooey, that'll be their website change
<Beineri> or do you have to register to view the documentation now? :-)
<Beineri> seems that the whole FAQ disappeared
<Riddell> yes
<Beineri> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo maybe then?
<Riddell> changed
<Riddell> wonder what happened to the FAQ
<haggai> hmm I can remove the reference to k3bsetup being dangerous in the sudo faq
<Riddell> haggai: where?
<haggai> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo section Possibel issues
<Riddell> assuming it's not dangerous do take it out
<mdz> are you guys ready to send out the announcement?
<Riddell> mdz: yep
<mdz> ok, see #ubuntu-devel for coordination
<haggai> Riddell: we already disabled in the package since its not necessary on works-out-of-the-box kubuntu
<Riddell> haggai: best make it say that then
<haggai> Riddell: are you sending the announce?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Riddell> announce sent to ubuntu-announce
<haggai> cool
<mdz> congratulations, guys
<mdz> great work getting the release together on a tight schedule
<haggai> thanks mdz for all your help too.  Hmm we didn't convert you to kubuntu yet did we? :)
<Riddell> allee: going to be our first installer?
<allee> Riddell: Hi.   I really wish I could.  but thursday night to sunday I only have ISDN (64kBit).  Too masochistic to even try it :( :( :( :( :( :(
<Riddell> someone want to post to slashdot?
<Beineri> funny how the announcements differ, only one has quotes and press contacts :-)
<Riddell> here at kubuntu we like to be a bit more professional
<Beineri> ;-)
<allee> Riddell: cool statement
<Riddell> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000024.html
<Beineri> Riddell: wiki pages?
<Riddell> Beineri: what about them?
<Beineri> Riddell: need an update?
* Riddell updates
<Beineri> distrowatch.com has Kubuntu news (but not Ubuntu yet :-)
<Riddell> bwahaha
<Beineri> but it's good to have an own news entry
<Riddell> and someone in #ubuntu has already downloaded and installed the final thing, beating any reports of Ubuntu installs
<Beineri> Kubuntu Install CD is smaller than Ubuntu's :-)
<Beineri> Riddell: KubuntuFiles update?
<haggai> Riddell: did you see sladen's comment about the php?
<Riddell> nope
<haggai> 09:15 < sladen> haggai: it might be worth replacing that .php with a static page.  it's /. itself already
<haggai> 09:21 < sladen> is there any chance  www.kubuntu.org  could be put behind the reverse-proxy.  It's getting hammered
<haggai> hmm cpu usage on the box is pretty low though
<Riddell> I suspect it'll be the bandwidth rather than the server
<haggai> yup looks like it
<elmo> eh?
<elmo> it's got Gb to the internet
<elmo> it's not bandwidth
<haggai> yup, 26 sec on localhost
<mdz> ew
<mdz> that's PHP for you ;-)
<Beineri> Riddell: KubuntuFiles still talks about "release candidate" </nitpick> :-)
<haggai> there's large amounts of disk io happening
<Riddell> Beineri: nitpicking is good.  this wiki is running quite slowly just now
<Beineri> seems I have to nag Waldo more that he fixes Kubuntu Wiki for Konqueror :-|
<Riddell> I think it's the whole plone site not just the wiki
<Beineri> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102925 btw
<Beineri> Riddell: you could add the Swedish mirror to http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Beineri> and not listing England as first :-)
<Riddell> Beineri: I don't see it at http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Riddell> ah, found it http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/mirror/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/hoary/
<Beineri> Riddell: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/mirror/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/hoary/
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> Beineri: fancy casting an eye over that dot story?
<Beineri> Riddell: "With Kubuntu KDE now has the it deserves."? :-)
<Riddell> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  7 downloading ubuntu, 65 downloading kubuntu
<Beineri> distrowatch effect
<Riddell> Beineri: could be taken either way I suppose
<Beineri> mention Live-CDs?
<Beineri> and fix kubuntu.org server first ;-)
<haggai> seems its not php
<haggai> directly, at least
<Beineri> mention bittorrent
<haggai> the first time you fetch a page, regardless of whether its php or not, you get a long pause
<haggai> I mean the first time you fetch anything from the server
<Beineri> link to rc osdir screenshots?
<Riddell> haggai: because it can't do reverse DNS?
<haggai> Riddell: reverse DNS is a little slow but does work
<haggai> Riddell: cf the difference between netstat --ip and netstat --ip -n
<Beineri> Riddell: the 7 downloading seems to be for snapshots, 220 are downloading ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
* Riddell suspects haggai of being in private communications with sladen
<haggai> indeed we are :)
<Riddell> Beineri: story updated
<Beineri> actually the screenshots were taken with the Preview...
<Beineri> Riddell: cut the quote part from the into and put both quotes from the announce into the body
<Riddell> Beineri: done
<Beineri> <i>quotes</i>?
<Riddell> Beineri: done
* Beineri is running out of ideas :-)
<Riddell> Beineri: feel free to approve
* Beineri ponders about the "the world leading K Desktop Environment" in the announcement atm... :-)
<Beineri> KDE leads the world?
<Riddell> KDE grabs the world and throws it into desktop environment goodness
<Riddell> "Kubuntu chose KDE because it was the only Free Software desktop environment with a sensible file open dialogue" said developer Jonthan Riddell
<Beineri> http://dot.kde.org/1112950808/ for everyone
<Riddell> cool, thanks Beineri 
<haggai> good stuff
<Beineri> the distrowatch ubuntu delay makes me think that its owner runs KDE might have an influence ;-)
<Riddell> Kubuntu at number 11 for the last month, still a good way behind Ubuntu
* Beineri guesses it will ever be. :-)
<Riddell> but I'll bet all those Ubuntu hits are people looking for the KDE version of it :)
* Lathiat grins at Riddell 
* Riddell submits to osnews before they steal his intellectual property again
<Riddell> gosh, Mandriva, what a horrible name
<d3vic3> hehehe
<Kamion> oh, btw, I created kubuntu breezy seeds, usual place
<Kamion> the actual suite in the archive hasn't been set up yet though
<Riddell> haggai: did you try the DVD?
<Beineri> osdir.com is fast: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=29&title=kubuntu+5.04+final+screenshots
<Beineri> seems they did the shots already yesterday evening
<Beineri> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=33
<Beineri> distrowatch's Ubuntu news entry is smaller ;-)
<Beineri> Riddell: you didn't blog? :-)
<Beineri> http://www.golem.de/0504/37385.html (German)
<Beineri> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8009.html (German)
* Riddell blogs, delay down to a need for breakfast
<Riddell> I wonder if there's a secret osdir lurker on the channel
<Beineri> or just someone who can read schedules? :-)
<Beineri> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58365 (German) - mainly about Ubuntu :-|
<Beineri> someone should wake up the English news sites ;-)
<Beineri> Riddell: did you submit to Freshmeat?
<haggai> Riddell: still burning
<Beineri> Riddell: "Unfortunatly" typo in faq.php
<Beineri> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10236
<apokryphos> Not sure you can edit it, but from the dot: "Free Software desktop progra[ms] ." :)
<apokryphos> Though, as far as I've seen a lot of Americans think "programme" is just one of our idiosyncratic alternative spellings, but it's generally used to mean different things
<Beineri> me? can, but I guess that's some Scottish form :-)
<apokryphos> Riddell really, but whatever. :D
<Beineri> http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=10236&offset=7 - typical :-|
<Qerub> Riddell: There?
<Beineri> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/04/08/1213250.shtml?tid=162&tid=121&tid=106
<haggai> arggh I can't boot from the dvd
<Beineri> linuxtoday.com doesn't mention kubuntu at all :-|
<haggai> it might be a drive/burning problem though - I've never booted from a dvd written using that drive
* haggai sets burning speed down to lowest setting and tries again
<Beineri> dvds are not yet released afaik
<haggai> Beineri: hmm?  I'm testing the image for release...
<Beineri> "for release", yes. but it's not announced/released yet so no public harm done :-)
<Kamion> I'm actually just waiting for work on our ISP to finish before pushing out the images ...
<Kamion> did all the DVD images get tested last night?
<Kamion> er, s/pushing out the images/pushing out the torrents/
<haggai> Kamion: I can't get the DVD image to boot
<Kamion> which?
<haggai> kubuntu-i386
<Kamion> hm, surprising
<haggai> Kamion: but it might be a hardware problem since I've not booted from a self-written dvd before
<Kamion> yeah, I'm not going to be able to check myself :(
<haggai> the drive whirs for quite a while and after a long time my normal grub boot kicks in
<je4d> Beineri: hey, there will always be trolls.. I'm actually quite pleased to to see most comments putting ubuntu and kubuntu as equal citizens, rather than "main-distro" and "spinoff"
<haggai> gah
<haggai> tried on another machine and it does boot
<Kamion> ok, change of plan my end, DVD torrents will go out tomorrow
<Kamion> so test all you like :)
<haggai> cool thanks
<haggai> I'll have to repartition the machine where the dvd works to get space for a test install
<haggai> Kamion: what time will they go out?  I'm out this eve
<Beineri> Kubuntu:Ubuntu downloads seem to be 1:2
<Beineri> Kubuntu:Ubuntu downloads seem to be 1:2.78
<apokryphos> torrent-wise it's nearly 1:3 peer-wise (at the moment)
<Beineri> ok, how do you calculate? downloading? downloading+downloaded? :-)
<apokryphos> Downloading
<apokryphos> lot more ubuntu seeds though
<Beineri> downloading amd64 is 1:1.8 :-)
<apokryphos> heh
<Beineri> seeding is 1:4.98
<Beineri> downloading+downloaded 1:3.6
* apokryphos wonders if the ISO download stats are available anywhere
<Beineri> including every mirror? :-)
<haggai> DVD image is ok for live
<apokryphos> yeah :P
<Riddell> Kamion: someone says kubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.jigdo doesn't work because it has this line in it Template=hoary-install-amd64.template
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-20
<uniq> gnite.
<Beineri> Riddell: do you know http://www.kde.org/download/distributions.php ? :-)
<Riddell> Beineri: good idea, I'm on it
<Beineri> Riddell: iek, KGX. and broken image link
<Riddell> image fixed.  KGX rules!
<haggai> Kamion: I did a test DVD install and tried doing a German install.  I wanted to change the timezone to UK but discovered it won't let me change the timezone at all.  It's the first time I tried; it could be that the problem exists on all installs
<Kamion> Riddell: yes, I fixed that yesterday but only synced the fix out to mirrors earlier today
<Kamion> haggai: it's a problem with German installs - something to do with cdebconf translation handling
<Kamion> I noticed it before release but didn't have time to fix it
<haggai> Kamion: ah ok
<_ubuntu> hi! I did not succeed to make the wlan card of the Acer Extensa 2900 work. It's an ipw2200 card, but the radio kill switch turns it off. The fsam7400 also did not help. When I echo different values as root to the rf_kill value in the /sys fs, it stays on it's value. There must be a hidden magic. Any hints?
<haggai> _ubuntu: you're better off asking in #ubuntu - we just do the kubuntu-specific stuff here
<haggai> _ubuntu: (and I haven't used/heard anything about that hardware either)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-21
<Riddell> haggai: have you taken a look at that kdelibs-data conflict that just came through
<Riddell> motaboy: what's the status of your koffice packages?  just noticed that beta 1 is tagged on thursday
<motaboy> Riddell: I think my packages are quite ok. There are some missing doc files.
<motaboy> Riddell: I don't know if the kexi suddivision is appreciated or not.
<Riddell> motaboy: how do you mean appreciated?  subdivision?
<motaboy> Riddell: for kexi I made some subpackages: kexi, kexi-dev (while the other programs have all in koffice-dev), kexi-mysql and kexi-postgre
<Riddell> oh right, makes sense to me
<cartel_> guys can you try running khotkeys from konsole
<cartel_> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<apokryphos> same here
* cartel_ reportbugs
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-22
<cartel_> guys do we have kiosk admin tool packaged?
<Riddell> cartel_: nope, maybe kalyxo do, it's definatly something we want
<cartel_> hmm
<keugenesan> hi all, who can help me with understanding kubuntus Sound Serevr scheme?
<Riddell> keugenesan: it's just the same as standard KDE
<archster> can someone point me to a change log .. from kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.iso - 30-Mar-2005 00:22  584M ** to **  kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso - 07-Apr-2005 07:18  572M
<Riddell> archster: hoary-changes mailing list
<archster> tnx
<archster> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hoary-changes/2005-April/date.html  <-- that isn't exactly the kind of change log I'm looking for
<archster> I just need the diff between the 2 releases kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.iso and kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<Riddell> well all the changes are sent to hoary-changes
<Kamion> archster: there is no useful changelog other than package uploads
<Kamion> I'm afraid that a lot does change in a week, even the final week leading up to a release
<archster> Kamion: I was looking for something like http://www.slackware.com/changelog/current.php?cpu=i386 .. as I was looking for the changes to the live cd doing "just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" as was one suggestion .. just won't do it
<Kamion> archster: that changelog looks pretty much like what could be generated by catting all the hoary-changes mails together
<Kamion> (ok, the latter is more verbose)
<archster> maybe you could suggest *buntu create a web page with that info .. for the masses?
<Kamion> I don't think the page you quote is remotely "for the masses" TBH
<Kamion> the changelog entries are available in a friendly form via update-manager
<Kamion> (in Ubuntu, probably not Kubuntu yet, dunno)
<archster> it's a very evident click here link on their pages .. as opposed to joining a developers list is what I meant
<Kamion> that's why update-manager exists
<archster> if u have it installed yes? what about if ur using the live cd?
<Kamion> the changelog entries for a whole distribution are just far too verbose for normal people to read in total
<Kamion> the only thing it's sanely possible to do for normal people is to create a release-announcement-style summary
<archster> ok I just wondered the diff in mar 30 to apr 8
<Kamion> by running a preview release you're implicitly agreeing to act a bit like a developer ;)
<archster> I already had the one burned when I find there is another version
<archster> lol
<archster> this is about like knoppix .. I burn it one day and they release a new one the next
<Kamion> fast-moving development's like that - we only release *stable* versions every six months though
<archster> yea but both releases I hve seen say 5.04  
<archster> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/current/
<archster> kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.iso            30-Mar-2005 00:22  584M
<archster> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<archster> kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso            07-Apr-2005 07:18  572M
<archster> same with the live ones ..
<Kamion> only the -5.04- ones are final releases
<Kamion> notice that the release candidate doesn't say that
<archster> oh well no big deal I guess just get to the store and buy more cd's ;-\
<Kamion> I've removed the 'current' symlink from /kubuntu/releases/hoary/
<Kamion> it's still there as .../rc/
<archster> might also tell distro watch the links
<archster> I hd started there with all this 2 days ago
<Kamion> distrowatch's link on the front page appears to be current
<archster> the deal was I had part of this stuff downloaded when a power outage reset my box .. so I had to start again .. and then I got to digging and was totally confused as I has the march 30 stuff and then wanted to know if the diff was worth anothe 4 cd download (ubuntu and kubuntu)
<Kamion> rsync
<archster> to download the april 8 stuff
<Kamion> yes, use rsync to just get the differences
<Kamion> although for a week it might still take a while
<archster> hmm the names are different would rsync work?
<archster> there is only 12mb diff
<Kamion> if you give the target name explicitly, yes
<Kamion> that's the diff in *size*, plenty in the remaining 572MB changed though
<Kamion> bit of a rash assumption to think that it's just 12MB tacked onto the end ;)
<archster> lol my mind is getting more confused by the min .. I'll just redownload it all and go to store for more cd's .... this 5.04 is the last stable thing for a month or so isn't it?
<archster> well I figured 12 mb of diff vs of something
<Kamion> I've mailed distrowatch asking them to correct the link on http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<archster> when do u anticipate the next release?
<Kamion> releases are every six months like clockwork
<archster> k so I got 6 mo to run the april 8 one .. that's worth it
<archster> yea I got all 4 started and they are the april 6,7 or 8 releases
<archster> tnx for clearing it up for me
<Kamion> np
* Qerub sheds a tear for the missing Korundum package in Kubuntu
<Riddell> Qerub: is Korundum partof kde bindings or out on its own?
<Qerub> Riddell: kdebindings
<Qerub> Riddell: i guess it was disabled to let kdebindings into main?
<Qerub> i suppose a source package can't have binary packages in both main and universe?
<Riddell> Qerub: it can
<Qerub> then i can't see why it was disabled.
<Qerub> can you? :)
<Riddell> no idea I'm afraid, haggai made kdebindings
<Qerub> yer...
<Kamion> Qerub: Riddell's right, but: if one binary package is in main then its source package is in main; if a source package is in main then all its build-dependencies must be in main
<Kamion> Qerub: so, if some *build*-dependency from universe was required for Korundum, then that may have been disabled for that reason
<uniq> kdebindings source is in universe.. 
<Qerub> Kamion: Mmkay. And that build-dependency was probably Ruby :-)
<haggai> Qerub: that's right, I was asked not to pull ruby into main
<Qerub> Mhmhm. What a pity.
<haggai> Qerub: it was a bit close to release time.  I expect we could put it in for breezy
<Beineri> How reliable are Torrent stats? :-)  22% of the Hoary downloads were Kubuntu
<stonedcoder> Riddell you about?
<Riddell> cartel_: a bit
<AMIGrAve> hum I switched from gnome to KDE for many years now and I still uses xchat. Are you all using konversation ?
<Riddell> secretly we use irssi but don't tell that to cartman
<AMIGrAve> :)
<AMIGrAve> i've used bitchx a long time ago and got so used to black bg that my eyes hurts when I fist opened konversation :) (I guess it takes 5 second to set up colors for black bg anyway)
<cartel_> does konversation support python scripting?
<cartel_> what about ksirc?
<Riddell> ksirc is some weird c++ wrapper around a perl script, my first ever patch to KDE was to make it beep
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-23
<AMIGrAve> oops, I forgot eric3 which have the same problem as qtorrent concerning the API change in PyQt
<cartel_> guys can someone try to launch khotkeys
<cartel_> tom@shockwave:~/octopus$ khotkeys
<cartel_> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<Riddell> cartel_: that's known
<Riddell> not sure if we have a bugzilla entry for it
<cartel_> Riddell: cool
* cartel_ wants khotkeys >_<
<cartel_> amarok is wierd
<Riddell> cartel_: then use juk
<cartel_> Riddell: i worked it out :)
<AMIGrAve> bye all
<Riddell> http://www.acc.umu.se/technical/statistics/ftp/index.html.en
<Riddell> more kubuntu downloads than ubuntu ones :)
<superkitty> Hi all
<Riddell> hello su
<Riddell> oh, gone
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-24
<froud> morning
<froud> FYI: Kubuntu documentation is now in the trunk of the docteam https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk
<haggai> cool
<froud> please see https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DocteamProjects
<froud> anyone think there is a chance that the ubuntu device database will also be installed with Kubuntu or will it remain a gnome thang
<haggai> Kamion: apart from that problem I mentioned, I can't find any other problems with the kubuntu i386 dvd image
<Kamion> haggai: which problem?
<haggai> Kamion: selecting timezone in german install
<Kamion> oh right, yeah
<Kamion> hm, I don't have a bug about that as far as I can see; could you file one? package: tzsetup-udeb
<haggai> righty
<haggai> assign to you or leave as debzilla?
<haggai> Kamion: ^
<Kamion> assign to me
<Kamion> (should be the default? maybe not)
<haggai> it defaulted to debzilla for tzsetup-udeb
<Kamion> ok
<haggai> Kamion: so can that dvd image be added to the release?
<Kamion> yes, but I need to check whether it's OK for me to publish full ISOs yet
<Kamion> or just torrents, as I did for the Ubuntu DVDs
<haggai> oh right, torrents would be great for starters
<Kamion> ok, will do that now
<dannya> has development on breezy badger started yet?
<uniq> dannya: the "import everything from debian" hasn't started afaik.. the repos are created.. though.
<dannya> ok
<dannya> do you think we can get this guy to review kubuntu?: http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/04/11/ubuntu
<uniq> would be cool.
<dannya> the only problem would be that he comes from a mac, and so he might be biased towards that style of interface...
<dannya> however, he works for canonical, so should be no problem...
<uniq> yes.. 
<dannya> to get him to do it...
<uniq> Lots of good points.. 
<dannya> yep
<amu> dannya: why you want from him a review? 
<dannya> amu: he is good!
<amu> as i saw mpt is a real mac user ;)
<dannya> amu: well, yes - that is a drawback
<dannya> amu: however, he noticed many things that are not just mac-lover things
<dannya> most things were general improvements, common to all DE's
<amu> yep, a easy thing, just from the view of a normal user who works with his computer normal work, that's scanning, writing email, mp3, watching video's, playing games", writing letters, managing you digital photos, managing your dates/contacts/todo's, and proably chat/videoachat and finally some fincal bla
<dannya> amu: so, lets do it! :)
<amu> make with your mom/wife/gf a test :) and you'll see it all apps needs some preconfig
<amu> a easy test is, write me a mail
<amu> the first problem is, where i can start it :) and ends with dammed what's a smpt server 
<dannya> still, I think we can easily make small improvements that make a lot of difference...
<dannya> amu: if you ever have any spare time with nothing to do, I can give you some tasks to do... :)
<amu> spare time?  ... perhaps if I lie in the grave
<dannya> **amu goes quiet** :)
<amu> my wife dont know about computer, I run the tests with her, i tried with windows, osx and linux, guess what she prefer
<haggai> paper and pen?
<amu> extactly :) 
<amu> the biggest problem is who i write mails, who to setup, ( where are ) are there any documents on the net, which explains howto setup mail mailclient, hell why they are not linked on the kubuntu-page, what she'll do without any internetconnection 
<amu> s/who/how
<mdz> can any of you confirm or deny #9087?
<amu> sounds bad
<amu> haggai: ? 
<uniq> i'm on amd64, so no. :/
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-17
<jdong> can I get libxine-dev dependencies for Kaffeine relaxed such that it builds with Breezy?
<jdong> the breezy-backports version is currently vulnerable to that buffer overflow, and I'd like to pull in the Dapper version
<kmon> byye
<Tm_kde4> wellwellwell
<OdyX> and what about kde4 Tm_kde4 ?
<Tm_kde4> compiling newest kdelibs_snapshot and next kdebase
<Tm_kde4> then I try to get Kopete running
<Tm_T> fun fun fun!
<Tm_kde4> indeed
<OdyX> :D
<Tm_T> OdyX: what?
<OdyX> this is a smiley :-)
<OdyX> like agreeing with your visible happiness
<Tm_kde4> ..you're laughing to me?!
<Tm_T> yes he is
<OdyX> not at all.
<Tm_T> why not?
<Tm_kde4> erm...
<OdyX> well...
* Tm_T does some cut'n'paste
<OdyX> you both confuse me. ...
<Tm_T> OdyX: you'll soon see something disturbing =)
<OdyX> I'm waiting.
<Tm_kde4> you should ;)
<Tm_T> OdyX: there's prolly not all, but part of fun: http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/multi-Tm_mess_01.txt
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> you play with SSH ?
<Tm_T> hmm, that too
<OdyX> 'cause you seem to have different hosts...
<Tm_T> OdyX: well, that Tm_kde4 is kde4 user in my local pc, using Konsole of KDE4
<OdyX> [Whois]  Tm_T est i=tm_travo@xob.kapsi.fi (Jussi Kekkonen)
<OdyX> [Whois]  Tm_kde4 est n=kde4@62.216.105.250 (kde4 user)
<Tm_T> Tm_K is Kopete me... and myself is running in dedicated web/shell server
<OdyX> fun...
<Tm_T> I normally never run irc clients in my local pc
<Tm_T> because, well, they're reliable to this too much =)
<OdyX> why not ?
<OdyX> for tracing ?
<OdyX> :D
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> but you never know when you have to boot to test new kernel
* OdyX find kubuntu-docs AWFULLY long to translate.
<Tm_T> and then you miss MANY lines of IMPORTANT conversations
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> like this one
<OdyX> what about logs ?
<Tm_T> ah, I collect logs too ofcourse
<Tm_T> and then compute stats
<Tm_T> if needed
<OdyX> :D
<Tm_T> http://tmtravolta.kapsi.fi/ircstats/
<OdyX> some had cool stats the other day, for #ubuntu-fr, like most speakin' users, more insultin..
<Tm_T> =)
<OdyX> OK. That's it
<Tm_T> yeah
<OdyX> what script is that ?
<OdyX> IRCStats
<Tm_T> well, there's several scripts involved
* OdyX should learn readin'.
<Tm_T> there's irssi script running in cronjob bash script running IRCstats and moving files around
<Tm_T> ah and that happens in my other irssi, running in other dedicated web/shell server
<OdyX> pfff....
<OdyX> so one has to be logged, huh ?
<OdyX> I mean, you cannot make "transparent" stats...
<Tm_T> what is located in different town, different ISP, different electric company etc...
<Tm_T> OdyX: what's tha
<Tm_T> t
<OdyX> I mean.. you cannot make stats without an user logged...
<Tm_T> no, I'm not irc addicted, just opwer user 24/7
<Tm_T> power even
<Tm_T> OdyX: never needed such thing
<Tm_T> OdyX: this way its better
<Tm_T> logs are not only for stats
<OdyX> Tm_T: hopefully not.
* Tm_T is person who try to save everything
<Tm_T> because you never know when you need...
<OdyX> and   ?
<Tm_T> that's why I log everything
<Tm_T> btw
<Tm_T> 05:41 Irssi uptime: 118d 8h 28m 30s
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> this client is been running only 118 days
<freeflying> Tm_T: cool
<Tm_T> that's though much more than server I'm using, I think
<Tm_T> freenode and their unreliable service ;)
<OdyX> ...
<Tm_T> though lilo is cool
<Tm_T> and sun is rising
<Tm_T> ...and I forgot to take medication, again!
<OdyX> risin' where you are ?
<OdyX> blue pills ?
<Tm_T> Eastern Finland
<Tm_T> OdyX: small and big white ones =)
<OdyX> Tm_T: fun ? I fear not...
<OdyX> I'm in Madrid.
<Tm_T> OdyX: poor you, you don't have over half meter of snow there
<Tm_T> ;-)
<OdyX> No.
<OdyX> I don't
<OdyX> but maybe I'd rather have
<OdyX> I'm swiss. :
<OdyX> D
<Tm_T> you know, finnish summer is short, but atleast not too much snow =)
<Tm_T> what a clumsy sentence
<OdyX> Yeah.. that's a funny one...
<Tm_T> but so true
<OdyX> I've been in Iceland last summer...
<OdyX> they have great winters.
<Tm_T> it's not unusual to have snow fight middle of july
<Tm_T> in +25 C heat =)
<OdyX> hum..
<OdyX> funny
<OdyX> definitively funny
<Tm_T> all you need is something to cover snow
<Tm_T> everything from gravel to wood waste goes
<OdyX> why ?
<OdyX> to hold it ?
<Tm_T> to keep it from melting
<OdyX> so what if meltin ?
<Tm_T> then no snow
<Tm_T> and no fun
<Tm_T> and fun ends also when someone get hit by a rock inside snowball
<Tm_T> as usual
* Tm_T is waking his inner child again
<OdyX> end of fun...
<Tm_T> OdyX: or begin =)
* Tm_T doesn't fear blood
<OdyX> yeah... then you can send ones again.
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> you should see my knees
<Tm_T> or how I walk because of my knees, like old man
<Tm_T> that's why I'm eating those pills :)
<Tm_T> oh well, something it gives, something it takes
<OdyX> like quitPainPills ?
<Tm_T> like heavy painkillers and nerve drugs
<OdyX> because of too many RockSnowBalls ?
<OdyX> oh shite..
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> well, uhm
<Tm_T> my knees are bad from beginning, but I haven't been careful enough to keep them well enough
<OdyX> I know a little of that.
<OdyX> I have one bad knee.
<Tm_T> yeah, never should hit man-high rock with motorbike, nor play football and get hit by 120kg player or... you name it =)
<OdyX> hum...
<OdyX> trampoline was even too much for my right one.
<Tm_T> me and my cousin used to jump down from 5-meter high tree
<Tm_T> oh yes, I once ran down from hill, whoops, big rock in the middle of path, whoops, to time to stop whoooops, *HIT*
<OdyX> *ouch*
<Tm_T> ...and no wieght to my left leg in next 2 months
<OdyX> do you understand "barbel" ?
<Tm_T> hmm, no
<OdyX> it like barriers in metal that hurt a lot...
<Tm_T> ah
<OdyX> don't know the words in english...
<Tm_T> also broke all toes from right leg with bicycle
<OdyX> how could you make all that ??
<OdyX> that's unbelievable...
<Tm_T> actually most of flesh got rip off from top of the toes
<Tm_T> OdyX: ah, all you have to do is slip leg from pedal, drop from bench, drag leg against asphalt some 100m and well, finally stop
<Tm_T> and no, no shoes
<OdyX> Ok...
<OdyX> shoes is bad..
<Tm_T> yeah =)
<Tm_T> glad I use biker boots
<OdyX> friend of mine fell at like ~80 km/h down from swiss hill...
<Tm_T> sounds, err, exciting for a moment
<OdyX> like all the skin went off from head to foot on one side.
<Tm_T> ....aaand the fun is over
<OdyX> mega-over !
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> funny thing is, I've never had gypsun or anything...
<Tm_T> also had 2 possible skull cracks
<Tm_T> doctors weren't sure :p
<Tm_T> ah, what else...
<Tm_T> hmm, over 20 concussions
<Tm_T> ...yeah, I hit my head too easily
<Tm_T> and knees too
<Tm_T> if I we're big, sporty guy, I would be like a small hero, but nooo
<Tm_T> finnish culture :p
<OdyX> tsss
<OdyX> it's like funny culture
<OdyX> but visibly bad results
<Tm_T> you know, viking blood
<OdyX> my culture is more "no risk"
<Tm_T> OdyX: ah, and I don't even use alcohol!
<OdyX> Tm_T: for desinfection or inside desinfection ?
<Tm_T> more later
<Tm_T> it's shame how much finnish people drink to get drunk
<Tm_T> and again, I need my medication, so time to stop this BS ;) ->
<OdyX> So
<OdyX> have a good medication
<kameron> howdy.
<Lure> Riddell: if we use debian source package as-is (no Ubuntu specific changes), do we still append ubuntuX to version or just leave the debian version?
<Hobbsee> Lure: it goes to ubuntuX
<Hobbsee> and "unstable" in the changelog gets changed to dapper...
<Lure> so all packages in Ubuntu should have ubuntuX postfix if they are based on debian (and are not unique to Ubuntu, like k-d-s or similar)
<Hobbsee> no...wait...
<Hobbsee> if it's in debian, as is, then why are you repackaging it anyway?
<freeflying> Lure: if no changes for ubuntu , you needn't append it 
<Hobbsee> it's supposed to be -0ubuntu1 if not already in ubuntu, or -XubuntuY for if it's in debian...
* Hobbsee *thinks* that's the idea...
<Lure> -0ubuntu1 if not in debian, correct? ;-)
<freeflying> Lure: y
* Lure was faster than debian with kpowersave 0.6.0 and now have to learn all this stuff ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Tm_T> hmmmhhh
<Tm_T> pain
<mornfall> hmm?
<Tm_T> I can make KDE4 stuff compile, but not KDE 3.5 =)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> but as long as I don't get confirmation I can't fixthe problem
<Tm_T> from svn that is
<Tm_kde4> haha
<Tm_kde4> klauncher crashed =)
<Tm_kde4> but, err, why I even had it running? :o
<Tm_kde4> supposed to be only konsole
<kameron> i realized.. i don't have kde source installed, what packages should i grab?
<Tm_kde4> well, what do you need?
<kameron> the kde base source?
<Tm_kde4> hmm, why you need it?
<Tm_kde4> kameron: and if you need it, I suggest svn
<kameron> edit some things, see about getting the X-KDE-Protocol functions working.
<kameron> svn?
<Tm_kde4> yes
<Tm_kde4> you know, system we developers use to share development code
<Tm_kde4> also good for test users
<Tm_kde4> anonsvn <3
<kameron> i'm new to a lot of this, just getting into it today.
<Tm_kde4> heh
<jpatrick> morning
<Tm_T> jpatrick: morning :)
<kameron> oh, svn is like cvs?
<jpatrick> hmm, two Tm_T's
<Tm_T> kameron: yes
<Tm_T> jpatrick: where? how much have you drink already?
<Tm_T> british... always drunk
<jpatrick> Tm_T && Tm_kde4
<Tm_kde4> nooo
<Tm_kde4> now you're messing things
<Tm_T> Tm_kde4: stfu
<Tm_kde4> ok...
<Tm_T> jpatrick: not that I'm bored or anything =)
<jpatrick> so \sh's left?
<jpatrick> congrats freeflying
<freeflying> jpatrick: thx
<Tm_T> jpatrick: left?
<freeflying> Tm_T:  \sh 
<Tm_T> yes, but left? from some time or totally?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-April/017179.html
<Tm_T> sad...
<Tm_T> have to use some time to check things
<kameron> Tm_T, does kubuntu have kde source packaged in repos?
<jpatrick> kameron: yes
<Tm_T> kameron: sure
<Tm_T> kameron: "apt get source kdebase" for example
<kameron> ah, cool.
<jpatrick> apt-get*
<kameron> yeah.
<Tm_T> kameron: just make sure you're in dir where you like to save those sources
<freeflying> kameron: you'd add deb-src to sources firstly
<kameron> is this way out of date, compared to grabbing latest cvs/svn?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: thanks =)
<kameron> deb-src's already added.
<Tm_T> kameron: well, it's latest release you get =)
<Tm_T> kameron: so prolly not big difference
<kameron> cool.
<kameron> brb
<Hobbsee> yay!  koffice released!
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> 1.6 will be interesting
<jpatrick> wow
<jpatrick> now I can package kexi-mdb
<kameron> how do you guys like koffice as opposed to OOo?
<jpatrick> kameron: because it's KDE-based
<kameron> i mean.. what i'm asking is, do you guys like it better, if so why, or why not, etc.
<jpatrick> i prefer KOffice because 1) it's faster 2) Looks prettier on my KDesktop
<kameron> i don't think i've ever used it.
<jpatrick> Riddell: want some help packaging?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: and best of all, it works =)
<kameron> ohh, i remember using it my last year of highschool for some history repots.. it was clean. but this is like.. a few years ago. i should give it another go once all this source is down.
<jpatrick> X froze again
<jpatrick> bonjour raphink
<Tm_T> raphink: yay!
<raphink> hi
<freeflying> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi freeflying. congrats for your devness
<freeflying> raphink: thx  :)
<jpatrick> raphink: now \sh's gone
<raphink> for a while at least
<jpatrick> yeah
<raphink> I hope he can act something out in his life and come back later
<Tm_T> nooooooo!
<Tm_T> I lost my another main client :(
<jpatrick> now we have two core-dev's
<Tm_T> oh noes, my life is in ruins ;-(
<Tm_T> AAH! back! <3
* Tm_T 's life goes up and down with irc-client
<jpatrick> ...no comment...
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Jozo_: ah you too
<raphink> jpatrick: which is why I've applied basically
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-15/ <- wahey
<jpatrick> np: "Dani California" | Red Hot Chili Peppers - Stadium Arcadium [amaroK] 
<Riddell> Lure: just leave the debian number, but in that case we just sync directly from debian
<Riddell> jpatrick: packaging what?
<jpatrick> Riddell: You've already done KOffice
<Lure> Riddell: in the meantime I got another fix to include, so it will be ubuntu1 ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: of what?
<raphink> Riddell: hi
<raphink> Riddell: how do we import messages from http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/fr/messages/playground-sysadmin/desktop_playground-sysadmin.po?rev=527530&view=log ?
<raphink> the desktop files translations for adept are there
<jpatrick> netsplit-ish
<Riddell> raphink: we'll make sure to include them in the next adept upload
<Riddell> raphink: we need to do something similar for system settings
<raphink> Riddell: would you like me to sync them some time?
<raphink> yes indeed
<Riddell> raphink: sync what?
<raphink> sync this file from svn
<raphink> or shall we wait for the next sync of the whole program ?
<Riddell> just wait for the next release
<raphink> ok
* jpatrick spots ca katapult i18n templete....
<Tm_T> =)
<Lure> Riddell: kpowersave fix
<Riddell> jpatrick: where?
<jpatrick> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/katapult/+translations
<freeflying> jpatrick: how to use katapault (configure)
<jpatrick> freeflying: what?
<freeflying> jpatrick: how to configure katapault ( a stupid question)  :)
<jpatrick> right-click the system-tray icon
<OculusAquilae> freeflying: ctrl+c
<freeflying> OculusAquilae: jpatrick  thx
<OculusAquilae> if there's no systray-icon
<freeflying> OculusAquilae: got it 
<jpatrick> hola OdyX
<OdyX> hola jpatrick
<jeroenvrp> good afternoon 
<jpatrick> jeroenvrp: good afternoon
<jeroenvrp> question: is beagle/kerry installed by default in Kubunti dapper?!
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: no
<jeroenvrp> pff ok
<jeroenvrp> cause I really think beagle has some major problmes
<jeroenvrp> at least with kontact
<Riddell> what's that?
<jeroenvrp> when I start kontact and kmail is getting all the mail (thats a lot, incl mailinglists), beagled is almost locking my session
<jeroenvrp> I think because of all the mail comming in
<OdyXydO> I think the biggest issue with beagle is the fact that it installs half of gnome...
<jeroenvrp> its a maildir and maybe beagle doesnt handle that very nice
<Riddell> probably need to exclude the e-mail directory from beagle or something
<jeroenvrp> yes but than I cant find my mails anymore
<jeroenvrp> in beagle
<marseillai_> Tm_kde4: you compiled kde4 ?
<OdyXydO> He did.. :D
<jpatrick> OdyXydO: I'm working on that
<jeroenvrp> anyhow, I think beagle is not reeady for the KDE-desktop yet
<apokryphos> needs its backend to be a little more split from gtk to run properly
<OdyXydO> jpatrick: and what about Kat ?
<marseillai> pouarf ......;
<marseillai> kat is too buggy! :s
<jeroenvrp> it comsumes to much resourses, it doesnt understand maildir very well, p2p incoming directories, is locking up during encoding of videofiles, etc
<jpatrick> OdyX: marseillai++
<jeroenvrp> locate works well :-)
<apokryphos> yeah, it's still very problematic, as good as the dream sounds
<OdyX> jpatrick: I know.. I tested it on his request
<marseillai> jpatrick: but in my opinion kat promise a lot! more than beagle! beagle seems to be only a toy! kat want to make a real index with good meta data end inotify kernel module. with the addition of tenor and when it will works it will be really great! but for the moment it doesn"t work at all!
<jeroenvrp> anyhow I'm removing beagle right now and I will keep my eyes on Kat
<OdyX> jeroenvrp: as we discussed that the other day on #kubuntu-fr, finally, the better way to find your stuff rapidly is to have it well ordered...
<jeroenvrp> OdyX: absolutely
<jeroenvrp> but I still like the idea
<jeroenvrp> I'm looking to the Kat homepage right now and Kat real looks promising, I see it has Mandriva support now
<jeroenvrp> maybe Kubuntu should also support it
<jeroenvrp> the new version 0.6.4 also has a lot of fixes I see
<OdyX> jeroenvrp: so what about packagin' ?
<jeroenvrp> OdyX: what you mean?
<OdyX> jeroenvrp: makin' last version's package for (K)Ubuntu
<jeroenvrp> ooh
<marseillai> kat since the start of his development has allways many bug fixes at each releases! but at each releases there is always so many new bugs ....
<jeroenvrp> I'm not have had the time to eat that knowledge yet :-)
<OdyX> jeroenvrp: I don't even.
<freeflying-ibook> marseillai: ++
<marseillai> perhaps one day we will have a bug free release....
<marseillai> but i think that the kat-dev only want an indexer application .....
<freeflying-ibook> marseillai: hope so 
<marseillai> he will use this in tenor 
<marseillai> kat has indexer "back-end" and tenor as search front-end!
<marseillai> really hard to find beginner tutorials for c++/kde/kdevelop ......
<jeroenvrp> kat changelog 0.6.4: Added debian package fulltext search plAdded debian package fulltext search pluginugin
<jeroenvrp> that looks promising
<jeroenvrp> I will try to compile it
<Riddell> 0.6.4 had problems so we decided not to use it
<marseillai> what sort of problems?
<Riddell> can't actually remember just now
<Riddell> mandriva had to issue a lot of fixes because of kat
<marseillai> Riddell: because even if he had problems kat 0.6.3 don't start on several computers ........
<marseillai> so it can not be worse with 0.6.4 in my mind
<jeroenvrp> yes especially because I see Mandrive fixed a few annoying bugs
<marseillai> OdyX: can launch the kat daemon neither
<jeroenvrp> anyhow I?do a make right now, I will see if there are problems
<jeroenvrp> mmm I see the date of 0.6.4: October 10, 2005
<jeroenvrp> :-(
<marseillai> yes
<jeroenvrp> thats a bad sign
<marseillai> but 0.7.0 is on the way
<marseillai> and kat-svn is allways active
<Lure> any ppc user that can test build of powersave/kpowersave on PPC?
<jeroenvrp> marseillai: I'm browsing svn right now, but cant find any recent activity
<jeroenvrp> 2-3 weeks ago I see the latest activity
<jeroenvrp> marseillai: do you know when 0.7.0 will be released and can I compile a SVN-version without any major problems right now?
<Lure> freeflying: you are also ppc user? can I ask you to try building powersave/kpowersave on ppc? (some reports of failures)
<freeflying> Lure: i'd like to
<Lure> freeflying: great - you can get source packages from Tonio's repo: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/
<freeflying> Lure: I can not access to Tonio's site  :)
<Lure> really?
<freeflying> Lure: so would you like mail me 
<Lure> I can - which e-mail address?
<freeflying> zhengpeng-hou AT ubuntu DOT com
<jeroenvrp> marseillai: I see the 0.7.0 target dat, its march 2006
<jeroenvrp> kat 0.6.4 crashes hile starting teh daemon, something with SQLITE_MISUSE[21] : library routine called out of sequence
<jeroenvrp> so I wait for 0.7.0
<marseillai> jeroenvrp: from svn 0.6.5 is out and 0.7.0 on the way
<Lure> freeflying: sent - thanks!
<freeflying> Lure: okey
<jeroenvrp> marseillai: any idea of a date for 0.7.0
<jeroenvrp> ?
<marseillai> nop
<jeroenvrp> ok than we wait :-)
<freeflying> Lure: the patch shall be used ?
<Lure> freeflying: try withou patch, if it fails apply patch
<OdyX> Riddell: koffice-latest is up-2-date on kubuntu.org ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: it is now, supposedly
<Riddell> OdyX: should be
<OdyX> It is. Thanks
<marseillai> Riddell: i've install kspread alone and this what i have when i try to launch it : 
<marseillai> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: kspreadpart.desktop not found.
<marseillai> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Run 'kde-config --path services' to see which directories were searched, assuming kde startup had the same environment as your current shell.
<marseillai> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Check your installation (did you install KOffice in a different prefix than KDE, without adding the prefix to /etc/kderc ?)
<marseillai> got the same error if i install all koffice
<Riddell> curious, works for me
<marseillai> don't know why it doesn't work
<marseillai> i had krita before
<marseillai> and it still works
<marseillai> but the rest of koffice don't works : kword, kspread ....
<Riddell> does it have /usr/share/services/kspreadpart.desktop ?
<Riddell> and what does `kde-config --path services`  say?
<marseillai> kde-config --path services
<marseillai> /home/cyril/.kde/share/services/:/usr/share/services/
<marseillai> ls /usr/share/services/kspreadpart*
<marseillai> /usr/share/services/kspreadpart.desktop
<freeflying> Lure: ping
<Lure> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> Lure: done
<Lure> no pb?
<freeflying> Lure:  ya
<freeflying> Lure: where can Iupload
<Lure> You can send me .deb over e-mail and I will put to Tonio's page
<Lure> thank you very much
<freeflying> Lure: ok
* Lure has to run - bye everybody
<OdyX> cr
<OdyX> oups
<Tm_T> cr to you too
<freeflying> Riddell: will you ask koffice-1.5 for UVFe
<Riddell> marseillai: run kbuildsycoca and try loading kspread again
<marseillai> Riddell: kbuildsycoca gives two errors : kbuildsycoca: ERROR writing database '/var/tmp/kdecache-cyril/ksycoca'! and kbuildsycoca: Disk full? and kspread gives the same error!
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, if there's no problems with it.  have you tested it?
<Riddell> marseillai: so that's the problem.  now we just need to find out what's causing that
<OdyX> marseillai: is your disk full ??
<marseillai> nop
<marseillai> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/655647
<OdyX> Riddell: default for Dapper will be Kaffeine or Kmplayer ?
<Riddell> OdyX: kaffeine for player and hopefully kmplayer for konqueror plugin
<OdyX> OK
<OdyX> so both...
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> is kmplayer ever translatable ?
<Riddell> should be, it's in KDE's SVN
<Riddell> not that there's many user visible strings for the plugin
<OdyX> Riddell: well.. all kmplayer's interface...
<freeflying> Riddell: works fine here
<Riddell> freeflying: great
<Riddell> freeflying: how do I test skim?
<freeflying> Riddell: have you ever install any modules
<Riddell> I just installed the scim-hangul one
<Riddell> and Korean has appeared in the Configure options
<freeflying> Riddell: you also install the korean language support
<freeflying> Riddell: then do "im-switch -s scim " it will set it under &HOME/.input.d/
<freeflying> Riddell: im-switch -z en_US -s scim
<jjesse> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta
<Riddell> jjesse: cool
<Riddell> im-switch -s scim
<Riddell> No xinput.d config for scim available.
<Riddell> freeflying: ^^
<freeflying> Riddell: just got a bug on im-switch 
<Riddell> oh, great
<freeflying> Riddell: im-switch needs libapt-pkg-perl
<freeflying> Riddell: libapt-pkg-perl is in universe 
<freeflying> Riddell: I'd write a maininclusionreport for libapt-pkg-perl
<freeflying> Riddell: can I do it now >
<Riddell> I still get No xinput.d config for scim available.
<freeflying> Riddell: then just link en_US in input.d to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/scim
<freeflying> Riddell: libapt-apt-perl can not be in main , it's dependncy has problems 
<Riddell> freeflying: ok, got it working on the command line
<Riddell> freeflying: how do I get skim to do it's thing?
<freeflying> Riddell: Ctrl+Space
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't seem to work
<freeflying> Riddell: skim is stay in system tray ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yep
<freeflying> a keyboad icon ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> do I need to set my keyboard then?
<OdyX> Hey. Somebody experiencing bad Konqueror comportement with Launchpad? Like middle-click on a bug. The bug goes in new background tab (as excepted), but then "plops" (comes foreground).
<freeflying> Riddell: if not a keyboard, then skim can not be use , you'd restar X
<Riddell> freeflying: so I have konqueror loading in japanese and skim sitting in my systray and a keyboard icon in the systray set to japanese
<Riddell> and skim says it has a japanese button
<Riddell> but control-space does nothing
<freeflying> Riddell: installed scim-anthy or scim-hangul 
<Riddell> anthy is installed
<Huahua> hi, Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Huahua 
<freeflying> Riddell: you have skim scim-anthy im-switch installed ,but can not run it now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yep
<freeflying> Riddell: also scim-qtimm? so will you show me "env |grep scim " 
<Riddell> env |grep scim   is empty
<freeflying> Riddell: 
<freeflying> XIM=SCIM
<freeflying> if [ -e /usr/bin/skim ]  ;then XIM_PROGRAM=/usr/bin/skim
<freeflying> else
<freeflying>    XIM_PROGRAM=/usr/bin/scim
<freeflying> fi
<freeflying> XIM_ARGS="-d"
<freeflying> GTK_IM_MODULE=scim-bridge
<freeflying> QT_IM_MODULE=scim
<freeflying> DEPENDS="scim | skim,scim-gtk2-immodule | scim-qtimm"
<Riddell> freeflying: where is that?
<freeflying> put this into ./input.d/en_US
<freeflying> $HOME/.input.d/
<seaLne> is it really hard to get things on fridge?
<Riddell> seaLne: nope, e-mail fridge-devel at lists.ubuntu.com
<freeflying> Riddell: are you ok with skim now 
<Riddell> and I can put it on kubuntu.org then dot.kde.org
<Riddell> freeflying: still not working
<freeflying> Riddell: which locale r u using now ?
<Riddell> ja_JP.UTF-8
<freeflying> Riddell: turn it back to en_US , and restart X , confirm you have en_US in $HOME/.input.d/
<freeflying> and with the conten I paste above 
<seaLne> Riddell: i did this morning, maybe i'm just impatiant
<freeflying> Riddell: if you have any problem , Huahua can give you advice , I'd bed now , nights all
<Riddell> seaLne: well the editors are on AU and US time so may not be active yet
<Riddell> seaLne: poke whiprush and/or jdub if you want
<seaLne> k, no rush i suppose :)
<Huahua> Riddell: the file:  ~/.xinirc or ~/.xsession  will cause interference with  im-switch so you need make sure that you have deleted files:  ~/.xinirc and ~/.xsession 
<Riddell> yep, do not have them
<Riddell> do have ./input.d/en_US and en_GB
<Riddell> all new X session running now
<Riddell> QT_IM_MODULE=scim has set itself
<Huahua> strange
<marseillai> Riddell: an idea for my kbuildsycoca bug ?
<Riddell> marseillai: check file permissions?
<Riddell> marseillai: delete it and run again?
<marseillai> wich files ???
<Huahua> Riddell: try  ln -s /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/scim-anthy    ~/.input.d/default   ?
<Riddell> Huahua: nope, does not help
<marseillai> Riddell: check permission for wich file? delete what and run angain? ... i don't understand ....
<Huahua> strange
<Riddell> Huahua: I should just be able to press control-space and skim should pop up yes?
<Riddell> marseillai: the kbuildsycoca database
<Huahua> yep
<marseillai> Riddell: should i dpkg -purge kbuildsycoca ??
<Riddell> marseillai: no
<OdyX> Could one confirm bug 39312 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in kdebase konqueror "BAD tab comportements in Launchpad (and others)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
<marseillai> riddell i've got a real big bug. i've try to reboot. then kdm launch ask my password then tell me that X can not be laucnh because it can't write in /tmp but i got the permission to write on /tmp .....
<marseillai> i can start kde only with sans chec mode
<marseillai> right
<marseillai> i think i've solve my problem
<marseillai> try to come back
<OdyX> what was that ?
<marseillai> stupid me!!!!
<marseillai> so so so stupid
<marseillai> i checked all my partition to see why kbuildsycoca told me i've no more place! but not my / partition .....
<Riddell> marseillai: it was a disk space problem?
<marseillai> for the boot yes
<marseillai> apt-get autoclean resolve this
<marseillai> should be in a cron .......
<Riddell> ok, new wishlist item, a "you are running out of disk space" notification :)
<marseillai> thought it was in a cron
<marseillai> Riddell: apt-get autoclean should be in a cron at least cron.monthly ......
<marseillai> i hab more than 2 giga of archives .......
<marseillai> :s
<Riddell> hello sredna 
<sredna> Hello
<jpatrick> sredna: should I add kate session menu to my TODO?
<marseillai> and now of course kspread works
<sredna> jpatrick: Na, let me work on that
<jpatrick> ok
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I finally got answers from wengophone devs and theyy have "propper" tarballs from the NGversion
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm looking if we can do something with this :)
<Riddell> gosh
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the freeze for tomorrow ?
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<Riddell> everyone stop distracting me from espresso please :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what does this freeze concerns ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups, sorry ;) go dev !!!
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm not too sure honestly, I think everything really
<Tonio_> Riddell: so we have to look at main inclusions reports and maybe kaffeine today..........
<Riddell> Tonio_: pitti said he'd do it
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and last (after I leave you alone), did you state about kaffeine ? resolving kio's bug is really important....
<Riddell> Tonio_: I uploaded a version today with X-KDE-Protocols which seems to fix it, let me know if it works for you
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will ;) thanks and sorry for distracting you ;)
<Tm_T> that was amusing, Kopete from trunk =)
<jpatrick> finally kmediafactory's building.....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm porting the debian wengophone package........
<Tonio_> jpatrick: If we revu it toonight, we have a chance to have it in universe before freeze
<Tonio_> jpatrick: will you have time to revu ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yes,
<Tonio_> jpatrick: great
<jpatrick> i need someone to revu my kmediafactory
<Tonio_> jpatrick: let's go :)
<jpatrick> uploaded to revu
* jpatrick wonders if dput's gotten stuck
<Tonio_> jpatrick: let's wait a bit :)
<jpatrick> done uploading
<Tonio_> jpatrick: no man ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: working on that
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ok ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: first look is nice, but I need to wait building wengophone to test :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I'll build it on revu
<Tonio_> jpatrick: do you have access to revu tools ?
<jpatrick> yes
<Tonio_> great ;)
<jpatrick> damn, this takes long to build
<sredna> jpatrick: I submitted my gpg key, but nothing came back yet
<jpatrick> sredna: trying asking ajmitch in #ubuntu-motu
<sredna> jpatrick: I assume someone will add it when they have time
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> sredna: i think raphink can help you
<jpatrick> Tonio_: done building
<Tonio_> jpatrick: great ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm polishing wengophone quickly and revu your package
<Tonio_> jpatrick: revuing kmediathing :)
<jpatrick> :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: any time to revu wengophone ?
<jpatrick> sure
<Tonio_> just uploading now
<jpatrick> I see it
<jpatrick> running revu-report
<jpatrick> why debhelper 4?
<jpatrick> oh debian choice
<jpatrick> Tonio_: looks good to me
<Tonio_> jpatrick: great ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: we need to find another revuer ;)
<jpatrick> you
<jpatrick> ;)
<Riddell> tsk, he can't review his own package
<Riddell> raphink?
<raphink> Riddell: yes?
<jpatrick> raphink: ^
<Riddell> able to review wenga?
<raphink> not right now
<raphink> but in a short time I guess
<raphink> can't jpatrick review it?
<raphink> or Tonio_?
<jpatrick> just did
<jpatrick> it's his
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> oh openwengo
<raphink> right
<raphink> I'll review it 
<raphink> not right now ;)
<Tonio_> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2270
<Tonio_> jpatrick: still little improvements, but nothing important
* jpatrick tweaks
<Tonio_> raphink: freeze tomorrow
<raphink> which freeze?
<Tonio_> raphink: not sure, but I think it will not be possible to upload new packages
<raphink> ah
<Tonio_> raphink: no idea, but Riddell told me about "total freeze"
<raphink> feature freeze again ?
<jpatrick> damnsW, upper time....
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> I'm just guessing
<Tonio_> meaning appart from bugfixes, everything will be frozen.....
<Riddell> it may well not affect universe
<jjesse> so screen shots and stuff like that can be taken?
<raphink> Riddell: do you have a UVFe for Koffice 1.5 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum..... I searched but didn't find anything concerning the details of what is frozen and what's not
<crimsun> tomorrow is beta freeze
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just ported the new wengophone debian package ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> raphink: nope, fancy doing one?
<raphink> Riddell: well I think many people would like that
<raphink> although I reckon it snot very stable
* Tonio_ votes for koffice to replace evil OOo for edgy !!!!!
* Tonio_ knows raphink would do too
<raphink> yes
<raphink> if it works well enough
<Riddell> Tonio_: ever tried printing from kword?
<jjesse> has printing been fixed in dapper for cups yet?
<Riddell> jjesse: nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, is there a problem with it ?
<Riddell> which I guess solved the kword printing problems :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I believe is messes up fonts and kerning a lot
<Tonio_> Riddell: I remember printing with it a few month ago, I don't remember such issues.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: maybe I'm just hearing malitious rumours hten
<Riddell> then
<Tonio_> Riddell: will cups 1.1 packages by available if cups isn't fix before june ?
<Tonio_> cause this error is pretty old now..........
* Tonio_ asks his french-teamer raphink to please revu wengophone :)
<Tonio_> raphink: french application ported by a french motu needs a french revuer !!!!!!!
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_: it'll be discussed at the distro meeting tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice to ear ;)
<Lure> something happend to Firefox fonts with last update...
<crimsun> that was doko reverting his fontconfig change.
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-April/009246.html
<Riddell> ZuZubuntu-fr!
<raphink> Tonio_: voil j'ai fini d'crire http://www.raphink.info/ :)
<raphink> maintenant je peux regarder ton paquet
<Lure> crimsun: will try to ping him...
<crimsun> Lure: that's a feature, not a bug. Fix firefox's prefs to use different fonts.
<Lure> crimsun: but should we change firefox defaults to use better font then?
<Riddell> ZuZubuntu-fr?
<crimsun> Lure: the default firefox fonts look fine here
<crimsun> Lure: they look fine [to me]  in epiphany, too
<raphink> Tonio_: je te parle sur jabber
<Lure> crimsun: on GNOME or KDE?
<crimsun> Lure: doesn't matter, but I'm using GNOME
<Riddell> Tonio_: can we add back the Find Files option to konqueror's Tools menu?
<Lure> Tonio_: I have uploaded new kpowersave 0.6.0-1, but it was not added to packages
<Lure> Tonio_: is there any issue due to the fact that ppc and i386 package has different version
<Lure> Tonio_: currently only ppc one is listed
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, I'll do that toonight
<jpatrick> Tonio_: tweaks done
<jpatrick> can't I just upload....
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2272 - please revu
<Lure> Tonio_: can you look you repo for kpowersave 0.6.0-1 issue?
<Tonio_> Lure: what is the issue ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I have uploaded ppc 0.6.0-0 package from freeflying (just .deb) and later i386 0.6.0-1
<Lure> now only ppc one is shown on page and if I want to install it on i386 it still references old 0.6.0-0
<Tonio_> jpatrick: remove kmf_dvb_edit.sh.docbook in debian/ and that's nice to me ;)
<Lure> do we need to have ppc/i386 version in sync?
<jpatrick> damn, mjpegtools's in multiverse!
<jpatrick> Tonio_: it's kmf_dvb_edit.sh.1.docbook
<Tonio_> Lure: not needed, that repo is just for testing.....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you have both in source package ;)
<Tonio_> kmf_dvb_edit.sh.docbook and kmf_dvb_edit.sh.1.docbook
<jpatrick> good point
<Tonio_> Lure: if you can have ppc version, that's fine, butthere is no requirement
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't understand what is the issue.......
<jpatrick> kmediathingy's going to multiverse at this rate
<Lure> it looks like that Packages file was not rebuilt on binary-i386 after my upload...
<Tonio_> Lure: ah !!!!
<Tonio_> Lure: just remove in ftp old version and wait 15 minutes
<Tonio_> probably better to have only one version for one section
<Lure> what should I remove?
<Tonio_> I mean only one i386 version
<Tonio_> remove the oldest ;)
<Tonio_> 0.6.0-0
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't remember my phpscript
<Tonio_> maybe it considers i386 first and checks for the ppc correspondive version
<Tonio_> I'm not sure.......
<Tonio_> Lure: don't remember it is just for testing, I didn't spent a lot of time on code :)
<kwwii> Riddell: if I send you a tarball with the new pics, etc...can you make a package out of the window deco for people to test?
<Tonio_> I would just suggest to remove the ppc version
<Lure> or get one ppc user to rebuild 0.6.0-1 - anybody with PPC here willing to build one package?
<kwwii> I can try
<kwwii> Lure: just tell me where, and how it will b0rk my system :-)
<Lure> kwwii: do you have pbuilder?
<Lure> (otherwise it will install bunch of -dev packages on your system)
<apachelogger> kubuntu can play encrypted dvd's?
<kwwii> Lure: nope, but I can get it, if needed
<Lure> kwwii: I will try to guide you through...
<Riddell> kwwii: sure
<marseillai> Riddell: i'll not do the floppy format app! but a daemon who check partition! warn if more than X% is use! and wich help to create quota rules .... :) ( i'll try ! ;) )
<Riddell> marseillai: good idea, make it a kded module :)
<marseillai> yep i'll take a look at keep's daemon and try to do the same!
<Riddell> media:/ should give you all the needed information
<jjesse> Riddell: nice interview on behindubuntu :)
<seaLne> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, how can kubuntu play encrypted dvd's?
<kwwii> apachelogger: the first thing I do on any linux is install mplayer :-)
<seaLne> hmm:
<seaLne> 21:25 <Ju> Hi please /j  3ubuntu-fr-meeting about behin ubuntu
* jpatrick uploading kmediafactory....
<apachelogger> kwwii: hm, first thing I do, is install xine, then w32 codecs, then a proper amaroK, and then libdvdcss2
<kwwii> apachelogger: hehe, that is what I do *after* I install mplayer :-)
* apachelogger wonders if he has a mplayer installed at all
<apachelogger> ah, non gui ;-)
<apachelogger> kwwii: mplayer plays encrypted dvds?
<Riddell> apachelogger: install livedvdcss
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't in the official repos, is it?
<kwwii> apachelogger: yes, with or without libdvdcss (get the real source from the web though)
<Riddell> apachelogger: alas, no
<Riddell> mplayer is in multiverse however
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's what I wondered, thx :)
<marseillai> Riddell: what is better to use for my application? qt 4.1 qt 4.0 or qt 3.3?
<jpatrick> or just use KMPlayer
<apachelogger> urg
<Riddell> marseillai: which application?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: Codeine for world domination :P
<marseillai> daemon who check partition! warn if more than X% is use! and wich help to create quota rules
* apachelogger just votes for 3.3 since 4 isn't in main :P
<Riddell> marseillai: that would be be best as a kded module, so KDE 3 and qt 3.3
<marseillai> oki but it means it can not be use in kde4 ?
<Riddell> marseillai: kde 4 doesn't exist yet
<marseillai> oki
<Tonio_> marseillai: you know what misses in kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> a kontrol module equivalent to qtparted
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> guidance tool or something....
<Tonio_> marseillai: content de voir que enfin tu as du temps pour contrib :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think a partitioner should be an independent program, it's more than just settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum...... coming from the microsoft's world, I have another point of view on that, point, but I agree that can be discussed :)
<_Sime> it is also something that might have run under wierd conditions.
<_Sime> like no kde or X.
<Tonio_> to me it is a system tool
<marseillai> Tonio_: to hard for a first application! but i keep it in my mind! ;) if i become a good developper i'll think about it! ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: is it too late for kexi-mdb ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: that's why I was talking about a kde frontend to qtparted for example
<_Sime> i've got a rescue ISO here that runs qtparted from the text mode by first starting a simple X server with only qtparted.
<jpatrick> Tonio_: poke bddebian for revu
<Lure> marseillai: another idea for first app - config module for (k)powersave
<Tonio_> jpatrick: poking bddebian for what ?
<marseillai> Tonio_: I only start to see when i'll have time to contrib ..... this summer holliday!
<jpatrick> Tonio_: revu of wenga
<Tonio_> marseillai: nice :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: already uploaded to NEW queue :)
<jpatrick> ah cool
<Tonio_> jpatrick: just need to wait for elmo or kamion now
<marseillai> Lure: I prefer start an application from zero to learn everything about making an app and only an app not juste a daemon or a guidance-module ....
<Tonio_> movie time :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll re-add search options in konqueror menu and send you a debdiff of k-d-s
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks, we've had quite a few requests for it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I don't understand why I removed it.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, that's not really usefull when you have kio-locate..... it is only usefull for non kio fans ;)
<Riddell> yes, that's probably why we removed it
<marseillai> it's the first thing i've done! remove this!
<kwwii> can someone point me to a good intro to building packages for *buntu?
<Tonio_> kwwii: KubuntuPackagingGuide on the wiki ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: oh dear, changelog has unstable instead of dapper
<kwwii> Tonio_: thanks :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: also http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<jjesse> or if you are running dapper it should be in khelpcenter
<kwwii> killer!
<jpatrick> raphink: They didn't get your name right in the pack guide
<raphink> hmm right
<raphink> I should ask laserjock to fix that
<raphink> thanks for reporting 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: argh, I missed that........
<jpatrick> Tonio_: never mind I dput -f a fixed one
<Lure> Tonio_: kpowersave repo problem solved - kwwii built 0.6.0-1ubuntu1 for PPC
<marseillai> kerry should integrate a stop bouton for beagled .....
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-18
<marseillai> Riddell: yann tiersen! not tierson! ;)
<Riddell> uh oh, is that a grave insult to france to anglisise his name?
<Riddell> seaLne: typo ^^
<marseillai> not at all Riddell ! ;) just for your information ... :)
<Riddell> marseillai: but he is a french hero!  and I just turned his name into a common rostbeef
<marseillai> french hero ................... not really! but i didn't know he turn his name
<raphink> whois zerlinna
<raphink> oops
<kwwii> makes you feel pretty stupid, or?
* kwwii dcuks
<kwwii> haha
<kwwii> no worse than that
<raphink> kwwii: lol
<raphink> well I do that to check if people are online
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> and it seems zerlinna is not 
<kwwii> oh, then it is not so bad
<raphink> I guess
<raphink> how is the artwork going kwwii?
<kwwii> well, I am still making lots of little buttons for window deco :-(
<kwwii> not exactly a fun job
<raphink> I guess
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> these buttons are killing me :-)
<kwwii> see you
<robotgeek> hah, i filed a bug on konqueror!
<robotgeek> #39388 is mine
<freeflying> malone #39388
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39388 in kdebase konqueror "Weird behaviour with typing colons in konqueror location bar" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39388
<robotgeek> freeflying: i seem to be getting exotic bugs :)
<robotgeek> i had one with xrdb too :)
<freeflying> heh
<robotgeek> i think once dapper releases, i will clean format my box :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: really need ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: maybe not, was thinking about it
<robotgeek> freeflying: can you reproduce that?
<freeflying> robotgeek: haven't yet
<robotgeek> kk
<robotgeek> wth, why is konqueror behaving badly with me. boo hoo, not loading tabs in background at all
<robotgeek> freeflying: is konq loading tabs in background for you? it has suddenly stopped working for me
<freeflying> robotgeek: it works fine for me , hehe 
<robotgeek> looks like i gotta get rid of konqueror settings somewhere
<freeflying> robotgeek: use k-d-s
<robotgeek> freeflying: how? just install it?
<freeflying> robotgeek: delete some files in ~/.kde/share/config
<robotgeek> freeflying: okay, will do thanks
<robotgeek> freeflying: happens on on lp
<robotgeek> only on launchpad
<freeflying> robotgeek: heh 
* robotgeek appreciates the irony
* Hobbsee feels like she should be a drowned water rat...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: have you tried kpowersave ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yes, not the absolute latest version that came out today though
<freeflying> Hobbsee: can you use suspend to disk ?
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> i used to be able to, not srue with this new kernel...
<Hobbsee> let me go try...
<Hobbsee> freeflying: no, it didtn work
<Hobbsee> froze about 5 seconds after hitting the option suspend to disk
<Hobbsee> hi Lure 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: kpowersave seemed to work fine with the old kernel ,but not this one
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I can suspend , but can not re-active 
<freeflying> Lure: hi
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering what changed - seeing as it used to all work perfectly...
<freeflying> Lure: will you send the po file of kpowersave to LP 
<Lure> freeflying: not sure how this is done - I am currently waiting to get UVFe
<Lure> Hobbsee: what is the problem? I have seen others ha ving problems too (I have garbled screen on resume)
<freeflying> Lure: the translation of chinese is too poor
<freeflying> Lure: how to re0active after suspend-to-disk
<Hobbsee> Lure: screen freezes about 5 seconds after using the menu option "suspend to disk" - you catn get to a virtual terminal, etc - only way out is to hit the power button
<Lure> freeflying: do we need to do something special for Rosetta (never did that) - can you change the source packages?
<freeflying> Lure: it's in universe now ?
<Lure> freeflying: not yet (only old one) - it is in kubuntu.no-ip.org repo (Tonio's)
<Lure> I can change it this evening if you tell me how
<freeflying> Lure: then what changes do you wanna in source package ?
<Lure> freeflying: Rosetta changes (whatever is needed to get .po files to LP)
<Lure> Hobbsee: I would say this is kernel issue - best to go to exit X (kdm stop) and try /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh and then report bug
<Hobbsee> right, ok
* Hobbsee will try that sometime later - when sh'es not copying a cd to her hard drive :P
<freeflying> Lure: I don't know
<Lure> freeflying: ok, will ask Riddell/Tonio later...
<freeflying> Lure: okey, I'd re-translate it for chinese 
<dholbach> HEY - Happy Hug Day! :)
<Hobbsee> hi again dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee is now really off to test!
<robotgeek> i filed 2 bugs today. :)
<dholbach> what about closing some? triaging some? :-)
<robotgeek> well, maybe after i wake up (6-8 hours later)
<dholbach> ok... that sounds good :)
<robotgeek> i was planning to, then i filed a bug about launchpad
<robotgeek>  Bug #39396
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39396 in launchpad "javascript focuses new tab automatically in Konqueror" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39396
<robotgeek> i got so thrown off by that bug, i lost track of what i was doing :)
<dholbach> hm, it works in epiphany
<robotgeek> dholbach: it works in konq too, but lp steals focus (note the bug is filed on lp, not konq)
<dholbach> yeah, i understood that - i just pointed out that it doesn't steal focus in epiphany :)
<robotgeek> i tested in firefox also :)
<mvo> Riddell: debtags and libapt-front-dev have a file overwrite conflict on libapt-front.la
<verwilst> anybody here using XFS with quota support enabled?
<jpatrick> hola kmon
<kmon> jpatrick: Hola
<kmon> de vacaciones supongo
<kmon> :)
<jpatrick> si :)
<kmon> deberas aadir tu blog al planet.ubuntu.com necesitamos ms bloggers de kubuntu 
<Riddell> mvo: ok, I will take a look at that
<Riddell> hey, no languages I don't understand
<jpatrick> Riddell: :)
<kmon> Riddell: you should have learned spanish in akademy :)
<mvo> Riddell: I subscribed enrico for it, I suspsect it's just a oversight, but I don't want to meddle with his package (without asking first)
<kmon> any news on the kubuntu.de "thing"?
<jpatrick> kmon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-April/004871.html
<kmon> jpatrick: I've already read that, but thanks
<Riddell> mvo: no, it's my fault
<Riddell> MidMark: lets poke _Sime and sebas who make that guidance tool
<Riddell> 11:12 < MidMark> kde-bug: I have created a new user (I have kubuntu) with kde: users and groups and clicked ok, then I have clicked again to
<Riddell>                  my new user, go to password, and set a new password, then I clicked to my existing user (another one) and the tool remember
<Riddell>                  that I was in password changing part AND ALSO remember the password that I have typed in the previuos user, so I think I
<Riddell>                  have clicked OK (instead of Cancel) and the program changed
<MidMark> riddell: what I have to do? Sorry I haven't uderstood
<Riddell> MidMark: wait for _Sime or sebas to show up :)
<MidMark> Riddell: now I have asked a new password for my account in launchpad, wait for it, after it I can fill a bug, unfornatelly I have to go out for 3 hours, but when I come back I can fill the bug if of course I have received a new password for my account
<jdong|school> I'd like to ask again if build-deps for kaffeine can be relaxed
<Riddell> jdong|school: what and why?
<jdong|school> Riddell: libxine down to Breezy compatible levels... the breezy-backports kaffeine is vulnerable to that overflow
<Riddell> kaffeine will be in breezy-security
<Riddell> or certainly should be
<Riddell> is backports up and running again?
<jdong|school> Riddell, yes, but unless you bump up the version a bit more it won't supercede breezy-backports
<jdong|school> it's been running
<Riddell> didn't know that
<Riddell> well sure, send me a debdiff
<jdong|school> alright, I'll work on that later today
<Riddell> thanks
<jdong|school> thanks
<Riddell> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: did u get skim work ?
<Riddell> freeflying: nope :(
<freeflying> Riddell:  It's can work just out of the box , but can ot for you  :)
<superstoned_> riddell: congrats, nice interview on behindubuntu.org ;-)
<superstoned_> like the picture, you look really geeky :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> I do?
<Riddell> that was taken about 5 years ago too
<Tm_T> :p
<Riddell> I wonder why fridge isn't allowing comments on the behindubuntu story
<Hobbsee> poor janeW - she must feel so alienated in the room of guys :P
<Hobbsee> at least she's easy to find
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: one of the pictures...
<Tm_T> and hi to all =)
<seaLne> not sure how the using-ubuntuforums-for-comments system works if its automated or they do it manaully
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ah, ok :)
<seaLne> as someone pointed out on the dot avoid Riddell if he is next to a deep fat frier :)
<Riddell> or I might deep fry my friends :)
<superstoned_> lol
<superstoned_> haha
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wouldnt be any good deep fried :P
* Hobbsee should be safe!
<superstoned_> are u that dangerous, riddell? well, then, lucky me they had no deep frier on FOSDEM :D
<Riddell> I seem to remember JaneW spent most of her time at that conference watching shock Channel 4 docuementaries
<Tm_T> :p
<dholbach> hahahahaha
* dholbach hugs Riddell
* Riddell hugs dholbach back
<Hobbsee> hehehe
* Hobbsee hugs both dholbach and Riddell 
<dholbach> it's the HUG DAY!
<Tm_T> glad noones hugging me
<Tm_T> could frek me out
<dholbach> now get bug triaging, guys!
<Tm_T> freak even
<Hobbsee> it's only thursday for another 2 and a half hours!
* Hobbsee doesnt want to try testing again...
* Hobbsee goes back into her corner, whimpering about grub error 15's...
<Tm_T> =)
<jpatrick> dholbach: doing that :)
<jeroenvrp> goodmorning folks
<jeroenvrp> or afternoon
<jeroenvrp> or evening
<jeroenvrp> anyhow I have an idea
<jeroenvrp> it's about the fonts
<jeroenvrp> not how they look, but the amount of them
<jeroenvrp> I've never installed extra fonts bymeself, but my fontlist has 240 entries and that is to much
<jeroenvrp> a normal user only needs a few, max maybe 50
<jeroenvrp> my idea is to have a much shorter list in the default dapper install
* jeroenvrp thinks no one is reading, but thats ok ;-)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: mostly they're there to support a lot of different languages
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: but look at the seeds (KubuntuFiles) and let me know if there's any not needed that can be removed
<jeroenvrp> hi Riddell , yes but they are not needed
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: thats what I'm going to do
<jeroenvrp> a lot off apps, think that are ok, to install tens and tens off fonts, but the user only needs 1 or 2
* superstoned_ hugs Tm_T - just to annoy him
<Tm_T> noooo
<verwilst> Riddell: can't those fonts be installed when a certain language/region has been chosen?
<verwilst> Riddell: i'm getting punjabi fonts and whatnot
<Riddell> verwilst: poke mvo 
<Riddell> he was at the i18n sprint
<verwilst> Riddell: have you seen polyester?
<verwilst> looks nice
<Riddell> it rings a bell
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seth packaged it into the repos a while ago...
<Hobbsee> you promised him a pony for it :P
<superstoned_> yeah, its a cool style
<superstoned_> i use it for some time now
<superstoned_> it can look like plastik, and lipstik - but also has a 'glassy' look
<superstoned_> really nice imho
<doelman> yo jos
<superstoned_> ej doelman :D
<doelman> :)
<Hobbsee> superstoned_: got a screenie of the "glassy" look on you?
<doelman> yeah polyester is cool
<jpatrick> wow 56 nicks
<superstoned_> ehm gimme a sec
<verwilst> Riddell: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/36018-1.png
<verwilst> :)
<doelman> http://www.doelman.info/linux/snap.png
<jpatrick> oh shiny.....
<Hobbsee> very nice and shiny!
<doelman> which
<Hobbsee> both!
<Hobbsee> which themes are they?
<doelman> mine are polyester
<verwilst> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/32986-1.png
<Hobbsee> i loke yours the best doelman 
<verwilst> same here :p
<doelman> and the windeco is dekorator with the tango theme
<doelman> thnx Hobbsee
<verwilst> polyester is idd very nice
<Hobbsee> verwilst: ack.  they've swapped the buttons around.  i'd go nuts with that!
<doelman> and smooth
<verwilst> maybe nice default look for kubuntu dappe r;)
<Hobbsee> that's one of the few things i liked when i tried out gnome recently...
<verwilst> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> verwilst: +25
<doelman> what do you mean hobbsee
<doelman> aah
<doelman> that buttons
<Hobbsee> verwilst: top right hand corners of each window
<verwilst> which ones??
<verwilst> the gold or green?
<Hobbsee> green
<Hobbsee> sorry, your later one - didnt realise you'd sent both...
<verwilst> ah hehe
<verwilst> could we get polyester in dapper? ;)
<jpatrick> it is in dapper
<verwilst> ooooh
<verwilst> sweet
<doelman> oooh
* verwilst install
<verwilst> s
<doelman> verwilst, are you dutch
<verwilst> belgian ;)
<doelman> ok cool
<superstoned_> http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aap2bk.png
<superstoned_> finally
* Hobbsee installs as well :P
<superstoned_> been fighting my home ftp site
<doelman> what is the "kubuntu-desktop" packag
<superstoned_> sucks
<doelman> nice one superstoned_
<doelman> this morning a update removes the kubuntu-desktop package
<Hobbsee> ooh nice :P
<superstoned_> hmmm yeah. verwilst, hobbsee: i'd love to see polyester as default style in Kubuntu. i think it fits it.
<verwilst> yip
<verwilst> same here
<superstoned_> how's the windowdecoration going on?
<Hobbsee> so all we need is tonio...
<superstoned_> thought there would be a patch to make crystal look less vista-like?
<superstoned_> (probably make it look a bit more like the windec's in doelman's and mine screenshots)
<doelman> i like this windeco: http://doelman.info/linux/kubuntu_17-02-06.png
<superstoned_> this one is cool, too: http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aap3al.png
<verwilst> let's get him boys
<verwilst> ;)
<superstoned_> doelman that's crystal
<doelman> yes
* Hobbsee drools...nice!
<superstoned_> 2 problems: transparancy is fake, and slow, and the buttons are copies of Vista's buttons
<verwilst> would be cool to have a karamba thingy there by default too ;)
<doelman> superstoned_ what is drools in dutch
<superstoned_> not just 'look like' but exact copys...
<superstoned_> haha
<superstoned_> kwijlen, doelman...
<superstoned_> kwijlen :D
<doelman> lol
<superstoned_> lol
<doelman> ok :D
<verwilst> superstoned_: it's too blueish
<superstoned_> btw in the screenshot doelman showed off, i miss rounded corners ;-) (i LOVE everything smooth and rounded, been bugging many many style and windec authors about that)
* doelman too
<doelman> but it's old
<doelman> an old host
<doelman> shot
<superstoned_> verwilst: thought u're gonna say that :D yeah, its my personal taste. anyway, i'd love to see a windec blending with the background.
<verwilst> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/27968-1.jpg
<superstoned_> maybe 'we' (=kubuntu) can do something with the color pallette used in the new ubuntu (orange-ish)... would make gnome and KDE look a bit more the same
<verwilst> this is nice and clean?
<verwilst> yip
<doelman> i don't like that windeco
<doelman> the style is cool
<superstoned_> well, polyester has a nice windeco, but it doesn't blend at all ;-)
<verwilst> superstoned_: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/36018-1.png :D
<verwilst> ;)
<superstoned_> a bar on top and on bottom of the window...
<doelman> weird fonts
<superstoned_> yeah, that's suse's windeco
<doelman> and the plastik windeco, blah
<superstoned_> but brownish/orange
<superstoned_> not bad
<verwilst> it's the color eh
<verwilst> not the windeco
<verwilst> that counts ;)
<doelman> ok ok
<verwilst> looks warm and inviting /me thinks :)
<superstoned_> yeah, well, i like it. it's very strong, but not bad at all
<superstoned_> indeed
<verwilst> and it's in line with gnome ;)
<superstoned_> actually i could stand the look i think :D
* verwilst too
<verwilst> the background is nice too
<superstoned_> indeed, it is
<verwilst> now only a kubuntu logo instead of kde
<verwilst> and it's a-ok ;)
<superstoned_> but we'll have to convince many ppl, including riddell...
<verwilst> let's promise him some beer
<superstoned_> haha
<doelman> i like this xfce-windeco: http://doelman.info/linux/xfce-shot.png
<superstoned_> would work, yes
<verwilst> or whisky
<verwilst> :p
<doelman> very old
<superstoned_> na, i don't, its too much 'there'. a bit less pronounced please
<Hobbsee> verwilst: +1
<superstoned_> i think we could go on working with this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/36018-1.png
<superstoned_> its a modern, but warm style.
<doelman> no
* verwilst agrees ( duh )
<doelman> i don't like the colors
<superstoned_> and indeed, maybe think about other icons?!?
<verwilst> nuvola is cool
<Hobbsee> superstoned_: it's a rather icky orange...
<verwilst> it's gold
<doelman> and the taskbar font is terrible
<superstoned_> it is, but does it fit orange/gold/brown?
* Hobbsee personally likes the crystal clear icons too...
<verwilst> we're _not_ talking about the fonts ;)
<verwilst> nor the suse windeco
<superstoned_> hobbsee: yeah, its orange/gold/brown, but that fits gnome/ubuntu-dapper look
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i liked the more burnt orange look
<verwilst> frankly i think blue/gray has had its days long enough now for kubuntu :p
<Hobbsee> but orange/gold is a hard colour scheme to make everyone happy with
<Hobbsee> verwilst: +25!
<superstoned_> tough, verwilst, i think with this windeco, and most style settings, and a bit less pronounced colors - it would work...
<superstoned_> yeah, hobbsee, i agree
<verwilst> yep
<superstoned_> i'd say - verwilst, look at ubuntu.org's screenshots, use the color picker, and see if you can come up with something :D
<verwilst> hehe idd
* Hobbsee plays around with an aqua type theme...
<superstoned_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight6#head-e57be60d8115b73af9704b1db0d18723d81554ae for screenshots (and colors) from ubuntu flight ???
<superstoned_> at least its dapper, i think
<Riddell> artwork direction for dapper is kde crystal colours, post dapper we can look at different stuff
<superstoned_> aaah, so it's more or less 'done'?
<superstoned_> no matching http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight6/espresso-installing.png
<superstoned_> :D
<superstoned_> (gnome is goin' crystal/glass, too, so i guess polyester would make a good default for Kubuntu)
<Riddell> kwwii is still working on the window decorations
<superstoned_> yeah, i know, i saw his mockup - really cool. tough i like the look in the gnome espresso screenshot, would be cool to match it (tough blueish)
<verwilst> me gets depressed by all the grey/darkblue all the time
<verwilst> :d
<verwilst> damn
<verwilst> forgot my /
<superstoned_> :D
<superstoned_> i don't, i like bright-blue.
<doelman> i like dark-blue
<doelman> themes
<superstoned_> that's why  http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aap3al.png
* Hobbsee wishes we'd move away from the grey-ish stuff, and go more whitish...
<superstoned_> haha
<doelman> huh superstoned_ did you set a personal picture to me, in kopete?
<doelman> or what
<superstoned_> we won't agree :D dark-blue, whitish, bright blue and someone who HATES blue :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<superstoned_> kopete uses your msn pic, doelman
<superstoned_> from adressbook
<doelman> huh i don't have that pic for years
<Hobbsee> superstoned_: yes, this is the problem with such discussions 
<superstoned_> wel, guess you once had it, i made the adressbook link, and now its stuck
<doelman> <i think
<doelman> how do you group my 3 accounts?
<Hobbsee> what the heck?  my kicker has messed up...back in a sec...
<superstoned_> hobbsee, well, then, in that case, we should follow riddell - no changes possible.
<Lure> Riddell: we got UVFe go for powersave/kpowersave (bug 39215 and bug 39221)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39215 in powersave "UVF exception 0.11.2 -> 0.12.11" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39215
<superstoned_> pfff, selecteer, rechtermuisklik ergens?!? geen idee, doelman
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39221 in kpowersave "UVF exception 0.5.2 -> 0.6.0" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39221
<doelman> ok
<Lure> Riddell: can you upload or should I pink raphink, Tonio_ when they are online?
<Lure> s/pink/ping/
<Lure> I still plan to do one patch for default settings, but that can go in ubuntu2 I suppose
<Riddell> Lure: cool, I'm kindae busy today, poke the others first if possible
<Lure> ok, no problem - will do in the evening
<Riddell> I see jpatrick just uploaded something
<jpatrick> Riddell: fixes the kbfx kcontrol bug thing
<jpatrick> bug 38226
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38226 in kbfx "kbfx control panel crashes" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38226
<Lure> jpatrick: can you push powersave/kpowersave into universe?
<jpatrick> Lure: sure
<Lure> they are on kubuntu.no-ip.com
<Tm_T_> ...and then it happened
<Hobbsee> Lure: are people still having trouble with the latest version though?  or is that unrelated?
<MidMark> Riddell: now I've a new password for launchpad, can I fill a bug report about kde user's password handling?
<doelman> why does cntr+c not work in konversation
<superstoned_> doelman: works for me
<superstoned_> (as copy)
<doelman> for me never
<Riddell> MidMark: sure, please do, it's the kde-guidance package you want
<Lure> Hobbsee: I will investigate this a bit further this evening - are you concerned that we have many old powersave users that will be auto-updated?
<jpatrick> Lure: The requested URL /kubuntu/ was not found on this server.
<MidMark> riddell: ok!
<Lure> jpatrick: add the deb-src line and apt-get source -d
<Lure> see http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<Hobbsee> Lure: concerned that if tonio's version of kpowersave goes into universe, and there are other people like myself who happen to get a grub error 15 from it...well...that's pretty serious...
<MidMark> Riddell: lauchpad said: "Guidance does not use Malone as its bug tracker. To report a bug about Guidance, please use its official bug tracker."
<MidMark> riddell: sorry I should choose kde-guidance for dapper
<Lure> Hobbsee: true, but I think most powersave users anyway have Tonio's repo and nod old version from universe
<Hobbsee> that is true
<jpatrick> Lure: I have problems with that server: Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Lure> but we can wait if you are too concerned
<Lure> jpatrick: strange - let's wait until the evening and I will look into grub code first
<jpatrick> ok
<Lure> I would like to understand it 100% in terms what does it do (I understand only kernel check now)
* Lure has to run
<MidMark> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/39444
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> _Sime, sebas: ^^
<MidMark> Riddell: there are also different parts in kubuntu that aren't translated into italian, should I fill also bugs for them?
<sebas> Riddell: Looking into it now.
<Riddell> MidMark: depends if they're not translated because there's no translations or if there's actually a problem with the translations working
<Riddell> ooh, anti aliased fonts work again on the live CD, I wonder what the heck went on there
<Riddell> on the other hand it does suddenly think the live fs is a filesystem that should appear on the desktop
<MidMark> Riddell: adpet isn't translated into italian, but there are some parts in kde (kde-guidance also) that are partially translated
<Riddell> MidMark: for guidance you would need system settings to be translated too
<MidMark> riddell: there is a plan to translate it? Can I partecipate to italian translators?
<Riddell> sure, templates are here http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/templates/messages/playground-base/
<freeflying> anyone is familiar with Non-linear editor
<Riddell> MidMark: actually there's already a translation, so maybe I just need to make a new upload of system settings http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/it/messages/playground-base/
<sebas> Riddell: Fixed in svn.
<Riddell> sebas: you rock 
<Riddell> MidMark: doesn't sebas just rock?
<jjesse> is guidance enabled by default now? just want to make sure release notes are valid :)
<MidMark> riddell: sebas rocks, less than one hour to fix the bug :)
<Riddell> jjesse: of course, always has been
<sebas> MidMark: 10 minutes. :)
<jjesse> oh ok
<MidMark> sebas: that is less than one hour :-D good work!
<Riddell> most of the time was MidMark finding has password to launchpad
<MidMark> Riddell: launchpad hasn't a password for me, that is different, now that I have a new one I can continue to fill bugs... muah ah ah ah :)
<Riddell> MidMark: remember, you can also trige bugs too :) especially today which is bug day
<MidMark> bug day? WOW! trige? what is this?
<sebas> BUG: Serviceconfig's Apply button doesn't work. It should actually be Close
<Riddell> bug day!  join #ubuntu-bugs to find out how to help.
<sebas>   (Malone #38582)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38582 in kde-guidance "Apply button doesn't work (is disabled all the time) in Services applet" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38582
<sebas> is fixed as well.
<Riddell> triage means sorting through and confirming/marking as duplicates/making sure they are assigned to the right package
<Riddell> MidMark: there you go, that can be your first bug to triage
<MidMark> riddell: understood
<superstoned_> sebas you Rock :D
<MidMark> ubuntu-bugs is also for kubuntu only related bugs?
<Riddell> MidMark: #ubuntu-bugs will have people who can tell you where you can help best with bug day, KDE specific issues you might be best off asking here
<MidMark> riddell: when I have installed kubuntu flight 6 3 days ago I have noticed that I have choosen italian language, but packages like: kde-it, openoffice-it, k3b-i18n aren't installed by defualt, and the default language was english, I think this is a bug, don't know if it is kubuntu related, and/or just fixed
<Riddell> MidMark: it should install language-pack-kde-it and langauge-support-it
<MidMark> the system was all in english after the installation
<Riddell> was language-pack-kde-it installed?
<MidMark> riddell: i cannot remember, I think not because to have kde into italian I have installed another package
<MidMark> also I have installed language for openoffice and for k3b, that weren't installed
<Riddell> MidMark: did you have internet at the time?
<MidMark> yes
<Riddell> hmm, it should have downloaded the packages
<MidMark> yes it downloads something, but don't know waht... it say: 1 of xxx, 2 of xxx etc
<verwilst> seems like it was downloading pr0n ;)
<MidMark> :D
<jjesse> Riddell: do you see the converstation going on #ubuntu-devel about teh default editor for ubuntu, can we change the default editor for kubuntu as well to nano please ??
<Riddell> jjesse: I'd love that, I've no idea why it's suddently vim
<jjesse> Riddell: if the default editor for ubuntu changes will it change in kubuntu?
<jjesse> it's at bug #39469
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39469 in vim "Nano is not the default editor, and should be" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39469
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<sebas> Riddell: http://dot.kde.org/1144788552/ What exactly does it have to do with "summer"? 
<jpatrick> :)
<Tm_T> oh my
<MidMark> so I have to report also the language pack bug?
<Riddell> /usr/bin/vim - priority 120   eek
<Flosoft> hey
<Riddell> MidMark: you can report it on debian-installer if you want, but I think it won't be much use without more information (like confirming if language-pack-kde was installed and what was downloaded)
<Flosoft> does anyone experience the problem that K3B doesn't start?
* Tm_T is also bit lost about what's the relationship between Kubuntu and Canonical
<MidMark> Riddell: is there a log of installation? I can see it if exist
<Tm_T> ...I was reading ML
<Riddell> MidMark: /var/log/installer  might have something
<sebas> !off
<Riddell> Flosoft: works for me
<Flosoft> hmm
<Flosoft> it is really weird
<Riddell> Tm_T: canonical is a company, kubuntu is a distro
<apokryphos> Tm_T: same with ubuntu, more or less, but they concentrate on it less, needless to say.
* apokryphos sees it as a sponsor quite a bit
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's not what I meant :)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I think it as sponsor too
<Riddell> sebas: spelling fixed
<jjesse> Riddell: on the wiki i would like to move the KubuntuDocs to KubuntuDocs/Dapper which will set us up for dapper+1 docs
<jjesse> Riddell: thoughts?
<Tm_T> "it should be more clear how the situation is: is Kubuntu a 
<Tm_T> community project, in which Canonical has no (final) say, or is Kubuntu a 
<Tm_T> official Canonical-sponsored project?"
<apokryphos> what novell is to suse, and redhat is to fedora (though there'll be differences)
<Tm_T> whops
<Tm_T> Riddell: I was referring to that
<Flosoft> how can I see all my installed drives?
<Flosoft> as it is now like on a mac ... they only show up in system media if a CD is in them
<Riddell> Tm_T: like ubuntu it is both
<apokryphos> Tm_T: it's not really so much of an external entity, as I view it; Shuttleworth founded/runs/maintains both
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, they're equal from Canonical's point of view, good
<Tm_T> apokryphos: thanks, now I know :)
<apokryphos> I wouldn't say that; Canonical obv. concentrates more on Ubuntu
<Tm_T> haven't really think that before
<Tm_T> apokryphos: ofcourse
<Riddell> apokryphos: s/suse/opensuse/
<apokryphos> opensuse is the project
<Tm_T> apokryphos: because concentrating to Ubuntu is concentrating to Kubuntu too, we share so much
<apokryphos> ...SuSE is the distro that the project produces
<Tm_T> I thought opensuse is different from suse
<Tm_T> like rhel vs. fedora
<Riddell> I don't think canonical would deny that they put more resources into the ubuntu side, but all the developers also help with kubuntu as needed in their area
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes, I haven't seen any unbalance in that
<Riddell> Tm_T: opensuse is the project as apokryphos says, suse is the distro, then you get the suse enterprise/novell linux branding mess
<Tm_T> Riddell: =)
<apokryphos> I saw it as that before, but it's not strictly correct. They're quite precise about their terminology on their FAQ. Opensuse is the project, sponsored by Novell, and it produces SuSE Linux. 
<Tm_T> ah, so suse is "open" one and then there's that enterprise :)
<Flosoft> Riddell: Can it be that my K3B doesn't start because of an old config file?
<MidMark> riddell: I'm seeing syslog file in installer... is it the right file?
<Riddell> Flosoft: possible
<Riddell> MidMark: I'm not sure I'm afraid
<apokryphos> Tm_T: well, Novell Linux desktop is the one that's not entirely open, but they're calling that SuSE Linux enterprise now, so there's some confusion for the ordinary man there :P
<Tm_T> Riddell: maybe to get sponsors they (in ubuntu.de) should point out projects to sponsorship, like adept etc... those are iirc "free from canonical" ;)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: indeed
<Tm_T> apokryphos: especially when you don't pay attetion to that ;)
<Tm_T> like me
<apokryphos> yeah
<Flosoft> Riddell: that was the problem :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: good interview btw, I enjoyed the read :P. 
<apokryphos> though there was one thing....
* Tm_T thinks we need sponsors to ubuntu-fi translation
<apokryphos> Richard Dawkins? Come on now. That guy drives me cra-azy :D
<jjesse> mmmm lunch time 
<apokryphos> partly because of his bad Philosophy, and also partly because in a talk I saw with him he tried to blame Religion/Christianity for the Holocaust, claiming that Hitler was Christian :-O
<MidMark> riddell: yes /var/log/installer/syslog it says: "Couldn't find any ppackages whose name or description matched language-pack-kde-it, same thing for kde-i18n-it and also for language-support-it
<MidMark> they aren't installed
* jpatrick notices a "deep fried mars bar."
<apokryphos> [/offtopic]  :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: interesting, that's pretty bad if he said that
<apokryphos> Riddell: yeah, it was after he was talking about all the "evils" that Religion causes, when someone else raised the [quite valid]  point that all the greatest acts of genocide in the twentieth century (probably one of the bloodiest centuries ever) was all by secularist/communist/socialist powers.
<apokryphos> s/was/were/
<Tm_T> jpatrick: atleast it wasn't "ciao tutti!" ;)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ;(
<jpatrick> ;)*
<MidMark> guys: which is the deamon in dapper that recognize plugging a network cable and immediately retrieve ip with a dhcp client?
<Riddell> knetworkmanager
<MidMark> riddell: knetworkmanager? I cannot find it... is it installed by default?
<Riddell> MidMark: no, it's in universe
<MidMark> so by default if I plug a network cable the network won't work?
<Riddell> you'd have to tell it manually to bring up the interface
<MidMark> riddell: the problem is, if a hot-plug my network cable and go to internet options in kde and try to bring up my network it won't work, it works only if the cable is plugged during boot
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> \sh: yo
<\sh> Riddell: kubuntu.org is down btw...
<Riddell> yeah, thanks for poking sysadmins
<\sh> well, i'm 3/4 dead, but the 1/4 which is left in me, is quite good in doing some host checks ;)
<\sh> ok...back to my hole where I came from...
<Riddell> oh dear
<Tm_T> :)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: evil
<Tm_T> I am ] ;=
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> anyone already tried to use kooka ?
<Tonio_> seems it needs sane to be able to scan....
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> jpatrick: any reason sane isn't in main and not installed as a dep ?
<jpatrick> Not that I know of
<Tonio_> jpatrick: should be nice to have it installed by default don't you think ?
<Tonio_> standard users will not find that info easilly
<Riddell> it's in universe
<Riddell> and probably nobody uses scanning so nobody can test if it works
<jpatrick> Riddell: I've tested it
<Riddell> jpatrick: write a main inclusion report then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did too, and that works nicelly
<jpatrick> very nicely
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for k-d-s, didn't found time to do it yesterday, will do it now
<Tonio_> jpatrick: do you make main inclusion report or do you want me to do it ?
<jpatrick> I'll do it, you do your work
<Tonio_> jpatrick: nice ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: fui, wengophone went to universe today ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we now ave a qt softphone solution for dapper ;)
<jpatrick> yeah and kmediafactory
<robotgeek> Tonio_: nice, even for ppc ?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: need to check launchpad, wait a minute
<jpatrick> even if it ftbfs at the moment
* robotgeek tried about 4 months ago, it was ftbfs with a lot of foo
<Tonio_> robotgeek: we need to wait, it isn't in universe yet, but has been accepted
<Tonio_> maybe tomorrow
<robotgeek> Tonio_: heh, i waited for 4 months, a few more days won't hurt :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: hehe
<jpatrick> Right... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportSane
<Riddell> "Standard debhelper/cdbs/dbs packaging"  which is it?
<Riddell> where's the upstream bug tracker?
<jpatrick> opps
<Riddell> link to debian bugs
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I would be a bit more explicit on the importance of that, saying that the default kubuntu scanning program requires it to be able to simply work ;)
<Tm_T> sredna: whoo
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder...
<sredna> Tm_T: ?
<sredna> ?
<Tm_T> sredna: can't remember you from any KDE project, where you have your little fingers?
<sredna> Tm_T: Kate, mainly
<Tm_T> ah!
<Tm_T> now I remember
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the antialiased fonts, any news on that point ? cause I have a way to correct this with k-d-s eventually
<Tm_T> sredna: needless to say that Kate is one of killer apps in my desktop ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is possible to recreate .fonts folder on profile creation, the same way we do it for gtk-qt
* Tm_T goes to read some freenode faq and stuff ->
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I don't think that's a good way to do for this
<Lure> jpatrick: I have checked the boot issue of powersave - I cannot see how it could cause problems reported by Hobbsee
<Lure> jpatrick: therefore if you can upload to universe it would be great ;-)
<Tm_T> sredna: anyway, glad to see you here ;)
<sredna> Tm_T: I'm trying to learn to crate sane debian/ubuntu packages
<sredna> Tm_T: I'm actually going to upload something to REVO 
<Tm_T> REVU ;)
<Tm_T> sredna: and good, so am I, learning packages
<sredna> REVU
<sredna> Sorry
<Tm_T> no harm done
<Tm_T> or, well, maybe I should be very insulted
<sredna> Na, I just try to get it into my fingers correctly spelled...
<Lure> jpatrick: can you get the source now from kubuntu.no-ip.org (I tried and it work for me)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tonio_> guys do you have the "find files" option in "tools" menu of konq ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: they're magically fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: gosh.......
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just checked it on a live CD today
<Tonio_> no changelog entry.......
<Riddell> fixed as mysteriously as it was broken
<jpatrick> Lure: no, third-party apt repos don't work for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: good news ;) and about the find files option ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't have it no
<Tonio_> cause I actually have it activated here........ don't you ?
<Tonio_> other people ?
<Riddell> let me check on live CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> I will test on a virgin profile
<Riddell> Tonio_: ah ok, it is there on live CD (virgin profile as you say)
<Riddell> sorry for sending you off on that
<Tonio_> blanked profile ? dunno is "virgin" is correct in english ;)
<Tonio_> we in france say "un profil vierge", so maybe....
<Riddell> yes, works fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb
<Riddell> although slight sexual connotations
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the problem.... no sexual connotation in french ;)
<Riddell> well, kubuntu is pretty sexy, so it all works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need to had more kubuntu girls on the website for dapper release
<Tonio_> Riddell: my girlfriend is in love with kubuntu, she doesn't want to ear about windows anymore, thanks for that :)
<Tonio_> hey raphinou :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: we had a girl last time, we should have a boy this tie
<Riddell> time
* Tonio_ doesn't understand anything in marketing ^^
<Tonio_> raphink: wengophone accepted :)
<raphink> Tonio_: great :)
<Tonio_> raphink: that wasn't complicated with the quality of the debian package, very nice ;)
<raphink> indeed
<Tonio_> raphink: using yakuake ? I have a very nasty little bug with it
<raphink> nope
<raphink> I use konsole only
<Tonio_> will try to upgrade the package, and maybe ask for uvfe
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Tonio_: what apps do we have to edit movies ?
<raphink> kfilm seems interesting but it won't build in dapper
<Tonio_> raphink: I don't think there are great kde softwares on that point at the moment
<Tonio_> kino is the best I know, but that's gtk
<raphink> Tonio_: well kfilm and kdenlive seem interesting, but we don't any 
<Tonio_> raphink: the problem with those tools is that most components they depend are in multiverse.......
<raphink> yes
* robotgeek wonders what the heart icon in the revu page means
<jpatrick> robotgeek: ready for upload
<sredna> jpatrick: What is it today?
<jpatrick> pardon?
<sredna> Which package? (if any)
<jpatrick> I was talking about the heart icon
<jpatrick> Riddell: Lure's packages are uploaded
<Riddell> jpatrick: which was that?
<jpatrick> (k)powersave
<robotgeek> Tonio_: not able to get source.changes file, permission denied
<Tonio_> robotgeek: on what ? wengo ?
<robotgeek> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2271 
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i don't need that to build, do i?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nope
<Tonio_> .diff.gz, dsc and orig are enought
<robotgeek> Tonio_: ty, build sequence commenced 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: let me know :)
<robotgeek> your ppc test base 
<Riddell> ah, kpowersave in
<Lure> Riddell:?
* Lure has problems with konversation hanging every 5 minutes
<Riddell> just saw it on dapper-changes
<Lure> true - jpatrick thanks!
<jpatrick> Lure: my job :)
<jpatrick> you seem to have a memory leak somewhere
<robotgeek> hmm, Tonio left. 
<jdong> Riddell: for kaffeine, all I need is for the version constraint to be taken off libxine-dev in debian/control. It builds fine after that.
<Riddell> jdong: ok, I'll do that now
<jdong> thanks very much
<Riddell> cool, that was gael duval :)
<sebas> Who's that?
<crimsun> founder of Mandrake
<sebas> Ah, google reveals.
<sebas> thx anyway, crimsun 
<Tonio_> re
<marseillai> Riddell: do you have contacts with him ?
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<marseillai> lu Tonio_ 
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: any news concerning vpn components for network-manager ?
<Tonio_> should be nice to have them at least in universe
<Lure> not really 
<Tonio_> Lure: are there plans to get them in ?
<Lure> I just heard that they might require some uncompatible changes in n-m
<Lure> (resolv.conf related)
<Tonio_> Lure: not sure since it works with knetworkmanager......
<Lure> Tonio_: you would need to check with Keybuk, but I doubt it will happen w/o community effort
<Tonio_> Lure: I will ping him
<Lure> Tonio_: you tested only one, I think there are three of them
<Tonio_> Lure: no reason it doesn't work with nm-applet if knetworkmanager works
<Tonio_> ho Lure, since you're there :)
<Tonio_> Lure: there is a little graphical bug in knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> did you notice it ?
<Lure> it may be that one of these three has problem with n-m
<Lure> yes, two separators?
<Tonio_> yes
<Lure> this is due to VPN missing - I have already checked the code... ;-)
<Tonio_> in fact the "vpn" is displayed between the two separators
<Tonio_> but if you don't have vpn modules, that causes a little bug
<Tonio_> Lure: do you think it is possible to patch to have only one separator and the second diosplayed only if vpn components are there ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume that might not be so hard for you
<Lure> I can look into this later today - currently preparing update for powersave (which was just accepted)
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: congrats ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: don't forget to subscribe as an ubuntu-member ;)
<Lure> this will be the fastest update after upload ;-)
<Lure> I have actually put myself to next CoC meeting, but am not sure if I will be able to make it
<Tonio_> Lure: argh...
<Tonio_> Lure: <hen you do it, don't forget to let me know, to come and support you ;)
<Lure> will do... ;-)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: slight problem
<robotgeek> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/658270 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: looking
<Lure> hi allee
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nasty.........
<Tonio_> let me test
<Tonio_> allee: wengophone in universe ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I know you will like that
<allee> hi Lure, Tonio_ 
<Lure> allee: powersave/kpowersave in universe ;-)
<allee> wngophone what's that
<allee> yeah, I've seen the UVF being accepted
<allee> It's really a pity I'm too busy to help before release
<Tonio_> allee: softphone with videoconference
<allee> but at least I'll be able provide some server/cluster releated debs in the near future
<allee> Tonio_: whao,  sounds really interesting.
<jdong>  kdisplay really hates weird xorg.conf files
<jdong> like overly tweaked TwinView configs
<Tonio_> allee: and multoplateform ;) exists on mac and windows too
<allee> Tonio_: who cares? ;)
<jdong> I don't blame it much.... but when that happens, the Power tab of Display dies along with the configurator
<Tonio_> it is in fact like skype, but better and free
<Tonio_> allee: I do care, since it isn't possible to get everyone on kubuntu for the moment :)
<jdong> so can we put DPMS settings with the rest of the power settings, because it's not really related to xorg.conf
<jdong> even with screensaver opts....
<allee> Tonio_: I care about kubuntu, but windows I don't.  And Mac I hope I will not have to care about it ;)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I'm rebuilding and testing to reproduce on i386
* allee updates ...
<robotgeek> Tonio_: okay, thanks
<Tonio_> allee: I mean that this software is the first compatible solution between different os
<Tonio_> which is a great progress
<Tonio_> I don't mind windows too
<Tonio_> but the possibility to videoconf with windows users is important (to me)
<allee> So wengphone is qt?
<Tonio_> allee: yup
<Tonio_> the only big problem is translations
<Tonio_> it uses it's own system and doesn't use i18n......... weird
<Lure> Tonio_: can you check powersave_0.12.11-1ubuntu2 on kubuntu.no-ip.org and if it is OK upload
<Lure> it only fixes one script, where /boot/grub/default was removed by accident
<allee> Lure: what's in /b/g/default?
<allee> Tonio_: you mean it use tr() instead of i18n()?  then that's normal for an qt app :)
<Lure> if you have "default saved", grub will by default offer last kernel you used
<Lure> this is controled by savedefault flag and grub writes it to that /b/g/default file
<allee> Lure: ah, thx
<Lure> if it does not exists, if fails with error 15: file not found
<Lure> (Hobbsee got it today)
<Tonio_> allee: nope, it uses it's own system, means that lang isn't autodetect
<Tonio_> you have to select language in the options, like a windows app
<Lure> Tonio_: will look into double-separator bug in knm
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks :)
<Tonio_> Lure: let me know, I'll update the package then
<Tonio_> robotgeek: confirmed problem in wengophone package........... what happens............
<robotgeek> Tonio_: well, it does work and stuff, but overwrites the nice configs :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I simply changed the path for desktop file.......; don't understand the reason of that bug
<robotgeek> Tonio_: fixable?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: certainly ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: remind me - what is the command to create a patch on temporary source tree 
<Tonio_> cdbs-edit-patch
<Lure> thx
<Tonio_> robotgeek: should be fixed
* robotgeek looks for source
<robotgeek> Tonio_: cool, i'll try it a bit later
<kwwii> Riddell: if you want to test the window deco with the new buttons, get it from http://bootsplash.org/crystal-1.0.0-ken.tar.bz2
<kwwii> or anyone else for that matter
<Tm_T> kwwii: testing ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you remove the systemapplet patch ?
<Riddell> kwwii: cool
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Riddell> using X-KDE-Protocols should be better no?
<Tonio_> Riddell: except that kaffeine still doesn't work for me ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you have latest kaffeine?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I assume yes, I'm up to date
<Tonio_> that might be the reason :) /home/tonio/.local/share/applications/kde-kaffeine.desktop
<Tonio_> removing this
<Tonio_> Riddell: then we should make the konqsidebar system back ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: works for you now?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, but my profile is a bit crappy ;) let me clean it first :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: working, thanks ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to fix kdebase package then ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: will send you a debdiff
<Lure_> Tonio_: anything wrong with ftp on kubuntu.no-ip.org?
<Tonio_> Lure_: shouldn't
<Tonio_> Lure_: do you experience issues ?
<Lure_> looks like konq has issues (kio)
<Lure_> strange...
<Lure_> (I lost connection in between testing new knm)
<Lure_> will ftp from command line
<Riddell> kwwii: beautiful
<kwwii> Riddell: let me send you the ksrc file (color scheme) and the latest bg as well
<Riddell> you have been busy :)
<kwwii> Riddell: well, when matt said "deadline is tuesday" I took that very seriously
<Riddell> interestingly bug 39502 just got reported
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39502 in kdebase kcontrol "Missing Color Scheme" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39502
<kwwii> haha!
<kwwii> my first bug fix!
<Tonio_> kwwii: what are the ones you did ? vista ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, vista
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes, mine replace the old ones in vista (so they are no longer vista-like at all)
<Riddell> we'll rename them
<kwwii> yeah
<Tonio_> kwwii: BEAUTIFULL ;)
<Riddell> I had problems compiling it though, .ui files didn't have all the includes
<Tonio_> kwwii: and you added a bit of green ;)
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I was waiting for green in kubuntu for month :)
<kwwii> I am always thinking of you guys
<Tonio_> kwwii: thanks for this :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: glad you like it!
<Lure_> Tonio_: knm package with separator fix is in your repo
<Lure_> Tonio_: there is also fixed powersave ubuntu2
<Lure_> Tonio_: can you check both and upload?
<Tonio_> Lure_: sure :)
<Tonio_> Lure_: you should send the patch for double separator to suse no ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: yes I will send it to Timo, just need to do one w/o DialUp removal (our depends on noDialup one)(
<Tonio_> yep
<Riddell> kwwii: did you change anything in the code?
<Tonio_> Lure_: did you test powersave ? no laptop here to test if it works
<Lure_> yes - sure
<kwwii> Riddell: in client/crystalclient.cc I changed the sizes of the icons and the placemnt method
<Riddell> thanks
<Tonio_> robotgeek: wengophone corrected and uploaded, tested and the problem is resolved
<Tonio_> Lure_: working your your packages now :)
<Lure_> kpowersave failed to build - https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/185560
<Lure_> not sure if I understand this POT error...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-19
<Tonio_> Lure_: is that the version on my repo ?
<Lure_> pkgstriptranslations: The following PO/POT files are empty. This is known to
<Lure_> cause trouble in the translation importer and generally indicates a package
<Lure_> bug:
<Lure_> ./po/kpowersave.pot
<Lure_> dh_builddeb: command returned error code 256
<Lure_> and why they build in my pbuilder???
<Tonio_> Lure_: very strange........
<Lure_> Tonio_: yes - this is what jpatrick uploaded earlier today
<Tonio_> Lure_: I will try to build it here too
<Lure_> strangely, po/kpowersave.pot is not empty - will download source from universe....
<Riddell> Lure_: pbuilder doesn't include the rosetta version of pkgstriptranslations
<Lure_> Riddell: ok, that at least explains why it builds here...
<Tonio_> Lure_: is the pot file empty in sources ?
<Lure_> no
<Tonio_> Lure_: hum...........
<Lure_> btw, freeflying asked for Rosetta support as he is not staisfied with chinese translations
<Lure_> po/kpowersave.pot is not empty file, but all msgstr are ""
<Lure_> maybe that is the problem?!
<superstoned_> kwwii: your crystal works for me!
<superstoned_> looks nice
<Tonio_> Lure_: that can be yes.....
<kwwii> superstoned_: cool!
<Lure_> kwwii: where is new crystal?
<Tonio_> Lure_: if all messages are empty, probably rbetter removing the rosetta patch no ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: there is no rosetta patch in there - should there be one 
* Lure_ known nothing about rosetta
<Tonio_> Lure_: knetworkmanager uploaded
<allee> Lure_: no. That's normal that msgstr is empty. Important is that msgid contains strings
<Tonio_> Lure_: hum....... a kdepot patch is required for pot file to be extracted to rosetta
<Lure_> allee: msgid is ok (english)
<Tonio_> Lure_: will look at the sources
<Tonio_> allee: is that normal ? okay...
<Lure_> Tonio_: just get them with apt-get from universe
<allee> Lure_: to translate you do  cp <app>.pot <lang>.po and start to fill msgstr with your translation
<Lure_> allee: ok, now I get it - and what does rosetta do to .po files?
<Tonio_> Lure_: indeed, no kdepot patch there........
<allee> Lure_: rosetta will merge new msdids into existing translations (removing no longer existing msgid too I assume)
<Lure_> Tonio_: now I see it in knm package - patch for rosetta export (perl stuff)
* Lure_ has not coded in perl for at least 3 years ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure_: we may try to add the kdepotpatch and reupload to see if that changes something.....
<Tonio_> Lure_: anyway, it is always nice to add the patch so........
<Lure_> Tonio_: if you know what to try, please do so ;)
<allee> afaiu kdepotpatch just removed msgid from <app>.pot that are found in kdelibs.  So they duplicate string have only to translated once.
<allee> s/they/the/
<allee> highway is waiting.  til tomorrow. Bye
<Tonio_> Lure_: uploaded, but I doubt that will change something
<Lure_> Tonio_: at least you tried ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure_: hehe
<Tonio_> Lure_: all packages are uploaded now ;)
<Lure_> ok, thanks
<Lure_> powersave one is important, as it can make system to not boot ;-)
<Lure_> (for some users)
<sebas> How so Lure_ ?
<Lure_> sebas: I tried to explain it here - http://forge.novell.com/pipermail/powersave-devel/2006-April/000469.html
<Lure_> ubuntu does not have grubonce binary and therefore not all code gets executed
<Lure_> but the removal code gets executed anyhow
<sebas> Lure_: Ah, hm.
<robotgeek> Tonio_: great!
<Lure_> good night everybody
<kwwii> night all
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw with raphink to reupload kdebase with system reactivated in konqsidebar
<Riddell> thanks
<raphink> it's uploaded already
<Riddell> ZuZubuntu-fr!
<hendry> kdebase takes forever to build
<hendry> i'm pissed about all the kubuntu patches there. oh well.
<freeflying> hendry: ping
<hendry> freeflying: hallo
<freeflying> hendry: have your skim worked ?
<hendry> freeflying: atie says there has been some sort of fix with scim-hangul
<hendry> so I am going to try a new build tonight/tomorrow
<freeflying> hendry: I have added
<hendry> freeflying: you have added it? 
<hendry> ok, i think i see the change
<freeflying> hendry: ya
<hendry> freeflying: where are you btw?
<hendry> taiwan?
<freeflying> hendry: China PRC
<hendry> freeflying: Beijing?
<freeflying> hendry: HeFei, AnHui
<hendry> freeflying: no idea where that is
<hendry> well, i'll be visiting Beijing on the 24th for a week
<freeflying> hendry: welcome you , maybe you know the HuangShang Mountain 
* hendry checks wikipedia
<hendry> no idea. I know very little about China. That's why I am keen to visit!
<hendry> http://surink.com/c:a # ooh, they look great
<Lure> freeflying: you are better in translation packaging issues - can you check this failed build https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/185614
<Lure> I do not understand what is wrong (we tried something with Tonio, but failed)
<Lure> it works in pbuilder, but on build farm it gets wrong due to Rosetta stuff
<freeflying> Lure: heh , ther some errors in translation
<Lure> freeflying: can you check - error is confusing as it claims that .pot is empty, but it is not...
<freeflying> Lure: okey
<verwilst_> hellow
<freeflying> verwilst_: hey
<MidMark> Riddell: only one thing, why kubuntu devels has decided to not implement a theme also for a graphic login with the list of the users?
<Riddell> MidMark: kdm doesn't support it
<MidMark> Riddell: ah it supports only the default kde version?
<Riddell> it doesn't support a list of users
<MidMark> but when you put theme=false in kdmrc you have a list of users, but it isn't themable, this is the problem?
<Riddell> ok, it supports it if you don't have a pretty theme, but with a theme it isn't supported
<Riddell> toma_: what's EBN?
<MidMark> Riddell: ok thanx
<marseillai_> does someone know where is in kubuntu the "temperature" file? my /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ directory is empty.
<seaLne> list of users is a security risk and dosen't work very well if you have > 1000 users
<raphink> seaLne: you doon't often hvae a graphic login when you have 1000+ users
<seaLne> lab machines
<raphink> most OSes use a list of users for login by default and I don't think anybody complains
<seaLne> or staff desktops
<seaLne> yeah had to turn it off in winxp
<raphink> hyehe
<marseillai_> at least name completion for the user list would be great
<seaLne> user list is fine for home use but is bad/unusable for "corporate"
<raphink> seaLne: most k/x/ubuntu users are home ones so far
<seaLne> surely that isn't the long term plan :)
<seaLne> i have a small lab that uses kubuntu
<raphink> yes I know
<raphink> I mean I know it's not the long term plan
<freeflying> Riddell: shall we really need add so much "linux basics " in desktopguide ?
<seaLne> are the linux basics KDE/kubuntu specific?
<freeflying> seaLne: no
<seaLne> sounds like there should be a *ubuntu basics guide aswell then? (yeah more work, no I don't have the time to do it so I'll shut up :)
<freeflying> seaLne:  :)
<Riddell> freeflying: so today the skim icon in the system tray has turned into a keyboard and I can select Japanese->Anthy when I click on it
<Riddell> but I still can't get it to do very much else
<freeflying> Riddell: you mean you can not input an japanese ?
<Riddell> yes, I can't input japanese
<Riddell> control-space still doesn't do anything
<MidMark> I know that user list is bad for a lot of users, but it is nice and faster for home users
<seaLne> has anyone else lost crossfading in recent amarok?
<freeflying> if you choose anthy from the skim , then you needn't do Ctrl+spac 
<freeflying> Riddell: you can just input , or you needn's choose it from system tray , or just use Ctrl+space
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't work
<freeflying> Riddell: then I don't know  :) 
<jpatrick> hi superstoned
<superstoned> hi!
<seaLne> what is supposed to happen with skim?  when i click on the tray icon i get a small grey rectangle that dosen't seem to do anything
<freeflying> seaLne: have you installed any scim module such as scim-pinyin scim-anthy 
<seaLne> no, installing now, they wern't recommended by skim
<seaLne> hmm still the same
<freeflying> seaLne: which locale r u using now ?
<seaLne> en_GB i think
<freeflying> seaLne: install libapt-pkg-perl and do " im-switch -z en_GB -s scim-xxx" scim-xx is what you've installed
<Riddell> seaLne: good luck
<freeflying> seaLne: restart X , you can use skim by "Ctrl+Spac"
<freeflying> Riddell: heh
<seaLne> hmm restart X, maybe not atm :)
<freeflying> seaLne: right click on any text input box, can you see "select input method " now ?
<superstoned> btw riddell what's new in the new KDE packages (ubuntu7)?!?
<superstoned> (adept should support changelogs...)
<superstoned> (mornfall?)
* superstoned is heading for bugs.kde.org
<seaLne> simple composing input method and XIM
<freeflying> seaLne: no " scim"
<freeflying> seaLne: have you installed scim-qtimm ?
<seaLne> installed now, i guess i need to restart, i'm supposed to be finishing stripping paint from a door today, so i'll play more later thanks
<Riddell> aaad
<Riddell> d
<freeflying> Riddell:  you got it ?
<Riddell> interesting, it started working :)
* seaLne thinks he dosen't have utf8 here :)
<Riddell> no idea how, I think it just takes lots of reboots of X
<freeflying> Riddell: we have diveintopython's zh_CN version , so how can I add it 
<jr> sdqqfps
<Riddell> freeflying: what format is it in?
<freeflying> Riddell: docbook and xml
<freeflying> Riddell: but the package's is html
<Riddell> the source package may be docbook
<freeflying> Riddell: no , it's html format
<freeflying> Riddell: or can I make a new package named diveintopython-zh
<Riddell> a new package may be the best way, doesn't seem very elegant though
<Riddell> I'd try to keep the same source package
<freeflying> Riddell: but we are in deep freeze now , can new package be accept?
<Riddell> good point, need to wait until after beta
<jpatrick> boo
<jpatrick> better now :)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: boo yourself!
<jpatrick> hi kmon
<kmon> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> kmon: kbfx fixed
<kmon> I've already noticed, thanks :)
<kmon> could you help me verify 2 bugs I have in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> yep
<kmon> the first one is this: With the recent fix for the system:/home kio I can't use the right click action in konqueror to compress a file
<kmon> for example
<kmon> open up konqueror via system:/home/any_folder
<kmon> and try to compress a file using ark via the right click action
<kmon> It shows a progress window that never ends
<jpatrick> compressing....
<jpatrick> confirmed..
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<kmon> jpatrick: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30688/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30688 in kdebase kdebase-kio-plugins "kioslave system:/ doesn't work properly." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kmon> could you confirm the bug?
<kmon> and the other bug. To confirm this you need a divx file in a cd/dvd
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<kmon> If I insert a dvd/cd with some big media files and click on them to launch kaffeine, konqueror makes a local copy of the file in a temp folder and then launches kaffeine. This happens when konqueror uses the system:/ kio slave. If I navigate to the folder without the system:/ kio then kaffeine is launched without making a copy of the file
<kmon> I don't know if I made myself clear :)
<kmon> It's annoying since everytime I insert a dvd with divx films and I click on them to play it begins a temp copy of a 600MB file
<kmon> when there's no real need for that...
<jpatrick> dvd://
<kmon> mmmm
<kmon> it's not happening here anymore
<kmon> with system:/ koi
<kmon> kio
<kmon> maybe it's with dvd://
<kmon> or maybe it's fixed and I didn't noticed :)
<Riddell> danimo: hi
<kmon> jpatrick: forget that one, I can't reproduce it anymore :)
<kmon> but the system:/ kio is not working nicely
<kmon> what's more
<kmon> I can't create a link to a app in a folder in konqueror using a relative path with system:/ kio
<kmon> it gives an error message
<kmon> it says: I don't have privileges to write to /home/documentos/Enlace a aplicacion.desktop
<danimo> Riddell: you removed the smime gpgme packages?
<danimo> Riddell: doesn't even debian have packages for them nowadays?
<Riddell> danimo: on dapper?
<danimo> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> tried installing kleopatra?
<danimo> Riddell: no, I was just reading your blog
<danimo> Riddell: and your postings about kubuntu.de
<danimo> Riddell: you said something about unreleased packages
<kmon> Riddell: The new fixes to system:/ kio slave doesn't work nicely, see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30688/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30688 in kdebase kdebase-kio-plugins "kioslave system:/ doesn't work properly." [Normal,Confirmed]  
<danimo> Riddell: the truth is that werner considers those packages stable
<danimo> Riddell: what leads your to the assumption that they are unreleased?
<danimo> Riddell: the versioning scheme?
<Riddell> yeah, it uses gpg 2 doesn't it?
<danimo> Riddell: yes. I tried to urge werner about almost a year ago to release the packages as 2.0
<danimo> but for some reason he can't be bothered
<danimo> Riddell: I'm not sure if that should be a reason for us not to package it, since in fact it _is_ a huge selling point for KMail
<danimo> Riddell: not only in germany
<danimo> Riddell: btw: did you repackage kwin? the crash is still present
<danimo> I wonder why nobody else notices it
<Riddell> no I havn't, can you point me towards the fix again?
<danimo> Riddell: i'm on it
<danimo> Riddell: generally, it seems a good idea to diff branch vs tag, since dirk committed quite some coverity fixes
<Riddell> for kwin?
<danimo> Riddell: yes
<danimo> Riddell: lubos fixed a couple of focuschain bugs 
<Riddell> ok, I'll try and do that today
<danimo> gine
<danimo> fine
<kmon> Riddell: did you see the bug I've mentioned before about system:/ ?
<Riddell> kmon: just read it in my e-mail, is this from an update from today or yesterday?
<kmon> I've updated my system today
<Riddell> so probably caused by removin tonio's patch.  but this should be the default KDE behaviour now
<Riddell> and I can't imagine default KDE behaviour is to be so broken
* danimo wonders if anyone else has problems with networkmanager not ajusting the ESSID properly on connect since the last update
* kmon leaves to eat...
<Lure> Riddell: any idea why kpowersave does not build on build farm: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/185614
<Lure> I have asked on -motu and here, but still no idea how to fix it...
<jjesse> morning :)
<Lure> I would like to fix this before I go to vacation weekend ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: is the .pot file(s) there?
<Lure> yes and it looks sane to me...
<Lure> but I am no translation expert....
<Lure> build claims it is empty, but it is not...
<Lure> Tonio has also added standard export patch for Rosetta, but it does not help either
<MidMark> but kernel and other packages in dapper now have debugging data? Because seems to me so slow compared to breezy
<raphink> c'est dommage que kword 1.5 ne permette toujours pas de faire du .doc :(
<raphink> oops
<Riddell> dommage?
<superstoned> stupid composite, just crashed my X.
<Hobbsee> superstoned: you didnt really want X anyway, did you?   :P  Mind you, it's *far* more fun when you're computer refuses to boot, as opposed to having no X...
<Riddell> now now, we prefer to call them "stability restricted programmes" not something politically incorrect like "stupid"
<superstoned> lol
<superstoned> haha
<superstoned> ok, you guys are right. i shouldn't even try it if i want a stable system :D
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<superstoned> lol
<superstoned> anyway, i just read we're gonna have some kwin fixes in our kwin package?
<superstoned> (from danimo)
<Hobbsee> tha'ts like not allowing us to call ourselves short - instead, "vertically challenged"!  if i'm short for what i'm trying to do, i'll darned well call myself short!
<superstoned> :D
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to make a new backup, after yesterday's fun, with no backup.
<Hobbsee> well, a really old one
<superstoned> poor hobbsee...
* superstoned taps hobbsee on the back
<Hobbsee> fortunately, i didnt have to reinstall :P
* Hobbsee got lucky with a recovery console, which got me back onto IRC, which then got people to tell me what to do to fix the non-booting system...
<danimo> superstoned: what change are you looking for in particular?
<superstoned> ehm, the focus-fixes?
<superstoned> from lubos
<superstoned> i've been irritated by kwin for some time - now it works, now it doesn't. click a link in kmail, open in konqi - it opens up on top, tough i'
<superstoned> (sorry)
<superstoned> ve been using kmail between the click and the loading.
<superstoned> and another time, it works fine (eg konqi opens up behind kmail)
* raphink is off for easter weekend :)
<raphink> I'll be back on monday evening
<raphink> :)
<superstoned> kwwii: already packaged and added your crystal patches? imho you can send them to the crystal creator, so he can integrate them. they look great (use em now)!
<superstoned> tough i'd love to see a glass look on the titlebar, like suse's windec has, for crystal (or another style). with your buttons :D
<Hobbsee> enjoy raphink 
<raphink> thanks
<superstoned> yeah, enjoy raphink
<superstoned> don't eat to many eggs
<jpatrick> bye raphink
<superstoned> :D
<raphink> bye all :)
<raphink> superstoned: hehe
<Hobbsee> ooh yeah...there must be some of them around here too!
* Hobbsee has been out all day :P
<Lure> Hobbsee: grub issue is resolved in new powersave
<Hobbsee> Lure: oh good!
<Lure> Hobbsee: you need to run sudo grub-set-default 0      
<Hobbsee> Lure: that's in tonio's repo now?
<Lure> this will fix the missing file
<Lure> in universe - 0.12.11-1ubuntu2     
<Hobbsee> so what's the sudo grub-set default 0 do?
<freeflying> Lure: how about kpowersave now ?
<Lure> create missing /boot/grub/default
<Lure> freeflying: no progress - walking in the dark :-(
<freeflying> Lure: :)
* Hobbsee waits for the new version to hit the mirrors...
* Lure will go away soon - out of batteries
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> find some more :P
<Hobbsee> hmmm...even the GB mirrors dont have the new powersaved..
<freeflying> Hobbsee: use ubntu.com  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i may end up doing that...
<Hobbsee> Lure: okay, now i'll go test...
* Hobbsee knows the fix this time...
<Hobbsee> well, it sorta works :D
<kwwii> superstoned: no packages yet, I want to wait until I have a finalized version ready, but then I will send them to him to ask to make another case for these buttons with a new name
<superstoned> great... kwwii
<marseillai> does the msn-deconection was for the entire world or only france?
<jpatrick> marseillai: I'm having problems here
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> msn came back
<marseillai> but during the deconection i was allways able to chat ....
<marseillai> so strange
<jpatrick> marseillai: same :(
<marseillai> jpatrick: now it's fine ....
<Hobbsee> marseillai: trouble with msn here too...
<marseillai> repair now!
<marseillai> since five minutes
<Hobbsee> yep, i'ts back
<freeflying-ibook> I could use msn all day 
<Riddell> Lure: that's quite a broken messages target kpowersave ahs
<Riddell> has
<Lure> Riddell: indeed
<Lure> Riddell: do not know what can be wrong there and Tonio was also out of ideas yesterday
<Riddell> leave it to me, I'm fixing
<Lure> Riddell: thanks - will look into what you did as I want to learn... ;-)
<Riddell> ZuZubuntu-fr: gonnae turn off your away script
<Riddell> hello beefsprocket 
<beefsprocket> hi Riddell 
<beefsprocket> Riddell: the certificate for wiki.kubuntu.org is ok isn't it? just the ubuntu cert copied over?
<Riddell> beefsprocket: it's self signed
<beefsprocket> ok
<kmon> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi kmon
<Riddell> Lure: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_02_messages_target.diff
<Riddell> still complains about getting *ui and *rc files wrong mind, but it's mostly all there
<jpatrick> want me to upload that?
<Riddell> I already have
<Riddell> Lure: you should send that upstream, maybe they have a good reason for the target they use but I don't see it
<danimo> did somebody ever try to install dapper in OEM installation mode?
<marseillai> kubuntu has no need for gstreamer???? :| i see that i don't have gstreamer 0.10 and that i can without any problem remove gstreamer 0.8 ......
<kmon> marseillai: kubuntu uses xine
<Tm_T> marseillai: there's xine
<Tm_T> and yeah, there's not enough programs using gst 0.10
<marseillai> gstreamer is not "cool" ?
<Tm_T> amarok uses, well, but it's not maintained
<kmon> marseillai: gstreamer is too new
<marseillai> oki
<Tm_T> all others use _pd_ gst 0.8
<Tm_T> old even
<marseillai> xine works well but with breezy i used gstreamer so i didn't understand that my upgrade don't install 0.10
<marseillai> now i understand
<marseillai> thanks
* marseillai going to try wengoophone
<Tm_T> wengophone was when I last time used it, err, quite unorganised (sources I mean)
<Tm_T> it was pure mess
<marseillai> yes but it's free, qt, OS independant, with IM, voip, visioip ....
<marseillai> so want to try it in replacement of msn+skype
<Tm_T> heh
* Tm_T loves jabber
<Tm_T> doesn't yeat have video jep, but will soon
<Tm_T> s/yeat/yet/
<Riddell> danimo: OEM mode doesn't work for kubuntu, I need to ask to get that removed
<Riddell> although everyone is on holiday just now
<Tm_T> ofcourse ;)
<danimo> Riddell: do you know what it is supposed to be doing? just add a "oem" user instead of a normal account?
<marseillai> danimo: it's supposed to let you do the installation without asking you a username and password! the first launch will ask it to the user .... so it's so good for sailers ..; they can install ubuntu and let the person finish his installation.
<Riddell> danimo: adds an oem user, then there's a pygtk program that the oem runs to personalise various things and delete the oem user
<Riddell> then oem sells to customer
<Riddell> then customer gets a friendly computer personalised by oem and I think there's a first run wizard to add a new user etc
<danimo> Riddell: would be nice to have for kubuntu, too. but I think the pygtk makes little sense
<Tm_T> hmm, njaard is in vacation...
<Riddell> danimo: I'd like to port it to pykde for dapper+1
<danimo> Riddell: usually oem distributors don't want to configure every single laptop on their own
<danimo> but th OEM mode seems important enough to care about it
<Tm_T> it is
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/OEMInstaller
<Riddell> "Create system image and mass-duplicate onto N hard disks."  is the idea
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> and on first boot there's "set up user" things
<Tm_T> very important
<Tm_T> I doubt there will be any kubuntu inside -pc selling without it
<Tm_T> big scale I mean ;)
* Tm_T should spread kubuntu discs to local PC stores when dapper is released
<jpatrick> Tm_T: see bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Baltix "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I know
<jpatrick> ;)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: and that's what I'm trying to fix, son ;)
<danimo> Riddell: do you know if canonical or anyone else is planning to provide end customer support for OEM installations?
<jpatrick> damn cvs
<danimo> (either that or 2nd level support for the OEM providers)
<Riddell> danimo: I expect they do
<Riddell> oh, like the people OEMs sell to?  probably not
<Riddell> they'll support the OEMs though
<danimo> Riddell: yes, that makes a lot more sense
<danimo> Riddell: since OEMs usually do have call center intrastructures in place
<Riddell> and see the marketplace webpage for people who do more local support
<Riddell> danimo: who's the guy you were talking about earier who hadn't released gpg2?
<danimo> Riddell: werner koch
<danimo> Riddell: the maintainer
<danimo> Riddell: afaik there is still no gpg2, right?
<danimo> Riddell: at least for the gpgsm part
<Riddell> danimo: yeah, it's version 1.9.19-2
<danimo> Riddell: but again: It's been stable for more than a year now, just ship it
<Riddell> danimo: got an e-mail for him?
<Riddell> it needs main inclusion review and main inclusion reviewer will go "erk, unreleased software"
<danimo> Riddell: what do you mean?
<Riddell> danimo: in ubuntu software is in main or universe, to get into main it has to go through a quality review
<Riddell> and kdepim is in main so gpgsm would also need to be in main if it were to be used
<kwwii> Riddell: so which version of the Usplash do I have to make (ie scale per hand)? 
<Riddell> kwwii: the kubuntu one?
<Riddell> I don't follow
<danimo> Riddell: or you could pull kleopatra out into universe
<Riddell> danimo: the source package still needs gpgsm to build, kdepim is in main
<kwwii> Riddell:  I mean, there are different pics which have different sizes (gfxboot, usplash, grub, syslinux)...do I need to make all the files or is there some conversion in the make that does it?
<Riddell> kwwii: you need to make them all
<Riddell> what's gfxboot?
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, I'll do that
<Riddell> grub and syslinux use an unscaled 639x320 image
<kwwii> exactly
<kwwii> gfxboot is syslinux actually :-9
<kwwii> and lilo
<Riddell> usplash uses a 600x400 image which on PCs gets scaled to 600x480 ratio
<Riddell> but on powerpc doesn't
<kwwii> exactly
<danimo> kwwii: and how does werner get into the game?
<kwwii> I just thought I should ask before doing the work :-)
<kwwii> danimo: werner?
<danimo> kwwii: Koch, gpg author
<kwwii> hehe
<Riddell> danimo: if he released a gpgsm with a version number that indicated it was stable then everyone would be a lot happier with it in main
<danimo> Riddell: we all would
<jpatrick> hi allee
<allee> hi jpatrick!
<danimo> Riddell: could you write him? (Werner Koch <wk@gnupg.org>). You know about all the affected packages and the Ubuntu details. Just put me in CC if you like. I have to leave in 10 mins
<Riddell> danimo: yes, thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: so making the pics is for the different splash's is not going to be hard, testing it is
<kwwii> Riddell: whenever you are ready to start testing it, let me know :-)
<kwwii> since I only have macs it makes thing really nasty
<kwwii> not only do I not have grub
<kwwii> the usplash is native perfect
<kwwii> but you knew that
<kwwii> so what do we do?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-20
<kwwii> post packages for everyone to test?
<kwwii> I wish I had a friend in the area with an intel linux machine
<kwwii> even the syslinux stuff is gone, I guess
<kwwii> the best solution is that I sit in front of an intel machine while it boots with the new pics so that I can see directly what can be fixed
<kwwii> ok...time for this later
<kwwii> sleep now
<kameron_> after lengthly investigating into the X-KDE-Protocols, it indeed does work after editing some .desktop files.
<kameron> what time zone are most of you guys on.. this place is bumpin when i should be sleeping, and dead in the day time.
<hendry> +9 hours. just woke up. headache.
<kameron> sweet hendry 
<jjesse> kameron: i'm in EST
<jjesse> +5 GMT
<jpatrick> we allowed to upload NEW packages still?
<Riddell> jpatrick: I think so
* Hobbsee waves to Riddell 
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee
<Riddell> must be easter for you now, happy easter
<Hobbsee> evening.  i finally got home from work :P
<Hobbsee> happy easter to you as well - it's easter saturday
<Riddell> no, that's next saturday
<Hobbsee> what???
<Riddell> if you remember your bible jesus was tortured to death on the friday and did his spooky ghost thing on sunday, so sunday is the start of easter week
<Hobbsee> good point.
* Hobbsee remembers her bible :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there an uvfe for koffice actually ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, mdz hasn't got back to me yet
<Riddell> at least I don't think he has, not got through my e-mail yet today
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did an uvfe for yakuake, latest version closes a nasty bug
<marseillai> i recognize that Qt API is may be more simple than windows api! but it's really harder to learn! because with visual c++ it's quite simple to learn! with kate ......
<Riddell> kate is hardly equivalent to visual c++
<Tonio_> marseillai: kdevelop ?
<Riddell> exactly
<marseillai> just install
<Tonio_> Riddell: although that cannot be compared to visual studio 2003
<marseillai> but i follow QT tutorial
<marseillai> and they don't speak about kdevelop at all.......
<Tonio_> marseillai: give a try ;)
<Tonio_> marseillai: fancy joining the kubuntu-fr launchpad team ?
<marseillai> Tonio_: jconnais pas cette expression : "give a try"
<Tonio_> essaye :)
<marseillai> i also try kdevelop and didn't had enough time to really learn so i leave ... :s now i got time! :)
<marseillai> Tonio_: yes waiting for approval to traduction team
<Tonio_> marseillai: subscribe to the kubuntu-fr team plz ;)
<Tonio_> I will approve you
<marseillai> odyx and raphink was tired to have to correct my translation they asked me to subscribe
<jpatrick> what package is qlist.h in?
<Riddell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=qlist.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<jpatrick> ah libqt3-compat-headers
<jpatrick> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: is pitty the person to contact for the i18n packages missing when installing a new lang ? that's for the problem with koffice i18n
<phanatic> i'd like to ask if kubuntu will participate in google summer of code 2006?
<Riddell> Tonio_: pitti yes, koffice though I'll take care of when I get a decision on UVFe for 1.5
<Riddell> phanatic: not alone, but KDE and ubuntu so you can do projects through either of them
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but even for version 1.4, having the i18n installed by default is important
<Tonio_> Riddell: actually, krita is in english whatever is your language
<phanatic> Riddell: thanks for the info :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: of course, I'll take care of it as I said
<Riddell> but no point uploading language packs today if a new koffice will enter tomorrow
<Tonio_> ah, ok, sorry :) I though you didn't remember the bug ;)
* Tonio_ doesn't find lots of things to work on.......
<kmon> Riddell: are you planning to include Koffice 1.5 in the default installation or just in main?
<Tonio_> kmon: I think it is too late for such a change :)
<kmon> Tonio_: I agree
<kmon> maybe in dapper +1 :)
<Tonio_> kmon: will be a great debate I think :)
* Tonio_ is waiting for kde apps to come to rosetta, there is so much to translate !!!!!!
<jpatrick> Tonio_: already there
<Tonio_> jpatrick: nope, not all universe apps we added
<Tonio_> even if there is a rosetta patch
<jpatrick> Oh, those..
<Tonio_> jpatrick: look at kde-pwmanager for example
<Riddell> kmon: just main
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/661407 - how annoying
<Tonio_> kmon: I must say I think it would be nice to promote koffice :) so I would follow you for dapper+1, but we need to convince Riddell first ;)
<jpatrick> ah, it's missing a library..
<kmon> for the time
<Tonio_> and because it is still a very good "commercial" argument to have OOo, it'll be hard to change that ;)
<kmon> for the time dapper+1 will release koffice 1.5.x will be in good shape
<Tonio_> kmon: yes, but there is one missing feature : export to msoffice formats
<Tonio_> unless office 12 reads opendocument, it'll be hard to deal with this...
<kmon> Tonio_: oh. I didn't know that. I only use od* files...
<Tonio_> kmon: that's a problem :)
<kmon> maybe a good gogle soc 2006 proyect could be doing such work for koffice
<Riddell> it takes more than a summer to code that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: depends if you sleep :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: using the OOo export code ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: should it be that hard to implement ?
<Tm_T> howdy
<Tonio_> as they use the same ods format by default, I assume that should be that hard, but well, I'm not a coder :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it took openoffice two people working for over a year to do it
<kmon> I've read somewhere that OOo code is very coupled
<jpatrick> Tm_T: afternoon
<Riddell> Tonio_: ever tried taking code from openoffice?  not a nice codebase
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why i was asking ;)
<kmon> Then I would love to have a way of uinstalling OOo and installing Koffice without removing kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> that needs better metapackage support in apt
<Tonio_> Riddell: could it be possible to have another desktop metapackage ?
<Tonio_> like kubuntu-koffice-desktop
<Riddell> I don't think it would get past NEW
<Tonio_> something like that, that wouldn't be used by default of course
<Riddell> not to mention the fun you'd have with keeping seeds up to date
<Tonio_> I need to look how they are generated, I think it is a bit complex isn't it ?
<freeflying> Riddell: we can upload NEW package now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: I think so but I'm not sure
<Riddell> I expect universe should be fine
<Riddell> what's to be uploaded?
<freeflying> Riddell: quarry, which is in universe now , and new upstream is avaliable , and will ix the bug exist 
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'm packaging a kscope
<jpatrick> freeflying: UVF exception then
<Tonio_> freeflying: that not NEW stuff :)
<freeflying> jpatrick: UVFe was asked 3 weeks ago , no reply yet
<jpatrick> freeflying: on Malone?
<freeflying> Tonio_:  also have others , heh
<freeflying> jpatrick: y. and mailing list too
<jpatrick> :/
<Tonio_> freeflying: you can ping for uvfe maybe
<Tonio_> like slomo or siretart
<jpatrick> freeflying: what bug  #'
<freeflying> Tonio_:  I'd have a try
<Tonio_> dholbach also maybe ;)
<freeflying> actrully , it's awrong uploaded , I don't know who sponsor that upload  :)
<jpatrick> freeflying: no quarry here: https://launchpad.net/people/motu-uvf/+assignedbugs
<freeflying> jpatrick: already done  :)
<jpatrick> oh, sneaky
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i get an error with wengophone, again
<Tonio_> robotgeek: hu ????
<Tonio_> I don't
<Tonio_> robotgeek: installed from universe ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, no
<Tonio_> robotgeek: don't use the revu version :)
<Tonio_> the corrected version is in universe
<robotgeek> Tonio_: ah
<Tonio_> I didn't upload it to revu
<Tonio_> robotgeek: working nicelly here
<robotgeek> Tonio_: sweet, let me install
<Tonio_> robotgeek: let me know :)
<freeflying> Riddell:  I found there had kubuntu team , seems a kubuntu CC for membership :)
<Tonio_> freeflying: good point ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<freeflying> heh
<jpatrick> ha
* robotgeek creates account
<Tonio_> freeflying: and we maybe should plan a new kubuntu meeting also, don't you think ?
<freeflying> Tonio_:  sure, beta is coming
<Riddell> freeflying: yeah, I'm not too sure what to do with it, I think I should ask at next CC meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you be okay with a new kubuntu meeting ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, call it the beta feedback meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: are you online? 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yup
<Tonio_> robotgeek: on wengophone ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: what is your nick?
<Tonio_> no, just wait a second ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: can the time be 12:00 UTC 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I assume altmenorg
<jpatrick> freeflying: no
<jpatrick> ;)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: let me configure it first ;)
<jpatrick> on a week day that is
<Tonio_> robotgeek: want to try an audio conv ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: anyways, i gotta run now. 
<freeflying> jpatrick:  20:00 UTC is too early here , guys still in their dream 
<robotgeek> we will try later?
<robotgeek> later
<Tonio_> robotgeek: sure ;)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nick plz ?
<Hobbsee> when's the new kubuntu meeting?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we need to decide ;)
<Hobbsee> right, when are we thinking of?
* Hobbsee isnt at uni at the moment
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the exact date for beta release ? 20/04 ?
<Tonio_> freeflying: is 22 UTC possible ?
<freeflying> Tonio_:  then it's 6:00 here , quite better than 20:00 UTC
<Tonio_> would you guys be okay for 22 utc maybe ?
<Tonio_> I personnaly don't mind
* Hobbsee tries to convert 22 UTC to au time...
<freeflying> Tonio_:  +1 from me 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I'll just be able to make it
<jpatrick> no wait
<jpatrick> it'll be midnight over here
<Tonio_> jpatrick: aren't you spain ?
<jpatrick> yes
<Tonio_> should be +1 only no ?
<jpatrick> oh yeah
* Hobbsee screams loudly
* jpatrick covers his ears
<Tonio_> jpatrick: so 23 for you
<jpatrick> yep
<Hobbsee> i cant use the standard 2200UTC = 7am, cos it doesnt anymore!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you mean ?
<Hobbsee> urgh...8am...i think
<Hobbsee> i meant, 2000 UTC = 7am, as it did last time we all met...
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: which is what I'll like
<Hobbsee> no...wait...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is it acceptable for you ?
* Hobbsee continues to try to convert :P
<Tonio_> between 7 ans 9 in any case ;)
<Hobbsee> which date?
<Tonio_> don't know for the moment
<Tonio_> certainly one week after beta release
<Hobbsee> 8am.  yeah, that's ok
<Hobbsee> wait, when's the beta release?
<Tonio_> Riddell: would that be okay for you ? 22 UTC
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I assume in one week, but I'm note sure :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's ok
<Hobbsee> if i'm on holidays, that's fine, if it's later than that, then i need to push it an hour earlier
<Hobbsee> if i want to be there, that is :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: then we'd  in weekend , r u ok ?
<Hobbsee> yeah, should be fine
<freeflying> how can I get the build log of pbuilder ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2278
<jpatrick> gracias
<Tonio_> jpatrick: could be usefull to patch ;) easier that grep :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: revuing
<jpatrick> Tonio_: patch what?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: isn't that designed to anylise source code ?
<Tonio_> analyse
<jpatrick> Think so
<Tonio_> jpatrick: so ? :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I think I should add cscope to the dep line
<Tonio_> jpatrick: building and testing, let me tell you ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: it will ask you for cscope when you run it
<Tonio_> jpatrick: then add the dep yes ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: done
<Tonio_> jpatrick: okay ;)
<jpatrick> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> freeflying: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2278
<Tonio_> jpatrick: deon't use same terms for small and long description
<freeflying> Tonio_: ++
<freeflying> seems you like use cdbs 
<jpatrick> Tonio_: "KScope is an application program for browsing and editing source code..."
<Tonio_> jpatrick: few problems : you should prepare desktop file for xdg directory and install it in propper folder with cdbs
<jpatrick> remove program
<Tonio_> also, it would nice to include rosetta patch
<jpatrick> Tonio_: tried that
<Tonio_> and ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: 22 UTC is fine, what day?
<Hobbsee> ...you know, i think that this time converter is wrong...i'm thinking that 2200UTC is 10am, if it's currently 14.20 UTC....
<Tonio_> Riddell: when is beta published ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think one week after would be good for feedback
<jpatrick> Tonio_: cvs.sh doesn't have a 'kdepotpath='
<Hobbsee> oh...that may have been what it was
<Tonio_> jpatrick: create it ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there's a thing on the meeting page that i added - a patch that might be useful to put in, about adding the kde print thingo back into the kmenu...
<Riddell> Tonio_: wednesday/thursday
<Tonio_> Riddell: so 26/04 would be good I think
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll prepare the wiki ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you can add the kdepotpath line
<Tonio_> jpatrick: let me show you
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: announce it on kubuntu-devel mailing list too
<Tonio_> jpatrick: http://pastebin.com/661484
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> jpatrick: here is an example with klibido
<Tonio_> jpatrick: and patch .desktop file also :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: prefect, did the later too
<Tonio_> jpatrick: misses GenericName entries...
<Tonio_> let me five you the french ones ;)
<freeflying> jpatrick:  besides Tonio_ , nice to me
<Tonio_> jpatrick: and also, remove "comment" entries, those generic comments are a pain
<Tonio_> "a simple application for kde".... what stupid ;)
<freeflying> jpatrick: maybe you can add AUTHOR section in manpage 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: want me to prepare you the desktop file ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/661488 ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: wait a second, misses a few other things too ;) like categories, I will do it and show you
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<freeflying> Tonio_:  jpatrick  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2279
<jpatrick> freeflying: lots of changes too orig src
<Tonio_> jpatrick: http://pastebin.com/661493
<Tonio_> that would be a nice one to me
<freeflying> jpatrick: just a moment , I invite the packager here
<Tonio_> jpatrick: can you patch that ? then you get my yes ;)
<Tonio_> packaging is nice
<jpatrick> Tonio_: what's the command to install to xdg dir?
<jpatrick> or just leave it?
<jpatrick> freeflying: cdbs > *
<Tonio_> jpatrick: in rules file, simply dh-install the desktop file to /usr/share/applications/kde
<Tonio_> that's the good directory
<caleb-> freeflying: I am here, and then?
<Tonio_> and the .desktop improvements are needed in the first place ;)
<jpatrick> in build/kscope:: ?
<freeflying> caleb-: I'm poke jpatrick and Tonio_  for a review
<Tonio_> install/kscope::
<caleb-> freeflying: Does prerm need DEBHELPER?
<Tonio_> caleb-: let me have a look first ;)
<freeflying> jpatrick: Tonio_  need review on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2279
<caleb-> Tonio_: OK, thank you. :-)
<freeflying> caleb-: sure , I add it for you , reuploading 
<jpatrick> caleb-, freeflying: changes in orig src
<Tonio_> okay, first changelog doesn't contain anything concerning patches.... they should be described there
<Tonio_> copyright should contain the 4 paragraphs of the lgpl resume
<Tonio_> caleb-: I perfer no overriding and decide if yes or no the warning is acceptable or not....
<Tonio_> caleb-: global packaging is nice apart from that
<jpatrick> Tonio_: noyau - now that's a new word for me..
<Tonio_> ho yes, and also, tarball was modified, shouldn't ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: translation of kernel in french ;)
<caleb-> Tonio_: OK, I am talking to freeflying in Chinese...:P wait a minute...
<Tonio_> jpatrick: feel free to add spanish comment and genericname of course ;)
<Tonio_> caleb-: no pb
<Tonio_> jpatrick: once that done, you'll get my yes on revu ;)
<jpatrick> done
<freeflying> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2259 http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2261
<Tonio_> freeflying: okay, you decided to make me revu today ;)
<Tonio_> freeflying: I will after eating right ?
<Tonio_> in about an hour ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: heh ,thx
<jpatrick> so I'll upload this..
<jpatrick> right, I'm going back to my school work...
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have an upload for you
<jpatrick> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/jpatrick/newmoodin.debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: ever heard about an issue with flight 6 install cd ?
<Tonio_> doesn't seem to boot, and several personns can confirm this
<Tonio_> no pb with livecd
<jpatrick> Tonio_: someone on #kubuntu-es was talking about that yesterday
<Tonio_> jpatrick: at least 2 other personns have the issue on #kubuntu
<Tonio_> and I just tested, I can confirm too
<verwilst> the new color scheme is a lot better!
<verwilst> especially with polyester ;)
<jpatrick> verwilst++
<verwilst> hm firefox can't seem to play sound
<jpatrick> wow, polyester's menus are _small_
<kmon> mmm
<kmon> doesn anyone here use LVM and has installed the package kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<jpatrick> nope...
<kmon> I've installed that package on my laptop & dekstop
<kmon> and In my desktop they don't work
<kmon> and I don't have a clue
<jpatrick> kmon: can you see the images in grub?
<kmon> what do you mean?
<jpatrick> do you see the pictures when it boots'
<kmon> nope
<kmon> the thing is...
<kmon> I have 2 machines
<jpatrick> pressed 'ESC' ?
<kmon> a laptop and a desktop
<kmon> both amd64
<jpatrick> same here
<kmon> on the laptop everything went fine
<kmon> and I can see my splash image
<kmon> but on the desktop nothing appears.
<jpatrick> kmon: have you pressed 'ESC' when grub starts to load?
<kmon> yes
<jpatrick> what happens?
<kmon> I've also disabled the hiddenmenu option
<kmon> shows normal grub
<kmon> without a bg
<kmon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-grub-splashimages/+bug/39673
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39673 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages "splash image not showing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kmon> filed a bug
<reconciliation> I enabled dual monitor config using system settings->Display. Is this broken because one monitor is the wrong size although configured properly
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<jpatrick> Tm_T: on holiday i guess
<Tm_T> yeah, noticed
<Tm_T> jpatrick: we are moving and reorganizing finnish support of Kubuntu
<jpatrick> cool
<jpatrick> my most favourite words in the English language: status quo aka nothing happen, nothing can go wrong
<crimsun> if you meant Latin, sure, but I get your drift :)
<Tm_T> =)
<jpatrick> crimsun: both
* crimsun steps aside before pedantry sets in
<Tm_T> haha
<jpatrick> hehe :)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I wonder what jefferai has against me today
<jpatrick> who?
<Tm_T> ...or maybe it's his twisted humour
<jpatrick> ah, I see him
<Tm_T> jpatrick: #amarok
<jpatrick> getting a bit messy in there
<Tm_T> never!
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I already tried to poke him
<Tm_T> but his smelly rotten body doesn't give any response
<apachelogger> lol
<jpatrick> ouch
<apachelogger> he might be on B
* Tm_T hides
<jpatrick> B?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: developers most consumed drink
<jpatrick> he drinks water
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> what happened to the dev culture :|
<Tm_T> ...I know what's developer's "water"
<jpatrick> so says his interview
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> already that long ago that I read it ;-)
<Tm_T> yeah, but all clear isn't water ;)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: something I can help with?
<apachelogger> nope, just wanted to know whether he got an actually exscalibar package
* apachelogger should finally mail the author
<apachelogger> the build system is just to mess around with everyone
<jpatrick> I tried to package that and it was hell
<apachelogger> jpatrick: there is already a heavy modified version in revu
<apachelogger> still no go
<apachelogger> well ... it builds, thought the package is kinda useless as for amaroK's moodbar
<jpatrick> bye guys
<\sh> evening ppl
<Tm_T> hi :)
<Tm_T> how are you?
<\sh> not fine, but better
<Tm_T> ah, better is good
<\sh> hope that most of the sh*t is solved next week..
<Tm_T> you have my full support ;)
<Tm_T> I'm able to do 2h a day something useful, in good day
<Tm_T> pains, medication, not much human contacts outsied home... doesn't do good to me
<Tm_T> oh well, maybe summer is better
<Tm_T> so know this, you're not alone ;)
<\sh> well...other people have also problems...for sure...but I never went so down like now.....it's really giving me the creeps
<\sh> Riddell: if you are not finding eastereggs .. I have one for you, the bug report about amarok 1.4beta3 is correct...splash screen is shown everytime..and I think it's a nice easter egg of the amarok guys :)
<Tm_T> \sh: yeah, it's happening here too, using svn trunk
<\sh> should be a oneliner
<\sh> and building collections from a mounted samba share is not working...but this didn't work as well in 1.3.x
<\sh> but the playlists are imported
<Tm_T> well, I mentioned it to guys atleast three times, they say it's working fine
<Tm_T> ...about splash I mean
<Tm_T> maybe I bother them again
<Tm_T> they sure love it =)
<\sh> give me the bug id in kde bugzy
<\sh> I'll confirm this
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm not sure if it's filed
<Tm_T> I'll do some search
<\sh> wait...another idea
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> kde bug #125210
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 125210 in general "amarok shows splash screen at startup even when disabled in options" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125210
<Tm_T> I'll reopen it
<\sh> thx
<\sh> i just added a comment
<Tm_T> I do the same ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-21
<Tm_T> aah, nice tytpo
<Tm_T> typo
<Tm_T> \sh: check it now
<Tm_T> "tit" ... =)
<\sh> hehe :)
<Tm_T> bhuoh
<Tm_T> I really should sleep, so good night you all
<Tm_T> \sh: and all good to you pal, stay strong ;) ->
<\sh> Tm_T: you too :) good night :)
<marseillai> does kdevelop allready permit to develop qt4 apps ?
<superstoned> marseillai: it won't stop you, but it won't help you at all, either :D
<superstoned> guess they would love some help to get cmake and the other qt4/kde4 stuff supported...
<marseillai> superstoned: i'm learning with qt tutorial qt 3.3! but i would like learn qt4 too
<superstoned> well, i
<superstoned> (sorry)
<superstoned> i don't know much about it, but i remember vaguely a qt4 tutorial exists somewhere...
<superstoned> at least some examples.
<\sh> qt4 is not so different from qt3 :) well..some classes are different...and some macros , but that's all..c++ should be learned in any way :)
<superstoned> maybe check the kde developer mailinglists' archives?
<superstoned> \sh indeed
<marseillai> \sh: allready know base c++ .... but with windows and visual c++!
<marseillai> programmation under linux is so diffrent
<\sh> no it's not, it's a lot easier then mfc :)
<marseillai> no! it's different! not more difficult! not easier.
<\sh> but c++ is all the same.....sometimes it's scary :
<marseillai> \sh: mfc are really horrible but with visual c++ it's really easy
<\sh> well, mfc was at the time when I was coding on windows the hell...win32 plain C was a lot easier :)
<\sh> that was ... 1992/1993?
<marseillai> \sh: you know qt ?
<\sh> yes as much as I have to know to code the second irc client before konversation came up :)
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> maybe you ca explain me something
<\sh> http://sf.net/projects/kmyirc
<marseillai> in this example : http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/tutorial1-03.html I don't understand why the quit button is as large as the windows but not as tall as the windows! 
<marseillai> i can't explain this
<\sh> because it's inside a vertial box layout
<\sh> QVBox
<\sh> it's resized to 200x and 120y
<\sh> so it's not as high as the window 
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i didn't notice the VERTICAL box
<marseillai> thanks
<\sh> np
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son
* Tm_T can't sleep because kdebase isn't yet compiled
<\sh> lol
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> mom, you really should go to bed
<Tm_T> I should
<apachelogger> you have to cook tomorrow
<apachelogger> eerrrr
<apachelogger> today
<apachelogger> gramps is also coming ....
<apachelogger> you know what that mean :S
<\sh> i'm working again :) what a wonderful feeling
<\sh> on ubuntu :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> bah, "make -k"
<Tm_T> sleep ->
<\sh> anybody up for ideas for kio_apt?
<\sh> who wants to fck^H^H^Hfix the code? :)
<Riddell> \sh: there's an UVFe in progress for a new version
<MrFaber> hi all
<Riddell> hi MrFaber 
<MrFaber> I heard in dapper channel that gnome has native wpa support with wpasupplicant through gui. Is anything planned for KDE?
<MrFaber> hi Riddell 
<\sh> Riddell: kio_apt? well, I saw the patch....that's ugly at all...the page is created just like old perl cgi scripts with CGI;
<\sh> Riddell: btw..happy easter :)
<MrFaber> So no wpa is planned? Should I ask maintainer of kwifimanager? I don't think that the gnome network configuration program can be used with KDE.
<\sh> what about knet?
<MrFaber> knet?
<\sh> knetmanager is it named imho
<\sh> give me a minute...I'm searching the pointer
<MrFaber> Knet (formerly Kdsl) is a frontend for pppd which allows you to quickly and easily setup your PC with an Internet Account. Development is progressing, and currently Knet offers DSL support for PPPoE connections, and Dialup.
<MrFaber> hm, it doesn't seem to have anyhting to do with wlan?
<\sh> nono..there is a tool which can manage all connection types even wlan...
<\sh> just talked with amu about it yesterday 
<\sh> hmm....he should have somewhere a package...
<\sh> have to wait for him
<MrFaber> \sh: is it the tools in kanotix which show connection status in systray?
<\sh> dunno...never saw it....we just talked about it, and it should handle the connections....don't pin me on the wall now :) amu needs to wake up first...then I'll test :)
<MrFaber> thx
<MrFaber> If it supports wpa it would be great
<\sh> Riddell: another thing, this splash screen thingy with amarok 1.4beta3 is upstream..it doesn't work from plain source, too
<\sh> and playing media files from samba shares which are not mounted is not working in any way....neither in 1.4x...collection creation of sound files on a mounted sambe share doesn't work eather
<\sh> either
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> \sh: pleased to see you here again ;)
<\sh> yeah me too :)
<verwilst> grrr, the session config thing has been hidden so it seems
<verwilst> it's sucky that everytime i login, an old session restores
<verwilst> i had to start kcontrol to disable it
<verwilst> would be nice to have it in the kubuntu system settings thingy ;)
<cmvo> verwilst: It is in User Account/Session Manager. Took me a long time to find, the first time I looked for it :-)
<verwilst> oh :p
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ping ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: pang
<Tonio_> jpatrick: just read fathi's mail, and although I don't have problems with the usage of kdelibs4-dev, libqt3-mt should be removed
<Tonio_> jpatrick: already uploaded ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yesterday
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you should have wait for approval on revu.........
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the patches you've done are not valid for example....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: can you rename the package 0ubuntu2 and reupload plz ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: you said do this and you get my yes
<Tonio_> jpatrick: doesn't mean you did it correctly
<jpatrick> Tonio_: when it gets out of NEW,  I will
<Tonio_> the modifications needed to be revued too, for example the kdepotpath patch is not correct
<Tonio_> jpatrick: thanks :)
<jpatrick> right now I _really_  have to do this work
<Tonio_> jpatrick: but this phrase "do this and you get my yes" doesn't mean the required modifications don't need to be revued too, everyone can make an error when modifying stuff
<jpatrick> ok
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ;)
<marseillai> hi everybody
<Tonio_> marseillaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii va niker ta mreuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, sur la caneuuuuucaneuuuuuuuuucaneuuuuuuuuucaneuuuubireuuuuuuuuhhhh !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> marseillai: ca va ma couille ? :)
<Tonio_> petit bonjour de fouteux, pour tre gentil ;)
<marseillai> trankilou! jsuis plein! mais ce soir jvais me vider
<marseillai> donc ca va
* marseillai aime pas le foot
<marseillai> :D
<marseillai> c un avantage avec un nick comme le mien
<marseillai> sinon jte dis pas les embrouilles ...;
<Tonio_> hehe
<kmon> can someone confirm this bug?: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/30756
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30756 in kdenetwork kopete "kopete's history extension makes it slow on quit." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Tm_T> kmon: I think it's well known
<Tm_T> and more "feature" than "bug"
<kmon> Tm_T: ok, thanks
<Tm_T> also, what's slow? more than 10 seconds?
<kmon> yes
<Tm_T> wow
<Tm_T> well, that's new to me
<Tm_T> I know it takes 4 or 5, but over ten...
<kmon> Now that I'm using an amd64 machine it has improved, but on my other 386 machine was a pain
<Tm_T> ugh
<Tm_T> that history plugin is slow
<Tm_T> imho it should be replaced with plain text logging or something
<kmon> something faster :)
<Tm_T> well, plain text is fast
<kmon> I think it's not using very optimized XML handling code....
<kameron> hey guys/gals.
<kameron> Riddell, aye
<kmon> but I could be wrong :)
<verwilst> yeah same here!
<verwilst> closing kopete takes ages
<jpatrick> not here
<kmon> jpatrick: do you have the loggin plugin enabled?
<jpatrick> yep
<kmon> then you are lucky
<jpatrick> that's me
<verwilst> or just have very few friends ;)
<verwilst> :d
<verwilst> an empty contact list should be a bonus with this problem ;)
<Tm_T> kmon: well, not only that, but there's litesql database or something
<Tm_T> don't ask why
<kmon> yes
<kmon> like amarok uses for storing data
* kmon is about to move to another room
<Tm_T> kmon: yeah, I understand it in amaroK case, but in Kopete... bah
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Tonio_] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 04/27/06 22 UTC
<kmon> anyone here has LVM and a grub splash image?
<Tonio_> how many UVFe approvals are required to upload a package ?
<Tonio_> I assumed 3 but I'm not sure
<jpatrick> Tonio_: three
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hum........ I need to ping guys then :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: just posted an annouce on kubuntu-devel ml for the next meeting
<jpatrick> kmon: I think there's a guy on #kubuntu-es with a problem with that problem
<kmon> jpatrick: I've found the problem :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: cool
<kmon> jpatrick: no... I haven't :(
<jpatrick> Tonio_: it's midnight for midnight for me (+0200)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: +100 I assume no ? aren't you in spain ?
<jpatrick> yes
<Tonio_> so it is 23 pm
<jpatrick> but it's +0200 now
<Tonio_> should be midnight for german people though......
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hum summer time ? ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: ping ?
<jpatrick> yes
<\sh> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> \sh: is that 22 utc time too late for german people ?
<Tonio_> \sh: I was asked to defer the meeting to help asians people like hobbsee or freeflying to be there
<\sh> 22 utc is 24:00 in germany :)
<Hobbsee> +1 Tonio_ 
<\sh> right now in germany it's +2 :)
<Hobbsee> earliest i can do at all (and make it to the meeting), is 2100 UTC
<Hobbsee> 22utc is great
<Tonio_> \sh: is midnight too late
<Tonio_> ?
<jpatrick> for you it is
<Hobbsee> i think.  while i'm on holidays, anyway.  as long as it's not your wednesday :P
<\sh> depends who you ask :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tonio_> \sh: I think about germans actually since they are many and very active ;)
<\sh> hehe :)
<\sh> need to reboot
<jpatrick> new kernel time...
<jpatrick> damnit
* jpatrick is trying to get beagle to play nice
<jpatrick> Ok, beagle fix => rejected
<jpatrick> kerry will just have to dep on half of gnome
<marseillai> beagled make my system crash! it uses too many memory during indexation.... and when i let my computer alone beagle takes more and more memory and make my computer crash! even ctrl+alt+f1 don't work and i've to reboot! so apt-get remove beagle .
<jpatrick> ha
* marseillai is waiting for kat!
<Riddell> jpatrick: you pinged me?
<Tm_T> Riddell: howdy
<jpatrick> Riddell: new moodin upload
<jpatrick> if it's possible
<jpatrick> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/jpatrick/newmoodin.debdiff
<Tm_T> Riddell: we decided to move "support channel" from !kubuntu.fi @ ircnet to #kubuntu-fi @ freenode
<Riddell> jpatrick: where i that from?
<Riddell> Tm_T: cool, will update
<Tm_T> Riddell: also we had crazy idea about small forum, but that's just idea
<Tm_T> Riddell: maybe wiser to keep things in ubuntu-fi forum
<Riddell> kubuntu.org updated
<Tm_T> whoops
<Tm_T> Riddell: "Kanava on nimeltn #kubuntu.fi ja verkkona Freenode." would be better
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you add an event to the fridge ? I don't have acces for this...
<Riddell> neither do I
<Riddell> e-mail fridge-devel
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup, thanks :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: done
<Tm_T> Riddell: big thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: done
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups.......... I missed that, there is already a meeting on 27/04...
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should deffer it to 28/04...
<Tonio_> Riddell: 27/04 at 2 am means in the night from 26 to 27 or 27 to 28 ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: first one
<Tonio_> Tm_T: thanks :) both ways are acceptable in france (stupid but that's it)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: no pb then
<Riddell> 26 to 27
<Tm_T> yeah, actual date mentioned ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: have added Kubuntu membership application stuff to the coming CC
<jpatrick> how do i apply a diff to a dir?
<freeflying> jpatrick: debdiff?
<jpatrick> i was looking at patch
<Riddell> freeflying: cool, what's the date for that?
<Riddell> jpatrick: same way as applying it to a file
<Riddell> patch -pX < foo.diff
<freeflying> Riddell: 2006-04-18 21:00 UTC
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, one more, #kubuntu-fi not #kubuntu.fi
<Tm_T> Riddell: then it's correct
<Riddell> done
<Tm_T> thanks =)
<Tm_T> shame on me
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu-es.org/jpatrick/moodin/
<marseillai> Riddell: i don't know what is needed to have mp3 support for musicbrainz in amarok and i don't know if it's hard to do this package but i really think it could be add to plf depot ...
<Riddell> marseillai: are you involved with plf?
<marseillai> Riddell: nop but the plf master agree with my proposal if the package can't be integrate in MOTU
<Riddell> marseillai: well it just needs rebuilt with libmad-dev as a build-dep
<Riddell> oh, libtunepimp too probably
<Riddell> jpatrick: where did you get that patch?
<marseillai> if you do the package Mirno will ask to integrate this one in plf repository
<marseillai> and many chance to be accept
<jpatrick> Riddell: made it myself
<Riddell> jpatrick: the icons don't look fuzzy to me
<Riddell> except the second last one
<jpatrick> that's the one
<Riddell> the icon size should be 48 then, no such icon size as 50
<jpatrick> too small like that
<jpatrick> which is why I choose 50
<Riddell> let me try it
<Riddell> takes a while to compile when I have 4 koffice compiles going as well
<marseillai> Riddell: you can build this packages ?
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> marseillai: no, I don't have the time
<marseillai> oki
<Riddell> jpatrick: 48 is good for me, looks exactly the same as 50 and I'm pretty sure it is the same since it'll load the closet icons size it has
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'd also try to avoid making packaging changes during features freeze, it can only introduce bugs
<Riddell> and moodin is in debian now so we'll just sync with them post dapper
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> anyhoo, uploaded, thanks
<jpatrick> thank you, I'll close the bug
<kwwii> evening
<Riddell> good afternoon kwwii 
<kwwii> Riddell: I am going to finish the splash stuff tonight and send it to you
<Riddell> groovy
<kwwii> Riddell: Mark said he wanted me to put the text "BETA" on the pre-release screens
<Riddell> I'm out tonight so can't guarantee I'll take care of it
<Riddell> that's a good idea
<kwwii> well, as long as it is in the beta on tuesday I am happy
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> I'll finish the Ubuntu splash too
<kwwii> so, they both need to be done by tomorrow night at the latest, I guess
<kwwii> I would really like someone to test them before me submit them for the beta
<kwwii> and the grub screen is not soooo easy to test :-)
<kwwii> s/me/we
<kwwii> I have made grub screens for 7 years, with the maintainer of the gfxboot package at suse and I have never heard of using a pic that size, so I am a bit worried :-)
<kwwii> great now gimp dies all the time
<verwilst> oh? will there be a colorful grub finally? :)
<kwwii> verwilst: not sure...I will make a pic, anyway :-)
<verwilst> ;)
<verwilst> would be cool
<verwilst> it looks too 80's right now ;)
<kwwii> actually it was the size of the isolinux screen (welcome splash thingy) that I was wondering about :-)
<kwwii> I was mistaken
<verwilst> gentoo does a great job wrt all this
<verwilst> framebuffer stuffs and all
<kwwii> why screen does 639x320?
<verwilst> even with the new splashscreens and init stuffs, it still looks too big :$
<kwwii> hehe, gentoo uses the bootsplash beyond grub :-)
<verwilst> yeah i know
<verwilst> but those 2 are both part of the "boot experience" ;)
<kwwii> I am coauthor of the bootsplash ;-)
<verwilst> kwwii: so ubuntu will get bootsplash too?
<kwwii> hehe
<verwilst> i've got no clue why ubuntu started from scratch with that :$
<kwwii> believe me, I am staying out of that stuff...I get too emotional about it
<kwwii> !
<kwwii> well, having a splash completely in user space is a great idea
<verwilst> why's that?
<kwwii> well, if you do not have enough kernel hackers...
<kwwii> but debian bootsplash stuff exists too
<kwwii> so, to be honest, I have no idea
<kwwii> the bootsplash can do about 100 times more than the usplash
<kwwii> but, hey, it is not my decision :-)
<kwwii> so I am simply making the pics as best as I can
<verwilst> myeah, i've always thought it was stupid hehe
<verwilst> reinventing the wheel for the 9234234234 time :p
<kwwii> but prescaling a 14 color pic from 640x480 to 640x400 and hoping that it will look as good as it did before is kinda naive
<verwilst> ;)
<kwwii> so how does one install the header files for kdebase?
<\sh> apt-get install kdebase-dev
<kwwii> so there is no kdebase-devel
<kwwii> can anyone tell me how to install the header files for kdebase?
<kwwii> maybe a stupid question, but still
<kwwii> :-)
<\sh> i told you
<\sh> apt-get install kdebase-dev
<kwwii> erm, guess I missed it
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> thanks
<kwwii> I was rebooting and missed it, thanks again
<kwwii> well, the problem is bigger than that, already had 'em installed
<kwwii> shit
<\sh> what's wrong?
<kwwii> kbloggerbutton.cpp:34:29: error: konq_operations.h: No such file or directory
<kwwii> kbloggerbutton.cpp:35:28: error: konq_popupmenu.h: No such file or directory
<\sh> did you install apt-file?
<\sh> apt-get install apt-file (from universe)
<\sh> then sudo apt-file update
<\sh> and then you can search e.g. apt-file search konq_operations.h
<\sh> and it should give you the bin package where this file hides :)
<kwwii> cool :-)
<kwwii> thanks for the help!
<marseillai> \sh: is it you who told me about a new kde-irc-client?
<kwwii> yairc
<kwwii> ? lol
<kwwii> oops, I forgot the K
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe ;)
<\sh> you mean because of your question about "if I know qt?"
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> \sh: i ask you this because i would like look what is about this client ... takes informations!
<marseillai> :)
<\sh> marseillai: you can take over the projekt..I think it's from 2000 or so...dunno long ago :) It's only there for learning purposes...bad qt code ;)
<marseillai> ah! oki!
<\sh> nowadays if i want to code something for kde, I do it with python and pyqt/pykde...it's oop, quite the same syntax, no big pointer jumping and actually the same speed ;)
<kwwii> if anyone wants to test the splash stuff, I can give you the latest pics
<kwwii> usplash, syslinux, etc.
<Lure> kwwii: hi - you have new packages or just images?
<kwwii> Lure: just images, I know *nothing* about the usplash
<kwwii> Lure: but these are prescaled for 640x400, so we definitely need to test them
<kwwii> I sent them to Riddell as well :-)
<Lure> kwwii: ok, I can try to re-package the stuff for test...
<kwwii> of course
<kwwii> should I bounce the mail to you?
<Lure> yes please - lure.net AT gmail.com
<kwwii> okidoki
<kwwii> done
<kwwii> the colormap should fit perfectly with the usplash already, so it should be more an issue of image quality
<kwwii> of course, if your text messages end up orange, let me know :-))
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> next meeting 's been added to the fridge
<Tonio_> Lure: hey !!! fine ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, back from two day vacation 
<Tonio_> was it nice ? :)
<Lure> yes - just too much food ;-)
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I discussed with keybuck about the vpn modules of network-manager
<Tonio_> Lure: I must say I quite don't understand the problem
<Tonio_> Lure: he talked about a problem with dns pushing
<Tonio_> Lure: but as far as I know this is a limitation of openvpn on linux, not to the vpn modules........
<Lure> Tonio_: I think the problem is that n-m by default comes with DNS server
<Tonio_> Lure: does it ?
<Lure> and ubunto of course do not want to ship DNS server (with open ports) on desktop
<Lure> this was cut out of out n-m, but may be required by VPN modules
<Tonio_> Lure: no port 53 opened on my machine
<Tonio_> do you talk about the vpn modules ?
<Tonio_> Lure: the vpn modules work on my machine
<Tonio_> without any port 53 opened
<Lure> Tonio_: no, core n-m, but part of Ubuntu patch for n-m is cutting out local DNS and replacing it with resolv.conf mgmt
<Lure> Tonio_: it may be the issues just with particular version of modules (openvpn, pptp....)
<Tonio_> Lure: but that doesn't prevent the vpon modules from working
<Tonio_> that's what I don't understant
<Lure> or that VPN works with our backend and Keybuk just do not know...
<Tonio_> hum......
<Tonio_> Lure: he is supposed to now but I didn't get any response to my latest messages
<Lure> Tonio_: what if we just package VPN modules and publish on test repo - if we show that they work, we can get them in universe easily
<Tonio_> Lure: I can confirm it works with our backend, I used it only one hour ago
<Tonio_> Lure: that's my goal
<Lure> you have packages already?
<Tonio_> I don't want them in main
<Tonio_> Lure: on revu, they are in
<Lure> we can announce them on forums/wiki and get some wider testing
<Tonio_> I was just wondering why he didn't care of it at all, since he removed the vpon removal patches
<Lure> there is huge demand
<Tonio_> Lure: yep, can be done
<Tonio_> I think packages may require a bit on cleaning, I will do it
<Lure> Tonio_: I think he has lot's of other things on his mind and he probably want to stabalize n-m a bit first
<Tonio_> Lure: admit that removing the vpn removal patches without giving any look to the vpn modules is a bit strange....
<Tonio_> that confuses me
<Lure> there are lot's of bugs openede, but mostly driver dependant
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe yes.....
<Tonio_> Lure: well, if we want something in, we have to do it by ourself ;)
<Lure> but removing removal patches is at least allowing others (like you ;-)) to work on it... ;-)
<Tonio_> that's the way kubuntu works !
<Tonio_> let's go
<Lure> Tonio_: exaclty - it looks like that I will need to enable my VPN account at company to get it tested ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: is it openvpn ?
* Lure still has t work on some polishing of powersave
<Tonio_> unfortunatly I can't test the vpnc module
<Tonio_> only openvpn
<Lure> Tonio_: I am no expert, but we have used some Cisco client to connect on Windows
<Lure> but I know that at least one guy is using it from Linux, therefore I need to check how
<Lure> (unless Cisco is completely proprietary)
<Tonio_> Lure: simply openvpn is ssl based, while most others are ipsec based
<\sh> it's not...but then not in highest safe mode of cisco :)
<Tonio_> *the vpnc component is supposed to be compatible with ipsec vpn servers
<Lure> hi \sh
<Tonio_> Lure: sisco is proprietary code, but compatible with the ipsec standard
<Tonio_> \sh: stop me if I'm wrong on that point ;)
<Lure> \sh: so highest mode uses some strange encryption scheme?
<\sh> the default is ipsec...but the best encryption you get from cisco is with cisco prop. addons
<Lure> Tonio_: will try to reactive my account on Tue and will see
<Tonio_> Lure: would be nice :)
* Tonio_ hates ipsec
<Tonio_> impossible to get rtouted properly
<Tonio_> ssl is by easier to fit with
<Tonio_> by far
<\sh> but this is not a vpn per definition :)
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, but well, now most people use a router at home, it is way easier to implement ssl based stuff
<\sh> I wonder if those implementation are supporting mpls
<Tonio_> unless you may get dozens of routing problems, and be forced to used specific brands compatible with those proprietary stuff
<\sh> to be honest, a private person doesn't need a vpn...what can he do? only point to point tunneling...and the companies won't setup extra an ssl based vpn tunnel for that :)
<\sh> Tonio_: it's named: mpls :) 
<Tonio_> \sh: really, to me vpn connection at home is really usefull
<Tonio_> imagin the number of "VIPs" that want network access at home
<Tonio_> sisco is a nightmare with this, cause home routers are incompatible most of the time, so you have to use ppp connection
<Tonio_> as slow as possible
<\sh> Tonio_: yes...but they don't want to have a vpn which is vulnerable because of external libs :)
<Tonio_> \sh: they don't even know what a lib is hehe
<Tonio_> \sh: concerning mpls, it is usefull for "company 2 company" connection
<\sh> Tonio_: see..but the systemadmin in the company knows it :)
<Tonio_> I can't imagin myself implementing mpls at home ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: it's router to router :) 
<Tonio_> \sh: honnestly, most people and specifically sysadmin don't mind security, you should know that ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, but the cost make it uncompatible with private usage :)
<\sh> the path is in the complete bgp4 cloud :)
<Tonio_> mpls is way to expensive for this
<\sh> small juniper :)
<Tonio_> that's why I talked about "company to company"
<Tonio_> to me, honnestly, vpn isn't a security issue
<Tonio_> most companies have a complete book about security rules, but let the user decide their password
<Tonio_> which result their child name is the password choosen, and simply talking near the coffe machine gives you the full keys......
<\sh> this is a spof and the security officer needs to be exterminated :)
<\sh> that's why i like single sign on tokens :)
<Tonio_> I have never seen in my life a company with a "good" security policy
<Tonio_> never
<\sh> safeword style
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, tokens is a nice way to do
<\sh> biometrical things can be done as well
<Tonio_> \sh: but that makes the big part of security stronger, that doesn't resolve the others problems....
<Tonio_> I always laugh when I hear the passwords used for domain administrator account in companies...
<\sh> sure..nobody wants to lose his finger or two fingers :)
<Tonio_> \sh: their is a new system
<Tonio_> which is based on biometric + heart pulse
<Tonio_> then is the finger is cut, no blood going in it, it doesn't work
<Tonio_> that's very interesting
<Tonio_> \sh: heard about that ?
<\sh> nope..any pointers?
<Tonio_> \sh: television ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: might be found on the web, but not easy to find.....
<Tonio_> \sh: it is already used on expensive cars
<\sh> hehehe...and after the driver had an accident with this car, he can never drive it again :)
<Tonio_> \sh: fancy revuing the vpn modules of n-m for universe uploading once I finish the packages cleaning ?
<Tonio_> \sh: assume yes :)
<Tonio_> ^^
<\sh> I'm not a motu anymore :)
<Tonio_> \sh: did you purge your key ??
<\sh> no..I removed myself from the dev and core dev team...
<Tonio_> \sh: can't you simply ask to be added again ?
<Tonio_> due to the situation, I don't see the point that would get reject
<\sh> Tonio_: No...I don't want that...actually I will start from scratch :)
<\sh> when the time comes
<Tonio_> \sh: I can understand
<\sh> right now, I'm happy that I can chat here but I don't have the head for doing really serious stuff..I'm playing around with something, but just for the fun
<Tonio_> \sh: after darkness, there is light
<\sh> that's the plan :) 
<Tonio_> it's gonna get better from day to day
<mart> there's a stray "Powered by" at the bottom of the kubuntu.org packages....
<mart> oh, the png doesn't render in konqueror here... but it does in gwenview. weird.
<kwwii> ok...time for bed...the Ubuntu boot pics are done as well
<kwwii> at least the first version of them
<kwwii> I cannot wait to hear everyone scream about this stuff
<kwwii> bye
<Tonio_> Lure: packages will be uploaded in 30 minutes
<Tonio_> Lure: want me to add them on my repo ?
<Lure> Tonio_: you should - then we can ask on forums for testers
<Tonio_> Lure: yup :)
<Lure> Tonio_: should we package also pptp - see bug 39696
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39696 in network-manager "NetworkManager PPTP Support" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39696
<Lure> Tonio_: this may explain VPN problems with Ubuntu n-m - bug 37239
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37239 in network-manager "VPN connection should alter /etc/resolv.conf" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37239
<Tonio_> that's a limit that exists with the openvpn client
<Tonio_> this is not due to n-m specificly
<Tonio_> the openvpn CLI client has the same issue
<Lure> you mean the resolv.conf stuff?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> there is the same issue with the standard vpn client
<Tonio_> which is used by the module
<Tonio_> this is not an n-m issue to me
<Tonio_> the issue is due to openvpn, that only manages this with the windows version on the client
<Tonio_> s/on/off
<Lure> ok
<Tonio_> I explained that to keybuck, but didn't receive any answer
<Lure> Tonio_: I am going trough n-m bugs jusy now - should I advertise your packages in the ones regarding n-m?
<Lure> regarding vpn
<Tonio_> Lure: wait a bit that I'm finished with slomo on this :)
<Lure> ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-22
<Tonio_> Lure: packages are on the testing repo
<Lure> should we advertise them to people in bugs?
<Tonio_> Lure: I think you can ;)
<Tonio_> packages may receive only very minor changes now
<Lure> do you plan to add pptp too?
<Tonio_> hum....
<Tonio_> don't know
<Tonio_> isn't that going to double the stuff with kppp ?
<Tonio_> Lure: and is knetworkmanager able to handle that ? since it is designed to use the yast ppp features
<Lure> good question... but not much of code anyway in knm, so I suspect it depends on n-m
<Tonio_> Lure: I think both ubuntu and kubuntu have good softwares to work with ppp/pptp actually
<Tonio_> so that can be differed to dapper+1 maybe..
<Lure> probably yes, I just wanted to point out as VPN support in n-m is seens as all three of them...
* kmon leaves
<kmon> good night everyone
<Lure> good nite
<\sh> hmmm..does anyone has a compilable knetworkmanager package? :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: what, the one in universe or main?
<freeflying> \sh: it's in universe nw 
<\sh> knetworkmanager cant be installed
<Hobbsee> network-manager-kde
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> what a name
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> to fit in with network-manager-gnome
<Hobbsee> confusing though
<\sh> well...the naming scheme is useless, when the programm is named knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> true
<\sh> well, there should be a meta package with network-manager-kde and the real package knetworkmanager
<\sh> which makes more sense in my POV
<freeflying> \sh: that's sound well
<\sh> I'll file a bug report...
<\sh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/39842
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39842 in knetworkmanager "Totally useless naming convention" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> Lure: ping
<Lure> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Lure: see previous stuff - your domain, is it not?
<jpatrick> Lure: tried to split the beagle package yesterday; result vritual impossible
<Lure> \sh - we just follow Debian on this
<\sh> is debian the answer? I don't think so :)
<Lure> There are many n-m packages and they all have common n-m prefix
<Lure> \sh - Riddell told us to follow debian as much as possible, so we did
<\sh> yes, but if you are searching the web, you won't find any network-manager-kde stuff...so the most logical way is apt-get install knetworkmanager :)
<Lure> \sh - I will talk with Riddell what to do about
<Lure> I have to run now... ;-)
<\sh> I know the rationals :) yes...but from a user perspective it's quite better to have a meta package with the original name
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<jpatrick> nice hostname
<kwwii> ;-)
<Hobbsee> lol
<kwwii> Riddell: did you get my mail with the boot images?
<Tonio_> hey all ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> \sh: just read your email concerning knetworkmanager.... I must say your opinion on this is nice ;)
<Tonio_> I'm just working on the package on that point
<jpatrick> hi
<Tonio_> hey jpatrick:)
<Riddell> kwwii: yep
<\sh> Tonio_: well...I just read about it while I was searching for a kde frontend for network manager, found knetworkmanager, checked revu, tried apt-get install knetworkmanager, no package available...
<Tonio_> \sh: that's true :)
<\sh> Tonio_: so, from the users perspective, there should be a meta package with the original name of the application, and not with a "oh we have to follow debian and gnome stuff" 
<Tonio_> \sh: should work now, fancy looking at the package structure ?
<Tonio_> I'm not very used to build transitionnal packages :)
<\sh> just an entry in the control file :)
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, but anyway, I like people to look at my work before uploading :)
<Tonio_> let me pastebin
<\sh> btw..the revu package is not buildable in the moment, right?
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.com/664641
<Tonio_> can you just look at this :)
<Tonio_> \sh: the revu package is completly outdated ;)
<\sh> jepp...that's it...but the long description should mention the naming convention 
<\sh> and it's not a transitional package :)
<\sh> more a meta package :)
<Tonio_> yup, that's was just to build, I now have to clean descs ;)
<Tonio_> Metapackage installing knetworkmanager, designed to fit with the
<Tonio_>  network-manager components naming convention
<Tonio_> is that better ?
<\sh> yepp
<\sh> and amarok is somewhat ill and broken arg
<\sh> it should reread the asound.conf file every time it's started
<\sh> or well, it's the xine engine
<Tonio_> \sh: which version ?
<\sh> any version:)
<Tonio_> hehe
<\sh> troubles with the headset...after reboot it's there..when I unplug it, it's not there anymore, so I have to change asoundrc to match new defaults
<\sh> or change the xine engine settings in amarok, which I can't because no default card :) which was my headset
<Tonio_> weird....
* Tonio_ uploading knetworkmanager to universe
* kwwii takes his son to the zoo...bbl
<pygi> Tonio_: knetorkmanager deb file? :)
<Tonio_> pygi: yes
<Tonio_> and network-manager-kde is now a metapackage depending it
<Tonio_> much better
<pygi> it's not knetorkmanager for sure ) :)
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> where did I do that name error ?
<pygi> the list :)
<Tonio_> ho !!!
<pygi> btw. Happy Easter :)
<Tonio_> sorry for this ;) you may have understood by yourself ;)
<pygi> yes, I know, just wanted to joke you around :)
<Tonio_> pygi: I'm not catholic, but happy easter too ;)
<pygi> ah, sorry then Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> pygi: no pb ;)
<Tonio_> that doesn't prevent me from eating chocolate ;)
<Tonio_> but to me easter isn't more than eating chocolate eggs ;)
<\sh> thx Tonio_ :) 
<Tonio_> \sh: for what ?
<Tonio_> knm ?
<\sh> Tonio_: for the fastest bugclosing ever :)
<Tonio_> \sh: lol :)
<pygi> :)
<Tonio_> I noticed bogofilter isn't installed by default anymore.......
<Tonio_> should we ship it automatically to make it easier for users to configure kmail propperly ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: it was under Breezy, huh?
<OdyX> Tonio_: I think we should.
<Tonio_> OdyX: that's my feeling too :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> well I'm going to add a note for the next kubuntu meeting on that point ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: which is planned in 10 days, huh ?
<Tonio_> yup
<pygi> Tonio_: where do I sign up for the meeting?
<Hobbsee> pygi: sign up?  you turn up,,,
<Tonio_> pygi: simply come ;)
<pygi> will do =P
* pygi = sleepy :)
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<OdyX> Tonio_: UTC = GMT ?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> apt-get moo
<pygi> joy, middle of night :P
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> just discovered this ;)
<jpatrick> go greenwich!!!
<Tonio_> aptitude moo works too ;)
<Tonio_> as aptitude -v moo, aptitu -vv, moo aptitude -vvv moo
<Tonio_> they have time for this.......... hehe
<OdyX> Tonio_: un lphant qui se fait manger par un serpent ?
<OdyX> :D
<Tonio_> OdyX: ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: I was thinking about file association
<Tonio_> \sh: actually, the latest package installed is prior to others, and the result is kaffeine opens audio files by default
<Tonio_> \sh: do you think I should change this to open them with amarok ? In my opinion that's better
<\sh> well, for audio files amarok should be the default
<Tonio_> \sh: I'm implementing this in k-d-s
<Tonio_> will be done in 15 minutes
<Tonio_> \sh: the problem is that package is the one on which I spend most of my time, and I can't upload it myself............
<\sh> I can't upload it either :)
<Tonio_> \sh: sent the debdiff to Riddell, we have to wait for upload now ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: any idea who may I ping for main inclusion reports ?
<Tonio_> we have lots of them waiting.......
<\sh> kamion or mdz :)
<freeflying> Tonio_:  seems you'd apply for core-dev 
<Tonio_> freeflying: I'm wau too light for this :)
<Tonio_> way
<Tonio_> freeflying: depends who is managing the meeting ;)
<freeflying> hehe
<Tonio_> freeflying: for example raphink didn't have mdz to face him when he subscribed ;)
<Tonio_> freeflying: but as far as I know, when mdz is there.............. it is not really easy ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> I would be ridiculous ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: isn't it ? ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: as you did it, you may know better than I do :)
<\sh> na it's ok :) mdz is doing the right thing to interview the candidates correctly :)
<Tonio_> \sh: I didn't say it wasn't nice ;) I was just saying that I would be ridiculous if I tried ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: core-dev required knowledge I don't have, honnestly
<freeflying> Tonio_: why don't you have a try , maybe it will be easier 
<Tonio_> \sh: unless I have some chance ;) raphink for example didn't have ANY question when he applyed as core-dev ;)
<Tonio_> freeflying: maybe in a few month, but honnestly, my place is in MOTU actually ;)
<Tonio_> I am one of the most actives kubuntu-devs
<Tonio_> and that's fine ;)
<Tonio_> I don't need more
<freeflying> Tonio_: kubuntu team need more 
<Tonio_> unless there is a real need for new core-devs
<Hobbsee> freeflying: that is true.  but not pressure him
<Hobbsee> s/not/dont
<Tonio_> freeflying: I may ask Riddell(s opinion on this
<\sh> Tonio_: then he was lucky that day :)
* OdyX votes for Tonio_. !
<freeflying> Hobbsee: Tonio_ is the right candidate for kubuntu now 
<Tonio_> I think I need to spend a few weeks reading the debian policy and reading docs on debhelper first
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> my packaging skills are too limited
<Tonio_> and I'm not a developper
<Tonio_> so if I can't code, I need to at least be a better packager that I am
<freeflying> Tonio_:  ++
<Tonio_> I contribute a lot, but on easy stuff...
<Tonio_> \sh: your opinion ?
<freeflying> also kubuntu need more MOTUs
<Tonio_> raphink already told me about trying to apply for core-dev
<Tonio_> according to him, if he is core-dev, there is no reason I'm not
<Tonio_> but honnestly, I may not have the chance he had when he applyede ;)
<Tonio_> no Kamion, no mdz, no elmo :)
<Tonio_> that will not hapen everyday :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: ping?
<Tonio_> freeflying: I agree it needs more motus :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: just have a try
<Tonio_> freeflying: maybe in 3 month......
<Tonio_> I will then have no job, and time to prepare for this
<Tonio_> but I don't want to bet on chance and saying "I hope kamion and mdz will not be there"
<Tonio_> if I do it, I wanna be ready for this ;)
<Tonio_> I took my time to become member, and same for motu :)
<freeflying> heh, I apply twice , then got approved 
<Tonio_> I was approved first time, but that was special :)
<Tonio_> for example for motu, I had a hudge package list, that helped
<Tonio_> I would prefer kubuntu to get more motus than another coredev ;)
<Tonio_> that's prior in my opinion
<freeflying> also core-dev
<Tonio_> there are 2 actually. should be enough till dapper is out
<Tonio_> then we'll see ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping ?
<freeflying> when will beta out ?
<Tonio_> freeflying: wendesday or thursday
<freeflying> I'd have a test on ppc
<Tonio_> freeflying: are you motu ?
<freeflying> Tonio_: ya
<Tonio_> cool ;)
<Tonio_> though you were still a member only
<OdyX> Tonio_: "member only" ?
<Tonio_> OdyX: ubuntu member
<Tonio_> first grade when motu is another one ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: possible to be Ubuntu member without being MOTU ?
<Tonio_> you need to be a member to become a motu
<OdyX> OK...
<Tonio_> and you need to be a motu to become a core-dev
<Tonio_> which is the higher grade
<OdyX> had not understood it like that...
<OdyX> OK.
* OdyX has a lot of work to be at least member...
* Hobbsee wouldnt want motu status yet...
<Tonio_> and which those guys force myself to try to apply ^^ ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: why ?
* Hobbsee needs to figure out how stuff works yet!
<OdyX> Tonio_: you are member, aren't ya ?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee <3
<Tm_T> whops
<Tonio_> OdyX: I'm a mamber, a motu and a kubuntu-dev
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i still have problems with the packages - undersatnding shlib depends and all that...and working more with debhelper, etc
<Tonio_> but not a core-dev
<OdyX> Tonio_: god...
<Tonio_> OdyX: you can check launchpad people's page to see the groups they are members of
<OdyX> Tonio_: :D
<OdyX> Tonio_: OK
<Tm_T> hm
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/people/tonio
<Tonio_> here is my page for example ;)
<Tm_T> I'm member of nothing?
<OdyX> Tonio_: You should have some more Karma ...
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> https://launchpad.net/people/jussi-kekkonen
<Tonio_> OdyX: well, karma doesn't mean anything
<Tm_T> look, I'm very active ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: I know.. perfectly well..
<OdyX> :D
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: now that really doesnt seem right - the karma, that is
<Tonio_> a bug comment brings lots of karma, when a package doesn't.......
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/people/tonio/+packages
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: check out mine versus yours - that's nuts...
<Tonio_> this, for example, didn't bring me any karma point ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: I know... raphink ever showed me that
<Hobbsee> you ought to have way more than i do...
<Tonio_> the best way to get more karma is making translation still, which is of course important, but can't be compared to packaging, since is can be done way faster and easier
* Hobbsee admires all the pretty little icons...
<Hobbsee> that's true
<OdyX> Tonio_: bug tracking gives a lot too...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: look at raphink's page........ he has a nice collection too :)
<Tonio_> OdyX: yes, true ;)
<Tonio_> just that they really should give points for packaging stuff ;)
<Hobbsee> and so he should
<OdyX> Tonio_: but raphink creates "artifical groups" :D
<Hobbsee> !!!
* OdyX is joking.
<Tonio_> OdyX: hehe
<OdyX> Tonio_: like translation team in papamiento...
<OdyX> :D
<freeflying> I wonder anyone here wanna apply for motu
<OdyX> I don't mean it is unuseful... but pretty fin
<OdyX> s/fin/fun
<OdyX> freeflying: I would, but in two years, after lot of learning
<Tonio_> freeflying: Hobbsee should in my opinion
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no way, not yet...
* Hobbsee has uni stuff, anyway, unforutnately...
<freeflying> OdyX: two years is quite long 
<Hobbsee> that's why i wasnt going for  membership for a while - didnt know how much i'd be able to contribute
<Tonio_> OdyX: member doesn't require much stuff
<Tonio_> OdyX: nice contribution is enough
<OdyX> freeflying: I just don't know were to begin.. I want to learn, but don't know how
<freeflying> Hobbsee: actrually, you've contributed  lots
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, i was away just before UVF hit, so i lost a couple of weeks then...and there's not much point packaging now
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yes, but not packaging wise
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I actually upload at least 2 PACKAGE PER DAY ;)
<freeflying> OdyX: everyone here would like help you  also #ubuntu-motu 
<Tonio_> oups sorry
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> bug correction, uvf exceptions etc...... there is so much to do
<OdyX> Tonio_: I know there's a lot... but don't feel having capabilities...
<Hobbsee> hard to know what to do though - and a lot of bugs i've set to need info, and no one comes back with hnfo...
<OdyX> s/capa.../habilities..
<Hobbsee> *info
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but to upload a new ubuntu version of a package, it is required to be a motu....... here is the issue ;)
<OdyX> Hobbsee: I even reported much but not getting feedback... 
<Hobbsee> mind you, there's a lovely list of bugs in kdebase, which needs looking iat
<Hobbsee> *at
* Hobbsee really cant spell tonight!
<Tonio_> OdyX: ask Riddell the abilities I had when I started contributing one year ago......... it was ridiculous
* Hobbsee has had a very dodgy day, and that's thrown everything off!
<OdyX> Tonio_: You're just Window's king...
* Hobbsee mutters about silly people reversing into me, up a one way street...
<Tonio_> OdyX: how do you know that ? :)
<Tonio_> yes, my mastering isn't on linux still, but on windows :)
<OdyX> Tonio_: I'm HoPHP... Dolphins... you know...
<OdyX> XD
<Tonio_> OdyX: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that is true.  and i'm kinda happy having other people check what i do
<OdyX> Tonio_: changed nick.
<OdyX> Tonio_: that one is better, though :D
<Tonio_> so yes, I know windows way better than linux........; drives me nuts sometimes.........
<OdyX> Tonio_: like spending whole life on proprietary stuff ?
<OdyX> :D
<Tonio_> not hole life, but well.... I learned informatics in a microsoft learning center for 2 years.......... that helps ;)
<Tonio_> then I worked as a junior sysadmin, and then senior
<Tonio_> so it'll take time before my linux knowledge reach the same level
<OdyX> Tonio_: but your's even better than mine
<Tonio_> OdyX: not sure :)
<OdyX> Tonio_: you package, I don't...
<Tonio_> OdyX: doesn't mean you don't know the system better than I do for example ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: sure :D
* OdyX feels good :D
<Tonio_> heher
<Tonio_> time to eat ;) seya
<OdyX> Seeya
<caleb-> freeflying: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2286 # gcin uploaded with comments
<Tonio_> caleb-: I'll revu this afternoon
<caleb-> Tonio_: Thank you. :-)
<Tonio_> caleb-: no pb ;)
<freeflying> caleb-: how about using a .desktopfile instead if menu ?
<caleb-> freeflying: upstream has desktop file in /usr/share/applications and /usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets
<Tonio_> caleb-: shouldn't it be /usr/share/applications/kde
<Tonio_> ?
<freeflying> caleb-: then we needn't provide menu 
<caleb-> Tonio_: oops...It is different between Debian and Ubuntu?
<Tonio_> caleb-: well.... to me kde apps have to sit in /kde/ folder......
<Tonio_> sounds logic
<freeflying> caleb-: and why add locels to Suggests
<Tonio_> isn't that a kde application ? (I didn't look at the sources...)
<caleb-> Tonio_: gcin is not kde apps...
<Tonio_> caleb-: sorry then ;)
<caleb-> freeflying: upstream has menus...should I remove them?
<OdyX> Hey people... Does somebody know WHY ON HELL we do have to translate Koffice again in Launchpad ?
<freeflying> caleb-: you use part of long description in short section 
<caleb-> freeflying: Uh...xcin suggests locales...so...
* sebas rubs his eyes.
<Tm_T> OdyX: wtf
<OdyX> Tm_T: take a look here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/koffice/+pots/koffice/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<OdyX> 813 missing..
<Tm_T> OdyX: no, not wtf for that, wtf that red, flashy text
<Tm_T> OdyX: what did you think of doing that
<Tonio_> OdyX: looks like the actual translations aren't imported correctly.......
<Tm_T> oh why you burn my eyes?!
<OdyX> Tm_T: angry.. :D (did not appear on my Konvi)
<OdyX> Tm_T: sorry for that. Won't make it again.
<freeflying> caleb-: besides these , nice to me 
<Tm_T> OdyX: please never do that again
<Tm_T> ok
<OdyX> Tm_T: registered Chef.
<Tm_T> ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: so what? should I upload *.po's from kde's svn ?
<Tm_T> =)
<OdyX> Tonio_: or wait for...
<Tm_T> OdyX: wait for revolution in france
* Tm_T hides
<OdyX> Tm_T: this doesn't touch me any... I'm no french. :D
<Tonio_> OdyX: probably wait for kde implmentation in launchpad gets better ;)
<Tonio_> it is on the way
<Tm_T> OdyX: again colours... please
<OdyX> Tm_T: cannot play with you ?
<OdyX> :D
<Tm_T> OdyX: people get killed for less
<OdyX> Tonio_: I asked in #launchpad, but no answer...
<OdyX> Tm_T: s/killed/kicked ?
<sebas> OdyX: There might be people reading this who do not see very well.
<Tm_T> OdyX: killed
<Tm_T> OdyX: I prefer large axe
<sebas> So you're basically taking away their possibility to reading the text.
<Tm_T> OdyX: and no, I don't use sharp end, that would be too easy end... ] ;=
<OdyX> sebas: hum... argument is OK... but unapplicable here...
<sebas> Why?
<sebas> Did you make sure not badly-sighted people are on IRC? :P
<OdyX> because it is (or should be) desactivable...
<sebas> Maybe not for clients that have the accessibility features?
<sebas> Anyway, it's *very* bad practice.
<sebas> And probably the easiest way to annoy people on IRC.
<OdyX> sebas: I'm very conscient of that, and made it twice: first generally (did not appear on MY screen) and then just for Tm_T who, afaik has no problems...
<OdyX> sebas: anyway... this does not solve my problem of having to translate Koffice
<Tm_T> OdyX: has no problems for what?
<OdyX> Tm_T: for reading text in red...
<Tm_T> OdyX: I do have problems with your use of colours
<Tm_T> OdyX: and yes, because it was flashing, it was really hard to read
<OdyX> Tm_T: do you use Konversation ?
<Tm_T> no
<OdyX> Tm_T: OK...
<freeflying> Tonio_: any comments on gcin?
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/colours-01.png
<Tm_T> OdyX: look
<Tm_T> doesn't look nice
<Tm_T> ;(
<sebas> Hm, now seeing the screenshot, I didn't even notice the message after "no"
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> sebas: yeah, you can't see it if you have black background
<sebas> I've very dark background, and all text set to pretty light colors.
<Tm_T> ugh
<Tm_T> I used to have that way
<OdyX> as it appeared here: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/1563/capture13vo.png
<sebas> Ow well, I should just switch my color setup and wait for the next one to do colors. :/
<Tm_T> haha
<OdyX> Tm_T: I now understand... but as you see... every line with my name is in red, so one word in red did not seem too much...
<OdyX> und underlining did not appear...
<sebas> Uhm, OdyX The colors *do* get rendered on your screen that way.
<Tm_T> OdyX: see? playing with colours is not good idea
<sebas> Albeit not the backgrounded ones
* OdyX has understood for at least 30 lines and ever said he won't do it again.
<Tm_T> hehe
* OdyX can still debate, even without seeing interest.
<Tm_T> no you can't
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> oh well
<Tm_T> coffee ->
<OdyX> Hi again.
<Hobbsee> hi OdyX 
<Hobbsee> no manual entry for configure...odd...
<Tonio_> freeflying: about gcin, I'll revu later
<freeflying> Tonio_: rhx
<Tonio_> freeflying: my girlfriend just called me, and she'll be there tomorrow
<freeflying> Tonio_: it's nice to you heh
<Tonio_> if she sees my flat as it is actually, I think I'm gonna get killed.......
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> I need to clean it.........
<Hobbsee> she likes clean stuff, hey?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: she like "normal" stuff
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> but my flat is actually.............. hum.......... any idea of what hell can look like ?
* Tonio_ cleaning.........
* OdyX gives some mental help to Tonio_
<Tonio_> merci copain !!!!!!!
<OdyX> :D
* OdyX is happy not to have any girlfriend AT THE MOMENT, as the state of his room is... wel...
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is happy not to have a girlfriend all the time!
<Hobbsee> lol
<OdyX> Hobbsee: geek !!! :D
<Hobbsee> OdyX: probably that too - but the reason in particular:  i'm female
<Hobbsee> :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: don't you like clean stuff?heh
<Hobbsee> freeflying: my mother is a clean freak - each and everytime i cant find something in here, it's cos she's "cleaned" everything...
<Hobbsee> it's rather annoying :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee:  :)
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well... let's use [boy|girl] friend then :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i just thought it was rather...i dunno, weird mood tonight
<Hobbsee> trying to figure out enumeration with c++, and it's not really working much
<OdyX> Wondering what's the politic for severity in bugs...
<OdyX> if I cannot add an event (crash) in korganizer, is it major or normal ?
<Hobbsee> i thought there was a listing of that...somewhere..
<OdyX> Yep... That's my problem.. were...
<OdyX> s/were/where
<Hobbsee> trying to remember...
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek 
<Hobbsee> oh i know where i saw it!
<OdyX> so ? :D
<Hobbsee> OdyX: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ch05s02.html
<Hobbsee> packaging guide :D
<Hobbsee> was grabbing the link as i typed here...
<OdyX> Thanks !!
<OdyX> Well... inability to add an event (even Kubuntu meeting) is normal then ?
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Hobbsee> what are you trying to add?  and to where?
<OdyX> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/39419/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39419 in kdepim "korganizer krashes when creating event" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<OdyX> I'm on the way to confirm it...
<OdyX> and wondering if I should change some stuff (severity, binary pack', source pack'), for being precise and helpful...
<OdyX> what do you think ?
<OdyX> Well...
<OdyX> made
<Hobbsee> i'd leave it as normal...
<Hobbsee> i'd just change the status.
<OdyX> bug 39419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39419 in kdepim korganizer "korganizer krashes when creating event" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39419
<Hobbsee> i'm tol dthat you dotn have to assign it to kubuntu-bugs
<OdyX> OK...
<Hobbsee> yep, nice
<Hobbsee> it auto-assigns there - but i dont know...they seem easier to find when assigned there
<OdyX> I now do it... because after every bug I submitted... someone came after me and assigned it...
<OdyX> so...
<OdyX> don't know
<Hobbsee> lol...that was probably me :P
<Hobbsee> kdepim...i dont think i'm subscribed to that...
<Hobbsee> dont think i've ever gone through those bugs either...
<OdyX> it was quasi-always Kenny Dufus (from Bug Squad)
<OdyX> (double f)
<OdyX> So... what is the fastest way to get one bug solved ?
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<OdyX> solve it myself... :'(
<Hobbsee> OdyX: submit a patch yourself :P
<Hobbsee> lol
<freeflying> anyone can use zeroconf in kubntu
<OdyX> freeflying: don't know how... indeed
<Hobbsee> OdyX: ewww...looks like lots of lovely bugs...
<OdyX> Hobbsee: mine's ?
<Hobbsee> no, the ones for kdepim
<OdyX> Yep... seems pretty buggy
<OdyX> (stilll works indeed)
* Hobbsee kills off one bug there...
<OdyX> which ?
<Hobbsee> bug 27369
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27369 in kdenetwork akregator "Akregator crashed" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/27369
<Hobbsee> well, moved, anywya
<Hobbsee> and now i get email notification of it :P
<OdyX> fine.
<Hobbsee> (it was in the wrong place :P )
<Hobbsee> figured sticking all the akregator bugs together was wise...
<Lure> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> hmmm...what did i want you for...
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i replied to your forum post - about the kpowersave...
<Hobbsee> anyone here use kppp?
<Tonio_> Lure: I read the mail about the vpnc issue
<Tonio_> I must say we would need a bit more details........
<Lure> Tonio_: agree - just need to think what to ask...
<Tonio_> kitchen is cleaned, toilets too :) now the bathroom........
<Tonio_> Lure: details maybe :)
<jjesse> anyone else having problems with adept-notifier showing there are updates still available (the red triangle) and then when I click on it adept-notifier tells me there are no updates available?
<OdyX> Tonio_: don't forget take coffee mugs from computer.
<OdyX> jjesse: I did...
<Tonio_> jjesse: I saw that once yes
<jjesse> anyone fix it?
<Tonio_> generally on reboot
<Lure> jjesse: run apt-get update manually and see what it reports - it may be that some package is kept back
<jjesse> ah kpowersave have been kept back
<OdyX> does anyone else find annoying the new Javascript of Launchpad with Konqui ?
<Lure> jjesse: really? which version do you have installed currently?
<jjesse> kpowersave: 0.5.2
<Lure> jjesse: OK, this one is pretty old - does dist-upgrade works?
<jjesse> Lure: that's what i did
<OdyX> powersave is NOT working here, according to constant frequency...
<OdyX> should be reported ? where ?
<Lure> OdyX: what do you mean with "constant frequency"?
<Lure> OdyX: bugs should go in Launchpad as with any other package
<OdyX> Lure: ksysguard shows me 1695 (1,7 Ghz) instead of ~600 when "powersave" is selected.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> Lure: is knetworkmanager going into main for dapper?
<Lure> OdyX: try setting CPUFREQ_CONTROL to "userspace" in /etc/powersave/cpufreq
<Lure> Hobbsee: Tonio wrote main inclusion report, but is in the queue for some time
<Hobbsee> right, cool
<Lure> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportKNetworkManager
<Lure> Hobbsee: this kdm login issue is really strange - when did you noticed this the first time?
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Hobbsee> Lure: ah...2 versions ago...
<Lure> 2 versions of powersave?
<Hobbsee> of kpowersave
<Lure> interesting... this mean probably RC version before 0.6.0
<Hobbsee> might have only been one, i'm not sure...
<Hobbsee> havent really been watching the updates that carefully
<Lure> I will look into changelog a bit to understand if there is somethign in area of screensaver/logout
<OdyX> jjesse: my adept-notifier is shown even if I have nothing to update
<OdyX> Lure: restarted powersaved, but no change...
<Lure> OdyX: and cpu freq scaling worked before (w/o powersave)? What kind of CPU do you have?
<OdyX> Lure: it did with older version of kpowersave/powersaved && CPU is Pentium M (Centrino)
<Lure> OdyX: is "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq" also reporing wrong?
<OdyX> No...
<OdyX> this one is fine
<Hobbsee> yay!  one of the longer standing bugs in kdenetwork got fixed!
<OdyX> Hobbsee: # ?
<Hobbsee> 19661
<Hobbsee> bug 19661
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19661 in kdenetwork kopete "missing build dependency libxss and libxss-dev" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/19661
<Hobbsee> well, there's a number about auto-away plugin, in various places
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> auto-away of what? kopete?
* OdyX wonders what auto-away is.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yes
<Hobbsee> OdyX: means it switches to away when it detects idle, or screensaver
<Tm_T> OdyX: it measures your idle time, and if you're idle let's say, 15 min it sets you away
<Hobbsee> useful thing
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hum, what about it?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it's been fixed
<OdyX> Hobbsee: isn't that default on Kopetet ?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: true :)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it wasnt before...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: been fixed long time ago =)
<Hobbsee> OdyX: yeah...
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, on 0.12, but not on 0.11...
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> and I have no idea about 0.11
<OdyX> and when is the update planned ?
<Tm_T> I've been in 0.12 over half year now
<Hobbsee> to 0.12?  dapper+1, i expect
<Tm_T> yes, or, in separate kubuntu.org repository maybe
<Lure> OdyX: interesting, what about "sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq"
<Hobbsee> or that
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: 0.12 will be really good release ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
<OdyX> Lure: works.
<Tm_T> that reminds me, have to do something this week so it will be good release =)
<Lure> OdyX: and what does kpowersave tell you (if you click on icon)
<OdyX> Lure: seems the problem is in ksysguard.
<Tm_T> kwwii: moin
<Lure> it may be just bug in KSysGuard
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<kwwii> moin Tm_T
<Tm_T> :)
<Hobbsee> anyone here use KPPP at all?
<OdyX> Lure: correct too
<Lure> kwwii: new splash looks ok with me, I just did not have time to package (probably need to wait for Riddell)
<OdyX> /me is real bad tester.
<kwwii> Lure: cool, thanks for testing it
<Lure> OdyX: you will learn... ;-) 
<OdyX> Lure: it comes.. :D - So bug is in ksysguard.
<Lure> OdyX: probably - not sure how it gets CPU info - maybe just print max (never used that app ;-))
<OdyX> Lure: it did take it correctly...
<OdyX> Lure: bug 6724
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6724 in kdebase "ksysguard fails to report cpu_freq in dapper" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6724
<OdyX> Lure: look at second commentary... The problem is in /proc/cpuinfo - which is buggy.
<Lure> OdyX: it is not buggy, just the semantic has changed ;-)
<OdyX> Lure: OK. Can be considered in that way
<OdyX> Lure: so ksysguard should be hardly changed.
<OdyX> Lure: maybe too late for Dapper ?
<Lure> OdyX: probably - we should also submit to upstream I think...
* OdyX is going onto bugs.kde.org
<Tonio_> OdyX: be brave..........
<Tonio_> bugs.kde.org is the worst bts ever.........
<Hobbsee> excellent - another bug fix!
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, be very brave for bugs.kde.org!
<Hobbsee> it's so slow too!
<Lure> ;-)
<OdyX> Tonio_: yeah.. I have funny pages:http://bugs.kde.org/simple_search.cgi?id=ksysguard%20cpu&offset=100
<OdyX> very useful.
<OdyX> damn slow
<Tonio_> kde2...........
<Tonio_> their search engine is a shame, really.........
<Tonio_> can you imagin support.microsoft.com giving you results of windows 3.1 ???
<Tonio_> how stupid
<OdyX> Tonio_: I can't imagine support.ms.com having a bug tracker.
<OdyX> XD
<Tonio_> OdyX: hehe
<OdyX> Tonio_: do they really ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: do you use yakuake ?
<Hobbsee> when was kde 3.5.1 released? before december?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Tonio_> OdyX: yes I do
<Lure> Hobbsee: I have submitted msn file transfer bug in kopete the other day
<Hobbsee> good thinking
<Tonio_> yakuake is genius :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah, i saw...
<OdyX> Tonio_: in fr ? I had it in FR before today's update. Now in english.
<Tonio_> OdyX: ah ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: I like it very much..
<Lure> Hobbsee: didn;t you work on this in past?
<Hobbsee> i did, i just cant remember it this second
<Tonio_> OdyX: to what I remember it has never been in french????
<Tonio_> ...
<Tonio_> OdyX: or did you use homebuild ?
<Hobbsee> d.k.o says it was november, yeah...
<Hobbsee> it certainly wasnt march!
<OdyX> Tonio_: hum... OK.... At least "Terminal" changed to "Shell"
<Tonio_> OdyX: that doesn't mean language was changed :)
<OdyX> so it gives me the impression it is in english... but only term changed.
<Tonio_> terminal is english too :)
<OdyX> Tonio_: Som
<Tonio_> yes it was updated today, I uploaded latest version yesterday
<Tonio_> it resolves the "first line" bug
<OdyX> Tonio_: yep. Seen
<Lure> Tonio_: great - this one was minor but annoying ;-)
<OdyX> Tonio_: but shortcuts even changed...
<OdyX> Names and shortcuts changed.. Bastante mucho.
<Lure> Tonio_: kde print strikes again in bug 33173
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33173 in kdebase "kdeprint can not contact cups" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33173
<Lure> :-(
<Hobbsee> Lure: again, or is that old?
<Tonio_> Lure: that's known
<Tonio_> if no solution is found till the release, we are supposed to eventually get back to cups 1.1
<Lure> there were some fixes done by Riddell in last days but it seems it is no good...
<Lure> pitti found on guy who is changing kde print to new cups interfaces
<Lure> s/on/one/
<Tonio_> the problem is that new cups version returns an error message when listing an empty printer list
<OdyX> well.. it works here...
<Tonio_> gnome cups manager avoids the error, and kdeprint shows it
<Tonio_> but in any case, the error is there
<Tonio_> OdyX: it works cause you have a printer installed :)
<Tonio_> remove it and restart kdeprint to see the error message
<OdyX> Tonio_: that's it...
<OdyX> Tonio_: I had it..
<OdyX> Tonio_: in fact, I CANNOT go into root'mode..
<Tonio_> OdyX: that's another bug ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: ;)
<OdyX> How is it to launch it directly (kcmshell ** ) ?
* Hobbsee discovers how nice kdevelop is
<OdyX> kcmshell printmgr
<OdyX> no
<OdyX> Tonio_: I just finished yakuake's po translation.
<OdyX> Tonio_: where/who should i give/put it ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: mailed the dev.
<jdong> any chance of a ktorrent svn snapshot?
<jdong> I'm playing around with one right now, and it seems more stable than what we got in Dapper
<OdyX> jdong: solves the annoying 1024 limit ?
<jdong> what annoying 1024 limit is that?
<OdyX> jdong: if you have a lot of torrents containing a lot of files (like 6 GiB of Jamendo's free music) shared, Ktorrent 0.12 opens a thread for every file
<OdyX> and then complains because it is not able to open more 1024.
<jdong> oh, ouch
<jdong> let me test
<jdong> I believe I saw that happening before with 1.2
<OdyX> jamendo.com
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> I had no problem with my 0.11
<jpatrick> or redhotchilipeppers.com
<jpatrick> ;)
<OdyX> 0.11 => 1.1
<OdyX> jpatrick: they have torrents with Ogg ?
<jpatrick> No
<OdyX> Jamendo does :D
<OdyX> BT or eMule for Ogg q8 or q4 & Mp3 120 kiB
<jdong> nope; sadly still too many open files
<OdyX> jdong: and a BAD thing with the new version is the fact that "not entirely downloaded" have to be at their final place.
<OdyX> I do rather like 1.1 !!!
<jdong> yeah; but having DHT and ip filter support is important
<OdyX> 1.1 did allow to have a temporary place and then moves/'ln -s' the files to final place...
<jdong> otherwise you'll just get the influx going to azureus again
<OdyX> which allowed me to download being away with my multimedia-reader.
<Tonio_> YEAH !!!
<Tonio_> clean appartment
<Tm_kde4> I don't believe
<Tonio_> Tm_kde4: ???
<Tonio_> testing kde4 ? :)
<Tm_kde4> you having clean appartment, hah!
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Tm_kde4> yeah I am ;)
<Tonio_> preview released already ?
<Tm_kde4> running irssi in Konsole 3.9.02
<Tm_kde4> nope
<Tm_kde4> Tonio_: first usable previews will be released around dapper+1
<Tonio_> I know, this is why I was a bit astonished reading your nick :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: hi,
<Tm_kde4> yeah, this konsole is hilarious
<Tm_kde4> I can't even select text :p
<Tonio_> _Sime: hey ;) did you get my mail ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: when???
<Tonio_> _Sime: sent you an email last night
<Tonio_> _Sime: containing diff to add french to guidance desktop files
<Tm_kde4> Tonio_: something fun: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kopete-05050-01.png
<_Sime> Tonio_: found it. in my inbox-suspect.
<Tm_T> spam!1
<Tonio_> _Sime: grmpf.........
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: what is "fun" ?? :)
<OdyX> Tm_T: everything transparent, natively ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: well, it looks nice, but unusable
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ah ;)
<Tm_T> OdyX: no, that "transparent" thing is Kopete 0.12
<Tm_T> OdyX: and, well, fake transparency
<Tonio_> Tm_T: concerning 3D effects, what is kde plans ?
<OdyX> Tm_T and the terminal ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: cool, I'll put that in. Is Kubuntu also frozen for the beta release?
<Tonio_> wait for aiglx ? performing everything software or?
<Tm_T> OdyX: terminal is Eterm
<Tm_T> OdyX: and there's xterm and Konsole too
<Tonio_> _Sime: I don't think it is frozen for applications developped for kubuntu, like guidance or adept
<Tm_T> OdyX: and no, no "real" transparency at all here
<Tm_T> OdyX: don't need it ;)
<OdyX> OK. Tm_T
<Tm_kde4> bah, problems with Kopete, as usual
<OdyX> Tm_kde4: "as usual" ?
<Tm_kde4> yeah
<Tm_kde4> http://kopete.pastebin.com/665271
<Tm_kde4> oh well
<Tm_kde4> https is broken anyway
<_Sime> Tonio_: i just commited your desktop file changes, thanks.
<Tonio_> _Sime: your servant ;)
<jpatrick> slave, more likely
<OdyX> Canonical claims using free software, no? So what's that? https://launchpad.net/%40%40/dynarch/hmenu.js (totally unreadable, though)
<jpatrick> blimey
<OdyX> There's a bug into that that provoques Konqueror to switch to every launchpad tab... I'm trying to swim into that, but it's real ***
<jpatrick> file a bug on it
<OdyX> I did file...
<jpatrick> "Completely unreadable code"
<OdyX> but Launchpad argue it's Konqueror's bug...
* OdyX goes to #launchpad ask some questions...
<OdyX> bug 39312... If one of you kings have an idea on that...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in konqueror "BAD tab comportements in Launchpad (and others)" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
<jpatrick> kings?
<OdyX> jpatrick: kings = Ubuntu members != me.
<OdyX> jpatrick: guru is better ?
<jpatrick> i just sit here and help out when I can
<OdyX> jpatrick: I do even :D
<jpatrick> right now, helping out kubuntu-es.org
<OdyX> jpatrick: I'm in Madrid :D
<jpatrick> OdyX: can't speak Spanish here... :(
<OdyX> jpatrick: well.. I'm no native... Swiss guy in ERASMUS.. 
<OdyX> but I can reasonnably well.
<jpatrick> Me neither :)
<jpatrick> supper time ->
<OdyX> Clear
<OdyX> !
<OdyX> Where are ya '
<OdyX> ?
<jpatrick> OdyX: Girona, Catalonia
<OdyX> Well... Not so near for a beer :D
<jpatrick> LaserJock: can we write documentation for Dapper+1?
<jpatrick> OdyX: too young for beer
<OdyX> means ?
<jpatrick> que?
<OdyX> edad...
<LaserJock> jpatrick: yes, the Dapper docs have been branched
<jpatrick> LaserJock: woohoo
<jpatrick> OdyX: 14
* OdyX feels very old.
<LaserJock> jpatrick: so you can work in trunk now for Dapper+1
<jpatrick> LaserJock: course, I will as soon as I've done all this school work
<jjesse> jpatrick: what doc will you be working on for dapper +1
<LaserJock> heh, yeah. I need to finish my PhD at some point too
<jpatrick> jjesse: PackGuide
<jpatrick> have to improve the upgrade packages section
<jjesse> oh cool
<jpatrick> and maybe some kubuntu docs
<jpatrick> LaserJock: how do I get it?
<jpatrick> bzr branch https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/dapper/ ?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> svn checkout https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk ubuntu-doc
<jpatrick> ok, got it
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> I get errors from kdeprinter when printing, using the latest dapper packages. Some undefined reference
<kwwii> wow, much better
<kwwii> oops
<kwwii> wrong window
<sredna> There was an error loading kdeprint_cups. The diagnostic is:
<sredna> /usr/lib/kde3/kdeprint_cups.so: Undefined symbol: _ZN13KMCupsManager20slotConnectionFailedEi
<kmon> anyone knows if the new fglrx driver will be included in dapper?
<kmon> I've read here: http://compiz.ed3n.com/viewtopic.php?pid=2338#p2338 that the new driver solves problems between kdm and fglrx
<kmon> but maybe it's something with compiz enabled in kde...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-23
<OdyX> kmon: Well... Version: 6.9.0-8.23.7+2.6.15.8-1
<OdyX> I don't know... but this is the version I could have if needed.
<kmon> ati released 8.24.8
<kmon> it supports many x10xxx cards
<kmon> and I've read resolves issues with kdm (but I don't know if this is correct)
<kmon> I'm having issues with kdm and fglrx: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdm/+bug/36897/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36897 in kdm "blank screen on quit (no usplash)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kmon> so that's my main interest
<kmon> but I imagine many people with new laptops will like the addition
<OdyX> kmon: I'm on the other side of the force: nvidia
<OdyX> sorry, I cannot do much more than apt-cache show xorg-driver-fglrx
<kmon> OdyX: I'm running dapper :)
<OdyX> kmon: I do even...
<OdyX> kmon: but no special interest on Compiz (impossible to run Boinc...)
<kmon> OdyX: I'm not interested in compiz either
<OdyX> kmon: so what ?
<OdyX> kmon: download kororaa.... burn a CD and hold it with your laptop... :D
<OdyX> Then, when demo is necessary, take the CD, put it in reader, reboot and SHOW !
<kmon> kororra hangs my laptop
<kmon> it's a known issue with ati drivers
<OdyX> woops then :D
<OdyX> but wait for 0.3, they will probably include last drivers which you seem to say they comply...
<kmon> sure
<kmon> ok, time to sleep....
<kmon> good night everyone here
<OdyX> 'night kmon.
<kmon> bye
<Riddell> kwwii: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/100_0496.JPG
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/100_0497.JPG
<Riddell> not sure how useful those are with my shaky hand
<Riddell> but the beta image looks really bad, especially round the bottom of the letters
<OdyX> Riddell: this is intended to be the usplash for beta ?
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks for posting those
<Riddell> OdyX: yes
<Riddell> kwwii: however the scaling is just right
<kwwii> Riddell: I expected that the bottoms would do exactly that...good
<OdyX> Riddell: would not like to make something funny starting "beta" from the b of Kubuntu ?
<kwwii> Riddell: killer - that is the part that I was scared of
<kwwii> Riddell: taking a 14 color pic, scaling it, and then adding extra text to it is simply too much
<kwwii> but the kubuntu stuff should be about final, or?
<kwwii> I wonder how the syslinux pic looks like
<kwwii> there is a test program somewhere in the gfxboot stuff, I think
<Riddell> kwwii: I don't understand why it makes it look bad, the "beta" text doesn't contain any new colours
<kwwii> Riddell: well, it changes the weight of which color is used most
<kwwii> Riddell: and therefor effects the alpha (anti-aliasing) to indexed color conversion
<kwwii> Riddell: of course, I could make it *really* nasty block text after doing the colormapping
<kwwii> s/effects/affects
<kwwii> the question that we haven't answered yet (and I guess I am the only person thinking about it) is whether or not the colormaps for all pics fit the programs
<Riddell> ok, I need to work out how to do that again
<kwwii> if we have made a mistake and some important text is really dark blue on a black bg it will be considered a major bug
<kwwii> believe me, I have been there and done 
<kwwii> that
<kwwii> the colormap for the Usplash is good, we tested that
<kwwii> but I do not know what other stuff is used
<kwwii> I have only installed twice
<kwwii> :-)
* kwwii needs a test machine
<kwwii> time to buy my wife a new computer :-)
<OdyX> kwwii: XD
<kwwii> a simple cheap intel machine is what I need
<kwwii> anyway....
<kwwii> Riddell: is grub using a pic now or is it text?
<kwwii> Riddell: and do you know if there is any text shown when you first boot from the CD? (syslinux)
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, syslinux has a menu now
<Riddell> kwwii: grub doesn't use a picture
<kwwii> I put black as the first entry in the colormap but I think that grub and syslinux want white to be the last entry as well
<kwwii> and we have it at 8 for the Usplash
<kwwii> so I would need to change that for those pics, if that is the case
<kwwii> but I do not know the packages for *buntu
<kwwii> I am sure that someone will scream if it the first beta is borked because of that :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: on kubuntu non-beta the "ok" white text is not white
<Riddell> it's a dark blue
<Riddell> on kubuntu beta it is white
<kwwii> Riddell: we are talking about the Usplash, right?
<Riddell> yes
<kwwii> ok, I should be able to fix that, one second
<kwwii> hehe, I forgot to add the white to the pic
<kwwii> oops
<kwwii> see, that is why I wanted to test this stuff
<Riddell> same for the ubuntu pics, no white
<kwwii> ouch...I guess I thought that the beta pics were final at first
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/100_0498.JPG
<kwwii> thanks for mentioning it
<Riddell> to 502
<kwwii> man that logo looks bad
<kwwii> dude, the ubuntu splash stuff looks just as bad with the beta as without :-(
<kwwii> Riddell: mail sent with new pic(s), thanks again
<kwwii> for taking the time to test both
<kwwii> time for bed now
<kwwii> night all
<fromoze> Hi, I was trying to install dapper using expresso with monday's daily-live but when I try tu chose spanish Expresso disappears.
<Riddell> fromoze: got a backtrace?
<fromoze> Could it be a problem with the daily-liver or expresso works actually only for an english installation?
<Riddell> it should work fine, but wouldn't surprise me if there was a problem
<fromoze> no, I just finished the back-up of the hd and I was looking about downloading a new version of the live in the night to play tomorrow with :D
<Riddell> there's not been any changes
<Riddell> but I'll look into it tomorrow
<fromoze> then, I must insist tomorrow with a spanish installation and try to get a backtrace?
<fromoze> I mean, isn't a feature the problem, may be a bug.
<Riddell> yes, it'll be a bug, a backtrace would be useful
<fromoze> Then tomorro y will try to get it
<Riddell> thanks
<fromoze> I wanted to reinstall to try lvm
<fromoze> see you tomorrow ;)
<jjesse> is there a kubuntu-devel-annoucne mailing list like there is for ubuntu-devel-announce?'
<robotgeek> jjesse: probably not
<robotgeek> howdy freeflying 
<freeflying> robotgeek: hi
<robotgeek> translations seem to be going well
<freeflying> hehe, there have lots to be done for chinese 
* robotgeek relaxes
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: lol.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=930501&postcount=12
* robotgeek thinks everyone on that thread is not using dapper
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, i get that impression too.  but i liked the new acronym
<robotgeek> yeah, funny
<robotgeek> btw, i completed the qt frontend to EU, now making it work on dapper
<Hobbsee> EU?
<robotgeek> EasyUbuntu
<Hobbsee> ah nice :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: will installing gstreamer stuff on dapper Kubuntu screw something up?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i doubt it, but you never know
<Hobbsee> dont think i've had a rpoblem before..
<hendry> is there someplace i can see the kdebase changelog online?
<hendry> aha https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+changelog
<freeflying> hendry: subscribe to dapper-changes mailing list
<hendry> freeflying: ok
<freeflying> robotgeek: there are lots linux basics in kubuntu desktopguide , such as the explaining of dircections , basic cammand 
<hendry> freeflying: do you use skim?
<hendry> it still seem broken in my daily
<robotgeek> freeflying: yes, same as in the ubuntu desktopguide
<freeflying> hendry: ya
<freeflying> robotgeek: it's about 1/7 of the whole , quite lots
<freeflying> hendry: skim works smoothly on my daily upgrade system
<robotgeek> freeflying: well, just basics :P
<_Sime> Riddell: version 0.6.5 of guidance is now up ( http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/ )
<superstoned> just tried ubuntu. looks great (amazingly cool theme, tough the icons still suck), and it's fast. pitty they are held back by firefox - slow and not good looking.
<superstoned> kubuntu interferes with ubuntu, btw - icons, style...
<superstoned> and its even another user...
<superstoned> ubuntu throws all apps in the menu without submenu's so it gets crowded there.
<superstoned> gonnay try the menu editor in a few minutes ;-)
<superstoned> rythmbox has a nice interface, but after a few minutes i already get annoyed. doesn't resume playing, search doesn't work very well, clicking the close while it is in systray doesn't minimize to systray but quit - that's ok, but its not configurable so my music stops now and then...
<superstoned> doesn't show koffice in office menu
<superstoned> and its much slower on resizing a window, flickers like hell...
<superstoned> hmmmm, am i *subconsiously* looking for problems? ;-)
<superstoned> LOVE the look, btw
<superstoned> and the automatically resizing tab's in the terminal are cool. btw windows/style look really good.
<superstoned> but i NEED an always on top button on the windeco - no way i can find to change it. THATs something i love in KDE: you always know where to change stuff: want to change something? right mouse click on it, preferences - there it is. works almost always. almost never in gnome :(
<Tm_T> superstoned: yeah
<Tm_T> superstoned: and then again, too often new users doesn't seem to know there's more than one button in mouse
<Tm_T> :p
<superstoned> hmmm
<superstoned> well, i can't live with it
<superstoned> this goes as every time i used gnome - love it at first sight, after 5 min i discover nothing works the way I WANT IT
<Tm_T> superstoned: Gnome is... agh, it's somewhat nice but yet restrictive
<Tm_T> superstoned: golden cage
<Riddell> _Sime: cool, although it'll have to wait until after beta release
<Tm_T> Riddell: morning :)
<Tm_kde4> whooosh
<_Sime> Riddell: I was afraid of that...
<Tm_T> hmm, no cmake in repositories? :O
<Tm_T> ah there is
<Tm_T> old one :p
<Riddell> Tm_T: freeflying did an UVFe, not sure what came of it
<Tm_T> oh ok
<Tm_T> anyway, current cmake used in KDE4 development(?), 2.3.4-* something, has one little but painful issue: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-buildsystem/2006-April/002449.html
<Tm_T> I ended up moving some files in and out
<Lure> Riddell: why is koffice kept back for me (I have used 1.5 repo)
<Riddell> Lure: no idea
<Lure> Riddell: apt-get install koffice tels me:
<Lure> koffice: Depends: karbon (>= 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu1.1) but 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Lure> (and same for other dependant packages)
<Lure> Riddell: nothing urgent, I just get annoyed by this Attention sign in the tray (adept_notifier) ;-)
<freeflying> Tm_T: Riddell I've pinged dholbach for cmake's UVFe , hope it can be approved this time 
<Tm_T> yay!
<Tm_T> sounds good
<Tm_T> freeflying: I hope it's not that problematic version
<freeflying> Tm_T: upstream author have said he will release 2.4 soon , hope it can be soon
<Tm_T> aah, good good
<Riddell> freeflying: do you think we can move /usr/lib/libscim-gtkutils-1.0.so.8 to scim-gtk2-immodule ?
<Riddell> that would stop skim bringing in gtk/pango/etc
<freeflying> Riddell: just a moment
<freeflying> Riddell: shall we talked with minghua .
<Riddell> freeflying: sure
<Riddell> when he's around
<freeflying> Riddell: but haven't seen him here for a long time 
<superstoned> Tm_T
<superstoned> exactly, golden cage
<superstoned> :D
<Riddell> hello patwack 
<Tm_T> superstoned: yeah
<superstoned> has some nice things, may VERY well done config dialogues, many better than KDE (kde dev's could just have a peek at how the gnomes did layout some dialogues, and KDE would be more usable in a short time. tough the KDE devs are already improving here)
<superstoned> problem:  /usr/lib/kde3/kdeprint_cups.so: undefined symbol:_ZN13KMCupsManager20slotConnectionFailedEi (when trying to print). i need to log out and in again?
<Riddell> superstoned: hmm
<superstoned> there ARE new KDE packages, i'm installing them now.
<Riddell> what new packages?
<superstoned> but as i do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade a few times a day, they can't be old :D
<superstoned> kdelibs (0ubuntu6), some xorg, ubuntu-desktop
<superstoned> i'll try to log out and in again, we'll see how it goes then.
<superstoned> (after installation - almost finished)
<superstoned> Setting up kdelibs-bin (3.5.2-0ubuntu6) ...
<superstoned> Setting up kdelibs4c2a (3.5.2-0ubuntu6)
<superstoned> Setting up kdelibs4-dev (3.5.2-0ubuntu6) ...
<superstoned> Setting up kdelibs (3.5.2-0ubuntu6) .
<superstoned> ready
<superstoned> didnt even have to log out
<superstoned> its fixed now
<superstoned> maybe just ksycoca needed to run or something like that
<superstoned> it works now anyway, sorry Riddell :D
<OdyX> Riddell: I have some broken packages (koffice)...
<OdyX> Could it be due to Tonio's repo ?
<Lure> OdyX: is not Tonio's repo, but do you also use koffice15 repo?
<OdyX> Lure: I do.
<Lure> me to and have same problem...
<Lure> maybe something went into main repo and is now in conflict with koffice15 repo...
<Hobbsee> Lure: what problem is this?
<OdyX> koffice is in version 1.5.0-0ubuntu1.1 and requests k[all-components]  with that version, but they don't exist.
<Lure> Hobbsee: koffice is kept back
<Lure> if you try to install, you get this
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Lure> koffice: Depends: karbon (>= 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu1.1) but 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Lure> (many messages like this)
<Riddell> Lure: dapper or breezy?
<OdyX> Riddell: Dapper, with koffice-latest and Tonio's repos
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Riddell> well for some reason the other 1.1 packages didn't upload, how strange
<OdyX> Riddell: We do have only koffice ...
<Hobbsee> there were other people who reported problems with the koffice too, installing ones.  i dont remember what they were, right this minute, though
<Riddell> OdyX: yeah, probably my fault although I'm not sure how, anyway I'm uploading the rest now
<OdyX> Riddell: Good :D
<Hobbsee> have they gotten any further with the exception for main yet?  or is that still waiting?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no response yet
<Hobbsee> mmm ok
* Hobbsee makes two mental notes, one:  to call the smash repairer, and two:  to try out koffice when the packages are fixed
* Hobbsee wonders if there's anything shes' forgotten :P
<Tm_T> me?
<Hobbsee> you?
<Hobbsee> what about you?
<Tm_T> ...I don't know
<Tm_T> just thought you should remember me?
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> oh...well...yeah...like i remember everyone else here...
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: some day you'll understand part of my humour, tiny part :p
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: oh i do now, really.  i've just been to work tonight, and that always involves some form of harrassment...
<Lure> Riddell: dapper
<Hobbsee> oh!!!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hmm?
<Hobbsee> woo!  brain has come back!
<Hobbsee> is kwifimanager going to be depreciated, now that knetworkmanager has come out?  what should we do with those bug reports?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: oh, that doesn't sound fun
<jjesse> i like knetworkmanager :)
<Riddell> plan is for wlassistant to replace kwifimanager
<Hobbsee> jjesse: so do i!  it works
<Riddell> knetworkmanager won't be on the CD as I understand it (following network-manager-gnome)
<Lure> jjesse: good - have just seen your update to KubuntuDapperBeta - nice that your are taking care of this
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right...and so the kwifimanager bugs should be closed, saying "use wlassistant instead"?
<jjesse> Lure: thanks, i'm trying to stay on top of it
<Hobbsee> or should they be properly fixed?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not yet, it's not in main yet
<jjesse> Hobbsee: it helps when i travel to different branch offices and need to switch subnets
<Lure> jjesse: do you plan to include screenshots? should we send you some?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which isnt in main, wlassistant?
* Hobbsee will ignore them for the time being, then.
<Riddell> yes, wlassistant is waiting on a main inclusion review
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, anyone use kppp here?
* Hobbsee nods
* Riddell doesn't use kppp
* Hobbsee doesnt either, which means that those bug reports are getting ignored
<jjesse> i haven't tried to get my modem to work so i don't use kppp as well
<Riddell> just like they get ignored in KDE too, it's a shame
<Hobbsee> mmm ok...so set to need info, asking if they're reproducable now?
<Riddell> since nothing has changed with kppp any problems people have will likely still be there
<Hobbsee> lol...poor
<Riddell> it's the sort of thing that's pretty difficult for us to debug
<Hobbsee> that's true
* Hobbsee growls at people who cant READ THE FLAMING ASSIGNMENT SHEET!
<kwwii> Riddell: so the next thing I will make is the adept icon for the panel
<Riddell> kwwii: cool
<Riddell> superstoned: how is printing working for you now?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ping?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> jjesse: about where to find kubuntu bugs - the bugs are done by source packages.  so either search for bugs assigned to kubuntu-bugs (you miss some that way, but it's a good start), or search for each of the kde metapacakges - eg. kdepim, kdenetwork, kdemultimedia, kdebase, etc
<Hobbsee> at least, that's all i've found so far
<Hobbsee> there's ones for amarok, and kaffeine as well
<jjesse> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> jjesse: not a problem :)  
<freeflying> Riddell: we'd better mail to debian's mailing list for a discuss (libscim-gtkutils-1.0.so.8.1.0 issue)
<Riddell> freeflying: hmm, ok
<freeflying> Riddell: this will be better pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org
<Riddell> freeflying: can yu do that?
<Riddell> s/yu/you/
* Hobbsee beds, due to some more rotten dizziness...
<Hobbsee> night all..
<freeflying> Riddell: you know I'm not good at English , I don't know if I can sxpress clearly  :)
<Riddell> what was the system settings admin problem people were having?
<Tm_T> there's one thing annoying me, when I rightclick desktop -> Configure Desktop -> ...there's no more monitor settings
<Tm_T> oh well, not big problem, but got used to it :)
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! Admin problems, again? :-)
<Riddell> cmvo: not sure, people were talking about something the other day but I can't find it now
<Riddell> guidance seems to not let you click Apply when something has changed
<cmvo> Riddell: I saw something scrolling by yesterday, but didn't have the time to ask.
<cmvo> Riddell: Hm, must admit, I never tried guidance, I'll have to take a closer look.
<MidMark> Riddell: sometimes "apply" button isn't visible because the window is too small by default, but I think it's another problem
<Riddell> _Sime: any comments on this?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/27457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27457 in kdebase kdm "on logout X should restart if xorg.conf was changed since last X login" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> I think it already was the case
<Riddell> MidMark: yes, that's different
<superstoned> riddell: about printing: after clicking on 'print' i get: "An error occurred while retrieving the printer list: successful-ok-ignored-or-substituted-attributes" but it goes on and works fine.
<cmvo> Riddell: userconfig seems to work creating an deleting user accounts. But it complains about "Double QObject deletion" on exit.
<freeflying> Riddell: can zeroconf works now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, if you install avahi-daemon
* MidMark slaps Riddell around a bit with a large trout
<MidMark> ops, sorry
<cmvo> Riddell: BTW, the new colors and background are looking good, at lot less gloomy.
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> quick question
<jeroenvrp> I try to mount a ntfs-usb-drive
<jeroenvrp> it only mounts readonly
<jeroenvrp> i've installed the ntfstools
<jeroenvrp> still readonly
<Riddell> cmvo: yeah, hug kwwii 
<jeroenvrp> how to mount it read-write?
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: umask stuff, i would guess
<Riddell> robotgeek: no
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: -o rw or the like
<robotgeek> hmm, okay
<Riddell> but it might need linux modules, I'm not sure
<Riddell> it's also not a kubuntu-devel question :)
<jeroenvrp> mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/sda1 /media/sdb1/
<jeroenvrp> yeah yeah :-)
<jeroenvrp> mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system
<jeroenvrp> not anymore, but it doesnt work
<jeroenvrp> :-(
<jeroenvrp>  /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<cmvo> jeroenvrp: If it hasn't changed recently ntfs in linux is read-only.
<jjesse> Riddell: will espresso be the installer for beta and if so how do i get screen shots of it to post on KubuntuDapperBeta ?
<jeroenvrp> cmvo: I thoughr the ntfstools can make it read write
<Riddell> jjesse: on the live CD it will be yes
<Riddell> jjesse: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/espresso/screenshots/  but I'll try and take some more up to date ones in a bit
<jdong> cmvo: using libntfs in fuse offers decent read-write
<kwwii> Riddell: what resolution did you make those screenshots at?
<jdong> it'll seemingly randomly refuse to do some actions, but I've yet to have it corrupt....
<kwwii> Riddell: and did you resize the window or does it always pop up with those proportions?
<Riddell> kwwii: 1024x786 and that's what it opens as
<cmvo> jeroenvrp: ntfsprogs/tools contains ntfsmount, maybe take a look at that. but this is getting too OT :-)
<jeroenvrp> cmvo: yes I've been there, I'm reading the manual right now of linux-ntfs
<jeroenvrp> wont bother you anymore
<cmvo> kwwii: Hi! The new colors and background look very good.
<Riddell> mornfall: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/667407  some adept queries on kubuntu-devel mailing list recently
<verwilst> i like the new colors too :)
<verwilst> they're blue... but a happy blue
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> add polyester and i'm sold ;)
<Riddell> koffice archive should be fixed
<superstoned> verwilst, kwii love to see polyester, too ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii: new todo for you :)  Espresso icon, crystalise http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/espresso/ubuntu/desktop/espresso.png http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/espresso/ubuntu/desktop/espresso.svg
<kwwii> cmvo: thanks, good to hear that people like it!
<kwwii> Riddell: cool :-)
* verwilst sprinkles some polyester goodness over this channel
<kwwii> Riddell: I assume we want a kubuntu logo instead of the orange ubuntu one?
<kwwii> for the espresso icon, I mean
<kwwii> hehe, at least jimmac took the big red Novell "N" off the box ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii: yes please
<jeroenvrp> seems like my kernel (k7) has only support for read-only ntfs:  NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE] .
<fromoze> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi fromoze 
<fromoze> hi, espresso has crash again, 
<fromoze> did I send you by mail the log?
<fromoze> or just pastebin it? - i'm on live-cd now -
<Riddell> fromoze: can you apt-get update && apt-get install espresso espresso-frontend-kde
<Riddell> make sure it's installing at least version .52
<fromoze>  0.99.50 <-- i'm trying to upgrade
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: beta1 released in a couple of days now.... shouldn't we ping people to get at least knetworkmanager and kmplayer in main ?
<Tonio_> I though knetworkmanager was supposed to fit on the live cd...
<Tonio_> sounds a bit frustratig since network-manager-gnome went in main without any inclusion report and in a couple of days only........
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's too late for beta, we're in heavy freeze now until beta release is done
<Riddell> Tonio_: pitti did say he'd do them last week, but I guess not
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I think we will not have anything in main if we don't push it a bit :)
<Tonio_> everyone is on bugfixing actually....
<Tonio_> gnome isn't supposed to receive new main packages, so maybe they just "forgot" kde
<Tonio_> and thanks for k-d-s uploading too :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll poke pitti again at the distro meeting, but there's only so much poking we can do
<Tonio_> Riddell: true.........
<jeroenvrp> sorry to bother you again, but
<jeroenvrp> I've found the solution
<jeroenvrp> you also have to install fuse-utils
<jeroenvrp> so fuse-utils should be a dependency of ntfsprogs
<jeroenvrp> its not 
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: solution to what ?
<fromoze> Riddell: well, updating I can get the step 3 and it reconices my selected locale, I continue
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: that I could not mount a usb ntfs-drive readwrite
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: what is your kernel version actually ?
<jeroenvrp> Linux k-uptown 2.6.15-20-k7
<jeroenvrp> oops my hostname
<jeroenvrp> ah you my ip
<jeroenvrp> thats the same
<jeroenvrp> anyhow, its not a kernel-problem
<Tonio_> should be supported yes
<jeroenvrp> but a missed dependency of ntfs-progs
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: contact the package maintainer :)
<jeroenvrp> it should also install fuse-utils
<fromoze> Riddell: but, not photo at all
<jeroenvrp> yeah I will
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: David Martnez Moreno <ender@debian.org>
<Tonio_> and for ubuntu...... let me check
<Riddell> fromoze: photo?
<fromoze> map
<fromoze> I mean, to chose the town
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: same guy concerning the ubuntu package
<Riddell> fromoze: no, the map isn't implemented yet
<Riddell> fromoze: but can you choose it from the drop down box?
<cmvo> Riddell: It does not seem to be an admin mode problem with the guidance modules. Just the feedback from the
<fromoze> Riddell: yes, but, I can't change the date... 
<cmvo> Riddell: modules doesn't reach system settings and apply is not activated.
<fromoze> It crash, I'm gonna check the log
<Riddell> cmvo: from any modules?
<cmvo> Riddell: I seems only the four guidance modules.'
<Tonio_> Riddell: since you removed the system:/ patch, openoffice causes issues when opening files again.......
<Riddell> I wonder if the new guidance will fix that
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb on my profile, but on a new one, it crashes
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, I have a patch for openoffice but it's not in yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you patch desktop files ? I was just making a working patch for this :)
<cmvo> Riddell: s/I/It/ :-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and concerning adept, any news from mornfall ? cause I have a solution, but that might sound weird ;)
<Tonio_> remove any arguments in the command in desktop files, and that works nicelly
<mornfall> concerning mornfall, he's back from vacation
<Tonio_> mornfall: ho you're there ;)
<Riddell> yay :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: fine ?
<mornfall> concerning .desktop, that's a workaround that i know about :-))
<mornfall> i'll enable it for final release if noone finds out why it really happens
<Tonio_> mornfall: I'd like to understand what are those arguments usefull to ?
<cmvo> Riddell: I got guidance 0.6.4, are newer packages available somewhere?
<Tonio_> just for my personnal knowledge :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: it's a matter of principle, there's a latent bug in either adept or kdesu or somewhere
<mornfall> Tonio_: i would like to have it *fixed*, not worked around
<Tonio_> mornfall: okay
<mornfall> Tonio_: it may jump out at me in a much worse form later
<mornfall> Tonio_: so workaround is known and can be used if the cause is not found
<Tonio_> mornfall: I was just wondering what about ;) thanks for the explanation :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: as for parameters, they are there to make it possible to customize icon in .desktop file
<mornfall> Tonio_: without them, the icon would be hardcoded in binary
<Tonio_> mornfall: ah ok !
<mornfall> Tonio_: so you would get different icon in taskbar than in menu
<mornfall> which is not too nice
<Riddell> cmvo: newer source is available from simonzone.com, I haven't packaged it yet
<Tonio_> mornfall: yup
<Riddell> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
<mornfall> but it's not too widespread to have it changed from default, so not critical
<fromoze> Riddell: Neither in spanish or english I can change date, feature?
<Riddell> fromoze: change what data?
<Riddell> oh, date
<mornfall> so i'll have to run now
<Riddell> fromoze: using the button?
<mornfall> be back in, hmm, 30? maybe 20
* mornfall waves
<fromoze> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: is systemsettings in dapper the latest ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did an SVN snapshot last week
<Tonio_> cause there is one or two desktop files that miss french translation, I may change that
<Riddell> the desktop files come from kcontrol
<Tonio_> for example appearence is still in english, but the content of the section is now correctly localized
<Tonio_> Riddell: so there is a bug ;)
<Riddell> fromoze: probably my fault, I'll test that once these live CDs have finished downloading
<Riddell> Tonio_: does system settings have a french translation?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, let me show you
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture6.png
<cmvo> verwilst: polyester looks nice. do you know if packages for polyester 0.9 are available?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning guidance modules, I translated them this WE
<Tonio_> Riddell: but there are still a few desktop files that are not localised
<Riddell> Tonio_: guidance modules will need to wait for 0.6.15 which will be after beta
<Tonio_> Riddell: as long as it is ok for june ;)
<Riddell> the other ones I'm not sure about, they may be systemsetting's doing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm investigating
<Riddell> yes, it's /usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-appearance.directory
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/templates/messages/playground-base/desktop_playground-base.pot
<Riddell> fromoze: hmm, "Set Time..." works for me, it loads the kcontrol time modules
<fromoze> Riddell: not for me :(
<fromoze> in spanish at least
<Riddell> fromoze: any error message in /var/log/installer/espresso ?
<fromoze> I copy it in pastebit
<fromoze> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/667571
<verwilst> cmvo: 0.6.5 is the last one
<verwilst> ask a UVF exception thingy?
<Riddell> fromoze: what city did you select?
<fromoze> Madrid
<fromoze> Riddell: Madrid, in English, it works
<Tonio_> Riddell: translating :)
<fromoze> Riddell: and, once it has work in english... in spanish to! :/
<fromoze> s/to/too
<Tonio_> Riddell: it that part of the translation linked to the pot file ? cause I remember I already gave you the french translation for this....
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's the translations for all the .pot files
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> er no
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's the translations for all the .desktop files
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's no desktop_playground-base.po for fr in SVN
<Tonio_> will be done in a couple of minutes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't the first pot only maybe
* Tonio_ thinks it is time for kde apps to be in rosetta, that would help a lot :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Riddell> most of them are
<Riddell> but not the .desktop file .pos
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, just kidding :)
<fromoze> Riddell: Even, I cancel the installation and restart it in spanish and "Establecer Fecha" works again. Can I continue the installation or did you need more info?
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: fyi: I've mailed the ntfsprogs maintainer
<Tonio_> Riddell: most universe patched applications are not
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a plan for universe apps before dapper+1 ?
<Riddell> fromoze: "Establecer Fecha" is "Set Time"?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: great ;)
<fromoze> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: not for dapper, I don't know about after you'd need to ask carlos
<Riddell> fromoze: ok thanks, I'll test that some more
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will thanks :) let you work now
<fromoze> Riddell: if you want me to do something, may be reboot and try again? 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will ping pitti for koffice-i18n packages to be added to language packs
* Tonio_ thinks about a batch file to ping people.... that could help :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, don't
<Riddell> fromoze: yes, sure, let me know what happens
<Riddell> Tonio_: koffice UFVe exception decision will be taken after beta release
<Tonio_> Riddell:  ? you asked me too a few days ago, did something change ?
<fromoze> Riddell: i Reboot
<Tonio_> Riddell: that could concern koffice 1.4 since we have krita in actually too no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: then carlos will upload the correct koffice ones to rosetta
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah oki :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it was discussed in #ubuntu-devel the other day
<Tonio_> Riddell: understood :)
<Riddell> Lure: koffice archive should be fixed
<Lure> Riddell: thanks, will check now
<Lure> btw, kword 1.5 is much better in terms of stability - it does not crash on most of MS .doc documents I need to open during the day
* Lure likes it as it starts in 20% of time of OOo Writer
<jeroenvrp> Lure: but OOo still has better support voor doc-files, like writing to it.
<Lure> jeroenvrp: I do not use it for writing - I still need to use VMPlayer with real office fo that :-(
<Lure> but for my simple documents Koffice is just great
<jeroenvrp> Lure: OOo can write with almost no problems, never had any real problems with it, especially not with 2.0.*
<jeroenvrp> Lure: but this is more a question dor #kubuntu
<Lure> jeroenvrp: I had and I can not afford to send .doc to customer that do not open in his old/new Office...
<fromoze> Riddell: Last try I haven't do a dist-upgrade, just install espresso and espresso-frontend-kde and the I let upgrading in a shell because maximize-buttom on kwin looks broken and I see an artwork upgrade. This time I do dist-upgrade before trying espresso and I "time set" has work using spanish. Sorry, it was my fault.
<allee> FWIW: after today update everytime I start print dialog I get a dialog: successful-ok-ignored-or-substituted-attributes. So something changed between Thursday and today
<allee> click on [ok]  on the error dialog and printing works still fine
<_Sime> Riddell: did you upload the .pot file for guidance to rosetta?
<Riddell> _Sime: it should be in the guidance sounce package as I remember
<Riddell> in which case it'll get imported into rosetta this week
<_Sime> I just noticed that it was on rosetta; I didn't upload it there yet. So I was just wondering.
<_Sime> I also updated the pot file in the guidance tarball.
<Lure> allee: same here
<Lure> I think kdeprint patches are still work in progress, but Riddell should know more...
<fromoze> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/667677<-- it looks I finally can't install dapper from the live :/ It crashes; I'm using a sata hd, but I can't uderstand what's the error on the log
<allee> Lure: thx. good to know it's not a local problem ;)  I hope KDEPrint is fixed in time and something better than cups beta1 (rc2 is out already) will be ready for dapper ;)
<Lure> allee: I have seen that pitti is already testing rc2 and he got deveeloper working on fixing kde print - looking good
<allee> Lure: whow!  Great news!  Looks like I'll change our printer server from sarge to dapper ASAP :)
<kmon> jjesse: hi, I have a small suggestion for this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta
<kmon> jjesse: you should include a brief section on system settings. It's far more usable in dapper than in breezy, and it brings the brand new guidance display module
<kmon> jjesse: also, I think espresso-kde could fit in :)
<kmon> I understand it's a work in progress.... just giving suggestions
<kmon> :)
<jjesse> kmon: thanks, it is still a work in prgoress so i will keep looking into it
<kmon> jjesse: nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm a bit embarrased with "Panel"
<Tonio_> it is untranslatable in french, and concerning the content of that module, I don't see the difference with "desktop"
<Tonio_> in kcontrol everything is in two modules, while we use 3 for systemsettings... and I don't understand the reason they have been splitted
<kwwii> Riddell: I doubt that we can put the adept box icon in the triangle and make it work at 22x22 and 16x16 (the normal panel sizes))
<kwwii> talking about the adept updater icon of course
<kwwii> I will try to make a adept box icon with the triangle more like an emblem on top of it
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> is there any news bout the Release of Kubuntu Dapper?
<kwwii> Flosoft: what kind of news?
<Flosoft> well release date?
<Flosoft> as I am mirroring it ... so it would be great to get some news bout the release
<kwwii> google gives me this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<kmon> Flosoft: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta
<kmon> maybe that's what you where looking after?
<Flosoft> ok
<kmon> It's a work in progress btw
<Flosoft> yup
<Flosoft> June 2006
<Lure> mornfall: ping
<kwwii> omg, I have been installing this on my production machine!
<Lure> kwwii: hope that it is production quality ;-)
<_Sime> Dapper has been solid for me. Perhaps (much) better than Breezy already.
<kwwii> Lure: to some extent I came into this whole thing pretty late in the game (which I amused to from other linux companies)...I hope that the artwork turns out well
<kmon> Dapper is coming out great :)
<kwwii> s/amused/am used
<Lure> kwwii: it is turning better and better with each update...
<kwwii> sometimes I think my proper title would be art-terrorist"
<Lure> lol
<jjesse> the release notes are current for whoever was looking for information
<kwwii> "change this pic after hard freeze or I will ruin your dist.!"
<kwwii> random acts of spontaneous and unprovoked artwork
<kmon> kwwii: lol
<kmon> is there any way to configure the positioning of kde's notifications? like kopete's?
<Tonio_> chut le voila :)
<kmon> it would be nice to have those notifications above kicker
<kwwii> kmon, good point
<kwwii> with my laptop, using gimpl and such, I changed the position of the amarok notifications because it covered my windows every 5 minutes
<kwwii> I mean, one click and it is gone, but when I am concentrating on something it sucks
<kmon> They aren't very visible on current position
<kmon> I would love to have amarok's notification instead of current ones, all over kde
<kmon> :)
<kmon> they look better
<toma> kmon: the standard kPassivePopup appears near the tray icon, there is no influence possible, unless writing you your own class based on that class
<kmon> :/
<kmon> when I have kmail minimized in tray and mail arrives the notification shows in the upper right corner of my desktop...
<kwwii> yeah, amarok is a killer app in that it takes a step ahead
<toma> kmon: i remember the maintainer of that class asking for features for kde4. So contact him about it.
<kwwii> I love amarok
<kmon> mmm
<toma> kmon: dont understand that. I thought the new mail counts was in the icon in the tray
<toma> -s
<kmon> yes
<mornfall> Lure: pong
<kmon> but I've configured kmail to show a notification when new mail arrives
<mornfall> Lure: 5 minutes or so
<kmon> and it appears in the upper right corner when kmail in minimized in the tray
<Lure> mornfall: how add/remove programs decides what goes in KDE, what in GNOME and what in Other?
<toma> ah, ok, and that pops up at the top, while your tray is at the bottom?
<mornfall> Lure: debtags
<Lure> kpowersave is in other, for example
<kmon> toma: yes
<mornfall> Lure: it's not tagged/wrongly tagged then
<mornfall> Lure: debtags.alioth.debian.org
<Lure> mornfall: thanks, will look into this and try to fix it for some packages.
<mornfall> Lure: or debtags help
<mornfall> Lure: debtags tag add kpowersave suite::kde
<mornfall> Lure: debtags submit
<Lure> mornfall: thanks - will do this!
<mornfall> Lure: you can add/rm a lot and submit at once
<mornfall> Lure: changes are stored in ~/.debtags/patch
<kmon> kwwii: amarok rocks, can't wait to see what they're planning for kde4
<kmon> well... I can't wait for kd4 itself
<toma> kmon: is that detailed new mail notification?
<kmon> toma: ?
<toma> kmon: can you show me where that setting is?
<kwwii> among other things, I am working on the oxygen icons for kde4, so I am know what you mean about "I can't wait" :-))
<kwwii> lol
<kmon> toma: In system settings-> Sound & multimedia -> system notifications. Select kmail from the drop down list
<kmon> kwwii:  are you going to show off some of that work or leave it as a trade secret until kde4 preview?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<jjesse> Riddell: did you get my email about kubuntu docs spec?
<toma> kmon: ah, thats not kmail specific... 
<kwwii> kmon: we are about a month or two away from the first pre-release
<kwwii> pre-release release
<kwwii> :-)=
<kmon> :)
<kwwii> well, we will put it into svn and make it downloadable as theme
<kwwii> etc
<kwwii> basically we want to make sure that we have all major, important icons done before we release anything
<kmon> I understand
<kmon> my problem is that I want kde4 now :)
<kwwii> hehe
* kwwii too
<toma> kwwii: two months? thats optimistic
<kwwii> kmon: you've seen the stuff on the oxygen-icons.org or? that is a small preview
<kwwii> toma: well, we have been doing a lot recently
<kwwii> and we are going to meet for a week to do nothing but draw
<kwwii> :-)
<kmon> I saw a blog from (you?) about the development of oxygen
<kwwii> so I think that we can make it
<kwwii> probably
<kmon> its looking good
<kwwii> me, or david or nuno
<toma> kwwii: cool! keep up the good work!
<kwwii> well, maybe three months
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> we will meet in the first week of june or the last week of may
<kwwii> depending on how much work is still due for dapper
<kmon> how is espresso-kde comming along?
<kwwii> kmon: are you asking me that?
<kwwii> :-)
<kmon> I'm asking anyone who knows :)
<kwwii> actually, after I saw the screenshots I made some mockups for how it could be improved graphically
<kmon> I'm sorry for not being too clear
<kwwii> but nobody has seen them yet :-)
<kmon> ohh
<kwwii> there are nifty screenshots
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> kwwii: show them to Riddell :)
<kwwii> kmon: oh, I will, don't worry
<kwwii> but I think it would be better to let him get this beta out the door first
<kmon> sure
<kmon> it's my "can't wait" syndrome
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I can understand that
<kmon> for kde4, do you kde artists plan to redo the main website?
<kmon> artwork wise
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> you know all the good questions
<kmon> hehe
<kwwii> that is a very political issue
<kwwii> which I cannot answer
<kmon> I know al the "trade secret" questions?
<kwwii> even though I could tell you what I would like to do :-)
<kwwii> but that might not reflect the opinions of others
<kmon> I understand...
<kmon> but I think it needs a revamp
<kwwii> yeah, I think so too
<kwwii> and now the domain is owned by someone else
<kmon> some pictures will be nice... gnome's website looks prettier than kde's .
<kwwii> and we got into a "discussion" about the art for 3.5 and since then things just suck
<kwwii> oh, we are working on new templates for all kde.org sites
<kwwii> :-)
<kmon> nice :)
<kwwii> it is really cool, and very different
<verwilst> screenshots?
<kmon> can't wait ;)
<kwwii> nothing open yet, still discussing it with the kde-www-devel team , etc.
<kwwii> deciding on a CMS etc
<kwwii> which seems to take the most time
<kwwii> we will make a test implementation for the akademy website soon
<kwwii> so that will be the implementation of the first steps toward a new design
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-16
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I saw it somewhere in website but just can't find it now
<mhb> Tm_T: but I'm not sure how the process works, ask at -marketing or elsewhere, I guess
<Tm_T> yup, will ask
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Ha ha :)
<Tm_T> ?
<DaSkreech> Google bought doubleClick
<DaSkreech> !globulation2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about globulation2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !glob2 feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glob2 feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !innfo glob2 feisty
<DaSkreech> !info glob2 feisty
<ubotu> glob2: innovative state-of-the-art Real Time Strategy (RTS) game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.21-4build1 (feisty), package size 879 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<manchicken> DaSkreech: And I left doubleclick :)
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I know!! You could have gotten loads of gogole stock first then left!
<manchicken> Yeah, right.
<manchicken> My job at Performics/DoubleClick won't exist in 6 months.
<DaSkreech> Oh? no one leaves google? :)
<DaSkreech> manchicken: replaced by Redhat install number 4572-45624-937B
<manchicken> Later.
<Tm_T> Morning to all
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T!
<Tm_T> uhm, hi?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> whatever it is, I didn't do it
* Hobbsee blames Tm_T anyway
<Tm_T> :)
* Tm_T is way too used to negative feedback
<Hobbsee> awww
<Tm_T> so that's what I expect
<Tm_T> let's see what feedback I get from "work" since I wasn't there whole last week
* DaSkreech blames nixternal
<nixternal> why not
<nixternal> I got a threat email tonight
<nixternal> so I am in a pissy mood
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> :(
<nixternal> Hobbsee: have you seen that Tux500 marketing thing for the race car?
<nixternal> I made a joke post about it, in which you can see on the serious side I supported it if it was real
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i havent, no
<nixternal> the guy said he is going to blog about my response, and he gets a whopping 20k hits on his blog
<nixternal> I replied, Rated R of course, and let him know that 20k blog hits is what I get 15 minutes after clicking post seeing as I am planetized
<nixternal> he really pissed me off tonight
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> kids
<DaSkreech> gotta have em
<Tm_T> actually small kids are fun, lot of work but fun
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> oh boy, somewhat miss my school assistant job
<nixternal> Hobbsee: http://www.nixternal.com/wtf.html
<nixternal> it may have some anti-coc wording, but oh well, I have seen worse
<Tm_T> nixternal: bad boy
<nixternal> bad no, pissed yes (and if you are from the UK, i do realize that pissed means drunk, I don't drink, so it is the other pissed) :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fun
<Tm_T> nixternal: ok, my point of view your response sound quite american, and then I realised you are =)
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> oops, caps
<Tm_T> all those "shit and fuck"
<nixternal> hahaha
<Tm_T> you should hear finnish cursing
<nixternal> ya, I typically do not curse, you can ask everyone I hang out with
<nixternal> but I was mad
<nixternal> can't say that I have ever heard Finnish cursing
<Tm_T> nixternal: I think we have over 20 names for hell and devil just for cursing
<nixternal> lol
<Tm_T> I never understood why
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: outside of normal uses of hell and devil
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: outside and inside, how ever you like :)
<nixternal> haha
<Tm_T> just, weird
* Hobbsee only starts to curse when she's getting very pissed off
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ditto
* Tm_T doesn't curse, even when angry
* Hobbsee notes the people at work were goign "O.O i didnt know you swore!"
<nixternal> people in Ubuntu Chicago said the same
* DaSkreech has sworn like once
<DaSkreech>  maybe twice if you count in my sleep
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: no, that's snoring
<DaSkreech> packages on Universe update whenever they want right?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Well if it's my dad snoring then it causes cursing
<DaSkreech> You can hear him in the neighbours house
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: know the type
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hrm?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: hrm?
<Hobbsee> [13:53]  <DaSkreech> packages on Universe update whenever they want right?
<DaSkreech> what are you hrmming about?
<Tm_T> yes, packages has their own mind
<DaSkreech> I mean that they can have significant updates even within a release?
<Tm_T> *pop* I updated myself!
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> they're still in freeze, etc
<Hobbsee> see the schedule
<DaSkreech> Unlike main where they are basically locked once released
<DaSkreech> Man :( I want the new globulation2 :(
<DaSkreech> and a new wesnoth came out today
<DaSkreech> Though that's mostly bugfixin'
<Tm_T> bugfixing is good
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no new versions of anything at this point
* DaSkreech throws a chair at a leaving employee
<DaSkreech> Which I guess would have to be riddell
<DaSkreech> anyway i'm infecting a workplace tomorrow
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu Feisty (mostly) all around!
<Tm_T> =)
<DaSkreech> they always get impressed when I come around :)
<Tm_T> I afraid we don't have many Feisty cd:s in release party :(
<DaSkreech> and no PS3 onoes
<DaSkreech> poor Fluxbuntu :(
<DaSkreech> Why was PPC dropped?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: see the ubuntu-devel ML for the rationale
<Hobbsee> basically, prioritising other things
<DaSkreech> ah ok. So if some enterprising young whippersnapper wanted to come and build stuff he could
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<DaSkreech> knew I was forgetting something
<DaSkreech> Commit-digest
<DaSkreech> oh...
<DaSkreech> well I'm out. Gnight!
<_marseillais> is there someone for a packaging question please?
<_marseillais> fdoving, ?
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you there?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: are you crusin' in your mercedes .. ?
<Riddell> nixternal: this docs package is insane
<Riddell> it's taken all morning to build
<Riddell> and it's still going
<crimsun> yeah, he mentioned it takes longer than 8 hours
<raphink> 8 hours for docs O_o
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<Hobbsee> hi raphink
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Riddell> still going..
<raphink> hi Riddell
<raphink> and how's it going?
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;) did you get exiv2 in ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I still don't have my powerplug, I'll be disconnected soon....
<Tonio_> still in a box somewhere in the mess my new appartment is ;)
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell, Tonio_
<raphink> haha
<Tonio_> raphink, Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023579.html to anyone who wishes to test
<Riddell> please do
<Riddell> freeflying__: able to test powerpc?
<Riddell> kwwii_: are you able to test powerpc too?
<Riddell> it's in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/
<kwwii_> Riddell: yepp
<kwwii_> I'll download and test
<nixternal> Riddell: how insane?
<nixternal> Riddell: I say for 7.10 we do the main docs pkg and then a language pkg
<freeflying__> Riddell: can't now, I'd access to internet with my poor CDMA mobile now
<larsivi> I have installed sun-java6-plugin, but konqueror does not seem to pick it up
<Riddell> nixternal: well it's still going
<nixternal> haha, Riddell it took me 8 hours
<Riddell> waa
<nixternal> ya
<Riddell> I can't guarantee that it'll get accepted
<nixternal> reason being is we have translations and country codes that the docbook/xml entities do not cover
<nixternal> so it hangs on them
<Riddell> how big is the resulting .deb?
<nixternal> well, if it doesn't get accepted then there will be no translations. We need to just switch to .docbook and do it the kde way instead of building out html all of the time
<nixternal> just under 4mb
<nixternal> it is the building of the html that is a pita
<jsgotangco> they are?
<nixternal> what does ubuntu/kubuntu/ and the rest use as the main boot screen on a Desktop CD? what is that called (i.e. for a boog report)
<Hobbsee> usplash?
<kwwii_> nixternal: what is the problem - is it the new version artwork?
<nixternal> nah, someone created a bug and marked it ubuntu-docs for some wording on the f2 function
<kwwii_> nixternal: whew :-)
<nixternal> hehe
<kwwii_> debian-cd is what it is called I think
<nixternal> hrmm
<ScottK> I have decided to try and become an Ubuntu member.  If there are Kubuntu people that are available and willing to support me in this, the CC meeting is April 17 2007, 20:00 UTC.  My wiki page is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScottKitterman.  Comments if you have them please. Sorry for the IRC spam for those of you on #ubuntu-motu.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: woo!
<nixternal> if you blast your ~/.kde/share/config/kwin* stuff, logging in will rebuild them correct?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> thought so, just wanted to be sure before I told someone to do so
<Hobbsee> i'm pretty sure, anyway
<nixternal> we will find out
<nixternal> I told him to rm ~/.kde/share/config/kwin*
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Riddell> doesn't look like new exiv2 got in
<kwwii_>  Riddell: the live CD works great but when installing it hangs on "prepare disk space" with a pop-up saying "scanning disks" (it goes very quickly to 50% and then does not move anymore)
<Riddell> erk
<kwwii_> oh boy, and there are serious issues with the usplash on shutdown
<Riddell> on powerpc?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<kwwii_> Riddell: yepp, on my powerbook
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you get exiv2 in ?
<Riddell> usplash has never worked for me on powerpc
<Riddell> 15:26 < Riddell> doesn't look like new exiv2 got in
<Tonio_> Riddell: oops, sorry ;)
<kwwii_> Riddell: and the last "please remove the disk and press ENTER" doesn't work either
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course too late now, we'll only get the fix next version :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: the bug was probably not critical enough...
<imbrandon> kwwii_, that has never worked for me on ppc
<imbrandon> ( the enter on shutdown )
<kwwii_> imbrandon: yeah, I have seen that before as well
<kwwii_> lol, now it will not even boot the live CD
<kwwii_> serious problems on this machine
<hunger> Tonio_: At least there will be the promise to fix it for the next version;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: hehe, indeed :)
* hunger grumbles... I think the -15-generic kernel is not that stable... had 3 crashes today using that kernel. All is well since I switched back to -13-generic again.
<hunger> I really wonder why ubuntu always sucks bigtime right before a release.
<mhb> hunger: the kernel will be patched one more time at least, I guess
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | test candidates https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/ | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | test KDE 4 "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main"
<nixternal> Riddell: I just noticed a booboo in that docs package :(
<Riddell> nixternal: what's that?
<Riddell> dh_install: kubuntu-docs missing files (build/kubuntu/programming/C/*), aborting
<Riddell> make: *** [install/kubuntu-docs]  Error 1
<Riddell> !
<Riddell> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<nixternal> something changed with the firefox startpage where there is no css
<Riddell> I got that build failure after 7 hours
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> I want to know how the css changes got in there, I never changed them between the -5 package and this one
<greg_g> Does the new "Restricted Drivers" feature for ATI video cards take into account widescreen LCDs??  The reason I ask is that the default installation method does not work for my Acer AL2016W monitor, it says "input no supported"  I have to use the Mesa drivers for my ATI 9250
<greg_g> I was wondering because I could provide a test system to work out the kinks for widescreen lcds with ATI
<nixternal> Riddell: ahhhhhhh!!@!@#@
<Riddell> which new "Restricted Drivers" feature?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> actually I don't think that would be hit
<nixternal> it rather
<ScottK> greg_g: Support for Feisty is #ubuntu+1
<greg_g> yeah, well, I as you know, it is busier than ever in there, and requests for help are overlooked many times, and since this is the developers channel, I though maybe a simple "does the new feature include this" question would be able to be answered
<greg_g> (take out that "I")
<greg_g> (the first one)
<mhb> greg_g: the problem is, we're no Ubuntu developers
<Riddell> it's a fair question, but it's unclear what feature you're talking about
<mhb> greg_g: you probably mean the "Restricted Drivers Manager" or the automatic proprietary driver installation, but we don't develop these two features
<mhb> greg_g: so we can't help you much
<Riddell> we might be able to point in the right direction though :)
<greg_g> mhb: ok, I wasn't sure if you had input on those new feature or not
<mhb> greg_g: if your question is overlooked at #ubuntu+1 you may try a forum (ubuntuforums or a LoCo forum perhaps)
<mhb> greg_g: or a mailing list
<greg_g> mhb/Riddell: yeah, I am referring ot the automatic proprietary driver instalation feature.  Because in trying to get the 3d to work on my ATI 9250 (don't need the 3d, just trying to figure it out) the output of the video card is not supported by the monitor.  So, I was just wondering if the new "automatic proprietary driver installation" takes that into account.
<mhb> greg_g: I have no idea, to be honest. Someone on the forums/mailing lists might, though.
<greg_g> I am not asking HOW to install the driver, just if the automatic driver installation knows there are some problems
<greg_g> yeah, I was just taking a long shot
<greg_g> thanks though
<mhb> greg_g: you can also search the web/forums first, there might be information about it
<greg_g> searched and searched the forums
<greg_g> read all the wikis, all the howtos
<fdoving> greg_g: what do you mean the output of the video card is not supported by the monitor- in what way?
<greg_g> from what I can tell, there is some mis-communication between the settings that allow 3d and my monitor
<Riddell> greg_g: where is this automatic proprietary driver instalation feature?
<greg_g> Riddell: the Restricted Drivers Manager feature I believe
<greg_g> in Fiesty
<mhb> greg_g: I believe that is Ubuntu-only
<mhb> not Kubuntu
<mhb> not yet, that is
<_ded> mhb: hello, what have you done on gdebi kde port?
<atypic> whaaaa
<greg_g> fdoving: when the driver is installed the old fashioned manual way (by the wiki/documentation/etc howtos) the monitor flashes a box "input not supported" on the screen.  like how your monitor says "no input" or whatever.  It is a monitor message
<fdoving> greg_g: could it be too high resolution?
<greg_g> mhb: oh, ubuntu only?  This might show my ignorance, but wouldn't that feature, if run in gnome save the settings so kde could use them?
<Riddell> greg_g: this is the GUI app that lets you tick a box to setup restricted drivers?
<greg_g> fdoving: shouldn't be, I manually edited the xorg.conf file to only include my monitor's native resolution
<mhb> greg_g: of course, but we as in Kubuntu folks don't know this application much
<fdoving> greg_g: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log give any usefull output?
<fdoving> greg_g: that log is rotated on each X start, so you might have Xorg.1.log and so on.
<greg_g> isn't there an option in KDE for drivers (just looked at it last night) where there is a radial selection between "proprietary" and "open source" or something?
<ScottK> atypic: I rolled my clamav back to an old version and tried the klamav update clamav button and it not only didn't crash, it downloaded the new clamav from upstream, compiled it on my box, and used it.
<greg_g> fdoving: lemme see, for a while I used it to just help me get the driver installed, I actually forgot to look at it last night after the "input not supported" error
<mhb> _ded: I started the implementation in Python
<mhb> _ded: wrote a bit of code, frontend mostly
<mhb> _ded: is there a problem?
<atypic> .. what the..
<ScottK> It helped that I had all the build-depends already installed since I've built clamav on that box, but what a suprise.
<nixternal> Riddell: I am uploading a new debdiff, don't think it will speed up build time, but it will fix that crash out issue
<fdoving> ScottK: that's the idea with that feature. it'll compile everything under ~/.klamav/
<fdoving> if you have the build depends of course.
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks, although it's most likely way too late to get it in, we should look at getting it into -updates
<ScottK> Yeah, I was just suprised it worked.
<fdoving> hehe.. wouldn't be there if it didn't work.
<nixternal> Riddell: as long as we can get it in :)
<fdoving> good thing it doesn't try to install to /usr/ something.
<ScottK> fdoving: Before the patch you found it just sigsegv'ed, so who knew.
<_ded> mhb: not at all but i just want to start whith same code
<fdoving> ScottK: yeah, suse rocks :)
<ScottK> Don't get me started on them.  My first and last opensuse install was 10.1
<nixternal> Riddell: how long do we have until we can get it into updates?
<nixternal> maybe we can figure out a way to tweak the makefile to make it build faster
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't think it opens under after release with soyuz.  also it may well need to go through the whole -proposed method
<fdoving> ScottK: i don't mean the distribution, i can't stand it. but the people and their kde-work rocks :)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Well I've verified that klamav will use the new packaged clamav after an upgrade and you can just delete the .klamav copy and it's good.
<nixternal> roger that, at least we have a solid initial docs release. hopefully people won't have to wait forever to get the translations, like for Edgy
<fdoving> ScottK: nice :)
<mhb> _ded: in python?
<_ded> mhb: could you send me your code and ui file by mail? and could we disparch fonctions to port?
<_ded> mhb: yes in python
<mhb> _ded: that's good to hear
<mhb> _ded: one moment
<_ded> mhb: after speak with other i must reconize that you were right
<nixternal> Riddell: I am going to mess around and test a package locally here within in the next week or so that would mimic kde docs, but with kubuntu docs, and if it works, I will create a spec to implement this setup for 7.10
<nixternal> it wouldn't require a Makefile at all, and would just copy the .docbook files to the proper location, kind of like what ubuntu-docs do with xml
<mhb> everybody's doin' the mess around
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> _ded: do you know how to use the 'bzr' VCS?
<mhb> _ded: if so, you can checkout the code at https://code.launchpad.net/~martin.bohm/gdebi/gdebi-kde
<ScottK> fdoving: I think for Gutsy I'll make a new metapackage that brings in all the build depends for klamav and clamav so this'll be easy to make work.
<fdoving> ScottK: good idea :)
<_ded> mhb: no i don't know but i ll learn ;-)
<_ded> mhb: you are using pyqt,why don't use pykde?
<mhb> _ded: I'll use pykde
<mhb> _ded: I just used the qt designer to sketch the UI quickly
<mhb> _ded: it shouldn't be too hard to migrate
<mhb> _ded: it's not final how the UI will look
<mhb> _ded: as it is under review
<_ded> mhb: app = QApplication(sys.argv) and import qt *
<_ded> mhb: i tryed to do it with kdevelop designer and eric3
<_ded> mhb: it work correctely for generate kde app
<mhb> _ded: I ran into some migration problems, so I didn't migrate it to pykde yet
<mhb> _ded: sorry for adding an outdated .ui file in my last commit, I've added the more recent ones now
<_ded> mhb: ok thanks
<mhb> _ded: note that I've just started the code, it's not supposed to be finished tomorrow, you know :o)
<_ded> mhb: i know that was just one thing that hurt me
<_ded> mhb: like i was looking for doing same
<_ded> mhb: but you worked right
<instructor> Whooot Let the infection begin :)
<mhb> _ded: what do you want to do now?
<mhb> _ded: now that you know I work on that
<_ded> mhb: from GDebi.GDebiKDE import GDebiKDE where is it?
<_ded> mhb: how can i help you? what do you what's me to do?
<mhb> _ded: the GDebiKDE.py file in the GDebi directory ... that's the core of the frontend
<_ded> mhb: ok i haven't seen that i could enter in the folder
<mhb> _ded: I am not sure if you are allowed to participate in the code I should be doing for the Google Summer of Code, I have to ask Jonathan Riddell, my mentor, about that. But I am certain we can think of something :o)
<mhb> _ded: can I send you an email tomorrow?
<_ded> of course
<_ded> mhb: if you want
<mhb> _ded: of course I want
<mhb> _ded: I am happy whenever there is a volunteer like you
<mhb> _ded: I am sorry you have to wait, but I need to know first if you are allowed to help me
<_ded> mhb: if i could help !
<nixternal> how is a debdiff 43M when the total pkg size is less than 10M
<nixternal> that is crazy
<instructor> nixternal: Lots of ooooops moments?
<nixternal> I forgot about all of the translation stuff in it
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/docs/kubuntu/7.04-6
<fdoving> cmake is so nice.
<fdoving> i'm starting to like kde4.
<fdoving> the feature to lock toolbars is also nice.
<nixternal> grr
<nixternal> KDE4 doesn't like me
<nixternal> man, the US is mad. Virginia Tech, the college just had the worst shooting ever recorded in american history, 32+ dead, 28+ injured, 4+ critical
<nixternal> at a college campus
<fdoving> nixternal: ouch. ugly.
<nixternal> ya it is
<ScottK> atypic: There's still a sigsegv hanging out in the klamav package (in klammail).  Care to have a go at it? Bug #103202 with two dupes (one against the new package)?
<ubotu> Malone bug 103202 in klamav "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103202
<_StefanS_> evening
<mhb> evening
<_StefanS_> mhb, manchicken, kwwii_ and others :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: anything new happening ?
<manchicken> Howdy.
<instructor> _StefanS_: I'm installing Kubuntu feisty all over this office
<_StefanS_> instructor: nice :)
<_StefanS_> instructor: and it works great too.. just had another one from the windows camp to migrate yesterday
<atypic> ScottK: I'll take a look.
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> atypic: If you get something figured out, I'll try and get it in.
<instructor> _StefanS_: I get people from ubuntu to switch :-)
<instructor>  They LIke he new artwork
<_StefanS_> hehe nice
<_StefanS_> but great they're using linux to start with
<_StefanS_> gnome was never really my cup of tea, but some like it
<_StefanS_> anyone know what kind of stuff to expect in kde 3.5.7 (bugfixes I guess?)
<atypic> hm.
<mhb> _StefanS_: what else?
<_StefanS_> mhb: ??
<mhb> _StefanS_: what else other than bugfixes
<_StefanS_> mhb: well that was my question also :)
<Lure> _StefanS_: lots of kmail imap fixes
<_StefanS_> Lure: great, for an application that I dont use :) - what else ?
<instructor> 30 dead
<n8k99> dreadful
<atypic> studenter har ikkje fri :)
<atypic> wops.
<instructor> Where do I get the source code for test?
<atypic> ScottK: Do you have any tips on reproducing that kmail error? Been stepping throug for a while..
<ScottK> atypic: No.  I haven't been able to reproduce it.  I gather it's real because of multiple reports.
* ScottK would guess looking at fdoving's klamav patch would be a good hint and what kind of mistakes you are looking for.
<atypic> Ok, am I doing something completly silly with launchpad? I'm seeing 2 bugs right now, 103202 and 96496 - should there be more?
<atypic> Yeah, I've been digging around... I'll just keep at it then.
<atypic> Ah, never mind - my bugfilters were set up strangely.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-17
<ryanakca> hmm... will we have a spec to have GPG + Kontact working ootb in gutsy gibbon?
* nixternal notes that gpg+kontact works great here :)
<ryanakca> yeah
* nixternal goes and watches the country music awards :)
<ryanakca> works for me about 70% of the time, ootb
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> haha
<ryanakca> country... ick
<ryanakca> the other 30%, it takes a day to setup
<ryanakca> well, s/70/50
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ScottK was going to look into it
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca set it as one of his goals when he became a member... haven't gotten around to it :)
* ScottK was going to look into S/MIME.  GPG works fine now AFAICT.
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> is pinentry-qt installed on a fresh install?
<Hobbsee> no
<ryanakca> aka, automatically...
<Hobbsee> it's not even in main
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm going for member tomorrow at 2000UTC (Tues).  If you would show up to cheer that would be really great (I know it's early there, so I'd understand).
<Hobbsee> ScottK: woo.  it's 6am though, and i dont think i'm even at home, sorry...
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hmm... for the people who have chars like  or  or  or ... (aka, francophones, and other non-english people) in their passphrase, they need to have it installed
<ryanakca> the default prompt doesn't take them
<ryanakca> and, gpg-agent is installed by default too, I presume
<ryanakca> s//?
* ryanakca should be more specific. GPG works with KMail ootb, but not with GPG-agent
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: right.  i never really found out what the deps were that were needed for GPG to work OOTB
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Is no problem.  I think I'll be fine with a MOTU or two there.
<ryanakca> pinentry-qt, gpg-agent, gpgwatcher (forget the exact name)...
* Hobbsee notes that we can probabaly email stuff in, too
<ScottK> Or leave a comment on my wiki page
<ScottK> maybe?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, CC does have a list, as i've emailed it before for opstuff
<ScottK> OK.  Cool
* Hobbsee O.O
<Hobbsee> http://www.smh.com.au/
* Hobbsee hopes sydney isnt turning into the next america or something...
<Hobbsee> wait, i cant read, dont mind me
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I've used a mixture of these two howto's http://kontact.kde.org/kmail/kmail-pgpmime-howto.php http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KMail_gpg-agent_kde
* Hobbsee remembers the first one
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i looked into it a bit, but kmail's unusable for me (certainly was, think it still is), and i couldnt really get an indication if what all of taht was saying was actually working under kubuntu
<ryanakca> unusable?
<gnomefreak> cant be used? not enough options to use like you want!!1
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<gnomefreak> atleast in USA that is pretty much the definition
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: crashes with imap mail.  had it crashing every 2 min
<ryanakca> odd
* gnomefreak has seen that before from one of the kubuntu devels
* gnomefreak cant remeber who though
<Hobbsee> kmail devs have comitted a patch now, but they've comiitted a whole lot of other things, so the patch hasnt been taken
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nixternal or me, probably
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> he wrote an imap client for personal use
<Hobbsee> oh, toma
<gnomefreak> yeah that sounds right
<ryanakca> wow... I'm too lazy... I'd just switch to mutt or some other mail client
<gnomefreak> it was edgy devel or early feisty devel that im remembering it from
<jjesse> good evening
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse
<jjesse> quick question: can someone look at bug #105376?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105376 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04beta Alt. CD install not create a new user." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105376
<jjesse> it is against the beta release
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<gbeshers> Hello --- downloaded the 7.04 beta ISO, installed, did a dist-upgrade to get the latest bits.
<gbeshers> Now I tried getting my nvidia (5950) and large screen (2560x1600) going.
<gbeshers> I can't get the nvidia driver to load.
<Tm_T> Help in #ubuntu+1
<gbeshers> Ah, OFTC?
<Tm_T> pardon?
<gbeshers> #ubuntu+1 in OFTC or FreeNode?
<Tm_T> Freenode, just like this one
<gbeshers> Thx. Tm_T
<Tm_T> no prob
<jjesse> are there multiple ubuntu servers?
<nixternal> jjesse: multiple how?
<_marseillais> hi
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, are you there ?
<Hobbsee> hi _marseillais
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, i've just receive a report for a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/103706
<ubotu> Malone bug 103706 in kdenetwork "krfb crashes after connecting with realvnc viewer (dup-of: 39046)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 39046 in kdenetwork "krfb crashes when a connected client move mouse" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<_marseillais> do you know if it's avalaible for feisty ?
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: the bug, or the fix?
<_marseillais> the fix
<_marseillais> the bug is "avalaible" since dapper! :D
<Hobbsee> bug 39046
<ubotu> Malone bug 39046 in kdenetwork "krfb crashes when a connected client move mouse" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39046
<_marseillais> lol Hobbsee look at reporter .....
<_marseillais> it's mine! :D
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: :D
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: that's nto a fix - that's syaing "it's fixed in kde4"
<Hobbsee> well, it's nto a fix we can backport, anyway
<_marseillais> oki
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, i'll try to see if there is a patch on kde upstream if there is i'll try to apply it to feisty
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: there wasnt on that bug report
<_marseillais> yes
<_marseillais> i've ask
<_marseillais> if there is a patch
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, if i make a debdiff inculding a patch do you think it can be include in feisty or it's too late? because it's a big bug no ?
* _marseillais don't really understand exception for release
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: too late.  but a candidate for a SRU, if you're wanting to put that through
<_marseillais> SRU ?
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<_marseillais> thanks
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124529 so no patch
<ubotu> KDE bug 124529 in general "krfb crashes as soon as the connected client moves the mouse" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] 
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: yeah, thought so.  seeing as
<Hobbsee> ------- Additional Comment #13 From Alessandro Praduroux 2007-04-16 19:28 -------
<Hobbsee> not using threads anymore in KDE 4.0
<Hobbsee> seemed to be the only fix
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, it's sad that we can't backport but it's a good news for kde4, after several years of abandon krfb is not maintain
<_marseillais> :)
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Riddell> mhb: able to poke testers into cd testing?
<Tm_T> 16:13 < dholbach> New bug: #123456 in evolution (main) "After subscribing to desktop-bugs and receiving lots of bugmail from a Mr. Bacher, evolution spins with 100% CPU " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<Tm_T> how about Kmail equiv
<Tm_T> 16:19 < Tm_T> that would be something like "After Feisty release Kubuntu-Users mailing list causes Kmail to hang"
<Riddell> nixternal: how's your release notes page coming?
<nixternal> you should have a bz2 file this evening :)
<kwwii> Riddell: I assume you'll want a pic for the release?
<nixternal> kwwii: of course, hell I can answer that one ;p
<kwwii> :p
<nixternal> hah
<nixternal> a
<nixternal> damn enter key
<bddebian> heya
<nixternal> boo
<jsgotangco> boo yaa
<Tm_T> bah
<Riddell> kwwii: if you have something with a suitably kubuntu theme that would be great
<Tm_T> hmh, I'm gonna do something I will regert but, I'm gonna register myself to aKademy anyway
<Riddell> nixternal: ping ping, what's the state of the release announcement?
<_marseillais_> Riddell, hi!
<_marseillais_> Riddell, are you interest by someone that just report me something like this bug 89885 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 89885 in knetworkmanager "[feisty]  konqueror fails to connect to web when knetworkmager is running (in offline mode)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89885
<ScottK> _marseillais_: There are other bugs on that.  I think we have enough information.
<_marseillais_> oki
* ScottK will mark your bug a duplicate of the main one so you can keep track.
<_marseillais_> ScottK, not mine ... :) just i saw this one looking for a solution
<Riddell> that should have gone away, at least when you're using /etc/networks/interfaces it should still work
<_marseillais_> Riddell, not if you use wlassistant
<Riddell> mm, no
<glatzor> Riddell: Hi, will Simon Edwards be at Sevilla too?
<Riddell> glatzor: nope
<glatzor> Riddell: that is a pity. would have been nice to talk about guidance/displayconfig.
<glatzor> Riddell: but seb128 will join us there?
<Riddell> seb will if you want to talk about gnome packaging
<Riddell> sebas is also a guidance developer, he'll be there
<Riddell> they are different people of course
<ScottK> Riddell: The bug in question about knetwork manager is still marked in progress...  Bug #86680
<ubotu> Malone bug 86680 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager stops kde applications from accessing the network" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86680
<glatzor> Riddell: I mixed up the aliases. I asked for sebas of course :)
* Tm_T keeps spamming: anyone with extra time, please do http://test.openusability.org/UCCASS/survey.php?sid=43
<instructor> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mhb> evening
<mhb> Riddell: I'll poke them, sorry to respond so late, I was at a conference spreading Kubuntu CDs
<marseillai> fdoving: i'm starting to package smplayer http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=54487 and i would like to learn CDBS (i've already make a package with debhelper) and i would like to know if you have time to help me ?
<marseillai> or someone else
<marseillai> ?
<ScottK> marseillai: Try in #ubuntu-motu
<sebas> glatzor: I'll be there
<glatzor> sebas: fine. I am looking forward to Sevilla
<glatzor> and to meeting you again :)
<glatzor> (we saw us in UDS Paris)
<glatzor> sebas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisplayConfigGTK
<wondering> When is this bug going to be fixed? I *still* see it in Feisty! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/64695
<ubotu> Malone bug 64695 in meta-kde "KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<wondering> And even though it was reported when Edgy came out. I have this working on Edgy already. It's been "fixed" but not according to Launchpad for Edgy. It's definitely broken on Feisty. Why was this functionality taken out?
<glatzor> sebas: if you are interested in the state of the gtk port of displayconfig: the basic features seem to work, but it still needs more logic and love :)
<jbruckman> is anyone who is working on feisty working on fixing problems with the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<ScottK> wondering: I think the problem is that no one knows how to reproduce it.
<sebas> glatzor: Cool to see it coming along well
<wondering> ScottK: No one knows how to reproduce it? I installed a stock Feisty ubuntu-desktop and a stock Feisty kubuntu-desktop. Voila, you have your error reproduced.
<ScottK> Many people (myself included) have those options and the bug doesn't really tell anything about what might be different.
<wondering> ScottK: Select gdm when apt asks you to.
<sebas> Let's make the backend shared in Sevilla
<sebas> Now that Feisty is somewhat out, we can go wild and break everything :-)
<glatzor> sebas: :)
<jbruckman> sebas lol
<ScottK> wondering: Ah.  OK.  I expect fixing GDM interoperability isssues probably isn't a high priority for KDE devs.
* ScottK should've read the bug more closely before commenting.
<wondering> ScottK: Well, I asked on #ubuntu-motu and they told me to come here.
<ScottK> Sure.  I saw.
<ScottK> You asked why and I'm giving you a guess as to why.
<crimsun> to be fair, it looks more like a gdm issue than a kdm one.
<ScottK> Should we re-assign the bug then?
<crimsun> I'll reread when I get off the phone
<ScottK> OK
<wondering> crimsun: If I'm not mistaken, the KDE devel team has already implemented the interoptibility with GDM.
<ScottK> wondering: If he says its probaby GDM, I'd go with it.  He usually knows what he's talking about.
<crimsun> yes, please reassign it to gdm. If sebastian feels otherwise, he'll punt it.
* ScottK has it.
<wondering> The thing I don't understand is that it works in Edgy, but not in Feisty.
<ScottK> Done - Bug #64695
<ubotu> Malone bug 64695 in gdm "KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64695
<ScottK> wondering: So I think the true answer to your question about why is a GDM problem was listed as a KDE problem, so the right devs weren't looking at the bug.
<ScottK> wondering: Thanks for bringing it up so we could get it properly assigned.
<wondering> Mm, makes sense. But that still doesn't answer why the existing solution was _broken_.
<ScottK> Yes, but that's a GDM question now.
<wondering> What doesn't really make sense to me is that it _works_ in Edgy, but no one ever updated the status on the site. But come Feisty, the same mistakes were made, or worse, working stuff was pulled.
<wondering> Okay, so #ubuntu-motu then?
<wondering> Er, #ubuntu-devel ?
<wondering> Also, who did you reassign it to?
<wondering> The status doesn't seem changed.
<ScottK> Yes, but probably not right now.  Wait until after Feisty gets released.  Give them a chance to recover.
<wondering> ScottK: Okay, how long do you think it would take?
<ScottK> I didn't assign it to anyone, I just changed the package.
<ScottK> wondering: No idea.  Might be a short amount of time, might be forever.
<ScottK> The smart move at this point would be to look in the Gnome bug tracker and see if anyone has reported the issue there.
<wondering> Okey-doke.
<wondering> crimsun, ScottK: All right, well thanks for everything. I'll be back to report on whatever I find in the next couple of days. Take care.
<nixternal> Riddell: the state of it is about 75% complete, it will be finished tonight. I have a couple of screenshots to do and a couple of quick notes
<nixternal> Covered in this set is => Desktop, System Management, Print Management, Photo Management, Multimedia, Topic Based Help, Wireless Networking, and OEM Installation
<nixternal> anything else you want in there?
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey you there ? :)
<ash211> I'm interested in becoming Ubuntu's bug contact for Amarok
<ash211> https://launchpad.net/amarok/
<ash211> how should I got about trying to become that?
<ScottK> Subscribe yourself to the bugmail for the package.
<ash211> I've done so
<ash211> I'd like to be able to change severity for upstream bug reports that don't have URLs associated with them
<ash211> ex: bug 107289
<ubotu> Malone bug 107289 in amarok "wrong transfer sizes with transkode" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107289
<ScottK> You need to be in ubuntu-qa for that.
<ScottK> Look in LP for the ubuntu-qa team.
<ash211> I'm in ubuntu-qa, but that only allows me to change importance for amarok in ubuntu, which is different than amarok upstream
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Upstream you have to change it in the upstream tracker.
<ash211> take a look at bug 107289 for a sec
<ubotu> Malone bug 107289 in amarok "wrong transfer sizes with transkode" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107289
<ash211> it doesn't have a URL for the upstream bug task, so I can't change its importance that way
* ScottK looking
<ash211> hovering over importance in the upstream task tells me "editable only by the maintainer or bug contact of the project"
<ScottK> Yeah.  The only way to change that I know of is file a bug with upstream, link it, and change it there.
<ash211> if you look at https://launchpad.net/amarok/ ,
<ash211> there's a line for bug contact, which says not yet assigned
<ash211> unless there's any objections or anything like that, I'd like to become that person
<ScottK> OK.  I"m not sure the process for htat.
<ScottK> That'
<ScottK> I think the upstream would have to agree to that.
<ash211> I think I'll ask in #ubuntu-devel
<ash211> thanks ScottK
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: is amarok your baby?
<imbrandon> mosty i guess :) why?
<gnomefreak> ash211: is wanting to be bug contact
* nixternal thought bug contact was kubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> i wasnt sure how that was dealt with, i thought you were uploader/maintainer/anything else to do with it
* gnomefreak never seen bug contact on LP
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, pretty much , the bug contact is the gourp and any core dev /can/ work on it, i just work on it moreso than most
<ash211> it's at launchpad.net/amarok
<imbrandon> group*
<gnomefreak> ah
<ash211> this is bug contact for upstream amarok, not amarok in ubuntu
<ash211> the way launchpad works products, they're worked on differently
<imbrandon> ash211, ahh that would be me
<ash211> it says nobody now
<gnomefreak> :)
<ash211> at least not officially, at launchpad.net/amarok
<imbrandon> ahh yea, looks like something is screwy there, i'll get that fixed
<gnomefreak> all i know is for the next 6 months my hands are full
<ash211> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> but it should be set to kubuntu-devel@ and your more than welcome to be a bug contact though
<ash211> I can't find out how to subscribe to amarok upstream
<ash211> I'm subscribed to amarok in ubuntu, but I think they're worked differently
<imbrandon> there is no subscribe
<imbrandon> "upstream
<imbrandon> "
<ash211> this all came about because I wanted to change the importance on bug 107289
<ubotu> Malone bug 107289 in amarok "wrong transfer sizes with transkode" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107289
<imbrandon> and even if you are the bug contact ( it will be set to the team not one person anyhow ) only motu core-dev and ubuntuqa can set what you are asking anyhow
<gnomefreak> ash211: are you logged into LP?
<imbrandon> right that has nothing to do with the bug contact
<ash211> yes.  thanks for helping me with the idiot check :)
* gnomefreak checking to see if i can change it
<gnomefreak> ash211: i did it the other day
<gnomefreak> ;)
* gnomefreak flipped
<ash211> this one is telling me I need to be maintainer / bug contact for the project
<ash211> it's the task marked upstream, not the amarok (Ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> it did for me because Lp changed and it didnt auto log me in
<gnomefreak> oh that
<imbrandon> ash211, yes that should be read from their bug tracker not ours
* gnomefreak thinks you have to be upstream devel to change that
<ash211> but this one has no URL, so it won't do that
<imbrandon> then it wont ever be set
<imbrandon> that should NOT be set by us
<ash211> this is largely an academic exercise, i'm just wondering how things work
<gnomefreak> ash211: no url shouldnt be labled as upstream
<ash211> well, it is!
<imbrandon> ash211, upstream importances are NOT set intentionaly, and it needs a url if its marked upstream
<ash211> ahh, ok
<gnomefreak> ash211: reject it
<ash211> I just set it!
<gnomefreak> upstream process atleast
<ash211> I'll file an upstream bug report and link it then
<gnomefreak> oh
<imbrandon> ash211, good, thats what (upsteam) is intened for :)
<ash211> thanks, that clears things up a lot then
<ash211> so the only way to change importance for upstream bugs is 1) if it's linked to a URL, the importance is loaded from there 2) with no URL, the bug contact can change it
<imbrandon> ash211, no only 1)
<imbrandon> not 2)
<imbrandon> we cannot and should not set upstrteam importance, its their decision
<gnomefreak> no URL means no upstream bug
<imbrandon> and theirs only
<ash211> got it imbrandon
<ash211> so why does launchpad allow you to set an upstream bug without providing a url?
<imbrandon> and if its marked (upstream) and no url is given that needs to be fixed, e.g. filed upstream
<imbrandon> because upstream runs the products , not us
<imbrandon> so THEY can set it
<imbrandon> if they only use3 our bugtracker
<ash211> so that upstream bug contact is an amarok person
<imbrandon> e.g. like trinity, only uses LP there is not another bug tracker for that project
<imbrandon> exactly
<ash211> I was interpretting that as a sort of mediator between ubuntu and amarok
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> products ARE upstream
<imbrandon> some are made automaticly so we can forward bugs like in this case
<imbrandon> upstream, but products are NOT ubuntu, ubuntu is a product in LP
<imbrandon> :)
<nixternal> if you want to subscribe to upstream bugs for Amarok that would be done on bugs.kde.org, and unless you have the power, all you can do is watch over there
<imbrandon> basicly it boils down too your looking at LP narrowly as if its only for ubuntu ;) rember upstream CAN use lp too :)
<ash211> ah, ok, that's what I was forgetting in this case
<ash211> sorry for clogging up kubuntu-devel for so long!
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> its confusing at time
<imbrandon> s
<Riddell> nixternal: that all sounds good, you should push your branch to launchpad so I can take a look and merge it in
<imbrandon> heya Riddell
<nixternal> hrmm, do I have the ability to push the changes?
<nixternal> I thought I just compressed and linked you to them
* marseillai has packaged smplayer! :D i'm proud .....
<nixternal> marseillai: the latest one?
<marseillai> yep
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> I have to say, smplayer is the only one that hasn't crashed while playing my Sammy Hagar DVD :)
<nixternal> I like it
<marseillai> nixternal: just have to do a patch because i've change makefile and i propose it to revu ............;
<Riddell> nixternal: push to your own branch, see help tab on https://code.launchpad.net/
<nixternal> interesting
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-18
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: this rocks :) I did not know that about Bazaar, you know what it just went up 1 knotch on my "this is great" list
<Riddell> ScottK: congratulations
<nixternal> I still have a couple of sections left, about 30 minutes to an hour total, but I would like you to look it over and see if you like the direction of it
<Riddell> nixternal: it's really the killer feature
<nixternal> yes it is
<nixternal> this is great
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm about to go to bed I'm afraid, it'll need to be tomorrow
<nixternal> that's fine, it will be done by then
<jbruckman> anyone know how to get the nvidia drivers working on feisty?
<nixternal> and if you need any edits you can tell me in the morning
<nixternal> jbruckman: #kubuntu
<nixternal> or #ubuntu+1
<jbruckman> i'm on kubuntu
<nixternal> jbruckman: talk to Freddy, he is at the same school as you
<jbruckman> yeah, he is. he's sleeping
<jbruckman> :-p
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> jbruckman: this is the dev channel, so you won't get answers here unless it is development related
<nixternal> jbruckman: #ubuntu-chicago man! Freddy hasn't taught you guys yet ey
<jbruckman> ok. the reason i asked here though, is that I'm aware of a bunch of bugs out there realted to it
<jbruckman> and was oping to catch the guy looking at them. :-p
<nixternal> Freddy is awake
<jbruckman> hoping*
<nixternal> he is talking ot me on IRC
<jbruckman> damn him.
<jbruckman> i'm going downstairs.
<jbruckman> lol
<nixternal> haha
<jbruckman> afk
<nixternal> oh wait, he is in the shower, so be careful ;p
<nixternal> fo0d time
<jbruckman> yeah, found that out....
<Tm_T> nixternal: http://qdb.us/79712
<Tm_T> nixternal: can I have that?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I wonder who in the heck posted that
<Tm_T> nixternal: so, can I get it?
<nixternal> lemme email it to ya :)
<nixternal> lemme just be the first to say, you aren't missing much with Office 2007. It is actually very confusing if you are used to the old layout
<Tm_T> nixternal: well not used at all, I'm interested it as education purposes
<Tm_T> rhel and fedora, with centos :o
<Tm_T> lnxkde: you're in nice mix of distros
<ryanakca> hmm... any pyqt4 genius' around here?
* ryanakca is getting errors and he has no clue what they mean
<nixternal> what tis it be
<nixternal> I have been messing around with PyQt, I need to know what to look out for ;p
<ryanakca> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ryanakca>   File "kcipher.py", line 10, in <module>
<ryanakca>     class KCipherApplication(QApplication):
<ryanakca> NameError: name 'QApplication' is not defined
<ryanakca> nixternal: ^^
<nixternal> you have the code posted anywhere?
<nixternal> app = appname.QApplication (sys.argv)
<nixternal> isn't that how you define with Python?
<jjesse> evening nixternal
<nixternal> evening to you as well jjesse
<jjesse> nixternal: hey i might be in chicago for training the 2nd week of may
<nixternal> well we will have to get together if you make it out
<nixternal> in the City?
<jjesse> yeah in the city
<nixternal> eww, but OK ;p
<jjesse> that bad eh?
<nixternal> I am not a big fan of the city, but it is OK to visit every now and then
<jjesse> i'll be visiting in training all week, looking up the place
<jjesse> sorry went afk for a bit
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> i'm sick of dealing w/ hotel internet
<jjesse> it sucks sometime, makes you "sign in" every 24 hours
<nixternal> it seems vmware and 64bit feisty will never work, unless I do player
<jjesse> that's a bummer
<jjesse> nixternal: class will be at
<jjesse> Chicago, IL (14-May-2007 - 18-May-2007)
<jjesse> 230 W. Monroe, Ste 550
<nixternal> right by my old job
<ryanakca> nixternal: yep, just a sec, I'll push
<ryanakca> nixternal: https://launchpad.net/kcipher  ... trunk -> Browse code
<ryanakca> revision 15
<ryanakca> nixternal: vmware on amd64 feisty works fine here...
<jjesse> i think it is nixternal's fault :)
<ryanakca> I based it on http://vizzzion.org/?id=pyqt#designer
<nixternal> ryanakca: player, workstation or server?
<ryanakca> hmm... dunno
<ryanakca> I use vmware-server-console
* ryanakca got it from source
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I will try that then
<nixternal> I didn't see a 64bit download for it
<ryanakca> anywais, I'm heading to bed, good luck
<lnxkde> Tm_T, :p
<lnxkde> Tm_T, /me wants to get to know RH and RH based projects better (they are the standart in Linux on US)
<nixternal> vmware will not build, the any-any patch doesn't work, the howtos in the forums suck, the wiki page is horrible
<nixternal> is this a 64bit issue with vmware server
<_StefanS_> mornings!
<Tm_T> g'morgn
<Riddell> sebas: guidance is first non c++ programme in SVN no?  we should make some noise about that
<sebas> Riddell: You know, I'm not that kind of a PR guy ;-)
<sebas> But I think you're right. Keymessage being: "KDE is not C++ only, if you want to code in other languages, you're welcome"
<sebas> With some freedom bits punning Mono maybe
<Riddell> ? mono is free
<sebas> Python is more free
<sebas> As in the implementation is not being prescribed by 'The Evil'
<Riddell> it's not controlled by a company right enough
<Riddell> yes
<sebas> That's right, it doesn't really *feel* free either. But that discussion is nothing we want, actually.
<sebas> There are enough clueless dorks hanging around on the dot already ;-)
<Riddell> you recon it's dot material?
<sebas> Yes, what else?
<Riddell> blogs, commit-digest
<Riddell> but if you say it's dot, lets do it
<sebas> We're trying to push non-C++ stuff for some time already, that's generally agreed on, I think
<sebas> Scripting languages can be first class citizens (though not suited for every single use case)
<Riddell> _Sime: fancy giving us a quote on why python and not c++?  all good stories need a quote
<sebas> +1
<Riddell> ooh, don't call python a scripting language, you'll have all the python programmers after you
<sebas> Yes, we'd put it positive, just name it first class citizen.
<apokryphos> heh, so true
<sebas> And for PCness, mention that Ruby is fine as well =)
<apokryphos> but not perl ;-)
<Riddell> apokryphos: did I spot you gaining membership yesterday?
<apokryphos> Riddell: yeah 8)
<sebas> Yes, Perl is obviously some different beast ;-)
<Riddell> perl is needed for debconf, but not much else
<apokryphos> Riddell: wasn't sure whether to apply as a Kubuntu member, but I figured most of my activities are on general Ubuntu IRC
<apokryphos> even though I'd never use ubuntu if it didn't have kde :P
<Riddell> pop along to the next kubuntu meeting and we'll grill you too :)
<Riddell> we should organise a meeting for some time before UDS
<apokryphos> you mean so my head can grow even larger? =)
<sebas> Wasn't there an IRC meeting while I was in Oslo?
<sebas> NEver heard anything after that though
<Riddell> for UDS attendees yes
<sebas> Anything I should know?
<Riddell> I thought I e-mailed you about it
<Riddell> it was something like..
<Riddell> 1) is your travel booked
<Riddell> 2) register yourself on launchpad for the sprint
<Riddell> 3) any comments on the sessions I've scheduled
<Riddell> 4) any questions
<sebas> Can't find that email, and don't remember it. Can you re-send it if you still have it?
<Riddell> didn't you show up late anyway and I poked you with those things?
<sebas> Hm, don't think so.
<sebas> I was really offline the whole day + night
<apokryphos> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+mugshots heh, the +mugshots thing is still very cool 8)
<Riddell> sebas: dunno, can't find e-mail, but that's about all it said
<sebas> Hm, ok. I'll try to play detective on launchpad for a bit then.
<marseillai_> when i make dh_make -e email@domain dh_make use only my firstname so lintian is not happy. How can i change it and make dh_make use all my name ?
<fdoving> apokryphos: nice, mugshots :)
<apokryphos> yeah
<fdoving> i need to improve mine.
<Riddell> sebas: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-sevilla/+attend
<sebas> Jup, done that already.
<sebas> Is there already a list with proposed specs for Kubuntu for Sevilla?
<Riddell> not public
<Riddell> here:
<Riddell> Adept User Notifications
<Riddell> Adept Cdrom Upgrades
<Riddell> Kubuntu Accessibilty Keyboard
<Riddell> Kubuntu Kiosktool
<Riddell> Kubuntu Feisty+1 KDE 4 Plan
<Riddell> Kubuntu System Settings for KDE 4
<Riddell> Kubuntu Guidance for KDE 4
<Riddell> Kubuntu Restricted Manager
<Riddell> Kubuntu Feisty+1 Adept Plan
<Riddell> Kubuntu KDE Bluetooth
<Riddell> Kubuntu Remove Media Safely
<Riddell> Edubuntu KDE
<Riddell> Kubuntu Website
<Riddell> Kubuntu Default Filemanager
<Riddell> Kubuntu and meduxa discussion
<Riddell> meduxa and malone
<sebas> When will those be made public? Am I doing something wrong, I only see one blueprint ("composite by default")
<Riddell> sebas: not sure what the plan is, for some reason they're not using launchpad for the specs (yet)
<sebas> Hm, ok.
<Saied> all, Hi
<Saied> I have problem with my kde-i18n-fa package
<Saied> I have upgraded to kubuntu feisty with KDE 3.5.6 and I have installed kde-i18n-fa package for gui translation to persian
<Saied> all things are OK except showing of some characters in persian language is wrong specially  (h in persian) appears as a square
<Riddell> could be a fonts issue or could be a qt issue
<Riddell> does the character appear in gnome applications?
<kwwii_> Riddell: http://sinecera.de/feistyreleasepic.png
<kwwii_> let me know what you think
<Riddell> kwwii_: funky
<sebas> kwwii_: I don't really like the turqouise
<sebas> It also looks a bit rough
<sebas> (I'll shut up about green right now ;-))
<fdoving> why don't we provide the akode engine for amarok?
<Riddell> Saied: 12:47 < Riddell> could be a fonts issue or could be a qt issue12:47 < Riddell> does the character appear in gnome applications?
<Saied> Riddell: thanks for your attention. i try to upload a screenshot
<Saied> Riddell: i didn't try with Gnome but i think this problem is specific to KDE :(
<Saied> Riddell: this is screenshot. see squares in menu items: http://i19.tinypic.com/4dpypnp.png
<Riddell> mm, nasty
<Riddell> as I say you need to test it in gnome so we can find out where the problem is
<Riddell> wouldn't surprise me if it was in qt 3, chinese has had issues too
<Saied> Riddell: by which package i can install all Gnome packages? apt-get install gnome ?
<fdoving> ubuntu-desktop will give you the full ubuntu desktop.
<Saied> fdoving: thanks
<Riddell> Saied: quicker just to install say gedit and test one app
<Saied> Riddell: need to install language-pack-gnome-fa ? which package provide Gnome translation to persian?
<Riddell> Saied: could do, I was thinking you could just type the character into gedit
<ScottK> Riddell: I've started a spec for kmail with S/MIME by default.  Nothing I need help with, but it'd be nice for it to be on a list somewhere.
<Saied> Riddell: currently i have no problem with typing in KDE . just showing some characters specially 
<Riddell> Saied: so if you type that character it shows ok?
<Saied> Riddell: maybe in can be solved by changing font
<Saied> Riddell: yes. it shows OK
<Riddell> weird
<Jucato> wow I just came in a bit before Hobbsee? :D
<raphink> yes Jucato, as a matter of fact
<Jucato> hi raphink :)
<Jucato> feisty release will push through on the 19th? (I've been out of the loop for a few days)
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato!
<raphink> hi Jucato  && Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Jucato: last i knew, yes
<Hobbsee> hi raphink
<raphink> yes Jucato (been out of the loop for a few months)
<jsgotangco> yes!
<jsgotangco> grab CDs while its hot!
<Jucato> ooooh! hi jsgotangco!!!
<raphink> hi jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hi raphink!
<ScottK> Good evening Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi ScottK
* ScottK is a member now...
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Jucato> congrats
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: where can I find your kubuntu-website branch?
<Riddell> https://code.launchpad.net/~nixternal/kubuntu-website/main hasn't been updated
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose getting a new version of kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts into feisty is something like impossible?
<Jucato> apachelogger: are those the stuff like gg: or uwikis: in Konqueror?
<apachelogger> yep
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> why?
<asyd> \_o<
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug search is kind of broken
<apachelogger> and package search is doing a query for dapper
<Jucato> (and there is not shortcut for searching help.ubuntu.com/community, only for wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Riddell> so it is
<Riddell> ubug works for me with a bug number
<apachelogger> but who knows the precise bug number? ;-)
<apachelogger> Jucato: gotta add one, as it's not going into feisty anyway :)
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> I get numbers given to me all the time for bugs
<apachelogger> yeah, but not if one searches for a term, and a term based search seems pretty obvious to me
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=\\{@}
<apachelogger> works for terms AND numbers
<Jucato> maybe we can use ubugno for bug number search and ubugft for full text (following the default KDE ones)?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ubug will work for both
<apachelogger> current keys: ubug,ubugno,ubugft,lpbug,lpbugno,lpbugft
<Riddell> sebas: fancy updating http://extragear.kde.org/ for guidance?
<sebas> Riddell: Yes.
<apachelogger> hm
* apachelogger is getting a checkout of amarok's extragear page
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i like the order plugin for rbot, btw
<Hobbsee> (i think you wrote it)
<sebas> apachelogger: If you want things changed but lack the karma to commit, just send me the patch
<apachelogger> sebas: got www karma when I was working on the kde brilliant buttons, thanks anyway :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: yeah, I'm glad you like it :D
<Hobbsee> :D
<sebas> apachelogger: All the better =)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: which it was done for supybot, though :P
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: hm?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: sorry, s/which/wish/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ruby FTW :P
<manchicken_> Ruby's parser is too buggy ;)
<bddebian> heya
<Tm_T> oh noes it's bddebian, hiiideee!!!
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> EVERYBODY RUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bddebian> Hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> el panico!
<Tm_T> yes, I need some sleep
<instructor> How come we use mawk instead of gawk?
<apachelogger> Riddell: shall I upload the new kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts to revu or just send a debdiff?
<Riddell> apachelogger: revu
<apachelogger> k
<apokryphos> hm, is there no single repository that would have all the latest kde4 snapshots?
<apokryphos> making a techbase page for kde4 distribution packages
<Riddell> no
<apokryphos> ok, I'll just try to keep the page updated again
<apokryphos> what's the advantage to just not having a single repo for it though?
<LeeJunFan> when did kdm start overwriting the xorg.conf? I've got a bunch of non working systems because it wants to change the bus ID of these crappy SIS cards?
<Riddell> kdm won't
<Riddell> /etc/init.d/kde-guidance might
<LeeJunFan> ah, okay. I'll check that.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that must be it, thanks.
<LeeJunFan> hehe, thought it was kdm because I edited the kdm outside the chroot for the nfs booting machines.
<LeeJunFan> yep, that was it - thanks Riddell
<sebas> Riddell: extragear page is updated
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4833
<_Sime> Riddell: I didn't realise it was such a big event. It is worth noting that it currently runs on KDE 3, not 4. Port will be later.
<Riddell> good point
<Riddell> fancy coming up with a quote for us on why pykde is the goodness?
<nixternal> Riddell: I don't know what the problem was there, I recreated the branch and just committed revision 42
<nixternal> so give it a few and check it out
<nixternal> I am waiting to see if you like those sections, and if you want to change some stuff around first. then I will do the screen shots since those only take a few minutes to do
<Riddell> sections are fine
<Riddell> I may have comments when I get to see the page I suppose
<nixternal> yup, that is why I am waiting :)
<nixternal> I am not 100% happy with a couple of sections, towards the bottom, that I would still like to tweak
<Riddell> nixternal: but I have no way of seeing it
<acidBURN> Is there a link page, with all the updates or new features, that feisty is going to have over dapper ?
<Jucato> over edgy most probably.
* Jucato glances at nixternal :)
<Riddell> nixternal: ah, your bzr archive is updated now
<Riddell> let me look at it
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I don't get why bzr updates like 15 minutes after a push/commit
<acidBURN> So, far the beta, looks the same, as edgy excluding a beta update and bug fixes...
<Jucato> acidBURN: have you seen the other release pages? from Herd 1 to 5?
<acidBURN> give me a link pls
<Jucato> acidBURN: the Beta page has links to the 5 pages
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta/Kubuntu
<acidBURN> but, I been using feisty since it became stable, on this machine and edgy on another.... there nothing I can that is WOW
<nixternal> that has a link to ....what Jucato said
<nixternal> acidBURN: the goal for Feisty was to improve on Edgy and concentrate a lot of usability and accessibility
<nixternal> s/of/on
<acidBURN> nxiternal: okay..
<nixternal> more or less, to knock the edginess off a little :)
<acidBURN> nxiternal: I heard that linsphere linux distro was to supposedly are going to be add ?
<Jucato> I'd say major areas of improvement would be Adept, the docs (ahem nixternal :D), power management, default style and some look and feel stuff
<acidBURN> opps linspire distro
<jsgotangco> docs? impressive
<nixternal> the docs still have more to go
<acidBURN> nxiternal: so are they going to be add to ubuntu distro ?
<nixternal> what is that?
<Jucato> nixternal: true, but it's a major change to switch to a topic based help system :)
<jsgotangco> add what?
<Jucato> I think he means CNR
<jsgotangco> its Linspire's problem not ours
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Click-n-Reformat
<nixternal> ;p
<acidBURN> nxiternal: no, linspire linux, is working with ubuntu and kde...
<Jucato> click-n-run-away?
<acidBURN> nxiternal: yes
<acidBURN> nxiternal: read on line.... a month ago
<nixternal> Linspire is based on Kubuntu now, or their future releases will be based on Kubuntu
<acidBURN> yes
<jsgotangco> i belive they just released a freespire alpha based on kubuntu
<Jucato> I think he's referring to Linspire making CNR available to other distros as well
<acidBURN> so, there depository will be added
<nixternal> cool
<Hobbsee> then nixternal really can have his pointy-clicky fixation satisfied...
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> Hobbsee: quit listening to crimsun, he is evil ;p
<jsgotangco> acidBURN: if you mean Kubuntu adding linspire's repos, that's unlikely unless done explicitly
<acidBURN> nxiternal: was wondering it this would happen with feisty
<nixternal> acidBURN: from what I have seen I would have to say no
<acidBURN> just like added another to the sources.list file
<Hobbsee> nixternal: haha :P
<nixternal> hehe
<instructor> Jucato: Still no Adept help though :(
<acidBURN> heard they are converting over all there apps to run on "ubuntu"
<Hobbsee> acidBURN: you'd really have to ask them about it, not us
<nixternal> there is no adept help yet? whatever happened to the Adept Handbook?
<jsgotangco> acidBURN: it shouldn't be hard to have CNR in Ubuntu, but its linspire's call to have it available
<Jucato> instructor: manchicken has made some blog posts on how to use Adept (pre-feisty).
<instructor> nixternal: read it
<nixternal> where is jjesse at, I think that is his baby and he was working upstream with that
<Jucato> nixternal: non-existent yet?
<instructor> Jucato: I know. Are we linking to that when someone presses F1 ?
<nixternal> no, we used to have an Adept Handbook, so I know it exists
<nixternal> I just don't know where
<jsgotangco> its not on the svn?
<instructor> It's not at adept_manager/index.html :)
<Jucato> instructor: of course not. I know what you mean but we have to do with what we have for now... (unfortunately)
<nixternal> jsgotangco: yup, under feisty/kubuntu/unused
<Jucato> nixternal: I've never seen an Adept handbook yet :(
<nixternal> I think that is because some of the info was incorporated into help:/kubuntu/add-applications
<Jucato> well, the handbook will probably need to be rewritten for feisty+ anyway...
<instructor> WHoot :)
<jsgotangco> this is actually more of upstream work now
<instructor> Why is mawk used instead of gawk?
<Jucato> although I think some of the feisty changes were made on Kubuntu's end. not really sure about the software sources thing
<instructor> Isn't mawk unmaintained?
<jsgotangco> some of the feisty changes were made on kubuntu's end?
<Jucato> for adept I mean
<jsgotangco> ahh that makes sense
<Riddell> nixternal: you havn't committed any images
<Riddell> nixternal: and that desktop image is of edgy
<nixternal> Riddell: not yet, I wanted to make sure that the page was good to go, and to see if we needed changes
<nixternal> I have vmware fired up ready for screenys though
<Riddell> nixternal: the download link isn't closed
<Riddell> multimedia: big up that it's k3b 1.0
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> haha 'big up'
<nixternal> Riddell: you need to stop watching MTV
<Riddell> server: point out that you can install all the server packages from the DVD (or the ubuntu server CD)
<nixternal> roger
<Riddell> nixternal: we need a section for the upgrade tool, that's important
<Riddell> ah, there is one
<nixternal> OK, I had just linked to the wiki page, but I will create a section for it
<Riddell> well a screenshot at least
<nixternal> roger
<Riddell> under the hood: add that KDE 4 packages are available for the brave
<nixternal> haha, will do
<Riddell> networking: add that zeroconf is on by default (also printing too)
<Riddell> a section for improvements to guidance power manager might be nice
<Riddell> and maybe one for adept
<nixternal> gotcha
<Riddell> system management: new wine config available
<nixternal> ahh yes
<nixternal> printer sharing is enabled by default?
<nixternal> don't think it is, there is no smb installed ootb
<nixternal> unless it works over the zeroconf, which I have yet to figure out and understand 100%
<jsgotangco> imagine a hundred itunes users in a single network seeing each other's playlists
<nixternal> ya, I get that, but I never seen it work here locally
<jsgotangco> oh just install a zeroconf browser
<Riddell> nixternal: it's with ipp
<nixternal> heh, my laptop is hosed with Zeroconf, that is probably why it doesn't work :)
<nixternal> Command '/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 1' not found.
<Riddell> hosed in what way?
<nixternal> I can't enable it
<nixternal> I have it enabled with my other 2 machines and they are both sitting in Konqui with zeroconf:/ but the windows are blank
<nixternal> what's the trick?
<Riddell> it's enabled by default as I say
<Riddell> and konqi won't show anything unless there's something being advertised that it cares about (http, ftp)
<Riddell> try  ssh myothermachine.local
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> is there still cpu frequency scaling with guidance like we reported in the Herd2 release notes?
<nixternal> I don't have it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: seems to be, here
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I wonder where mine went
<sebas> Then either your HAL is broken, or you switched it off with a hack
<nixternal> HAL must be broken, I never switched it off
<nixternal> mine doesn't show the CPU Frequency anymore either
<sebas> Yes, you would know.
<sebas> lshal |grep -i cpu
<nixternal> everything there looks OK
<nixternal>  info.product = 'Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        420  @ 1.60GHz'  (string)
<nixternal> I know it supports scaling because it used to work
<sebas> Nothin more?
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> I just didn't want to paste it all in here :)
<sebas> I've 9 lines on my workstation
<nixternal> info.addons = {'hald-addon-acpi', 'hald-addon-cpufreq'} (string list)
<nixternal> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0' info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'  (string)
<nixternal> 5 total here
<yuriy> hey sebas, by "make sure you don't get into trouble committing stuff" did you mean some rules for extragear that are more strict than for playground?
<nixternal>  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0'  (string)
<sebas> lshal |g -i cpufreq|wc -l                                                                                                                   19:04:02
<sebas> 3
<sebas> ?
<sebas> yuriy: No, only while moving
<sebas> It's all cleared now
<nixternal> 1
<sebas> You can commit whatever crap you want ;-)
<sebas> nixternal: Does that line say "naah, dude. don't have that"?
<nixternal> I don't see anything like that, just have the number 1 :)
<sebas> Yes, you've got to remove the |wc -l of course :)
* ScottK has never had CPU scaling on his laptop...
<nixternal> info.addons = {'hald-addon-acpi', 'hald-addon-cpufreq'} (string list)
<nixternal> that is all there is
<ScottK> Same here
* ScottK waits for nixternal to figure out how to fix it....
<sebas> I've two cpus that expose interfaces there
<nixternal> ya, I don't know how to fix it ScottK, so you and I are both out of luck :)
* ScottK thinks the answer to your original question is yes.
<nixternal> lol
* nixternal gets back to the release page
<ScottK> Nothing like editing a 780MB text file in KATE on a laptop with 256MB of RAM to give the cooling fan a workout and warm up the room...
<fdoving> use vim :)
<nixternal> heh, Feisty is being released tomorrow correct? or am I off like usual?
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> depending on your definition of tomorrow
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> the 19th (UTC)
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> Riddell: I just pushed an updated version w/o screenys if you are interested in looking at in about 15min :)
* nixternal gets to the screenys
<kwwii> nixternal: that is the fun part :-)
<nixternal> that is the easy part :)
<nixternal> vmware makes it super quick
<Riddell> nixternal: I can look at it straight away, it's only launchpad that takes a while to sync
* Riddell views http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/main/announcements/7.04-release.php
<nixternal> Riddell: ahh
<Riddell> "do not forget to import them photos" s/them/those/  we don't speak Merkin here :)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<kwwii> nixternal: I made a pretty neat screenshot of digikam already if you want to look at it
<nixternal> yes
<Riddell> nixternal: winfoss only has firefox and thunderbird on it now
<nixternal> Riddell: OK, I will fix that
<Hobbsee> looks good to me
<Riddell> nixternal: bittorrent: it was pointed out that it's not clear where to get the .torrent files
<nixternal> k
<Riddell> "Server install.." typos in that sentence
<kwwii> nixternal: http://sinecera.de/digikam_small1.xcf
<fdoving> nixternal: should there be a comma after only? in: Do note that it is highly unstable and is used for development purposes only at this time.
<fdoving> or something like that..
<nixternal> fdoving: I believe you are correct, good spot
<nixternal> kwwii: awesome screeny
<kwwii> thnx, hope you can use it
<nixternal> I can
<nixternal> and I will
<firephoto> kwwii: is that the latest digikam? editor look's different here.
<kwwii> firephoto: it is the way I use my digikam - the controller part is at bottom:-)
<apokryphos> caullerguiles has had some awesome work going on the digikam editor for the new release
<apokryphos> a lot more tools for photo manipulation; the red-eye reduction was completely re-written
<firephoto> kwwii: ok, i have some other buttons on the info bar at the bottom too, maybe those can be disabled somewher.e
<kwwii> firephoto: yeah, basically that just shows my local config, not the default (and my version looks much nicer in a screenshot)
<allee> kwwii: hi, is that digikam 0.8.2?  There only filtertags on the right
<firephoto> i was just gonna ask that. i can't make those buttons disappear.
<kwwii> allee: not sure, I made that screenshot a few weeks ago (and the system was up to date then)
<kwwii> erm, looking at the file I made it a month ago
<allee> kwwii: must be 0.8.2. my browser menu looks different and at the rifht side I've 5 tabs not only 'tag filters'
<kwwii> allee: yes, I agee with you now, after looking at the new version
<allee> kwwii: when you update the screenshot move editor task bar to top for the screenshot.  So it's not too different from what users get ;)
<kwwii> allee: dude, I'm not updating any screenshots :-)
<allee> kwwii: agreed.  Perfect pictures can't be enhanced by definition :)
<allee> Riddell: annoucement typo: virutal
<nixternal> argh, I thought Krita was still installed by default
<Riddell> allee: poke nixternal
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> fixed
<ScottK> nixternal: Dunno if this rates or not, but for klamav (Universe) the facility to download clamav updates and compile them direct from upstream works (if you have the build-depends installed) and does not mess with the upgrading to a new packaged version.  This is something (keeping up to date with clamav) that people bitch and moan about all the time.
<nixternal> so what does one use to edit pictures ootb?
<instructor> ScottK: Backed up your DNA as ASCII?
<ScottK> Not a current copy.
<Riddell> nixternal: one doesn't currently
<nixternal> roger, I need to replace the photo management section then
<firephoto> the digikam editor will do basic stuff.
<instructor> Is Gwenview getting editing stuff?
<allee> instructor: only via kipi-plugins
<fdoving> nixternal: are commas before and accepted in english? like: updated applications, and increased usability features...
<nixternal> in that sentence it would be
<fdoving> nixternal: if i were you i'd move the comma til after 'features'
<nixternal> it is seperating 3 topics
<fdoving> ok. :)
<nixternal> you know who would know the best though, crimsun ^^ :)
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> fdoving: do you have 5 minutes to help me on dpatch ?
<fdoving> marseillai: sure.
<marseillai> it shouldn't take long
<marseillai> i've make a package for smplayer
<fdoving> ok.
<marseillai> and i've had to change Makefile
<fdoving> why?
<marseillai> so firstly i've made my change directly in source code
<fdoving> ok.
<marseillai> because there was some problem during building the package
<fdoving> ok.
<marseillai> after when i knew it was ok i've make a patch to source using dpatch and this tuto : https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/fr/basic-updating.html but i absolutly don't know what to add in debian/rules to apply my patches
<marseillai> i've search on net but i found nothing simple only that : http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ap-pkg-eg.fr.html and it doesn't help me
<fdoving> marseillai: kmenu -> run command '#dpatch' -> run.
<fdoving> marseillai: do you use cdbs to make the package?
<marseillai> no deb_helper some person told me it was a good point to start with deb_helper before CDBS
<fdoving> ok, then the information in #dpatch will help you.
<marseillai> fdoving: i've allready read man dpatch too
<fdoving> marseillai: then you'll need to read it again. it says what to add.
<marseillai> oki
<nixternal> 64bit feisty gives me issues when I have to go into admin mode in system settings and/or kcontrol
* marseillai can't find any config.status in his debian/rules
<nixternal> new update to release notes (includes some pictures)
<nixternal> OK, who has a lappy with a working Guidance? I need a couple of screenys (1024x768 if possible) of the main window and the mouse over
<Riddell> not I
<Riddell> sebas might
<sebas> My install is everything but default, not sure if you want that.
<Riddell> nixternal: I see no images, did you bzr add them?  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/main/announcements/7.04-release.php
<Riddell> oh, it's a root thing
<Riddell> nixternal: could you change it from /images to ../images ?  would make my branch work
<firephoto> nixternal: http://firephoto.googlepages.com/guidance.png http://firephoto.googlepages.com/guidancemouseover.png that work?
<Riddell> nixternal: also images below the headings I think
<ScottK> nixternal: Still need pics?
<nixternal> Riddell: will do
<nixternal> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.  I got 1024 X 768.
<ScottK> What do you need?
<nixternal> I need guidance screenshots of the battery in the kicker, the popup windows from a right click, and the main dialog with a left click
<ScottK> Will do
* _Sime is here.
<ScottK> nixternal: http://www.kitterman.com/kubuntu/
<ScottK> How's that?
<kwwii> Riddell, all: is this one better? http://sinecera.de/feistyreleasepic1.png
<nixternal> kwwii: that is Kool :)
<nixternal> I like the 7.04 standout
<nixternal> ScottK: almost. Is it possible for you to use the default Kubuntu theme?
<nixternal> maybe create a quick second user to doso
<Riddell> kwwii: funky too
<amachu> hi every one
<nixternal> hiya amachu
<ScottK> Oops
<kwwii> best of all, we can use it in the future as well without much work
<kwwii> Riddell: is funky good or bad in your book?
<amachu> this is amachu from Ubuntu Tamil Team
<kwwii> :-)
<ScottK> nixternal: Which one is it?
<nixternal> ScottK: I don't know..hahah, let me look really quick
<amachu> We have decided to have Ubuntu derivative project for Tamil
<kwwii> there is an ubuntu tamil team? that is pretty cool
<nixternal> Windeco is Crystal
<nixternal> Style is Polyester
<amachu> kwwii: yes
<amachu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives/Tamil
<nixternal> I am gonna have to finish this up during my break at school tonight
<amachu> and we have decided the base as Kubuntu
<Riddell> amachu: yay :)
<amachu> Riddell: so far I have been a translator
<kwwii> amachu: great :-)
<ScottK> nixternal: Which color scheme?
<nixternal> should be default
<amachu> Riddell: and need to do learn a lot b4 commencing the task
<amachu> kwwii: thank you
<nixternal> kuseven maybe
<nixternal> ScottK: yes, kuseven
<ScottK> OK
<kwwii> nixternal: I cannot beleive we left that file named that way
<nixternal> but those screenys are actually what I want though :) thanks
<ScottK> Redoing
<kwwii> we'll fix that for gutsy
<nixternal> kwwii: haha, I was wondering why that was the name
<amachu> Riddell: kwwii: the other positive aspect is that we are the Upstream contact for Tamil translation for KDE translation too
<amachu> so we believe we could rock
<kwwii> nixternal: because it was the seventh version I made for kubuntu :-)
<nixternal> haha nice
<amachu> with all your support
<amachu> from the scratch
<amachu> as the first phase of our development cycle we would like to learn and document how Kubuntu itself is actually built
<amachu> and from that customize our own needs...
<ScottK> nixternal: Same URL
<ScottK> All the ones with 2 in the name.
<kwwii> amachu: well, I am only an artist so there won't be much I can help you with there :-)
<amachu> so, what i am expecting to learn is, to where to begin to learn the development process involved in Kubuntu
<Riddell> amachu: best thing is to start with an existing CD and customise it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<ScottK> nixternal: Let me know if you need anything else.
<amachu> Riddell: thats fine..
<amachu> Riddell: Thank yOu
<nixternal> oh man I feel like an ass right now. ScottK I forgot to tell ya, the kicker and wallpaper too :(
<nixternal> feel free to shoot me!
<amachu> Riddell: we would like to know the Kubuntu development process..
<ScottK> No problem
<ScottK> Just lemma know what to set it as
<nixternal> I am sorry for that
<nixternal> but hey, you are getting good with screenshots ;)
<amachu> Riddell: One major change we have identified is to drop open office from our distro
<nixternal> /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png for the kicker
<amachu> Riddell: and replace it with KOffice
<nixternal> /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png for wallpapers
<amachu> Riddell: also we would like to know how Kubuntu is associated with repositaries
<amachu> Riddell: and other aspects...
<nixternal> ScottK: I can make it work!
<nixternal> don't worry, I am just going to crop around the popup anyways
<ScottK> OK
* ScottK will stop
<amachu> Is there a page to begin like it there for Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment ?
* ScottK goes back to doing paying work so he can afford to invest time in FOSS work later...
<amachu> also URL where this #kubuntu is logged?
<amachu> anyone there ??
<fdoving> amachu: you can find irc logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Riddell> amachu: sometimes, I'm testing feisty candidates today
<Riddell> amachu: repositories we upload software to
<Riddell> amachu: then we have seeds which list what we want on the CDs
<Riddell> amachu: then germinate is used to make kubuntu-meta
<Riddell> amachu: then a script uses debootstrap to make the filesystem based on kubuntu-meta and ubuntu-minimal and -standard
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SeedManagement
<amachu> Riddell: ok..
<amachu> i can't get a clear picture.. but feels this to be nice beginning
<amachu> Riddell: Thank You for that..
<amachu> I will be here at this IRC ..
<amachu> to seek all your help as when needed
<amachu> all the best for Kubuntu Feisty Fawn..
<amachu> The Dawn of Feisty Fawn..
<amachu> :)
<amachu> Riddell: thank u for now, i will go thru the links you had provided
<nixternal> alrighty, I am going to go to school now. I will complete this in about 2.5 hours during my class break
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
<marseillai> fdoving: i'm absolutly not able to make my dpatch work! i've add dpatch as build-dep, i have a 00list in debian/patches, change my debian/rules like that but it still not use my patch ...
<fdoving> marseillai: can you publish the package somewhere, then i can have a look at it.
<marseillai> fdoving: ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/smplayer.tar.gz
<ScottK> marseillai: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources and particularly the bit about dpatch-edit-patch
<elcuco_> debian/rules is probably borked
<marseillai> fdoving: i've put my patch-stamp in configure instead of build-stamp.... is it that ?
<marseillai> in debian/rules ....
<marseillai> sorry for disturbing if it is that
<fdoving> gah.. i hate that change to dpkg-source
<fdoving> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<marseillai> fdoving: repaired
<fdoving> marseillai: did you get your patch to apply?
<marseillai> no
<fdoving> i just changed the versionnumber to 'ubu1' instead of 'ubuntu1'
<marseillai> just the problem of ubuntu-mail ...
<marseillai> why ?
<fdoving> i just hate the change in dpkg-source, it's totaly stupid to include that. imho.
<marseillai> ok
<fdoving> i can package stuff for ubuntu with any e-mail if i want to, there are no rules about that that i'm aware of. you don't even have to be a member to make a changelog entry.
<marseillai> fdoving: forgot it
<marseillai> my mistake for the patch
<fdoving> i got your patch to work though :)
<fdoving> the bug is in /usr/bin/dpkg-source
<fdoving> not in your package :)
* marseillai happy to hear that! :)
<fdoving> your package looks good, i'll try to explain what you need to change.
<fdoving> marseillai: open debian/rules
<marseillai> fdoving: i've add patch-stamp after build-stamp instead of configure and it works... :) i still have this error :
<marseillai> make[2] : Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/smplayer-0.3.27/src'
<marseillai> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<marseillai> but now it works
<fdoving> marseillai: does it unpatch and cleanup too?
<marseillai> fdoving: but i'm listening to you every advice is good in my situation
<marseillai> yes i think but not sur of this
<fdoving> marseillai: i changed it to look like this:
<fdoving> http://rafb.net/p/ZZxuvX70.html
<fdoving> marseillai: 'configure: build-stamp configure-stamp' means the command 'debian/rules configure' depends on 'debian/rules build-stamp' and 'debian/rules configure-stamp'
<fdoving> marseillai: so making configure-stamp depend on patch, we get the source patched.
<marseillai> i'm reading you slowly but i'm reading you
<marseillai> oki
<fdoving> marseillai: also, for clean, we make 'debian/rules clean' depend on unpatch and clean-unpatched, that'll unpatch and clean with the commands in clean-unpatched:
<marseillai> fdoving: can i show you the one i use currently, and could you tell me the differences between yours ?
<fdoving> sure.
<marseillai> and if it is good ?
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> brb. 5 min. kid -> bed.
<marseillai> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/rCL8pi61.html
<marseillai> no problem
<fdoving> marseillai: ok the difference is that your package is configured before the patch is applied. the patch is only applied before a build. you can read 'man dpatch.make'. it says you need to add the patch prerequisite to a target that does not depend on another.
<fdoving> marseillai: you also depend on patch-stamp which can be configured to not work. via the DPATCH_STAMPFN environment variable. you should use 'patch'
<marseillai> oki
<fdoving> and you should re-write the clean targets as i did, and 'man dpatch.make' says.
<marseillai> fdoving: man dpatch was really not simple to understand for me! :$
<fdoving> dpatch isn't that simple.
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> i see
<fdoving> i usually recommend cdbs, and use it myself.
<marseillai> fdoving: my next package will be for me time to learn cdbs :)
<fdoving> but debhelper is nice if you want to learn makefile-syntax :)
<marseillai> so basket note time .....
* ScottK likes cdbs too.  It's magic.
* marseillai don't like it currently because there are no good (simple and detailed) tuto for it on web, or i don't find them
<ScottK> It doesn't need much.
<ScottK> Find a cdbs packaged package similar to yours and copy.  Go from there.
<marseillai> fdoving: is it normal that my package doesn't depend on mplayer ???
<fdoving> marseillai: you would need to add that depend yourself.
<marseillai> oki
<fdoving> if it is unusable without it.
<marseillai> it is
<fdoving> you could however just recommend it.
<marseillai> i thought it will be add automatically
<marseillai> grrrrrrrrrr thought i had finish
<marseillai> :)
<fdoving> by default adept, synaptic and aptitude should should now install recommends, but allow them to be removed.
<fdoving> it can be usefull for people to be allowed to compile their own mplayer, for example.
<fdoving> that's up to you really.
<nixternal> OK, I skipped the first class. time to make the donuts
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm here for roughly another 30 minutes if you need more screen shots.
<nixternal> ScottK: do you have a stock Windows XP box? :)
* ScottK doesn't have Windows XP at all.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> crimsun does
<ScottK> Windows 2K on my wife's PC is the newest I have (she's dual booting).
<nixternal> I can get the screenshot later for that anyways
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-19
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/kwww/announcements/7.04-release.php
<nixternal> ^^ PROOFERS NEEDED
<instructor> sed 1d
<instructor> nixternal: It's coming out next Friday?
<nixternal> didn't I change the date
<nixternal> k, fixed :)
<nixternal> I swore I changed that earlier
* gnomefreak trying to open it
<Riddell> nixternal: the winfoss screenshot is out of date, I can do that if you don't have a windows machine
<nixternal> Riddell: I have one, but won't be able to hit it until later tonight
<lnxkde> nixternal, nice
<nixternal> lnxkde: thanks
<nixternal> I forgot to bring a CD with me to school. I was going to do it here
* instructor grins as he snapshots the  page showing a snapshot of a snapshot
<instructor> nixternal: You neighbour on last.fm ?
<Arby> nixternal: misspelt apologises and development in WinFOSS section
<nixternal> that means they were wrong in Edgy as well then
<nixternal> Arby: that is supposed to be Localisation, but for some reason I forgot the <h2>
<instructor> Why don't you have FOSS Free open source software?
<Arby> I understand the s|z thing but development is missing an e and apologise is only one p isn't it?
<nixternal> wow, there were quite a few typos ;)
<nixternal> fixed them with a spell check
<nixternal> instructor: where? WinFOSS?
<nixternal> WinFOSS is the name of the actuall app we are using
<Arby> nixternal: so you got the ones under requirements as well?
<nixternal> and if you read the paragraph in that section, FOSS is defined
<nixternal> 64 or fam?
<nixternal> haha
<Arby> yes that
<nixternal> ya, got that one
<Arby> also availabel
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> speeeeel checker got it
<Arby> cool :)
<nixternal> refresh for the fixed version
<instructor> nixternal: Yes but it means Free Open source Software
<instructor>  You just have Free Software
<instructor> it looks strange to me
<nixternal> read the paragraph
<instructor> Yeah I guess
<instructor> Still feels funny but it is a long phrase
<instructor> Should translations have a heading?
<instructor> It looks like part of WinFOSS
<nixternal> refresh
<instructor> proxy cached :(
<instructor> vitalization
<instructor> Is that a word?
<Arby> nixternal: will KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems exist by tomorrow, currently returns page does not exist
<nixternal> virtualization, good catch instructor
<nixternal> Arby: will create it, yes
<nixternal> there should be one more page that doesn't exist yet as well
<Arby> haven't tried all the links yet
<instructor> nixternal: You have it more than once
<nixternal> then again if the page doesn't exist, that means there are no problems ;)
<nixternal> instructor: you know why, stupid spell checker took virtualise and did that
<nixternal> I was just fixing those right as you said that
<Arby> err, yeah :)
<Arby> ah, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ KubuntuFeistyComments is the other missing page
<Arby> is the url supposed to have a space in it
<Arby> ?
<nixternal> Kate irritates me with the line breaks and adding a silly space
<nixternal> that is Kate doing that
<nixternal> that is interesting
* nixternal switches to emacs
<instructor> ^^
<nixternal> OK, all of those spaces should be fixed now
* nixternal heads to my next class, well my only considering I ditched the first just for Kubuntu :)
* lnxkde wonders if someone cuold hand him a mirror with 7.04 ;)
<nixternal> back on later to do more tweaking as you add the notes
<Arby> nixternal: 'The alternate CD allows you perform custom' - missing 'to'
<Riddell> lnxkde: https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/
<lnxkde> Riddell, thankx, that is final right?
<Riddell> no, we don't release until tomorrow
<lnxkde> Riddell, ok nice will be downloading rc in minutes
<lnxkde> :)
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm off to bed, I expect the release to be early european morning so make sure to push your changes to your repository and we'll be all set
<ryanakca> Weee! April 19th! well, part of the world is...
<ryanakca> when is feisty released? and when does work on gibbon start?
<jjesse> i think feisty is released tomorrow
<seele> imbrandon: ive seemed to fallen off planet ubuntu?
<ajmitch> ryanakca: work on gutsy has already started
<jjesse> really?
<ryanakca> ajmitch: really? well... when is there something that /I/ can do to help out... I can't really build kernels and X11, etc... that's taken care of by the genius
<ryanakca> s/genius/genius' or those on the canoncial payroll, or those who've been using linux for 7-8 years
<jjesse> i wasn't aware that the builds were open
<ajmitch> I'm sure there's some small thing you'd like to see packaged, that you could do & put on REVU for universe
<ajmitch> jjesse: they're not, but I've still got stuff queued for gutsy
<jjesse> oh
<ScottK> ryanakca: Bug triaging and getting fixes in the hopper for when the gutsy repos open is good.
* ajmitch has a few packages that will be ready to go in soon
<ryanakca> ScottK: kk
<nixternal> scribus is still on the WinFOSS CD
<nixternal> so there is Scribus, Firefox, and Thunderbird
<ScottK> Open Office?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> just 3 apps
<nixternal> break time
<imbrandon> seele, ping
<imbrandon> seele, yea Riddell pulled the RSS feed because you werent a member yet ( ubuntu/kubuntu member ) and I dident realize
<imbrandon> soooo its my job now to encourage you to go for membership
<giangy> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> hello giangy
<Hobbsee> hi all
<ScottK> Good morning.
<Hobbsee> :)
<giangy> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi giangy :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato!
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you there ? :)
<_StefanS_> hi all
<Jucato> oh hi _StefanS_! long time :)
<_StefanS_> yea :)
<_StefanS_> taking care of family and work.. stuff takes most of your time
<_StefanS_> bought a new car aswell
<Jucato> wow
<Jucato> :D
<Riddell> nixternal: waa, you didn't push your changes
<Riddell> ah hah, his branch is also at http://www.nixternal.com/kwww/
<Riddell> arg, that's not up to date
<Riddell> aah, maybe it's all my fault
<Riddell> why yes it is
* Jucato is entertained by the monologue :)
<_StefanS_> brainspill..
<_StefanS_> :)
<Jucato> :D
<Riddell> now, if only someone would being me some irn-bru I could release feisty
<_StefanS_> que?
<_StefanS_> irn-bru ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what about that guy complaining on the networkmanager issues ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and thunderbird 2.0 ? :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: many people complain about network manager, but it's mostly been fixed
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes, I see that... I myself haven't had issues since about 2 months ago
<_StefanS_> Riddell: guess its minority of the users
<Jucato> hi Riddell! just a quick question: how/from where will the dist-upgrade tool be made available on edgy?
<jsgotangco> change the sources?
<jsgotangco> heh
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> the dist-upgrade tool will do that automatically
<jsgotangco> yeah, but you're smarter to use that right? :)
<Jucato> question is how will edgy users get the dist-upgrade tool
<Jucato> oh not for me :P
* Jucato has been on feisty already
<jsgotangco> there's a swich
<Jucato> since last..um.. can't remember
* jsgotangco can't remember
* jsgotangco doesn't know much how it works in kde, but in gnome, update manager tells you there is a new release and you just click on a shiny button
<Riddell> Jucato: if it all goes to plan it should magically appear
* jsgotangco will try later in his edgy kubuntu
<Jucato> Riddell: ah from the -updates repository
<jsgotangco> yep
<Riddell> Jucato: no, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release will be updated and that points to where to download the upgrader
<Riddell> so Adept should go, aha a new release
<jsgotangco> wow
<Jucato> jsgotangco: until this release, there was no dist-upgrade/upgrade manager for kubuntu so it's very new
<Jucato> aah I see
<Riddell> but we need people to test it since the final thing has not been tested before
<jsgotangco> Jucato: yep familiar with it
<jsgotangco> so adept had an update to accomodate it huh?
<Jucato> I guess so. Adept keeps getting better and better :)
<Jucato> (hopefully)
<Riddell> jsgotangco: yes, in edgy-updates
* jsgotangco will  check it before the day ends
<_StefanS_> ah thats sweet.. michael dell runs ubuntu on his home laptop :)
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<viviersf> Riddell, who does the artwork for kubuntu
<Riddell> hi viviersf
<Riddell> viviersf: that'll be kwwii
<viviersf> Riddell, especially usplash
<viviersf> kwwii, PING
<Riddell> yes, kwwii
<viviersf> Riddell, thx bud
<kwwii> viviersf: pong
* kwwii has a bloody nose...be back in a while
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Not far to go | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | test KDE 4 "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main"
<\sh> Riddell: do you have packages for feisty?
<\sh> Riddell: or are they already in feisty?
<Riddell> \sh: of what?
<Riddell> KDE 4 is in feisty universe
<viviersf> kwwii, can you help me with sumthing plz
<apokryphos> nearly 400 in #kubuntu 8)
<apokryphos> just don't look at the #ubuntu amount :o
<Jucato> just 3 more persons
* Jucato brings in 3 clones
<Jucato> Riddell: hm... so you mean the dist-upgrade tool will be available same time that feisty is released (when the changelog file is updated)?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> ah thanks :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: have you tried thunderbird 2.0 ?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: no... I don't use thunderbird (and barely use firefox on Linux)...
<_StefanS_> mkay
<_StefanS_> you like konqueror?
<Jucato> for most of my browsing needs? yes
<mhb> hi folks
<ryanakca> hmmm.... irn-bru
<\sh> Riddell: kde4 is not starting up on feisty...
<\sh> (on my laptop at least)
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get it? I pushed/committed my changes :)
<Riddell> nixternal: yes thanks
<Riddell> all going great
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> WinFOSS still has Scribus
<nixternal> KDE-PIM was removed though
<Riddell> yes, I forgot that
<jsgotangco> even my edgy update is darn slow
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> don't use the london data centre now
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I use the Indiana University FTP repos
<nixternal> they are super fast
<jsgotangco> crazy
<Riddell> anyone with access to elite university type bandwidth should start torrenting
<jsgotangco> the last time i saw something like this crazy was just before dapper
<nixternal> Riddell: I will setup a couple of boxes as soon as I get there this morning
<jsgotangco> but this tops them all
<nixternal> I need to do it here as well
<nixternal> are the torrents ready?
<Riddell> the kubuntu ones are
<jsgotangco> and people would rather believe at digg than the official annoucement
<jsgotangco> they are?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: HAPPY RELEASE DAY!!!
<nixternal> HAPPY RELEASE DAY TO EVERYONE!!!
<jsgotangco> wee
<nixternal> if I could figure out the CLI torrent client I would rock it, but I don't have time
<nixternal> so I will fire up KTorrent here and start torrenting
<Hobbsee> woo!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal, nospam
<nixternal> heh
<jsgotangco> where is the torrent?
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> btlaunchmanycurses .
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hm?
<Riddell> Jucato: any of the mirrors http://kubuntu.org/download2.php
<Riddell> that should have been jsgotangco
<nixternal> or releases.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> if you like being slow
<Riddell> jsgotangco: any of the mirrors http://kubuntu.org/download2.php
<nixternal> well I have the 4 torrents opened in KTorrent now
<nixternal> only 1 is going, now 2
<jsgotangco> thanks
<jsgotangco> hmmm i guess there's no jigdo for desktop because of squashfs?
<Riddell> yes
<jsgotangco> k im gonna seed amd64s
* Riddell twiddles thumns
<nixternal> wow, I have them all seeded :)
<Riddell> maybe I should just rebel and announce it before ubuntu :)
<nixternal> haha
* jsgotangco doesn't care for x86 heh
<nixternal> get slashdotted first
<nixternal> jsgotangco: me either, but others do :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why not.  your website still exists :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds great to me
<jsgotangco> yeah
<Riddell> we already had screenshots done for us by linuxquestions
<Hobbsee> nice!
* sebas wonders if Kubuntu will also be officially announced by Canonical.
<jsgotangco> sebas: its usually 1 annoucement for all 4
<sebas> Yes, all called Ubuntu, KDE mentioned nowhere.
<sebas> I'm not a huge fan of this umbrella branding.
<jsgotangco> me too actually
<nixternal> sebas: they kind of were, 3 days ago :)
<sebas> Kubuntu could have a much stronger brand of its own.
<Riddell> the problem is the lack of actual umbrella branding
<nixternal> err, s/they/we/ ;)
<sebas> Right, Riddell.
<Hobbsee> bah.  just release kubuntu first.  it's about time we got some recognition
<sebas> In fact it is none.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: +1
<sebas> Let's discuss that again in Sevilla.
<nixternal> what are they gonna do? fire you? I doubt it ;)
<sebas> We talked about separating releases in Paris, and IMO it still makes sense.
<nixternal> you will just get 50 lashings
<Riddell> sebas: jono was talking about it too
<sebas> We could also get closer to KDE's release cycles.
<nixternal> that would be cool
<sebas> Riddell: I discussed that with him over a beer in Mountainview, actually.
<sebas> Today or tomorrow might be a good day to blog about this.
<Riddell> separate releases I still don't like the idea of
<sebas> Same reasons, still?
<mhb> is it even technically possible?
<mhb> I mean the core is the same
<Hobbsee> particularly as it messes freezes, etc
<sebas> mhb: Yes.
<mhb> my point, Hobbsee
<jsgotangco> its pretty much a different community even
<nixternal> I guess it would be kind of a pain, because we would either be behind, or it would be difficult trying to dev a revision ahead of the other
<jsgotangco> not so different, but its there
<Riddell> delaying a week or so might be possible, entirely separate releases are less so
<sebas> We could sync with KDE's release cycle (as soon as there is one) and release Kubuntu with the .1 and get more bugfixes.
<sebas> We've got to be behind, that's *much* safer.
<mhb> if KDE synced its' release cycle with GNOME ...
<sebas> Also, you don't want to be too far off, imagine dev summits where the previous one is not released yet
<sebas> mhb: Don't hold your breath :-)
<jsgotangco> good point
* sebas wants a wii, btw.
<mhb> sebas: that would solve our problem, and not only ours ... other distros ship both DEs, too
* nixternal too
* jsgotangco has one weee
<sebas> mhb: It's simply not going to happen.
<mhb> sebas: because one group hates the other? :o)
<sebas> Although I *do* think that KDE should release bi-annually.
<sebas> Fixed cycles make enterprise adoption easier.
<jsgotangco> we could wish its just that reason heh
<nixternal> hahaha jsgotangco
<sebas> mhb: No, because the release team really has other things to care about.
<Riddell> sebas: I agree with that
<Riddell> but it'll never happen
<sebas> And frankly, I don't think that GNOME's releases are something KDE should work towards to.
<sebas> The stuff that GNOME gets once in a half year is about the same amount KDE gets in a bugfix update lately. KDE's development is much more active and probably completely different.
<jsgotangco> interesting..i don't get that much bug reports now hahaha people are dying in anticipation rather than file bugs
<nixternal> wow, these torrents have degraded my network badly
<sebas> Riddell: Well, last time we talked about that we postponed it to KDE4 time :)
<nixternal> 5.09s lag according to irssi
<sebas> Right now, this discussion doesn't make sense, we first need to see how stable KDE4 pans out.
<sebas> If we can easily stabilise stuff within a month at any point in time, it would work IMO.
<Riddell> sure
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm starting to think that freenode isnt coping under the load, atm
<kwwii> Riddell: so is one of those pics good enough for the release pic or not
<kwwii> ?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I wouldn't doubt it, have they ever coped under any load though?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php
<Hobbsee> nixternal: some, yes
<mhb> Riddell: is there anything in pyqt/pykde the French fellow who contacted me recently can do for gutsy?
<mhb> Riddell: have you found anything?
<nixternal> it is definitely network degragration here though, my email is taking forever to download
<nixternal> 34%, 58 messages, and stuck
* sebas sends nixternal 400 emails now. ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> sebas: I think that is what I am waiting for. I responded to a rapidly growing post on the Ubuntu forums last night
<nixternal> and it wouldn't let me "unsubscribe" from getting replies to it
<sebas> Hehehe.
<ScottK> nixternal: IRC latency here is 76ms, so I think you're right.
<nixternal> 1.97s here for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh just go and release it...
<Hobbsee> 25 sec here for me, i keep almost dropping out
<nixternal> ScottK: have you even gone to sleep yet?
<ScottK> +1 for Hobbsee
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Slept for about 3 hours.  I have insomnia sometimes
<nixternal> like me, just a quick nap ey :)
<nixternal> haha same here
<ScottK> Not on purpose.
<giangy> 'afternoon guys
<nixternal> interveniously on a pot of coffee now
<Hobbsee> hiya giangy
<nixternal> hiy giangy
<ScottK> Reminds me I need to go get coffee.  brb
<nixternal> hiya rather
<kwwii> wow, my torrent download speed is reaching over 500KB/S
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey ... any luck on the logo ?
<nixternal> kwwii: that will only last a little bit :) at least it did here
<nixternal> mine started out fast like that, now they are either stalled or 4k and lower
<jsgotangco> me too
<jsgotangco> im just grabbing at 20KB/s now
<Riddell> nixternal: 14:12 <@mdz> Seveas: there is no dev team meeting today; if you could update the calendar I would appreciate it
<nixternal> got it
<\sh> everybody in feisty release mood? ,-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> waiting...
* ScottK is in a needs more coffee mood.
<nixternal> I am in a Venti Caramel Macchiatto mood
<jsgotangco> eww starbucks
<nixternal> mmm Starbucks
* ScottK learned to drink coffee on Navy shipboard coffee.  ANY coffee he had these days seems good.
<ScottK> had/has
<nixternal> they have a low fat bacon and swiss breakfast sammich that is out of this world
<ScottK> If there's anyone that has a moment and remembers the details on setting up with a new cloak, I'd appreciate a pointer in the right direction.  I've gone through the freenode FAQ and made sure I'm an identified user.  Seveas has added me to the cloaked users group.  What next?
<jsgotangco> how much is a venti $3? $5 jeez
<ScottK> nixternal probably gets it with an extra shot too.
<ScottK> That costs more.
<nixternal> 2 extra shots
<nixternal> ScottK: Freenode has to add the cloak
<ScottK> Ahh.
<ScottK> So I need to ask an op or just wait?
<nixternal> I just asked one of the guys who I think does cloaks
* ScottK will go look for an op then.  Thanks.
<\sh> is seveas not doing the cloaks or the communication with freenode?
<jsgotangco> yeah i thought its all automatic
<nixternal> he does, but it is on freenode to add the cloak
<Hobbsee> ScottK: will try to pull some strings, but staffers arent here
<Hobbsee> as usual
<nixternal> ya, the staffers are afk from what I can tell
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.  I'll drink more coffee and not worry about it.
<\sh> I'm glad that I did remove my cloak
<Hobbsee> oh?
<nixternal> one sec ScottK I have one on the line
<ScottK> Cool
<\sh> Hobbsee: I had problems in some other channels when I came with ubuntu cloak ...
<Hobbsee> \sh: ahhh.  i deauth for that sort of thing
<laur> sebas, any new thoughts about the second monitor problem ?
<\sh> btw..does anyone has problems with kde4 on feisty?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: done
<sebas> \sh: Yes, some lib is too old
<nixternal> all the cool people have ops in the release-party-page huh
<sebas> laur: Dunno, which?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: of course
<ScottK> Thanks
<\sh> sebas: ah...segfault right?
<nixternal> amaranth is working it
<nixternal> hahaha
<sebas> \sh: No, just older than the minimum required.
* ScottK is officially one of the cool kids now...
<sebas> I wouldn't think that a segfault in kde4 is a feisty problem :-)
<\sh> sebas: hm..at my place it's segfaulting when I start it via kdm or .xinitrc
<sebas> Didn't try that, I only used Xephyr and startkde
<\sh> sadly I don't see what component is segfaulting :(
<sebas> Tried startkde?
<nixternal> ScottK: you are cloaked btw
<laur> Bug #105125
<ubotu> Malone bug 105125 in kde-guidance "After enableing second monitor guidance crashes on every startup and graphical display manager crashes immidiately when launched" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105125
<\sh> sebas: yepp...
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> no problemo
<\sh> sebas: /etc/init.d/kdm stop ; startx and in .xinitrc /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde with the exports added
<sebas> Hm, can't help, \sh. Sorry
<sebas> laur: Is the xorg.conf bad?
<ScottK> Now here's an interesting bug... Bug #99939
<ubotu> Malone bug 99939 in ubuntu-bots "!x > y works even if y is not in any channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99939
<laur> sebas, explain 'bad' =)
<\sh> sebas: no...on my laptop it fcks up because of xinerama
<\sh> sebas: or just because I don't use the default xorg.conf
<nixternal> haha, I want to start trolling so bad in the party channel :)
<\sh> nixternal: please don't there are enough trolls around ;)
<nixternal> \sh: but I am a much better troll
<nixternal> I do the reverse trollology
<nixternal> they don't know what to do
<sebas> laur: Broken as in X does not start
<nixternal> OK, I will stop telling people that digg has pointed you to the fake releases we made to relieve the stress for the real release :)
<sebas> nixternal: Hehe
<nixternal> they should just go ahead and post the announcement. hell everyone is already downloading it
<laur> sebas, x starts, only with totally wrong settings
<sebas> Where, ubuntu.com is broken all the day :-)
<sebas> laur: So it's really displayconfig-restore that does things wrong?
<Riddell> ta da http://kubuntu.org/
<nixternal> Riddell: did you do that prematurely :)
<sebas> Riddell: Congrats to the release.
<Hobbsee> WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> congrats on the release everyone
<nixternal> CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!!!
* nixternal hears the music and fireworks going off
<Riddell> nixternal: maybe :)
<nixternal> haha, awesome!!!
<nixternal> happy release day manchicken__
<Hobbsee> Riddell: -release-party has just picked it up, immediately
<manchicken__> Thank you nixternal, happy release day to you too :)
<manchicken> There's a -release-party?
<nixternal> finally, k.o is finally loading :)
<nixternal> #ubuntu-release-party
<Hobbsee> yes.  has been all day
<stivani> At the bottom of the page in kubuntu.org there is a wrong last modified date
<stivani> probably someone could change it :)
<laur> sebas, i don't know what does it wrong, for start the guidance fails to set the resolution
<sebas> Yes, but *when*
<manchicken> ubuntu.com still says the release is tomorrow.  heh
<sebas> Let me explain: displayconfig changes the xorg.conf to enable dualhead, but also does some settings during X login (user setting, so to speak).
<sebas> For the latter, xinit runs a tool called displayconfig-restore.
<sebas> Without trace and not knowing where to look, it's impossible to debug from here.
<laur> but still, it should be the displayconfig that writes the resolution of the monitor to xorg.conf ?
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> Riddell: the release is linked to 7.04-beta.php
<danimo> heya!
<Hobbsee> hi danimo!
<danimo> congrats everyone involved!
<nixternal> ahh manchicken is cooler than me, not fair! :)
<manchicken> Says who?
<nixternal> you are on the top of the totem poll in party central
<nixternal> argh the lag
<nixternal> 09:00:54 [@   Seveas]  apparntly even kubuntu.org was premature
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> bah.  pulled.
<nixternal> heh
<ScottK> Well I just found 4 more dupes of Bug #97507.  That makes 22 now...
<ubotu> Malone bug 97507 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() - ixf86misc" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97507
<nixternal> manchicken: ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.04
<nixternal> Rock on USSG has the ISO's already
<manchicken> Nice.
<nixternal> and at 2MBps
<\sh> danimo: thx to you guys from kde :)
<danimo> \sh: tnx
<\sh> danimo: will you be at froscon?
<danimo> \sh: next stop: make (k)networkmanager and guidance-power-manager not fuck up after resuming from suspend :}
<danimo> \sh: sure as hell! I'm organizing it, dude :)
<\sh> danimo: cool...:)
<danimo> \sh: there'll be a KDE/Kubuntu Room again
<\sh> danimo: will be there for a talk with mrfai (officially)
<danimo> \sh: who?
<\sh> danimo: thomas lange
<danimo> \sh: ah
<danimo> cool
<\sh> danimo: we decided to do a talk together :)
<danimo> \sh: cool
<danimo> (again :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Feisty Out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | test KDE 4 "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main"
<Riddell> thanks danimo
<Riddell> anyone want to do a dot story?
<manchicken> Nobody anticipated all 15 million users hitting kubuntu.org at the same time, eh?  heh
<danimo> Riddell: does kubuntu also have the migration assistent?
<Riddell> no, not yet
<danimo> Riddell: it's so sad that whatever the ubuntu community does, kubuntu is one step behind :(
<nixternal> I can't keep up with what they are saying in the party channel
<nixternal> the lines go by so fast, I feel like I am on Acid watching a Stones concert
<ScottK> nixternal: Which channel?  I'm game for a look.
<nixternal> #ubuntu-release-party
* ScottK looks
<nixternal> Riddell: what are you looking for on te dot story?
<nixternal> none of my stories make it, maybe this will be a first ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: 1 paragraph, release is out, give it a KDE angle
<_marseillais_> Riddell, could you come on #kubuntu-fr to op me to change the title? i'm not at home and can not op me....
<Riddell> anyone have edgy installed?
<ScottK> Riddell: I have to swap hard drives in my laptop, so give me a minute, but yet
<ScottK> yet/yes
<ScottK> What do you need?
<Riddell> testing that adept really runs the upgrader and that it upgrades
* ScottK wanders off for coffee.  Back in a sec.
<ScottK> Sure.  Tell me which things to click and I"ll do it.
<ScottK> I almost never use adept...
<fritsch> Riddell: i made a test upgrade to feisty beta from edgy and it went fine ...
<Riddell> follow kubuntu instructions for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<ScottK> Will do
<Riddell> fritsch: but now I need it tested for the final thing :)
<fritsch> Riddell: oki :-) sorry, but cannot revert it that easy
<kwwii> Riddell: I will test it as well
<nixternal> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16403/  <- there is a base for a dot kde story
<ScottK> Riddell: That's an Ubuntu link, not Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind
<nixternal> Riddell: I gotta roll to school, so if you can't use that little write up, then you either have to wait, or you can rock it out, or someone else in here :)
<nixternal> man I am late
<nixternal> this hoopla has killed my morning :)
<abattoir> hi everyone, congratulations on the release!
<ScottK> Only 101 upgradeable packages... (this is to get Edgy up to date before the upgrade)
* hunger hopes work on the next release will start soon:-)
* nixternal too
<nixternal> I am ready to dist-upgrade
<nixternal> I hate stability!
* hunger hates stable ubuntu releases... those tend to break horribly for me:-(
<abattoir> ScottK: you see the 'Version Upgrade' button?
<hunger> About 2 weeks before a new ubuntu release is about to hit the streets my boxes tend to stop working properly:-|
<ScottK> abattoir: Still getting my 219 mb of Edgy updates.
<abattoir> ScottK: oh ok, there are a couple of users over at #kubuntu saying they don't see it
<danimo> hunger: I am already waiting for the time I get "upgrade to gutsy" when asking for updated libs
<danimo> or apps
<ScottK> The good news is the us repo is quick.
<ScottK> BTW, I had the Edgy 3.5.6 packages installed, so you might want someone who didn't have this if there are any...
<kwwii> I did not have it installed
<kwwii> but the download is taking forever
<ScottK> That's good then
<hunger> danimo: Will happen soon enough:-)
<hunger> danimo: Well, it will be slow going for the next couple of weeks till the devs get over their meeting thingy:-)
<ScottK> No reason you all can't go triage or fix bugs in the meantime...
<imbrandon> hahah nice
<imbrandon> kubuntu is far more downloaded than the others
<imbrandon> since i started seeding this morning
<imbrandon> ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso (100.0%) seeding - 59 peers 84 seeds 7.999 dist copies - 0 B dn 1.7GiB up			492.4MiB     0 B/s346.4KiB/s
<imbrandon> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso (100.0%) seeding - 149 peers 113 seeds 15.999 dist copies - 0 B dn 1.9GiB up		697.9MiB     0 B/s243.1KiB/s
<imbrandon> kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso (100.0%) seeding - 153 peers 77 seeds 11.999 dist copies - 0 B dn 2.5GiB up		694.1MiB     0 B/s673.1KiB/s
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^^
<freeflying_> Congrats all, feisty out  :)
<Lathiat> imbrandon: heh
<Lathiat> imbrandon: im pushing 3M/s of ubuntu-desktop-i386.iso atm
<Lathiat> my link doesn tgo any faster :/
<Lathiat> in fact azureus is having a hard time keeping it on 3M/s
<Lathiat> keeps wining up to 3.2M/s
<Riddell> imbrandon: fancy submitting an article to the dot?  e.g. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16403/
<acidBURN> nothing as of yet for updates
<Riddell> acidBURN: what are you trying?
<acidBURN> sudo apt-get update
<acidBURN> nothing
<ScottK> Riddell: So far Adept hangs at the end of my attempt to have an up to date Edfy
<ScottK> Edgy
<ScottK> Wait
<apachelogger> btw, will feisty be available via shipit or only next LTS release?
<ScottK> NVM - Just VERY slow
<acidBURN> so, when are the updates coming....for feisty beta
<abattoir> apachelogger: from what i read, it should be available
<abattoir> IS available, i should say. https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> arrsome :D
<abattoir> sorry, https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ :)
<bddebian> Heya
<abattoir> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello abattoir
<freeflying_> I will have a presentation at May. 8 for Kubuntu/ubuntu on beijingLUG
<ScottK> Riddell: My edgy is now up to date, but I'm not being offered the upgrade wizard until I stop adept and restart it.  Then I get it.
<abattoir> ScottK: yeah, i think adept is upgraded too, so you need to run the newer version to see it
<imbrandon> Riddell, sure, give me one sec
<ScottK> That's probably worth a mention in the procedure.
<Riddell> ScottK: it does say you need to quit and restart adept
<ScottK> No it did not
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Got it.
<ScottK> So I'm following the process then
<ScottK> Upgrader's running now
<imbrandon> Riddell, submitted
<imbrandon> :)
<ScottK> Sorry - only had about 3 hrs sleep last night and am a bit fuzzy.
<ScottK> Well at 120kb/s it's gonna be a while...
<Riddell> nixternal: your kubuntu-docs update breaks english docs
<Riddell> there's en_GB and some en_CA but no en
<Riddell> danimo: fancy publishing that dot story?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's going to be many hours until I know if this upgrade works or not...
<Riddell> ScottK: if it's started fine then chances are it'll continue fine
<manchicken> Do we have any trackers other than torrent.ubuntu.com?
<ScottK> OK.  It's started
<Riddell> manchicken: that would kindae defeat the purpose
<manchicken> Riddell: Having redundant trackers?
<danimo> Riddell: just do it
<danimo> :)
<manchicken> I keep getting timeouts from the tracker.
<Riddell> yes, a torrent should only have 1 centre
<Riddell> danimo: conflict of interest if I publish it
<manchicken> Riddell: That makes sense, but it seems like the ubuntu tracker is just getting hammered so hard it can't keep up.
<giangy> Ubuntu CD i386 http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=3978
<giangy> Kubuntu CD i386 http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=3980&hit=1
<giangy> Xubuntu CD i386 http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=3984&hit=1
<giangy> manchicken: ^
<manchicken> Naw, just hitting the update button in ktorrent fixed the problem it seems.
<ScottK> Bug #107727 ...
<ubotu> Malone bug 107727 in update-manager "Upgrade Tool crashed upon Feisty Ugrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107727
<manchicken> The kubuntu i386 iso isn't doing too well.
<ScottK> The crash is in adept-manager
<MidMark> hi, I had this problem during distro-upgrade: 2007-04-19 17:51:45,244 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: '/var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_i386.deb': 'il sottoprocesso nuovo script di post-removal ha restituito un codice di errore 134
<MidMark> what I have to do?
<apokryphos> heh, keb 1.0.1 released already :o
<Hobbsee> MidMark: give us an english translation, first off...
<MidMark> subprocess of the new script post-removal returned error code 134
<giangy> Hobbsee: "the subprocess of the new script post-removal returned error code 134"
<Hobbsee> wooo
<giangy> ops :-)
<MidMark> seems bug #102011
<ubotu> Malone bug 102011 in samba "Update to feisty beta fails with samba installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102011
<MidMark> problem now dist-upgrade is stopped :(
<ScottK> Thanks.  Confirmed the bug...
<nixternal> Riddell: I will take a look when I get free time
<MidMark> ScottK: thanx now can you say what can I do? :)
<ScottK> I'd suggest doing what they suggest in the bug
<Hobbsee> find out what the post-removal code 134 is, too
<ScottK> uninstall samba first and then reinstall after the upgrade
<MidMark> ScottK: ok but then I close dist-upgrade and then? open adept?
<nixternal> heh, they have taken down all of the ubuntu servers
<Riddell> ?
<ScottK> MidMark: I'd stop the upgrade and then remove samba, yes.  No guarantees.
<nixternal> I can't connect to them from school
<nixternal> ubuntu.com and kubuntu.org are working now
<nixternal> planet is dead
<MidMark> ScottK: mmm weird
<MidMark> try
<MidMark> anyway dist-upgrade should continue to finish work and not stop at the first error :(
<ScottK> Right.  You can't cancel out in the middle of it, can you..
<MidMark> anyway not there isn't other solutions ......
<imbrandon> danimo, publish me hehehehe
<MidMark> yeah adept cannot uninstall nothing, another process is running over the database
<MidMark> feisty!!!
<MidMark> any suggestion?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | MidMark
<ubotu> MidMark: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<MidMark> Jucato: yes but the rest of the installation?
<kwwii> Riddell: apparently adept manager died while it was updating
<Riddell> erk
<kwwii> Riddell: erm, wait...it was simply stuck on something, now the download is continuing
<Riddell> phew
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK>  Bug #107727 is the only adept related bug I've seen come in so far.
<ubotu> Malone bug 107727 in update-manager "Upgrade Tool crashed upon Feisty Ugrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107727
<nixternal> Riddell: would it be OK if I built the HTML outside of the updated docs package to 1) make it smaller and 2) make it build quicker? or should we just continue running a Makefile in the rules?
<Riddell> nixternal: that would seem inelegant
<Riddell> how would it make it smaller?
<nixternal> well, it wouldn't really make it smaller, strike that one, but we wouldn't have to run the Makefile which is what takes forever (8 hours) during the build
<Riddell> you'd still have to build the html from the docbook, which would take just as long
<Riddell> if there's a faster way to do it, change the makefile to do that
<nixternal> not locally
<nixternal> I can build all of the HTML in less than 5 minutes just by running 'make all'
<nixternal> pbuilder is what takes forever on the makefile
<Riddell> what is it doing different?
<nixternal> I have no clue
<nixternal> it is doing nothing different
<nixternal> debian/rules sends kdeb to the Makefile which is the same as 'make all'
<nixternal> but for some reason pbuilder does it so slow
<Riddell> is it the lack of internet connection?
<nixternal> you know, it very well could be
<nixternal> because of the --xinclude flag
<nixternal> I think that is what I pinpointed the issue to
<nixternal> I need to study that flag a little more and see just how necessary it is
<nixternal> because 50% of our translation don't even have a $$cc.xml in the xml includes anyways
<jdong> so.... shall k3b 1.0.1 be attempted as a "SRU"?
<jdong> :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> jdong: you are an SRU freak!
<jdong> lol
<jdong> why thank you :)
<Riddell> SRU is for specific bug fixes only, not new releases
<Jucato> btw, about K3b... it has a sort of misleading error message if libk3b2-mp3 isn't installed
<jdong> there's an interesting list of bugfixes
<nixternal> Jucato: don't try and use the mp3 stuff then ;)
<nixternal> I mean they call the encoder lame for a reason
<jdong> nixternal: spoken like a true GNU citizen :)
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> nixternal: even with LAME installed
<nixternal> hahah, I have people believing the Gutsy toolchain is good to and they can dist-upgrade from feisty
<jdong> Jucato: does RMS pop up goatse style?
<Jucato> er I just misinterpreted your message
<nixternal> Chicago people are going to hate me
<Jucato> nixternal: I meant, the error message/popup always shows up when you start K3b, and it talks about libmad when what we use for burning mp3's to audio cd is libk3b2-mp3
<jdong_> ow! my ipw3945d!
* jdong_ throttles his torrent to 1.5MB/s up....
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> I haven't noticed the error at all, but then again I don't burn audio to cd anymore
<Jucato> nixternal: you don't get a popup when you run k3b?
<nixternal> nope
<Jucato> MP3 Audio Decoder not found... when in fact it's looking for an encoder afaik...
<nixternal> and I ran K3b all day so far
<Jucato> weird... :(
<nixternal> I was running it this morning on a fresh install of Feisty as a matter of fact and never noticed it
<Jucato> ah ok.. must be me :)
<nixternal> of course it is you ;p
* Jucato borrow the LongPointyStick for a while :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> http://www.axiotron.com/index.php?id=modbook
<nixternal> I gotta have that!
<nixternal> imaging that running Kubuntu
<Jucato> wth!?!?! I want that!!!
<yuriy> heh.
<nixternal> that thing is sleek
<Jucato> hm.. do we have a wiki page with instructions on how to upgrade to feisty using the dist-upgrade tool?
<nixternal> holy cow man
<nixternal> Ubuntu mirror at the uni has the network so bogged down
<nixternal> lol
<yuriy> is that holy cow-man or holy cow, man?
<nixternal> all of the above
<jdong_> nixternal: well I'm seeding the torrent at 1MB/s or so :D
<nixternal> we have 4 seeds going at 3MB/s right now and we can't do anything else in the lab
<jdong_> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> ooh, 6, someone decided to seed Ubuntu
<Lathiat> the torrents getting bigger :/
<nixternal> haha, I run  the shop, so I told them get the KUbuntu seeds going
<Lathiat> when i started it was 400 seeds 2500 peers
<Lathiat> nwo its 2000 seeds 4600 peers :/
<jdong_> yeah
<Lathiat> at least the seed/peer ratio is going up
* Lathiat is pushing 2.5M/s from down under
<nixternal> err, our seeds died out when using Piratebay as an extra announcer
<nixternal> Piratebay pulled it
* jdong_ should swithc over to a wired link
<jdong_> wonder if it's obnoxious to be seeding at 1MB/s over student center wifi
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> damn, you get that for campus wifi?
<jdong_> yeah
<nixternal> dude, we get 40k on a super good day
<jdong_> lol
<Lathiat> haha
<jdong_> we also get all public IP's on wifi
<jdong_> so....
<jdong_> hmm....
<jdong_> :)
<nixternal> but we have 4 dedicated OC3 lines to our lab
<Lathiat> its liek that in .au cept only traffic within our city is free
<Lathiat> intl traffic is like
<Lathiat> 3c/MB
* jdong_ has no idea how big the MITNet backend is
<nixternal> but I think the campus only uses a single OC48 sonet
<Lathiat> but i used to seed local traffic at 1M/s over wifi
<Lathiat> with a live ip
<Lathiat> that was great :)
<nixternal> oh lord, I have people thinking they know what the toolchain is and that it is out
<nixternal> now that is scary
<Lathiat> hahaha
<apokryphos> Riddell lists his mobile number on the release page :O
* apokryphos wonders how many hundreds of calls he's received so far
<Riddell> surprisingly few
<Riddell> a couple of journalists, a few companies wanting to sell CDs or machines and wondering about trademarks, a magazine wanting to put it on their cover and three or four calls for help
<Jucato> not everyone has the money to make international calls to the great Riddell-man :)
* nixternal calls Riddell and says "I want to buy the farm"
<_Sime> congrats everyone on the Feisty release!
<Jucato> oh yeah, late congrats! :)
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> _Sime: :)
<_Sime> Riddell: thanks for the article BTW
<_Sime> feisty is a good solid release  IMHO
<Riddell> lets make feisty LTS and go with KDE 4 for gusty
<nixternal> ooh
<nixternal> Gutsy!
<nixternal> it isn't a flatulent gibbon ;p
<_Sime> Gutz
<nixternal> hehe
<_Sime> bit of a bummer that Thunderbird 2.0 came out today.
<nixternal> haha, Ubuntu did the button to install fglrx and what not, and it is freezing everyones boxes here
<ScottK> Isn't that what it's for?
<apokryphos> Riddell: just remembered that mandriva released (yesterday?), which had k3b 1.0 (for that dot story)
<apokryphos> awesome about the calls though; happy magazines are putting kubuntu out there and not just ubuntu :P
<apokryphos> mmm, food :). /me out for a bit
<nixternal> actually K3b in Mandriva is 1.0.1svn
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> so they have one upped us
<nixternal> grrr
<nixternal> let's attack!
<gnomefreak> nixternal: where is the upgrade to feisty page for kubuntu?
<kwwii>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<kwwii> the update on my machine is still running :p
<kwwii> the servers appear to be a *bit* slow today for some strange reason
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<nixternal> it is there somewhere
<nixternal> oh ya, linked to the wiki
<gnomefreak> ty kwwii
<TimArmstrong> Hey everyone
<danimo> kwwii: using a mirror?
<_StefanS_> wow.. there's some activity on the ubuntu.com repos :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: it did?
<apokryphos> Riddell: so says distrowatch, though nixternal says 1.0.1svn, which seems a little crazy (what are their release schedules like)
<apokryphos> mmm, very nice kubuntu.org release image though 8)
<apokryphos> Riddell: are you going to attend the party in London?
<Riddell> apokryphos: not sure yet
<apokryphos> it's pretty soon, but sabdfl's gonna be there it seems; might go 8)
<nixternal> apokryphos: it is on the mandriva release notes page
<nixternal> for spring 2007.1
* apokryphos just reading about their new shareholder
<rbrunhuber> Does the xorg ati driver support xrandr 1.2?
<apokryphos> I guess they're not on the way out
<apokryphos> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: yes it does, I was using it to flip my lcd the other night
<rbrunhuber> nixternal: so why is xrandr on my up to date feisty box reporting xrandr 1.1?
<lucas_> nixternal: Is there any package of xserver1.3 for feisty ?
<nixternal> err, oh I don't know about the version
<nixternal> I just know that xrandr on feisty with ati works :) sorry
<lucas_> rbrunhuber: xrandr 1.2 comes with xserver 1.3
<lucas_> and is schedeuled ofr may
<nixternal> !info krandr
<lucas_> for may
<ubotu> Package krandr does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<nixternal> I install the kde thing with xrandr and it pulls in everything for me
<lucas_> ubotu: yes but it is installed anyway
<Riddell> apokryphos: tomorrow surely
<nixternal> I have 1.0.2 actually listed for feisty
<lucas_> nixternal: me too and only xrandr 1.2 is ready for output hotplug
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> OK, class time
<apokryphos> Riddell: the event? Yeah
<lucas_> nixternal: good time then
<apokryphos> or do you mean you're certainly going to tomorrow's?
<rbrunhuber> the servers are really really busy. apt-get update takes ages ... Seems feisty is a real succes ...
<Riddell> apokryphos: not certain at all, depends on mood of girlfriend
<apokryphos> heh, I know exactly what you mean 8)
<gnomefreak> expensive dinner by candle light and you should have few problems ;)
<rbrunhuber> Or not in mood -> no longer girlfriend. :-)
* gnomefreak had to do that to make up for big mistake so i know it works
<rbrunhuber> nixternal: Do you have a development version of x then?
<_StefanS_> heh archive.ubuntu.com is so busy I can't even download the kubuntu release announcement :)
* ScottK is trying to get a patch done for security and can't even get the source....
<Riddell> try launchpad
<ScottK> Good point
<ScottK> Will do
<_StefanS_> maybe someone should have rented some extra bandwidth ..
<rbrunhuber> is there no single x11proto package without -dev?
<marseillai> Riddell: and you guys have done a good job for this release. I'll try to contribute more for next release and really appreciate your work.
<Riddell> marseillai: formidable
<marseillai> Riddell: i've already package smplayer
<marseillai> and we'll try to work for REVU
<marseillai> Riddell: can i just troll a little and say that i would be more happy if cannonical take more attention on Kubuntu ....
<Riddell> marseillai: like your government do you mean? :)
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> more than that
<marseillai> our governement just "give" a job to tonio
<Riddell> well they have to do something about these unemployed people sponging off the state :)
<marseillai> several else people could work for cannonical and make kubuntu greatest
<marseillai> Riddell: i'm just saying that Kubuntu is doing as well as ubuntu does with less people payed by cannonical! of course it's because kubuntu guys are better! ;)
<Riddell> we like to think so :)
<kwwii> Riddell: not sure why (time out or so I guess) but the updater complained about not being able to download a file
<marseillai> so! going to package manslide and learn CDBS
<marseillai> :)
<Riddell> kwwii: what did it do?
<kwwii> Riddell: it said it could download a file in a pop-up and said I should start the update again, then it quit
<kwwii> Riddell: and now when I tried again it says it cannot download the release announcement
<kwwii> but that pop-up allows me to retry (doing so now)
<kwwii> archive.ubuntu.com seems to take to long to reply
<kwwii> the third time I tried it, it found the release announcement
<kwwii> this sounds like more of a server problem than the updater itself
<kwwii> the file that it failed on the first time was #34 of 37
<kwwii> this time it is actually doing the upgrade though...I'll let you know if it worked when it is done
<Riddell> yes, it's a server issue, but it would be good if it could recover better
<kwwii> Riddell: the release notes part had a retry button but the other one did not
<kwwii> lol, it says it will take another 4 hours and 55 minutes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you know if thunderbird 2.0 be available as an update in the future ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I expect it'll be in backports at some point
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<ScottK> kwwii: It's time estimate is pretty optimistic based on my experience.
<kwwii> ScottK: yeah, it jumps around a lot depending on the current speed as well
<kwwii> if I was a newbie I probably would have given up a long time ago
<ScottK> I'me about 6 hours in and it says 3 to go yet.
<toma> congrats on the release guys. well done!
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey, its okay if you dont have time to do that graphic :)
<_StefanS_> I just hate being ignored :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: sorry about that, I was busier than expected these last weeks
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yep I understand, just say so - thats okay :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I might still have time to do it on the weekend
<kwwii> I'll definitely let you know
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I would be really glad if you could.
<soulrider> hello! grats to everyone for the release!!
<marseillai> fdoving: i have an apps wich depends or xine OR mplayer i want it to depends on xine i have to add libxine1 in Depends ?
<marseillai> find
<ryanakca> hmm... we can only ask for 3 kubuntu CDs from shipit, but 10 for ubuntu?
<marseillai> is there someone who can help me for my first CDBS package ?
<marseillai> fdoving: :$
<manchicken__> Do I have to do anything fancy now that feisty has been released?
<manchicken__> I'm thinking not.
<ajmitch> dance around in circles?
<manchicken__> ajmitch: Drink to my heart's content is more along the lines of what I had in mind.
<ajmitch> there is that option
<Riddell> bug triage!
<Riddell> nixternal: I see a lack of feisty story on fridge, might be a gap in the market for a "Kubuntu Feisty Released" story
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-20
<nixternal> orly. Nobody posted a Feisty story?
* nixternal kicks off some Kubuntu love then
<nixternal> I will leave the Ubuntu stuff up to Ubuntu people :)
<Riddell> :)
<nixternal> imbrandon: rock on with dot post!
<Riddell> even if it was written by you :)
<kwwii> Riddell: the update is still going, the one thing I noticed is that at the end, the estimated time seems to go away most of the time, reappearing shortly at whole numbers (so it showed "4 minutes remaining" for like 6 seconds)
<wondering> I installed a stock command line installation with the kubuntu-alternate-i386 CD on my machine and I can't login with local user accounts through KDM.
<wondering> Is this a known issue?
<wondering> I can login from VT{1,6}, but not from KDM.
<wondering> KDM doesn't say "Login Failed" (meaning I didn't enter my password incorrectly). Instead, it fades to black and then takes me back to KDM's greeter.
<kwwii> wondering: have you looked at bugs.launchpad.net?
<kwwii> I would guess that something like that would be a known issue
<kwwii> can you run "startkde" from one of the text consoles?
<snikker> i'm tring to update to feisty via adept, but an error message tell me to free about 15mb in /boot... now i've got 26mb free in /boot... i can't update?
<kwwii> wondering: erm, I assume that you are running feisty?
<kwwii> snikker: if the program says there is not enough room, I would guess not
<kwwii> perhaps you could remove extra kernels or such
<kwwii> bu I would be very carefull removing anything in /boot without knowing what you are doing
<snikker> kwwii: i've already removed old kernel and so on...
<kwwii> ouch
<snikker> kwwii: my /boot partition is 36mb with 26mb of free space
<kwwii> snikker: I would guess that it wants enough free space to copy new files there before it removes the old ones
<snikker> kwwii: so the only way for me is delete all and reinstall a fresh one?
<kwwii> snikker: I have no idea - I am not a dev, just an artist with lots of linux expierence
<snikker> kwwii: oh, ok... sorry...
<kwwii> I would suggest asking someone who knows more
<nixternal> Riddell: do you have the Fridge power to submit?
<snikker> ok, if someone know the answer, please help me...
<nixternal> imbrandon: ^^
<nixternal> you can resize it if you have space on your drive
<nixternal> note: always dedicate at least 128mb for /boot partitions
<kwwii> I was wondering (lol, nick joke) why someone would use so little for boot
<snikker> nixternal: ok, i've free space on my drive... i can use qtparted for do that?
<nixternal> I would think so
<kwwii> snikker: yes, that should work
<nixternal> can you extend with fdisk or no?
<kwwii> I have had good experiences resizing with qtparted
<nixternal> hrmm, maybe not, I think extending with fdisk requires a reformat
<kwwii> nixternal: and it is a command line tool :-(
<nixternal> heh, I live in the cli
<snikker> nixternal: with fdisk? i've never tried to use it for resizing
<nixternal> and in chi
<nixternal> I can't remember, I have used the same partition setup forever because I once ran into similar issues years ago
<snikker> i suppose that i must umount my / disk for resize it. it's true?
<kwwii> funny thing about command line programs, you only blame yourself for messing things up when it does not go as planned, with gui apps you just get pissed at the app
<kwwii> Riddell: the update got to the point of installing the new software and it says....
<kwwii> Riddell: "Following is a list of detected services that need to be restarted. Please correct the list, if you think it is incorrect. The services names must be identical to the script names in /etc/init.d and must be separated by spaces. If you clear the list, no services will be restarted."
<kwwii> Riddell: but there is no list of services, as the next sentence says If other services begin to fail mysteriously after this upgrade, it may be necessary to restart them too.  We strongly recommend you to reboot your machine to avoid the SSL related trouble.
<kwwii> I just hit return, assuming that there are no processes to be restarted
<wondering> kwwii: Yes, I already checked bugs. Yes, like I said, I'm using Feisty.
<kwwii> wondering: then you should definitely enter a bug
* Hobbsee waves
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<kwwii> a few weeks and we will finaly meet personally
<Hobbsee> yay!
<wondering> kwwii: "Definitely"?
<kwwii> wondering: I have no other idea
<wondering> kwwii: Figures.
<kwwii> ?
<kwwii> wondering: your problem seems very strange to me, never heard of anything like it
<wondering> kwwii: Do you use Feisty?
<kwwii> wondering: yes, on three computers
<kwwii> well, 2 until now, but the third one (this one) is almost done updating
<wondering> kwwii: And no problems yet?
<wondering> kwwii: Do you have both KDM and KDE?
<kwwii> wondering: no, no problems here and I have KDM and KDE installed on all of my machines
<wondering> It worked in Feisty Beta, but now it doesn't work.
<wondering> At least for me.
<kwwii> such a problem would be a release stopper
<kwwii> so it is some localized problem, I would guess
<wondering> How would I make a command line only LiveCD that's based on kubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso ?
<wondering> I've tried Reconstructor, UCK, and a few others with no success.
<wondering> It would be a custom CD.
<kwwii> too much for me
* kwwii is going to bed...see you soon
<ryanakca> marseillai: CDBS?
<jjesse> hey Riddell congrats on another release, along w/ all other developers
* ryanakca ships Riddell a 12 pack of irn-bru...
<ryanakca> kind of redundant, importing it from the UK and then sending it back, don't you think?
<danohuiginn> anybody know what's going on with all the hwdb bugs? (bug #91948 and the like)
<ubotu> Malone bug 91948 in hwdb-client "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91948
<danohuiginn> ah. "Submissions Total: 600253 Today: 394027", says the hardware database site. I can see that causing a few problems ;)
<acidBURN> are the archives unfrozen, for updates?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<_marseillais> hi
<\sh> moins...and congrats to everbody who was involved to make feisty happen :)
<_marseillais> i got a question for manslide packaging. I need to do a qmake then a make to compile it. So I add in debian/rules qmake includes of CDBS, but i don't know if it's enough
<_marseillais> i think he doesn't do the make part because my .deb is empty
<ScottK> Riddell: The saga of my laptop upgrade is finally, succesfully (as you predicted) over.  Very smooth process.  The only oddity is that it warned my several packages would be removed if Universe wasn't enabled.  Since that's now default, it seems like an obsolete check.
<ScottK> The upgrades took all day to download and finished just as I had to leave for the evening.  I didn't get a chance to reboot it until this morning.
<Riddell> ScottK: excellent, thanks for that
<Riddell> ScottK: universe is enabled by default on new installs but not on upgrades
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Makes sense then.
<ScottK> That's actually quite reasonable.
<snikker> i'm tring to umount my /boot partition with no success: device busy. how can i workaround this?
<sebas> "lsof /boot" and stop the processes that are shown. Then try again.
<snikker> sebas: thanks :)
<sebas> You're welcome
<MidMark> with kubuntu feisty and gdm only options available from kde is to end session (no reboot, no halt, nothing else) is it known?
<MidMark> tried kdm all is ok
<Riddell> I've heard this yes
<Riddell> but I didn't know it was any different in edgy, I thought ksmserver never talked to gdm
<MidMark> Riddell: with edgy I was able to do all the stuff, now with Feisty the only option available is end sessions, others aren't shown
<Riddell> _StefanS_: any ideas why?
<MidMark> I have back to kdm but I don't like it so much, because there is no themes for users list until kde 4.0
<MidMark> Riddell: I can file a bug, tried to search but I haven't seen nothing
<Riddell> MidMark: go ahead
<Riddell> there is a way to switch back to the old logout screen, I wonder if that would fix it
<MidMark> I can try to provide more informations in the br
<MidMark> how can I do it?
<Hobbsee> oh man...what's the deal with lecturers giving assignments on the last day of holidays, due on the 4th. :(
<Hobbsee> (of may)
<MidMark> Riddell: which package is responsible for this bug? gdm? kdm?
<Riddell> kdm which is in kdebase
<Riddell> so kdebase
<MidMark> ok
<Riddell> try doFancyLogout=false in ksmserverrc
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I dont know why, and I haven't seen that gdm should talk to ksmserver or vice versa
<Riddell> I've seen a few people complain about it for feisty
<Riddell> I've never tested it for edgy
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm I will have to reproduce it, could you write me an instruction and I will look at it over the weekend
<Riddell> write where?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: an email :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: or it is simple to do ?
<Riddell> can do
<_StefanS_> good. I will have to go now.
<MidMark> bug #108070
<ubotu> Malone bug 108070 in kdebase "kubuntu feisty doesn't show reboot, halt and hibernate buttons if gdm is set as default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108070
<MidMark> Riddell now I try your suggestion
<kwwii> I noticed that a long time ago and thought it was set like that on purpose
<Riddell> kwwii: but have you noticed it working with gdm in the past?
<ScottK> nixternal: There are Gutsy repos now.  Your friends can start upgrading: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<kwwii> Riddell: I never installed gdm before working on ubuntu :-)
<ScottK> There was a bug on this already I saw recently (the GDM thing).
* ScottK will find it.
<MidMark> where is ksmserverrc?
<Riddell> kwwii: but did it work in edgy?
<Riddell> MidMark: ~/.kde/share/config/
<MidMark> where? [$Version] , [General]  or [Session: saved at previous logout] ?
<kwwii> Riddell: I don't know as I didn't use it until I had feisty installed
<kwwii> my edgy machine which I updated yesterday is pure kde only
<snikker> with adept, i've got this error:  AttributeError: KDECdromProgressAdapter instance has no attribute 'progressbar'
<Riddell> snikker: known problem, are you running the upgrader from the CD?
<snikker> Riddell: yes
<snikker> Riddell: can i workaround this?
<MidMark> try to reboot will see after
<Riddell> snikker: yes
<Riddell> mkdir upgrader; cd upgrader; wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/feisty.tar.gz; tar xf feisty.tar.gz
<Riddell> sudo python dist-upgrader.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE
<snikker> Riddell: ok, thanks. i try now
<Jucato> Riddell: <chandra> jucato: yes...I got to that point.  It finally said to click on Finish to close Adept.  I did that and Adept remained open and nothing else happened. <--- do we still need to close Adept manually before the upgrader runs?
<MidMark> Riddell: put doFancyLogout=false in [General]  still new logout
<Riddell> Jucato: it's the ugprader that closes adept
<Hobbsee> Jucato: be careful of chandra
<Riddell> Jucato: if it doesn't run there's a problem with it
<Riddell> Jucato: what output on the command line?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he trolls, requires everything on a silver platter
<Jucato> Riddell: oh not me.. chandra's having problems... but Hobbsee says to beware :/
<snikker> Riddell: just a question... but with " sudo python dist-upgrader.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE" i update fron the net and not from cd, it's true?
<ScottK> Jucato: Same thing happened to me.  I thought Adept was done, but it wasn't.  Wait
<Jucato> Hobbsee: unfortunately it's problems like his that we need to look into right now, the dist-upgrade tool I mean..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh.  well if it's a real problem, fine - but he's been troublesome in -motu before
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah it's a real, and probably familiar problem with the dist-upgrade tool...
* Jucato is just probably too burned out today to make heads or tails of it...
<Riddell> snikker: hmm, possibly, I've actually never done a cd upgrade
* ScottK is bug triaging...  Which source package has the bits that control KDE shutdown (KDM)?
<MidMark> Riddell: tried all, but new logout is still here
<Hobbsee> ScottK: kdebase
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Jucato> MidMark: oh hold on for a while, I think doFancyLogout isn't the correct setting
<MidMark> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> MidMark: add "doUbuntuLogout = 0" in ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc to get the old logout back
<MidMark> Jucato: here seems yes, but doesn't work https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-patches/2007-February/006193.html
<snikker> Riddell: you know if i can update from cd without using the net? (i don't have a broadband connection)
<MidMark> Jucato: try
<Jucato> MidMark: afaik, the doFancyLogout controls the fade effect
<Jucato> ah he left...
<MidMark> Jucato: put doUbuntuLogout=0 under [General]  doesn't work
<Jucato> MidMark: oh no, under [Logout] 
<Jucato> sorry, left that out...
<ScottK> MidMark: Does Bug #50471 look like the same problem you are having?
<ubotu> Malone bug 50471 in kubuntu-meta "No shutdown option (button) visible" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50471
<Jucato> MidMark: doFancyLogout and doUbuntuLogout should be under [Logout] 
<MidMark> Jucato: ok
<ScottK> Heya bddebian.
<Jucato> ScottK: I think that bug is more with GDM being used to start KDE.
<MidMark> ScottK: similar, but keep in mind that: I have no buttons other than end session, in the bug only halt is missing, and in Edgy was ok, Feisty breaks this
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<Jucato> afaik they said it has been fixed in edgy but seems to be back in feisty
<ScottK> Jucato: I agree.  Crimsun agreed with you too.
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<ScottK> I haven't found the bug yet that he said to reassign to GDM, but they looked at it and assigned it back.
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
* MidMark back in 1 min
<MidMark> ok also with old logout the problem persists
<MidMark> I have ended only session I think it's enough
<Jucato> MidMark: yes. the bug has nothing to do with the new logout dialog
<MidMark> ok all info inserted into the BR
<MidMark> don't know if it's a duplicate or not
* hunger sighs. No new packages for *AGES*:-| When will g* (whatever it is called) get opened?
<Riddell> soon
<MidMark> good Feisty introduced driver to see video for my webcam but broke audio mic from it...... probably a day will work at 100%
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the correct answer is "two days after the last person asked"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not soon.
<Riddell> or "once I've cleared my e-mail backlog"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: send it to /dev/null
<Hobbsee> that always helps
<zakame> good evening
<Hobbsee> hiya zakame!
<zakame> heya Hobbsee! :)
<zakame> congrats to all :D
<allee> uhm, kopete does not allow to add ICQ contact :(
* ScottK just rejected another install failed but they had installed Automatix bug.
<ScottK> or rather upgrade
* zakame tries adding ICQ
<zakame> its been a long while
<allee> zakame: yeah, used ICQ only once ages ago
<ScottK> MidMark: There is also bug 64695
<ubotu> Malone bug 64695 in kdebase "KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64695
<allee> bbl soccer time
<MidMark> ScottK: yes this is the same than mine, cannot found because I was continuing to put gdm in the search that is the cause of the bug
<MidMark> however seems reported when edgy was out
<ScottK> OK.  Please mark yours a duplicate of that one.
<MidMark> ok
<ScottK> Most of the commenters are on Feisty, so it seems you are not the only one.
<Riddell> but it was reported before stefan's new logout stuff went in
<Riddell> so it's just something that has always been the case
<ScottK> Riddell: Wishlist or Medium?  Is this a supported use case?
<MidMark> anyway seems I haven't permission to put as duplicate or then I don't know how to do
* ScottK will do it
<Arby> since we're in bug triage mode, how do I go about processing bug 62896
<ubotu> Malone bug 62896 in k3b "SATA drive won't burn CD or DVD" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62896
<Arby> this is fixed for me and at least one other person in feisty
<Arby> does it need more confirmation first?
* ScottK looks
<Riddell> Arby: no but tell them to reopen if they still have the problem
* ScottK quits looking
<Arby> Riddell: so it can be closed as fix released?
<ScottK> Arby: Yes
<Arby> ok thanks
<Arby> bugs -1 :)
<ScottK> Since Riddell doesn't say, I'm deciding it's a Medium.
<Arby> OK, I'm just trying to learn the whole bug triage process
<ScottK> Arby: Are you on #ubuntu-bugs
<Arby> I'm still fairly bemused but I'll get there
<Arby> yes
<Arby> just lurking for now until I see how it works
<Riddell> Arby: yay
<Arby> Riddell: expect lots of questions, of varying naivity.
<Jucato> Arby: there's also an #ubuntu-bugs channel if you're interested. and the Ubuntu Bug Squad team :)
<Arby> Jucato: already in #ubuntu-bugs
<ScottK> Jucato: I'm talking to him there
<Jucato> kool :)
* Jucato is not there :P
<Arby> yes, I'm getting confused :)
<Arby> too many channels
<Jucato> too many channels make me dizzy :D
* Jucato needs to cut down a bit.. but can't choose which ones :/
<zakame> hmm the `/dev/sd?? and /dev/{evms,mapper}/sd?? double swap bug' is still here :/
<zakame> I'm checking LP now, see what's up
<MidMark> oh yes I have that bug too, my swap was 2 GB now is 4 lol
<zakame> how I wish the CPU speed that got doubled :P
<MidMark> :)
<MidMark> bug #96715
<ubotu> Malone bug 96715 in linux-source-2.6.20 "double swap space usage" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96715
<ScottK> Riddell: I think there is somether very subtle going on with either Python/Python Support in Feisty or kde-guidance.  We seem to be accumulating a variety of import error bugs (note that the first one of the list has 24 dupes).  I think it's worth a really focused look at what's going on under the hood.  I don't know enough unfortunately.  See http://tinyurl.com/2by4ga
<ScottK> Riddell: I've asked doko and he's taking a look.
<nixternal> what is 'Build-Depends-Indep' used for? It is in the kubuntu-docs package and Lintian doesn't approve of it. Also I am trying to figure out why building a doc pkg with translations takes 8 hours
<nixternal> well that was meant for motu
<nixternal> :)
* ScottK thinks it's obsolete.
<ScottK> It shouldn't affect how long it takes to build.
<nixternal> this is nuts, I hate this package
<nixternal> it is my nemesis
* ScottK will let geser answer...
<shentey> hi! if i had a kubuntu-specific patch, where should i send it?
<sebas> kubuntu-devel for example.
<sebas> @lists.ubuntu.com FWIW
<sebas> hi shentey
<ScottK> shentey: For what bug?
<ScottK> Don't mail patches to the mailing list
<shentey> it's just a very small patch
<shentey> regarding konqueror
<Jucato> probably better in Malone (bugtracker)?
<shentey> thanks, malone seems to be a good idea, gonna check this out!
<ScottK> Yes.  Find the relevant bug or file one if there isn't and attach the patch.
<Jucato> hm... we're having lots  of problems with the dist-upgrade tool not running... :(
<ScottK> Ran fine for me.
<ScottK> I had had 3.5.6 installed on Edgy.  Are the people who have problems all people who were on 3.5.5?
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org <= is this booged for everyone else?
<Arby> nixternal: yes, it's taking ages to load
<ScottK> VERY slow
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> just makin' sure it wasn't me
<ScottK> Connetectivity is good... PING wiki.kubuntu.org (82.211.81.231) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 82.211.81.231: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=84.4 ms
* ScottK still can't spell though
<nixternal> Riddell: I can't figure out how to speed up the translated docs building
<ScottK> nixternal: It eventually loaded (the wiki), but it's pretty borked.  http://www.kitterman.com/kubuntu/wiki.png is on a current Feisty box.
<nixternal> DEB_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE:  => if I was to add .xml .ent .xsl .html to this, then those types of files wouldn't be compressed correct?
<nixternal> would this make building any faster, since those are the 4 main files for this package?
* ScottK would ask on moty
<ScottK> motu
<nixternal> well i am givin' it a try
<ScottK> That's another approach that would work.
<alex_g> hi
<mhb> evening
<nixternal> you know, this kubuntu-docs package is a pain
<fdoving> problems?
<nixternal> like you wouldn't believe
<nixternal> Edgy can build out in an hour with translations
<nixternal> Feisty, 8 hours
<nixternal> we need to rethink this package
<fdoving> hoh.
<fdoving> 8 hours.
<fdoving> what takes so long?
<nixternal> I could cheat it, build the html locally as it takes only 20 minutes, then just use the package to dh_install everything from the build/
<nixternal> xmltproc --xinclude -o fdjaljfdal
<fdoving> ok.
<nixternal> the actually building of xml to html
<nixternal> there are 18 documents with 20+ translations each
<fdoving> compared to what for edgy?
<nixternal> 3
<fdoving> ok. :)
<nixternal> desktopguide, server guide, and packaging guide
<nixternal> 4, about-kubuntu as well
<nixternal> it is a pbuilder thing most definitely
<fdoving> why use pbuilder then?
<nixternal> because I can make all of the documentation in the repos in 20 minutes
<fdoving> debuild?
<nixternal> what else can I use?
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> I haven't used debuild
<fdoving> it's nice.
<nixternal> is there info in the packaging guide about using it?
<fdoving> 'debuild -us -uc' inside the unpacked source. wil build the package without signing.
<nixternal> what do the build servers use?
<fdoving> no idea.
<nixternal> ya, but I use pbuilder to test build it
<fdoving> i belive the buildservers use wanna-build and sbuild
<nixternal> dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k2e2c0124   <- that is what i use to create the necessary build files, then use pbuilder to build it
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> if you just drop the -S it'll make packages.
<nixternal> WHOA!!!
<nixternal> debuild is way way faster, it is working like a champ
<ScottK> nixternal: Instead of dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa etc. you can debuild -S -sa and get the same result (plus it'll call lintian and linda at the end if they are installed).
<ScottK> No messing around remembering what your key is....
<nixternal> does this build a .deb or no?
<ScottK> That's for a source package (equivalent to your dpkg-buildpackage command).
<ScottK> debuild -us -uc makes unsigned source and binary (.deb)
<nixternal> haha, I am getting flack for the Kubuntu only release story on the fridge :)
<fdoving> 'command-not-found' is very annoying.
<nixternal> Riddell: what to do sir? pbuilder will build it in half a day :) and debuild does it in 20 minutes
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs that is
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just upgraded my wifes laptop from edgy to feisty, never saw the kubuntu updater even though I followed the instructions. However it worked anyhow using dist-upgrade, and dpkg --configure -a
<_StefanS_> Riddell: So nevertheless its nice.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-21
<nixternal> Riddell: WOOT!
<nixternal> no docbook-xml in the build-deps ;)
<nixternal> oops, but it hasn't been there since Dapper that I can see
<nixternal> OK, who here has feisty, and uses another language besides en?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/docs/kubuntu/7.04-6/
<nixternal> DONE DONE DONE!
<fdoving> nixternal: i do. norwegian bokml, nb.
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/docs/kubuntu/   <- fesity and edgy doc updates!
<nixternal> mhb: you should be happy now, if you are still using Edgy :)
<nixternal> now that i know what the issue was for building out docs
<nixternal> why nobody has caught it, including me since day one of kubuntu-docs (all releases)
<ScottK> What was it?
<nixternal> docbook-xml wasn't build-dep
<Hobbsee> ScottK: how good are you at ops?
<ScottK> What kind of ops?
<ScottK> nixternal: Ahh
<Hobbsee> ScottK: irc
<ScottK> Never done it.
<Hobbsee> ah
<ScottK> Not opposed to it.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what needs to be opped?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: #ubuntu
<nixternal> I am there
<Hobbsee> i know :)  and op'd
<nixternal> oh
* ScottK is moderator for many mailing lists.  Similar concept.
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you need a highlight of !ops btw, as you're not on it
<nixternal> not for #ubuntu
<nixternal> but I am not a level 10 at #ubuntu either
<Hobbsee> i know.  i cant add you
<Hobbsee> but you're a temporary op
<ScottK> Unfortunately for the moment I am just about to go to bed anyway.
<Hobbsee> ah, fiar enough
<ScottK> But any other time.
<nixternal> ScottK: it is way to early for you to pass out
<ScottK> Yeah.  Well I'm paying for Wed night still.
<nixternal> heh, Kubuntu in charge of Ubuntu for once
<nixternal> ahhh
<ScottK> As it should be.
<nixternal> you stayed up late ey
* ScottK still has to clean the kitchen before bed too.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<Hobbsee> night ScottK
<nixternal> g'nite ScottK
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nixternal> Hobbsee: have you heard anything about amarok issues with fresh feisty installs?
<nixternal> mine just sits there and does nothing when I start it
<Hobbsee> !info amarok edgy
<Hobbsee> !info amarok feisty
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<Hobbsee> nixternal: config files broke between those two versoins, iirc
<Hobbsee> at least on some machines
<Hobbsee> clear all the config files, works fine
<nixternal> I did
<nixternal> nadda
<Hobbsee> hmmm...ouch
<Hobbsee> both the amarokrc and the amarok folder?
<nixternal> yup
<Hobbsee> (sorry for stating the obvious)
<nixternal> 4 or 5 times now
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> what does it say when you run it thru a console?
<nixternal> apps/ and config/
<Hobbsee> great, yep
<nixternal> Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<nixternal> how stupid of an error is that
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> omg what an idiot
<nixternal> me that is
<Hobbsee> what was it?
<nixternal> I had my user 'kde' assigned to the group 'kde' and no other group for one
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<nixternal> so if your user isn't in the 'audio' group he don't get to listen to music ;)
<giangy> 'morning
<mhb> nixternal: good :o)
<mhb> nixternal: I'm subscribed to that bug ... thank you for fixing it!
<mhb> nixternal: the only "bad" thing is that Riddell's dist-upgrade tool works so good that I had no trouble upgrading my last Edgy system to Feisty :o)
<marseillai> hi! i'm trying to add a service for next kubuntu release for ed2k link using amule-util! i've make this protocol : http://pastebin.ca/451231 but i've got an error when i click on an ed2k link wich warn me that the page is not secure and ask me if i'm sure i want to follow this link. I would like to disable this warn. Is it possible ?
<marseillai_> fdoving: since 3 days i'm trying to make a cdbs package of manslide, and i'm totally failing! my package is always empty
<marseillai_> :s
* marseillai is coming totally crazy with manslide!
<gnomefreak> than try a mudslide w/icecream
<nixternal> he said manslide, not mudslide, and try it with Baileys s/icecream/irish cream/ ;)
<DaSkreech> What's the point of the Free Move for Ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha How come we get blamed for the delayed announcements ?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: have you been spiking the punch?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: haha, because Riddell said get a post up there, and I didn't feel like hitting them all, and since Ubuntu gets glorified even for its flaws, it was time we stood out
<DaSkreech> nixternal: So now we are the Gremlins :)
<nixternal> I am because I posted it ;)
<DaSkreech> I can't condone giving us a G-named villian :(
<nixternal> the Chicago Gremlins or whatever
<nixternal> DaSkreech: ooh, good catch!
<DaSkreech> Kaught it well eh?
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> nixternal: so whats up with the Free CD?
<nixternal> Free Cd?
<DaSkreech> Yaeh
<DaSkreech> They are wetting up Gnewsense's parade
<nixternal> you have totally lost me
<nixternal> you mean how Ubuntu wants to concentrate on freeing itself a little more?
<DaSkreech> They are releasing a Gutsy CD that's Fully GNU
<DaSkreech> manchicken should love it
<nixternal> oh ya
* nixternal will totally love it too
<nixternal> although, I can remove the restricted drivers from Kubuntu and it works for me
<nixternal> the only restricted thing on my laptop is ndiswrapper
<nixternal> so I am running gnu
<DaSkreech> So after they ignored naolith and he proved it was popular they are going to crush the project?
<nixternal> I don't think they are going to crush it, but hopefully work with it
<nixternal> gNewSense has a great name and a good market actually
<nixternal> they have branded it well
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know it's the Ubuntu way but there is nothing that indicates any working with Gnewsense
<nixternal> at a recent FOSS event, Peter Brown from the FSF highly hyped it
<DaSkreech> It's great
<nixternal> dunno, would have to ask ompaul about it
<nixternal> I like their KDE release
<DaSkreech> Yup :)
<nixternal> I think Riddell has done a great job keeping the non-free stuff out of kubuntu
<nixternal> it may hurt us a little bit, but he just gets it
<nixternal> manchicken advocates Kubuntu big time in Chicago as well. He has converted a lot of strictly Slackware GNU/Linux nuts and Ututo people to Kubuntu because it is free ootb
<nixternal> now we are thinking of starting a KDE Users' Group as the GNOME'ites are currently working on such a thing here in Chicago
<DaSkreech> Ututo?
<nixternal> a GNOME hacking group
<nixternal> Ututo, another big GNU/Linux distro that RMS hypes and uses
<nixternal> debian based I believe, and now available in English thanks to the Chicago GLUG
<nixternal> it isn't bad, but at the same time it isn't good
<nixternal> gNewsense is definitely better
<DaSkreech> Is that someone from the UN?
<nixternal> South America
<nixternal> UN?
<nixternal> united nations
<nixternal> gnomefreak: since you have bot edit powah, you can add me to the ops call so I can be aware
<gnomefreak> yes
<nixternal> da powah
<nixternal> I can't believe how awesome the weather is in Chicago today
<gnomefreak> what channel are you op in just #ubuntu?
<nixternal> I am already on the kubuntu one for !kops, so yes just the #ubuntu one
<gnomefreak> nixternal: fixed
<nixternal> thank you sir
<gnomefreak> anytime
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-22
<hyperspace> is there a MOTU team for kubuntu?
<hyperspace> hmm.. guess i'll check later when kubuntu wiki is more responsive
<yuriy> hyperspace: i don't think there's a separate team
<hyperspace> ah cool :)
<hyperspace> i wanna help out!
<hyperspace> never stuck w/ a distro this long, @ both work and office
<hyperspace> i mean home and office
<hyperspace> lol
<Riddell> hyperspace: no separate team, MOTU for kubuntu is spread accross kubuntu developer places like this and motu places list #ubuntu-motu
<hyperspace> yea
<hyperspace> just hopped into #ubuntu-motu
<hyperspace> thanks for the info
<hyperspace> :)
<Riddell> hyperspace: I can't think have anything specific needing done today, but if you find something that needs packaged we're happy to help when you get stuck
<hyperspace> yea checking out the packaging tutorials right now
<hyperspace> gonna run up to office and grab my notebook adept hung before i left, had to restart dist-upgrade via ssh and stuff... i fear a reinstall lol
<Riddell> plenty of bugs needing triaged of course :)
<hyperspace> yea im definately into helping
<hyperspace> use it on multiple machines @ work and home
<hyperspace> for over a year stuck w/ kubuntu
<hyperspace> its beautiful
<hyperspace> therefore, i must help!
<hyperspace> use it on big servers @ work too (ubuntu-server)
<Riddell> once gusty opens there will be plenty of merging work to do
<Riddell> new versions of everything
<hyperspace> looking forward to learning the process
<Tm_T> :)
<hyperspace> ive also taught a few people how to use linux via kubuntu
<hyperspace> that i work w/
<Riddell> excellent
<hyperspace> bbiab
<Tm_T> Riddell: sladen was real "star" in our party :)
<Tm_T> fun day :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: oh thank goodness, he got out of russia before his visa ran out :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> and we had sauna and all :=
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ok, time to get some sleep. good night folks and big thanks for Feisty <3
<hyperspace> killer! notebook updated properly :)
<hyperspace> even w/ killing adept and restarting a few times with bunk /etc/resolv.conf from the notebook randomly hopping onto a wireless ap then loosing connection lol
<hyperspace> http://wizardsleeve.com/tb0x.png :)
<nixternal> haha, Riddell still calling it gusty, the flatulent monkey
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get that link to Edgy and Feisty doc updates?
<Riddell> nixternal: I did yes, not sure when I'll get to it (monday at the latest)
<nixternal> that's cool, they are done, and they build fast. docbook-xml wasn't a dep for some reason
<nixternal> in Dapper, Edgy, and Feisty it was missing
<nixternal> so pbuilder only takes a little over 20 minutes now to build
* nixternal gets back to c++ homework
<Riddell> groovy, thanks for that
<nixternal> no problem, anytime! now go and enjoy the weekend
<ryanakca> in firefox, feisty, kubuntu wiki theme, is the top bar/kubuntu logo not displaying properly for anybody else? (This page is continuously being improperly displayed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom )
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: define not properly?
<Hobbsee> ie, screenshot?
<ryanakca> yeah
* ryanakca is getting one
<ryanakca> hmm... seems to be taking an eternity to load
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: http://blog.ryanak.ca/wiki.png
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: mine doesnt even appear to be blue at the moment - seems to be running hte ubuntu theme
<ryanakca> hmm... do you have it set in your preferences to the kubuntu theme?
<ryanakca> anywais, I'm heading to bed, cheers
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i confirm that, now that it's loaded
<allee> zakame: could you add an ICQ account?  I've tried with a fresh user too. Didn't work
<giangy> 'morning
<Hobbsee> hi giangy
<fdoving> morning all.
<fdoving> google is amazing.
<Hobbsee> oh?
<fdoving> it's a calculator too!
<fdoving> http://www.google.no/search?q=1680x1050%2B1440%2B0&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<fdoving> trying to search for a resolution, and it returns 1 765 440
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* giangy is changing sources.list no gutsy
<Hobbsee> giangy: wouldnt bother yet
<Hobbsee> giangy: wait till the toolchain is done, at least
<fdoving> so xrandr 1.2 is cool.
<giangy> Hobbsee: heh, at the moment I see only binutils
<giangy> btw, I'm using it in some testing-boxes, so it isn't a problem :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: around?
<MidMark> hello
<MidMark> is there a bug report for the problem that in Feisty I cannot install more than 1 debian package with right click->kubuntu menu->install?
<fdoving> you can't?
<fdoving> ah.. you mean select more than one and install?
* fdoving tests.
<MidMark> exactly
<MidMark> broken in Feisty
<MidMark> that is particular annoying if you have dependencing
<fdoving> is that broken in edgy too
<fdoving> ?
<fdoving> or is it a regression in feisty?
<MidMark> it's a regression
<MidMark> in Edgy works perfectly
<fdoving> ok. i know what did it.
<fdoving> another bug was fixed.
<fdoving> the fix introduces this.
<fdoving> want a local fix?
<MidMark> if you have temporary :)
<fdoving> open /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop
<fdoving> in a editor, with root permissions.
<fdoving> find:
<fdoving> Exec=xterm -title "%c" -e 'sudo dpkg -i "%U"; echo "Press <enter> to exit..."; read;'
<fdoving> change dpkg -i "%U"  to dpkg -i %U
<fdoving> save and exit.
<fdoving> test.
<MidMark> done
<MidMark> testing
<MidMark> works thanx, bug report?
<fdoving> yes, please report it.
<MidMark> I've searched for duplicates but cannot find it
<MidMark> against kubuntu-default-settings?
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> note that with this fix, paths with spaces does not work.
<fdoving> i'll try to come up with something smarter.
<fdoving> you can subscribe me to the bugreport too. frode@lnix.net
<MidMark> confirmed, path with spaces doesn't work, is this the bug fixed that make the regression?
<fdoving> yes.
<MidMark> done bug #108870
<fdoving> thanks.
<ubotu> Malone bug 108870 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Feisty regression]  install two or more debian files with right click on them and install doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108870
<MidMark> why without "" spaces doesn't work?
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> fdoving: do you have some time ? :$
<fdoving> marseillai: yes.
<marseillai> fdoving: since 3 days i'm trying to make a cdbs package of manslide, and i'm totally failing! my package is always empty
<fdoving> MidMark: you around for some testing in some minutes?
<MidMark> fdoving: for sure
<fdoving> marseillai: ok. can you put your package source online somewhere so i can download?
<fdoving> MidMark: i'll ping you when i have something then. :)
<marseillai> fdoving: yes no problem : ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/manslide.tar.gz
<MidMark> fdoving: ok go to eat be stay online, just ping me with something and I will test
<fdoving> MidMark: great, i will :)
<fdoving> marseillai: downloading.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> fdoving: sorry to ask you but i've search long time, ask to medibuntu people and no one was able to help me
<marseillai> and it's hard to find good doc on CDBS ..
<fdoving> no problem, i'm happy to help you, if i can.
<marseillai> fdoving: i'll next upload my smplayer package to REVU, i'll become his maintainer or i need to find someone more "official" for that?
<fdoving> marseillai: not sure how that is handled, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> when it will be time i'll take a look
<Hobbsee> marseillai: you're a medibuntu dev?
<marseillai> no
<marseillai> but they are french
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> good.
<marseillai> so it's more easy for me
<Hobbsee> yep
<marseillai> Hobbsee: but they are friend
* Hobbsee wonders what happens to hte medibuntu devs
<marseillai> euh
<marseillai> Hobbsee: could you explain ?
<Hobbsee> i will, but when i come back
<Hobbsee> dishes and stuff to do :(
<Hobbsee> (darned parents)
<marseillai> fdoving: any idea ?
<marseillai> :$
<fdoving> marseillai: downloading libqt4-dev, i'll tell you when i have something.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> you've seen something bad in my package?
<fdoving> marseillai: looks like you're missing a build depend.
* Hobbsee comes back
<Hobbsee> libqt4-dev was replaced by something else, wasnt it?
<fdoving> marseillai: main.cpp:2:21: error: mainfrm.h: No such file or directory
<fdoving> !find mainfrm.h
<ubotu> File mainfrm.h found in kdelibs4-dev
<fdoving> marseillai: remove libqt4-dev and add kdelibs4-dev instead.
<marseillai> fdoving: i'll try but i thought it was a qt4 apps and not a kde4 apps
<fdoving> marseillai: also, the Depends: section in debian/control is a little bloated.
<fdoving> marseillai: you want to remove all qt things. as they are added by shlib:Depends if needed.
<marseillai> what mean bloated ?
<fdoving> you also want to move most of the apps to Recommends:
<fdoving> i
<fdoving> i'm not familiar with the app it self. but i would guess it runs without mencoder for example.
<fdoving> !find edgy mainfrm.h
<ubotu> Found: edgy-community-wallpapers, edgy-gdm-themes, edgy-session-splashes, edgy-wallpapers
<fdoving> !find mainfrm.h feisty
<ubotu> File mainfrm.h found in kdelibs4-dev
<marseillai> fdoving: according to this http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Manslide?content=52227 all is needed
<fdoving> ok.
<marseillai> fdoving: so i remove qt4 and add kde as build dep then i move all the dep to recommend ?
<fdoving> i can't even find mainfrm.h on my machine. anywhere.
<fdoving> not even in kdelibs4-dev
<fdoving> marseillai: not if the site says you -need- all those apps, then you want to keep them as depends.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> compiling
<Hobbsee> marseillai: in the case of say, adobe reader, how does medibuntu distribute that?
<fdoving> marseillai: looks to me like i'm missing atleast two files.
<fdoving> marseillai: they are local includes in the software, so i'm missing mainfrm.h and mainfrm.cpp i guess. do you have those?
<fdoving> they are in the .orig.tar.gz nevermind.
<Hobbsee> (aka mozilla-acroread, i believe)
<fdoving> yay.. it compiles.
<marseillai> fdoving: if i remove qt4libs-dev i've got this error : /bin/sh: qmake-qt4: not found
<fdoving> marseillai: yeah, sorry don't do that. change back, you were right. i was wrong.
<fdoving> i found the file in the orig.tar.gz
<fdoving> it has nothing to do with kdebase.
<shentey> hi! i'd like to file a bug for the konqueror package in launchpad but the konqueror package cannot be choosen. any hints?
<Riddell> shentey: source package is kdebase
<shentey> alright, it worked. thanks a lot!
<marseillai> fdoving: i still have an empty package! :s
<marseillai> i'm coming completly crazy with this
<MidMark> fdoving: any idea for the problem? I'm here to test for 2 hours from now :)
<fdoving> midmark, just finished. hang on, i'll upload two files for you.
<fdoving> marseillai: sorry, i've been busy with this other hacking. i'll get to you as soon as i've uploaded the two files for midmark to test.
<marseillai> fdoving: absolutly no problem
<marseillai> i'll stay here all the day except some minutes because i have to choose my next president today
<fdoving> midmark, http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop and http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kubuntu-servicemenu.sh
<fdoving> midmark, the .sh goes in /usr/bin/ and the .desktop goes in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<MidMark> ok
* MidMark go and test
<MidMark> temporary file?
<fdoving> hm?
<fdoving> you can re-fetch http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop - removed some commented lines.
<MidMark> tried with 3 files, with dependencing and white spaces into path: result -> worked @100%
<fdoving> nice.
<MidMark> good jox fdoving thanx
<MidMark> *job
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<fdoving> i'll attach the two files to the bug.
<MidMark> yes, they will be reach Feisty updates?
<fdoving> not sure. we'll see.
<MidMark> at least Gutsy :)
<nixternal> all we need now is the debootstrap for gutsy and I will be ready to rock and roll
<MidMark> !deboostrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deboostrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MidMark> mm
<nixternal> !info debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 272 kB
<nixternal> !info debootstrap gutsy
<nixternal> there is nothing for gutsy yet, at least on packages.ubuntu.com
<MidMark> and what does'
<MidMark> ?
<fdoving> MidMark: can you leave a comment at the bugreport about your testing-results? thanks.
<MidMark> fdoving: of course
<fdoving> great.
<fdoving> that improves the chances of it beeing included.
<fdoving> in a update.
<MidMark> done
<fdoving> great.
<nixternal> boo
<fdoving> marseillai: looks like manslide does not have the install target in their makefile. you'll have to figure out where to install the files.
<fdoving> marseillai: so you can either bug upstream, with their non-existing 'make install' target, or figure it out yourself.
<fdoving> marseillai: you likely want to install the Manslide binary, into debian/manslide/usr/bin/ in your debian/rules install:: target.
<fdoving> atleast.
<fdoving> then you also need to copy Effects and all around.
<fdoving> the app crashes my X on exit, so i'm not very keen on helping you find out where to put the files :|
<fdoving> bbl.
<marseillai> fdoving: oki i'll report the bug upstream
<MidMark> sorry but this bug #85882 isn't a kde-guidance bug?
<ubotu> Malone bug 85882 in kdmtheme "kdm-theme manager administration mode button missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85882
<ryanakca> bug 108630 is a low priority bug, right? or should I have set it to medium?
<ubotu> Malone bug 108630 in kdebase "kicker has invalid dependencies" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108630
<ryanakca> and, is bug 108342 intentional or not?
<ubotu> Malone bug 108342 in kdebase "konqueror web shortcuts for google not correct for region" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108342
<shentey> hi! i've send a patch for bug 108892 [https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/108892] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 108892 in kdebase "customized konqueror menus get changed back to kubuntu default version on each konqueor update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Tm_T> hmm, I had interesting question yesterday, when you open logout dialog, there's "grey curtain" but if, for example, you select to shut computer down, all grey effect disappears
<Tm_T> have to check if its reported as soon as I get that far
<Riddell> you have to interact with programmes that have unsaved data
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> so anyway, question was "is there any reason for this?" :)
<sound_fx> Hello, I was suggested to ask my question here from the Kubuntu room, I have a problem where my screen seems to constantly flicker this black garbage on my screen. Any suggestions?
<Riddell> that description is a bit vauge
<sound_fx> Sorry, I have a hard time explaining it
<sound_fx> I recently upgraded to Feisty
<sound_fx> and I have an ATI Mobility 9600
<sound_fx> on a Dell laptop
<sound_fx> And before upgrading, I did not have this problem
<sound_fx> It looks like black text that is scrolling upwards, but I can't really see what it says, as it is flickering very quickly
<sound_fx> It seems to be around the middle of my screen only
<sound_fx> And not near the edges.
<sound_fx> Is that a bit better Riddell?
<ScottK> sound_fx: Have you asked in #kubuntu
<sound_fx> Yes, I have.
<sound_fx> They recommended I asked here.
<sound_fx> Hm. I tried taking a screenshot to see if I could show it, but it isn't in the image.
<sound_fx> Just on my screen.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-14
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: If I understand correctly I'll need advocation from 2 motus before an motu will upload the package, correct?
<yuriy> dear kded4, please stop dying
 * JontheEchidna wonders when they'll release an nvidia-glx package that corresponds with the current kernel
 * JontheEchidna sleeps
<nixternal> jjesse: wth is up with Michigan..I was there since Friday and all it did was rain
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> hola
<Jucato> it rained here too! whatta coinwinkydink :)
<nixternal> I am trying to get ahold of my ride for Penguicon, and I don't even have his recent info...hrmm
<nixternal> man, it rained for 36+ hours straight
<Jucato> ride for penguicon? so simple. do a tuxcart :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I emailed all of the chicago lists hoping he reads at least one of them
<nixternal> otherwise jcastro's friend Gabriel and I will be walking :)
<Jucato> Kopete 0.55 (KDE4) is freaky... since Yahoo pics don't work, it's like having so many green eyeballs staring at you...
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> how many days till Hardy?
<Jucato> !countdown
<Jucato> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about countdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScottK2> Riddell, yuriy (and one of you please tell awen when he's next around) - Just uploaded kde-guidance again.  yuriy (and awen) thanks for contributing.
<yuriy> ScottK2: thanks :) hope it doesn't cause 100 other bugs this time
 * ScottK2 too since I uploaded this one ;-)
<ScottK2> I did look for issues that might break the api and I think this one is clean.
<yuriy> and this is why *some* languages have private functions
<ScottK2> Python does too if you properly wrap them inside an object.
<yuriy> iijm or do we need to do a better job of milestoning bugs?
<ScottK2> restricted-manager-core, ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu, jockey-common, and displayconfig-gtk are all rdepends of guidance-backends, so in retrospect we should have tested/thought it through better.
<ScottK2> This late in the cycle it'd have made sense to at lease download them and grep the source to see if they called the function we were changing.
<yuriy> my remark was unrelated, at least not directly. i noticed that you said it was a fix for a milestoned bug and i think that's the first time i've heard that for kubuntu
<yuriy> i've seen bugs "nominated" sometimes but never a milestone, and i dont' even know how one gets set
<ScottK2> Ah.
<yuriy> heh https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/egonas1 i guess that's complete
 * ScottK2 needs to get to bed.  We can discuss another time.
<Serega> hi there!
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: hey i somehow broke my whole installation last night lol back up and running
<eagles0513875> somewhat
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: lol
<eagles0513875> im working on downloading the necessary updated pkgs then i have to install all the dev stuff and pick up where i left off and that was validating my gpg key
<apachelogger> ô mon dieu!
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> first i broke kde4 then it slowly got progressivly worse until  i couldnt boot at all lol ended up getting a kernel panic
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: good luck, if you don't manage to produce a fix until tomorrow I will have to create one myself since the issue has to be fixed for hardy
<apachelogger> how the fuck did you manage to do that? Oo
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok u r more then welcome to go ahead and fix it im sure i can find some other bugs i can fix or stuff i can pkg
<apachelogger> that sounds like giving up
<eagles0513875> im not givign up im just rather busy and im probably no where near getting everything i need setup i need setup my gpg key
<eagles0513875> and probably a whole buch of other stuff as well ill see what i can do im really going to try get it done pkged and everything by tomorrow though
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you probably should digg in the packaging howto some days, because that fix is actually straight forward considering I even gave you a step-by-step howto
<Jucato> "digg in"? :D
<apachelogger> digg.com
<Jucato> hehe :D
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: thats what i was doing before i broke everything reading it goign through it and setting stuff up
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> there are like 3 things you need to setup for a packging fix
<eagles0513875> im goign to have to take a step back no setup my chroot environment again then all the pkgs needed then the gpg key
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: just in case.... you know what a gpg key is, right?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: it functions as a signature of the maintainer
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: do you think it might be important to backup that key?
<eagles0513875> ya
<apachelogger> ok, please do so right after you re-created one :P
<eagles0513875> ok good thing i hadnt verified it yet lol
<eagles0513875> after i get kernel update im off for now i have lectures today. going to try and get things done
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ill be on later today
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger has an english exam in half an hour
<apachelogger> and no clue which topics he should know about
<stdin> apachelogger: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/kde4-backports/kde4.0 :)
<apachelogger> stdin: bluetiful :D
<apachelogger> hm, someone write tdown that word
<apachelogger> bluetiful = KDE version of beautiful
<stdin> hmm, my short "here's a bzr repo" email to k-m-kde4 has turned into a small essay...
<yuriy> apachelogger: so SuSE isn't the KDE version of beautiful?
<_StefanS_> hey there
<hads> c
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: im back
<eagles0513875> what pkgs can diff and patch and lintian and linda be found in
<jpatrick> apachelogger: pong, sorry no net at home
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<eagles0513875> sup j
<jpatrick> hey eagles0513875
<Jucato> !info patch
<ubotu> patch (source: patch): Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (gutsy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Jucato> !info diff
<ubotu> diff (source: diffutils): File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.8.1-12ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 110 kB, installed size 744 kB
<Jucato> :)
<eagles0513875> so those r already incleded somewhere in all this
 * Jucato introduces eagles0513875 to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> Jucato: im there already lol
 * Hobbsee suggests using command-not-found to find them.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: you appear to be incapable of using it?
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu-es.org/ appears to be up and running, I'll have to poke rouzic about who runs it..
 * eagles0513875 :\ needs to remember to use it
<apachelogger> jpatrick: nvm
<apachelogger> yuriy: suse gnome > suse kde
<jpatrick> apachelogger: aww :(
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, if you want to backport amarok to gutsy.... ;-)
<eagles0513875> kde4 has taken on the suse look
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: orly?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: the setup is proceeding at a rapid pace
<eagles0513875> orly??
<jpatrick> apachelogger: funny, someone was asking for that in #kubuntu-es
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: u r not up2date
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, it's out for 2 days now, and even longer in hardy ;-)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: the lay out of the k menu now in kde4 is vry similar to open suse kde 3.5 layout
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: well, it got adopted
<Jucato> eagles0513875: naturally
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i hate to say it kde4 still has long way to go
<Jucato> it has been ported from/based on Kickoff, so of course it would look like Kickoff
<eagles0513875> its going to be rather nice once it comes out
<jpatrick> apachelogger: well, I'll look into it when I can.. probably this afternoon
<Jucato> unless you're running trunk, I won't qualify that as an accurate conclusion :)
<eagles0513875> let me make sure i go this stright to pkg u need to have setup a chroot gpg key and u have to update or crate a new changelog in source before repackaging
<eagles0513875> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
 * apachelogger agrees with Jucato
 * apachelogger is compiling trunk again
<apachelogger> only took me 4 months ;-)
<Jucato> Warning: probable borkage due to porting of Plasma to WoC
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i somehow borked my installation last night
<apachelogger> plasma is overrated
<apachelogger> kdesktop ftw :P
<Jucato> hahah :)
<eagles0513875> im trying to not bork it again today and get this bug fixed and checked by apache
 * apachelogger is wondering how to break a system with a packging fix anyway :P
<eagles0513875> i have chroot setup and gpg key which i need to verify is that all i need to setup
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: lol i was screwing around with some things and it borked it
<eagles0513875> is anyone else experiencing this when i type sudo init 6 for some reason the screen goes blank and hangs even when using the icons to shutdown or restart it just gives me a black screen and hangs
<eagles0513875> im on 64bit hardy
<apachelogger> stdin: nice mail
 * Jucato has a very nice memory of the chroot instructions in the packaging guide :)
<Jucato> the guide suggested mounting (binding?) /home to the chroot... and one morning, upon waking up, I ran rm -rf / in the chroot to clean it... then I wondered why it's taking so long :)
<Jucato> before I knew it... my 32GB /home was reduced to about 10GB :)
<apachelogger> ô mon dieu!
<apachelogger> c'est terrible
<jpatrick> Jucato: I once cleared /var and I went from 8GB to 2GB :/
<Jucato> :/
<eagles0513875> knowing me i would have borked my whole install lol
<eagles0513875> lol and funny thing im working on my linux cert
<Jucato> word of advice.. just dont't mount/bind your /home in your chroot (as the guide formerly suggested)...
<eagles0513875> i didnt do anything of the sort just created the chroot
<eagles0513875> had it build it at least
<eagles0513875> need to log out and back in really fast brb
 * Jucato begins the timer
<CheGuevara> eagles0513875, which certification
<CheGuevara> am thinking about it as well
<eagles0513875> lpi(linux professional institute) 101
<eagles0513875> yay i didnt bork anything getting my virtual box to work
<eagles0513875> im learning on centos cuz alot of questions are asked on it nice thing when u r taking the exam u can specify if ur going ot be using a debian or redhat aka centos os as ur os for answering the questions
<eagles0513875> there r 4 parts to the lpi certification with the hardest one being the first one
<CheGuevara> hmm thanks
<eagles0513875> no problem ill be in here quite alot so if u have any other questions feel free to ask
<CheGuevara> kk
<ryanakca> stdin: wouldn't a simple checkout suffice (instead of a branch?)
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: why not use debian?
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: dunno
<eagles0513875> contact lpi
<eagles0513875> ask them lol
<eagles0513875> in the case of my course alot of the hands on stuff we r doing is on a centos vm
<eagles0513875> which im doing on virtual box
<eagles0513875> has anyone had any reboot or shutdown issues with hardy
<eagles0513875> how do i back up my gpg key
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: cp -r ~/.gnupg /some/where
<eagles0513875> what file is it thats in that folder
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: or: gpg --output mykey.gpg --armor --export-secret-keys keyID
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: it's encrypted in secring.gpg
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: just make sure the secret key is kept safe
<eagles0513875> could i just do a simple cp
<eagles0513875> to the secring
<Jucato> <jpatrick> eagles0513875: cp -r ~/.gnupg /some/where <--- simple cp
<eagles0513875> i know bout that but what i would like to know is will the machine still be able to read the copied file or would jpatricks other way be better
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: well, either way, they'll still need your passphrase
<eagles0513875> gotcha lol im goign to kiss(keep it simple stupid) lol with me and my borking record i think simple is the best
 * jpatrick out
<eagles0513875> later j
<eagles0513875> anything else i need besides pbuilder and those other pkgs and a gpg key
<eagles0513875> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: here goes nothing im goign to start fixing these bugs
<apachelogger> aye
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i have a chroot envrionment setup gpg key as well is that all i need
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: pre-fixing, yes
<eagles0513875> ok *breathes deeply* hope what i do is to ur satisfaction
<jussi01> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<eagles0513875> darn it
 * eagles0513875 bangs head on desk till starts bleeding slightly
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: all i have to do is mod the change log right
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<eagles0513875> lol i didnt say it that time lol
<apachelogger> still the question is a miracle to me
<apachelogger> if it is a question at all
<eagles0513875> my question is this do i create a new change log or modify the one thats there
<eagles0513875> and if i just have to modify it how do i go about doing so
<Hobbsee> dch -i.
<eagles0513875> will that allow me to modify the one thats already there
<Hobbsee> yes
<eagles0513875> now i did that and its saying that its not writable
<Hobbsee> why not?
<apachelogger> did you unpack the sources as root? Oo
<eagles0513875> i used apt-get
<eagles0513875> on the cli
<eagles0513875> nm answered my own question
<eagles0513875> darn changelog froze kate for me
<eagles0513875> what does dch -i
<CheGuevara> adds a new changelog entry
<eagles0513875> ok for some reason brought up a blank like kate doc
<eagles0513875> so i just write to that and it saves it to the change log
<eagles0513875> im back
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: is it essential that i be using the latest kernel
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping #2
<Riddell> jpatrick: so you've no idea who's running it?
<Riddell> how about a meeting at wednesday at 11?
<Riddell> Serega? kwwii? Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> utc, or?
<eagles0513875> when i do sudo kate dhc -i it brings me a blank kate screen does this automatically then append it to the changelog
<Hobbsee> ....
<Serega> Riddell: Hi, Jonathan. It would be cool.
<Hobbsee> dch -i is a command, not a file name.
<Hobbsee> you're trying to edit the non-existant file, dch.
<eagles0513875> i got it no
<eagles0513875> w
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 11:00utc
<Hobbsee> what's a place with utc time?
<eagles0513875> O_o
<Riddell> nowhere that I know
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Riddell> maybe iceland
<Riddell> ascention island?
<eagles0513875> want me to google
<awen_> iceland, azores ... and some places in W. africa
<eagles0513875> lol sierra leon
<eagles0513875> u guys would find this rather useful
<eagles0513875> http://www.worldtimeserver.com/convert_time_in_UTC.aspx
<Hobbsee> i do use that, but i prefer to use the gnome clock applet
<eagles0513875> lol i got so upset last night when i borked my kde4 and whole installation last night
<awen_> eagles0513875: i like that you say "i borked" ;)
<Artemis_Fowl> nah. don't you know your time zone? I for instance am in +2 so if I would like to be in the meeting 13:00 o' clock would be the time
<eagles0513875> im in central europe llol i know im 7 hrs ahead of central us time lol
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is that our usual meeting time?
<eagles0513875> awen_: i did bork it lol was hoping to get this bug that needs urgent fixing fixed last night lol im actulally  slowly working on it as we speak
<awen_> the clock applet in kde3 has support for showing multiple timezones on mouse-over ... rather useful
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it is
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well, it was before summer time
<Riddell> we could change it for summer time
<Riddell> or whatever the australian equivalent is :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> then again, am i likely to be running kubuntu in the near future?
<Hobbsee> i'm already likely to be thrown off the council
<eagles0513875> :(
<awen_> eagles0513875: he ... /me often uses virtual machines for the first critical test
<Riddell> council membership it due for renewal in May
<\sh> Hobbsee, but you are still on motu-release?  :)
<eagles0513875> my borking of my entire install had nothing to do with the bug im working on its just me pulling a stupid one and 2ndly im on my old laptop since i cant get kubuntu on my new one so this is more like my test machine lol
<eagles0513875> what would be nice so people dont bork their installations is that if they run e2fsck it asks if they want to schedule one at next boot up link windows does when the drives in use
<Hobbsee> \sh: depends who's asking, and why :)
<eagles0513875> awen_: thats how i ended up borking my install
<\sh> Hobbsee, yokozar and I are in need an ack for a ia32-lib change :)
<awen_> eagles0513875: sounds like a sure success of borking ... I
<Hobbsee> \sh: you'll need me very drunk for that.
<eagles0513875> awen_: lol yep j/w you experienceing any shutdown reboot issues cuz i seem to be either when i use the icons on the k menu or in command line with init 6 or 0 my screen goes black and nothing happens just hangs there and never reboots or turns off
<\sh> Hobbsee, really :) it just needs a new lib inside..bug #182731 .. so we can fix the last sound issues on amd64 and PA for wine :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182731 in ia32-libs "Provide a lib32asound2-plugins package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182731
<\sh> Hobbsee, a debdiff is not usable for this package, though
<eagles0513875> awen_: what controls the rebooting and shutdown sequences
<awen_> eagles0513875: what i know it is the init scripts ... and some udev stuff
<eagles0513875> i am thinking i might have found a rather critical bug that im bout to file
<eagles0513875> cuz when i issue init 0 or 6 or use the log out buttons all i get is a blank scree no shutting down or no rebooting
<awen_> eagles0513875: could be a very borked init-script or something like that... if it is on the borked pc
<eagles0513875> awen_: i did a clean install this morning
<awen_> eagles0513875: that is not good then ... maybe some of the log-files can reveal at least where it stalls?
<eagles0513875> awen_: lol one bug at a time i need to get this bug fixed before tomorrow then i can work on something else
<eagles0513875> awen_: where can i find the logs
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<eagles0513875> wrong logs Hobbsee
<eagles0513875> not of the irc my machines logs lol
<Hobbsee>  /var/log
<awen_> eagles0513875: he, of course ... you can look in /var/log
<jussio1> or use ksystemlog if you are a real gui type.... :P
<awen_> eagles0513875: also try booting without the splash and quiet options ... will give you a lot more verbose output when changing runlevels
<eagles0513875> awen_: already taken care of
<awen_> eagles0513875: :)
<eagles0513875> me no likey the splashy screenie lol
<eagles0513875> what log do i need to look at exactly
<awen_> eagles0513875: messages and syslog is usually a good place to start
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> im going to go ahead and file a bug report for it and upload those 2 files
<eagles0513875> i think otherwise ill do some sifting through the logs myself and see if i can fix it
<eagles0513875> im off to a gd start just updated the changelog
<eagles0513875> *good
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: *poke* for re-revu
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: hi.  i got your video and i looked over it last night.  haven't had much chance to do more than that tho
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i got a question for ya before i do something and it borks things up for everyone else
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: good. how did it look like?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: like i said, i had concerned about how you put pages in tabs.. but other than that i didnt spend too much time on analysis yet
<eagles0513875> awen_: u think u might help me out before i bork something up on the fix im working on
<eagles0513875> awen_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/216529
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: hmm...I think I will have to release soon so any changes you suggest will have to wait for the next version
<eagles0513875> Artemis_Fowl: what u working on
<Artemis_Fowl> eagles0513875: KGRUBEditor: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KGRUBEditor?content=75442
<awen_> awen_: just ask, if there is anything you want me to test / look at
<awen_> eagles0513875: ^^
 * awen_ is obviosly a bit self-centered today :P
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: this is for hardy?
<ScottK2> awen_: Thanks for the Guidance update.
<eagles0513875> awen_: can u take a look at that bug
<ScottK2> I uploaded it last night.
<eagles0513875> im not sure what in the source cod ei have to change
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: not really. but all the features I intened for this release are almost done
<awen_> ScottK2: i saw it this morning ... thanks to you also
 * ScottK2 crosses fingers.
<awen_> eagles0513875: it's the debian/control file that has to be changed
<eagles0513875> awen_: so i change the kde4 to kde3
<awen_> ScottK2: yeah, me too
<eagles0513875> anythign that says kde4 in there or will it only bork stuff
 * awen_ has definately used his quota for breakage for this release
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: please consider in your analysis that it is highly probable that a SystemSettings module will be created as a derivative from KGRUBEditor
<eagles0513875> awen_: lol so im guessing u dont know
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yes, which makes the pages on your second tab even more problematic
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: :)
<awen_> eagles0513875: it's a packaging issue ... right now it says that you should either install kdebase-bin-kde3 or kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 ... this should be changed to only kdebase-bin-kde3
<eagles0513875> only thing im finding is dependencies that say kde4
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the Add/Edit/Copy/Remove Entry used to be actions in the toolbar and in the perspective of this becoming a module, I turned them into buttons
 * ScottK2 heads off for a day at Disney World.  See you all later.
<eagles0513875> later ScottK2
<awen_> ScottK2: enjoy
 * eagles0513875 wishes apachelogger was here lol
<awen_> eagles0513875: hmm ... try look at the changelog; might already be fixed
<eagles0513875> awen_: it hasnt been
 * eagles0513875 off to get some food
<awen_> eagles0513875: here ... look at "aptitude show kdebase-bin"
<awen_> eagles0513875: right in the beginning of the depends line
<eagles0513875> im looking at the kdebase-bin-runtime-4.0.3
<awen_> look at "kdebase-bin" directly
<eagles0513875> awen_: i c what ur saying but im looking at the source code i have on my machine
<eagles0513875> im looking at the debian control of what i mentioned above and im not finding anything
<eagles0513875> am i looking in the right place
<awen_> eagles0513875: you should be ... can you find the kdebase-bin package there
<eagles0513875> not there u want me to pastbin the control file
<awen_> eagles0513875: which source-package are you looking at?
<eagles0513875> awen_: the kdebase-runtime
<eagles0513875> awen_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63167/
<awen_> eagles0513875: it has been filed wrong, you should look in kdebase ... use "apt-get source kdebase-bin" to be sure to get the correct source to the binary package
<eagles0513875> ok im going to change the pkg
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: if it turns in to a module, you have to be prepared that you won't be able to use the implicit save and will have to use save/cancel/reset functions instead
<eagles0513875> awen_: i have kdebase it also seems like the bug is in the runtime as well
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes. I know
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: go read the packging guide
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: this is one of the incomplete features yet
<awen_> eagles0513875: the last comment by apachelogger is about a package in kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: which will be in the impending release
<eagles0513875> awen_: ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I've got the structure, so it won't be at all hard
<seele> ok
<JontheEchidna> I have to be leaving in a minute or two here.
<JontheEchidna> So see you all later
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: last thing before I leave: consider the *uniqueness* of the app and its special needs. I am afraid the conventional methods won't fit to it
 * seele doesnt think its all that unique..
<Tm_T> hi hi
<awen_> is it just me, or has flash gone broken in konqueror?
<eagles0513875> back
<Riddell> awen_: kde 3 or 4?
<awen_> Riddell: kde3
<smarter> awen_: Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't... reloading the page does the trick most of the time
<awen_> smarter: it works only 20 % of the time here ... less than a week ago it worked flawlessly :(
<awen_> and some pages using flash is simply impossible to get to work
<smarter> example?
<seele> Riddell: ping
<awen_> smarter: http://youtube.com
<awen_> when it doesn't work, it also partly locks ... can't use shortcut keys, can't mark text in the address bar etc.
<Riddell> hi seele
<seele> hi Riddell
<seele> have you seen this kgrubeditor?
<Riddell> seele: not closely
<seele> did something change with how kernels are updated that makes having a grub editor a good ide anow?
<seele> i thought that anytime you update a kernel via adept it rewrites the grub config options
<Riddell> seele: yes it should
<Riddell> common use cases are windows overwriting the boot loader with its own so you can't get into linux any more (run from live CD to fix)
<Riddell> changing the default boot option (e.g. from linux to windows)
<Riddell> and compiling your own linux build and adding that (although that sort of user should be able to edit grub themselves I guess)
<seele> did the user types change?  before i think it was mostly for non admins because admins would still want to edit the file by hand
<jpatrick> Riddell: none at all
<seele> there are a lot more grub options in this UI, which is fine if that is what we're going for.  Artemis said there were more options he was trying to add
<eagles0513875> that explains y my centos vm installation keeps getting borked lol
<Riddell> jpatrick: spooky
<awen_> smarter: does it work for you in konqueror?
<smarter> awen_: most of the time, yes
<awen_> smarter: but no regression compared to a week ago?
<smarter> No
<jjesse> morning :)
<jpatrick> morning jjesse
<Jucato> morning jjesse
<jjesse> morning Jucato and jpatrick
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: almost got the first of the bug sorted just have to update the change log and repackage
<apachelogger> cool
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: have the kdebase-bin almost ready for repackaging in regards to the 2nd part of ur submition  i have to get kdebase-runtime and make sure its using kde3 base right
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: -runtime is a KDE 4 package
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: could u explain to me what the 2nd bug is
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 shouldn't replace/conflict kdebase-bin-kde3
<apachelogger> since they are using completely different paths
<eagles0513875> so what needs to be done just this bug where i remove what u mentioned up top
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: read my last comment
<apachelogger> it includes an AND
<apachelogger> which pretty much makes it 2 issues which have to be fixed in order to resolve the bug
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: so i have to look in the kdebase-runtime-bin kde4 and do like i did above
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: above?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: do i do like i did in the original bug but fix it in the kdebase-runtime-bin kde4
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: read my last comment on the bug and evaluate whether the stuff before the AND sounds like the stuff after the AND
<apachelogger> if it doesn't you probably have to do something different
<apachelogger> same file however
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i only found one instance of kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 it was the dependency issue u mentioned above
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: read my last comment on the bug again and evaluate whether the 2 issues are in the same source package
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ping ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: ping too ;)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: they would be in the same source pkg no
 * jpatrick waves at Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hey jpatrick :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: really?
<apachelogger> !kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: may I ping you for an emergency ?
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bug 217266
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> I know it's a bit late for NEW packages, but as this is part of the linagora/canonical partnetship, I think it should be okay :)
<Hobbsee> no ubotu in here?
<Hobbsee> got the URL?
 * Hobbsee is lazy
<jussio1> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jpatrick> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/217266
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217266 in ubuntu "FeatureFreeze Exception for new package OBM" [Undecided,New]
 * apachelogger is just br0ke packages.ubuntu.com -.-
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: *sigh* does this happen to be in the kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 source
<eagles0513875> but in that i find any kde3 base depenencies
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: would be good to say what it actually does, etc
<jpatrick> interesting: http://www.linagora.com/
<Hobbsee> and why we'd want it
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: -(/usr/share/apps:$)-> dpkg -s kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 | grep Replaces:
<apachelogger> Replaces: kdebase-bin (<< 4:3.96.0), kdebase-bin-kde3
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: appears like it to me
<jpatrick> Tonio_: control says: "Changed-By: Sylvain Garcia <sylvain.garcia@aliasource.fr>"
<apachelogger> smarter: do you have the debdiff for konversation?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: shouldn't that be Original-Maintainer?
<smarter> apachelogger: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/
<apachelogger> smarter: please mention in the changelog that this is an upstream patch, makes new upstream releases easier
<apachelogger> then attach it to the bug report
<smarter> ok
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bah, I say it, that's a groupware application :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and we want it cause that was discusses with canonical and my company in fact
<smarter> apachelogger: "Added kubuntu_04_dcc_crash.diff taken from upstream SVN to prevent Konversation from crashing when a DCC Chat request is sent. (LP: #60898)" is okay?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what details would you like me to add ?
 * awen_ got his flash working ... after purging anything remotely flash-related, removing some left-over .so's, and reinstalling again
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what it is, why we want it, and what it gains us to put it in.  Oh, and how stable it is
<apachelogger> smarter: just add a linebreak and write 'Upstream fix:  WEBSVNURL'
<apachelogger> or Fixed in upstream SVN
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> Tonio_: btw, are you going to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo-kde4/+bug/191264 before hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> seems like an important issue because currently one can't start a KDE 4 app with sudo without using the complete path
<smarter> people should use kdesu anyway
<smarter> sudo with GUI apps == bad
<apachelogger> smarter: that is the issue
<apachelogger> if kdesudo doesn't work either
<apachelogger> I can't say don't use sudo for gui apps
<apachelogger> as the gui app to start gui apps with sudo is not working either ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yes, that's on my plans
<apachelogger> k
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I added the informations you need
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're working on this, as part of your contract?
<Tonio_> this app is developped by my company in fact
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and including it in ubuntu repos was discussed in between canonical and my company a few month ago
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: just to confirm i understod in the 2nd bug i have to remove any mention of kdebase-bin-kde3
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: so, it will get good QA, and it should only require one shot to get it right, i assume.
<Tonio_> I know we are very late this time :/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no problem concerning both the application and the package, they'll be maintained
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we have been testing the package for weeks now to unsure everything works out of the box as it should
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: given first ack
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can ensure you no other upload will be needed (long QA is the reason the package is that late in fact...)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: super thanks
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you may want to put sections of this log into the bug, for the second ack
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: not any
<eagles0513875> just where it says replaces
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yeah, AND conflicts
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> sweet then i need to just change the changelog and pkg :)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: do i remove this whole line of replaces
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: kdebase-bin (<< 4:3.96.0), kdebase-bin-kde3
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: will do
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: no
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> apparently kdebase-bin was until 4:3.96 created from the KDE 4 package
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: thanks
<apachelogger> so it would replace those versions of -bin
<eagles0513875> ok got it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I now have to wait for ScottK2 sI suspect :)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: thanks for all ur patience with me
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: when building do i have to be in the same folder with all the source code
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you should run debuild -S -sa && sudo pbuilder build ../NAMEOFNEWDSCFILE
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: or did you create a manual chroot?
<eagles0513875> i used the command that u run in the command line to create one
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: which command is that?
 * Hobbsee wonders how many times that has been given to eagles0513875, and how many times it will be further required
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: sudo pbuilder create
<eagles0513875> im getting better at not doing that
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yeah, debuild -S -sa
<eagles0513875> and the dsc file
<apachelogger> to create the signed source files
<apachelogger> then sudo pbuilder build DSCFILE
<apachelogger> to get it built
<eagles0513875> do i have to be in that folder to sign it
<apachelogger> yes you have to be in the source directory
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63187/
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ignore that i figured it out i think
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i cant get it to sign for some reason and im in the source directory
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: what's the output?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63187/
<eagles0513875> seems like im getting an error
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the files are missing
<eagles0513875> what files r missing
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the ones listed in the output
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i didnt touch any of that stuff
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you didn't install it
<eagles0513875> install debhelper
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: install cdbs
<eagles0513875> then try it again
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: its working now
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how many acknoledgements are required to upload ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I have now 2 with you and ScottK
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I suspect 3 no ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, that's fin
<Hobbsee> e
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63190/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay I'll remove the changed-by line and upload ;) thanks
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: either your key is not accessible
<apachelogger> or you used another email address/name
<apachelogger> or it is broken
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: np
<Riddell> hmm, our wednesday meetings are usually in the evening
<apachelogger> Riddell: when is the next meeting?
<Riddell> how about wednesday 22:00utc?
<Riddell> Hobbsee, Tonio_, Serega?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fine with me
<Serega> Riddell: very good, even better than 11:00utc
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can process NEW right ?
<Riddell> nixternal, kwwii?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can
<Hobbsee> might be there
<Riddell> Lure?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, so could you look at the package "obm" when it get's in ? I just uploaded
 * eagles0513875 getting uberly frustrated with my gpg key 
<eagles0513875> i know i have one i uploaded it and verified it
<apachelogger> did you use the same email address?!!????
<eagles0513875> yes
<kwwii> Riddell: yo yo
<eagles0513875> the same one i use to login to launchpad
<kwwii> sounds good to me
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the one you used in the debian changelog!
<eagles0513875> yes it is the same email as the one i use for launchpad and my key
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: in this case you don't have your private key used as private key
<apachelogger> install kgpg and ensure it detects your private key as the default one
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: its the only one i have
<eagles0513875> set it as default
<eagles0513875> ill be back from another location
<eagles0513875> what does it mean when it says unsafe ownership in the gnupg.conf file
 * JontheEchidna is back
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I have to re-upload obm with a latest fix.... I'll ping you once uploaded
<Tonio_> probably toonight
<Riddell> oops
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I revued coremoid, mostly polishing is needed
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Are you talking the revu you did about 10 hours ago or so?
<apachelogger> yes
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: could it be my key has not been signed
<JontheEchidna> I have made the changes and reuploaded
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: did you follow the ubuntu wiki?
<eagles0513875> ya
<apachelogger> precisely
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://revu.tauware.de/diff.py?upid1=2241&upid2=2233
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cool
<eagles0513875> ya verified it on launchpad
<eagles0513875> ill be back in a lil bit
<eagles0513875> nneed to relocate for now
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I noticed that coremoid doesn't install its icon to /usr/share/icons but advertises in its .desktop file that it is using an icon. I notified upstream about this, but what should I do in the meantime?
<JontheEchidna> Where would I learn about the proper procedure for making changes to packages?
<jjesse> official release date again is next week?
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> 24th if I recall correctly
<jjesse> thanks Riddell
<jjesse> and JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a) the icon is installed into /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/icons/oxygen which might be fine since the desktop file doesn't go to XDGPATH (/usr/share/applications/)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for anything prodcedure related have a look into the ubuntu wiki
<apachelogger> the packaging guide pages should explain pretty much everything ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you drop obm from new please ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wouldn't like someone else to approve the package
<Tonio_> Riddell: it'll work, but misses a sql change for usability fix
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: For some reason neither the Add Widget dialog nor the preview for the .desktop file in Dolphin are picking up the coremoid icon.
<Riddell> Tonio_: too late
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so it's not OK ;-)
 * apachelogger reads the cmake file
<apachelogger> uhm
<Tonio_> Riddell: already accepted ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it's also using a very strange way to install the icons
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I can upload a 0ubuntu2 version with the fix right ?
<apachelogger> even though KDE 4's cmake has so nice modules :)
<nixternal> Riddell: that is a good time for a meeting for me :)
 * JontheEchidna compares to official plasmoid .desktop files
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<apachelogger> hoy nixternal
<apachelogger> oha
<nixternal> mornin', afternoon, evenin' :)
<Serega> nixternal: hi
<apachelogger> kdebase builds again
<apachelogger> yay
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll upload the second one then :)
 * apachelogger is wondering what to build next
<JontheEchidna> oh right, all the official plasmoids use the oxygen theme icons so they don't do any installing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: extragear as well? Oo
<JontheEchidna> I also noticed that where coremoid installs its icons, nothing else is there
<JontheEchidna> Just coremoid stuff
<JontheEchidna> oh hey, I tihnk I've found the problem
<JontheEchidna> ooh, nevermind
 * JontheEchidna does get icons if he manually places them in /usr/share/icons
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Wednesday 16th 22:00UTC | Test RC Candidates
<JontheEchidna> Aha! The icon install path is wrong
<JontheEchidna> It is: /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/icons/oxygen
<JontheEchidna> It should be: /usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen
<JontheEchidna> Fixing it is the tricky part, I suppose...
<JontheEchidna> The way things are right now, wouldn't the icons only show up if you were using oxygen?
<JontheEchidna> Very weird way of installing things
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe KDE has a special fallback
<apachelogger> user defined -> fallbacks of user defined -> oxygen -> hicolor
<apachelogger> just a guess though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: don't worry about that just now
<apachelogger> maybe upstream releases a new version before we get to publish the package
<JontheEchidna> Ah, yeah. Still 10 days until the feature freeze is over
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: does my key have to have a different email then the email i used in the change log
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: no, the same
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> kopete rashes
<apachelogger> *crashes
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: then why isnt mine working
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I have no idea some configuration or something might be wrong
<eagles0513875> its been uploaded to launchpad
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: recreating might help
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: this has nothing to do with lp
<apachelogger> how should it?
<apachelogger> you are doing an offline signing
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i have it in kgpg everything seems to be correct
<eagles0513875> going to try and recreate my key
<Tonio_> Riddell: next obm package uploaded, can you approve ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a fix in the mysql default content to avoid manual first domain creation, for better usability
<eagles0513875> apache when running the sign command do i have to give it my passphrase
<eagles0513875> apachelogger:  when running the sign command do i have to give it my passphrase
<Hobbsee> yes
<eagles0513875> then that explains y it wasnt signing lol
 * Hobbsee headdesks
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: cut me some slack never used encryption keys before
 * Nightrose puts a cushion on Hobbsee's desk just in case she feels the urge to headdesk again ;-)
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: reading what shows on yoru screen *might* just help you
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: when it asks you for a password what do you think you are supposed to do? ;-)
<eagles0513875> it never asked me for a password
<apachelogger> not enter the password obviously
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: so how do you know it asks for it?
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: thanks....i think i'll be needing it.
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: ;-)
 * apachelogger gives Nightrose a cookie
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: im just guessing
<Nightrose> \o/ cookie
 * apachelogger gives Hobbsee a cookie as well
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: interessting
<apachelogger> still no cookie for you
 * eagles0513875 gives me a dunce hat
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: did you try recreating the key yet?
<eagles0513875> was about to then i was wondering do i have to enter my passphrase when running the signing command
<Hobbsee> did eagles0513875 even put a passphrase on the key?
<eagles0513875> yes i did when i created it
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: can one even create a key without passphrase?
<Hobbsee> there's a start.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> interessting
<Hobbsee> there are some cases that you want to
<eagles0513875> going to create the key
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: for example?
 * apachelogger is wondering whether it would make sense for a packaging only-key
<apachelogger> *packaging-only key
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: not really useful having a packaging-only key, i expect.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: automated backups would be the usual reson
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger hugs Hobbsee and gives her all cookies he has left
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> thanks!
<Hobbsee> are they chocolate?
<Nightrose> haha /me guesses apachelogger wants to use it for neon :P
 * eagles0513875 wants to beat myself sensless with em
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: choclate crumbs, yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yeah
<Hobbsee> mmm
<apachelogger> that fixes the whole cron stuff
<Nightrose> ;-) I nu it
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<Nightrose> perfect
 * apachelogger jumps
<Nightrose> \o/
<Tm_T> howdy ho
<Tm_T> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kio-umountwrapper
<eagles0513875> hey
<Tm_T> does this package meant to depend dolphin (kde3) ? as it won't install without it even it doesn't have that as adependency yet
<eagles0513875> tying this again
<eagles0513875> @)%&#@&$
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: recreated the key and it still didnt work
<eagles0513875> the bug is fixed i just cant sign the stuff so i can pkg it
<eagles0513875> think i found the source of my problem
 * eagles0513875 loosing it 
<JontheEchidna> I seem to remember Launchpad having a good PGP key tutorial
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: i have it all setup and verified my pgp key
<JontheEchidna> oh
<eagles0513875> what does this mean dpkg-source: failure: create kdebase_3.5.9-0ubuntu7.dsc: Permission denied
<Riddell> that it can't create the file
<eagles0513875> what do i do then
<eagles0513875> delete the original dsc file that came with the source
<Riddell> work out why it can't
<Hobbsee> not use sudo for apt-get source.
<eagles0513875> when it compiles its using fakeroot
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: hey
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i figured out my bugs of earlier now im having one issue when running debuild -S dpkg-source: failure: create kdebase_3.5.9-0ubuntu7.dsc: Permission denied
<eagles0513875> is this the right command i should use to compile source debuild -S -sa
<eagles0513875> and sign it
<Riddell> yes, if it doesn't work try using gpg to sign a random file using the exact same name and e-mail address as in the changelog
<Lure> Riddell: I am sailing from tommorow on until Sun, so no meeting again for me :-(
<Riddell> Lure: not got internet on the boat yet?
<Lure> Riddell: that is probably the only place I do not want to have internet ;-)
<eagles0513875> i found my problem this one particular file has root permissions only
 * Lure is sure GPRS works between Italy & Croatia
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: how did oyu get the source?
<Nightrose> *you
 * Lure is off for some German lessons
<Nightrose> Lure: Viel Spaß ;-)
<Lure> Nightrose: aber sicher!
<Nightrose> hehe
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get source
<\sh> Nightrose, looks like that I can join you in ka
<Nightrose> \sh: wohoooo great
<eagles0513875> that the only thing its complaining about when i run debuild -S -sa it uses fake root for rest
<Nightrose> \sh: wanna work at the booth? or just "join" us :P
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: Hobbsee told oyu to try without sudo IIRC ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose, well, it's kde..so I can work at the booth, too :) shouldn't be soooo difficult :)
<Nightrose> \sh: great :) there is a page in the kde wiki where you can add your name if you want
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: i did
 * Nightrose would need to search for it though
<\sh> Nightrose, url? :)
<Nightrose> \sh: sec
<Nightrose> \sh: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=OpenSourceExpo+2008
<\sh> Nightrose, done :)
<Nightrose> great :)
<eagles0513875> now i got that file signed how do i pkg it
<eagles0513875> with pbuilder
<\sh> Nightrose, topics? kde4 ?? :)
<Nightrose> \sh: *lol* @ comment
<Nightrose> and yes mostly kde 4
<Nightrose> and amarok 2 of course
<\sh> Nightrose, the truth :)
<Nightrose> as it is a joined Amarok/KDE booth
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose, great :)
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: Didn't you just build a source package?
<Nightrose> I think 5 people are enough to get us thoguh this two days - I am just a little afraid of the 5 days Linuxtag after that :P
<eagles0513875> i used the command debuild -S -sa
<eagles0513875> is that all i need
<JontheEchidna> to build a source package, yeah.
<eagles0513875> is that ready to be uploaded
<JontheEchidna> what's in the directory?
<\sh> Nightrose, hehehe...do I need to register myself at this expo website? or do we get special VIP passes for that?
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged]
<eagles0513875> its for that bug
<JontheEchidna> No, I mean what files
<Nightrose> \sh: I hope we get special VIP passes but I have not really heard much from the organisers yet - they are not the best event organisers so far tbh
<JontheEchidna> Is there something that ends with .changes?
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: a rather long list i have the tar.gz
<\sh> Nightrose, ok...I'll print out a guest pass for that ;)
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<JontheEchidna> Just read the uploading portion
<Nightrose> \sh: I will send them a mail next week if I don't hear anything from them
<eagles0513875> ok thanks
<Nightrose> ok
<JontheEchidna> Well, you probably should read/do the whole thing
<JontheEchidna> Since you can't upload until you set up dput
<eagles0513875> dput?
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: i have a problem im banned from motu channel so that i can have them update the keyring
<JontheEchidna>  *facepalm*
 * Nightrose wonders why eagles0513875 was banned
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: i have been off of that channel for a while can
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: please don't make me also put a cushion on your table :P
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: that doesn't answer my question
<Nightrose> ;-)
<eagles0513875> i dont even know myself
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: that sounds very unlikely though
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i just got this computer back i have not had it since december
<eagles0513875> would u like me to send the pkg to u
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I need a debdiff
<eagles0513875> !debdiff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debdiff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smarter> eagles0513875: debdiff foo1.dsc foo2.dsc > foo.debdiff
<smarter> "sudo aptitude install devscripts wdiff" before
<eagles0513875> smarter: foo1 is the name of the dsc file
<smarter> foo1 == old dsc foo2 == dsc you created
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: got the debdiff
<eagles0513875> smarter: whats next now that i have the tar.gz source as well as deb dif
<eagles0513875> im having a problem pkging the 2nd pkg i fixed
<eagles0513875> debian/cdbs/kde.mk:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<eagles0513875> i have cdbs already installed
<eagles0513875> !cdbs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdbs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> you can use packages.ubuntu.com to find out that that file is in the quilt package
<eagles0513875> im back guys
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what u want me to do with the first pkgs and debdiffed bug
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<eagles0513875> jjesse: u think u could help me out
<jjesse> with what?
 * Nightrose slaps eagles0513875 (as you asked for it when using u again)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: i corrected myself after
<eagles0513875> debian/cdbs/kde.mk:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory this i keep getting when i run debuild -S -sa
<yuriy> eagles0513875: 13:50 < Riddell> you can use packages.ubuntu.com to find out that that file is in the quilt package
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: you corrected yourself and did it again... ;-)
<yuriy> eagles0513875: you should `sudo apt-get build-dep nameofpackageyouareworkingong`
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: whoops
<eagles0513875> yuriy: its not working for me
<yuriy> eagles0513875: what isn't? did you install quilt?
<eagles0513875> yuriy: found it
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i have them bout pkged and deb diffed
<eagles0513875> !debdiff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debdiff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> yuriy: im drawing a blank on the debdiff command i know u have to give it foo1.dsc foo2.dsc then what for foo.debdiff
<eagles0513875> *you
<yuriy> eagles0513875: it'll output the diff to stdout so you can just redirect it to a file
<yuriy> i.e. debdiff foo1.dsc foo2.dsc > foo3.debdiff
<eagles0513875> thats what i was forgetting
 * yuriy has done this twice, ever, and should clearly do it more often
<eagles0513875> yuriy: lol this is only my 2nd time lol doing it lol took me a while to get these packages repackaged
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: :)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: got good news for u
 * Nightrose tries not to slap eagles0513875 again...
<Nightrose> :P
<smarter> do it! do it! :P
<Nightrose> haha
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ping
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: pong
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: hi.  so for now, i think i'm going to try and fit your config stuff in to system settings so you can create a module
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: but i'd like to take a look at all the config options youre putting in the dialog to see what is necessary, etc.
<seele> for example, i dont know what the purpose of the device naming tab is
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the stand-alone app must not die. keep this in mind. the module will co-exist with the app
<seele> and i think some of the options in the wizard could go in to an options tab
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yeah sure.. but for example you have pages in tabs which is a hig violation
<seele> and tabs at the bottom for some reason
<Artemis_Fowl> yep
<Artemis_Fowl> to begin
<seele> there is some simple formatting stuff too, like too much space between widgets and label alignment which will be easy for you to fix
<Artemis_Fowl> ok. thse are stuff I don't like either
<Artemis_Fowl> the device naming tab has only one reason of existence: for the user to consult it when he doesn't know how GRUB names a partition/drive
<seele> another question.. if you reorder the operating systems in the GRUB entry tab, do they reorder in the drop down menu in the Settings tab?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes
<Serega> ouch... kopete looks broken
<fdoving> Serega: svn?
<Serega> fdoving: reboot :)
<fdoving> oh.
<Serega> I did nothing
<fdoving> well, i think it's broken in trunk too.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: GRUB uses a custom way to refer to drives/partitions
<seele> yes i know
<Serega> ok, it's development version :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: how do you plan to get rid of unnecessary space?
<Serega> another weird thing: tray icons of some apps are standalone windows. does anybody see this too?
<fdoving> Serega: i used to, only way i could make them go away was a reboot. didn't investigate any more.
<Serega> fdoving: I hope somebody digs this :)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: moving the widgets?  it's ok if there is space at the bottom of the widget block, but everything needs to have consistent spacing and alignment
<jhutchins_wk> Nice look on the 8.1 installer!
<Riddell> jhutchins_wk: which part?
<Serega> fdoving: hooray! all is shining after update :)
<jhutchins_wk> Riddell: Well, good graphics in general, right up to partitioning.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: do you want something specific for the moment?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: what do you mean?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i have your screencast
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes. do you need anything else for now? I am gonna leave in a couple of mins
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: nope, i'm good
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok
<jhutchins_wk> Oops.  Problem.  Installer says I need 1.8G for /, I have 40G.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: Happy Brainstorming
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: cheers
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, I should file a bugreport, but if you put the swap partition at the end of the free space (and just one data partition /), the installer thinks it doesn't have enough space to install.
<Riddell> jhutchins_wk: please do report that
<jhutchins_wk> Where's the tracker again?
<Riddell> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<Nightrose> \sh: nice blog :)
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, when installed on a Mac Mini, I don't get the option to dual-boot.  I think it must have put grub on the equivalent of the MBR and wiped out boot camp.
<jhutchins_wk> THat's not good.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: can i talk to u in private plz
 * Nightrose slaps eagles0513875 :P
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: lol
<Nightrose> it really makes you look not so intelligent :(
<Nightrose> and I don't think you are not intelligent so please...
<eagles0513875> can you help me out i have the pkgs for the bug i was working on fixed pkged with deb diff and updated chang logs on both of them i just need someone to give em to to look over and upload
<Nightrose> you should upload them to revu then and post the url here asing for someone to have a look
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: ive been banned from motu channel so i cant get them to update their key
<Nightrose> then ask in #ubuntu-ops to remove the ban
<eagles0513875> and apache wants them done by tomorrow which they r im just afraid iwont have them uploaded
<eagles0513875> i somehow have been banned from there as well
<eagles0513875> thats why i need to talk to Hobbsee
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> how did you manage to do that?
<Nightrose> anyway
<Nightrose> got an important meeting right now
<eagles0513875> dunno
<eagles0513875> ahhhhh ya forgot bout that meeting
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: im guessing apachelogger is in there as well
<Nightrose> ?
<Nightrose> nope
<eagles0513875> lol ok
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> lies
<apachelogger> nothing but lies
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: go attach the debdiffs to the bug report
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: btw
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
 * eagles0513875 bangs head on desk extremely hard
<eagles0513875> guys ill break myself of the habit eventually lol
<apachelogger> btw, if someone could sponsor me an uber flat keyboard, I would be able to type better english
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: they have been uploaded as attachments
<danimo> is there any chance hardy will contain taglib 1.5.0?
<eagles0513875> !info taglib
<ubotu> Package taglib does not exist in gutsy
<Riddell> danimo: unlikely
<Riddell> danimo: but we'll likely backport it when we start making 4.1 packages
<eagles0513875> is Hobbsee somewhere around here lol
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: as she doesn't answer you I guess no she is not ;-)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: why do you need her?
<eagles0513875> i cant get revu approved cuz im banned  from motu channel and this was probably last summer i got banned
<Nightrose> apachelogger: to remove his bans
<eagles0513875> and i havent been on since
<eagles0513875> somehow today i got myself banned out of the ops channel
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: why do you need a revu?
<apachelogger> and for what?
<eagles0513875> upload the pkgs that i fixed no
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> argh!
<fdoving> don't need revu on packages that are already in.
<fdoving> revu is for new packages, iirc.
<eagles0513875> seems like i wasnt banned from ops channel after all
<eagles0513875> ahhhh gotcha
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: the debdiffs up to your satisfaction
<apachelogger> here's the thing
<apachelogger> such package updates
<apachelogger> don't go through revu!
<apachelogger> especially not when they are that small
<eagles0513875> i got that only pkgs that arent in the repos
<apachelogger> ?
<eagles0513875> revu is for pkgs that are not already in the repos
<apachelogger> yes
<eagles0513875> i uploaded the debdiffs
<apachelogger> you're confusing me
<eagles0513875> sry
<eagles0513875> i attached them to the bug report
 * apachelogger throws http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13433988/kdebase-runtime.debdiff at eagles0513875
<apachelogger> check your diffs before uploading
<apachelogger> that one includes a changelog~
<apachelogger> i.e. a backup file
<JontheEchidna> oO
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you can nuke the conflicts line completely
<eagles0513875> ok
<JontheEchidna> The revu confusion may be partly my fault <.<
<JontheEchidna> but I was confused too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I really wonder why -.-
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: please add a white space for the changelog entry
<apachelogger> *entries
<eagles0513875> spaces between my entry and the last one
<apachelogger> *Removed  kdebase-bin-kde3 conflict and it replacing kdebase-bin (<< 4:3.96.0)
<apachelogger> vs
<apachelogger> * New upstream release
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: do you see the difference
<eagles0513875> ya
<apachelogger> also that entry I pasted is just wrong
<apachelogger> it is still replacing kdebase-bin (<< 4:3...
<eagles0513875> i left the replacing i deleted the blank conflicts line
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13434015/kdebase_3.5.9.debdiff also needs an extra whitespace after the *
<eagles0513875> ok
<Riddell> "Removed kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 dependency" erk, why?
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: please correct that entry as well
<apachelogger> currently one is lead to belive it doesn't depend and -bin package
<eagles0513875> will do
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug #216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216529
<Riddell> mm, fair enough
<eagles0513875> hopefully i havent borked anything up
<eagles0513875> ive been borking and unborking stuff all afternoon to get this bug fixed
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: new 3.5.9 diff == old 3.5.9 diff
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13434242/kdebase_3.5.9.debdiff
<apachelogger> nothing changed
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: uploaded the wrong one by mistake im fixing that one right now
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: new -runtime diff still includes a changelog~
<eagles0513875> im doing debdiff foo1.dsc foo2.dsc > foo.debdiff
<Riddell> apachelogger: that can be removed easily enough on upload
<Riddell> infact it will be by dh_clean anyway
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the changelog~ is in your sourcetree's debian directory
<eagles0513875> the debdiff file is callde kdebase-runtime.debdiff
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: open that file
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> in kate for example
<apachelogger> starting from line 29
<apachelogger> a file is listed which shouldn't be there
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you will have to remove it from your debian directory and recreate the dsc file
<eagles0513875> u mean re build it
<apachelogger> remove the file
<apachelogger> debuild -S -sa
<apachelogger> debdiff foo1.dsc foo2.dsc > foo.diff
<JontheEchidna> I'd recommend turning the backup feature in Kate off. It's only ever given me backups I don't want.
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: how do i do that
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: try the last one of those and im going to start workign on the 2nd one
<JontheEchidna> In KDE4 Settings -> Configure Kate -> Open/Save tab
<JontheEchidna> Uncheck "Local Files" under "Backup on Save"
<eagles0513875> im on kde3
<JontheEchidna> you're on your own, but it's probably similar
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: technically, as Riddell pointed out, these files should be removed automagically by debuild -S -sa
<JontheEchidna> If you can properly package a .deb then you should be able to configure Kate.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna = Riddell
<apachelogger> very same path on KDE 3
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: no
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: dh_clean = part of debuild -S -sa
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you also have a control~ in kdebase-bin
<apachelogger> err
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime
<eagles0513875> just removed that and im repkging as we speak
<eagles0513875> if i can get it signed that is
<eagles0513875> now its complaining bout my key not being available
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: why does it do that suddenly?
<eagles0513875> i dunno it pkged earlier for me is just the kdebase bin thats doing it
<Riddell> "Jonathan Aquilina  <eagles051387@gmail.com>"  extra space probably doesn't help
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: please paste the output of `env`
<Riddell> however you don't need to sign it for a debdiff
<apachelogger> true
<eagles0513875> Riddell: is the extra space found in the changelog
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yes
<nixternal> debuild -S -sa -k<key_id>
<eagles0513875> im goign to change it and see if it helps
<eagles0513875> nixternal: ok
<nixternal> or add 'export DEBMAIL=your@email.com' to ~/.bashrc
<neversfelde|mobi> if theres no tarball and only bzr stuff, should I remove .bzr from this directory before dpkg-buildpackage?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> ooh, no tarball
<nixternal> I always remove the .bzr, .svn, CVS
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> plasma almost looks useable again :D
<neversfelde|mobi> it is the 5aday KDE applet, xRaich[o]2x has pushed it to Launchpad, but there is no tarball. Not sure what to do
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Are you talking about the API fallout that took place during the sprint?
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: make one yourself
<nixternal> then create the .orig.tar.gz, or run dh_make -e your@email.com and have it create the .orig.tar.gz
<xRaich[o]2x> neversfelde|mobi: The icons paths are still messed up. Had no time to fix it. University is eating me ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: something like that ;-)
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: I did, but I thought I was not allowed to
<JontheEchidna> heh, last time I tried to install Qt 4.4 through PPAs I managed to entirely bork my system. I'll hold out until more-official KDE 4.1 packages become available. :P
<eagles0513875> i borked kde last night
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the trick is to always use a self-compiled qt-copy
<neversfelde|mobi> I had a look at system-config-printer-kde. So I should set XS-Vcs-Bzr and do a tarball myself?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what time tomorrow u want this fixed by and what time is it where u r lol
<eagles0513875> *you are
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> hold you never mind it fixed itself it seems like putting in my key works
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you just need to provide improved diffs and we can pull the packages right away
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i think its set
<eagles0513875> going to upload last debdiff
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: its uploaded
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the changelog entry is still leading to a false impression
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> you have to make clear that kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 was a wrong alternative dependency
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> would adding by overwriting kde3 dependency work
<eagles0513875> kde3-bin dependency
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: pardon?
<neversfelde|mobi> n8
<eagles0513875> would adding to what i have in the changelog something like by overwriting he kde3-bin dependency work
<apachelogger> nini neversfelde|mobi
<neversfelde|mobi> :) nini
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: that would be just wrong
<apachelogger> the whole alternative dependency thingy is wrong _because_ they wouldn't overwrite each other
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: so its redundant
<apachelogger> we had that discussion already
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: removed kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 as alternative dependency to kdebase-bin-kde3
<apachelogger> or something like that
<eagles0513875> apachelogger:  the reason is due to it calling the wrong alternative dependency which uses different path than the one used by kdebas-bin-kde3
<apachelogger> something like that
<eagles0513875> ok:)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: there is no right alternative dependency though
<apachelogger> there is only _one_
<eagles0513875> got it
<apachelogger> which is kdebase-bin-kde3
<eagles0513875> sry im really out of it its quite late here. ok ill be so happy once i get this done
 * apachelogger should have gone to bed 2 hours ago
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: Removed kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 dependency because it uses a different path      than the kdebase-bin-kde3
<eagles0513875> thats what i got
 * Nightrose sings a lullaby for apachelogger and pushes him into bed ;-)
<eagles0513875> minus that huge space in between path and than it went to a new line
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: sounds good to me
<eagles0513875> :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nah, I also have to eat something
 * apachelogger didn't eat anything today
<apachelogger> well, except for some cookies :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Oo   /me hands cookies
<Nightrose> meh
 * Nightrose hands pasta
 * apachelogger hands cookies
 * eagles0513875 gives apachelogger lifetime supply of cookies for his patience with me actually gives whole room life time supply
<apachelogger> hrr, cookies
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: thanks for ur patience with me dude
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
 * eagles0513875 gives self a black eye
<apachelogger> maybe I should become teacher :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do you think?
<Nightrose> ohnoes :P
<Nightrose> not a teacher
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: its uploaded
<apachelogger> Nightrose: a cool one, like carsten ;-)
<eagles0513875> :) so is that bug a completed one
<apachelogger> oh wells
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe I agree carsten is cool but really...
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: eventually learning from your faults would be an option
<Nightrose> I think you should spend your talent on something else
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: --- kdebase-3.5.9.orig/debian/changelog~
<apachelogger> yay for changelog~
<eagles0513875> damn it forgot to remove it it keeps borking things up for me
<apachelogger> Nightrose: starting with p, ending with n star?
<eagles0513875> purple stars
<eagles0513875> lol
<Nightrose> apachelogger: rofl that was not what I meant but might be an option
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: also -runtime still includes the control~
<Nightrose> well not really
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: *sigh*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yeah, you would become jealous
<apachelogger> get jealous even
<apachelogger> or be jealous
<apachelogger> I really need some good sleep
<Nightrose> ;-) of course I would
 * eagles0513875 hopes i get this right this tiem cuz i have to get up early have alot to study tomorrow
<apachelogger> Nightrose: choosing a job is quite difficult
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I know
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I have a 2 hour political economics test at 7:25 :P
<eagles0513875> kate really has been borking things up for me tonight
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ouchie im doing nothing but revising for my exams in bout 3 weeks time lectures have been cut back to a minimum
<apachelogger> well, as saied, usually dh_clean would remove the backup files from kate
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: im going to have to figure out how to disable that in kate
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: just like JontheEchidna told you
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i know
<eagles0513875> uploaded one of 2 hope this first one is to ur satisfaction
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: don't hope
<apachelogger> ensure it is
<apachelogger> you know what I complaint about
<eagles0513875> ya my stupidities lol
<apachelogger> +  * Removed kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 dependency because it uses a different path      than the kdebase-bin-kde3 (LP #216529)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216529
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: gigantic white space
<eagles0513875> thats only on here it went down to a new line for me
<apachelogger> + changelogs aren't allowed to exceed 80 characters per line
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: that is called dynamic line break, if you look at the very left of kate, you will see an arrow in front of that line
<apachelogger> that is the indication that it was doing a line break here
<apachelogger> which is basically just a view configuration
<eagles0513875> so i need to go back and change it and enter to next line
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yes
<apachelogger> btw, you can let kate show a line at 80 characters
 * Nightrose has to leave soonish and hugs apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> so you know when to make a line break
<eagles0513875> yep after 80 characters
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img058.jpg
<apachelogger> Nightrose: library closing? :P
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nah last tram ;-)
<Nightrose> library is open 24/7
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger has to study in KA
<apachelogger> then I can sleep at the library
<apachelogger> saves money
<Nightrose> haha yea
<Nightrose> afaik it is the only 2/7 library
<Nightrose> 24/7 even
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: uploaded one of 2
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: this would take much less time if you would read careful what I am complaining about and ensure you fixed it
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: changelog is still wrong and still includes an extra whitespace after Removed ... for both see my complaint somewhere above
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<apachelogger> I have to go
<apachelogger> I'll be online some time tomorrow morning
<apachelogger> in the afternoon I have to learn for a business economics test
<eagles0513875> can u hold up a sec i almost have one fully corrected
<crimsun> g'luck
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: k
<apachelogger> crimsun: thx
<eagles0513875> good luck tomorrow btw
<apachelogger> thx
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: try this one
<apachelogger> woohoo
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: looks good to me
<eagles0513875> :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you will have to ask Riddell to sponsor you the upload
<eagles0513875> can u wait for the 2nd one
<apachelogger> kdebase kde3 is in main and I don't have upload rights to main ;-)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: how long?
<eagles0513875> 2 min working on repkging the 2nd part
<apachelogger> gotta fetch something to eat meanwhile
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: done and uploaded
<eagles0513875> Riddell: hey
<eagles0513875> Riddell: u think u could sponsor my upload
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
 * eagles0513875 lays a bag of cookies in front of apachelogger
<eagles0513875> hows the 2nd one look
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: changelog still not correct
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: the description
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I will change that before uploading tomorrow
<apachelogger> no need to recreate the diff again
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: thanks for your work
<eagles0513875> ok:) ill pick up a new bug in the am
<apachelogger> and good night
<eagles0513875> no problem same to u and good luck
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<apachelogger> it's getting worse the older the day gets ;-)
<eagles0513875> lol the more tired i get lol night
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger flies away
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-15
<nixternal> jcastro: mine and Gabriels ride is MIA...he is impossible to get in touch with, and I am hoping to hear something by tomorrow
<nixternal> I know he is going because I was there when he purchased his hotel room
<Riddell> eagles0513875: url to debdiffs?
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> anyone else having problems with cut and paste with the latest version of firefox 3
<nixternal> jjesse: you here?
<nixternal> jjesse: line 9 should look like ->     ]>
<nixternal> you have just ]
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: no, you lost the right to talk to me in private long ago.
<Hobbsee> it's part and parcel of what happens when you harass someone.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee! \o/
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! nixternal!!!!!!!!! *choke* !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> yo yo yo! :)#*@)!*)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal and Jucato!
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: you can't be unbanned there unless you show actual intelligence, and think about what you're told, in here.  When i see proof of that, then i'll unban you.
 * nixternal is enjoying Goose Island Nut Brown Ale
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: i still haven't forgotten your idea of "helpfulness", recommending a propriatory, windows-only debugger to #ubuntu-devel, because you thought ubuntu might not have good enough debuggers.  The fact of why this wrong continued to escape you in july last year, and i'm not seeing any proof that you're more clueful now.
<Hobbsee> (if you hadn't noticed, ubuntu doesn't *run* .exes)
<nixternal> heh, Windows developers can't even spell debugger
<Jucato> nixternal: oh yes they can!
<Jucato> dewindowser!
<nixternal> debooger
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: it still required being told *4* times that you would need to speak to me, in -ops, before you actually listened to what they were telling you.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: While you still do things like that, no, you may not enter -motu, and you're on thin ice here too.
<nixternal> :o
<Jucato> ph34r the long pointy stick!
<nixternal> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
 * Jucato hugs Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee hugs Jucato back
 * nixternal phears a hug too
 * Hobbsee hugs nixternal
 * nixternal faints
 * Hobbsee resuscitates nixternal
<nixternal> I had a cyber-stalker on IRC a couple of years ago, and I would also do /me faints
<nixternal> and stop talking :)
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> anyone remember cutiecoder?
<Jucato> you have a stalker? that means you're truly famous now
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> yeah, from k-offtopic
<nixternal> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cutiecoder
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> dude, she came to Chicago and was looking for me...I told her I was in Texas with a buddy of mine
<Jucato> of course you were just standing a block away from her at that time :)
<nixternal> probably closer...scary
<Jucato> indeed
<Jucato> but she's pretty iirc :)
<nixternal> imbrandon laughed at me so hard...I called him and was like "dude, she came to Chicago and wants to meet up"
<nixternal> of course imbrandon was egging me on to go for it
<Jucato> well you're to blame anyway :)
<nixternal> umm, she sent me plenty of photos...if they were her, then yes
<Jucato> "Nixternal kinda introduced me to stick around and give a hand to the kubuntu community."
<nixternal> she sent me one pic of her and another girl that I thought was a guy, and was like "damn, the guy makes one ugly chick"
<nixternal> she was like all muscles
<nixternal> like she would scare the hell out of me
<Jucato> um.. she does rifles... that should scare you enough :)
<Jucato> but then again... ""I prefer a man who can cook, aim straight, shoot while moving and running kubuntu." <--- pretty much describes nixternal :)
<nixternal> so she says...I think she was just the worlds fastest Googler
<nixternal> if not, she was whicked smart
 * nixternal switches to Vista
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Jucato> or obssesed with you...
<Jucato> or all of the above :)
<pradeepto> hi
<nixternal> dunno, haven't talked to her in a couple of years
<nixternal> wasabi pradeepto
<Jucato> whoa. hi pradeepto
<nixternal> hehe
<pradeepto> I need some debian packaging help, can somebody help me, please.
<nixternal> what's up?
<pradeepto> basically, I am trying to package kdepim from svn/other packaged source for gutsy.
<pradeepto> and the packaged sources ( debianised source pkg of course ), doesn't have the configure scripts et al.
<nixternal> pradeepto: damn, and I think kdepim-kde4 was just removed from the repos...you could have used that to base off of
<pradeepto> Now, how do I / what do I do - to generate configure and other files when I am running pdebuild to create the package.
<nixternal> pradeepto: if you use cdbs and the kde.mk scripts from any of the Kubuntu KDE 4 packages, you should be golden
<pradeepto> nixternal: i am trying to package 3.5.9/enterprise acutally.
<nixternal> oh
<pradeepto> nixternal: yes, cdbs ( of which I have very less idea ) because it seems the 3.5.x packages use that.
<nixternal> apt-get source kontact  will give you something to look into
<pradeepto> for debian and ubuntu as well.
<pradeepto> nixternal: did that, the ubuntu sources have the configure scripts anyway
<nixternal> there is typically a debian/cdbs/ directory int he packages that do everything
<pradeepto> problem is the packaged sources that I am using don't have it, neither would the an svn export would have that.
<nixternal> ahh, they are created during tagging
<nixternal> pradeepto: you could always add the commands to the debian/rules file that would do what you need
<nixternal> if you have cdbs installed, there is some good info in /usr/share/doc/cdbs/ that tells you where you can place your stuff to do the building
<nixternal> then in the rules file you would do something like 'build/foo::'
<pradeepto> let me check
<nixternal> news is on...brb
 * Jucato turns off nixternal's TV
<nixternal> we had a Cougar loose in Chicago...the police cornered it and it went to attack, so they killed it :(
<nixternal> wth does a Cougar come from in Chicago?
<pradeepto> nixternal: you are based out of Chicago?
<nixternal> ya
<Jucato> waaah?
<Jucato> they didn't have tranquilizers? :(
<pradeepto> so is there a meta package for auto**** that can be included in control file in the build-depends section?
<pradeepto> right now packaging fails because it misses auto* during a pdebuild process, I guess I have to include auto*** in the control file? non?
<nixternal> pradeepto: autoconf?
<pradeepto> hmm, but what about automake m4 etc?
<nixternal> autoconf takes care of all of that iirc
<eagles0513875> morning all
<stdin> eagles0513875: see my comment on bug 216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216529
<eagles0513875> stdin: ya i did i got it fixed kate wont do that any more ill go ahead and fix and reupload the deb diff
<eagles0513875> which source pkg is it in
<eagles0513875> stdin: which source pkg is it in
<stdin> what do you mean
<stdin> ?
<eagles0513875> the last 2 on the vry bottom r the last ones i uploaded and im not seeing any change log backup
<eagles0513875> i fixed kate though to where it wont do any backups like that
<stdin> they're fine, but it's for reference and for others to see why there are so many debdiffs uploaded
<eagles0513875> stdin: was doing this later last night after spending the whole day borking and unborking stuff now that i have it sorted out in kate it wont happen again
<eagles0513875> stdin: question for ya i know netbeans is in the repo would it be possible to get the version of it that has c++ java and all the various dev platforms included in the repos
<stdin> why? can't you just install whatever dev platform you want to use with it?
<eagles0513875> didnt know u can i use java but i like to have the version of netbeans with all the dev platforms
<stdin> it's just an IDE, it passed the compiling/linking et all on to whatever tools are used for that language
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> so basically i can download the web app stuff as an addon
<stdin> I think you just install whatever environment you want and tell netbeans where the tools are. so for C++ you'd tell it what compiler you want to use and where it is
<eagles0513875> thats the thing they have one version of netbeans which would make that a whole lot easier by setting up all environments for u
<stdin> but there's no way to tell where all these tools will be located on every system, what if I wanted to use another compiler than gcc or my own compiled version?
<eagles0513875> i get what ur saying now
<eagles0513875> basically u dont even have to compile this version seems like its a simple shell script that runs the installer
<eagles0513875> stdin: anything u need tested
<stdin> not right now, I'm just playing with QtDBus
<eagles0513875> stdin: should i find some things that need pkging
<stdin> you can if you want, but there won't be any new packages in Hardy
<eagles0513875> how does that work pkg and upload debdiff
<stdin> care to rephrase that sentence so it makes sense?
<eagles0513875> how does it work when u pkg something
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> do you pkg the source then upload the debdiff or is that only on bug fixes
<stdin> you package it and upload it to revu
<stdin> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<stdin> you can't upload a debdiff when it's the initial package
<eagles0513875> stdin: i have a problem then
<stdin> generally the process is this: create a bug report "[needs packaging] <name of package>", assign it to yourself, package it, upload to revu, mark as "In Progress" and put a link to the revu package on the bug report. then you wait for it to be reviewed
<eagles0513875> stdin: been banned from motu channel so i cant even get in there to get approved
<stdin> the sync happens once a day iirc, so you don't need to ask
<eagles0513875> stdin: ok how do i know if its been synced
<stdin> you'll be able to login
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> stdin: how do i login
<stdin> have you followed all the steps in "Register as a REVU uploader"
<eagles0513875> thats the pg im looking for i did all of that last night
<stdin> you need to join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-contributors/ and make sure to read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<stdin> then wait for the sync
<eagles0513875> i dont have any pkgs to upload yet
<eagles0513875> but i can have in a heart beat
<stdin> as I said earlier though, there won't be any new packages going into Hardy
<Serega> howdy!
<eagles0513875> stdin: ok
<eagles0513875> Serega: wats up partner
<Serega> eagles0513875: all is ok, just greetings :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> stdin: would this be a good bug for someone whose still new to bug fixing
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/217580
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217580 in firefox-3.0 "Slow performance with Gmail" [Undecided,New]
<stdin> no
<stdin> unless, that is, you're familiar with the firefox code and have an idea as to what causes it?
<eagles0513875> ok
 * eagles0513875 starts sifting through other bugs
<Jucato> wow good luck! :)
<Jucato> you'll have to dig into Gecko for that :P
 * Serega waves to Jucato
<stdin> eagles0513875: how come you wrote "i can confirm this." but didn't?
<Jucato> hi Serega! kubuntu meeting tomorrow :)
<Jucato> hope I can attend :)
<Jucato> oh I can! yay!
<Serega> =)
<Serega> Does anybody need cool kubuntu t-shirts? :)
 * Serega has recently bought supa-dupa printer
<eagles0513875> stdin: fixed
<stdin> shouldn't the question be " Does anybody NOT need cool kubuntu t-shirts?", because, let's face it, who doesn't?!
<eagles0513875> im really working on pushing kubuntu as alternative to windows here in malta
<stdin> oh, Jucato, are you still playing with Qt/KDE?
<eagles0513875> and if i knew maltese i would be translating apps
<Jucato> stdin: just with myself
<Jucato> >:)
<eagles0513875> lol
<stdin> Jucato: have you played with QtDBus yet?
<Jucato> stdin: so so. I'm currently distracted *again*... but I'll take it up once more this or next week
<Jucato> er.. I stay away from D-Bus...
<Jucato> for now... while I can still avoid it
<stdin> it's actually surprising simple :)
<stdin> when you *don't* read the Qt help for it
<Jucato> QtDBus? I believe so. Qt makes everything nice and beautiful
<Jucato> but D-Bus itself? you must be dreaming :P
<Jucato> right.. I'm off for a game of tennis.. bbl
<stdin> I meant just exporting some signals/slots to DBus ;)
<Jucato> heh
<stdin> took 2/3 extra lines, easy :)
<Jucato> right... later then :P
<stdin> cya o/
<Jucato> stdin: everything's easy for you.. you're a monster!
<Jucato> so that doesn't count
<stdin> GERRRR!
<stdin> ^ monster noises
<Jucato> I'm a mere KHuman Kreature
<Jucato> :P
<eagles0513875> Jucato: lol
<Serega> http://picasaweb.google.com.ua/sergey.rudchenko/TShirts
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: finished the bug i was working on at bout midnight last night
<Nightrose> nice
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: trying to find another bug that i can work on but i need to do studying first
<eagles0513875> night
<eagles0513875> there r so many new bugs its daunting
<eagles0513875> anyone in here
<eagles0513875> would this be a good bug for me to wrok onhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in her elol
<eagles0513875> *here
<emonkey> is there really no image or it is just my own blindness?
<emonkey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu-kde4/daily/current/
<eagles0513875> emonkey: no image
<eagles0513875> emonkey: can u do anything about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/217503
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217503 in flashplugin-nonfree "Multiple Vulnerabilities 9.0.48.0-2+really0ubuntu12" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> emonkey: 20080415.1 still syncing
<emonkey> no I can't I'm not a developer or packager
<emonkey> Riddell, thank you
<eagles0513875> Riddell: did u see that flashplugin bug
<eagles0513875> im sorting through some bugs looking for something to fix and i stumbled on this
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/217503
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217503 in flashplugin-nonfree "Multiple Vulnerabilities 9.0.48.0-2+really0ubuntu12" [Undecided,New]
<emonkey> eagles0513875, maybe your question should be better in #ubuntu-bugs
<eagles0513875> ok
<Riddell> eagles0513875: we already have 9.0.124 in hardy
<eagles0513875> Riddell: i know but what bout those people who are using gutsy
<eagles0513875> Riddell: would this be a bug i could fix or a little bit more complex then it looks
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> eagles0513875: maybe, it should just need the md5sums updated compared to the existing -update version
<eagles0513875> Riddell: u recommend i assign myself to the bug
<Riddell> eagles0513875: if you want
<eagles0513875> Riddell: would it be good to get the amarok source code and take a look at the changelog
<Riddell> ?
<eagles0513875> Jin regards to the amarok bug i mentioned above
<eagles0513875> *in
<Riddell> emonkey: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/20080415.1/
<emonkey> :) thx!
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Artemis_Fowl
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: there are some things I would like to know about the LiveCD
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: is the command grub-install avaiable?
<Artemis_Fowl> available*
<smarter> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<smarter> apachelogger: I've finally uploaded my debdiff to bug #60898 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60898 in konversation "Konversation Crashes on DCC Chat" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60898
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: what about the /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage* files?
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: yes them too
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: nice
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: one last thing:
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: how should the app know where to find a menu.lst file?
<Riddell> dpkg -L grub | grep menu  ?
<Riddell> but it's all in /boot/grub/
<Riddell> menu.1st and the stage files
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: while on the LiveCD I mean
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: it would need to find a partition with /boot/grub on it
<Riddell> so probably mount each partition in turn and see if that has grub on it
<Nightrose> smarter: he is learning for a test - don't expect an answer soon I'd say
<Riddell> or do whatever ubiquity does, but I don't know what that is and likely means complex debconf things
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: yep. but that should be handled by a patch from your part
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: I can't use such distro-agnostic code in the app
<smarter> Nightrose: ok, thanks for telling me, I'm not in a hurry right now so I'll leave him alone ;)
<Nightrose> ;-) ok
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: u might be able to help me
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Undecided,New]
<Nightrose> what do you need?
<smarter> slaps! slaps! :P
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> right
 * Nightrose slaps
<eagles0513875> do i fix that in source and upload a debdiff or Riddell said something about checking the md5sum against the current version
<eagles0513875> this is the bug thanks for reminder https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Undecided,New]
 * Nightrose would say you should do what Riddell said then ;-)
<eagles0513875> is ther a how to to do that or could u walk me through how to fix it
<Nightrose> I really have no idea what the problem is there and don't have the time to look into it sorry
<Nightrose> lecture starting in 20 mins :)
<Nightrose> yay for multilingual speech processing
<eagles0513875> basically its missing the kde-kio-plugin dependency it was removed and it was not noted in the changelog
<Riddell> eagles0513875: the md5sum change was about the flashplugin update
<eagles0513875> ahhh my bad
<Nightrose> well you already downloaded a source package with apt-get source once right?
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: wrong but lol
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: ya thats what i was planning on doing
<eagles0513875> nm i know how to do this
<Nightrose> ok great ;-)
<divansantana> hello - quick question, if i want to download the test-RC-alternate64 cd where cn i get it? I want to test hdd encryption as per Riddell's blog
<eagles0513875> divansantana: u want the daily image right
<divansantana> i think so
<eagles0513875>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/20080415.1/
<divansantana> as per http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3396
<divansantana> kewl let me try that!
<Riddell> and/or  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20080415/
<divansantana> thx guys. I'll download that. Install the encryption 64 alternate CD and post the results as per Riddells blog
<divansantana> thx thx :) kewl:)
<eagles0513875> im getting random lockups and im not running compiz or its not working for me
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: when fixing bugs like the one i was working on yesterday there is no need to upload the pkged tar is there to launchpad
<Nightrose> debdiff is enough AFAIK
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> Riddell: the bug i was working on yesterday it has its debdiff's uploaded can i change the status of the bug or leave it like it is and who ever commits the fix changes it
<Nightrose> ok I am off to my first lecture on multilingual speech processing - wish me luck ;-)
<eagles0513875> luck
<emonkey> Nightrose, hf & gl
<Nightrose> thx :)
<eagles0513875> emonkey: u should get in on the bug fixing game
<emonkey> eagles0513875, you mean the 5-a-day thing?
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<eagles0513875> what 5 a day thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix the latest kdesudo issues today
<eagles0513875> hey
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: question for ya
<Riddell> Tonio_: what issues is that?
<davmor2> Tonio_:  Just the man I have a bluetooth issue I just took up with Riddell can you help?
<Tonio_> Riddell: little problem with spaced args
<emonkey> eagles0513875, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: i fixed this bug yesterday https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/216529 the debdiffs r uploaded can i change the status from in progress to fix committed
<Tonio_> davmor2: sure !
<Tonio_> Riddell: I rewrote the kdesudo args parsing argument for kde4 compatibility, but it look like this old little bug is back
<eagles0513875> emonkey: im still new to all this im getting my bearings still
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: if u need testing let me know ill help out
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: if it's uploaded, then you can change to fix released, yes
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: is the upload waiting to be approved ?
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: no need to test, the debdiff is good
<Tonio_> davmor2: what is the bug ?
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: all i have uploaded r the deb diffs apachelogger told me there was one minor thing he would fix but on the whole everything is fixed
<davmor2> Tonio_: I got a nokia phone and the way it browses is a bunch of named folder.  I can traverse all the folders but in Images (the folder most people I'm guess would want to access) I see nothing just an empty folder.  It contains about 25 images.  There are jpgs in other folders so that isn't the issue.
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: hum okay I'll look more carefully then :)
<jjesse> morning :)
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: if u would like ill link u
<eagles0513875> morning jjesse
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged]
<Tonio_> davmor2: that's a problem with the libopenobex1 for sure
<Tonio_> davmor2: what happens with the gnome bluetooth framework ?
<davmor2> Tonio_: It just seems strange that it displays the images in other folders.  I'll check the gnome one 2 ticks
<Tonio_> davmor2: probably too complex bug for fixing right now.... especially since obex requires very specific knowledge, so probably only upstream can fix
<Tonio_> davmor2: and kdebluetooth is currently unmaintained due to work on kde4
<Tonio_> davmor2: no chance it gets fixed with hardy....
<Tonio_> davmor2: yep please let me know what with gnome
<Tonio_> davmor2: fyi, nokia's obex server implementation isn't standard, I have issues with my nokia phone I never had with a sony or samsung
<Tonio_> davmor2: globally nokia sucks at bluetooth....
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: looking at the debdiff
<eagles0513875> i have some friends who r on kubuntu/ubuntu and have nokia and they dont seem to be having any issues
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: ok
<davmor2> Tonio_: I can view them in gnome.
<Tonio_> davmor2: weird....... then that's a kdebluetooth issue....
<davmor2> Tonio_: I'm going to test kde4 latter today might it work in that one?
<davmor2> and would you like to know?
<Tonio_> davmor2: there is no bluetooth framework for kde4 yet
<davmor2> :(
<Tonio_> davmor2: please report the bug on launchpad
<davmor2> np
<Tonio_> davmor2: I'll look at it later and will consider a backport eventually for hardy
<Tonio_> davmor2: but it looks to me too complicated to fix in the meantime hard is released
<davmor2> np's
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: hows it looking its the last 2 the rest r a my bad. i was doing this at midnight last night
<davmor2> Tonio_: are there any log files that might be useful for the report?
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: yet another question: the command mke2fs exists on the LiveCD, right?
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: I was just thinking about that :)
<Tonio_> davmor2: nope, I can reproduce on my cellphone
<Tonio_> davmor2: with another folder
<Tonio_> davmor2: using the bluetooth:/ protocol to browse right ?
<davmor2> okay cool
<Tonio_> then it is very hard to debug......
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: im new to all this
<Tonio_> davmor2: ping me once hardy is released, so that I can have a look
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: that's okay :)
<davmor2> np's
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: working on my 2nd bug fix aka dependency fix
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: the debdiffs seems okay for me
<Tonio_> apachelogger: any objection if I upload ?
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: dont think hes on
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: good
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: this is quite an interesting bug there is no changelog entry as to why this dependency was removed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Undecided,In progress]
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: for amarok, imho, it should only recommends
<Tonio_> not depends on
<eagles0513875> wouldnt u want ipod support out of the box.
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: amarok does not need this to work, but it's better have it. especially since not everyone has an ipod
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: I don't have an ipod :)
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: and it should work with kubuntu by default right ?
<eagles0513875> i dunno dont have one
<Tonio_> kdebase-kio-plugins is installed with kubuntu afaik
<Tonio_> hum nope you are right, it doesn't
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: then the best way is to let amarok recommend it
<Tonio_> Riddell: recommended package will be installed by default right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: also the package is 5 MB
<Tonio_> Riddell: would that eventually feet on the cd ?
<Riddell> fit?  probably not
<Tonio_> yet fit, sorry
<Riddell> well, it's already on the CD of course
<eagles0513875> so i should put it that pkg as recommends
<Riddell> KDE 4 CD has no amarok
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it ?
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: what surprises me is that the package should be installed by default, out of the box
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: so the problem would only concern people using amarok with gnome for example
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: am I wrong ?
<eagles0513875> i dunno
<eagles0513875> im strictly kde
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdebase-kio-plugins is on the Kubuntu CD yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay :)
<eagles0513875> so then this isnt a bug
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: then we can simply add a recommends, yes, and upload
<Tonio_> that may fix for gnom and no impact on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> ok
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: but yeah, I prefer recommends, so that people can choose whether they want it installed or not (apt-get/aptitude)
<eagles0513875> the impression im getting this person is using kde
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: ping me when the debdiff is out and bug updated, so I'll upload
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: how do i ping
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: then he ahs a problem with his config
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: just write my name here :)
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: didnt know that was pinging
<Tonio_> I'll get a notice
<eagles0513875> ok
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: yeah sorry, that's a channel dialect :)
<eagles0513875> i learned something new
<eagles0513875> hopefully i dont end up spending a majority of this afternoon borking and unborking stupid mistakes of my own
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: i dunno how i borked compiz
<eagles0513875> its not working for me
<\sh> Nightrose, hey...why aren't we added to the projects page on openexpo.de? like the ubuntu+python+moinmoin all together booth?
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: almost at the point of uploading my debdiff
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: question for ya how do i get kate not to save backup files
<eagles0513875> Tonio_:
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: we have a problem
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: kdebase-kio-plugins
<Tonio_> yep ?
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Undecided,In progress]
<eagles0513875> matt posted something before me he did it as a dependency and i did it as a recommended pkg
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: it shouldn't depend, that's not a requirement for the software to work
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: and not everyone has an ipod
<eagles0513875> ok then how can i get a hold of matt before he uploads
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: whats going to happen now since he probably uploaded his fix before i did
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is your opinion about that ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: should amarok depend on a package for ipod autodetection or just recommends ?
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Undecided,In progress]
<apachelogger> Tonio_: no depends
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> ipod stuff will even work without it
<apachelogger> only autodetection isn't going to work
<eagles0513875> well i have a debdiff up there as well as the first responer to it
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: should i change the status of the bug i finished working on yesterday to fix committed or not yet
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: give Riddell the debdiff URL for kdebase-3.5.9
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep, should be recommends
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: -runtime still needs a changelog which actually describes the changes correctly
<Tonio_> apachelogger: especially since the package is already installed on kubuntu
<Tonio_> apachelogger: just gnome is concerned
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: will u remind me about that runtime one when i get bout in bout 2 hrs
<eagles0513875> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged]
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: in regards to the runtime is the changelog missing in the debdiff
<apachelogger> Tonio_: though...
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<apachelogger> eh, wrong one
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kdebase-kio-plugins
<apachelogger> it pulls in too many unnecessary packages
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I'm closing as invalid
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's why amarok should recommends -> you are not obliged to install it if you don't want it
<apachelogger> question is why it doesn't do that
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: the -runtime debdiff doesnt have changelog
<apachelogger> Ô mon Dieu!
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what im seeing is that it does have change log
 * apachelogger logs out of LP and relogins with his actual account :D
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: that debdiff for amarok looks good
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> me learning and learning fast
<eagles0513875> which debdiff u guys use is up to u guys
<apachelogger> well
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: the kde bug i fixed is up there just needs to be uploaded
<eagles0513875> at least u have the bug fixed either way lol the dependency or my recommends
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: would have been perfect if it would also close the bug in debian/changelog
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: re recommended packages, only for section: metapackages stuff, currently
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: O-o
<apachelogger> Riddell: please upload http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13462796/amarok-1.4.9.1.debdiff
<eagles0513875> :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13435284/kdebase-runtime.debdiff
<apachelogger> the changelog entry is wrong
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i swear i fixed that
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ill have to fix it when i return i have to go take a shower and ill be back in bout 2 and half hrs and ill fix it
<davmor2> back :)
<eagles0513875> w/b dav
<apachelogger> hm, showering for 2.5 hours sounds unhealthy ;-)
<eagles0513875> not showering then i have somewhere to be at 330
<eagles0513875> till 530
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: should i change the amarok bug to fix committed
<apachelogger> not necessary, just make sure you mark it as fix released as soon as it is built
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: how will i know when it is built
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> s/built/uploaded
<apachelogger> and for the upload you will get a mail
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: so i run what you mentioned above
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i need to talk to you at some point in time about getting unbanned from motu channel
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: IMO before talking about unbanning you should find out why you were banned in the first place
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: and what are you 'running'?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i answered my own question i think i dont need to run s/built/uploaded do i
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> god
 * apachelogger is shocked and goes preparing for the business ecnomics test tomorrow
<eagles0513875> O_o
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: i told you my answer before.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: and it would be useful if you actually said *why* you were adding that package as a recommends.
<Hobbsee> not just that you were doing it.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: was my amarok change log ok or should i add why im adding it as recommends
 * Hobbsee will probably be the one who ends up sponsoring it if Riddell doesn't.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: btw, I got new cookies :D
<apachelogger> so
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: yay!
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: if i'm in here, i'll probably need them
 * apachelogger wanted to do something
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
 * apachelogger throws a webcam at eagles0513875
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: recommened
<apachelogger> that doesn't all that right to me
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: is recommened proper english?
<JontheEchidna> A debdiff is a normal diff between two .dsc files, right?
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: ya
<JontheEchidna> k, thanks.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: no
<apachelogger> a debdiff is a diff between two source packages
<apachelogger> like when you have 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 and 1.1.1-0ubuntu2 in two seperated directories and run a diff on them
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: thats what i meant my bad
 * eagles0513875 slaps self really hard and says to self focus and think before u speak
<JontheEchidna> aah
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<eagles0513875> *me goes and gets a knife and slits wrist and will each time i do that
 * eagles0513875 goes and gets a knife and slits wrist and will each time i do that
<apachelogger> that is going to end bad
<eagles0513875> im not really going to do that
<eagles0513875> its an imaginary knife
<apachelogger> totally emo image(tm)
<eagles0513875> lol
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I think I'm doing it wrong
<JontheEchidna> diff backuppc-3.0.0 backuppc-3.0.0_ubuntu2/ >fix-depends.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> It's only giving me common subdirectories
<apachelogger> diff --help
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why don't you just use debdiff?
<eagles0513875> debdiff foo1.dsc foo2.dsc > foo.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> oh O.o
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<apachelogger> oha :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: debdiff is a program which will create the diff
<apachelogger> s/program/application
 * JontheEchidna nods
 * nixternal yawns, stretches, and wipes eyes
 * nixternal rolls back over and continues snoring
 * apachelogger gives nixternal a coffee and cookies
<apachelogger> lazy devels here
<JontheEchidna> Now that looks much better
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: it's recommend
<apachelogger> I knew there is something strange about eagles0513875's version
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: go fix that as well
 * apachelogger gives Hobbsee a cookie
 * apachelogger also gives emonkey a cookie
<JontheEchidna> Anywho, I made a debdiff that fixes bug 18795
<apachelogger> emonkey: doing any cd testing?
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backuppc/+bug/18795
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubotu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18795 in backuppc "depends on wwwconfig-common" [Medium,Confirmed]
<emonkey> apachelogger, yes i386 desktop and alternate ... takes a while all these scenarios
<apachelogger> emonkey: also give the kde4 remix a try
<apachelogger> that really requires some testing
<emonkey> Im doin it with the kde4 version
<emonkey> kde3 version Ill do later if there's enough time
<apachelogger> nice
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: so, why does it actually need tha tdep?
<JontheEchidna> because people say it does?
<JontheEchidna> apparently it fails during configuration without it
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backuppc/+bug/67483 <- dupe has more info than the first report
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67483 in backuppc "Cannot install (dup-of: 18795)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18795 in backuppc "depends on wwwconfig-common" [Medium,Confirmed]
<JontheEchidna> But, then again, I installed the package just fine...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Paul Dufresne did that as well successfully
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: it's out of date
<Nightrose> \sh: we are not? narf! I will send them an email ASAP - they get a bonus for being awesome event organisers... meh!
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: you may want to look at upgrading the entire thing, and filing a uvfe
<\sh> Nightrose, ubuntu is there reported...amarok as standalone speak ...
<\sh> Nightrose, no kde/amarok booth actually
 * Hobbsee blinks at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backuppc/+bug/211326
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211326 in rsync "[Freeze Exception] Please update rsync to 3.0.x for hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Nightrose> \sh: thx for noticing - will stab them now
<Hobbsee> !ffe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !uvfe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvfe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<JontheEchidna> be back in a minute or few
 * Jucato wonders if it's safe to send !msgthebot to Hobbsee...
<Nightrose> \sh: meh you know what they did? they took the description for Amarok from Sven's proposal for his talk... /me headdesks
<Hobbsee> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Hobbsee> sigh, that's all out of date
<Hobbsee> !uvfe is <alias> uvf
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !ffe is <alias> uvf
<\sh> Nightrose, hmm...I wonder, because for the ubuntu booth there is the description "Gemeinschaftsstand"
<apachelogger> \sh: edubuntu ubuntu probably
<\sh> apachelogger, no..ubuntu, python + moin moin as I understood
<\sh> oh
 * \sh needs to prepare some celebration during linuxtag this year
<Nightrose> \sh: yea they just screwed up
<\sh> 3 years of Ubuntu :)
 * Nightrose hopes it will be better at the actual event
<Nightrose> \sh: did you read the ubuntu text for open expo? that is horrible...
<\sh> yes
<\sh> at least it was worth a laugh here in our office ;)
<Nightrose> hehe good
<apachelogger> Nightrose: uh, I wanna see it as well
<Nightrose> apachelogger: openexpo.de
<Nightrose> by now they at least mention a deadline for the call for papers/project (didn't until a few days ago)
 * Nightrose headdesks
<apachelogger> Oo
<max_> I lova Ubuntu :)
<max_> I LOVE Ubuntu :)
<neversfelde> nice
<Riddell> Kubuntu too?
<max_> Yes
<max_> Ubuntu use gnome
<max_> gnome is unique desing and different windows
<max_> Sorry
<max_> I LOVE LINUX
<max_> Im speak english a little
<max_> I want to say thanks for all developers
<max_> Im use  ubuntu-lnux
<max_> and Im very happy
<epsilom> where I do find good documentations about packaging for kubuntu?
<Nightrose> !packaging guide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<epsilom> thanks
<Nightrose> you're welcome
<max_> thanks
<epsilom> KDE Rocks!
<epsilom> :P
<blueyed> It's not possible to install kdebugdialog (kdebase-bin-kde3) on a hybrid kde system (kde3+4)?
<Serega> why does screen blackening for couple of seconds at KDE startup?
<blueyed> kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 conflicts with kdebase-bin-kde3, but it's actually possible to install using "dpkg -i --force-conflicts"
<blueyed> Riddell: is there any reason for this conflict?
<blueyed> it appears to be a leftover..?!
<Riddell> blueyed: not for us
<pradeeptob> hey Riddell
<blueyed> Riddell: not a leftover? what's the reason then?
<pradeeptob> Riddell: can you please help / point me to the mistake in a package that I am creating - kdepim enterprise for gutsy
<awen_> blueyed: see the comment by apachelogger on bug 216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216529
<Riddell> pradeeptob: could do
<Riddell> blueyed: I mean there is no reason for us, it can be got rid of
<pradeeptob> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/986246
<awen_> blueyed: it seems to be a work-in-progress ... was some talk about it yesterday in this channel
<blueyed> awen_: yes.. ~100 debdiffs there.. 8)
<awen_> blueyed: exactly :P
<Riddell> pradeeptob: you need to edit debian/kdepim-doc.install
<pradeeptob> hmmm
<Riddell> debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdepim-apidocs/ will be kdepim-enterprise2008-apidocs/
<Riddell> or similar
<Riddell> change it to that
<Riddell> then rebuild with debuild -nc
<awen_> blueyed: i think it is some kind of a learning experience ... apachelogger might be able to give us a heads-up, could be nice to have ready for our RC
<blueyed> awen_: I think they got uploaded multiple times only.. I'll look into this.
<pradeeptob> Riddell: interesting, but I omit the version number - 3.5.9 part ? is it?
<Riddell> pradeeptob: debian/kdepim-doc.install needs to contain whatever directory it is that needs to be installed
<Riddell> debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdepim-<something>
<pradeeptob> ah ok
<apachelogger> blueyed: no, the uploader just wasn't exactly accurate when creating the diffs
<apachelogger> but in fact, kdebase 3.5.9 is ready for upload, if Riddell would get a minute ;-)
<blueyed> apachelogger: I'll verify that it matches your comment. Ok.
<Riddell> apachelogger: could do
<awen_> apachelogger: yeah ... you're a paitient man :o)
<apachelogger> Riddell: just read backlog :P IIRC I suggested patches for kdebase, amarok and konversation
 * apachelogger is wondering how much one has to pay to become core-dev
<blueyed> apachelogger: thought you had a debdiff ready?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ask nicely at next tech board meeting, we'll all support you
<apachelogger> that sounds too easy ;-)
<apachelogger> blueyed: for the kdebase stuff?
<blueyed> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> blueyed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13435267/kdebase-3.5.9.debdiff
<apachelogger> just the -runtime isn't perfect yet
<apachelogger> the changelog entry is actually wrong
<nixternal> apachelogger: you gonna go for core-dev?
<apachelogger> nixternal: I am at least thinking about it
<\sh> nixternal, don't ask....push him :)
<apachelogger> though I probably should do this after my finals
<nixternal> if I decide to do it, I will wait a year or so :)
<blueyed> apachelogger: great! :)
<nixternal> I went almost 2 years before being pushed for MOTU
<\sh> apachelogger is a lazy bastard...at least a bit more lazy then bddebian *harhar*
<apachelogger> :P
<nixternal> don't feel like answering all of the TB questions just yet :p
<\sh> mdz 2 apachelogger: why do you feel it would be important, that you have to become a core-dev
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> \sh: that is one of the easier questions to answer
<apachelogger> nixternal: not if you don't love the project ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger to mdz: dude, you don't know me, I'm Da Clone Of Da Riddell and Now Just Add Me To Da Team ;-)
<nixternal> I have stuck around since 2005, so I obviously love the project :p
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> nixternal: or you are just too lazy to leave
 * \sh will get a lot of kicks in his a** when he meets apachelogger again ;)
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> it is easy enough to ping JR, Hobbsee, ScottK, and others to upload my crack
<apachelogger> \sh: right next time we meet I will be representative of tha all mighty Kay Dee Eee
<apachelogger> nixternal: they have better things to do
<nixternal> so, their job is to upload my crack!
<apachelogger> at least I hope they do ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, can I talk about banshee in our KDEMM talk?
<\sh> apachelogger, what? you will replace da sebas? ;)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: we have to talk about that a little more closely in private I guess :P
<apachelogger> \sh: rather impossible
 * Nightrose will so not do a KDE talk where banshee is promoted ;-)
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can we at least use gnome as presentation desktop?
<Nightrose> nah!
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> tha plasma is b0rked
<Nightrose> actually I think okular is awesome for presentations
<Nightrose> used it for my last one at university
<nixternal> ctrl+shift+p
<\sh> apachelogger, as long as you don't come to me 5 mins before you have a talk and ask me to fix your vmware installation, you can do that ;)
<Nightrose> *lol*
<apachelogger> :D
<nixternal> I use Okular now for all of my presentations
<apachelogger> okular has no slide transition effects
<Nightrose> nixternal: yea it is awesome
<Nightrose> apachelogger: who needs that? ;-)
<apachelogger> and openoffice with the new all cool opengl ones is just lovely
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the target audience
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> everything has to be nice and shiny
<apachelogger> and a decent background glow
<apachelogger> oh, and don't forget the cubes ;-)
<Nightrose> *g*
 * \sh will bring a laptop with kde 3.5.9 to openexpo and linuxtag...it's much better then having a broken kde4 ,-)
 * Nightrose will bring KDE 4.0.3
<Nightrose> and I hope fregl will come with a shiny kde 4 svn
<\sh> Nightrose, I'm not convinced up to now, that kde4 likes my ati mobile radeon x300
<Nightrose> hmmm i see - did you try the live cd?
<fregl> hi
<fregl> yeah, I'll bring whatever svn delivers...
<Nightrose> ah the fregl is here :P
<Nightrose> heya
<fregl> currently that means no task bar I guess...
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> I hope that gets fixed until open expo
<fregl> I guess :)
<\sh> Nightrose, for openexpo, i think this won't be important ... if the fair will be like the planning comittee...it'll be a waste of time
<fregl> and my 3d with some ati is working pretty well currently
<Nightrose> \sh: hehe I _really_ hope it is not
<fregl> \sh: we'll just rock them
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> and we are enough to make a real party there :P
<apachelogger> \sh: don't call our KDE 4 broken!
<apachelogger> it's working better than others :S
<fregl> yes, we'll have a beer manager there ;)
<Nightrose> *lol* right
<fregl> hi apachelogger :)
<Nightrose> yay for the beer manager
<apachelogger> hoy fregl
<\sh> fregl, it will be a pleasure to meet you at openexpo ;)
<fregl> \sh: hehe, if you think so ;)
<fregl> \sh: do you feel like doing a kde4 presentation there?
<Nightrose> fregl! you can't get out of that :P
<Nightrose> but I will help you
<fregl> damn
<fregl> oh, great...
<Nightrose> we can do the same you did with carsten at cebit
<fregl> life borkage on stage?
<fregl> cool
<Nightrose> :P right
<fregl> I'd love to see the video, I have no clue what I talked about
<Nightrose> \sh: or do you feel like showing off kde 4? *g*
<Nightrose> fregl: ditto but I have not seen it anywhere :(
 * fregl will try to remember to buy a lot of cough-drops in advance
<Nightrose> hehe
<\sh> fregl, Nightrose : I can show kde4 how it's crashing and how it's badly looking on my different desktops ;)
<fregl> maybe I should ask them ...
<fregl> hey, it's freaking great
<Nightrose> \sh: *lol* you are disqualified for the talk right there ;-)
<Nightrose> fregl: yea you should
<\sh> I actually can't tell kde4 to show me icons in the kmenu of kubuntu right now...even on a fresh installed ubuntu machine, with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<fregl> it looks better, even when crashing :)
<\sh> and I'm searching for the cause of that...because I trust riddell when he tells me, that everything is fine
<apachelogger> \sh: icons don't work
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> in kde they should :D
<\sh> apachelogger, I'm talking about the menu icons in kde4 ;)
<\sh> k-menu icons that is
<apachelogger> kickoff icons :P
<apachelogger> \sh: can you please make a screenshot?
<\sh> apachelogger, http://www.sourcecode.de/content/kde4-without-icons-kmenu-applications
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nice rendering you have there :D
<apachelogger> that plasma looks more broken than my trunk one
<\sh> apachelogger, it was a fresh install on my company desktop ...the same look on my amd64 desktop
<apachelogger> \sh: with clean .kde4?
<\sh> apachelogger, does a fresh install have an unclean .kde4? :)
<apachelogger> \sh: well, if you have your home on another partition, yes :P
<\sh> apachelogger, so :)
<DHGE> hi, could the latest krusader (1.9) be forgotten in hardy?
<apachelogger> ?
<\sh> apachelogger, really...it was a really clean install with all partitions formatted...:)
<apachelogger> \sh: that is .... strange
<\sh> apachelogger, yepp
<apachelogger> the icons are in kde-icons-oxygen
<apachelogger> and this package is a dependency of I guess any other package
<apachelogger> at least a lot of them
<\sh> apachelogger, I'll do a clean install of my laptop during the next days (just before release) to test kubuntu and ubuntu installation cds..so I can see if it was just a glitch in the matrix, or if it's something else
<apachelogger> \sh: I think KDE 4 is just mad at your for calling it broken :P
<\sh> apachelogger, actually all my last installments were ubuntu -> apt-get install <whatever kde version is there>
<\sh> apachelogger, bah...I'm a happy amarok user, so kde can't be mad at me ;)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> \sh: did you install kubuntu-desktop first or kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<\sh> apachelogger, kubuntu-desktop first
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> no idea why this happened
<\sh> apachelogger, and I think this will be the default installation method of an installment of kubuntu on a ubuntu machine ;)
 * apachelogger did kubuntu-desktop -> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what happened to the eagle?
<\sh> well, me did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-kde4-desktop xubuntu-desktop openbox wmii
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I think he has to learn for some test ;-)
<apachelogger> me too
<apachelogger> but I am to tired
<apachelogger> because I had to revu someone's work yesterday -.-
<Nightrose> apachelogger: then what are you doing here? sheshh
<apachelogger> *yawn*
 * Nightrose pushes apachelogger to bed 
<Nightrose> when is the test tomorrow?
<\sh> oh speaking of tired.../me needs to lay down for at least 1 hour..before wife comes home :)
<apachelogger> \sh: well there is some wrong conflict between kdebase-bin from kde3 and the one from kde4
<apachelogger> so eventually one of the desktops is malfunctioning
<apachelogger> which is is apparently kde4 ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: 9:10
<\sh> apachelogger, grmpf...I'll check it out a bit later...(hopefully the next weekend...when I have more time)
<apachelogger> \sh: should be fixed by then ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger, hopefully :)
<\sh> apachelogger, but there are other buggers, I might have fixed before release...e.g. recordmydesktop ;)
<apachelogger> IMO pulseaudio made things even worse than before
<apachelogger> xine only got fixed some days ago
<\sh> apachelogger, any new sound layer made linux + sound more worse then before ,)
<apachelogger> until then amarok was completely broken with pulse
<apachelogger> \sh: well, currently eventually every app which doesn't bind to pulseaudio or gstreamer is not working as expected
<\sh> apachelogger, no..even when alsa was introduced as "the new worldorder in things like sound"...most apps were freaking out, even when the changelog said: "alsa compatible"
<ubuntu_> Just testing Kubuntu Hardy iso, all works well =]
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah, but what advantage gets the user from pulseaudio?
<\sh> apachelogger, so regarding any new layer of sound interface, and it doesn't matter if it was kernel space, userspace, a new sound server or whatever...at any time, something new for sound was making the whole experience worse..
<apachelogger> phonon didn't
<eagles0513875> i hope my fix for this wasnt uploaded yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441 i got a reason y the pkg should be included
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Undecided,In progress]
<\sh> apachelogger, actually he/she can listen to sound output of his/her mp3 player, at the very same time he/she can use voip ..without a soundserver you need hardware mixing on your soundcard and all integrated sound cards or cheap ones don't have hardware mixing.so you need something else
<apachelogger> \sh: what is the purpose of dmix then?
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<\sh> apachelogger, freaking away sane users? whoever played around with alsa configuration is insane
<apachelogger> \sh: it is supposed to work out of the box?
<\sh> apachelogger, dmix? you need to configure it in .asoundrc or whatever your local alsa configuration file might be
<\sh> apachelogger, remember amarok...there was a documentation to use dmix stuff with alsa and amarok these days
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: im goign to fix the runtime changelog
<apachelogger> \sh: that was years ago
<\sh> apachelogger, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<apachelogger> dmix has been made default on 2 years ago or something
<\sh> apachelogger, never :)
<apachelogger> NOTE: For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix. Dmix is enabled as default for soundcards which don't support hw mixing.
<apachelogger> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Dmix
<\sh> apachelogger, yes....
<\sh> apachelogger, did you ever tried to use a headset with it?
<\sh> apachelogger, usb headset that is ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: that is eventually an issue in alsa which should be fixed
<apachelogger> not worked around
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: is this good for runtime chanelog
<eagles0513875> Removed kdebase-bin-kde3 dependency because it uses a different path then
<eagles0513875>     than the kdebase-runtime-4.0.3
<apachelogger> what if pulseaudio turns out to have problems with something, do we introduce a new layer to work around it?
<\sh> apachelogger, actually that's why we had arts, esd, jack, pulseaudio, eventually phonon, whatever layer will come next ...
<apachelogger> phonon != arts, esd, jack, pulseaudio
<\sh> apachelogger, every layer had problems, if it was a cryptic setup language, or recompiling the kernel (old oss kernel times) or or or...
<apachelogger> so, why do we introduce them over and over again?
<apachelogger> where is that obsession of sound servers from?
<\sh> apachelogger, hopefully not...
<\sh> apachelogger, thin clients?
<\sh> xterminals whatever
<apachelogger> \sh: xterminals are used by the target audience of ubuntu?
<apachelogger> that project's target really shifted a bit
<\sh> apachelogger, ltsp?
<apachelogger> \sh: why do we need it in a stock ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: this is what im goign to upload as new change log
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: it's wrong
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: Removed kdebase-bin-kde3 dependency because it uses a different path then than the kdebase-runtime-4.0.3
 * apachelogger sensens redundancy
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: it's wrong
<apachelogger> *senses even
 * eagles0513875 apologizes fort the redundancy
<\sh> apachelogger, why? it's hype, it's brown, blue yellow...I don't know...I'm pragmatic...it cost me ages to tell alsa + usb headset + kde + amarok to play nicely together...now it took me more then a week to come around the secrets of PA + alsa + flash + sound monitor settings...
<\sh> apachelogger, what I want to say is, that a sane user shouldn't deal with this sort of stuff...it should just work...how we achieve it, I don't care, that we have to achieve it, YES, and it should work for 96% of the users of linux
<apachelogger> \sh: if you look at the kde mailing list archives you will probably find the very same reasons for including arts in KDE
<apachelogger> eventually the solution becomes a burden
<apachelogger> and already is, because we now have to fix stuff that has worked without problems before
<apachelogger> use untested software, like the new pulse plugin for xine
<\sh> apachelogger, and it won't get any better...even the codec mess nowadays freaks me out...
 * jtate has mixed feelings about pulse audio
<jtate> coworkers (all using gnome) give it rave reviews.
<apachelogger> jtate: why?
<jtate> They haven't had a multi-mixing capable daemon before now.  ESD didn't do it.
<apachelogger> why do they need a daemon at all?
<jtate> But I've been pretty happy with arts on ALSA
<apachelogger> arts works for 10% of all users
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is also a cool thin
<apachelogger> g
<apachelogger> in order to get arts to work with pulseaudio...
<jtate> daemon is so that multiple users can use the same machine
<apachelogger> arts -> esd -> pulseaudio -> alsa
<Serega> err... long chain
<apachelogger> esd -> pluseaudio -> alsa is already too long
<jtate> the other thing a daemon gets you is Real Time kernel access.
<Serega> someone use also JACK
<eagles0513875> Serega: ive messed with it a bit
<eagles0513875> i wanna start messing with it again
<apachelogger> jtate: wouldn't it need a low latency kernel for that?
<jtate> esd is going away eventually
<apachelogger> i.e. real realtime
<Serega> eagles0513875: with what?
<jtate> apachelogger: well, yeah, but our kernel is
<eagles0513875> jackd and some of the apps but vry little
<\sh> apachelogger, esd is being emulated by PA
<apachelogger> jtate: makes sense then
<Serega> ah...
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: whats missing from the change log
<Serega> eagles0513875: I had no experience with that stuff at all
<apachelogger> \sh: does it use libesd for that?
<jtate> but I can't get KDE4 to launch the xdg/autostart stuff like it's supposed to, so pa requires manual tweaking to get kde3 apps to play.
<eagles0513875> this is a question to all its kinda funny but has anyone tried to install compiz-fusion after installing kde4
<jtate> eagles0513875: why would you do that?
 * apachelogger was using fusion with kde4 before he installed ubuntu server and a kde trunk
<apachelogger> jtate: kde4 has no cube
<jtate> apachelogger: the "Expose" thing is better IMHO
<eagles0513875> jtate: it was working for me with the cube before i borked my whole installation and now i have it installed after i installed kde4 and its not working
<apachelogger> kde4 can't unfold the desktops
<\sh> apachelogger, regarding the builddeps no...but i think there is a plugin for that, too...or whatever it takes..
<jtate> See them all instead of squeezing 8 desktops onto an artificial "cube"
<eagles0513875> it seems like it can it was working for me
<jtate> apachelogger: It worked for me, except that kwin was too unstable to keep all the effects on.
<\sh> anyhow.../me <-- bed :)
<\sh> cu later
<\sh> or better tomorrow
<apachelogger> nini
 * eagles0513875 going nuts figuring out what im missing from this changelog
<jtate> or maybe I don't know what you mean by "unfold desktops"
<eagles0513875> jtate: i have my setup as a cube
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: look at the diff and evaluate whether your changelog entry describes what you changed in debian/control
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: btw, this is the 5th time I tell you that the changelog entry in -runtime is completely wrong since it's not what you changed
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I really recommend you to take notes for such stuff
<apachelogger> not everyone is as patient as me
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: thats what im working on as we speak
 * jtate turns the desktop effects on again, and all 4 of my desktops show up with "ctl-F8"
<jtate> 2x2
<eagles0513875> im going to have to purge compiz from here and reinstall it
<eagles0513875> other wise i borked something else
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: purging will not remove the configurations in your home directory
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: removed the kdebase-bin-kde3 which conflicts and runs in a different path than kdebase-bin (<< 4:3.96.0)
 * Nightrose has to leave the lab - nini folks :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> nini Nightrose
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: that entry would even confuse me and I actually know the control file
<apachelogger> lemme help you
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: what did you do with kdebase-bin-kde3?
<eagles0513875> removed it
<apachelogger> from where?
<eagles0513875> from in the control
<apachelogger> from which stanza exactly
<eagles0513875> from kde
<eagles0513875> so removed the conflicting kdebase-bin-kde3 from the kde pkg
<eagles0513875> not pkg maybe some other word
<apachelogger> that is section kde :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: from which lines?
<apachelogger> which attributes?
<eagles0513875> from the conflicts and and replaces line
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> exactly that
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: which package had them listed as conflicts/replaces?
<eagles0513875> the kdebase-runtime but in the control its under kde
<apachelogger> wrong
<apachelogger>  Section: kde != Package: Foobar
<eagles0513875> kde pkg
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: have a look at your control file
<eagles0513875> under the kde section of my control file
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: what package??????
<eagles0513875> the kdebase-runtime-kde4.0.3
<apachelogger> wrong
<apachelogger> that is the source package
<apachelogger> what binary package
 * eagles0513875 talks to self its not kde not the source
<eagles0513875> the kde4 pkg
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you really have to understand the package concepts
<apachelogger> you have a source package
<apachelogger> which has build-depdencies
<apachelogger> this src package can create one or more binary
<eagles0513875> which is done when the make is envoked right
<apachelogger> they are part of certain orginsation units called section
<apachelogger> they also can depend on other packages
<apachelogger> replace others
<apachelogger> conlict with others
<apachelogger> recommend others
<apachelogger> suggest others
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> you can't remove a replace/conflict from the source package because it only has build-dependencies
<apachelogger> you can't remove replace/conflict from a section because it's just an organisation unit
<apachelogger> but you can remove it from a binary package
<eagles0513875> Package: kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<apachelogger> there we go
<eagles0513875> so
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: so, you made kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 not conflict/replace kdebase-bin-kde3, right?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ya
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: so just write that in your changelog
<apachelogger> and you didn't do anything with kdebase-bin (<< 4:3.96.0)
<apachelogger> so don't mention it at all
<eagles0513875> so removed the  kdebase-bin-kde3 from the kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 so that it would not conflict or replace kdebase-bin-kde3
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: is that good like that
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: that does not sound english
<apachelogger> at least not in an understandable way
<eagles0513875> apachelogger:  removed the  kdebase-bin-kde3 from the kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 so that it would not conflict or get replaced
<apachelogger> you removed the foobar from teh foobar so that it would not conflict or get replaced
<apachelogger> what is the foobar?
<apachelogger> is it a package?
<apachelogger> is it a sourc package?
<apachelogger> a binary package?
<apachelogger> is it a magic file?
<apachelogger> is it an ice cream flavor
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<TimS> Sounds binary to me...
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: and you didn't remove one package from another package
<apachelogger> since that is technically impossible
<apachelogger> you just removed from kdebase-bin-kde3 from kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4's conflict and replace lines
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: don't write so so complicate descriptions
<apachelogger> changelog entries shoudl be straight forward
<apachelogger> TimS: yeah, but in that formation you wouldn't know for sure
<TimS> True
<awen_> any reason why there is no kde4 desktop cd's up for RC tests?
<TimS> I am not sure, I had planned to test it, but it wasn't there.
<awen_> same here
<eagles0513875> apachelogger:  Keep It Simple Stupid(kiss)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: in regards to the changelog
<fregl> kvirc crashes quite reliably for me in kde4 ...
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> freeflying: kvirc == crash
<apachelogger> fregl even
<apachelogger> freeflying: sorry
 * apachelogger needs to get Sput to make autocompletion in quassel less of a pain
<fregl> hehe
 * eagles0513875 is the bork master lol
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: do you have a changelog entry yet?
 * smarter will use Quassel when there's tab support
<apachelogger> Oo
<eagles0513875> finishing it now
<apachelogger> smarter: I doubt there will ever be
<smarter> why?
<apachelogger> actually I think tabs for IRC is quite perverted
<smarter> Then I stick to Konversation
<smarter> maybe it's because I'm used to it
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> apachelogger: I have 57! what are you saying?
<apachelogger> smarter: dood, you're too lazy ;-)
<fregl> how is the quassel interface?
<apachelogger> Riddell: tabs???????
<fregl> I hate konversation tabs...
<Riddell> yes
<smarter> wow.
<apachelogger> Riddell: that explains your lag sometime ;-)
<smarter> E: Build-dependencies for amarok could not be satisfied.
<smarter> wth?
<apachelogger> *sometimes even
<apachelogger> fregl: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img075.png
<apachelogger> quassel
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: its up
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: did you notice that I had a one-word-typo?
<apachelogger> apparently not
 * fregl will try quassel
<Riddell> we don't seem to have quassel packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have them in my ppa
<apachelogger> I didn't want to add them to hardy since it's still in alpha
<fregl> oh, how do I get them apachelogger?
<fregl> was just about to compile that stuff
<apachelogger> fregl: http://quassel-irc.org/faq#5n64
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: this the mistake kde4's
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: that's KDE 4.0.x or unstable?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: stable, the bottom panel looks a bit more messed up in trunk ;-)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I heard they seriiously broke plasma
<fdoving> it's fun how usefull qdbus is when the systray and the task manager doesn't work properly :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: dude
<apachelogger> Removed from kdebase-bin-kde3 from kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 conflict and
<apachelogger> removed from x from y ?
 * apachelogger has to go to bed
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, there are no devices configured in xorg.conf.  Where is kubuntu storing the config (and why is it breaking the standard)?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: it will be fixed in 2 min
<apachelogger> jhutchins_wk: this ist standard
<apachelogger> xorg 7.3 does detect that stuff on runtime
<apachelogger> so by default the config is super empty
 * apachelogger heads to his bed
<apachelogger> nini
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_wk: I think ScottK is the one workin on that
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: take a look at it when u get up
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: as apachelogger says... it is supposed to be empty
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: or not exist at all
<jhutchins_wk> So we've ended up with the Win98 registry after all then?
<jhutchins_wk> Configured at boot, no too startups the same?
<jhutchins_wk> If it doesn't auto-detect your hardware, oh well?
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: that's the xorg7.3 way of doing things ... if it isn't auto-detected you are welcome to make a xorg.conf file, and it will of course be used
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: if you install special drivers (like fglrx) an xorg.conf will be made for you IIRC
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, so how do I compare configurations between two computers?
<jhutchins_wk> How do I extract the settings of a working example to fix a broken one?
<smarter> #xorg ?
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah, sorry, just encountered it here first, didn't know it was their fault.
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: would be my best bet too to try in #xorg ... if you have tried without the xorg.conf and the auto-detection doesn't do the job
<nosrednaekim> seele: hey... is there a kde usbility mailing list/ irc channel? someone on #kubuntu is asking about it
 * eagles0513875 goes bug hunting for a bug to fix
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: kde-usability according to http://www.kde.org/mailinglists/
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-usability
<ryanakca> fdoving: gah, too fast :)
<fdoving> close :)
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: as for irc, #kde-usability
<nosrednaekim> ok... thanks
<eagles0513875> so hard to find bug for a novice like me to debu
<eagles0513875> so hard to find bug for a novice like me to debug
<jhutchins_wk> awen_: Ah well, no reply in xorg.
<Riddell> eagles0513875: try http://daniel.holba.ch/really-fix-it/
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: do you end up with a black screen when the kdm login screen should be shown?
<jhutchins_wk> no, this one's working, one I shipped out last week went out with plain 800x600 vesa
<eagles0513875> woot i borked my compiz install
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: in the login screen as well as when logged in, or only when logged in?
<jhutchins_wk> So I went in to see what the settings should be, and shazam!  I'm workin' on Windows again, no control.
<jhutchins_wk> awen_: Setup is consistent on both.  The one I have here, HH, is an Intel Mac Mini dual booting to the EFI disk with rEFIt.
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: did you see the Q ^^
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: if it is only, when logged in, there is a hidden file (i think it is in ~/.kde ) where the users settings are
<jhutchins_wk> awen_: They're not in /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc any more?
<jhutchins_wk> Oh ,when logged in, as in user preferences.
<jhutchins_wk> Hidden file, how nice.  Now we'll be moving everything out of /etc/ and into ~/.foo.  </grumble>
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: exactly ... they are changeable without root rights, so they need to be stored in your home directory
<awen_> jhutchins_wk: just like all other user preferences / configs
<seele> anyone know what time zone Artemis_Fowl is in?
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah, that's a pretty ancient argument.  I'm much more system config oriented, users shouldn't play with things they don't understand, admins should understand the things they play with.  When users are admins, everything's grey.
<crimsun> ~/.config, ~/.cache, etc. are FDO paths.
<jhutchins_wk> That's when you get "The system does it for you so you don't have to think" - which is Windows.
<jhutchins_wk> crimsun: FDO?
<crimsun> freedesktop.org
<jhutchins_wk> Ah.
 * jhutchins_wk objects to tld's in project names too, but he's just in a bad mood this afternoon.
<eagles0513875> jhutchins_wk: everything ok
<Riddell> seele: greek i think, utc+3
<awen_> that sounds very reasonable the name taken into consideration
<seele> awen_: i thought artemis fowl was a children's fantasy book character?  like harry potter
<seele> harry potter meets ender or something
<awen_> seele: but also a greek mythological character ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemis
<seele> yes i know :)
<eagles0513875> wtf is up with this http://ubuntuforums.org/g/images/259341/1_bill_gates_ubuntu_mini.jpg
<awen_> eagles0513875: i will suspect someone pulling a joke off ;)
<eagles0513875> awen_: this explains it http://ubuntuforums.org/g/index.php?n=453
<seele> i thought the ubuntu community frowned on windows-directed fud?
<eagles0513875> seele: dunno my friend foudn it
<stdin> eagles0513875: 1 more thing for the debdiff, add the bug number it closes: "...replace lines (LP: #216529)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-16
<ryanakca> Riddell: According to the sysadmins, the Drupal site should be up and running before release.
<Riddell> goodness
<jjesse> evening
<youngling> Riddell: ping
<pradeeptob> http://pastebin.ca/986898 <-- what am I doing wrong here? I have search the internet for asnwers but haven't found any. Any pointers?
<nixternal> jjesse: you can use putty to manage your ssh keys...I use it for ssh/svn/bzr and such
<pradeeptob> nixternal: http://pastebin.ca/986898 <-- any pointers to this issue?
<pradeeptob> thanks in advance
<nixternal> pastebin your control file
<pradeeptob> sec, its pretty much the ubuntu one.
<nixternal> k
<pradeeptob> nixternal: http://pastebin.ca/986953
<nixternal> pradeeptob: what version number do you have in the changelog?
<pradeeptob> pkb-enterprise-3.5.9
<nixternal> hrmm
<pradeeptob> i am guessing thats the problem?
<nixternal> yup
<pradeeptob> the source folder, is kdepim-pkb-enterprise-3.5.9
<nixternal> that pkb-enterprise is the problem
<nixternal> kdepim-pkb-enterprise (3.5.9-x) hardy; urgency=low
<nixternal> should be something like that
<nixternal> in changelog
<pradeeptob> nixternal: so am I supposed to change the names in the control file
<pradeeptob> oh
<nixternal> ooh, ya you would actually
<nixternal> just the kdepim part though and all of the kdepim references
<pradeeptob> nixternal: so either the changelog or control?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> but that requires quite a bit
<pradeeptob> kdepim (4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1) gutsy-backports; urgency=low <-- from the ubuntu sources
<nixternal> that is the style you want to follow honestly
<nixternal> creates much less of a head ache for you
<pradeeptob> ah ha
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> jcastro: you cookin' ribs thursday?
<nixternal> knowing you Michigan militia types, we will be eating bbq skunk and drinking duck pee
<jcastro> nixternal: I can get ribs if you want
<pradeeptob> nixternal: dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values - kdepim and kdepim-pkb-enterprise , looks like I have to change the control file anyway? is that os?
<nixternal> jcastro: nah, just messin' with ya :)
<nixternal> looks like Gabriel, Jeff, and I will stock up on Goose Island before leaving Chicago though
<pradeeptob> changelog atm says kdepim-pkb-enterprise (4:3.5.9) gutsy; urgency=low
<nixternal> my master plan is to steal^Wborrow Jono's hotel key and sleep there :p
<nixternal> pradeeptob: then you need to change anything that says 'kdepim' in the control file to 'kdepim-pkg-enterprise'
<nixternal> s/pkg/pkb
<pradeeptob> nixternal: even in cases like libkdepim ?
<pradeeptob> kdepim-gdb/-dev
<nixternal> you should be fine with libkdepim /me thinks
<nixternal> -gdb and -dev should be changed as well
<vorian> evening :)
<Hobbsee> hiya vorian
<eagles0513875> stdin: im going to go ahead and fix that
<eagles0513875> anyone in here
<\sh> apachelogger, ok...the icon problem from yesterday, it's only a problem with the menu icons inside the k-menu..not the application icons
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: fixed a minor triviality this morning but its ready
<\sh> hmm...does anybody has problems with kopete and jabber?
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here im j/w if anyone else is having this issue with audio streams in amarok when streaming the streams cut out and only way to fix it is rebuffer the stream manually
<\sh> apachelogger, bug #188836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188836 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kopete-kde4 crashes when connecting to some Jabber servers" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188836
<eagles0513875> anyone having any issues with amarok and streaming audio
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: morning i have a question for ya
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: yes ? I was about to upload your debdiffs if not done yet
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: hold off on the kde one not sure what was decided bout that amarok one i did yesterday
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: hold off the kde one ? why so ?
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: not sure what was decided on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/217441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Wishlist,In progress]
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: has some mistakes in the runtime one and stdin recommends apachelogger review before uploading
<eagles0513875> and hes now saying something about a patch
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: unless u want to review and if they are ok u can upload
<jussi01> !u > eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> jussi01: thanks again
<jussi01> :)
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: I'll ping apachelogger then :)
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: he knows about kde4 packaging better than I do, since I refuse to work on kde4 atm :)
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: whats ur take on the amarok fix i did as well as matti
 * eagles0513875 needs to find a bug to fix
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: what knowledge does one need to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/217580
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217580 in firefox-3.0 "Slow performance with Gmail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: that's not my part :) not kde app :)
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: lol how about this 1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lame/+bug/127580
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127580 in lame "lame crashed with SIGSEGV in decodeMP3()" [Medium,New]
<Tonio_> same thing ;)
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: what exactly do u deal with bug wise lol
<eagles0513875> *you
<Tonio_> also, one crash reported doesn't mean that's reproductible
<eagles0513875> ok
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: everything that concerns kde :)
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: except kde4
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: and more than that I'm not that involved at bugfixing, I do quite a bit do I prefer to work at other points :)
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: for the moment yes, no kde4, in one month that'll be different :)
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: if i wanted to tweak power settings where do i do that cuz my teacher of my linux cert course after 4 months managed to get it setup to where he gets 3 hrs out of his laptop
<eagles0513875> battery
<eagles0513875> would that be something that would get added to teh repos rather quickly
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: that's quite complex :) it's more kernel/hal side
<Tonio_> nothing to do with the laptop part, and that's specific to each laptop
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: it is possible that we don't have the nice patch for your laptop, dunno....
<eagles0513875> ok im going to have to take a stab at it cuz i owuld really like better life outa this damn monster
<eagles0513875> damn athlon 64 3200
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> you could play with fan settings too
<Tonio_> battery life depends on lots of different settings
<eagles0513875> why put a desktop proc in a laptop i wanna know but then again its a compaq and they r known for peculiarities
<eagles0513875> ok
<Tonio_> and also, fan settings are specific to each laptop model/driver
<Tonio_> on my laptop (macbook pro) I just use defaults which are fine for my usage
<eagles0513875> lucky
<eagles0513875> i whould have gotten a mac instead of hp tablet
<Tonio_> I have about 2H battery life when osx is about 2h30.... that's quite acceptable
<eagles0513875> on my new one bout 2 hrs when on powersave mode
<eagles0513875> i wish i could get kubuntu on it though
<eagles0513875> ill bbl goign to patch world of warcraft and go have lunch and take a nap im tired again
<\sh> does anyone know if we compiled kopete for kde4 with jingle support?
<gribelu> hmm.. what do i do about this? kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4: Conflicts: kdebase-bin-kde3 but 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7 is to be installed.
<Riddell> hmm, the new kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 needs to be let through
<Nightrose> \sh: the guy from open expo just replied saying he put the right descriptions online and that the confirmation for the talk will have to wait another few days
 * Nightrose checks the page
<jeroen-> seems like the Hardy updates of today are havinf conflics somehow; it wants to remove these packages:
<jeroen-> kdebase-dev kmplayer-konq-plugins konq-plugins konq-toutf8 konqueror konqueror-nsplugins kubuntu-desktop
<jeroen->   mozilla-mplayer
<\sh> Nightrose, what about the booth description? it's missing completly somehow ;)
<Nightrose> \sh: meh yea just seen it...
<Nightrose> \sh: anyway - I need to be at my next lecture in a few minutes - back in 2 hours or so
<\sh> Nightrose, /me is writing documentation ;)
<\sh> Riddell, where are the icons defined for the menu entries in kde4? (not the application icons, but the icons which are normally infront of the menu entries)
<Riddell> \sh:  /usr/lib/kde4/share/desktop-directories/ ?
<Riddell> or maybe /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/desktop-directories/
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we are now done with displayconfig and i think all of the patches we're carrying are suitable for upstream.  It'd be good if you'd commit them when you have time.
<ScottK> done with guidance
<apachelogger> \sh: why did you raise the importance of that Kopete bug to critical?
<\sh> apachelogger, I think it's an RC
<apachelogger> !rc
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<\sh> apachelogger, two things: 1. during adding of an account, after login to the server, kopete crashes..sadly I can't get any log, because no dr. konqui comes up
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it happens for _some_ servers
<apachelogger> that is high importance, if that at all
<\sh> apachelogger, 2. after restarting kopete, and going online .. kopete tells me that it received an not known xml package...and dies after that, again without dr. konqui
<\sh> apachelogger, as I'm the admin of an ejabberd server, which is old enough to be my grandfather, I think this it's release critical to ship with it...while kopete on kde3 doesn't behave like that
 * Hobbsee waves
<\sh> apachelogger, RC because kopete is the default IM tool for kde4
<apachelogger> \sh: that is certainly not the only issue in KDE 4.0
<apachelogger> and compared to others
<apachelogger> this is medium to the target users of ubuntu
 * apachelogger waves at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Hobbsee> apachelogger!
<apachelogger> \sh: please get me an account on your server
<\sh> apachelogger, register yourself :) it's open :)
<apachelogger> or 'ur' how eagles would say ;-)
 * Hobbsee beats apachelogger
<\sh> apachelogger, grmpf...removing an account from kopete without deleting it from the server gives a dr. konqui....we do have hopefully ddebs available, right? :)
<\sh> apachelogger @ l-s.org just registered ... welcome to my world ;)
<apachelogger> ahoy :D
<apachelogger> it doesn't crash though
<apachelogger> \sh: are you using ssl?
<\sh> apachelogger, plain text login...
<\sh> apachelogger, I didn#t test creating of accounts...just adding an already registered account..
<apachelogger> \sh: I think the crash happens when creating the contact list
<apachelogger> I can't get it to crahs
<apachelogger> *crash
<\sh> wow...then there is a problem with the jabber transports
<\sh> which means, even deeper debugging :(
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I wouldn't care all that much
<apachelogger> IIRC kopete will use telepathy stuff in KDE 4.1
<jeroen-> grrr
<\sh> apachelogger, ok...decrease prio to low...
<jeroen-> there seems to be dependency problems
<\sh> apachelogger, I subscribed to the bug, imho, and will try to hunt for the bugger in jabber plugin
<apachelogger> \sh: you could try getting a backtrace with gdb
<jeroen-> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jeroen->   konqueror: Depends: kdesktop (= 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7) but 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<apachelogger> jeroen-: apt-get update
<jeroen-> apachelogger: I did many times
<\sh> apachelogger, first I need to check, whcih part of the jabber plugin is actually involved...if it's really the transport part...well...
<\sh> don't use kopete ;)
<jeroen-> switched from the dutch to the main server, but still problems
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<jeroen-> which server is the first one that is updated?
<jeroen-> the main server or another server?
<apachelogger> jeroen-: there must be some local problem
<apachelogger> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/kdesktop_3.5.9-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/kdesktop/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7
<jeroen-> apachelogger: you mean at my machine?
<apachelogger> jeroen-: yes, the package is certainly built
<apachelogger> well, technically it could also be that the package is not listed in the package list on the server
<apachelogger> though I doub that
<jeroen-> apachelogger: if I do a apt-cache show kdesktop, it gives 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu6
<apachelogger> jeroen-: -(~:$)-> apt-cache show kdesktop | grep Version:
<apachelogger> Version: 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7
<gribelu> jeroen-: works fine here.. you just need to wait until your mirror is updated
<\sh> apachelogger, crashed? ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: removed the account :P
<\sh> apachelogger, lol
<apachelogger> for me only kopete trunk crashes ;-)
<apachelogger> Oo
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: can you teach eagles next time about closing bugs that he gets fixes uploaded for please?
<apachelogger> maybe, I am wrong, but shouldn't people who actually come from the US know how to write proper english?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: yeah.  But it's logical that he doesn't.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: first I need to teach him about how sense changes with different word order http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13482136/kdebase-runtime.debdiff
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13482136/kdebase-runtime.debdiff
<apachelogger> ehh
<apachelogger> +  *  Removed from kdebase-bin-kde3 and kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4's conflict and
<apachelogger> +     replace lines (LP: #216529)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: seeing as he doesn't appear to listen and process information, it would be unlikely that he'd listened to the information about how to actually put sentences together, and write proper english.
<apachelogger> well, that almost makes me cry TBH
<apachelogger> we were analysing that small changes for about an hour yesterday
<Hobbsee> well, he's not here.  i could nuke him.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: do you class it as disruption to development yet?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: for me it's more disruption of learning for school right now ;-)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: sure, but this channel doesn't deal with that.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: is he disrupting kubuntu development yet, in your view?
<Hobbsee> if he is, that's reason to nuke.
<Hobbsee> see if he learns in another 8 months, or whatever.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: I think we should talk to him
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: not block him
<apachelogger> but tell him to leave
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: and say what?
<apachelogger> and learn about development stuff
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: he's not going to follow what he's told.
<apachelogger> and to come back when he thinks he can actually fix bugs in less than 3 days
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: so we can still nuke him
<apachelogger> anyway
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you volunteering to talk to him?  you've been working with him the most, it looks like
<jeroen-> gribelu: what server do you use?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: better someone else doing it, rather than me, multiple times, multiple channels.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: yeah, gotta do that
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: thanks
<jeroen-> apachelogger: what server do you use?
<gribelu> jeroen-: archive.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> jeroen-: archive.
<jeroen-> gribelu: well thats thew main server isnt
<gribelu> yes
<jeroen-> strange it does not work
<apachelogger> as I saied, there is a local problem
<jeroen-> apachelogger: well if I knew what kind of problem
<apachelogger> *said even
<Hobbsee> jeroen-: when was the last time you ran an apt-get update?
<jeroen-> Hobbsee:  1 1/2 ago it started
<jeroen-> till then I did a apt-get update many times
<jeroen-> oh wait, now it works
<apachelogger> meh
<jeroen-> proberly the main server is not archive.ub at all
<Hobbsee> it is.
<jeroen-> well I did it a half hour ago with the main server and it dod not work
<jeroen-> oh well
<jeroen-> it worrks
<Hobbsee> [23:25] <Hobbsee> what the fuck?[23:25] <-- seb128 has left this server ("Ex-Chat").
<Hobbsee> [23:25] <Hobbsee> this guy uploaded *16* debdiffs to fix the bug, and it still looks like he's broken something.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: can you examine the problem, and fix it please?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: those comments on the end of the bug don't look good
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: working on it right now
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: thanks.  i'll sponsor the fixed version
<Hobbsee> i did ask about this days ago, but got no answer.
<Hobbsee> it looks like it would break co-installability, or force installation of kde4 if it wasn't already installed.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: please make sure you update https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/216529 as well
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/216529/kdebase-runtime_4.0.3-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: that looks like that was eagles' last patch
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: with a bit about a changelog fix
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> though eagles' last one was wrong
<Hobbsee> so, a) if the last patch got applied, yours won't, and b) i doubt you're fixing the problem there?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: the last one didn't get applied
<apachelogger> why don't I fix the problem? :P
<apachelogger> the problem is
<apachelogger> if you have kde3 and install kde4
<apachelogger> it will remove kde3
<apachelogger> and vice versa
<apachelogger> call caused by the replace/conflict on kdebase-bin-kde3
<apachelogger> s/call/all
<Hobbsee> yes
 * Hobbsee goes thru the debdiffs to find which one was actually applied
<Hobbsee> oh right, one in the middle, not the one at the bottom
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kdebase vs. kdebase-runtime
<Nightrose> re
<Nightrose> that was gross - just watched a video of a hip replacement operation in class - looked scary and kinda like in a slaughterhouse...
<Hobbsee> whisky tango foxtrot.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: so, does kdebase-runtime not check the different paths, to see which of kde3/4 runtime stuff it's got installed?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: kdebase-runtime is a KDE 4 path, therefore only uses the KDE 4 path
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: so why force a dep on kde3 stuff?
<Hobbsee> if they're the same libraries, in a different path?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: where do we do that?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kdebase/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: it was probably a left over from the times when the kde4 packages weren't in /usr/lib/kde4
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: means that kdebase-bin-kde3 will be force installed on all installations requiring kdebase-runtime, no?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> kdebase is KDE 3
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime, kdebase-workspace and kdebase-kde4 are KDE 4
<apachelogger> so kdebase was wrong before ubuntu7 as it suggested a KDE 4 packages as alternate dependency
<Hobbsee> i know, but the fact that you'r enow not letting  kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 satisfy the dependancy of kdebase-runtime, means that you're forcing the kdebase-bin-kde3 to
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: which means that you're forcing kde 3 stuff on a kde4 install, no?
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime depends on kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
 * apachelogger is confused
<Riddell> kdebase-bin depends on kdebase-bin-kde3
<Riddell> seems good to me
<apachelogger> yeah
<Hobbsee> oh, so we have 2 packages that do the same thing, with different names, for kde3 and 4.
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> wow.
<Riddell> except they don't because unlike Debian we install kde 4 to a different paht
<Hobbsee> do i want to ask why they're so unclearly named?
<apachelogger> kdebase-bin-kde3 vs. kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<apachelogger> they both have a -kdeX suffix
<Hobbsee> no, kdebase-runtimee vs kdebase-bin
<Hobbsee> with a bonus replaces kdebase-runtime-bin in there, just for a bit of variety
<Riddell> because that's what they're called?
<Hobbsee> obviously, but why did upstream use such unclear naming?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: upstream splitted kdebase in 3 parts
<Hobbsee> split.
<Hobbsee> (there is no splitted)
<apachelogger> hehe, yeah ;-)
<apachelogger> shame on me
 * apachelogger gives Hobbsee all his cookies :(
<Hobbsee> np.  you're not native.
 * Hobbsee gives some back, as apachelogger is german.
<apachelogger> austrian!
<Hobbsee> ahem.  austrian
 * Hobbsee gives a few more back.
<Hobbsee> you speak german, dammit.
<apachelogger> yay :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: actually I speak bavarian german
<ScottK> And it makes a big difference.
<ScottK> We have a German exchange student living with us.
<ScottK> My wife has some German.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ahhh
<ScottK> Sometimes she has to translate for the German students from different parts of Germany.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: amarok's very own markey for example has problems understanding my german
<Riddell> austrian? is that like australian?
<apachelogger> :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> apachelogger: g'day bruce
 * Hobbsee pets her kangaroo
 * apachelogger starts singing a gstanzl and does a schuhplattler at the same time
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> "The Schuhplattler is said to be the oldest surviving European dance, going back to Neolithic times."
<apachelogger> didn't know that
 * Nightrose takes away apachelogger's coffee
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger needs to prepare a presentation
<sebbar> hi, I'm going to install hardy daily in a bit, I think there was a call to test daily yesterday or so... any particular tests I could do?
<nosrednaekim> sebbar: I think there is a whole testing routine
<Riddell> anything you can from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<sebbar> ok, tnx
<jjesse> its the daily live 200080416.1 correct?
<seezer> hi. even after reading your discussion about the latest kdebase-runtime/kdebase-bin patch i'm not quite sure which suggested "resolution" i should choose for the conflict in aptitude. could anyone help me out?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: sry for all the confusion on that bug fix
<eagles0513875> seezer: im still new to all this i wish i could help ya but dont know that much
<seezer> eagles0513875: not that big problem. but i guess it's just not me who asks himself what the conflict message really means :/
<seezer> kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4: Conflicts: kdebase-bin-kde3 but 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7 is to be installed.
<seezer> errm. "not just me" i mean
<eagles0513875> seezer: he mentored me on fixing the bug
<eagles0513875> he was the one that found it
<Hobbsee> seezer: you running kde3 or 4?
<seezer> Hobbsee: installed both. running kde4 right now.
<eagles0513875> afternoon btw Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> seezer: you probably want to keep kde4
<seezer> Hobbsee: hehe. but thats true for kde3 tue ;)
<Hobbsee> seezer: what's bringing in kdebase-bin-kde3?
<seezer> blah. too
<seezer> Hobbsee: sec
<seezer> "kdebase-bin-kde3 | kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" in kdebase-bin i guess
<seezer> aptitude says it'll automatically install kdebase-bin-kde3
<Hobbsee> oh, holy hell.
<Hobbsee> seezer: that's not doing the confilct
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: of course it does
<seezer> http://seezer.roath.org/files/kdebaseborkness
<apachelogger> now that kdebase-bin doesn't depend on either the KDE 3 or the KDE 4 package
<seezer> here's the complete output of aptitude full-upgrade
<apachelogger> it will remove either KDE 3 or KDE 4 since kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 conflicts with it's kde3 pendant
<apachelogger> seezer: that issue should be fixed as soon as kdebase-runtime built
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: er, kdebase-bin still depends on boht
<nixternal> oi
<seezer> apachelogger: ah ok
 * jpatrick waves at nixternal 
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<nixternal> he who broketh shall hurry up and fixeth!
<nixternal> mornin' jjesse
<seezer> :)
<seezer> hi
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: did you upload -runtime yet?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hardy-changes says it got uploaded yesterday
<Hobbsee> it's built
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you want that kubuntu-meta change to be accepted, i assume?
<Hobbsee>  amarok (2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3) hardy; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>  .
<Hobbsee>    * Added kdebase-kio-plugins as a recommened package
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: ^ why?
<Hobbsee> what does it give us?
<apachelogger> wtf
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hm?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: that stuff works perfectly fine for me since Riddell uploaded both changes yesterday
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: both kde3 and 4 installed?
<apachelogger> yes
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i wonder if this is because both didn't get uploaded at the same time, or something
<apachelogger> they certainly are published now
<apachelogger> seezer: run apt-get update and try upgrading again
<nixternal> published or not, my box wants to uninstall everything! I mean everything :p
<nixternal> am I making the situation better or worse right now? :)
<jjesse> worse :)
<nixternal> hehe, good I am succeeding then
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7209/
<apachelogger> works for me
 * apachelogger has to leave for a project presentation
<apachelogger> laters
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: a few people uploaded that as well on the bug
<eagles0513875> it seems like it wants to uninstall everything kde3 related
<eagles0513875> if u have kde4 installed it wants to remove everything kde3 related seems like u cannot have both of them at the same time
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [Critical,Fix committed]
<eagles0513875> ill be back later guys
<Riddell> plugging my ipod in makes amarok want to remake the database on it
<davmor2> Riddell: that's to teach you not to use an Ipod I like kde more and more ;)
<Riddell> I'm easily persuaded to the virtues of things I don't have to pay for unfortunately
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: can you add today's kubuntu meeting to fridge
<Riddell> 22:00
<Riddell> utc
<seezer> how frequently do the *.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors get synced?
<Riddell> depends on the mirror
<seezer> de in my case
<davmor2> I'm sure I asked this some time ago but I forgot the answer why are there 2 terminals?
<Riddell> davmor2: in KDE 4?  because adept brings in the KDE 3 one
<davmor2> that's it :)
<davmor2> ta
<freeflying> 22：00 UTC, its too early here, can not join with you guys :)
<nixternal> Riddell: added the meeting at 22:00, however at 21:00 there is a Server Team Meeting
<nixternal> possibly they won't take longer than an hour
<seezer> is packages.ubuntu.com "live"? iow does it always show the newest versions or is it also synced from time to time?
<jpatrick> seezer: should be live
<seezer> ok. then apachelogger forgot to upload or something.. :)
<jpatrick> by the offset of a day
<jpatrick> or something..
<Riddell> packages. will have a delay, launchpad won't
<seezer> Riddell: good to know, thanks
<smarter> shortcut to launchpad: usrc:package
<smarter> 'in Konqueror)
<seezer> i'll teach my firefox too, until i get a searchbar back in konqui ;)
<Tm_T> stdin: wakey
<Tm_T> Riddell: 8.10 will use KDE 4.1, right?
<stdin> hmm?
<Tm_T> stdin: any plans to package 4.1 ?
<stdin> when it's comes out I guess ;)
<stdin> I think we're going to want whatever the latest KDE release is at the time in hardy
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I mean for 8.10 series
<stdin> oh 8.10
<Tm_T> hmm, I was thinking to package from svn, something like once a week perhaps
<ScottK> We previously discussed jumping straight to 4.1 snapshots when Intrepid opens since we know that's what we'll release with.
<stdin> Tm_T: sound's like a good idea, but packaging svn is always more difficult that you think, even if you think it'll be difficult, it'll be more so. just to spite you ;)
<Tm_T> stdin: oh I know very well, it's moving target <3
<stdin> I tried it for a little while back in the 3.9x.x days, soon stopped that
<nixternal> lol
<stdin> but if you can get it to work, then I'll love you forever :)
<Tm_T> great
<Tm_T> I will need your help though
<stdin> you dare to ask the wise and mysterious "stdin" for help? MU-HA-HA-HA
<stdin> I guess I'll have to clear a few gigs again for svn checkouts
<nixternal> jcastro: you didn't tell me that Gabriel was a big time Gnomeite :p
<smarter> great idea, for what I've read on the intarweb, it looks like people are disappointed by Kubuntu not providing KDE 4.1 packages
<nixternal> specialKevin just warned me :p
<jcastro> nixternal: I didn't want you leaving him in Gary, Indiana or something
<nixternal> smarter: have you seen the other distros trying to do 4.1 packages? they are all fairly horrible
<nixternal> jcastro: hahahaha, look at this!
<Tm_T> stdin: mostly to help to start living with PPA, haven't used it yet
<nixternal> 11:38:16 [ nixternal] there will be 2 KDE guys in the car, so if he gets out of hand, we will drop him off in Gary
<nixternal> 11:39:03 [ nixternal] or Benton Harbor, or Detroit
<smarter> people seem to like opensuse, never tried it
<jcastro> heh
<stdin> Tm_T: yeah, but'll likely be up at around 3am going "hmm, why isn't this building, let's try (x) or (y)..." ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> sounds familiar
<Riddell> openoffice compiled!
<seezer> Riddell: de.archive isn't syncing too often i guess :) the new kdebase-runtime got uploaded to archive.ubuntu.com at 13:04 (utc i guess), still nothing for us germans
<awen_> seezer: iirc the da mirror was often off by a day, when i used it ... so is not unlikely that de would be the same
<seezer> awen_: one day? that's it for all the cute "de."s in sources.list :)
<awen_> seezer: he :) ... i use the local mirrors for my "stable" machines ... but when running alpha/beta and developing i jump to the global mirror
 * awen_ just had the chance to test the new automatic printer config tool "for real" today ... it works like a charm :D
<seezer> awen_: sounds sane.. :)
<seezer> apachelogger: fyi: 4.0.3-0ubuntu2 works for me too
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hi
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, perhaps my little project could solve the issue of KDE3 -> KDE4 migration?
<Tm_T> or atleast be part of the solution
<awen_> hmm ... konversation seems to be installed on the kubuntu-kde4 cd ... but it is not in the kicker menu so you can start it?
<smarter> s/kicker/plasma/ :)
<awen_> smarter: yeah ... but in any case, it is missing
<awen_> is juk supposed to install mp3 support automatically when playing the first mp3?
<fdoving> awen_: does it try?
<awen_> fdoving: no ... it just loop through all the files in the playlist in about 0.2 seconds and stops at the end
<fdoving> yeah, i think the auto-install thing is amarok specific.
<awen_> fdoving: okay ... do you remember what i need to install to get it working?
<fdoving> juk?
<fdoving> let's see.
<fdoving> awen_: is this the kde4 juk?
<awen_> fdoving: yeah ... i'm trying the kde4 live cd
<fdoving> awen_: then it uses xine.
<fdoving> via phonon.
<fdoving> so you need the xine codec thing. hang on. i'll find the name.
<awen_> fdoving: thanks :)
<fdoving> awen_: maybe libxine1-ffmpeg works.
<awen_> fdoving: yeah ... that was the one
<awen_> okay ... two major bugs in the kde4 live-cd as i see it ... konversation doesn't have an icon, and the help system is completely emty when you enter (no contents, and no text on the frontpage)
<Nightrose> awen_: the help center has been that way since the first hardy cd I tested ;-)
<awen_> Nightrose: i'm not sure, that makes it much better, he
<Nightrose> ;-) right - just wanted to let you know
<awen_> :)
<awen_> but at least the konversation icon would be a winner to have, i think
<awen_> is there any difference between the icon handling in kde4 vs. kde3? ... or asked in another way; does anyone have an idea where to look for the missing konversation icon in kde4?
<fdoving> konversation is kde3 right?
<awen_> fdoving: yeah
<fdoving> i need to download this cd i guess. do you have a link around?
<awen_> fdoving: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Arby> awen_: on my kde4 box it's /usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/$SIZE/apps
<fdoving> awen_: you can try to link konversation.desktop to /usr/share/applications/kde4/konversation.desktop
<Arby> where $SIZE=128x128 etc
<fdoving> awen_: is the menu-item there, just missing the icon?
<awen_> fdoving: no .. .the menu-item is not there at all
<awen_> but the binary is at least there
<fdoving> awen_: ok, then you can try to link: ln -s /usr/share/applications/{kde/konversation.desktop,kde4/konversation.desktop}
<awen_> i'll just try to start the live-cd again and test that...
<awen_> fdoving: do you use a non-us keyboard layout?
<fdoving> awen_: yes. norwegian
<awen_> fdoving: if you get your hands on the kde4 live-cd ... please test if it works for you to choose your keyboard layout
<fdoving> ok, it's downloading.
<fdoving> 6%.
<awen_> it doesn't work for me (using danish kb layout)
<fdoving> 25min remaining.
<fdoving> using the systray-icon?
<awen_> fdoving: no ... choosing it when you start
<fdoving> ah.ok.
<awen_> F3 in the boot menu
<awen_> hmm... the keyboard layout actually worked this time; but konsole refuses to accept æøå characters
<fdoving> oh.
<awen-testing> seems the icon appears when you install the konversation package
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install irssi
<nixternal> :D
 * awen-testing still wonders where he got the konversation binary from on the last boot
<awen-testing> nixternal: yeah ... but i'm quite sure that works; no testing needed ;)
<nixternal> :)
 * awen_ needs to find somewhere to hide a server running his irssi in a screen
<yao_ziyuan> now in kubuntu 8.04 beta
<yao_ziyuan> certainly an improvement
<Riddell> yay
<awen_> yao_ziyuan: welcome :)
<yao_ziyuan> except the default wallpaper/style/window decoration problem discussed last time.
<yao_ziyuan> but new users should be unable to tell the regression
<Serega> meeting?
<yao_ziyuan> no, just in this channel
<awen_> isn't it in an hour?
<awen_> yao_ziyuan: are you on kde3 or kde4 ?
<nixternal> 1 HOUR UNTIL MEETING!
<nixternal> hopefully the server team will be done by then
<yao_ziyuan> next time, consider a default look like:
<yao_ziyuan> http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/%E6%BB%A1%E5%9C%B0%E7%BA%A2.png?gda=YO_4BVAAAACHWpUiYTwLawza5SKvOatowZlB5waSfPHNxuPYNUTKTWG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDR7_Fjeke83a4QZCnRfQPyQoIz2glZWHiQ1B5n2ykWZLA
<Serega> ah... darn I missed my timezone :))
<yao_ziyuan> or:
<nixternal> yao_ziyuan: tinyurl :)
<yao_ziyuan> http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/workspace080228.png?gda=86NB5UQAAACHWpUiYTwLawza5SKvOatowZlB5waSfPHNxuPYNUTKTWG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDSi_7LkP3M6egTwwyaOk0t9IegfnwZa-Ew6rpGDNRO6hA
<nixternal> that badboy wrapped 4 times in my irssi window :)
<yao_ziyuan> sorry, i think tinyurl is a solution too indirect
<yao_ziyuan> lol. google is so good at creating long urls.
<yao_ziyuan> awen_: kde3
<nixternal> I have always liked that raindrops wallpaper..though I think another distro is already using it
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy doing RC release notes?  I expect most of it can be copied from beta
<nixternal> I might be able to whip up something tonight
<yao_ziyuan> that raindrops wallpaper reminds me of my first day as a freshman
<nixternal> tying up some loose ends before I head out on my road trip
<awen_> yao_ziyuan: what is it that has gotten worse about the look since gutsy in your opinion?
<Riddell> nixternal: where's your road trip to?
<nixternal> Riddell: Jorge Castro's house :)  Penguicon actually
<nixternal> and if I don't find a place to stay, I am sleeping in wolfger's car :p
<wolfger> @nixternal: That's gonna be a long walk, since I'm not planning on having my car at Penguicon
<wolfger> I'm getting a ride out
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> wolfger: you can stop the @ stuff, this is IRC :p
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<nixternal> you my friend, are a twitterholic
 * wolfger continues the @nixternal stuff
<nixternal> hehe
<wolfger> easiest to adopt one standard way of typing for all fomats
<wolfger> I do /me on Twitter and IM even though it doesn't work
<wolfger> so I'll do @<yourname> here
<nixternal> ya, I made fun of someone doing that today
<wolfger> heh
<wolfger> So did Jorge drive Jono to Michigan from California, or what?
<nixternal> I have no clue...forgot about them being in California
<wolfger> could have saved Penguicon some bucks, and called it a business trip for Canonical
<yao_ziyuan> still i want to reiterate the "language concepts" problem:
<yao_ziyuan> in Regional & Language,
<yao_ziyuan> there are too many confusing concepts about languages:
<yao_ziyuan> "languages to add",
<yao_ziyuan> "installed languages",
<yao_ziyuan> "default language",
<yao_ziyuan> "system language"
<yao_ziyuan> should just use a simple listbox with checkboxes, like ubuntu's and fedora's
<yao_ziyuan> like:
<yao_ziyuan> [x] English
<yao_ziyuan> [x] Chinese
<yao_ziyuan> [ ] German
<yao_ziyuan> a [x] item means that language is installed
<yao_ziyuan> a [ ] item means not installed yet
<yao_ziyuan> if Chinese is installed, the system automatically enables scim
<yao_ziyuan> that's what i want
<fdoving> awen_: looks like æøå works for me in kde4 on the livecd.
<awen_> fdoving: nice
<awen_> fdoving: how does konsole treat them?
<fdoving> awen_: forgot to test that, and shut down that machine, i need to leave anyway. i'll try tomorrow. bye.
<awen_> fdoving: okay .... bye
 * claydoh will only be around a short while :( will try to be around as long as I can
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in 1 minute in #ubuntu-meeting
 * Serega actively nods
 * awen_ is already preparing ... making himself a sup of coffee
<Jucato> Serega's escited heheh
<Jucato> excited*
<awen_> s/sup/cup
<Riddell> kwwii, nixternal, Tonio_, Hobbsee
<Serega> Jucato: wasn't you excited, huh? :)
<Jucato> I was a nervous wreck :P
<nixternal> yo yo
<Tonio_> yep is it time ?
<Tonio_> 22 UTC.... right it's +2 here...
 * Jucato says in a dark voice, "It is time..."
<Jucato> QArea? kool! sounds like a Qt class :)
<Serega> Jucato: :)
<Sergey_Galat> :))))))))
 * Serega dances
<Jucato> nixternal: now I understand where you inherited the scariness from :)
<nixternal> hehe
 * Jucato feels soooo out of the loopy loop
<nosrednaekim> ooops.... gonna be late ^_^
<Jucato> you already are
<Jucato> :P
<nosrednaekim> I know :)
<nosrednaekim> seems pretty quiet though
<nixternal> interesting, just found out I am on the proposed 'Americas Membership Council'
<Jucato> KDE Americas?
<seele> hmm?
<Jucato> AmeriKa :P
<Jucato> moin seele!
 * seele waves
<neversfelde|mobi> good to see some Kubuntu people in theses new CCs
<Jucato> oh Ubuntu Council heheh
<seele> oi vey.. slow meeting
<ScottK> nixternal: For the RC release notes the bit about displayconfig an no xorg.conf can be removed.  It's been fixed.
<nixternal> ScottK: rock on, thanks!
<ScottK> nixternal: Guidance power-manaer now has the slightly cool new feature of showing your power consumption if you're on battery.
<ScottK> maneer/manager
<nixternal> manuer?
<nixternal> ;p
<nosrednaekim> oh.... Lure finally commited my patch? sweet!
<awen_> nixternal: if you need a screenshot of the new feature, just tell me :)
<nosrednaekim> be warned, that feature only works with a select few laptops...
<nixternal> awen_: a screenshot would be nice if you already have it rocking...would be sweet if it were with a default theme and 1024x768, but if it isn't, no big deal
<awen_> nixternal: i have a test user somewhere ... will fetch it for you as soon as the meeting is over
<awen_> nixternal: not default theme though: http://awen.dk/packages/snapshot3.png
<nixternal> ya, no rush on it...I have a feeling someone will be finishing the release notes anyways, but who knows, maybe I can get them down before I leave
<awen_> nixternal: and as nosrednaekim said above ^^
<nixternal> groovy
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: It works on my circa 2001 Dell Latitude L400, so it certainly doesn't depend on any new features.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: interesting. well, like alot of ACPI stuff, I guess its finicky
<nosrednaekim> (doesn't work with half the laptops I try it on)
<ScottK> OK.  It works on 2 of 2 for me.
<awen_> nosrednaekim: it needs to be supported by the battery + the acpi ... and then hal needs to be aware of it
<nosrednaekim> awen_: I know :)
<awen_> ScottK: kubuntu meeting is still on in #ubuntu-meeting btw
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-17
<yuriy> Riddell: i can "nominate for release" but i don't think i can milestone, so it's certainly not anyone who can edit bugs
<Riddell> yuriy: maybe it's core-dev members then
<Riddell> or motu
<yuriy> that would make sense
<Riddell> in usual launchpad manor, there's no way to find out who has permissions on something
<yuriy> still beats bugzilla. at least most of the time it tells you what you can and can't do
 * yuriy had to ask about kde bugzilla
<awen_> nixternal: here you go
<awen_> http://awen.dk/packages/snapshot1.png
<apachelogger> oh c'mon that can't be true -.-
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kdebase-runtime-data
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime-data also has a kde3 package as alternative dep
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> yuriy: there you have the cause of that languageselector issue
<awen_> apachelogger: that's no fun trick to pull up the hat this late
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I have to get up in 4 hours
<apachelogger> going to bed doesn't make all that much sense I guess :S
<yuriy> :O
<apachelogger> I know who is sleeping tomorrow afternoon
<apachelogger> bah, on friday I have a test in politics
<apachelogger> that load of tests seem to be never ending -.-
 * awen_ just realised that he too is getting up in 4 hours
<apachelogger> we just shouldn't do meetings that late
<awen_> apachelogger: is there any other way to get the language selector working do you think?
<awen_> apachelogger: right ... damn time differences :)
<apachelogger> awen_: just install [01:39:10] <apachelogger> oh c'mon that can't be true -.-
<apachelogger> [01:39:14] <apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kdebase-runtime-data
<apachelogger> argh
 * apachelogger kicks quasel
<apachelogger> awen_: install kdebase-runtime-data-common
<awen_> apachelogger: but that isn't installed as deafault, right?
<apachelogger> apparently not
<awen_> apachelogger: it is only 3 mb in size unpackad ... so that one just needs to fit the cd
 * awen_ can obviously not spell anymore
<apachelogger> awen_: there is a bug
<apachelogger> I really don't understand kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> I will have to check the whole control file
<apachelogger> something is awfully wrong there
 * awen_ haven't ventured that deep into the magics of kde yet
<apachelogger> it's a packaging issue ;-)
<awen_> then i'm game again :P
<nixternal> his english is...not good .... he is from the US
<nixternal> gahahahaha, that is the funniest thing I have ever read to date!
<nixternal> thanks awen_ for the screeny
<awen_> nixternal: you're welcome
<awen_> nixternal: how are the RC notes coming out (= do you have a draft up already?)
<nixternal> haven't even started them yet
<awen_> okay ... i'll try to find them sometime tomorrow then
<CheGuevara> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-April/011132.html
<CheGuevara> not reaaly great english
<CheGuevara> *really
<awen_> CheGuevara: nah ... could be better
<awen_> must be time to get to bed now ... goodnight everyone
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu
<nixternal> Riddell && ScottK && the rest of you that wanted a reminder :)
<nixternal> look up ^^ :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: haha.... "KDE is pleased to grace us with.....
<ScottK> nixternal: I think "Handful of laptops" is rather pessimistic for power-manager.
<ScottK> nixternal: Mind if I change it?
<JontheEchidna> Shouldn't that be "This latest release, version 4.0.3"?
<JontheEchidna> and isn't Amarok 1.4.9.1 shipped, rather than 1.4.8?
<ScottK> You are correct for Amarok: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+publishinghistory
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T
<nixternal> ScottK: ya fix it if you haven't...all I did was copy and paste Beta
<nixternal> to busy tonight
<ScottK> nixternal: Fixed it.
<ScottK> At least the guidance bit.
<nixternal> groovy
<Serega> morning, friends!
<yuriy> night, Serega
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he's got a pretty bad connection - he's not going to be much use for testing, FYI.
 * Hobbsee originally picked him up for testing for gutsy
<Hobbsee> if, in the event, that he *can* get an image downloaded in the time required, and get it tested before the images go out, then he may be helpful
<Jucato> eagles?
<Hobbsee> yes
 * Jucato snickers :)
<Hobbsee> the may, because he still may require a stack of hand holding to figure out if bits actually work.
<Jucato> heh I remember my early days :)
<yao_ziyuan> i think hardy's "times new roman" font has a not very good spacing
<yao_ziyuan> for example,
<yao_ziyuan> my firefox displays this web page in times new roman: http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/multimedia/2008/04/gallery_plasma
<yao_ziyuan> it's like some spacings are too narrow while some others too wide
<yao_ziyuan> i think this times font is not mature
<yao_ziyuan> or maybe i just should get used to it...
<Jucato> hm...
 * Jucato takes a glance at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> that guy stilll has a clue, even if he hasn't learnt yet about where he should put things so that htey are effective.
<Jucato> does Ubuntu have a new Times New Roman font? :)
<Hobbsee> funny thing is, i think he's got msttcorefonts there, for it to be times new roman.
<Hobbsee> i really doubt it - that's a MS font.
<Jucato> definitely... but he didn't stick around long enough to be educated...
<Jucato> though I doubt he'll listen :)
<Hobbsee> ah well
<Hobbsee> just send him to microsoft to go and patch the fonts there
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> wanna bet he'll say that this bug is the only bug that Ubuntu should work on? :D
 * eagles0513875 away
<Jucato> !away | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<Jucato> oops.. it wasn't a public auto away :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he's not that bad.
<Hobbsee> (yao)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if you say so :)
<jussi01> argh, why do people always have to be building edgy lang packs in the ppa's? :/
<jussi01> I just have 1 litttle package to be built... :/
<stdin> jussi01: heh, they always seem to do that at the worse possible time. so far just about every KDE4 release for instance
<jussi01> stdin: why do they do it? I mean, really :/
<Jucato> It's a konspiracy, I tell you!
<jussi01> lol
<stdin> why? I don't know. ask pitti I guess
<Jucato> he's part of the konspiracy! hush...
 * Jucato grins devilishly
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 sighs...  BUILDING i386 build of language-pack-is 1:6.10+20080409 in ubuntu edgy RELEASE [ubuntu-langpack] (AUTO) - 29 waiting
<stdin> 16 language packs so, ~16 mins (3 mins per package/3 buildds) and then 10 other packages :)
<stdin> I'd guess you have at least an hour to wait
<stdin> and that's if one buildd doesn't break in the meantime
 * jussi01 cries
<jussi01> stdin: how did you know it was 16 lang packs?
<stdin> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<jussi01> ahh
<stdin> I've checked that page more times that I've checked my own homepage by now...
<\sh> apachelogger, re: Icons -> yesterday I reinstalled a machine with yesterdays ubuntu daily iso..installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop...removed all .kde* dirs from $HOME...and voila menu icons...so I think it's a problem installing kde3 at the same time, or doing a dist-upgrade from gutsy with kde3 + installing kde4 afterwards.
<mhb> hi folks
<jussi01> morning mhb
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I was wondering if I should be in our -kde4 group in launchpad
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: you can if you like
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which package?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: heh, I will then thanks, should get prepared for 4.1 happiness
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> is anyone subscribed to the mailing list so far?
<Tm_T> I haven't, though, I haven't been in home much lately
<Hobbsee> oh well, we'll see what happens.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you accept both invitations please?
<sahin_h> Hi! I have only two choices in the screensaver configuration in hardy when I use KDE4.
<sahin_h> The two choices: Blank screen and Random.
<sahin_h> Is it a known bug?
<sahin_h> In KDE3 everything is normal. I have the usual screensaver selections.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what will they do?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: join kubuntu-kde4-members
<Riddell> sahin_h: I suspect that proves how many people care about screensavers these days
<sahin_h> Riddell: Well, I'm using screensaver to lock my computer. I have funny colleagues. You know. ;-)
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: blank?
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Yes, blank is a possible option. However I prefer the clock screensaver.
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: And screensaver just works when I used KDE 4.0.2 on hardy.
<Hobbsee> right
<sahin_h> Is it time to fill a bugreport on lp?
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: do you have kscreensaver-kde4 installed?
<sahin_h> Nevermind. Problem solved.
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Yes, you're right!
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: thought so.
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: aptitude install kscreensaver-kde4 solved the problem.
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: However I think kubuntu-kde4-desktop package has to depends on kscreensaver-kde4
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what package?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: enocontext.
<Jucato> <Hobbsee> Jucato: which package? <-- I meant your question :)
<Hobbsee> oh
<Jucato> or did you mistake me for jussi01 again? :)
<Jucato> or jussio1
<Hobbsee> jussi01: was the one that was supposed to be fore
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> damn tab.
 * Jucato just loves when that happens :)
<Jucato> can't wait for the day when someone gives me credit for jussi01/jussio1's work :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * Hobbsee looks up his LP page, finds his ppa
 * Jucato wonders if LP is just slow for him, or slow in general...
<Hobbsee> meh.  his build is already done
 * Hobbsee can boost the priority of individual packages, for ppa
<Jucato> is there anything you *can't* do? :D
<Hobbsee> a lot.
<Hobbsee> there's still a whole bunch of stuff not implemented thru LP
<Jucato> but you can poke a lot too heheh :)
 * Jucato hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> and i don't work fro canonical, so...
<Hobbsee> hehe, indee.d
<Jucato> indee.d... in the tradition of init.d and profile.d :D
<Jucato> lol sorry :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<davmor2> Riddell: everything relatively stable cd wise?
<Riddell> davmor2: I believe so
<Riddell> 20080417.1 for alternates, 20080417 for desktops
<sahin_h> I filled a bug against kubuntu-kde4-desktop. How can I mark it as a wish? This bug isn't so serious.
<sahin_h> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-kde4-meta/+bug/218552/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218552 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "kubuntu-kde4-desktop dependency on kscreensaver-kde4" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> cool :)
 * Hobbsee wonders how big the kde4 images are anyway, and if htey're pushed for space
<Jucato> Hobbsee: 1024x768?
<Jucato> oh wait.. different kind of image :/
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> bits accepted.  yay
<eagles0513875> can anyone confirm bug #218547
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218547 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 doesnt know how to open downloaded files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218547
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: morning
<eagles0513875> bug #218547 actually is confirmed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218547 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 doesnt know how to open downloaded files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218547
<eagles0513875> i would be willing to work on this bug but im guessing one needs firefox knowledge
<windowslogger> eagles0513875: hey
<eagles0513875> windowslogger: sup
<windowslogger> we were talking yesterday about how long it took you to get the kdebase bugs fixed with the result that we don't think you should do _bug fixing_ just now
<windowslogger> I think you and me were talking about 6 hours to get these small patches created
<eagles0513875> windowslogger: apachelogger is the one who created the bug im new to this world here
<windowslogger> eagles0513875: therefore I highly recommend you should start off with testing
<windowslogger> windowslogger = apachelogger
<eagles0513875> windowslogger: oh
<windowslogger> eagles0513875: I know that you are new ;-)
<eagles0513875> windowslogger: didnt realize that u were one in the same lol
<eagles0513875> now i do
<windowslogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
 * eagles0513875 bangs head on desk
<windowslogger> eagles0513875: currently we need a lot of ISO testing for hardy, so I recommend you talk to Riddell on how to get get started with it
<eagles0513875> windowslogger: ok
<eagles0513875> whats the pbuilder environment for is that for testing
<windowslogger> no, building packages
<windowslogger> which leads to another thing
<Serega> CD images for testing should be taken from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080417/   right?
<Riddell> Serega: yep
<Riddell> Serega: or daily/ or kubuntu-kde4/
<Riddell> or dvd/
<eagles0513875> windowslogger: that answers my question about iso testing
<eagles0513875> Riddell: what exactly needs to be tested on the iso
<Riddell> eagles0513875: installing it
<davmor2> Riddell: Or all Like me :)
<eagles0513875> Riddell: ok lol
<Riddell> you can also follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Cases/KubuntuDesktop
<Riddell> and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Cases/KubuntuKDE4Desktop
<eagles0513875> question and this is probably a really noobish question how does one test the bug fixes that they work on
<Serega> great
<Riddell> by running the app and seeing if the issue has been fixed
 * Serega believes today is a perfect day to install hardy to the laptop :)
<eagles0513875> how does one install the updated pkg
<Riddell> eagles0513875: google it!
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> ha, there went the collection
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the other thing is - please try to only ask questions when you can't find the answers using wiki.ubunt/help.ubuntu/google.com
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: otherwise you keep developers busy with answering questions about stuff which is well documented anyway
<apachelogger> and therfore slow down development
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok
<eagles0513875> sry to all for all my stupid questions
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: well, it's better to ask questions than to stay unknowing, but since most common stuff in ubuntu development is documented somewhere certain questions are just pointless
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok i got ya. i got a question i just confirmed a firefox3 bug to be able to fix it would u need to have a decent knowledge about firefoc
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I wouldn't go for it then, but rather provide information as those who know about firefox request them
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> in genearl I recommend you to do some work on bugs, try to reproduce them, if you do, mark them as confirmed, if information gets requested, provide it etc.
<apachelogger> I think you can get a fairly good knowledge about ubuntu and the ubuntu development processes
<apachelogger> this way you can support the developers with useful information in order to fix bugs more efficiant
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok thats what im doing i think what got me on that kde bug was the deadline and not having sufficient time to test it before uploading but in the future i will test before i release
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you also didn't work accurate enough, there were at least 50% of all the debdiffs rejected either because the changelog was wrong or you had backup files in the diff
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i fixed it to where kate doesnt save them any more
<apachelogger> but I think that requires training, and working on bugs is probably a good oportunity to do so
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: yeah, still you should review anything before uploading
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i will considering i have been at it for a vry short time i have committed alot of new things to memory
<apachelogger> yes, but you are not just now ready to fix bugs in my opinion
<apachelogger> these patches take about 5 minutes when you know all that stuff and you really had to start at the very bottom
<eagles0513875> ya
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://www.haklambach.at/U6/Berichte/07_08/20080416_maturapraesentation/images/IMG_0361.jpg
<Nightrose> apachelogger: woahhhhh
<Nightrose> looking good in a suit :P
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: who were u presenting to
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Riddell> looks like a funeral :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: even with a lota business event... i.e. quite similar ;-)
<Nightrose> *lol* Riddell
<apachelogger> s/business event/business people
<apachelogger> s/even/event
<Nightrose> apachelogger: what did you talk about?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the linux migration project we did for that MIVA thingy
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: kool
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ah awesome
<d-miller> is the kubuntu wallpaper still cc2.5 by-nc-sa, or was an alternative license arranged with its author?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: our tutor (left hand side) is tha coolest http://www.haklambach.at/U6/Berichte/07_08/20080416_maturapraesentation/images/IMG_0456.jpg :D
<eagles0513875> im hoping to start doing kubuntu presentations to these big electronic stores to provide support for machines sold
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe
<Riddell> d-miller: I'm pretty sure stefans got another licence for it
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: you should get a good knowledge about Kubuntu before doing that or they will kick you out really soon for waisting their time ;-)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: probably not a bad idea at least i can start putting a presentation together
<d-miller> Riddell: ok either way the copyright file in k-d-s still mentions the vladstudio one
<Nightrose> right :) and if it is good it can be used by others as well
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hihi @ http://www.haklambach.at/U6/Berichte/07_08/20080416_maturapraesentation/pages/IMG_0451.htm <- typical Alex style ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: he said like 300 times 'nun'
<Nightrose> *lol*
<apachelogger> "und nun kann man foobar"
<smarter_> ScottK: around?
<mok0> Ever since one of the recent upgrades, many of the icons in my KDE4 menu have disappeard
<mok0> could it be some cache thing?
<Riddell> wouldn't think so
<Riddell> kde doesn't have an icon cache
<mok0> It's not all icons, it's mainly the ones that expand
<mok0> Hmm, I can't even change icon theme... the progress bar just goes to 90% and then start over... until I cancel
<eagles0513875> Riddell: is the meeting you are having for everyone or particular people
<Riddell> eagles0513875: kubuntu meetings are for anyone, but we don't have one planned
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Test RC Candidates
<eagles0513875> i just got an email saying there was one in 30 min
<Riddell> hrm
<eagles0513875> from the mailing list
<Jucato> that happened 12 hours ago
<Riddell> then the mailing list is being slow
<Riddell> I sent that last night
<eagles0513875> ok
 * Nightrose got that mail last night
<Riddell> New Kubuntu Desktop CDs up 20080417.1
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: i think there is something screwey with my isp
<Nightrose> might be :)
 * Nightrose would love to test isos but can't :( - really hope my connection gets fixed tomorrow
<smarter> I think I've found a bug in PolicyKit with guidance-power-manager
<smarter> step 1: launch gpm, make sure that you can change cpu frequency
<smarter> step 2: do "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart", restart gpm
<smarter> you cannot change cpu frequency anymore
<smarter> If I prevent gpm from catching the errors, I see this: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.CPUFreq.org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.cpufreq no <-- (action, result)
<eagles0513875> and i just found another bug
<eagles0513875> i just installed gpm and i cant even launch it
<Jucato> sure you installed guidance-power-manager and not gpm?
<Jucato> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<eagles0513875> has anyone else had it in amarok 1.4.9 where they would be listening then all of a sudden it randomly cuts off saying the play list is finished when its not. the only way to get back to listening to the stream would be to rebuffer. or other scnairon on one particular stream last night out of the blue it would change songs but i would not be getting any audio coming through on this end. it would still be streaming but no audio
<eagles0513875> coming through. then again to remedy the situation i would have to rebuffer the stream
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: morning
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: u listen to streams much on amarok cuz i seem to be having this particular issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/218607
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218607 in amarok "amarok 1.4.9 cut audio streams" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> No, I don't.
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: i am not sure if its a connectivity issue or an amarok bug
 * Nightrose slaps eagles0513875 
 * eagles0513875 gives self a black eye
<Nightrose> and yes it might be a problem with the stream or your connection
<Nightrose> please try other strems and see if it still happens
<eagles0513875> even a shoutcast stream it happened already today
<eagles0513875> even on the cool streams it does the same thing but 2nd issue happens only on this particular stream but not on any others
<smarter> hipothesis: PolicyKit doesn't work, unless DBUS is restarted and then guidance-power-manager doesn't know how to interact with PolicyKit
<eagles0513875> is this ok to be packaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218571
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218571 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] GHC6 STM" [Undecided,New]
<smarter> It looks like consolekit sessions are stopped when dbus is restarted
<smarter> (check with ck-list-sessions)
<JontheEchidna> I have a debdiff to fix bug 218552
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218552 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "kubuntu-kde4-desktop dependency on kscreensaver-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218552
<JontheEchidna> Who should I poke when I have things such as bugfixes? Or, I suppose, what is the normal way to make known that I have made a patch?
<stdin> JontheEchidna: upload it to the bug report
<JontheEchidna> oh, good
<stdin> JontheEchidna: can you set the bug to confirmed then? and I think it should recommend kscreensaver-kde4, not depend
<JontheEchidna> I set it to recommend on kscreensaver-kde4, I believe
<JontheEchidna> Unless I'm horribly mistaken
<stdin> oh, so you did ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<stdin> then just prod Riddell
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: that don't ask 'silly questions' also applies also to issues you might have - #kubuntu or #kubuntu-kde4 is the channel of choice... same for pasting bugs you just reported
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<JontheEchidna> I have to be going now, see you guys later.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I have a fix for bug 218552, so obligatory *poke*
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218552 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "kubuntu-kde4-desktop dependency on kscreensaver-kde4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218552
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Jucato> Live long and prosper! \\//,
<smarter> ScottK: I've modified a bit the powermanager patch to handle hal/dbus restarts: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu16.debdiff
 * Hobbsee reads backscroll, cringes.
<Hobbsee> for the love of all things nice and fluffy.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: if you ask another stupid question, that you could have easily googled and gotten an answer for, i'm banning you from here too, because you're disrupting development.
<Hobbsee> Also see what apachelogger told you earlier.
<apachelogger> oh, Hobbsee is here
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: hey :)
<Hobbsee> heya apachelogger
<Jucato> oh Hobbsee is here? O.o
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: yeah, was watching tv
 * Jucato hides
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: any objections?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: nope
<smarter> +1
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: or go now?
<Hobbsee> guess i'd better wait a little bit, at least.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: give him a chance
<Hobbsee> k
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you really should restrain a bit in what you say in here
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: he's been told that before, it hasn't stopped him previously.
<apachelogger> existing bans is not a good condition really
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: eparse?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: what does eparse mean?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: "i don't understand" - it actually means "error parsing"
<Hobbsee> or "error in parse"
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> geek :P
<Hobbsee> like ENOJUCATO means that there's an error that Jucato isn't here
<apachelogger> indeed
<Hobbsee> i pikced it up from #u-d a long time ago, i'm afraid
<Jucato> lol! so that's what that meant :)
<Jucato> elol
<Jucato> error in laughing out loud
<Jucato> (means either you choked or coughed or fell of your chair, in which case you're roflmao'ing)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: I just wanted to make clear that eagles0513875 is having a higher risk of getting banned than someone who is not already banned in other ubuntu channel's
<apachelogger> considering banning happens for a reason
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: indeed.
 * apachelogger would actually do it in a random way
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: well, actually - if he put this into any development channels, he'd get the boot pretty quickly.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: but here, he gets less chances, as he's already had his chances back in june and july last year, got banned, has shown up in here, and has still shown no real signs of improvement (excluding hitting on me)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: the fact that he has bans in other channels is irrelevant - but the fact that he has been banned previously, and shows no sign of improvement, does.
<Hobbsee> if that makes sense.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: it does, though for me, as someone who just tries to work here, an existing ban would increase the probably I ask for a ban
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: true
<Riddell> glad to see the kde 4 CD does have icons in the apps menu, mok0 and \sh must be imagining it :)
<\sh> Riddell, it's really a glitch when a) upgrading from gutsy+kde3 or kde3+kde4 somewhat installed at the same time
<\sh> Riddell, on a clean hardy with kde3 isntalled then kde4 I actually don't see the menu icons at all (the app icons are there)
<\sh> Riddell, even with removing all ~/.kde* dirs/files
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how big are our kde4 cds?
<Riddell> about 6 inches :)
<Hobbsee> bah.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: size-wize, re adding kscreensaver-kde4 to them
<Riddell> about 700MB
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmm.
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> hahaha, about 6 inches....that was a good one
<seele> 6 inches huh?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> that can be (mis)interpreted in soooo many ways
<nixternal> seele: not over at Nationals stadium this morning?
<seele> nixternal: ugh.. no way.  my friends are trying to get me to go to a Pirates/Nationals game this weekend
<nixternal> hey, Nationals have a chance against the Pirates
<Jucato> seele: I get to see your glasses everytime I run Akregator 4 btw :)
<seele> nixternal: i made the mistake of scheduling a meeting in town the same day of the papal mass :p
<Riddell> kwwii: doing any test installs today?
<nixternal> my brother got skybox tickets for the cubs game last night but I didn't go...kickin' myself for not going now
<seele> nixternal: i'm from pittsburgh, so i would be going to watch the pirates get their asses kicked
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> what is it about the DC area and people from Pittsburgh? when I was stationed there, everyone in my command was a Pittsburgh fan
<nixternal> is Pittsburgh that bad people would move to DC?
<bentob0x> will 2.6.25 be in 8.04?
<nixternal> don't think so
<bentob0x> or is it waaaay too short :)
<seele> nixternal: rockville is the #3 relocation city for pittsburghers, i think somewhere in virginia is #8 and gaithersburg is #11
<nixternal> not enough time I don't think
<nixternal> seele: wow, didn't know that
<seele> nixternal: there was a mass exodus in the 70s because the steel industry collapsed
<nixternal> ahh, that makes sense
<bentob0x> chances for an update to 2.6.25 within how many months you think?
<seele> nixternal: now it has the problem of creating a sustainable tech industry.. all of the talent is leaving the city
<nixternal> I wonder if some went into the mining business then in VA and northern MD
<nixternal> bentob0x: probably as soon as the Intrepid repos open it will get upgraded there...wouldn't count on it getting upgraded in Hardy any time soon if at all
<nixternal> but I don't follow the kernel development, so that is just a guess or my opinion really
<seele> nixternal: i think most of the DC transplants are college graduates
<bentob0x> k
<nixternal> my cousin lived in Pittsburgh as a computer programmer, but the jobs left, so he became a truck driver, and makes way more money now
<seele> lol
<nixternal> ya, never saw that one coming at all
<nixternal> I am guessing my x-wife and daughter made it to Nationals stadium for Mass
<seele> yeah.. the trains were a mess
<nixternal> can't get a hold of them at all...and my x is greek orthodox but loves the pope
<seele> lol
<nixternal> the trains are always a mess..or at least they were in the 90s
<seele> rush hour always.. but my meeting was at 230 and it was a mess :)
<nixternal> jeesh, I used to drive from southern md (south of waldorf) up to FNMA on Wisconsin in DC (just outside Chevy Chase)...talk about a fun drive
<seele> oh ew
<seele> how long did that take?
<nixternal> the funny thing is though, that was more than 40 miles one way, and it always took about an hour to get to work
<seele> wow, that's not bad
<nixternal> I live 20 miles from the city here in Chicago, and it takes anywhere between 1 to 2 hours
<seele> i've come back from meetings in NoVa back to Gaithersburg (~20 miles) and its taken over an hour
<nixternal> ya, I stayed off of the highways...especially the beltway
<nixternal> only time I got on the beltway is when I worked in Crystal City across the street from the Pentagon
<seele> when are you back in MD? youre still in chicago, right?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I will probably come out for a week or so after my daughter finishes school
<nixternal> haven't made up my mind 100% if I am going to move there right away just yet
<seele> ah
<eagles0513875> is amarok2 alpha need testing
<Hobbsee> ...all of it needs testing.  That's why it's a development release.
<kwwii> Riddell: if the iso's are ready I can try one out
<Riddell> kwwii: certainly are, fill in whichever gaps you want on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> jcastro: you tried OEM install on the kde 4 CD?  did you see drawing errors on the background of the OEM user setup app?
<jcastro> Riddell: no I didn't, I can check again though
<Riddell> jcastro: don't worry, it's not important
<Riddell> I can test it other ways
<nixternal> jcastro: got the bbq warmed up yet :)
<nixternal> jcastro: Gabriel isn't going to make it, seems he is still not feeling well
<jcastro> nixternal: nope, testing kubuntu ISOs, it'll be warm by the time you get here though.
<nixternal> maybe I can get Jeff to leave at 1 so we get there around 7
<nixternal> I think you have met Jeff before as well, possibly last week at LUG Radio Live
<jcastro> nixternal: it's a trap, in the guise of a BBQ - I'm actually going to conscript everyone to test ISOs. heh.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I know Jeff tests ISOs all of the time...he always complains to me about something :)
<jcastro> I am ready this time, bumped up to 4gb for vm goodness
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I just keep wiping my one desktop all of the time
<nixternal> the hard drive is going to give up one of these days though
<jjesse> is it the current daily that is the candidate?
<nixternal> I think that is how I have killed drives int he past
<nixternal> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<nixternal> I think you can grab the link to the iso there....I am packing for Michigan :)
<nixternal> jjesse: you should come up to Penguicon
<jjesse> would love to if i had time
<jcastro> Riddell: oh, I triggered something, failed to create filesystem on OEM install
<nixternal> jcastro: are you using vbox?
<jcastro> yes
<nixternal> using a static drive size or the growing type?
<jcastro> growing type
<nixternal> that could be the problem
<jcastro> should I be using the static type?
<nixternal> I blogged about that a month or so back
<jcastro> looking, thanks
<nixternal> I use the static type because I have had that same issue in the past
<nixternal> but usually, if it creates the file on a regular install, you would think it would do the same for oem
<jcastro> yeah it worked on the non-oem ones
<nixternal> my main problem was always with grub though but I had seen the 'failed to create filesystem' with it
<nixternal> jcastro: truth be told, I think Gabriel got scared knowing he would be riding with KDE'ites :)
<nixternal> haha, didn't want us dropping him off in Gary..that is to funny
<jcastro> I think he got sick @ LRL
<nixternal> ya, that's what he said...he got a sore throat
<nixternal> I woke up in Michigan on Saturday with a sore throat that about took me out
<stdin> can someone test something for me in kde4, try "kdesudo <anything>" from a term but enter the wrong pass, does kdesudo actually exit?
 * nixternal tests
<nixternal> We'll all be murdered in our beds!
<nixternal> passprompt
<nixternal> You'll starve!
<nixternal> passprompt
<nixternal> There must be cure for it!
<nixternal> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> after 3 attempts it exited
<stdin> is that kdesudo kde3 or kde4, kde4 one don't output anything for me
<nixternal> kde 4
<nixternal> or
<nixternal> oh
 * nixternal checks
<nixternal> installing kde4 version now
<stdin> heh :p
<stdin> also, I noticed that kdesudo always returns 0, so there's no way to check for successful execution of a command
<txwikinger> Did anything in X break (forwarded X over ssh)
<nixternal> mine quit stdin
<nixternal> after 3 attempts
<stdin> hmm, mine seems to just hang
<nixternal> it does if I hit cancel
<nixternal> just noticed that
<nixternal> which kdesudo shows /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdesudo
<nixternal> but when I run kdesudo kwrite foo it pops up the kde3 version
<stdin> yeah, that's actually a sudo issue
<stdin> sudo seems to use a fixed path
<\sh> Riddell, why it's not possible to resize the kde4 panel to small or tiny and have a usable panel after that? the icons are not shrinking with the panel actually..
<Nightrose> \sh: there seem to be rendering problems with some applets in smaller sizes
<Nightrose> seems to happen for everyone
<\sh> Nightrose, hmmm...I thought at least the icons were now in svg mode..and they should scale up/down properly
<yuriy> morning
<apachelogger> \sh: no, they use png by default... still icon != icon, eventually everything on the desktop is a plasmoid or containment
 * \sh makes a mindnote: present kde4 in default mode and don't change anything, it could fail ;) 
 * apachelogger agrees
<Nightrose> \sh: hehe I will stop you from changing anything I know will break :P
<Nightrose> and I tried a lot so far ;-)
<jjesse> interseting in my vm no matter how many times i click on install nothing happens
<jjesse> on the daily-live labeled current
<jjesse> having problems from the command line or rom KRunner running ubiquity-kdeui
<jjesse> anyone else?
 * jjesse heads to luanch
<jjesse> i can call ubiquity via the command ubiquity in KRunner, but not ubiquity-kdeui as the iccon refers to
<Artemis_Fowl> at last...the feature I have been working on for over a week is at last ready.
<jjesse> once again htis is on the daily-live\current
 * Artemis_Fowl does the happy dance ;-)
<Riddell> jjesse: what output in /var/log/system and /var/log/installer/debug?
<yuriy> somebody confirm bug 218722?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218722 in kdebase "Kubuntu 8.04 - Kde Trash Applet - No empty Menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218722
<jjesse> Riddell: when i click on the install icon?
<jjesse> Riddell: here is the pastebin of /var/log/installer/debug
<jjesse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7301
<jjesse> Riddell: no file for /var/log/system
<Riddell> /var/log/syslog
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> sorry
<jjesse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7302
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: restore grub?
<Riddell> jjesse: nothing very interesting there
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: yep. install/restore grub
<jjesse> i can't find the command ubiquity-kdeui
<Riddell> jjesse: the command is ubiquity
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> calling the command works but not from the icon
<Riddell> jjesse: how about "ubiquity kde_ui"
<jjesse> calling that from either the command line or krunner works correctly
<jjesse> but i can't get the about kubuntu desktop icon to load either
<nixternal> jcastro: is Adam Israel going to be at your place tonight?
<jjesse> anyone else running the current daily-live in a vm and not being able to launch any of the icons on the dstkop?
<smarter> ScottK: ping
<Riddell> jjesse: jcastro was
<Riddell> and it works fine for me on raw hardware
<jjesse> must be me :)
<Riddell> jjesse: what happens running "ubiquity kde_ui" from a console?
<jjesse> Riddell: the installer launches and i can install
<Riddell> most peculiar
<jjesse> that's what i thought, must be my own system or something
<jjesse> i can blame the host operating system ;)
<jcastro> jjesse: all the icons and widgets and all that stuff is working for me so far.
<jjesse> jcastro: hrmm must be something weird for me
<jjesse> i'm using the daily-live/current iso for kde4
<jcastro> I am using 20080417.1
<jjesse> i just downloaded current, i can redownload it
<jjesse> for kde4 or kde3?
<jcastro> kde4
<jcastro> let me add a bunch of custom icons to the desktop and see if I can break something
<Riddell> jjesse: check the md5sum, no need to redownload
<jcastro> all the desktop and panel icons seem to work as intended for me
<jcastro> I get the cool animations too. :D
<jjesse> maybe i got it screwed up or something
<jcastro> I'm on i386 btw
<jjesse> me 2
<apachelogger> Riddell: do motus get a discount at the canonical store?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that I know of
<apachelogger> too bad :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: what would you buy?
<apachelogger> Riddell: couple of stuff, most important the new backpack :)
<Riddell> hmm, bug 175909 looks basty
<Riddell> nasty
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175909 in kde-systemsettings "Administrator button fails to work in kde-settings and kcontrol" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175909
<Riddell> Tonio_: know anything about that?
<nixternal> apachelogger: ya, I like that new backpack myself
<Tonio_> Riddell: gutsy probably :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nonewdcop causing problems, fixed on hardy
<Riddell> people are reporting it now
<Riddell> I'll test when I next have a KDE 3 desktop running
<apachelogger> nixternal: a bit expensive compared to the same version without branding (120 usd vs. 60)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's live session issue since newdcop isn't working somehow
<Tonio_> Riddell: only on live cd I presume right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that I can't test the livecd...... won't work on a mac
<nixternal> alrighty, heading out for my road trip and geek weekend...see you all during the week
<nixternal> jcastro's house or bust!  see ya between 19:00 and 20:00 jcastro :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I know what is the problem exctly, that just cause the dcop env variable isn't exported or some reason
<jcastro> nixternal: cheers!
<apachelogger> apprently I should have kept nixternal busier :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, can you please take a look at http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kdebase-runtime/kdebase-runtime_4.0.3-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: a simple : kdesudo --nonewdcop -c "kcmshell kcmfontinst" should give you the trick
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry or not beeing able to test, but no more PC here......
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems all good
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<mhb> good evening
<yuriy> Bug 204144 is pretty important if true
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204144 in kde4libs "kde4 doesn't utilize mutiple available CPU cores" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204144
<jjesse> good evening mhb
<apachelogger> yuriy: I, for one, don't think that is a KDE 4 issue
<apachelogger> maybe KDM
<apachelogger> which would be really no surprise IMO
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's broken on installed KDE 3 systems too :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ????????????
<Tonio_> Riddell: works for me
<yuriy> apachelogger: it's probably not, but nasty nonetheless
<apachelogger> yuriy: also it might as well be that the reporter uses kdm3 actually
<apachelogger> which would explain everything, since that thing defenitely had no threading support at all
<Riddell> yuriy: I can't recreate bug bug 218722
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't reproduce.....
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218722 in kdebase "Kubuntu 8.04 - Kde Trash Applet - No empty Menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218722
<yuriy> apachelogger: well the problem isn't threading but that other processes should be using the other cpu if one is at 100%
<Tonio_> Riddell: if the bug is there for all new installations, then it is higly critical
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum............... I can try the desktop cd in virtualbox eventually
<dinosaur-rus> can anybody update man page in nvclock package? it's way too outdated ATM...
<apachelogger> yuriy: well, talk to upstream about that
<yuriy> and i'm concerned because i've rarely seen my total cpu usage over 100% so it might be an actual problem
<apachelogger> they will probably tell you it's a underlying issue, which is of course possible ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you reproduce on your laptop ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: admin mode with systemsettings just works for me
<yuriy> apachelogger: the last comment is interesting
<yuriy> One thing I did notice though, is that both cores are utilized when I set concurrency to 'shell' in /etc/init.d/rc, but that causes HAL to stop working.
<mhb> yuriy: in GNOME it works?
<yuriy> mhb: i don't know, i haven't done that much research
<apachelogger> I've got the same problem with Hardy RC, running GNOME. Hardware is an AMD Athlon X2 5600+ with 3 GB RAM.
<apachelogger> apparently not
<mhb> yuriy: it may be a kernel bug, I havent seen my other core go 100% either for some time
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes I can reproduce
<Tonio_> Riddell: downloading the iso, I'll try to reproduce...... wierd issue anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have absolutly no problem
<mhb> and I dont use KDE4 at all, KDE3 apps sometimes
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about kdesudo --nonewdcop -c "kcmshell kcmfontinst"
<Tonio_> Riddell: does this work for you ?
<Tonio_> works for me
<mhb> so, did you have a good meeting yesterday? Sorry for not coming... I have taken a quick look at the logs, you did not decide much it seemed to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to fix that one quick....... but I need to find a way to reproduce first....
<Tonio_> mhb, apachelogger: what about you ? is going admin mode with kde3/kdesudo works ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I can't test right now, will try it later today
<Riddell> Tonio_: I need to go out for an hour
<Riddell> ciao
<smarter> Tonio_: works for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<apachelogger> yuriy, mhb: underlying issue
<Tonio_> smarter: weird....... seems to be completly random......
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> yuriy, mhb: seems to work for me
<smarter> Tonio_: using the "administrator mode" button right?
<mhb> apachelogger: the 2 cores?
<Tonio_> smarter: yep
<apachelogger> mhb: yes
<mhb> apachelogger: hmm, nice
 * yuriy is looking for a similar kernel bug report
 * yuriy also just booted an Ubuntu Hardy cd
<yuriy> looks so nice :)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img076.png
<apachelogger> running one cat on urandom
<mhb> yuriy: hmm, are you using a different KDE than I do? :-)
<yuriy> mhb: probably, but hmm?
<mhb> yuriy: I can't really say KDE looks nice.
<mhb> I'm being brutally honest, though.
<yuriy> wow Ubuntu (gnome) dims the laptop screen when idle for a minute. nice.
<yuriy> mhb: i can, but i was talking about gnome
<mhb> that looks better, no doubt.
<apachelogger> *cough*
<apachelogger> mac
<apachelogger> *cough*
<mhb> apachelogger: yes, OS X looks nice by default :o)
<apachelogger> they have that auto-dimming for ages :P
<mhb> apachelogger: in KDE4, everything is so freaking huge, they really waste a lot of space in oxygen widgets
<mhb> apachelogger: your screenshot reminded me of that :o)
<yuriy> mhb: hmm i'd have to agree with you there. oxygen is a little big in some places
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> which is the reason one should use a bigger screen -.-
<yuriy> and the 5 pixel line on top of the plasma panel is a total waste of space
<yuriy> anyways, offtopic
<mhb> not really
<mhb> :o)
<yuriy> mhb: you're planning to redesign the widget style for Hardy?
<Tonio_> I'm pretty sure this is not a kdesudo bug but a kcmshell one.....
<Tonio_> it doesn't find the module.....
<mhb> yuriy: good question, the summer holidays are quite long
<Tonio_> can someone reproduce that kdesudo/systemsettings bug ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: which bug?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: admin mode doesn't work in systemsettings
<Tonio_> apachelogger: looks like broken with all new installations and live cd
<apachelogger> I think I looked at it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I think the issue is not kdesudo
<apachelogger> it is some sycoca issue
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> either sycoca is not accessible
<apachelogger> not built
<apachelogger> or broken
<Tonio_> exactly
<Tonio_> not built as we use the root account
<apachelogger> now, if I could run hardy in a vbox...
<Tonio_> so kcmshell reports the module is not existing
<apachelogger> Tonio_: why didn't it do that before? Oo
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kde changed somehow
<apachelogger> cool
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the weird thing is that it works for some people.........
<apachelogger> Tonio_: easy workaround would be to invoke kbuildsycoca in kdesudo I guess
<Tonio_> I suspect some xdg changes, something like this
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kbuildsyscoca is invoked
<apachelogger> Oo
<Tonio_> but the database is empty
<Tonio_> kcmshell doesn't find the module
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> serious
<Tonio_> yep
 * apachelogger grabs all VMsoftwares he can find and tries to find one which runs hardy
<Tonio_> maybe we have this issue for a long time but as kdesudo previously used the user's env, we didn't notice
<apachelogger> blueyed: didn't you want to fix vbox btw?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: if we can confirm this, this is juste critical
<Tonio_> we can't release with that bug in it
<apachelogger> yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger: this is exactly the same bug as the empty kcontrol
<Tonio_> apachelogger: already seen that one ?
<Tonio_> broken syscoca
<apachelogger> no
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sometimes on some computers, kcontrol is just empty
<mhb> Tonio_: I have seen you promoting Pardus configuration tools in the meeting yesterday, are you testing it?
 * apachelogger notes that the possability this issue is introduced by one of our patche is fairly high
<Tonio_> I'm pretty sure that if we can reproduce the bug, then "kdesudo kcontrol" will end up empty
<Tonio_> mhb: yes
<mhb> now I have unlimited bandwidth (finally), I have to take a look at them too before UDS
<Tonio_> apachelogger:
<Tonio_> % kdesudo "kcmshell --list"                                                                                                                                      [1.89 2.13 - 40% 1%]
<Tonio_> mkdir: Owner of /tmp/.ICE-unix should be set to root
<Tonio_> kbuildsycoca running...
<Tonio_> Reusing existing ksycoca
<Tonio_> apachelogger: if non existing syscoca, then ksyscoca is called
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so that's not our problem
<Tonio_> apachelogger: our problem is that ksyscoca doesn't parse kcm modules for some reason
<apachelogger> Tonio_: are you sure it's just kcm modules?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: afaik, yes
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there might be something
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but it could be everything
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> is anyone with gutsy around?
<Tonio_> that would be nice, probably easier to fix :)
<fdoving> what is the problem?
<fdoving> could it be related to X-auth?
<Tonio_> fdoving: nope
<apachelogger> I think the desktop files changed
<apachelogger> either that or KDE 4 got improved
<fdoving> i think the xauth part (if it hasn't changed since i hacked it), is error prone.
<Tonio_> fdoving: it changed
<fdoving> good.
<apachelogger> because in 4.0.0 I noticed kde 4 threw all the kcm modules in lost'n'found
<Tonio_> fdoving: but I can reproduce the issue with xauth + and sudo -H
<Tonio_> that's not kubuntu related
<Tonio_> s/kubuntu/kdesudo
<Tonio_> apachelogger: YEAH !!! that the one
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sometimes this happens with kde3 too
<Tonio_> randomly
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger download the live cd
<Tonio_> http://www.google.fr/search?q=empty+kcontrol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Tonio_> I suggest we look at that
<Tonio_> this is commonly known issue
<Tonio_> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-549115-highlight-.html?sid=dcdcd79a3f014520122e3063497bb920
<Tonio_> interesting
<fdoving> Tonio_: thinking about the XDG_DATA_DIRS ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep
<Tonio_> fdoving: now the question is : why does it work for me when I don't have this env variable...
<Tonio_> fdoving: and why doesn't it work for riddell
<fdoving> how do you test?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: this var is not necessary
<Tonio_> fdoving: atm I'm trying to download the iso to reproduce :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: users reported it fixed the issue for them
<fdoving> the kde4 livecd right?
<fdoving> i have it running in virtualbox.
<apachelogger> then something broke within xdg or kde
<Tonio_> then I suspect the issue could be due to kstandarddirs
<Tonio_> fdoving: am I wrong ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: kde3
<fdoving> oh.
<fdoving> i don't use that anymore :)
<apachelogger> lol
<Tonio_> fdoving: hehe
<fdoving> kstandarddirs haven't changed in kde3, has it?
<Tonio_> fdoving: I don't think so
<apachelogger> me neither
<Tonio_> fdoving: but if the ENV variable doesn't exist, then kstandarddirs is used right ?
<fdoving> our kde4 is patched to use ~/.kde4 by default, instead of ~/.kde, that's the only think i'm aware of.
<apachelogger> maybe it's caused by some change in the xdg stuff in /etc
<fdoving> Tonio_: not for XDG, is it? not sure. i'm not into this.
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<fdoving> so, i need the kde3 livecd. tonio_ got a link?
<Tonio_> fdoving: then the question : why can explain the fct it works for me and not riddell ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> kubuntu and daily
<fdoving> k.
<Tonio_> about 1h download
<Tonio_> but that's super critical issue so it deserves an hour :)
<Tonio_> eating and then I'll test
<Tonio_> fdoving: hopefully you can help, and Riddell's back
<fdoving> if the swedish mirror is up2date i can get it pretty quick i think.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: how would kstandards explain why it is working for you but not Riddell?
<fdoving> Tonio_: does this issue have a bug-number?
<fdoving> Tonio_: daily-live & current, right?
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep bug  175909
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175909 in kde-systemsettings "Administrator button fails to work in kde-settings and kcontrol" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175909
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep current
<Tonio_> fdoving: but in fact when you can think of a kdesudo isue, if you start kdesudo kcontrol, you see it is empty
<Tonio_> so it doesn't work coz it can't find the kcm module, due to empty yscoca
<Tonio_> I know this issue for a while, but was never able to find out a workarround
<fdoving> works for me in my installed hardy.
<Tonio_> fdoving: that's the problem, randomly fails
<fdoving> well, the whole administration mode-button is removed from kde4-trunks systemsettings.
<fdoving> Tonio_: from the kde4 livecd, i installed kde-systemsettings, and i could just fine access the kdm config-module both as root an non-root
<Tonio_> weird......
<Tonio_> systemsettings version 3 ?
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving>  /usr/bin/systemsettings
<fdoving> 80% on the kde3 livecd. i'll have a look at that too.
<Riddell>  /win 15
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdesudo --nonewdcop -c "kcmshell kcmfontinst"
<Riddell> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcmfontinst'.
<apachelogger> works for me
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7321/
<Riddell> apachelogger: KDE 3?
<apachelogger> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, that's not a kdesdo bug but a kde one
<Tonio_> Riddell: bad syscoca
<Tonio_> Riddell: what if you do a "sudo -H kbuildsuscoca" ?
<Tonio_> kbuildsyscoca, sorry
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, shouldn't kdesudo invoke kbuildsycoa?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it does when no database is available
<Riddell> Tonio_: now it works
<apachelogger> see
<Tonio_> Riddell: for some reason the initial syscoca is invalid.......
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I think kdesudo doesn't invoke it if it can't access the dcopserver
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to say what is going wrong...
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that has nothing to do with kdesudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is the empty kcontrol back
<Tonio_> Riddell: same effect, probably same cause
<Tonio_> Riddell: why and when would that initial syscoca generate for user root ?
 * apachelogger starts the livecd again
<Tonio_> apachelogger: weird issue no ? ;)
<apachelogger> totally
<Tonio_> Riddell: we'll have hard time with that one ;)
<apachelogger> hardy time
<apachelogger> :P
<Tonio_> hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: it works with the old kdesu
<apachelogger> Riddell: how did you break ksycoca again?
<apachelogger> uh ah eh
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I really think this a kdesudo issue
<apachelogger> caused by dcop
<etretyak> Riddell: hey! do we need this bug #207380 fixed for kde4?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207380 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "[hardy-KDE4]Cannot access ntfs partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207380
<eagles0513875> this is quite interesting im trying to install the gnome desktop so that i can test gnome based bugs and i am unable to i keep getting this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63564/
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I can reproduce the issue easilly without kdesudo
<Tonio_> apache just perform this :
<Tonio_> xauth + && sudo -H kcontrol
<Tonio_> if you have the kdesudo issue, you'll end up with an empty kcontrol
<apachelogger> will not work
<apachelogger> there is no sycoca
<apachelogger> and kdesudo doesn't generate one
<Tonio_> true that
<apachelogger> because it can't contact dcop
<apachelogger> therefore it doesn't invoke kbuildsycoca even though there is no sycoca
<Tonio_> apachelogger: DCOPSERVER env variable exists
<apachelogger> Tonio_: just start the livecd
<apachelogger> open a konsole
<Tonio_> I'll do
<apachelogger> run the cmd Riddell pasted earlier
<Tonio_> once downloaded :)
<apachelogger> you will get the same output
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I know I gave him the command :)
<apachelogger> and no kbuildsycoca gets generated
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, but the problem is not that the initial sycoca is broken or something
<apachelogger> kdesudo just doesn't generate it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: then the problem is with the env variable
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> apachelogger: when I kill my dcop server and start a new one, and delete everything, I can see kdesudo starting a kbuildsyscoca
<apachelogger> awful
<Tonio_> well got it
<Tonio_> I know what's wrong :)
<Tonio_> that's so stupid !!!!!!
<Riddell> ooh?
<Tonio_> lemme try to explain :
<Tonio_> hum no, that was too simple..............
<Tonio_> sorry ;)
<apachelogger> pfft :P
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> in fact if you use kdesudo whatever it'll work with systemsettings
<Tonio_> after
<Tonio_> cause the siscoca is build
<Tonio_> the problem is that with --nonewdcop it won't run kbuildsyscoca
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> apachelogger, Riddell, what can be the cause of this ?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Tonio_> bah value ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you kdesudo env
<Tonio_> is the DCOPSERVER variable the good one ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: when I start the cd
<apachelogger> open konsole
<Riddell> DCOPSERVER=local/wido:/tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop6183-1208461141
<apachelogger> run kdesudo foobar
<apachelogger> it drops out a most awesome error message
<Riddell> which does exist
<apachelogger> when I run kdesudo roobar again
<apachelogger> it works
<Tonio_> apachelogger: 94% :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there is something wrong initially
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe not running kbuildsyscoca when dcop server already exists is a wanted purpose no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that kde considers that when you have a dcop server, syscoca is generated
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that we are using room profile with user's dcop
<Tonio_> dcop considers the users syscoca is generated
<Tonio_> Riddell: does that make sense ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: at least for me it does :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: root profile and user's dcopserver is a nonsense for kde
<Riddell> little about kdesu stuff makes sense
<Tonio_> but when you run kdesudo whatever, then no existing dcop, then new dcop is started, according to root
<Tonio_> so good dcopserver + good profile + no syscoca = kbuildsyscoca ran
<Tonio_> hum, I can workarround this by simple starting kbuildsyscoca only for newdcop
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that acceptable workarround ?
<eagles0513875> has anyone else tried to use the sudo apt-get install command to install gnome
<Riddell> Tonio_: if it works, sure
<fdoving> Tonio_: do you mean, only for --nonewdcop? isn't that what's beeing used in systemsettings?
<Tonio_> ok
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> gotcha.
<Tonio_> fdoving: this is the only case where the problem appears
<Tonio_> and only before you use kdesudo normally
<fdoving> Tonio_: fine with me, i'll test if you make 386.debs to test with.
<Tonio_> ok
<Tonio_> should be ready toonight, but don't know when :) I have another bug to fix first
<Tonio_> fdoving: this one is weird :)
<eagles0513875> has anyone seen this before cuz im having trouble installing gnome
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63564/
<Riddell> this isn't a gnome channel
<mhb> Riddell: should I still test any CDs?
<mhb> is it useful at the moment?
<ScottK> smarter: Pong
<smarter> hey ScottK
<smarter> ScottK: I've modified a bit the powermanager patch to handle hal/dbus restarts: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu16.debdiff
<ScottK> smarter: Thanks.  I'd ask for Riddell's view on if we should do another upload post-RC.
<smarter> ok
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi davmor2
<Riddell> mhb: yes please
<davmor2> Riddell: kde4 restricted driver message displays about 2/3's of the way up the screen
<ScottK> Riddell: Any thoughts on smarter's change to give guidance power manager better resilience against hal/dbus restarts ^^^?
<smarter> my patch now doesn't handle dbus restart at all, since that's not supported by dbus and can lead to various issue
<smarter> it checks if HAL is running before attempting to reconnect, if it's not running, guidance will displays the "battery has been removed" message, so that the user know something is wrong
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 209831 requires both kdesudo and dolphin to be patched (won't work with original kdesu aswell)
<Tonio_> Riddell: dolphin uploaded and kdesudo patched, now working on the ksyscoca thing
<davmor2> Riddell: that's about the only major issue I can find
<Riddell> ScottK: i can't really tell from looking at ot, if it works then great
<blueyed> apachelogger: what's broken about vbox?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> smarter: How about a ppa upload (put ~ppa1 on the end of the revision) and we do some testing.  No upload until after RC is out anyway.
<smarter> ok
<smarter> ScottK: uploading to http://ppa.launchpad.net/smarter right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: my theory is confirmed for the nonewdcop and kbuildsyscoca
<Tonio_> exporting the dcopserver env blocks the kbuildsyscoca from running
<Tonio_> damned stupid
<Riddell> quelle bizarre
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not bizarre :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kbuildsycoca is started by kded
<Tonio_> when you do a normal kdesudo konqueror, kded is started before the command
<Tonio_> with --nonewdcop -> no kded -> no monitoring -> no kbuildsycoca
<Tonio_> that perfectly makes sense :)
<Tonio_> now the question is how to properly run the kbuildsycoca and another command inside one command....... pretty ugly way to do...;
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm pretty sure there is an env variable to export or something to iverride this properly
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Tonio_> KDESYCOCA=/var/tmp/kdecache-tonioIKxYsv/ksycoca
<Tonio_> kdesu --nonewdcop exports the syscoca database :)
<Tonio_> here is the trick :)
<Tonio_> I just have to grab the code and put it in kdesudo and it'll be okay :)
<Tonio_> we just have to do the same way than with ICEAUTHORITY
<Tonio_> it'll now work on gentoo, I finally found it hehe :)
<Tonio_> kcontrol was broken on gentoo for long, and the package maintainer expected a fix :)
 * Tonio_ is happy
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: top stuff
<Riddell> Tonio_: but what changed from gutsy or whenever this wasn't broken?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think this was always broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: just that if you run for example adept the before systemsettings, then systemsettings will work forever
<Riddell> hmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: and with gutsy it was different, as kdesudo was using the user's env and home directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: we only switched to root env after gutsy was released
<Tonio_> Riddell: 2 month after I'd say
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why the issue wasn't there on gutsy
<Tonio_> sudo was used instead of sudo -H
<Riddell> mm, right
<smarter> why did we switch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: to avoid upstream version exception, I'm pushing 2 patches and will release a new kdesudo tomorrow, kde3
<Tonio_> I'll have to checkout of this is to be done for kde4 version
<Tonio_> Riddell: does ksycoca still exist in kde4 ?
<smarter> Tonio_: we have kbuildsycoca4
<smarter> Tonio_: why did we switch to root env?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning bug 207380, the solution is really simple :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207380 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "[hardy-KDE4]Cannot access ntfs partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207380
<Tonio_> Riddell: the fix is simple, ntfs support requires a dbus policy file to be installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's done via kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect we should do the same for the kubuntu-kde4-settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: although that should probably be ubuntu defaults, not a kubuntu specific setting right ?
<smarter> Tonio_: we don't have a kubuntu-kde4-settings
<smarter> everything is in kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> smarter: we switched to root profile cause working with root UID in the user's home directory makes config files unwritable to the user
<Tonio_> smarter: ah ? well then it should work......
<smarter> the file is /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/hal-policy-ntfs-config-write-policy.fdi right?
<Tonio_> smarter: yep
<Tonio_> smarter: it is copied in the good folder via postinst script
<Tonio_> 		if [ ! -e /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor ]; then
<Tonio_> 			ln -s /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/hal-policy-ntfs-config-write-policy.fdi \
<Tonio_> 				/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/home/20-ntfs-config-write-policy.fdi || \
<Tonio_> could be a kde4 bug but I doubt
<smarter> I don't have a /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/home/20-ntfs-config-write-policy.fdi
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh, I don't know how to fix this one.... whats a rosetta template?
<nosrednaekim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects-kde/+bug/218829
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218829 in desktop-effects-kde "No i18n for desktop-effects-kde" [Undecided,New]
<Tonio_> smarter: hu ?
<Tonio_> smarter: I don't too...... wtf ????
<Tonio_> smarter: okay I'll fix that one after I'm done with kdesudo
<Tonio_> smarter: pfffffffffffffffffff
<Tonio_>  [ ! -e /u
<smarter>                 if [ ! -e /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor ]; then
<Tonio_> the test is invalid.......
<smarter> yes :)
<Tonio_> stupid of me.........
<smarter> 'night everybody
<Tonio_> okay let's fix :)
<Tonio_> night :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it needs to use xgettext to create a .pot file
<Riddell> and gettext needs to have that .pot name bound with gettext.bind or whatever it is
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok, i'll go look at another python program to figure out how to do that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload a kdesudo and kds in a few minutes
<Tonio_> along with dolphin$
<Tonio_> Riddell: see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/178351
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178351 in kdebase "failed to mount ntfs user disk with kiomedia" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like the same bug appears with kde4
<Tonio_> see bug 207380
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207380 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "[hardy-KDE4]Cannot access ntfs partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207380
<Tonio_> Riddell: systemsettings works on the live cd :)
<Tonio_> pretty cool ;)
<Riddell> phew
<Tonio_> Riddell: this ntfs issue is annoying too.... I'll test tomorro at work.... we have ntfs hard drives :)
<CheGuevara> i can confirm that issue
<CheGuevara> needs to be fixed in solid same way as kde3s bits were patched
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks like you just uploaded a fix
<Tonio_> :q
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but no :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would just enable write support by default
<Tonio_> what ubuntu does too
<Tonio_> Riddell: that won't fix the mounting process
<Riddell> "yes but no" that's such a tonio phrase
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: also, looks like other distros are patching hal directly for yes
<Tonio_> Riddell:  :)
<CheGuevara> thats an option
<CheGuevara> but can that actually happen this late in cycle
<Tonio_> Riddell: I uploaded the polishing, but not the basic fix :)
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: true that
<CheGuevara> but we can  still patch kde
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: also, ubuntu doesn't seem to have the problem, so let's go with ke4 patch :)
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: the problem is that I have absolutly no idea of where in kde4 to look at for this
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: I never even looked at kde4 code
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you have time for eventually port the kde3 patch (30 lines) to kde4 ?
<Tonio_> I'm not sure the codebase is different for this :)
<CheGuevara> someone said its not too different
<Riddell> Tonio_: I beleve iRon was talking about it earlier
<Riddell> except I can't remember his new nick
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: grabbing kdebase-kde4 code
<CheGuevara> looking at svn :P
<Tonio_> I promissed myself not to touch at kde4 before hardy is released.....
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> you can make an exception :P
<Riddell> 20:49 < etretyak> Riddell: hey! do we need this bug #207380 fixed for kde4?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207380 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "[hardy-KDE4]Cannot access ntfs partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207380
<Riddell> Tonio_: there you go, e-mail him
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's iRon ??????,
<CheGuevara> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/solid/solid/backends/hal/
<CheGuevara> should be somehwere here
<Tonio_> Riddell: etrayak....... eugène, who wrote the first patch :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice I'll ping him with the reminder of his previous fix :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: where the hell have gone email addresses on launchpad ?
<Tonio_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/%7Eetretyak
<Tonio_> I don't see it
<CheGuevara> https://edge.launchpad.net/~etretyak
<CheGuevara> Email:  	 No public address provided.
<CheGuevara> may be not
<Tonio_> hum that changed......
<Riddell> etretyak@gma il.com
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: email are now hidden on launchpad ?
<CheGuevara> if you choose to
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: hum ok
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-18
<stdin> Tonio_: it's on his wiki though, linked to from LP
<stdin> (email that is)
<Tonio_> stdin: ah right !
<Tonio_> Riddell: email is gone...... now I have to sleep a bit :)
<Tonio_> one critical issue fixed, a think I can go sleep more that 3 hours for once :)
 * stdin needs a pair of eyes and chooses Jucato 
<stdin> have a peek at http://stdin.me.uk/code/kmountfile/ for me, it's about a day and a half's work
<stdin> actually anyone can peek at it :)
<Ashex> I'm testing the RC Candidate, currently doing install of i386 KDE4
<Ashex> when resizing an ext3 partition in manual partitioning, the progress bar for checking ext3 stays at 0%
<Ashex> and the next progress bar, resizing partition, stays at 50%
<Ashex> as in, jumps to 50%, doesn't work it's way up to it, and stays there while resizing
<Ashex> well, I sent out my installer bugs to the mailing list
<Ashex> isn't amarok supposed to be installed by default?
<rickeyd> i see who is away ,but who all IS here
<rickeyd> in other words HELLO
<e-uoaphys> hi
<e-uoaphys> im here
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> wolfger_: sitting in Madison Heights by the Micro Center
<nixternal> at the Motel 6
<wolfger_> @nixternal: wtf? Go to bed, man. :-)
 * wolfger_ is hitting the sack. Penguicon begins in ernest tomorrow
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> to buzzed :)
<nixternal> just left Jorge's house a bit ago
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> woohoo
<Jucato> boozed :)
<nixternal> yo know it
<nixternal> you
<Jucato> it shows :)
<nixternal> why thanks :)
<Jucato> you're very much welcome :)
<Jucato> now get some more booze :P
<nixternal> I am out :)
<nixternal> gotta wake up in a few hours to get to penguicon it seems
<Jucato> if you can :)
<Jucato> watch out for the hangover :)
<nixternal> no hangover here :)
<nixternal> although, I did drink a really nasty beer I took out of the fridge at Jorge's  :p
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: this is not a gnome channel, this is not a support channel.  Haven't you figured that out yet?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: thoughts?
<ScottK> This is the same guy that was hitting on you in #kubuntu-testers last year, right?
 * ScottK doesn't have a lot of patience for that one.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: and the propriatory, windows-only debugger in #ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Yeah.  That one.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: unless you give me some mindblowingly good reason *not* to ban eagles, as per the conversation last night....
<nixternal> uh oh
 * nixternal hides
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you never told me about the 'hitting on' part...that is call for removal if you ask me
<Jucato> yeah, no one hits on Hobbsee except nixternal!!
<Jucato> no one!!
<nixternal> hey now...don't go getting me in trouble with that long pointy stick!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, ti was one of the things to remove him last time for.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i have him on ignore this time, so he may have tried to, but failed.
<nixternal> sorry, I don't go for that...I am sure you know my position on that anyways..that is going way to far
<Hobbsee> i'll give apachelogger a chance to respond, as he has been working with eagles0513875 often...but if he doesn't come up with anything mind shattering...
 * Jucato wonders why the latest Dot article is soooooo wide... like nixternal's smiles
<nixternal> hold on now :)
<fdoving> Hobbsee: in this case i feeel you are a little triggerhappy. i don't know the history of this eagle guy, but the other day you banned him from -motu when he said something you didn't like in here. That is not something I like very much, even if he does have a hairy ban-history. To me as an spectator it looks crazy. He actually tries to help fix a bug, and gets banned from the channel we in here, suggested he go to for packaging related questions
<Hobbsee> fdoving: actually, that was a long standing ban which actually got removed by accident.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: the fact that i saw him in here made me think to check there, notice that it had gone, adn reinstate it before he got there.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i'm glad that you'll help him out further with all his bugwork.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: thank you for offering.
<Hobbsee> (some people removed a whole lot of my, and everyone else's bans, to generally clear out the banlists, but there were some that should have stayed, which got missed)
<Hobbsee> (my bad for not documenting them.  I now have)
<fdoving> i just try to answer questions regardless of who asks.
<fdoving> and i start diskliking ubuntu ops, most are very arrogant.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i hope it doesn't require 6 hours of your time to help him write 2 simple, 5 minute each patches.  I thank you for offering up your time so willingly, though.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i don't but he's free to ask. even if no one will reply.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: only if he doesn't stop development.
<fdoving> hah. everyone who feels he is a burden with all his questions can /ignore him. or anyone else.
<Jucato> as long as he stops flooding the channel with bot queries and asking for bug confirmations (which he can probably accomplish better in user channels)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: or asking user questions in development channels?
<fdoving> banning and removing is ok to prove a point, but long standing bans for months doesn't serve any purpose for people trying to learn and help.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: the idea of bans is that hte person thinks about their behaviour, and changes.
<Hobbsee> and that they cool off
<Hobbsee> have you seen that this has happened?
<fdoving> there should be such a thing for ops too.
<fdoving> a /cooldown
<fdoving> anyway, i need to go to work.
<fdoving> bye.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: if there wasn't such a one already....
<Hobbsee> fdoving: then he would have been gone days ago.
<Hobbsee> still, why not get all the ops to quit, then you can do their job?  Bet you'd do a good job, even with people ripping into you when they didn't agree, when they haven't even seen the past history.
 * Hobbsee ponders eagles0513875 and kmos, both contributing to kubuntu development, with fdoving being in a position of power.
<Hobbsee> that would be interesting to see.
<Jucato> oh krap nixternal's busy right? hm... ok.. next week then
<ScottK> Jucato: He's not busy.  He's drunk.
 * Hobbsee wishes she was drunk.
<Jucato> he's busy being drunk, trying to sleep, trying not to have a hangover when he wakes up, and trying to wake up for penguicon...
<Jucato> all at the same time
<ScottK> As long as he drinks enough water he'll avoid the hangover and his body will 'urge' him to wake up.  It should all work out.
<nixternal> just had another 3 beers for you :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> yay, 5 hours now until the show starts...bad thing, Jono is talking during the
<nixternal> tesla coils
 * nixternal zzZzzZzzzzz
<nixternal> g'nite!
<Jucato> g'night!
<Jucato> I'll bug you next week
<Jucato> you and jjesse... or after Hardy's release
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: morning?
<Jucato> (afternoon actually)
<eagles0513875> 748 am for me
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: hi
<eagles0513875> what u mean by  ponders eagles0513875 and kmos, both contributing to kubuntu development, with fdoving being in a position of power
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: just wondering what fdoving would do, if that happened.
<eagles0513875> lol
<jussi01> !u > eagles0513875
 * eagles0513875 bangs head ondesk
<Hobbsee> blink
 * Hobbsee eyes konversation source
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: sigh
<Hobbsee> dude, who last merged konversation?
<Hobbsee> smarter, mabye
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: not i i honestly dont know what ur talking bout
<Hobbsee> Kubuntu's lack of QA concerns me sometimes...
<jussi01> !u > eagles0513875
 * eagles0513875 goes to find a gun
<Hobbsee> dammit.  this is dpatch.
 * jussi01 breaks konversation and hands Hobbsee quassel :)
<Hobbsee> dammit x2.  smarter, this is dpatch.
 * Hobbsee rejects the broken package
 * eagles0513875 is nice knowing i havent borked anythign today
<Hobbsee> it helps to actually apply patches.
 * Hobbsee is too used to simple patchsys
<Hobbsee> argh, crap.  that's gone into gutsy too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fixed your bad merge of konversation.  Perhaps you'll want to do a SRU?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you didn't change the patch which makes it go to #debian by default - affects users without kubuntu-default-settings installed.
<apachelogger> maybe debian could not patch it but use kiosk instead? -.-
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: they probably want it to happen for non=kde installs though
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: just make very package with such configurations depend on kde-debian-configurations or something
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: which every single kde package depends on.  right.
<apachelogger> nope
<Hobbsee> well, every single dke package with a changed config does.  yes.
<apachelogger> yes
<Hobbsee> which is a good chunk of them, i think
<Hobbsee> ?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: still I think patching defaults is a bad thing to do
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: true.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: sending to #kde may be preferable, in this case.
<Hobbsee> but i don't really see how
<Hobbsee> (as that's where the original default is, iirc)
<apachelogger> maybe not make the packages depend on a configuration package at all
<mhb> good morning folks
<mhb> hi Hobbsee, apachelogger
<Hobbsee> heya mhb
<apachelogger> this conflicts with my idea of the original software
<apachelogger> if someone wants a plain KDE he should get a plain KDE IMO
<apachelogger> hey mhb
<\sh> apachelogger, if someone wants a plain KDE he gets a plain KDE by compiling KDE directly ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: No more surprise cd's to come through are there?
<Jucato> davmor2: may I ask how do you usually test the ISO's? virtualization? always on another machine?
<davmor2> Jucato: I test on hardware I currently have three test machines
<Jucato> oh wow.
<davmor2> Jucato: why?
<Jucato> just wondering. I've never been of much use to ISO testing :)
<Jucato> slow download speeds, only 1 desktop and a family laptop :)
<eagles0513875> right now im not much either im on one machine right now my other 4 r in the us
<davmor2> you can test in vm
<eagles0513875> virtual box i must say has some oddities to it it especially when testing linux
<Jucato> davmor2: with 1.5GHz and 1GB RAM, you can imagine how slow that gets :)
<eagles0513875> when i do ctrl f1 for instance it changes my main machine to one of the tty desktops not even on the local machine
<eagles0513875> Jucato: im not much better im on an athlon 64 3200+ 2ghz with 1.25gb ram so in a way i feel ya
<Jucato> heh you call that "not much better"? :D
<davmor2> eagles0513875: more annoying as heno found out is atl-ctrl-backspace :)
<eagles0513875> wait that restarts
<eagles0513875> x
<etretyak> Tonio_: ping
<Jucato> well actually it kills X... but I think kdm makes it restart again
<davmor2> my slow machine is an old amd64 single core 3400+ 1g of ram.  Next would be the intel dual-core and then my Laptop amd 64 x2 2g ram and then my main machine amd64 x2 2g :)
<Jucato> rawr!
 * Jucato thinks he can finally upgrade in 2 years
<eagles0513875> davmor2: is it a turion x2
<eagles0513875> cuz i have been having a nightmare gettign it to work on my new laptop
<davmor2> ye laptop is works fine
<eagles0513875> wtf then why cant i get it to work on mine
<eagles0513875> i can install it with the alternat cd then when booting it hangs on loading hardware devices
<davmor2> eagles0513875: only issue I have is the broadcom wifi cause I love freedom ;)
<eagles0513875> davmor2: cant help u there i cant even get to a desktop like i said im able to install it but it hangs on loading hardware devices this is hardy btw
<davmor2> eagles0513875: are you running 32bit or 64bit on it
<eagles0513875> gutsy for me has a pnp bios bug
<eagles0513875> davmor2: tried both 32 and 64bit
<eagles0513875> on this old laptop imrunning 64bit hardy beta no problem
<eagles0513875> my machine is an hp tx1308nr tablet
<davmor2> eagles0513875: Have you tried running it with the noapic line on boot?
<eagles0513875> davmor2: i dont remember ive given up for now
<davmor2> eagles0513875: what laptop is it?
<eagles0513875> hp tx1308nr tablet
<davmor2> eagles0513875: oh well if you will buy these tablet ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> rub it in y dont ya
<Jucato> tab...let...
 * Jucato drools
<eagles0513875> not worth it Jucato
<eagles0513875> especiallly when u cant get ur favorite linux distro on it
<Jucato> any linux distro would do if that's the case :)
<Jucato> n8k99 is working on that front btw
<Hobbsee> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
 * eagles0513875 gets pen thats in my hand and plans on sending it through my forehead
<Jucato> eagles0513875: too much AOL or too much txting? :)
<eagles0513875> both
<Tonio_> etretyak: pohng ?
<Tonio_> s/h// :-)
<Jucato> maybe you meant phong? :)
<Riddell> davmor2: no surprises, we just need to fill in all the gaps we can, should get releasesd late afternoonish
<davmor2> did someone call I had a hard freeze
<etretyak> Tonio_: i got you mail :)
<etretyak> I think I can fix this bug today
<davmor2> Riddell: there seems to be no icon for oem "Prepare for shipping to customer"
<Tonio_> etretyak: that would be super :)
<Riddell> davmor2: no there's not, I think we have more important bugs though :)
<davmor2> just letting you know :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: how does kubuntu_02_spaced_args.patch work?
<Tonio_> Riddell: pretty well
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need to quote args now due to kshellprocess -> kprocess transition
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can try to kdesudo dolphin "folder with space in name"
<Tonio_> Riddell: that didn't work since the kprocess rewrite, now it does :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: didn't we make kdesudo need everything on quotes deliberately to make it compatible with kdesu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what kprocess does, it quotes automagically
<Tonio_> Riddell: if I quote manually and pass the arg to kprocess, then we end up with double quotes and it doesn't work if there is spaces in name
<Riddell> does  kdesudo "ls *"  work now?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum lemme try, I use zsh so that's a bit different :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: all folder names are passed as argument :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: quite dirty, but works
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop/toto$ mkdir "bla bla"
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop/toto$ kdesudo ls *
<Tonio_> passprompt
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop/toto$ touch bla\ bla/test
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop/toto$ kdesudo ls *
<Tonio_> test
<Tonio_> seems to work with spaced names folders :)
<Serega> hi folks!
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay with this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: so long as it doesn't break anything, we did make it need quoted arguments to be compatible with kdesu for a reason (although I can't remember what)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was for spaced named folders
<Tonio_> Riddell: but we added the quote manually due to kshellprocess usage
<Tonio_> Riddell: and because we were creating a hudge string send to the process
<Tonio_> then we had to quote
<Tonio_> Riddell: now we are doing a p* << arg(i)
<Tonio_> Riddell: this quotes automatically, so we end up with double quotes and that broke with spaced named folders
<Tonio_> Riddell: then I wrote that patch, tested everything for one hour, and the behavior is really kdesu compatible
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is even better in some cases
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> if you say it works, then it works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: for example if a buggy script double quotes :  kdesudo dolphin "'bla bla'"
<Tonio_> that'll work, but won't with kdesu.distrib
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it just works as it used to before the kprocess transition
<Tonio_> the fact that it autoquotes isn't very well documented :) that's why I didn't fix before....
<Tonio_> and because I never put spaces in files names..... I couldn't see it :)
<Riddell> kwwii: new quite abstract logos http://www.koffice.org/artwork/
<Tonio_> Riddell: but since kdesu has very strange reactions with args sometimes, I understand you really need to be sure....
<kwwii> Riddell: wow, those are really different
<Tonio_> Riddell: even if I know it well, it is sometimes hard to understand what it does :)
<Hobbsee> smarter_: ping
<smarter_> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> smarter_: have you used dpatch before?
<smarter_> one or two times maybe
<smarter_> I thought it was going to be replaced by quilt no?
<smarter_> why?
<Hobbsee> smarter_: at leats, i assume it's dpatch.  konversation uses it.  you need to make sure you put the patch name in the debian/patches/series, else it never gets applied
<smarter_> oh, I'm too used to simple-patchsys, sorry
<eagles0513875> is the rc candidate out today
<CheGuevara> should be
<Hobbsee> oh, nyah, it is quilt.
<CheGuevara> according to d-a
<Hobbsee> smarter_: i only noticed when *my* patch didn't apply either, so don't worry :)
<Hobbsee> smarter_: i fixed them both
<smarter_> okay, thanks
<Hobbsee> np
<CheGuevara> Nightrose, u around
<smarter_> gotta go now, bye everybody
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿my intel ac97 sound card no longer recognized by hardy. does it require a proprietary driver?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: is the rc due out today
 * Hobbsee suggests eagles0513875 reads ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com for his answer.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: im not sure if gmail is messed up cuz i havent got any dev emails from the list at all today
<eagles0513875> usually i get them the day after they have been sent
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: there are archives on lists.ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have one case where kdesu works and not kdesudo....
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesu.distrib "dolphin 'bla bla'"
<Tonio_> cause then arg0 is the all string, and I split against " "
<Tonio_> how to split it correctly so that it'll consider 'bla bla' as one arg ?
<Tonio_> that I don't know how to do.....
<Riddell> hopefully nothing does that
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is the only case where there is still an issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's a very specific case
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the problem also appears with :
<Tonio_> kdesu -c "dolphin 'bla bla'"
<Tonio_> Riddell: same problem since same quote for parsing, and that can happen in some case
<Tonio_> Riddell: if I can fix this, then we would 100% compatible...
<smarter_> usecase: kdesudo "foo --bar 'bla bla'"
<Tonio_> Riddell: note that the current kdesudo behavior is the same than gksu :) just that kdesu reacts differently
<Tonio_> I think I have to look at kdesu code to understand how it deals on that point
<Tonio_> it is just a matter of splitting correctly....
<Tonio_> there is no emergency, but I'd like to get that fixed before the release
<Tonio_>             KRun::shellQuote(arg);
<Tonio_> hum, interesting
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿/join #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: I won't
<yao_ziyuan> lol
<Riddell> goodness, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu/Feedback has a comment already
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: the RC is already out?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> which is why it's curious
<Tonio_> Riddell: kshell::splitargs
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is what I need for that specific case...... writing the patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll wait for tomorrow before uploading, and will perform all required compatibility tests
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, there's a high chance of me having one examination directly during the UDS
<mhb> Riddell: what should I do?
<mhb> I mean - will it be possible for me not to be there for one morning phase?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes
<mhb> good
<Riddell> we're not so cruel as to make you sacrifise your entire education for us :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: splitting works ;) great ! I'll test everything toonight, but will wait for tomorrow to upload
<yao_ziyuan> i found a bug
<yao_ziyuan> i installed hardy beta live cd in vbox
<yao_ziyuan> during installation i chose Simplified Chinese as system language
<yao_ziyuan> after installation,
<yao_ziyuan> i see a login screen with two chinese chars displayed as dots
<yao_ziyuan> i will give you guys a screenshot
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: beta is old
<Riddell> try RC later today
<Riddell> it should be fixed
<yao_ziyuan> i once asked in #ubuntu-cn that if this bug was fixed in beta and someone said yes
<yao_ziyuan> but today i personally downloaded and tested it in vbox
<yao_ziyuan> and it's not fixed
<yao_ziyuan> uploading screenshot
<Riddell> as I said, try the RC
<seele> Riddell: on KubuntuUDSPragusSpecs, are the headers packages or random titles?
<yao_ziyuan> just for your record if we're not talking about the same bug:
<yao_ziyuan> http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/brokenchars.png?gda=QVO89kAAAACHWpUiYTwLawza5SKvOatotbW0Vdh74P0U5wVrKMzqMGG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDRZDt9GMOPF_AQTT_bdC6vU&gsc=SpRa6AsAAADI731D79bSDiwTKRD-gEh4
<Riddell> seele: just titles for the sessions, which in some cases will become titles for the specs
<yao_ziyuan> everybody look at this... if system language set to simplified chinese, two chars will be broken in the login screen
<seele> Riddell: ok
<yao_ziyuan> as shown in the screenshot at the above link
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: 13:25 < Riddell> as I said, try the RC
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: would i get the RC by: kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: yes that would work
<yao_ziyuan> is rc out tomorrow?
<Riddell> within the next 6 hours
<yao_ziyuan> and how many rc's will there be?
<ScottK> Usually just one.
<Riddell> 1
<yao_ziyuan> then why does the channel topic say "﻿Test RC Candidates"?
<Riddell> because we need people to test them
<Riddell> upgrades too
<mhb> KDE4 remix was installed fine
<mhb> although the appearance of the installer was not stellar :o) what toolkit was that?
<Riddell> mhb: qt4
<mhb> network manager seems to produce a lot of noise when shutting down
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, does the python-qt4 still have trouble with oxygen theme?
<Riddell> mhb: shouldn't do, was it using it?
<mhb> no
<mhb> it looked a bit like the old plastik to me
<Riddell> mhb: kde will try and write the qt config file to tell it to use oxygen, but I'm yet to work out when it does that
<Riddell> that's just the default qt 4 theme
<mhb> right. otherwise the system seems fine
<mhb> except for small glitches, like I can't understand why do I have to click Shutdown in the menu and then I get another shutdown dialog
<mhb> I will test the apps now
<Riddell> upstream issue that
<Riddell> fixed in kde 4.1
<mhb> okay
<Riddell> do report results on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Nightrose> anyone knows what cheguevara wanted from me this morning?
<Riddell> nope
<mhb> Riddell: are we going to ship Dragon Player instead of Kaffeine? I mean it's okay for a remix, but definitely not so for interpid :o)
<mhb> kaffeine is so much more than dragon player or just about any other player I know
<mhb> you can just plug a DVB-T stick and if the drivers are in Ubuntu, it just works, no additional software needed
<Riddell> mhb: on the whole I prefer kde 4 apps over kde 3 ones for the kde 4 desktop
<Riddell> otherwise, whatever works best
<mhb> well, I prefer apps that works over the apps that don't, whatever the toolkit is.
<Nightrose> I think someone with some knowledge of phonon should have a look at this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/217763
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217763 in kde4libs "kde4 no system notifications sound" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * apachelogger is awfully tired today :(
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that bug is invalid
<apachelogger> either the user broke it
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> which is more likely
<apachelogger> an old version of KDE 4 misdetected the devices
<apachelogger> [AudioOutputDevice_pci:1002:437b:103c:2a3d:playback:alsa:0]
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well yea likely
<apachelogger> that line shouldn't look like this
<Nightrose> I had the same problem after upgrading form gutsy
<apachelogger> never saw this on any machine
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we can't really support the upgrade path from gutsy KDE 4 to hardy KDE 4 IMO
<Nightrose> hmmm ok
<apachelogger> KDE 3 -> KDE 3 and KDE 3 -> KDE 4 and KDE 3 -> KDE 3 -> KDE 4 is enough IMO ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> especially since the problem is probably caused by some change in a subsystem
<Nightrose> well I think this will cause some trouble for users and maybe can be added to the releasenotes or something
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ask Riddell
<Nightrose> Riddell: ^ ;-)
<apachelogger> [AudioCaptureDevice_pci:1102:0002:1102:8061:capture:alsa:0]
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> stdin: do you have a gutsy with KDE 4.0.3?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you upgrade to hardy before .3?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I think so
<Nightrose> but not 100% sure
<apachelogger> well, the line above is from my gutsy phononrc
<apachelogger> and I think it is more likely that the format broke in KDE rather than some underlying system
<stdin> apachelogger: not at the moment, but I could just run dist-upgrade on my gutsy machine and get it
<apachelogger> stdin: please do so and check whether phonon is still working after that
<yao_ziyuan> a question: i upgraded from gutsy to hardy. the two's kickers are not the same
<yao_ziyuan> for example, hardy has double stripes for taskbar panels
<yao_ziyuan> but my upgraded hardy still has single stripes
<yao_ziyuan> also, in a fresh hardy, if you click the K Menu button, there will be a sunken rectangle surrounding the K Menu button
<yao_ziyuan> in my upgraded hardy, there isn't
<yao_ziyuan> in the fresh hardy,
<yao_ziyuan> if the system language is chinese,
<yao_ziyuan> i can see a scim tray icon
<yao_ziyuan> but it doesn't have any input methods
<yao_ziyuan> you left-click it, there is no input methods menu
<yao_ziyuan> you ctrl+space, there won't be any input method on
<yao_ziyuan> in the text box of the Run dialog box,
<Riddell> theme will be polyester against qtcurve
<yao_ziyuan> good
<yao_ziyuan> in what distro?
<yao_ziyuan> RC?
<mhb> yao_ziyuan: it does us more good if you submit the bug report into our Bug Reporting System at launchpad
 * Artemis_Fowl testing Hardy
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: theme for what? Hardy RC?
<yao_ziyuan> mhb: well, ok
<Riddell> KDE
<yao_ziyuan> let me prepare the bug report here:
<yao_ziyuan> In a freshly installed Hardy Beta with Simplified Chinese as the system language,
<yao_ziyuan> there by default is a SCIM tray icon.
<yao_ziyuan> However, pressing Ctrl+Space in a text field can't activate any input method. (If any input method is activated, you should be able to type "he" and see a list of candidate Chinese characters popping up.)
<yao_ziyuan> And left-clicking the SCIM tray icon does not show up any input methods. (Normally, you should see a menu of several input methods, or a menu of several languages and each language is a submenu that contains its input methods.)
<yao_ziyuan> Currently, the user has to manually right-click the SCIM tray icon and select "Configure SCIM" and manually review the settings therein and click "OK" and restart the computer in order to enable SCIM tray icon's left-click menu of input methods.
<stdin> apachelogger: seems to be working
<Riddell> I imagine it just needs language-support-zh installed
<yao_ziyuan> And in a text field's right-click menu of "Select Input Method", the user has to manually select "scim" in order to start inputing Chinese. (The default input method is "scim-bridge", which fails to activate any input method.)
<etretyak> Could someone help me with building kde4libs? I don't know well CMake.. What I need is to build Solid from kde4libs to test my fixes.
<etretyak> and I don't want to rebuild all package each time I made some changes to Solid.
<fdoving> you can use the -nc switch you know. to debuild.
<etretyak> fdoving: thanks! that's what i need :)
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<Riddell> etretyak: you don't even need to care about the debian packaging when working on code
<Riddell> mkdir build; cd build; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4 ..; make
<Riddell> then make will do the right thing
<etretyak> cool
<etretyak> thanks!
<Riddell> once you have something working you can make a patch and care about the packaging
<etretyak> Riddell: I'm testing "user disk mounting" feature for kde4 ;-)
<Riddell> good luck
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
 * Hobbsee eyerolls at kubuntu-users, and tweaks a few of hte spam settings
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | RC Out!
 * hunger thinks freezes are booooring. No new and interesting ways to break my system.
<Riddell> :)
<hunger> I'll update kde svn instead.
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<yao_ziyuan> i have finished the bug report
<yao_ziyuan> i need someone to file it for me
<CheGuevara> why cant u file it
<Riddell> anyone able to test an ipod?
<yao_ziyuan> i've put it here:
<yao_ziyuan> http://www.bytecool.com/ioiforum/read.php?1,7931,7931#msg-7931
<yao_ziyuan> i can't file it myself because
<yao_ziyuan> 1. i have forgotten my account/password
<yao_ziyuan> 2. creating an account is inconvenient for me
<yao_ziyuan> :)
<yao_ziyuan> please!
<nosrednaekim> yao_ziyuan: please, do ti yourself so you can be updated about happenings and comments
<yao_ziyuan> all right
<yao_ziyuan> i seem to remember my account/password now :)
<yao_ziyuan> just give me a start page
<yao_ziyuan> where is the bug tracker system's login page?
<yao_ziyuan> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yao_ziyuan> maybe it's not a good time to file a bug against Beta
<yao_ziyuan> since RC is out in hours
<yao_ziyuan> right?
<yao_ziyuan> tell me ETA of RC
<nosrednaekim> it was just released
<yao_ziyuan> ah...
<yao_ziyuan> just now i run dist-upgrade
<yao_ziyuan> and i did received an upgrade
<yao_ziyuan> but it's only a single package: linux-image-386
<nosrednaekim> ok.. then go ahead and file the bug
<Arby> Riddell: yes
<Arby> for the ipod
<Arby> what do you need
<Riddell> Arby: does amarok work?
<Arby> give me a minute to check
<yao_ziyuan> lol
<yao_ziyuan> Your system is up-to-date
<yao_ziyuan> it seems this RC only has one new package: linux-image-386
<Arby> Riddell: no, it doesn't. This is on kde4, fully up to date hardy
<Arby> device manager shows a pop up to say it has been plugged in
<Arby> I can open it in dolphin
<Arby> but it's invisible to amarok
<Arby> Riddell: want me to try on kde3?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm downloading http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<Riddell> Arby: even in settings -> media devices ?
<yao_ziyuan> if i found the input method problem still persists in it in vbox,
<Arby> looking
<yao_ziyuan> i would file
<Arby> ok that works
<Arby> settings -> configure amarok -> media devices -> autodtect devices
<Arby> and now it appears
<Riddell> Arby: appears in the Devices tab?
<Arby> Riddell: yes appears and plays
<Riddell> Arby: what if you Disconnect?
<Arby> or it would if I could get sound to work on this laptop:(
<Arby> Riddell: it works, although it shows a warning
<Arby> but it disconnects anywya
<Arby> Riddell: connect does not reconnect it
<Arby> Riddell: in fact I am now completely unable to connect it
<Arby> even via settings menu
<Arby> also tried unpluggin and replugging
<Arby> Riddell: it only gets mounted if I go device-notifier -> open in Dolphin
<Arby> It then shows up in Dolphin and in ls /media
<Riddell> mm, I see the same
<Arby> seems like ipod mounting is a bit borked
<Arby> hmm, once it mounted in Dolphin it just automounted in Amarok
<Arby> Riddell: anything else to try?
<Riddell> Arby: no, that's all thanks
<Arby> ok, feel free to ping for further testing later
<flipstar> hi, jockey-kde doesn't detect my card..is this the correct behavior for an live cd ? (using 20080417.1/ and a nvidia 6800gt)
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell, seele: Have a look at this: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1231169_ynizs/out_011006.ogg
<Riddell> Arby: how about if you plug it in, change in settings->media devices configure device the post disconnect command from "kdeeject.." to "umount %u"
<Riddell> Arby: does that stop the disconnect error message?
<Arby> trying
<Arby> Riddell: no, it doesn't
<Riddell> Arby: what's the error message you get?
<Arby> Riddell: Post-disconnect command failed, before removing device, please make sure that it is safe to do so
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: looks good
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: blog blog!
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: I have no blog :)
<flipstar> kdesktop crashed right after login..after restarting the / filesystem is on the desktop..
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: next thing up: bug #196756
<flipstar> i started it as root..maybe this was wrong
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196756 in kgrubeditor "kgrubeditor doesn't recognize AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST entries" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196756
<Riddell> flipstar: does jockey-gtk?
 * flipstar installing..
<flipstar> no, jockey-gtk also doesn't work
<flipstar> same messages as here http://pastebin.com/m467a5ff9
<Riddell> flipstar: best report it then, pitti is pretty responsive https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+filebug
<aos101> Shouldn't the download links for the KDE4 RC point to /RC instead of /beta ?
<aos101> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu
<Riddell> fixing
<aos101> OK.  Thought I should check in here incase it was intentional (waiting for a new build to sync or something).
<flipstar> hm kate won't start here..maybe its related with kdesktop .. ?
<flipstar> after reinstall kate it says Bus error (core dumped)
<ScottK> If this kde3 or kde4?
<ScottK> If/s
<ScottK> is even
 * flipstar restarting X
<yuriy> awen_: have you seen bug 218889?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218889 in kde-guidance "[hardy] brightness on KDE jumps from 100% -> 42% -> 0%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218889
<awen_> yuriy: just saw it a bit ago .... was about to try to remember the hal reply i need him to check
<ubuntu> nvm kate works like expected now
<flipstar> btw the installer still doesn't detect my raid..it would just have to install dmraid..
<blueyed> Riddell: apport is deactivated for release (in /etc/defaults/apport), so it should be enabled in adept. In case you enable it in the defaults file, adept should also work by itself. If this is OK, I'll prepare a debdiff.
<awen_> has anyone tried the transcoding feature in amarok when transferring files to a media device? ... or is it at all supposed to work out-of-the box
<ScottK> smarter: Good day.  How's your guidance testing coming?
<ScottK> awen_: Have you looked at smarter's dbus restart patch?
<smarter> ScottK: hi ScottK
<ScottK> Heya smarter.
<smarter> it works fine, but it only works for hal restart, dbus restart are not supported in Ubuntu nor upstream
<smarter> and lead to various problems
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Sorry, remembered wrong.
<smarter> if you still want to have a semi-working guidance, you have to manually restart it
<awen_> ScottK: a new patch, or the same patch as is in gpm now?
<ScottK> awen_: I new one
<ScottK> I/A
<awen_> where is it?
<ScottK> awen_: It's in smarter's PPA.
<Riddell> blueyed: please do
<awen_> smarter: what have you chnaged compared to the one in g-p-m now?
<ScottK> If you'd just double check it, I'll work on getting RM approval to upload it.
<smarter> awen_: see the debdiff: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu16.debdiff
<smarter> ScottK: sure, I'll test on my eee
<awen_> ScottK: i suppose that was exactly what we talked about .... that the dbus restart didn't realle work so should we do it at all
<apachelogger> blueyed: btw, the vbox issue I had was actually a broken iso :)
<blueyed> apachelogger: phew.. :)
<apachelogger> stdin: can you please paste ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc
<awen_> ScottK: but no problem if you changed your mind about it ... was the same that i "voted" for last time
<awen_> ScottK and smarter: looks good to me ... i'll just test it!
 * awen_ wonders if he is connected
<awen_> smarter and ScottK: looks good :) ... +1 from me
<awen_> smarter: and thanks for convincing ScottK ;)
<blueyed> yuriy (and others): is the patch for bug 204439 correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204439 in adept "Non translatable elements on installer menu of Adept Manager" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204439
<stdin> apachelogger: http://stdin.pastebin.com/d3b94e256
<apachelogger> stdin: did you start off with 4.0.0 on that machine?
<stdin> I thinks so
<stdin> at the latest it's from 4.0.1
<apachelogger> well, then this strange device names might have been caused by .0
<mhb> evening my dears
<smarter> ScottK: kde-guidance patch tested on my asus eee, works fine
<yuriy> blueyed: I have not tested it, beyond just running adept and not having it crash
<yuriy> blueyed: I was trying to figure out how to run it localized in french to confirm the bug and test the fix but couldn't figure out how to run apps with a different locale
<yuriy> and nobody else responded when i asked to test in here
<emu> Riddell: Could I use this pic (http://www.kubuntu.org/images/kubuntu-8.04-rc.png) for the german announcement too?
<blueyed> yuriy: It did not work for "de" here. But I think I know the reason, testbuilding now. Try "LANG=fr adept_manager" or "KDE_LANG=fr adept_manager"
<awen_> yuriy: is a 8.04 kde3 in french adequate ... and what should i test?
<yuriy> blueyed: i've tried those and they didn't seem to work
<yuriy> awen_: bug 204439
<blueyed> yuriy: did you have language-pack-kde-fr-base installed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204439 in adept "Non translatable elements on installer menu of Adept Manager" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204439
<yuriy> blueyed: oh i guess not. i couldn't figure out what i needed to install.
<yuriy> and i thought language-support- should depend on whatever is needed for kde as well
<yuriy> blueyed: and your comment about the make translatable is probably correct
<yuriy> i don't really understand i18n, but not having an i18n call at all was obvious
<blueyed> yuriy: yep.. it does not work with your patch alone, because you need to add an additional "gettext domain", where those strings are in (seems to be libapt-front)
<ScottK> smarter: What was the bug for your kde-guidance patch again?
<yuriy> blueyed: ok. i have no idea what that means :P so i guess that would need some more work
<blueyed> yuriy: like I've said: just testbuilding.. I'll let you know.. :)
<awen_> yuriy: hmm... tell me again if it is important; my VM has lost network connection due to me playing around with it since last restart
<yuriy> awen_: we're discussing bug 204439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204439 in adept "Non translatable elements on installer menu of Adept Manager" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204439
<blueyed> yuriy: I find the extra "ascii" suspicious/strange (in your patch)
<awen_> yuriy: i know ... but if you need it tested at some point, say so; i still have a french version of kubuntu in a VM (from a previous test)
<yuriy> blueyed: yeah that's iffy. tbh the whole thing (all 1 line of it) is a hack, and there's something i'm probably not getting about STL there
<blueyed> yuriy: wouldn't "i18n(r->prettyName())" work already?
<yuriy> because r->prettyName() is an std::basicString or something like that, and i18n wants an QString and QString wants an std::string or char string
<yuriy> blueyed: no, that doesn't compile
<yuriy> er sorry that's flipped
<blueyed> ah, I see. Should be ok like it is, only seems to be "too verbose"
<yuriy> i18n() wants a C string
<yuriy> which brings us back to the "make translatable" comment
<yuriy> because i guess in general you're supposed to give it string literals?
<fdoving> yuriy: where does r->prettyName() get it's text from? - can't the i18n call be done there?
<blueyed> yuriy: yes. But it's translated in libapt-front, which should provide this.
<yuriy> fdoving: possibly... in apt-front and/or ept then?
<yuriy> blueyed: oh, is it? did you check?
<blueyed> yuriy: yes, that's why I've added the "libapt-front" textdomain and will test if it works, when the build is finished.. :)
<fdoving> i have no clue. but as far as i know i18n wants to eat text.
<blueyed> yuriy: I've grepped in /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES
 * yuriy thinks his patch to wineconfig was probably wrong then
<fdoving> the idea is to make strings translatable without compiling or running the program.
<yuriy> in general, is foo = "bar"; i18n(foo) correct? or is there some other trick you need to do?
<fdoving> so fetching the text to translate with functions like that is awkard as one needs to be a hacker to understand where the text comes from.
<blueyed> yuriy: that would work, as long as "bar" is marked for gettext extraction somewhere else.. when extracting, it uses e.g. everything in i18n(), but there are other ways.
<ScottK> yuriy: Please let me know pretty quickly if we need to fix it.
<fdoving> yuriy: i think foo = i18n( "bar" ); is the way to do it.
<blueyed> fdoving: yes, that's the preferred method, of course.
<fdoving> yuriy: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n
<yuriy> ScottK: i think we need to mark those other strings for extraction then, but I don't know how to do it
<yuriy> ok i g2g
<yuriy> fdoving: I will read up on that
<ScottK> yuriy: I was about to ask release manager for permission to upload smarter's hal restart patch.  I'll hold off for a bit so you can research it.
<yuriy> dang, i guess i gotta hurry up ; )
<fdoving> yuriy: i'm pretty confident this i18n hack is plain and simple wrong. if that can help you somehow.
<blueyed> ScottK: hal restart? reminds me of bug 63450
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63450 in acpid "acpid install fails (because of hal running)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63450
<ScottK> No, it's guidance power-manager this time.
<blueyed> but the same issue?
<blueyed> you want to take care about if hal is running then, too, probably.
<ScottK> No.  This is gpm surviving if hal restarts.
<fdoving> yuriy: the untranslatable items are from libapt-front.
<fdoving> and i guess the text is compiled into the program so even if libapt-front gettext() the text, it doesn't work.
<fdoving> .. maybe.
<fdoving> yuriy: yep, the file, apt-front/cache/entity/package.h is included in most of adept, and my guess is that the text isn't translated because it's compiled in english. even if libapt-front is translated and the .mo file is there and all.
<fdoving> one can probably use gettext the old fashioned way, on adept, to extract those.
<fdoving> when compiling adept.
<jam__> hi all
<blueyed> yuriy, fdoving: adding """KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalogue(QString::fromUtf8("libapt-front"))""" to adept/manager/main.cpp fixes it..
<fdoving> blueyed: nice trick.
<fdoving> anyway. bed. nite.
<blueyed> fdoving: night. (it gets already done like this in debian/patches/kubuntu_03_translation_catalogues.diff)
<blueyed> ..but not for libapt-front.
<blueyed> yuriy: why do you say that the patch is incorrect? It's only incomplete AFAICS. I've added a debdiff to the bug.
<yuriy> blueyed: fdoving said it's plain wrong
<yuriy> 16:21 < fdoving> yuriy: i'm pretty confident this i18n hack is plain and simple wrong. if that can help you somehow.
<yuriy> blueyed: could you do the fix then?
<blueyed> yuriy: just read his last messages above. It's good (and I have some gettext experience)
<blueyed> yuriy: yes, my fix (adding libapt-front to the catalogs), works. I've just been a bit away and needed to build it twice. The debdiff I've attached should work. It also needs your patch, of course, to send the strings to i18n().
<yuriy> blueyed: ah, ok. so we need a debdiff that combines both then?
<yuriy> or did you include mine in yours?
<blueyed> yes, it's attached to bug 204439
<blueyed> Riddell: can you sponsor it, please? It also includes the apport-default-change
<yuriy> awen_: if you have a chance to test^
<blueyed> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13567198/adept_2.1.3ubuntu25.dsc.diff
<blueyed> awen_: do you want a pre-compiled .deb (i386)?
<awen_> blueyed: was just about to ask for it :)
<blueyed> awen_: htpp://codeprobe.de/tmp/adept-manager_2.1.3ubuntu25_i386.deb
<blueyed> well.. http://codeprobe.de/tmp/adept-manager_2.1.3ubuntu25_i386.deb
<awen_> blueyed: just give me ten mins ... just need to update my VM also
 * yuriy -> run, then read techbase page on i18n, then inspect wineconfig
<awen_> yuriy: :) ... and i'll be happy to test that one too
<Riddell> blueyed: sponsor which?
<blueyed> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13567198/adept_2.1.3ubuntu25.dsc.diff - but you may want to get confirmation from awen_
<blueyed> (204439)
<awen_> i'll get back soon ... (is upgrading my desktop to hardy, so downloads wasn't as fast as expected)
<Riddell> yuriy: "i18n(QString(r->prettyName()).ascii())" why the multiple type conversions?
<awen_> yeah .... that upgrade went incredibly smooth; as allways it just works
<Riddell> great
 * awen_ now with all his computers running hardy
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. gutsy->hardy was the first time I upgraded.... no problems what so ever
<awen_> nosrednaekim: the install i just upgraded started as dapper, and has been upgraded all the way through when beta/RC was out ... only minor glitches one of the times
<blueyed> Riddell: I've asked yuriy the same, but didn't know the right way (from my head), so if there's a cleaner way, please just change it.
 * awen_ finally got his VM updated ... going to test the patch now
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-19
<awen_> blueyed: it works ... the items on the right-click menu is translated in french
<awen_> to be honest, i think it is french ... it is at least not english
<blueyed> awen_: :D - it was german for me, so.. thanks for confirming.
<awen_> cool :)
<yuriy> Riddell: essentially because I don't know how to get a C string from an std::BasicString (I think that's what r was, or something like that). as awen_ said, if you know a cleaner way..
<yuriy> s/r/r->prettyName()
<Riddell> yuriy: can't say I do, I'll upload
<etretyak> Riddell: User disk mounting in KDE4 works fine for me.. What should I do? Send you a patch? Or comment in LP on that bug and attach a diff?
<Riddell> etretyak: latter is best, but poke me we need to move fast on it
<etretyak> Riddell: see attachment in my comment for Bug #207380
<yuriy> ScottK: i'm not going to get to looking into the possible wineconfig i18n bug today. and i still don't even know how to test it.  so you should go ahead with the other upload you were holding off on if you're still waiting
<ScottK> yuriy: Thanks for letting me know.
<daSkreech> nixternal: http://www.mydamnchannel.com/channel.aspx?episode=577
<mhb> morning
<yao_ziyuan> hi
<yao_ziyuan> i just tested a fresh RC
<yao_ziyuan> the situation is better than i thought yesterday
<yao_ziyuan> you just need a very simple fix
<yao_ziyuan> that is, if you freshly install RC and choose Simplified Chinese (or other East Asian languages) during installation,
<yao_ziyuan> after installation, you go to a text field, such as the one in Run Command,
<yao_ziyuan> and you right click the text field, and select "Select Input Method",
<yao_ziyuan> and you will see the current input method is "scim-bridge".
<yao_ziyuan> this is not right.
<yao_ziyuan> the default input method should be "scim".
<yao_ziyuan> you just need to simply change the default X input method from "scim-bridge" to "scim".
<yao_ziyuan> i'm making a screenshot to illustrate it
<yao_ziyuan> screenshot: http://tinyurl.com/5lcs7n
<yao_ziyuan> this is a freshly installed Simplified Chinese Kubuntu RC
<yao_ziyuan> as seen from the screenshot, what's originally checked is "scim-bridge"
<yao_ziyuan> this is not right. the default should be "scim".
<yao_ziyuan> actually, all the other options ("scim-bridge", "XIM", "Simple Composing Input Method") are useless. better not display them at all.
<awen_> yuriy and ScottK: the wineconfig patch as it is now at least let wineconfig start, and all options are translated into french ... so if something is missing it is at least minor issues
<yao_ziyuan> bug filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/219513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219513 in scim "Default X input method in Kubuntu 8.04 RC with East Asian system language" [Undecided,New]
<yao_ziyuan> why kubuntu RC's taskbar panels have double-line stripes
<yao_ziyuan> while my 7.10-upgraded RC still has the old single-line stripes?
<nosrednaekim> I cannot find anything for how to integrate rosetta into a python program.... does anyone have an example or tutorial?
<ScottK> awen_: Thanks.  I'll leave it then.
<yao_ziyuan> yesterday's input method bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/219513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219513 in scim "Default X input method in Kubuntu 8.04 RC with East Asian system language" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm building/testing smarter
<ScottK> Riddell: 's gpm no hal patch now
<ScottK> If it's good, I'll upload it for you to approve.
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded.  Over to you.
<ScottK> smarter: I like the gpm patch.  Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.  Now we just need to get Riddell to accept it.
 * Riddell looks
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Congratulations smarter.  As (probably) the last to touch kde-guidance before release, you earn the right to be responsible for everything that goes wrong with it for the next 18 month.  ;-)
<smarter> ScottK: huzzah
 * smarter should have read the fine print before signing the contract :P
<yao_ziyuan> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<blueyed> Riddell: can you please sponsor the debdiff in bug 152856?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152856 in gdebi "Kubuntu Package Installer (GDebiKDE) says "Package File Does Not Exist" when trying to install a deb that's in a directory that has a space in  it's name." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152856
<yao_ziyuan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/219513 updated
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219513 in scim "Default X input method in Kubuntu 8.04 RC with East Asian system language" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> smarter_: You might want to delete packages out of your PPA now that they've been published in the archive.
<etretyak> P
<yuriy> smarter_, ScottK: please test and scrutinize: http://people.brandeis.edu/~ykozlov/temp/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu17.debdiff
 * ScottK looks
<yuriy> i don't actually know how to test the bug or the fix though
<ScottK> yuriy: I'm inclined to leave it for this release since we're so close since no one has actually complained (that's right isn't it)?
<ScottK> yuriy: I want to batch up our stuff and get it into Debian, so that's were I think we ought to go with this patch.
<ScottK> If it turns out to have significant impacts, we can always try and SRU after release.
<yuriy> ScottK: that's right. it's a fairly minor issue i think: i think my last patch makes the strings not flagged for translations, but they've been there and unchanged for 2 releases, so should already be translated
<yuriy> ScottK: as far as getting into debian, i'm committing any fixes to wineconfig to KDE svn
<jtate> anybody else experienced that kde4 shortcuts don't actually get saved across an application restart?
 * yuriy hasn't try to modify any
<ScottK> Ah.  yuriy: Can you push all our patches into the KDE svn then?
 * jtate has two problems, first there are drawing problems in systemsettings' tree dialog, but then if you set something in kmix, and save, restarting kmix will lose those settings.
<jussio1> jtate: yes
<yuriy> ScottK: i'd rather sebas and _Sime did those for their respective components since i don't know much about them
<ScottK> OK.
<jussio1> jtate: bug 219216
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219216 in yakuake-kde4 "yakuake-kde4 does not remember settings after restarting it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219216
<ScottK> yuriy: Can you coordinate with them to get that done then?
<jtate> Cool
<yuriy> ScottK: k. sebas, _Sime: poke ^^
<jtate> jussio1: is there an upstream bug too?
<jussio1> jtate: I dont know, I only filed it to LP
<ScottK> yuriy: If we get them all incorporated upstream, then Debian can just pull a new svn snapshot.
<jussio1> btw, does anyone know how to open .ace archives?
<ScottK> yuriy, sebas, _Sime: It might also be good to look at the NMU of kde-guidance that was recently done in Debian to see if there's anything useful for upstream there.  The patch is attached to this message: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=10;bug=424430
<yuriy> what is an NMU?
<ScottK> Non-Maintainer-Upload.
<ScottK> Ubuntu doesn't really have an equivalent since almost everything is team maintained.
<yuriy> ScottK: look to me like the NMU is stuff that's either already there or ui files that should be generated at build time
<ScottK> OK.  I guess the public vs private build path is a Debian build issue then?
<yuriy> I don't know anything about that, i'm just pointing out that I don't see any source changes there
<ScottK> OK
<jtate> jussio1: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161045
<ubotu> KDE bug 161045 in general "Shortcut settings not saved" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-20
<yuriy> well, the printer applet works very nicely
<Hobbsee> ah ha.  a kde4 install.
<Hobbsee> why are there 2 "about kubuntu" links shown on the desktop, when one dosen't work?
<awen_> wauw, launchpad is really really slow today!
<Arby> awen_: expected to be that way until monday according to the topic in #launchpad
<awen_> Arby: thanks for the info ... sad :(
<Arby> I suppose they have to do this stuff at some point
<awen_> yeah ... but trying to communicate with bug reporters is quite a bit hard
<Arby> indeed
* seezer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: #launchpad
<seezer> fuck
<seezer> that's not what i wanted to do
<jussio1> hehe
<seezer> *searching the old one*
* seezer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | RC Out!
<jussio1> poor seezer
<seezer> note to my self: quassel is not irssi
<seezer> sorry
<jussio1> seezer: Ive done that before :D
<jussio1> seezer: how are you finding quassel?
<seezer> great
 * jussio1 huggles quassle
<seezer> i really like the backlog feature
<jussio1> yeah,  its great :D
<jussio1> cant wait for plugins
<seezer> but i'm again doing everything but learning for my exams..
<seezer> so we'll talk later perhaps.. :)
<jussio1> ok, have fun
<seezer> haha.
<seezer> thanks anyway ;)
<awen_> ScottK: I have a solution for bug 218889 ... or at least I'm pretty sure I have, just need confirmation from the bug reporter, that it works
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218889 in kde-guidance "[hardy] brightness on KDE jumps from 100% -> 42% -> 0%" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218889
<ScottK> awen_: Great.  I'll be out most of the day, so look to Riddell to see about sponsorship.  I'm generally in favor of making brightness work better.
<awen_> ScottK: i'll wait for a reply before doing anything ... the bug reporter generally responds pretty quick, so hopefully i'll have an answer tonight
<DreadKnight> any MOTUs around?
<Hobbsee> no.
 * Hobbsee sees you're getting an answer in -motu
<sourcemaker_> here I am
<sourcemaker_> Media Device: failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted at /mnt/ipod: Permission denied... error in amarok... what's wrong?
<sourcemaker_> here is my fstab: /dev/sde2       /mnt/ipod       vfat    rw,user         0       0
<eagles0513875> is launchpad down
<Hobbsee> yes.
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<Hobbsee> has been for hte last 13 hours.
<Hobbsee> [00:32] *** mpt sets the channel topic to "Launchpad is mostly down, IS staff are fixing it | https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 24 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com".
<eagles0513875> damn it i need to link someone that amarok bug that i fixed but was wishlisted
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: do you remember the bug im talking about
<Hobbsee> only vaguely
<Hobbsee> and not the number
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: lol thats what im trying to get is to find out the dependency to get ipods to work with amarok
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: you remember what that dependency was by any chance
<Hobbsee> no
<sourcemaker_> eagles0513875: now i changed to fstab and it's working: /dev/sde2       /mnt/ipod       vfat    defaults,user,noauto,sync,umask=000
<sourcemaker_> eagles0513875: but very slow
<sourcemaker_> eagles0513875: and the progressbar in amarok does show nothing :-)
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: im having issues getting to look at my bug the sites down
<sourcemaker_> eagles0513875: ok
<eagles0513875> sourcemaker_: lets take it back into the other channel plz
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: if you tell me something i can search for in my bugmail I can give you the number and a link
<Nightrose> I have all amarok bugmails archived
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: remember there was a bug that someone wanted the ipod dependency re added to the amarok pkg
<Nightrose> yes
<eagles0513875> can u find that bug for me plz
 * Nightrose slaps eagles0513875
<Nightrose> and yes I can have a look
 * eagles0513875 slaps self again
<Nightrose> give me a sec
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: thanks
<Nightrose> [Bug 217441] [NEW] Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217441 in amarok "Recommends/Depends on kdebase-kio-plugins for iPod autodetection " [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217441
<Nightrose> this one?
 * Hobbsee notes that recommends don't get installed by default for non-metapackages.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: it was either a suggests/ recommends thing 2 people fixed the same thing but 2 different ways not sure what was released though
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: thats it thanks a bunch
<Nightrose> you're welcome
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: then have a look at hte changelog.
<eagles0513875> ok
<Hobbsee> that's what it's for.
<jeroen-> Riddell: I added some info at bug
<jeroen-> #203334
<jeroen-> bug 203334
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203334 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge-client-qt4 requires scim" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203334
<jeroen-> maybe it can help
<eagles0513875> does anyone know if the flash issue with firefox2 and the flash plugin in gutsy has been resolved
 * Nightrose suggests eagles0513875reads the relevant changelog and checks if there is something noteworthy
<stdin> someone should fix shipit.kubuntu.org: "I want to download and test the beta version of 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron)" and "I want to pre-order CDs of Kubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron)" should not have LTS in them
<Riddell> stdin: well spotted
<Ped> I wonder, are the iso preRC tested enough already, or why the files are already missing? ( http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all )
<davmor2> Ped: sorry what is your issue?
<Ped> davmor2: click on the CD icon next to some version (for example KDE4 Desktop at the bottom), there's direct download link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080417.1/hardy-desktop-i386.iso which leads to Not Found page.
<davmor2> Ped: that's because 17.1 isn't on the servers anymore
<Ped> davmor2: yes. And I wonder why, so is the iso testing closed already, or should people test more fresh files, or? (I'm sort of new to iso testing)
<Riddell> Ped: rc has been released
<Riddell> see kubuntu.org
<Ped> I see, thanks for explanation
<davmor2> Right in general what happens is 2 days before the release we start testing like made find bug they get fixed and we restart.  This time however we were able to blitz the lot over thursday and friday so the the cd's are updated to become rc at which point the old ones are removed and it starts counting again from there.  So on the server you currently have 19th 20th. next batch of testing starts Tomorrow though so fe
<Ped> davmor2: The RC is identical to 17.1, so if I take the daily-live/20080420, it will be closer to final (and more important to test), or the RC may become the final anyway?
<davmor2> Ped: Rc is never the final. The image the day before final may become final as long as there are no issues but there have already been a batch of updates since Friday.  So yes you can test today's image but tomorrow you test is null.  As there maybe more updates in the mean time.
<Ped> davmor2: my test may be null, but if I report bug, it will be hardly null... :) and I'm not sure when I will have time to test again. If I will even manage to burn iso now, as it looks my CD-RW medium is nearing it's end of life. (either that or my burner :/) :D
<davmor2> Ped: Any testing is welcome and of course any bugs reported help the *buntu family out so go for it, if you can of course :)
<Nightrose> cheguevara_: you pinged me the other day - what was it about?
<cheguevara_> let me try to remember lol
<Nightrose> hehe
<cheguevara_> it was something amarok related
<cheguevara_> oh yeah i cant build trunk
<Nightrose> ok what is the problem?
<cheguevara_> sec let me make it come up again
<Nightrose> ok
<cheguevara_> CMake Error: This project requires some variables to be set,
<cheguevara_> and cmake can not find them.
<cheguevara_> Please set the following variables:
<cheguevara_> TAGLIB_INCLUDES
<Nightrose> looks like you don't have taglib 1.5
<Nightrose> which you need
<cheguevara_> -- Found taglib: -L/home/kde-devel/kde/lib -ltag
<cheguevara_> installed it from kdesupport
<Nightrose> hmm then I don't know
<Nightrose> sorry
<cheguevara_> kk thx anyway
<jjesse> afternoon
<tsb> Hi. I run  kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-proposed" however "version upgrade" does not appear (gutsy to heron). I've tried a few sources.list settings, from just gutsy to gutsy-updates etc.. Any idea what's wrong?
<tsb> Actually I am pretty sure this happened to me last time as well (going from 7.04 to 7.10), but I don't remember quite what was done to make it work.
<tsb> I think I had to explicitly write the next version number in some file
<tsb>  /etc/lsb-release has 7.10 etc.
<Riddell> tsb: try --dist-upgrade-devel
<tsb> Riddell: works!
<tsb> Riddell: thank you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu said "proposed", which is why I used it.
<Riddell> hmm, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-proposed hasn't been updated
<tsb> Riddell: ah, that was the file I had to edit last time. :)
<etretyak> Riddell: hi! we are late with patch for user disk mounting in kde4. right?
<Riddell> etretyak: this one? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kde4libs/4:4.0.3-0ubuntu4
<etretyak> so we don't :)
<etretyak> but i don't see any updates
<Riddell> etretyak: I have it here
<Riddell> probably just your mirror
<etretyak> Riddell: hm.. i see deb file in my apt cache archive: kdelibs5_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<etretyak> but i don't see any changes in my libsolid.so.4.0.0
<etretyak> Riddell: grep kdesu /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libsolid.so.4.0.0
<etretyak> no matches
<Riddell> hmm
<etretyak> Riddell: i think we forgot to add kubuntu_06_..
<etretyak> in series
<Riddell> mm, it's not in debian/patches/series
<etretyak> right
<Riddell> uploading fix
<etretyak> thanks!
<vistasucks> does kubuntu have wat ubuntu hardy has like The memory randomizer thingy?
<nosrednaekim> vistasucks: yes... tis a kernel level thing
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-14
<Riddell> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<Riddell> ~z
<jefferai> apachelogger: poke
<Tonio_> Riddell: true that qtcurve releases very often.... but I prefer this to an unmaintain component like gtk-qt ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: jcastro was saying you haven't replied about UDS
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ? I did to claire, has suggested
<Tonio_> he wasn't in copy
<Riddell> check with him then
<Tonio_> should I forward maybe ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: when did he say you that ?
<Tonio_> I think I responded on 04/11.... a bit late though... I needed confirmation from my company that I'll be available since I announced I wanted to leave...
<davmor2> Riddell: kubuntu alternates are up for testing
<Riddell> davmor2: can you try a non english install?
<davmor2> I'm doing upgrades
<Riddell> ok
<davmor2> have a word with jtholmes :)
<JontheEchidna> ooh
 * JontheEchidna has got to try this out
<JontheEchidna> ☻/
<JontheEchidna> /▌
<JontheEchidna> / \
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: heh nice
<claydoh> saturday night fever dance?
<JontheEchidna> eh, I thought it was just someone waving hi
 * claydoh has dancing on the brain
 * claydoh is happy-dancing due to new Red Dwarf episodes, and is a little giddy,
<claydoh> and OT
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: is this a script?
<Riddell> claydoh: going to watch that later
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: nah, just saw someone post that on Digg
<claydoh> Riddell: I have all the seasons, on vhs tape lol
<davmor2> Riddell: what am I looking for in the foreign install
<Riddell> davmor2: if text strings are translated, notably File Edit Quit etc
<davmor2> Riddell: I have a cunning plan
<Quintasan> oh my, meeting's today
<davmor2> Riddell: I've asked ara if she can do it.  She said she can but not till tomorrow
<slangasek> davmor2: fairly important to get this tested sooner rather than later, since we don't know how deep the rabbit hole goes for this translations bug and it may require changes to langpacks or to other packages that feed /into/ the langpacks
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<davmor2> slangasek: I can look at it but I won't know if the translation is correct or not:)
<slangasek> we're not looking to check the quality of the translation
<slangasek> we're looking to check whether things are in English, which Should Not Be
<davmor2> no probs I'll look at it and ara: can confirm it with correctness then hows that?
<Riddell> it's pretty obvious when strings aren't translated
<slangasek> the correctness really is completely irrelevant for this - wrong translations aren't getting fixed before release anyway
<slangasek> but systemic bugs preventing translations from showing up need to get fixed
<davmor2> slangasek: Riddell: rsyncing now
<Quintasan> Riddell: If you have some time, please check this debdiff: http://wklej.org/id/77338/txt
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I still notice wrong permission (still no +x) on pykdeuic4
<davmor2> Riddell:  Le CD d'installation ne contient pas le support complet pour votre langue.  Voulez-vous telecharger maintenant les paquets requis depuis l'Internet?  I'm guessing this says the cd doesn't have full language support for your language.  Would you like to install the required packages from the internet?
<davmor2> slangasek:  ^
<slangasek> davmor2: say "oui"
<slangasek> (though it shouldn't matter for this part)
<davmor2> slangasek: I going to
<slangasek> and yes, that's what it says
<davmor2> slangasek: Yay high school french has a use after all :)
<slangasek> so do apps look translated?
<davmor2> 604 of 641
<davmor2> let you know soon :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: might be related to qtscriptbindings
<davmor2> slangasek, Riddell: some things aren't copy/cut but paste=coller
<apachelogger> anyway, uploading final build to my ppa
<slangasek> davmor2: so you're missing translations for 'copy' and 'cut'?
<davmor2> slangasek: there are others ->go has back forward
<slangasek> hrm?
<davmor2> slangasek: Usb Startup Disk Creator
<davmor2> Terminal
<davmor2> Hardware Drivers
<slangasek> davmor2: I don't think that answered the question I asked?
<davmor2> copy ans cut are correct in OOo but not in Kate
<davmor2> if that helps
<slangasek> davmor2: ok; so it sounds like there are some stock translations missing
<slangasek> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> davmor2: got a screenshot?
<Riddell> of the File and Edit menus in Kate say
<davmor2> Riddell: love to how do I get the keyboard layout up so I know where :// and . is?
<Riddell> oh you chose azerty?  that's a mistake
<davmor2> Riddell: I choose the default option during install
<Riddell> davmor2: in system settings click the UN flag then the keyboard icon on the left
<Riddell> first radio button
<Riddell> and chose a sensible layout
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/french.png
<davmor2> that's kate open
<davmor2> now I can swap at the drop of a hat I'll get some more
<jussi01> !info kaffeine jaunty
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 3228 kB, installed size 7084 kB
<jussi01> ahh...
<jussi01> Tonio_: your ppa upgraded kaffeine for me?
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/french1.png
<davmor2> Riddell: although paste was in french
<Riddell> very strange
<Riddell> I can't recreate that and the strings are in the language packs
<Riddell> I'll do a fresh install and see if I can recreate it
<Riddell> oh, do we have a meeting at some point?
<Riddell> ..in an hour
<davmor2> Riddell: That's doing a full french install
<davmor2> Riddell: I got the incomplete language support bubble on the task bar hang on I'll try again after that
<davmor2> no same
<a|wen_> davmor2: i have a user running danish, and i get some of the same translations missing ... seems to be some of the core translations shared between all kde applications
<Tm_T> nookie^: what is not my problem?
<a|wen_> Riddell / slangasek: i'm seeing the same with danish: as an example the file and edit menu in kate http://imagebin.ca/view/Rl2c91.html http://imagebin.ca/view/PPPFNO.html ; red markings are definitely not translated
<a|wen_> if you want anything tested / tried / verified ... you are more than welcome to ping me
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: isn't bug 360029 about the battery plasmoid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360029 in plasma-widget-network-manager "kde powermanagement does not overide power button press action properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360029
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: of course ... guess i should have had my coffee before moving it around
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace, right?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: yes
<a|wen_> thx ... would not risk re-assigning it wrong twice
<davmor2> a|wen configuration is the worsed
<davmor2> nearly all english
<Riddell> davmor2: where's that?
<davmor2> kate
<davmor2> Riddell: show statusbar, configure toolbars, configure kate, show toolbar, full screen mode, configure shortcuts
<davmor2> a|wen_: what about you?
<davmor2> Riddell: every back and forward is listed as back  and forward too
<Riddell> yes I see it now on a fresh install
<Riddell> this is very strange
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> Nightrose: ping
<Riddell> nixternal: ping
<Riddell> yuriy: ping
<a|wen_> davmor2 and Riddell: configuration is indeed bad ... every option except one is in english here
<Nightrose> pong
<davmor2> a|wen_: nevermind hey it's a feature to teach everyone to speak english :)
<Riddell> Nightrose: meeting?
<a|wen_> davmor2: ahh, nice way to loog at it :P
<davmor2> a|wen_: as you can tell which bit's aren't right in which app can I leave a bug write up to you?
<a|wen_> davmor2: didn't we already have a bug report to add to?
<davmor2> a|wen_:  pass I just got asked to test it so did :)
<Riddell> bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/355814 has been hijacked for that translations issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355814 in kde-l10n-es "[Kubuntu 9.04] Many items are in English while language is set to Spanish" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nixternal> Riddell: pong?
<Riddell> nixternal: meeting in #u-m
<Riddell> nixternal: we need a final vote on comm_a_nder's membership
<Riddell> and we're currently quizzing Quintasa
<davmor2> Riddell: I just got the incomplete language support for an English install
<hunger> Will quanta become available in jaunty? I guess it is too late for that...
<hunger> Maybe the old uninstallable debs could still get removed from the repos?
<a|wen_> !info quanta jaunty
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<hunger> a|wen_: That is not installable since it depends on kfilereplace and klinkstatus, both of which conflict with the -kde4 versions which get installed by the kdewebdev package.
<a|wen_> hunger: isn't there an replacement for quanta in the kdewebdev-kde4 source?
<hunger> a|wen_: So there is no kde4 quanta?
<Riddell> hi seele, we're in a meeting in #u-m quizzing mcas on membership
<a|wen_> hunger: they have changed an awful lot of names while switching to kde4 ... so might be something similar
<Riddell> quanta is waiting on kdevelop4
<hunger> Riddell: Ah, that explains things.
<seele> Riddell: yeah, couldnt help being late
<hunger> Any chance of seeing it in jaunty or will it miss the deadline?
<Riddell> hunger: it doesn't really exist as far as I know
<hunger> Riddell: It is build as part of kdewebdev when I run kdesvn-build, so I always assumed it existed:-)
<Riddell> hunger: mm ok, it's not included in the tars given to packagers, and I guess they have good reason for that
<hunger> Riddell: Well then better leave it out:-)
 * kb9vqf wonders if he just missed the meeting
 * kb9vqf has been having Internet problems all day and just got his connection restored
<claydoh> kb9vqf: not yet, still going on in #ubuntu-meeting
<kb9vqf> OK
<ghostcube___> hi folks :)
<davmor2> kb9vqf: on now
<ghostcube___> i noticed a very cool function of kde3 isnt gone into 4, the possibility to change the runlevel services like in kcontol
<ghostcube___> is there anything planned to get this done in kde4 again
<kb9vqf> davmor2: ??
<davmor2> meeting
<kb9vqf> davmor2: Yes, the meeting is over in #ubuntu-meeting
<kb9vqf> davmor2: sorry if I'm not understanding your question :-)
<kb9vqf> ghostcube: AFAIK most of the backend modules like that are still under heavy development upstream
 * seele waves to e-jat
<e-jat> thanks
<ghostcube___> kb9vqf: hmm ok cause this is one of the missing ones which was pretty useful :)
<a|wen_> ghostcube___: you are not looking for someting like the "service manager" under advanced settings?
<ghostcube___> a|wen_: i seen this one but no i mean the rc controlling possibility from kcontrol :)
<ghostcube___> #sysv-rc-conf as gui
<tsimpson> a|wen_: service manager is for KDE services, not system services
<ghostcube___> yep
<ghostcube___> :)
<JontheEchidna> btw, what's the status of konversation in 9.04? Should it be demoted to universe since we aren't including it by default anymore?
<a|wen_> ghostcube___: okay, system services ... you need to get back to konsole for that
<ghostcube___> a|wen_: i am hehe
<ghostcube___> a|wen_: but only want to mention i miss this very much
<tsimpson> there is "bum", but that's GTK
<ghostcube___> and i think it would be cool if it come back :)
<ghostcube___> bum ?
<tsimpson> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Quintasan> Riddell: debdiff is ready for semantik :3
<tsimpson> I think it stands for Boot-Up-Manager
<ghostcube___> ah yeah
<Quintasan> argh
<Riddell> kb9vqf: I don't think I have access to any machines with large amounts of bandwidth to spare
<Riddell> might be worth asking seaLne, he sometimes does
<kb9vqf> Riddell: thanks, will do :)
<nixternal> dang, I had other business...but I have totally gone brain dead just now
<a|wen_> !info sysv-rc-conf jaunty
 * nixternal tries to remember
<ubottu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<a|wen_> ghostcube___: ^^
<kb9vqf> I got something to the tune of 11000 hits today alone
<ghostcube___> i use sysv-rc now :)
<davmor2> Riddell: why oh why am I getting incomplete language support on a default English install.  Is it the OOo issue from before?
<nixternal> oh
<Riddell> davmor2: I've no idea, does it install anything?
<nixternal> Riddell: with Karmic we will be dealing with the new Archive layout, and with that we will need figure out how we go forward by approving people and providing commit access to the repos for *Kubuntu Only Packages*
<a|wen_> ghostcube___: half-way GUI in any case ;) ... but let's hope some new kde configuration emerges in time for karmic
<davmor2> if it does it does it that quick you don't see it
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://wklej.org/id/78274/txt
<ghostcube___> a|wen_: :) yeah
 * nixternal thinks that the KC will do the approvals of course, but maybe we should have a KTB :p
<Riddell> I'd worry about too many committees
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, that was kind of a little joke there with the KTB :P
<JontheEchidna> Does anybody know the answer to my above question about konversation?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: paste it again
<tsimpson> [20:20]<JontheEchidna> btw, what's the status of konversation in 9.04? Should it be demoted to universe since we aren't including it by default anymore?
<JontheEchidna> Is there a reason it's still in main?
<nixternal> Riddell: a new team for Kubuntu Developers or something though that will have upload access? We will need to confirm with the TB though as we will still have to do a MOTU/Core Dev like application process
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm assuming it installed nothing being as it took mircoseconds to disappear but I don't get why it's appearing at all
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I think we moved it to the dvd seed in the expection that quassel wouldn't be for everyone
<Riddell> that may not be the case now
<JontheEchidna> the reason I ask is bug 360965
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/360965/+text)
<JontheEchidna> the last comment there
<nixternal> shoot, I need to upload docs like right now before freeze
<nixternal> dang, missed the freeze deadline..that sucks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I can demote it
 * nixternal has to do an exception now :(
<Riddell> nixternal: I grant thee an exception
<Riddell> if you're quick
<nixternal> Riddell: it is incorporating the translations...it is a very slow and tedious process...not quick by any means...couple of hours of work at least
<Riddell> nixternal: well any time today should be ok
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy, probably int he next few hours I will have it uploaded
<tsimpson> sound should work without aRts
<JontheEchidna> really?
<davmor2> Riddell: nice to see that print screen is linked to ksnapshot now :)
<Quintasan> Okay, I'm going to get bed, night everyone. Riddell, if you have some free time here is debdiff for new semantik: http://wklej.org/id/78274/
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna: afaik, arts is not essential, and apps can be compiled without arts support
<JontheEchidna> yeah, konversation is
<JontheEchidna> but wouldn't the aRts functionality still not be there?
<JontheEchidna> since it's not being compiled
<tsimpson> I mean there is usually a -no-arts flag for ./configure
<JontheEchidna> yeah, and if it's compiled without arts shouldn't sound not work?
<a|wen_> isn't the problem that konversation relies on the kde3 notification system ... maybe that has problem with sound in general
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna: it should be able to use alsa I think
 * tsimpson is not sure anymore :s
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: knotify is part of kdelibs, iirc
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: and kdelibs (kde3) is compiled without arts ... but the question is if knotify+sound works then
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna:
<tsimpson> <Sho_> The ones from "Configure Notifications" do, if you set KNotify to use a player other than aRts in KControl
<tsimpson> <Sho_> The ones in "Configure Konversation" (i.e. the sounds for individual highlights) require aRts
<tsimpson> so I guess it's a config issue
<tsimpson> but some sound won't work
<blueyed> Can somebody confirm bug 361275, before I report this upstream, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361275 in kdepim "KMail composer: Ctrl-Del does not delete next word anymore, if prefixed by whitespace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361275
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: in any case konversation should go to universe, at least until we have a kde4 version in place IMO
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I've been using the KDE4 version for a while, it should be ready for Karmic
<e-jat> agreed with JontheEchidna
<e-jat> i need to confirm about session in kde4 ..
<e-jat> before i report it as a bugs ..
<a|wen_> sounds good ... and basket kde4 version seems to be good for karmic as well
<e-jat> seems like .. if i want to restore my previous session .. the application will crash ..
<e-jat> am im the only one? i dont know to search for which bugs
<JontheEchidna> which application?
<e-jat> a few application if i left it in tray .. before i shutdown ..
<e-jat> to summarize : it wont restore my previous session
<e-jat> is it a bug ?
<e-jat> where / how am i going to trace it ..
<a|wen_> works fine here ... at least for kde4 applications
<e-jat> a|wen_: u mean restoring the previous session ?
<e-jat> u having problem to restore kde4 application?
<e-jat> brb .. trying it ..
<a|wen_> e-jat: restoring works fine here ... all my kde4 applications gets restored when logging in
<e-jat> a|wen_: only 1
<e-jat> im uploading the screenshot
<e-jat> other application look fine .. accept kopete
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: have you a ppa with kde4-version of konversation (or do you know one)?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know of any, I compile from source
<blizzz> well enough, do you have the link to svn at hand?
<e-jat> a|wen_: http://yfrog.com/5sapplicationcrashattrayp
<tsimpson> blizzz: I think tonio has it in his PPA
<e-jat> im uploading 1 more screenshot
<tsimpson> blizzz: https://launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/work/konvi-kde4
<blizzz> thank you both tsimpson and JontheEchidna
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: will it interfere with old konvi (if only compiled, but not make-installed)?
<e-jat> a|wen_: http://yfrog.com/5vapplicationcrashattray1p <--
<JontheEchidna> blizzz: I'd worry for your settings, I don't know what would happen
<JontheEchidna> might be best to try with a different user
<a|wen_> e-jat: does that happen everytime you log in?
<blizzz> that's an idea
<e-jat> a|wen_: sometimes i dont have session to restore ..
<e-jat> i think yes .. maybe 1 or 2 ..
<e-jat> maybe i need to test it out first .. is it occurs everytime or not
<a|wen_> e-jat: doesn't happen for me ... i have kopete running at it is being restored fine every time i log in
* a|wen_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta out! | Final freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo​ | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<e-jat> its ok .. not an issue for me .. hopefully its only me :)
<e-jat> congrates to rgreening n a|wen_ :)
<a|wen_> e-jat: normally a good way to confirm is to try with a new user
 * a|wen_ jsut cleaned the topic for todays meeting
<a|wen_> just*
<e-jat> a|wen_: ok i will ..
<e-jat> thats the right way to see new user with fresh session rite ?
<a|wen_> e-jat: exactly
<davmor2> Riddell: kdm is having issues on oem installs
 * a|wen_ goes to sleep ...
 * e-jat guys .. i think .. i need to offline .. since it already 4.20 am in MY :) .... c u guys later ..
<e-jat> k guys .. c u later ..
<tsimpson> e-jat: did you just /amsg that ?
<tsimpson> wow
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 361324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361324 in kdebase-workspace "Jaunty: Kubutnu Oem install crashes on completion of end user setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361324
<Blizzz_konvikde4> looks nice
<jefferai> apachelogger: see my email to amarok-packagers...Nightrose said you had changes to the release script you hadn't checked in
<jefferai> also, any news on a package for the script generator?
<Nightrose> jefferai: one is in his ppa currently going through QA afaik
<jefferai> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTT
<Blizzz_konvikde4> JontheEchidna: did you have any issues with konvi-kde4?
<Blizzz_konvikde4> cause at first sight i'd replace old konvi
 * Blizzz_konvikde4 goes to test old config on new konvi
<JontheEchidna> blizzz: only very minor ones, like the window seems to sometimes move down a bit when restored from systray/when you move to the desktop is on
<JontheEchidna> plus moving tabs up/down don't work
<JontheEchidna> *doesn't
<JontheEchidna> Otherwise I'm quite satisfied
<blizzz> it seems not to run with the old config :( but this is not a major problem i think.
<blizzz> the things you say are okay i think
<blizzz> brb, moving to konvi-lkde4
<blizzz> so :)
<seaLne> kb9vqf: what were you looking for? btw is that a ham handle?
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Yep, it is my ham callsign
<kb9vqf> seaLne: I was looking for a mirror for the KDE3.5 LiveCD
<seaLne> ah, i'm mm3zun soon to sit my intermediate uk license
 * kb9vqf is glad to see another ham radio operator using Linux
<kb9vqf> seaLne: I'm completely overloaded here with downloads of the CDs to the point where I had to shut them down
<seaLne> was away tonight, when you were talking earlier, at the sort of practical group we have for radio in glasgow
<kb9vqf> seaLne: What bands do you work usually?
<seaLne> only got 2m antenna atm planning to build a multiband trap dipole in the next few weeks
<seaLne> kb9vqf: what sort of bandwidth are you talking about and how often does the image change?
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Well, before I shut it down earlier I had transferred 320.97 GB in about 6 hours
<kb9vqf> seaLne: 14467 hits!
<seaLne> thats a fair amount :)
<kb9vqf> seaLne: The image will change usually a few days to a week after the Kubuntu releases (I think RC1, RC2, and final if I am remembering correctly)
<seaLne> ah ok so not a few times a day, that should be fine
<seaLne> i'm willing to give it a go but i don't promise anything about the stability of the machine,bw shouldn't be that much of an issue
<kb9vqf> seaLne: I can do load balancing on this end, if you just want to stick the two ISOs up somewhere and send me the link
<seaLne> k, where can i grab them?
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Try http://apt4.pearsoncomputing.net/cd_images
 * kb9vqf is not sure if that's the right link
<seaLne> 404
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Whoops....forgot that I deactivated that site.  Try it again...
<kb9vqf> seaLne: I've been balancing between two servers, and had to shut both down
<seaLne> still not getting anything
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Try http://apt4.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Forgot to remove the underscore
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Just do the Jaunty images; the Intrepid one is broken and obsolete
<seaLne> heh, is there a wget able url?
<kb9vqf> Yeah, just a sec while I extract them
<seaLne> btw the links on that url 404 aswell
<kb9vqf> Here:
<kb9vqf> Here: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/kubuntu-9.04-beta-kde3-desktop-i386.iso
<kb9vqf> No, this: http://apt4.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/kubuntu-9.04-beta-kde3-desktop-i386.iso
<kb9vqf> and this here: http://apt4.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/kubuntu-9.04-beta-kde3-desktop-amd64.iso
<kb9vqf> apt4 is my local server, apt2 is shut down due to high traffic, and apt is used to balance the two with DNS
<seaLne> only getting about 50k
<kb9vqf> seaLne: That's my lousy connection
<kb9vqf> seaLne: I wish apt2 was still up, but I'm locked out until tomorrow
<kb9vqf> seaLne: I was completely unprepared for this--the users really, really wanted KDE3 still! :-)
<seaLne> http://www.geeksoc.org/~kd/ when they download
<kb9vqf> seaLne: OK, thanks a lot!  Do you want a note on the page, something like "Mirror graciously provided by seaLne"?
<seaLne> nah
<seaLne> actually http://www.geeksoc.org/~kd/kde3/ is a better location
<kb9vqf> OK, I'll look for them there.  Say, did you ever consider any PSK31 radio equipment?
<seaLne> current estimate of 4 hours for the first one :-/
<seaLne> yeah building a connector for my ft-817 is on my todo list
<kb9vqf> I have 20, 40, and 80 meter equipment, and might be able to make it over the Atlantic...
<seaLne> when i have things setup i'll poke you
<kb9vqf> Sounds good!  I'd like to see how my Elecraft K2 works ;)
<seaLne> ooh :)
<seaLne> i built the t1 atu
<seaLne> only really got into radio about 6 months ago
<kb9vqf> how's that working for ya?  I'm still on my old manual tuner
<kb9vqf> Well, I've been off and on for about 7 years (mainly off, unfortunately)
<seaLne> its great was impressed how much it improved the signal even on a supposedly tuned mates 40m vertical
<seaLne> size wise its perfect with the ft-817, i hope to do some SOTA stuff this summer but need to build a portable HF antenna aswell
<kb9vqf> I used to have an 80M center-fed Windom, but it blew down a couple of years ago.  It had the most peculiar radiation pattern, all south and west
<kb9vqf> Thinking of putting up a standard dipole instead :)
<seaLne> heh
<seaLne> i lurk in #hamradio and reasonably active in ##amateur-radio which is mainly glasgow people
<kb9vqf> I might look around #hamradio someday...still new to IRC--it reminds me of PSK31 to some extent
<seaLne> kb9vqf: that server isn't great spec and its nfs home but you might get about 5Mb/s out of it
<kb9vqf> seaLne: It's better than the 400Kb/s I'm serving now! :-)
<seaLne> also no guarantees about it not dieing but poke me if you notice any problems
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Will do--I might even set up a script to check the status every few hours.  I'll give you a poke when I have RC1 ready (probably a week or so).
<seaLne> i got baned from using the work webserver after it used to host commit-digest which generated 95% of the web traffic to the machine :)
<kb9vqf> seaLne: What kind of Internet service do you have over there?
<seaLne> its at a university
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Ahh...one of the only places the Web truly thrives :)
<kb9vqf> seaLne: Seems the universities have better connections than most others
<Riddell> nixternal: how's that docs package?
<ryanakca> nixternal: I'm leaving tomorrow right after school for the rest of the week, so unless we get to work on h.k.o tonight, it'll probably have to wait until Sunday morning. If you want to attack it yourself, all the themes are on lp, under the kubuntu-website project. (kubuntu-theme-v2 and kubuntu-wikitheme branches)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-15
<nixternal> ryanakca: groovy, I will work on attacking it for you as i doubt I will get any time tonight...translations suck!
<ryanakca> nixternal: splendid. Have you poked the sysadmins yet?
<Riddell> ooh la la
<Riddell> I think I've solved the translation problems
<JontheEchidna> out of curiosity, what was the issue/fix?
<davmor2> one stick of dynamite and a bucket of glue
<Riddell> well, this may shock you, but the patch I wrote in a hurry was imperfect
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Riddell> I know, it's hard to believe, I am fallable
<davmor2> NNNooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<torkiano> hello all, can kubuntu developer take a look at bug #361408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361408 in openjdk-6 "[kubuntu] openjdk recommends pulseaudio and is not necessary for kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361408
<torkiano> ?
<JontheEchidna> Fallibility? In *our* Kubuntu robot?
<torkiano> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/361408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361408 in openjdk-6 "[kubuntu] openjdk recommends pulseaudio and is not necessary for kubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> torkiano: maybe openjdk recommends it for a reason?
<dtchen> please note that pulseaudio is also on the kubuntu discs
<Riddell> it is?
<dtchen> i'm a bit leery of that, because i'm going to get a crackton of useless bug reports
<davmor2> Riddell: does that mean another kubuntu respin
<dtchen> they're definitely on the alternate
<torkiano> ups sorry, I thought that kubuntu doesn't use pulseadio by default
<dtchen> they don't appear to be on the daily-live
<dtchen> torkiano: it doesn't
<dtchen> phonon pulls in libpulse0 indirectly
<dtchen> both the dvd and the alternate images have pulseaudio debs
<Riddell> davmor2: yes I think so
<davmor2> get  it in quick then I want a clean slate in the morning and no more respins today has been a waste :)
<Riddell> cdimage is
<Riddell> cdimage is slow
<Riddell> or is my ISP being useless?
<davmor2> Riddell: bit of both
<torkiano> dtchen: if kubuntu doesn't use pulseadio, I think that should be possible to install java plugin or openoffice without install pulseadio
 * Riddell spots usb-creator on the CDs bringing in a load of gnome 
<dtchen> torkiano: utterly agreed
<Riddell> nixternal: got an ETA?
<JontheEchidna> bug 358904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358904 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu-desktop tries to bring gtk into the dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358904
<JontheEchidna> ^bug about usb-creator
<ScottK> Fixed
 * Riddell pokes nixternal 
 * ScottK hands Riddell a bat.
<nixternal> still working on it...the rosetta tarballs are horrible
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm, semantik failed to compile
<Riddell> maybe it's missing a build dep
<ScottK> Riddell: Does 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu5 fully resolve 355814?  It's marked open against several other packages.  I'll fix up the bug if no more needs doing.
<e-jat> Riddell, http://yfrog.com/6tkonversationkde4p
<e-jat> show i inform to tonio ?
<yuriy> oops sorry, forgot about the meeting
<shtylman> e-jat: is there a jaunty package?
<e-jat> ppa on tonio
<e-jat> but just now ive try it .. but now .. trying to compile from svn
<shtylman> gotcha
<e-jat> anyone here got konversation kde4 work .. i just compile it .. it not working well .. :(
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it's working fine here
<e-jat> i take it from svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/work/konvi-kde4 konversation
<tsimpson> did you install it?
<e-jat> yeap
<tsimpson> what do you mean by "not working well"?
<tsimpson> bearing in mind that it's still in development and not "supposed" to work yet
<e-jat> i uploading the screenshot ..
<e-jat> arrrghhh
<e-jat> sorry ...
<e-jat> my bad ...
<e-jat> guys . sorry .. my mistake ..
<e-jat> yeah its working ..
<tsimpson> as long as it works
 * e-jat maybe not enough sleep make me clumsy a little bit in da morning .. :(
<e-jat> yeah it works ..
<e-jat> is kitchensync still in heavy developement?
<JontheEchidna> I believe the latest word was that it was in development, but wouldn't be ready for KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> I don't know how things have progressed since then
<e-jat> ok thanks ..
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm looking at amarok on ARM
<ScottK> NCommander: Cool.
<NCommander> ScottK, I also tested KDE4 on real hardware on ARM; seems to work ok-ish
<NCommander> (no OpenGL on my test hardware, so it ran like a dog)
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Runs like a dog on Intel too unless you tweak xorg.
<NCommander> to turn on UXA or?
<ScottK> The greedy thing
<NCommander> link?
<NCommander> I can't get accelaration running in Intel-video mode on my laptop, if you know a fix beside UXA ...
<NCommander> And most of the patches have now been merged in Debian (pusling grabbed me and added me to pkg-kde, and merged those patches I added  into KDE upstream so it should remain fixed.
<NCommander> ^- ScottK
<ScottK> Bug #359600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359600 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Solved slow 2D performances with EXA" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359600
<ScottK> It's not suitable for a default because it's also crashy for some people, but working great for me.
<NCommander> LP is lagging out for me
<ScottK> Almost as fast a UXA, no rendering problems (like UXA), and it doesn't fall over a couple of times per day.
<ScottK> Worse than normal?
<NCommander> timed out
<NCommander> Hasn't done that since intrepid-release
<NCommander> THere it goes
<ScottK> It's been doing that recently.
<NCommander> I hadn't noticed, but most of today was making my life easier by merging patches upstream
<rgreening> ScottK: xorg 1.6.1 is out...
<rgreening> maybe we need to look at some update
<ScottK> Well now that I've got the greedy thing going, it's not so bad.
<ScottK> But I think it's the Intel bit we need fixed.
<apachelogger> jefferai: the l10n component will always use the macros from kdelibs
<apachelogger> everything else is a PITA
<apachelogger> jefferai: just add the appropriate files to the cmake tree
<apachelogger> script gen is failing due to phonon
<apachelogger> no clue nor motivation to fiddle with that now
<apachelogger> not to mention time :P
<apachelogger> => work
<NCommander> Why is amarok not up to date in bzr?
<ScottK> Someone forgot to do it?
<ScottK> Feel free.
<nixternal> ScottK: oh man, rosetta is awesome...better than the best beer!
<a|wen_> nixternal: are you sure you are not drinking while working with rosetta :P
<nixternal> I feel like it
 * nixternal makes a note to create a brand new build system for documentation in karmic
<ScottK> nixternal: Something using cmake, of course.
<nixternal> most definitely
<seaLne> kb9vqf: the downloaded failed during the night but i have restarted it
<Sput> ScottK: considering that intel drivers have vastly improved recently (with bleeding edge stuff), chances are that there will be releases with working accel in time for komatose kaviar :)
<Sput> I have no problems whatsoever with intel now
<a|wen_> Sput: i suspect all the fuss is only because intel using people is used to progress all the time :P ... not like with ati, where it for a long time was a constant gamble upgrading
<Sput> a|wen_: well, there was a huge regression in intel drivers from 2.4 to 2.5 around december
<Sput> and afaik jaunty hit it perfectly, because the current versions are too bleeding edge and 2.4 is too old
<Sput> I'm just giving you people stuck in biyearly distro releases hope that the drivers are, indeed, improving quickly, and that my KDE4 desktop with desktop effects by now feels much faster than it ever felt with intel 2.4 and no effects
<a|wen_> Sput: exactly ... and i think jaunty is the first time it feels like a setback to many
<Sput> yeah that could be
<Sput> but it boots fast, I'm told :)
 * a|wen_ uses radeon; so i'm used to it being a gamble
<Sput> ah yes. KDE4 has started to activate desktop effects with the opensource radeon driver a couple weeks ago
<Sput> and with xvideo accel, I can watch fullhd movies and DVDs without tear and in much better quality than with fglrx, and even significantly higher quality than on windows :)
<a|wen_> EXA is totally broken with my card using the open source driver ... has to use XAA which is actually not supported at all on my card
 * Sput uses EXA
<Sput> radeon, not radeonhd
<Sput> on a r700
<a|wen_> Mobility Radeon X300 ... so radeonhd is not even remotely possible with that old a card
<a|wen_> but works nicely enough with XAA and xrender effects ... just has some vt-switching issues in some cases (locks up so even magic sysrq. doesn't work :/ )
<seaLne> is kubuntu using pulseaudio in jaunty? or just ubuntu?
<a|wen_> seaLne: afaik it is not installed as default ... but if pulseaudio is installed kde should be able to use it
<seaLne> a|wen_: ok that matches what i'm seeing on my system, just wanted to confirm that was correct after all the general bitching about pulseaudio
<a|wen_> seaLne: a lot of stuff tries to pull in pulseaudio ... and pulseaudio really seems to mess things up badly for many people
<a|wen_> and openjdk has started recommending pulseaudio :/
<seaLne> kb9vqf: http://www.geeksoc.org/~kd/kde3/kubuntu-9.04-beta-kde3-desktop-i386.iso finished mirroring finally
<kb9vqf> seaLne: good!  I have updated the link on my download page accordingly
<seaLne> well actually about 30min ago but i wasn't paying attention
<kb9vqf> seaLne: you'll probably have a hefty surge in traffic sometime tomorrow ;)
<seaLne> tommorow utc?
<kb9vqf> seaLne: no, I meant tomorrow my time
 * kb9vqf forgets people exists outside of Illinois
<kb9vqf> :)
<seaLne> stupid timezones :)
<seaLne> are you about 0200 just now?
<kb9vqf> Yes
 * kb9vqf should really get to bed
<kb9vqf> What are you at?  I forget what Europe's offset it
<kb9vqf> is
<seaLne> 08:10 in uk
<kb9vqf> That's about when I have to wake up in the morning here.  Yuck.
<kb9vqf> Actually, a bit earlier
<seaLne> couldn't sleep so i've been up a few hours already
 * kb9vqf wonders why everyone's comments are so hostile towards KDE3
<kb9vqf> And yet, there are 500+ people who downloaded the CDs
<seaLne> i guess a reaction to all the hostile coments about kde4? ;)
<kb9vqf> :)
<kb9vqf> I'm holding out for LCARS on a huge multitouch screen :-)
 * kb9vqf yawns and goes to sleep
 * freinhard yawns and gets up
<nixternal> Riddell: sorry it took so long, the translations were a mess...fixing up the Makefile now and the debian/ files...would it still be OK to upload?
<nixternal> Riddell: I went ahead and uploaded -- I think there might need to be some fixes to css stuff for translations, but won't know more until people test...translations are^Wwere a mess
 * nixternal goes to bed now...have to wake up in 3 hours :(
<slangasek> nixternal, Riddell: uploading is fine, but there's no margin for respinning all of the kubuntu images at this point for RC; so that will have to go in after the RC unless something else critical comes along
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta out! | Final freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta out! | Final freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> just incase you didn't get that, test ISOs!
<m4v> dolphin doesn't work if you open it as root with "kdesudo dolphin", i'm missing something or it's a bug?
<davmor2> Riddell: I am :P
<seaLne> kb9vqf: 64bit downloaded, can you confirm that the md5sums on the website are right? i have e1863de3d16c48964bb32809586cf43b  kubuntu-9.04-beta-kde3-desktop-i386.iso the other matches
<Tonio_> hi there
<quassel208> 8 days? and regressions are still there
<quassel208> Ive bugged it yesterday
<quassel208> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/361291  please have A look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361291 in ubuntu "regressions in kde4.2.2" [Undecided,New]
<quassel208> I included screenshots
<Xand3r> hey ho, i love all kubuntu and linux devels
<Xand3r> the rt61 chip from my sister works on kubuntu better than on windows!
<Xand3r> i love you all
<quassel208> #kubuntu-offtopic
 * a|wen_ hugs Xand3r and wonders what exactly rt61 is
<a|wen_> quassel208: are you using an intel or ati graphics card?
<Xand3r> a|wen_: rt61 is the chipset of a ralink wlan card
<quassel208> Intel 950
<quassel208> Intel was in old the best on linux, When i runned kubuntu on 7.10 and 7.04 everthing runned perfect
<a|wen_> Xand3r: ahh ... the wifi-stuff has really improved in the last few kernel releases; much less need for madwifi and co.
<Xand3r> oh jea wpa-psk is no problem i realy like it if it works out of the box
<quassel208> You know, aero and whats in Osx run flawless on this Atom 330 machine
<a|wen_> quassel208: it's the intel painting problems you are seing... you can see some more information and also possible workarounds in bug 338669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338669 in kdebase "(Needs UXA) painting artifacts after qt4.5 upgrade on intel chipset" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338669
<quassel208> oh great, so I was right it is caused also by qt 4.5 ?
<a|wen_> quassel208: nobody really knows ... intel blames QT, QT blames intel
<quassel208> And I blame Kubuntu
<Riddell> shtylman: know anything about this?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/151367/
<Riddell> when running OEM mode
<quassel208> downgrading Qt would have resolved it ?
<quassel208> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/151370/  this is my xorg
<a|wen_> quassel208: it's possible (but that has other drawbacks); using an old intel driver might also have solved it (but that has a lot of other drawbacks as well)
<Riddell> davmor2: when was the last time you tried OEM on kubuntu live?
<davmor2> Riddell: yesterday
<quassel208> Lol, You know I say much about Windows, but I never saw a regression there, either did I in iPC 10.5.6
<Riddell> davmor2: and ubiquity started fine?
<quassel208> but maby you canm help? I never really though my xorg
<davmor2> yes but I got a glitch after end user setup
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> mm, but I'm getting a crash before ubiquity even starts :(
<davmor2> Riddell: give me 10 minutes I'll run it
<a|wen_> quassel208: adding Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" or Option "AccelMethod" "XXA" is possible workarounds ... see the last comment on the bug to see where to add it to xorg.conf
<Riddell> davmor2: evan has confirmed it (and fixed)
<quassel208> If they found workarounds? Why dont they get in the updates ?
<quassel208> Do i need Option "Tiling" "No" to in it? I copyed the part in the last comment
<a|wen_> quassel208: try just adding the UXA-line
<quassel208> only the uxa line? so not the rest?
<a|wen_> yes, just try adding the UXA line
<a|wen_> quassel208: the workarounds are workarounds, which means they don't work for all people; and for some people kde won't even start if you try them
<quassel208> Yeah that would be truth, but used jaunty exa default ?
<quassel208> Do I need to restart my computer to renew x?
<a|wen_> quassel208: EXA is default for intel on jaunty yes
<quassel208> ctrl alt backspace doesnt work, because someone in Ubuntu decided to disable it
<a|wen_> quassel208: you need to restart X ... log out and restart kdm
<quassel208> ctrl alt backspace would do that normal?
<a|wen_> quassel208: and you can enable ctrl-alt-backspace killing X under display in systemsettings
<a|wen_> that kills X, yes
<quassel208> killing x? dont in need to do that in system monitor ?
<a|wen_> quassel208: ctrl-alt-backspace will kill X if you enable it in system settings
<a|wen_> quassel208: logging out and restarting kdm also works
<a|wen_> or finally you can just restart the computer
<quassel208> lol thats also a option
<quassel208> lets hope this solves it
<quassel208> Magic lamp is something I asked for XD
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question about hardy.... I noticed that with security enabled, we get a 3.5.10 kdelibs and 3.5.9 kdebase.... isn't that a problem ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's needed for a kdepim security issue as I mind.  it's not a problem
<davmor2> Riddell: can you subscribe me to the oem bug please
<quassel208> If i choose exterme slow desktop effects, then they work flawless
<a|wen_> quassel208: but the glitches is gone?
<jussi01> ok, who here has netbooks?
<jussi01> do I need lpia or normal 32bit...??
<jussi01> (for atom processors...)
<rgreening> me
<rgreening> jussi01: I have A110
<rgreening> Works with Kubuntu x386 and lpia alt image
<jussi01> rgreening: ok. Ive just bought a LG x110... with atom 270... recommended?
<rgreening> jussi01: I currently use the lpia alt image
<rgreening> either will work, but it would be better for extending battery time to use the lpia
<rgreening> I would expect
<jussi01> rgreening: where are the lpia images? I cant see the jaunty ones here on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<rgreening> 1 sec...
<rgreening> jussi01: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports
<jussi01> ahh...
<rgreening> jussi01: look under daily... looks like the beta wasnt built
<jussi01> rgreening: how did you install it?
<quassel208> Yes I think they are gone, but cant say for sure
<rgreening> jussi01: do you have an external cdrom drive?
<jussi01> nope
<rgreening> ok, how about an existing working ubuntu install?
<quassel208> slowing the effects makes them look better
<rgreening> jussi01: if you have a ubuntu install to work from another system, download the iso, install usb-creator and run usb-creator. It can install the iso to a thrumb drive and then you can boot from the thumb drive and install from there.
<jussi01> rgreening: Im on kubuntu now, on my 64bit destop
<rgreening> if you only have a windows box, try unetbootin (as a last resort)
<rgreening> ok, then install usb-creator
<rgreening> stick in a 1GB or better stick
<rgreening> and you should be good
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> curious, not really an issue, but installing usbcreator gives this: INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python3.0' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)
<rgreening> dunno.
<jussi01> image almost downloaded :)
 * jussi01 hugs his 10/10 connection
<rgreening> cool. jussi01: only issue I had was dhcp never worked when trying to autodetect. Let me know if you have the same issue. It's ok after that and on reboot.
<rgreening> only during install the dhcp detect failed.
<rgreening> so it could be my issue....
<jussi01> rgreening: lets see...
<jussi01> oh yummy
<jussi01> usb-creator segfaults
<jussi01> jussi@galaxy:~$ usb-creator
<jussi01> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jussi01>   File "/usr/bin/usb-creator", line 21, in <module>
<jussi01>     from usbcreator.gtk_frontend import GtkFrontend
<jussi01>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py", line 25, in <module>
<jussi01>     import gnomevfs
<jussi01> ImportError: No module named gnomevfs
<jussi01> crap
<jussi01> sorry about that paste...
<jussi01> :/
<jussi01> Hrm, I have libgnomevfs2-0 installed ...
<Riddell> you'll need the python module for gnomevfs
<Riddell> file a bug on usb creator and tell it to get its dependencies sorted out
<jussi01> Riddell: sure. whats the python package with it called, cant seem to see it here... ?
<Riddell> I've no idea, iz gtk bug
<jussi01> hehe
<Mamarok> Riddell: how can I order Kuuntu CDs for Jaunty? They only ship 75 in the official packages, as usual :(
<Mamarok> Kubuntu* even
<davmor2> Riddell: should that bug read eom ;)
<jussi01> Riddell: just fyi, seems that you need python-gnome2
<nixternal> slangasek: thank you for that update
<jussi01> rgreening: moment of truth....
<rgreening> hehe
<jussi01> rgreening: yep, had the dhcp thing
<Riddell> Mamarok: if you have a paticular event I can ask our shipit admin
<rgreening> jussi01: ok, appears to be specific to the lpia image.
<rgreening> weird
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
<Mamarok> Riddell: would be nice, yes, I will have OpenExpo again in September, is it possible to have *only* Kubuntu ones?
<rgreening> any ideas ScottK? Maybe its the alternate installer is broken
<rgreening> though, shouldnt as I just installed server using alt image.. hmmm
<ScottK> rgreening: I think we need to ask cjwatson then.  I'd suggest you two get together on a good bug and we ask.
<rgreening> jussi01: can you join me in #ubuntu-devel?
<Tonio_> ScottK: new kdenlive fixes several crashes out....
<ScottK> Tonio_: Package it and test it.  If it's just bugfix, we should get it in.
<Tonio_> ScottK: it also adds a couple of new features...
<Tonio_> not major ones though...
<ScottK> If it fixes crashes, we probably still want it, you just need to do all the FFe paperwork then.
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> packaging and doing this...
<Tonio_> ScottK: will do toonight probably as for now I"m backporting kde 3.5.10 to the french parliament :)
<Tonio_> and have 5 builds running in parrallel
<ScottK> Still Feisty?
<Tonio_> ScottK: hardy
<ScottK> Tonio_: Hardy has 3.5.10 in -updates.
<ScottK> What is it you need to do?
<Tonio_> we don't use the backport branch, only security, so I have to rebuild everything including our patches for our repo
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know :)
<ScottK> Ah.  I see.
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah include our patches :)
<jefferai> apachelogger: just fix the scripts to put the macros in the right place
<Tonio_> also we have a different versioning policy as well as different distribution naming
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> So effectively you're your own derivative then.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup :/
<Tonio_> ScottK: and it also has it's own -default-settings package, metapackage and so on
<ScottK> Right.
<Tonio_> ScottK: which makes sense since what you want in corp env isn't the same as for a standard distrib
<Tonio_> beagle, kerry, acroread blabla....
<ScottK> Of course.
<Tonio_> no dolphin by default :)
<smarter> what can acroread do that okular/libpoppler can't?
<smarter> (hey)
<Tonio_> one day I may consider reusing this to provide a more official derivative targeted to corp env, why not
<Tonio_> smarter: editable pdf, with formulars....
<Tonio_> smarter: also, kpdf isn't as good as okular, and right now we don' use kde4 (out of question !!)
<smarter> right ;)
<Tonio_> smarter: also okular sometimes has problems with color recto/verso printing and so on... acroread "just works"
<smarter> printing in Qt4 is weird sometimes
<Tonio_> smarter: default settings are also very different....
<Tonio_> smarter: I started with the kds package and forked it from version 1 to version 86 now :)
<Tonio_> let's say it, it is more a fork than a derivative :)
<smarter> do you have a screenshot of the default desktop? :p
<Tonio_> sure, lemme see...
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes that should be possible
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks, so I can also have some to hand over to the KDE people who always show up with OpenSuSE CDs :)
<Tonio_> smarter: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<Tonio_> smarter: as you can see it doesn't look like a kubuntu hardy ;)
<smarter> nop
<smarter> quiet nice
<smarter> the applet is superkaramba-powered?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> unfortunatelly, we still don't have plasma on this :/
<smarter> the systray icon for sound isn't kmix?
<Tonio_> smarter: it is but I packages oxygen for kde3
<Tonio_> s/packages/packaged/
<smarter> oh ;)
<smarter> that's an old version of the icon I guess
<Tonio_> also it uses qtcurve by default, as us now
<Tonio_> smarter: it i indeed
<smarter> you also use qtcurve for gtk apps?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> and qt/kde ones aswell for unified theme
<Tonio_> that's something I'd like to see one day in kubuntu, but we can hardly get rid of oxygen :) Riddell wouldn't approve this :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: e-mail me a couple months before the event
<Tonio_> smarter: I'll probably write a blueprint/spec for samba sharing and karmic kde4....
<smarter> 'kay$
<Tonio_> smarter: just to let you know I won't forget about you for that, once we have time to work on this :)
<smarter> I trust you :)
 * smarter wishes he could go to the UDS...
<Tonio_> this is a really must have....
<smarter> true
<Quintasan_> Riddell: sorry for late response, looks like mistake in script or a missing build-depend
<Quintasan_> Riddell: I will look at it later
<shtylman> Riddell: nope...only thing I updated was the timezone stuff for the oem-config kde side
<Riddell> shtylman: evan got that bug fixed
<shtylman> cool
<Riddell> although OEM config is still doing the strange thing of not restoring the kdmrc file at the final stage
<shtylman> that may be a d-i bug?
<Riddell> kdmrc gets copied to kdmrc-backup or something and somehow the -backup copy has the changes in it for oem autologin when it shouldn't
<Mamarok> Riddell: will do, thank you!
<nixternal> hey, OpenWeek is almost upon us, anyone interested in doing a Kubuntu session or 2?
<nixternal> right now we have 0
<nixternal> I will do one
<Riddell> nixternal: I told jcastro to put me down for one
<nixternal> Riddell: want to do that join QA thing again?
<Riddell> oh I don't know anything about QA
<nixternal> err, Questions/Answers
<Riddell> I was planning on an introduction to Kubuntu through the community or something
<Riddell> ah, Q&A
<nixternal> ya, forgot that & :)
<nixternal> we have a bunch of slots if we want them
<nixternal> since the last Q&A was quite successful for us
<davmor2> Riddell: what happens if you play some film footage in dragon player and move the mouse back and forth over it?
<seele> any progress made on the amarok beta? i didn't see anything new about it
<ScottK> Apachelogger has something in his ppa
<Riddell> must admit it's not been on my radar
<a|wen_> davmor2: what should happen if you do?
<davmor2> a|wen_: I don't think the video should stutter :)
<a|wen_> davmor2: plays nice and smooth here
<a|wen_> davmor2: i suppose you with "stutter" mean that it doesn't play smoothly?
<davmor2> a|wen_: it look like your hitting FF or rew
<a|wen_> davmor2: try to explain further ... i can't see anything strange neither windowed or in full screen
<davmor2> a|wen_: I've moved on since it might be a hardware thing
<a|wen_> davmor2: not unlikely to be hardware/driver related
<davmor2> there are some 32bit alts left I might have a look at them
<ScottK> Seems fine here.
<davmor2> ScottK: Like I say it could just be a hw thing
<ScottK> It sounds like.
<davmor2> but I wanted to check that it was anything more :)
<shtylman> my quassel icon is pulsing...is this normal? im scared....
<davmor2> shtylman: don't worry it just means you computer is about to blow ;)
<shtylman> davmor2: damn...its a nice computer too...
<davmor2> shtylman: just vacate the room if it speeds up
<shtylman> noted
<Lure_> can somebody with digikam/kipi-plugins installed on jaunty confirm that it works?
<Lure_> I get crash on start
<Lure_> digikam: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/phonon_platform/kde.so: undefineng9fromAsciiEPKci�
<Lure_> but it may be that my system is broken
<ScottK> Lure: When I install that, why is it pulling in libgpod4 instead of libgpod4-nogtk?
<seaLne> Lure: loaded ok for me
<Lure> seaLne: thanks, so it is my sysem
<Lure> ScottK: JontheEchidna knows more - it seems that does not work with nogtk for some reason
<JontheEchidna> the kipi ipod plugin needs the gtk version
<ScottK> Works here in any case.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That seems unfortunate.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the nogtk one can't move pictures/artwork around :/
<ScottK> Are bugs filed in the right places?
<JontheEchidna> I can't seem to find an upstream bugtracker
<ScottK> "New package: kde-l10n-se (main) [4:4.0.98-0ubuntu2 → 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu3]" seems somewhat old.
<apachelogger> jefferai: diff at hand?
<apachelogger> ScottK, JontheEchidna: someone just needs to do QA on amarok
<apachelogger> packagingwise it shoudl be fine
<jefferai> apachelogger: no, because you have all the uncomitted code
<jefferai> hence why Nightrose told me to ping you in the first place
<jefferai> :-P
<jefferai> also I don't know ruby
<jefferai> but I can tell you what needs to be done
<apachelogger> jefferai: fine with me :D
<Riddell> ScottK: that's the latest northern sami translation from upstream.  means the team has got below the % threshold to release it
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Makes sense.
<ScottK> There's a few of those.
<jefferai> apachelogger: can you view the top-level CMakeLists.txt file right now?
<apachelogger> of what? ... svnish
<JontheEchidna> amarok still plays music :)
<JontheEchidna> the little status thing in the systray icon is neat
<JontheEchidna> aww. the /media script doesn't work in konvi-kde4 :(
 * JontheEchidna amaroks
<JontheEchidna> whoa, lastfm gui got pimped
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: works for me (tm)
<apachelogger> feel free to copy to experimental and backport then :P
 * JontheEchidna wonders if he should fix scrobbling in Amarok 2.0.x first....
<JontheEchidna> ~lastfm
<kubotu> dualscreenman is listening to "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" by Propellerheads [Decksandrumsandrockandroll, 1998]
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: can you see if the stacktrace on bug 360901 looks like a QT issue to you or if it really is a kdesvn issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360901 in kdesvn "kdesvn crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeView::mousePressEvent()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360901
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: nah, but it originally was filed against kdebase
<JontheEchidna> kdesvn would be a more appropriate place to triage it, I think
<JontheEchidna> it could very well be a Qt bug though
<JontheEchidna> oh, I'm thinking of a different bug
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: yeah, i think you are :)
<JontheEchidna> that teaches me to say words without looking first :P
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: the other bug did look like a kdesvn issue ... already reported upstream
<JontheEchidna> cool
 * a|wen_ reported it upstream more specifically
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, bug 360901's backtrace looks entirely located in Qt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360901 in kdesvn "kdesvn crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeView::mousePressEvent()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360901
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: okay ... thanks for verifying that my stacktrace reading skills are not completely broken
<JontheEchidna> ~lastfm
<kubotu> dualscreenman is listening to "Lumberjack Song" by Monty Python [Sings, 1991]
<JontheEchidna> I hate patching our amarok packages
<seaLne> is there a reason kbluetooth would have a greyed out option for adding an audio device?
<seaLne> in device manager if you go to add a new device it has input device and greyed out audio device
 * JontheEchidna uploads a hopefully-scrobbling version of amarok 2.0.2 to his ppa
<JontheEchidna> ~lastfm
<kubotu> dualscreenman is listening to "Clubbed to Death" by Rob Dougan
<JontheEchidna> ^That's a good one
<jussi01> rgreening: ping?
<ScottK> I don't see how sematik could have ever expected to build.
 * ScottK is fixing.
<ScottK> Riddell: Fixed semantik uploaded.
 * ScottK grumbles about test building before sponsoring...
<ghostcube> hmm anyone seen britan got talents oO
<ghostcube> if not this is to hard
<ghostcube> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY&feature=related
<sime_> pwnage
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could I get sponsorship for bug 355308?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355308 in amarok "amarok stopped scrobbling to last.fm" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355308
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: uploading
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: all looks good, uploaded :)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: thanks!
<Tonio_> yw :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: think you could push amarok through when you get this ping?
 * JontheEchidna needs to apply for core-dev, sponsorship is getting boring :P
<JontheEchidna> how is that going to work with the archive reorg in karmic?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nothing that isn't important enough to respin the RC isos gets pushed until after the RC is out.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, ok
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nvm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: e-jat for experimental membership or what?
<JontheEchidna> hmm?
<apachelogger> fenris applied for memership
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fenris
 * apachelogger would technically think that one should qualify for becoming ninja and thus get indirect member of experimental really
<JontheEchidna> yeah, unless he had stuff to upload I wouldn't really see the point anyway
<JontheEchidna> oh
 * JontheEchidna sees about making amarok packages available
<JontheEchidna> We want this for jaunty and intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> or just jaunty?
<apachelogger> intrepid as well
<apachelogger> for jaunty you can just copy from my staging ppa
<apachelogger> ...don't forget about qtscriptgenerator in both cases though :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> anything special I should know about backporting?
<JontheEchidna> or do I just need to wing it?
<apachelogger> just version change I'd think
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you also need to backport taglibs-extras
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do I need to upload amarok?
<Riddell> davmor2: were your kubuntu upgrade tests from 8.10 or 8.04?
<davmor2> 8.10
<neversfelde> amarok in 8.10 is currently unusable for last.fm users, so I think it would not be bad to fix this :)
<Tonio_> ScottK, Riddell: could you have a look at bug 362005 please ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362005 in kdenlive "FFE: kdenlive 0.7.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362005
<neversfelde> err 9.04 not 8.10
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Tonio did, nothing needs to be done until after RC
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I saw you where talking about the issues with the plasmoid NM...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I look at the svn everyday and have a new version available on my repo
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but FYI, there is nothing new concerning the network management itself, only "graphical" changes
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: which is an issue, I agree, since now it "globally works" nobody seems to have the will to finish it
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: mean improve encription, vpn and hsdpa management and so on...
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<Tonio_> on the other end, there is a lot of work done arround wicd support and the pardus NM backend....
<JontheEchidna> this is what happens when you rely on alpha suse technology being "ready" on your release cycle I guess :P
<Tonio_> so hopefully if networkmanager doesn't get mature enough we'll have alternatives...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: well imho "we" (understand canonical) should be concerned about networkmanager support in both ubuntu/kubuntu
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and (sorry for that) it is by far more important than notifications...
<Tonio_> I needed to say it, sorry...
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but for having seen what pardus does, I'm really impressed
<JontheEchidna> but they didn't get any new Qt/KDE devs until way into jaunty, maybe things will change....
<JontheEchidna> (they meaning Canonical)
<Tonio_> http://blog.ratonred.com/2009/02/network-manager-plasmoid/
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I hope so :)
<Tonio_> also I'm concerned by the fact networkmanager has always been neglected on the kde side appart from suse devs.... that's another story
<Tonio_> kopete, konqueror, all of that is great, but what if you can't connect to your wireless ? :)
 * Tonio_ wishes he was a better coder...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the pardus networkmanager even seems to support connection sharing :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: impressive isn't it ?
<JontheEchidna> such a thing exists? :P
<JontheEchidna> you wouldn't know it if you'd been using KNM
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: well the point is that with kde3 their work was hardly portable, but now it seems their comar backend has a way better structure, and all the graphical stuff is a matter of python kcm modules and plasmoids
<Tonio_> honnestly, I think my absolute priority for karmic will be to package their work...
<Tonio_> I really don't mind networkmanager becoming the de-facto standard, if it doesn't work, and we have problems with it for more than 2 years now on the kde side, I wouldn't mind getting rid of it for something that receives good maintainance and that works :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I hope you push me the day I propose this in a meeting, hehe :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hey also have a very nice service manager, as well as a user manager....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the thing I don't get is that all this never got upstream.... although kde devs said to be impressed by this work...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: probably since that's python only...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and since they use python, they really should be our friends I guess ;)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Tonio_> no but seriously this lack of support for network in kde is really a problem we should try to fix on the long term, even if that means changing our mind/backend/whatever...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: when opensuse will be about to be released, there will be a super rush to improve our current plasmoid, which is nice, but our release schedule is a problem on that point for now...
<ScottK> Tonio_: I gave kdenlive my ack.  You'd need two.
<Tonio_> ScottK: thanks :) who else may I ping ? Riddell ?? ^^
<ScottK> Tonio_: I expect for Karmic Canonical will want to give us the 'benifit' of their notification work.
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah as said, as long as this doesn't become THE priority and if we can switch back, I don't mind
<ScottK> Tonio_: Riddell or any other motu-release member.
<Tonio_> but if that's done without a one click way to switch back, and if priority isn't given to low level basic stuff, then I'll be in trouble, let's say :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: plus I think what has been done with gnome is currently impossible with kde4....
<Tonio_> ScottK: it relays too much on notifications (file copy, file move, extraction etc...)
<Tonio_> ScottK: if I can't pause my file copy then we'll break super key improvement in kde4, and that I won't accept...
<ScottK> I guess my view is as long as the basic governance strucuture of Kubuntu is maintained, then it'll work out.
<Tonio_> ScottK: in computing, I generally tend to improve what lacks and never touch what works :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: notifications in kde4 are probably one of the key improvements to kde3 and one of the things that works the best in it....
<ScottK> I decided to go to UDS and work on sorting it out, so I haven't give up.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but if we start patching all apps to make it to work, or just get rid of the buttons for fun..... that'll be *bad*
<Tonio_> ScottK: I just hope any decision isn't already made and the UDS an opportunity to convince us....
<Tonio_> ScottK: that was my problem with last google even... nothing to debate, just introduce pre-defined choices...
<ScottK> I know the ayatana people have had a planning offsite.  I'd feel a lot better if there was some advance discussion about their thinking.
<Tonio_> ScottK: we'll see... but one thing is sure, there are lots of things prior to change the superb kde4 notification system
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<rickspencer3> Tonio_: ScottK: I think they are very much planning to come and discuss in an open manner
<Tonio_> ScottK: port usb-creator, improve network manager, get user management and service management kcm modules....
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I've heard that before.
<Tonio_> ScottK: kde4 integration in OOo instead of kde3....
<rickspencer3> I haven't seen anything that makes me think the KDE arm of the Dx team have decided anything
<Tonio_> ScottK: so many things in fact...
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> rickspencer3: The problem is since it's completely opaque to the community we can do nothing but speculate.
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: no offence there :)
<rickspencer3> It's too bad we couldn't pull off the KDE 4 dialogs i OO in Jaunty
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: just that a lot of people were very surprised that lots of things were decided before the last UDS :)
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> just was discussing this morning how that didn't work out so well
<ScottK> Debian has KDE4 in Sid now and they have some decent coders in their KDE team, so maybe we can collaborate with them.
<Tonio_> ScottK: pardus also does incredible things at the moment with kde4.... I tested and was blown away, really...
<rickspencer3> ScottK you mean for OO integrations?
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Yes.
<rickspencer3> for OO 3.1?
<ScottK> The problem is the KDE4 integration is not at all mature, so it's not just a question of packaging.
<ScottK> Someone needs to write the code.
<rickspencer3> calc tried very hard to make the new dialogs work, but it busted all over the place, and no one could get it to work in other distros
<rickspencer3> irc
<ScottK> If we could get some resource behind that and work with other interested distros, that would be a real service.
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> I think calc was the first one who really tried to ship it, and it kicked back pretty hard :)
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Yes.  It needs someone who can write KDE code.
<rickspencer3> and OO code, and who can manage the OO build system
<Tonio_> ScottK: one of openoffice tech board members is a very good friend of mine
<rickspencer3> :)
<ScottK> Escellent.
<ScottK> s/x
<Tonio_> ScottK: maybe we can try to find out both a debian/ubuntu resource and an OOo one to work together on that point
<rickspencer3> have you guys considered joining #ayatana and asking what's up with notifications and Karmic Kubuntu?
<Tonio_> ScottK: and I know she is really concerned about kde4, ut she's not a coder :)
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Did.  Got not answer.
<ScottK> not/no
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> strange
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: not yet (no time for that unfortunatelly....) I'm super busy currently :/
<ScottK> I've been idling there for a couple of weeks.
<rickspencer3> huh, I see ScottK in there now in fact
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I don't find it strange at all.  I find it consistent.
<rickspencer3> it's strange that it's consistent then
<rickspencer3> I don't know that they, in fact, have any solid plans
<rickspencer3> I know that on the Ubuntu side they are planning to develop a couple of things in Karmic
<rickspencer3> but in the normal way
<ScottK> I'd have loved to hear something like, "Dunno, what do you think".
<rickspencer3> starting with discussion at UDS
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: the thing is that compared to gnome, kde4 relays really very strongly on notifications (aka even for file copy for example)
<rickspencer3> yeah
<ScottK> They describe what happened at Google as discussion too.
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: so before starting or deciding anything, feasability has to be checked
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: plus considering maintaining this on the long term, as since the passive notifications are completly against kde philosophy...
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: it'll *never* go upstream for sure...
<rickspencer3> ScottK - Jaunty was different, because it was the first real development project they did
<ScottK> rickspencer3: One of the new features I like the best in Jaunty would have been prohibited by the Canonical Notification design.
<rickspencer3> now we have the benefit of experience
<rickspencer3> I'm organizing the desktop track, and Dx is part of my track
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: everything has a start, and whatever the attempt is, even if I don't agree, trying new things is always good, I have no pb with that, really
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I'm am keeping an open mind that Jaunty will prove to be exceptional, but I have to see some evidence.
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: just that I don't place notifications in the center of the desktop user experience
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: for me they have to fit the concerned desktop philosophy
<rickspencer3> Tonio_: I don't think it was at the center of the experience, but ...
<JontheEchidna> Aah, it's nice to be able to do no-changes backports L)
<ScottK> rickspencer3: If it helps any, I grew up right next to Missouri.  You know their state motto, right?
<JontheEchidna> *:)
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: most people (including me) understood it like this :)
<rickspencer3> unlike KDE, GNOME didn't have a well define philosophy, so I think it was a good place to start
<rickspencer3> Tonio_: yeah, I think it's interesting
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: absolutly true :)
<ScottK> It didn't help any to have them in here telling us how great the new notification design would be for Kubuntu when they hadn't even tried the existing KDE 4.2 notification system.
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> open mouth, insert foot
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: gnome is more a list of good softwares, but at some points lacking a strong commonly shared structure linking them
<JontheEchidna> aside from GTK^, though that's not a strong link
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> I find that GNOME hangs together quite nicely actually ...
<rickspencer3> but I think the HIG is the unifier
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: gtk is nothing compared to plasma + solid + phonon + akonadi etc...
<ScottK> Dunno.  The only times I ran Gnome is just felt wrong to me.
<JontheEchidna> of course :)
<rickspencer3> heh
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and all of them also are linked... changing the notifications on that point would be *super* critical :)
<ScottK> I'm glad people like it for them, but it's not for me.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: from a technical perspective I mean :)
<ScottK> From what little I know about it, I understand the upstream discussions with Gnome didn't go so great either.
<rickspencer3> I don't recall problems there at all
<rickspencer3> GNOME has a long tradition of people starting "competitor" projects
<Tonio_> ScottK: I followed a bit, it didn't seem that rude, especially since as rickspencer3 said, there wasn't that strong philosophy in gnome
<ScottK> I'm just going on hearsay.
<Tonio_> ScottK: plus any feature removal in gnome is generally considered *interesting* :)
<ScottK> I did see one bug report where the reaction was essentially send patches and we'll consider them.
<Tonio_> ScottK: forget that, just the last late troll of the day :)
<rickspencer3> my sense is that the KDE community views forking and starting "competitor" projects much more negatively
<ScottK> Not exactly a ringing endorsement, but not a strong reject either.
<JontheEchidna> From what I've seen, if the new Kubuntu notification stuff follows the same design principles as the Ubuntu stuff, upstream won't be amused
 * rickspencer3 kicks Tonio_
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: kde is more in "improve one good peace together" than "let's reinvent the wheel"
<JontheEchidna> none of the plasma devs see the design as anything less than retarded, tbh
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm with you on the late troll of the day anyway.
<rickspencer3> yeah
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: that's why there is generally one good kde software and not 10 competitors...
<rickspencer3> there's seem to be much more reverance for "upstream"
<rickspencer3> it's a differnet culture
<Tonio_> yup, not better or worse, but different (my preference goes there, but that's just me)
<ScottK> One that Canonical does not appear to have done a stellar job of trying to work with.
<ScottK> I know jono's community development expo isn't a Canonical thing exactly, but he didn't invite KDE at all.
<ScottK> They all know who he works for.
<rickspencer3> I don't even know what you're talking about
<rickspencer3> community development expo?
<rickspencer3> am I that out of the loop? ;)
 * JontheEchidna didn't know about it
<Tonio_> ScottK: really ? that doesn't ressemble jono...
<ScottK> That's my understanding
<Tonio_> ScottK: got it...
 * Tonio_ is stick of backporting the all kde3 for the french parliament.....
 * Tonio_ wishes he could use kde4 for the migration :'(
<rickspencer3> jono's ears aren't burning
<jono> hey
<rickspencer3> I told him to join :)
<jono> whats going on?
<rickspencer3> well asked, really
<rickspencer3> we were talking about Kubuntu and Ayatana at UDS
<rickspencer3> is it going to be a discussion, or is the Dx team going to show up with ...
<rickspencer3> a bunch of desiscions?
<jono> ahhh right
<rickspencer3> also, there was some question about some kind of expo thing, and why KDE wasn't invited
<jono> who raised the concerns about the invitations thing?
<rickspencer3> uh
<ScottK> jono: That was me.
<rickspencer3> "the community"
<rickspencer3> :)
<jono> ScottK, what is the concern?
<ScottK> jono: It's not a big deal.  I just heard there were some perception issues related to who got invited and who didn't.
<jono> yeah, this is nonsense
<jono> a few notes:
<jono>  * the CLS is an open summit in which anyone is welcome to join
<jono>  * the reason KDE never got an invite is simply because I forgot - there is no conspiracy
<jono>  * also, many other large projects didn't get an invite - X.org, Mozilla, OpenOffice.org, Thunderbird, Evolution etc
<jono> there were a lot more projects who didn't get an invite than did
<jono> and those who got an invite were simply the most immediate people in my address book to begin filling it up
<jono> I would love KDE participation and if there are any people you would recommend to invite, I am happy to do so
<ScottK> jono: I think the uncertainty about ayatana is really a much more important issue.
<jono> ScottK, sure, I just wanted to set the record straight on the summit
<ScottK> Fair enough
<jono> ScottK, also, next time you have a concern, email me - much better than discussing it in a channel I am not in ;-)
 * ScottK nods
<jono> good man
<jono> ayatana?
<rickspencer3> yea dude
<ScottK> Desktop Experince
<ScottK> experience even
<rickspencer3> so I got the impression (very strongly) that the dx team was coming to UDS to discuss and develop int eh normal way for Karmic
<jono> rickspencer3, likewise
<rickspencer3> you were in that meeting this morning
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> good
<rickspencer3> unfortunatley their all asleep now
<jono> I think it would be valuable to have plenty of discussion
<rickspencer3> yeah
<jono> maybe ScottK can advise on his expectations
<ScottK> I think it would be useful to improve the community perception if they would give some advance word of what it is they want to discuss
<rickspencer3> would they not follow the normal blueprint process?
<ScottK> jono: My expectation is that they will show up and give direction and we'll all get up and leave.  I hope I am wrong in that.
<jono> ScottK, half full my friend, half full :-)
<jono> I would like to think there will be good engagement at UDS
<rickspencer3> jono - I haven't heard much about plans for KDE though
<jono> damn, brb, phone
<jono> back
<jono> wrong number
<rickspencer3> ask one tough question, jono folds like a house of cards
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> :)
 * jono slaps rickspencer3 :-)
<ScottK> jono: I keep looking for facts on the ground to give me more optimism.  I'm open to it, but I have to see it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I discussed the notification stuff with david barth at the french SL2009 and I had the feeling nothing was already decided, and that discussion was still possible
<jono> rickspencer3, yeah, I think we should encourage some KDE focused Dx sessions at UDS
<jono> ScottK, dude, look at the wider governance and openness in Ubuntu - its pretty good
<jono> compare and contrast with governance elsewhere
<Tonio_> ScottK: plus agateau also is there to give his opinion now, and knows about kde technicals and philosophy...
<rickspencer3> jono: last UDS the Kubuntu folks had some killer sessions for Jaunty
<jono> ScottK, lets get things in perspective - while there may be concerns around the Dx stuff, it does not overshadow the whole game
<ScottK> jono: There was zero community engagement in the notification design for Jaunty and even stuff like the update-notifier changes that got essentially 100% negative reaction, it was ignored.
<jono> I agree that there should be solid discussion
<rickspencer3> I feel like we're about to repeat a conversation we've had many times before
<jono> rickspencer3, agreed
<jono> we have been through this
<rickspencer3> I'm sure the chanell would rather get back to shipping Jaunty
<jono> lets focus on moving forward
<jono> yeah
<rickspencer3> I think that I should come back when I have ...
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Certainly, bu t nothing's actually changed yet.
<rickspencer3> actually sessions to discuss
<jono> ScottK, this is a process, things adjust and move, give it time
<rickspencer3> I plan to talk to dbarth tomorrow about the sessions that he wants, so it should be a matter of a couple of days
<jono> ScottK, but what would help is positive energy from you
<jono> I am not asking you to ignore the issues, but lets focus on solutions
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: that would be greeat
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> in the meantime
<jono> rickspencer3, agreed, lets focus on sessions
<rickspencer3> JAUNTY JAUNTY JAUTNY!
<jono> I recommend a bunch of blueprints are put together to inspire the sessions
<ScottK> jono: There is nothing with respect to solutions I can do.
<rickspencer3> both Kubuntu and Ubuntu are about to have epic releases!
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: bah there is nobody to approve me FFE's that late :/
<jono> ok, I will leave you folks to it if you are scheduling
<rickspencer3> Tonio_: lol
<jono> must get back to the email pit
<jono> I will loiter here, ping me if needed
<Tonio_> jono: see ya
<jono> ScottK, don't worry, pal :-)
<jono> bye Tonio_ !
<rickspencer3> has it occurred to you guys that Karmic starts with a "K"
<rickspencer3> the next release is like *your* release :)
 * rickspencer3 back to work
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: hehe :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: looks like qtscriptbindings is a no-go for intrepid
<JontheEchidna> maybe it needs Qt 4.5?
<vorian> boo ya
<JontheEchidna> whew
<vorian> werd homies
 * JontheEchidna just copied over amarok for Jaunty, LP will be going down in 4
<JontheEchidna> though it probably won't publish in time?
<vorian> time for what?
<JontheEchidna> to publish the Amarok 2.1 beta .debs before LP goes down
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if that would affect the publishing cron job or not
<vorian> Show Me (answer to ScottK's question)
<ScottK> vorian: Absolutely.
<vorian> ah, it'll be a wait and see deal
 * vorian colleged in Missouri
<ScottK> vorian: Where?
<vorian> SMSU
<vorian> now known as MSU
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-16
<vorian> They were fighting to get that changed when I was in school, but THE Missouri University kept blocking it
<JontheEchidna> http://juliank.wordpress.com/2009/04/15/python-apt-to-become-first-debian-package-to-support-python-3/
<JontheEchidna> maybe that'll take care of update-notifier-kde's mem usage
<JontheEchidna> (in ref to the memory savings in python-apt
<JontheEchidna> )
<ScottK> Yeah
<JontheEchidna> that being said, when are we going to push our stuff over to python3?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: In about 5 years
<ScottK> not kidding
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum.... the problem there is more with the design and tests performed by python-apt
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the simple "isUpgradable" method is really, really testing everything possible
<JontheEchidna> All I know is that every update, update-notifier-kde loads a whole python-apt thingie, which ends up eating 50 MB RAM
<JontheEchidna> or something, I forget the technical details
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yup, but well probably python 3 would help, also, the design has to be rewritten
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: a simple port will not fix everything on that point
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It'd be really cool if the tool tip for the reboot need icon would tell you which packages it needed reboot for.
<vorian> "please update for a new notification thingy"
<Tonio_> ScottK: we also need something like a "you should logout and login again" for plasma/kdelibs updates for example
<vorian> "It's a very important change"
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have this on my list for the UDS
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think reboot is enough.  Just say reboot is needed for that case too.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum.... but then how do you make the difference between a minor plasma update and an upstream version change ?
<Tonio_> I don't want to ask people to reboot when there is a desktop file fix for plasma...
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: qtscriptgenerator shouldn't need Qt4.5
<Nightrose> what's the problem?
<ScottK> The point isn't the degree of change, but what's needed to make it effective and does the average user care to logout/in instead of just rebooting
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: f-f-f-failure
<JontheEchidna> it sorta just doesn't build
<Nightrose> ScottK: good luck for the notification discussion
<Tonio_> ScottK: I agree with you on that point
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: heh - got a pastebin?
<JontheEchidna> it complains about something phonon-ish
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: I would, but launchpad's offline :/
<JontheEchidna> I could give you the whole buildlog if it wasn't
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: once you got it poke eean or Harald or have a look at our packagers list
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: anyways, I copied Harald's packages over to kubuntu-experimental right before LP went offline
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think where there is smart postinst stuff we can do to make restarts of things happen it's reasonable to look into
<ScottK> Nightrose: Thanks.
 * JontheEchidna should write up a news story
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum yep, but we have to list the sensible kde packages then :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: \o/
 * JontheEchidna also notes that there have been a lot of news stories on the kubuntu frontpage lately
<ScottK> Tonio_: Probably a short list
<Tonio_> ScottK: also I think we can be agressive on that point
<Tonio_> ScottK: look at OSX, it is incredibly popular
<Tonio_> ScottK: and believe me, any update requires reboot
<Tonio_> and if you discard, you are prompted to reboot every..... 5 minutes...
<Tonio_> and people like it
<ScottK> Their upgrade mechanism is very painful.
<daskreech> Isn't Ubuntu Policy just kinda reboot anywy?
<JontheEchidna> which kdelibs cases require a reboot? Any crashes I see usually occur because HAL is being restarted during the update?
<daskreech> I've seen it ask for reboot for upgrades of databases
<JontheEchidna> er, minus that last ?
<Tonio_> also, I noticed that sometimes you are prompted to reboot before the upgrade ends :)
<JontheEchidna> kded4 doesn't like HAL being restarted much
<Tonio_> that's REALLY bad :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: imho, for all those reasons, I tend to favor upgrades at shurdown the way windows does
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it avoids those "on the fly" upgrades that might crash your apps
<JontheEchidna> but these crashes happen *during* the upgrade, there's nothign we can do to stop that
<Tonio_> like going from OOo 2 to OOo 3 with openoffice opened :)
<JontheEchidna> and fwiw the kded crash is the only one I've seen
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: bah we have to test the upgrades before and make sure everything is okay, that's true
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but it's something that can be controlled, a lot more than what happens in this app when going from version a to version b
<Tonio_> that's very random :)
<JontheEchidna> all I'm saying is that kdelibs/plasma updates probably don't require a reboot
<daskreech> Is ogg123 on the repos for anyone else?
<daskreech>  jackalope
<Tonio_> one thing is sure : update notifier shouldn't popup the icon while dpkg is still runing
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's for sure
<ScottK> Tonio_: Not sure how to avoid that
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: install vorbis-tools?
<Tonio_> ScottK: make a loop and don't display the icon if dpkg database is locked....
<daskreech> ScottK: A PID check ?
<Tonio_> as simple as this
<ScottK> Maybe
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: AAhh that's what I moved to
<JontheEchidna> <3 command-not-found
<Tonio_> ScottK: too late for jaunty anyway :/
<ScottK> Getting reboot required is a simple as touching one file, so we can put that in the postinst of any update we want.
<Tonio_> that's not critical issue, and is both a matter of code and feature change...
<ScottK> Yes.  We're starting Karmic feature discussions
<Tonio_> ScottK: if /var/lib/dpkg/lock exists, then wait 10 sec and test again...
<Tonio_> then display the warning...
<eiv> Just wanted to report that installation of 9.04 beta was successful from USB drive created with USBCreator under Kubuntu 8.10.  The new install boots FAST!  Only "bug" found so far is that I can't install Digikam or kipi-plugins with KPackageKit - it wanted to remove libgpod4-nogtk which was going to remove Amarok.
<JontheEchidna> I'd like to get syntax-checking for adding repo URI's in software-properties-kde for karmic, for one thing
<Tonio_> eiv: yeah, kpackagekit doesn't like package removal.... it's the very first release with it, it'll imprive in the future...
<ScottK> eiv: amarok in Jaunty will work with either.
<Tonio_> eiv: not as good as I'd like too, but alway better than adept
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think both are unusably flawed.  I'd prefer we'd shipped no GUI tool to what we have.
<Tonio_> ScottK: kpackagekit is currently maintained, and there are discussions against the backend issues....
<Tonio_> ScottK: we always had problem with our package manager anyway....
<eiv> ok.  I'll try with adept.  But what your saying is that amarok should be able to exist and play fine without libgpod4-nogtk?
<ScottK> It's 2009 and DNS cache poisoning  is here to stay.  Not worrying about cryptographic verification of packages is just wrong.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but yes, it's far from beeing perfect, I agree.... at least it is maintained and will evolve for sure
<JontheEchidna> on the bright side, neither package managers crash quite like Adept 2.x did ;-)
<ScottK> eiv: You should ugrade with upgrade-manager anyway
<ScottK> There's instructions on the wiki
<JontheEchidna> before I got involved in the greater Kubuntu community, I always found adept really unstable
<eiv> <ScottK>  I know, but I have a spare machine that I thought I would use to test the ISO...
<Tonio_> ScottK: then don't use a dns cache :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's not your DNS cache that's the problem, but your ISP's.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I was kidding :)
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Also we have users that traverse the great firewall of China to get packages from us.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's not the main issue with kpk anyway
<Tonio_> ScottK: not beeing able to insall java is another story from the user perspective imho
<ScottK> The lack of cryptographic verification is extremely problemtic for them
<Tonio_> ScottK: apt-mirror ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think we are the ones that understand the technical details.  It's up to us to provide secure infrastructure pieces.
<eiv> Tonio_: I had the same problem with Java and KPackageKit - had to use 'apt-get -f install' to fix
<Tonio_> eiv: that's known issue :/
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's true, but kpk lacks not only low-level functionnality
<Tonio_> ScottK: the simple lack of licence support is a problem
<Tonio_> ScottK: also is the "upgrade" vs "dist-upgrade" stuff
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yes.  Debian KDE team considered it competely unsuitable and is continuing Adept developement.
<Tonio_> ScottK: and to me that's as important than the cryptography support
<eiv> just FYI - Adept allowed me to install Digikam, while successfully removing libpod4-nogtk and retaining Amarok with what seems to be full functionality
<Tonio_> ScottK: they forked adept ?????
<ScottK> eiv: Please file bugs on kpackagekit.
<eiv> np
<Tonio_> ScottK: kpk is probably the one thing we'll have to take care the most for karmic...
<ScottK> Tonio_: They are going to continue development from where it was stopped.
<ScottK> It's on the Debian short list for GSoC proposals.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the reason that make me confident in kpk are the good design
<Tonio_> kcm modules + policykit and so on
<Tonio_> but that's not enough for a good package manager, I absolutly agree
<Tonio_> the thing is that most the the issues are not kpk
<Tonio_> but the apt backend
<ScottK> Yes
<Tonio_> ScottK: I heard canonical was considering writting their own backend for it.....
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think it was Riddell talking about that...
<ScottK> There was that smart thing.
<ScottK> Dunno if anything ever came of it.
<ScottK> But that's an apt level tool AFAIK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but note that the backend receives love and is very far from beeing unmaintained.... that's the advantage against adept
<ScottK> If they ever replace apt, then it'll be very hard not to end up a fork from Debian.
<ScottK> Except Debian has made the decision to maintain Adept.
<ScottK> So it'll be maintained here shortly.
<Tonio_> ScottK: debian of kde/debian ? not the same thing
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah if adept proves to be reliable in the future, I have no pb coming back to it
<ScottK> It's on the Debian GSoC list, not the Debian/KDE GSoC liist
<Tonio_> ScottK: to be honnest I would love kpk UI with libapt on the backend...
<Tonio_> adept has alays been good at what it was doing, except from the UI
<eiv> agreed.  I've always used Synaptic for a GUI
<Tonio_> kpk UI is very kde, which I like, but yeah, packagekit philosophy is very different from debian... that's another issue
<Tonio_> also, apt is for the sysadmin, not for my mother
<Tonio_> I love deb packages, but on that point, rpm is making it better for the end user
<Tonio_> debconf/ucf/dpkg are way too noisy for John Doe...
<JontheEchidna> I don't think that KPK belongs inside a KCM (A package manager could have a KCM, maybe incorporating software-properties) but otherwise the UI is ok for me
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the shame is that when ubuntu probably has the best packages database over all linux distros
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we never had the nice package manager to deal with it properly on kubuntu side
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: suse is the opposite, package database crackfull, but super UI...
<JontheEchidna> Back when I was a mere user, I always seemed to manager with Adept 2, but it was really slow and unstable
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: sometimes I wish there is just one distro, that kicks ass :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: sure adept 2 was better than adept 3
<JontheEchidna> I disagree
<JontheEchidna> Adept 2 was slow and unstable. The only thing that it has on Adept 3 is that Adept 2 had better search funtions
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: disagree about what ? one distro (that was just what my frustration sometimes drives me through)
<JontheEchidna> that adept 2 was better than 3
<Tonio_> hum, well we had the super coder, for sure
<Tonio_> just that seele and him had a different vision of the UI :)
<Tonio_> I would love to see mornfall work on packagekit apt backend
<Tonio_> he would or sure be the man for this....
<Tonio_> if I had the money, I would pay him for that :/
<JontheEchidna> he has said before that he feels packagekit is fundamentally flawed, though I can't remember why
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: no interraction with the user....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but really, believe me, the very first thing we are asked for when we deploy ubuntu in corp environment is "how to make updates to shut the f*** up ???????????"
<JontheEchidna> maybe my 18 MB #kubuntu-devel logs caught his reasons
<Tonio_> to me packagekit has to be blessed for that, except it's hard to handle on the backend side with apt strong basis on that point
<JontheEchidna> [Tue Oct 28 2008] [08:54:04] <mornfall>	Yes, people are trying to come up with ways to make things like searching through slow, crappy dbus interfaces work, but that's something I'd just rather avoid.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: can you seriously imagin a french parliamenter having to answer this ?
<Tonio_> "the file /etc/blablarc was touched by you or a script..."
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Tonio_> "what to do ? keep, replace ??"
<JontheEchidna> if they're anything like our senators, they'd shit bricks
<JontheEchidna> especially Ted Stevens
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: nobody has to be able to response to this question...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that's why I consider apt great for sysadmins, it makes things simple for them
<Tonio_> on the other side, I think packagekit has the winning vision for the future, really
<Tonio_> just it'll take time before the backend fixes the apt support correctly, to be compliant with packagekit philosophy without breaking things
<JontheEchidna> aww, my logs end when I switched over to Quassel. :( I guess konversation-kde4 doesn't do logs yet
<ScottK> Tonio_: You can configure apt so you never ever get asked a conffile question.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah, I don't like this with quassel.... I can't "grep" for the logs....
<ScottK> Tonio_: That's my biggest complaint.
<JontheEchidna> I'm not using Quassel anymore
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know I had to do it :)
<ScottK> OTOH, I have to use Konversation the other day and i totally missed the chat monitor.
<Tonio_> force-all in dpkg options helps
<ScottK> have/had
<JontheEchidna> quassel is good, though :)
<Tonio_> but then you have debconf
<Tonio_> non-interractive works, true that
<ScottK> You can quiet that too
<Tonio_> but then the licences......
<Tonio_> etc..
<Tonio_> it is not easy to do, really
<Tonio_> ScottK: you can also preseed responses for debconf, I know
<JontheEchidna> otherwise I have almost a year of #kubuntu-devel logs
<Tonio_> ScottK: but for having to do that for years now, I really would like a tool to handle that once and for all on the desktop side
<Tonio_> I hope kpk to make it decently in the future :)
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's actually the reason ScottK-desktop hangs out here, so my text file logs continue.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I may be wrong, though, but I'm confident in it
<JontheEchidna> Whoa, I've almost been with kubuntu development for almost a year, come to think of it
<JontheEchidna> er, I just used almost twice there
<ScottK> Tonio_: I really wish we would switch to new stuff after it works, not in the hope it would work some day.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: is there a ay to auto purge logs in quassel ? looks like growing forever for me....
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^?
<Tonio_> ScottK: we should take care at this in the future, true that
<Tonio_> ScottK: but well, then we would still release with kde3....
 * ScottK just wants one release with no aspects that are complete crap.
<Tonio_> ScottK: jaunty + kde4 was a different case
<ScottK> Gutsy was the last release that was good all the way around for me.
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Better package database than Debian?
<Tonio_> ScottK: plus adept ain't really better than kpk anyway
<nixternal> woo, just cleaned up a few hundred gig of irc logs :) i am now at 4gb worth which is roughly 2.5 years worth
<ScottK> Tonio_: It has some things it's better at.
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: as good at least
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: plus we have some softwares they don't still have...
<nixternal> I had logs from 1990 :/
<DaSkreech> packagekit?
 * JontheEchidna writes up an amarok 2.1 beta announcement
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: let's say it's equivalent... it's still better than fedora or opensuse, for which you have to relay on 10 external repos
<ScottK> Yep
<DaSkreech> Is that because of philosophy?
<JontheEchidna> eh? 403'd?
<JontheEchidna> but I logged in as webmaster
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ryanakca: has anything changed in regards to the website credentials?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you use Firefor or Konqueror?
<JontheEchidna> I get 403'd with the webmaster account
<ScottK> r/x
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: FF
<ScottK> OK.  So much for that theory
<ScottK> Gotta run ....
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: so amarok 2.1b is available, but I can't seem to make an announcement on the website yet :(
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: also, https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa/+build/949655
<JontheEchidna> qtscriptbindings failure^
 * Tonio_ beds....
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: you need to add all phonon libs in order to get that to build...you can't build qtscriptbindings in its current form without patching it
<nixternal> actually, you need to patch the hell out of it in order to get it build
<JontheEchidna> I'd rather just not backport it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do we need to rebuild the rest of the KDE modules so that they will keep the translations in their .desktop files?
 * JontheEchidna just now realizes that riddell is probably sleeping
<ScottK> Never can tell with him.
<a|wen_> do anyone know why there is a "screen-configurations.xml" file in the home-dir on a new install / with a new user?
<rmrfslash> Hey everyone. I just upgraded to 9.04. After installing Kubuntu 8.10, knetworkmanager was able to recognize my Verizon USB modem and connect me to the internet using CMDA. Now, the NetworkManager plasmoid doesn't.
<rmrfslash> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Sput> ScottK, Tonio_: proper log handling and autopurging and fulltext search is definitely something we have on our agenda
<Sput> after all, we have a database at our disposal :)
<Daskreech> mysql ?
<markey> and agaaaain, a new kernel
<markey> what's the point of this?
<markey> why would I want a new kernel every week, including a reboot
<markey> a mystery
<Sput> Daskreech: postgres
<Tonio_> Sput: rocking ;)
<android> Tonio_: you feel like hacking on something? :D
<Tonio_> android: I feel like waking up and need to take a shower :)
<android> Tonio_: hehe :D
<Tonio_> android: but appart from that any suggestion ?
<android> Tonio_: I think Ive mentioned this before, but I would really love to see the nm plasmoid using the list of providers for easy config  - the list that gnomes nm-applet uses
<android> !info mobile-broadband-providers
<ubottu> Package mobile-broadband-providers does not exist in intrepid
<android> err
<Tonio_> android: indeed that would be cool or hsdpa....
<Tonio_> android: bu tthe lake of maintainance for the nm is a more general issue....
<android> Tonio_: yeah, its just an auto config list for hsdpa
<Tonio_> android: too late for any hack in jaunty, but that's something we'll have to discuss in the uds for the long term purpose...
<android> !info mobile-broadband-provider-info
<ubottu> mobile-broadband-provider-info (source: mobile-broadband-provider-info): database of mobile broadband service providers. In component main, is extra. Version 20081015.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Tonio_> android: no time for that today, but why not for tomorrow :)
<android> Tonio_: super stuff :)
<Tonio_> android: the problem is that I don't have hsdpa device to test...
<android> Tonio_: really? :/
<android> not even your mobile??
<Tonio_> android: hsdpa for laptops is pretty rare in france, we are more to have wireless everywhere :)
<Tonio_> android: I have an iphone :)
<android> Oh, ok. /me has 3 devices...
<Tonio_> barrely usable with kde4
<android> yeah
<android> Iphones are annoying like that...
 * Tonio_ showers and goes to work
<Tonio_> android: I think we should even consider getting out of networkmanager for instance, since there are nice alternatives coming along
<Tonio_> android: but that's another story ;)
<android> Tonio_: hehe, yeah perhaps
<android> someone remind me of the meta package name for the extra plasmoids?
<Mamarok> android: plasma-widget something I guess
<Mamarok> it's not plasmoids anymore since 4.2
<Nightrose> nixternal: wohoooo @ email to cwg - let's see how this works out
<Tm_T> I sense some 1337ism in there
<Tonio_> Riddell: little ping to let you know I found an interesting backup/restore tool kde4 compatible :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: not for now, but karmic, of course
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as we discussed this.... k3b indeed needs the latest polkit-qt, so I may not be able to update the package waiting for karmic :/
<Lure> Tonio_: can you ship newer polkit-qt in your ppa - I think jaunty testers would be great for karmic too
<Tonio_> Lure: hum then I'll have to re-package policykit-kde.... that could break things
 * Lure needs to upgrade old desktop first as my laptop does not have DVD writer ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: k3b works "decently" right now, so I prefer to wait for karmic to start all of this :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I understand, things can get messy quickly
<Tonio_> Lure: there are more important things in the process
<Tonio_> Lure: I may have a look this we
<Tonio_> Lure: but no promiss to do anything :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm trying to package all this.... after all, why not :)
<Riddell> RC due for release in a few hours
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/RC/Kubuntu/Feedback  any more bugs we should mention or tidy up?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: keep the translations in .desktop files?  we're using gettext for translations now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: website login hasn't changed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know you may have other priorities, but could please look at bug 362005 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362005 in kdenlive "FFE: kdenlive 0.7.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362005
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking for that konqueror and plugins thing....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect this may be due to konqueror preloaded sessions...
<Tonio_> hum the option for autoscan at startup has been thrown away it seems... that's bad...
<e-jat> is it AMR decodec has been fixed in RC ?
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for taking care of kdenlive - hope that Riddell does +1 too!
 * Lure is just getting into this HD editing thing... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: :)
<Tonio_> hum plugins detection is performed with a binary : nspluginscan
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we exec this at konqueror startup via a patch ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or fix the desktop file for "nspluginscan && konqueror" ?
 * Lure thinks that kdenlive is becoming next KDE flagship app!
<Riddell> +1 on kdenlive
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd investigate why the scan at startup has gone
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, oki... afaik the option for autodetect on startup has just been droped... no idea if that kde4.2 or generally kde4 historical change.... looking
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploading kdenlive, thanks
<jussi01> Lure: why?
<Riddell> "I'd investigate why"
<a|wen_> Riddell: updated the feedback page with some bug numbers ... is there still .desktop problems; aren't they gone by now?
<Lure> jussi01: because it is the best video editing app for linux - both in terms of usability as well as HD/AVCHD support
<jussi01> Lure: ok, better than cinelerra/lumiera?
<Lure> jussi01: and it is improving fast
<Riddell> a|wen_: some languages don't have the translations
<Lure> jussi01: cinelerra still has more options/effects, but it is more complicated to use and AVCHD does not play well there
<jussi01> Lure: Ive not seen the changes to kdenlive, but if it is really good then we at ubuntu studio need to take another look at it ;)
<a|wen_> Riddell: if they are in the original .desktop files they get imported to rosetta and used, right? ... so yeah, there is missing translations in some cases; but this has no technical reasons (or am i missing something)
<neversfelde> uh, amavis should not ask wether to keep the old config or get maintainers new one :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: the all code for scaning at konqueror startup has been droped....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's probably some long time ago change...
<Riddell> a|wen_: it's just that some of the kde-l10n-xx packages don't have all the desktop_foo.po translations
<Riddell> fixes are waiting in unapproved queue but won't go through rosetta until the lang-pack updates
<ScottK> neversfelde: Actually amavisd-new tries very hard to avoid having that come up.
<a|wen_> Riddell: okay, in that way ... then definitely worth mentioning there
<ScottK> neversfelde: You should over-ride the package defaults in 50-user to make sure it's the way you want it.
<neversfelde> ScottK: I deleted the ubuntu defaults, but I probalby should use 50-user
<Tonio_> hum svn log on kde doesn't seem to work out well right now...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may have a patch for konqueror and plugin detection...
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: this is for kdebase?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yup
<JontheEchidna> Just this morning bug 354768 got an upstream fix, it could be nice if you could include it while you're at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354768 in kdebase "Entering a "http://.." location in the location bar fails with "Could not find the program '!firefox'"" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354768
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna, Riddell: here is the fix : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/152037/
<Tonio_> currently building for tests though....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: will do, no pb :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: why was scan at startup removed upstream?
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: couldn't find the information in the svn log :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably was droped cause flash caused konqueror to be unstable, so that the user confirms he wants to use it.... dunno
<Tonio_> Riddell: well at least, I have to test my patch, then you decide whatever you want... I won't make the decision on that point
<Riddell> ask upstream then
<Lure> Riddell: should we mention Digikam/kipi-plugins in RC announcement (even though that they are not on CD)?
<Riddell> Lure: if you like
 * Lure just noticed that Jaunty has same "release date" as my 3rd daughter ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: my patch works, except it runs the scan at konqueror closing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixing this and let you know
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: "little else needs said"?
<allee> in systray amarok suggested to install flashplugin-nonfree and libdvdread3.   buglet, it should be flashplugin-installer and libdvdread4.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's amarok :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, though maybe not
<Riddell> amarok usually has a lot to say about itself :)
<ScottK> neversfelde: I'd recommend you redo it.
<JontheEchidna> I also removed some personal issues/wishlist items that crept into the feedback page
<neversfelde> ScottK: done, seems to work good
<JontheEchidna> (for the known issues section)
<neversfelde> thank you
<ScottK> No problem
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: thanks
<Riddell> allee: hmm, that seems like a full sized bug
<Riddell> I wonder why flashplugin got renamed
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, they changed the package name for flashplugin at the last minute :/
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: dunno, you could probably ask asac since he did it
<ScottK> Tonio_: kdenlive accepted.
<Tonio_> ScottK: many thanks :)
<Riddell> bug 362276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362276 in update-notifier-kde "suggests wrong packages for install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362276
<rmrfslash> Does "final freeze in effect" mean that there will be no more changes to the code at all, or just no new features?
<Lure> Riddell: add note about digikam/kipi-plugins - feel free to change/strip....
<rmrfslash> Well, aside from any bug fixes
<Lure> s/add/added/
<ScottK> rmrfslash: It means only important fixes.
<Lure> Tonio_: can you comment on bug 334052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334052 in knetworkmanager "Network Manager Plasmoid won't connect to "WPA Enterprise" AP's in Jaunty" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334052
<rmrfslash> I see.
<Lure> Tonio_: it seems there is patch with fix that works for several users
<rmrfslash> I was on late last night to see if someone might be able to help me get my Verizon broadband modem (usb720) working.
<rmrfslash> It was working with knetworkmanager in 8.10. Just plugged it in and I could connect no problem. Now though, with the NetworkManagement plasmoid I am having all srots of problems.
<rmrfslash> Basically, when I plug the modem in, the NM plasmoid list is populated with an entry for an "Ovation U720" and sometimes a 1.1 root  hub
<Tonio_> Lure: looking
<rmrfslash> The only way I can connect now is w/ kppp
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm about to upload a kdebase with fixes for bugs 349728 and 354768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349728 in adobe-flashplugin "Adobe Flash Player installer doesn't refresh Konqueror's plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354768 in kdebase "Entering a "http://.." location in the location bar fails with "Could not find the program '!firefox'"" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354768
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb for you ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd still really suggest you ask upstream why the code was removed in the first place
<Riddell> dfaure is over on #kde-devel
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so appart from the french grammar, it seems the option never was in konqueror in fact.... strange I was pretty sure it was, but I was wrong...
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do we do then ?
<Tonio_> imho it is still a problem that you have to restart kde to see your plugin...
<Tonio_> Riddell: end of the debate.... that's not seen as an issue on their side... we probably don't want to patch and maintain this forever (even if the patch is there and works like a charm...)
<Tonio_> Riddell: better you decide what to do... I wouldn't mind pushing the patch, and eventually consider using kdirwatch + kds to do something on the config side in the future...
<Tonio_> as suggested by one of the guys
<Tonio_> Riddell: waiting for your opinion to drop/upload :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm generally for it
<Riddell> so it gets my approval
<Riddell> other release managers may disagree of course :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well let's upload and see what happens :)
<Tonio_> _r1_: je viens de faire rentrer le dernier kdenlive dans jaunty.... ca corrige pas mal de crashes apparement :)
<allee> Riddell: occurs at another place.  Konqueror informed me shockwave plugin not installed  -> then suggest to install flashplugin-nonfree too, instead of installer
<quassel208> guys who knows where i can find a list of required packages for kde trunk? it wants to remove all kde packages on jaunty
<allee> I assume I've to logout/in as flashplugin-nonfree was already installed
<rgreening> allee: restart all konq
<rgreening> konq cant tell it was installed
<allee> rgreening: yeah, but that not the bug(let).  the buglet is to suggest  flashplugin-nonfree (transitional pkg) instead of flashplugin-installer
<allee> s/that/that's/
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> the konq patch needs updating then
<_r1_> Tonio_: \o/
<_r1_> Tonio_: I'll try it tonight
<Tonio_> _r1_: kk
<Riddell> allee: ok, I'll upload a fix to kde4libs
<Riddell> quassel208: apt-get build-dep kde4libs
<quassel208> is that everthing ?
<Riddell> it's what kdelibs needs
<quassel208> okay, because I wanna build is to /opt/kde-nightly dic
<quassel208> Riddel can you give me to the cmake . DCMAKe prefix= or how do i typ that command ?
<quassel208> because i going compile it to /opt/kde-nighly
<Riddell> cmake /path/to/source -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kde-nightly
 * ScottK notes the current discussion on #kde-devel and hopes someone who understands about our Dolphin package is following it.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ohhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> you probably need to nuke the phonon support
<Riddell> ScottK: he's got a self compiled KDE, probably didn't build against some relevant dependency
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: intrepid's qt and phonon didn't share their includes, so qtscriptgenerator probably won't find the includes due to boooohy qmake
<JontheEchidna> heh, this will be "fun"
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks
<Riddell> wow, what have they done to kscd
<davmor2> Riddell: run it through with a big knife
<quassel208_> Riddel, cmake /path/to/source -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kde-nightly it doesnt work like that or needs it to be cmake /home/wesley/KDE/kdelibs -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kde-nightly
<ScottK> apachelogger is the 'make stuff install in /opt' expert.
<quassel208_> Is he here ?
<quassel208_> http://rafb.net/p/67hlh562.html
<quassel208_> got a error
<Riddell> quassel208: mkdir build; cd build; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kde-nightly ..
<quassel208_> CMake Error at cmake/modules/MacroEnsureOutOfSourceBuild.cmake:17  this error i get
<Riddell> quassel208: mkdir build; cd build; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kde-nightly ..
<quassel208_> in the kdelibs dir ?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<quassel208_> keep getting error 17
<Riddell> quassel208_: try #kde-devel then
<quassel208_> to bad kde nigthly doesnt update anymore
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> quassel208_: install amarok-nightly-tools
<apachelogger> then execute neonmake in the source directory
<apachelogger> ScottK: for some stuff it requires at times some env var magic to ensure it works
<quassel208_> but doesnt neonmake build to amarok-nightly dir ?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it applies magic to build against whatever stack seems to be most appropriate to compile against
<quassel208_> okay, do i need to login to kde nightly ?
<JontheEchidna> are we supporting fiesty -> gutsy upgrades anymore?
<JontheEchidna> both are eol'd
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nope
<JontheEchidna> k, thought so. I just wanted to make sure because upgrade paths can be tricky
<quassel208_> apachelogger, does kde-nightly get updated sometime ?
<apachelogger> sometime whensome one fixes it somehow
<quassel208_> ow, but with neonmake i can do it myself ?
<apachelogger> and you should log into nightly
<apachelogger> quassel208_: pretty much
<apachelogger> besides the fact that kde-nightly builds are failing for a reason
<apachelogger> so you need to resolve that reason yourself
<apachelogger> which is kinda selfish because you could as well just be that someone who fixes kde-nightly builds somehow sometime
<quassel208_> ow works that somehow the same ?
<JontheEchidna> So I was looking through the bugs here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=language-pack-kde&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&
<JontheEchidna> field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<JontheEchidna> doh, fail
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> if I hate one thing about launchpad, it's the urls
<JontheEchidna> anyway, there are a bunch of "erroneous package!" reports at the top. What's with those?
<apachelogger> hahaha
<apachelogger> that triager is awesome
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: seems to be a mid-name-transition issue
<JontheEchidna> Is it still a valid issue?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> probably not
 * jtholmes is away: for about 3 hours
<apachelogger> the command indicates it was run on gutsy
 * Tm_T slaps jtholmes for using public aways
<ScottK> !away > jtholmes
 * apachelogger likes public aways
<JontheEchidna> lol. that triager did that to a bunch of other similar bug reports
<JontheEchidna> like a lot of them
<apachelogger> all of them :P
<apachelogger> who do you get your 5-a-day count up? ... ask for more information on autogenerated bug reports where there is no more information :P
 * JontheEchidna doesn't even bother with 5-a-day
<JontheEchidna> I'd be like "what? Only 5?"
<JontheEchidna> maybe if it was 50-a-day, then that might be a challenge
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I just read threw a study
<apachelogger> stating that having a mac is more expensive than a pc
<apachelogger> with reasons like you need to pay for mobile me to sync stuff while you can have that with windows live for free
<apachelogger> (of course not mentioning that the windows live mesh stuff is also available for mac, so you could just as well use that and not buy mobile me :P)
<apachelogger> also, for some reason in the scenario a family needs to upgrade their ilive for $99, while windows does not get upgraded
<apachelogger> also good fun is that in the scenario they bought mac office for $149 rather than iwork for $69 (wich would compare better to the preinstalled ms works on the pc anyway)
<apachelogger> anyway ... I guess it is enough tto say that MS financed the study ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: polkit-qt packaged, policykit-kde and k3b might be toonight
<pinheiro> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi pinheiro
<Riddell> pinheiro: which planet?
<pinheiro> kde
<pinheiro> planet
<pinheiro> after the day chages we get no bg
<pinheiro> changes
<Riddell> pinheiro: I see posts from today
<pinheiro> yeah in post from today we get a background
<pinheiro> but yesterdays post dont have
<pinheiro> <Surkow|laptop> anyways
<pinheiro> [18:14] <Surkow|laptop> the thing that is wrong on the page
<pinheiro> [18:14] <Surkow|laptop> is that the division with class "day"
<pinheiro> [18:14] <Surkow|laptop> is not inside the division with ID "content"
<pinheiro> so i have been told :P
<Riddell> aaah
<Riddell> hmm
<pinheiro> <Surkow|laptop> pinheiro, just tell ridel one of the day divisions is not in the content division
<Riddell> someone please post http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-rc if the announcement is out before I get back
<Lure> Riddell: "beta information page"?
<Lure> Riddell: title also says "Beta Ready for testing"
<freinhard> some app crashes, apport doesn't show up. sometimes i get all crashes in a batch. how can i get the apport popup?
<Lure> freinhard: apport is turned off for RC
<Lure> freinhard: "ubuntu-bug <crash-file>"
<freinhard> Lure: where do those crash files?
<freinhard> what a sentence...
<freinhard> where do those crash files end up?
<a|wen-> freinhard: /var/crash
<freinhard> hmm that folder isn't empty at all
<freinhard> dr konqi doesn't exist anymore
<freinhard> ?
<freinhard> where to report bugs/whishes for ubuntu-bug? searching for ubuntu-bug on the net isn't that usefull :/
<Lure> freinhard: ubuntu-bug does proper mapping to package and reports to Launchpad
<Lure> ubuntu-bug is just a helper script arround apport
<a|wen-> freinhard: "dpkg -S `which ubuntu-bug`" should tell you which package the script/executable belongs to
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna with bug 209873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209873 in kdebase "unable to use file sharing through dolphin -- file not found" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209873
 * apachelogger continues poking JontheEchidna with http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc//devel/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-4.1.2-rootprivs.patch?view=markup
<ScottK> So when is 4.2.3 out and are we ready?
<seaLne> ooh impressive digikam now fires up and connects to my camera when i plugged it in (after clicking on that action in devices notifier)
<neversfelde> ScottK: should be tagged on 29th of April, afaik
<jtholmes> jtholmes is back now
<Riddell> jtholmes: we missed you
<jtholmes> thanks seems i pulled a no no  with the away message i thought i was doing it silently but it wasnt yikes
<Riddell> jtholmes: I'm sure all will be forgiven.  just keep doing lots of useful testing :)
<jtholmes> thanks again i love it
<jtholmes> Riddell, can you show me how to do  /away  without disturbing others, i thought i did it right
<jtholmes> Riddell, where do we need some testing now
<Riddell> jtholmes: well we're just waiting on RC to be announced
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-rc and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/RC/Kubuntu need checking for sanity
<Riddell> oh, there's the announce arrived now
<jtholmes> great
<JontheEchidna> w00t
<Riddell> jtholmes: /away depends on client, I wouldn't expect it to post to the channels but maybe some clients do
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: RC out! | F5Cinal freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> ?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: RC out! | Final freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: RC out! T-Minus one week to final release! | Final freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Nightrose> seele: what is the status of amarok packages for you for the usability testing on saturday?
<Nightrose> are there any packages that are usable for it for you?
<Riddell> ~twitter update Kubuntu Release Candidate is out.  The shoe in the announce image on kubuntu.org is from seele.
<kubotu> status updated
 * Riddell giggles and runs off
<Nightrose> haha
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * JontheEchidna goes to kubuntu.org to see the shoe
<JontheEchidna> ohmy :P
 * Nightrose doesn't see any shoes
<Nightrose> :(
<Nightrose> ahh there you go...
<Nightrose> awesome :D
<seele> Nightrose: i saw apachelogger had something for jaunty i need to test tonight
<seele> but i dont know if it is useful or not
<Nightrose> ok
<seele> hmm
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: got that error again so i can poke eean about it?
 * seele flicks a gumband at Riddell's head
<Nightrose> :P
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: apachelogger sez I need to disable the phonon stuff
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ok can you do that? the thing is that seele wants to do some usability testing this weekend and it would be really handy to have packages for that
<Nightrose> neon isn't working atm either....
 * Nightrose grumbles
<seele> the last neon build i have is pretty broken looking
 * seele fires up virtualbox
<JontheEchidna> The jaunty packages are working fairly well
<JontheEchidna> they're in kubuntu-experimental
 * seele crosses her fingers and upgrades...
<asraniel> is it normal that my update notifier always tells me that i have 48 updates left? (and there are in fact only 6, which are blocked for 1 month now)
<seele> ScottK: amarok usability testing this weekend, you should bring one of your girls if you dont have anything to do :)
<ScottK> asraniel: If you have blocked updates, open konsole and try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<ScottK> seele: Perhaps.  I'm not sure what's on tap for the weekend yet.  That's a long term problem.
<seele> ScottK: ok
<seele> ScottK: oh, and there is some earth day event sunday on the captial lawn. it is supposed to be a nice day if you are looking for something to do then too :)
<asraniel> ScottK: ok
<asraniel> ScottK: oh, and there is some earth day event sunday on the captial lawn. it is supposed to be a nice day if you are looking for something to do then too :)
<asraniel> ups sorry!
<seele> i think a concert and some other things
<asraniel> ScottK: didn't know that, thanks it seems to work (even though a little strange)
 * ScottK nods at everyone
<dtchen> yeah, i'm volunteering for that
 * ScottK notes KDE bug 175687 and wonders if we want the patch for Jaunty?
<ubottu> KDE bug 175687 in Notifications "[PATCH] kopete ignores custom notifications" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175687
 * ScottK then heads out for the evening ...
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-17
<quassel208> my pc was smoking
<seele> wow.. upgraded to jaunty and i can't launch any kde apps
 * etank puts on the brakes of his kubuntu install then
 * seele sighs
<seele> this happens every release for me
<seele> why do i do this on my work laptop
<neversfelde> seele: I did several upgrades here and they all went fine, is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<etank> kubuntu live session would not connect to my WPA network
<etank> trying xubuntu now and it works fine
<neversfelde> etank: install knetworkmanager instead of plasma-widget-networkmanager, last one seems to work fine for me, but not for everyone :)
<seele> neversfelde: yes. kde loads, i just can't start any kde apps
<seele> i can use firefox and oo though
<seele> kde apps seem to start to load and then die
<seele> the widgets in my panel work
<neversfelde> seele: mhh, whats the output on cl ?
<seele> neversfelde: what is c1?
<neversfelde> command line
<seele> tty1?
<neversfelde> open konsole and start a programm
<seele> i can't open konsole
<seele> i cant start any kde applications
<tsimpson> open xterm ;)
<neversfelde> yes
<seele> hold on, i have to install it
<tsimpson> I'm sure it *was* installed by default some time ago
<seele> i'm sure it's not installed now
<neversfelde> I never had that problem, konsole was always usable until now :)
 * tsimpson has vague memories of no xterm breaking KDM
<seele> seele@Takochi:~/Documents$ konsole
<seele> konsole: symbol lookup error: /opt/kde-nightly/lib/kde4/plugins/styles/oxygen.so
<seele> : undefined symbol: _ZNK6KStyle26standardIconImplementationEN6QStyle14StandardPi
<seele> xmapEPK12QStyleOptionPK7QWidget
<seele> <unknown program name>(19506)/: Communication problem with  "konsole" , it proba
<seele> bly crashed.
<seele> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not re
<seele> ceive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<seele> uhm
<seele> hmm
<neversfelde> kde-nightly? you should remove
<seele> yeah.. although i wasn't in kde-nightly so i dont know why it was trying to run kde-nightly apps
<tsimpson> is LD_LIBRARY_PATH set to anything?
<tsimpson> or QT_PLUGIN_PATH
<tsimpson> or KDEDIRS
 * neversfelde is off
<seele> uninstalling kde-nightly and restarting kde.. mom..
<seele> 'night neversfelde
<seele> ah hah.. it seems like kde-nightly was the problem
<seele> phew
<seele> a bunch of other people have been using nightly i wonder why they didnt have that problem
<neversfelde> do not use it in a productive environment :)
<neversfelde> gn8
<slangasek> Tonio_: bug #349728 doesn't look critical to me; I would call this feature work, and not appropriate at this stage of the freeze, so I'm going to reject the kdebase upload
<slangasek> Tonio_: the fix for 354768 seems like it could be critical, but the bug in question was triaged to low, so probably not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349728 in adobe-flashplugin "Adobe Flash Player installer doesn't refresh Konqueror's plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349728
<Tonio_> slangasek: for the first, I agree it is not critical, and probably more feature stuff than bug :)
<Tonio_> slangasek: concerning the second, that's a real issue... dunno why it's been triaged
<Tonio_> slangasek: fair if I reupload another kdebase with just that second fix ?
<slangasek> Tonio_: if you think the impact of the bug is severe enough to warrant it, yes
<slangasek> I think JontheEchidna did the triaging, right?
<Tonio_> slangasek: afaics it's not him... JontheEchidna asked me yesterday if I could upload ;)
<slangasek> hmm, the bug log certainly shows his hand, but maybe 'low' means something different to him than it does to me. ;)
<Tonio_> probably :)
<Tonio_> slangasek: so another upload then ? can do that right now
<slangasek> yes, that's ok with me
<Tonio_> let's go
<Tonio_> slangasek: uploaded
<Tonio_> Lure: you should have latest polkit-qt, policykit-kde and k3B on my ppa
<Tonio_> Riddell: on that point, it seems like backporting k3b for jaunty will not be that easy as we need to also backport policykit and polkit-qt
<Tonio_> and that's fairly sensible as it also manages kpk :/
<a|wen-> Riddell / ScottK: does bug 348662 look fit for an FFE ; or is the upstream changes too invasive?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348662 in kile "Kile consequently forgets some shortcuts on close" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348662
<Tonio_> a|wen-: hum doesn't look like ffe for me, but yeah the debdiff has a few changes in it... :)
<a|wen-> Tonio_: there is a bit moving around needed for the shortcut definitions, so look of more than it is, but still ... I'll just let it wait for karmic then; hopefully a final version will arrive to backport over the summer :)
<Tonio_> a|wen-: you should try to push it anyway, and see what motu-release thinks about this
<Tonio_> a|wen-: or ping ScottK directly:)
<a|wen-> Tonio_: already pinged him above ... hopefully he will appear when the timezones match
<Tonio_> yup :)
<Riddell> a|wen-: ug, big patch
<a|wen-> Riddell: it's not the smallest one ... they change from using their own hacked-together shortcut saving mechanism to use the build-in one in kdelibs
<ScottK> a|wen-: I'd trust your judgement on it.  It's a bugfix and generically I think moving to a libs provided function is good.
<ScottK> So ack from me for upload if you think it's a good change.
<a|wen-> ScottK: the moving away from using their own hack did seem like a major improvement ... the change seem very robust here as well as with the reporters
<Riddell> a|wen-: go for it then
<a|wen-> uploaded!
<Tonio_> slangasek: kdebase reuploaded fyi
<slangasek> Tonio_: yep, thanks
<ghostcube> http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-trial-the-verdict-090417/
<a|wen-> ScottK: did you add your ack to the bug?
<ScottK> a|wen-: I didn't write in the bug, but I can.  It's OK to upload when you're ready.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay; thought i needed it in the bug for the archive admins to see ... it's already up
<ScottK> Yes, except I'm an archive admin.  Let me look.
<a|wen> ScottK: then that of course helps
<ScottK> Tonio_: The last kaffeine upload FTBFS on all archs.  Does you upload fix that?
<ScottK> a|wen: Accepted.  Thanks.
<a|wen> ScottK: thx
<Tonio_> ScottK: yes, it also fixes the ftbfs
<Tonio_> ScottK: just a missing build-dep
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I wouldn't upload quickly at this stage without testing locally :)
<Tonio_> an ftbfs is acceptable during the dev cycle, but not during the final freeze :) hehe
<ScottK> Tonio_: Accepted.  Of course.  I wouldn't be doing my job if I didn't at least ask though.
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure ;)
 * Riddell dances a happy dance
<Riddell> jtholmes: do you remember that folderview has a big red cross on it bug?  was there a bug number?
<jtholmes> Riddell, as my memory serves me, no just the red cross no number in on or around it
<Riddell> ok I'll report one
<Riddell> bug 362895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362895 in kdebase "on live CD folderview can show big large red X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362895
<Riddell> Tonio_: ping
<Riddell> what's the status of your kdebase changes?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the konq plugins patch was rejected by slangasek, since more a feature change than bugfix
<Tonio_> Riddell: the second patch for dolphin got approved
<Tonio_> Riddell: I let the konq patch in bzr for instance, but it might not go in jaunty -> karmic
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I reuploaded a ubuntu4 without my patch, and updated bzr with the unreleased ubuntu5 stuff including my konqueror patch
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok I'll reject your upload, add in my patch for folderview and reupload
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum then we'll ahve a problem in bzr since you'll also have to drop my patch from there :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll keep the patch offline, just drop from bzr
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't worry, I'll work around it
<Tonio_> Riddell: just received a mail from kdenlive upstream about the last upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: he notices we have a pretty old version of libmlt
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdenlive is the only reverse dep on it, so I wondered if an update for it would be interesting...
<Tonio_> slangasek: any opinion on this ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's in Universe ....
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum right, so your opinion then :)
<Tonio_> ScottK I'd go for it, as no other reverse dep...
<Tonio_> with an FFE of course :)
<ScottK> Did he say why he was concerned?
<Tonio_> ScottK: cause some features might break with an outdated version
<Tonio_> see bug 362489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362489 in kdenlive "kdenlive needs frei0r and updated mlt" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362489
<Tonio_> ScottK: kdenlive is becoming one of kde's key apps, I'd really like to have it as stable and good working as possible
<Tonio_> ScottK: we already miss k3b... I don't want to miss the point with kdenlive :)
<ScottK> OK.  As long as you give it some good testing, I think we should update.
<Tonio_> lett's go
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you mind pushing bug 355308 through?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355308 in amarok "amarok stopped scrobbling to last.fm" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355308
<JontheEchidna> now that RC is released
<seele> hmm.. getting some weird painting problems in kde app widgets
<ScottK> seele: Intel video?
<seele> ScottK: ah.. yeah. i guess there is a problem with the driver? heh
 * seele hasnt been paying attention the past few weeks
<seele> school crunch :(
<ScottK> seele: See the RC release notes.  You have choices and no one choice works best for everyone
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looking
<Quintasan> hiho
 * seele . o (people actually read the release notes? :)
<seele> uhm.. where are the release notes?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<Quintasan> why on earth update-manager-kde is in gnome section?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Thanks. I have a few more bugfixes for ktorrent and kdemultimedia that I have in the works
<Riddell> 14:12 < pitti> Riddell: hm, do you think the patch in bug 355308 is bullet/regression proof?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355308 in amarok "amarok stopped scrobbling to last.fm" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355308
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> I would not be 100% sure.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how sure are upstream?
<JontheEchidna> Markey recommended (tm):
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188678#c27
<ubottu> KDE bug 188678 in general "amarok 2 stopped scrobbling to last fm since 31rd March" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
 * Quintasan wonders why NumLock on startup option in System Settings still doesn't work
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: expect other changes to receive similar scrutiny
 * JontheEchidna nods
<JontheEchidna> the kdemultimedia is pretty straightforward
<JontheEchidna> dragonplayer jumps ahead 10 milliseconds in it's "jump 10 seconds" function
<Quintasan> lol?
<Quintasan> Do we have a package for new Minirok?
<ghostcube> is there any ppa known for 180.44 on intrepid to test if this fixes kde4 bugs as mentioned
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see the kopete patch I pointed to yesterday?
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, I knew there were a few things people pointed me to. That was one of them
 * JontheEchidna sees if it is still in his chat buffer
<JontheEchidna> KDE bug 175687
<ubottu> KDE bug 175687 in Notifications "[PATCH] kopete ignores custom notifications" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175687
<ScottK> That one.
<ScottK> Dunno how important it is, I don't use kopete.
<JontheEchidna> on that note, there seem to be rumblings of fixing persistent notifications
<rickspencer3> Riddell: ScottK: regarding plasma-widget-network-manager and encrypted wirelessodniWkp
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Works here.
<rickspencer3> ScottK last week we discussed the large number of bug reports
<ScottK> rickspencer3: We left knetworkmanager on the DVD to we'd have an alternate install media that had it available for people who couldn't make the widget work for them.
<Nightrose> Riddell: JontheEchidna: lfranchin (our last.fm guy) said it is ok
<Nightrose> i asked him yesterday
 * Tonio_ really, really, really, really, really, really, really, reallty *<<<!!!! HATES QUILT !!!>>>*
<Tonio_> that's said, once and for all...
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I suspect this is release notes material.
 * Nightrose wonders how much Tonio_ hates Quilt on a scale from 1 to 10 :D
<Tonio_> Nightrose: 14, at least....
 * ScottK counts 8
<Nightrose> haha
<Tonio_> this thing is just as complex as git to use, just for a one line patch I have 7 commands to type in....
<Tonio_> why the hell don't we still use that really nice and simple dpatch or simple-patchsys :'(
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can just put the patch file in place and edit the series file
<Riddell> that's all I ever do
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause when you have to edit the patch, that's not possible :/
<rickspencer3> ScottK, Riddell, you guys going to the release meeting?
<ScottK> I'll be there.
<Tonio_> Riddell: cdbs-edit-patch or dpatch made it easy to simply edit a patch on the fly
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> our Feedback page is empty so far,  I wonder if that's a good sign or no
<Tonio_> Riddell: plus using "diff" sounds to me like "back in the middle age", but stop this is because of quilt, the super tool that made you manually use diff :/
 * Tonio_ backs to quilt, as he needs to finish mlt package
 * JontheEchidna knows how to  edit existing patches
<Tonio_> prey for me guys !
<JontheEchidna> quilt push -a
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah me too :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok. It's just not straightforward?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you miss the export
<Tonio_> then quilt push -a
<Tonio_> quilt top my_stupid_patch
<Tonio_> edit
<Tonio_> qui refresh
<Tonio_> quilt pop -a
<rickspencer3> Riddell: plasma-widget-network-manager is one of the first topics
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: honnestly, that sucks, really
<Tonio_> hi sabdfl
<sabdfl> howdy
<Tonio_> ScottK: ever heard about the other package kdenlive upstream mentions ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: No.
<ScottK> We should look into that for Karmic and the backport it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: probably more optional than mlt basically, so I'll discard this to karmic
<ScottK> yes
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup, my concern too
<rickspencer3> Riddell: have you guys release noted the plasma-widget-network-manager related issues at all?
 * Tonio_ notes that his karmic todo is already full of things
<Tonio_> ScottK: is you'd wanna test the latest k3B, including latest policykit-kde and polkit-qt, all is on my ppa, ready to rock for karmic :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm having trouble getting my Jaunty TODO and $WORK done already.
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: for the plasma networkmanager, were you talking about topics for the uds ?
<rickspencer3> Tonio_: nope
<rickspencer3> Jaunty
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: kk so about jaunty, it "globally" works, but is still unfinished in the options (no way to correctly set vpn params)
<rickspencer3> some users have some problems getting online with encrypted wireless access points
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: also there are issues on the wpa2 side afaik
<rickspencer3> Tonio_: right
<rickspencer3> lots of users reporting bugs
<rickspencer3> ScottK just said that it's "release note material"
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: and upsteam isn't really active anymore on that point since it's developped by suse, and the commit come along with opensuse's releases...
<rickspencer3> I agree with that, I'm just asking if the release notes have been done?
<ScottK> Not by me.
<Tonio_> rickspencer3: not by me either...
<rickspencer3> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> no, I can do that now
<rickspencer3> Riddell: thanks!
<rickspencer3> it looked like some users had success using GNOME NM
<JontheEchidna> ooh: http://rdieter.fedorapeople.org/kdebase-runtime-4.2.2-persistent_notify.patch
<Quintasan> grrr, I just removed my main bar form Konq, how do I get it back?
<JontheEchidna> hehe, a little hack caused the problems. What a surprise
<JontheEchidna> I suppose it'd be a bit late to go back to the kpackagekit notification now....
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would it be appropriate to include the above notification patch into our packages?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't understand the problem
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is it that notifications don't timeout?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: persistent notifications aren't persistent
<JontheEchidna> they time out
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: got an example?
<JontheEchidna> The KPackageKit notification, which we disabled for that very reason
<JontheEchidna> I doubt we'd be able to go back to the KPK notification system this late into things, but...
<JontheEchidna> bug 342017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342017 in kdebase "kpackagekit update notification tray icons disappear after only a few seconds" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342017
<JontheEchidna> I think it also affects kopete popups, which are persistent
<JontheEchidna> well, should be persistent, but aren't
<Riddell> kopete popups never disappear for me
<Riddell> which is quite annoying
<JontheEchidna> also powerdevil notifications
<Riddell> they disappear fine
 * Quintasan also thinks Kopete notifications should stack (but this is scheduled to 4.3) 
<JontheEchidna> Apps with custom timeouts use the persistent notifications
 * ScottK notes kubuntu.org still says "Latest update: 9.04 Beta ready for testing"
<JontheEchidna> so if persistent notifications don't work, timed timeouts don't work either: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177154#c4
<ubottu> KDE bug 177154 in notifications "Plasma notification style ignores some parameters in KNotification::event" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> ScottK: fixed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: has this been removed in svn?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: not yet, but aseigo did author that patch
<JontheEchidna> and rdieter did confirm it to work
<Riddell> mm well, should be ok then
<Riddell> expect to be grilled by pitti though :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
 * JontheEchidna switches to verbose changelog mode by setting the -v flag
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: test it yourself then give us a debdiff
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we'd definitely want to test this one
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
 * Quintasan noticed that translations started to work
<Quintasan> thanks to the one who did that :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: we would also need this for kdenlive : http://packages.debian.org/fr/sid/frei0r-plugins-dev
<Tonio_> ScottK: still okay for an FFE according to you ? new package is less harmfull than update imho :)
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Let me look at it.
<Tonio_> thanks
<Tonio_> ScottK: mlt packaged, writing the FFE
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK decides to upgrade the kid's computer while they are at school ....
<ScottK> Computer stuff here is rather the reverse of most households.
<seele> hmm.. the image in the logout menu is still stretched.. i thought there was a fixed one in kde
<seele> at least neon had a menu that the image wasnt stretched in
<Tonio_> ScottK: bug 362931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362931 in mlt "FFE mlt 0.3.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362931
<Tonio_> hey miss seele :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: You tested, right?
<Tonio_> with kdenlive ? it won't complain anyomre, yes
<Tonio_> ScottK: and I didn't get a super crash at creating a little video :)
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but saying I tested everything ? no that would be lying, of course :)
<Riddell> seele: I think that's only fixed in 4.3
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you, perchance, take a glance at bug 359008?
<Tonio_> ScottK: still possible to request a sync from debian for freior-plugins or better go the FFE way and upload manually ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359008 in ktorrent "Crash with SIGABRT after marking 26 upload torrents and clicking "Start"" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359008
 * JontheEchidna is a poet
<ScottK> Tonio_: Get an FFe.  I'll take care of getting it in, but let me review it first and make sure we could accept it from an archive admin perspective.
<Tonio_> ScottK: pushing you the source package then, then write the FFE
<Tonio_> ScottK: thanks for being this reactive :)
<ScottK> I can get the package from Debian.  Not a problem.
<Tonio_> ScottK: great
<Quintasan> bug 361950 I wonder if this still occurs
<Tonio_> ScottK: I looked at the packaging, looked okay for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361950 in plasma-widget-network-manager "[jaunty] typo in status message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361950
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: if it did, we're in string freeze so we probably couldn't change it
<ScottK> Tonio_: I really have to sweat the copyright/licensing stuff.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm, ok
<JontheEchidna> plus langpack deadline is today, so nobody'd be able to translate a changed string even if everybody would
 * JontheEchidna goes out to exercise teh dog for a bit
<ScottK> Tonio_: LGPL files in the package and no copy of LGPL.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think best leave it for a backport.
<Tonio_> ScottK: right, let's just fix mlt then
<Tonio_> ScottK: there is a second little package for mlt, mlt++
<Tonio_> 57k of code
<ScottK> yes, we want them both if we take one.  Use the same bug.
<Tonio_> kk
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looks good
<Tonio_> ScottK: by the way, freior plugins will it my ppa perfectly :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: also honnestly, if the only freior plugins is a missing copying.lib, should we discard this ?
<ScottK> OK.  You might want to talk to upstream about putting LGPL in their next release.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's no technical purpose
<Tonio_> ScottK: true we have to ping upstream about that
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's not legally distributable without it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but probably 30% or our packages have this issue
<ScottK> If you want to do a repacked tarball, I'd take that
<Tonio_> ScottK: and debian let it in ? :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Not really.
<ScottK> They shouldn't have.
<Tonio_> I'm okay to rebuild the tarball
<Tonio_> any technical concern -> karmic
<Tonio_> but a licence file.... would be sad to drop the work for this, really
<Tonio_> ScottK: any other comment about the packaging ?
<ScottK> My very first package was rejected by Mithrandir for this reason.
<ScottK> Tonio_: The LGPL stuff is missing out of debian/copyright too.
<Riddell> we reject stuff all the time because it doesn't include a copy of its own licence
<ScottK> Tonio_: Look where the package came from, I'm not suprised about licensing not properly looked after
<seele> ScottK: i dont see anything about intel drivers in the release notes
 * ScottK looks
<Tonio_> ScottK: hehe :) well I'll ping upstream and will repack
<seele> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/RC/Kubuntu
<ScottK> seele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance regressions on Intel graphics cards
<ScottK> That's not going to work
<Tonio_> ScottK: mlt++ build-deps on latest mlt
<ScottK> seele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes and go down to near the end and see the section on performance regressions
<ScottK> Tonio_: Other than licensing, I don't see any problems with freir
<Tonio_> ScottK: okay let's go then
<ScottK> Tonio_: Do your own check of the files and make sure there aren't any more licenses hidden in there.
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure
<seele> argh, i dont understand that section
<seele> it looks like if i didnt have problems in intrepid i should have problems now?
<Tonio_> find -name "*.c" -exec licencecheck {} \; | awk '{print $2}' | sort -u
<Tonio_> ScottK: my prefered command :)
<seele> *shouldnt
<ScottK> seele: It's a regression from Intrepid.  A bad one.
<ScottK> Tonio_: mlt/mlt++ approved.
<Tonio_> ScottK: super :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: kde bug 169626  if you're interested in flash
<ubottu> KDE bug 169626 in general "flash movies sometimes render white with Flash Player 10 rc" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169626
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch.... that one sounds hard :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not interested in flash but our users do, my friend :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: could go with your check on startup as a SRU?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tend to avoid installing flash myself :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, can do that this we, no pb
<Riddell> Tonio_: but what happens when there's a really cool video on youtue you just have to watch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm, I've kdenlive and it's libs in the pipe, and a super beer evening waiting for me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I go on my windows computer :) haha
<Tonio_> Riddell: or I boot osx :)
<Riddell> super beer eh, that sounds like some good beer
<Quintasan> WTF, I have new problem with KGet, it tries to download everything I copy to clipboard
<Riddell> Tonio_: traitor!
<Tonio_> but yeah, we have to look at those flash issues :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I always was a windows user ! long before I went to linux
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I generally consider myself more a windows user than give love to linux :)
<e-jat> Tonio_: :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: next you'll be boasting about your MCSE qualifications
<Tonio_> Riddell: I even blog about windows sysadmin even now :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I stoped those certifs things, but I used to pass them :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: and you can't imagin how important it is to know lots about windows/active directory when it comes to deploy linux :)
<Tonio_> I even think (not kiding there) than windows vista is a good operating system...
 * Tonio_ hides, but really thinks this true
<Riddell> I'm going to post your address on slashdot, see how long it takes for the mob to surround you
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha :)
<Tonio_> seriously, windows vista is a missunderstood OS, you'll see the benefits of vista when windows 7 is arround !
<Tonio_> Riddell: but no worry I'll still be arround you and kubuntu :)
<davmor2> Tonio_: Vista isn't misunderstood it's just not complete is the same fashion that windows ME wasn't
<davmor2> Which of course mean that 7 will be around for the next 100 years while they think of ways to break it :)
<ScottK> rgreening: The post RC kernel upload was in part for you.  Fixed dhcp on lpia.
<Tonio_> davmor2: :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: mlt accepted.
<Tonio_> ScottK: you rock !
<ScottK> Will kdenlive need a rebuild after we do mlt/mlt++?
 * ScottK is doing an upgrade test currently using the official procedure from the web site.  At ~100kB/S it takes a while ....
<Riddell> use a different mirror?
<Tonio_> ScottK: shouldn't no
<ScottK> Too late now ..
<Tonio_> ScottK: but I'll check out to be sure
<Tonio_> ScottK: in any case it's never bad to rebuild I guess :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm going to wait on mlt++ until after mlt is built and published.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup better than dependancy wait status
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll write the freiOr plugins ffe
<ScottK> Or FTBFS and manual retries.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll push debdiff from debian so that you can see my changes in the repack and copyright file
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I made the build-dep for 0.3.8 to avoids this ftbfs :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: trying to work properly, let's say :)
<ScottK> Soyuz will sometime FTBFS on slow archs anyway.
<Tonio_> ScottK: ah :/
<Tonio_> ScottK: kdenlive might build-dep on freior plugins.... I have to check this
<Tonio_> video editing is such a pain with linux that I can't wait to see how good kdenlive can be.... last version is said to rock
<ScottK> OK.  We'll wait and only rebuild it once.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you might want to consider getting proper buildsystems for stuff before you debundle their source from amaroks :P
<apachelogger> would make the transition a lot quicker and a lot less painful
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i know :(
<seele> hmm.. kpackagekit action icons need tooltips
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didrocks a ninja?
<Tonio_> ScottK: bug 362960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362960 in ubuntu "FFE: Accept frei0r plugins in the repos..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362960
<Tonio_> _r1_: quels sont les problemes les plus génants pour toi ?
<Tonio_> oups bad window, sorry
<apachelogger> what does genants mean?
<apachelogger> ~help translate
<kubotu> translate to <lang> <string> => translate from en to <lang>, translate from <lang> <string> => translate to en from <lang>, translate <fromlang> <tolang> <string> => translate from <fromlang> to <tolang>. If <string> is an http url, translates the referenced webpage and returns the 1st content paragraph. Languages: en, fr, de, it, pt, es, nl, ru, zh, zt, el, ja, ko. Other topics: cache
<apachelogger> ~translate fr génants
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help translate'
<apachelogger> ~translate from fr génants
<kubotu> babelfish doesn't support translation from fr to en
<apachelogger> Oo
<Tonio_> apachelogger: annoying
<Tonio_> apachelogger: a collegue of mine, who I asked what where the most anoying with kubuntu for him
 * Tonio_ is more efficient than babelfish :)
<apachelogger> ah, thx
 * apachelogger already was looking for his dict
<apachelogger> clearly the intartubes failed that test :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: too late for now, but would you let universe kde apps like kdenlive use update-notifier-kde for multiverse packages installation ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in this case -> karmic my todo
<Tonio_> ScottK: you'll hate me.... looks like kdenlive doesn't build-dep on freiOr plugins, but mlt does :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: testing locally....
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't see why not
<Tonio_> oki
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: he participated for one release
<ScottK> JontheEchidna, rgreening, a|wen: would one of you please look at sponsoring bug 333246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333246 in psi "psi + QT 4.5 hang on chat window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333246
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll just have to reupload mlt with frei0r bulid-dep and that's it, fortunatelly
<ScottK> OK.  I didn't accept mlt++, so I'll hold that until after the next upload
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IC
<Tonio_> ScottK: currently building locally... no time for doing crap on that point
<Tonio_> ScottK: next mlt upload requires freior plugins upload...
<Tonio_> ScottK: and therefore your ack
<ScottK> Tonio_: There's more LPGL than that one file.  Also I'll need your repacked tarball, diff.gz, and .dsc from somewhere.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hu ? that's not what licencecheck reported to me...
<ScottK> Tonio_: licensecheck -r *|grep -c LGPL says 4 for me.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum right I just did the .c files....
<Tonio_> ScottK: tired I am...
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll repack then :/
 * apachelogger loves how firefox always eats up all the resources his box got
<Tonio_> ScottK: just got mlt to build against freior.... now fixing freior packaging
<ScottK> OK
<Tonio_> ScottK: dget -u http://planetemu.net/temp/frei0r_1.1.22git20090409+repack-1ubuntu1.dsc
<Tonio_> ScottK: fixed package with copyright according to the 4 files...
<ScottK> Looking
<Tonio_> thanks
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll fix the version to 0ubuntu1...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Ask iulian to look at your FFe on #ubuntu-motu while I review.
<ScottK> Tonio_: You presumably don't want frei0r-plugins-dev in the build-dep.
<Tonio_> did I do that ? rahhhhhh I was working on 3 packages at the same time.... bad tab
<Tonio_> tabs are dangerous sometimes :/
<Tonio_> ScottK: that build-dep is of course for mlt.... fixed here
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Other than that, I think it's good.
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> waiting for uilian then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thinking about it there are lots of apps that could/should make use of that update-notifier suggestions....
<Tonio_> Riddell: k3b aswell, for lame and so on
<Tonio_> Riddell: and really the way we've done that with jaunty, the small notification, make it very nice, not agressive at all
<Tonio_> Riddell: users will appreciate I guess :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: You also missed the maintainer change
<Tonio_> which ?
<Tonio_> ah.... yeah right, indeed
<Tonio_> that bureaucraty in packaging is a pain sometimes.....
<ScottK> Yes, but it's for a good purpose.
<Tonio_> especially when you're already smashed with quilt to fix patches.....
<Tonio_> ScottK: can you reject please I'll reupload :/
 * ScottK isn't a quilt fanboy either.
<ScottK> Sure.  It takes a few moments to appear.
<Tonio_> kk I'm there, package ready to upload
<Tonio_> ScottK: I agree package normalization is very good, but it makes the "think of everything" very difficult....
<ScottK> Yes, it also makes this rushing about a bit risky.
<Tonio_> ScottK: especially for the bureaucraty stuff :) I'm more focussed in fix the patches and make the binaries nice :)
<ScottK> Being legal and keeping our major upstream happy are sometimes painful, but I think worth the effort.
<Tonio_> totally agree
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll take a look at the psi one
<Tonio_> but painfull though :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I see a mlt upload, but not freir
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.
<Tonio_> ScottK: should appear in a moment
<Tonio_> ScottK: kdenlive shouldn't need rebuild....
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Just test it after ....
<Tonio_> ScottK: but I think rebuilding is always no risky at this point, and probably will reupload if you don't mind
<Tonio_> ScottK: it works here, but it's hard to test everything....
<ScottK> I don't.  The buildds aren't that stressed.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think you should see freior now.... I got the mail
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Not yet
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: just reuploaded kdenlive
<Tonio_> ScottK: the thing for you is to approve in this order :
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> prior-plugins > mlt > mlt++ > kdenlive
<Tonio_> ScottK: sorry for beeing a pain with you today :) but kdenlive becomes an important app in the kde world :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: No problem.  I'd tell you to wait if I didn't think it was worth it.
<Tonio_> Riddell: this update-manager thing, I think we should have a spec for karmic and a wiki page for the apps we should patch to use it....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can see several of them...
 * Tonio_ notes for the UDS
<Riddell> Tonio_: we should think about what specs we want for karmic generally
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure that, that was just an idea among others
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we do specs about what we don't want too ? ;)
 * Tonio_ looks ScottK, hides and runs away....
<Tonio_> just kidding :)
<ScottK> I'm sure there is a way to frame our wants in a positive way.
<Tonio_> ScottK: sorry for this, we're on friday, I'm tired, and I have to go for my friday(s beer :)
<Tonio_> bad joke of the day, let's say...
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you please rescore frei0r on hppa and ia64.  It's the first of 4 packages that need to build sequentially and I'd like to get going ....
<a|wen> ScottK: psi uploaded
<joshjtl> do i need something in particular to get amarok to play my flac audio?
<joshjtl> ok, I can't play flac on Amarok
<Mamarok> joshjtl: I can
<Mamarok> but that's a question for #amarok rather than here
<ScottK> Riddell: I just did a intrepid-updates, but no intrepid-backports upgrade and gwenview got held back due to libkipi not getting swapped out.  I think we need something for that in update-manager.  I'll file a bug and you can chat with mvo about it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug 363022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363022 in update-manager "Need special case for gwenview for intrepid -> jaunty upgrades due to libkipi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363022
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> i have a strange error in kpackagekit
<siekacz> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<siekacz> kubuntu 9.04 RC
<Lure> Riddell: is bug 358576 something we can get through before release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358576 in exiv2 "exiv2 version 0.18 crashes / also crashes digikam / fixed in 0.18.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358576
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, Tonio_: Do you think you could sponsor kdemultimedia bzr for bug 361035?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361035 in kdemultimedia "Dragonplayer doesn't jump 10 seconds forward or back [patch attached]" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361035
<JontheEchidna> meh @ X crashes
<Quintasan> crap, anyone has problems with krunner?
<a|wen> Quintasan: what kind of problems?
<Lure> any testers for bug 358576 - test packages are in my ppa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358576 in exiv2 "exiv2 version 0.18 crashes / also crashes digikam / fixed in 0.18.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358576
<neversfelde> Lure: I asked the poster of the duplicate bug to test this, he is a user in our forum
<Lure> neversfelde: thanks
<Lure> more testers we get, more likely that release team considers it
<neversfelde> no problems with digikam here so far
<Lure> just report to bug
<neversfelde> I need special pictures to reproduce this?
<Lure> neversfelde: yes, but also checking exif/iptc/xmp tags is great, to ensure that there are no obvious regressions
<neversfelde> I should learn to use digikam before :)
<Lure> slangasek, pitti: is new bug-fix exiv2 too late for jaunty? - bug 358576 - it fixes crashers for digikam users
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358576 in exiv2 "exiv2 version 0.18 crashes / also crashes digikam / fixed in 0.18.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358576
<JontheEchidna> translations are looking nice again :)
 * JontheEchidna knows enough spanish to get around fairly well
<JontheEchidna> brb, logging out for full spanish effect
<rickspencer3> ScottK Tonio_ hi
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Hi.  I think Tonio_ is out for the evening.
<rickspencer3> oko
<rickspencer3> I just wanted to follow regarding our UDS talk
<ScottK> OK
<rickspencer3> we decided that the community sessions needed more time to get submitted and stuff, until after Jaunty shipped
<ScottK> Has there been a request for input yet?
<rickspencer3> not yet, that's what I'm saying
<rickspencer3> and there won't be for a while
<rickspencer3> I did get a lot of input from partner's, but the community input will be later
<rickspencer3> I just wanted to close the loop with you guys before the weekend, as we had discussed it a couple of days ago
<ScottK> If I were in a grumbly mood, I'd notice that Canonical has had internal offsites to discuss the next release, has (I find now) solicited inputs from its business partners for the next release, but still has not asked the Ubuntu development community for input.
<JontheEchidna> How're translations doing for everyone else?
<Sput> ScottK: good thing you're in a splendid mood then :)
<ScottK> Yes.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: what's your theory about why I may have talked to internal partners first?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Everything is in English nicely for me.
<rickspencer3> :)
<ScottK> rickspencer3: None, just putting community input last is consistent with my other complaints.  There may well be perfectly good reasons for it that are unrelated.
<rickspencer3> well, in fact, it was not prioritization related in the least
<rickspencer3> I just find that non-technical folks often need some help expressing their needs to engineers, but mostly ...
<rickspencer3> most of them don't get to go to UDS, so unlike the community members, they have no say in the selection process
<ScottK> As I said, it may well be unrelated.
<Sput> commercial--
<ScottK> But considering the amount of community input into the major desktop initiative for Ubuntu/Jaunty, I'd just like to know that community input is actually wanted.
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I think it's a mis-characterization of UDS Mountain View to say that the community had input into the Ux design.
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<ScottK> Of course I only know that for hearsay because the notfications session wasn't remotely accessible.
<ScottK> The way it's been described to me is they gave a presentation.
<jtholmes> does anyone know if CTRL + ALT + Backspace failure has been reported dont want to report again
<ScottK> jtholmes: It's by design.  It's an upstream change.
<ScottK> jtholmes: There's a config option in systemsettings to turn it back on.
<jtholmes> ohhhhh, so what took it place if anything
<jtholmes> ok
<jtholmes> will look at it thx
<ScottK> Riddell: re the gwenview upgrade issue above, mvo has it fixed already.
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/jauntytranslations.png
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> Even quickaccess, which only had it's config dialog available for translation a week ago, is translated for Spanish
<JontheEchidna> aww, QuickAccess didn't get translation for German though, which should be expected
<JontheEchidna> At least it's fully translated in Brazillian Portuguese, French, Spanish and Swedish
<JontheEchidna> (And 66% translated in Simplified Chinese)
<JontheEchidna> Not bad for one week's notice, at least it's an upstream issue that caused it
<quassel208> is there there in jaunty a * GoogleGadgets  <http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/>  lib of this ?
<quassel208> quite great the apt-get build-dep command as help to compile kde from trunk
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-18
<Gon> I want to submit a bug in kdm package
<Gon> but
<Gon> Bug option are disabled in lauchpad :|
<Gon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package/kdm
<tsimpson> you don't file bugs against packages like that, you file it against the source package. kdebase-workspace in this case
<tsimpson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+filebug
<Gon> !
<tsimpson> or just use "ubuntu-bug kdm" if you want a "quick" way
<Gon> When I close the session to change my desktop manager or user, the menu does not appear
<Gon> only can show the console
<Gon> only restarting the kdm service can show the login menu
<Mr_Grieves|> There seems to be an issue with jaunty's cmake:
<Mr_Grieves|> Unknown CMake command "macro_optional_find_package"
<Mr_Grieves|> I have /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/MacroOptionalFindPackage.cmake, but cmake just doesn't seem to be finding it.
<Mr_Grieves|> Ack, the problem is that you can't just checkout kalzium and compile it, I have to build from kdeedu's cmakelists.txt
<Mr_Grieves|> (For the archives ;) http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Installing_a_subset_of_a_module )
<JontheEchidna> It usually is fiddly things like that. :-)
<JontheEchidna> jeez
<JontheEchidna> All these upstream bugs we're tracking are being fixed just now
<JontheEchidna> couldn't they have done this a week or two earlier?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ScottK> 4.2.3 is just an sru away.
<JontheEchidna> True
<Gon> O_O!
<Gon> my sound D:
<Gon> I have no sound in flash since my last update
<dtchen> Gon: what's the output from: pgrep pulseaudio
<Gon> gon@acer:~$ pgrep pulseaudio
<Gon> 6222
<Quintasan> hiho
<docx> hi, do somebody know where can be problem when I have turned on compositing in kwin and after some random time (maybe not time but some action) freezes graphic and keyboard, but mouse and background applications still running?
<docx> I'm using ubuntu jaunty, graphics is intel GM945
<docx> i would help you with reporting bug, but i don't know where is some useful information, in Xorg.log i didn't find anything :(
<asraniel> if seen that once, but after clicking around etc, sudenly i got my keyboard back. i suspect that a "global" input widget got hold of the keyboard somehow, but by clicking around alot i could escape it (but i had a similar problem with kubuntu 8.04, but more often there)
<Lure> Riddell: arround?
<Tonio_> ScottK: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for taking care for mlt package
<Tonio_> Lure: no pb ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: on the other side, kdenlive needs rebuilt, and is stuck in the queue :)
<Tonio_> Lure: it crashes right now :/
<Lure> Tonio_: ups, did not try it today
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> try !
<Lure> symbol lookup error: kdenlive: undefined symbol: _ZN3Mlt8ConsumerC1ERNS_7ProfileEPcS3_
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: I think we need to get bug 358576, but I have hard time to get attention of Riddell and release team
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358576 in exiv2 "exiv2 version 0.18 crashes / also crashes digikam / fixed in 0.18.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358576
<Lure> many duplicates and reporters with crashes
<Lure> and exiv2 is primarily used by KDE apps (no gnome app in main uses it)
<Lure> so I think Kubuntu/Riddell need to push to get approval for this
<Tonio_> Lure: true
<Tonio_> Lure: does digikam need rebuilt ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no, just new exiv2 upload is needed
<Lure> it is bug-fix only release of library
<Lure> Tonio_: confirmed by several people with my ppa packages
<Tonio_> Lure: you already have the source package ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, in my ppa - it just need release team approval and core-dev to sponsor upload
<Tonio_> Lure: have a dget command please ? I'll upload !
<Lure> Tonio_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~lure/+archive/ppa/+files/exiv2_0.18.1-0ubuntu1~ppa~lure1.dsc
<Tonio_> lure thx
<Lure> Tonio_: just need removal of ~ppa~lure1 in version
<Tonio_> yup
<Lure> Tonio_: and please comment to bug with your core-dev hat ;-)
<a|wen> Lure: if you have upstreams changelog from 0.18 to 0.18.1, put that in the bug as well so it is easily accessible fore releas team
<Lure> a|wen: done
<Tonio_> Lure: uploaded
<Tonio_> Lure: have to ping an archive admin now :)
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> yw :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: When I went to bed last night mlt++ was not yet done.  I'll accept it today.  No worrites.
<Tonio_> oki doki ;)
<Tonio_> ScottK: now all is built and I rebooted, kdenlive segfaults, rebuilt is really needed in fact :)
<ScottK> Accepted.
<ScottK> Handy it was in the queue.
<ScottK> The reason it took so long was to get frei0r then mlt then mlt++ published on all archs in sequence.
<ScottK> I did get manual buildd intervention to get frei0r and mlt jumped to the front of the queue on the slow archs.
<thewall83> Hi all!
<thewall83> I knew that you nedded testers for the upgrade of kubuntu jaunty
<thewall83> I just want to make you know that all went good for me...only 1 thing: although the 2.6.28 was installed, I had to make "sudo update grub"
<thewall83> to have it up and shown on the grub menu...
<thewall83> I don't know if this could be fixed in the upgrade process...
<cumulus007> Hi, why have you put KPackageKit into Jaunty?
<cumulus007> it's the worst package manager I've ever seen
<cumulus007> it's slow, it's buggy, it's interface is unusable
<cumulus007> it's not completed yet
<cumulus007> Adept was fine
<ScottK> Adept is still in the repositories.  You can install it and use it if you prefer.
<cumulus007> I know, but that's not the problem
<cumulus007> are there any good reasons to replace Adept with KPackageKit?
<ScottK> Both were regarded as incomplete and Adept is unmaintained where as there are people working on KPackagekit.
 * ScottK didn't make the decision.
<ScottK> The thought was that KPackagekit is the future, so best get started.
<cumulus007> hm
<cumulus007> I still think that KPackageKit is not mature enough
<claydoh> I find it less annoying than adept3 tbh, and I get few if any complaints on it in kubuntuforums
<claydoh> esp mcompared to Adept3
 * ScottK doesn't think either of them are.
<valgaav> both suck :P
<valgaav> Adept sucks more though
<valgaav> IMHO
<valgaav> I'm using synaptic and there is nothing Qt based to replace it for me .... Shaman looks promising but 1.0 works just in Archlinux and 2.0 is still in development
<claydoh> but i prefer either over synaptic for Kubuntu as I prefer to keep  things kde/qt
<smarter> in my experience, I've had relatively few problems with Adept but haven't been able to complete a _single_ update with KPackageKit
 * ScottK prefers apt-get.
<smarter> which is why(+ the apparent problem with Intel video cards) I won't upgrade people I know computer to Jaunty
<ScottK> Neither KPackageKit nor Adept 3 will complain about unsigned packages.  I consider the lack of enforcing cryptrographic security a fatal flaw in both.
<smarter> I think we should look into Shaman for Karmic
<smarter> apparently it'll have packagekit support in the future and seems to be relatively appreciated by its users
<ScottK> The other consderation is that finishing Adept 3 is on the Debian GSoC shortlist, so it may be a consideration.
<a|wen> just getting something that both handles debconf questions and makes you aware of unsigned packages...
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> The debconf thing is another point of breakage for KPackageKit that Adept handles.
 * Quintasan votes for Shaman in Karmic (if it's ready)
 * ScottK waits for Tonio_ to jump in and say something about Pardus.
 * smarter will probably investigate a bit Shaman when he'll get time
<Tonio_> ScottK: yoyoyo !!
<lubyou> any idea why the wireless, mobile broadband and dsl tabs in the networkmanager plasmoid are greyed out (aka not selectable)?
<Tonio_> lubyou: I reported upstream, no response so far :/
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did you see the post about Pardus/Turkey on planet.kde today?
<smarter> ooh, shaman got a krunner plugin and a plasmoid
<Tonio_> ScottK: not today, why ? something interesting ?
<ScottK> I think you'd enjoy it.
<lubyou> Tonio_ got a link to the bug report?
<Tonio_> lubyou: there is no official one, I posted to the appropriate mailing list.... lemme find the link
<lubyou> thanks
<Tonio_> ScottK: probably yes :) it's to me by far the most innovative kde based distro, as you know :)
<Tonio_> lubyou: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-networkmanager/2009-February/000412.html
<lubyou> thanks you Tonio_
<lubyou> -s
<Tonio_> lubyou: more generally : http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-networkmanager/2009-February/thread.html
<Tonio_> lubyou: 3 reports, no response :/
<Tonio_> lubyou: honnestly, when I see gnome, I'm *really* frustrated to see that we *never* had a consistant network configuration tool for the last 4 years....
<Tonio_> lubyou: I think I'll go to the UDS with pardus stuff packaged and try to collaborate with them on the future...
<Tonio_> lubyou: they have a really nice network config tool plus many other things...
<Tonio_> lubyou: they use python which we love too, so....
<lubyou> yay python ftw
<Tonio_> ScottK: and yes, I'm reading planet.kde now !
<Tonio_> ScottK: probably if I hadn't find out kubuntu before pardus I'd be a pardus contributor right now :) hehe
<ScottK> maybe soon ....
<Tonio_> ScottK: no, probably never, cause I love my community so much
<Tonio_> ScottK: but as I can see I'm not the only one pardus impresses :)
<ScottK> Yep
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-19
 * ScottK is trying a 8.04 to 9.04 upgrade.
 * Tonio_ packages pardus tools....
<ScottK> 8.04 -> 9.04 went just fine.  I few conflicts/replaces we could add, but update-manager plows right through those.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^ good news.
<vorian> yo
 * vorian is tres tired
<ScottK> yo vorian
<vorian> anything need doing?
<ScottK> I think we're in pretty good shape.
<vorian> excellent!
<slangasek> JontheEchidna: I find a disconnect between the fact that you've triaged bug #359008 as low and that you've uploaded it to the queue for jaunty. :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359008 in ktorrent "Crash with SIGABRT after marking 26 upload torrents and clicking "Start"" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359008
<kb9vqf> Riddell: I have the KDE3 release candidate out, finally...could you announce this on the news page again? :-)
<kb9vqf> Riddell: I also updated the wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty with the new screenshots and download links
<kb9vqf> are there any restrictions on who can download Kubuntu (i.e. do I need to deny access to North Korea, Iran, etc.)?  I am in North America and don't want to get in any trouble ;)
<ScottK> There are not.
<ScottK> If there were, it wouldn't be Free Software.
<ScottK> There may be restrictions on if people are allowed to download it, but that's not your problem.
<kb9vqf> OK, just didn't want any trouble from the government, since I am potentially distributing these ISOs to those countries
<kb9vqf> Thanks
<ScottK> It's all legally distributable.
<kb9vqf> Good to know; puts my mind back at ease ;)
<ScottK-laptop> This is a test notification from Quassel
<ScottK-laptop> ScottK: This is a test notification from Quassel
<ScottK> I think I got it that time.
<kb9vqf> Is riddell the only one with write access to the kubuntu.org news page?
<ScottK> No.  A few others do too.
<ScottK> ryanakca does.
<kb9vqf> ryanakca: I finally have the KDE3 release candidate out...could you announce this on the news page? :-)
 * kb9vqf notes over 800 people downloaded the KDE3 beta so far...
<Lure> Tonio_: I think kdenlive should Recommend frei0r-plugins
<Lure> Riddell: around?
<quassel208> guys do you know how to solve it why kde apps dont accept my sudo password? ive compiled kde trunk
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: Steve rejected bug 358576: I do not see how to easily backport the fixes, so it looks like we will have crashing KDE photo apps with various PNG/TIFF/RAW files :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358576 in exiv2 "exiv2 version 0.18 crashes / also crashes digikam / fixed in 0.18.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358576
<Lure> I rest my case for now and leave it to one of you to drive this further if you have energy and hope for this
<a|wen> Lure: it looks like we want http://dev.exiv2.org/repositories/revision/exiv2/1743 ... and maybe http://dev.exiv2.org/repositories/revision/exiv2/1763
<a|wen> Lure: the first one is definitely the crash in that bug; the second one is a .png crash fix as well
<quassel208> how long keeps sudo active 10 min ?
<Tonio_> Lure: hum....
<Tonio_> Lure: reason of the reject ?
<Tonio_> Lure: too close to the release....
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll prepare a SRU today, that's the best we can do now
<Tonio_> quassel208_: it's 15 by default for sudo
<quassel208_> oh okay
<Lure> a|wen: if you have time to backport fixes, please do - I do not have much time today/tommorow, so no way to get it by Monday that Steve expects
<a|wen> Tonio_: do we want to go the SRU way ... or should we try to cherry-pick the fix in upstream svn?
<Tonio_> a|wen: I suspect Lure did :)
<Tonio_> a|wen: so I believe it's not easy !
 * a|wen gives it a try
<Tonio_> a|wen: feel free ;)
<a|wen> Tonio_: do we want to fix only that particular crash; or do we want to fix another png-file crash while at it? (the png-file fix is simply a check to not read from an empty buffer)
<Tonio_> probably both I'd say...
<a|wen> okay ... on it
<a|wen> Tonio_ / Lure: Building in my PPA, please help test it https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/experimental
<Tonio_> a|wen: wow that fast ? :)
<Tonio_> interesting !!
<Tonio_> slangasek: about exiv2, would a last upload including just the svn fix be approvable ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: a|wen is ace at cherrypicking upstream svn's.
<a|wen> Tonio_: cherry-picking is my special ;)
<Tonio_> ScottK: :) nice to see that !
<a|wen> anybody still has an example picture that provokes the crash around? ... the link in the bug gives me "connection refused"
<a|wen> Lure / Tonio_: ^^ ?
<a|wen> never mind... link works now :)
<a|wen> Tonio_ / ScottK: the new exiv2 is verified to not crash on any of the images attached to the two crash-bugs that we are trying to fix; and a tour around with gwenview in my different image folders also works w/o any problems
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'd upload it with an explaination in the bug that this is a new, more minimal fix than before.
<a|wen> debdiff is here: http://awen.dk/packages/exiv2_0.18-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<a|wen> I've improved the changelog a bit in it
<Tonio_> a|wen: uploaded... we'll see how slangasek considers this, he'll probably read our output here...
<a|wen> Tonio_: okay ... you took the debdiff with improved changelog?
<Tonio_> a|wen: yes
<a|wen> Tonio_: cool :)
<ryanakca> kb9vqf: Sure, I'm heading out for a few hours, but I'll get it up when I get back
<apachelogger_> whom may I poke in the eye?
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: ?
<JontheEchidna> x_o
<apachelogger_> hooray
<JontheEchidna> hi
<apachelogger_> good day
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: bug 340206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340206 in kdebase-workspace "~/screen-configurations.xml file after kubuntu install" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340206
<apachelogger_> this magic file is created by kephal
<JontheEchidna> ok, so it is an upstream bug?
<apachelogger_> this magic file is soooo an incredibly stupid bug I almost had to smile despite the fact I don't feel like that today
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger_> so, please direct your attention on exhibit A
<apachelogger_> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/libs/kephal/configurations/xml/xmlconfigurations.cpp?view=markup
<apachelogger_> there we find
<apachelogger_>         QDir dir = QDir::home();
<apachelogger_>         dir.cd(".local");
<apachelogger_>         m_configPath = dir.filePath("screen-configurations.xml");
<apachelogger_> now ... exhibit B: run cd .foobar123 in a shell ... what does happen?
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
<apachelogger_> so, why in gods name would Qt do anything different if there is no .local :P
<JontheEchidna> oh by the way. Have you had a chance to see how German is looking after the latest langpack updates?
<JontheEchidna> Spanish is looking pretty good
<apachelogger_> gui is translated again
<apachelogger_> desktop files are not
<apachelogger_> re-updating
<JontheEchidna> The spanish translation dudes even translated all of plasma-widget-quickaccess in a week
<apachelogger_> good thing is there are no german translation dudes that do KDE
<JontheEchidna> (It didn't have a Messages.sh unti one week before langpack freeze)
<JontheEchidna> Unfortunately plasma-widget-quickaccess only got fully translated in 5 languages :(
<JontheEchidna> and 66% there in Chinese
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> you know
<apachelogger_> how can that happen?
 * apachelogger_ thinks that the KC should enforce localization upon every kubuntu member in order to find those issues
<JontheEchidna> Looking back I don't know how that passed main inclusion since it didn't extract and messages
<JontheEchidna> maybe because the MIR dudes aren't familiar with KDE translation stuff?
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> the result is the same no matter what
<apachelogger_> either it spits out pots or it does not
<JontheEchidna> true
<apachelogger_> anyway
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: you go fix that kephal bug
<JontheEchidna> would they accept a fix for that this late into final freeze?
<apachelogger_> either make .local part of /etc/skel or add a simple if to the code
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: if they are not I am so going to do nasty things
<apachelogger_> my mother almost got bugged insane by that file until I told here that it's not supposed to be there to begin with
<apachelogger_> somehow she had the idea that something needs to be changed there, since it was so in-your-face visible :P
<JontheEchidna> oh geez
<JontheEchidna> amarok builds don't fail when patches fail to apply
 * JontheEchidna counts two patches that fail to apply in the official buildd buildlog
<seele> ScottK: were there follow-on threads to notification priorities message? i can't figure out how to use the mailing list archive interface
<ScottK> seele: No replies that I've seen.
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<ScottK> seele: Did you see my blog post?
<seele> i saw your name, i havent read it yet
<seele> i assume it is about notifications :)
<ScottK> Yes.  It's about how pleased I am with notifications in KDE 4.2.
<seele> are you on the plasma mailing list? they are going to make a lot more improvements in 4.3 as well
<JontheEchidna> I'm on the plasma mailing list (I'm also somewhat of an upstream dev)
<JontheEchidna> in that I develop the weather wallpaper plugin, and have contributed a few patches to some other applets
<jussi01> Tonio_: you around=?
<kb9vqf> ryanakca: Sounds good; will look for it soon! :-)
<Riddell> doods
 * jussi01 waves to Riddell
<Riddell> how was the weekend?
<jussi01> Riddell: ok I guess - Im in Liverpool
<jussi01> Riddell: and yours?
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: systemsettings is still talking english with latest updates
<Riddell> jussi01: not bad, I went to see some slalom
<Riddell> jussi01: what's in Liverpool?
<jussi01> Riddell: Launch of our newest product :)
<jussi01> which happens to have linux as part of it... :D
<Riddell> apachelogger_: what should it talk?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: german in my case :)
<a|wen> apachelogger_: mine talked danish a few days ago
 * a|wen goes checking again
<Riddell> german is fine, I've checked it
<apachelogger_> no worky here
<a|wen> looks to be ~95% danish for me
 * seele would throw openoffice out the window if it wasnt magnetically inscribed into her laptop
<apachelogger_> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot032.png
<Riddell> apachelogger_: pastebin me apt-cache policy language-pack-de language-pack-de-base language-pack-kde-de language-pack-kde-de-base kdelibs5
<apachelogger_> .!!!~~~~>Bat paste: pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/154261/
<Riddell> apachelogger_: grep Language /home/jr/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals  ?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: that value is not set in a default install
<Riddell> apachelogger_: iz bug 362229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362229 in language-pack-kde-fr "Kubuntu language packs miss .desktop translations" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362229
<apachelogger_> Oo
<apachelogger_> like
<apachelogger_> are you serious?
<apachelogger_> updates?
<Riddell> mmm
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger_> I'd rather go with: build-conflict the mangler and reupload all of KDE in main
<Riddell> bit late for that I'm afraid
<apachelogger_> that state of localization is unacceptable ... not again anyway
<Riddell> best shot would be to add the translations manually to the language-pack packages
<apachelogger_> Riddell: Kubuntu should be released later then, or at least the shipit cds should be using an image with sensible localization
<Mamarok> I know at least a few German speaking folk that will want to kill the Kubuntu devs...
<Riddell> I can't think of a reason not to just add them manually so let's see what happens if i try
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, please, do!
<apachelogger_> \o/
<apachelogger_> +1
<Riddell> yep, that sorts it
<Riddell> head cold is making this a bit slow but let's see if I can script the rest of the leids
<kb9vqf> ryanakca: Any update on the news page?
<ryanakca> kb9vqf: No, sorry, just got back from band practice. Do you have the blurb for me to stick up?
<Riddell> ryanakca: you can probably copy the previous one and change the version
<ryanakca> nixternal: Back, how did help.kubuntu.org go? Anything left to do?
<Riddell> sorry I failed to get to it too, this cold is making multitasking not work
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hehe, everybody is getting colds nowadays. I'll get to it.
 * kb9vqf holds his breath ;)
<kb9vqf> been able to avoid the flu thus far...
<kb9vqf> ryanakca: If you can just copy the previous blurb and change "beta" to "release candidate" it'd be fine--I just want to let people know that I finally got the RC out
<a|wen> yay; fix for bug 358576 accepted
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358576 in exiv2 "exiv2 version 0.18 crashes / also crashes digikam / fixed in 0.18.1" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358576
<a|wen> that must be my finished for today call ... night everyone
<ryanakca> kb9vqf: Done... if you have anything else, just poke me
<kb9vqf> ryanakca: Looks good...thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-19
<Riddell> seele: ever alert for the call to action!
<Riddell> seele: but the microblog and the main blog entry remain two entries, that's how the code works for now I'm afraid
<seele> yeah, i noticed after i submitted the bug
<Riddell> I made your name consistent anyway
<seele> thanks
<maco> seele: did ke4qqq get in touch with you?
<seele> yes
<maco> whatd you tell him?
<seele> uh.. thanks for letting me know?
<maco> oh ok
<maco> he said they were looking for a kde person and i pointed him at you
<seele> right
<seele> cfp is open until the end of the month
<Riddell> oh aye, call for papers, what should I talk about at Akademy?
<maco> also, point out to justin that "dwarfed freedom edition" already exists.... gnome ;-)
<maco> (yes yes i know it was april fools)
<seele> maco: right.. that was part of the joke :P
<seele> Riddell: have you done any work on umbrello lately? we always like to see application talks
<Riddell> alas no
<seele> oh.. so i had a nice talk with some firefox guys last night
<seele> theyre interested in providing some native kde support for things like the file and print dialog
<seele> they just need a person to talk to and some help
<Riddell> umm, we already have those patches
<Riddell> just need sent upstream
<Riddell> which is ment to be chris coulson's task but...
<seele> right, but upstream is what i meant instead of maintaining them
<Riddell> I should harras him about that
<seele> sorry, i was tlaking with my kde hat on, not kubuntu :P
<Riddell> seele: if you point them my way that might be a good starting point to get them upstream
<seele> but apparently theyre having discussions about how they want to handle webpage notifications
<Riddell> what are web page notifications?
<seele> like if facebook sends you a notification ont he webpage
<seele> i thought there might already be a plugin for this but i guess not
<seele> but if you get a notification on a webpage, it will send a notification to the desktop environment
<seele> which is useful for facebook notifications and chat, gchat webpage chat, etc.
<Riddell> never heard of that
<Riddell> sounds non-standard
<seele> yeah, but if they provide a function websites can call such as javascript:world.notify(); developers would know to call it
<seele> it is useful for a lot of ajax stuff
<seele> ^would be useful
<seele> especially as a lot of applications are turing to the cloud
<Riddell> yes it would be
<seele> theyre separating from the desktop.. this would help keep them connected
<seele> also so a really freaking awesome demo of click history effects on widgets
<seele> which would be a great accessibility feature
<seele> unfortunately they are using computer vision and not plugging in to the widget toolkits
<Riddell> point them at either KNotify or VisualNotifications stuff presumably depending on how advanced they want their notifications
<maco> seele: there's a plugin to firefox to make it talk to ayatana notifications
<maco> er...extension
<seele> maco: yeah, but that is firefox to desktop environment
<seele> that's not webpage to desktop environment
<maco> yeah now i think about it might just be the "download complete" stuff
<seele> yeah
<seele> i'm talking about "You received a new Google Wave message from Justin" while the webpage is open but not in focus sort of stuff
<maco> gotcha
<maco> that *would* be handy
<seele> Riddell: i also got to meet charline poirier for the first time. she is brilliant. i hope canonical doesnt waste her talent
<Riddell> seele: I should know who that is shouldn't I?
<seele> hum.. well she is on the design team so maybe you wouldnt
<ScottK> maco: You should see the comments on the upstream bug about the firefox notifications thing.  Upstream is not happy at all.
<maco> bug?
<maco> what bug?
<ScottK> I wish I could remember.
<ScottK> It was the one about supporting the Ayatana notifications.
<maco> there's an extension hosted on launchpad for that
<ScottK> I didn't save the link.
<ScottK> Oh, this might be a little differet
<ScottK> This one was along the lines of "hey we don't have actions, so please fix" and "huh, I guess we can work around the idiocy".
<ScottK> seele: Just watched the PBS piece.  Very nice.
<Riddell> and still not submitted to Dot News :(
<jjesse> seele was on pbs?
<Riddell> fame at last!
<imbrandon> nice, grats seele ( i hope it was for a good reason at leaste )
<seele> lol i'm on tv for like 10 seconds
<ScottK> At least you got to say something.
<imbrandon> hehe , you got 14:50 more commin then , right ? lol
<imbrandon> what was the piece on ? i wanna look it up sometime, "just cuz"
<ScottK> http://www-tc.pbs.org/newshour/video/2010/04/15/20100415_5_candle.flv
<imbrandon> so whom here knows where/who i got to request to get my alioth account added to git.d.o/collab-maint ?
<imbrandon> thanks ScottK
<imbrandon> anyone on the collab-maint thing ? /me goes to ask in -motu before i go diggin on the debian website
<imbrandon> ahh found it
 * ScottK asks apachelogger to render judgement on 565180.
<jussi> bug 565180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565180 in language-pack-kde-de "Translation error in Launchpad changes (KMail/kdepim)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565180
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll have to think about that a bit, because I think what the translator did is valid and good, other than bad QA and crappyness all around, but he saw something that was hard to understand and tried to fix it, unforuntatlely he introduced a bug in the process
<tseliot> agateau: I installed colibri to use it in my kde session but now it has taken over my gnome session too. Any ideas (other than removing it)? BTW it's beautiful
<agateau> tseliot: no real solution: dbus does not know the difference between kde and gnome :/
<agateau> tseliot: you could manually rm the colibri dbus file and add colibri to the programs kde autostart at login
<agateau> tseliot: it's a bit ugly but it should work
<tseliot> agateau: yes, that should work. Thanks
<tseliot> agateau: also, I don't know if this is your field but have you noticed that moving windows with qtcurve is not as smooth as doing the same with other themes such as oxygen?
<agateau> tseliot: not my field, and not a qtcurve user, sorry :/
<agateau> that's weird
<agateau> I would suggest talking about it with qtcurve devs
<tseliot> agateau: are there other ways to use gnome apps in kde? Maybe some customised gtkrc?
<tseliot> yes, I'd like to talk to them about it
<agateau> tseliot: not sure I understand your question: you don't need to customize gtkrc to run a gnome app in kde
<tseliot> agateau: I know but I gnome apps in kde don't use kde's theme
<agateau> oh that
<agateau> there is a gtk-qt package iirc
<agateau> I think it's packaged in Lucid, but I can't remember the package name
<tseliot> ok, thanks
<jussi> !info kcm-gtk
<jussi> !info kcm-gtk lucid
<ubottu> kcm-gtk (source: kcm-gtk): Configuration module for GTK+ appearance in KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 372 kB
<ubottu> kcm-gtk (source: kcm-gtk): Configuration module for GTK+ appearance in KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Sput> can anybody open https://translations.launchpad.net/quassel/trunk/+pots/quassel without getting a 404?
<agateau> Sput: 404 here :/
<Sput> ok, so it's not my box
<Sput> link seems to be working for some people
<Sput> so I blame Launchpad
<Sput> oh, you need to be logged in now
<Sput> that is unfortunate
<jussi> Sput: wfm :D
<jussi> Sput: also, if you give me your LP name Ill add you to the team...
<Sput> "sputnick" probably?
 * apachelogger giggles over how easy it is to port Experimental::KNotificationItem to KStatusNotifierItem
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Please just mark a conclusion in the bug.  I'm also still getting pinged over the one broken language pack.
<ghostcube> ehlo O/
<Breetai> I hope this is a place where I can ask a question about the Kubuntu Lucid Beta. My mouse does not work for about the first minute after booting. Is this a known issue and is there a fix for it?
<Riddell> Breetai: it's not something I've heard of
<Riddell> mice control isn't anything KDE specific so better to ask X folk
<Breetai> Well, I have not tried the Ubuntu Beta, but I can tell you I have never had this with Ubuntu or Kubuntu with Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty or Karmic. So something has changed in Lucid. I just don't know where to point the finger.
<Breetai> Riddell: Thanks for the help
<lex79> apachelogger or Riddell can you upload kdeplasma-addons from bzr please?
<lex79> there is a fix for frame plasmoid which doesn't work in picture of the day mode
<Riddell> lex79: can do
<lex79> thanks
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/564433 << Confirmed this,anyway to get a backtrace?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564433 in kdebase-workspace "[Lucid] New bug: Plasma crash at KDE logout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimpson> see if it crashes when you quit it, kquitapp plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer> ok lets try
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> loading debug info
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: http://shadeslayer.pastebin.com/5rGPAEry
<shadeslayer> imo its more of a wallpaper plugin crash,than a plasma crash
<tsimpson> I'd say it's either a PyQt bug, or a Qt bug
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: can you explain a bit more?
<shadeslayer> which line....
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: it is a wallpaper plugin but... i changed the wallpaper to a stationary one,crash gone
<shadeslayer> *bug
<tsimpson> a python script should never cause a segfault
<tsimpson> unless there's a bug in Python or some loaded python libraries
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Wallpaper+Clock?content=119563
<tsimpson> it's hard to tell if it's the script or PyQt4
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: hmm... i really think its the script,ive written to the dev,awaiting his response
<tsimpson> I've only glanced at wallpaperrenderer.py:73, but it doesn't look like it doing anything insane
 * shadeslayer wonders how to get http://buzz.kde.org/ into choqok
<janmalte> could you integrate some artwork even after freeze?
<janmalte> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=123353
<janmalte> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=123354
<janmalte> not because its mine, but because it has a consequent design now
<janmalte> starting with plymouth until ksplash
<janmalte> Or could you make some artwork? i really struggled, when i first startet kubuntu beta 2 and after the new shiny plymouth the ethias kdm theme was shown
<lex79> Riddell: so kdeplasma-addons will go with a SRU ?
<lex79> btw the fix is not vital
<Riddell> lex79: it's still in unapproved queue, I'll let slangasek accept it when appropriate
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Quassel 0.6.1 is also in unapproved.  I expect it to remain there until after RC.
 * ScottK larts apachelogger for forgetting to put his last quassel upload in bzr (fixed.  you're welcome).
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe.. saw your mail in rekonq ML :D
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: got a sec?
<Tonio_> shadeslayer: meeting here
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: oh ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have four specs listed at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/10.10/Specs, I'm currently registering specs and proposing them for UDS, should I register your specs and should anything be done at UDS about them?
<lex79> Riddell: can we add also pulse by default in the specs? Obviously if we want pulse :)
<Riddell> lex79: using pulseaudio would come under the packaging spec I think
<Riddell> but why would we want to do that?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think by 12.04 we'll need pulse by default, so we might as well take the plunge now.
<lex79> ScottK: good point
<lex79> and KDE is moving to pulse btw, I think in kde 4.5 kmix supports pulse
 * ScottK is curious what crimsun would advise.
<ScottK> Yep
 * Riddell is curious if Mamarok would ever speak to us again
<ScottK> I'm not particularly missing it myself, but it seems like we may as well bow to the inevitable.
<rgreening> vlc + phonon + pulse seems likely to be a workable back-end for us.. perhaps this cycle.
 * rgreening is surmising
<rgreening> Riddell, nixternal: do we need a spec to review Kubuntu docs?
<ScottK> rgreening: Take a look at vlc's security history.  I'm not going to be the one to ask kees to put it in Main.
<rgreening> ScottK: Im only seeing that xine is possibly going to be superceded in KDE by the vlc plugin. If there are security concerns, we should review...
<rgreening> e.g. if the issues are the libs or the frontend app///.
<ScottK> It does look to have gotten somewhat better recently.
<ScottK> Not sure
<rgreening> as the phonon vlc only requires bits of the libs
<neversfelde> Quintasan: koffice in beta ppa has no ~ppa1
<ScottK> apachelogger: I fixed the language pack by reapplying your patch.  Thanks.
<Mamarok> Riddell: if it works and doesn't kill sound galore, and deactivates random audio cards, I can live with it
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable.
 * rgreening finishes writing phonon-tincan-backend, and starts working on dependency libString
<ScottK> rgreening: Please include support for RFC 1149.
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> ScottK: I can target that for release 11.10 Omnipotent Owl via libAvaiator
<rgreening> ;)
<ScottK> rgreening: There was a no kidding news story recently about a South African company that used carrier pigeons with flash disks to move data and it was faster than the local ISP.
<rgreening> rofl
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<nixternal> jeesh, gorgeous sunny day, I am in the shower, and the power goes out....2 weeks ago when that storm hit, we didn't lose power
<jussi> nixternal: blame the ash :P
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for fixing the bzr
<ScottK> apachelogger: No problem.  I've forgotten enough times myself.
<apachelogger> Riddell: depends on whether you want to discuss that stuff at UDS, otherwise I'd carry discussion via the mailing list
<apachelogger> ScottK: what language pack did you fix?
<ScottK> The one that failed to build
<ScottK> Where you patched an older version.
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you also add the changelog entry to the -common branch ;)
<ScottK> I just tossed your patch in and uploaded
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
 * ScottK doesn't know a thing about how that works.
<apachelogger> now that would cause fail should another batch upload be necessary
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, I meant to document it
<apachelogger> didn't get to it yet
<ScottK> Could you fix that up then?
<apachelogger> sure
<ScottK> Thanks
 * apachelogger was wondering a bit about implemention specifics of hooking up ubuntuone with a KDE UI
<apachelogger> either be easy on the resources and make coding a bit of a headache or use a bit more resources and make programming a charm :/
<ScottK> apachelogger should probably give visit agateau over the summer in France.  He knows all about wiring KDE stuff and Canonical stuff together.
<apachelogger> namely library and/or inline header magic to take care of marshaling or kded
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I have a dbus and akonadi dude right around the corner ;)
<apachelogger> saves me the trip to france ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did my comment answer all your questions about my proposal?
<sithlord48> hey everyone i did an upgrade to lucid last night and all went very good other then my video driver
<sithlord48> does ne one know how to set the enviromental var FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL
<ScottK> sithlord48: Maybe in #ubuntu-x.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think so, let me re-review
<sithlord48> cool thanks scott
 * ScottK decides it's time to force upgrade the children.
<apachelogger> oh my ^^
<ScottK> (their computer, technically, if I could get an upgrade for the teenager's, I'd buy it though)
<sithlord48> yea right now my netbook has much better gfx ability then my deskotp
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh ;)
 * apachelogger writes about the translation screwups
 * apachelogger thinks that ubuntuone's syncdaemon should be hooked up with a kded module and then apps should talk to that module using a supporting header + dbus interface xml
<apachelogger> that way one can for example take the uglyness out of the statuschanged signal and exchange the string with an enum value
 * apachelogger isnt sure what to do about marshaling though
<apachelogger> needs more thinking for sure :/
<nookie^> does anyone know where fonts can be downloaded of the new logo?
<nookie^> or are they copyrighted?
<debfx> nookie^: I think only the letters in "kubuntu" exist
<ScottK> Ed also, IIRC
<ScottK> And I think X
<nookie^> debfx: do u have that new logo somewhere maybe?
<nookie^> i have found this so far https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<debfx> nookie^: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<nookie^> debfx: thanx!! i can use that
<nookie^> to bad that i cant find fonts.. i could use them to do some banners
<nixternal> nookie^: the new font hasn't been released yet that I know of
<nookie^> nixternal: ahh i've see... i'll see what i can do with the logo
<nixternal> groovy, have fun with it :)
<nookie^> hehe thanx! :D
<nixternal> nookie^: there are SVGs though with the new logo and text
<nixternal> maybe Riddell knows where you can get that
<nookie^> nixternal: yeah i have found the svg aswell there
<nixternal> oh rock on
<nookie^> but i think i managed it with png =)
<nixternal> ouch
 * apachelogger finds it unfunny that the ubuntuone tech preview he wrote in november is horribly broken in april
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> apachelogger: you have to write it in python, otherwise you can't use 'ubuntu' with it ;p
<apachelogger> call it kubuntuone then :P
<apachelogger> thing is, hooking it up with syncdaemon is not all that difficult if only the dbus interfaces were a bit more convenient
<apachelogger> ClientApplet(7505) Applet::statusChanged: QDBusMessage(type=MethodReturn, service=":1.610", signature="a{ss}", contents=([Argument: a{ss} {"is_error" = "", "name" = "QUEUE_MANAGER", "queues" = "WORKING_ON_BOTH", "connection" = "With User With Network", "is_online" = "True", "is_connected" = "True", "description" = "processing queues"}]) )
<apachelogger> that is what syncdaemon's statuschanged spits out, that then gets marshaled to a QHash<QString, QString>
<nixternal> are you throwing it all into the hash, or just a couple of items?
<apachelogger> nixternal: all that, since it probably is a tuple in python
<nixternal> well, i know all of contents, but type, service, and signature? any idea what those mean in this case? I know MethodReturn at least
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nixternal: I only marshal the content
<apachelogger> the other stuff is not really useful in this particular case
<apachelogger> but the content of StatusChanged is about anything you might wanna know about the status
<nixternal> ok, was just wondering, that's all
<nixternal> i have been thinking about ubuntuone kde client
<nixternal> but don't have my gnome box anymore, and i am not installing it on my laptop
<apachelogger> so I was wondering if maybe I should just move this stuff all to individual vars inside a kded module and expose them via seperate interfaces
<apachelogger> so the module emits statusChanged and the client would go poke the module for the information it needs
<nixternal> hrmm
<apachelogger> then again that might cause more traffic on dbus than is necessary
<nixternal> yeah, don't have any experience with kded modules...though separating them into interfaces doesn't sound all that bad, that way there people can become opportunistic and create a plasma widget for each interface :p
<apachelogger> ^^
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> thing is, primary use case is probably a statusnotifier, and that beasty would mostly need all information at once
<apachelogger> the logic behind getitng the information out of that hash is ugly though
<nixternal> lucky you...I am working on designing a new site for a client
 * nixternal kicks ScottK in the shins
<nixternal> I said, "Yeah, of course I can do that"
<nixternal> i suck at designing
<seele> geez
<seele> i'm sorry but this ubuntu women stuff is really getting on my nerves
 * nixternal whistles
<seele> like, i understand there needs to be some outreach in programs
<seele> but like.. ubuntu beats you over the head with a giant stick about it
<seele> like every day there is some celebration of ubuntu women
<nixternal> seele: we had the BSD lady here last month at our conference, and her message to the Linux community, and really Ubuntu was, "Put up or shut up"
<seele> let's all pat ourselves on the back instead of get some work done
<nixternal> I think everyone turned ghost faced when she said that
<seele> you know.. funny i was at a minority and women in technology workshop last weekend
<seele> and their approach is completely opposite of these linux women groups
<apachelogger> hm
<seele> they aren't all about rallying the troops and trying to make people aware
<apachelogger> nixternal: can we please implement the ubuntu women work paradigm
<seele> theyre more about supporting each other and kicking ass in their field
<seele> because no matter what, there is always going to be discrimination
<apachelogger> nixternal: no work and more praising is awesome IMHO
<seele> and it's more important to support people to get work done than to point it out and cry about it
<nixternal> Randi Harper was the FreeBSD lady...she was awesome! and I believe she uses KDE
<apachelogger> seele: makes more sense IMO, I mean, how else would you want to get rid of discrimination other than proofing people wrong anyway?
<nixternal> seele: see, you can say that...i never once would have said it because there is a great chance i would have never heard the end of it, i would have been attacked hardcore
<seele> nixternal: which is unfair imo
<seele> uber female promotion makes men have to treat women with kid gloves
<apachelogger> nixternal: http://gitorious.org/ubuntuone-client-kde/ubuntuone-client-kde/blobs/master/src/applet.cpp#line130 any thoughts for improving this?
<seele> which is counter productive to the point of those types of organizations
<apachelogger> nixternal: IIRC that is a straight port of what the gnome python thingy did
<janmalte> could you integrate some artwork even after freeze?
 * nixternal hugs the hell out of seele 
<nixternal> you are the new 'nixternal spokeswoman' :D
<seele> you get people crying about gender shit and then all the men are afraid to talk to women or speak their mind
<txwikinger> seele: Well... it needs both.. awareness is often the key for people start to understand
<seele> nixternal: this isnt the first time i've ranted about it, although i tend to stick to kde channels when i do this
<seele> simply because ubuntu has this super woman culture
 * apachelogger envisions another blog post of the kubuntu is not ubuntu series :P
<txwikinger> eveything just needs to stay in proper proprtions
<Riddell> hi janmalte
<nixternal> txwikinger: awareness is cool, but not shove it down your throat, or when sabdfl made an off comment he was immediately attacked and everyone demanded an apology
<Riddell> janmalte: it's too late to make artwork changes or upload new packages, although packages could be put in a PPA
<nixternal> nobody says anything about Riddell and hot tubs though!
<txwikinger> nixternal: yeah.. I know .. some of the stuff was under the belt
<janmalte> its because of these two
<nixternal> GO BLACKHAWKS!
<janmalte> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=123353
<janmalte> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=123354
<janmalte> not because its mine, but because it has a consequent design now
<txwikinger> nixternal: GO Linux-team :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: I think the hot tub paradigm is gender agnostic though
<nixternal> dangit, i went to click those kde-look links and you all talked and moved them away from the mouse cursor!
 * txwikinger has adopted the team with the pingus on their shirts as the linux team
<apachelogger> Sput: fail ^
<apachelogger> Sput: when mouse is howering over a poor urly the chatview shouldnt scroll down
<nixternal> I use irssi
<nixternal> and usually have weblink catching turned on
<nixternal> but i was lazy and didn't turn it on i guess
<apachelogger> omg!!!
<nixternal> calm down now
 * apachelogger calms down
<apachelogger> ClientApplet(7505) Applet::statusChanged: QHash(("queues", "WORKING_ON_BOTH")("connection", "With User With Network")("description", "processing queues")("is_connected", "True")("is_online", "True")("is_error", "")("name", "QUEUE_MANAGER"))
 * apachelogger finds this way too ugly
<nixternal> very
<nixternal> shouldn't there be a ',' between the ()'s?
<nixternal> that would make it a bit easier to read
<apachelogger> nixternal: it is not for reading anyway
<apachelogger> that is kdebug output
<nixternal> well, kdebug output is meant to be read, otherwise you wouldn't need it
<janmalte> So there is no way to get some artwork integrated into kubuntu 10.04?
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, QHash<QString, QString> is no standard data type
<apachelogger> janmalte: not at this point
<Riddell> janmalte: we're in final freeze, nothing can stop release now
<janmalte> ok, so where to propose it to the ppa?
<janmalte> Yes i know, i started to late trying out the new release
<Riddell> janmalte: but it's great to see people playing around with the new logo.  we can put it in our experimental PPA if it gets packaged
<janmalte> so i just recognized yesterday that the artwork is totaly inconsequent
<Riddell> janmalte: how do you mean inconsequent?
<janmalte> Starting with dark blue color and the new kubuntu logo
<janmalte> at plymouth
<janmalte> getting the grey lightblue ethias theme at kdm
<neversfelde> I am afraid I'm to lazy to package amarok 2.3.1 beta for karmic :)
<neversfelde> s/to/too
<apachelogger> neversfelde: go find a minion
<neversfelde> that is probably even more work
<apachelogger> neversfelde: it pays off though
<nookie^> Riddell: i have done a banner simillar as the one for ubuntu
<nookie^> let me show u
 * nixternal goes out for a while, if you need me, call me, if you don't need me, call me, I am lonely
<nixternal> later gators!
<nookie^> http://imagebin.ca/img/HjEtAPr.png
<nookie^> there it is Riddell
<nixternal> that whole "Change is coming" stuff makes me think of the Obama campaign promises and it makes me puke in my mouth everytime I hear it or see it
<janmalte> nice wor nookie^
<nookie^> nixternal: haha true
<nookie^> janmalte: thanks.
<Riddell> nookie^: looks lovely
<Riddell> I'm agreeing with nixternal though that the slogan is sounding like a politician.  David Cameron in my case
<janmalte> but i would remove one dot at the bottom to keep the branding consisten
<janmalte> at plymouth there are five, and also in the kdm and splash i made ;) :D
<nookie^> janmalte: i added 6 because to fit with the kubuntu.org =)
 * apachelogger really doesnt consider dots part of any branding ^^
<nookie^> Riddell: so i can make 9 more of those
<nookie^> ?
<nookie^> or should we change the change?
<nookie^> to like Kubuntu is coming or something
<Riddell> "Kubuntu is coming" could well be taken the wrong way by people with a certain sort of mind
<janmalte> maybe remove the kubuntu logo and put it as a transparent behind the remaining days
<nookie^> Riddell: haha lol!
<nookie^> but true!
<nookie^> janmalte: it could be too much stuff at one place
<janmalte> "Explore the furure"
<nookie^> im doing 9 more days
<nookie^> brb
<janmalte> future
<Riddell> nookie^: "Friendly Computing" is what we have on kubuntu.org
<nookie^> Riddell: i'll change to that
<maco> Riddell: surprised to see that being pointed out by you :P
<janmalte> nookie^: yeah, your right
<janmalte> but moving the logo somewhere else would be better i think
<Riddell> might be nice to get the LTS more of a mention
<Riddell> "Friendly Computing here for the Long Term"
<nookie^> that is to much text
<nookie^> for a small banner i guess
<nookie^> but if i make lts
<nookie^> hmm let me try lts bold and see what it looks like
<nookie^> janmalte: could be like that but i dont know
<maco> nixternal: yeah didnt you say Riddell tried to drag you to the mall for a swimsuit too when you answered "no, no hot tub. dont have a swimsuit on me"?
<Daskrech> Hi
<Riddell> probably more artists in the channel now than we've had for a long time :)
<Daskrech> :-)
<Daskrech> Can You have the Boot up messages show for Plymouth?
<janmalte> Just have to ask again, there is definitly no way to get it into 10.04? But if i provide a package it could be put into the ppa?
<Riddell> janmalte: I'm afraid so, we need to stay focused on testing and critical bug fixes and artwork won't count in that
<Riddell> janmalte: but if you know how to package we'd be happy to put them in a PPA
<Riddell> and if you know how to package you should stay around and do artwork and packaging and things :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<janmalte> :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: ping, we have countdown banners
<ScottK> apachelogger: My advice on the Ubuntu One thing is don't get it working too well before they agree to pay you to do it.  If you do it first, their motivation goes down.
 * apachelogger is just poking
 * Daskrech pokes apachelogger
<Daskrech> nixternal: You did some work on the Plymouth theme didn't you?
<ScottK> Daskrech: nixternal is a Plymouth theme master.
<ScottK> BTW, got the new plymouth theme on shutdown to restart during the upgrade.  That was kind of interesting.
<Riddell> interesting how?
<ScottK> Just suprising to me that I had the new theme before the reboot.
<ScottK> Not in a bad way.
<ScottK> I've got some bug reports to write but nothing critical.
 * apachelogger thinks that maybe the ubuntuone UI magic should just be using the syncdaemon directly and have marshal magic in some namespace'd header
<apachelogger> that said, all should be namespaced to UbuntuOne anyway I suppose
<janmalte> just because it was asked it an other channel, are there a beta version of kubuntu netbook? could the artwork be integrated there? :)
<Riddell> janmalte: there are beta versions of kubuntu netbook.  but the whole archie is under final freeze (and artwork freeze was ages ago)
<janmalte> ok, i give up, no chance for me :)
<Riddell> janmalte: in general we like to use KDE's artwork so rather than altering KDM to match plymouth it might be better to look at altering plymouth to match KDM (although it's certainly nice to have this KDM theme as an option)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Shall I make the action items disappear then?
<Riddell> ryanakca: naw it's just a small banner
<Riddell> http://imagebin.ca/img/fP4kJa.png
<Riddell> maybe put it on the left hand colum above the headlines
<Riddell> nookie^ is doing the rest in the series
<janmalte> looks better with just five dots :)
<Riddell> janmalte: I quite agree :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: do you know what needs doing to get ofir's site design up?
<JontheEchidna> Btw, does anybody know what happens after the Canonical travel agency dudes finalize your flight arrangements? How do I get the tickets to use on the day of the flight?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the UK one sends you a link to a web page with all the flight details including the magic number you type into the machine at check in time
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe I missed something on the receipt
<JontheEchidna> Oh ho, I did. There's an attachment to this email, with a link for online checkin
<JontheEchidna> dang, this is an awfully confusing way of going about things: bug 566123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566123 in kcm-gtk "gtk-qt theme engine has problem displaying the foreground selected color in menu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566123
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> has anyone packaged kraft 0.40 yet?
<ScottK> It would be lovely if someone would look into the patch for KDE bug 234010 and see if maybe we can get that in post RC.
<ubottu> KDE bug 234010 in plasma-netbook "plasma-netbook crash with regenerated plasma-netbook-appletrc" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234010
<ryanakca> Riddell: The sysadmins are looking into a testsite. The theme has been reviewed / approved. https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=10496
<Riddell> ryanakca: testsuite?
<neversfelde> ScottK: I can put this on my todo for tomorrow
<Riddell> freinhard: not that I've seen
<ScottK> neversfelde: Excellent.  Thanks.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, like what we had last time around, where they install the theme, we look at it/OK it, and then they copy it over / point www.kubuntu.org to it.
<freinhard> Riddell: in case i would do it, it's too late for lucid anyways?
<neversfelde> freinhard: yes, we're in final freeze
<neversfelde> we could put it into a ppa, if you package it
<Riddell> ryanakca: oh aye, that's good
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, I'm looking forward to getting rid of my look-at-it-the-wrong-way-and-it-breaks theme
<Riddell> ryanakca: I fear it won't happen in time for lucid release though, might be worth coming up with a plan for what to do if it doesn't (i.e. can the logo be replaced?)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, I just need to switchout the logo file in the theme and bug a sysadmin to merge it in.
<nookie^> Riddell: i need to get some sleep now... i have uploaded the files again.. here is the link http://blusrcu.ba/nookie/kubuntu_banner_final.zip ... Good night! =)
<Riddell> ryanakca: ^^
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Amarok" by Mike Oldfield [Amarok, 2000] [http://open.spotify.com/track/6cGa6b2xqrm7f9UJB3LkHx] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> almost through already ^^
 * apachelogger didnt notice
<apachelogger> Riddell: what I would imagine implementationwise http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/UiImplementations.png
<apachelogger> the kded module takes care of login and auth and connection as well as marshals the data from syncdaemon into Qt data types and most likely exposes it with a bit more signals to the ui implementations
 * apachelogger didn't look into KIO yet, though it should probably first stop since it will mostly need to render information from the kded module, which is pretty slick IIRC
<apachelogger> network:/ and desktop:/ have supporting kded modules too I think
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-20
<shtylman> Riddell: are you able to reproduce this high cpu usage bug?
<ScottK> shtylman: I tried chromium.  It is fast.
 * shtylman is so proud of ScottK :)
<ScottK> Of course I doubt I can handle the removal of http:.
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> supposidly when you copy it works
<ScottK> Not yet
<shtylman> I see
<ScottK> But it's typical of the current wave of design arrogance that discounts any value for "what people are used to".
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> but sometimes you do have to break trends
<shtylman> just to see what will happen
<shtylman> doesn't always work out
<shtylman> but thats called progress
<ScottK> WTF, I've only been dealing with browsers that had that for 16 years.
<shtylman> otherwise everyone is too scared to do anything
<ScottK> Sure, but have a reason for it.
<ScottK> "People don't need it" isn't a reason.
<ScottK> It breaks my user interface expectations for no reason at all.
<ScottK> So I ask myself do I want to get used to a browser designed by idiots like this or not?
<ScottK> This won't be the last thing the do like this.
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> what does it break for you?
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<shtylman> what interaction?
<persia> e.g. sharing URLs with IRC, as one example of many
<ScottK> Currently copy/paste is broken, but that's a bug.
<shtylman> persia: its a bug
<shtylman> once that is fixed... I don't really know what else will be a problem
<ScottK> shtylman: It just looks wrong because stuff is missing.
<ScottK> And so I'm going to experience the discomfort of this for what?
<ScottK> No reason at all.
<shtylman> and chromium is open source... so it change be changed if people get super upset...but I think once they fix the bug it won't be an issue
<shtylman> ScottK: I guess different people react differently... I can see other's point of view on this
<shtylman> I personally was like... ok.. thats nice... moving on
<shtylman> and didn't give it another thought
<ScottK> OK, I'm going to go crash.
<shtylman> my life has not been shattered by it... and the benefits I have gotten from chromium far outweight any loss here
<shtylman> don't crash too hard
<ScottK> Try not to.
<shtylman> :)
<txwikinger> hibernating does not seem to work very well in lucid
<ScottK> txwikinger: What kind of machine?
<txwikinger> futjitsu-siemens
<txwikinger> lifebook
<ScottK> Didn't hear anything about problems with those.
<txwikinger> display came up in lower resolution
<txwikinger> and knetworkmanager was disabled
<txwikinger> I needed to kill it and restart it
<ScottK> Nothing like that here
<txwikinger> hmm.. maybe it was an one off
<txwikinger> need to test that a bit
<ScottK> These sorts of things are often very hardware specific.
<txwikinger> yeah
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll take care of it when I get back from school tonight
<Riddell> ryanakca: of which?
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hi :D
<Riddell> go go ISO testers!
<Quintasan> sure, why not
<shadeslayer> Riddell: exams... :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i already have requests for 50 of the CD's... then theres the LoCo
<Oxymoron> I guess someone in here uses Kdevelop? :)
<Oxymoron> I wonder is it possible to autofix identation when you open a file?
<Tm_T> what you mean by fixing indentation?
<Tm_T> fixing the length of it or
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: I show ya a screenshot what I mean its hard to explain
<Tm_T> hrr
<Oxymoron> All editors I have used before doesnt ident tabs correct
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: or you haven't set them correctly (:
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: http://imagebin.ca/view/0rmyMhEh.html
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: If I should highlight those areas around methods parse and getqueries I would fix the identation but I would like it to fix by automation when I open file.
<Oxymoron> In someway identation isnt setup correct for some tabs \t and some are correct.
<Quintasan> oh so awesome
<Quintasan> lucid live cd won't shutdown on kvm
<Oxymoron> And whats difference between identation width and tabulator width?
<Oxymoron> Kdevelop4 is rocking awesome btw, it has everything that I need from an editor and it looks good as well <3
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: You see on my screenshot that some identation is smaller than other ones :S This is different in all editors I have used, in Zend Studio I thought everything was good and then I tested Netbeans and nothing works with identation, then Aptana which use same editor thing as Zend Studio which mean Eclipse. Then now I test Kdevelop which seem to finally do everything correct doesnt show my identation as I want it to be :P
<Oxymoron> Its silly that I want correct identation but it annoys me if it isnt perfect because Im some sort of perfectionist
<Oxymoron> What I want is that the editor should replace all 8 space characters with tabulators on-the-fly sort of speak. If I would highlight the whole file and press tab key it would replace spaces with tabulators.
<Tm_T> hmmh
<Tm_T> find&replace
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Yes but I would love to fix it without find and replace my whole framework source with several thousands of code lines ...
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Or maybe if its possible to build my own code formatter and select all source code and autofix code formatting and tabulators all at once <3 I have been looking for one in ages to setup the formatter after my own prefered formatting of PHP code. Zend Studio have almost what I want but you cant setup everything in there.
<Tm_T> heh
<Quintasan> Riddell: are those slides that show during install process translateable?
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Do you think its possible to make a code formatter which apply certain rules you provide it and then loop through a project folder and apply code formatting on every single file in a snatch? :P Is it theorethical possible to program something like that inside Kdevelop?
<Oxymoron> Maybe some kind of editor plugin :)
<Tm_T> no idea
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: I think guys over in #kdevelop would be able to help you
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Didnt know there was such channel, thanks man :)
<Quintasan> No problem :).
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: huh?
<Quintasan> oh awesome
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm too lazy to search in backlog, you told me some time ago that I should go and learn polymorphism, classes, virtual functions etc, I've got the basics, anything else I should know?
<apachelogger> dont think so
 * apachelogger must elect a president now
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> 2x doctor and one lady
<Quintasan> awesome, then I'm off looking for a Qt/KDE introduction
 * apachelogger fires up universal decision maker
<Quintasan> rand()?
<Quintasan> kubotu: 8ball should I play stepmania now?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for Quintasan ... no
<Quintasan> yeah!
<Quintasan> oh, I want to play stepmania but I was wondering if kubout has 8ball
<apachelogger> my oh my
<Quintasan> 8ball I really should not play stepmania?
<Quintasan> bah
<Quintasan> silly me
 * Quintasan gets his dancing mat
 * apachelogger is done electing new president \\o/
<Quintasan> that mean you have voted for yourself, right? :P
<apachelogger> obviously enough
 * Quintasan imagines HUGE posters "Vote for Harald!"
 * apachelogger votes for himself ever since he is able to vote
<apachelogger> didn't work out so fa
<apachelogger> I suppose I must bribe someone into putting my name on the lists ;)
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<Quintasan> or just start a rebellion :P
<apachelogger> with like whom?
<apachelogger> and against what?
<Tonio_> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/49357
<Tonio_> hum, shouldn't we have that one packaged and added as a dep to the firefox-kde installer ?
<Tonio_> it would contribute to have a nicelly integrated firefox
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I'm using KDE 4.4.1 with FF 3.6.3. This extension keeps crashing. Unfortunately it doesn't work well with Xmarks either - it keeps deleting all my passwords
<apachelogger> from the comments section
<apachelogger> besides, it's too late now anyway :/
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I was suggesting that for lucid+1 obviously :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: anyway kmozillahelper might handle this at that time
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> makes more sense in kmozhelper anyway ;)
<Tonio_> it comes to my mind... did we get a fix for oxygen ?
<Tonio_> the "I break 3D performances by 80% with your modern intel chip !" ?
<Tonio_> I had to switch the windeco just because of that
<Tonio_> and that will annoy a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT of people
 * apachelogger didnt know there was such an issue
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes the slides are translatable
<Oxymoron> Why isnt KDevelop4 ppa updated to RC3?
<Riddell> Oxymoron: needing someone to package it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: unortunatelly there is...
<Quintasan> Riddell: awesome, I'll get to it soon
<Oxymoron> Riddell: I could do it if someone tell me how, or maybe point me someway in correct direction. Btw, isnt there anything else than kubuntu-beta ppa for kdevelop?
<Riddell> Quintasan: best be very soon, there's no point doing it after language packs get their final update for the CDs, unlike most software the slides are only run from the CDs
<Quintasan> Riddell: When is the deadline?
 * Quintasan can pull this off today but he is a bit lazy
<Riddell> Oxymoron: grab the current sources, grab the new tar, rename the new tar to the correct naming pattern, copy over the debian/ directory from the old tar, dch -i for a new changelog entry, debuild to build it, debuild -S to build source
<Riddell> Quintasan: not sure, dpm will know
<Riddell> probably it's on the release schedule
<Oxymoron> Riddell: Que? :D Didnt understand much of that :P
<Riddell> Oxymoron: where do you get lost?
<Oxymoron> Riddell: Rename to correct naming pattern and then where to get current source?
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll have to test oxygen again to see what's going on
<Riddell> Oxymoron: get current sources from the PPA either through the web page or with apt-get source
<Riddell> Oxymoron: nameing pattern has an underscore between name and version no and .orig.tar.gz at the end
<Oxymoron> Riddell: Alright, hopefully I manage to fix it but I dont understand why it has to be so complicated to just compile source :P
<dpm> Quintasan, Riddell, translation deadline for language pack packages is on Thursday, the 22nd, at 20:00 UTC -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Tonio_> yeah....... still so dramatically slow here with oxygen....
<Quintasan> dpm: ah, okay will get to it now
<dpm> cool, thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: are those slides a different package?
<Riddell> Quintasan: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> nixternal: there?
<shadeslayer> ill brb..... weechat is acting up
<shadeslayer> ah irssi is much better :)
<shadeslayer> oh well i just wanted to point out that the wallpaper ( if you can call it that ) atop the desktop cube is not of the right size
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://imagebin.ca/view/urBZMoJ.html
<ScottK> Tm_T: Can I get some powerpc testing? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/
<Quintasan> 25% done \o/
<scottl_> is the network management plasma widget replacing knetworkmanager for lucid?
<Riddell> scottl_: no
<lex79> scottl_: no we still use network-manager-kde
<shadeslayer> the widget still has a few bugs imp
<shadeslayer> *imo
<scottl_> ok thanks
<neversfelde> is 20100419.2 of kubuntu-netbook the candidate iso for the rc?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes
<neversfelde> thanks
<ScottK> nixternal: Did your powerpc box survive the disaster?
<nixternal> ScottK: yes it did...need me to turn it on?
<ScottK> nixternal: Can it run Kubuntu for at least a test install?  We've got ISOs need testing.
<nixternal> i can probably set that up later to do, i can't do that now though
<nigelb> nixternal, you seem to have had a fun conference.  Also, the stickers on your laptop rocks.
<nixternal> must have been an old conference
<nigelb> nixternal, that help thing
<ScottK> nixternal: That'd be great.  I think we've got a great powerpc release here and I want to make sure we get it tested and verified.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: what stickers? :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer, his laptop is black, but its covered with these multicolored stickers like ubuntu, kde, (dont remember the rest)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: nice!!!
 * shadeslayer plans to steal nixternal's laptop and the stickers
<shadeslayer> of course ill give the laptop back... no use for me :)
<shadeslayer> nixternal: did you pay for them? or did you get them for free?
<shadeslayer> oh and did you get my earlier message?
<nixternal> shadeslayer: got them for free
<nixternal> I had a ton of the FSF stickers a while or so back
<shadeslayer> oh yayy... i have no taskbar now...
<nixternal> gotta have tasks in order to have a task bar, so get to work! :p
<shadeslayer> nixternal: nice :P
<shadeslayer> i knew i shouldnt have added that rss reader....
<shadeslayer> btw did you guys see the new blur effect in kde 4.5?
<shadeslayer> and what will : http://www.kdenews.org/2010/04/01/announcing-upcoming-release-new-customized-kde-software-compilations : mean for us?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: it was published on 1st of April?
<claydoh> lol!
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: hehe
<claydoh> it means we get Pink Ponies!!
<shadeslayer> claydoh: :P
<shadeslayer> oh and checkout http://www.enricoros.com/blog/2010/04/delicious-transblurency/
<jussi> so no one wants to use kobby at UDS?
<Riddell> not enough to have to backport gnome packages..
<jussi> hehe
<ScottK> jussi: If someone can test, I can deal with the actual backports.
<jussi> ScottK: I can install hardy and jaunty into VMware and test.
<jussi> or virtualbox :D
<ScottK> jussi: OK.
 * jussi grabs isos...
<jussi> ScottK: do we need to test intrepid?
<ScottK> jussi: No.  It will be out of support by UDS
<jussi> ScottK: excellent.
<jussi> iso's are downloading.
<jussi> ScottK: jaunty installed, hardy on its way. Ill be ready whenever you are (today or later :D ) I assume youll pop it in a PPA somewhere. Just let me know where :)
<ScottK> OK.
<txwikinger> ScottK: is there finally a server that works for kobby?
<nookie^> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> txwikinger: I didn't look into it, but I'd assume so.
<txwikinger> I thought the last time we couldn't use it because the server version required was not stable enough or something like that
<jussi> txwikinger: no, its not that it isnt stable enough, its that it needed to be compatible across versions
<txwikinger> yeah or something like that
<BreetaiZentradi> Hi all, I want to install koffice on the kubuntu lucid beta. apt-get install koffice gets me a /usr/share/dos/koffice folder with a readme file. Where is the real koffice at?
<neversfelde> kde bug 234010
<ubottu> KDE bug 234010 in plasma-netbook "plasma-netbook crash with regenerated plasma-netbook-appletrc" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234010
<neversfelde> ScottK: I could not reproduce the plasma-netbook bug you mentioned yesterday so far.
<neversfelde> Blizzz: no problems with our account
<ScottK> neversfelde: It's an intermittent problem.  I've only had it now and then.  I'm mostly concerned it doesn't causes regressions.
<ScottK> If you don't see any negative effects, then I think we should get it in.
<ScottK> Maybe apachelogger will backport it to the KDE 4.4 branch too.
<ScottK> (in kde svn)
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, I will work further work on it tomorrow, sorry too late over here now
<ScottK> neversfelde: Thanks.  We're frozen until Thursday, so I think it's fine.
<Blizzz> neversfelde: fine
<maco> i guess the nm plasmoid is no worse than knm. both fail utterly with hidden ssid
<ScottK> That is true.
<ScottK> Unimplemented feature though, not a bug.
<maco> well you can *tell* it the ssid though, thats the confusing bit. even if you tell it the ssid it still doesnt work
<maco> though it did seem to set the AP when i looked with iwconfig, just wouldnt get an ip address
<maco> (plasmoid that is.  never peaked with iwconfig while using knm)
<Riddell> ryanakca: how's the countdown?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-21
<ryanakca> Riddell: That's the 'of which' I said I'd take care of.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Can you host the images under kubuntu.org/~jriddell (or ~riddell, or whatever it is) please?
<doyoureallycare> do you guys know if Amarok 2.3.1 Beta 1 is in the backports ppa?
<txwikinger> what does knotify need 112M if memory for?
<txwikinger> and how do I disable nepomul
<txwikinger> and how do I disable nepomuk?
<shtylman> txwikinger: systemsettings
<txwikinger> shtylman: thanks
<verbalshadow> comments please http://verbalshadow.wordpress.com/2010/04/10/the-logarithmic-calendar-view/
<ScottK> Would someone please look into getting avogadro to build.
<JontheEchidna> looks like it's failing to due an SIP api change
<JontheEchidna> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2950025&group_id=165310&atid=835077
<ubottu> Error: Sourceforge bug 2950025 not found
<JontheEchidna> closed silently as fixed without any clues as to where/what the fix might be :/
<ScottK> I'll give you an FFe if we need to shove a new version in.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, it'd be all to simple for upstream to do a new release to fix build breakage
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> It needs the new dh_sip love too.
<JontheEchidna> I cannot see any relevant fix in the commit log: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2950025&group_id=165310&atid=835077
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> http://github.com/cryos/avogadro/commits/master/libavogadro/src/python/sip.cpp
<JontheEchidna> It appears to just be irresponsible triaging on upstream's part
<ubottu> Error: Sourceforge bug 2950025 not found
<ScottK> Lovely
 * ScottK was tired of filing removal bugs on obsolete crap and hoped that one would have a happy ending.
 * ScottK goes for a lie down.
<JontheEchidna> and of course, I cannot comment on the bug :/
<JontheEchidna> hum, hope: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=569438
<ubottu> Debian bug 569438 in src:avogadro "avogadro: FTBFS: sip.cpp:143: error: 'const struct sipAPIDef' has no member named 'api_convert_from_instance'" [Serious,Fixed]
<JontheEchidna> oh, the fix was not in sip.cpp. Who would have known? :/
<JontheEchidna> Definitely not us, who were left with nothing to look at in the bug report
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.  Thanks.
<jussi> ScottK: without wanting to push, when do you think youll have those backports done?  Id like to make sure the sysadmins have enough time to make sure the new version works.
<nixternal> will it be safe to upload a somewhat translated doc package this week? <-- Riddell? I am sure you will say yeah, so I will work on it anyways this week :)
<ScottK> Probably tomorrow night or Thursday
<nixternal> ScottK: you tried oDesk at all? I have been using it and am doing some Qt work now...pretty cool, and I can ask for whatever I want
<nixternal> PyQt for $20/hr, Qt/C++ for $35/hr, Django for $25/hr...3 projects I am working on
<ScottK> Nope.
<nixternal> pfft, don't even have to use the phone for an interview either...love it!
<ScottK> I'd have to be an actual programmer to use that.
<nixternal> and once a week, money hits my bank account
<ScottK> Nice.
<nixternal> they have non-programming tasks too
<nixternal> sys admin stuff
<nixternal> documentation work
<nixternal> which for some reason, people keep selling themselves for $10/hr on documentation
<nixternal> shoot, documentation should cost more than the damn programming
<ScottK> Maybe I'll have a look.
<nixternal> no traveling :)
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> Right now I'm waiting for my wife to get back from the pharmacy (kid with bronchitis) so I can go to bed.
<ScottK> I have to LEAVE the house in 4 1/2 hours for a meeting in NJ.
<ScottK> No travelling sounds good right now.
<ScottK> txwikinger: ichthux-desktop is currently uninstallable.  Let me know if you need something sponsored to fix it.
<txwikinger> ScottK: thanks I will have a look
<txwikinger> Probably some packages that got renamed or removed
<ScottK> I think so.
<ScottK> Package ichthux-desktop version 1.0ubuntu12 has an unmet dep:
<ScottK>  Depends: hotkey-setup
<ScottK>  Depends: kio-locate
<jussi> nixternal: documentation is a horrible job. I agree.
<delight> somehow my network manager stoped working on my laptop ... I'm only getting (cabled) network by calling sudo dhclient3
<delight> anybody here that got a hint to the problem ? ... had the same a few weeks ago on a desktop machine
<Riddell> delight: what doesn't work about it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: re backporting something ... that can be done, as long as someone tells me what ;)
<delight> Riddell: well i get no network ... ifconfig shows me only the lo interface ... networkmanager in kde has only a inaktive "deaktivated networkmanagement" << tranlated from german ("Netzwerkverwaltung deaktiviert")
<sebas> is NetworkManager running?
<delight> sebas you mean the widget ? ps aux | grep -i network
<delight> root      1089  0.0  0.0   8408  3780 ?        Ss   11:56   0:00 NetworkManager
<delight> xenium    1945  0.0  0.4  67552 18252 ?        S    11:57   0:00 /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<delight> root      8451  0.0  0.0   3332   892 pts/1    S+   12:25   0:00 grep -i network
<delight> so basicly yes ... both should be running after I run the dhclient3 I get to see my networkdevices when i run ifconfig ... + i also have network by that time
<sebas> dhclient and ifconfig are orthogonal to knetworkmanager
<sebas> they change status because Solid says that they change status
<sebas> for manipulating the status, you need NetworkManager
<sebas> so I'm puzzled why it doesn't work
<sebas> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Network_Management << might have some pointers
<delight> me too ... well I'll try to inspect some more .. the only thing i did quite different then the other day was starting virtualbox from deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic non-free
<delight> on my lucid ... it was installed for some time but i started it shortly yesterday ... but that would be rather odd
<Riddell> sebas: I've had this.  if you run nm-applet and click "enable networking" then start knetworkmanager it's fine
<sebas> ah
<sebas> can't you enable networking in knetworkmanager?
<sebas> hm, no button for that
<sebas> the plasmoid has one
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> that might be why the nm on my netbook seems broken
<jussi> oh wow... I had this issue as well!
<Riddell> wibble
<ryanakca> Riddell: Please let me know when you've hosted the countdown images.
<Riddell> ryanakca: the URL nookie gave me seems to have disappeared :(
<Riddell> http://blusrcu.ba/nookie/kubunu_banner_final.zip
<ryanakca> Riddell: :(
<ryanakca> Riddell: 404 here too :/
<ryanakca> Do we have his (her?) email?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Riddell> oh yes
<Riddell> linuxsajten at gmail dot com
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, I'll send him an email and ask him to send you a link to an existing copy.
<Riddell> thanks
<ryanakca> sent.
<seele> nixternal: did you write a plasma service that handles survey/form data?
<Riddell> seele: he did yes
<shadeslayer> is there a way to confine kde apps to the KDE menu and gnome apps to the gnome menu?
<shadeslayer> like Qt apps and Gtk apps
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> well you could probably add some ignore rule if you really wanted
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> but cross desktop funtionality is considered a feature
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i dont want it :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: my menu will get overbloated :D
<daskreech> shadeslayer: Yes but it's not respected
<shadeslayer> daskreech: humbug....
<daskreech> all the apps are tagged with a Gnome and KDE tag  so you could have the menus only show KDE aps
<daskreech>  I seem to remember KDE having an option (which actually ignored GNome instead of only showing KDE)
<daskreech> it's technically feasible but likely a logistic problem that once you put it in people will want more options that get to matrixy to deal with
<shadeslayer> daskreech: heh :P
<shadeslayer> daskreech: do you know how to accomplish this in lucid?
 * shadeslayer will be gnomified in 1 hour 13 mins
<daskreech> I haven't tried Lucid yet except when I needed a live Cd to fix something at a business place and I was quite dismayed to find out that I could not have my boot messages
<shadeslayer> daskreech: just remove quiet from the boot line
<shadeslayer> daskreech: that should get it talking :P
<daskreech> It doesnt
<shadeslayer> daskreech: \o/
<daskreech> :-(
<daskreech> I want boot messages
<shadeslayer> daskreech: hehe... me too,ive disabled splash and quiet...
<shadeslayer> but in the 2.6.34 kernel i dont get a nice 1440X900 tty
<daskreech> See I want splash.
<daskreech> Well not really WANT it but it does make people not cringe as soon as I introduce LInux and they see text streaming up the screen
<daskreech> That'll make them spin on their heel and walk off
 * alvin pines for the days when that text said something like: bringing up eth0 [OK]
<alvin> I guess it all started with Windows XP. They already had a bar moving left to right and back. Not very useful though.
<Riddell> ryanakca: banners at http://blusrcu.ba/nookie/kubuntu_banner_final.zip
<Riddell> ryanakca: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/10.10-countdown/kubuntu_7.png
<Riddell> etc
<xiven> Hi
<Riddell> hi xiven
<xiven> I'm looking for information about Canonicals patching of Qt. Its really causing problems with Scribus
<xiven> I am trying to look into the possibility of writing patches for  Scribus so it works like its supposed to on Kubuntu
<Riddell> xiven: qt 3 or 4?
<xiven> Qt4 I believe
<seele> Riddell: do you remember what it was for?
<Riddell> xiven: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/files/head:/debian/patches/ is the patches we add to Qt 4
<Riddell> xiven: on a note of terminology it's Kubuntu developers who package qt not Canonical (and for the most part the packaging is taken from Debian)
<Riddell> seele: what what was for?
<seele> nixternal's plasmoid engine
<persia> xiven: I remember this issue from long ago, and it seemed at that point to be mostly related to SCIM.  With the transition to IBus some of the issue may have gone away.
<Riddell> seele: feedback for kubuntu releases, if you're on lucid you'll have it installed, it's just a web frame to a website with a questionnaire
<xiven> hmm
<seele> Riddell: ah, that's not quite what i was looking for
<seele> i need to store the data locally and then submit it because i need the participant to be able to review the data before submission
<Riddell> use a local web server :)
<seele> i'm not going to ask participants to install a local webserver as part of the study
<xiven> Ok, so the problem was related to SCIM, so if I look into the SCIM patches...then I could probably fix it?
 * persia hunts down bugs to refresh memory
<xiven> I either need some workarounds to make Scribus work better with Kubuntu, or I need to get Scribus modified so it plays nice with Kubuntu
<xiven> I already spoke to Scribus developers and they will not do anything about it, becuase its only K/ubuntu that it has these problems with.
<Riddell> xiven: scim isn't a patch in qt 4, it's a module in a separate package which isn't installed by default
<Riddell> are you sure you're using the qt 4 version of scribus?
<xiven> Unless I can find a good PDF Editing software for Linux which is not command line
<xiven> Hold on
<xiven> Appearantly its using 3.3.8b
<xiven> Ahh...its the development release that is using Qt 4.x
<persia> xiven: Unfortunately, I can't seem to find the bugs I was hunting.  If you could point me at some, I may remember more.
<xiven> Well, now that I realized I have been opening up the wrong version of Scribus (3.3.13) instead of 3.3.5
<Riddell> xiven: try using scribus-ng then, no point working on bugs in a near obsolete version of scribus caused by an obsolete version of qt
<xiven> Well, the development version is the newer one...I've been using stable
<xiven> Heh
<xiven> I didn't realize I was opening the wrong one...
<xiven> Usually when I install a newer version of something, the older one gets removed (difference between Ubuntu/Gnome, and Kubuntu/KDE)?
<xiven> So, with the use of programs built on Qt4, there should be no compatiblity issues with KDE/Kubuntu?
<persia> Any issue would be considered a bug.
<xiven> Uhhh
<xiven> Is there any way to get KPackageKit to tell me what the total size of the update its doing is?
<xiven> Well, yes..but I am talking about issues which the Scribus team would have known about for a while
<xiven> Being I thought I was using Qt4, I told them I was, and they told me the standing issues I was having was due to Qt Patches in Kubuntu
<xiven> Hey, maybe you can solve a curiosity of mine
<xiven> In the era of K/Ubuntu Breezy Badger, a lot of work was undergone to make it very easy to run KDE apps on Gnome and vice versa. What type of work was done to allow this? Was it integration on some level between the Gtk and Qt toolkits?
<shadeslayer> weird thing.. networkmanagement plasmoid wont pick up eth0 or wlan0...
<shadeslayer> my ethernet is disabled... had to do ifconfig eth0 up
<shadeslayer> ideas?
<xiven> Hey, is Spy-ware, Ad-ware, or Viruses an issue on Linux worthy of actually scanning for it?
<xiven> I know there is Clam Anti-Virus, but that seems more geared toward server services which have vulnerabilities that may allow hijacks or various exploits.
<Sput> it's more for scanning mails that are destined for windows boxen
<maco> shadeslayer: i get that sometimes...and then a reboot fixes *shrug*
<maco> shadeslayer: just pretend you're using windows
<shadeslayer> maco: lol
<shadeslayer> maco: well i did reboot 5 times,4 of those reboots failed,then i reconfigured the kernel and everything was as is,i guess thats prone to happen since im using 2.6.34-1
<maco> eep
<maco> unsupported kernel version!
 * maco wags finger
<shadeslayer> maco: i knew that was coming :P
<shadeslayer> still... this is the first time it happened
<maco> if i have a bad shutdown (which reminds me, my computer doesnt suspend on low battery last few days...) itll do that on next boot
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah i actually had a bad hibernate...
<maco> or if i stop nm service, when i start it again, both knm and the plasmoid will refuse to control networking, and on the next reboot theyll fall over as well. it takes a second reboot to get it going
<shadeslayer> then i had to force a manual shutdown...
<shadeslayer> ah well.. good thing i know about ifconfig and dhclient :D
<xiven> Ok, so I'm going to guess that my answer was Linux doesn't have Spy/Ad-ware, and any viruses are caught so fast by the permission issues throwing errors; I have absolutely no reason to think about it?
<shadeslayer> xiven: whut?
<shadeslayer> xiven: hold on
<shadeslayer> !virus | xiven
<ubottu> xiven: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<xiven> I am just wanting to know if Linux has become popular enough for people to actually learn to write spyware/adware or viruses which actually work on linux
<xiven> Ol.
<xiven> Ok*
<maco> there've been ~30 ever
<maco> in the wild, that is
<shadeslayer> xiven: you might have been pointed there before,so short answer is no,there are no viruses to be threatened of
<maco> none for a few years though, so unless you're running red hat 9...
<shadeslayer> or ubuntu 5.04.....
<maco> (without patches)
<xiven> I run Kubuntu Karmic actually
<maco> shadeslayer: wasnt 2003 about the last time?
<xiven> And I just updated it
<shadeslayer> maco: hmm... well you might say that something as old as 5.04 might be vulnerable to some extent
<xiven> I try to be using the latest OS version within 3 months of it coming out, no matter which OS it is (Windows ofcourse takes longer, due to cost)
<maco> rawr why does wikipedia order linux viruses by alphabet not chronology?
<maco> shadeslayer: yes, but targetted attacks more likely
<shadeslayer> maco: easier to read?
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<maco> ah so there was one OOo macro virus in 2007 called Bad Bunny
<shadeslayer> maco: btw 9.10 is horrible while connecting to WEP wifi networks which have static IP's
<shadeslayer> i mean really horrible
<maco> shadeslayer: i havent used  a wep network in a long while
<maco> ah but Bad Bunny was a proof-of-concept, not in the wild
<shadeslayer> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/04/incredible6002.jpg << You must be joking xD
<xiven> In some strange way, that sort of inspires me to discover a way for a virus to survive.
<shadeslayer> xiven: \o/
<shadeslayer> xiven: even if you do manage to make a virus in linux,youll end up filing a bug against the linux kernel at some point of time :P
<xiven> Just kind of seems like it would be a revolutionary discovery, and a great advancement for security - because it could then be patched up as well.
<xiven> So far the only way I have ever known a virus to live on Linux, is if it was actually tiny bits of code split into a million places within a program (or a few programs maybe), so that the user would actually be getting permission  granted to the application for it to work.
<xiven> Which would never work since open source is reviewed so much
<Riddell> I get worms attacking my ssh ports constantly, I've had them succeed too
<xiven> I mean, I never look at any source code - unless I'm planning on modification. But, anything which makes its way into the Kubuntu repos has been reviewed already.
<xiven> Well, I am behind a firewall, with at least some increased security..I think I'm safe there
<xiven> But, not even any form of aware or spyware can survive?
<xiven> I don't see a program being cut off from calling up firefox passing a web address....
<maco> xiven: the user initiating the program is how viruses run. ditto trojans
<maco> if it ran without the user initiating something, itd be a worm
<xiven> I've had tons of viruses on windows do something without me doing anything
<maco> then they werent viruses
<maco> they were some other sort of malware
<xiven> Well, technically they were classified as Trojans
<maco> viruses specifically infect individual files and are transmitted by sharing infected files and run when you open those files
<xiven> But, I haven't heard of any virus which wasn't a trojan (or worm) in like 10 years
<maco> trojans and worms arent categories of virus
<maco> virus, trojan, and worm are separate categories of malware
<xiven> I got most of mine by downloading MP3 files.and the virus would become active before I played the file.
<xiven> So would that mean the MP3 had a worm not a Trojan? Because my anti-virus has always called them Trojan's
<maco> trojan means any file that claims to be good but is actually malicious
<maco> so if it was malware with .mp3 tacked onto the end claiming to be a song...
<maco> like those hot nude pictures in your email :P
<xiven> I don't get nude pictures in my email, but I do get your point
<xiven> Where are you from?
<xiven> U.S.?
<maco> yeah
<xiven> Western or Central Eastern?
<maco> you never get those spams that are like "hot nude pics of $celebrity"?  theyre usuall trojans
<maco> eastern
<xiven> Nah...well they come in, but SpamAssassin (or whatever) throws them in my Junk folder before I even know it happened
<xiven> Plus, if I do open up one, either linux doesn't even recognize it, or my Anti-Virus quarantines it before it can say hello
<maco> right
<xiven> Avast is damn good at picking them off quickly
<maco> i thought you meant they never arrive for the spamassassin to catch!
<xiven> It caught a trojan one time, I had only downloaded like 1/100 of the file, and bing..Avast puts it away
<xiven> maco> With Gmail you would be right
<maco> Riddell: akonadi not operational :(
<maco> i should install updates, though i'll be swapping computers on friday anyway...
<xiven> Yahoo, Hotmail unfortunately they land in junk folder...well Yahoo a few make it to inbox, but I never check that email so the spam block is probably a bit untaught
<xiven> So, how can I become a Kubuntu developer, and make money at the same time?
<xiven> I cannot afford to donate time for programming, or I would.
<xiven> (Multi-tasking is a full time thing here)
<xiven> Well, multi-tasking when I have a chat open
<shadeslayer> xiven: hehe.. the ladder is : User > Bug triager > Free kubuntu dev > Paid kubuntu dev > Paid Canonical employee
<shadeslayer> Riddell might have more info though :)
<xiven> Ahh, so there is a ladder to climb in order to actually write new software?
<shadeslayer> xiven: um.. you dont become a kubuntu dev by writing a app :)
<xiven> I wonder how long it would take to climb to a paid developer/if I would have to move...
<shadeslayer> xiven: you have to contribute to Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> !member | xiven
<ubottu> xiven: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<xiven> I believe I am a member lol
<xiven> But, I have only done user activities so far
<shadeslayer> xiven: i cant see your cloak... :P
<xiven> ??
<xiven> brb
<shadeslayer> xiven: most kubuntu members have kubuntu member nick cloaks...
<seele> Riddell: damnit, you know.. running a local webserver might actually make what i need to do easier :P
<xiven> back
<xiven> I always run a local web server
<xiven> I do all of my development and testing for web the locally
<seele> xiven: sure, but regular users don't and so if i want to study regular users, i'm asking them to install software they might not want to install
<xiven> Ahh
<seele> it will make installing and uninstalling the study software a little more difficult. if it were just wrapped in a plasma widget then that is pretty easy to manage
<xiven> Regular users of what?
<seele> but installing a webserver will require package management
<seele> the kde desktop, it is a wide and long study i'm trying to design
<seele> i might have to limit some factors though
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> Are you just trying to study what KDE users like/dislike and do?
<seele> no not really, i'm targeting particular usage patterns regarding interruptions
<seele> like/dislike is marketing research
<xiven> interruptions like what?
<xiven> Like the use of interrupts for DOS graphics?
<seele> task interruptions from social communication. for example popup notifications, task switching due to new information indicators, forced task switching due to popups, etc.
<maco> xiven: i think she means like things geting in the user's way
<xiven> HMm
<xiven> In other words, finding out what annoys users the most, but isn't reported
<seele> no, annoyance is different
<seele> annoyance is a perceived factor, but it doesnt tell us why or what or how
<seele> measuring annoyance may be one of the factors i look in to, but that isn't the purpose of the study
<seele> this is a grounded theory approach to figuring out the context of task interruption in the desktop environment due to social communication
<maco> i didnt mean annoyance, but like if focus is hijacked, that can prevent you doing what you were just doing
<seele> yes, but task switching isn't always bad. sometimes it is necessary
<maco> seele: so youre going to be crimsun and tell me identi.ca and irc are why my homework doesnt get done? :P
<seele> no, i'm not looking at task performance
<seele> i might in a later phase, but this first study is exploratory. i'm not testing hypotheses
<xiven> Hmm, well that didin't work. Recorded a macro in OpenOffice to highlight a row a certain color...but the macro just highlights that exact same row
<ryanakca> Riddell: Banner's up.
<Riddell> ryanakca: lovely
<apachelogger> so I was trying to learn skateboarding, of course I am not made for that kind of task and can't hold my balance at all
<apachelogger> hence I am a bit in pain ^^
<ryanakca> Riddell: Is there anything you can do from the inside to push https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=10496 along?
 * apachelogger sends Nightrose de-duplication cookies
<Nightrose> yay cookies!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: also send me akademy cookies
<Nightrose> much more needed right now
<Nightrose> damn CfP
<apachelogger> oh my, I am all out of akademy cookies :S
<Nightrose> ohnoes
 * apachelogger is doing the KDE booth babe job @ grazer linux tage on saturday
<apachelogger> if that helps
 * apachelogger hasn't realy done the booth babe stuff for like 2 or 3 years
<apachelogger> I doubt that will work out well
<apachelogger> but oh
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> it will
 * apachelogger akademy hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> it all works out in the end
<apachelogger> one way or another ^^
<Nightrose> true
<Riddell> ryanakca: pinging him now
<Riddell> ryanakca: does the theme need drupal 6?  if it can use drupal 5 that would mean not having to upgrade the server's drupal setup
<Riddell> ofirk: ^^
<ofirk> Riddell: I am testing it on drupal 5
<ofirk> Riddell: it seems to work fine
<ofirk> Riddell: the most important thing is to setup a staging site
<ofirk> Riddell: the D6 issue isn't crucial
<Riddell> ofirk, ryanakca: he says that might make it more likely and he's asking around
<rbelem> hello guys
<rbelem> i would like to help you in the TODO list
<rbelem> can i get the "Finish system-config-printer-kde port " task?
<Riddell> rbelem: of course although it's not a small task and dantii is working on new printer tools which might replace them
<rbelem> Riddell, oh! if it will be replaced soon it is better to work on the new one :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have another nice task or the todo of the new printer tools?
<Riddell> rbelem: this week we mostly need ISO testing
<Riddell> although that's a slow and rarely exciting task
<rbelem> eheheh
<Riddell> after the release we'll need lots of package merges
<rbelem> cool
<Riddell> if you're looking for coding tasks that file sharing issue is always on my todo
<maco> last time i tried iso testing, it failed a lot, and then it turned out to be that some piece of hardware wasnt plugged right :(
<rbelem> Riddell, so is it better for me to work on the iso testing?
<rbelem> Riddell, yep... i'm looking for coding :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, the implementing SMB file sharing task?
<rbelem> i think i can get pick this one :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidFileSharing is the spec
<Riddell> the old smb.conf mess needs scrapping and rewritten to use  "net share"
<rbelem> Riddell, wow! that's a really exciting task
<rbelem> Riddell, what should i do to assign this task to me?
<Riddell> rbelem: start coding :)
<rbelem> sweat!
<Riddell> you can have this assigned to you https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-file-sharing
<Riddell> but the way to start would be getting KDE SC trunk compiled and running so you can see the current state of the code
<Riddell> and dig out the code of the gnome file share dialogue which does it correctly with "net share" so you can see what the right solution is
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-22
<rbelem> Riddell, nice!  i already have the kde src cloned. now i just need look the gnome code ;-)
<rbelem> thanks a lot Riddell
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<rbelem> this task is way exciting then the printer :-)
<claydoh> Riddell: will hardy upgrades be supported for lucid?
<Riddell> claydoh: not for Kubuntu no
<claydoh> Riddell: thanks, I thought not. Should this be mentioned either on the release notes and/or the upgrades page?
<Riddell> claydoh: yes it should
<claydoh> Riddell: will do
<jjesse> is there an RC available for testing?  sry been out of the loop a bit
<persia> jjesse: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<persia> still some tests available for i386 and one for amd64
<Riddell> duplicate tests also welcome, especially where the only tester is me (not good practice if I'm the guy both testing and signing off)
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept kopete-cryptography.  I needs a rebuild to be installable.
<Riddell> ScottK: why the change in maintainer?
<Riddell> archive reorg I guess
<Riddell> accepting
<ScottK> Yeah, it was MOTU before and that's supposed to be changed.
<ScottK> Thanks
<jjesse> is beta2 the latest/greatest or is there a release candidate
<jjesse> for doing screenshots/etc off of
<ScottK> jjesse: Release Candidate
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: avogadro built (great job on that), but it's still not installable.  It depends on a non-existing python2.6-sip4.
<ScottK> I think if it did dh_sip it would depend on python2.6-sip and sip-api-7.0
<jjesse> ScottK where do i find this release candidate?
<ScottK> cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/current (or something like that)
<jjesse> ah was looking at releases
<ScottK> It'll be there after the RC is out
<ScottK> Now it's what we're testing.
<ScottK> The chances of a change that will afect screen shots are nil, however.
<jjesse> awesome hotel internet, 4.6kb/sec
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> debfx: Do you know which KDE component this affects?
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/539477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539477 in gnome-settings-daemon "Video out hot key sends super + p + return on many upcoming Dell & HP systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> apachelogger: libinfinity, libqinfiinity, kobby, and gobby-infinote
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: turns out there were intentional dependencies on python{pyver}-qt4 and python{pyver}-sip4
<JontheEchidna> I've removed those and put in dh_sip for good measure
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * ScottK looks in the queue
<JontheEchidna> uploading right now, so it should be in queue in a bit
 * ScottK will look in the morning then.
 * ScottK was just about to crash.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm going to bed too
<debfx> ScottK: does kde even react to XF86XK_Display?
<debfx> ScottK: I don't think it does, at least not by default
<Tm_T> where's dantti when you need him...
<sabdfl> could it be a colliding PPA's problem?
<sabdfl> erk
<Tm_T> ...was about to blame martians, not PPA
<valorie> martinis, or martians?
<Nightrose> both are good for blaming things on no? ;-)
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Thanks.  I didn't know.
<Tm_T> ScottK: what PPC images needs now testing?
<Tm_T> ...I'll try to burn now and test later today
<ScottK> Tonio_: What's the answer on this (frim #ubuntu-devel):
<ScottK> [05:15:54] <pitti> Riddell, ScottK: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt> should knm-runtime stop recommending the vpnc bits?
<ScottK> [05:27:47] <pitti> same question about kigo recommending gnugo
<Riddell> Tonio_: also we have the problem where network manager disables interfaces but knetworkmanager doesn't have a way to re-enable them
<Tonio_> ScottK: I fixed that, looks like the package didn't go in....
<Tonio_> Riddell: no way to fix in the second case.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: missing feature or bug I'd say...
<Tonio_> ScottK: looks at 04/15 changelog...
<Tonio_> ScottK: - knm-runtime does not recommend any package (it's the backend...)
<Tonio_> ScottK: imho, the components should be suggested by the corresponding kde components...
<Tonio_> ScottK: so both network-manager-kde and plasma-widget-networkmanager both suggest them
<ScottK> Tonio_: Would you and Riddell please agree on this.
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure
 * ScottK is a bit tied up.
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we want the vpn plugins installed for everyone ? that's what happened then...
<Tonio_> Riddell: kep in mind that I splitted the vpn components frmo the knm-runtime for that purpose
<Riddell> Tonio_: no they are in universe
<Tonio_> Riddell: so that we can install them separetelly
<Tonio_> network-manager-openvpn-kde for example
<Tonio_> for the same reason there is network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't this make sense to you ?
<Riddell> doesn't what make sense?
<Tonio_> not installing all the plugins by default
<Riddell> well they're in universe so it's not an option
<Tonio_> right, right, sorry I missed that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the point having knm-runtime recommending those packages then ?
<Tonio_> instead of the frontend you choose suggesting them ?
<Riddell> I don't understand why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt claims that knm-runtime recommends network-manager-vpnc, it doesn't
<Tonio_> yeah, it doesn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: it did beofre I handled the package
<Tonio_> Riddell: it recommended this for a long time
<Tonio_> Riddell: I then switched to recommending the kde part instead (network-manager-openvpn-kde, which depends on the plugin itself)
<sithlord48> i solved the ati driver issue durring upgrade
<Tonio_> Riddell: and finally dropped that on 04:14, upload ubuntu4, so now both frontends suggest the plugins
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't get why they claim this either....
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the file supposed to be up to date with the archives ?
<Riddell> it should be "Generated: Thu Apr 22 13:36:31 BST 2010
<Riddell> but maybe it's stuck on one architecture?
<Riddell> sparc!
<Riddell> it didn't compile on smelly old sparcd
<Tonio_> oh ! well done :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got a sec?
<apachelogger> kinda
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i installed 9.10 on a pc and then upgraded to 10.04 beta 2 using the alternate cd,now kpk doesnt install packages,i click on the download and click apply and it just returns to the usual state
<shadeslayer> doesnt download packages....
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does pkcon install do?
<apachelogger> if you hand it the package as argument ...;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: havent tried that... i just wanted to ask what might be the isseu
<apachelogger> polkit maybe
<apachelogger> not necessarily though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i did do kpk --install-package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<shadeslayer> it says no such package found \o/
<apachelogger> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<apachelogger> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras lucid
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same thing for vlc as well :(
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> apart from that everything worked perfectly :)
<shadeslayer> connected to wep networks,etc,etc
<genii> Too bad the bot doesn't take a third argument for !info like 32 or 64 etc
<shadeslayer> genii: :P
<genii> (Well 4th actually since it takes dist/repo )
<apachelogger> why would one want to specify 32 or 64?
<genii> apachelogger: Well, architecture generally
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh one small thing too,i exported http_proxy and ftp_proxy  in bashrc and tried apt-get update,no luck there either
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I'd try with pkcon
<apachelogger> see what that says
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the exact command?
<genii> apachelogger: Because often packages are available for instance on 32bit but not 64bit
<apachelogger> pkcon install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to export the http shiz in /etc/environment
<apachelogger> I am not even sure if that works for apt though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it does work here...
<apachelogger> either way it might be best to configure apt for proxy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: via /etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<apachelogger> google is your friend I guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres alot of confusion on that :)
<shadeslayer> each forum suggests something :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> askjeeves :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
 * shadeslayer is being wooed over by gnome
<Riddell> ryanakca: I think I looked at the kubuntu.org drupal theme the wrong way :(
<Riddell> konqueror was crashing and now it's not but I can't open any of the sections (like the one to set the URL or the one to stop it publishing the RC story before it's ment to be)
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! (see kubuntu-devel ML for special details) | 10.04 LTS RC released!, Finally frozen | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 3 left to fix!
<ofirk> Riddell: is there anything new about the new theme?
<Riddell> ofirk: how do you mean?
<ofirk> Riddell: yesterday we talked about the theme, and we said that the new theme will run in the mean time on Drupal 5
<ofirk> Riddell:  but we wanted a staging site
<ofirk> Riddell: the team from canonical isn't available, and we need to have the staging site so we can organize everything for the release day
<ScottK> Riddell: The amd64 buildd is about caught up, so nowish wouldn't be a bad time if you wanted to try to get Quassel 0.6.1. in for final (I uploaded it, so I can't review it)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: kde bug 234936 seems to be caused by the brightness OSD patch
<ubottu> KDE bug 234936 in general "Crash on startup" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234936
<neversfelde> ScottK: I had a look at plasma-netbook, the file which needs to be patched has changed and I am afraid I would break everything, if I would try to backport this fix.
<neversfelde> bulldog98: amarok uploaded to staging https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<neversfelde> go and find testers :)
<bulldog98> is there anyone still using karmic?
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK.  Let's not break the world.
<neversfelde> ScottK: probably someone with more experience could do this
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK tried logging into Gnome on Lucid and saw the buttons on the left thing for the first time.  It gave me a headache.
<ScottK> The aubergine was pretty, but I still like blue better.
<sithlord48> ne one know how to reconfig my sound sever so i can select my speakers as default instead of the headphone jack
<sithlord48> ok i found out how to fix it for some reson i have an extra volume item for "speaker" that  only allows me to change its volume only when set to master channel (it does not show in kmix , and thats even under select channels)
<debfx> ScottK: could you please apply this patch to the kdebase-workspace package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420625/
<debfx> it should fix kde bug 234663
<ubottu> KDE bug 234663 in widget-battery "Plasma crashes when removing battery monitor from panel" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234663
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmmm. Do you have JS disabled on www-admin.kubuntu.org?
<nookie^> hi guys/girls... what do you think of idea to have brainstorm.kubuntu.org? i think such page could bring alot of good ideas specificly to kubuntu and kde
<nookie^> i know there is a section for kubuntu on brainstorm.ubuntu.com but it's not same thing.. it would be better to gather kubuntu users on one place and focus on kubuntu and kde
<alvin> There is a brainstorm part in the KDE forums
<nookie^> alvin: yeah but it's not same thing
<nookie^> it's better to have everything connected on kubuntu page
<alvin> How so?
<nookie^> ill explain in a sec.. phone call
<alvin> Oh, that's true. I guess links should work.
<alvin> Too many brainstorm sites, not enough developers. What KDE needs is a step back from new ideas. There already have been more than enough good ones. Then a period of sweet bug fixing. Would make a lot of users happy.
<alvin> But I guess that's true for a lot of projects.
<nookie^> back
<Tm_T> alvin: there's bugfixing period all the time
<nookie^> well you have right there... but i think "normal" users would easier connect if they have one page and it's under kubuntu domain
<nookie^> it's not same thing to have brainstorms on different page like on kde forums
<alvin> Yes, but there's a reason I don't brainstorm. People think of their own priorities first. I would suggest the possibility of importing root certificates in KDE or the addition of an NFS kioslave. Things like that.
<nookie^> well... you have right in that point
<alvin> We have our bugs in bugs.kde.org instead of launchpad
<nookie^> but people can suggest things that could be improved in kubuntu and vote for them
<nookie^> it will give alot of new ideas for kubuntu
<nookie^> ubuntu has tons of them but hardly any are implemented but it give ideas to developers what people really want
<alvin> That need to be developed by KDE devs. Will they look at a Kubuntu site?
<Tm_T> alvin: "importing root certificates in KDE" you mean using systemwide root certs?
<nookie^> well not everything would be developed by kde devs
<alvin> Yes, like KDE3 could
<Tm_T> alvin: already do (:)
<nookie^> someone can come up with how new installer could look like, how panel is organized etc etc
<alvin> For example, when you have your own mailserver and want to use IMAPS (Kolab?)
<Tm_T> I mean, atleast KDE 4.5 should use systemwide certs by default
<Tm_T> but that might not be what you want
<alvin> That's cool, but KDE 4.5 isn't released yet
<Tm_T> indeed
<alvin> No, just importing your self-made certificates, so Konqueror and Kmail can trust these
<Tm_T> ye, hmmm
<descendent87> is there a wiki page with brainstorms/ideas for 10.10? Just wanted to have a look at ideas for the next version
<neversfelde> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> hurry?
<nixternal> err, that should have been 'hurry!'
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> neversfelde: pongerz
<ScottK> debfx: I think it will have to be SRU now.
<neversfelde> nixternal: hi, the german translators of the kubuntu docs asked me, if the translations will be in 10.04?
<nixternal> yes
<neversfelde> great :)
<nixternal> need to work on them this weekend and get them in
<nixternal> they are at the top of my todo list
<neversfelde> they were afraid that they are not included and wanted us to create a ppa package
<neversfelde> nixternal: I will forward this, thank you
<nixternal> and...we will have point releases after 10.04 is released because people didn't have time to retranslate all of the new stuff in time
<ScottK> nixternal: You mean "get them in" as in upload to the archive?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> i have it like that, don't ask
<nixternal> if i don't, then oh well, there will be bogus docs in the release
<ScottK> Sooner rather than later please.
<nixternal> sunday by the latest
<ScottK> Might end up an SRU by then, not sure.
<nixternal> then nothing else better be uploaded between now and wednesday...docs don't hurt a darn thing, and need to be on the disk, otherwise the first bug report i get about untranslated docs, i quit
<nixternal> though, me quitting wouldn't have any effect anyways
<nixternal> need to come up with a better threat
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-23
<genii> Hm. My battery indicator applet remains at 84% forever
<genii> ( well, until it actually dies really )
<persia> genii: Is this a change from previous behaviour?  I have a laptop that does something similar (79%) because of a hardware bug.
<genii> persia: It worked perfectly until I did the daily dist-upgrade today
<persia> Oh, good.  A fixable bug.
<genii> persia: You have bug number to add to for the 79% one?
<persia> No.  I didn't file a bug, because the HW is broken.  Not a software issue.
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> persia: Acer? Just curious
<persia> Sharp PC-Z1: first production run.  It's fixed in the new model in the shops, but I'm cheap.
<genii> OK, thanks
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! | 10.04 LTS RC released!, Finally frozen | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 Only 3 left to fix!
<pathak> apachelogger: ping
<pathak> apachelogger: hey this is shadeslayer
<jussi> ScottK: when you wake up, I just wanted to check how the backports are going?
<apachelogger> The default audio player in the KDE Software Compilation, JuK, has been improved to simplify its use, with the ability to disable cross-fading and support for MP4 and ASF files (as long as the system has this support in Taglib). Michael Pyne and Jeff Mitchell implemented these improvements, taking advantage of some Kubuntu patches.
<apachelogger> ah, I did those Kubuntu patches ^^
 * apachelogger is almost proud now
<Riddell> apachelogger for juk maintainer!
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> now that might be a bit much
<debfx> Riddell: if it's too late to fix bug #564433 it should be a SRU
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564433 in kdebase-workspace "[Lucid] New bug: Plasma crash at KDE logout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564433
<Riddell> debfx: is there a fix?
<Riddell> ah, yes, let's see if we can get that in
<ghostcube> wow notify area goes away :)
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples
<apachelogger> ghostcube: hai
<apachelogger> ghostcube: where is it going to?
<ghostcube> http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<ghostcube> into the orbit :D
<ghostcube> hi apachelogger :)
<ghostcube> i think this isnt the best way to go ...
<ghostcube> but iam not someone have to decide anything heh
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you dealing with pitti's ping re kigo recommends?
<apachelogger> way too long to read
<apachelogger> did anyone else notice that lucid fills up the swap for no reason whatsoever?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: xorg issue
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> horrible
<Tm_T> ye, leak
<Tm_T> braaargh I don't get this, why gold linker has so many failures here...
<ghostcube> apachelogger: in short systray should go away
 * Tm_T goes back to þe olde ld
<ghostcube> no more task icons
<ghostcube> one menu inside there are all icons categorized
<ghostcube> and ubuntu want to push it out to the wild, no other distro so far
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Great.  I'll continue to ignore it then.
<ghostcube> :D
 * ScottK naps some more.
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> so my system memleaks because they had to patch a bug that only affected silly clutter to begin with
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> ghostcube: honestly, from the things the post links to this is really just hiding things away in menus
<apachelogger> and if so they only change the visual representation
<ghostcube> yeah ... i dont get it really seems the only effect would be a not existing systray area
<ghostcube> but in general it would be the same
<apachelogger> "Many programs should not have an item in the panel at all. Where a notification area icon was being used mainly as a substitute for minimizing, the window should just minimize instead. We will be working on ways for long-running applications to be less obtrusive when their windows are minimized."
<apachelogger> that however makes entirely sense
<apachelogger> like say amarok, there is no point in having amarok in the tray other than preventing it from taking up loads of space if simply minimied
<apachelogger> *minimized
<apachelogger> agateau: I dont know what happened, but kopete doesnt load a context menu anymore and amarok doesnt show anything below the seperator (e.g. quit)
<apachelogger> agateau: I also noticed that dbusmenu likes ot loose the stuff in amarok's context menu below the seperator a lot
<apachelogger> like when the system is quite busy (say closing kontact and qt creator at the same time) it also doesnt load those items
<apachelogger> right now I cant get them back though :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seems amarok doesnt even react to left click
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> kopete neither
<apachelogger> system is broken beyond repair
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I shouldnt click anywhere because it gets worse every time
<ghostcube> apachelogger: many tray icons are for the wastebox :D
<ghostcube> even the handling like right click left cclick middle click is a damn hazle
<ghostcube> if they all would work with leftk klick like the autor said it would be an easier way
<ghostcube> so every icon does what it wants
<persia> icons that do whatever they want are better implemented as independent applets/widgets, rather than jamming them into some arbitrary tray.
<ghostcube> yep thats true
<apachelogger> ghostcube: I really only now 2 kinds, those that have an associated window and those that do not
<apachelogger> former would be quassel, latter knetworkmanager
<apachelogger> former triggers window showing hiding on left click, latter mostly draws a menu (mostly the context menu)
<apachelogger> middle click is undefined anyway
<apachelogger> also I doubt a lot of users do middle clicking anyway
<persia> Many folks don't know that middle-clicking does anything.
<persia> Many laptop users *can't* middle-click (except by emulation)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is anything happening with bug 551456 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551456 in kcm-touchpad "systemsettings crashes when clicking "Keyboard & Mouse"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551456
<ghostcube> apachelogger: yeah but if you have for example qjackctl as try icon for jackd it has an gui for left click and an menu on right click :)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: and I did not mention that?
<ghostcube> oh i should read all you type o.O
<apachelogger> clearly a form of the first kind ... UI & context menu
<apachelogger> and technically for the latter kind UI & context is also true, just that the latter kind does not have a window but limits it's UI to a menu type of thing
<ghostcube> yeah
<agateau> apachelogger: sorry was away
<agateau> apachelogger: was your machine under heavy load when it happened?
<apachelogger> agateau: yep
<apachelogger> I am not sure if the lack of reaction was related to dbus menu though, maybe X just exploded
<agateau> apachelogger: :)
<apachelogger> the issue where amarok doesn't load all the entries is however reproducable every once in a while
<apachelogger> in general dbusmenu exposes the usual oddness when under heavy load
<agateau> apachelogger: lots of kde menus are created on the fly,
<apachelogger> e.g. it also happens at times that the menu flickrs or that the menu is misplaced as seen in the bug earlier
<agateau> apachelogger: to avoid locking the whole plasma ui, dbusmenu has quite short timeouts
<agateau> apachelogger: which may be a problem under heavy load
<agateau> apachelogger: but I am not sure what's worse: showing an incomplete menu, or waiting for a long time for the full menu to be ready
<apachelogger> former IMHO
<apachelogger> if the menu is under heavy load
<apachelogger> it will be perceived at sluggish
<apachelogger> so waiting for the menu to appear might seem more reasonable
<apachelogger> an incomplete menu is more likely to be perceived as bug IMHO
<apachelogger> even on heavy load
<agateau> apachelogger: yes, you are right I think
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've not been able to figure that one out :(
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, debfx: Adding a m_brightnessOSD(0) to the Battery class initializer seems to fix the issue for me, though
<JontheEchidna> (for the plasma-desktop crash)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: ah, I see you already discovered that and attatched a patch to the patch :)
<davmor2> Hey guys just wanted to say congratulations this release of kubuntu seems to be a hell of a lot more polished, complete, functional etc etc etc
<debfx> JontheEchidna: yeah sorry, should have pinged you
<debfx> patching patches is really confusing ;)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: actually I figured this out yesterday. I should have pinged you. ;) (Though I didn't catch the other variable not being initialized)
<JontheEchidna> as long as it all works out in the end... :)
<Riddell> thanks davmor2
<Riddell> davmor2: how's wubi installs doing?
<lex79> the new brand for kickoff is not present in the RC, there is still the old one with kde logo
<davmor2> they all work one minor niggle with help me boot this cd but I'm not sure how many people will use that particular feature
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I am quite concerned about the kcm-touchpad crash, but I can't figure out a fix.
<JontheEchidna> I really would like for us to be able to keep kcm-touchpad in the default install, but if necessary I suppose it may have to go if we can't find a fix
<JontheEchidna> For maverick we may want to look in to using this KCM: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/synaptiks?content=114270
<JontheEchidna> It appears to be more functional. (And more importantly, maintained)
<Tm_T> wasn't there new one in KDE 4.5? or was it that synaptiks just renamed, cannot remember
<JontheEchidna> dunno, not heard anything abou that
<JontheEchidna> seems to be in playground now, though: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/utils/synaptiks/
<Tm_T> KOffice 2.2rc1 tagged, yay
<freeflying> Riddell: no RC img of kubuntu-netbook for arm?
<persia> There wasn't?  It passed RC testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> persia: I think the arm images there are actually ubuntu ones
<Riddell> I don't know if kubuntu-netbook got tested
<persia> Oh.  I keep misreading "netboot" as "netbook" :(
 * persia goes to hunt someone with HW
<persia> ETIMEOFDAY :(
<persia> But no worries: if there are people testing, I'll make sure they sort out the ISO tracker for maverick.
<persia> freeflying: There's images on cdimage that you can use, containing the same software as the RC.  There's a known bug for armel+omap, but the other subarches ought work.
<Riddell> freeflying: if you are able to test http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/20100420.1/ then I can ask for it to be published
<Riddell> dpm: do we have current output for the KDE vs Lucid language packs report?
<freeflying> persia: Riddell I see, thanks, going to download, hope cna finish testing by the end of tomorrow :)
<dpm> Riddell, the last one I generated was the one I sent you, but I can update it. It might take a while, though, and would be best done for the final language packs being generated today. Let me come back to you later on.
<Adri2000> hi
<Riddell> hi Adri2000
<Adri2000> I'm looking for the images to modify in order to customize the boot screen, kdm screen, session loading screen, and such. is it written in some place? or could some kind person help me? :p
<dpm> Riddell, apachelogger, ScottK, I forgot to e-mail kubuntu-devel about the language pack deadline yesterday as I told Harald I'd do. Does a heads-up ping work for you, or do you still want me to send the e-mail although it's a day late? This is just about a reminder about the translations deadline having finished and the final language packs being generated (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguagePackTranslationDeadline)
<Riddell> nixternal: what's happening with docs upload?
<Riddell> dpm: do you know why harald wanted the mailing list told?
<ScottK> Riddell: He's bitching and moaning and saying he can't upload it until Sunday.
 * ScottK was about to ask the same question.
<Riddell> ScottK: hum, that doesn't leave much room for error
<freeflying> persia: so far, I don't have a omap's board :)
<Riddell> Adri2000: it's in various places, kubuntu-default-settings for plymouth screen, kdebase-workspace for KDM and ksplash
<ScottK> Riddell: I tried to point that out to him, but didn't get very far.
<Tm_T> where is packagekit-qt upstream? I mean some source download possibility?
<JontheEchidna> it's distributed with the rest of packagekit
<JontheEchidna> in the libs/ directory of the packagekit source tarball
<Tm_T> ah, thanks
<Tm_T> wasn't clear to me
<JontheEchidna> yw
<Riddell> apachelogger: you might be interested in this Plasma Desktop Scripting tutorial from aaron I'm scheduling http://www.doodle.com/im3gn9b9uu8acr65
<Adri2000> Riddell: ok, thanks!
<dpm> Riddell, not sure, he just asked me to
<lex79> apachelogger: bug 568965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568965 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kickoff is not branded with new Kubuntu logo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568965
<Riddell> lex79: not a bug
<lex79> no? why?
<lex79> I thought we changed the icon in kickoff
<JontheEchidna> that was the branding strip inside kickoff
<JontheEchidna> not the kickoff icon itself
<lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/revision/386
<JontheEchidna> that was to support people who were optionally using the old-named icon
<Riddell> there is an option there but by default sticking to KDE artwork is the thing to do, KDE's intention is that distros use the kickoff branding bit
<seawolf> hi,I point out that,plasma-deskstop crash when  ktorrent is active and turn off the computer
<Riddell> seawolf: we fixed a plasma crash on logout a few hours ago, bug 564433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564433 in kdebase-workspace "[Lucid] New bug: Plasma crash at KDE logout" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564433
<seawolf> ok,thank Riddell
<apachelogger> wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<apachelogger> lex79: I tend to agree, just that for now we decided to stick with the KDE icon
<apachelogger> the bug is a duplicate of another bug though
<apachelogger> and that other bug is either fix released due to the icon being present or wontfix since we dont want to change the icon, at least not at this point
<apachelogger> Riddell: so I can nail aaron with questions about the numerous short comings? ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: exactly :)
<apachelogger> perfect
 * apachelogger is wondering what times he gets displayed
<lex79> ok thanks apachelogger I hope we'll change the icon in Maverick :P
<ScottK> Riddell: I've got one of these new Dell laptops where the screen switching key is updated for Win7.  Is there something we can do to make the key useful in Kubuntu?  Like fire up krandrtray or something?
<apachelogger> Riddell: mon 14 utc is the first slot, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: screen switching key?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: is that not clear?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the UI doesnt say whats the time is against
<apachelogger> which is a PITA in a cross-timezone scheduling
<seawolf> lex79 hi,I should tell you something,query ?
<lex79> seawolf: kk
<lex79> Riddell: in which channel? plasma?
<ScottK> Riddell: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/121851.html
<Riddell> lex79: haven't decided yet
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: that post seems to suggest there's no easy way to fix it
<Riddell> of course debfx is the king of the random laptop keys :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Yeah, he said KDE didn't currently make use of it.
<ScottK> So there's at least no conflict.
<ScottK> As it is, it just types a 'p'.
<Riddell> so just needs khotkeys set to run kcmshell4 display ?
<ScottK> I'm guessing, but I really don't know.
 * ScottK tries
 * ScottK concludes he doesn't get how to set it iup
<ScottK> iup/up
<debfx> ScottK: amarok registers meta+p as toggle main window :/
<ScottK> Ah.  Well that's going to be a problem.
 * Riddell updates kdevelop in beta PPA
<Riddell> ooh new koffice up, /me grabs that
<apachelogger> who's up for a round of uno later on?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: sorry, I'm too busy watching when snow is raining and when not
<apachelogger> defenitely latter here :(
<apachelogger>   void Text::setText(std::string text)
<apachelogger>   {
<apachelogger>     text_ = text;
<apachelogger>   }
<apachelogger> I just typedef std::string to text ^^
<apachelogger> s/just/should just
<apachelogger> looks way better without that disturbing std::string
<debfx> apachelogger: you could add "using std::string;"
<apachelogger> I could
<apachelogger> but that wouldn't help
<apachelogger> it still would be a string amonst text
<apachelogger> *amongst
<apachelogger> or among?
<apachelogger> something like that ;)
<debfx> ah I see Text is a wrapper around std::string
<apachelogger> debfx: not really
<apachelogger> Text is part of namespace SVG, representing the SVG text shape :)
<apachelogger> debfx: I was refering to the beauty of the pasted function, in only working with text of some sort
<debfx> ScottK: we could easily add a khotkeys group that binds the display key and meta+p to show the display settings module
<debfx> though I'm not sure what happens with a conflicting global shortcut
<ScottK> I think it would be really useful
<ScottK> True
<apachelogger> debfx: whoever comes first gets it, unless the conflict is with something outside
<apachelogger> in this case 2 actions will happen
<apachelogger> s/something outside/anything that does not use KDE's shortcut magic
<ScottK> Well I think due to MS's Win 7 changes meta+p is going to be for video switching and it would be prudent for other apps to not use it.
<nixternal> Riddell: sunday
<nixternal> for docs upload
 * ScottK just discovered task bar thumbnails.  Very nice.
<maco> debfx: display key? whats that?
<ScottK> maco: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/121851.html
<debfx> maco: XF86Display, which is emitted when pressing some laptop function key
<maco> ahhhhh the key that doesnt work on my laptop that i was at one point trying to figure out how to fix
<maco> i backburnered it when i learned to use xrandr
<debfx> well it probably works but just isn't bound to any action
<maco> it doesnt emit anything
<maco> the kernel has no idea that fn+f8 does anything at all
<maco> kde 4.4 helpfully pops up a box offering to let me configure screens *with a GUI* when i plug an external in. i always click "ignore" though because i trust my knowledge of xrandr more than i trust GUIs :P
<ScottK> p <--- That's what mine emits
<debfx> mime shows amarok ^^
<debfx> *mine
 * debfx has filed a bug about that
<maco> amarok opens when you plug in a screen??
<maco> or when you hit the fn thingy?
<debfx> when I hit the fn key
<Guest26117> Hi , when I click the kppp -> create new account , it crashes . does it a known bug?
<Guest26117> is*
<maco> so all you need to do is get a bit of electrical tape the size of the top of your key, and draw a music note in white-out on it, and then TA-DA! it's a music key, not a display key
<debfx> when I plug in a screen nothing happens. maybe because it's a VGA port?
<maco> VGA's all i've got
<maco> lucid detects when i plug in a screen. takes a second or two
<apachelogger> Guest26117: define crashes please
<Guest26117> apachelogger: it shows a blank dialog box and does nothing
 * apachelogger is wondering why his kppp is chowned to root:dip actually
<apachelogger> Guest26117: are you on karmic?
<Guest26117> apachelogger: I'm on lucid + latest upgrades
<apachelogger> that is strange because it does not start here :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<Guest26117> apachelogger: it starts only by root
 * apachelogger ignores the family friendlyness and shouts FUCK
 * Tm_T looks angry at son
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: kppp is the broken out of the box
<apachelogger> can we pushy pushy update for that before final?
<apachelogger> Guest26117: the thing is that you mustn't start it as root
<apachelogger> Guest26117: sudo chown root:dialout /usr/bin/kppp
<apachelogger> that should make it startable without root for the time being
<ScottK> apachelogger: How invasive is the fix?
 * maco raises an eyebrow at apachelogger
<Guest26117> apachelogger: thanks , i'll do it
<apachelogger> ScottK: chown root:dialout /usr/bin/kppp
<apachelogger> apparently I forgot to change debian's dip to dialout in the kdenetwork rules
<apachelogger> dip is no default group on ubuntu though
<apachelogger> so kppp will not even start by default
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> I asked the RM if we can get it in.
<Guest26117> apachelogger: now it says : Configuration file "/home/raman/.kde/share/config/kppprc" not writable.
<Guest26117> Please contact your system administrator.
<Guest26117> !!!
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> dont start gui apps with sudo
<apachelogger> Guest26117: chown -Rv $USER:$USER ~/.kde
<Guest26117> apachelogger: I started it by kick-off menu
<ScottK> apachelogger: You have release manager approval to fix it.
<apachelogger> Guest26117: kickoff menu does not start it with sudo, does it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please upload as soon as you have it working.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<maco> Guest26117: you started it with sudo one time before, right?
<Guest26117> apachelogger: no , it doesn't
<maco> Guest26117: that changed the permissions on the files in your ~/.kde
<Guest26117> maco: yes , I did
<apachelogger> point in case :P
<maco> apachelogger: you got that a bit backwards...
<apachelogger> maco: yeah, or maybe it is just like I always say weird when I am talking about wired ;)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you are weird, that's for sure
<Tm_T> ...wired?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: hungry
<Guest26117> I have another problem on lucid :
<Guest26117> If I manually suspend to RAM it works perfectly , but if I do it by closing the lid , after opening it , it takes several minutes to show the password dialog box
<apachelogger> Guest26117: does kppp work now?
<Guest26117> apachelogger: thanks , it works perfectly
<ScottK> Guest26117: There's a known X server memory leak.  A fix is coming before release.
<ScottK> That would explain that
<Guest26117> ScottK: interesting
<CIA-6> [kdenetwork] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100423182354-2w2esfw4z9ihd3jo * debian/ (changelog rules) Actually change the debian/rules file as promised in ubuntu2 (LP: #278408)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278408 in kdenetwork "KPPP blank/unresponsive "Create New Account" dialog" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278408
<apachelogger> ScottK: uploaded
<apachelogger> Guest26117: cool, thanks
<maco> ScottK: ooooh really???
<maco> ScottK: could this X server memory leak explain why i often have all 4GB of memory in use after a couple days running?
<Tm_T> ScottK: current daily powerpc image going to testrun
<Guest26117> And my last problem in lucid is this : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234749
<ubottu> KDE bug 234749 in widget-battery "battery monitor shows the AC adapter is plugged in at startup , but it's not" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> maco: Could.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Great.
 * ScottK doesn't have a good answer for that last one
<Guest26117> :(
<seawolf> kttsd don't work ,I feel spd-say hello, but I hear no sound
<JontheEchidna> does anybody know if the nvidia prop. drivers could do grayscale well for plymouth?
<Guest26117> My OOWriter sometimes does not show the icons (such as zoom , page view , ... ) at status bar , does yours do it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Guest26117: The kppp fix has been accepted for Lucid and is in the queue for building.
<maco> Guest26117: known bug
<Guest26117> ScottK: great , thanks
<Guest26117> maco: thanks for informing
<ScottK> Just keep this in mind the next time you hear someone whining about non-responsive developers.
<Guest26117> ScottK: ;)
<maco> hahah
<ScottK> Where is the control knob for panel transparency?
<maco> i thought that was theme set?
<ScottK> BTW, we lost the "are you sure you want to remove the panel" warning patch somewhere along the way.
<ScottK> Maybe that's why I can't figure out how to change it.
<maco> i think you're thinking of gnome
<maco> it has a way to set the panel's transparency separate from everything else
 * maco has read the source code of that
<Guest26117> The here atmosphere is awsome , I'm a c++ programmer and I know a little about qt , is there any way that I can help ? Is any help needed?
<maco> Guest26117: fix last minute bugs before release?
<Guest26117> What can I do?
<ScottK> maco: At this point most things will go into post-release updates.  The reason the kppp fix got in was broken dial up networking could interefere with one's ability to get updates.
<maco> gotcha
<JontheEchidna> bug 551456 could use some attention from a C++ whiz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551456 in kcm-touchpad "systemsettings crashes when clicking "Keyboard & Mouse"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551456
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Good point.
<apachelogger> ScottK: should be done upstream anyway ... re warning patch
<maco> didnt crash for me...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.
<apachelogger> I am sure usptream finds a way to turn it into an approach that breaks within 2 releases time :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: I wasn't complaining, just informing
 * apachelogger spent like 5 hours today writing mails about design stuff for a c++ exercise -.-
<JontheEchidna> from what I can see, the crash is happening in Touchpad::get_parameter() in touchpad.cpp, and the crash happens when the function is not able to grab the parameter due to permissions
<JontheEchidna> oh, hey. that's a void class. Why is it returning anything at all?
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm
<JontheEchidna> because it's a pointer to a void function?
<JontheEchidna> ew, this is some trippy code
<ScottK> Guest26117: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> sort've requires a laptop to debug, though
<Guest26117> I tried the touchpad settings , it works without any issue for me
<JontheEchidna> when a user is not in the admin group, it crashes on startup :(
<JontheEchidna> so if you created a second user and tried to open up the module -> fail
<Guest45281> I created a new user and clicked the touchpad setting but it works correctly for me
<Guest45281> but another problem occured ! when I clicked the switch user , and then the new session , it showed a black screen in died!!!
<JontheEchidna> hmm, interesting
<JontheEchidna> on both counts ;)
<Guest45281> :)
<Guest45281> I'll try it again
<JontheEchidna> wow, syaptiks is pretty spiffy. It even has documentation
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> docs ftw!
<JontheEchidna> I may definitely have to advocate synaptiks over kcm-touchpad for next cycle
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and Guest45281: I have another clue for you: The touchpad crash isn't just if the user doesn't have admin rights, it needs to be no user with admin rights is logged in.
 * ScottK got the black screen thing too
<JontheEchidna> aah
<verbalshadow> if we are voting on stuff, i say shaman over kpackagekit, i hate kpackage kit
<JontheEchidna> shaman doesn't have a usable dpkg backend
<verbalshadow> it useless for anything other than the very basics
<JontheEchidna> nor is its UI anywhere close to being usable
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that doesnt matter!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think kpackagekit and shaman tie on usablility
<apachelogger> chakra uses it!
<apachelogger> chakra is cool and awesome
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> thy must advocate the shaman I say
<Tm_T> how shaman is supposed to work, btw?
<Tm_T> I fail with it
<ScottK> BTW, I think I am finally motivated to learn enough GUI programming to get sensible update/restart notifications back.
<ScottK> That may be the only thing I do the next cycle.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, now that the design team removes the notification area... :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Guest45281> shaman is too buggy , it killed my chakra just by a normal upgrade
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fortunately we are Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<apachelogger> also I read they have intrusive popups of the update window
<ScottK> Strike that, reverse it.
<apachelogger> like have the window itself popup
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  They believe the solution is to hide updates from the user.
<apachelogger> imagine how annoying that would be :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is not what the blog post about systray-be-gone said
<ScottK> It did.
<apachelogger> the 25% I actually read that is ^^
<ScottK> Well it didn't
<JontheEchidna> oh my, xorg is recognizing my laptop's touchpad as a wheel mouse now :/
<ScottK> On their mail list they said they want to announce updates less often
<JontheEchidna> no touchpad config for me :(
 * apachelogger installs stuff for linuxtage tomorrow
<apachelogger> ScottK: that makes sense depending on how often they want
<apachelogger> there is no point in telling the user 3 times a day that a random update appeared
<apachelogger> for security maybe
<apachelogger> but sure not for regular updates
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think that if your update notification is so disruptive you need to consider not letting people know about updates you are solving the wrong problem.
 * JontheEchidna notes that packagekit doesn't listen to the apt update-frequency setting at all
<apachelogger> well, it is contributing to business of the system
 * apachelogger is all for zen desktops TBH
<apachelogger> then again I am also using flux at times
<apachelogger> Nightrose: any clues on that weird naming scheme that implies linuxtag is always longer than one day and linuxtage are one day?
<Nightrose> lol
<apachelogger> a study colleage turned that into a running gag the other day
<Nightrose> no idea
<apachelogger> Nightrose: "gehst du zu den linuxtag?" ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when is that anyway?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google linuxtag berlin
<kubotu> Results for linuxtag berlin: 1. LinuxTag 2010: http://www.linuxtag.org/ | 2. LinuxTag 2010: http://www.linuxtag.org/2010/en.html | 3. Linux Tag - Berlin | Spread Firefox: http://www.spreadfirefox.com/node/3775
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope - got akademy and community leadership summit coming up in july already
<Nightrose> so no linuxtag for me
 * apachelogger seems to remember that he cant go there for some reason
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you are too busy :(
<Nightrose> i am indeed
<apachelogger> too much work and no time for apachelogger makes Harald sad :(
<Nightrose> but so looking forward to a trip to finland and the us
<Nightrose> awwww
<Nightrose> *hug*
<apachelogger> *rehug*
<Tm_T> Finland... should make a trip there, yes
<apachelogger> ah
<Tm_T> oh wait
<apachelogger> the dictator is keynoting at linuxtag
<apachelogger> Tm_T: time for your meds
<apachelogger> oh cool bill hilf is also keynoting
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> I probably should consult my calendar again
<ScottK> Tm_T: How's powerpc?
<Tm_T> ScottK: still burning
<ScottK> Tm_T: They have pills for that now.
<Tm_T> lovely <3
<ScottK> Time to try the new xorg.
<ScottK> New laptop has ssd, so that didn't take long.
<Tm_T> my iPaq uses sdram as mass storage memory of some sort
<Tm_T> ScottK: rebootinh to live
<ScottK> Excellent
<debfx> it looks like kcm-touchpad doesn't really do error checking
<debfx> Touchpad::get_parameter() does some checks and returns NULL on error but the result is dereferenced anyway
<JontheEchidna> I really don't understand how a void function could return anything at all
<JontheEchidna> and still compile
<maco> i thought void functions could return anything they wanted without it being an error
<maco> while if you dont return on a non-void *then* its an error
<maco> void ends up acting like wildcard
<maco> youre supposed to assume it returns nothign when you call it
<maco> (i think one of my professors mentioned this recently and surprised me)
<Tm_T> maco: void also doesn't care if you don't return a thing
<Tm_T> it's, err, void
<maco> right, wildcard
<maco> * can match 0-infinity characters in a regex
<JontheEchidna> doesn't sound too safe to return from a void function, at any rate
<maco> agreed
<maco> the calling function shouldnt assume anything at all about what's returned because it *could* be anything
<JontheEchidna> lol: http://learnfrommyfail.com/2010/02/05/fail-story-lfmf-isa/
<ScottK> Nice
<maco> uh yeah agree with "omg who throws away chocolate?" and "chunky stuff goes in trash if you lack disposal"
<debfx> JontheEchidna: get_parameter returns void*
<maco> wait void pointer not just void?
<debfx> yes
<JontheEchidna> so I was right when I said it returned a pointer to a function?
<JontheEchidna> returning null in that situation would not be good
<JontheEchidna> insta-segfault
<debfx> are you talking about get_parameter()?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<debfx> it doesn't return a function pointer
<JontheEchidna> then does it returns a pointer to a wildcard value of whatever it wants? (e.g. the return value of another function?)
<debfx> yes
<maco> O_o
<maco> is it at least always the *same* function's return value?
<maco> if not: OH MY
<debfx> of course not ^^
<JontheEchidna> it looks to me like it's either returning dp_get_parameter or NULL
<JontheEchidna> NULL In the case where display && device is not true
<JontheEchidna> dp_get_parameter(display, device, name); otherwise
<debfx> really good coding style: (int)*(char*)Touchpad::get_parameter(...)
<JontheEchidna> O_o
<JontheEchidna> kill it with fire!
<JontheEchidna> (it's the only way to be sure)
<ScottK> Who's idea was this kcm?
 * JontheEchidna flees
<JontheEchidna> Synaptiks appears to have a much cleaner codebase. (And in fact, looks to be better all around in terms of functionality, UI, docs and such)
<JontheEchidna> the kcm-touchpad author also seems to have disappeared...
<JontheEchidna> I really must flee now though, time to go home. ;)
<debfx> how can I reproduce the crash? starting it as non-admin user doesn't work for me
<ScottK> debfx: Did you switch user and leave an admin user logged in?
<ScottK> You need to log the admin user out
<debfx> no, I logged in as non-admin directly after booting
<JontheEchidna> hmm, not leaving until 5 today. ok
<ScottK> It appears OOo does violence on read only sections of word documents in Lucid.  Does anyone have a document with such sections that could go in a bug report?  The only ones i have aren't distributable.
<ScottK> Did we ever get any good data on where we are on the translations suck-o-meter for this release?
<maco> ScottK: do they have to be made by MS Word or can OOo make a read only bit save as .doc and then fubar it when re-opened?
<ScottK> maco: Dunno.  The only ones I have were originally made in word
<JontheEchidna> Most languages should be fairly ok compared to upstream, as far as we know
<JontheEchidna> Lithuanian is screwed, though: bug 565294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565294 in rosetta "Plural translations are broken for Lithuanian language" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565294
<JontheEchidna> (this is something that wouldn't be a problem if we didn't use rosetta, for the record)
<JontheEchidna> But without multilingual people telling us the quality of changed translations in LP versus upstream, there's no way to know how good they are
<JontheEchidna> instead we'll either only get the reports after final release, or they'll just chalk it up to "kubuntu sucks" and never report :/
 * maco wishes she was more fluenter at being multilingual
<imbrandon> heh
<JontheEchidna> on the plus side, we have more langpacks on the cds than we have had in a long while
<debfx> does kcm-touchpad print anything on stderr before crashing?
<JontheEchidna> I've never been able to reproduce, as xorg doesn't detect my touchpad as a touchpad, and doesn't load the synaptics driver for it :(
<ScottK> I can reproduce it if you need information.
<debfx> ScottK: could you give me the console output and a stacktrace (with kcm-touchpad-dbgsym installed)
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> What's the sources.list line for the dbgsym repo?
<debfx> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<ScottK> Thanks
 * ScottK bets the package install goes better after he adds that
<maco> heh
<ScottK> What's the command to run kcm-touchpad from konsole?
<Tm_T> kcmshell4 --list tells the items
<Tm_T> then kcmshell4 <item>
<ScottK> Just starting systemsettings seemed to do it.
<ScottK> And crash ....
<Riddell> ScottK: dpm said he'd run the comparison tool after the language packs get built today
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds good
<ScottK> debfx: Traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421278/
<ScottK> debfx: Konsole output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421279/
<maco> i got my brother to upgrade to lucid a few days ago :)
<maco> maybe i'll corrupt him into a beta tester next time round instead of an RC tester....
<ScottK> Riddell: Was this tool run earlier in the cycle too?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes although I only saw output for one language
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It would have been nice to have some trend information.
<debfx> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<debfx> ScottK: does "synclient -l | grep VertEdgeScroll" output a format mismatch?
<ScottK> debfx: I can't switch users right at the moment.  I'll check shortly.
<ScottK> debfx: Yes
<ScottK> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421297/
<ScottK> debfx: Do you need anything else before I switch users?
<debfx> ScottK: don't think so
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee for Nightrose
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to Nightrose.
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> very much needed
<apachelogger> :)
<Nightrose> i'm drowning in paper proposals
<Nightrose> and need to put them all in a spreadsheet
<Nightrose> ohmy
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the KDE community is in need of a web 2.0 application to explore the full potential of proposal evaluation
<Nightrose> very much so
<apachelogger> can't be that difficult really, have a stict UI that commits a proposal to a database, then have a simple query page for the database
<apachelogger> that also makes processing a lot easier, if the submission UI is strict enough to enforce some sort of structure onto the submssion
<Nightrose> indeed
<Nightrose> email is quite the mess
<Nightrose> especially if a lot of people don't know what an abstract should look like
 * apachelogger notes that one could also do Qt apps that submit xml files to ftp, then have another app fetch that  ^^
<Riddell> we tried to use whozzname for akademy when we had it in scotland
<apachelogger> since no one wants to use the php
<Riddell> to submit papers
<Riddell> but the server was broken on the day and nobody has trusted it since
 * apachelogger notes that this is why xml + ftp might be better ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: going to froscon?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: if workwork sends me yes
<Nightrose> i've suggested it would be a good idea to do so today ;-)
<apachelogger> hehe :D
 * apachelogger is thinking about proposing a talk
<apachelogger> as usual I dont know about what though ^^
<apachelogger> also I have no clue when the cfp ends
<Riddell> apachelogger: one hour to go (in my timezone) submit quick!
<apachelogger> Riddell: not akademy, Nightrose is already under so much load :)
<apachelogger> + I think we already established that I cannot attend akademy for some reason
<Nightrose> apachelogger: one more can't break me...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: ftp is never better.
<apachelogger> 3-10th July is about exam time
<apachelogger> ScottK: ftp never ever breaks the servers
<apachelogger> well, I never saw that happen though
<ScottK> ftp is so 1992.
<apachelogger> it regularly happens that some db (and by that I mean the devil of relational databases) takes down a serve
<ScottK> ftps, sftp, or scp at least please.
<apachelogger> point being?
<ScottK> Point being don't use ftp.
<apachelogger> sftp is ftp tunneled through a ssh channel, isnt it?
<ScottK> Mostly.
<apachelogger> it's not like you would submist most stuff via ssl either ;)
<ScottK> They key point being the through the tunnel.
<apachelogger> especially not if the devial of relational databases is backing the web UI
<ScottK> Friends don't let their friends use FTP.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> well, so be it some other old protocol
<apachelogger> we could also 777 on some http server ;)
<apachelogger> or send by mail after all
<apachelogger> though kmail is not as dynamic in viewing the data as a custom UI would be
 * apachelogger notes that krake disappeared and didnt tell apachelogger when to be where ^^
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> nixternal: http://blog.nixternal.com/2010.03.23/desktop-help-summit-2010-pictures-available/ havent seen that one before
<apachelogger> <3
<maco> nixternal: i showed that pic to one of my old profs and he goes "yes, kde IS the best. do you use kde yet?" and i pointed to kickoff and said "what does that look like?" and he goes "you DO! when did you switch?"
<maco> and then he complained that there's no plasmoid in the panel to use as a konsole like in kde3. i found one called plasmacon but oh goodness does it fail horribly inside the panel
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-24
<Amto_res> Adri2000: ping
<debfx> ScottK: could you please try this kcm-touchpad debdiff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421345/
<debfx> it should disable the kcm instead of crashing
<JontheEchidna> if that works, you're mine and every non-admin kubuntu user's hero :)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, we need to get Ark to use org.kubuntu.restrictedInstall to install unrar for maverick...
<debfx> it doesn't actually fix the problem though
<JontheEchidna> well, better than crashing it for everybody ;)
<JontheEchidna> that's what I'm most worried about, since even visiting the keyboard and mouse module crashes the whole of System Settings
<JontheEchidna> but, I think that there's no question that it needs replaced for 10.04
<JontheEchidna> er, 10.10
<debfx> synaptiks even has a bug tracker, that's certainly an improvement
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! | 10.04 LTS RC released! | Entering Ultimate Release Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu <3 Channel | Test ISO images! | 10.04 LTS RC released! | Entering Ultimate Release Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | All RC blockers fixed or deferred. Good job guys!
 * txwikinger has a feature request for konq or re-konq or whatever will be the KDE browser
<ScottK> debfx: I have to release work to do first.  I
<ScottK> I'll see if I can get to it tonight
<ScottK> debfx: Looking into it now.  In the future, please use pastebins that don't require logins.
<msv> Are testers still needed for upgrading Kubuntu from Karmic to Lucid?
<ScottK> Yes, although at this point it's probably better to wait until Monday when we're officially testing the final stuff.
<msv> Cool.  I have a launchpad account and am setting up a QA account.  I have a dual boot gutsy/karmic laptop
<ScottK> debfx: No crash with the non-admin user (was just inactive) and still works with admin user, so I'd call it a win.
<msv> so I would be upgrading just the karmic partition.
<ScottK> Right, but I'm not the best person to ask for details.  I'm about to go pass out.
<msv> Okay, I'll try again Monday.  Thanks =)
<apachelogger> maco: plasmacon is written in the py... ;)
<debfx> ScottK: does paste.ubuntu.com require to be logged in? :o
<jussi> ScottK: they reversed the paste.ubuntu.com login thing a month or 2 ago...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> lets hope rc1 doesnt fail me
<apachelogger> otherwise Ill switch to gentoo
<apachelogger> they have such nice people here
<apachelogger> and explained me that compiling up to KDE will only take me like one weekend
<valorie> hahaha
<valorie> pretty much ALL of a weekend
<valorie> and then open office.....
<jussi> hahahahhhahahaha
<apachelogger> valorie: except that I use unbloated software and hence would compile ko instead of ooo :P
<Sput> apachelogger: pfff, on a modern machine, installing Gentoo including KDE shouldn't take more than half a day
<Sput> and we do have a binary package for openoffice, valorie :P
<Sput> (if you don't feel like waiting 4 hours on that)
<JontheEchidna> dammit!
<JontheEchidna> bug 534915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534915 in kpackagekit "Czech translations in Ukrainian kpackagekit translation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534915
<JontheEchidna> this is ridiculous
<JontheEchidna> technically an upstream bug, though
<JontheEchidna> but still, it pisses me off :(
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: Ctech translations can cause very strange things sometimes...
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: it's a matter of upstream handing us a busted tarball, the launchpad people using their magic powers to fix things, and then everything breaking again the next upload :(
<Mamarok> did that fix get pushed upstream and talked about with tsdgeos?
<Mamarok> else it will not get fixed by sheer magic upstream I would say
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: it was fixed in kpackagekit 0.6.0, but that depends on an API/10n-unstable version of packagekit
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: still, please talk to tsdgeos, he is coordinating the translations, he can help with that
<Mamarok> just be very nice with him, he totally lacks any sort of humor
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately it's a bit too late for kubuntu... the best we could probably do is delete the Czech translation and replace them with the uk ones again, so that it'll get fixed with the first post-release translations update
<JontheEchidna> langpack deadline was 2 days ago :(
<Mamarok> right, then deleting it is probably better
<Mamarok> but please talk to tsdgeos upstream nonetheless, else it ends up again as a "bad Kubuntu" issue
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: would you happen to know if this is official, or just some guy packaging playround stuff? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Phonon-MPlayer-Backend?content=123714
<JontheEchidna> I'm tending towards somebody throwing tarballs of playground crap on kde-apps
<Mamarok> not official AFAIK, that backend is not maintained since ages
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: but please ask sandsmark for confirmation in #phonon
<JontheEchidna> kk
<Mamarok> and since it is in playground anyway...
<Mamarok> I have never seen somebody use that backend
<JontheEchidna> well, you may soon, seeing as he's providing i386 binaries
<Mamarok> it was promised ages ago, but that would be the very first changes I see in a long time
<JontheEchidna> svn hasn't been touched in 8 months
<Mamarok> well, it is stupid, because we are working hard on the vlc-backend, we better work on on really good backend instead of 4 crappy ones
 * persia cheers on Colin Guthrie on his work in phonon backends
<JontheEchidna> ^He also did the PulseAudio integration work for Phonon in general.
<apachelogger> tallking about that
<JontheEchidna> Too bad Phonon 4.4 was such a mess release-wise. (No blame to the phonon folk)
<apachelogger> is ours still busted!
<apachelogger> s/!/?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: reports say, yes.
<apachelogger> computer says no
<apachelogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> oh, neat!
<apachelogger> anyone got psql questions
<apachelogger> I have a psql dude walking around
<JontheEchidna> you were brave enough to install PA?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dunno, I never know if I got PA
<apachelogger> then at some point I reinstall and all works again
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> I think I might try it in 4.5, to test out the fancy new kmix0r
 * apachelogger goes looking for krake
<Quintasan> oooh
<Quintasan> my head @_@
<ScottK> jussi: Not if you try to download the file.
 * ScottK has PA installed due to this machine coming with Ubuntu and so far has found it to work.
<ScottK> Riddell: I just uploaded debfx's kcm-touchpad fixes.  Over to you to decide if you want them in for the release or not.
 * Riddell takes a keek
<debfx> I don't think the bug is specific to non-admin users
<debfx> logout and login again is enough to trigger it
<ScottK> That's just how I could recreate it reliably
<debfx> when I do that some synaptic properties are invalid and the desktop effects are disabled
<debfx> not sure if that's somehow related
<ScottK> debfx: For me this is the type of change that I don't think fully resolves the problem, but I have no doubt makes things better.
<Riddell> it solves the problem for me
<Riddell> so I'll let it in
<Riddell> thanks debfx
<Riddell> shtylman: how's that MBR ubiquity issue coming along?
<shtylman> Riddell: I committed the fix yesterday
<Riddell> lovely
<shtylman> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/4111
<shadeslayer> do i need to specify quilt in the build dep,if ive switched to 3.0 packaging?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> (fsvo of no - there are circumstances where it may be required, but usually not and I don't recall the details)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: then why do i get a lintian error? W: rekonq source: quilt-series-but-no-build-dep
<shadeslayer> i have a patch in debian/patches/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: First, it's a warning and not an error.  Second, the version of lintian you
<ScottK> are using may not know about the v3 stuff
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im on lucid...
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<shadeslayer> sorted :)
<daskreech> nixternal: ping
<shtylman> sebas: do you guys still use KD executor for gui testing? have you ever tried frologic squish? I would like to use one of those tools to possibly do some automated testing of the installer... do they do any sort of discount for open source customers?
<neversfelde> bulldog98: any news on amarok beta for karmic?
<bulldog98> neversfelde: I haven’t found someone for testing yet
<neversfelde> bulldog98: try to ask in #kubuntu(-de)
<yuriy> hiya folks
<ScottK> Hello yuriy
<yuriy> leaving to Amsterdam today :D
<Riddell> yuriy: what's happening in Amsterdam?
<JontheEchidna> looks like I'm sharing a flight to UDS with a kernel dude.
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, looks like dantti has a flight booked for UDS too :)
<JontheEchidna> looks like there'll be plenty of 11:05 arrivals to share a taxi with
<yuriy> Riddell: vacation. visiting a friend who's studying there
<JontheEchidna> I have to leave UDS midway through friday. Oh wellz
<yuriy> just thought i'd mention it cause i figure there is a good number of KDE folks in the NL
<nigelbabu> nixternal: thank you (re: linkedin)
<ryanakca> ofirk: I've asked the sysadmins to please push our RT along, I'm heading out, I'll be back tomorrow night.
<ofirk> ryanakca: good!
<ofirk> ryanakca: contact me when you are back
<ryanakca> ofirk: will do
<lex79> Riddell: can soprano 2.4.3 go into lucid-updates ?
<lex79> http://soprano.sourceforge.net/node/46
<ScottK> lex79: Is it just that bugfix?
<lex79> ScottK: it seems so
<ScottK> Then it probably qualifies
<lex79> the package is here https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<ScottK> lex79: What it will most need is a bug that describes the problem and gives a proper test case for testers to verify the fix.
<lex79> ah right
<daskreech> !info basket lucid
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~beta1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3334 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<daskreech> :-D
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> Riddell: hmm, can I get a branch like ~kubuntu-members/gluon/ubuntu instead of +junk? :O
<lex79> ScottK: Trug said the crash he mentioned in the news/changelog is triggered by experimental code from telepathy-kde project
<lex79> So I think we don't need the new release :)
<ScottK> lex79: Probably not worth an SRU then.
<ScottK> Agreed
<lex79> kk
<JontheEchidna> lex79, ScottK: funny you should mention soprano bugs... kde bug 155
<JontheEchidna> er
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 155 could not be found
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 235280
<ubottu> KDE bug 235280 in general "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV [Soprano::Error::ErrorCache::clearError(), Soprano::Error::ErrorCache::setError(), Soprano::Client::ClientModel::addStatement()]" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235280
<JontheEchidna> bug 566116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566116 in kdebase-runtime "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in QHashData::detach_helper2()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566116
<lex79> oh, good !
<lex79> but strange, trueg said it's a fix just for a bug with telepathy
<JontheEchidna> huh, weird
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: do you know how to register ~kubuntu-members/gluon branch?
<lex79> Quintasan: you should create a project in launchpad first
<lex79> gluon project
<lex79> and then create a branch
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> Sounds like SRU material after all then.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: As I told lex79, we'll need an Ubuntu bug with a good test case to demonstrate the problem and that it's fixed.
<JontheEchidna> ah, then that doesn't quite meet the requirements
<lex79> I think the problem is found the test since it happens randomly with dolphin
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If it's not perfectly reproducable it might still be OK.
<JontheEchidna> the user thinks that the bug is him not being able to install anything, so we aren't going to get much from him...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Get jjesse to try it.  He can crash anything.
<JontheEchidna> lol
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is bug 569129 a bug? To me it looks like it'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569129 in kdebase-workspace "System and utilities icons are smaller than the rest of the displayed icons." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569129
<JontheEchidna> s starting a second row of icons
<JontheEchidna> which are smaller
<neversfelde> there is a karmic package of amarok 2.3.1 beta in the backports beta ppa
<neversfelde> thanks to bulldog98 for packaging it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not a bug.  See the comments
<JontheEchidna> k, thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: uploading alpha release of gluon
<Riddell> Quintasan: where to?
<Riddell> Quintasan: you can make a branch like ~kubuntu-members/gluon/ubuntu by firstly registering a project called gluon in launchpad
<Riddell> then just push it, assuming you're a member of ~kubuntu-members
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~kubuntu-members/gluon/ubuntu
<Quintasan> Riddell: I did that
<Quintasan> Riddell: to backports, the previous version was lying there so I figured I would upload it there too
<Quintasan> though now that you mention it, it should go to Beta Backports rather.
<Riddell> if it's a beta yes it should
<Quintasan> okay, reuploading
<Quintasan> good night everyone
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/143 "Amarok, KOffice, KDevelop Beta Packages Updates"
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-25
<daskreech> Riddell: Want to be more clear as to the version for Amarok on Lynx?
<Riddell> I'm afraid not, konqueror crashes now when I try to edit it :(
<daskreech> svn up?
<daskreech> Riddell: Any points missing from Kubuntu LTS that you would like to see there?
<LaserJock> if I kill virtuoso is it going to do bad things?
<LaserJock> ScottK: so I installed kubuntu-netbook
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'm guessing virtuoso is not your friend.
<LaserJock> ScottK: since I logged in this virtuoso/nepomuk process is taking all my CPU
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> I think if you kill it it won't affect much.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna is our expert, IIRC.
<ScottK> LaserJock: How much RAM does your netbook have?
<ScottK> We should have a patch that keeps it from running on systems with 1GB or less.
<LaserJock> 1 GB of RAM
<LaserJock> so I killed it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I thought it wasn't supposed to run on 1GB systems?
<LaserJock> nepomuk processes are still taking a fair amount, but at least it's no 100%
<ScottK> You would think by now upstreams would have learned the lesson that searching is not so cool it gets to steal all the CPU.
<LaserJock> especially on first start-up
<LaserJock> I was about to start my review with "performance is not so great"
<ScottK> Yeah.  I can imagine.
<LaserJock> but I've been through this enough to know to check top first ;-)
<ScottK> IIRC that running on a 1GB system is a bug.
<LaserJock> when I first got my netbook and put UNE on it I was really disappointed
<LaserJock> only to realize Gnome-Do was killing it with 100% CPU usage the entire time
<ScottK> Nice.
<LaserJock> I almost wonder if some sort of "Hmmm, a process seems to be taking a lot of your CPU" notification
<LaserJock> would be helpful
<daskreech> ScottK: I have 600MB and it runs on my computer
<ScottK> daskreech: I think that's not good.
<LaserJock> it's sort of like a full hard drive
<ScottK> Yeah.
<daskreech> And I have near 700 GB of Data
<LaserJock> is this only used for strigi?
<daskreech> So I just started nepomuk and left it running overnight
<ScottK> I'm not sure what an ordinary user would know what to do about it.
<daskreech> LaserJock: It's the culmination of strigi
<ScottK> LaserJock: No, also for nepomuk (semantic desktop stuff)
<LaserJock> is that related by chance to these "open desktop" widgets?
<ScottK> No.  It's wired more deeply into the system than that.
<LaserJock> k
<ScottK> KDE is going full force for sematic desktop (whatver that means).
<LaserJock> I just wondered because the "open desktop" and "knowledgebase" widgets didn't seem to work for me
<LaserJock> well, I don't know, they didn't do anything so I wondered
<ScottK> The knowledgebase one is somewhat flaky to me.
<ScottK> We didn't customize that at all, just went with upstream defaults.  If you decide you care about widgets on the desktop you'll change them anyway.
<LaserJock> sure, I already did ;-)
<LaserJock> there are *so* many widgets these days
<ScottK> The twitter/identi.ca one seems to finally work this cycle.
<ScottK> There are.
<LaserJock> the Remember the Milk one works, very slick looking too
<ScottK> Cool.
<LaserJock> not sure I'm crazy about scrolling the screen for widgets, but there's not a lot you can do on such a small screen
<ScottK> I think it's a decent accomodation to the form factor.
<ScottK> One package I really like is akonadi-kde-resource-googledata.
<ScottK> With that I get automatic sync between my Google account and local addressbook/calendar data.
 * rgreening is installing KNR now on Acer One...
<ScottK> Since I also have an Android phone, it works out very nicely.
<LaserJock> well, I have to say the interface is better than what I thought from looking at screenshots
<ScottK> I guess that's good.
<LaserJock> autohiding panel is a bit difficult when dealing with apps with menus
<ScottK> When I demo'ed the tech preview at the last UDS a lot of people said they thought it was similar to UNR.
<LaserJock> but you get a lot of screen real estate
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> It's not ideal, but I think it's a good trade off.
<ScottK> Maximizing available screen real estate was a big design focus.
<LaserJock> UNE has a persistent panel
<LaserJock> but it's a bit small
<LaserJock> some similar ideas, different ordering
<LaserJock> the launcher is pretty nice, I like that it as a search (missing in UNE)
<ScottK> AFAIK they were done fairly independently .
<LaserJock> yeah, I imagine
<LaserJock> it's interesting to see where independent designs converge
<ScottK> Some early prototypes of the KDE U/I were demonstrated at the joint desktop summit in Gran Canaria.
<ScottK> I know there were some Canonical Ux people there.
<ScottK> So it may not have been completely independent.
 * daskreech shrugs. They seem to be pulling best of breed in and forging
<ScottK> Plaigarism is the sincerest form of flattery.
<daskreech> Fairly certain at some point Ubuntu will be a loose approximation of GNOME
<ScottK> It will be interesting to see what happens when Gnome shell lands.
<LaserJock> I don't exactly look forward to that :(
<ScottK> From what little I understand it, it seems like Canonical is headed in a bit of a different direction.
<daskreech> LaserJock: Why not?
<LaserJock> I haven't tried it yet, but I hope they don't force usage before it's stable enough
<LaserJock> well, because new things generally suck :-)
<LaserJock> until things get worked out
<ScottK> daskreech: Think KDE 4.0 and wonder why he might be worried.
<LaserJock> well, something like that
<LaserJock> KDE had 4.0 and is very very well organized
<LaserJock> GNOME is much more haphazard
<daskreech> ScottK: Gnome SHELL isn't KDE 4.0
<daskreech> It's a rough bump into KDE 3.0
<ScottK> daskreech: We'll see.  It seems to have some similar concepts to what plasma had for 4.0 behind it.
<daskreech> They aren't rewriting anything they are adding a new option that will phase out the still maintained new one
<ScottK> Right, so not so hard a transition.
<LaserJock> well
<daskreech> Gnome 3.0 is for most intents and purposes a pushpin in the timeline that arbitrarily says Look this is a new version
<daskreech> If they didn't do Gnome Shell there would be no other real visible changes to Gnome
<ScottK> Sure.
<LaserJock> I'm worried that it will be harder a transition than people are letting on and it will not be independent (so it'll ripple through the desktop)
<daskreech> LaserJock: I'm not sure what you think will happen but it won't destroy anything
<ScottK> I don't understand Canonical's strategy for it.  At least from what I've seen (not that I look really hard) they are pressing on with their own vision and not worrying about it.
<LaserJock> I think it'll very likely suck developer time/energy away from other things that are maybe more needed
<ScottK> So I think concern that where Ubuntu is going will end up cross threaded with where upstream Gnome is going is not unreasonable.
<LaserJock> and then it won't really add much of anything
<daskreech> ScottK: Canonical will soon be it's own software stack I'm sure
<ScottK> daskreech: Maybe that's the plan.
<daskreech> They have already started saying things like if you would like the Ubuntu users to enjoy your application now would be the time to make patches
<daskreech> ScottK: they aren't quite that dumb but they are that stubborn
<daskreech> There is huge value to networking and community effects.
<daskreech> It's how they pulled from Debian and made an Ubuntu experience
<daskreech> No possible way that the plan is to sever that with the rest of the Linux world. But if they divine that this is a valuable path they are going to chase it and promote others follow by including the changes they make
<ScottK> I'm curious how this no systray thing will go.
<daskreech> I'm sure they are too
<ScottK> My favorite being the one that was sure it wouldn't be a problem to expect Skype to accomodate it.
<daskreech> I'm just glad that it can be done. I can't fathom trying to do this kind of thing in Microsoft and getting it to ship in WIndows
<ScottK> Agreed.
<LaserJock> I find it also interesting to see how "we are our own upstream" works out
<ScottK> Yeah.
<daskreech> I like the merging of Gnome Apple an Windows 7 in having persistency of applications and actions even if they are not running
<daskreech> Some good stuff happening
<ScottK> So far I think they have a mix of good ideas and bad ones.
<LaserJock> as long as things can "shake out" and don't get stuck in "we have to keep this just because"
<ScottK> LaserJock: I haven't seen a lot of openness to revisit previous decisions so far.
<LaserJock> not particularly no
<LaserJock> not on the design level
<ScottK> I am still completely boggled at the notion that if I click on a notification it's bad if something useful happens.
<daskreech> LaserJock: So far I can't think of an Idea they have vocally dropped but then I don't know if that's because they have a stubborn we must stick to it agenda or what they have done so far has been good
<daskreech>  I know that people in general who are getting the end release distro seem to be pretty accepting of whatever comes
<LaserJock> ScottK: I get it in practice. it means I don't have to freak out if I miss a notification
<ScottK> LaserJock: That's exactly how they have it wrong.
<ScottK> They solved the wrong problem.
<LaserJock> well, they solved part of the problem, IMO
<ScottK> The problem isn't having actions, the problem is having actions be the only way to do something.
<daskreech> LaserJock: I've had two different experiences with that. Either I find notifications very very distracting or I stop looking at them altogether which after an hour makes me wonder why they are there
<LaserJock> I don't have a problem not click on notifications
<LaserJock> it does seem a bit too difficult to deal with actions though
<ScottK> LaserJock: An example: with my Quassel IRC, I get a notification when I get highlighted.  If I click on it, I get taken to that channel.  If I miss it and still want to respond, I click on the systray icon and I still go to the channel.
<LaserJock> right
<ScottK> I think the design goal of the user not being rushed is very good.
<LaserJock> I go straight to the window either way
<ScottK> I think that they drew a poor implementation to reach that goal and then insisted it was the goal.
<LaserJock> there is still a sense of having different modes (go straight to window or go to messaging menu)
<LaserJock> hmm
<daskreech> LaserJock: Aslo Empathy is broken
<LaserJock> I actually like that notifications aren't actions
<ScottK> I have the KDE version of the messaging menu (it's still an indicator) and I also like it.
<LaserJock> but I didn't find notifications that were actionable very annoying in the first place
<ScottK> I think it's great when I've been away from my computer and come back to a bunch of highligets.
<ScottK> So I want a complete list.
<LaserJock> I have more problems with having the notification menu disconnected from the app
<ScottK> For reacting real time when I'm at the computer though I think it's far inferior to just clicking on the notification or the icon.
<LaserJock> so if I go straight to the apps window, it doesn't clear the notifications necessarily
<LaserJock> I just go to the app though
<ScottK> The KDE one does that sometimes, but it usually works out.
<LaserJock> it's a click either way
<LaserJock> either click on the notification or click on the app
<ScottK> Yes, although going via the menu can take you to the right spot in the app.
<LaserJock> right, but that's why you can minimize to systray anymore
<LaserJock> you always have the apps there (for better or worse)
<ScottK> I really like the fact that in Quassel the icon/notification takes me to the right channel.
<verbalshadow> i like the message indicator, mostly because it gets rid so about 4 different icons in the systray
<ScottK> It didn't get rid of any yet for me.
<ScottK> I get enough out of the Quasel and Kmail icons that I prefer to have them around still.
<LaserJock> so far for me it's a net loss in total
<verbalshadow> just need a plugin in for choqok
<ScottK> I don't IM, so that doesn't enter into it.
<LaserJock> I have 3 icons (gwibber, evolution, and empathy) rolled into one, but I have 2 new  ones for the session that are wide
<LaserJock> what bugs me the most is that there are no preferences, no options
<ScottK> The fact that I can control which icons I see and don't see on an icon by icon basis now in KDE made the most difference for me on the systray
<ScottK> LaserJock: I told you before you want to be a KDE user.
<ScottK> Then you can have preferences.
<verbalshadow> :)
<maco> i have the message indicator plasmoid but its useless to me as it just shows all 100-or-so of my kmail folders *all the time*
<maco> LaserJock: come on jordan, come to the darkside. kubotu will give you cookies ;-)
<LaserJock> ScottK: I want preferences, not every possible combination and permutation of possible configurations ;-)
<ScottK> LaserJock: KDE has started to realize that an infinitude of preferences is not idea.
<maco> yeah kde4 is actually usable, unlike kde3
 * maco runs
<ScottK> But just on the topic of system tray, I could easily run without one if I wanted to and I can decide on an icon by icon basis if they should be shown, hidden, or left to the app to decide.
<LaserJock> you know, I just started to like KDE when KDE3 was killed off
<ScottK> So it's very easy to get exactly what I want.
<ScottK> The stuff that was annoying me about taking up too much space is now pretty well resolved.
<ScottK> BTW, I totally agree about Chromium.  I'm liking it a lot.
<ScottK> I'm a little worried about using a browser that's in Universe.  I need to look into how it's going to be kept up.
<LaserJock> perhaps
<LaserJock> it's long been more stable than Firefox ever was for me
<ScottK> It's not stability I'm worried about, it's security.
<LaserJock> I'm really surprised that a browser this good could be this good so fast
<ScottK> AFAIK there are no really secure web browsers.
<LaserJock> it's almost an oxymoron
<maco> i have choqok, quassel, and skype set to "auto" yet all three stay in the tray full time  when running :-/
<ScottK> At the last UDS, shtylman was asking everyone "Have you tried Chromium".
<ScottK> maco: The app needs to be designed to do something with the auto setting.
<maco> i see
<ScottK> Witness the device notifier will hide itself if it didn't detect stuff now.
<maco> right
<ScottK> It used to be both not in the tray and always present.
<ScottK> Took up a huge amount of space.
<ScottK> It would be nice of Akregator would autohide when there were no unread posts.
<LaserJock> is the ordering of elements in the panel come from upstream?
<LaserJock> s/is/does/
<ScottK> Except we added the lock/logout widgets
<ScottK> Panel configurability is not on par at all with plasma desktop yet.
<LaserJock> it's a bit weird having the window control all the way on the right
<ScottK> Agreed.
<LaserJock> I'm used to having it next to the launcher area (center of panel)
<LaserJock> on the other hand, the X is in the top right corner where you'd expect :-)
<ScottK> They put it on the left initially, but concluded it should go on the right so the X to close windows would be where people expect it.
<ScottK> Yes, exaclyt.
<ScottK> Rather ironic given Ubuntu's configuration now.
 * maco giggles
<LaserJock> in UNE it seems more like a tab
<LaserJock> so the X is on the right side of the tab
<maco> like in firefox?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> so it doesn't feel like a window decoration context, IMO
<LaserJock> it feels more like closing tabs
<maco> firefox switched from a single close button to one-per-tab after eye tracking testing showed that people would look at that button, pause, then dismiss it and keep looking for a way to close the tab
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> so I like in UNE I have, from  left to right, 1) the place I start apps 2) the place where apps live 3)  the title of current app 4)X to close that app
<LaserJock> for Kubuntu netbook 1 is on the opposite side of the window as 3 & 4 and 2 is hidden in 3
<daskreech> LaserJock: Chrome was built by Google buying nearly all the Mozilla dev heads. So the stuff they had planned for Firefox they just did it 2-3 years earlier since they didn't have to work around Cruft
<LaserJock> daskreech: ah, that make sense
<daskreech> ScottK: +1 on akregator
<ScottK> daskreech: It might be worth filing a wish on b.k.o if there isn't one.
<LaserJock> how has the bug forwarding thing worked out?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna is probably the one with the best view on that.
<ScottK> I know that for me filing tracebacks upstream has resulted in a lot more of my crashes getting fixed than filing them on Launchpad ever did.
<daskreech> ScottK: Shall I?
<ScottK> daskreech: Yes.  Please.
<daskreech> ScottK: Ok I'll drop it on my To-do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jussi> ScottK: hei! Any idea when those backports will be done?
<Quintasan> hello
<larsivi> you gents know if a nepomukfilewatch memory leak has been reported?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Strigi will not start on 1 GB if machines, but only if it's the first start of nepomuk ever. (So on the live cd, and then on the first login)
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't think of a way to make it happen for existing installs without destroying user config
<JontheEchidna> or destroying freedom to choose whether or not they wanted strigi on their 1GB or less machines
<JontheEchidna> (People did complain when a bug accidentally caused the patch to always disable strigi on 1GB systems, period)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Lucid?content=123354
<Quintasan> why we are not using it >_<
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: there is the part about us being in every freeze ever when it was released ;P
<Quintasan> who cares
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> it looks awesome
<Quintasan> goes with our plymouth theme
<Quintasan> well, I think it's time to start reading some Qt development books
<Quintasan> I still don't get why we want KPackageKit, I think Shaman2 could be ready
<Quintasan> for Maveric ofc
<JontheEchidna> KPackageKit is, at the least, certain to work. (Even if a bit suboptimally)
<JontheEchidna> Shaman2 on the other hand doesn't have a backend that can install stuff on a debian system aside from Packagekit
<JontheEchidna> Going to shaman2 is making the same mistake that going to KPackagekit was
<Quintasan> well, it has, but I will need to poke the guy to get to work or even try helping him (lol no knowledge of C++)
<JontheEchidna> e.g. the jump to the new, shiny tech that promises to be the Ultimate Solution (tm)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I'm working on a shaman backend, as it happens :)
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/shaman/libshaman/backends/qapt/ <- requires playground/libs/libqapt otherwise you'll get the other/old apt backend
<JontheEchidna> Currently it's read-only, with the exception that you can check for updates
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> I thought we'd like packagekit backend better
<Quintasan> I have submitted a patch some time ago
<JontheEchidna> well, PackageKit is most of the reason KPackageKit sucks :P
<Quintasan> agreed
<JontheEchidna> we'd just be trading one face of fail for another
<Quintasan> anyways I can help?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Know anything about the libapt-pkg library?
<JontheEchidna> As it stands, if I can get support for installing/removing packages in libqapt, it'd be a fairly complete library
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: not really but if it is not really complicated I think I could try to play around with it
 * JontheEchidna giggles a little
<JontheEchidna> the api is horrible
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: let me get it stright, libqapt uses libapt-pkg libs?
<Quintasan> and libqapt is used by shaman?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: libqapt is a Qt wrapper over the ugly libapt-pkg api
<JontheEchidna> which is then used to implement the shaman backend
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: are there any docs for libapt-pkg?
<JontheEchidna> mwahaha
<JontheEchidna> if you're lucky, some of the libapt-pkg headers may have a bit of docs in the class headers
<Quintasan> oh crap
<Quintasan> @_@
<JontheEchidna> That's the beauty of libqapt. It does all the ugly stuffs, giving you a nice, sane, documented api
<JontheEchidna> and it's not limited to shaman. You could conceivably make a standalone package manager with it
<Quintasan> libapt-pkg-doc
<Quintasan> ?
<JontheEchidna> ^Eh, mostly design stuff
<JontheEchidna> "How we can make this library suck the most"
<JontheEchidna> I've been looking at other things that use libapt-pkg such as synaptic, apt-get and the aptcc packagekit backend for examples
<Quintasan> and it sucks?
<JontheEchidna> libapt-pkg? No doubt. The libarary was grown, not designed
<JontheEchidna> oh, libept is another libapt-pkg wrapper, but not object-oriented enough for my tastes
<JontheEchidna> good example though
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> really
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> d(new BackendPrivate)
<JontheEchidna> that's common practice
<JontheEchidna> that way you can add/remove new private members later without breaking binary compat
<JontheEchidna> http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++
<persia> JontheEchidna: libcupt-perl is yet another interface, if you're looking at options.  No idea whether it matches your design preferences.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: okay, I rage quit, I'm too green for this
 * Quintasan wonders how to actually start
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Thanks for the interest anyhow. :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: your code just made me go "lol wtf is this, I don't get it >_<"
<Quintasan> 5 WTF's per second
<Quintasan> really
<Quintasan> :O\
<neversfelde> I get an akonadi self test everytime I start kontact, someone else experienced the same problem?
<_scottl> neversfelde: yeah it was solved in 10.04 for me
<neversfelde> _scottl: this is 10.04
<ScottK> apachelogger is the akonadi fixing guru.  I don't have this problem.
<apachelogger> entirely depends on what neversfelde's selftest says
<apachelogger> also I suspect a one minute timeout for the eventloop to return is still not enough
<apachelogger> especially when akonadi/mysql did not shut down properly and does recovering magic
<ScottK> If there's something one can do, it seems like decent release note material.
<apachelogger> note: mysql is the crap, so akonadi sometimes comes up with weird issues
 * apachelogger was talking about krake with this and he also agreed that like 99% of the akonadi issues one might encounter are mysql related
<apachelogger> s/about krake with this/about this with krake ;)
<debfx> could we add to the release notes that one needs to install kmozillahelper to get the kde integration for firefox (except when using the firefox installer)?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  That's a perfect release note item.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I messed up my system, have to fix it first and after that I will have a look at the selftest again
<ScottK> debfx: claydoh is, IIRC, the person to talk to.
<shtylman> ScottK: are you a chromium converter now? :)
<ramanK_> Hi there
<ramanK_> I have a problem with the brightness of the screen
<neversfelde> apachelogger: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/149 The problem is gone after deleting my Akonadi config, so it is probably my fault
<ramanK_> If The power profile be the performance mode , and I decrease the brighness , then every minute it increase my display brightness to the maximom
<ramanK_> what should I do?
<ramanK_> It's vey vey annoying !!!
<ramanK_> very very*
<debfx> ramanK_: this doesn't happen with other profiles?
<ramanK_> debfx: no
<debfx> ramanK_: does it only happend when the system is idle?
<ramanK_> debfx: no , it's happening all the time
<ramanK_> :(
<ScottK> shtylman: I'm not fully converted, but I can see the appeal.
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> give it time
<ScottK> shtylman: Is there a way I can make it so that if I click on a link to a .deb, it just opens in ark instead of downloading the file?
<shtylman> hmm... not sure... there might be a way, I don't know off the top of my head cause I always have things download to a downloads folder
<shtylman> that way if I need it again I have it
<shtylman> I see something called auto open settings
<shtylman> but it seems grayed out for me
<shtylman> so might be a feature to come
<ScottK> It's pretty common for me to need to inspect files like that so I want them to open in ark and not be left laying around afterwards.
<ScottK> In Konqueror it's just right click, open with ....
<shtylman> how do you do it now in chrome... just download and then click the downloaded item?
<shtylman> cause iirc the giant button for the download has an open with option
<ScottK> I'll check that out.
<ScottK> Maybe I just missed it.
<ScottK> I'm seeing a problem here on multiple systems where logoff of a non-admin user fails with some kind of glib error.
<ScottK> Did anyone else see it?
<lex79> need testers for this bug 551290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551290 in kubuntu-default-settings "plymouth theme ugly on binary nvidia driver" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551290
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<shadeslayer> lex79: nope.. but im using the -21 and -20 kernels,so not entirely sure if its reproducable
<lex79> uhmm, not sure
<shadeslayer> lex79: well his kernel boot command shows hes using the -18 kernel,so i cant say if its the kubuntu-default-settings or the kernel
<shadeslayer> other than that,its not reproducable
<lex79> I don't know, it works here and works for another user too
<shadeslayer> lex79: i had this initially but it was fixed later on...
<lex79> slacker_nl: what? the ugly theme with proprietary driver is only fixed in plymouth theme ubuntu, not in kubuntu
<lex79> ops sorry, I mean shadeslayer :)
<lex79> you should still have that bug, not anymore with my package
<shadeslayer> lex79: uh whut! i dont have it \o/
<shadeslayer> magic....
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> 1:10.04ubuntu23 << version of kubuntu default settings
<lex79> shadeslayer: which driver you use?
<shadeslayer> lex79: well i was using the nvidia driver till i added the xorg edgers ppa and switched to nouveau
<apachelogger> neversfelde: looks like your database was busted beyond scope anyway
<apachelogger> 100425 17:22:50 [Warning] Can't open and lock time zone table: Table 'mysql.time_zone_leap_second' doesn't exist trying to live without them
<apachelogger> 100425 17:22:50 [ERROR] Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.servers' doesn't exi
<lex79> shadeslayer: that bug is only with proprietary driver
<apachelogger> that should not happen with our update and init and whatnot scripts
<lex79> shadeslayer: you can't test my fix if you don't use proprietary
<shadeslayer> lex79: but the fact remains,that i didnt have that ugly screenshot with the proprietary drivers
<apachelogger> so I must assume it happens because the database is so badly broken that even the system tables are b0rked
<lex79> shadeslayer: strange
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah,the resolution was 1280x800 something on my 1440x900 LCD
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I got this problem on two different machines, probably the google akonadi client is the problem, I will have a look at this
<shadeslayer> but it wasnt that bad...
<ScottK> No one else has seen problems with non-admin users logging off?  I can replicate it on several machines with KDM/KDE, but not with KDM/Gnome.
<lex79> no here
<neversfelde> lex79: I can confirm that this nvidia/plymouth problem is fixed with your packages
<lex79> neversfelde: do you like the theme? it's not awesome but at least is watchable :)
<lex79> neversfelde: can you write your feedback in LP? thanks
<neversfelde> lex79: it is better than before :)
<neversfelde> lex79: sure
<lex79> :D
<ScottK> lex79: What video do you have?
<lex79> video card? nvidia gtx 260
<ScottK> All my failing machines are Intel.  Not sure if it's related
<lex79> I don't know... :( I have no problems here with KDM/KDE
<ScottK> Anyone else with Intel?
<lex79> maybe apachelogger...
<persia> ScottK: Can you replicate on a system that *doesn't* have GNOME installed, or just one with GNOME?
<ScottK> persia: Both
<ScottK> i.e. happens whether Gnome is installed or not
<persia> Hrm.  I'll see if I can replicate in a VM.
<ScottK> It does not, however, happen when I log out of Gnome with KDM and a non-admin user
<neversfelde> lex79: I have Intel hardware
<lex79> neversfelde: see the ScottK's problem with login/out with non admin user ^^
<neversfelde> ScottK: I'll try to reproduce the problem
<neversfelde> :)
<ScottK> neversfelde: Thanks
 * ScottK is updating a third machine to see how pervasive it is here.
<persia> Wow.  I hadn't tried a Kubuntu install in a VM before.  It uses *lots* of RAM.
<ScottK> It'll likely settle down once nepomuk's appetite is satisfied.
<persia> This is just running the installer on the liveCD, when I thought that was disabled.
 * persia usually does installs at 512MB, but has given this a bit more
<ScottK> Yes, it is disabled on the live CD
<persia> Looking into it a bit, I suspect the issue is really the 3D stuff: I end up doing it in software in a VM, which then requires memory for render space.
<persia> (and then apparently hurts performance because of neeting to send the results over the network)
<persia> (in summary: don't run Kubuntu Desktop in a VM with VNC and expect the experience one gets with a real install)
<neversfelde> ScottK: KDM crashes after logging out my testuser, but that seems to happen randomly and also with admin users
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK, so sounds like you get to file a different bug.
<ScottK> Yep.  Happens on netbook too.
<maco> im being asked on identi.ca to recommend a scanning app for kde. any suggestions? skanlite is all i see in an apt-cache search, and that doesnt seem to do multipage scanning or pdf output, so...?
<maco> (i use simple-scan or xsane)
<ScottK> skanlite is the most KDEish one.
<ScottK> IIRC some KOffice app could do that too.
<ScottK> maco: gwenview has an import from scanner function.
<maco> ok
<neversfelde> ScottK: I get the same error message every second time I logout
<ScottK> neversfelde: I filed my bug as Bug #569879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569879 in kdebase-workspace "Non-admin user logout fails on Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569879
<neversfelde> yes, already seen this
<neversfelde> I will file a second bug tomorrow, but that might be related
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like we have some logout issues that may need to be understood better and release noted if not fixed.
<persia> ScottK: I'm going to stop trying to replicate.  I (finally) managed to get the install complete and the non-admin user created, and X crashes.  I'm fairly sure I'd need to test in a more suitable environment (but need to fix my HD on that machine).
<ScottK> persia: OK.  Thanks for trying.
<ScottK> Don't forget to file the bug about the X crash.
<ScottK> Changing to nomodeset in the boot options fixes it.
 * ScottK tries on another machine.
<persia> Oops.  I already deleted the machine.
 * persia was deleting at the time of stopping replication, since that was easier than shutting down or anything.  Silly virtualisation making things too easy.
<neversfelde> ScottK: Bug #569897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569897 in kdebase-workspace "user logout fails every second time on Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569897
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK.  It appears that my problem doesn't happen every time either.
<ScottK> So I'm going to test some more before declaring I have a workaround
<neversfelde> good luck and gn8 :)
<ScottK> OK, so failed on the second try.
<ScottK> Mine by be every other try too.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<apachelogger> fooey
 * apachelogger forgot about a deadline and just managed to dump a heuristic evaluation because dearest svn discouraged him from commiting that stuff right away :(
<apachelogger> life--
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> good thing I have all that stuff in a repo itself ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-18
<jussi> hrm, how is the performance of kmail with imap now? or should I just go with dimap and be done with it....?
<bambee> morning
<Tm_T> jussi: both should work relatively well, although I've been using dimap mostly
<jussi> Tm_T: could you try reproduce a crash bug in contact natty for me? 
<Tm_T> I don't have natty yet, sorry
<jussi> oh (:
<Tm_T> but I have maverick and trunk KDE (;
<jussi> well, you could try right click on the column header for where the folders are, and try to switch it from automatic sorting to manual sorting (drag and drop)
<steveire> I'm interested in kontact 4.4 crashes/bugs/annoying dialogs still if you have them
<jussi> steveire: backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595413/
<jussi> btw, does anyone know the form of login name for b.k.o?  is it email address? 
<jussi> oh, nvm, I found it (its email address)
<steveire> jussi: Could you make a bug for that if there isn't one?
<steveire> Right, thanks
<jussi> steveire: kdebug 235467 may be it, but Im not sure how to check if it really is? 
<jussi> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205309
<ubottu> KDE bug 205309 in general "KMail segfaults during certain IMAP operations (KMMsgBase::storage, KMail::ImapJob::slotGetMessageResult)" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<jussi> steveire: how do I check if its a dupe of that? 
<steveire> Search for imapjob and KMMsgBase::storage()
<jussi> has imapjob, but not KMMsgBase::storage()
<afiestas> steveire: are you going to uds?
<jussi> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271199
<ubottu> KDE bug 271199 in general "Kmail/Kontact crashed on changging an imap setting" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<steveire> jussi Looks like a dupe alright
<steveire> afiestas: That's in May, right? No can do
<jussi> oh well. Im sure you will mark it as so :)
<steveire> Done. And you get that at random times?
<jussi> steveire: yeah, i cant seem to reproduce it currently - only started using kmail/kontact today
<steveire> Are you coming from another client or from a web client?
<afiestas> steveire: :(
<valorie> anybody around who knows anything about kcm?
<valorie> even a packagename?
<valorie> [01:09] <BajK> why is that Notifications for System helper untranslated on Kubuntu? It says "Show notifications for: Appölication crashes, Upgrade information, Restricted codec availability, Required reboots" -- it's all untranslated -.-
<Tm_T> valorie: "systemsettings" ?
<valorie> I asked him to file a bug, but
<valorie> you think that's it?
<valorie> !info systemsettings
<ubottu> systemsettings (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE 4 System Settings. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 291 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<Tm_T> it could be what you're looking for
<BajK> lol but why did they patch the systemsettings module itself instead of adding a kcm module for that ?
<jussi> valorie: being sexist goes both ways. ;)
<valorie> we're all just humans here, right?
<valorie> I mean, I wasn't implying that men aren't efficient and know their stuff
<valorie> :-)
<tsimpson> human, or at least very convincing AIs
<valorie> haha
<valorie> BajK: why didn't you ask HERE?
<valorie> lol
<BajK> eh :D
<BajK> usual human habit *g*
<valorie> sucks that you didn't see it a week ago
<BajK> string freeze?
<valorie> DarkwingDuck finished with the docs a few days ago
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> there have been a series of freezes, but I'm not up on where we are
<BajK> I think it was alreayd
<BajK> in maverick
<BajK> lucid
<valorie> in any case, it should be fixed
<valorie> late is better than never
<BajK> at least now they dont have this "You have 25 Sicherheitsaktualisierungen" :D
<valorie> ha
<bambee> debfx: personnally I do not understand why polkit does not raise an exception in this case... :\
<BajK> polkit is rather broken anyway^^
<bambee> (automatically I mean)
<bambee> or the agent could display "you entered a wrong/empty password"...
<bambee> imho
<bambee> (I don't know if an agent can be informed about that in polkit...)
<afiestas> Riddell: piiiing
<jussi> apachelogger: feel like updating this fro FF4? 
<jussi> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/oxygen/
<ulysses> jussi: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=117962
<jussi> ulysses: oooh! thanks!
<jussi> and it works nice :D
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<jussi> hrm, anyone know how to not get the 3g setup on _every_ login? Dont want to set it up, and dont have a sim card currently... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/213546/mobile-nag.png
<kubu2> kaffeine seems outdated? is it bec it's not def video player?
<Tm_T> kubu2: outdated?
<kubu2> I believe it's now 1.2.2 but repo is 1.1?
<kubu2> Tm_T: so what do you think?
<kubu2> and that's natty repo btw
<yofel> true, but too late now to update it for natty
<yofel> unless it's only bugfixes, which doesn't seem to be the case
<Tm_T> it should go to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<kubu2> yofel: - other fixes and improvements ...
<Tm_T> kubu2: yes, but it's not _only_ bugfix release
<yofel> bugfix *only* - it adds a few things too, and it's too late for any FFE now I think
<kubu2> yofel: - fix gnome screen saver inhibition, Updated (2011-04-05): 1.2.1 fixes a DVB-S2 tuning regression.
<kubu2> Tm_T: Updated (2011-04-17): 1.2.2 fixes a crash after removing channels.
<Tm_T> kubu2: yes, BUT
<yofel> that's not the issue, the problem is:
<yofel>   - add search function to epg 
<yofel>   - implement ATSC support for epg 
<Tm_T> 1.2.2 is basicly 1.2 and two quick additional fixes
<Tm_T> if we were in 1.2 already, 1.2.2 wouldn't be an issue
<Tm_T> but as we're not, it is an issue
<Tm_T> 1.2 was released 4.4. which is just too late for Natty
<Tm_T> IIRC
<yofel> well, if anyone would have remembered it an FFE might have been possible, as release freeze was on the 14th
<kubu2> ok..
<annma> hi, excellent work on Kubuntu Natty
<annma> I am very impressed
<annma> thanks everyone!
<shadeslayer> :D
<DarkwingDuck> thanks annma 
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<c2tarun> I was facing a problem with latest version of network-manager in repo, I thought that I should create a ppa and include the older version in it so that in case of crash I may get the older version, but on this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2 I am not able to find any link by which I can share that version into my ppa. Can anyone please help?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: ong
<shadeslayer> pong
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: dget the dsc file onto your machine
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: hope you remember the prob I was facing with n-m
<shadeslayer> yes
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok, after I dget the file? I should simply upload?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: bump the changelog to 0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu3~ppa1 and upload
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: got it :) thanks
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sorry may be I did something wrong, but there is no debian folder in it? why so?
<shadeslayer> what did you do?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/network-manager_0.8.4%7Egit.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2.dsc
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: dget -xu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/network-manager_0.8.4%7Egit.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu2.dsc
<c2tarun> ohh....
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: do I have to build the whole package again?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you could do that or upload to the ppa and upgrade the debs
<shadeslayer> your choice
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/upgrade/download 
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: building locally would be better i guess
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup, I am doing that :)
<txwikinger> how comes that okular does not print landscape, but document viewer does
<afiestas_> nobody replied to the bluedevil packaing email :/
<afiestas_> is the update that difficult? (since we're close to release)
<c2tarun> afiestas_: what kind of update are you talking about?
<c2tarun> afiestas_: ping
<afiestas_> c2tarun: all stable, bluedevil to 1.1 and libbluedevil to 1.9 (which is the same of 1.8.1 but with 2 new methods)
<afiestas_> 1 new method, indeed
<c2tarun> afiestas_: can anyone do that? or someone with uploading rights?
<neversfelde> archive is frozen afaik, so this can only get in via sru
<afiestas_> neversfelde: sru means update after the first installation?
<neversfelde> yes. stable release update
<afiestas_> well, then as soon as we put it, the better I guess
<afiestas_> the current snapshot has quite a few bugs
<afiestas_> today I got a few updates, was the freeze today?
<apachelogger> jussi: firefox theming is not terribly sensible
<apachelogger> super expensive effort
<neversfelde> afiestas_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdate
<neversfelde> afiestas_: as far as I know with the release of beta2
<rbelem> afiestas_, are there packages ready for use?
<rbelem> hi ScottK
<rbelem> ScottK, did you have tive to take a look in the kubuntu-mobile-default-settings merge request?
<Mamarok> is there an estimated time for the new flash plugin for 64 bit to hit the repos? I can't play anything flash anymore
<yofel> Mamarok: as adobe still hasn't released that yet I doubt, the prerelease works fine for me though
<neversfelde> for me too
<neversfelde> much better than the offical release
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks, will try that then
<yofel> Mamarok: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks, I found that already :)
<yofel> :)
<debfx> yofel: the problem is that pre-releases don't get security fixes
<Mamarok> debfx: that is told on the website, it's up to the user to update it
<yofel> I almost never actually use flash, so I can live with that
<Mamarok> I only use it for Zattoo
<Mamarok> and Chromium is going mad on CPU when using flash, so that is not an option
<Mamarok> great, works fine with Firefox :)
<bambee> Mamarok: use flashblock and active flash applets on demand :)
<Mamarok> bambee: you don't understand: Zattoo only plays with flash, so it overheats my W500
<bambee> ohh
<Mamarok> of course I already have flashblock
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> anybody here?
<sheytan> apachelogger hey
 * yofel goes to make some tea
<yofel> hi sheytan btw. ;P
<sheytan> yofel hey
<sheytan> do yoy have access to the kubuntu site?
<sheytan> you*
<yofel> iirc yes, why?
<sheytan> yofel would you put a countdown banner i just made? :)
<yofel> hm, talk to Riddell, I don't want to mess with the page that much
<sheytan> yofel he's  not here right now. I have to go in few minutes. Could you please do that for me? I will send you the html file ;)
<debfx> afiestas: is an update to libbludevil 1.9 really necessary with bluedevil 1.1?
<yofel> actually no idea how to do that, he only taught me how to add posts
<debfx> afiestas: which bugs does it fix?
<apachelogger> why the honey does kdiff3 recommend kdiff3-doc
<apachelogger> that is like ubersilly
<debfx> so you can read its uber-awesome manual
<apachelogger> I do not recall us installing docs as recommends :P
<apachelogger> inconsistency ahoy :P
<afiestas> debfx: libbluedevil or bluedevil?
<debfx> afiestas: libbluedevil
<afiestas> yes, it is necessary, thoguh we can make a 1.8.X release if you prefer it
<afiestas> since 1.9 is basically a 1.8.X with a couple of new methods
<afiestas> it offer a new method to avoid itnerface freezes
<afiestas> 1.9 is binary compatible with 1.8 so if needed we can create a minor release
<afiestas> if that will make your life easier
<debfx> afiestas: I'll update the package to 1.9 and make it ScottK's responsibility to accept/reject the upload :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<debfx> afiestas: does bluedevil detect the libbluedevil version at build time?
<afiestas> debfx: nope
<Riddell> evening
<debfx> afiestas: does it load libbluedevil dynamically?
<afiestas> debfx: nope
<bambee> good night
<ScottK> rbelem: I did not.  I don't have a lot of time this week, so getting someone else to review would be better.
<debfx> hello Riddell
<debfx> afiestas: oh, then how does it use the 1.9 api additions?
<afiestas> debfx: it is linked dynamically
<afiestas> 1.1 final doesn't compile with 1.8 iirc
<debfx> it compiles fine with 1.8.1
<afiestas> mmmm it should not u.U
<afiestas> let me check
<afiestas> registerDeviceAsync is not in 1.8
<afiestas> or it should not 
<afiestas> maybe ereslibre backported it
<afiestas> debfx: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/libs/libbluedevil/repository/revisions/stable/entry/bluedevil/bluedevildevice.cpp
<afiestas> it is not
<debfx> afiestas: bluedevil calls it via QMetaObject::invokeMethod()
<debfx> I hope it checks the libbluedevil version somewhere
<afiestas> it doesn't :/ we're crappy with cmake
<debfx> otherwise that's dangerous
<afiestas> u.U
<debfx> the check needs to be at runtime
<afiestas> and as far as I've been told we forget to add the dependency in the README
<afiestas> sorry for that, we're making packagers live a hell :/
<afiestas> and libbluedevil being uploaded as unstable (because it is no playground) doesn't help either
<afiestas> ScottK: do you have 1 min?
<ScottK> afiestas: If it's quick.
<ScottK> afiestas: Not quick enough. I need to go.
<rbelem> ScottK, oki
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have some free time to take a look in the kubuntu-mobile-defaults-settings patch? :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: tomorrow I will, what's in it?
<rbelem> Riddell, the script to update the /etc/default/nodm and some minor changes
<rbelem> Riddell, to update /etc/default/nodm after the oem-config
<afiestas> ScottK: aaah, sorry :/
<debfx> Riddell, ScottK: bluedevil is in the queue and bug #753370 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753370 in mesa (Ubuntu) "No Desktop Effects in Kubuntu 11.04 Beta1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753370
<afiestas> debfx: thank!
<afiestas> *s
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-19
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Hi, would you mind doing me a favor and nudging qapt/muon through queue? qapt is a translation-only update, and muon is a bugfix-only release that fixes a serious bug caused by a regression in KDE 4.6.2
<JontheEchidna> (kde bug 270538)
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ubottu> KDE bug 270538 in libsolid "Solid::Networking::status() returning Solid::Networking::Status::Unknown since 4 6 2" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270538
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Wouldn't it be better to apply https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/72cbad117d0abb4b47a5d00754ea465eda6c06b5/diff to kde4libs?
<JontheEchidna> could do that, but the Finnish would probably also appreciate going from 0% to 98% translated, too.
<JontheEchidna> and there is the case when Solid reports "unknown" correctly
<JontheEchidna> applying the patch works too, though, and should probably be done anyway (I'll do that)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'll review/accept that too.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, kdelibs patches have long names these days
<ScottK> Both accepted.
<JontheEchidna> I'll pbuild this overnight and upload kde4libs tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> btw, is there a travel wiki for UDS like there was in previous years?
<steveire> ScottK: Know of any other major annoyances with kdepim4.4/kde4.6?
<steveire> I re-upgraded my kdepim to 4.6 on one computer and the migration didn't re-run. The state of migration is stored in a config file. Is it possible to remove that config file if someone downgrades or somwething?
<steveire> The kdepim here is old: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental Is there a no-bullshit guide where I can learn how to update the package?
<yofel> steveire: shadeslayer was working on new kdepim
<steveire> I see.
<steveire> ScottK: I'm looking at the grantlee package and I see "
<steveire>   * Include missing grantlee_i18ntags.so and grantlee_mutabletags.so in
<steveire>     libgrantlee-core0
<steveire> "
<steveire> Grantlee 0.1.7 shouldn't have either of those
<steveire> Can I see the history of a package somehow, the patches etc?
<yofel> apt-get changelog libgrantlee-core0
<steveire> yofel: That shows me the same thing as the changelog file
<yofel> well, all packages in the archive are available in bzr, so you could do 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu/grantlee' and look at the diffs
<steveire> Ok, thanks
<steveire> I know there's a bzr qt viz tool, but don't know its name
<steveire> Ah, qbzr
<steveire> qbzr
<steveire> (damn focus -not-follows-mind)
<steveire> bzr qlog is slooow
<bambee> morning
<yofel> morning bambee :)
<bambee> ;)
 * jussi prays and hopes displaysettigns doesnt die again - 1366x768 on a full hd monitor is killing me...
<bambee> what's the best things to do in a dbus helper to inform the caller that an error occured  ? raise an exception or emit a dbus signal ?
<apachelogger> mhhhh exceptions, the poor man's error prevention
<apachelogger> bambee: dbus signal
<apachelogger> how would an exception ever arrive?
<apachelogger> + who ensure the caller understand the exception
<bambee> apachelogger: the caller will shown the exception as a DBusException... hard to understand the kind of error... imo
<apachelogger> ^^
<bambee> ohh sorry you already said that o_O
 * bambee needs a coffee
<apachelogger> here is a suggestion: go into a local pub, grab someone who is not drunk and let them try your thingy with dbus exceptions
<apachelogger> if they go :O, then don't use em :P
 * apachelogger notes that they will go :O so it would be a pointless effort ^^
<bambee> lol
<steveire> apachelogger: Got a few minutes to help me learn to update a package?
<steveire> I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete but it's got a lot of content there.
<steveire> I've downloaded the grantlee package (v0.1.7) and the new tarball (0.1.8) Now I need to update the package somehow I guess...
<apachelogger> ah yeah, the monster that calls itself packaging guide ^^
<apachelogger> steveire: dpkg-source -x grantlee_0.1.7-0ubuntu1.dsc or whatever it might be called
<steveire> I'm sure updating this package can't be more than 5 steps. There's just a lot of stuff I don't need to do in the guide I think
<apachelogger> and tar -xf 0.1.8
<apachelogger> copy the debian dir from the old to the new folder
<apachelogger> make sure the env vars DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL are set 
<apachelogger> email ought to be an email associated with your launchpad account (better yet: one associated with a gpg key ;))
<steveire> Ok, done
<apachelogger> then enter 0.1.8/debian
<apachelogger> dch -v 0.1.8-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> that should popup vim or some editor with the changelog
<apachelogger> version should be as above, the target series (i.e. youbuntoo version) probably needs changing for whatever you want to update
<apachelogger> other than that the changelog should only say
<apachelogger> New upstream release.
<apachelogger> or some such
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc will build the deb
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -S will build the source package
<apachelogger> using pbuilder you can build the source package in a clean chroot setup (the ubuntu wiki page on pbuilder is more readable ^^)
 * apachelogger just had an epiphany \\o/
<steveire> apachelogger: Ok, there's also a patch that is not needed anymore
<steveire> Which was backported to the package from git
<steveire> Should I remove that?
<apachelogger> quilt pop -a && quilt remove $NAMEOFPATCH
<apachelogger> or maybe it was delete
<apachelogger> naturally you would want to document the patch removal in the chanelog .... dch -a will append a new line to the current changelog and open an editor
<steveire> stephen@chimera:~/Random/packages/grantlee-0.1.8/debian$ quilt pop -a && quilt remove debian-changes-0.1.7-0ubuntu3 
<steveire> No patch removed
<apachelogger> oh, maybe grantlee is not quilt :O
<apachelogger> ah
<steveire> It uses quilt 3.0 apparently
<apachelogger> steveire: you need to do that in the source dir
<apachelogger> not debian
<steveire> Still nothin' : http://dpaste.com/533475/
<steveire>  quilt pop debian/patches/debian-changes-0.1.7-0ubuntu3 
<steveire> No patches in series
<steveire> I'm not certain if this is progress: http://dpaste.com/533477/
<yofel> it seems the package was patched by hand, now all patches are meshed together in the debian-changes file :S
<yofel> steveire: even though that seems to be a 27k line file, try to remove the patch folder entirely and build without it
<steveire> Ok. I think the patch was a mistake. I think I remember now from when it was made
<yofel> the debian-changes is auto-created by dpkg if you patch a '3.0 (quilt)' package by hand
<yofel> which you shouldn't do usually
<steveire> Ok, so now do I need dpkg-buildpackage or pbuilder?
<yofel> what do you want to do?
<steveire> Update the package :)
<steveire> I've used dpkg-buildpackage and it's building now
<yofel> yes, but now... get the source package? build the binaries? testbuild it? ...
<steveire> "build the binaries? testbuild it?" What's the difference?
<yofel> if you're done I would run 'debuild -S' now to get the source package, you did update the changelog?
<steveire> I did.
<yofel> well, dpkg-buildpackage will build locally, pbuilder will build in chroot making sure the build-deps are all in place (and fail if some are missing)
<yofel> so usually you would run debuild -S and then build it in pbuilder
<steveire> What I've done so far is apt-get sourec tha package, wget the new tarball, mv it to use .orig.tar.gz, cp -R the debian dir, rm -rf patches, dch  a changelog entry, and dpkg-buildpackage
<yofel> k, then you should have binary .debs in the folder one level higher. You can install those if you want to test them, if you want to upload the package anywhere you need a source package
<yofel> debuild -S will create that
<steveire> Ok, so I'll use debuild -S now and see what happens
<steveire> yofel: Ok, I managed to run the debuild -S with my gpg key
<steveire> Now I need to upload all the files?
<yofel> depends where you want to  put them, if it's a PPA you can dput the .changes file
<steveire> I guess that would be a start. Ultimately I want to get the update into ubuntu
<yofel> you a ninja?
<steveire> Nope
<steveire> Do I dput the i386.changes or the source one?
<yofel> well, you can put it into your own PPA too
<yofel> the source one
<yofel> it'll have to wait until oneiric anyway for ubuntu
<steveire> I didn't tell it where to upload to. Where did it go?
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/533481/
<steveire> There might be a 0.1.9 by then anyway.
<yofel> uh, the archive queue I guess, you'll probably get a rejection mail soon
<steveire> Rejection because it tries to upload to ubuntu proper? How do I upload to my ppa instead?
<yofel> dput ppa:steveire/ppa <changes>
<yofel> or you can create yourself a ~/.dput.cf and set your own PPA up there and override the default, that's what I do
<steveire> Ok, that seems to have worked.
<steveire> Now I need to wait for the system to build that and it should appear in my ppa at some point?
<yofel> yep
<steveire> How do changes I make to the package get into the bzr repo? An automated system?
<yofel> the bzr repos for the archive are automated, yes
<steveire> Great. It's in my ppa now too
<steveire> Along with a v 0.1.2 I must have made almost two years ago :)
<steveire> Oh, 41 weeks ago only
<steveire> Now on to the kdepim package :)
<yofel> steveire: talk to shadeslayer about kdepim first
<steveire> Doesn't hurt for me to try it out anyway.
<steveire> shadeslayer: ping?
<yofel> hm, might update grantlee in neon too while we're at it
<steveire> Why is this telling me there's no orig.tar when there is a orig.tar.gz? Shouldn't it find that?
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/533496/
<Riddell> smarter_: the 4: is an epoch, it's incase you screw up your versioning and need to reset it (back in the day a debian packager called coolo did so apparantly)
<Riddell> steveire rather
 * smarter_ knew that already :p
<debfx> heh, the changelog of kdelibs is fun: 971019-1 -> 1:Beta1.1-1 -> 2:980310-1
<steveire> coolo is a suse guy I thought
<steveire> Now at least
<Riddell> steveire: did you get it building?
<steveire> Yes
<steveire> 80%
<steveire> It's using icecream and everything
<Riddell> fancy
<steveire> I'm not building the beta5 though, I just created a tarball of master with git archive
<Riddell> what version number did you use?
<steveire> I noticed there is -mobile stuff in the packages too. Is that done with a separate build step?
<steveire> 4.5.95.1
<steveire> 4.5.95 didn't work for some reason
<steveire> I'll get the official b5 tarball and rebuild. Just want to try it out with whatever first
<steveire> And would need to coordinate with shadeslayer
<Riddell> the 4.5.95 tars need a new strigi or something, I didn't quite follow the conclusion on the packagers thread
<Riddell> current git shouldn't I think
<Riddell> -mobile just gets built by default 
<steveire> There's a cmake flag that should be set when building for mobile. KDEPIM_MOBILE_UI
<steveire> It makes some dialogs different
<steveire> And they can't be co-installed
<steveire> Something to keep in mind for kubuntu-mobile.
<steveire> Same with kdepimlibs
<steveire> Got a fail in my package: 
<steveire> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin/kaddressbook-mobile.sh': No such file or directory
<steveire> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/bin/kaddressbook-mobile.sh debian/kaddressbook-mobile//usr/bin/ returned exit code 1
<Riddell> rbelem: where is the kubuntu-mobile-defaults-settings patch?
<afiestas> Riddell: ScottK any news on the bluedevil exception?
<debfx> afiestas: it's been accepted
<afiestas> ue! thanks for the trust guys :)
<afiestas> once I got the update, I will test like crazy to be sure taht everything is perfect :)
<steveire> Riddell: Is that related to my issue?
<Riddell> oh sorry steveire, didn't see your issue above
<Riddell> if the file no longer exists then you can remove it from debian/kaddressbook-mobile.install
<Riddell> if no mobile files are being made then you probably want to remove the kaddressbook-mobile package in debian/control
<steveire> I removed debian/.changelog.swp and I seem to be doing a from scratch rebuild now
<steveire> Will I have to do that again if I make more changes to debian/control?
<steveire> The .sh files should exist...
<Riddell> you can run  debuild -nc   to stop it doing a full rebuild
<steveire> I'm currently running dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<steveire> Should I not be?
<steveire> I mean that's how I'm building the package
<steveire> Should I use debuild instead?
<Riddell> you can also run  dh_install --list-missing   to get it to check that the debian/*.install files have only files which exist and don't miss any
<Riddell> debuild is the same as dpkg-buildpackage but with some extra checks (e.g. that all build-depends are installed), it's also shorter to type
<steveire> debuild -help doesn't know about -nc
<Riddell> that's because it gets passed through to dpkg-buildpackage
<steveire> Ok, good to know
<rbelem> Riddell, it is here lp:~rbelem/ubuntu/natty/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/plasma-mobile-patches
<rbelem> :-)
<afiestas> debfx: I was wondering if there is a way of getting libbluedevil and bluedevil new packages, so I can start the testing
<steveire> Riddell: I keep on getting errors about images that have been removed etc. Then I'm running debuild -nc, which first runs make && make install , then gets around to the next package error. Is there a shortcut?
<steveire> A command that skips the make && make install?
<debfx> afiestas: not yet, bluedevil is still being built
<afiestas> can you ping me when they're done?
<debfx> afiestas: yep, do you have i386 or amd64?
<afiestas> amd64
<debfx> ok
<steveire> Why is there a notes mobile and a knotes mobile?
<Riddell> steveire: dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> that will tell you if there are files which no longer exist in .install files
<steveire> Ah, you told me that already :)
<Riddell> and it's just a cycle of running that, editing the .install file and repeat
<steveire> $ dh_install --list-missing
<steveire> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/de/kontact-touch/manual/index.html': No such file or directory
<steveire> Does that mean the docs aren't built?
<Riddell> it means that german doc for kontact-touch isn't
<steveire> I wonder why that's in the package. Is that normal?
<steveire> The en version isn't either...
<Riddell> who knows, you'd need to check the current build and see what upstream changed
<steveire> dh_install: usr/share/kde4/apps/notes-mobile/BulkActionComponent.qml exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<steveire> I get a tonne of those, but that file is in the notes-mobile.install
<steveire> Maybe I need to debuild without -nc again
<debfx> afiestas: you can download and manually install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libbluedevil/1.9-0ubuntu1/+buildjob/2485298/+files/libbluedevil1_1.9-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil/1.1-0ubuntu1/+buildjob/2485294/+files/bluedevil_1.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<afiestas> downloading
<afiestas> debfx: so far, so good :)
<afiestas> sharing files is working perfect, sending files too (the old version didn't scan), the wizard is freezeless 
<afiestas> I will do more tests after work, but everythign seems fine :)
<afiestas> maybe you want to put the bluedevil 1.1 changelog in the release notes, Kubuntu is the first "major" distro to ship it
<debfx> even before fedora? that's scary
<afiestas> mmm not sure
<afiestas> but I think so
<ulysses> Fedora will be released in May
<bambee> Riddell:  ping
<afiestas> mm I could not find the version they're using
<ulysses> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb/applications/Bluedevil%20Audio%20Connect?_csrf_token=0a31d1c07fa6ca78137041e7e78301c1452e2df2
<Riddell> hi bambee 
<bambee> hi
<bambee> Riddell: userconfig should use an "apply" button , imho (it's integrated into kcm now and no longer runs as root)
<Riddell> bambee: yes that would be good
<bambee> until the user click on "apply" all changes are put into a buffer and are really applied when it clicks "apply"...
<Riddell> bambee: what happens currently?
<bambee> Riddell: currently when you click on "create a group" or  "create a user" a dialog is opened, then when the user clicks on "ok" (from the dialog) all changes are applied to the system
<bambee> it's just an idea, also I am opened to suggestions ;)
<Riddell> bambee: yes it would be better to have those applied later, that's consistent with the rest of system settings modules
<Riddell> just more complex to programme :)
<bambee> ok :)
<bambee> Riddell: indeed
<rbelem> Riddell, what "date added" means in cadidates section in Kubuntu/Meetings?
<jussi> rbelem: the date you added your application to the wiki
<rbelem> oh!
<rbelem> thx jussi :-)
<jussi> :)
<Riddell> rbelem: in k-m-d-s why remove export KDEDIRS= ?
<Riddell> in nodm config
<Riddell> in share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop why remove Hidden=true ?
<rbelem> Riddell, it is set in startkde when "mobile" parameter is passed to it
<rbelem> Riddell, the Hidden=true... I just make it more similar to plasma-desktop.desktop from plasma-desktop
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: so does X-KDE-autostart-phase=0 stop it from being started?
<rbelem> Riddell, it starts even with this set to 0
<Riddell> rbelem: so now plasma-desktop will start when running mobile?
<rbelem> Riddell, that's not my intention
<rbelem> Riddell, i copyed from http://paste.ubuntu.com/596034/
<rbelem> Riddell, should it continue with BaseDesktop there?
<bambee> debfx:  once the patch for language-selector is accepted by the security team, can I package it ? (for maverick and natty)
<Riddell> rbelem: the purpose of the /usr/share/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop file is to set hidden=true and to stop plasma-desktop from starting if you are running kubuntu mobile
<Riddell> rbelem: what do you mean "continue with BaseDesktop"?
<bambee> debfx: or do you prefer do it yourself ?
<rbelem> Riddell, i changed to 0, but i must change it back to BaseDesktop
<Riddell> rbelem: well it doesn't matter, what matters is settings hidden=true to stop plasma-desktop running at all
<rbelem> ok
<rbelem> Riddell, i thought that we have to move /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop to something like /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<debfx> bambee: I think pitti is already taking care of it
<rbelem> Riddell, i was about to file a bug for that
<bambee> debfx: ok
<bambee> np:)
<Riddell> rbelem: no it gets overridden by the plasma-desktop.desktop from k-m-d-s when we set KDEDIRS
<Riddell> rbelem: uploading with that change
<rbelem> Riddell, nice :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, thx for the clarification
<debfx> Riddell: I've uploaded kdemultimedia with some important kmix fixes
<Riddell> debfx: great, thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon-backend-gstreamer 4.5.0 breaks codec install
<ScottK> afiestas: Looks like it's in now.  I don't see it in the queue.
<ScottK> steveire: Kontact 4.4 with KDE 4.6 seems to be working well for me, but I don't use but a small fraction of what's in PIM.
<steveire> Right. I'm moving my focus to 4.6 issues now I think
<afiestas> ScottK: thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: in what way?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kpackagekit pops up then says it can't find any package
<apachelogger> tdfischer said he tested it on kubuntu *shrug*
<apachelogger> Riddell: guess it is not much of an option for natty then
<Riddell> nixternal: yay, thanks for uploading docs
<rgreening> OMG: icedtea-plugin requires FF? But I want only Chromium.. grr...
<jussi> yeah know, I wish there was a flag in apt so you got prompted to install reccommends and suggests 1 by one. 
<kishore> in kubuntu natty is it possible to set / a btrfs subvolume and /home to another subvolume?
<Riddell> debfx: livefs's failed today because of a problem in plymouth kubuntu theme
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/13679/
<Riddell> kishore: dunno, we just package KDE, try #ubuntu+1
<debfx> probably caused by calling update-grub2
<kishore> Riddell: Sorry, i thought the installer was kubuntu specific. :)
<Riddell> debfx: shall I add a check for /dev being mounted?
<debfx> Riddell: memtest86+ checks if /boot/grub/grub.cfg exists, we should probably do the same
<debfx> I'll add the check
<nixternal> Riddell: no prob, glad i could be of some assistance
<Riddell> steveire: I just had an e-mail asking about packaging kdepim 4.6 beta 5, how's it going?
<steveire> Riddell: I had to remove a bunch of images and .sh files that were removed since February, but it did build the package.
<steveire> Although mine is just a trunk snapshot.
<steveire> Should I get the b5 package from kde.org to do it properly?
<steveire> From here? ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/kdepim/4.5.95/
<steveire> How can I see a diff of the changes I've made?
<Riddell> steveire: debdiff <old.dsc> <new.dsc>
<Riddell> actually that'll diff the upstreams too which isn't usually useful
<Riddell> so just diff -urN the debian directories
<Riddell> steveire: I'm not sure the 4.5.95 on ktown is useful, it needs a trunk strigi which we don't have
<Riddell> so probably a snapshot is better
<Riddell> steveire: so if you have working packages, would be good to get those into the expeirmental ppa I think
<steveire> You mean just kdepim-4.5.95/debian$ diff -u . ../../kdepim-4.5.94.1/debian/
<steveire>  ?
<steveire> http://dpaste.org/SKuO/ There seems to be a lot of noise.
<Riddell> steveire: preferably the other way round, old to new
<Riddell> build the source package to get rid of the noise
<Riddell> debuild -S
<debfx> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> debfx: k-d-s?  not in bzr yet?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, now also in bzr
<steveire> I have only now tried to build the kdepim-runtime package, and it complains about a patch not applying.
<Riddell> lovely, thanks debfx 
<Riddell> steveire: look at the patch, work out if it's still needed or not
<Riddell> if not remove it and the entry in debian/patches/series
<Riddell> if so then  quilt push -f  to force it to apply, edit the files to fix them, quilt refresh   to update the patch
<steveire> It's odd. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=596908
<ubottu> Debian bug 596908 in src:kdepim-runtime "randomly fails to build on ia64 (likely race condition in build system)" [Serious,Fixed]
<steveire> We've never seen that issue and we parallel build all the time
<c2tarun> Riddell: are there any bugs posted about network-manager freezing on trying to connect wifi connection.
<Riddell> c2tarun: I've no idea
 * c2tarun looked but couldnt find this time.
<c2tarun> Riddell: bug 734008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734008 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu natty freezes when connecting to wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734008
<c2tarun> Riddell: I am facing this bug, and I am not able to update since last 4 days
<steveire> :q
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping, you got the link I just posted.
<c2tarun> Riddell: bug 734008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734008 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu natty freezes when connecting to wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734008
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> Riddell: can you do anything for this bug?
<steveire> Riddell: Applying upstream and removing from the package
<shadeslayer> steveire: hey, i have the kdepim package built on yofel's  server
<shadeslayer> steveire: but there are *alot* of missing docs
<shadeslayer> and localization and what not
<steveire> What kind of docs?
<steveire> You're looking for translations?
<shadeslayer> steveire: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595590/
<shadeslayer> i looked into a few of those and they turned out to be false positives
<shadeslayer> oh and i've already uploaded kdepim runtime 4.5.95 into ninjas
<steveire> Ok cool
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Just be really careful to make sure you upload to experimental when you make it public.
<shadeslayer> yep i remember :)
<shadeslayer> steveire: did you build kdepim too?
<steveire> Yep
<steveire> shadeslayer: What did you do about the patch in runtime? Rebase it?
<shadeslayer> steveire: oh, did you get the missing files too i guess then :P
<steveire> What about the strigi trunk dep? Are you packaging the beta?
<shadeslayer> steveire: i refreshed a patch iirc
<shadeslayer> steveire: it built fine without it
<steveire> I've applied the patch upstream anyway, even though we haven't seen the issue
<shadeslayer> ah okay :)
<steveire> Are you packaging the beta or git master?
<shadeslayer> uhm.. neither right now, do you want me to?
<steveire> I thought you said you had packaged kdepim-runtime?
<steveire> shadeslayer: When you say missing files are you talking about the images and .sh files in kdepim?
<steveire> You also need to remove knotes-mobile.install. Only notes-mobile.install is needed.
<shadeslayer> steveire: yes, and kdepim-runtime didn't need the newer strigi
<steveire> I'm going for some dinner. Catch you later
<shadeslayer> steveire: yes and also look at the pastebin i showed you :)
<shadeslayer> steveire: cya
<shadeslayer> i actually need help with a bit of scripting ... hmm
<rbelem> GrueMaster, ping
<GrueMaster> sup?
<rbelem> GrueMaster, the kubuntu-mobile-default-settings with the fix is already in the repos :-)
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I'll try to test it this week.  Kinda busy with release preparation for ubuntu-arm stuff.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, np :-)
<shadeslayer> steveire: okay, need to sort this mess out, do we create a seprate package for each and every language in the docs? or keep one big package?
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> is anyone packaging the new webkit release?
<shadeslayer> QtWebKit 2.1 was released a couple of hours ago i think
<shadeslayer> 2.1~really2.0.2-0ubuntu1 << old
<shadeslayer> "Please note that the QtWebKit-2.1 series is considered "internal" and is not officially supported on desktop platforms, even though it's  relatively stable and is being used by developers and testers for a while, specially on Linux."
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell ^^ I guess we shouldn't package it then
<shadeslayer> Also says that we may prefer to wait for QtWebKit 2.2
<ScottK> IIRC it's only officially supported on symbian.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ScottK> Which is why we don't have it.
<ScottK> If there's a bugfix to cherry pick from it, that we could consider.
<shadeslayer> okay, just confirming, because some of the rekonq issues like where rekonq can't click on links when you go back stem from us having a older webkit i believe
<ScottK> Could that be rephrased as rekonq depending on an unsupported webkit or as bugs that are open in the one we have?
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> latter i believe
<shadeslayer> because andrea has QtWebKit compiled from master and they work fine for him
<shadeslayer> oh and the safari.jsp bug is a server side bug, Safari has it too
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> c2tarun: pogo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: syn
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I was looking at log of your last classroom session. In demo.pro I found this line QT       += core gui phonon can you please tell what does it mean and how is it different with QT += phonon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rst
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: syn
<shadeslayer> rst
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: syn
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qmake-variable-reference.html#qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rst
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: syn
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rst
<shadeslayer> ( blame the lag )
<apachelogger> clearly shadeslayer doesn't wana talk to me :/
<shadeslayer> eet iz the lag
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm tethered to my phone, so loads of lag on EDGE
<apachelogger> you and your excuses
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<c2tarun> apachelogger: if we replace "core gui phonon" with just phonon then I was getting error "Phonon/AudioOutput: No such file or directory". That is weird because by phonon we mean phonon multimedia framework it has nothing to do with core and gui.
<apachelogger> 2.84 gib
<apachelogger> and all that for phonon testing
 * apachelogger must be the nicest maintainer evar
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> c2tarun: don't replace it then
<c2tarun> apachelogger: but I am not able to understand why we need core and gui to avoid that phonon error
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i find python to be bearable for now, i mean i can get some prototyping done quickly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did you talk about at App dev week?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: .prn I believe
<apachelogger> cant remember
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<apachelogger> I only remember that a certain kubuntu dev from india didn't do any talk whatsoever
<apachelogger> c2tarun: *shrug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ruby is better for prototyping
<apachelogger> as you can copy code from your filez to the irb for testing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you can do that with python too
<apachelogger> making the whole process more efficient
<apachelogger> no you cannot
<shadeslayer> they have the python interpreter
<apachelogger> you will get errors
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> DO YOU WANNA FCK WITH ME INDENTS
<apachelogger> it says
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> true that
<apachelogger> and you go "scru u"
<apachelogger> and it goes "I SHALL NOT LET YOU LEAVE UNLESS YOU SEND EOF!!!!!"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://github.com/GeneralMaximus/amazing-horse << go have fun with that
<apachelogger> and you go "scru u"
<apachelogger> eventually someone will kill the other
<apachelogger> it is a dangerous thing to play with the pyth0rnz shell
<shadeslayer> yeah i go to know that recently
 * shadeslayer was screwing indents over and over
<apachelogger> hence irb > python
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if anything, python teaches yous indenting
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> whitespace does that :P
 * shadeslayer read that as mono
<apachelogger> python is whitespace for windows haxx0rs
<apachelogger> the ones that come after you with sub7 or whatever that thing was called
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://gist.github.com/924980 << 
<shadeslayer> sub what?
<apachelogger> some trojan thing
<apachelogger> talking about amazing horses :P
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are a leet programmer. ... you make the servers in only 36 sloc
<apachelogger> you should be doing talks at the youbuntoo something something weeks
<apachelogger> your code formatting is all fished out though :P
<apachelogger>   listen(sockid, 1);
<apachelogger>   retval = accept( sockid, NULL, NULL );
<apachelogger>   while( read( retval, &c, 1)){m
<apachelogger> I call this the random whitespace paradigm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we are supposed to complete that in 2 hours ..
<apachelogger> to apply it one must make random whitespaces
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i call it "what happens when you telnet into a redhat server from a windows machine"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that already completed there?
<apachelogger> cause it does not look like 2hrs of work :P
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> it's not
<apachelogger> kk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i spend 1h 45 mins figuring how to make telnet work with windows
 * apachelogger was worrid about his work estimations for his programming exercise
<ScottK> Why telnet?
<shadeslayer> oh and telnet does not play nice with emacs/vim
<ScottK> It's extremely obsolete for logging into stuff.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: because my teachers have never worked with ssh 
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> ScottK: cause shadeslayer must work with old shit all the time
<shadeslayer> yep
<aroman> hey everyone. can anyone tell me a little about/point me to somewhere I can learn about how Kubuntu takes Ubuntu and turns it into Kubuntu?
<ScottK> What century is your sub-continent in?
 * apachelogger notes that doing ssh is quite the work
<apachelogger> aroman: there is nothing to take, Kubuntu is part of Ubuntu
<aroman> apachelogger: what I mean is the process by which an Ubuntu image becomes a Kubuntu imge
<aroman> image*
<apachelogger> same as ubuntu
<apachelogger> which last I checked was not documented
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger not to mention i have to work around the Proxy server our college has put in
<apachelogger> basically it is a bazillion scripts
<aroman> apachelogger: that's what I'm looking for :)
<apachelogger> most importantly debian-cd and ubuntu-cd (or something named pretty much like that)
<shadeslayer> and everything just keeps moving around, so i have no definite computer to call my own, so i have to repeat the whole thing every Monday
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer: in posh austria we even have courses to feast upon the incredible awesomeness of legacy useless plunder
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> fortran ftw!
<apachelogger> actually we also have our encounters with esoteric stuff like intercal and brainfck
<apachelogger> PLEASE :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> the only reason INTERCAL is awesome is because of PLEASE
<apachelogger> everything else is only considerd funny by nerds
<bambee> kernel hacking and posix programming ftw!
<ScottK> ForTran is great.  It was my second programming language.
<ScottK> Maybe third.
<ScottK> I don't remember if the ForTran coure or the COBOL course was first.
<ScottK> I think it was ForTran though.
<ScottK> John the Taco said he was going to update kde4libs after testing today.  I wonder if his absence is a bad sign for the patch?
<debfx> what patch?
<ScottK> I was kidding about that being the reason.  The patch is in http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270538
<ubottu> KDE bug 270538 in libsolid "Solid::Networking::status() returning Solid::Networking::Status::Unknown since 4 6 2" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> It's a 4.6.3 cherrypick.
<ScottK> steveire: I did run across one issue that might be pim 4.4 on 4.6.  It seems Akregator can't remember it's storage backend.
<sheytan> Riddell hey!
<bambee> night
<desaparecido> hi, I have 11.04 installed 64bits and flashplugin don't work in my browser.  It's a recently bug? 
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-20
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How goes that kde4libs update?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: somebody accepted it 15 minutes after I uploaded it this morning without any prompting from me. Guess it went fine
<ScottK> Ok. Cool.
<ScottK> Wasn't me.
<JontheEchidna> huh, I assumed it was. I sort've uploaded and ran since I had to get to class
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's there.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4
<JontheEchidna> cool
<bambee> morning
<bambee> Does someone find kdevelop-l10n-de_4:4.1.2~maverick1~ppa1 in kubuntu-ppa ? or someone has this package ? look at bug 764820... I don't find it... however I can confirm that kdevelop-l10n-de from maverick archives install translations files.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 764820 in Kubuntu PPA "kdevelop-data conflicting with kdevelop-l10n-de" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764820
<bambee> (fortunately kdevelop-l10n-de install translation files...o_O I mean it installs the same files as kdevelop-data)
<steveire> ScottK: That's odd. Akregator hasn't changed that much and it's depends on not much from kdepimlibs.
<steveire> I asked the maintainer here beside me and he can't think of anything either, but please make a bug report.
<ScottK> OK.
<steveire> I'll try later. I've still got 4.4 on a laptop at home
<ScottK> Would it matter I'm starting it through Kontact?
<ScottK> I'm just about to go to sleep.  I'll try and get the bug report done tomorrow.
<steveire> That shoulnd't matter, no
<steveire> Although it might if the config stuff uses the wrong application name...
<jussi> aww, the updater wants to remove my kde again
<ScottK> jussi: Are you using aptitude?
<jussi> ScottK: no, just the gui updater (kpackagekit)
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.
<nigelb> jussi: that's a good update :p
 * nigelb rrruns
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: ping
<bambee> ScottK: do you still use maverick ?
<Riddell> hello Artemis_Fowl 
<Artemis_Fowl> hey
<Artemis_Fowl> i've got a question for you
<Artemis_Fowl> is there a standard way for a KDE app to determine if it is on a LiveCD?
<Riddell> nope
<Artemis_Fowl> ah ok
<Artemis_Fowl> guess I'll go the wild guessing route :)
<Artemis_Fowl> thanks anyway
<Riddell> typically I just do if exists(/usr/bin/ubiquity)  but that's not very elegant since you can have ubiquity installed on a full install and if not cross distro of course
<Artemis_Fowl> yeah doesn't fit
<Artemis_Fowl> I'll have the user confirm the speculations
<devurandom> Hello!
<devurandom> The libpolkit-qt-1-1 from kubuntu-ppa/backports conflicts with libpolkit-qt-1-0 from maverick. And something seems to depend on the latter, breaking updates.
<moonflux> qapt-batch is the one depending on 1-0 here
<devurandom> moonflux: How did you figure that out? I.e. what commandline?
<moonflux> devurandom: aptitude :)
<devurandom> aptitude <what> ?
<tsimpson> you can use "apt-cache rdepends <package>" to get a list of packages that depend on <package> too ;)
<moonflux> just aptitude. then U and e for examine the solution. then staring at the dependencies
<devurandom> thx tsimpson
<devurandom> aptitude why <pkg> also works
<tsimpson> "why" only works if you have the package installed
<devurandom> Hm, sure? I dont have polkit-qt-1-0 installed and it shows something
<devurandom> $ aptitude why libpolkit-qt-1-0 \\ i   kubuntu-desktop      Depends language-selector-qt \\ i A language-selector-qt Depends qapt-batch           \\ i A qapt-batch           Depends libqapt-runtime      \\ p A libqapt-runtime      Depends libpolkit-qt-1-0
<tsimpson> installed or in the database, apparently
<devurandom> But yes, maybe that works if I have something installed that depends on it.
<devurandom> Wouldnt work for a completely new package
<devurandom> Anyway, someone should fix this conflict. :)
<yofel> bug 766711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 766711 in Kubuntu PPA "packages will be upgraded: libqapt-runtime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766711
<devurandom> thx yofel
<yofel> hm, I think I've found the reason
<yofel> devurandom: you have the updates PPA enabled too right?
 * yofel uploads new muon to backports too
<moonflux> yofel: you mean kubuntu-ppa/ppa? I've got that one enabled
<yofel> yes, jonathan uploaded a muon update there, which gets built against maverick polqt and is now higher than qapt/muon in backports - thus the conflics
<yofel> *conflicts
<moonflux> hm, I don't have muon installed
<yofel> moonflux: well, qapt's the issue not muon right, but I need to fix both
<moonflux> anyway, as long as its fixed... :)
<Riddell> agateau: mterry wants me to upload dbusmenu with this change, ok with you? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libdbusmenu-qt/dont-show-more-icons-than-desired/+merge/58387
<ScottK> bambee: My kid's system is still on Maverick.
<bambee> ScottK: which version of kdevelop-l10n have you ?
<yofel> bambee: we dropped all -l10n packages a while ago
<yofel> iirc -data now has all translations, so it would need conflicts against every -l10n package
<yofel> same for kdevelop-php kdevelop-php-docs and kdevplatform
<bambee> yofel: why does Ralf find kdevelop-l10n-de in the bug ?
<bambee> yofel: I agree with your solution, but it's not my question :)
<yofel> bambee: well, 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 was the last one we shipped, 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 is the first package that dropped the translation packages
<yofel> launchpad doesn't remove old packages if the source package is superseded but the new package doesn't contain the old package anymore
<bambee> aaahhh
<bambee> !
<yofel> if you want 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 to vanish go to launchpad and explicitely delete it
<bambee> now I understand...-_-
<bambee> thanks :)
<yofel> that's a PPA-only issue, as the archive strips the translations
<yofel> someone just needs to do all of the typing for all 4 packages...
<bambee> yofel: I just need to read some docs about that, then I can fix it
<yofel> you need to add Breaks/Replaces against kdevelop-l10n-de, kdevelop-l10n-fr, (and a few dozen others)
<yofel> same for the other 3 packages, they each had their own set of translations they shipped
<bambee> ok
<yofel> how does one open an URL in kde with the default browser other than calling kfmclient openURL ?
<JontheEchidna> xdg-open?
<yofel> hm, ok - problem is apport which uses kfmclient for KDE which of course isn't installed by default as it's from konqueror
<JontheEchidna> oh, so you can do it via code
<JontheEchidna> in that case
<JontheEchidna> http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKToolInvocation.html#a65f2db0a8dcbc322e35fd395dce07a27
<yofel> JontheEchidna: a) I need to do that in python somehow b) I need to be able to run that as current user even if sudo is used - apport right now does http://paste.ubuntu.com/596553/
<yofel> so xdg-open sounds easier if it works
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah
<JontheEchidna> doing that in python would probably be the easy part :P
<JontheEchidna> so xdg-open sounds good if it works
<Riddell> doesn't xdg-open just use kfmclient?
<debfx> xdg-open calls kde-open on KDE
<bambee> apparently xdg-open uses both kde-open and kfmclient
<yofel> since we're already in KDE, kde-open works better. xdg-open doesn't do anything useful with sudo
<yofel> well, it works, but opens x-www-browser instead
<c2tarun> my network-manager is not able to detect any wifi connections :/ is there any way to force it via terminal?
<c2tarun> why is my n-m giving me so much trouble :(
<bambee> yofel: apparently kdevelop-php( it installs kdevphp.mo) and kdevelop-php-docs (it installs kdevphpdocs.mo) don't conflict with kdevelop-l10n (which does not install kdevphp*.mo)
<steveire> shadeslayer: I have no idea about multilingual dox.
<bambee> so there is just kdevelop-data to fix
<steveire> shadeslayer: But I'll take another look at the package if you've uploaded them yet.
<bambee> (I have checked all .install files and also buildlogs)
<yofel> bambee: no, but kdevelop-php should conflict with kdevelop-php-l10n-*
<bambee> arrrff
<bambee> yofel: indeed
<bambee> ;)
<yofel> c2tarun: does 'sudo iwlist <interfacename> scanning' list networks?
<shadeslayer> steveire: i can push the packaging to my personal bzr branch, note that it's not very ... clean atm :P
<shadeslayer> steveire: bzr branch lp:~rohangarg/kdepim/ubuntu-4.6
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what version of kdepim are you packaging?
<shadeslayer> KDE PIM 4.5.95
<shadeslayer> why?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you planning to put it into experimental?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but it has alot of new stuff
<shadeslayer> and i mean *alot*
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595590/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how come it's in your own packaging branch, why not just use the ~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu-4.6 one?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because it's not finished yet
<shadeslayer> me and steveire are working on it, and i'm just showing him what i've done till now :)
<Riddell> groovy, carry on then :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you work out what's needed in respect to strigi?
<yofel> aren't the translations going to conflict?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it builds fine without the new strigi
<shadeslayer> kdepim-runtime i uploaded to ninjas
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which new strigi?
<shadeslayer> no .. builds fine with natty strigi
<shadeslayer> iirc they solved the problem upstream
<shadeslayer> "According to my fellow KDEPIM devs, the strigi analyzers are not critical on the desktop.however, the mobile version should definitely have a strigi version > 0.7.2"
 * shadeslayer hugs Riddell
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does that mean we at Project Neon can poke you with bzr crashes and bugs now? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not until natty is released! :)
<shadeslayer> heheh :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay, looked at kde-devel today?
<yofel> I did, didn't have anything to add to what you said so I stayed quiet
<shadeslayer> okay, but that guy has some weird bug... since he didn't give out details, i haven't looked into it myself
 * apachelogger hates waiting for test files to finish downloading
<apachelogger> Riddell: what file did you try gstreamer 4.5 plugin install with?
<apachelogger> works for mp3 here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: don't you have a flipping fast connection ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that does not help if the file is like 5 gib 
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 5 GB ... test file ... :O
<apachelogger> .prn is superHD these days
<apachelogger> also it got subtitles and multiple audio channels and all that stuff
<steveire> shadeslayer: I'm not sure what to do with that paste
<shadeslayer> steveire: oh look at the missing files
<shadeslayer> steveire: line 115 onwards
<shadeslayer> we need to adjust thos files in proper packages
<shadeslayer> *those
<steveire> Ooh, how do you get it to list everything at once? --list-missing only shows me one at a time
<shadeslayer> steveire: there's a pbuilder hook
<shadeslayer> don't you have the awesome ninja pbuilder hooks installed? :O
<apachelogger> hooky hooky
<steveire> Nope :)
<apachelogger> once more that reminds me that I have to rewrite some hookers
<steveire> I've only followed orders
<apachelogger> and setup arm boxes
<apachelogger> meeeh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> steveire: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, keep tellin' me :P
<apachelogger> Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment (last edited 2009-01-15 18:58:47 by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger> :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: dragon and random mp3 podcast
<shadeslayer> hahah 
<apachelogger> Riddell: a podcast url or a downloaded podcast?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so is kubotu ready to protect us from skynet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: downloaded
<shadeslayer> or are we going to face Judgement Day after all
<apachelogger> Riddell: anything on stdout when you try it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, although I don't remember what
<steveire> Starting at the top, I don't get the error about tasks-mobile being missing
<steveire> Do you disable mobile in your repo?
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you have time, please try again
<shadeslayer> steveire: nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: also FWIW it could just be a corrupted packagekit database, that happend to me once
<shadeslayer> we don't disable anything, and since we also have a tech preview of Kubuntu Mobile, i think it's best to keep it that way
<yofel> steveire: --list-missing will show one at a time if it doesn't install files you have in an .install file. But it will show all installed files at once that aren't in any .install files
<steveire> Do you have all the dependencies so that it's not excluded as an optional?
<steveire> Oh, so the list you have is files that arent in any install files?
<apachelogger> that + are not listed in not-installed
<steveire> The thing is that kubuntu mobile should use different packages
<shadeslayer> oh, i don't think these packages are built on ARM yet
<steveire> It needs kdepimlibs and kdepim build with -DKDEPIM_MOBILE_UI
<steveire> And kdepim-runtime
<steveire> And the mobile packages should conflict with the desktop ones.
<steveire> That's only if the packages are going to run on an actual mobile target. The define makes kdepim use more mobile suitable dialogs etc.
<steveire> For people interested in trying out kdepim mobile on the desktop it's fine as is.
<shadeslayer> steveire: should we build the mobile packages only on ARM or on i686 and x86_64 as well?
<steveire> Build them everywhere I guess.
<shadeslayer> okay
<steveire> People should be able to try them out on their desktop etc
<shadeslayer> right
<steveire> But if deploying to a small/touch screen, build different packages
 * shadeslayer was playing with KDE PIM Mobile on Neon
<steveire> Anyway, back to the issue at hand...
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> steveire: so do we seperate out the localized HTML Docs into seprate packages?
<steveire> My tasks-mobile.install has a /usr/bin/tasks-mobile Does your not
<steveire> ?
 * shadeslayer looks
<steveire> shadeslayer: Re localized docs, I have no idea. What has kubuntu always done in the past?
<steveire> I thought docs were separate
<steveire> Especially localised docs
<shadeslayer> steveire: i haz /usr/bin/tasks-mobiletoo
 * yofel played around with plasma-mobile in neon once... felt odd
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh i was using emacs wrong all this log
<shadeslayer> *long
<shadeslayer> i used emacs with -nw :P
<shadeslayer> steveire: localized docs sound good
<shadeslayer> seperate packages for the docs i mean
<steveire> Riddell: Any idea about the localized docs issue? Are they usually made for betas?
<yofel> hm... how does one quit emacs?
<shadeslayer> yofel: C-x C-c
<yofel> thx
<steveire> shadeslayer: If you have the tasks-mobile then the tool is giving a false positive, right?
<shadeslayer> steveire: i don't see /usr/bin/tasks-mobile listed under list-missing
<shadeslayer> oh
<steveire> line 115
<shadeslayer> steveire: yes it's a false positive
<steveire> And the .desktop file too?
<Riddell> steveire: normally doc translations are in the kde-l10n-xx language packs
<Tm_T> uh, Kubuntu isn't official edition? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<steveire> Does that mean we can exclude them? Any idea why my computer ignored them, but shadeslayers didn't? How do we fix that?
<Riddell> steveire: but since they can't be for this release they could go in kdepim-doc, but it would mean a lot of replaces/breaks on all the kde-l10n-xx language packs
<Riddell> same for translations
<steveire> Should we bother?
<steveire> Is that what you usually do?
<steveire> Why can't they be in the proper packages for this release?
<shadeslayer> what
<Riddell> steveire: usually upstream doesn't change its release packaging :)
<Riddell> steveire: they can't be in kde-l10n-xx because this release isn't being made alongside a KDE SC release
<steveire> I mean why can't they be in the kde-l10n-xx 
<steveire> Ok
<steveire> What is the release packaging change?
<Riddell> steveire: we could script kde-l10n-xx to download the current docs, that's what we do for kdepim 4.4 translations
<Riddell> steveire: the release packaging change is that kdepim isn't part of KDE SC
<steveire> It's not? O_o
<Riddell> well no, it missed KDE SC 4.5 and 4.6
<steveire> Right.
<steveire> I'm getting your point now :)
<Riddell> steveire, shadeslayer: easiest thing for this beta release would be just not to package translations, it is only a beta after all
<Riddell> translations or dos
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> docs
<shadeslayer> that takes out alot of stuff from that paste
<shadeslayer> that means just fix up the icons from the paste and were done
<steveire> Change the commenting out of pngs in the package to removal
<steveire> And remove knotes-mobile.install
<steveire> So why did your tool try to install  docs and mine didn't?
<steveire> Did you just do a make docs
<steveire> ?
<steveire> For all languages O_o
<shadeslayer> okay /dev/stdout is fun
<shadeslayer> steveire: nope, how did you build your package?
<steveire> debuild
<steveire> Then I guess I didn't have whatever deps are needed to build the docs ,and you used pbuilder which downloaded them automatically?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: emacs?
<yofel> steveire: dpkg-buildpackage should complain about missing deps, so that shouldn't be the case...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what about it?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is emacs
<shadeslayer> and it's awesome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i don't like vim
<apachelogger> emacs != awesome
<Daskreech> awesomewm = awesome
<Daskreech> wait
<Daskreech> awesomewm = awesome + wm
 * apachelogger blinks
<Daskreech> There we go :)
<Daskreech> Balance in the equation there is
 * apachelogger waves fist at hardware
<yofel> vim = emacs - hurt hand from doing insane ctrl-key combos
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how is the ATi treating you?
<apachelogger> I presume you mean the ATI?
<shadeslayer> iirc it's ATi
<shadeslayer> or did they change stuff 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay ATI it is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do drivers work on natty?
<shadeslayer> oh and what card?
<apachelogger> you are most weird these days
<apachelogger> xorg drivers do never work
 * apachelogger notes that his laptop apparently has overheating problems ^^
<apachelogger> I shall throw rants at dell until they send me other hardware
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: never. buy. a. dell
<shadeslayer> nevar .... evar ... 
<bambee> it's possible to force an upload on launchpad without a revision bump ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: no
<shadeslayer> bambee: what's the problem?
<bambee> I forgot to remove a temp file ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: s/a. dell/hardware
<apachelogger> also what is with your .?
<bambee> I used a script to generated a well formed list with all kdevelop-php-l10n
<bambee> the script wrote into kdevelop-php-1.2.2/list
<bambee> I did not remove list,and now build fails
<yofel> no, any content change requires a version bump
<bambee> (it has nothing to do with build I know, but check the buildlog :D)
<yofel> it doesn't matter if it's ~ppa2 or ~ppa128 anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bambee> yofel: with ~ppa2 launchpad will blame me
<shadeslayer> bambee: use ~ppa3 then
<yofel> bambee: pro tip, try ppa3 :P
<bambee> does not matter, I don't want to add "remove temp file" into the changelog... it's.... ugly o_O
<bambee> :D
<yofel> WHO CARES...
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel> it's not like people actually read PPA changelogs anway ^^
<bambee> ^^
<bambee> ok
 * apachelogger really wonders why one cannot run natty on an old kernel
<yofel> while unsupported it should work usually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or just build the a newer kernel that is supported from source
 * apachelogger notes that even PPA changelogs, being changelogs, ought to reflect the complete set of important changes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, right, on omap
<apachelogger> if one architecture is fragmented it is omap
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cross compile it?
<shadeslayer> i cross compiled a kernel for my Phone on my PC ( but then my phone is ARM )
<mfraz74> Just tried getting new card thems in KPatience with Kubuntu 11.04 and was told Configuration file not found kcardtheme.knsrc
<shadeslayer> !find kcardtheme.knsrc
<ubottu> File kcardtheme.knsrc found in kajongg
<shadeslayer> !find kcardtheme.knsrc natty
<mfraz74> it then crashes!
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> it seems ... that file was lost in natty somewhere
<mfraz74> oops
<mfraz74> do i need to file a bug on launchpad?
<yofel> which is odd, since I have natty, and have kajongg: /usr/share/kde4/config/kcardtheme.knsrc
<mfraz74> i don't have kajongg installed
<Riddell> yes it looks like it's in the wrong package
<yofel> oh right
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> who wants to move that?
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: is that a yep for file a bug?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: please do :)
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: OK
<Riddell> I can update the package
<shadeslayer> ok that file seems to be there from before i added stuff to kajongg .. :P
<Riddell> mfraz74: let me know when you have a bug number for me
<yofel> if I understand bzr annotate right though you were the one that added that :P
<shadeslayer> unyes
<shadeslayer> maybe i'm looking at the wrong revision
<yofel> wow, that's almost a year old now...
<Riddell> it's not from debian though, they still havn't packaged it
<mfraz74> Riddell: bug 767383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 767383 in Kubuntu PPA "kpatience missing configuration file kcardtheme.knsrc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767383
<bambee> we should drop "Suggest: kdevelop-l10n" from kdevelop into archives, imho :)
<yofel> bambee: agreed, forgot about it last time
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdegames/ubuntu/revision/106#debian/kajongg.install << that was there before
<shadeslayer> i just changed the line numbers
<yofel> steveire: it's from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdegames/ubuntu/revision/67.1.1
<yofel> er, shadeslayer ^
<yofel> nobody tried this for almost a year obviously ^^
<shadeslayer> ouch
<Riddell> fix uploaded, will need approval
<mfraz74> Riddell: thanks
<mfraz74> Should kde-config-cddb be installed by default?]
<Riddell> no, it's not in our seeds and nobody has so far suggested we need it
<bambee> Riddell: could you bump kdevelop for me ? (into archives). Look at this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/596626/
<mfraz74> If you configure k3b without it you get a setting just saying something like cddb configuration not available
<Riddell> bambee: can you paste it into paste.kde.org?
<Riddell> I can't easily download from p.u.c
<bambee> oh sure
<yofel> mfraz74: then it would make sense to make k3b suggest it at least
<bambee> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/15205/
<mfraz74> yofel: then it might be worth adding as a required package for k3b?
<yofel> Not sure, it's not a dependency, that's only if k3b wouldn't work at all without it, it might be a recommend if it *should* be installed together with k3b
<Riddell> mfraz74: it's too late for natty, for oneiric we would have to consider the size on the CD against the benefits
<Riddell> adding a "click here to install kde-config-cddb" button might be a better idea
<yofel> does that affect the CD? IIRC k3b isn't installed by default
<mfraz74> Riddell: that's what I would have preferred
<Riddell> k3b is on the CD
<yofel> ah k
<ScottK> bambee: None.
<ScottK> I don't use kdevelop.
<mfraz74> Just found synaptiks
<Riddell> bambee: uploaded, thanks
<bambee> Riddell: thanks ;)
<Quintasan> yofel: it's magic
<yofel> wb :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: I added report from upgrading to KDE SC 4.5.5 on Maverick
<Quintasan> It was successful and my brother said everything works as he wanted it to.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Great.  Thanks.
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I'm a genious.
<Quintasan> My 4.1 speakers wouldn't work no matter what I did
<Quintasan> I plugged rear and front speakers to one port with http://www.dom-sklep.pl/_var/imgcache/100/2_klinkenbuchse1_kl_stecker_mo_1.jpg
<Quintasan> and it works
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
 * yofel remembers linking 2 sets of front speakers like that once ^^
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nope, still not working :/
<Quintasan> I thought they were working because suddently it was louder than usual but still, rear speakers dont make any sounds :/
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> I still can't get those damn speakers to work :/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-21
<Riddell> valorie: your edit on the wiki page got in
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> stupid wiki
<jjesse-kubuntu> good evening on an update for nattyi'm getting an error message on updating apport and apport-kde
<ScottK> jjesse-kubuntu: Known issue.  Fix should be available on archive.ubuntu.com in about an hour.
<jjesse-kubuntu> awesome thanks ScottK
<ScottK> valorie: Sorry we won't get to see you again.  I'll try to talk loud.
<jjesse-kubuntu> yeah bummer on that
<claydoh> is it too late for the fix for this:  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234564
<ubottu> KDE bug 234564 in widget-devicenotifier "device manager popup in the middle of a screen" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<valorie> I'll lay in some extra liquor so I can pretend I'm really there
<c2tarun> Riddell: pin
<c2tarun> g
<ScottK> claydoh: Upstream didn't push the change to KDE 4.6.x branch, so I'm not sure they think it's suitable.  I'd vote ask debfx for an opinion.
<jussi> bah, it still wants to remove my kde :(
<ScottK> Probably due to some random Qt pre-release snapshot you installed while on a trip.
<jussi> ScottK: hahaahhhahahaha
<jussi> no. 
<ScottK> I'd try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see what it suggests.
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596797/
<ScottK> jussi: Do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<ScottK> I see it.
<jussi> yes
<ScottK> What happens if you do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596799/
<ScottK> jussi: How about aptitude why-not kubuntu-desktop (no sudo needed)
<jussi> lol
<jussi> jussi@squirrel:~$ aptitude why-not kubuntu-desktop
<jussi> Unable to find a reason to remove kubuntu-desktop.
<ScottK> You may have to install aptitude depending on how recent the install is.
<ScottK> Ready to try something slightly scary?
<jussi> sure!
<ScottK> Go ahead and upgrade and let it remove KDE, but whatever you do, don't restart the system.
<ScottK> Then install kubuntu-desktop again and see what happens.
<jussi> ahh, ok. :) Ive got gnome also here, if somethign goes wrong ;)
<ScottK> Meh. Safety nets are for wimps.
<ScottK> As long as you don't restart the session, it'll be fine.
<ScottK> Of course maybe it'll break you network and then I can go to sleep.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> jussi: How'd it go?
<jussi> ScottK: sorry, had to run for a sec. 
<jussi> (read: boss wanted me)
<steveire> How do I pull from a remote in bzr?
<jussi> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596803/
<ScottK> What does sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin do?
<ScottK> steveire: If it's on launchpad, it'll give you the command to copy/paste, bug generally it's bzr branch [url]
<steveire> ScottK: I already have a local clone
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596804/
<ScottK> bzr pull than
<steveire> branch does a pull?
<ScottK> than/ten
<ScottK> Yes
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596805/
<steveire> ok, thanks
<steveire> shadeslayer: ping?
<ScottK> jussi: Stale mirror.  Point your sources.list at archive.ubuntu.com apt-get update and try again.
<ScottK> What you're seeing is archive skew between your amd64 stuff and arch all packages built on i386. 
<jussi> ahh
<ScottK> I checked, and it's actually built on all archs.
<jussi> well then, wait one
<ScottK> Depends: kdelibs5-data (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed was the key bit that told me that.
<jussi> ScottK: seems to be installing now. thank you for all your help
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> Pre-release it's really better to pull straight from archive.ubuntu.com to minimize problems like this.
<jussi> I think next time I do prerelea... was just saying that :D
<ScottK> Of course if you run i386, it never happens at all.
<jussi> hehe
<ScottK> No, not kidding.
<jussi> someone has to test the amd64
<ScottK> I suppose.
<ScottK> IMO for desktop use amd64 is pain for not much gain.
<ScottK> I don't need any single processes bigger than 4gb, so PAE works very nicely for me.
<jussi> ScottK: I assume you will be in budapest? 
<ScottK> I'm planning on it.
<jussi> excellent :)
<c2tarun> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<c2tarun> yofel: can you please help me with this error http://paste.kde.org/16231/
<c2tarun> yofel: ohh... wait somebody just replied on #qt
<yofel> I'll leave it to him then, haven't programmed much lately
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> hola
<Quintasan> Hello!
<hunger> My quassel crashes whenever it tries to play a sound:-(
<Tm_T> quassel, sound?
<Riddell> kontact advisory man steveire: kdepim 4.4.11, do we want it?
<steveire> I think so
<Riddell> steveire: hmm, there's a lot of new stuff in here
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/16603/
<steveire> You sure that's 4.4.x? usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/Flap.qml
<steveire> The Flap should be there until 4.6 at least
<steveire> Along with the rest of the stuff.
<Riddell> steveire: it's the tar that allan uploaded but he hasn't verified it yet so he might have done something wrong
<Riddell> I'll wait until he verifies it
<Quintasan> Yay! Tickets!
 * Quintasan jumps around
<jussi> Quintasan: ? 
<Quintasan> I just got my tickets emailed  to me :P
<jussi> :D
<mfraz74> Natty beta 2. Just tested the screen saver, came back to the desktop and was told that KWin had crashed. Can someone else confirm?
<steveire> Riddell: You might send an email to him then
 * Mamarok is unhappy with update still causing problems, it refuses to update grub correctly, stuck at grub-pc again and again
<Mamarok> and there is no way to login with the previous kernel, I can't get to the grub menu with the shift key
<Mamarok> so I am stuck, literally, as I can't update grub manually either, sudo update-grub after editing the config files in /etc/default/ is not responsive at all
 * Mamarok tries again
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/16975/
<Riddell> sorry for the delay
<Riddell> incidently if you have gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg installed but not gstreamer0.10-bad or fluendo plugin Amarok complains that it can't play MP3s but then does so anyway
<apachelogger> cause amarok knows how to use completely mindwarped phonon interfaces in even more silly ways
<apachelogger> Riddell: interestingly enough it also stopped working here :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you sure it works with 4.4.x?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, works fine
<apachelogger> Riddell: it would appear to me that packagekit is too dumb
<apachelogger> it fills my heart with lulz
<apachelogger> gstreamer|0.10|dragonplayer|MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3)|codec-audio/mpeg
<apachelogger> no worky
<apachelogger> gstreamer|0.10|dragonplayer|MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3)|decoder-audio/mpeg
<apachelogger> worky
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> yap yap, pkg does not handle the codec
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/~phonon/17029/
<Riddell> apachelogger: thowing into my ppa for testing
<Riddell> throwing
<txwikinger> hmm.. amarok on natty seems to have a problem
<txwikinger> I cannot play .wav files
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon gstreamer works with that change
<Riddell> txwikinger: send us a sample file
<txwikinger> Riddell: it tries to load plugins but does not find the right one.. it looks for gsm
<txwikinger> I could listen to the file with another player though
<Riddell> countdown now in http://www.kubuntu.org/
<apachelogger> Riddell: awesome :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we get 4.5 now? :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: not sure, depends on the release team
<apachelogger> kk
<bambee> apachelogger: http://img689.imageshack.us/f/screen1rlr.png/  , an idea ? 
<bambee> all videos are blue, or red, or magenta as default... o_O
<bambee> I have probably installed a gstreamer plugin for videos effects... I do not know ..
<apachelogger> hahaha
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> bambee: my bet is that you messed with the video settings in dragon player and now your hue is messed up
<bambee> apachelogger: there are no video settings in dragon player... (except contrast, luminosity, or aspect ratio etc...)
<apachelogger> bambee: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot170.png
<bambee> apachelogger: I already tested that... also I tried to restore defaults... nothing changes
 * bambee tries again....
<apachelogger> in that case you probably broke something
<apachelogger> bambee: you are on natty?
<apachelogger> using gst?
<bambee> yes
<bambee> with gst
<bambee> exactly
<apachelogger> could not imagine what is causing it really
<apachelogger> maybe check whether it also happens in kaffeine or bangarang
<bambee> apachelogger: well, bangarang has exactly the same problem
<bambee> so it's phonon :)
<apachelogger> possibly 4.5 fixes it then
<bambee> (or the gstreamer backend... I do not know)
<apachelogger> more likely something is weird with your gstreamer though
<apachelogger> phonon only sets the video's HSB on application request, so unless bangarang pointlessly tries to change the settings initially there is no way phonon could cause this
<apachelogger> bambee: rm -rf .gstreamer-0.10/
<apachelogger> maybe that helps
<bambee> apachelogger: no, it does not help :'(
<bambee> If I remember... I have installed a gstreamer plugin required by dragon... and then all my videos were ugly
<bambee> impossible to find the name :\
<apachelogger> possibly your video is just wrong encoded :P
<apachelogger> or the gstreamer decoder is buggy
<bambee> apachelogger: it works just fine with vlc
<apachelogger> bambee: that does not mean that it is encoded correctly
<bambee> well... the same video works on my laptop :)
<bambee> with dragon
<bambee> it does not on my desktop
<apachelogger> it still can be any number of things
<apachelogger> bambee: sudo apt-get install totem --no-install-recommends
<apachelogger> try with totem
<apachelogger> if it does not work there then it is definitely no phonon problem
<bambee> apachelogger: it works fine with totem
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> bambee: well, that does not make sense
<bambee> apachelogger: I know
<apachelogger> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/Phonon
<bambee> apachelogger: that's why I am asking to you :D
<bambee> apachelogger: it works ... lool
<bambee> I changed nothing... and it works o_O
<bambee> wtf ?
<bambee> I have just installed totem... it has probably changed something in gstreamer configuration...
<apachelogger> not impossible but unlikely
<apachelogger> totem uses only one module of gstreamer IIRc
<apachelogger> the one that builds a pipeline automagically
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/G7dE1.jpg
<apachelogger> who wants to try explaining this?
<apachelogger> one ought to note the line above the column'd ls output
<apachelogger> and then the error below "oi"
<apachelogger> doesn't quite make sense to apachelogger
<shadeslayer> steveire_: pong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Kernel Panic! :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is that your tablet?
<apachelogger> yeah, someone is trying to kill init :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yep
 * shadeslayer hides 'killall' and pleads innocence
 * apachelogger starts thinking that for some reason natty executables cannot be run on the .29 kernel he has on the tablet
<JontheEchidna> woohoo, UDS arrangements are done
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: sweet :)
<shadeslayer> i'll be attending remotely
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I should poke around for cheapish trains
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you think about http://i.imgur.com/G7dE1.jpg
<apachelogger> in particular the line above the column'd ls and the error below "oi"
<JontheEchidna> perhaps it's a path issue?
<apachelogger> but how could it be a path issue if I am calling the executable using its absolute path
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe the executable has the path set statically?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then the error would be different
<apachelogger> I am calling
<apachelogger> ${NEWROOT_PATH}${init}
<apachelogger> which is the absolute path of the init
<shadeslayer> no i mean, what if the init script has the path set statically
<apachelogger> so it at least should start init and then fall over because it cannot do something
<JontheEchidna> isn't it falling over inside init?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you mean PATH?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is the init of initramfs
<JontheEchidna> aah
<apachelogger> which is supposed to launch the system's init
<apachelogger> /sbin/init
<JontheEchidna> I'm not an expert on this sort of thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> but that fails for some reason ... and is the only reason I currently cannot run natty on my tablet
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that would not have any affect
<apachelogger> absolute paths are absolute :P
<apachelogger> they have no relationship with PATH whatsoever
 * apachelogger ponders launching a serial console over USB ^^
<apachelogger> anyone ever done that?
<apachelogger> I feel it is the ultimate nerd thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i've launched a serial console over WLAN
<shadeslayer> never over USB tho
<shadeslayer> ( adb can launch a shell over WLAN )
<apachelogger> adb?
<shadeslayer> android debugger
<apachelogger> ah, that old bugger
<apachelogger> I dare saying it is not using serial console
<shadeslayer> yeah android is getting weird on my phone
<apachelogger> javaware does not use that sorta thing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: s/on my phone//
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> WARNING: switch_root removes recursively all files and directories on the current root filesystem.
<apachelogger> zomg :D
<shadeslayer> hahah
 * apachelogger is this close to giving up and using maverick
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> OHHHH
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you haz android right?
<apachelogger> well, right now I have a broken kernel :P
<apachelogger> and I dunno why
<apachelogger> exec switch_root $NEWROOT_PATH $init "$@"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you should have bought the wetab
<apachelogger> ^ either switch_root fails or the system init fails
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.galoula.LinuxInstall&feature=search_result
 * apachelogger thinks it is the latter, as launching an angstrom build works
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try installing ubuntu via that app
<apachelogger> why?
<shadeslayer> maybe it'll work, maybe it wont
 * apachelogger blinks
<shadeslayer> maybe it'll eat your tablet thinking it's a cookie
<JontheEchidna> Implementing USB in hardware is really quite complex. I'd doubt it'd be trivial to run a RS232-type serial connection over it.
<JontheEchidna> though I guess that depends on how far away from the hardware you can get
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  JontheEchidna: read this yet? http://ignore-your.tv/2011/04/13/anycast-the-loophole/
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I had not seen that, thanks
<apachelogger> swell
<apachelogger> now it segfaults
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, shadeslayer: turns out upstart's init apparently needs libs provided by the initramfs
<apachelogger> this is all very silly
<shadeslayer> heh
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> the thing is that something must have changed in init that is incredibly incompatbile with my current initramfs 
<apachelogger> as it is working with mav
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: the rekonq bug that you just changed, is probably a rekonq bug, not a xorg bug :P
 * shadeslayer is fairly sure it's caused by the new highlight tab patch
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: oh, ok. He said that it was fixed with newer xorg
<shadeslayer> whut
 * shadeslayer looks
<JontheEchidna> or at least that's what I got from what little info he gave
<shadeslayer> i should probably upgrade as well ... but apt-get says it wants to fetch 1 GB of updates
<apachelogger> right it is
<JontheEchidna> he's getting his newer xorg from the edgers ppa, so upgrading from the normal repos probably wouldn't help
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * apachelogger wonders whether his problems could be from multilib stuffz
 * JontheEchidna goes off to play some BF 1942
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you guys should discuss if we should build Qt with Clang @ UDS :
<apachelogger> I do not think this is much of a topic until nokia drops a version of Qt that officially supports clang 
<shadeslayer> oh... maybe we can put it in the experimental repo, where people who want to use it can use it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesn't that suffer from the very same problem?!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well .. it'll be unofficially supported .. but yeah, not a strong topic for discussion at UDS
<apachelogger> who will support it? :P
<shadeslayer> moi
<apachelogger> plus where will this who get it from if nokia does not release a version?
<shadeslayer> ah yes ^^ 
<shadeslayer> that's what i'm afraid of :P
<sabdfl> ooooh, clang is ready for qt? that's cool
<apachelogger> sabdfl: t
<apachelogger> eh
 * apachelogger kicks the touchpad
<apachelogger> sabdfl: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2010/10/29/compiling-qt-with-clang/
<apachelogger> for quite some time actually *shrug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think someone does not want kubuntu to run on tablets
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> sabdfl: more like, the other way around :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's a conspiracy :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or maybe both ways :P
<apachelogger> great, now backlight is broken with my all new initramfs -.-
<maco> apachelogger: what kind of a bot is kubottu?
<apachelogger> a male bot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz go test phonon-vlc from gitz
<apachelogger> maco: http://ruby-rbot.org/
<maco> apachelogger: thanks
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kde:phonon-vlc?
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> cloning
<apachelogger> and could someone please read all my mails and send me a summary? ^^
<shadeslayer> --   package 'libvlc' not found
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm certain that today was a productive day for all since reddit was down
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh Skynet took over AWS, we are doomed
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> we should start looking for a bunker
<apachelogger> hm, I fear Riddell might want to rewrite KDE in python next year around this time ^^
<apachelogger> bzr \o/
<shadeslayer> There won't be a next year
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> my point exactly
<yofel> please not, I don't want to by a new notebook that has 16G Memory in it...
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> evening btw. :)
 * apachelogger will have to open up his laptop and tweak the cooling a bit
<apachelogger> so...
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger btw i found this out recently, python runs faster than Dbus updates it's states
<apachelogger> I could prepare phonon vlc for release
<yofel> :S
<apachelogger> OR continue trying to figure out why the .29 kernel does not start natty
<yofel> :O
<apachelogger> OR try to make a newer kernel and hope for better luck
<shadeslayer> i had to add a delay to make the dbus states update and then fetch values from it
<apachelogger> OR get drunk
<shadeslayer> yofel: evening
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dbus states?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: phonon-vlc works fine
<apachelogger> more testing the world needs
<shadeslayer> compiles fine as well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes dbus states
<shadeslayer> well .. basically, the DBus queries lag behind the python script
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel https://github.com/GeneralMaximus/amazing-horse/blob/master/players/amarok.py#L32
<yofel> LOL
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> emit yawn(HippoYawn);
<yofel> feels like timing sys-v-initscripts
<shadeslayer> yofel: we tested it out with times ranging from 0.5s to 0.1 s
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I still do not compute
<shadeslayer> and this was the ideal timeout that we could come up with
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay i'll show you
<yofel> someone fix dbus
<shadeslayer> yofel: you mean someone fix IPC
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> !status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status
<AmazingHorse56> [Playing] "Still Night" by "Pretty Lights" from "Glowing In The Darkest Night"
<yofel> hm, someone in #ubuntu+1 asks if s/he can install ubuntu using a floppy... I think I'll stay out of there for a while...
<shadeslayer> @status
<AmazingHorse56> [Playing] "Still Night" by "Pretty Lights" from "Glowing In The Darkest Night"
<shadeslayer> @next
<AmazingHorse56> [Paused] "Summer Fades" by "SONSOFDAY" from "Autumn Heart"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> it's actually playing on my system
<shadeslayer> yofel: LOL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now look
<shadeslayer> @status
<AmazingHorse56> [Playing] "Summer Fades" by "SONSOFDAY" from "Autumn Heart"
<shadeslayer> @next
<AmazingHorse56> [Paused] "Shining Bright Despite The Plight" by "Pretty Lights" from "Glowing In The Darkest Night"
<shadeslayer> @status
<shadeslayer> @status
<AmazingHorse56> [Playing] "Shining Bright Despite The Plight" by "Pretty Lights" from "Glowing In The Darkest Night"
<shadeslayer> ^^ flood control :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do I see?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i remove the timeout, the status gets updated after the script gets the state from DBus
<shadeslayer> s/state/status
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that has nothing to do with dbus really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well... DBus lags behind python
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is bogus
<shadeslayer> then?
<apachelogger> the syncness of a dbus call is scoped to the excution of the call
<apachelogger> meaning just because your call returned does not mean the other process actually did process it yet
<shadeslayer> right, since this is a synchronous call, it should give me the current status
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> the call is sync
<apachelogger> not the execution
<shadeslayer> oh .. hmm 
<shadeslayer> true that
<apachelogger> that is a common problem with concurrent systems
<apachelogger> and in particular one of the reason why dbus got singals
<apachelogger> supposedly mpris actually defines a signal trackChanged or somesuch
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> to which you should connect, and update your internal data regaridng the currently playing song
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does connect work the same way in python as it does in C++ ?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> QObject.connect possibly
<shadeslayer> hmm 
 * apachelogger is not sure it will work with python dbus proxies though
<shadeslayer> i'll have a look at it tomorrow ...
<apachelogger> what you will probably need to do is create a glib signal handler and connect your proxy to that (as the proxy is powerd by glib I suppose)
<apachelogger> then within that handler emit a Qt signal or call the function you need called
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> dbus in python is a beauty
<apachelogger> and my tablet remained dark!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> in the name of kent beck
<apachelogger> this is madness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tried kicking it?
<shadeslayer> :P
 * apachelogger actually would not care using maverick if one could do flipping arm builds in a ppa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats planned isn't it?
<shadeslayer> okay so i'll take up KDE PIM 4.4.11
<shadeslayer> seems trivial enough to be done in a couple of minutes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dunno
<apachelogger> many things are planned, they barely ever arrive though :/
<apachelogger> at least one could not do it with OBS either
<apachelogger> that at least makes me not feel held back
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you ever worked with OBS?
<apachelogger> briefly for project-neon
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we are thinking of moving to OBS as well
<apachelogger> ah, so you will ditch launchpad?
<apachelogger> not a bad idea
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well .. if we want to go cross distro, we will need to switch to OBS
<apachelogger> my point typed by you :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> sadly debian does not have people to spare to maintain packages
 * apachelogger gets grumpy over not booting tablet and decides to look for beer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ScottK should we get KDE PIM 4.4.11.1 into natty archives?
<shadeslayer> or distribute via PPA?
<apachelogger> I believe jr was looking into it earlier
<shadeslayer> 4.4.11.1 ?
<shadeslayer> or 4.6 >
<apachelogger> something with .11 definitely
<shadeslayer> hmm
<maco> apachelogger: did you write the bit that makes kubottu speak identi.ca or is that included?
<apachelogger> possibly I made that
<apachelogger> though since identi.ca has twitter api that was just s/twitter/identi.ca IIRC
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i've uploaded kdepim runtime to my ppa, kdepim will be done in a few minutes too
<ScottK> shadeslayer: At this point I'd say natty-proposed/updates.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> shadeslayer: A broader question is if we should update lucid/maverick too?
<shadeslayer> i can't comment on lucid, but i will backport these to maverick
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4.4.11.1?
<shadeslayer> KDE PIM 4.4.11.1
<Riddell> groovy
<ScottK> Riddell: Since we have a post-release microversion exception, I'd propose we just wait on pim.
<Riddell> yes I agree
<maco> Riddell: by the way, remember a couple weeks ago i said i was introducing a Friend to Kubuntu?  she <3s Kubuntu Natty  >>>>>> Ubuntu Hardy
<shadeslayer> huh, i wonder why ksnapshot does not export to imgur
<Riddell> maco: awooga
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> this sucks
<shadeslayer> i keep resizing konsole and then i have to reboot my PC
<yofel> use yakuake, that won't make you want to resize it
<EagleScreen> does all kde3 apps have been dropped from the archive in natty?
<yofel> I know that some were dropped, not sure if all
<shadeslayer> i see kommander-kde3
<shadeslayer> which is a KDE 3 app
<shadeslayer> but yeah alot of KDE 3 apps are gone
<sabdfl> Riddell: exciting to read about your rotation, good choice
<sabdfl> though I have *no* idea what else might be a "bit too different in their ui choices" ;-)
<EagleScreen> kdbg 2.5.0-1 hs reached Debian testing, I supose it is too too late to have it in natty, will you upload it to the PPA?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: syn
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: synack
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I haz maverick on tablet
<shadeslayer> sweet :D
<apachelogger> touch is oddly defunct though :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's the problem there?
<apachelogger> clicking only works with two fingers
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> must be because of multitouchability
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw remember where you commited the code which added paste.ubuntu.com functionality to the pastebin plasmoid?
<apachelogger> hammer time 
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo
<Riddell> thanks sabdfl :)
<shadeslayer> uTouch doing fancy stuff maybe>
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: utouch ought not be involved 
<apachelogger> certainly not on mav
<apachelogger> probably evdev just needs some love
<apachelogger> or maybe I should use tslib
<EagleScreen> could you sync kdbg 2.5.0-1 from Debian testing to some Kubuntu PPA?
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: you could just wait and get it sync'd to updates i believe, seeing how it would have a lower regression
<shadeslayer> *if* it's a new package i mean
<yofel> that would be too late for natty though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I suppose that would only be allowed iff our current version does not carry a delta
<yofel> natty doesn't have a kdbg at all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://imgur.com/HgVQRl&rylG7
<shadeslayer> yerah
<yofel> as the old one was kde3
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> sabdfl: master, master, look what we have done: http://imgur.com/HgVQRl&rylG7 :D :D
<EagleScreen> i know, but kdbg 2.5.0-1 is kde4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: OMG Wheres plasma mobile?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in mav we did not have a mobile seed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you could just install plasma mobile you know
<yofel> well, we could put kdbg into backports for natty probably
<shadeslayer> like ontop of it
<shadeslayer> yofel: why not updates?
<sabdfl> want
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: orly?
<sabdfl> it
<yofel> you should file a backport request as soon as it gets into oneiric though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yarly :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how would you do that with a) a keyboard and b) a working touchscreen? :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: not sure, I would count it as a backport by now, but I'm fine either way
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssh into it
 * yofel goes testbuilding kdbg in pbuilder
<apachelogger> actually fear not! apachelogger has a serial console over USB set up :D
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you got that working?
<apachelogger> yes, I went to lands of ultimate nerddom
<shadeslayer> you are the l33t h4x00r
<shadeslayer> -0
<yofel> could go into updats though, right
 * yofel delete bash completion for pbuilder, utterly broken
<shadeslayer> bash is woefully outdated
<shadeslayer> use zsh!
<yofel> nah, I would need a summer to set that up, so postponed
<yofel> and I know the git completion locked zsh up all the time
<shadeslayer> oh yeah
<shadeslayer> activate the git plugin in zsh *only* if you have a SSD or similar
<yofel> no, that wasn't the issue, it locked up zsh with 100% CPU, until I killed the shell
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> hasn't happened to me 
<yofel> also, I need to figure out how to write completion plugins in zsh first before I switch
 * apachelogger srsly needs a working natty on the tablet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but why?
<apachelogger> because the mobile stack on mav is rather old
<yofel> are we going to update kaffeine in a PPA?
<ScottK> Update in oneiric and backport probably makes more sense (PPA for now).
 * yofel puts kdbg into ninjas
<bambee> good night
<claydoh> Bug #768363 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768363 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Not able to change software origins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768363
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-22
<valorie> anybody know how to get that cute lil Kubuntu countdown?
<valorie> Riddell had it on his blog
<valorie> I was going to copy it from his blog, but it was hard-coded to 7 days
<bambee> morning :)
<EagleScreen> did ksambashare patches go to KDE 4.6 upstream or is it Kubuntu specific by the moment?
<Riddell> valorie: that one was hard coded, I have the code for a general one somewhere
<Riddell> valorie: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/nattycountdown.html
<Riddell> EagleScreen: neither
<EagleScreen> Riddell: wont be it in natty?
<Riddell> it is in natty
<EagleScreen> then, why do you say neither?
<Riddell> because it's not in 4.6 upstream and not Kubuntu specific
<Riddell> it's in upstream trunk
<EagleScreen> oh, I understand
<valorie> thank you Riddell
<bambee> rhoo the nattycountdown logo rocks :D
 * Mamarok just found a Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7 live CD when cleaning out the office :)
<kps_foo> Mamarok:  :D
<Quintasan_> Hello
<lumos> hey, is there a key during startup to select booting kubuntu before the last update?
<Riddell> lumos: I don't understand the question
<lumos> Riddell, I want to load up an older version of kubuntu
<lumos> Riddell, Last time I had to manually uninstall my graphics drivers from it and reinstall them on the updated version
<Riddell> there might be older linux kernel versions you can boot into, that would be at option in grub at startup
<lumos> Riddell, Okay, thanks, I just wasn't sure because last time it gave me a list of like all the previous updated versions, and allowed me to choose which one to boot up.
<lumos> Riddell, Sorry, the key I needed was shift :D Thanks for the help
<mfraz74> how come autocomplete with tab for filenames in Konsole adds a space where it didn't before?
<mfraz74> for example if I type ls /e{tab} in 10.10 it would give me ls /etc/ now it gives me ls /etc 
<mfraz74> ah bug #768876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768876 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "terminal autocompletion adds space after "cp" target folder using Tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768876
<apachelogger> I am X I am the master of freezing
<apachelogger> I am X I am the master of the drivers from hell
<apachelogger> I am X and I fck apachelogger ever single day
<apachelogger> dataloss++
 * Riddell hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger rehugs Riddell
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Archos101it <--- looks
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice.
<ScottK> Does it work on Natty too?
<shadeslayer> valorie: have you heard about simplenoteapp?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, you free on 3rd may
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<shadeslayer> nigelb: maybe, depends on whether or not i have a exam
<shadeslayer> my classes end next week
<shadeslayer> nigelb: and i might have practical exams that week, so if there's no exam on that day i'll be free
<nigelb> shadeslayer: coffee/dinner. I poked siddarths. Can you get in touch with VHanda too?
<shadeslayer> oh i'll probably be free for coffee/dinner
<shadeslayer> nigelb: CP?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: cp?
<shadeslayer> vishesh isn't around right now ;)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: Connaught Place
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, I haz no idea of delhi, my first visit EVAR.
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> nigelb: where are we meeting?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: you guys have to pick and tell him where it is :p
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> i think CP is a pretty central place and everyone can come
<nigelb> I'll call you on Monday afternoon or something.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: 2nd of May
<shadeslayer> >
<shadeslayer> s/>/?
<nigelb> Syup
<nigelb> erm YUP
<shadeslayer> sure no problem
<shadeslayer> ScottK: question, should i package kdepim 4.4.11 for maverick-updates? ( using kde 4.5.5 ) ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but I don't want to upload it until after 4.5.5 is copied from -proposed to -updates.
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> ScottK: when is that going to happen btw?
<shadeslayer> copying from proposed to updates
<ScottK> "soon"
<shadeslayer> define soon :P
<ScottK> It's marked verification-done, so it's a matter of when pitti has time.  He's on vacation today, so not before next week.
<shadeslayer> ah
<ScottK> Unless I can find someone else willing to take that chance ...
<shadeslayer> hehe ..
<shadeslayer> okay i'm deffering 4.4.11 for maverick to next week then 
<ScottK> It'd be good to get it in the -updates PPA in the meantime.
<shadeslayer> oh ... okay
<ScottK> steveire_: Is 4.4.11 still good for working with the 4.4 pimlibs and the relevant akonadi?
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have a switch to enable the updates PPA?
<ScottK> (I'm wondering about Lucid, since it's LTS and I have a system I use kmail with that's still on Lucid, so I can test it)
<rbelem> apachelogger, sweet!!! :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, you rock!
<QuintasanDroid> It's just me or updated Nvidia driver causes screen corruption?
<QuintasanDroid> like, mismatching pixels
<QuintasanDroid> automagically fixed
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did your screen just go nuts for ~a minute and then as things got redrawn they went back to normal?
<Quintasan> I restarted my PC and it work
<debfx> ScottK: iirc kdepim >= 4.4.10 shouldn't be used with pimlibs 4.4
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: happens to me too .. i have reboot too
<shadeslayer> *to reboot too
<ScottK> Riddell: You around for the -release meeting?
<ScottK> Assuming he's not, anyone have issues I need to bring up?
<maco> crud
<maco> i thought pykdeuic4's api had changed, causing build errors on gally. nope.
<maco> compileUi() in pykdeuic4 is called by processUI() with only 2 arguments + the implied "self" making 3 args being sent to it, and it needs 4. pykdeuic4 is busted
<ScottK> Well it can't be completely busted as we've got pykde apps that are working in Natty.
<maco> ScottK: possibly they weren't rebuilt?
<rdieter_work> maco, ScottK : see http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269710
<ubottu> KDE bug 269710 in general "pykdeuic4 broken in 4 6 x" [Crash,New]
<maco> rdieter_work: thank you
<maco> that's the bug exactly
<ScottK> maco: If you can verify that patch fixes it, we can do a 0 day SRU for it.
<ScottK> rdieter_work: Thanks.
<maco> will do tonight
<apachelogger> ScottK: no
<ScottK> apachelogger: No what?
<apachelogger> if the unreliability of modern computing systems didn't screw with me the page would even say why 
<apachelogger> ScottK: doesnt work with natty
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> That's unfortunate.
<apachelogger> well, it technically would work with natty, though I am certain the foundations team did something to make it not work
<ScottK> I vote to blame the arm team.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> yofel: wtf is deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/yofel/staging/ubuntu natty main doing in your maverick pbuilder!!!!
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm .. i was doing it wrong
<shadeslayer> i've updated bzr with packaging from KDE PIM 4.4.11... if someone could upload the packages :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: To the -updates PPA, right?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no, to natty :)
<shadeslayer> i'm working on the maverick packages
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Too late.  It would need to go to natty-proposed.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but its a bug fix release, doesn't that go into the archives?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We're in hard pre-release freeze for Main.  Only true kitten killers get in now.
<shadeslayer> oh .. okay
<ScottK> Due to the micro-version release exception we have it can still get in via natty-proposed, but it'll need a bug/test case and all that stuff.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: a couple of PIMsters are asking if we can have 4.6 in natty-backports
<shadeslayer> instead of the experimental ppa
<ScottK> No.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> It would absolutely have to be in oneiric before it could even be considered.
<ScottK> I would be willing to consider it after final release though.
<shadeslayer> assuming it gets a proper release in the oneric cycle
<shadeslayer> then, can we backport it to the repos?
<ScottK> I'll consider it then.
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around? could you start a EC2 instance for me?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hi
<Riddell> can do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: natty?
<shadeslayer> thanks alot!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lucid :)
<Riddell> hmm, I don't know if we have ec2 for lucid
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> if not, then natty, i'll just have to create a pbuilder in that case
<Riddell> seems we do
<Riddell> thanks for doing the meeting ScottK 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu@ec2-50-19-8-234.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<tsimpson> anyone seen bug #768363 ? a couple of people in #kubuntu ran into it a little while ago (natty)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768363 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Not able to change software origins in software-properties-kde - TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768363
<shadeslayer> Riddell: *hugs*
<ScottK> tsimpson: Looks like a pyton2.7 related thing.
<yofel> shadeslayer: re, still need something?
<shadeslayer> nope, sorted it out
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw in lucid pbuilder-debuild says it cannot find the -E switch in sudo
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to fix0r that
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> haven't seen that yet
<shadeslayer> yofel: /usr/bin/debuild-pbuilder: line 14: sudo -E: command not found
<shadeslayer> and line 14 is : "$PBUILDERROOTCMD" "$PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD"
<yofel> o.O?
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> hm?
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you even install sudo?
<yofel> it's not installed by default
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer>   Installed: 1.7.2p1-1ubuntu5.3
<yofel> no idea why it would fail then
<yofel> how did you call it?
<shadeslayer> debuild-pbuilder
<shadeslayer> that's it
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> found the culprit
<shadeslayer> "$PBUILDERROOTCMD"
<shadeslayer> instead of $PBUILDERROOTCMD
<yofel> heh
<yofel> wonder why this doesn't fail in natty though
<shadeslayer> because natty has the fix
<shadeslayer> lucid has the double quotes in the script
<shadeslayer> i feel like debuild-pbuilder just trolled me
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer> time to file a bug report ;)
<ScottK> "wontfix - developers should be running the current release so SRU is not warranted"
<yofel> heh, I'll put that into a PPA then at least ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> HMMM
<Quintasan> Riddell, shadeslayer: Any suggestions on what should I bring to UDS apart from extra $$$ and computer?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hmm ... nothing else i suppose... some medication i guess
<Quintasan> ahh, you mean like stuff for unexpected fever or something?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> generic medication
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I should register at the udsreg page now that I've got my tickets
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sit near the mikes!
<Quintasan> mikes?
<shadeslayer> and beware of apachelogger .. you know what he looks like
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, for the audio streams
<Quintasan> OHSHI-
<Quintasan> I'M DEPARTING FROM BERLIN
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> oh, seat reservation is not available for that flight
<yofel> wth. is up with that flight plan o.O
<Quintasan> That's what lady from BTS told me
<Quintasan> yofel: You're going to UDS?
<yofel> nope
<Quintasan> It's only me from Project Neon then?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> Ha, well. The best thing about UDS is that I might possibly learn how the hell do you actually pronouce Ubuntu :DDD
 * Quintasan somehow heard at least 10 variants
<shadeslayer> You-boon-too :P
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Sounds plausible
<Quintasan> yoou-boon-tooh
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> brb, gotta play Heroes of Newerth
<bambee> OU-boon-too ? :P
<shadeslayer> whee
 * shadeslayer just sync'd all his google contacts into akonadi using syncevolution
<shadeslayer> and now they're in Nokia's Ovi store ^_^
<ScottK> Flight reservations: Done.
<ScottK> Misspelled name on the ticket: Fixed.
<bambee> empty beer mug: Fixed.
 * bambee no longer see his fingers on the keyboard
<bambee> :\
<shadeslayer> ScottK: KDE PIM 4.4.11.1 for maverick in backports right>?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  -updates PPA for now and then maverick-proposed after 4.5.5 is copied to maverick-updates.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there's no KDE 4.6 in updates
<ScottK> But 4.4.11 is fine with 4.5, right?
<shadeslayer> and we put in a depends on 4.6 in the control file
<shadeslayer> yes
<ScottK> I thought it was just 4.4 it was no good with.
<ScottK> Well don't do that then.
<shadeslayer> don't do what ? :D
<ScottK> The Maverick package should be based on the Maverick packaging, not the Natty packaging.
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<ScottK> Don't put 4.6 in depends.
<shadeslayer> right .. fixing
<Quintasan> Full Circle == so much win
<Quintasan> http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/kaptionqV2943.png
 * yofel would like to see a desktop DVD with unity, gnome, KDE SC, Xfce and lxde choosable at boot
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-23
<valorie> yofel, why not spin one?
<valorie> you have a PPA.....
<valorie> that is great, Quintasan!
<valorie> lol
<yofel_> could be interesting indeed, something todo for this summer I guess ^^
<valorie> I'm doing something like that for a multiboot USB
<valorie> ubuntu, 32 &64 Kub, and both OpenSuse
<ScottK> Release candidate Kubuntu images are up for amd64 and i386.  Please test.
<policyq> anyone know where to get Qt patches required for libdbusmenu-qt? l
<ScottK> In the Ubuntu Qt package for one.
<ScottK> Actually I don't know that that requires any.
<valorie> ScottK: just finding the beta2 images
<valorie> got a link?
<ScottK> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<ScottK> You'll want daily-live or daily.
<valorie> daily live is it?
<valorie> ok
<valorie> ok, I just didn't see anything labeled rc
<ScottK> No, it's just current
<valorie> k
<ScottK> For this cycle we don't have a milestone called release candidate.  That was at Beta 2.
<ScottK> Now when I say release candidate it actually means "the thing we might release".
<valorie> right
<valorie> I guess I will try zsyincing the beta2 I downloaded the other day
<valorie> zsync rocks
<ScottK> Should work
<maco> what a novel idea! release candidates that are candidates for release!
<ScottK> That's kind of the root of the discussion that lead to the change.
<ScottK> maco: How's the pykde patch looking?
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> hey bambee
<bambee> hey ;)
<bambee> http://paste.kde.org/22657/ should fix bug 768363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768363 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Not able to change software origins in software-properties-kde - TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768363
<bambee> I am not 100% sure about the fix, I did not write software-properties ;)
<bambee> the crash is fixed, however... there are duplicates checkboxes in the "updates" tab
<tsimpson> what about making utf8() in I18nHelper.py return u'' in case of None?
<tsimpson> not that that's exactly a "fix" either
<bambee> tsimpson: it will displays a checkbox with an empty text in this case
<shadeslayer> it's a workaround :P
<bambee> :P
<tsimpson> do you have any idea why template.description is None?
<shadeslayer> ^^ i was going to ask that
<bambee> tsimpson: no
<Quintasan_> \o
<shadeslayer> hey Quintasan
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i found something .... : weirdx - X server in Java
<nigelb> oh em gee.
<apachelogger> I no
<apachelogger> it is X made out of awesome
<nigelb> If you call Java awesome. You need your head checked :p
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well .. one more step closer to rewriting KDE in Java
<apachelogger> did you not read the usability report
<apachelogger> unity > kde
<shadeslayer> so ... one more step closer to re writing unity in Java?
<nigelb> WHAT.
<nigelb> Unity > KDE? who said that?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: some usablility report
<shadeslayer> nigelb: http://design.canonical.com/2011/04/unity-benchmark-usability-april-2011/
 * shadeslayer reads
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we should have such reports for KDE too
<apachelogger> as someone who does not like reports I do not second this motion
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw me and my friend just sync'd our entire addressbooks over the interwebz using syncevolution
<shadeslayer> i can now sync those contacts to my phone over WLAN
<shadeslayer> but for some reason that's not working :(
<apachelogger> gee you are geeky
<apachelogger> why dont you sync your addressbook over the intartubez to your phone?
<shadeslayer> well .. that isn't working too
<shadeslayer> i can auth with the server running on my laptop .. but it doesn't sync
<shadeslayer> ( probably the app is busted )
<Mamarok> where can I find the latest KDEPIM build for Natty, is this it? -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.4.10-0ubuntu4
<Mamarok> I would want the 4.6.beta so I can help to triage some bugs
<Mamarok> see also http://cgbdx.wordpress.com/2011/04/22/time-to-close-some-kmail-bugs/
<Mamarok> nvm, found it :)
<bambee> tsimpson: can you reproduce the bug for software-properties-kde ?
<bambee> software-properties-kde uses aptsources, which parses and uses /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info
<bambee> this file has duplicates entries and missing description for some templates
<bambee> if you can reproduce it , could you check this file and check natty templates ?
<bambee> it's strange :\
<tsimpson> bambee: I'm on lucid, so I can't reproduce it
<bambee> tsimpson: ok
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Task for today: ISO testing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | final bugs http://goo.gl/BKRCm | Add specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O | Maverick KDE SC 4.5.5 testing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/757065
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can I shut down that ec2 machine?
<effie_jayx> where can i get a daily iso of kubuntu, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ points to ubuntu isos
<Riddell> effie_jayx: what makes you think those are ubuntu isos?
<effie_jayx> Riddell: I downloaded one and it is an ubuntu iso
<effie_jayx> check the name
<effie_jayx> the kubuntu isos state kubuntu
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.manifest  plenty of kde bits on there
<Riddell> state it where?
<effie_jayx> sorry
<effie_jayx> I downloaded it 5 days ago and it was a ubuntu iso. I will download it again
<effie_jayx> thanks Riddell 
<debfx> Riddell: it wouldn't hurt making the image filenames different for each flavor :)
<apachelogger> mental note: ubuntu sso api changed again ^^
<effie_jayx> downloading now, I am stuck with the ubiquity partman issue
<effie_jayx> crashing with preconfigured ppartitions
<effie_jayx> bug lp #739632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739632 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "ubiquity crashed during install with: plugininstall.py: DebconfError: (10, "oem-config/enable doesn't exist")" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739632
<apachelogger> woosh
<apachelogger> Riddell: syn
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: syn
<apachelogger> ah, no geeks around, this is madness!
<JontheEchidna> syn?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are supposed to synack :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: google syn syn ack ack
<kubotu> Results for syn syn ack ack: 1. Transmission Control Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_Control_Protocol | 2. SYN flood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SYN_flood | 3. The Answer Guy 42: SYN, SYN/ACK, ACK, ACK, ACK: TCP Handshaking: http://linuxgazette.tuwien.ac.at/issue42/tag/3.html
<JontheEchidna> oh, tcp humor
<apachelogger> there we goes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already did
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I like syn better than ping anyway
<shadeslayer> syn is the awesome
<apachelogger> 3 is a charm
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you were interested in ubuntu-sso some time ago?
<JontheEchidna> yep, maybe I'll get to that this summer
<apachelogger> turns out I am lord super supreme
<apachelogger> my client code from after gsoc actually works (with some minor modifications)
<apachelogger> I just registered :D
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] apachelogger@ubuntu.com * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423172943-v7f3svjzreb36xqp * src/python/sip/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.sip hide exec stuff from python api and assign defaults as per GTK ui ... WHY THE HELL ARE THERE DEFAULTS?!?!?! .....
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] apachelogger@ubuntu.com * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423173031-ul74gojbbo9xmw2i * src/introspection/com.ubuntu.sso.xml update introspection with the obvious api changes
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] apachelogger@ubuntu.com * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423173119-buc05sr8txn598bl * src/python/CMakeLists.txt install to ubuntu_sso/kde/, following the path of the GTK
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] apachelogger@ubuntu.com * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423173225-rdd9f1aawgrf16su * src/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.cpp s/qapp/kapp
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] apachelogger@ubuntu.com * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423173258-t1lzvlm1mmxpw021 * src/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.cpp there is a neat bug in KCrash where it will try to access [0] of a QList that is empty, which is absolutely and entirely horrible ... need to fix that upstream, meanwhile work around it by providing a fake argv[0]
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] apachelogger@ubuntu.com * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423173422-bjnvn27c03utxxqj * src/ (UbuntuSSOClientGUI.cpp UbuntuSSOClientGUI.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-48> instead of calling exec in the ctor (which is blocking and super pointless), run
<CIA-48> open (which is not pointless and very useful) ... additionally rename ctor arg
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] apachelogger@ubuntu.com * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423173539-9djcp2q9gz98ddm0 * src/Dialog.cpp api change updates && formatting++
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> login also seems to work
<apachelogger> neato
<JontheEchidna> lol, kcrash is using index accessing of a QList without a check?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye
<JontheEchidna> haha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how would you go about the check? ... I was thinking about if l.isempty { l << item } else l[0] = item
<JontheEchidna> or you could prepend it, but yeah
<JontheEchidna> well, prepend, add, <<, w/e, as long as it is empty
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423174152-o6c3ecqzrts6q90f * src/ (4 files) rename USSOCG::run() to exec() (as it actually calls exec on the dialog) && update copyright
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: righto
 * apachelogger wonders if the empire of KDE releases 4.6 from gitty
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it might be that I am just cheating KCmdLineArgs horribly
<apachelogger> because usually it would not eat 0 as argv
<apachelogger> so instead I hand it a char *argv[0]
<apachelogger> which really is not the same anyway, but who knows what the intentions behind blocking nil have been
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423174627-xaikw7ht0lpvvrtr * src/python/sip/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.sip also remove run() from sip as lord pyth0rn doesnt use it anymore
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110423180050-b3sjs4mqo8po202p * (8 files in 3 dirs) add the youbuntoo logo as icon for the sake of lovelyness
<Artemis_Fowl> anyone got some time for some basic packaging clarifications?
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: just ask
<Artemis_Fowl> suppose that feature X is provided from library Y and feature Z provided from library W
<Artemis_Fowl> if the packager doesn't have library Y while compiling obviously the binary package will be missing feature X
<Artemis_Fowl> so how are features in packages determined?
<Artemis_Fowl> the packagers include them all?
<tsimpson> well it also depends on where the libraries are, main/restricted or universe/multiverse
<tsimpson> a package in main can no depend on anything in universe/multiverse, but a package in universe can depend on a package in main
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: generally we use any library we have available
<Riddell> typically programmes require the libraries they use, if it's an optional library then it needs to be coded that way by the author
<Artemis_Fowl> ok let's make it more concrete: kcm-grub2 which I develop has a package removal feature which can use either libqapt or qpackagekit to do this
<Artemis_Fowl> if none are available the package removal feature is not available obviously
<Artemis_Fowl> how is this gonna be packaged?
<Riddell> we'd talk to the upstream to work out which is the best to use :)
<Riddell> since I've never heard of qpackagekit and we do use libqapt that seems the more likely candidate
<Artemis_Fowl> but isn't kpackagekit the default package manager in kubuntu?
<Riddell> ah, kpackagekit, yes
<Artemis_Fowl> kpackagekit uses qpackagekit library
<Artemis_Fowl> so qpackagekit would be the way to go? since it is in by default in all installations?
<Riddell> we have a libpackagekit-qt14
<Riddell> why not just use the packagekit dbus interface?
<Artemis_Fowl> that could work out too
<Artemis_Fowl> currently only libqapt is supported
<Artemis_Fowl> and I am planning on introducing packagekit as an alternative
<Artemis_Fowl> and got a bit confused :)
<Riddell> packagekit is cross distro so it'll be more popular outside debian/ubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-24
<maco> ScottK: building a new kdebindings source package with that patch, im getting this lintian error i've never seen before, and i'm not sure which of the suggested resolutions is best: not-binnmuable-all-depends-any  
<maco> E: kdebindings source: not-binnmuable-all-depends-any python-kde4-dev -> python-kde4
<maco> ScottK: id meant to give the link to http://lintian.debian.org/tags/not-binnmuable-all-depends-any.html since i said there were suggested resolutions...
<ScottK> maco: For Ubuntu we don't care.  Only Debian has binNMUs.
<bambee> mornin
<bambee> g
<bambee> what I need to do in order to add a bug in this list ? http://goo.gl/BKRCm
<debfx> bambee: set the milestone to ubuntu-11.04
<bambee> I cannot , could you change the milestone for bug 768363 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768363 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Not able to change software origins in software-properties-kde - TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768363
<bambee> (I can change everything except the milestone)
<debfx> you probably need to be in bugcontrol to change it
<debfx> but I don't think we can upload seeded packages anymore
<bambee> even if it's a crash ? o_O
<debfx> ScottK: ping
<debfx> bambee: I'm not sure, but we can always do a 0-day SRU
<bambee> probably, I do not know...
<debfx> why do you return "none" when str is None?
<bambee> debfx: to get the same behaviour as the gtk frontend
<bambee> the string is none because /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info contains buggy templates (see the other bug in commment #12)
<debfx> ok
<bambee> try the gtk frontend, it does not crash: it displays duplicates entries in "updates" tab and a "none" entry => it's a bug but it does not crash. My patch fixes the crash so now we've the same bug without crash :)
<debfx> hm it doesn't crash for me, probably because I don't have a default sources.list
<bambee> on natty it does not crash for you ? o_O
<debfx> yes
<bambee> strange...
<debfx> not fully upgraded though
<debfx> ah yes, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-apt/0.7.100.3ubuntu5 probably causes the issue
<bambee> mhh, probably. See the bug 760035 in the changelog, it contains a patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760035 in python-apt (Ubuntu Natty) "Ubuntu.info template doesn't allow deb-src lines using archive.ubuntu.com on ports architectures" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760035
<bambee> the patch adds a "Suite" entry into the template for ubuntu, but this template has a missing description :)
<bambee> so yes probably this commit causes the issue (for the "none" description), for duplicates entries... I am not sure :\
<debfx> bambee: I'm no python expert but shouldn't it return u"none" instead of "none"?
<debfx> or maybe it doesn't make a difference
<bambee> debfx: "none" is not an ascii string ? (I am no unicode expert...)
<debfx> bambee: unicode and string are different types in python
<bambee> I know
<bambee> you're probably right...
<Quintasan_> happy easter or whatever is it that you are celebrating today
<njin> Hello to all, testing kubuntu with encryption i cannot see, as i happens in gnome, the request for the passphrase, can someone notice me about this?
<njin> Also differently from gnome, at first login i've to enter the username and the password
<bambee> njin, for auto-login: ALT+F2, then type "kcmshell4 kdm" => look at the "conveniences" tab
<bambee> then check "Enable Auto-Login"
<bambee> and click "apply"
<bambee> (you will be asked to authenticate before saving, enter your root password)
<bambee> I did not understand what is your problem with encryption...
<njin> bambee: usually, in gnome when I made an installation with /home encrypted, at the first boot it require me a passphrase to recover, this not happens in kubuntu
<bambee> debfx: an idea ?
<bambee> njin: your home directory is probably not encrypted, I mean you would not have access to your files without a password :)
<bambee> (I can be wrong)
<afiestas> anybody knows how to fix this: http://paste.kde.org/26413
<afiestas> when installing kde in a custom prefix?
<afiestas> las time I had this issue Iw as told to look at neon environment variables
<afiestas> but I have not been able to find them
<ScottK> debfx: pong.  Unless it's worth delaying the release over, 0 day SRU is the way to go.
<maco> ScottK: great...how do i tell lintian to shut up?
<Quintasan> Bug #769820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769820 in akonadi-googledata (Ubuntu) "akonadi-kde-resource-googledata always says invalid password unable to add google contact and calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769820
<maco> ScottK: nevermind
<Quintasan> I just don't get it
<Quintasan> yofel_, shadeslayer: ^^
<Quintasan> how the hell there can be a bug in packaging if using dpkg-buildpackage on users PC solves the problem?
<Quintasan> hmmmm
<Quintasan> no shit
<jussi> Quintasan: if you are missing a dep on the package that the user has? 
<Quintasan> There is a library conflict when building both
<jussi> heh
<Quintasan> now which one should be used?
<Quintasan> FFS
 * bigbrovar time to get something to eat
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: now we need someone who didn't recompile their libs to test my fix
<bigbrovar> I can always uninstall my compile and apply? 
<bigbrovar> and if I have time I can always do a fresh install on a work laptop and test that?
<bigbrovar> but that would be later cus I have been at this all morning and need a break
<bigbrovar> its 15:19 here and I have not had anything all day 
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: u can always make ur fix available in the bug report and when I have time later today I can test it 
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: a clean install would be better, but try on your normal PC first
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: I have uploaded it to PPA already
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: I will do that on a fresh install later today and get back to u
<Quintasan> I don't have any idea what pulls libcurl4-openssl-dev to akonadi-googledata build-deps
<Quintasan> and libgcal pulls libcurl4-gnutls-dev which conflicts with  libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Quintasan> which is even more confusing
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^^ we won't get that in natty?
<mgraesslin> are there any chances to get a freeze fix into natty?
<maco> mgraesslin: candidate ISOs are being built and tested now.  anything non-critical is likely going to need to be a 0-day SRU.
<bambee> apachelogger: ping
<maco> mgraesslin: all the getting-permission-to-break-freeze stuff is going on in #ubuntu-release
<mgraesslin> maco: ok, thanks
<mgraesslin> in case you ship 4.6.3 it will be included anyway
<bambee> apachelogger: finally I found the answer myself :)
<debfx> mgraesslin: we don't, is there a bug report?
<mgraesslin> debfx: it's for kde bug 261323
<ubottu> KDE bug 261323 in scene-opengl "EffectFrame can freeze desktop on NVIDIA" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261323
<mgraesslin> bambee: btw we have a fix for the activities and effects problem
<bambee> mgraesslin: well good. I had not time enough to write the fix these days... but it's a good new :)
<mgraesslin> bambee: good, I already feared there were two fixes, now :-)
<bambee> ;)
<bambee> mgraesslin: however, now it's the weekend, I can help for another thing :)  (I code in python since 2 days, I need c++ :P)
<mgraesslin> hehe
<ScottK> maco: Just ignore it.
<mgraesslin> bambee: kde bug 265580 seems like a really easy one
<ubottu> KDE bug 265580 in effects-various "JJ: Window peek for minimized windows" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265580
 * bambee looks
<ScottK> Quintasan: Please figure out the akonadi-googledata thing.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think I already did it
<Quintasan> ScottK: waiting for confirmation
<ScottK> Great.
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: ping
<bambee> mgraesslin: indeed
<ScottK> mgraesslin: For KDE stuff unless it's worth delaying the entire release over it should be done as a post-release update.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: ok, so post release
<mgraesslin> it might result in a freeze, but it is nothing which is enabled by default
<ScottK> Although we can upload such changes now to get them in the queue.
<mgraesslin> I will later on do a test on another system and then push the change
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: ping
<pajatopmr> I am trying to find out information (above and beyond that found via googling) on having native wireless support for Kubuntu (Natty Narwhal) on a Macbook Pro 8,3 (early 2011).  Is there any to be had on this channel?
<pajatopmr> What I have learned so far is that the device is new and not supported by the kernel.  Does that sound correct?
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: .
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: have a clean install?
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: add my PPA and try it
<bigbrovar> let me get to it now, 
<bigbrovar> just post ur ppa here 
<Quintasan> http://ppa.quintasan.pl <-- redirect
<bigbrovar> gotcha.
<bigbrovar> btw there is this bug I noticed when in 10.10, I noticed it also made it to 11.04, it mainly affects the menubar.widget
<bigbrovar> I did everything to try and get the issue fixed including hunting down the email of the maintainer and mailing him, even reporting the issue at his bug and filing a bug on launchpad http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/701527  
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 701527 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Some Qt applications freezes Plasma-shell on start with plasma-widget-menubar enabled" [Undecided,New]
<bigbrovar> still never got a feed back, not a word. But the bug exist and even thought it does not affect every kde app, it does affect quite a hanful as I said in my post.
<bigbrovar> situations like this makes the process of bug reporting dishearting and just kills the enthusiasm 
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: bro, we are --------------------------------------------------------------------------------- <-this short on people if compared to Ubuntu
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: We'd like to get everything done fastly but we lack people :/
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: :( and am not a programmer but would be glad to help the best way I can 
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: I'm not a programmer either
<Quintasan> we have essentialy tons of stuff to do
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: also I doubt many people are aware of the lack of hand on kubuntu 
<Quintasan> like bug tiriaging
<bigbrovar> it would be a nice thing to do an sos blog post or something
<bigbrovar> let me get on with the testing 
<jjesse> bug triaging or helping / documentation are good places for non developers
<bigbrovar> the system is installed
<bigbrovar> jjesse: I can always help with documentation 
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: I will try add the default akonadi google resources and see if it doesnt work, just to be sure 
<jjesse> bigbrovar DarkwingDuck and i do the documentation, though DarkwingDuck has a better understand of where things are this cycle
<bigbrovar> then I will add the one from ur ppa
<Quintasan> cool
<Quintasan> if that's not it then I don't have any idea what causes the problem
<bigbrovar>  Quintasan I have added it now rebooting. 
<Quintasan> cool
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: good news is adding ur package seems to stop the invalid password error, and on akonadi it says 100% sync
<bigbrovar> But starting and adding google resource does nothing
<bigbrovar> I can not see my contacts on kaddressbook
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: I still feel this is a packaging issue and both libgcal and akonadi-googleresource are affected
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: stop and start akonadi
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: did that, even restarted the system
<Quintasan> :/
<bigbrovar> how come the source default kubuntu source worked when I built them from source
<bigbrovar> but the binary in the repo doesnt
<Quintasan> this is ridiculous
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: FYI had to compile but libgcal and akonadi google resource
<bigbrovar> ur ppa only has libgcal
<Quintasan> what?
<bigbrovar> ur ppa https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa has packages for just libgcal
<bigbrovar> when it fact it seems but libgcal and akonadi-kde-google-resource are affected
<Quintasan> Riddell: crap, my membership in Launchpad in Kubuntu Members has expired, can you fix it?
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: I did no changes to akonadi-googledata that's why it doesnt show up as update maybe
<bigbrovar> yep
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: I thought it's a library conflict between libgcal and googledata but it's not :/
<bigbrovar> like I said I build the kubuntu source (from the src repo) for both packages and they worked when I compiled them
<bigbrovar> so it might just be a build problem
<Quintasan> That's the worst thing
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: if it works after doing dpkg-buildpackage on local machine then it possibly can't be a packaging error :/
<bigbrovar> hmmm tbh I don't know much about this things
<sheytan> Riddell pong ping and other stuff
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-16
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> oversized CDs :(
<Daskreech> ubergigs?
<Riddell> not oversized yesterday
<Riddell> what happened in the last 24 hours?
<Daskreech> Oh the ISo not he CD ?
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/457796/
<Riddell> mm I'd love to get rid of that pointless firefox locale stuff but it's not a new thing
<Daskreech> hi sta
<Daskreech> hi starbuck 
<starbuck> hello
<Riddell> off with pt alas and no es for amd64
<Daskreech> do we ship firefox?
<Riddell> nope
<Daskreech> Why are there locales then?
<starbuck> Netrunner does :)
<Daskreech>  what pulls them in?
<Riddell> language-pack-base-xx does, blame dpm 
<Daskreech> starbuck: :) Where do they find space on the cd ?
<starbuck> dvd
<starbuck> who does cd only these days? ;)
<Riddell> yeah we'll drop the restriction next time, too painful indeed
<starbuck> hi jonathan, there is a patch from Martin Graesslin for fixing the doubleclick-to-close-window, but it will be 4.9, any chance to compile package libdecorations4 with patch?
<starbuck> for 4.8.2?
<starbuck> http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=27b667f49562963ea3f13d5b9dd56ff846feb75a
<Daskreech> starbuck: BluRay! :)
<Daskreech> Why choose?
<starbuck> :)
<Riddell> starbuck: too late for ubuntu archive proper I'm afraid, that sounds like a feature change, but I can put it in a PPA
<Riddell> what is a strong click?
<starbuck> yeah, ppa would be awesome just to test it...martin says it does not affect anything else, so it should "just work"TM
<starbuck> not sure...its internal term
<starbuck> its just so that you dont need 3 clicks to close
<starbuck> because one opens menu, second closes menu and third closes window...
<Riddell> do people still expect to close with a double click on the menu?  I thought that was a bit of Windows 3.0 behaviour
<Daskreech> I still do it
<Daskreech> But then I did install Windows 3.0
<starbuck> hehe, yeah, i do
<starbuck> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/18757/mysterious-blue-systems-las-s21e05/
<starbuck> x-files music fading in
<dpm> hi Riddell, has the kde-l10n-* upload to fix the translations happened already?
<Riddell> starbuck: spooky!
<Riddell> dpm: last upload "Tue, 10 Apr 2012 12:17:15" is that recent enough?
<Riddell> dpm: calligra-l10n was uploaded yesterday
<dpm> Riddell, I believe not. We discovered the issue with the templates and fixed them on the 12th, IIRC. Let me check.
<dpm> Riddell, yes, I can confirm that the templates were fixed on the 12th, so the kde-l10n-* upload on the 10th won't do and a new upload is needed
<Riddell> dpm: gotcha, I'll prepare a new upload
<Riddell> dpm: then it'll need a new language pack generation?
<dpm> thanks Riddell
<dpm> Riddell, yes, which will happen tomorrow
<dpm> so the sooner the upload happens the better, as translations will take a while to import
<Riddell> I'll do it toot sweet (after breakfast!)
<dpm> tomorrow we'll be exporting translations from LP to be put in the final language pack
<yurchor> Hi! For the reference, the short list (not including Calligra) of KDE templates that Kubuntu team failed to import in a right way: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/55247264/fail.ods
<dpm> Riddell, also, bulldog98_ asked about calligra translations. I seem to remember that calligra has got its own locale packages. We also fixed the templates on the 12th. Has a calligra-l10n-* upload happened after that? If not, it also needs to be re-uploaded
<Riddell> dpm: yes I uploaded calligra-l10n yesterday
<dpm> Riddell, ok, cool
<yurchor> There are also akonadi-kalarm-resource and okulargenerator-odp form kdegraphics
<yurchor> Not imported at all (these are from kde-l10n-*).
<Riddell> yurchor: that's surpringly few considering we haven't been generating any .pot file for all of this cycle
<yurchor> Can these imports be suspended until the release and the stock upstream packages used to avoid confusion? Thanks.
<Riddell> yurchor: I'm about to upload kde-l10n which will solve it
<yurchor> Thanks. The next cycle templates will be in Universe, right?
<yurchor> To avoid this manual handling and LP constant troubles...
<kelemengabor> Riddell: is there anything special about the desktop-* templates of KDE? Looks like none of them was updated during the latest upload. Is this a bug or a feature?
<dpm> argh, X crash
<dpm> yurchor, could you put the list of templates in a pastebin somewhere? Then we can check them against:
<dpm> - Templates that were updated and uploaded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926643/
<yurchor> dpm: Give me some minutes...
<dpm> - Templates that could not be uploaded and thus needed a source package re-upload (source packages list): http://paste.ubuntu.com/926650/
<dpm> yurchor, sure, no worries, I need to get on to something else too, will be back in a bit
<Riddell> kelemengabor: desktop templates have been dropped, we don't strip .desktop files any more
<kelemengabor> Riddell: okay, I'll disable them in LP Translations
<Riddell> thanks
<yurchor> dpm: http://pastebin.com/t7J7DY7y
<Riddell> Darkwing: docs?
<yurchor> Riddell: I have not looked yet, but are the Kubuntu docs even compilable? (Bug 852519 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852519
<Riddell> yurchor: Darkwing is in the process of packaging them
<dpm> yurchor, thanks for the list. I've double-checked it and it seems they all were uploaded and in good shape: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932250/
<yurchor> dpm: Good to know. Thanks.
<yurchor> Can somebody mark Bug 530103 as fixed (it seeems that it is not relevant anymore)? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530103 in Ubuntu Translations "Wrong keyname extraction from konversation.kcfg" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530103
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> dpm: new kde-l10n-* are in
<dpm> Riddell, awesome, thanks!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I got a crash on starting kevelop :(
<Riddell> when I moved /home/jr/.kde/share/apps/kdevelop/sessions/ out the way it started
<ScottK> Riddell: I was playing with the seeds to try and top them off.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like dropping one more language pack will do it.
<ScottK> Which looks like what you did already ...
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Peace-> Riddell: i have downloaded a beta 2 iso , i tried to do partition manually... and .. i get a crash :)
<Peace-> destkop version
<Peace-> alternate version worked almost fine
<bambee_> mhhh apparently there is a serious problem with calling javascript method from c++ in qt 4.8.1 (the javascript object is written in qml) http://paste.ubuntu.com/932491/
<bambee_> QVariant::operator= (this=0x7fffffffc440, variant=...) at kernel/qvariant.cpp:1795
<bambee_> this=0x7fffffffc440
<bambee_> it worked just fine until I update to qt 4.8.1
<bambee_> interesting...
<soee> wrr 450 mb updates :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'm trying to figure out what went wrong with the docs package...
<Riddell> Darkwing: does it compile locally?
<Darkwing> No. Not at this time... That's where I'm trying to find the problems that were changed from 11.10 to 12.04
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'll have it worked out today I hope.
<Darkwing> bbiab
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, session handling is not particularly good in the 4.3 series, I've reported a crash or two on bugs.kde.org, they're still fixing that stuff, also KDevelop doesn't have any changes as such ( From the Changelog ), so I doubt the update caused the crash
<shadeslayer> nor does kdevplatform 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm
<Riddell> ScottK: if kdevelop 4.3.1 get a bit more testing do you think it can get in precise or is elsewhere better?
<shadeslayer> At times KDevelop crashes 2-3 times in a row, offers to recover, crashes again, forgets to clean up the sessions, causing it to crash when you start it the next time
<ScottK> Riddell: Since it's in Universe, now, I think it might still go in.  Personally, I think ktp 0.3.1 is a better thing to focus on.
<shadeslayer> Has happened to me once or twice, cleaned up the session files and it works
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ktp 0.3.1 is in
<shadeslayer> Yes I know :P
<Riddell> ScottK: ^^
<shadeslayer> I'll work on it tomorrow ... No time today
<swecarp> Riddell,  good work u and the other devellopers have donne on 12.04 it runs so smoth even on an old mashin
<ScottK> Tomorrow is fine, but need it soon.
<shadeslayer> Will be done tomorrow for sure, I just need to figure out how to not get distracted by Mass Effect 2
<Riddell> swecarp: great :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: work on kdevelop?  is there more to do?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Nope, I'm done, just needed testing, since you've done that, could we get it uploaded?
<Riddell> since it broke when I test it I'd like someone else to test it :)
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> kdevelop needs testing
<shadeslayer> probably because it crashed the last time you tested it as well :P
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<yofel> nothing paticulary broken here, but I don't use it much
<Riddell> yofel: so no crash on startup?
<yofel> not for me
<yofel> my session only had one cpp file open though
<Riddell> groovy
<BluesKaj> isn't there a single ppa for all these rohan garg pkgs ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: I'm not sure I follow
<shadeslayer> I have 3 PPA's, one for TP, one for new stuff that's going into the archive soonish and the third is mostly extra stuff that I used to package in my free time
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah?
<shadeslayer> I don't follow ....
<BluesKaj> not sure which pkges i should try
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ah, install that ppa, and then install KDevelop
<BluesKaj> anyway , no time for that right now ...I have other pressing business ...i'll get to it later
<shadeslayer> sure
<Peace-> let me ask something about packagin 
<Peace-> but wtf if i my sources are present my mail and name it can be a problem ?
<Peace-> becuase here 
<Peace-> i have 
<Peace-> dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/kde-service-menu-vlc_0.7.0-1ubuntu~ppa1.diff.ooFpXB
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've been mistaken for you online, and received some of your email. :P
<JontheEchidna> as long as I don't start getting your weird emails du jour, I'll be fine. :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: not the Sierra Leane high commission's private e-mails?  those are top secret!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nah, just some name suggestions for Kubuntu
<Darkwing> hehehe. What's topping the list?
<yofel> use firefox as default browser?
<JontheEchidna> I forwarded the mail to jr, I think I'll let him share if he wants :P
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Riddell> "Quantum Entanglement" now there's a name!
<Darkwing> LOL
<Riddell> "KAON"  well it goes with the sub-atomic particle meme others have used
<yofel> please not, first thing I was reminded of was a quantum of solice
<Darkwing> K-GOAT :D
<Darkwing> KDEs Greatest Of All Time
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-17
<MountainX> hi. are there any major problems with the latest upgrades, or is it safe to run all updates now?
<MountainX> maybe I should have asked in ubuntu+1
<Darkwing> MountainX: I am using the most updated base fromt eh Beta2 install as my daily driver. No major issues.
<MountainX> Darkwing: thanks! 
<Riddell> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/open-source-office-apps-calligra-suite-vs-libreoffice-1.html  fairly perceptice review of calligra
<snele> libreoffice-style-oxygen is super ugly. it doesn't respect oxygen gradients, pop up menus are ugly and without shadows etc. so I installed libreoffice-gtk and oxygen-gtk did the rest of work:
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/D/z0/3KH8F6dU/snapshot47.png
<snele> it looks beautifull and native
<snele> kubuntu should ship libreoffice-gtk ;)
<starbuck> netrunner does ;)
<starbuck> for exact same reason :)
<snele> starbuck: but netrunner uses gtk theme. not oxygen ;)
<starbuck> for 12.04 we do ;)
<Riddell> yes the qt 4 integration into libreoffice was done by kubuntu but not really completed to make it as slick as it needs
<Riddell> my preference would be just to switch to calligra as I say :)
<Tm_T> same
<Tm_T> now that we have stable Calligra release, I see no reason not to use it
<Riddell> well stable is relative, it has plenty of bugs, but then libreoffice does too as pointed out
<Tm_T> yup
<snele> Riddell: libreoffice-gtk + oxygen-gtk or calligra by default. libreoffice-kde looks (and feels) just terible at the moment (no gradients, no shadows etc)
<Tm_T> I work on a mixed OS environment where LibreOffice is used, but yet I often have to use Calligra to be able to read and edit documents properly
<Riddell> Tm_T: mm, that's interesting
<Riddell> Tm_T: is that MS documents or OpenDocument?
<Tm_T> opendocuments
<Tm_T> and I don't know why
<Tm_T> sometimes Libreoffice just crashes
<Riddell> Tm_T: OpenDocument files comeing from non-libreoffice apps?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> from LibreOffice
<Riddell> it would seem surprising if Libreoffice couldn't open its own files properly
<Tm_T> indeed, it's strange, those crashes or occasional layout (styling?) issues
<Tm_T> it's very rare I have to touch office files (odt etc) that I haven't cared much about it
<Tm_T> just something I have noticed, I have to use both LO and Calligra in time to time
<Tm_T> oh, and sometimes Okular seems to display documents best (:
<Riddell> Okular uses calligra for OpenDocument files
<Tm_T> yup
<Riddell> Tm_T: do you use macros at all?
<Tm_T> me? no
<Tm_T> basic text documents and spreadsheets
<Riddell> I think macros are a bit of a killer for calligra but they're also an unsolved problem for using MS documents
<Tm_T> it's worse on MS-land with MS-tools though
 * Tm_T had to see yet another "you should buy newer office to be able to handle this file" kind of error yesterday
<kelemengabor1> Riddell: hi, could you please check if everything is okay with the Calligra translations? looks like they are nowhere in the import queue of calligra: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra/+imports or calligra-l10n: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra-l10n/+imports?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=4500
<Riddell> kelemengabor1: doesn't that mean they've been imported?
<Riddell> dpm: ^^
<kelemengabor1> Riddell: ulysses says he does not see his Hungarian translations 
<kelemengabor1> this is why I'm asking
<ulysses> neither the Ukrainian
<Riddell> ulysses: do not seem them where?
<ulysses>  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra/+pots/words/hu/+translate?show=untranslated
<kelemengabor1> or here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/hu?batch=300&start=1200
<Riddell> ulysses: does this have them? people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/calligra-l10n-hu_2.4.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ulysses> I can't test now, I have to go. I'll be back in 2 hours
<kelemengabor1> Riddell: this looks to have them, yes
<Riddell> dpm: do you know if the calligra-l10n translations got imported?
<dpm> Riddell, kelemengabor1, looking
<rbelem> Riddell, heya :-)
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, could you update the kubuntu active meta to use the kwinactive package?
<rbelem> :-)
<dpm> Riddell, kelemengabor1, looking at the Launchpad imports stats, I don't think the whole of the KDE translations uploaded recently + calligra will be imported in time, so they will have to be shipped in the next language pack update shortly before release
<Riddell> rbelem: kde-window-manager-active ?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks :-)
<Riddell> dpm: you mean they're still working their way through the system somehow?
<kelemengabor1> dpm: can you see the approved calligra translations? where are they?
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think i'm ready to become a kubuntu developer? So I could make these small fixes by myself :-)
<dpm> Riddell, exactly, let me show you the stats on a pm (the LP graphs are only accessible to members of the canonical group)
<Riddell> rbelem: could well be, the recent split of kde-workspace for active should be proof of your elite skills
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: e-mail the kubuntu-devel list asking for a meeting if you want to go for it, using the doodle.com website for scheduling
<dpm> kelemengabor1, let me re-check
 * rbelem hugs Riddell 
<rbelem> :-D
 * koolhead17 finds so much hugging in this channel. :P
<Riddell> we're friendly like that
 * rbelem hugs koolhead17 
<koolhead17> :P
 * koolhead17 mutes
<rbelem> sharing our happiness
<Riddell> koolhead17: see, aren't we more fun than the server team? :)
<koolhead17> Riddell, server team is fun 2 :P
<Riddell> yeah I know, that Davey encourages quite irresponsible behaviour in a hot tub as NCommander found out!
<Riddell> ScottK: kdevelop and kubuntu-active-meta uploaded should you be in a reviewing mood
<ScottK> Universe isn't frozen yet, so should be easy.
<ScottK> Unseeded that is.
<Riddell> yofel: lp:~yofel/software-properties/lp-944876 needing looked at?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<dpm> kelemengabor1, I believe the calligra translations have not yet even been approved. I've sent you the details on an e-mail
<kelemengabor1> dpm: okay, but in any case, shouldn't we see the po files in some queue? because I can't even see the unapproved po files, and this is where I get nervous :\
<dpm> kelemengabor1, ah, you mean in the templates themselves, good point
<BluesKaj> we have a guy over at #kde saying "startx" is obolete :) He claims  "s/Xorg/X/ " is the new proper command
<BluesKaj> is he correct?
<NCommander>  /lastlog NCommander
<NCommander> er
<BluesKaj> I thought I'd get verifiacation fdrom devs :)
<NCommander> Riddell: I plead the 5th.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: he's wrong
<BluesKaj> Riddell, he claims debian is a medieval distro ..trying to be provocative I suppose
<Riddell> BluesKaj: don't be afraid to /kick :)
<BluesKaj> i have no power to kick anyone , but i wouldn't ...I think he was just expressing a misguided opinion 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ok I was too harsh, but I'd say something like "best not insult the teams who make free software work, especially in forums which they stay in"
<BluesKaj> Riddell, agreed , he was just trying to start a pi**ing contest about distros , and wasn't about to get involved in a silly argument about tastes 
<BluesKaj> and I wasn't 
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I installed kdevelop from the ppa and altho i don't use it , or even know how , it launches fine :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: thanks alot!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's compiling now in precise-proposed, if you can tell me when it's done I can copy it to precise-release
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer starts on ktp
<shadeslayer> ERROR:.././../tests/test-new-dribble.c:666:void bad_candidate_test(): assertion failed: (global_lagent_state == NICE_COMPONENT_STATE_FAILED) << What a omnious  assert
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what is there to do with ktp?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: basically just a new bug fix release, nothing major, grab new tarballs and package
<shadeslayer> Also, please add appropriate watch files to the packages, something I forgot last time
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I uploaded 0.3.1 already
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> sweet!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when did you package it? Because ScottK was poking me last night to do it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: before he noticed :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Very nice.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but if you're looking for things to do this needs worked out if anything needs done with it lp:~yofel/software-properties/lp-944876
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll try and figure out how to do it properly tonight
<agateau> Riddell: hey, is it too late for a new release of lightdm to go in?
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, I don't know
<Riddell> agateau: lightdm itself?
<Riddell> that's in main isn't it?
<agateau> Riddell: mmm, no I meant lightdm-kde
<Riddell> oh i see, that's universe so should be fine
<agateau> Riddell: actually David would love to have this evening to hack on it, would it still be ok tomorrow?
<Riddell> UnseededUniverseFinalFreeze (Tue)
<Riddell> so I think you have all week
<Riddell> but it's not unseeded if you could kubuntu active
<Riddell> so your main guy to ask is if rbelem is happy with it
<Riddell> a/could/count/
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> rbelem: hi, is it fine with you to have a new tarball for lightdm-kde tomorrow?
<Riddell> agateau: it'll be fine, David is d_ed?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<rbelem> agateau, yup :-) It probably contains more fixes and features
<agateau> it does :)
<rbelem> agateau, let me know when it hits the repos, so i can test it :-)
<agateau> rbelem: sure
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: here?
<zorael> Now that akonadi (1.7.0-0ubuntu3) has its mysql backend as dependency, what's the correct solution for the problem/question at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960064 ?
<zorael> is there a point to eg. akonadi-backend-sqlite anymore?
<Riddell> zorael: you should be able to install akonadi-backend-sqlite and use it, but it's not the recommended back end
<Riddell> (by upstream)
<zorael> Riddell: okay, so is this a bug: http://i.imgur.com/ktMhk.png ?
<Riddell> zorael: well it's not a feature!
<zorael> ;3
<BarkingFish> Evening all. Just a word to the wise, one of the packages which got upgraded overnight is not correctly signed, I can't upgrade it - either through apper or the command line.
<BarkingFish> I don't know which one, cause I have about 30 packages to update, totalling 33.1MB
<zorael> seems it only ever offers to pick between the mysql and postgresql backends regardless of which ones are installed.. tested on two machines and on a new user :/
<zorael> I'll file a bko bug.
<Riddell> BarkingFish: mirror error probably
<BarkingFish> well I filed a bug on apper a while back, with part of the issue - you get asked if you want to install the unsigned packages, click yes and it sends you round in circles until you click no.
<BarkingFish> I filed that way back early in 11.10
<BarkingFish> it was closed as fixed; i guess it's not :)
<ScottK> Use muon then.
<BarkingFish> ScottK, nothing will perform the update - not even through the command line.  I don't know which package is shot though.
<BarkingFish> The last time this happened, i dropped to tty1 and did the update through there
<yofel> shadeslayer: It Works™
<ScottK> BarkingFish: As Riddell said, probably a bad mirror.  Wait a bit.  Do sudo apt-get update.  Try again.
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll give it a shot again in about 12 hours
<BarkingFish> It's not gonna kill me, there's just some updates to flash player, libc6, etc
<shadeslayer> yofel: whut works
<shadeslayer> Stupid GMail, doesn't even tell me whats wrong
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, the update to flashplayer is redundant if you have libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BarkingFish> i don't have, BluesKaj 
<BarkingFish> i have flashplugin-alternative.so
<BluesKaj> ok , well if it works .... 
<yofel> shadeslayer: software-properties hack
<shadeslayer> yofel: ah
<shadeslayer> But it's a hack :P
<yofel> yeah, proper fix should be using dbus,  but I've no time currently to rewrite that
<shadeslayer> GMail is completely down for me @_@
<shadeslayer> doesn't even work from the phone
<shadeslayer> aha : http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1334687399000&iid=a88855ea3653b5d2f71d98b0b8906f84
<shadeslayer> well ... good time to play ME2 I guess
<Darkwing> Does Calligra work with doc/docx with just opening and editing or, will it save as the doc/docx as well?
<bulldog98> Darkwing: it is supposed to save to doc/docx too, but I don’t know how reliable that is
<Darkwing> hmmz, I'll ahve to install and test... where do we hold it in the ppa?
<bulldog98> Darkwing: it’s in backports I think or in precise universe
<Darkwing> ahhh good.
<ScottK> It's in precise universe
<Darkwing> Thanks. Installing.
<Darkwing> ohhh, New ICS build for my Galaxy S :D
<zorael> I'm still looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960064 where the user can't install KDE from the oneiric ppas, now that akonadi-server depends on akonadi-backend-mysql which depends on mysql, as he's using a drop-in replacement for mysql which conflicts with it
<zorael> https://launchpad.net/percona-server
<zorael> Wouldn't it be more tidy if the akonadi backends (mysql, postgresql, sqlite, odbc) provided an akonadi-backend virtual package?
<zorael> I built akonadi locally after some changes to debian/control (http://pastie.org/3805783), and now I can uninstall the mysql backend (akonadi depends akonadi-backend provided by akonadi-backend-{mysql,postgresql,sqlite,odbc})
<Peace-> yofel: :) kde-service-menu-vlc - 0.7.0-1ubuntu0~ppa1 
<zorael> An alternative would be to let akonadi-backend-mysql depend on virtual-mysql-server instead of mysql-server-core-5.1 and mysql-client-core-5.1, I guess. Maybe.
<yofel> zorael: can you file a bug against akonadi so that's not forgotten at least?
<zorael> yofel: okay, will do
<yofel> thanks!
<ScottK> Anyone else having trouble with "Failed to get D-Bus interface of mailfilteragent." on precise with kmail?
<ScottK> Anyone using Kmail on precise and not having that problem would be good to know too.
<Darkwing> ScottK: I'm using KMail... no errors.
<Darkwing> Hmmz, no options to save as Doc/Docx in Calligra
<yofel> ScottK: works fine here as well
<Darkwing> IMAP and POP3 both working well.
<ScottK> Disconnected IMAP?
<ScottK> Actually I don't think it matters since I get the error when I try to send mail too.
<yofel> ScottK: I use disconnected IMAP - works fine now for a month
<yofel> normal imap works too on another system here, can't test pop3
<ScottK> ok
<BarkingFish> yofel: what do you need testing with pop3?
<Darkwing> BarkingFish: ScottK is having KMail issues.
<BarkingFish> ah.
<BarkingFish> Which version of KDE are you on, ScottK, and which version of Kmail?
<ScottK> I must have data corruption of some kind.
<ScottK> 4.8.2 on precise.
 * ScottK isn't using pop3 though.
<BarkingFish> Hm. I am, and pop3 runs fine here.  
<BarkingFish> I just wondered cause yofel mentioned not being able to test pop3, it runs ok on the latest kmail
<Darkwing> ScottK: You using Generic IMAP? That's what I'm using.
<ScottK> DIMAP.
<BarkingFish> What kind of problems are you having?
<Darkwing> ScottK: Lemme set it up and see what it does...
<yofel> only issue I have with it is kde bug 277912, but that's been broken since they moved that to akonadi
<ubottu> KDE bug 277912 in general "Can't use my IMAP account's trash folder." [Normal,Unconfirmed: ] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277912
<BarkingFish> i'd test this end too, but none of my email services use DIMAP as far as I know, i wouldn't know where to set that up anyway
<ScottK> BarkingFish: The D part is just disconnected.
<ScottK> It's a matter of if you keep a local copy of everything.
<ScottK> It doesn't require any server side support.
<BarkingFish> ah.  i don't understand it frankly, my ears only perked up at "pop3" :)
<Darkwing> ScottK: working in disconnected mode works here... I don't knwo if there is more that i need to do...
<ScottK> Probably just me.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-18
<ScottK> It appears purging my mail data and starting over fixed it.
<Darkwing> ScottK: That is strange though, at least you got it working...
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Darkwing> Just took 62 pictures of the sunset at the beach.
<Darkwing> well, that plus I think 4 or 5 panoramic pictures.
<Darkwing> http://wonderly.com/pictures/BeachSunset4-17-12/
<Darkwing> Hmmz, no translations?
<Darkwing> This means, I have to finish an english only package, gets what wrong, got any updates for an SRU and get with the Translators and figure out if we can get it translated for an SRU.
<Darkwing> Riddell: ^^
<bulldog98_> Darkwing: problem with translations in the past were that e.g. Greman was fully translated, but not included -> annoys translators
<Riddell> Darkwing: so how's the package going?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<afiestas> Riddell: added a dependency but now is screaming that can't upload it: https://code.launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff/+recipebuild/218108
<afiestas> it is odd because it was never build correctly :s
<Riddell> afiestas: I think the version number is only set by the upstream branch
<Riddell> so commit to the upstream branch and wait or manually edit it in the recipie
<afiestas> Riddell: already ditted the recipe added {time} so each package will be different
<afiestas> but now I don-t see an option to rebuild it
<Riddell> afiestas: "Request build(s)" link above recipie?
<afiestas> Riddell: doesn't appear to me
<afiestas> It did before (when I added the missing dependency)
<afiestas> oh now I see
<Quintasan_> yofel: care to send me that german news linky?
<yofel> Quintasan: http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/videoarchiv2.html - you need to select what you want to watch at the right
<Quintasan> yofel: are there any weather forecasts there?
<yofel> Quintasan: at the end, yes
<Quintasan> yay
<Quintasan> at the end of the news, yes?
<yofel> right
<Darkwing> Riddell: Well, I figured out that my validation script was pooly written... Sooo... I'm fixing that right now and I'll have a english docs package to you.
<Darkwing> Then we will work on getting some translations for an SRU I guess *sighs*
<Quintasan> yofel: what is taggeshacu
<Quintasan> ?
<yofel> german first television main news at 8PM, translated something like "dailyview"
<Quintasan> yofel: does that contain forecast as well?
<yofel> yes
<Quintasan> that makes me a happy student
<Quintasan> download shit -> burn onto cd -> give to teacher -> receive a grade
<Quintasan> This is even more than I needed :D
<yofel> Quintasan: there's a podcast feed too, you'll find it on gpodder.net
<Darkwing> I'm going to be speaking in XML by the end of the day
<bulldog98_> Darkwing: hm I always speak in XML :P
<yofel> bulldog98: <confused>You do?</confused>
<bulldog98> s/Darkwing: hm I always speak in XML :P/<begin>Darkwing: hm I always speak in XML :P</begin>
<Darkwing> <sarcasm><muttering>Yeah, it's annoying</muttering></sarcasm>
<bulldog98> <main>yofel: yes</main>
<Darkwing> <shaking>Must. Have. More. <crazy>coffee</crazy><shaking>
<Darkwing> *sigh* I picked one helluva week to quit smoking
<bulldog98> <sarcasm>smoking is good for you Darkwing</sarcasm>
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> bulldog98: I decided that for health reasons I needed to quit
<bulldog98> Darkwing: yep that’s a good reason
<Darkwing> I got 3 kids... I need to be healthy for them.
<bulldog98> and it’s better for them if they see that smoking isn’t good (because their parents don’t smoke)
<Darkwing> Yup
<yofel> bulldog98: as a fellow btrfs user, have a cookie: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/+recipe/btrfs-tools-daily
<bulldog98> !cookie yofel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie yofel
<bulldog98> ~cookie
 * bulldog98 hugs yofel
 * yofel wonders what happened to kubotu
<Darkwing> I was about to ask the same...
<Darkwing> Wasn't apachelogger running that?
<yofel> yeah
<Darkwing> where has apachelogger been? I have not seen him active in a while.
<yofel> me neither, and he didn't answer my last mail either
 * Darkwing ponders
<Darkwing> anyone heard from him?
<bulldog98> maybe he is sick?
<Darkwing> hmmz... rekonq doesn't like box.com
<bulldog98> Darkwing: what version?
<bulldog98> Darkwing: tried git version?
<Darkwing> bulldog98: Not yet.
<Darkwing> 0.9.1
<bulldog98> what is broken?
<Darkwing> Like, once I login, it isn't reconizing the interface as a web interface and will not let me interact to upload etc...
<bulldog98> hm can’t test that, cause I don’t have an account (and I don’t want to give away my data)
<Darkwing> http://imm.io/mutt
<Darkwing> It changes the curser and will not let me interface..
<bulldog98> rbelem: I think kubuntu active isn’t working that good, since the patches for plasma active aren’t in kdelibs and kde-workspace
<Darkwing> But, I use Chromuim anyway... it shares info with my tablet and my mobile
<bulldog98> hm
<Darkwing> kaboom
<Darkwing> Riddell: pingie
<Darkwing> dag-nabbit...
<Darkwing> I forgot I put a new HD in here... *sigh
<Darkwing> Someone want to test a package for me?
<Darkwing> http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Kubuntu/kubuntu-docs/Precise/
<Darkwing> Riddell: Kubuntu-docs package http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Kubuntu/kubuntu-docs/Precise/
<BarkingFish> Darkwing, QApt screams at that, says an older version is available, and it's recommended to install that one instead as it has more support.  
<BarkingFish> QApt won't install it, I'll put it in manually and check it
 * Darkwing mutters
<Darkwing> what did I do wrong then...
<BarkingFish> no idea - but it does install.  I've just added it through the command line, using dpkg -i and it's gone in with no argument
<Darkwing> Yay!
<Darkwing> I wonder why QApt is whining....
<BarkingFish> not a clue
<BarkingFish> I'll show you what QApt did
<bulldog98> Darkwing: use http://paste.kde.org/459614/ to test if $1 is smaller than $2 for dpkg
<Darkwing> I'm actually comfortable packaging the docs... I'm going to do some more test stuff for myself then starting packaging a lot more.
<BarkingFish> bugger. I can't do it.  Cause I already added the package through dpkg, I can't reproduce what QApt did
 * BarkingFish hits himself for being too damn hasty
 * Darkwing pokes yofel
<yofel> ouch
<Darkwing> yofel: can see you if you can get the same thing that BarkingFish did? I have to help the kids for like 5...
<Darkwing> yofel: testing http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Kubuntu/kubuntu-docs/Precise/
<yofel> looking
<BarkingFish> yofel, all I did was go to Darkwing's link, and open it with firefox, to be installed using QApt, and it moaned at me.
<bulldog98> Darkwing: can reproduce that
 * Peace- doesn't work -.- http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/18/plasma-desktopeE1780.png
 * Peace- keeps scrippting
<yofel> yup
<yofel> JontheEchidna: intentional ^ ?
<bulldog98> Darkwing: is the deb signed?
<bulldog98> I‘d say qapt doesn’t install anything that isn’t signed by a key it trusts and yours is not in the database
<Darkwing> I signed it...
<Darkwing> But, what DB does the key need to be in?
<bulldog98> the apt database
<Darkwing> it's attacked to me LP but, I think that's it...
<Darkwing> attached
<bulldog98> Darkwing: no the local database of apt, which you can manupulate with apt-key, which doesnot contain your key perdefault
<Darkwing> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
 * Darkwing looks up the command to do that.
<Darkwing> bulldog98: So, I add my key there, rebuild and it should work right? *Crosses fingers*
<Darkwing> Sorry for the n00b questions. :D
<bulldog98> Darkwing: yes now you should be able to install with help of qapt
<Darkwing> yay. Rebuilding
<Darkwing> Thanks for the help guys :D
<Darkwing> Okay, re-uploaded... Works here. Riddell it's all yours now :D
<ScottK> claydoh: You're madly working on release notes, right?
<claydoh> ScottK: , um sure :/ 
<claydoh> work is settling down, I actually have free time coming up , yay!
<Darkwing> Hey claydoh
<claydoh> hi Darkwing hows things?
<Darkwing> Rough
<Darkwing> But, I'm managing.
<claydoh> lol, same here
<Darkwing> RIP Dick Clark.
<claydoh> sorry I have been so quiet an inactive lately, getting a routine back now
<BluesKaj> Darkwing, he passed ?
<Darkwing> Aye, http://www.usatoday.com/life/people/obit/story/2012-04-18/dick-clark-dies-at-82/54390716/1
<Darkwing> Riddell: dammit, I didn't update control... wait on that.
<BarkingFish> Darkwing, did you get the QApt problem sorted?
<Darkwing> Yeah, my key wasn't in the apt
<Darkwing> But, I'm trying to remember the build-depends commands
<Darkwing> Need to fix the debian/control
<Darkwing> can we use ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} for the depends?
<Riddell> Darkwing: ok let me know
<Darkwing> Riddell: It'll be up in a flash. Lemme fix the control and I'll re-package and upload.
<Darkwing> Riddell: Check http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Kubuntu/kubuntu-docs/Precise/
<Riddell> Darkwing: yay, works!  uploading
<Darkwing> Riddell: Awesome!
<Darkwing> Note, this is english only... There wasn't enough translations reported in.
<Darkwing> So, I'll work with the translation teams and we'll have to release translations in an SRU
<Darkwing> Do we know what "Q" is going to be called yet?
<Riddell> no I don't think we do
<Darkwing> Riddell: okay. :)
<Riddell> ScottK: kubuntu-docs for your reviewing pleasure
 * Riddell sleeps
<Darkwing> Night Riddell
<BluesKaj> Riddell, any truth to bkerensa's rumour ?
<Darkwing> what rumour?
<BarkingFish> Apparently, there is a rumor circulating that Kubuntu is going to lose its name, apparently Canonical intend to keep it.
<BarkingFish> Apparently, I smell BS, but I can't say that for certain.
<BarkingFish> I don't believe they have any right to it
<Darkwing> Well, they do hold a TM on it... Beyond that everything is speculation.
<Darkwing> BarkingFish: here is what they own for it all... http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<BarkingFish> well that's easily bypassed. we just call ourselves UbuntuK
<BarkingFish> they can't do shit
<BarkingFish> sorry, apologies for the language
<Darkwing> Part of the restrictions: Use of a name which includes the letters BUNTU in relation to computer hardware or software.
<Darkwing> and yes, they have it legally registered.
<BarkingFish> Any mark ending with the letters UBUNTU or BUNTU is sufficiently similar to one or more of the trademarks that permission will be needed in order to use it.
<Darkwing> BarkingFish: http://www.ipo.gov.uk/ohim?ohimnum=E4541661
<BarkingFish> note - ending...  not beginning with - that is very specific
<Darkwing> BarkingFish: That is Kubuntu as a Registered TM from Canonical.
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll have a look.
<ScottK> Riddell: I looked at a 5MB diff and punted.
<ScottK> Darkwing: It's in.
<Darkwing> ScottK: Sweet. 5MB diff?
<ScottK> From the previous package.
<Darkwing> Ahhh, yeah. nothing was translated. :/
<ScottK> Darkwing and Riddell: Should be add the docs to the CDs?  They will fit (no translations helps).
<Darkwing> ScottK: The plan is to release an SRU with translations if I can get the translators to work with me.
<ScottK> OK and that would affect 12.04.1.
<ScottK> That would be right on the edge. Better not then.
<Darkwing> yes, there will be another 5MB addition (Closer to match the Oneiric docs package) for 12.04.1. I don't think if we are that starved for space, it would be a good idea.
<ScottK> One time effort, not that big a deal.  Probably half a dozen or so.
<ScottK> Acutally 11.
 * Darkwing nods
<ScottK> 14 at the moment, but the review caused me to file three removal bugs.
<Darkwing> ScottK: Is that for the CD image?
<ScottK> No, it's 14 in the archive.
<Darkwing> I meant for the docs package... my bad
<ScottK> None of the three I filed removal bugs are on any image.
<ScottK> yes.
 * Darkwing thought there was something about removing the 700mb images...
<ScottK> Next cycle.
<ScottK> We're using 702 now though.
<ScottK> we could put it on the dvd though.
<ScottK> tons of room there and we don't usually respin those for point releases anyway.
<Darkwing> yeah.
<Darkwing> I thought I had remembered a conversation re that.. But after the LTS.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-19
<ScottK> Done.
<Darkwing> :D 
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<rbelem> is there a tag for kde 4.8.2?
<rbelem> bulldog98_, there wasn't a branch for active untill some days ago, that's why i did not get the patches
<ScottK> rbelem: 4.8.2 is in precise.
<rbelem> ScottK, i forgot to mention git :-)
<ScottK> No idea.
<rbelem> ScottK, upstream git
<ScottK> I'd assume so.
 * ScottK is Kubuntu guy, not upstream.
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> i updated a patch for kdelibs from plasma active
<ScottK> It's really too late.  How critical is it?
<ScottK> We'll probably have to do it as a post-release update now.
<ScottK> (unless it's really critical)
<rbelem> ScottK, some apps are not behaving properly in plasma-active
<rbelem> ScottK, i think it is ok to release a fix later
<ScottK> Unless it prevents a successful install, that sounds like something we could do post-release.
<ScottK> Good.
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> We can ask to have the Kubuntu Active ISO redone at 12.04.1 if we have some good fixes and people to test it even though it's not LTS.
<rbelem> that would be really nice :-)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Shouldn't be a problem.
<rbelem> thanks ScottK 
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> ScottK: I've added kubuntu-docs to the desktop CD, I recon they fit easily, how did you calculate that they don't?
<yurchor> Hi! Will it be asking too much if I ask to fix typos in Kubuntu own docs (last night package)? (Yes, I filed bug report (Bug 852519), but there was zero reaction on it. Does it really matter to file bug reports at all?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852519
<Riddell> yurchor: it all depends if the person incharge of the package is crazy busy or not
<Riddell> alas most of us are crazy busy most of the time
<Riddell> fixing typos is of course welcome
<Riddell> although better would be to check if it still exists in 12.04
<yurchor> Riddell: Ok. They stiil exist. And David added the new ones. So if Darkwing have no time to fix this, just mark it as WONTFIX and I will forget about it. ;)
<Riddell> Darkwing: that guy was a omg writer! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/kubuntu-they-have-invested-millions-in-it/
<Riddell> Darkwing: I haven't seen littlegirl on irc for a bit, is she still around?
<ScottK> Riddell: They fit now, but if they get translations again they may not fit for the point releases.
<ScottK> If you use the size of the docs in oneiric then the images are all at or over 702.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm yes, I wonder if it's an idea to split out the translations in that case
<ScottK> I'm OK either way if you decide not to worry about it, we can cross that bridge when we come to it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the ping from skaet about filling out the rest of the manifest?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: the amd64+mac  images I think we have no testers for and should not release
<ScottK> Agreed, but I'd wait and see for sure.  We've had occasional testers.
<Riddell> I was wanting to give one more test to armhf+omap4  before I'm happy to say we expect to release that
<ScottK> shadeslayer has said he might do it if he didn't have exams.
 * ScottK needs to go.  Back in an hour or so.
<Riddell> kubuntu-active I've been testing this morning and does work but has a pesky 5 minute pause on startup (I think soprano to blame)
<ScottK> rbelem said he had a new active patch for kde4libs.  We agreed it could go post-release.
<ScottK> I also talked to skaet about respinning active for 12.04.1 and she was fine with it as long as we had testers.
<ScottK> now really leaving
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ScottK> Back.  Sort of (really laggy connection).
<Darkwing> Riddell: Yeah, he pinged me last night about doing a writeup... 
<Darkwing> Riddell: and littlergirl hops on and off... I think she is waiting to be unleased on docs again.
<afiestas> I wonder if ubuntu is aware of this bug: http://rt.openssl.org/Ticket/Display.html?id=2771
<afiestas> can we check taht in launchpad? launchpad connects to bugtracks,. right?
<debfx> not to every bugtracker software
<debfx> bug #965371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965371 in openssl (Ubuntu Precise) "HTTPS requests fail on some sites on Ubuntu 12.04" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965371
<Riddell> i don't have a login for that rt.openssl.org site
<Riddell> jdstroud is the security guy for ubuntu and likely to know about that stuff
<debfx> that lp bug has all the information
<afiestas> debfx: thansk! I did looked for the bug but it has many different names depending on the distro
<afiestas> it doesn't seems medium to me xD
<afiestas> anyway, I need to rebuild webaccounts but including the packags in this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff
<afiestas> I klnow is not the first time I ask this, but, how can I add that ppa to the recipe?
<afiestas> I need libakonadi-dev to build webaccounts
<shadeslayer> ScottK: afaik the mac images don't have anything different than the standard images, I'll be able to test it though :)
<ScottK> They do.  They boot differently.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Tester ahoy.
<apol> can somebody tell me what should I do to apply a patch to a package?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you able to do a smoketest today?
<Riddell> afiestas: I'm not sure what you mean, adding a dependency to the webaccounts's package is done by adding it to debian/control in the packaging bzr branch
<Riddell> apol: several ways depending on package but generally you put it in debian/patches and add the filename to debian/patches/series
<apol> Riddell: it's for muon in çcyberspace
<apol> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ofcourse, I just need some time to download the ISO
<shadeslayer> my old laptop bit the dust after 4 years
<shadeslayer> just because nVidia cheaped out on the thermal paste *grumble*
<shadeslayer> ( Could have just as easily been Dell )
<apol> Riddell: and it's a normal git patch... is that ok?
<Riddell> apol: unified diff format at -p1 level is what it needs
<Riddell> which is what git produces
<apol> ok
<apol> cool
<Riddell> apol: the patches are managed using a command called quilt
<Riddell> so if you want to test that it works you can run   quilt push
<Riddell> (and  quilt pop  to undo)
<apol> ok thx
<apol> 9
<apol> oops
<BluesKaj> Riddell, any truth to the rumours about the "Kubuntu" name being witheld by Canonical from use by Blue Systems?
<ScottK> BluesKaj: I suspect any rumors that anyone knows anything for sure are wrong.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, rumours were circulating yeserday and it would be nice if they were put to rest
<ScottK> Sure, but the only way to do that would be a definitive announcement.
<ScottK> I'd imagine if things were ready for that, it would have been announced.
<ScottK> In the meantime, rumors are rumors.
<ScottK> If you read the Ubuntu Trademark policy, it clearly says that commercial use requires permission from Canonical.
<BluesKaj> a debian derivative using kde is fine with me ..."a rose by any other name "
<BluesKaj> Canonical has plotted a different course for it's distro with unity etc , so kde is being left behind in the dust 
<tsimpson> that's a little unfair
<Riddell> BluesKaj: the trademark licence is available for all to see
<Darkwing> I wouldn't go as far to say that it is unfair though...
<Darkwing>  Ubuntu and the related names is a Brand owned and paid for by Canonical. It would not be unfair of them to enforce something that they have paid for. That is buisness.
<tsimpson> I mean the comment was unfair
<Darkwing> ahhh yeah.
<BluesKaj> policy declarations ar fine , but a kubuntu sign on an OS , doesn't mean the ports are open :)
 * ScottK isn't sure what that means.
<BluesKaj> oh i think you do..you just don't want to add fuel to the fire being an ubuntu member etc..it's understandable 
<BluesKaj> anyway ...it's just rumours and ltes  hope hey're baseless
<BluesKaj> lets
<ScottK> BluesKaj: No.  Actually I don't.  
<ScottK> I don't intend to contribute to the rumors either way though.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, understood
 * Darkwing reads up
<ScottK> Riddell: Main only Lucid -> Precise works.
<Riddell> ScottK: great thanks
<cmagina> anyone else notice that gstreamer0.10-plugins-good now causes the gnome-keyring to be installed? (it gets pulled in by the libsoup-gnome2.4-1 dependency)
<debfx> cmagina: libsoup pulls in libgnome-keyring0 but not gnome-keyring
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-20
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> kmail keeps crahing , but I'm sure a bug has been posted ...i haven't checked yet
<BluesKaj> er crashing
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hmmm, in what situation it do crash?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, usually when trying to open an email in the inbox
<Tm_T> some particular mail? or any kind of mail?
<BluesKaj> I prefer opening in a separate page , so usually double click , that's when it crashes
<Tm_T> but any kind of mail? html or plaintext?
<BluesKaj> html
<Tm_T> so no crashes with plaintext mails? interesting
<Tm_T> please report it with drkonqi
<rbelem> Riddell, if you remove kubuntu-default-settings from KDEDIRS for kubuntu-active it starts much faster
<Riddell> rbelem: hmm interesting
<Riddell> but too late for 12.04 I think
<Riddell> keep it in mind for future, we can target next release to get the tech preview label off
<rbelem> Riddell, oki
<Riddell> hmm what to put in this week's release team meeting report?
<d__ed> Great job on precise guys! I just upgraded my laptop, and it feels soo much faster - even though I was running 4.8.2 from backports before.
<d__ed> No idea how you've managed it, just wanted to say "Well done!"
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> well when you're as tallented as the Kubuntu contributors these things come naturally :)
<Riddell> of course the rest of ubuntu may take some credit too, plenty of changes under the GUI level
<d__ed> no, just take the compliment already.
<Riddell> true true, we're a collection of geneuses
<Riddell> or is that spelt geniuses?
<d__ed> geniuses. 
<d__ed> or possibly "genii"
<d__ed> arguably a genius would know.
<Riddell> ah pseudo latin plurals, a certain way to make people think you're clever
<d__ed> did it work?
<Riddell> bound to, it can be our slogan for next cycle "Kubuntu: made by genii"
<d__ed> +1 from me.
<Riddell> it works for my canoe club, the motto is in nonsense pseudo latin and we're been winning medals for the last 80 years :)
<d__ed> I'm rather excited by 12.10, it'll have loads of my stuff breaking it.
<Riddell> telepathy?  lightdm?
<d__ed> yep
<d__ed> and yep :)
<vprints> anybody here using at least one of "ÖÕÜÄ" letters daily in their alphabet ?
<Riddell> jussi speaks Finish?
<Riddell> germans like their umlouts but I don't know if they use them for capitals
<vprints> finnish and german should match, yes
<BluesKaj> Riddell, with a name like jussi , I would expect him to speak Finnish
<vprints> i have this strange thing happening when installing 12.04 and writing user's name then theses letters do not display correctly
<vprints> ÄÖÕÜ letters
<Riddell> display where?
<BluesKaj> john=jussi , with Canadians of Finnish descent at least
<vprints> in ubiquity
<Riddell> vprints: so on the user account setup page you can't type capitol letters with umlouts?
<vprints> dosen't matter if capital or small
<vprints> i will make a screenshot
<Riddell> what's the keyboard setting?
<vprints> estonian
<Riddell> and can you type those letters elsewhere?  (it is a problem with the keyboard layout?)
<vprints> it is during install, where else should i type them ?
<Riddell> on a live CD you can press alt-f2 and run any programme such as Kate
<vprints> or you mean that i should start the live mode, then start the installer, not installer directly
<vprints> ok, will try that
<Riddell> that would allow for more testing yes
<shadeslayer> how interesting, rekonq grew Google Bookmark support
<vprints> cool, thanks
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, do you mean chromium
<shadeslayer> no, I mean rekonq
<shadeslayer> :D
<BluesKaj> google bookmark ?
<shadeslayer> they had a sync API in the 0.9 release, was a matter of time someone did the Google Bookmarks support
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yes
<shadeslayer> it can now save bookmarks in Google's cloud
<shadeslayer> afaik you can access Google Bookmarks using their docs api
<BluesKaj> what google bookmarks ...where they located?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: uh, say if you bookmark a page, it gets sync'd to Google Docs, and then you can retrieve them when you sign into another browser somewhere else
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok , never used google bookmarks , ok thanks
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Was specific to Google Chrome/Chromium
<BluesKaj> just bookmarks in chromium imported from FF
<agateau> rbelem: late ping, new lightdm-kde is in universe, in case you missed it :)
<Riddell> agateau: and looking good too, no more plasma bugs on the line edits
<agateau> Riddell: really? I still have them :/
<agateau> Riddell: which theme are you using
<agateau> ?
<Riddell> agateau: um dunno, how do I find out?
<agateau> Riddell: from the kcm
<agateau> Riddell: does it show two line edits or user faces?
<Riddell> "classic"
<Riddell> two line edits
<Riddell> no blue bars on them
<agateau> ah right, this one is fixed
<agateau> but I still have some blurry borders
<agateau> maybe more visible with the "userbar" theme
<agateau> or maybe it's just me not having 4.8.2 installed yet (just started a dist-upgrade)
<david__> agateau: we need to update "User List" to Plasma Components at some point too
<d_ed> I'll sort out "Classic"
<agateau> d_ed: indeed, I have been neglecting it for a while. Need to finish it.
<agateau> d_ed: you may want to get the version of TextField I have in "User Bar": it fixes keyboard handling
 * agateau needs to file review requests to get the fixes back in plasma
<d_ed> yeah, I saw you were overriding them.
<d_ed> onAccepted was fixed in 4.8.1
<d_ed> though plasma components in general need a bit of a kick.
<d_ed> would be good to get this all fixed for 4.9, so we don't need hacks
<agateau> agreed
<agateau> have you seen the fixes I did on ToolButton as well
<agateau> ?
<d_ed> no.
<d_ed> is there any component you didn't have to fix.
<d_ed> *?
<rbelem> thanks agateau :-)
<agateau> d_ed: FrameSvgItem :)
<agateau> rbelem: you're welcome
<d_ed> though that's not a component, that's in PlasmaCore...
<d_ed> so... all of them (except Label perhaps)
<jussi> Riddell: whats up? I know some finnish, and Tm_T is around also I guess
<Darkwing> agateau: ping
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> ISO downloading at 6 KBps
<BluesKaj> whoa , rekonq needs some work ...it's a mess on a large monitor , not adapting well to 1920x1080
<jussi> shadeslayer: ouch
 * Darkwing cheers
<shadeslayer> jussi: better now, about 80 KBps
<Darkwing> I'm getting new servers :D
<jussi> Darkwing: congrats
<Darkwing> Buddy of mine is upgrading the servers at work. They were going to toss the old two but, he is donating them to me instead.
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: specs?
<Darkwing> Don't know yet.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I lost my local server recently :P
<Darkwing> I should know today.
<ryanakca> With a split inside of align, is there any way to align the eqno with the top line of split instead of with the middle of the split environment?
<ryanakca> Ooops, wrong channel
 * jussi hugs ryanakca
<mterry> Hello!  Is the KDE session file /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop or kde-plasma.desktop?
<tsimpson> mterry: kde-plasma.desktop
<mterry> tsimpson, yar, and I just found out on packages.ubuntu.com that kde.desktop doesn't seem to have been used recently.  :-/  unity-greeter was looking for kde.desktop for some reason.  will fix
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ping
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I was looking at the kcometen4 armhf FTBFS
<shadeslayer> what I don't understand is this : http://packages.debian.org/sid/armhf/kcometen4
<shadeslayer> The version is 1.0.7-1+b1 ... and I don't see any way to download that version
 * ryanakca hugs jussi back
<Tm_T> jussi: what about finnish?
<skaet> Riddell, ScottK, and others interested... ;)  New Kubuntu images are emerging on the tracker
<jussi> bah, does the spacer have to be visible? :/ 
<snele> Guys I hope you are aware of this bug on precise: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58340-Yellow-light-bulb-icon-Bug-light
<ScottK> skaet: Thanks.  Will try to have a look tonight.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: +b1 is a binNMU version.  Take the +b1 off and that's the source version you want.
<skaet> ScottK,  can you spread the word not to do update testing with these images though.  we just found a regression on the updates from oneiric.
<skaet> fix is being worked on and tested now.
<jussi> did oxygen style disappear or am I just missing something? 
<Angelforget>  Kubuntu 4.12 Beta 2 is great compliment to all the staff
<Angelforget> sorry kubuntu 12.04
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-21
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: (Blue) Friendly Computing | Precise: ISO Testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It looks like the policykit stuff is broken with usb-creator-kde again.  Is that something you can look at?  I'm using kdesudo as a work around.
<Darkwing> ScottK: You got a minute?
<ScottK> If it's literally a minute, otherwise later tonight.
<t4nk440> I have big plans for this new journey in kubuntu, I can solve problems in the Portuguese translations com, whatever is in my power
<t4nk440> hello
<victorj_> hiiii , I have big plans for this new journey in kubuntu, I can solve problems in the Portuguese translations com, whatever is in my power >D
<victorj_> http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/index.php?topic=8399.0
<victorj_> http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/index.php?topic=8393.0
<victorj_> hey, who supports the union of smaller Linux distributions with large distributions, these distributions only atrazam producing best quality of major Linux distributions, use the term "unity is strength"?
<victorj_> hey, who supports the union of smaller Linux distributions with large distributions?, these distributions only atrazam producing best quality of major Linux distributions, use the term "unity is strength"
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Darkwing> Posted in #kubuntu about an hour and a half ago... [08:04:30] <AngelForget> I said that Kubuntu 4.12 beta 2 is very well done I wanted to congratulate all the staff
<Darkwing> rather, #kubuntu-offtopic
<ScottK> Darkwing: Said here yesterday: [17:10:30] <Angelforget>  Kubuntu 4.12 Beta 2 is great compliment to all the staff
<Darkwing> ScottK: LOL
<shadeslayer> Oh boy, burning ISO's after such a long time
<yofel> hm, thanks for reminding me that I should be doing ISO-testing
<ScottK> Yes.  Yes you should.
<ScottK> The ones that are up now may end up being the final ones if no major issues are found.
<shadeslayer_ISO> \o
<shadeslayer_ISO> wireless is absolutely shot
<shadeslayer_ISO> yofel: I have the sudden urge to do a fresh install :P
<yofel> LOL, how did you reach that conclusion? (use btrfs while you're at it :P)
<shadeslayer_ISO> yofel: it's just so ... clean
<yofel> I know that feeling, but then I remember how much stuff I always forget to reinstall after a wipe and usually just restore from backup if necessary
<shadeslayer_ISO> Plus, I just need a couple of things from my /home ... my ssh/gpg keys and my script
<shadeslayer_ISO> *scripts
<shadeslayer_ISO> mmm
<yofel> now where did I put my spare HDD...
<shadeslayer_ISO> plus I need to expand /
<yofel> as I said, use btrfs - if you can afford backups
<shadeslayer_ISO> the question is ... do I *need* them
<shadeslayer_ISO> also gives me the option to correctly setup ubuntu using this : http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html
<yofel> hm, I still only trust it ~99% - too much breakage with 2.6.38 back then. With 3.2 I didn't have any issues yet. And I did force-reboot once or twice
<shadeslayer_ISO> !find b43/ucode29_mimo.fw
<ubottu> File b43/ucode29_mimo.fw found in linux-firmware-nonfree
<shadeslayer_ISO> !find b43-open/ucode29_mimo.fw
<ubottu> Package/file b43-open/ucode29_mimo.fw does not exist in oneiric
<shadeslayer_ISO> !find b43-open/ucode29_mimo.fw precise
<ubottu> Package/file b43-open/ucode29_mimo.fw does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer_ISO> seriously, someone switch that bot to precise
<shadeslayer_ISO> ok, I'm doing it :D
<shadeslayer_ISO> oh
<shadeslayer_ISO> yofel: do you know if ubuntu builds the kernel with VGA_SWITCHEROO ?
<yofel> config-3.2.0-23-generic: CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
<shadeslayer_ISO> \o/
<shadeslayer_ISO> bb;
<shadeslayer_ISO> bbl
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iADISfFTyjY   for all kde fans :).
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-22
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> yofel_: I haz EFI boot
<shadeslayer> with 12 W of power usage
<shadeslayer> need to figure out how to get backlight control though
<yofel_> \o/
<shadeslayer> figured it out
<shadeslayer> changing /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/brightness changes brightness
<shadeslayer> yofel: plus I get SATA features ( used IDE in BIOS Emulation mode )
<xubu2> hi. I see this kubuntu-active thing but it's only 32-bits.  I see a pkg in 64-bit but it says conflicts with itself?
<xubu2> How is that?
<xubu2> Can I install it alongside with kubuntu desktop and will appear in kdm as session choice?
<xubu2> Package: kubuntu-active ...Conflicts: kubuntu-active???
<xubu2> ah never mind.  looks like kubuntu-desktop does conflicts with itself too.  nice touch  :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is there anything I should be looking for wrt usb-creator?
<JontheEchidna> it seems to prompt me my password for erasing the usb disk
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it seems to have hung afterwards, but the polkit stuff works fine it would seem
<JontheEchidna> the polkit stuff is done in a helper common to both GUIs, so presumably it'll be a problem for both frontends
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: thanks.  any ideas why it hung then?
<ScottK> It worked fine if I ran it with kdesudo.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> actually, it hangs during the erase for me if I use kdesudo too, so that may be something else entirely
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, I get the policykit dialog when not running as root
 * ScottK tries again.
<ScottK> Worked perfect this time (I hit it during bootloader install myself)
<ScottK> "Stuff happens"tm
<ScottK> So what happened to all these people that were going to do ISO testing ...
<Darkwing> I know a lot of people who use unetbootin
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone
<kamilnadeem> I have installed Kubuntu 12.04 and it is working fine. I have a few questions so if anyone would be kind enough to provide me the answers to it as I am planning to do a screencast of Kubuntu 12.04
<ScottK> Darkwing: It's working fine now. I think I had a fluke of some kind.
<ScottK> kamilnadeem: Ask, and if someone has answers and time, they will answer them.
<kamilnadeem> I had heard that Calligra would be the default Office suite but why is still LO here?
<kamilnadeem> ScottK: Thanks
<ScottK> kamilnadeem: Calligra is on the dvd.  It's release came too late for us to really consider it this time.  It's a general Kubuntu policy to ship KDE apps unless there's a strong reason not to.
<ScottK> KOffice was really never up to it.  We'll have to look at Calligra for next time though.
<kamilnadeem> ScottK: Okay, I know about the Kubuntu philosophy of showcasing the best in KDE. 
<kamilnadeem> ScottK: I have installed Calligra at the moment and if all goes well with it will do a special screencast of that also 
<kamilnadeem> I am really enjoying Telepathy, I also see that Kopete has also been made available which is a good thing as some people are skeptical about telepathy.
<kamilnadeem> One final thing, are there any more design/feature related updates to come in before the final release?
<Darkwing> The only issue I have with Calligra is the lack of saving as doc/docx. I still have not figured out how.
<kamilnadeem> Sorry I closed quassel by mistake.
<Darkwing> The only issue I have with Calligra is the lack of saving as doc/docx. I still have not figured out how.
<ScottK> kamilnadeem: In the end we decided to keep Kopete as the default for this release.  We'll switch to KDE Telepathy for the next one.  It is very promising, but in the end we concluded it needed a little more time to bake before we made it default.
<kamilnadeem> ScottK: Okay.
<Darkwing> with a lot of schools, doc/docx is a must IMO
<kamilnadeem> Darkwing: Yes, it is sad but it is the truth. Open Standards would be better but it will change as more and more officially adopt FOSS
<Darkwing> Yes, it will be and it should be.
<Darkwing> But, there is a fact that it currently does not. :(
<kamilnadeem> Darkwing: Also not having the options to save files in M$ office is serous handicap 
<kamilnadeem> Calligra couldn't have been the default anyway
<Darkwing> Yup. :/
<kamilnadeem> Thanks for the helpl, I will be going now. Best of Luck for the release friends. Looking forward to a good future of Kubuntu(I don't want the name to be chnaged :D). Take Care.
<jussi> agateau: ping?
<jussi> anyone on 12.04 about to test something for me? 
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Hi
<kamilnadeem> Long time :)
<BluesKaj> hi kamilnadeem
<jussi> shadeslayer: are you actually here? 
<jussi> or anyone else for that matter? 
<yofel> jussi: me, somewhat
<jussi> yofel: can you do a quick test for me? (on 12.04)
<yofel> for what?
<shadeslayer> yes
<skfin> yofel: You were supposed to be quiet
 * shadeslayer is setting up cowbuilder and stuff
<skfin> When somebody asks if someone is here, we shall remain quiet
<shadeslayer> :D
<jussi> yofel: with icon only task manager, try making libreoffic (any of them) "show an launcher when not running"
<jussi> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hey ho
<yofel> hm, intresting failure
<shadeslayer> turns out they're restarting the N9/N950 Device program
<yofel> *interesting
<jussi> shadeslayer: what???
<shadeslayer> yes
<jussi> yofel: so you got the pick a program dialog?
<yofel> shadeslayer: can't be hard to do better with that than with that lumia thing hrhr
<yofel> jussi: yup
<shadeslayer> hah
<jussi> yofel: good, at least it isnt me
 * yofel wonders when that started
<jussi> yofel: I only noticed it today
<yofel> or was it only the default task manager that simply didn't show that option?
<shadeslayer> yofel: jussi http://maemo.org/community/maemo-community/n9_device_seeding_activity/
<jussi> default task manager has that option too iirc
<yofel> jussi: right, but for libreoffice entries it was never there
<yofel> it disabled it when it couldn't parse the desktop file
<jussi> ahh
 * shadeslayer wrestles with his test
<yofel> or whatever
<jussi> yofel: also, do you have an icon for  LO present (or whatever the damn thing is called)?
<yofel> libreoffice writer does show the proper icon (a while ago it only showed the X symbol)
<jussi> finally, anyone know how I can get oxygen application style again?  its missing from my drop down in system settings -> application appearance
<jussi> yofel: yes, writer and spreadsheet are fine, present is not here
<yofel> writer, calc, impress and draw all have the proper icons
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> so, any clues on the style thing? 
<yofel> not really, not sure where that's in. Is kubuntu-desktop still installed? (shooting into the blue)
<yofel> jussi: or more likely, is kde-style-oxygen still installed?
<jussi> yofel: yes
<jussi> yofel: I just found this... got to look at if it works yet : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=137257
<shadeslayer> jussi: make sure kde-style-oxygen is installed?
<jussi> shadeslayer: that arch forums thing had the answer - delete ~/.config/Trolltech.conf and resart kde
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> isn't that file important?
<shadeslayer> or does it get regenerated everytime?
<tsimpson> it's mostly just the users default style and plugin cache
<yofel> jussi: do you have a self built kde version around? esp. the oxygen libs are usually binary incompatible between kde releases
<jussi> yofel: nope, but this was an upgrade from oneiric
<yofel> should've worked then...
<ScottK> ISO testing please....  There's lots to go.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, I would, but my test pc needs a working mobo atm , been searching the e-stores for a replacement and as soon as I find one that doesn't double the asking price with their phony shipping quotes I'll be back in business
<ScottK> OK
<snele> ScottK: when I finish testing, I should check what I tested (for ex. "live session") and then click on "passed with no bugs". Is that all?
<ScottK> snele: Assuming there we no bugs, yes.  If you have any relevant comments (perhaps additional testing you did beyond the test case) you can add those too.
<snele> ok
<dantti> hi, amarok is leaking a lot these days does someone knows if a there's a fix already?
<ScottK> Mamarok: ^^^ ?
<Mamarok> dantti: which version? Leaking what exactly? I use 2.5-git on Precise and haven't seen a leak recently
<dantti> Mamarok: I'm using the precise version
<dantti> each new track leaks a bit more
<Mamarok> dantti: which is 2.5, and again, what leak? CPU, RAM?
<dantti> so if this thing runs the whole day it's eating 500mb as of now :P
<Mamarok> could you answer my question?
<dantti> ram
<dantti> memory leak
<Mamarok> let me check if we have reports for that
<Mamarok> dantti: there are several reports, you should run valgrind to check where it is leaking, as the reports are not on the same parts:
<Mamarok> bug 284087 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284087 in XBMC Media Center "XBMC don't allow to use in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284087
<Mamarok> gah, wrong bug, sorry: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284087
<ubottu> KDE bug 284087 in Services/Magnatune "Memory leak in updating Magnatune database" [Major,New: ]
<dantti> Mamarok: do I need to use a compiled version so you can know the line numbers?
<Mamarok> dantti: you need the *-dbg package installed
<dantti> ok
<Mamarok> do you know how to run valgrind?
<Mamarok> dantti: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tools/Valgrind
<dantti> --leak-check=full an track origns is enough right?
<Mamarok> yes, certainly
<dantti> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/H7tEqcG6  it seems that it has two mem checks (maybe because of the kunique fork.. dunno)
<Mamarok> dantti: could you try the phonon-backend-vlc instead of the gstreamer one?
<dantti> Mamarok: can I use xine one?
<Mamarok> and install the debugging symbols for all dependencies
<Mamarok> dantti: no, there is no more xine backend in precise, it is deprecated since quite some time
<dantti> well it's listed on phonon backens...
<Mamarok> where?
<dantti> well on my machine it didn't get removed... anyways dbg of vlc?
<Mamarok> certainly not from the Phonon devs, as they communicated the deprecation more than a year ago
<Mamarok> it is up to the distros to remove deprecated packages, so it should have been removed already, even Debian did it :)
<Mamarok> dantti: -dbg of all dependencies, kdelibs included
<dantti> maybe the upgrade process forgot to remove the obsoletes..
<dantti> the kdelibs and qt is already included as it's requided from amarok dbg
<dantti> *for
<Mamarok> OK
<Mamarok> and you need the -dbg of the phonon backend, not of vlc
<dantti> yes it still leaks, let me run valgrind
<dantti> Mamarok: http://privatepaste.com/45263f7f39
<dantti> as you can see no matter the backend it's leaking a lot
<Mamarok> dantti: do you use any external scripts?
<dantti> Mamarok: prety much just what came with it
<dantti> I didn't installed any 3rd party ones
<Mamarok> OK, just to rule that out
<Mamarok> and you get the same leak with the vlc backend?
<dantti> yes
<dantti> just press next and the mem usage keeps getting higher
<dantti> about 2mb per track.. i think
<Mamarok> could you please get a vlagrind output with the vlc backend as well?
<dantti> Mamarok: the last one I did using it
<Mamarok> nope
<Mamarok> that is still the gstreamer one
<dantti> I selected that on the phonon kcm
<Mamarok> you need to restart KDE, else the backend will not change
<dantti> Mamarok: hmm i didn't change the preference... the kcm should use some smartness, does changeing the prefes can avoid a logout?
<dantti> *preference
<Mamarok> no, as it will only take effect when Phono is restarted
<Mamarok> Phonon*
<dantti> Mamarok: http://privatepaste.com/e0b912973a
<Mamarok> dantti: and the memory usage is the same? This valgrind output is quite different though
<dantti> Mamarok: well it still leaks, tho looking at memory usage seems to be increasing 200kb each 2~3 seconds, and a bit more when I skip the track
<Mamarok> dantti: could you please make a bug report with the valgrind output? https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=amarok
<dantti> with both valgrind outputs?
<Mamarok> well, the last is not complete, it lacks the end
<dantti> Mamarok: done https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298627
<ubottu> KDE bug 298627 in general "Amarok memory leak when changing tracks" [Normal,New: ]
<dantti> Mamarok: full version http://privatepaste.com/dccae94e34
<dantti> i think valgrind didn't have finished writting...
<Mamarok> dantti: thanks for the report
<dantti> yw, hope it helps this issue getting fixed :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-15
<apachelogger> Riddell: fwiw extractrc used to be in pkg-kde because l10n extraction was also done in kdelibs so you'd have a circular dep
 * jussi giggles at ScottK's lack of reading comprehension today :D
<soee> good morning
<valorie> jussi: on which list?
<apachelogger> valorie: the channel list
<apachelogger> the amount of input on the colord problem is overwhelming
<shadeslayer> heh
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I know, but I guess time to change that now
<apachelogger> fwiw I moved my l10n board to kubuntu
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/board/13-04-l10n/516bab450ed4da0d50006a56
<smartboyhw> Is ScottK here?
 * smartboyhw hugs ScottK :P
<apachelogger> probably a bit too early for him
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :)
<apachelogger> agateau, ScottK, Riddell: seeing as message-indicator has no l10n and only quassel has suppot for it right now, are there any reasons to keep it on the iso?
<agateau> apachelogger: no sentimental attachment from my side :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I think it needs to go alas
<smartboyhw> And hello Riddell agateau 
<agateau> hi smartboyhw!
<apachelogger> Riddell: konversation in queue
<Riddell> apachelogger: accepted!
<valorie> weeeeee
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: kcm_locale keeps making me anxious
<apachelogger> to fix sudo applications and likely also polkit we need to set LANG somewhere :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: isn't that done in startkde?
<Riddell> hmm no that reads LANG
<apachelogger> yeah that just sets the region/country
<apachelogger> though I guess we could hack it the othe way around
<apachelogger> if kdelang; LANG=map(kdelang)
<apachelogger> not sure how accurate that would be, or reliable for that matter
<apachelogger> plus, we already have some name mapping in the kcm, so keeping it all in one place would be nice :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: we reallly should upstream that to some degree
<apachelogger> make some plugin system backing the kcm so it at least can install stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you get a crash when installing fr?
<Riddell> um, let me try
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/15/plasma-desktopXV2411.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: non francais est bon
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> yeah my apt is broken or something
<apachelogger> can't install dbg packages either
<apachelogger> to the terminal!
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> 404'd
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> still, shouldn't crash
<Riddell> maybe kcmlocale is doing something to make qapt unhappy
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any thoughts?
<davmor2> Riddell: sorry about this I had to go and deal with my Mothers new tv on the day I had nothing to do :( So that blew my bit of testing I wanted to do out of the water :'(
<Riddell> wouldn't want her to miss out on doctor who
<davmor2> Riddell: I couldn't put up with the constant text messaging
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Quintasan> o/
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Riddell> final freeze on thursday, any bugs you want fixed best deal with them toot sweet
<lordievader> toute suite* (had six years of French, finally it is usefull :))
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how many bugs we have 'ere?
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<Riddell> smartboyhw: umm "lots"?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, simple ones?:P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: seems you have a broken apt cache file
<JontheEchidna> (either /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin or /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://goo.gl/WEKqV
<Riddell> suspiciously little there
<Riddell> that's bugs milestoned to 13.04 and tagged kubuntu
<Riddell> more can easily be found I'm sure
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I do agree.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the only thing we can fix (much) is the ARM images and the actives.
<smartboyhw> That's more urgent:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what needs done with that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dunno though.
<ScottK> apachelogger: kmail, konversation, and kopete all have support for it.
<ScottK> It probably does need to go, however.  If you make it go away, don't forget to turn the system icons back on in the relevant apps.
<xnox> where are the nightly kde builds?
<Quintasan> xnox: Do you mean Project Neon?
<Quintasan> xnox: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<xnox> Quintasan: perfect, thanks.
<Quintasan> No problem.
<shadeslayer> any edubuntu guys around?
<shadeslayer> gah, why is fastboot not working :S
<Riddell> highvoltage?
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: on the tablet image?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> the fastboot issue is different from the edubuntu issue :P
<highvoltage> oh. one issue per rant please.
<highvoltage> :p
<shadeslayer> so, are you involved with edubuntu?
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/2013-April/011366.html
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: although I've been slacking way too much on the edubuntu side lately
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you get your N7 to charge?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, but I've a new one here to test out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you ordered another one? :D
<shadeslayer> or replacement from Google?
<Riddell> I ordered another :(
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> can't you get a refund on the defective one?
<shadeslayer> since it was busted and all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno, not reached the top of my todo list yet
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> hurrah
<shadeslayer> ktp-desktop-applets is in the packageset
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do developers get any discounts for CDs from ShipIt?
<Riddell> Quintasan: not that I know of, does shipit even still exist?
<Quintasan> it's closed per se but you can order packs of cds
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, wasn't that done through the Canonical Shop or an approved LoCo?
<Quintasan> dunno
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, should be
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, see http://shop.canonical.com/faq.php
<xnox> managed to build python-qt4 against qt5, but without phonon (needs git master snapshot) and qtassistant (no longer exists in qt5?) modules.
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/+recipe/python-qt4-daily
<xnox> it is lightly patched and is build with snapshot from upstrea.
<xnox> Need to try to see if it works at all =) and then I can prepare to integrated into the regular build.
<Riddell> xnox: cool!
<Quintasan> !info mplayer2 quantal
<ubottu> mplayer2 (source: mplayer2): next generation movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-554-gf63dbad-1ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 1211 kB, installed size 3093 kB
<Quintasan> apachelogger: People are still whining about Dragon Player :P
<Quintasan> WUT
<Quintasan> one can take screenshots with vdpau now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: BTW I recall you said something our VLC pacakages being bad, care to remind me why was that?
<soee> any idea: http://pastebin.com/a0Brk63H ?
<yofel> looks like the package is broken AND the dkms module didn't build?
<yofel> soee: but this is really something for #ubuntu+1
<soee> had the same problem on laptop
<soee> now on home PC
<BluesKaj> soee, I saw the same error a while back when trying the experimental nvidia 313 driver , had top revert to the 304 nvidia-current 
<soee> BluesKaj, yeah thats whamt im doing roght now
<soee> because if i try reboot xserver wont start
<BluesKaj> yup
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: want task for Project Neon?
<Mamarok> ScottK: well, in GSoC there currently are only code ideas, and it has changed since Celeste's times
<ScottK> OK
<Mamarok> let's see if that helps ruling out idiots who are only after the money...
<Quintasan> Mamarok: It will certainly help but don't think about 100% accuracy
<Quintasan> :P
<Mamarok> Quintasan: if only a small percentage is ruled out then it worked :)
<Mamarok> cause we really get a lot of them, especially on IRC
<Quintasan> I always need money but I still think I don't know enough to apply for gsoc. It's stupid to apply if you don't feel like you can do it because sooner or later your incompetence will show.
<Riddell> debfx: what do you make of this guy's qtruby with qwt query?
<Riddell> debfx: as far as I can see we dropped it because qwt 6 wasn't supported
<Riddell> but I don't see why we can't go back to qwt 5
<Riddell> he's blackmailing me with a promis of a 250 computer kubuntu rollout
<ScottK> Riddell: IIRC, after we dropped it, a qwt5 source package got added, so there's probably no reason.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-16
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm?
<lordievader> Good morning
<apachelogger> ScottK: konversation doesn't anymore
<apachelogger> ScottK: about message-indicator suppport ... the patch set was never upstreamed so it got dropped
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not likely 
<apachelogger> what happened was that I tried to install $packages, so it happily started downloading and even install (?) and then it explodes because it could not resolve dep from lang-pack-fr to lang-pack-fr-base because lang-pack-fr-base 404'd because the cached url was outdated
<apachelogger> i.e. apt-get check reports dep breakage
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: perhaps you still have the lock in the worker when we get the error in the kcm?
<apachelogger> reload would cause trouble then I guess
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/16/plasma-desktopcl7932.png
<apachelogger> moar untranslated strings :S
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: good news, polkit and sudo apps both are fixed by setting LANG
<apachelogger> alas I am still not sure about how to best map from wha tthe kcm knows to what we need for LANG
<apachelogger> why rekonq has a stray untranslated 'Open' in the menu is beyond me btw
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh? how did that happen?
<apachelogger> I looked at the code and it all seemed to be in order, actually it uses kcfg there so there it's not like one could accidentially break localization
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/N62xNEvC
<apachelogger> well, it's not a stray entry it's just not translated amongst many translated entries ^^
<Riddell> I'd think Open comes from a kstdaction no?
<apachelogger> nope it's declared in the rekonqui.rc 
<apachelogger> with string
<apachelogger> that being said, Open is in the kdelibs pot, so technically it should fall back to that which either is not working because the kdelibs Open has no accelerator set or it is at a different position or l10n is simply turned off somehow
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it's apparently latter
<apachelogger> msgid "&Tools"
<apachelogger> msgstr "E&xtras"
<apachelogger> screenshot says Tools though
<apachelogger> QDomDocument document("rekonqui.rc");
 * apachelogger looks at Riddell
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: heya, when using a library that requires i18n, the library user is meant to insertCatalog, right?
<xnox> i was building QtGui but not installing it, lol.
<tsdgeos> modern solution is to use KCatalogLoader in your library
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: thanks
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: oh that is one fancy feature, feels like we are in the future :D
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> note it only works for dynamic libs, not static
<tsdgeos> but i guess you're not evil static doer
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> kde rev 1347319.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1347319&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1347319 | doc: Catalan works -- kdeedu: 100% translated ;-) * Step: Finish tranlation, add screnshots and build the doc. * Rocs: Fix a typo and rebuild the d...
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: don't hm me
<Quintasan> 1) people are whining about dragon
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: why are we not using language-selector anymore btw?
<apachelogger> other than being badly integrated with the rest of the workspace
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so?
<Quintasan> 2) I remember you saying our VLC packages are bad, care to explain?
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<Quintasan> I'm asking because some people recently had mkv files freezing their PC (again)
<Quintasan> using VLC of course
<apachelogger> send them to #videolan?
<Quintasan> mmkay
<Quintasan> I had something else to ask but I forgot what was that
<Riddell> apachelogger: language-selector was going to be unmaintained
<yofel__> wasn't the original reason language-selector moving to py3?
<Riddell> that too
<Riddell> "Michał Zając (quintasan) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay Quintasan still loves us!
<Quintasan> Like hell I would leave for no important reason
<yofel__> apachelogger: if you're already looking at l10n, could you take a quick glance on bug 1168682? Supposedly fixed in git
<ubottu> bug 1168682 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "(German) translation not loaded completely in LightDM KCM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168682
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if Quintasan doesn't love us I would report a critical bug.
<smartboyhw> Against the Kubuntu project:P
<yofel__> there is no such thing as a kubuntu project ^^ (at least not on lunchpad)
<smartboyhw> yofel__: Boo
<smartboyhw> Probably send an e-mail to Kubuntu Devel mailing list then?
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yofel__> smartboyhw: there never was a need for it so far...
<smartboyhw> yofel__: Kidding.
 * smartboyhw thinks yofel__ shouldn't think of smartboyhw serious in these matters:P
<yofel__> *sigh*
<yofel__> you had a too high dose of apachelogger obviously
<smartboyhw> yofel__: I don't know apachelogger is a liquid:O
 * smartboyhw runs
<yofel__> it's liquified ingenuity :P
<smartboyhw> yofel__: LOL
<apachelogger> yofel__: lol, why do you think a fix magically appeared two days ago? :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we can actually drop our patch to startkde
<apachelogger> the kcm makes me think that klocale now correctly defaults to the system country when nothing is set
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/16/plasma-desktopD24786.png
<brestows> темная сторона во всей красе :-D
<smartboyhw> !ru | brestows 
<ubottu> brestows: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<smartboyhw> .....
 * yofel__ hugs apachelogger 
<BluesKaj> wish i could get rid of stuff like akonadi , especially updates like akonadi-facebook ..toyally useless to me
<BluesKaj> totally
<BluesKaj> waste of space
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you will sort of like http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=49
<Riddell> smartboyhw: cool!
<soee> hiho
<soee> after trying to install latest nvidia drivers @ my home PC 
<soee> my x server won't start anymore :/
<soee> i spent 2 hours trying to fix this, removing nvidia, reinstalling nuovau driver etc
<soee> and the best i could get was loading screen (hdd icon shows, settings icon shows) and than bah - black screen with some complains about intel stuff, kernel stuff etc :0
<soee> never seen thah before and whats more, after restart some strange things happens in bios, 
<soee> i have message Waiting for M ... something and counter 9 .8. .. 0 and ... reboot oO
<soee> and this time grup gets loaded but the same happens as i said at the begining
<BluesKaj> soee, latest nvidia drivers are suspect on some cards
<soee> uhm
<BluesKaj> and so is jockey , fails to install properly 
<soee> BluesKaj, yes i had problems with installing any drivers
<soee> and the jokey message each time
<BluesKaj> soee, did you try nvidia-current driver ? It seems to be the most stable driver so far , for my setup anyway
<soee> BluesKaj, yes i even tried it install from terminal but after reboot i had only white underscore pulsing on black screen
<soee> BluesKaj, and trying to install it from Drivers window results with jokey error
<BluesKaj> so have you updated/upgraded lately 
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<yofel__> smartboyhw: nice, a better testdrive is always great!
<smartboyhw> yofel__ ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have a working patch for kcm_locale + LANG ... sets LANG and LANGUAGE in ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh which seems to work fin
<apachelogger> e
<Riddell> cool!
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/725600/
<apachelogger> in case you want to test it
<apachelogger> I am out for today; will push that patch tomorrow
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Akonadi is essential part of KDEPIM, we can't just get rid of it, as for the Facebook part, you can just remove it I think
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that's what microsoft said
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Since when Microsoft has to do anything with Akonadi?
<yofel__> IE?
<Quintasan> How is IE related to Akonadi?
<Riddell> he is making a satirical comment on "you can just remove it"
<Riddell> which is what MS said about IE
<yofel__> BluesKaj, Quintasan : FWIW: https://blogs.kde.org/2013/04/11/hackweek9-lightweight-kde-desktop-project-updated
<Quintasan> >kan't fit
<Quintasan> OH ALL THE K'S
<Quintasan> >Lennart Pöttering about the systemd
<Quintasan> I can see where is this heading
<Quintasan> :D
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, I'm considering ubuntu minimal, then installing the the kde-plasma-desktop and some required gtklibs for stuff like synaptic etc
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Feel free to do so. I can't really offer you any solution to that.
<yofel__> I personally don't let the disk space argument count when it comes to akonadi and nepomuk. The runtime files themselves are so small that it's not worth to worry about it
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: As for the akonadi-facebook and Akonadi being useless -> http://xkcd.com/1172/
<yofel__> removing kdepim is another thing
<Riddell> ScottK: did you say something a while ago about the tech board being sympathetic to owncloud being updated including built in php modules?
<Quintasan> removing kdepim? -> http://xkcd.com/1172/
<yofel__> heh
<BluesKaj> yofel__, kdepim is what I'm trying to avoid
<yofel__> BluesKaj: we're trying to provide an OOTB usable system so removability of kdepim is no priortiy feature. If you can find exactly what prevents it from being removed I could take a look at it.
<yofel__> akonadi isn't really designed to be removed - at least not right now
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion lightdm-kde 0.3.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1169596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169596 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "Please update lightdm-kde to 0.3.2" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you mean for S-series?
<smartboyhw> Or R?
<smartboyhw> Gee R
<smartboyhw> I mean the lightdm-kde update
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it would be good for r but it seems to have a bug
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can you confirm the kcm is broken? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lightdm-kde-greeter_0.3.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh wait
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what module are you using when the KCM is proved not working?
<smartboyhw> Ah kcm_lightdm
<smartboyhw> Riddell, great doesn't work for me too
<Riddell> at least it's consistent :)
<smartboyhw> ROFL
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion homerun 0.2.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1169616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169616 in homerun (Ubuntu) "Please update homerun to 0.2.2" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Tomorrow probably:P
<smartboyhw> Hey jalcine! How's SII?
<Riddell> what's SII?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Synthetic Intellect Institute. Some sort of organization (open-source) that works on A.I.
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Hmm where's murthy these days?
<yofel> last I heard he was having exams (IIRC)
<smartboyhw> yofel: Oh that's why.
<shadeslayer> heh
<smartboyhw> shade
<smartboyhw> s/shade/shadeslayer, how many times have you said "heh" in here?
<shadeslayer> there's a history behind the 'heh'
<shadeslayer> you probably don't know about it :P
 * smartboyhw listens to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> that's what I said for the past 3 years when I had exams
<smartboyhw> :O
<shadeslayer> "I'm unavailable, because, exams"
<shadeslayer> and I had exams every week
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: I will do that also from mid-May to mid-June...
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: exams EVERY WEEK!?
<shadeslayer> yes
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> I have bunch of tests every week:P
<shadeslayer> thats university
<shadeslayer> for eg. I rarely see Quintasan around now :P
<shadeslayer> reason? University :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: yeah
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: I'm in secondary 3 and I got loads of tests.
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> School barely has any tests at all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does Plasma Active + Kubuntu work on the N7?
<shadeslayer> i.e. just flashing ubuntu-touch and then installing kde packages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it installs and runs but I couldn't get any touch to work with qml
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<shadeslayer> it actually runs?
<shadeslayer> because for me nothing runs when using ubuntu-touch stuff
<shadeslayer> can't even start X
<shadeslayer> surfaceflinger keeps interfering
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lol no
<Quintasan> I'm just lazy
<Quintasan> that's it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you have a nexus 7?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> just the n10 that you sent me
<Riddell> tried the nexus images?
<shadeslayer> I tried the ubuntu-touch images
<shadeslayer> but now me and ChickenCutlass have been trying to get a ubuntu rootfs booting directly
<shadeslayer> so far I have a kernel that can boot the initrd but no framebuffer, nothing on the screen except for a weird colored fastboot logo
<shadeslayer> the ubuntu-touch team say they're planning to have a ubuntu rootfs and an android container inside of ubuntu ( the opposite of what currently happens )
<Riddell> Blizzz: hmm my owncloud backport doesn't want to work, any idea how to debug? http://ec2-54-242-221-3.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> what's not working?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if I make an account it juts gives me a blank page
<Riddell> mysql is root/a
<Riddell> go ahead and try
<shadeslayer> username root, password is just 'a' ?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> I got a Http error 500 xD
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> [Tue Apr 16 16:29:18 2013] [error] [client 123.236.48.112] PHP Fatal error:  Cannot make non static method PEAR::isError() static in class MDB2_Schema in /usr/share/owncloud/3rdparty/MDB2/Schema.php on line 2767, referer: http://ec2-54-242-221-3.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/index.php
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Riddell> I wonder what that means
<shadeslayer> nope, can't even start an account
<Quintasan> Riddell: So, what happened to those business cards in the end?
<Riddell> Quintasan: still on the todo :(
<Quintasan> mmkay
<Riddell> Quintasan: feel free to do it :)
<Riddell> right, testers needed for http://ec2-54-242-221-3.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<Riddell> login: a  pass: a
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got it to work ?
<yofel> got the db error fixed?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<Riddell> yofel: the php error yes
<Riddell> but that doesn't mean it's not broken somewhere else
<lordievader> Riddell: I can login fine, but it is empty.
<Riddell> it's not like there's a compiler to check with these things
<Riddell> lordievader: so upload some music :)
 * Riddell uploads Valley of the Sausages
<Riddell> it's a classic
<shadeslayer> does owncloud have a hard dep on Apache BTW ?
<lordievader> I'll upload some of my own music ;) Full-rights and all :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm dunno, hard dep on php obviously
<Riddell> what other web server is there?
<yofel> seems to work?
<maco> nginx
<maco> lighttpd
<shadeslayer> lighttpd
<Riddell> does it work with php?
<maco> any web server should work with php
<shadeslayer> that's what I use for glaedr.dyndns.org/own cloud
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lighttpd?
<shadeslayer> yes
<lordievader> Riddell: The mp3's don't show up in the music tab, not even after rescanning.
<lordievader> Ah nvm, I can't look anymore -.-
<shadeslayer> Apache takes up too much memory 
<maco> my server used to have trouble with apache using so much memory my mysql would be OOM killed
<maco> which is why i dont use apache anymore
<lordievader> Hmm doesn't play the mp3's though...
<Riddell> lordievader: works for me
<shadeslayer> he he he
<Riddell> is that you singing?
<yofel> well, the default apache config is overkill for most situations
<shadeslayer> maco: same issue 
<yofel> you can make it use a bit less resources
<yofel> (no, you don't need 5 instances to start out with)
<lordievader> Riddell: Yes, can there only be one user streaming music?
<shadeslayer> maco: I use lighttpd + MySQL now
<maco> shadeslayer: im on nginx
 * yofel is on apache + pqsql
<Riddell> lordievader: maybe but I don't see why
<shadeslayer> lower mem consumption ?
<shadeslayer> I only have 256 mb
<lordievader> Ah it is Chrome related, FF works.
<yofel> nginx is pretty low on resource usage
<shadeslayer> wow typing on an android tablet is so hard :/
 * skellat is responsible for ARM board shots uploaded
<shadeslayer> I have to use both my hands :-( 
<lordievader> To me the owncloud thing seems to work :)
<Riddell> groovy thanks lordievader 
<shadeslayer> likewise
<Riddell> skellat: what's that?
<shadeslayer> looks like a beagle board
<skellat> Riddell: Which?  BeagleBoard-xM, BeagleBoard-xM with SheevaPlug, and BeagleBoard-xM with Raspberry Pi Model B
<skellat> Sadly the SheevaPlug is rather quite bricked
<lordievader> Riddell: No problem ;)
<shadeslayer> OK I am off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night everyone :-) 
<lordievader> Sleep well, shadeslayer 
<ovidiu-florin> I have my env set up according to the techbase tutorial on building a single application. I have this script: http://paste.kde.org/725678/ . When I make && make install on kdepim, the install failes because it tries to copy to /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.kde.kalarmrtcwake.policy . How can I set up my enviroment so that file is installed in my dev env and not in my system?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: set CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: set it to the dev home dir or the install dir?
<Riddell> to whereve you want to install the files
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I used this cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$KDE_DEVELOPMENT_PATH -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull ../../src/kdepim/
<ovidiu-florin> is this not good?
<ovidiu-florin> I did this as instructed on the techbase website
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: looks good
<ovidiu-florin> then why does it try to copy org.kde.kalarmtcwake.policy to /usr/share/...
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<Riddell> probably there's some other variable needing set
<Riddell> use ccmake to find out what
 * ovidiu-florin googles ccmake
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: should I just run the same command but using ccmake?
<ovidiu-florin> instead of cmake
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ccmake ../../src/kdepim/
<ovidiu-florin> without specifing those params?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: try it
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> KDE4_AUTH_POLICY_FILES_INSTALL has that location. I could set it to a custom value, but do I have to create a custom /usr/share/polkit-1/actions in my dev env?
<Riddell> now that I've no idea
<Riddell> depends where polkit looks I guess
<Riddell> it probably only looks in /usr/share/polkit-1/
<Riddell> more owncloud testage needed
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<Riddell> http://ec2-54-224-200-200.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<lordievader> Riddell: Music playback in Chromium is still broken for the Owncloud. Not sure if this is a Chromium issue or an Owncloud issue.
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1079150 updated
<ubottu> bug 1079150 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "Remove obsolete versions of owncloud " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079150
<yofel> Riddell: what's there to test this time?
<Riddell> yofel: that it all works on oneiric http://ec2-54-224-200-200.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<Riddell> yofel: you can also mark it on bug 1079150 I suppose (although it'll need tested again if it gets into -proposed)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I tried setting the variable to my dev path to the dirs I've created, and it still tries to copy the file to /usr/share/.... instead of the dev env
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion lightdm-kde 0.3.2.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1169732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169732 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "Please update lightdm-kde to 0.3.2.1" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-17
<ScottK> Riddell: I did say that after they approved updating maas based on using code copies for the updates.
<soee> good morning
<Mamarok> in 13.04 beta 2, if one adds the Oryanos packages in the experimental PPA one has two color mangers in the system settings, the Oryanos one in "Common Appearance and Behavior" and one in "Hardware"
<lordievader> Good morning
<Mamarok> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Mamarok, how are you?
<smartboyhw> Hello. Riddell: Any packaging TODO?
<Riddell> yo smartboyhw 
<Riddell> a couple of things
<Riddell> take your pick from homerun
<Riddell> and lightdm-kde
<smartboyhw> Riddell, homerun. Is lightdm-kde fixed?
<smartboyhw> And it
<Riddell> there's a new version of lightdm-kde
<smartboyhw> is kde-telepathy updated/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, homerun then:)
<Riddell> oh hmm
<Riddell> there's a ktp 0.6.1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm what?:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep.
<Riddell> shadeslayer, Quintasan: what's the crack with that?
<shadeslayer> I'm not updating ktp this time :P
<shadeslayer> I was working this weekend, so I'm taking a break today :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you think it should be done?
 * smartboyhw does not want to do more than one package today
<shadeslayer> Catching up on Game of Thrones ^_^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably worth SRU'ing
<shadeslayer> not worth breaking freeze IMHO
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I can just do it today if it's needed
<Riddell> we're not in freeze for bug fixes if that's what it is
<smartboyhw> I can do the lightdm too
<shadeslayer> well, yeah, it's a bug fix only release
<smartboyhw> But seriously, no ktp:P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have magic scripts to do it?
<shadeslayer> yep, lemme adjust it a bit and pastebin it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: note that logger-qt isn't being released
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/726218/
<Riddell> logger-qt?  is that a local client version of apachelogger?
<shadeslayer> haha
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please confirm that http://paste.kde.org/726224/ will mean no FFe:P
<shadeslayer> tp-logger-qt
<smartboyhw> Riddell, nice joke
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it won't
<shadeslayer> I would have gone with "Is that a cuter version of apachelogger?"
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> such a thing is not possible
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm dh_install --list-missing shows all the translation files.
<shadeslayer> does it depend on pkg-kde-tools?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no. I just ran it on myself:P
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: the way I understand it is, pkg-kde-tools takes care of translation magic
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK then. Let me depend on it:P
<shadeslayer> it takes po files and puts them into lang packs automagically
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: though apachelogger probably knows the required magic
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hmm it DOES depend on pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> then I don't think you have to do anything
<shadeslayer> but srsly, ask apachelogger
<yofel__> IIRC pkg-kde-tools only handles *our* translations
<yofel__> upstream translations need to be in the package
<smartboyhw> yofel__: it IS in the package.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> it's all magical to me
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel__: 
<smartboyhw> http://paste.kde.org/726236/
<yofel__> smartboyhw: just ship the translation files. or pastebin the list-missing output for sanity's sake
<Riddell> smartboyhw: add them to the package
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel__: ^
<shadeslayer> what Riddell said
<yofel__> ack
<Riddell> it /can/ be done through launchpad but no point
<smartboyhw> Damn it.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x http://people.ubuntu.com/~smartboyhw/homerun_0.2.2-0ubuntu1.dsc and please review.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: groovy, I need to have a shower first, wouldn't want it getting smelly
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Please do take one:P
 * smartboyhw goes to lightdm-kde
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait for a few minutes for me to do lightdm-kde
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/lightdm-kde_0.3.2.1-0ubuntu1.dsc + review + sponsor for upload please;)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: tested it works this time?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, works
<Riddell> yep, works for me too
<smartboyhw> homerun built on all archs without FTBFS
<Riddell> yay
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: KTp 0.6.1 is out, can you take care of it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Riddell said he's on it
<Quintasan> I see
<shadeslayer> I am doing some visa paperwork :P
<Quintasan> Splendid
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ?
 * apachelogger cuddles the Riddell
 * Riddell giggles
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, smartboyhw: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/l10n ?
<apachelogger> iff X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes is not present there should not be po files in list missing as they will not be stripped
<apachelogger> that said I am reasonable certain that they never show up in list missing; if they do, something is wrong with the packaging
<ovidiu-florin>  I've set up my enviroment like shown in the techbase website on how to compile a single application. I've got kdepim, akonadi, kdepimlibs, kacitivties from git and compiled them. But when I open Kmail I can see that it has the mail accounts from my system kmail. Why? how do I fix this?
<ovidiu-florin> the $KDEHOME is set to my dev env
<ovidiu-florin> what am I missing?
<apachelogger> XDG_DATA_DIRS I think
<apachelogger> also #kde-devel is where you want to ask these things
<ovidiu-florin> I did
<ovidiu-florin> got no help there...
<apachelogger> also akonadi is not kde-bound, hence why I suspect XDG stuff is missing
<ovidiu-florin> also no help on #kontact
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you test the kcm_locale patch btw?
<ovidiu-florin> I've been struggling with this for about a week
<Riddell> apachelogger: not yet, not sure what it changes?
 * Riddell hmms at bug 1134492
<ubottu> bug 1134492 in apt (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-lts-quantal breaks Kubuntu" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134492
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please let lightdm-kde through:P
<smartboyhw> It's in queue now.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Hmm that xserver bug :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/725600/ line 66 to 103
<apachelogger> you don't need to test, though I reckon it would be good if you did ^^
<Riddell> incase anyone cares about powerpc:  kubuntu/daily-live: raring-desktop-powerpc.iso oversized by 55304192 bytes (1129046016)
<apachelogger> still :O
<smartboyhw> Riddell, seriously I don't and I would want to see it die:P
<Riddell> me too but it lives on!
<apachelogger> there is still zenity on the iso
<apachelogger> DAFUQ
<Riddell> I wonder when we can get rid of i386
<Riddell> apachelogger: grr to zenity
<apachelogger> eh
<smartboyhw> I'm not a Lubuntu-eer, so I don't understand what's the point of supporting old hardware when technology is continuously evoloving
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears oversized because it is from apr 3
<smartboyhw> *evoling
<smartboyhw> Damn
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :O
<apachelogger> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-i386.manifest <- no zenity
<apachelogger> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-powerpc.manifest <- zenity
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I wonder when we can get rid of amd64:P
<apachelogger> powerpc has not been built in ages it appears
<apachelogger> or failed autoqa or something
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, build failures? 
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> I do not care
 * smartboyhw doesn't either.
<apachelogger> I said it before and I will say it again... if no one cares for powerpc it will be set on fire
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I rather want the Kubuntu PowerPC ISO removed NOW:P
<apachelogger> and not noticing that it was not built for half a month sounds rather no-one-careish
<smartboyhw> It saves us manpower:P
<yofel__> that image is even less maintained than our alternate images were.....
<smartboyhw> yofel__: :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you ask for what happened to PowerPC in #ubuntu-release please?
<smartboyhw> For interestness sake
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<yofel__> ovidiu-florin: if it helps you: the 2 environment files in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/project-neon-runtime/files/head:/opt/project-neon/share/project-neon/ show what's set for project-neon
<yofel__> just adjusting the folder paths should work for you
<smartboyhw> Riddell, apachelogger yofel__: Should I officially propose to the Kubuntu Development Mailing List that we should just get rid of PowerPC (once and for all)?
<Riddell> it's been proposed plenty of times and every time someone says it should be kept incase anyone wants to test it
<Tm_T> after failing to get charger fixed I'm ok dropping powerpc image simply because we don't have testers for it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O if someone wants to test it, please install Lubuntu (seriously, PowerPC will just be our blocking stone)
<smartboyhw> I never thought I would say that, but it does not have a good manpower-to-value ratio 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: Tm_T seems to have a good reason
<smartboyhw> Riddell, +1
<yofel__> shadeslayer: btw. the upgrades mostly work now: http://kyofel2.dyndns.org/upgrade6/ - but I don't get how to debug that stupid failure on i386
<Tm_T> if we had people testing it I would rather keep it but yeah
<shadeslayer> heh
<Tm_T> so, does this mean no powerpc packages at all for KDE?
<shadeslayer> there are packages
<shadeslayer> but the ISO is a different beast
<Tm_T> roger
<shadeslayer> I believe the powerpc machines can't boot usb drives
<Tm_T> so no real change for user POV
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, yep.
<shadeslayer> I'd rather have a very small net install ISO for powerpc
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: atleast not those I've seen
<smartboyhw> The problem is that the Ubuntu Technical Board can't force to remove PowerPC in at least 3 years
<smartboyhw> The Lubuntu guys will rather quit than not supporting PowerPC...
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: which is fine if they're up to a task
<shadeslayer> yofel__: you haven't violated the BuyVM TOS yet? :P
<shadeslayer> I was readin their TOS, they're quite strict
<shadeslayer> *Reading
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, +1 on the Net ISO
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think it would be a better idea if you could propose a Kubuntu Council vote on kubuntu-devel mailing lsit
<smartboyhw> s/lsit/list/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Riddell, I think it would be a better idea if you could propose a Kubuntu Council vote on kubuntu-devel mailing list"
<yofel__> shadeslayer: haven't gotten a ticket yet ^^ - and it's not like I can actually *measure* how much I affect other systems. The upgrades don't have a constant resources usage anyway, so it should be fine I think
<yofel__> *resource
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> they actually monitor your swap usage I think
<shadeslayer> I have 500 MB's which has been fine so far
<yofel__> why would swap matter o.O?
<apachelogger> Riddell: package update for runtime ready just waiting for you :P
<shadeslayer> yofel__: http://wiki.buyvm.net/doku.php/kvm
<shadeslayer> "Please set reasonable Pagefile/Swap sizes as excessive IO caused by abusing these will result in suspension, repeated abuse will result in termination without credit nor refund."
<Riddell> apachelogger: anything exciting?
 * smartboyhw has been waiting for Riddell to ACK lightdm
<yofel__> shadeslayer: IOP measurement makes sense, anything else, not much
<Riddell> smartboyhw: shrug, we can keep our current policy of not releasing it if it doesn't get testers and that'll happen automatically
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we didn't test?:P
<smartboyhw> I thought you and me did.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, or do you mean PowerPC?
 * smartboyhw faints
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh well OK
 * shadeslayer gives smartboyhw some Irn Bru
 * smartboyhw doesn't hope there will be testers for PowerPC:P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no need thanks:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes powerpc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well O.K. then
<yofel__> shadeslayer: I need to change something in the script anyway. Only running cleanup() after everything finishes doesn't scale
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> we should get stgraber to merge the changes back into upstream
<yofel__> yeah, need to talk to him about tmpfs too. Does that work correctly for you?
<yofel__> here it's not freeing memory
<shadeslayer> I tried it a couple of times, seemed to work
<apachelogger> yofel__: all your memory are belong to us?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<yofel__> apachelogger: me running OOM won't help you much :P
<yofel__> shadeslayer: I don't get what's wrong, tmpfs itself works fine, but tmpfs+overlayfs+lxc doesn't
<apachelogger> that's you think...
<apachelogger> oh there is a buggy in the kcm codez
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel__: heh
<Riddell> apachelogger: what needs done with kde-runtime?
<Riddell> just testing the patch?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> known issue: if you set a language and then remove it again (i.e. empty selection) you get a broken LANGUAGE, already fixed localy
<apachelogger> Riddell: kscreen with all translations arriving in queue soon
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, it arrived:P
<apachelogger> fast daemons today
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you ontop of the muon l10n mess?
<apachelogger> any plans on how to fix it for raring?
<JontheEchidna> so basically Messages.sh just needs fixing, yes?
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/5olZz0DJ
<apachelogger> list of all stuff I noticed
<apachelogger> most of which should be from libmuonapt not being covered at all
<JontheEchidna> I'm not sure why libmuonapt is broken though :s
<apachelogger> it's not in messages.sh at all
<JontheEchidna> ah, there's only an extractrc call
<JontheEchidna> dang
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: perhaps creatina messages.sh for each component would make these things easier to notice?
<apachelogger> though you'd still need to actually look at it, so :P
<apachelogger> FWIW ... simply getting the xx psuedo-translation and doing a pre-release QA with it should prevent 99% of all l10n issues
<apachelogger> that applies to all and every broken app in raring
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga! how did you do that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kscreen?
<Riddell> yeah
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/726464/
<apachelogger> releaseme for world domination
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, lOL
<Riddell> apachelogger: that your releaseme script?
<apachelogger> created a new tar, copied po to old tar, dpkg-source --commit, done :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> nice
<apachelogger> !find im-config.mo raring
<ubottu> File im-config.mo found in libm17n-im-config0
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> ubottu: are you drunk?
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> anyone got a raring ubuntu install at hand?
<smartboyhw> lol
<soee> apachelogger, im working on it right now
<apachelogger> soee: please run dpkg -S im-config.mo
<apachelogger> and paste the output
<soee> apachelogger, dpkg-query: nie znaleziono ścieżki pasującej do wzorca *im-config.mo*
<soee> path matching pattern not found
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> soee: is the system localized?
<apachelogger> i.e. not english
<soee> not sure :)
<apachelogger> well does unity speak polish or english? :P
<soee> apachelogger, well yes apps are localized
<soee> PL
<apachelogger> ok thanks
<apachelogger> I guess im-config's translations is really in no languagepack then :S
<soee> one moment
<soee> i addded Polsih to prefered languages
<soee> but the same result as before
<apachelogger> that's a good thing... means we did not screw up ^^
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> I think this im-config package has broken l10n
<apachelogger> or at least it does not strip the desktop file
<apachelogger> which probably is a sign of that
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu l10n should be sorted now, there is a bug with pot-package mapping that makes the export tool ignore universe packages unless manually mapped
<Riddell> apachelogger: so answer is to ping pitti when we want one added?
<apachelogger> pitti added mappings now so they should be in the next batch export
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<apachelogger> I added a note about it to the wiki
 * Riddell compiling kde-runtime
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/l10n
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok how do I test this kcmlocale patch?
<apachelogger> Riddell: set language via kcm confirm that ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh has sane contents
<apachelogger> alternatively log out and log in, confirm that kdesudo software-properties-kde is localized
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep seems to work
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, uploading
<apachelogger> Riddell: runtime and workspace heading towards the queue
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's in workspace?
<apachelogger> patched away kde-default.png showing up in the dialog and moved stripes.png to kdm package (where it belongs)
<Riddell> oh cool
<Riddell> I think the download new wallpapers button needs to be more prominent
<Riddell> just from that video review where the person said there weren't many wallpapers
<Riddell> random thought
<apachelogger> I'd be more interested in whether we can have it localized in raring ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: how much more prominent could it be
<apachelogger> short of embedding fake items in the model that will upon selection download on-the-fly
 * smartboyhw really hates powerpc
<Riddell> apachelogger: last wallpaper option should be the "download more" button I think
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> same thing except not as fancy :P
<apachelogger> rectangle or wallpaper icon with centered plus overlay
<apachelogger> could look nice I guess
<apachelogger> oh actually it needs to be a star
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Riddell: only colord is missing for l10n it seems
<apachelogger> and ktp
<apachelogger> the issue presented on the card is not fixed in the upload, but another one ^^
<apachelogger> im-config and disk-creator should get fixed in the next langpack upload (or so I hope)
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh what's up with ktp?
<apachelogger> ksplash needs addressing upstream and I am not sure that is going to happen until workspace5
<apachelogger> Riddell: see screenshot
<apachelogger> in the contacts list app the states are not localized because the internals libs does not load its own catalog
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you trying to land ktp 0.6.1 before release?
<Riddell> apachelogger: 0.6.1 is in
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> oh :O
<Riddell> oh?
<apachelogger> need to test :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: when did it land?
<Quintasan> Did I hear testing?
 * Quintasan boots his pc
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so there is this qapt dialog you get when running software-properties and it wants to refresh the cache
<Riddell> apachelogger: this morning?
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and when showing the details it says remaining time
<apachelogger> and that is 15 and then it countts down to 0, and then it is unkown, and then it is 15 again counting down to 0....
<apachelogger> so here's my view on time estimates: either you make a good estimate or you should make any... -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: not yet in repos it seems
<apachelogger> homerun arrived though \o/
<apachelogger> lol, not any more translated than before ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: please reject runtime
<apachelogger> on my other VM setlocale.sh only manages to set LANGUAGE with export
<apachelogger> LANG works for some reason
<apachelogger> so I guess we should simply use export to be extra safe
<Riddell> rejected
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixed version uploaded
<xnox> ScottK: reading/searching for previous Qt5 plans from riverbanksoftware the drift I perceived is "yeah we are working on it behind the closed doors, but nobody paid us enough yet for a swift full/proper PyQt5"
<Riddell> Darkwing: so any ideas how to get translations into the docs?
<Riddell> "we" isn't quite the right term for riverbanksoftware, it's a one man operation
<shadeslayer> hurrah, I figured out how to use errors.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?user=kubuntu-bugs&period=month
<shadeslayer> pretty graphs
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you know how make KMail send mails from @kubuntu.org?
<davmor2> Quintasan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you setup another identity I think
<shadeslayer> the alias thingy doesn't quite work
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Riddell> ug, I do dislike docs and translations
<smartboyhw_> lol
<Riddell> yep, our docs translations are screwed
<smartboyhw> Riddell: That's not good
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: ^
<Riddell> jr@gallus:~⚡cat ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh 
<Riddell> LANG=fr_GB.ISO-8859-1
<Riddell> apachelogger: fr_GB?  is that supposed to happen?
<debfx> does anyone object to adding this patch to kmix? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313579#c10
<ubottu> KDE bug 313579 in general "kde 4.10 rc3: kmix applet in systemtray mousewheel volume step is too ridiculously big (~10% at the scroll)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<debfx> currently the volume changes by 15% when you scroll on the kmix icon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<Mamarok> debfx: +1 from me, the current step is just stupid, everybody is complaining about
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, the encoding is crap though
<apachelogger> how did you do that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the content of LANGUAGE 
<apachelogger> debfx: I'd ask why it was not backported
<soee> hi, anybody here, i have urgent question
<soee> apachelogger, maybe you ?
<shadeslayer> soee: just ask :-) 
<soee> shadeslayer, yesterday i think i wrote about my problems with latest nvidia drivers, the problem was more complex, a lot of packages was missing, kwin, workspace, etc oO
<soee> what do i have to install to be sure full kde desktop is here ?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-desktop
<soee> also what can be the reason i can install any nvidia drivers ?
<soee> if i add edgers ppa
<soee> and try to install nvidia-current it will instal 304
<yofel> the edgers ppa itself? that thing isn't supported in any way
 * yofel uses nvidia-310, works fine
<soee> :<
<soee> brb reboot i hope i can boot again
<soee> ok i think i fixed all now :/
<Riddell> apachelogger: jr@gallus:~⚡cat .kde/env/setlocale.sh 
<Riddell> LANG=fr_GB.ISO-8859-1
<Riddell> LANGUAGE=fr:es:en_US:en
<Riddell> https://plus.google.com/105682810766335536482/posts/Qb4JxkieNHQ  "100 things that are great about Kubuntu?"
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/04/17/100-things-are-great-about-kubuntu
<ScottK> Quintasan: as shadeslayer says.
<ScottK> xnox: OK.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, that may be the export issue then
<apachelogger> Riddell: add exports and change the encoding to UTF-8
<apachelogger> then try to change the language again
<Riddell> apachelogger: sorry what?  add where?
<apachelogger> Riddell: in setlocale.sh prepend each line with export
<apachelogger> and change ISO-8859-1 to UTF-8
<apachelogger> then logout and back in again
<apachelogger> then make spanish your top language choice and check that the encoding is still UTF-8
<apachelogger> and about the fr_GB, while that does not exist it reflects what you selected, country GB and language fr, if you choose country France you'll get fr_FR
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is exactly the issue I faced in my VM ... without export the LANGUAGE variable would be left empty and then stuff falls over and things the encoding is ISO8859 and that in turn causes encoding problems
<apachelogger> e.g. I am reasonable certain if you run apt with your present envrionment you'll get illformed accented characters
<Riddell> yes I do
<Riddell> apachelogger: but shouldn't it not be possible to end up with ISO-8859-1 and fr_GB?
<apachelogger> not with LANGUAGE is broken
<apachelogger> problem is LANGUAGE=\0
<apachelogger> so KDE and a whole bunch of other things get confused and think the encoding is ISO8859
<apachelogger> and fr_GB you can argue about
<apachelogger> it is what you configured, yet it makes no sense so everything will default to fr_FR anyway
<Riddell> oh I see
<apachelogger> point being matching KDE locale to Linux locale is almost impossible
<apachelogger> so the best thing one can do is check does fr_GB exist and if not fiddle it to something else
<Riddell> I'm not convinced I did configure fr_GB, there's no such thing as a british dialect of french
<apachelogger> though that requires excessive xml parsing and crap ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: you country in the kcm is GB
<apachelogger> first tab
<apachelogger> that's where that comes from
<apachelogger> FWIW ultimately we'd also set a bunch of other variables for numeric format and whatnot but there the mapping from what KDE supports and what Linux supports is even more impossible
<apachelogger> http://community.kde.org/KDE_Core/ISO_Codes outlines pretty much all the differences
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-18
<ScottK> Mirv: I'm rejecting qtcreator.  1.  Equivs is an evil horrid hack and it's wildly inappropriate for anything in the archive to use it.  2.  Need to update debian/copyright for the licensing change (wouldn't have rejected for that, but please fix while you're getting rid of equivs).
<Mirv> ScottK: I haven't touched a qtcreator for a little while so I'm not sure which version you're talking about
<ScottK> Mirv: I thought it was your upload that I just rejected.
<Mirv> I have a feeling the SDK team tried to put something together to get the plugin updated last evening...
<Mirv> I need to find out
<ScottK> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=qtcreator
<Mirv> right, so they updated the plugin
<Mirv> ScottK: sorry, what equivs is used where?
<ScottK> It's in the diff as an added dependency.
<ScottK> I didn't check of what (can't tell), but it's wrong no matter what of.
<Mirv> oh right, I'm not sure why that got added, but probably it's something to use when auto-packaging QML apps from Creator to deploy to the target device over SSH
<Mirv> I'll ask
<ScottK> Mirv: It's the wrong answer no matter what the question is.
<Mirv> I'll deliver that message
<lordievader> Good morning
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, i think fine, thank you, and you
<lordievader> soee: I'm doing good. :)
<soee> i must say im happy today after i fixed my system yesterday :)
<lordievader> soee: You had nVidia problems right? Congratulations, anyhow :)
<soee> lordievader, yes and i never seen before that installing nvidia drivers might results with halp packages removed :D
<soee> *half
<lordievader> Odd, indeed.
<Riddell> brr, getting cold, I feel a freeze coming on
<Kalidarn> hmm, it looks like raring desktop daily from yesterday does not boot on my system
<Kalidarn> seems to be the same behavior as i experienced pre RC1 of wheezy
<Kalidarn> i think in the end they rolled back syslinux for RC1
<Kalidarn> i might try again with the daily from 18-Apr-2013 06:54  931M
<Kalidarn> I think the one i had was 16-Apr
<Kalidarn> is there a list of known outstanding bugs?
<Riddell> http://goo.gl/9THah has milestoned bugs
<Kalidarn> thanks Riddell 
<Kalidarn> and no my bug is not listed there.
<Kalidarn> basically comes up with the grub menu, then when you select the first option says something about an invalid sector
<Kalidarn> (media is fine)
<Kalidarn> the media check also doesn't work, i had to check the md5sum.txt on the actual media from an already booted installation
<Blizzz> Riddell: reg. ownCloud backport – sry for late reaction. are there any details?
<Kalidarn> md5sum.txt: 273 files, 273 OK, 273 tested in textmode.  39.734 seconds, 23903.7K/s
<Kalidarn> that would indicate everything is fine hmm.
<Kalidarn> well 19 minutes till ive pulled down the latest daily media, so i'll see how that goes.
<Riddell> Blizzz: I got it working thanks, now just hope the sru team accept it
<Riddell> hint to ScottK ^^
<Blizzz> Riddell: glad it works. Sry i couldn't help in time.
<smartboyhw> Hello!
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Hey:)
<Riddell> apachelogger: boot screen now replaced by random stick figure image?
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's me sideways
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: LOL
<Riddell> debfx: is that kmix issue still to do?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: fancy a task?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Not now. What task anyway?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: debfx's kmix fix, I'll take a look if you're busy
<Riddell> this google+ thread is great https://plus.google.com/105682810766335536482/posts/Qb4JxkieNHQ
<Riddell> "Everything just looks "polished" when you log in﻿"
<Riddell> "Project Neon.﻿"
<Riddell> "An extremely good community of developers, packagers, testers, translators, supporters and users!﻿"
<Riddell> nice people :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I left one too:P
<Riddell> so I see :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: The third message is mine.
<smartboyhw> :)
<debfx> Riddell: yes, I haven't had time to properly test it yet
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/04/18/slick-new-artwork-and-call-testers
<smartboyhw> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> debfx: http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=76912 looks simple enough
<Riddell> debfx: but the commit is a bit scary https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdemultimedia/kmix/repository/revisions/207fa53763d83e8031be622c9006e41b97195d48
<Riddell> is most of that not needed?
<debfx> Riddell: as I understand it the first is a hack and the second a proper fix
<debfx> I wouldn't backport that commit from master unless upstream says it's safe and tested
<Riddell> debfx: hmm this is sounding a bit scary then
<debfx> Riddell: I'd says it should be fine if we test that small patch
<debfx> the regression potential is fairly limited
<Riddell> debfx: I just tested it and it doesn't seem to make a difference
<Riddell> still 15% jumps for me
 * Riddell lunches
 * smartboyhw thinks lunches means a sudden attack instead of having lunch
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Kalidarn> can someone explain what http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ is about?
<Kalidarn> i assume that's building of packages for kubuntu raring ringtail?
<yofel__> Kalidarn: that's automated upgrade testing, but still not running properly
<Kalidarn> ah :)
<Kalidarn> okay looks like that debian bug is in here :(
<Kalidarn> when i try to boot, it comes up with the grub menu, with 3 options Start Kubuntu, OEM install (for manufacturers) check disc for defects. If I select Start Kubuntu I get: 
<Kalidarn> error: failure reading sector 0x6d500 from `cd0'.
<Kalidarn> error: you need to load the kernel first.
<Kalidarn> Press any key to continue...
<ScottK> Riddell: You should also ask the security team if they'll publish it.
<Kalidarn> i was getting this error yesterday's current image
<Kalidarn> and with todays
<Kalidarn> maybe I should try beta 2
<Kalidarn> im pretty sure i got this exact same error with wheezy's daily pre RC1 and was fixed in RC2
<Kalidarn> *RC1 rather
<Kalidarn> from memory it had something to do with the version of syslinux being buggy on amd64
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn: Do report a bug:(
<Kalidarn> yeah
<freeflying> wonderding do we have latest kde ppa for 12.04?
<Riddell> hi freeflying, yes should be all there
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks 
<Riddell> freeflying: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.2
<freeflying> Riddell: awesome
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I've fixed Messages.sh
 * JontheEchidna self flagellates
<Riddell> cor, upstream's default layout has no folderview
<Riddell> and the same broken activities as we do
<BluesKaj> is mesa mucked up ?
<Riddell> umm, it had better not be
<BluesKaj> there are some complaints about it breaking OpenGL 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, GL support for sandy bridge
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: what's the issue?
<shadeslayer> I have sandy bridge, can test 
<BluesKaj> it's not my prob , hang on  shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> okay
<BluesKaj> ok , it's steam game in beta , and after today's upgrade the gui segfaults , which it didn't do previously
<BluesKaj> Euro truck simulator 2 shadeslayer , if you're interested
<genii-around> I think it might have been opencl and not opengl
<genii-around> BluesKaj ^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what that game uses :P
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> genii-around, ok , he's in ubuntu+1, and not sure whetehr it's opencl or gl
<Riddell> anyone object to bug 1170403 ?
<ubottu> bug 1170403 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "please remove kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170403
<shadeslayer> lol "/sys/class/android_usb/f_ffs/"
<Kalidarn> nice to see usb-creator-kde works, i remember last time I used that it used to hang.
<JontheEchidna> I've got an important muon upload in -proposed atm. I hope it's not too late?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: not if you ask nicely, what's new?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I cherry-picked the fix for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317917
<ubottu> KDE bug 317917 in installer "Muon Crash after click on a link in the minecraft starter" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<smartboyhw_> JontheEchidna it doesn't need an FFe right?
<JontheEchidna> it wouldn't be a new feature, no
<smartboyhw_> If it is bugfix they will allow it I think.
<JontheEchidna> but we're running up close to final freeze
<smartboyhw_> JontheEchidna: Upload now and ask nicely shoulf work before 21:00 UTC 
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: which I suppose is also bug 1169572
<ubottu> bug 1169572 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon software center continues to crash every time I try to install firefox using "mozilla firefox browser installer"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169572
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: accepted!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks!
<JontheEchidna> disaster averted. :)
<Riddell> Riddell_: hi
<Riddell> hmm well message indicator still works
<Riddell> but it's off by default
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you remember when you turned it off did you turn on the relevant panel icons?
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> did I turn off m-i?
<shadeslayer> I don't think I did ....
<Riddell>   * Replace message-indicator with KDE Telepathy presence
<Riddell>     applet as discussed (LP: #1049976)
<Riddell>  -- Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>  Wed, 19 Sep 2012 05:21:05 +0530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049976 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Quantal) "KTp Presence Applet should be added to the system tray by default" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049976
<smartboyhw_> lol
<Riddell> says kubuntu-settings
<shadeslayer> er
<smartboyhw_> Don't tell us it wasn't fixed:P
<shadeslayer> I think the changelog entry is incorrectly worded
 * shadeslayer looks at diff
<smartboyhw_> :O
<Riddell> you changed the plasma init script to load the presence plasmoid instead of message indicator
<Riddell> in quantal
<Riddell> but e.g. konversationrc is still ShowTrayIcon=false
<davmor2> shadeslayer: link to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g5Hz17C4is and run ;)
<shadeslayer> davmor2: can't do that, commit has my name on it :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sigh, not sure why I removed message-indicator there :/
<Riddell> do we override quassel's settings at all?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well nobody has complained so I guess it's not much missed
<shadeslayer> heh true
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think so
<Riddell> hi jr_ 
<shadeslayer> I wonder what Quassel does when there's no m-i
<shadeslayer> no notifications?
<Riddell> Riddell_: hi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it uses kde's notifications
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cool, so it does fallback
<Riddell> dunno about fallback, it does both
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> konversation on the other hand has none
<JontheEchidna> that's odd, it does for me
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what does it do?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/mJ880sM.png
<JontheEchidna> perhaps it's not on by default though
<Riddell> yeah you have on screen display which isn't on by default
<Riddell> and there's no knotify on by default
<Riddell> so what should I put in our settings?
<Riddell> I'm thinking tray icon by default
<shadeslayer> tray icon yes
<JontheEchidna> I'd recommend a conversation with Sho_, whatever gets decided.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh also, what does KMail do
<JontheEchidna> ^out of context that sounded really silly
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> :P
<shadeslayer> it eats your ram and burns your CPU
<dmatt> hi, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-28843 causes unreadable numbers in dolphin list of drives in Beta 2 install
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tray icon or knotify?
<JontheEchidna> yeah I had to just switch to GMail a few years back
<dmatt> it is english install, only timezone was selected in slovakia
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm in favor of a tray icon
<dmatt> any chance of that being fixed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but ask Sho what he expects?
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> the konversation tray icon is really annoying, blinking red bulb
<shadeslayer> or maybe just go with whatever is default upstream?
<Riddell> upstream default is for none
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, actually I wasn't using the OSD, but rather colibri with knotify
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mm nice
<JontheEchidna> I set the "nick written" notify event to show a popup
<Riddell> I don't remember how to override knotify settings
<shadeslayer> colibri ftw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: usually each application has a config file for notifications
<Riddell> mm, where?
<shadeslayer> for eg ktelepathy.notifyrc 
<Riddell> ah yes I see konversation.notifyrc
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> how about popup on query message and highlight?
<shadeslayer> sounds fine to me
<BluesKaj> Riddell, in settings>configure konv>general , uncheck "use sustem tray....
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think you'll want the "nick written" one as well
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> that did it
<JontheEchidna> iirc the "highlight" one is for other non-nick highlights that you can set
<JontheEchidna> a tad bit unintuitive
<JontheEchidna> I'm off for my daily jog. Be back in ~30 minutes
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> kjhhj
<Riddell> kjhkh
<Riddell> jr_: lkjh
<dtchen> good thing there's context for ^ about ten minutes ago :)
<Kalidarn> Riddell: did your cat sit on the keyboard?
<dtchen> Kalidarn: looks like nick highlight testing (see my previous comment, or look up in the history about fifteen minutes)
<Kalidarn> ah
 * BluesKaj finally clues in , the highlight setting , now I remember why i turned it off :)
<ScottK> Mirv: Accepted qt-creator.  Thanks.
<Kalidarn> i assume it's a fairly trivial process to upgrade from raring ringtail development branch to the final released next week
<Kalidarn> oops wrong channel
<ScottK> Kalidarn: Yes.  It's just a regular package update.
<Kalidarn> ah that's what it thought.
<debfx> Riddell: indeed it doesn't fix the volume step :/
<debfx> really annoying bug ...
<Kalidarn> uhh oh, kernel panic while boot :(
<Kalidarn> error: invalid environment block err.
<Kalidarn> but it booted anyway
<ahoneybun> hey people
<lordievader> Good evening ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> lordievader: good evening as well
<ahoneybun> hey apachelogger
<ahoneybun> lordievader: is there any low level work like junior jobs that you know of 
<ahoneybun> ?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> get me a kernel that boots on the Nexus 10
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: hello
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You should ask someone else, I'm only a tester ;)
<shadeslayer> with framebuffer
<shadeslayer> *framebuffer console
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I don't have a N10
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I hope you were joking lol
<shadeslayer> was not :P
<ahoneybun> I did not think so
<ahoneybun> I'm happy to say I am using Kubuntu 12.10 on both my desktop and notebook
<shadeslayer> ksleep
<shadeslayer> night
<ahoneybun> ?
<lordievader> Sleep well, shadeslayer 
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> yes?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I meant the same as lordievader, good night
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> nini
<ahoneybun> yep see ya shadeslayer!
<lordievader> Hey yofel, how are you doing?
<yofel> tried from work, otherwise well
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm in the same boat 
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-19
<ahoneybun> hello people!
<Mirv> ScottK: thanks to you
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<soee> uhm, if i change some settings using oxygen-settings than apply them, button OK will stay inactive i can clos ewindow using Cancel button - thats a bit strange
 * smartboyhw celebrates FinalFreeze with joy:P
<Riddell> is it announced?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Yes. By infinity I think.
<smartboyhw> Seriously: Still no S codename!?
<smartboyhw> That's later than R.
<Mamarok> Slimy Slurp
<smartboyhw> Mamarok: It hasn't been OFFICIALLY announced right?
<Mamarok> not that I know of :)
<Mamarok> I just made that up, come on :)
<smartboyhw> Phew Debian will finally release;P
<smartboyhw> Mamarok: LOL
 * apachelogger cheers for JontheEchidna
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: For what? :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please send a mail to the translators asking them to have a look at stable and set some deadline for a release
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: fixing bugs
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, halp, waiting for the new daft album is killing me
<Mamarok> gah, what is Dr. Konqi part of again?
<smartboyhw> ?
<Mamarok> kde-runtime?
<soee> it was said S will use Super Soee
<smartboyhw> soee: Nah it will be Smarty Smartboyhw:P
 * smartboyhw thinks the name-guessing game has started again…
<soee> nope System Shutdown
<soee> or maybe Mark would like: Shuttleworth System
<smartboyhw> soee hmm it might be Soaking Shuttleworth:P
<Riddell> should I be worried that I'm getting notification of a new kubuntu version?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Of what?
<Riddell> it doesn't say
<Riddell> clicking on it runs do-release-upgrade which doesn't find anything
<smartboyhw> Riddell: What release are you on currently?
<Riddell> raring
<Riddell> which is what makes it a little worrying
<smartboyhw> Riddell: :O
<smartboyhw> The S archive hasn't been opened yet.
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1170603] Amarok can't found debug package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1170603 (by Skyman)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170603 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Amarok can't found debug package" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh
<smartboyhw_> heh rather quiet today. Probably cause FinalFreeze is on and no RC images.
<Riddell> I'm playing with this nexus
<Riddell> it's very unreliable :(
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Riddell> usb connection to my computer keeps disappearing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: atleast it's not like the shitty TF101
<shadeslayer> but no serial console either
<shadeslayer> so, pretty sad
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: the Kubuntu image or?
<Riddell> now it's been sending userdata for the last five minutes, do I give up on nit?
<Riddell> usb connection to my computer keeps disappearing
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I suppose so, change the cable?
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: active and nexus7 won't be in good shape for 13.04 right? (Should be even worse than powerpc)
<smartboyhw_> I mean for release.
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: yeah :(
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Grrrrr… :P
<smartboyhw_> So basically we are doing only amd64, i386 & amd64+mac (unless some helpful tester tests powerpc for us)
<Riddell> yep
<shadeslayer> amd64+mac is useless
<shadeslayer> just use amd64 now
<shadeslayer> or well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why is it useless?
<shadeslayer> maybe it's useful for the weird mac's that I've heard about
<shadeslayer> Riddell: amd64 ISO now comes with grub-efi
<shadeslayer> and you can use that on the 2011 mac's
<shadeslayer> though the last time I said the mac images were useless, I was shot down saying they're for some special macs
<shadeslayer> no idea which ones are 'special'
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: Some strange bootloaders?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> I asked for details, no one knew
<shadeslayer> this was like 8-10 months ago
 * smartboyhw_ hates Apple's computer hardware (not software or smartphones)
<shadeslayer> :P
 * shadeslayer has a mac 
<shadeslayer> funky hardware
<shadeslayer> Riddell: completely flashing everything on my N10 takes ~190 seconds
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, so it probably is bust here
<Riddell> I wonder why the ubuntu touch images are made in a different way to the normal ubuntu images
<shadeslayer> one word, hardware enablement
<shadeslayer> right now it's ubuntu inside android
<shadeslayer> and they're trying to switch containers
<shadeslayer> so that it's android inside ubuntu
<shadeslayer> and everything on the ubuntu side communicates with Android using libhybris
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's two words btw
<apachelogger> hardware(1) enablement(2)
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> two words
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> bbl
<smartboyhw> Sorry I left. What have I missed?
<Riddell> nothing, we were waiting for you
<smartboyhw> Riddell: For what? 
 * smartboyhw thinks he isn't that important;P
<Riddell> for a party
<smartboyhw> Riddell: What sort of party?
 * smartboyhw thinks he has been tricked by Riddell.
<Riddell> a freezing party
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I'm just joking:P
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<smartboyhw> Hello Darkwing;)
 * Darkwing does a slow wave
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Gee it's almost KC Council voting time
<smartboyhw> s/KC/Kubuntu/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Riddell: Gee it's almost Kubuntu Council voting time"
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you send me an GPG encrypted message using KMail?
<Riddell> I'm away until monday evening, anything I need to do before then?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do we have kdepim 4.10 packages?
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: post out an RC testing announcement?
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> we had 4.9.98 for quantal but we don't have 4.10 for quantal wtf
<smartboyhw_> Quintasan: :O
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> WT
<Quintasan> WTF
<smartboyhw_> !?
<Quintasan> nvm
<smartboyhw_> Phew:)
<Riddell> Quintasan: looks there to me https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=kdepim&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: You need to send testing announcement:P
<smartboyhw_> Assuming RC images are before you come back on Monday night
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yeah, I'm dumb, I've been running semi-upgraded quantal for a while it seems
<smartboyhw_> Quintasan: Semi-updated :O
<Quintasan> Still, can't sent a freaking encrypted message
<apachelogger> ohgodohgodohgod
<apachelogger> WAH
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: !
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.amazon.com/Get-Lucky-Radio-Edit/dp/B00CEIGYAG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1366391502&sr=8-2&keywords=daft+punk+get+lucky
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> just one song?
<apachelogger> first single
 * apachelogger throws money at computer
<apachelogger> TAKE ALL MY MONIES BUT GIVE ME THE LUCKY SONG :@
<apachelogger> I HAZ IT
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxp0PFoIdmU
<shadeslayer> free?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> because we do not want daft punk to continue making the musics
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> one does not buy music to buy music one buys it to make daft punk rich so they can one day make a rap album about a ganster life
<apachelogger> *gangster even
<apachelogger> is that even a word, looks funny
<shadeslayer> someone kick whoever designed this board
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ^
<shadeslayer> no serial out
<shadeslayer> gadget drivers don't work
<shadeslayer> fbcon doesn't work
 * apachelogger relogs
<shadeslayer> kill me now
 * apachelogger actually reboots
<shadeslayer> rebootlogger
 * Quintasan hits shadeslayer with an axe
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> why
<apachelogger> how rude :O
<Quintasan> [19:21:17] <shadeslayer> kill me now
<Quintasan> Not dead yet?
<shadeslayer> I see
 * Quintasan hits shadeslayer with banhammer
 * shadeslayer drops dead
<Quintasan> Good
 * Quintasan casts Revive on shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> nooo
<Quintasan> You don't want to?
<Quintasan> Well too bad
<Quintasan> :P
<volkan> hello everyone. have you ever noticed that clicking on a .deb file does not actually install the file?
<volkan> it just downloads the dependencies
<volkan> Riddell: hey jonathan. maybe you? 
<volkan> Riddell: also do you think if the PO files for userconfig will be available before 18th April?
<BluesKaj> volkan, today is the 19th
<volkan> BluesKaj: ops! :)
<volkan> hope its because of hangover :))
<volkan> so probably it is not possible to include anyway then?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Probably.
<ScottK> Still need it?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I was wondering if you can actually do it
<Quintasan> Since all I'm getting is General error from KMail
<ScottK> To what address?
<Quintasan> ScottK: quintasan@kubuntu.org
<ScottK> Quintasan: I get an error too.
<ScottK> I guess I've only been GPG signing things.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you have my key marked as trusted?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Let me try that.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Apparently that's the problem but even after I marked the key as trusted I still got the error
<ScottK> Kleopatra crashed on me.
<ScottK> Yeah.  Same problem here.
<debfx> have you actually signed his key?
<ScottK> It showed up as trusted on kleopatra when I looked.
<rbelem> shadeslayer, :-D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: I think we found the issue
<shadeslayer> rbelem: we as in ChickenCutlass :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, awesum
<shadeslayer> there's a watchdog timer that is monitored, if that runs out the system reboots
<rbelem> shadeslayer, :-D
<shadeslayer> the boot parameters also line up with that 
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... did you grab the daemon that takes care of the watchdog from android?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I did not know about the watchdog at all
<shadeslayer> I thought the bootoption was something to set the framebuffer widt
<shadeslayer> *width
<shadeslayer> though I should have looked at the next thing, tmr
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> >ChickenCutlass
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I somehow think I met him at UDS
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> either way
<shadeslayer> he's awesome
<Quintasan> Ah yeah Michael Frey
<soee> hi someone here ? not sleeping
<Quintasan> soee: sup?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/19/plasma-desktopaF2220.png
<Quintasan> The hell did I just create?
<soee> how can i add app to start autmaticaly when system starts ? (copy client) 
<soee> https://www.copy.com/home/
<yofel> startup & shutdown -> autostart
<Quintasan> what yofel or write an init script
<yofel> that or run it from /etc/rc.local if it needs to run independent from the session
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please unleash your genius on https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316306 - both the reporters are on Kubuntu, so it might be worth a look.
<ubottu> KDE bug 316306 in general "Kleopatra segfaults when trusting a previously untrusted root certificate" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-20
<Kalidarn> hah i was wondering where raring-desktop-amd64.iso was, then i refreshed my browser :D
<Kalidarn> must have just been uploaded.
<smartboyhw> Hello:P
<Kalidarn> ooh, i should try out secure boot, in Kubuntu 13.04
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, thank you!
<Kalidarn> is there a guide for setting up the key stuff?
<Kalidarn> or do you do that post install with secureboot off
<Kalidarn> because I noticed with the latest bios update for the E6530 dell i have here that it added a heap of secure boot stuff
<Kalidarn> afaik the system would only have a master key for windows
<Kalidarn> smartboyhw: yeah that documentation could do with a bit more verbosity https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<Kalidarn> and probably an update
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, maybe you can help?
 * smartboyhw doesn't have UEFI here phew
<Kalidarn> smartboyhw: ill give it a look at it.
<Kalidarn> although bug 1087501 sounds pretty serious
<ubottu> bug 1087501 in shim (Ubuntu) "Unable to boot unsigned kernel, boot freezes in shim call" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087501
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, eee no good
<smartboyhw> Any python experts here?
<Kalidarn> smartboyhw: maybe ask in #python
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, they said I should try to find the problem myself:O
<smartboyhw> ....\
<smartboyhw> If I can find the problem myself I wouldn't have asked
<Kalidarn> :(
<Kalidarn> maybe try a python users mailing list
<Kalidarn> uhh oh, noticed one problem
<Kalidarn> grub-install dummy failed "This is a Fatal error"
<Kalidarn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724219/ hmm
<Kalidarn> the line in particular seems to be:
<Kalidarn> Apr 20 11:49:58 kubuntu kernel: [  274.164004] efivars: set_variable() failed: status=8000000000000009
<yofel> smartboyhw: not an expert, but what's the problem?
<Kalidarn> :) uhh oh :D
<Kalidarn> i think i just ran into bug 1167622
<ubottu> bug 1167622 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot change EFI variables using efibootmgr (raring regression)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167622
<Kalidarn> SteveRiley: any ideas how i might bypass this? (while still installing with EFI)
<Kalidarn> at this point im prepared to roll my own media with the patch
<Kalidarn> actualy if it's a regression beta2 is probably alright
<apachelogger> ScottK: looking
<apachelogger> ScottK: might be a bug in our qt (version)
<apachelogger> will have to debug the qt codez, which could take a while seeing as I am not home right now
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> ho can i exclude some folder from beeing indexed 
<soee> for example in my home direcotry i have several subfolders thath should not be indexed
<soee> ok i think i got this - Cutom folders 
<Kalidarn> soee: sounds more like a question for #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey again
<Kalidarn> hmm kubuntu beta 2 seems to finish the installer and tell me to reboot before it is actually finished
<Kalidarn> i don't think it installed a bootloader either.
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, eh?
<smartboyhw> How come?
<Kalidarn> i decided to use beta 2 because it has kernel 3.8.0 instead of 3.8.3 (the one with the EFI regression)
<Kalidarn> the progress bar was going along them bam it smacked a dialog in my face saying it was finished :S seemed abrupt
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, em 3.8.0 isn't exactly 3.8.0
<smartboyhw> It's 3.8.4 (or 3.8.5, I forgotten)
<Kalidarn> and wasn't able to boot off the interhal hd
<Kalidarn> oh.
<Kalidarn> i didn't get the grub error :P
<Kalidarn> success :D
<Kalidarn> silly dell bios didn't automatically add a EFI option
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, :D
<Kalidarn> had to go into the BIOS and point it to grubx64.efi then it would boot properly.
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Kalidarn> :S im positive a update has broken my network driver
<smartboyhw> Kalidarn, uh oh
<Kalidarn> so get this right my e1000e was working just fine in the livecd, both the daily for the 20th and beta 2
<Kalidarn> and it was working post install, anyway i did a dist-upgrade
<Kalidarn> and now it's "unplugged" tried two different cables, tried to manually bring it up and down and run dhclient on it
<Kalidarn> no errors in syslog or dmesg, but it seems to think it's unplugged, and also i tried removing the e1000e module and replacing it, no errors.
<Kalidarn> but it sure as hell doesn't work anymore :P
<Kalidarn> im kind of out of ideas
<Kalidarn> i know its not a hardware issue, cos i rebooted into the live daily for today and it worked in that.
<Kalidarn> and im 99.9% confident it isn't a user error
<Kalidarn> .com
<shadeslayer> pastebin apt logs
<shadeslayer> maybe something was removed
<Kalidarn> that's possible
<Kalidarn> was actually going through them now :)
<shadeslayer> my computer needs linux-firmware-nonfree to get the wifi to work :P
<shadeslayer> so possibly you also need that?
<Kalidarn> nah the wifi works, its the ethernet that doesn't
<Kalidarn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724772/ apt-history
<Kalidarn> now im sure
<Kalidarn> ah its cut it
<shadeslayer> huh?
<Kalidarn> the history file was too long i think pastebin didn't put it all up there
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kalidarn> ill stick it up on my own server
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<Kalidarn> so yeah shadeslayer http://david.corra.com.au/history.log and http://david.corra.com.au/term.log
<Kalidarn> anyway it was working right until the last dist-upgrade
<Kalidarn> in which it installed a new kernel
<Kalidarn> that would have been Start-Date: 2013-04-20  23:26:46
<shadeslayer> I see a new kernel
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> try booting with the old kernel?
<Kalidarn> i will try specifically on that
<shadeslayer> and if it works in that, that's a pretty huge regression
<Kalidarn> but yeah the daily 2013/04/20 works
<shadeslayer> check what kernel that one has?
<Kalidarn> and it worked just before it was updated :D
<Kalidarn> ill defintely do all that :D
<Kalidarn> cos it's got me worried now :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<Kalidarn> i think ethernet breaking is one of the most annoying things too :P
<Kalidarn> and yes the other one it upgraded from was 3.8.0-16 to 3.8.0-19
<Kalidarn> and yes shadeslayer booting the old kernel fixes it!
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> so regression
<shadeslayer> please report in #ubuntu-release
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: i thought that it was frozen only documentation changes?
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> kernel bump was planned
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: I'd recommend reporting a bug using ubuntu-bug
<shadeslayer> so that it can be put in the release notes
<nonickname2> could someone with casper or plymouth knowledge maybe look at bug #1170421? might also be something for the release notes imho
<ubottu> bug 1170421 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Live session shutdown "hangs" (not showing "Please remove media ..." message)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170421
<smartboyhw> nonickname2: Hmmm.......
<smartboyhw> I think this bug will be quite critical.
<nonickname2> someone else confirmed it in the meantime
<smartboyhw> nonickname2: Ask in #ubuntu-devel will be better I think.
 * yofel ponders bug 1170609
<ubottu> bug 1170609 in choqok (Ubuntu) "No french translation for choqok 1.3 in kubuntu 13.04 although it is translated in french" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170609
<yofel> for some reason, comparing the upstream choqok-1.3.tar.bz2, and the choqok_1.3.orig.tar.bz2 from debian looks like this:
<yofel> $ diff -ruN c/choqok-1.3/ cc/choqok-1.3/ | wc -l
<yofel> 129903
<yofel> ScottK: could I squeeze a 1.3a upload into raring still? Or would it be less of a change to simply patch all po files into the package?
<yofel> I'll ask the debian maintainer later how this happened.
<ScottK> yofel: Can still get it in.
<xnox> yofel: diffstat is a more useful presentation of changes.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-21
<skreech__> JontheEchidna: ping
<smartboyhw> Lord:( Still can't get that python working:(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<smartboyhw> Heh debian-installer has too much revisions: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+changelog gives me an timeout.
<soee> goo dmorning
<smartboyhw> soee, hello"_
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: The Lubuntu QA guys will be helping to test the Kubuntu PowerPC image:)
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: And if you want a charger they *may* be able to send a replacement.
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: yeah, actually checked today and it seems dealextreme has those in stock again
<Tm_T> now I just have to fight with my wife about spending 17 € ...
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: I think the PPC guys are willing to send one for free (dunno)
<smartboyhw> s/guys/Lubuntu testers/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Tm_T: I think the PPC Lubuntu testers are willing to send one for free (dunno)"
<sreich> Tm_T: wow, you sound whipped
<sreich> for a measly 17 € ?
<Tm_T> sreich: well, our budget has been on the minus side for half a year and we're trying to find a house to buy
<sreich> ah, well that's fair then
<Tm_T> I even have to explain such amounts of money to myself too
<Tm_T> my work lunch is usually kept well under 3 € (:
<yofel> ScottK: choqok 1.3a uploaded. That's the *official* 1.3 release with translations.
<yofel> One problem is that the betternotify plugin is now missing, as upstream didn't release that together with 1.3, but debian's tarball had it so it would be a regression
<yofel> should I patch it in from git maybe?
<skreech__> hi BluesKaj
<yofel> ScottK: nvm choqok for now, stgraber looked at it
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1171238] plasma-desktop randomely crashes - but only on 64 bit. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1171238 (by Søren Holm)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171238 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop randomely crashes - but only on 64 bit." [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did they teach you assembly at uni too?
<ScottK> yofel: OK.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I think they mostly taught him avoiding work with the excuse of "I have exams".
<Quintasan> ScottK: And here I thought everyone learns that automatically.
<ScottK> Dunno.   It seemed to me he deployed the excuse pretty frequently.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, the first semester I didn't have any exams because the professors thought I knew the subject well enough so they could exempt me from the exam
<Quintasan> I don't think it will go that good this semester
<ScottK> Very nice.
<Quintasan> I expect at least two exams
<Quintasan> Calculus, urgh.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-14
<jussi> well then. apart from the crazy install rubbish mentioned earlier, 14.04 install seems to have worked fine. I havent found anything not working yet, all appears good
<snele> shadeslayer: I can confirm that muon updater bug is fixed :) thank you for fixing it.
<snele> apachelogger: was it you that fixed grub to show "Kubuntu" instead of "Ubuntu"? 
<valorie> my restart today still showed "ubuntu"
<snele> apachelogger: since latest updates in last few days it again shows "Ubuntu" instead "Kubuntu"
<valorie> which sucks
<snele> valorie: yeah. i hate it too
<valorie> because what if people have unity, gnome etc. desktop as well as kubuntu?
<valorie> we tell people all the time they can do that
<Kalidarn> that's actually one of the things i prefer about fedora
<Kalidarn> it's "fedora" - "gnome spin", or "kde spin"
<Kalidarn> but still the same distribution
<Kalidarn> people often think that ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu are actually somehow different distributions
<Kalidarn> when really the only difference is the default environment on the media
<valorie> well, insofar as we have separate communities, we do have different distros
<valorie> with a common base
<Kalidarn> i guess that's true canonical is only really interested in unity
<valorie> but then not all of us are separate, either
<Kalidarn> true.
<valorie> these days, they seem interested in profit, no matter what that takes
<Kalidarn> i prefer KDE because it keeps me neutral
<valorie> neutral from what?
<Kalidarn> a distribution, i can use it on virtually any distribution i choose
<valorie> I prefer KDE because it feels like home
<Kalidarn> so if for some reason i am forced to use centos/rhel i can use KDE.
<valorie> community is awesome
<Kalidarn> that too, the amarok guys are really helpful.
<valorie> nothing against the gnome people, they are cool as well
<valorie> I started in amarok
<Kalidarn> yeah i don't mind gnome as much, i was thinking more in regards to unity.
<valorie> so far, unity is canonical only
<Kalidarn> yeah.
<valorie> and i don't think they are interested in community support for it
<Kalidarn> ive always found "KDE" to be more configurable too.
<valorie> of course
<Kalidarn> like even basic things like rotating wallpapers
<valorie> gnome isn't meant to be configurable
<Kalidarn> to do that in gnome when i last used it you needed a python script on a cron job :P
<valorie> it has other interests
<Kalidarn> which isn't exactly user friendly :P
<Kalidarn> especially when out of the box, that's the kind of functionality you can do on macosx/windows
<valorie> people who want to configure stuff don't choose gnome
<Kalidarn> that is why i disagree with gnome/unity "easy to use == has no features" mentality
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Kalidarn> that said my KDE configuration is pretty stock.
<Kalidarn> gnome probably has that feature now though, and it was unity anyway i found I couldn't do it with
<valorie> I'll have to confess I've spent less than an hour with anything but KDE
<valorie> I just can't deal with the feeling of being confined
<Kalidarn> oh i gave every environment more of a chance than that :D
<valorie> I don't like strait-jackets either
<Kalidarn> i used gnome 2 quite a bit, and i used unity for a good few releases
<Kalidarn> somewhere around the 10.04/11.X days
<Kalidarn> and i think at that point i found KDE less crashyy
<Kalidarn> KDE before 4.8 was horrible.
<valorie> I love it when people have used multiple systems
<Kalidarn> seems most of the crashes were ironed out after 4.8
<valorie> I've just not been able to bear to do so
<Kalidarn> i've also used XFCE for ages too, a bit before that
<Kalidarn> and i tried LXDE briefly, but didn't stay with it because well, my computer is powerful why not run a powerful environment.
<Kalidarn> LXDE and Razor-Qt merged, it's a good server environment, though
<Kalidarn> although in the case of a server i'd probably run something like TWM
<jussi> you peoples might want to take this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<valorie> thanks jussi
 * valorie is there
<soee> good morning
<soee> what was the command to upgrade form 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<jussi> soee: currently:  do-release-upgrade -d 
<jussi> iirc
<soee> in the docs there is info to use: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade but thers no such command
<soee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<lordievader> soee: That's the first time I see that command, I recall 'do-release-upgrade -d' too.
<soee> lordievader, yeah me to just googled it
<tsimpson> ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt: /usr/bin/kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<tsimpson> it's a one-liner script: kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE -d"
<soee> tsdgeos, thanks for the explanation
<soee> tsimpson, ^
<valorie> the 'kubuntu-devel' version worked for awhile
<valorie> perhaps there were problems and it was deprecated
<apachelogger> snele: that's because the core distribution is called ubuntu
<valorie> apachelogger: how will people be able to choose in grub between kubuntu/ubuntu/ugnome etc.?
<valorie> for awhile it did say "kubuntu"
<lordievader> valorie: I think that is up to the latest de that installs a plymouth theme, ofcourse you can change plymouth themes ;)
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, and that it saying there was what broke UEFI botting in 13.10 and prompted the creation for a patch in grub that does nothing more than put 'kubuntu' on equal footing which in turn requires someone to test UEFI every development cycle to make sure the patch actually covers everything, and then one just needs to hope that a corner case test was not forgotten
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I don't reboot that often anyway except while testing
<apachelogger> if someone installs many ubuntus and does so on different distros, then they can still change the name themself
<valorie> I'm dreading the first uefi box
<apachelogger> in fact, they can even change it for uefi because most uefi managers do differentiate between name and loader directory
<apachelogger> and as long as only name is changed everything works fine
<apachelogger> the problem is that grub internally derives both loader directory and name from the distribution value
<apachelogger> so us setting the distro to kubuntu makes grub think there should be a uefi loader directory kubuntu/, which of course is not there, so boom
<valorie> most strange
<apachelogger> I am seeing unbarable amounts of amarok crashery
<snele> whenever I have tried amarok in last few years I was able to crash it within minutes. on other hand clementine is rock solid since day one
<snele> so remove amarok, install clementine when i install kubuntu. sad but true
 * apachelogger prefers using free software
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I found one crash and reported it
<valorie> but it is just in podcasts
<valorie> I had to run it in gdb to get a backtrace
<valorie> which is a bit of a drag
<apachelogger> might be gstreamer then
<apachelogger> apparently for some reason drkonqi doesn't come up recently ^^
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1306377] kwallet not use gpg auth @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1306377 (by GoFast)
<valorie> it was a segfault
<valorie> I've never had dr. k come up in those cases
<valorie> apachelogger: clementine isn't free software?
<apachelogger> drkonqi gets invoked on all error signals
<apachelogger> valorie: you may want to talk to j-b ^^
<valorie> I always enjoy talking with j-b!
<Riddell> testing testing testing!
 * apachelogger shivers
<Riddell> apachelogger: how is clementine not free software?
<apachelogger> Riddell: contains copyrighted materials, unattributed materials, improperly licensed materials and at some point at least incompatibly licensed materials
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: can we still land a fix for baloo?
<apachelogger> expands xapian exception catching
<Riddell> apachelogger: was just looking at vHanda's " Minor fixes for Baloo"
<apachelogger> Riddell: right that's the same fix
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yo
<shadeslayer> I'm back
<apachelogger> I'd hold off on the KCM thting though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: welcome back
<Riddell> apachelogger: right, but if you upload the other fix I'll look for a chance to accept it
<apachelogger> groovy
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer!
<shadeslayer> o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: everything looking good?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: software-properties?
<apachelogger> vHanda: I don't see 3fbb3df42f619f57d390327cf56da4120d9e4ed2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh yeah, s-p, does that need sponsoring or something?
<apachelogger> I saw that had a pending merge request
<shadeslayer> needs mergering first
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56_ hit a backtrace that looked quite similar to what apport had
<kdeuser56_> shadeslayer: what backtrace?
<apachelogger> bloody shitty workaround
<apachelogger> ffs
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-properties/+bug/1307170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307170 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/software-properties-kde crashed when triggering mirror selection and clicking ok quickly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you dch -a'd to a released entry
<shadeslayer> damn
<kdeuser56_> shadeslayer: with the patch?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56_: no
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56_: without it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all fixed
<vHanda> apachelogger: I haven't pushed it so far
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oddly kdeuser56_ reports that the try/except statement doesn't work for him , which is weird, just running sip.setdestroyonexit(False) works though
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> some sort of indentation issue
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it works fine here
<kdeuser56_> apachelogger, shadeslayer that was really weird, but it did not work here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh yeah, your intention is shit
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> it works here!
<apachelogger> you use 4 spaces
<apachelogger> rest of the file uses two
<apachelogger> love how the rules uses python2 :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1307291 is a dupe of another bug
<ubottu> bug 1307291 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[kubuntu] crash when partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307291
<apachelogger> bug 1038522 gmail says
<ubottu> bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kde] manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038522
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fyi bug 1294666 needs tracking
<ubottu> bug 1294666 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[HSW mesa kde needs Xorg-1.15.1] Multiple tiling-esque artifacts in KDE" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294666
<apachelogger> it's a foundations bug?
<shadeslayer> useful for tracking in release notes
<apachelogger> foundation release notes are handled separately?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<apachelogger> I can not crash software-properties
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apparently happens one time out of 5
<apachelogger> ah there we go
<ghostcube> hello people :)
<apachelogger>   Uploading software-properties_0.92.36_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yay
<apachelogger> fixes random crash on exit
<shadeslayer> so, that's fixed too, everything looking green for release ? :D
 * apachelogger will never understand why lunchpad bugs can have an affected package removed but not a project
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :O
<shadeslayer> what's broken
<soee> ha :) i did just upgrade 13:10 -> 14.04 here @ work and it failed 
<apachelogger> sometimes you make me wanna throw entire buildings after you
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_
<apachelogger> subscriber=&field.milestone%3Alist=61346&field.milestone%3Alist=62300&field.milestone%3Alist=62301&field.milestone%3Alist=62303&field.milestone%3Alist=62304&field.milestone%3Alist=62302&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=kubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_
<apachelogger> branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<apachelogger> jesus
<shadeslayer> hurray
<apachelogger> https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78
<shadeslayer> langpack! :O
<soee> system freezed during upgrade, after reboot i had info like: The drik drive for / ... is not accessible or something 
<soee> *disk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually the ones about export only need verifiction I reckon
<apachelogger> pitti should have added the correct export rules, on wednesday there were no new exports available though
<Riddell> soee: hmm, probably the interruppted upgrade caused the breakage, question is why it would freeze :(
<apachelogger> bug 1298251 might be a bit concerning
<ubottu> bug 1298251 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kubuntu] Ubiquity crash when starting LiveCD with a chosen language" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298251
<apachelogger> also it might play into the turkish localization being broken on some lines
<apachelogger> it's rather suspicious tho
<soee> Riddell: no idea i could move only mouse nothing more
<soee> oh btn daily images are a bit broken - it is impossible ti install system using it
<soee> when it comes to creating partitions it crashes
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * shadeslayer is downloading
<kdeuser56_> is kubuntu ubiquity installer written in qt ?
<xnox> kdeuser56_: python-qt4
<Riddell> soee: :(  hum, I'll be testing shortly to check all this
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ghostcube> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi ghostcube
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you looking into ubiquity crashing?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mind you, the partitioning crash also has a bug
<apachelogger> should be targeted accordingly to show up int he query
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can have a look, but I'm not particularly good at fixing ubiquity
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what are you looking at?
<shadeslayer> bug 1294666
<ubottu> bug 1294666 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[HSW mesa kde needs Xorg-1.15.1] Multiple tiling-esque artifacts in KDE" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294666
<apachelogger> but why, it's foundation? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just poking people to get the patched package in
<apachelogger> ah, nice
<shadeslayer> because if that's not in, then KDE on intel will be kaput
<apachelogger> that would be quit the novelty
<apachelogger> not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looking at the partition crash
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you know the website theme is in bzr?
<Riddell> kubuntu-website project I think
<Riddell> hi vgezer 
<BluesKaj> where's muon , it disappeared 
<shadeslayer> ooohh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: found another bug :/
<BluesKaj> I don't some silly icon infested gui catering to the eye candy crowd
<BluesKaj> want
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: start ubiquity with german language -> quit -> start with english -> manual partitioning -> page comes up partially in german
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: just install muon then
<shadeslayer> via discover
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, yeah , i guess...still think it should be installed as a stand alone app
<shadeslayer> useless duplication of apps
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/4l8cdF4
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I don't use discover
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: useless duplication of apps on the ISO
<shadeslayer> those who use muon will just install it from discover
<shadeslayer> and muon is targetted at advanced users anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <mlankhorst> shadeslayer: feel free to test ppa:canonical-x/x-staging soon, uploading to ubuntu as well
<shadeslayer> so yay
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works the other way too
<shadeslayer> English -> go to manual partitioning -> go back to the language selection page -> switch to german -> manual partitioning page comes up in English
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, true , perhasps there should be an optional minimalist version release
<shadeslayer> minimalist version ?
<shadeslayer> netinst :P
<shadeslayer> ubuntu core
<shadeslayer> very minimalist ;)
<BluesKaj> like the mini cd 
<shadeslayer> get the mini cd then ? :P
<BluesKaj> rhought it was discontinued
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, atleast i can reproduce it
<shadeslayer> partitioning crashing
<BluesKaj> thanks sha, good to know
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,:)
<shadeslayer> and ofcourse, can't reproduce it with --debug :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: manual part has l10n issues
<apachelogger> haven't gotten around to look into them
<apachelogger> been there since 13.10 though
<apachelogger>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. 
<apachelogger> QQ
<apachelogger> agateau: didn't you fix bug 1285705
<ubottu> bug 1285705 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "kubuntu: read release notes not working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285705
<apachelogger> or did we only discuss it?
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> I think we only discussed it :/
<Riddell> there's not been anyone working on that
<apachelogger> much sad
<apachelogger>             subprocess.Popen(['sensible-browser', uri], close_fds=True,
<apachelogger>                              preexec_fn=misc.drop_all_privileges)
<apachelogger> is what the gtk side does
<Riddell> what does our side do?
<apachelogger> not sure yet
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain the slideshow at least does go through qt
<apachelogger> without drop privs
<apachelogger> so the slideshow definitely starts as root
<agateau> I guess the kde side uses QDesktopService to open the url with the default browser, without dropping privileges
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I don't find the relaese notes thing
<agateau> lost in ubiquity maze, are you? :)
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/1sTjy4e.png
<apachelogger> it's just not there :P
<apachelogger> maybe we removed it because it was broken? xD
<agateau> ah, problem solved then \o/
<agateau> might be, iirc it pointed to a stupid url
<agateau> like kubuntu.org/news
<agateau> meaning the link would not be valid next time a release is made
<apachelogger> which itself is curious
 * apachelogger can't find a related commit -.-
 * apachelogger thinks agateau broke the partition stuff in feburary :P
<apachelogger> oh, the bug was around since 2012
<apachelogger> this is the most ludicrous thing ever
<agateau> what did I break?
<apachelogger> agateau: possibly nothing, possibly everything
<agateau> now that's a precise bug report :)
 * apachelogger hates the structure of the code
<apachelogger> it's like a pile of madness in every file
<apachelogger> agateau: bug 1038522
<ubottu> bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kde] manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038522
<apachelogger> but its older
<apachelogger> agateau: bug 1307291 might be yours
<ubottu> bug 1307291 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[kubuntu] crash when partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307291
<agateau> apachelogger: that backtrace looks very odd
 * agateau pulls trunk
<apachelogger> it's funny because treeitem definitely has parentItem ^^
<agateau> apachelogger: yes, that's what I meant
<apachelogger> unless it's an invalid treeitem
<agateau> unless some crazy code does a del(item.parentItem)
<apachelogger> not sure how that would come to pass
 * agateau downloads latest iso
<apachelogger> there is a general problem FWIW, the GUI does not disable while partition is in progress :(
<apachelogger> well, model manipulation anyway
<apachelogger> but it does not seem to do anythign either, so bad UX only I suppose
<agateau> yeah
<agateau> mmm, cdimage.ubuntu.com does not respond
<apachelogger> it's funny how the partitioner doesn't want to mark a new ext4 as / but does for ext3/2
<apachelogger> kaboom it went
<apachelogger> ooooh
<apachelogger> agateau: the release notes thing is only there when starting ubiquity from the try-kubuntu-session
<apachelogger> and now it disappeared Oo
<agateau> uhuh
<apachelogger> zafuq
<apachelogger> the label is there and then it disappears
<apachelogger> and I don't think it's broken vbox driver that eats it 
<apachelogger> then again, who knows
 * apachelogger tries on hardware
<apachelogger> agateau: I made it crash by creating 100mb volumes for ext4/ext3/ext2 and it crashed at btrfs
<apachelogger> ext4 was primary, all other logical
<apachelogger> so it might be btrfs specific or there is a problem with too many logicals
<agateau> apachelogger: still reading seed file :)
<agateau> apachelogger: what does the backtrace say?
<apachelogger> same useless thing as the bug report
<apachelogger> and the release notes thing definitely disappears after a while
<apachelogger> no clue why
<agateau> regarding release notes: we might as well make it disappear for good
<apachelogger> for now anyway ^^
<apachelogger> seeing as it hides on its own anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw it's not a btfs thing because I could reproduce it with 10 ext4 partitions
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> agateau: oh we can't it has the update-installer link
<apachelogger> so I guess we should make it not hide or something
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> maybe that is why it is hiding
<apachelogger> checks-for-updates-automatically-then-hides-label-because-up-to-date
<agateau> what do you mean "the update-installer link"
<agateau> ?
<apachelogger> the label that disappears reads "you may wish to read the release notes
<apachelogger> or update this installer."
<apachelogger> there's two links, one opens the release notes, the other updates the installer
<apachelogger> and yeah, the label gets hidden because the installer is updated
<apachelogger> if I pull the network the label stays 
<shadeslayer> facedesk
<agateau> hu
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> man this is confusing
<apachelogger> apparently the label is controlled through the common ubi-language.py plugin
<apachelogger> it apparently is not referenced by kde directly
<apachelogger> release_notes_label is the name
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249408
<shadeslayer> ubiquity crash
<apachelogger> wrong 'a'
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what you working on?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1038522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kde] manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's what agateau is looking at
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> well then
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249408/
<shadeslayer> same TreeItem crash
<agateau> shadeslayer: uh, this paste as base64-encoded core-dump in it!
<shadeslayer> agateau: yeah, it's from a vbox
<apachelogger> don't open it in kate
<shadeslayer> live system
<apachelogger> it will fall over dead
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know
<agateau> shadeslayer: do you have a reliable way to reproduce?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could probably apport that stuff so it ends up on errors.ubuntu.com :P
<apachelogger> because I fail to find it there
<shadeslayer> agateau: just make loads of small partitions :P
<agateau> k
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any recommendations on how to send it off to e.u.c ?
<shadeslayer> because the blue splash didn't pop up
<apachelogger> run apport-kde I guess
<apachelogger> perhaps ubiquity kde ui lacks integration with apport
<apachelogger> and that's why we have no reports on errors.ubuntu ^^
<Riddell> yes it does
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could look at the release notes thing btw
 * apachelogger is heading out for an appointment in 30 minutes
<apachelogger> if anyone needs something, now is the time to whine :P
<shadeslayer> pickles would be nice
 * apachelogger throws a keyboard
 * shadeslayer now has a mountain of keyboards
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249463/
<agateau> shadeslayer: /dev/sda-1... that sounds bad
<agateau> ah no
<shadeslayer> the full log is 17M :(
<agateau> ubiquity logging is like that
<apachelogger> better too much logging than too little I always say
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so clicking on update this installer doesn't really do anything
<shadeslayer> and then the label disappears
<apachelogger> yeah, because its uptodate
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> see what I wrote earlier...
<shadeslayer> so why does it say "update this installer" ...
<apachelogger> because it does not know
<apachelogger> up until it hides the label
<apachelogger> becasue then it knows
<apachelogger> which is why it hides the label (presumably)
<shadeslayer> why not do it the other way around, only show it when it knows there's an update
<shadeslayer> don't show it otherwise
<apachelogger> I do not know, that is not the problem I have with the showing anyway
<apachelogger> the problem si that it also links to release notes
<apachelogger> and if the installer is uptodate you can't access the release notes
<apachelogger> which is le shit
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> wfm
<apachelogger> so the question is a) why does the label also include the release notes b) can it be detangled (which is not really in the scope for 14.04 at this point) c) fix the release notes link to do the drop_privs subprocess thing the gtk gui does
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/QLXHyWn
<agateau> apachelogger: from what I read, the code is using separate strings, so it should be possible to only show the installer update
<Mamarok> so, the baloo_file_extractor ist using 25% CPU permanently, what can I do against that, other than not running it?
<Mamarok> vHanda: ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: agateau the whole release notes thing is broken
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes, which is why I think they should be dropped
<jose> Riddell: ping, I need some help
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: agateau www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes?os=kubuntu&ver=14.04&lang=en < replace kubuntu with ubuntu and it redirects to ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not sure I follow
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: redirect should be to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> no?
<apachelogger> I think we never use the wiki for final notes
<apachelogger> final notes are always the release announcement on kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: try 13.10
<apachelogger> I guess the 14.04 forward is just not set up yet because we have no news yet ^^
<shadeslayer> redirects to wiki.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> mhm
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10 for me
<apachelogger> anyway, I gotta run, laters
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> hi jose 
<jose> Riddell: I'm in class atm and jakecn 
<jose> whoops
<jose> I need to wget  a file to docs.k o from jakecn
<shadeslayer> agateau: I see priv dropping before the QDesktopService call
<shadeslayer> so the browser isn't opened as root
<agateau> shadeslayer: ah cool, I haven't checked
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<jose> Riddell: you think you could do that for me, please?
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py#L503
<agateau> shadeslayer: I trust you
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py#L503 < should be fine btw
<Riddell> jose: um probably, can't you do it? what's needed?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> jose: are you still around?
<jose> Ovidiu-Florin hey
<jose> can we try a hangout?
<jose> just went out of class
<ovidiu-florin> sorry I can't I'm at work
<jose> ok it's fine
<jose> Ovidiu-Florin: let me ping jakecn
<ovidiu-florin> I saw the emails
<ovidiu-florin> jose: I'm in PM with him
<Quintasan> \o
<jose> [08:33] (jose) Ovidiu-Florin:  let me know once we're on track again
<jose> I should
<jose> recognize, IRCing from the phone is no good
<ovidiu-florin> jose: I'm on. I'm getting the files right now
<jose> Ovidiu-Florin: awesome! looks like we're on time to get it ready for release?
<ovidiu-florin> I hope so
<jose> let me know if you need a hand with testing and I'll be happy to help with that, after I'm done with classes today I have the rest of the day and all tomorrow free
<shadeslayer> jose: feel free to test anytime and reportback here
<shadeslayer> or on the mailing list
<jose> shadeslayer: I meant, on the migrated website stuff :)
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<vHanda> Mamarok: which version are you on? Also, could you please check the numbers at the end of baloo_file_extractor and see if they are changing?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you back?
<agateau> shadeslayer: what were the spec of the partitions you created to crash ubiquity (fs type, primary/logical, size, mount point...)?
<shadeslayer> all ext4 
<shadeslayer> I had a bunch of 1000 MB partitions in the beginning
<agateau> ah boom, just got it
<shadeslayer> awesome
<ghostcube> hmm we dont have an alternate animore? or do we?
<ghostcube> alternate.iso
<shadeslayer> good question, I thought alternate ISO's were generated for LTS's ?
<yofel> we never made a case for that
<yofel> we dropped them, completely
<ghostcube> hm ok so i would need to install xubuntu first on my old dell laptop
<ghostcube> its non pae
<ghostcube> :D
<yofel> netinst should work, no? Or does that not have a NIC?
<ghostcube> hmm ah yes this would be an opption
<shadeslayer> I hate python
<yofel> that, or ubuntu-server
<shadeslayer> and it's shitty unicode formatting issues
<shadeslayer> for some reason the language QComboBox shows the Romanian entry fine
<shadeslayer> but getting the text makes it garbled
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> currentText loses the accent on the n 
<shadeslayer> agateau: ^^ ideas why that would be happening?
<agateau> shadeslayer: not really. How are you reading currentText?
<shadeslayer> agateau: QComboBox::currentText()
<shadeslayer> which converts it into a python str
<agateau> shadeslayer: are you printing the value, or showing it in in a QLabel?
<shadeslayer> agateau: passing it through misc.utf8 also makes no difference
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py#L528
<shadeslayer> agateau: the GTK code passes it through misc.utf8 : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py#L221
<shadeslayer> I tried doing that, but it still comes up with the same error :/
<agateau> shadeslayer: have you tried not using str() on it?
<shadeslayer> agateau: yeah, same error
<agateau> shadeslayer: running out of ideas, sorry :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Python still can't into Unicode?
<Quintasan> bloody hell it's 2014 already
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: looks like it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's weird, the QComboBox displays the value correctly
<shadeslayer> but when you fetch the current value back into python, it's muddled up with \x03 at the end
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1298251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1298251 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kubuntu] Ubiquity crash when starting LiveCD with a chosen language" [High,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> u"Something" doesn't work?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: This is probably a hack but can't you just cut last 4 characters?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> Or it's not \x03 always?
<shadeslayer> the n has a accent
<shadeslayer> which is required for the map lookup
<Quintasan> hurr
<yofel> wasn't py3 like... supposed to fix all unicode issues? ^^
<Quintasan> >Python
<Quintasan> Sorry
<Quintasan> >Python 3
<Quintasan> >actually solving anything
<Quintasan> yofel: Pick one.
<yofel> I'll take latter :P
<Quintasan> Didn't we just get more problems when migrating to Py3?
<yofel> well, yes. But would you rather have PHP5 where folks are removing old stuff all the time requiring you to rewrite code once a year?
<Quintasan> yofel: I'd rather use something else.
<yofel> perl? :D
<yofel> I need to get into ruby. Like seriously
<Quintasan> You do not expect me to use Perl do you? :P
<Quintasan> yofel: Ruby has it's own share of problems but I don't think Unicode is one of them
<Quintasan> Do we have Qt bindings for Ruby?
<yofel> well, smoke based ones
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, Python3 Qt4 has no QString
<shadeslayer> yay
<yofel> right, py3 is supposed to solve any string issues you might have, so why would you need qstring? :P
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger Quintasan http://paste.kde.org/p5lu5so3w
<shadeslayer> welcome to hell
 * yofel has a bad feeling but opens it anyway
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> WAT
<Quintasan> http://stewd.io/javascript/media/watDuck.jpg
<yofel> hm, I shouldn't have
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Just how did you do that?
<shadeslayer> magic
 * yofel goes back to his PHP. That at least works
<yofel> what I just said sounds so wrong
<Quintasan> yofel: So I heard you like dollars
<Quintasan> $$derp
<yofel> sure, make likes them too. It's the cool way
<Riddell> I always forget how long upgrade testing takes
 * shadeslayer emails python qt mailing list
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Quintasan> Riddell: You don't do it often enough then :P
<Quintasan> i386 and amd64 13.10 -> 14.04 paths worked here
<Riddell> Quintasan: ooh great
<Quintasan> 12.04 amd64 also did work
<Riddell> Quintasan: lightdm all good afterwards?
<Quintasan> Assuming we are talking about the most common scenario, that is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports was added and I first upgraded with that
<Quintasan> Riddell: I had no problems on VirtualBox nor with my PC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: totally fun one week before release >.>
<Riddell> Quintasan: the more scenarios the better, adding PPAs and installing extra stuff including other flavour meta packages all worth testing
<apachelogger> good thing pyqt has no unit tests apparently
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is there anything in particular I should look for?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's not there since this week
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> I reckon the problem is there since we moved to py3.4
<shadeslayer> o_O
<shadeslayer> interesting
<kfunk> are there some known issues with locale-handling in trusty? after the recent system upgrade, I see weird things (tm).
<shadeslayer> kfunk: define weird things
<Riddell> Quintasan: weird things in locales :)
<apachelogger> kfunk: env
<kfunk> LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 ls --help <- shouldn't that give me english output
<Riddell> Quintasan: check lightdm works, I also had a report of konqueror not being installed
<kfunk> or, well, en_US.utf8
<Quintasan> Riddell: Works; konq? I don't think we ship it
<kfunk> (which doesn't work either)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 ls --help yields Polish here
<Quintasan> LC_ALL=C works as expected
<apachelogger> LANGUAGE will override LC_ALL I think
<Quintasan> So it seems.
<apachelogger> LANG < LC_* < LC_ALL < LANGUAGE
<Quintasan> kfunk: LANGUAGE=en_GB.utf-8 ls --help works here
<apachelogger> LANGAUGE=en is good enough btw
<kfunk> LANGUAGE is set to en:de:en
<kfunk> Quintasan: indeed
<apachelogger> kfunk: en:de will nto work
<kfunk> i don't even know where this cr*p is coming from
<kfunk> :P
<apachelogger> there is a bug in eglibc
<Quintasan> wat
 * shadeslayer moves onto next bug
<apachelogger> it has a race condition (don't ask how that can happen) which leads to it trying the second value if and only if en is the first value
<kfunk> lul
<apachelogger> de:fr will yield de just fine
<Quintasan> WAT
<apachelogger> en:fr will yield french
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Amounts of wat on this channel today are huge.
<kfunk> apachelogger: indeed
<kfunk> hehehe. this is awesome. NOT
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that's not really news :P
<apachelogger> I highlighted the issue back in january or maybe feburary
<kfunk> apachelogger: thanks for clarifying.
<kfunk> it was driving me insane this morning
<apachelogger> also FWIW, glibc does not have this issue
<apachelogger> gotta love debian for defaulting to eglibc because of political stuff ;)
<Quintasan> libav drama
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about the py stuff, does it help if you explicitly construct a QString
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you can't
<shadeslayer> there is no QString in Python3
<shadeslayer> all hail the Python3
<Quintasan> ALL GLORY TO THE Hypnotoad
<Quintasan> wat
<apachelogger> pff
<kfunk> py3 strings are already good-enough (tm)
<kfunk> they're the shit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: try wrapping the string in unicode()
<apachelogger> alas, I think pyqt has a conversion problem
<apachelogger> because it will still need to marshall into a qstring somewhere, and I reckon that broke because python cannot provide a stable language :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, apachelogger: I think that driver manager should prompt me to restart the computer after it's done with installing the drivers.
<apachelogger> </randomrantery>
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is also not news, I filed a bug about it back in feburary but it did not get fixed in time unfortunately :P
<Quintasan> Bloody hell.
<apachelogger> you really should test more than 4 days before release :P
<Quintasan> Agreed.
<kfunk> on related news: the german translations for git messages are so shitty, it's not even funny
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think unicode isn't there in Python3 
<Quintasan> kfunk: You need to talk to git upstream I believe.
<Quintasan> Or to Launchpad.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "All text is Unicode; however encoded Unicode is represented as binary data"
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually, I think everything is unicode by default in py3 - that's how it was supposed to be at least
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah
<yofel> great how it makes you life easier, right?
<yofel> *your
<apachelogger> if pyqt had unit tests for string conversion it sure would
<kfunk> best of (for the germans amongst us, apachelogger, you, too): "Zunächst wird der Branch zurückgespult, um Ihre Änderungen darauf neu anzuwenden..."
<apachelogger> kfunk: weltraumtaste
<kfunk> zerbrochene pfeife
<apachelogger> lawl
<yofel> rofl, stop it :D
<ghostcube> weltraumtaste eh? wer übersetzt den kram denn bitte?
<ghostcube> -.-
<yofel> ubuntu's german translation team IIRC :P
<ghostcube> m(
<ghostcube> chinese spam emails are even better than this
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh btw, it was noticed that no one was handling translation imports and 3 billion imports piled up :P
<shadeslayer> heh
 * Quintasan sometimes wishes he understood German so he could laugh at their jokes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: trying to fix https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330999
<ubottu> KDE bug 330999 in updater "crash when cache update brings in completely new package that must be installed for update" [Crash,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't fix upstream bugs
<apachelogger> tell the mister apol
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where's the import queue ?
<kfunk> Quintasan: example: "pipe" is ambiguous in german and could also mean "whistle". and broken whistles really don't make sense in computer context
<apachelogger> I do not know
<Quintasan> lel
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: broken pipe = broken pipe (as in the thing you smoke)
<shadeslayer> kfunk: gtranslate translated that sentence with whistle :)
<Quintasan> I do believe we that we translate Broken pipe as "Przerwany potok" which would mean "Broken stream" with stream as stream of water.
<kfunk> well, indeed, i meant ambiguous in *english*
<Riddell> yay 12.04 upgrade working for me
<apachelogger> equally weltraumtaste is the literal translation of space key (space as in outer space)
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> Okay. That is ridiculous.
<apachelogger> space, the final frontier. these are the voyages of the starship plasma.
<ghostcube> muahahahaha
<ghostcube> stop it :D
<kfunk> apachelogger: I fail to see where LANGUAGE is populated(?)
<kfunk> that's a KDE thing, where can I change that?
<kfunk> are those the languages from the list view thing in the "locale" KCM?
<shadeslayer> ohoho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly figured out 1182784 too
<apachelogger> kfunk: yeah
<apachelogger> it's a kubuntu thing though that maps the kde setting to LANGUAGE/LANG
<kfunk> ugh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: neat
<shadeslayer> it's another key error
<shadeslayer> potentially a type
<shadeslayer> *typo
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: question about the current site
<ovidiu-florin> I see that the tags are random, not well thought of or assigned
<ovidiu-florin> at least in the most recent news posts
<ovidiu-florin> are they important?
<ovidiu-florin> and most of all, I see that they are used as categories, not as tags.
<ovidiu-florin> jose: are you around?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: right the tags are just whatever, you can ignore them
<ovidiu-florin> great
<ovidiu-florin> I have done a demo migration here: http://kubwp.geekaliens.com/
<Riddell> with a different theme?
<ovidiu-florin> it's a clean wordpress install
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: stories look good
<ovidiu-florin> in order not to mess up the current one while testing the migration
<Riddell> mm but links not so good e.g. http://kubwp.geekaliens.com/news/trusty-beta-1-available-for-testing
<ovidiu-florin> I can open that link, can't you?
<Riddell> I can open http://kubwp.geekaliens.com/news/trusty-beta-1-available-for-testing yes
<Riddell> the url is not the same as for the current site  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/trusty-beta-1-available-testing
<jose> Ovidiu-Florin: what's up
<Riddell> word "for" is added
<jose> my scrollback deleted
<Riddell> also URLs don't get turned into links magically
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: important to keep the URLs the same, I don't think you imported them
<Riddell> e.g. http://kubwp.geekaliens.com/news/calligra-2-8-is-out  vs http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.8
<Riddell> URLs are often set manually to make them neat
<Riddell> and they are what the outside world links to
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<ovidiu-florin> I understand that
<ovidiu-florin> they should have been the same
<ovidiu-florin> let me check what wen't wrong
<ovidiu-florin> jose: you said you want to test, I needed some feedback, but Riddell just gave it to me
 * Riddell out for a bit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that geekaliens site looks weird  on my computer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's unthemed
<shadeslayer> huge margin/whitespace on the right
<Riddell> just look at the content of the stories, has the import worked
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> xnox: ping
<xnox> shadeslayer: hey
<shadeslayer> xnox: I was having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1182784 and I see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250467/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [High,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> there's no de*layout*ch*Switzerland entry
<shadeslayer> in kbdbames.gz
<xnox> shadeslayer: is there ch-de one ? (e.g. the reverse)
<shadeslayer> once I add that entry, it works perfectly
<shadeslayer> xnox: ch*layout*de ? nope
<xnox> shadeslayer: hm.
<xnox> shadeslayer: weird, ch locales are crazy though.
<shadeslayer> :D
<xnox> shadeslayer: i thought we fixed fr/sw layout 
<xnox> shadeslayer: anything special about that one?
<shadeslayer> dunno, I don't have a swiss keyboard
<shadeslayer> xnox: it's just that you have the option to set that via syslinux
<xnox> shadeslayer: oh, funny.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<xnox> shadeslayer: we haven't touched that in years.
<shadeslayer> pretty sure you can reproduce this in Ubuntu too :P
<shadeslayer> xnox: so yeah, what do we do here :)
<shadeslayer> I understand what's causing the issue, but don't have a proper fix :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 1182784 investigated, don't have a proper solution :(
<shadeslayer> xnox: btw still waiting on a answer :)
<xnox> shadeslayer: well ubuntu boots into greeter mode _not_ syslinux language chooser.
<xnox> shadeslayer: so i guess exposure is less.
<shadeslayer> moment
<shadeslayer> xnox: so does Kubuntu, but the reporter is directly changing the keymap via syslinux
<agateau> apachelogger: shadeslayer: I think I fixed the partition bug. I am up to dev/sda33 right now :)
<xnox> shadeslayer: right, ok.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: \o/
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> agateau: \o/
<agateau> :)
<vgezer> Hi Riddell. Sorry for tooo late response. I was away during the day.
<shadeslayer> xnox: huh, works on Ubuntu :/
<agateau> will post a patch tomorrow
 * agateau is off
<shadeslayer> agateau: cheers
<xnox> shadeslayer: hm. weird. so how to reproduce on kubuntu? boot -> select what in syslinux? and then which language/keyboard/locations to select?
<xnox> shadeslayer: i hope it doesn't depend on the geoip location detection.
<shadeslayer> xnox: boot -> press F3 as soon as you see the a11y icon -> press F3 to open keymap selection -> select Swiss German keyboard -> start -> set lang to German in ubiquity -> proceed to install
<xnox> shadeslayer: thanks!
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> ScottK: when's final freeze?
<yofel> shadeslayer: FF was last thursday?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hm, so zeroconf-ioslave is still at 4.12.97
 * shadeslayer will have a look tomorrow
<yofel> hm, not released in bzr either. Someone worked with outdated files?
<ovidiu-florin> where's ahoneybun?
<ovidiu-florin> does anyone know?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'd guess
<shadeslayer> who uploaded 4.13.0 ?
<shadeslayer> hm, Riddell , so how come bzr got updated
<yofel> I think we should add a kde-l10n-like branch check to kubuntu-archive-upload
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<jose> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> jose: pong
<jose> ovidiu-florin: looks awesome.
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<jose> the site
<jose> I have a couple thingies but they should be minimal anyways
<ovidiu-florin> jose: at wich site are you looking?
<ovidiu-florin> which?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: http://kubwp.geekaliens.com/
<ovidiu-florin> jose: that was just the test
<jose> for being a test it looks great
<ovidiu-florin> here is the actual site: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> the migration does not do certain things, those will have to be done manually I think
<jose> if you need a hand with anything just let me know, this week I'm basically free
<ovidiu-florin> will do 
<vgezer> ovidiu-florin: new site is really cool :)
<vgezer> good job :)
<soee> ovidiu-florin: add repeat for background image :)
<ovidiu-florin> I'll ask for some feedback when the posts are migrated
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> take a look see http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> test the old urls
<ovidiu-florin> on this site (domain)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: looking nice :)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I want to ask for some feedback on the mail list. Is this necessary?
<ovidiu-florin> or can I go ahead with the full migration
<ovidiu-florin> I only get one go for the full migration
<ovidiu-florin> I whish I could talk to aaron right now
<ovidiu-florin> where is he?
<Riddell> somewhere in america, maybe on easter holiday
<jose> ovidiu-florin: maybe he's on G+?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: why do you only have 1 go? what still needs migrated?
<jose> easter holidays don't start until Thursday (at least here)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: currently there are only 10 posts migrated
<ovidiu-florin> the news posts
<ovidiu-florin> this is a demo
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: will comments be on?
<Riddell> cos comments on wordpress get a lot of spam
<ovidiu-florin> and to get all the articles migrated they have to fill my account on their site with some money so I can "pay" for the migration
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: they don't have to be on
<ovidiu-florin> it's just a default
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: off then please unless we can think of some way to prevent spam
<ovidiu-florin> I would like some feedback on how the migrated news posts look before I doo the full migration
<ovidiu-florin> there is
<ovidiu-florin> Akismet
<jose> Riddell: is the instance able to communicate with the outside world?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: you read my mind
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: still incorrect urls http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/trusty-beta-1-available-for-testing vs http://www.kubuntu.org/news/trusty-beta-1-available-testing
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: and urls not turned into links there
<Riddell> jose: instance?
<jose> Riddell: the wordpress instance
<jose> or box
<Riddell> jose: it can do whatever we like
<jose> then Akismet is a good solution for spam
<jose> we don't have it on canonical-hosted WP as they can't communicate with the outside world, which is why we get lots of spam on the Fridge as an example
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the links are not links because in the drupal post they are not links
<ovidiu-florin> drupal recognises that they are links and displays them as such
<ovidiu-florin> but they are not stored as <a> tags in the DB
<ovidiu-florin> wordpress knows better than to show links when it's not told to do so.
<ovidiu-florin> jose: Riddell I use akismet on my blog and it's verry efficient
<jose> +1 here
<ovidiu-florin> Akismet only has 1 disadvantage
<ovidiu-florin> it's usage depends on a company
<jose> the key?
<ovidiu-florin> we can use the freemium option
<ovidiu-florin> but it still depends on a closed source server that belongs to a company
<ovidiu-florin> jose: Riddell any other feedback for the demo migration?
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking to send a mail to the mail list and give a 10 hour window for feedback for the demo migration. What do you think?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: just the URLs need sorting I think
<ovidiu-florin> and after that, I'll do the full migration.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: go for it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what do you mean?
<ovidiu-florin> the URLs on that page?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: 22:39 < Riddell> ovidiu-florin: still incorrect urls http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/trusty-beta-1-available-for-testing vs http://www.kubuntu.org/news/trusty-beta-1-available-testing
<ovidiu-florin> those are correct
<ovidiu-florin> they are just not marked as links by the original author
<jose> yeah, I can access them both good
<Riddell> or http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.12 vs http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/kde-applications-and-development-platform-4-12-available
<jose> btw, can we add a title to the site do it displays good on the tab names?
<ovidiu-florin> look: this is the html stored in the DB on the drupal site: Trusty Beta 1, based on KDE SC 4.12.2, is available for Testing. The Beta 1 images can be downloaded at: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-1/. More information on Kubuntu Trusty Beta 1 can be found here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu.
<ovidiu-florin> there are no <a> tags
<vgezer> Riddell: you wrote me during the day, but I was away :/
<ovidiu-florin> drupal just displays them as URLs to the browser
<ovidiu-florin> but they are not stored as links
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yeah I don't mind too much about the turning URLs in the body text into links, it's the news story URLs themselves that should remain the same
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I can edit that by hand right now
<Riddell> vgezer: you didn't miss anything, I was just being friendly I think :)
<ovidiu-florin> There is a small script that has the old URLs stored and links the new ones and the old one s together
<ovidiu-florin> the old ones are still valid
<ovidiu-florin> they just get "redirected" to the new one
<vgezer> Riddell: haha thanks :). I thought maybe you needed some info regarding to the different characters problem that we spoke :)
<ovidiu-florin> even Google sees them the same
<ovidiu-florin> it's a 301 redirect
<vgezer> because today you added kubuntu tag iirc
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've updated the article links http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/trusty-beta-1-available-for-testing
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nothing at http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/kde-sc-4.12
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nothing at http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/trusty-beta-1-available-testing
<ovidiu-florin> interesting, it worked for some of the articles
<Riddell> ooh exciting
<Riddell> !testers | final candidate ISOs
<ubottu> final candidate ISOs: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<soee> Riddell: tomorrow :) i have to go sleep now
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2014/04/14/calling-all-testers
<soee> Riddell: thursday is the release day ?
<Riddell> yep
<soee> ok ill test images tomorrow after work
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the problem with the old URLs can be solved by recreating the permalinks in wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> that won't be so difficult
<ovidiu-florin> I can do that manually 
<ovidiu-florin> there are only 304 articles
<ovidiu-florin> it will take a bit, but it's doable
<ovidiu-florin> jose: can help if he wants
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what do you think?
<jose> I think I can give a hand with that, for sure
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yeah whatever works
<ovidiu-florin> it's just copy paste
<ovidiu-florin> ok then
<Riddell> although surely it can be scripted, 300 is quite a lot of pasting :)
<ovidiu-florin> any other feedback besides the URLs?
<Riddell> news stories are fine
<Riddell> the site itself could do with some tweaks
<ovidiu-florin> that can be done even after the migration
<Riddell> right
<ovidiu-florin> after the migration I'll have to do some category cleanup
<ovidiu-florin> and tags
<jose> ovidiu-florin: if you provide me with an account I'd be happy to help with links
<ovidiu-florin> jose: will do
<jose> cool
<ovidiu-florin> jose: do you want it now or after the migration?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: if you send it now, then I can start doing it now
<ovidiu-florin> jose: there are only 10 articles
<jose> oh, then I can have it done in a couple mins
<ovidiu-florin> and 2 so far don't work
<Riddell> d
<ovidiu-florin> ok, just a moment
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: d?
<Riddell> typo
<ovidiu-florin> jose: do I need to instruct you on how to change the permalinks?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: nope, I'm good
<ovidiu-florin> great
<ovidiu-florin> you can use the quick edit to speed up the process
<ovidiu-florin> the /news/ is added by WP
<ovidiu-florin> you don't need to add that
<jose> ok!
<ovidiu-florin> email sent
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> Good night 
 * ovidiu-florin zzzzzz
<jose> Riddell: there'll be a problem with http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/kde-sc-4.12: wordpress doesn't accept dots in permalinks
<jose> it changes them to dashes
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> silly wordpress
<jose> want me to leave it as kde-sc-4-12?
<Riddell> I wonder if a rewrite rule could be made to fix those
<Riddell> well workaround rather than fix
<jose> hmm, not sure
<Riddell> s/./-/ can't be too hard
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "-ell workaround rather than fix"
<jose> :P
<Riddell> although beyond my capabilities tonight
<jose> I wouldn't know how to do it either
<jose> or if I could
<Riddell> httpd.conf:  RewriteEngine On
<Riddell> httpd.conf:  RewriteRule ^/([0-9]+)$ https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=$1 [R,QSA,L]
<Riddell> for example
<Riddell> you can do lots of things with apache RewriteEngine
<Riddell> needs playing with apache config files
<jose> do you have sudo access to that server?
<jose> btw, is it fine if I remove smartboyhw from the testers factoid?
<Riddell> well yeah, it's our server :)
<Riddell> go ahead
<Riddell> although I still have hope he'll come back one day
<jose> everyone hopes so :)
<jose> ubottu: no !testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply>Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<tsimpson> ^ done
<jose> tsimpson: thanks
<jose> and sorry for all those pings
<dougl> been installing 14.04 for 12 hours now and I keep getting black screen weather or no I use recovery or normal boot
<tsimpson> that's why I didn't do it in here ;)
<dougl> any suggestions?
<dougl> I used the mini.iso and installed that way cuz there was no text install option on the live dvd which booted to a black screen too
<littlegirl> Hey there, Riddell, are you at keys?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-15
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If it's not on the image we've got tons of time.
<apachelogger> sometimes I am quite the hero
<ovidiu-florin> good morning yall
<ovidiu-florin> one more hour untill demo migration feedback deadline
<jussi> apachelogger: only sometimes? 
<apachelogger> other times I am unable to debug python
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: is the german section going to stay? Because http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/de is completely useless
<ovidiu-florin> if no one will translate it, then it's useless
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<ovidiu-florin> I've added it as an example
<ovidiu-florin> and to have more than just 2 languages
<yofel> then leave it away. The german community is managed by kubuntu-de.org so you probably won't find anyone that'll bother
<apachelogger> merge the german chapter
<ovidiu-florin> this project is not meant to impose anything to anyone
<ovidiu-florin> just to provide the opportinity to have a better managed community website
<ovidiu-florin> that is also multilingual
 * ovidiu-florin will be back in ~2 hours
<yofel> sure, the new website turned out really nice
 * apachelogger rages a bit
 * valorie passes along a cup of tea to apachelogger
<shadeslayer> morning
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yo, that python string problem appears to be on the qstring->pystr conversion side rather than the pystr->qstring
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> because the QComboBox shows it appropriately
<apachelogger> the qstring when arriving in qcombobox is correctly encoded as it were
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> j6 pyqt
<apachelogger> oom
<apachelogger>  /home/me/tmp/python-qt4-4.10.4+dfsg/build-2.7/QtGui/sipQtGuipart4.cpp:58495:1: warning: narrowing conversion of ‘(QPaintEngine::PaintEngineFeature)4294967295u’ from ‘unsigned int’ to ‘int’ inside { } is ill-formed in C++11 [-Wnarrowing]
<apachelogger> this also makes me very confident
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does not explain this though https://launchpadlibrarian.net/171287077/ole.png
<apachelogger> why would one line be encoded correctly and the others not
<shadeslayer> it does not, yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try writing a minimal test case?
<apachelogger> what would that test case be? Oo
<shadeslayer> extract romanian string from the po file -> make a QLabel -> display it in a QApplication?
<shadeslayer> or for that matter, get the label string and print it?
<apachelogger> what's the point of that?
<shadeslayer> to check if it's Qt or something else ? :S
<shadeslayer> though I can't say what 
<shadeslayer> though I can't say what "something else" would be here
<apachelogger> the screenshot shows a line containing the incorrectly decoded characters and a line with the same characters correctly dedcoded
<apachelogger> the line below the buttons where there is a 1, those are the same character as the i without the point in the first label
<shadeslayer> shoot
<shadeslayer> kde-zeroconf is seeded 
<apachelogger> nice, one also cannot gammaray it
<apachelogger> ffs
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kde-zeroconf in unapproved
<shadeslayer> would be awesome if we could get it in
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1182784/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do I do with it?
<shadeslayer> thoughts on how to fix it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure, talk to xnox
<shadeslayer> haven't heard back from him  :)
 * shadeslayer downloads ISO to test
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Sweet. | Archive: Frozen for Final | Testing for final in progress http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Women also)
<apachelogger> oh fancy
<apachelogger> the string is already borked when it arrives in the translate function
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ_fkw5j-t0
<apachelogger> what is this?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py#L503 < code drops privs before launching ff
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> this is via the dm
<apachelogger> TEXT En iyi sonuç için, bilgisayarınızın şunları sağladığına emin olun:
<apachelogger> TEXT En iyi sonuç için, bilgisayar1n1z1n _unlar1 salad11na emin olun:
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I know why it bricks
<shadeslayer> oh?
<apachelogger> qstring->pystr is broken, it only affects some widgets because the initial setText works just fine (as observed with qcombobox)
<apachelogger> the strings that are broken are processed later (after initial setText) to fiddle RELEASE into Kubuntu etc.
<apachelogger> to do that text() needs to be used to get the previously set translation, now since text exhibits the qstring->pystr problem it returns a shit string
<apachelogger> the post-processing takes the broken string, does the processing, and then calls setText with the broken string ultimately breaking the actual string in the qwidget
<agateau> morning! I have two possible patches for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1038522 a short one, and a larger one which results in a slightly saner infrastructure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kde] manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" [High,Triaged]
<agateau> I assume we want the short one for 14.04
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254258/ here's your minimal example
<apachelogger> agateau: yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: so, we have fixes for ubiquity (very very very very important) and pam-kwallet (very very very important)
<tsimpson> so my habit of wrapping all strings with QString.fromUtf8 is actually a good thing...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: proper music for you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GGKS3x5XIY&list=RD7GGKS3x5XIY&index=1
<apachelogger> tsimpson: wouldn't actually help here :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> it is however a good habit when you do not know whether a string might be ascii or utf8
<tsimpson> well I have the coding: utf-8, and I know my editor is actually using utf-8, so I tend to just make a function that just forwards to QString.fromUtf8(arg) whenever I want a QString
<tsimpson> but that's because I don't trust the QString constructor
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds important
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the fixes?
<shadeslayer> the cellists seem to hold the bow weirdly
<shadeslayer> ok, some of them seem to hold the bow weirdly
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubiquity fixes crash when there are too many partitions manually created (too many can be 4), pam-kwallet fixes lightdm crash due to too short mallocs
<apachelogger> Riddell: test building the pam stuff right now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: zeroconf-ioslave was also updated
<shadeslayer> plz accept that too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted!  was there not another one still not at 4.13?
<shadeslayer> checking
<shadeslayer> ii  kdenetwork-filesharing                      4:4.12.97-0ubuntu1                         amd64        network filesharing configuration module
<apachelogger>   Uploading pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140410-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> agateau: are you coordinating with xnox on landing the ubiquity fix for trusty?
<agateau> apachelogger: not for now, branch is not yet on LP. Riddell is usually the one landing stuff for me on ubiquity.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdenetwork up as well
<Riddell> agateau: where's the fix?
<agateau> Riddell: on my laptop for now
<agateau> Riddell: need to do a last test, but virtualbox is being a nuisance
<Riddell> let me know if I can help
<apachelogger>   Uploading baloo_4.13.0-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ fixes random xapian exception crashery in krunner
<Riddell> apachelogger: nice
<shadeslayer> argh
 * Riddell accepts pam-kwallet, baloo and kdenetwork-filesharing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: argh?
<shadeslayer> xnox: how do I tell ubiquity-dm to start ubiquity with --debug
<shadeslayer> I ran it manually with sudo, but I can't reproduce my issue there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so 1285705 is somewhat solved :)
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/rHOasz0.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh?
<Riddell> that doesn't look very solved
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, firefox is the right user
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pzobnah43
<shadeslayer> can you try that patch
<shadeslayer> argh wait
<shadeslayer> xnox: Riddell http://paste.kde.org/pb7nkpgsb
<shadeslayer> makes things work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sweet!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just finishing off installing on VBox
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: xnox https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/ubiquity/+merge/215837
<shadeslayer> actually, this one https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/ubiquity/+merge/215839
<Riddell> shadeslayer: committed!
 * Riddell goes to test an upgrade while waiting for agateau's ubiquity fix
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would have been nice to get a +1 from xnox too
<shadeslayer> but ok :)
 * apachelogger blinks
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> firefox themeing is still shit, though it's the right user
<apachelogger> well, we setup theming in startkde
<apachelogger> but startkde is not excuted
<apachelogger> so...
<shadeslayer> kde-config-gtk?
<apachelogger> we don't set it up in startkde?
<shadeslayer> we do
<shadeslayer> I'm asking if it's because of the kde-gtk thingy
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> pyqt 4.10.4 is broken
<apachelogger> that's why the strings are shit
<apachelogger> and from what I have seen so far it is because it is itering over chars but never increments the pointer, so it evaluates the same over and over again
<apachelogger> also that appears to have arrived in the .4 update
<apachelogger> quite the pointless versioning scheme it appears
<apachelogger> also appears borked in their git snapshot
<shadeslayer> yeah, copying over gtk files does the trick
 * apachelogger is smart without realizing it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/dot-gtkrc-2.0-kde4 needs copying to ~/ to get the themeing right
 * Riddell had realised apachelogger was smart, does that make me smarter
<shadeslayer> just well informed ;)
<apachelogger> fun fact about pyqt
<apachelogger> to get a change in a cpp file adopted you actually need to rebuild everything
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> guise, listen
<apachelogger> the python string<-qstring conversion is kaput
<apachelogger> possible courses of action: a) revert to what it was before pyqt 4.10.4 which apparently has some conversion issues with certain encodings b) fix the shitty code (alas, I am not yet sure how) and make all conversions possibly work
<apachelogger> I'd argue that a) makes more sense for a hotfix
<apachelogger> hellooooo
<shadeslayer> I'm waiting for a reply from PyQt guys
<apachelogger> I am not
<shadeslayer> if they don't reply by evening, go with a)
<apachelogger> unjelss you want to block the release
<apachelogger> because I am not releasing with an installer that has fucked localization
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw apart from hard coding /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings in ubiquity , do you know of a better way to copy .gtkrc-2.0 >
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, you need to hardcode something I reckon
<shadeslayer> hm okay
<apachelogger> i.e. you could extract the copy logic etc from startkde put it in a standalone script, call that from both, but you still need to hardcode the script path
<Riddell> I just installed on my shiny new SSD hard disk and now the install is too fast to watch the slideshow, is this a release critical bug?
<apachelogger> or you put something in bin/
<apachelogger> though that seems inappropriate
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please prep an upload http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/python-qt4/trusty/revision/1.8.1#qpy/QtCore/qpycore_qstring.cpp
<apachelogger> the two line removal at 57/58 is what we want instaed of the present ifdef
<apachelogger> the present ifdef comment also explains what the problem with the previous code was ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/ubiquity/+merge/215844
<apachelogger> I do now also have a proper fix I reckon
<apachelogger> En iyi sonuç için, bilgisayarınızın şunları sağladığına emin olun:
<apachelogger> much magic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if you have a proper fix, just upload a patch?
<apachelogger> not without review by upstream
<shadeslayer> show patch?
<apachelogger> preping
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/ubiquity/+merge/215844
<apachelogger> I am working on rather nonexistant understanding of what the code is supposed to do and simply extrapolate what would make sense from the surrounding code
<apachelogger> also it's very shitty code IMO
<apachelogger> it loops in a loop, except the inner loop only gets run when a !ascii character is encountered and the results of inner will abort the outer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how does that fix bug 1038522 ?
<ubottu> bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kde] manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038522
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it doesn't, Launchpad is being weird
<shadeslayer> I don't know why it thinks it does
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imgur.com/d4D9znk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254739/ please be posting to the upstream thread on the topic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> general description: the previous logic didn't do no nothing, the changes make it continue iter qch to the end and adjust size values accordingly, qch gets reset later on before actually converting the data
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already senrt
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254756/
<apachelogger> adjusted test clearly showing the issue
<shadeslayer> cool beans
<Riddell> shadeslayer: merged!
<shadeslayer> cheers
<shadeslayer> that's one whole bug down :P
<Riddell> agateau: how are you getting on?
<agateau> Riddell: yelling rude words at virtualbox
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+imports
<shadeslayer> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+pots/desktop-kubuntu-driver-manager
<apachelogger> neat
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u looking at the l10n bugs?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not quite, I had it open in my browser from yesterday and realized the bug had a url
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> and clicking it allowed me to find the translations page
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what you doing right now?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just finished off ubiquity buggery, looking at bug list for next bug
<shadeslayer> and keeping an eye on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1294666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294666 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[HSW mesa kde needs Xorg-1.15.1] Multiple tiling-esque artifacts in KDE" [High,Fix committed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pick the l10n ones :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't know what to do there tbh
<apachelogger> when imported -> mark language team task fix released -> open new task against language-o-matic and poke pitti to look into adding them asap
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> if a thing is not imported tell me so I can forward poke
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1267763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267763 in langpack-o-matic "kde-config-whoopsie not localized" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokery required https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/1267765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267765 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "kdesudo not localized" [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks imported to me?
<apachelogger> what do I do with whoopsie?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't see them imports https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/kdesudo/+imports
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> unless
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> intltool 
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> if there is nothing on the imports stuff, it should all be fine, just click translations so check
<apachelogger> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/kdesudo
<apachelogger> s/so/to
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> there is a buttload of gst related crashes in amarok
<apachelogger> there's no day going by with at least 2 distinct crashes
<agateau> Riddell: finally https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-partman-fix-model-updates2/+merge/215849
<agateau> also anyone noticed cropped elements in sidebar, like this? http://agateau.com/tmp/ubiquity-cropped-sidebar.png
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/0386be8deb506b2c7d8df703b4ff064faf7729e6
<apachelogger> I am pondering catching all and everything everywhere
<apachelogger> just because exceptions are so shitty
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1299689] kwalletd crashed with SIGSEGV in atomic_exchange_and_add() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299689 (by terry b)
<Riddell> agateau: no I've not seen cropped elements in sidebar like that
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: those amarok crashes seem to be in gst?
<apachelogger> yeah, except gst also likes to crash when you are using it wrong
<apachelogger> since C doesn't do exceptions, the gst devs thought to themselfs, why not simply crash
<agateau> Riddell: the bug goes away if I maximize the window, so maybe it's just a matter of making the window small enough
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all done
<shadeslayer> down to 10 bugs
<shadeslayer> agateau: did you fix 1307291 too?
<agateau> shadeslayer: I think they are the same
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/download-kubuntu seems broken
<shadeslayer> scroll halfway through -> theme changes color
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: noted
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: http://imgur.com/Nfy5m7T
<shadeslayer> layouting also seems a bit broken
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: saw it, no need for the screensot
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<shadeslayer> I see :)
<jussi> said the blind man to his deaf son... :P
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's wrong :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: forum threads
<apachelogger> most terrible to read
<apachelogger> nothing interesting going on with the crashery
<apachelogger> except ark's abortion problems being somewhat more excessive than I thought
 * agateau goes off for an errand
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65120-I-honestly-think-you-ought-to-sit-down-calmly-take-a-stress-pill&p=348896&viewfull=1#post348896
<apachelogger> I did not read that
<apachelogger> wall of text are not meant to be read I believe
<Riddell> gosh baloo is fast and accurate on a new install with an SSD :)
<ovidiu-florin> jose: are you around?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you prepare a pyqt4 revert upload?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, I'd rather wait for a couple of hours to hear back on the PyQt mailing list
<apachelogger> I don't want you to upload, but have something ready :P
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the story with pyqt?
<shadeslayer> le broken
<Riddell> in what way? does it need to get on the iso?
<apachelogger> (could have been entirely prevented by having unit tests)
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: as a dependancy of what?
<apachelogger> bug 1299881
<ubottu> bug 1299881 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[kubuntu] Strange characters in different locale" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299881
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: dependency?
<Riddell> most things could be prevented by having unit tests
<apachelogger> that thing should have had a unit test
<apachelogger> or at least QA
<ovidiu-florin> pyqt is the library that provides the ability to code in python using Qt, right?
<apachelogger> but apparently pyqt is meant to be used with ascii characters to begin with
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: then do we also provide tools for development on the ISO?
<ovidiu-florin> or it is necessary on the iso because it's a dependency of something
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<apachelogger> dependency
<apachelogger> of a pile of things
<apachelogger> ubuntu likes to write stuff in python for the oddest of reasons
<apachelogger> so we end up needing to write stuff in python short of duplicating efforts
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll prep a upload after lunch
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the full migration is done. I just need to do some category cleanup
<ovidiu-florin> Where can we place the logo of the sponsor?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: at the bottom of the donations page? http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/donate
<ovidiu-florin> I had that in mind
<ovidiu-florin> I'll make another Heading called Sponsors
<ovidiu-florin> We can put there Cms2Cms and Blue Systems
<Riddell> and canonical too to be fair :)
<ovidiu-florin> ok 
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<Riddell> maybe even limux
<ovidiu-florin> I need their logos
<ovidiu-florin> and what link to point them to
<Riddell> google knows
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/page/2 not work
<Riddell> from the "older entries" link
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger: should I respin images now or wait for the pyqt fix?
<apachelogger> Riddell: wait IMO
<apachelogger> at the very least until shadeslayer returns from lunch
<Riddell> should I be worried that after an upgrade I got a crash from nepomuk?
<apachelogger> what/
<apachelogger> ?
<Riddell> what what?
<apachelogger> what crash
<apachelogger> Riddell: upgrade from 13.10?
<Riddell> yep upgrade from 13.10
<Riddell> oh great now apport doesn't want to show me what it was
<apachelogger> after reboot or before?
<Riddell> after reboot
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you send that to errors.ubuntu?
<Riddell> alas no, it disappeared when I clicked on apport
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: kcmshell4 whoopsie
<apachelogger> click on previous reports
<apachelogger> is anything listed there?
<Riddell> first box is ticked
<apachelogger> there is a link at the bottom
<apachelogger> "previous reports"
<Riddell> baloo file broke https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/c4f5e0cc-c498-11e3-8cbe-fa163e373683
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b1d1599689351bfbab08ad927e106614cf44bde4
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I don't think that URL is wrong
<ovidiu-florin> because you would never type in that URL
<apachelogger> vHanda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7255118/ this is a new creash with 4.13.0 and Riddell just encountered it
<apachelogger> have fun :P
<ovidiu-florin> you would use the link from the bottom of the page
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: pardon?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the link you gave me (http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/page/2 ) is a generated link by the CMS that points to the second page
<ovidiu-florin> that link will show different things
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try to get it to work, but IMO it's useless to do so
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: why is it useless?  the "older entries" link on http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news seems quite important?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> go to the bottom of that page
<ovidiu-florin> you'll see a link: Older posts
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> which takes me to the broken page
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ovidiu-florin> let me check that
<vHanda> apachelogger: urgh. I don't get where these exceptions keep coming from.
<apachelogger> vHanda: perhaps Riddell can reproduce it
<apachelogger> the backtrace certainly isn't much help
<vHanda> Riddell: if you can please ping me.
<Riddell> ping vHanda 
<apachelogger> Riddell: or, maybe the startkde.log has something about it?
<Riddell> oh if I can recreate it?
<vHanda> Riddell: yes.
<Riddell> unlikely, happened shortly after I logged in, I'll try logging out and in again
<Riddell> but it was after an upgrade from 13.10 with nepomuk so it might have to do with the nepomuk migration
<apachelogger> Riddell: check yer startkde.log
<vHanda> if you can please run it under gdb and type 'catch throw'
<vHanda> Riddell: it's the baloo_file process that is crashing, not the migrator. But you never know.
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/startkde.log
<vHanda> also, could you please check to see if baloo_file automatically restarted itself
<apachelogger> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Xapian::DocNotFoundError'
<Riddell> "baloo_file(1751): Indexer crashed while indexing 516"
<vHanda> after crashing?
<apachelogger> there, I am hero
<Riddell> vHanda: yep now running  jr       13437  1166  1 13:23 ?        00:00:37 /usr/bin/baloo_file --nocrashhandler
<vHanda> apachelogger: thanks, that helps a little.
<apachelogger> vHanda: you should write a macro XAPIAN_CALL(x) try { x } catch (Xapian::Error&) {}
<apachelogger> ;)
<vHanda> apachelogger: I've written a wrapper library over most parts of xapian
<apachelogger> :O
<vHanda> Riddell: found it. 
<vHanda> apachelogger: thanks, that helped
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you propose as the version for the rollback of pyqt4
<shadeslayer> 4.10.4really4.10.3+dfsg1 ?
<vHanda> apachelogger: any chance you can get this one into 14.04 as well?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you don't roll back
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you selectively patch back that one function
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> vHanda: if you give me a patch probably
<apachelogger> depends on whether Riddell accepts the upload or not ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so roll back qpycore_qstring.cpp  to python3.3 ?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> rollback to version 4.10.3 ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mh, yeah, I posted a rev earlier
<apachelogger> also see the bug report, I added it there as well
<apachelogger> it basically changes the content of one ifdef from a billion lines to two ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7255289/
<shadeslayer> ignore headers and what not ^^ 
<vHanda> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/Vb8p12vg
<vHanda> I've also informed the release team
<vHanda> so it should go into the final release
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks fine
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> what day is it anyway
<apachelogger> kubotu: date
<apachelogger> kubotu: you really don't have a date plugin, oh my
<yofel> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<yofel> uhuh...
<apachelogger> all very useless
<apachelogger> its a tuesday I found out
<apachelogger> which is two days from a release day
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how much longer do you intend to wait for pyqt?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: another hour
<apachelogger> ok
<shadeslayer> test building revert now
<shadeslayer> will test things locally
<shadeslayer> and then upload
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: fixed http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news
<agateau> vHanda: just randomly read your commit: shouldn't the emit be outside of the try {} catch block? you probably don't want to catch any exception raised by code connected to the signal, right?
<vHanda> agateau: Good catch, but it's fine. The relevant code just appends it to a list and calls a timer.
<agateau> vHanda: ok. it's fine... for now.
<apachelogger>   Uploading baloo_4.13.0-0ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ catches more exceptions reducing crashery
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: langpacks in btw
<apachelogger> groovy, thx
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: older entries link still points to http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/page/2 which is "Not Found"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got a upload of pyqt?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not yet, another 30 minutes
<shadeslayer> waiting for upstream
 * Riddell sets timer
<shadeslayer> I also need to test it locally, pbuilder is still configuring
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news works, it redirects to /category/news
<ovidiu-florin> from there it works
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: not for me it doesn't
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't see anything else on the bug fixing side :P
<apachelogger> out of bugs
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why is 1297936 still new
<shadeslayer> invalid?
<apachelogger> spaceship
<apachelogger> bug 1297936
<ubottu> bug 1297936 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "After upgrade 12.04->14.04 lightdm fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297936
<apachelogger> it's not invalid
<apachelogger> IMHO it should not be tagged kubuntu
<apachelogger> see mailing list
<apachelogger> there is nothing particularly kubuntu about this bug
<apachelogger> and really I do not consider it a bug but a wish
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it works in firefox... but not in chromium... interesting
<apachelogger> lightdm is well behaving within expected parameters
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: are you logged in with firefox? does that affect some cache?
<ovidiu-florin> it could
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried with: Redirect 301 /news/$ /category/news/
<ovidiu-florin> and RewriteRule ^/news/$ /category/news/ [L,R=301]
<ovidiu-florin> but none works
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: random note: dbus in ruby is just as shitty as in python :P
<ovidiu-florin> it should redirect you from /news to /category/news
<shadeslayer> heh
<ovidiu-florin> but it doesn't
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you trying to do fancy stuff with driver manager
<apachelogger> no, neon notifications
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> over dbus?!
<apachelogger> you'll see :P
<shadeslayer> zafuq
<apachelogger> anyway, I think ruby-dbus introspects the interface object and tries to export all attributes over dbus
<apachelogger> which explodes if you have a non-primitive object as an attribute ^^
<shadeslayer> fun
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it redirects me because I'm logged in
<jose> ovidiu-florin: I am around now, I've been having network issues since 1am but I'm back alive!
<ovidiu-florin> jose: do you know something about apache redirects?
<ovidiu-florin> rewrites or 301s?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: a bit, yes
<jose> I've set up a couple following some Internet guides and they worked
<ovidiu-florin> we need to redirect http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news to http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/category/news
<jose> ok, let me try and write something up
<ovidiu-florin> I tried to add in the .htaccess: Redirect 301 /news/$ /category/news/ and RewriteRule ^/news/$ /category/news/ [L,R=301] and they don't work
<jose> ovidiu-florin: I think I've got it
<jose> try with RedirectMatch 301 ^/news/ http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/category/news
<ovidiu-florin> jose: is the full URL necessary?
<jose> or if you want just the /news page to redirect, RedirectMatch 301 /news http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/category/news
<jose> I think yes, not sure, try without the full URL?
<ovidiu-florin> doesn't work with the full URL
<ovidiu-florin> also it should be ^/news$ or ^/news/$
<jose> are you doing this on the .htaccess or httpd.conf?
<ovidiu-florin> .htaccess
<jose> have you added `Options +FollowSymLinks` and `RewriteEngine on`?
<ovidiu-florin> I have Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<ovidiu-florin> and AllowOverride FileInfo in the virtual host
<jose> this thingy says it's +FollowSymLinks, not sure if the + sign changes anything
<jose> and `RedirectMatch 301 ^/news/ http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/category/news/` should work, let me give it a try on my server to double check
<jose> right, doesn't work
<jose> ovidiu-florin: is mod_rewrite enabled?
<jose> and/or mod_alias?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: mod_rewrite is enabled
<jose> ovidiu-florin: is it possible to enable mod_alias? according to http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/301-redirect-with-mod_rewrite-or-redirectmatch.html Redirect and RedirectMatch are managed by mod_alias
<shadeslayer> Riddell: going to upload pyqt4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did upstream say anything or are you just going with what works?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: going with what works
<shadeslayer> I tested the patch locally and it works
<apachelogger> (what works to a known degree :P)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded
<ovidiu-florin> jose: alias is already enabled
<Riddell> apachelogger: what shall we do with your testing document for the release?
<apachelogger> which one, where what?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: and still not working?
<Riddell> apachelogger: the ones your had in google docs
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, I kept looking at them, alas, data was coming in slow since we did not mention it again
<apachelogger> something to be aware of in the future
<Riddell> apachelogger: right, so should I mention it now, or at release?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that's a pre-release QA measure
<apachelogger> post-release we solely rely on errors.ubuntu
<apachelogger> which really turned out a great resource for finding problems
<ovidiu-florin> jose: still
<shadeslayer> Riddell: accepted python-qt4?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can't reproduce https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330999
<ubottu> KDE bug 330999 in updater "crash when cache update brings in completely new package that must be installed for update" [Crash,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> ctrl+r doesn't cause a crash
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/bSHyzJO
<shadeslayer> can even proceed to install
<shadeslayer> but then it gives me file conflicts
<shadeslayer> why are we still getting crashes for synaptiks :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got anything to do?
<shadeslayer> nothing I guess :)
<shadeslayer> apart from ISO testing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: python-qt4 should be done soonish, ready to hit the retry button the images?
<soee> ho is the iso testing going ?
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> Riddell: testing iso, installed without any problem in VM and after login: http://postimg.org/image/hu9w0p4bd/63a3536f/
<soee> not sure if this is because of VM
<shadeslayer> soee: potentially fixed
<yofel>  Bus error o.O?
<soee> shadeslayer: this is known ?
<shadeslayer> soee: maybe
<shadeslayer> what does the backtrace show
<soee> is there any chance that this is caused by VB configuration ?
<shadeslayer> soee: and apt-cache policy baloo
<shadeslayer> soee: doubt it
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, can't be sure
<soee> shadeslayer: http://postimg.org/image/gmnwzl2cd/81dc07e1/
<soee> there is also info about kmix crash
<soee> and plasma desktop shell and ... clack screen :)
<soee> *black
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> :(
<soee> i cant send bugreport because information arent useful, if i try to install debug symbols it says there are no debug sumbols for /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5 /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5 /usr/lib/libplasma.so.3
<shadeslayer> soee: apt-cache policy baloo
<soee> shadeslayer: can't dont have any interface when i close error windows
<shadeslayer> soee: ctrl+alt+F1
<shadeslayer> apt-cache policy baloo
<soee> this triggers cli in my system not VB :)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> moment
<shadeslayer> soee: on the bottom right of vbox it should mention a key
<shadeslayer> that key + F1
<shadeslayer> in the screenshot it says Prawy ... I guess that's right
<soee> shadeslayer: http://postimg.org/image/kdpg0pb15/88e158d6/
<shadeslayer> soee: plz upgrade
<shadeslayer> and check if it happens
<soee> shadeslayer: no crashes now but i see only wallpaper nothing more :)
<shadeslayer> soee: move the cursor to the bottom
<shadeslayer> of the vbox
<soee> and ?
<shadeslayer> soee: do you see a taskbar?
<soee> nothing
<soee> i have no any elements, just wallpaper
<soee> will you update iso so ican do fresh install with this upgrades ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yes
<shadeslayer> soee: can you right click on the desktop?
<soee> shadeslayer: i can click mouse but nothing show sup
<soee> i can only move cursor
<shadeslayer> mhm
<shadeslayer> so no plasma at all
<shadeslayer> soee: and this is reproducible with the "Download updates while installing"?
<shadeslayer> that way you get a fully updated system post install
<soee> shadeslayer: i didnt try with it
<soee> let me reinstall
<shadeslayer> cheers
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: are you around?
<yofel> yes, kinda
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: theres a tag for an article on the site "KDE 12.04"
<ovidiu-florin> what does it reffer to?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/news/kde-plasma-workspaces-applications-and-platform-4-8-5-updates-released-for-all-12-04-users
<yofel> I don't think it refers to much as we never had a proper tag management on the old site
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<yofel> 'KDE' was essentially added to all posts about kde releases, not sure what the version is for
<ovidiu-florin> that's what I'm trying to fix
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what's the difference between KDE and KDE SC in terms of tags on the site?
<yofel> I think it was more general, like calligra posts would have it too, or anthing "KDE" related
<yofel> as we never had an SC tag
<yofel> I'm talking about my posts though
<kdeuser56> hi yofel!
<yofel> hi kdeuser56
<kdeuser56> where to report dependency issues? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7257215/
<yofel> no idea, the dbgsym archive isn't really maintained. Though it's mostly supposed to be in sync with archive.ubuntu.com
<kdeuser56> the whole dbgsym situation is very disstatisfying
<kdeuser56> all other major distributions handle this a lot better :-(
<yofel> hm, it always kind of worked for me
<kdeuser56> I talked to pitti, he told me dbgsym generation has been changed over a year ago
<kdeuser56> now dbgsym is not created if it is part of another dbg package
<kdeuser56> to save space
<yofel> interesting
<kdeuser56> this brings a lot of problems however (with dependencies and other not related stuff being pulled in)
<kdeuser56> for example plasma-dataengines-addons-dbgsym installs "plasma-runners-addons plasma-wallpapers-addons plasma-widget-lancelot kde-wallpapers"
<kdeuser56> kde-wallpapers have nothing to do with debugging however ^^
<yofel> well, the binary package probably depends/recommends it
<yofel> libkdecore5-dbgsym however is built even if kdelibs5-dbg exists
<vgezer> apachelogger: Thanks for the triage of the bug. Will we be able to try it out today? with the daily?
<yofel> as far as I remember it, the dbgsym creation is done by pkg-create-dbgsym
<yofel> which overrides dh_strip
<kdeuser56> yeah but the situation is not optimal
<soee> shadeslayer: i can confirm that with this updates all works fine
<kdeuser56> yofel unnecessary dependencies are created
<shadeslayer> soee: \o/
<kdeuser56> yofel: you have to pull stuff you do not need
<kdeuser56> yofel: if dbgsym would work like they used to do (being independent from dbg) this issue would not exist
<yofel> kdeuser56: well, if it re-uses the the -dbg package, that's a matter of how the dbg package was intended to be used
<soee> shadeslayer: shall i add report as success to iso testing or wait for new isos ?
<shadeslayer> soee: wait for new ISO's
<yofel> e.g. having kdelibs5-dbg is rather useless without libqt4-dbg, which will install tons of other stuff
<soee> ok
<shadeslayer> soee: we need to spin new ones because of python-qt anyway
<yofel> I do prefer the old way too, and I never noticed it changing
<kdeuser56> yofel: thats the issue: -dbg should not be there in the first place
<shadeslayer> on that matter
<yofel> kdeuser56: it's the debian way
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^^ ISO respinnery plz
<kdeuser56> yofel: yeah, but ubuntu is not debian
<yofel> debian has no -dbgsym
<kdeuser56> yofel: ubuntu does not have to inherit -dbg packages
<yofel> well, ubuntu is debian based though, and removing -dbg will break quite a lot of expectations
<kdeuser56> which ones?
<yofel> so I'm personally against it, not that I have a say in it
<yofel> kdeuser56: a package should build everything in the control file, messing with that isn't good IMO
<kdeuser56> the dbg situation is completely messy to be honest
<kdeuser56> dbg packages should be autogenerated for every package being compiled in a unified way
<yofel> sure, but take that up with debian. The old ubuntu way worked completely fine and did exactly that
<yofel> if they run out of space, that's Canonical's problem
<kdeuser56> the old way was fine
<yofel> if you want, start up a discussion on the ubuntu-devel-discuss ML (or ubuntu-devel if your message isn't rejected) 
<kdeuser56> I do not think that discussing that issue will lead to any changes
<kdeuser56> pitti has been the person who implemented dbgsym and he is not willing to change anything / has no time
<kdeuser56> it seems thats life ... no perfect distribution :-(, but imho kubuntu is still the best 
<yofel> kdeuser56: personally, the issues you see are a bug in the dbgsym creation though. The 64bit dbgsym package should not depend on packages not available on that architecture
<yofel> e.g. g++-4.8-dbgsym amd64 depends on lib64gomp1-dbg which is i386
<kdeuser56> maybe I'll inform pitti about it
<kdeuser56> I do not think I have the knowledge / time to fix it myself
<kdeuser56> although I suppose the generation script is written in python
<yofel> python, or perl if it's still the old dh_strip override
<Blizzz> when is deadline for iso testing? some time tomorrow?
<yofel> Blizzz: release is in 2 days, so the sooner the better
<yofel> or make that 1.X days
<Blizzz> yofel: that's way i ask. i am dead today and fall to bed soon, maybe i can find time tomorrow between work, child and saving them kittens
<yofel> Blizzz: heh, don't worry, any help is really appreciated
<Blizzz> right, let's see tomorrow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: iso respin is under way
<Riddell> everything is being respun
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you pinged?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: loong ago
<ovidiu-florin> solved
 * ovidiu-florin is going to bed
<ovidiu-florin> nighty night
<Riddell> sleep well
<vgezer> Riddell: are you there?
<Riddell> hi vgezer 
<vgezer> Riddell: hi. do you know why there are no daily images for today? I wanted to test this strange characters bug triaged by Harald
<Riddell> vgezer: because we're two days from release! :)
<Riddell> vgezer: new images with the fix in are being made now, they will appear in an hour or so
<vgezer> Riddell: haha :). but do you know if it will be solved with the fix
<vgezer> ahh ok :)
<vgezer> then I have to wait :p
<vgezer> thanks :)
<Riddell> vgezer: you can always try the current image and dist upgrade before starting ubiquity
<vgezer> it was related to ubiquity so I need to see the second step on installation wizard
<vgezer> Riddell: is there another way to test this without downloading the iso, e.g. only ubiquity?
<Riddell> vgezer: yes you can just run ubiquity
<Riddell> works fine
<Riddell> just don't go past the partitioning step
<Riddell> or things will break
<vgezer> ok thanks :). i'll try it now 
<vgezer> Riddell: can I just install it from repo or should I need to build it?
<Riddell> vgezer: install with apt-get
<vgezer> Riddell: ops. http://i.imgur.com/h8MsL8l.png
<vgezer> still exists
<Riddell> vgezer: oh did you upgrad python-qt4 ?
<Riddell> what's wrong in that screenshot anyway?
<vgezer> it says it is already in the new version
<vgezer> look at the title and the first paragraph. there are 1's instead of char
<vgezer> and we dont have a phi character :p
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<vgezer> Riddell: how can I try ubiquity of Ubuntu?
<vgezer> or can I
<Riddell> new images up!
<Riddell> !testers | final candidate images
<ubottu> final candidate images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> vgezer: worth trying those images to make sure
<Riddell> you can install ubiquity-frontend-gtk and run that
<vgezer> Riddell: Ok good :). downloading now
<vgezer> i will try gtk first
 * Riddell snoozes
<vgezer> Riddell: ops. it is ok with gtk
<vgezer> ok the theme is messed up, but strings are ok.
<vgezer> http://i.imgur.com/5D1bW3y.png
<ScottK> apachelogger: congratulations on being a pyqt developer.
<vgezer> Riddell: yay!! thanks apachelogger :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-16
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why did you not apply the patch you sent upstream?
<jussi> so my Kontact on 14.04 suddenly wont start. running it from CLI gets "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<jussi> "
<facorread> Hello, neither adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer work in chromium-34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 released hours ago for kubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<facorread> Any of you with the same problem?
<jussi> facorread: check with people in #ubuntu+1 
<facorread> I created symbolic links to libflashplayer.so at /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins and also peppers, but the browser does not report a Flash plugin present
<facorread> OK I will, thanks.
<jussi> but you might find the next few hours is a bit of a quiet time
<jussi> I guess somethign just got confused. kmail working now after a reboot
<ScottK> facorread: I believe it's a known issue with the chromium API, but the decision was that was better than releasing with a known vulnerable browser.
<ScottK> Nothing Kubuntu specific though.
<facorread> I see; kpartsplugin has the same problem, but both work well on Firefox. Thanks for your help.
<jussi> bah, Kontact has done it again. 
<jussi> so, this repeats - not sure why yet though
<jussi> Seems even when Kontact is closed, some process is remaining - a stuck one. killall kontact and then restarting fixes it. at least for now...
<valorie> maybe baloo was indexing?
<jussi> valorie: that would suck. 
<valorie> did you try top to see what was going on?
<jussi> no
<valorie> might be helpful next time
<valorie> I keep having to use top because asquiiaquarium keeps acting up, and I keep having to kill one or two of them
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour, not sure this guy quite gets the idea of community contributions http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260166/
<valorie> any good salesman tries to give you something right up front
<valorie> so you feel obligated to reciprocate
<valorie> one reason I love this place instead of the commercial space
<shadeslayer> ScottK: unapproved by upstream, and I waited quite a bit for them to ack the patch, but didn't get a reply, so it was decided to revert the QString changes
<shadeslayer> good morning
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you work out if vgezer thought it was fixed?
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't follow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he said 00:17 < vgezer> still exists
<Riddell> and also 00:40 < vgezer> Riddell: yay!! thanks apachelogger :)
<Riddell> so I'm not sure if he thought it was fixed or not
<Riddell> guess i can just try in my best turkish
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is fixed
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> yay
<Quintasan> Riddell: On it.
<Riddell> Quintasan: great.  on what?
<Quintasan> ISO testing obviously :P
<Riddell> yay!
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a script to convert moinmoin to html for the announcement ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've always just done it manually before
<apachelogger> you are too brave :O
<Riddell> but the question is do we put it on the new site or the old
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how's that going?
<apachelogger> do we have a migration plan for the new one?
<Riddell> "Michał Zając (quintasan) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2015-04-23" yay Quintasan still loves us!
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping sysadmin to change the dns?
<Riddell> what else needs done?
<apachelogger> that's already plenty
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pandoc can't do this?
<apachelogger> dunno
<Riddell> apachelogger: jose is able to make sysadmins do stuff
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> the slideshow dots are cut off :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: this might be a bit rushed to be honest
<apachelogger> 3 days for site feedback aint that good
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think the new site is about ready to go, it all works, tweaks can be done any time
<apachelogger> the dots on the slide show do not work for starters
<apachelogger> has anyone orchestrated a stress test?
<apachelogger> because switching sites to then have the server crap its pants on release day is also not good
<apachelogger> the meta box seems broken to me
<apachelogger> equally the langauge box has no text but spans 25% of the width
<apachelogger> contribute page is broken WRT linking
<Riddell> ach, tweaks
<apachelogger> broken layout is not tweaks
<Quintasan> i386 running fine
<Riddell> Quintasan: really?  tested anything using phonon? tested baloo?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> lordievader: able to test today? 1 day to go!
<lordievader> Riddell: No I'm sorry, I'm swamped with work :(
<agateau> Riddell: any chance you can get that one in? https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-cropped-step-labels/+merge/216043
<xnox> Riddell: we probably will have ubiquity respin today.
<Quintasan> Riddell: As far as installation goes it went fine, I'm poking around after reboot. If you want to have the basic desktop functionality tested then we need to update the testcase
<Riddell> agateau: maybe given what xnox just said
 * agateau crosses fingers
<agateau> Riddell: changes are really small: just removed a spacer from app.ui
<Riddell> yep looks simple
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay, how are you testing EFI?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: bugs against driver manager go where?
<shadeslayer> desktop @ office
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ubuntu-bug kubuntu-driver-manager
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I presume the no reboot prompt after driver installation is known? at least I recall that's what apachelogger told me 
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> and I distinctly recall writing code for that
 * Quintasan doesnt report that then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need screenshots for kdeconnect
<shadeslayer> I was thinking https://www.flickr.com/photos/xmodulo/11680579015/in/photostream/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does that machine have windows on as well?
<Quintasan> The desktop search kcm is part of Baloo now?
<Riddell> agateau: committed, if we need to respin then it'll get in
<vHanda> yes
<Riddell> Quintasan: you can tell with the new icon :)
<Quintasan> vHanda: Truth be told I'd rather tell Baloo where to scan for files rather than telling it where not to look for files
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for the release announce? I prefer the one we're already using https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no
<shadeslayer> ack
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: banner for VLC is pretty bad
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are you looking at?
<shadeslayer> discover
<Riddell> ah
<Quintasan> vHanda: I was wondering if there is anything users can do to explicitly make sure Baloo works how it's supposed to, I tried creating a text file and searching for it via krunner but the first thing that showed up was that text file but from the Recently used documents plugin
<vHanda> use the baloosearch tool?
<shadeslayer> GRUB says Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> not sure if that's intended or not
<Quintasan> It's not.
<vHanda> Quintasan: you're right though, we could use a detailed "how to test baloo" document.
<Quintasan> And when you have only Kubuntu installed you won't see it anyways
<Quintasan> ARGH
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: on efi you see it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes it's intended
<Quintasan> vHanda, Riddell: We now have two Desktop Search plugins in Krunner
<Riddell> shadeslayer: apachelogger removed the thing which changed it to Kubuntu and which broke efi all the time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's intended to display Ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> Quintasan: what are they?
<Quintasan> Nepomuk Desktop Search and Desktop Search
<Riddell> Quintasan: baloo migration should turn off nepomuk
<Quintasan> The latter has the Baloo icon while former has the Nepomuk one
<Quintasan> It didn't on a fresh install and both were enabled
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm yes maybe
<Riddell> Quintasan: but nepomuk shouldn't be returning any results?
<Quintasan> let me try
<Quintasan> It doesn't
<Quintasan> Though I don't think we should install it if it doesn't work
<Quintasan> vHanda: What about Nepomuk Cleaner?
<Quintasan> Is that supposed to work with Baloo?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: after installing kdeconnect, discover doesn't show a launch button
<apachelogger> I see
<Riddell> Quintasan: we have to keep nepomuk installed for the migration to happen
<Riddell> we can remove it next cycle
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm talking about the KRunner plugin
<Quintasan> or maybe we can disable it?
<Quintasan> And Nepomuk Cleaner does nothing here
<Riddell> Quintasan: you could update nepomukbaloomigration to disable it but since nepoumk itself is already disabled it wouldn't have any effect
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes nepomukcleaner will do nothing since nepomuk is disabled
<Quintasan> We should hide that stuff from the user I think
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Jabber does not work in KTp
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/OypNjJj.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/+bug/1308458
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308458 in kdeconnect (Ubuntu) "No launch button to launch kdeconnect kcm after installing from discover" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/asXh1zO.png
<Quintasan> There is something wrong with the search bar there
<Quintasan> Forget the KTp dialog
<Quintasan> There is something broken there
<Quintasan> telepathy-gabble and haze are installed here
<Quintasan> no need to install anything yet that dialog got displayed
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^^
<d_ed> Quintasan: have you only just installed them?
<shadeslayer> d_ed: I think we ship with gabble and haze on the ISO
<Quintasan> d_ed: Nope, they were installed before I did anything
<Quintasan> The dialog popped up when I tried to add an XMPP account
<d_ed> run ktp-debugger
<d_ed> ideally killall mission-control-5 first
<d_ed> and paste me output.
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<ovidiu-florin> jose: are you around?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the new site can be used
<ovidiu-florin> I would like to change the theme though
<ovidiu-florin> this one is hard to control I think
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to talk with ahoneybun about this
<jose> ovidiu-florin: just connected
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: isn't a change of theme quite a big thing to do?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: see also apachelogger's list of issues
<jose> ovidiu-florin: if you were looking for feedback, on the language selection part I can't see the language names, just the flags
<jose> Riddell: is it just me or the theme changed?
<Riddell> jose: what theme?
<jose> Riddell: disregard that, I just saw the page being updated
<apachelogger> Riddell: initial wiki port in drupal
<apachelogger> needs pictures moved over
<apachelogger> also I am crushing the pngs right now
<Riddell> apachelogger: of release announcement? cool (and good you told me I was about to start on it)
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: will you do pictures or shall I?  it needs the sysadmins to be poked
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, how so?
<apachelogger> (the poking)
<Riddell> ping the vanguard in #canonical-sysadmin
<apachelogger> thing is... for 13.10 we had the pix on the wiki
<Riddell> that probably works just as well
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Final1/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=MuonDiscover.png
<apachelogger> I do not care particularly
<apachelogger> reckon moin is actually easier since drupal is just meh
<jose> apachelogger: what do you need from the sysadmins exactly? I may be able to handle it quickly
<apachelogger> jose: I have no idea, probably nothing ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: so you on it or shall I?
<jose> cool, just let me know :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll handle it
<Riddell> groovy, I'll go test images
<apachelogger> got the pngs preped already 
<apachelogger> down 300k \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: y u no webp
<apachelogger> whatever happend to webp btw?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: the theme did change, I experimented with a different one
<jose> ovidiu-florin: with a little bit more of tweaking it could look good :)
<ovidiu-florin> which one
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> I changed it back when I left the computer
<apachelogger> WebP is supported by a variety of tools. In addition, it is now natively supported in Google Chrome, the Google Chrome Frame plug-in for Internet Explorer, Opera 11.10 and Android Ice Cream Sandwich.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we can have our announcement not display pix on IE
<jose> ovidiu-florin: nevermind. also, the flags or languages are not displaying anymore, I'm seeing some boilerplate text
<apachelogger> rather progressive I say
<ovidiu-florin> jose: I know, I'm trying to get rid of it
<jose> oh ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: webp brings down the size to 90k for all current pix ^^
<apachelogger> (from 680k with best possible compression on png)
<apachelogger> might have been lossy though
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> apparently fireflux also doesn't support it natively :O
<apachelogger> spooky
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: might be worth considering with the new site as full coverage will likely need a js shim
<Quintasan> Riddell: I poked around some more but nothing interesing came up
<Quintasan> Baloo works much faster than I expected it though.
<apachelogger> the silly release pages are too busy :@
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have banner artwork?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ahoneybun did something
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-14.04.png
<apachelogger> nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: IIRC I read something about that, lemme check
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, last discussion was a month ago, still inconclusive I'd say
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about?
<shadeslayer> webp + firefox
<apachelogger> discussion?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.media/qMtHAyn2clI
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> well, regardless we'd need a shim or something for internet explorer anyway
<apachelogger> so it's not like fireflux is the only thing blocking us
<apachelogger> oh bugger
<apachelogger> we forgot about software-properties
<apachelogger> again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does bug 1274605 have a card?
<ubottu> bug 1274605 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Please demote xul-ext-ubufox from Firefox Recommends to Suggests" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274605
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> or, maybe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/EfEUxH5p/5-aptdaemon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: untarget the bug please
<apachelogger> will need retargetting for 14.10
 * apachelogger hates how the milestones are not created well in advance -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have something going on facebook?
<shadeslayer> no 14.10 target
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's what I said
<apachelogger> untarget
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh and plz leave a comment on the card
<apachelogger> needs repoking
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> well then
<shadeslayer> amd64 is done
<shadeslayer> everything passes on efi
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: we do nothing on facebook or twitter, it's something that we've been missing for a long time, I was hoping the new website would make it easy to do something sensible
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1306887 haven't uploaded a fix for that?
<ubottu> bug 1306887 in muon (Ubuntu) "[Regression] Muon updater system tray icon says there are updates when there are none" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306887
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, do we have an official presence?
<Riddell> nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> we do?
<apachelogger> New: KsCD UI is awful
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ovidiu-florin> jose: can you please also take a look at removing that boilerplate
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<Riddell> kscd still exists? I just removed by CD drive yesterday
<apachelogger> Riddell: shadeslayer meant yes to having uploaded a fix but not closed the bug
<apachelogger> bad shadeslayer
<Riddell> ah
<apachelogger> straw poll: should the release announcement mention -) merchandise -) possibility of donation -) distrowatch
<apachelogger> (I do find the 13.10 announcement rather crowded and would like to drop those 3 as they are discoverable by other means and not directly related to the actual release)
<Riddell> apachelogger: it would be nice to have them all but if it results in it being too crowded by all means drop them
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<apachelogger> so what I would like is highlights; known problems; commercial support ; feedback
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<jose> Ovidiu-Florin: I'll take a look once I'm out of class in 5h
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: mind you, if you found a way to incorporate them into the highlights somehow I'd be all for it ^^
<apachelogger> the problem is the 13.10 announcement had this stuff stuck to the bottom without any resonable context
<apachelogger> much like those youtube videos with people telling you to comment and subscribe and brush your teeth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is https://trello.com/c/YNgHRmvZ blocked?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's no way to detect if a computer has a touchpad or not .... so we could potentially add it on Desktops. where it would not make sense
<shadeslayer> plasma has no property for touchpads like it has for batteries :(
<shadeslayer> otoh we could just add it, and then on desktops it's hidden away like the muon updater KSNO
<shadeslayer> *KSNI
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/6VF1dORD/40-make-kdeconnect-show-up-in-discover
<shadeslayer> that's done
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what needed to be done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: huh?
<Riddell> sgclark: the main task of the day is testing images for release tomorrow but if you're in a packaging mood calligra also has a new release on depot
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what needed to be doen to get kdeconnect to show up in discover?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fake desktop file + updated app-install-data
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fake desktop file in kdeconnect?
<sgclark> Riddell: I have been doing some testing. But I would rather package :) On calligra!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: move it to done then? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we reuse the 14.04 board for 14.04.1 ?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> boards become major SRU tracking boards after release
<apachelogger> up until I feel like switching their background grey, at which point they are not expected to see any activity (because everything in need of tracking has been done), up until the next release is almost done, at which point they get closed entirely
<apachelogger> (there are very useful meanings behind the colors I give boards :P)
<apachelogger> deadlines is always the red board, green is always the master board, blue are all supporting boards, purple are temporary QA boards, orange are SRU tracking boards, grey are legacy boards
<apachelogger> just in case someone had not noticed that yet :P
<shadeslayer> might want to document that somewhere ... apart from IRC :)
<apachelogger> you don't need to know that :P
 * shadeslayer never paid heed to board colours
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> we needs to write new text for KDE 4.13.0, Muon 2.2 and pam-kwallet
<apachelogger> (unless we don't actually want ot mention pam-kwallet, because IMHO it's way to techy)
<apachelogger> other than that announcement is pretty much ready
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell jose feedback on the language switcher please: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<shadeslayer> pam thing is too techy
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look at release notes in another hour
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: flags in the top right?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: looking good
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how are the translations done?
<ovidiu-florin> manually by the translators
<ovidiu-florin> untranslated languages will be removed
<ovidiu-florin> untranslated posts will be redirected to the english post
<jose> Ovidiu-Florin: I like it, but would like to see Spanish in the future
<jose> :P
<ovidiu-florin> jose: if someone translates, no problem
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: but how? the translation is built into wordpress somehow?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> how about a hangout later today and I'll explain?
<jose> I can :P
<Riddell> mm ok, if I can find time
<Riddell> what time ovidiu-florin?
<ovidiu-florin> I'll tell you in 30 mins, ok?
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer is the master of amd64 testing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger we might want to SRU user-manager
<shadeslayer> I think it's a bit broken
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you report your test results?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uh oh, what's up?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I added a user, logged out, lightdm shows user but says my password is incorrect, log back into the original user and open user manager, the user I added 5 minutes ago isn't listed
<Riddell> does the user exist? can you log in at a linux console?
<shadeslayer> ye[
<shadeslayer> *yep
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> git verison is broken too
<shadeslayer> well ... this is interesting
<shadeslayer> user manager doesn't show the additional user in the orignal user that the installer created
<shadeslayer> but it appears fine in the new user
<ovidiu-florin> feedback on the front page please: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> general look and feel
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm yes, /etc/shadow doesn't store the password and lightdm doesn't ask to set one, I doubt it's user-managers issue more likely accountservice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: I am done with the announcement page for today, only the descriptions mentioned earlier are missing
<apachelogger> formatwise it's in a good spot I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay
<apachelogger> (as good as it gets with our current site anyway)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anything else we should be concerned about?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: looking nice
<apachelogger> nope
<Riddell> apachelogger: url?
<shadeslayer> things looking ~decent :)\
<apachelogger>  /news/kubuntu-14.04 
<apachelogger> I might decide to exchange some screenshots tomorrow
<Riddell> should probably be /news/kubuntu-14.04-lts
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<Riddell> apachelogger: no?
<apachelogger> standardization demands 14.04
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: we should probably update the welcome message
<apachelogger> also 12.04 used 12.04-release for some reason
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I agree
<Riddell> apachelogger: standardisation means using the lts tag consistently
<apachelogger> Riddell: not in the url
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how do I edit that?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'll make you an account :D
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: RiddellI don't think the URL is that important
<ovidiu-florin> it can be anything descriptive
<ovidiu-florin> google will find it by tags, not by URL
<apachelogger> there's things poking the internet other than real people
<ghostcube> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/de  a little bug ... dont set it as Holen kubuntu... Kubuntu Download   would do the trick even in german
<ghostcube> or get kubuntu... users working witrh linux are mostly able to read a bit english ;)
<ovidiu-florin> ghostcube: then what's the point of having a german site?
<ghostcube> not all is needed to be translated... every one in german knows what it means Download
<ghostcube> better not translate some stuff as translate it in wrong grammar :D 
<ovidiu-florin> I used Google translate for that
<apachelogger> weltraumtaste
<ovidiu-florin> you are free to provide a better suited option
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> the problem is its translated correct but not in a way you would say it in german... like apachelogger wrote.. spacebar isnt a weltraumtaste in german :D
<ghostcube> its totally correct. but it doesnt fit
<ghostcube> Willkommen auf Kubuntu for example is totally correct and fits perfect
<apachelogger> kubuntu runterholen
<apachelogger> oh my
<ghostcube> oh noes
 * apachelogger runs before someone finds out what he meant there
<ghostcube> :D :D :D
<ghostcube> so Download Kubuntu  would fit
<ghostcube> in english and german for sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-manager/+bug/1308589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308589 in user-manager (Ubuntu) "Adding a new user is broken since the password is not set correctly" [High,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> if you want to break freeze :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but you have no fix right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: git works
<shadeslayer> that is the fix
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> SRU should be fine no?
<shadeslayer> I guess
<shadeslayer> depends on how critical you think adding new users is
<Riddell> fancy doing that?  preferably with a minimal fix rather than using a git snapshot
<Riddell> since nobody has noticed so far I don't think it's very critical
<shadeslayer> I'll try
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Alex says we need the whole git snapshot
<shadeslayer> there's no one liner fix
<Riddell> shadeslayer: okay dokay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we want a SRU then? or upload right away?
<Riddell> same thing
<Riddell> 15:31 < infinity> stgraber: Full respin about to happen for ubiquity (again) anyway.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so maybe it'll get in if you hurry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: halp releaseme crashing for user-manager
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> silly releaseme
<shadeslayer> Riddell: need 20 minutes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll try and hold off infinity :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we don't have a test doc for user manager?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hm, tar is still building, might take a bit more than 20 minutes, lets see
<Riddell> 16:02 < Riddell> infinity: do we have time to get one more fix in or is that it?
<Riddell> 16:02 < infinity> Riddell: If it only affects you, maybe.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rapido! :)
<shadeslayer> yes, it's building
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 2 minutes
<shadeslayer> just testing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: needs approval
<shadeslayer> looks like Unity is having problems too
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you test?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted!
<shadeslayer> adding accounts/removing accounts/adding admin account/removing admin account
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm going out shortly for a few hours and will be back to do more testing later, infinity should respin the new images, are you around for more testing?
<Riddell> ta da http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll try and fix some other minor things too
<shadeslayer> while the images spin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems he's already spinning them, so an extra spin will be needed after the next one appears
<shadeslayer> aw :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is that automagical?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope just a proof of concept, but it's not hard to turn it into automagical
<shadeslayer> no no
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the ISO respin
<Riddell> lp:~jr/+junk/kubuntu-docs-downloader-userbase  downloads the lp package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh right, no infinity should do it
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> I'll try and fix kdeconnect till then :P
<shadeslayer> xnox: ping
<xnox> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> xnox: USC picks up the exec line in desktop files to start a program right?
<xnox> shadeslayer: no.
<shadeslayer> oh?
<xnox> shadeslayer: it launches the desktop file, i believe.
<xnox> shadeslayer: it does not do exec line parsing at all.
<shadeslayer> how does on launch a desktop file ? 0.o
<shadeslayer> double click?
<xnox> shadeslayer: i'm not sure about the exact api used, check with mvo on #ubuntu-devel.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> thx
<sgclark> Riddell: calligra commited to bzr. Do I do saucy backport?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell Kubuntu 13.10 + Backports -> Kubuntu 14.04 fails
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> no space
<shadeslayer> that's why
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have to leave
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: check out http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/contribute-to-kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> I still need to fix the URL to be compatible with the old one
<ovidiu-florin> done, the old url should work 
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please confirm that this goes to the right place: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/community/contribute
<yofel> 404
<yofel> yeah, that works
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> so that's done
<yofel> are the icons supposed to have a shadow around them?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: is that bad?
<yofel> hm, not for picture
<yofel> erm
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, yup the url works here
<yofel> not for pictures really, but those icons with white background on a white page with boxed shadows look strange IMO
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: the page isn't white
<yofel> hm yeah, but the old one was and that's what the icons were made for
<ovidiu-florin> the icon background should be transparent
<yofel> now they look like... printed out on paper, cut out and glued on a newspaper or so
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try to fix that in the future
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: that's what gives the site it's charm :P
<ovidiu-florin> newspaper look
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<yofel> if it were consistent, sure. Like, make the icon background #F6F6F6 like the module boxes. That would fit in nicely I think
<yofel> hm, we need new pictures for the feature tour anyway...
<yofel> or at least the desktop screenshot, that has a different border size than the other ones
<yofel> on the community page, the language listing needs to be below the image or moved to the right somehow
<yofel> why is the text on the support page below the icons but on the community page it floats beside them?
<yofel> on the feature tour, the text for the mulitmedia section has to be below the image, and the Image section text is text-align: center for some reason
<yofel> the download page needs some work to not show both download below each other, but we'll have only one for the LTS now anyway
<yofel> *downloads
<yofel> the mirror list looks like it's dropdowns, but in fact they're just links. Intentional?
<yofel> hm, the whole theme seems to use arrows for list items, how confusing :/
<yofel> anyway, that's all I see for now, otherwise the page turned out nice :)
 * yofel -> dinner
<ovidiu-florin> feedback please: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/community
<shadeslayer> !test | New ISO's are up
<ubottu> New ISO's are up: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<shadeslayer> !testers | New ISO's are up
<ubottu> New ISO's are up: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<ovidiu-florin> feedback please: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/donate
<shadeslayer> my home connection is pretty bad
<BluesKaj> yes shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: plz test ISO's
<shadeslayer> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66909/testcases
<shadeslayer> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66911/testcases
<ovidiu-florin> jose: are you around?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: the paypal image doesn't stay in the image tag, creating a small white box bottom left of it
<Quintasan> Mmkay
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What was wrong with the previous ones?
<shadeslayer> ubiquity
<shadeslayer> user-manager
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I see.
<shadeslayer> I don't know what else was updated though
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: fixed
<ovidiu-florin> except the download page
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<yofel> did you change the font on the feature tour page?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<yofel> hm, the top text is h2 now, not p and is rendered differently than the rest of the text
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: look now
<yofel> fine
<yofel> yep, feature tour is ok now
<yofel> can't say I like the social media part on the community page as the picture is far too large. Not sure how to improve that though :/
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: make it smaller?
<yofel> yeah, but that's a g+ image, not sure if it'll still look good if it's smaller..
<ovidiu-florin> it will
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can someone make me a moderator on the Google+ Community?
<yofel> you'll have to talk to Riddell, I'm not a moderator
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, I like the layout on the new site
<jose> ovidiu-florin: around now
<ovidiu-florin> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/ meta widget (footer) feedback please
<ovidiu-florin> jose: you said you can take care of the URL?
<ovidiu-florin> the copy paste thing.
<ovidiu-florin> can you?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: what do you want to get rid of exactly?
<jose> what text?
<ovidiu-florin> hangout?
<jose> sure :)
<soee> Install (manual partitioning) tested - passed
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1305294] QT uses incorrect theme when GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID is unset @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1305294 (by Øyvind Stegard)
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> !testers | final candidate images to test!
<ubottu> final candidate images to test!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<dolomite> RC testers needed?
<Riddell> ooh yes please dolomite 
<Riddell> dolomite: see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<Riddell> dolomite: what gaps in the testing can you fill?
<alket> although im running kubuntu 14.04 wher can i get the latest build
<Riddell> alket: you know you really want to reinstall to help testing :)
<Riddell> alket: see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<alket> i will make a new partition
<alket> but this is just to test image right ?
<alket> since I don't have any problem at all
<alket> Im runing 14.04 for like a week now
<Riddell> alket: right, we need to make sure these images install and run before we can release them
<Riddell> alket: you not having any problems is a very good sign, but we need to test the specific images too
<dolomite> Riddell if I understand this correctly you need to know if the images install?
<dolomite> I can install all on VM to fill gaps ...but does that help you?
<Riddell> dolomite: yes it does
<dolomite> Riddell ok I'm reading the docs and getting the necessary files
<Riddell> great, if you are about to start a test case please "Add a test result" "In progress" so we know where the gaps remain
<Riddell> although duplicating is a good thing to do too, I don't trust myself to test my own release product alone
<dolomite> can't blame you ;) 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-17
<Riddell> morning manchicken 
<manchicken> Is that what it is?
<manchicken> I'm visiting my parents in Illinois, so it's 2102 here.
<Riddell> my testing all good tonight, going to bed now for a few hours, phone me if something is important (jriddell.org/contact.html)
<Riddell> apachelogger: /news/kubuntu-14.04 misses any bugs or the like and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu could do with some content
<Riddell> there might be a potential match here
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK (re PyQt4).  He's ack'ed it now, so we should take his version as a cherrypick for a zero day SRU.
<valorie> I've upgraded all my machines to trusty, but do not have the cycles to do iso testing
<ScottK> valorie: Did you at least take credit for the upgrade test?
<valorie> ScottK: I looked but didn't see one
<ScottK> valorie: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66761/testcases and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66762/testcases for amd64 and i386 respectively.
<ScottK> They are in a separate upgrade section, not in the Kubuntu section.
<valorie> thanks, ScottK
<valorie> odd that it still logs me in via u1
<ScottK> The Ubuntu One SSO service isn't going away.
<valorie> ah, ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, I am not sure what to write on release notes TBH
<hsitter> Riddell: the news has two bugs though
<hsitter> which is all the bugs we had milestoned ^^
<Kalidarn> is kubuntu 14.10 media on the ftp yet?
<tsimpson> Kalidarn: 14.10? come back to the present you time traveller
<Kalidarn> 14.04 rather lol
<tsimpson> it'll be released later today, along with the other *buntu flavours
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> my nephew just erased my todo board, I reckon 14.04 is perfect now - my board says so at least ;)
<valorie> to be serious: if it is perfect (which I'm sure it will be) you have played a large part in that
<valorie> apachelogger: there is "cat-buntu" which locks your keyboard
<apachelogger> valorie: :O
 * apachelogger broke errors.ubuntu.com xD
<valorie> I'm in #ubuntu-release-party for the first time in years
<valorie> pretty funny
<apachelogger> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ RELEASE or RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ
<valorie> they are having their way with bourbon and the factoids
<apachelogger> valorie: tell them release or riot :P
<valorie> but I've been the voice of reason!
<valorie> it will wreck my rep
<Riddell> anyone other than me able to test i386?
<valorie> I tested the upgrade
<Riddell> ooh lovely thanks
<Riddell> shall I mark the images as releaseable then?
<valorie> well, I tested the upgrade, not the iso
<valorie> up to you.... and it should be reported
<valorie> maybe I should report the other laptop successfully upgraded too
<apachelogger> Riddell: I wrote some description for SC and Muon 
<apachelogger> needs proofreadery plz
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I wast thinking about putting some description of the LTSyness as lead highlight
<valorie> anything yu want me to proofread before i head to bed?
<ghostcube> will the final get kdeconnect 0.6 or is it frozen with 0.5?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: we might SRU
<valorie> !info kdeconnect trusty
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 259 kB, installed size 1660 kB
<apachelogger> it won't be on the 14.04.0 ISO though
<ghostcube> ok thx :)
<ghostcube> update-manager still has trouble with locales for updating ... not fixed yet
 * Riddell proofreads
<valorie> I hope I get up to a release so I can start seeding all the torrents
<valorie> :-0
<valorie> nighters all
<Riddell> night valorie 
<shadeslayer> no one  tested non english full network support :/
<shadeslayer> did anyone test EFI installs?
<yofel> how the hell would non-english differ from enlish in network support o.O?
<yofel> fun language this enlish is
<shadeslayer> because we've had issues in the recent past ( ala funky unicode support ) with non english tests
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: EFI worked on my EFI laptop as far as I can tell (kubuntu loads, windows not but I believe that's a bug with sony firmware)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imgur.com/NvOmtyU
<shadeslayer> look at the sidebar
<shadeslayer> completely fucked it is
<Riddell> yep, fallout from agateau's fix
<Riddell> it fixes itself on other pages
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> well then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do report a bug
<shadeslayer> seems like we have ourselves a release \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah doing now
<Riddell> I tested "Non-English Live Session & Installation; Full Network Support" in French on i386
<shadeslayer> <- Testing amd64 + Romanian
<agateau> Riddell: oh sh*t
<agateau> Riddell: I swear it did not behave that way during testing
<agateau> Riddell: Is it too late for another fix?
<Riddell> agateau: yep too late I'm afraid but it's hardly a disaster
<Riddell> I'd rather this then the unreadable text you sometimes got before
<agateau> Riddell: ok. I am going to fix it anyway, in the worse case it will be in next release
<Riddell> agateau: but this is an LTS so there will be .1 respins so worth doing a fix if you can find out how
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how's the new website doing?
<agateau> Riddell: the irony is I expected my fix would do something like that, and was surprised it did not :/
<Riddell> 10:09 < afiestas> http://kde.org/announcements/4.10/screenshots/plasma-4.10.png this picture produced problems  a few releases ago
<Riddell> 10:09 < afiestas> because it basically has a mockup of gwenview instead of gwenview itself
<Riddell> apachelogger: we are using that image, can you see any problems?
<Riddell> muon offers "an altogether more refined experience" I'll expect it to serve me tea and scones :)
<agateau> that would make for a much better screenshot
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's what upstream used.
<apachelogger> again
<apachelogger> changing it is trivial though, so if upstream stop using that image we can change our use easily :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> that rubbish should get written as crap changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell thoughts on providing milou as a post release package for 14.04 ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: vHanda is spinning a release, and I thought maybe we can SRU it as a source new package?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> no?
<yofel> you can get it into backports maybe, but that'll be about it
<shadeslayer> why not? It's not on the ISO, it's a new package, so chances for a regression are low
<apachelogger> because it's a backport
<shadeslayer> there have been cases where a source new package was introduced post release
<apachelogger> like?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh well done on writing release notes
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd add a link to the release announcement and milestoned bugs list
<apachelogger> Riddell: where?
<apachelogger> the wiki notes?
<apachelogger> link to announcement yes
<apachelogger> other than that no
<apachelogger> I treat that thing as glorified changelog
<apachelogger> as it is also as incomplete as a post-development changelog is -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't have a link off the top of my head, but I vaguely recall things being introduced post release, but maybe they were provided via backports
<shadeslayer> so is there precedent to get it backported then?
<apachelogger> sure, ubuntu-backports has lots of precedents
<apachelogger> seeing as that's what the backport pocket is for :O
<agateau> Riddell: some less insulting announcement thingy I put together some time ago: http://agateau.com/tmp/kde-4.12.gif
<agateau> :)
<Riddell> animated gif! it's like 1999 :)
<apachelogger> they are the latest hype in netculture don't you know
<apachelogger> Riddell: notes done now
<apachelogger> add link to announcement and cleaned up bottom portion
 * Riddell high fives apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> agateau: Riddell https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1308931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308931 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[KDE] Ubiquity side bar is broken on the initial page for the KDE UI " [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> I have to go now
<shadeslayer> cya in a hour or so
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alket> Good morning
<apachelogger> if I read the announcement one more time I am going to cry
<Tm_T> which announcement?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: the one that is not out yet :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's a work of perfection, you can look elsewhere
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<Riddell> good morning ovidiu-florin 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: me and jose worked on the site yesterday
<Riddell> isn't it a lovely morning for a release
<ovidiu-florin> you can take a look http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> there are still a few things to be done
<apachelogger> Riddell: if only it was :P
<ovidiu-florin> I still need to finish the Download page
<ovidiu-florin> something blocks the blocs from expanding
<apachelogger> I totally don't like the amount of space we have int he current theme what with the silly sidebar being so huge
<apachelogger> makes it all seem somewhat eww
<apachelogger> which makes me think that thumbnail width needs to be reevaluated for the new site/theme
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: when was the last time you looked at the site?
<apachelogger> 350px is definitely too wide for the old site
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: yesterday when I sent the mail
<ovidiu-florin> please take another look
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: the new language thing is 300000 % better
<apachelogger> and I absolutely approve the sidebarless news xD
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: I love it
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: I am not so sure about the background color though
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I don't really like it eighter
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun chose it
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: choose another background color plz :P
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/community broken
<apachelogger> has archives at the top
<apachelogger> oh, I think you just broke it :P
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: had*
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: for stress testing, please ask sysadmins for how many connections  kubuntu.org peaks at on a release day and how many on average in the peak hour (I guess)
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I'm still trying to get the Archives thing in the news somehow
<apachelogger> then we can try to simulate that with AWS or something
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: I'd put it somewhere at the bottom very hidden
<ovidiu-florin> can we use Google Analytics on the new site?
<apachelogger> I don't find the archives all that useful
<apachelogger> people don't like google analytics
<apachelogger> so that probably should be dicsussed on the list first
<ovidiu-florin> I like it
<ovidiu-florin> I've been using it for a very long time
<Riddell> depends if you worry about gchq tracking your browsing or not
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: download page seems broken in firefox
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: it is broken everywhere
<ovidiu-florin> I'm working on it
<apachelogger> ah, ok
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: archives in the footer for the news page
<ovidiu-florin> just the enws page
<ovidiu-florin> what do you guys think?
<apachelogger> could work
<Tm_T> the action in #ubuntu-release-party is fun, come and join!
 * Tm_T hides
<ovidiu-florin> when will the release be?
<ovidiu-florin> home page still shows 13.10
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<apachelogger> when it's ready
<apachelogger> Riddell: how do we change the banner artwork anyway?
<apachelogger> Riddell: poke sysadmins?
<Riddell> apachelogger: on kubuntu.org?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> need to find the page to edit in drupal
 * Riddell searches
<apachelogger> ah
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I don't think it's a page
<ovidiu-florin> it's an image
<ovidiu-florin> we can just replace the image
<Riddell> apachelogger: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/162/edit
<apachelogger> Riddell: right, how do we upload the new image tho?
<apachelogger> I guess that needs sysadmin
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep :(
<apachelogger> Programming is hard. I'll go shopping.
<apachelogger> Riddell: please be poking
<Riddell> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/?p=4005&preview=true  (probably only ovidiu-florin can see it) release announcement looks a lot better in wordpress
<Riddell> it doesn't filter the html
<apachelogger> Riddell: commented bit added
<apachelogger> drupal doesn't filter either
<apachelogger> I think the wordpress theme is just way better
<Riddell> apachelogger: that google+ thing at the bottom doesn't exist on drupal
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that's because of admin tbh
<apachelogger> it worked when I added it to another page and look at it via www.
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntu.org/community
<apachelogger> has the button on www. but not on admin
<apachelogger> Riddell: does it look decent at least, since I don't see it on admin I cannot really do the layout ^^
<apachelogger> might have to get adjusted after publishing
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks good to me
<apachelogger> for 14.10 we need to work out a social media strategy really
 * Riddell starts on a download page update
<apachelogger> Programming is hard. I'll be shopping.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm hoping wordpress has nice ways for posts to get sent to facebook/twitter/g+ magically
<apachelogger> will be back in anhour or so
<Riddell> enjoy
<jussi> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: we still need accounts, people with access to the accounts, and some sort of guideline what to post and where to post and a minimum activity of awesome
<apachelogger> currently we have neither
<Riddell> accounts can be set up, it's the minimum activity that I'm worried about, and automatic posting from kubuntu.org and maybe kubuntu wire would do it
<Tm_T> Wordpress can publish posts in social media yes, needs some configuration though
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's not social
<apachelogger> that's a glorified news feed
<apachelogger> while I reckon there's people interested in that, it does not really exploit the social aspect
<apachelogger> the idea would be to engage the community
<apachelogger> not just throw news at it
<Riddell> mm true
<Riddell> hmm, one discussion we haven't had this cycle is whether to recommend 32 bit or 64 bit by default
<yofel> how's 32bit UEFI support?
<Riddell> it doesn't work as I understand it
<Riddell> which is one of the reasons ubuntu gave for deciding it couldn't be recommended for all
<yofel> yeah :/
<yofel> there's no easy way to tell whether someone needs 32bit either
<sgclark> morning Riddell: did you get my emails?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes thanks, busy on release bits for now however, but yes a backport to saucy would be great
<Riddell> proofreaders: how's this http://www.kubuntu.org/content/download-kubuntu
<sgclark> Riddell: I understand
<Riddell> I wonder when U-series will get a name
<Riddell> sgclark: if it builds in saucy with the default versions of gcc and g++ then great, just remove them from build-depends in debian/control and ensure its not set in debian/rules
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah it builds, ok will do, thank you
<yofel> I love how Mark makes everyone's life annoying by delaying the name choosing to the point where it has to be SRU'd to the tools -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://www.kubuntu.org/files/images/kubuntu-14.04.png now exists
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't do a fresh i386 install, but I've done two upgrades.
<Riddell> ScottK: lovely, any issues with nepomuk/baloo?
<ScottK> Riddell: Not directly.  Akonadi failed to start on the first try after upgrade on the one of the two that had significant mail on it.  It magically fixed itself, so I have a vague suspicion that it was because the migrator wasn't done yet, but that's only a guess.
<ScottK> Email search definitely seems faster and my CPU doesn't seem to be hogged, so I'll call that a win.
<Quintasan> It's definitely faster
<Quintasan> Or it's placebo on my side
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<ScottK> Congratulations on the release.  Sorry I didn't have more time to help.
<Riddell> thanks for testing
<jussi> ScottK: which backend for akonadi do you use ?
<Quintasan> apachelogger, Riddell: Are preparations for next cycle complete?
<apachelogger> we haven't even started
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm talking about tasks and whatnot
<shadeslayer> lets get this release out first :P
<apachelogger> we cannot create tasks until we have a roadmap/plan
<Quintasan> shadeslayer++ though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger everything looking good? Should I be concerned about anything
<apachelogger> everything
<yofel> isn't the roadmap pretty much plasma next and playing around with wayland? ^^
<Quintasan> I'm going to do the optional test on the iso tracker
<shadeslayer> well, I'd like to get some semblance of packages together 
<apachelogger> yofel: that's not a roadmap, the target is plasma next
<shadeslayer> for KF5 and PN
<apachelogger> so how do we get there :P
<shadeslayer> we throw the packages at apachelogger and see what comes out
<yofel> oh right, the path was boring so I skipped it :P
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have an ETA yet?
<apachelogger> or rather... which flavor is blocking ^^
<apachelogger> is it us?
<apachelogger> drupal is going to kill me
<apachelogger> Riddell: homepage is ready for swap as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: kylin in blocking I believe
 * apachelogger leans back and sips wine
<apachelogger> it's release day, I am allowed to be drunk on release day, right?
<apachelogger> quite the word attitude
<Riddell> you are, and I suppose it is past midday now
<apachelogger> indeed
 * Riddell investigates blazemeter for stress testing
<apachelogger> oh on that note
<apachelogger> ah, nevermind
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how did you get on with http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/getkubuntu ? can I copy over the 14.04 update for that page from the old site?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kylin, edu and ubuntu have respins
<Riddell> Quintasan: I think that's old news
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are old
<Riddell> they had respins and are now testing
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> that's topic in #ubuntu-release :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm not old, yet ;_;
<Riddell> Quintasan: from 12 hours ago
<Quintasan> aah
<Quintasan> my bad
<Riddell> the question is what's for lunch
<Quintasan> Riddell: I recommend beer
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you could, but better not do it yet
<ovidiu-florin> it's still broken
<Riddell> Quintasan: no beer until after release! irn bru for me
<Quintasan> oh well
<apachelogger> :O
<Riddell> xnox: am I right in thinking there's a release sprint where much of the chat is happening?
<Riddell> apachelogger: upstream has changed to a variant of agateau's gif from 1999, do we want to follow? http://dot.kde.org/2014/04/16/kde-releases-applications-and-development-platform-413
 * Riddell thinks it looks terrible
<apachelogger> RAWR
<apachelogger> roflmao
<agateau> hu
<apachelogger> Riddell: let's pick the lead image form the announcement
<agateau> that was unexpected
<agateau> Riddell: I can provide you the non-animated pictures if you want to pick one
<Riddell> agateau: it's not the animation I dislike, it's the web-safe colours and lack of anti-aliasing
<agateau> Riddell: that's because of the gif format
<agateau> Riddell: original images are png and so do not suffer from that
<Riddell> agateau: that could be interesting then
<agateau> Riddell: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fgateau%2Fpromopic-o-matic.git&a=tree&h=9604b56a80121aa7dc9120b0b46683b0c44ceceb&hb=d0e26d1a3c3c693472c6f88449d2fdde4102922a&f=full-size
<agateau> ah no
<agateau> Riddell: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fgateau%2Fpromopic-o-matic.git&a=tree&h=969df976c2a18ddb711a658eaab6313515c524a5&hb=d0e26d1a3c3c693472c6f88449d2fdde4102922a&f=out
<Riddell> promopic-o-matic?
<agateau> I can be snarky, right?
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be changed
<apachelogger> Riddell: mind you, konqueror has weird caching
<apachelogger> I broke the party channel
<apachelogger> xD
<Riddell> stay away from apachelogger, he's rioting
<apachelogger> all valorie's fault
<ghostcube> #ubuntu-release-party
<ghostcube> or wat?
<apachelogger> ya
<apachelogger> Riddell: preping g+ post
<apachelogger> Riddell: any suggestions for text?
<Riddell> apachelogger: "The Harald for First Minister release"?
<apachelogger> wfm
<xnox> Riddell: no.
<xnox> Riddell: i did commute to the office, but i live in london.
<xnox> Riddell: all release team people are at home actually.
<Riddell> ah, laney's talk of hotel confusing me
<ghostcube> apachelogger: you got a quite in party?
<ghostcube> muahahahahaha
<apachelogger> told you, I broke the channel :P
<ghostcube> :P
<Riddell> oh meh I can't log into the wiki to update this image
<Riddell> anyone logged into the wiki?
<Riddell> manchicken: come and join the party, you may have to look after apachelogger though if he gets too drunk
<manchicken> heh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I should be logged in
<manchicken> You guys have all of your parties in Europe
<Riddell> hoorah, it worked
<Riddell> manchicken: the Edinburgh party is just getting started, it looks a lot like a bunch of programmers sitting at desks
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: you didn't add anything about LTS to the release page?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, you did not come back on that
<apachelogger> or I did not see
<apachelogger> Riddell: fancy writing something?
<apachelogger> going to look for a pic meanwhile
<Riddell> I updated the pic to agateau's one on https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> how's this?..
<Riddell> <p>Long Term Support means bugfixes and security updates will be added for the next 5 years, so you can be safe to use it until 2019.  New releases of important KDE Software will also be available from the Kubuntu Updates and Kubuntu Backports PPAs.</p>
<apachelogger> good
<apachelogger> perhaps we should just  put the tahr head as pic next to it
<Riddell> apachelogger: I just put in the banner on kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<Riddell> but it's way too big
<Riddell> needs cropping
<apachelogger> ah, that works as well
<apachelogger> good luck with the crop :P
<alket> so kubuntu is ready ?
<apachelogger> kubuntu was ready yesterday
<Riddell> alket: dunno did you test it yet?
<apachelogger> Riddell: manually crop and throw at wiki I guess?
<alket> Riddell: I am testing for a week now, everything smooth and better then ever
<Riddell> alket: if you didn't report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ it didn't happen :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: krita skills here I come...
<apachelogger> Riddell: width 660px apparently
<apachelogger> Riddell: please save as jpeg though
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> or at the very least pngcrush -brute orig output
<apachelogger> Riddell: we have almost 1mb of artwork assets on that page
<Riddell> oh, who removed krita from the default install :(
<apachelogger> darth vader!
<apachelogger> Riddell: use gwenview
<apachelogger> much fastererer
<Riddell> I just don't get the artistic cred if I use gwenview, there's only so much chin stroking you can do with it
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: cropped to 660 the png is 114k 
<apachelogger> Riddell: please save as jpeg
<apachelogger> there is no noticable difference and the jpg is 16k
<Riddell> can gwenview do that?
<apachelogger> sure
 * Riddell strokes chin
<apachelogger> file -> save as
<apachelogger> in fact after you crop it will display a saveas button :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: that does look very JPEGed https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that 660px?
<Riddell> nope
<apachelogger> please make it 660
<apachelogger> this is funny
<apachelogger> your jpg is like 2x worse than mine
<apachelogger> or maybe I am imagining things
<Riddell> if you save it as jpeg and reload then it shows it with jpeg compression
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/bno7DvL.png
<Riddell> I don't see an option on how much jpeg compression to use
<apachelogger> Riddell: there's none
<Riddell> both those look nasty
<apachelogger> Riddell: perhaps use convert for that ^^
<apachelogger> or krita
<apachelogger> Riddell: the web is not really meant to not be nasty
<agateau> the thing is, did you start from a jpeg already?
<apachelogger> agateau: no, was png
<agateau> ah not the reason then
<agateau> but yeah, Gwenview misses a "jpeg compression" setting
 * apachelogger loves how plasma tends to freeze when trying to drop images
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/ywC2msh.png riddell's jpg vs. png
<Riddell> apachelogger: how's this? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you just upscale that jpg?
<apachelogger> wait
<apachelogger> caching
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> caching in konqueror is really annoying
<Riddell> yep, konqueror caching here too
<Riddell> even though it can view the image standalone fine
<apachelogger> it doesn't help to clean the cache
<apachelogger> you have to actually restart konqueror to get it uncached
<apachelogger> Riddell: much better
<alket> doesnt shift refresh clear the cache for that page
<apachelogger> not in konqueror
<Riddell> genius amusing twitter post https://twitter.com/Steffen_QSO4YOU/status/454666746780057600/photo/1
<apachelogger> xD
<apachelogger> ahhh the time we used to have CDs
<Riddell> a usb drive just wouldn't look as good as a grinder blade
<shadeslayer> \o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your time estimates are rubbish mate :P
<Peace-> apachelogger: who is the guy that has made widget menu bar ?
<apachelogger> Peace-: canonical
<Peace-> o shit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eh, nope, I was back after an hour, then we went lunching
<apachelogger> what's a widget menu bar?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol
<shadeslayer> :)
<Peace-> xD
<apachelogger> you're like the release team :P
<shadeslayer> and then we started playing table tennis
<Peace-> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/17/plasma-desktopE15715.png the menu on the panel 
<Peace-> apachelogger: anyway with krita doesn't work good and with firefox too
<apachelogger> canonical
<apachelogger> unless that was a spare time project, which I think it wasn't
<Peace-> sigh so no way that it will be fixed
<apachelogger> terribly unlikely I fear, unless someone picks it up
 * shadeslayer tickles apachelogger and runs away
<apachelogger> there he goes again
<shadeslayer> btw is there an ETA for announcement?
<alket> shadeslayer: it something between 8 hours :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nah, everything is ready apparently
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems infinity likes to keep us guessing
<shadeslayer> pft
<Riddell> but I said I'd take nim to the beach this evening so I'm hoping it'll be in the next three hours :)
<shadeslayer> I guess I'll go write a blog post or sth
<alket> lol
<Riddell> shadeslayer: apachelogger: either of you compiled plasma next since the split? what needs doing?
<apachelogger> which of the splits?
<apachelogger> everything needs doing
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> there's essentially like 20 or 30 new packages
<apachelogger> afk for 15 minutes or so
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde-runtime and kde-workspace, I'm mostly interested in what parts of kdeframeworks need an update first I guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-and-release-on-3.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: everything in frameworks
<apachelogger> Riddell: most notibly kde4support was renamed to kdelibs4support
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm
<apachelogger> I think there was another rename, but I do not know which one
<apachelogger> maybe I am imagining
<apachelogger> but to go anywhere near plasma next one needs to first have a new frameworks
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> I need to cancel the alpha then but I'm scared of sebas being grumpy at me when he gets back :)
<apachelogger> from there it's just a gigantic bootstrap to plasma-workspace (which pretty much requires everything workspace split into)
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma next alpha tars?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, that first needs a new frameworks release
<apachelogger> Riddell: best send a mail to frameworks-devel I guess
<Riddell> apachelogger: well I asked ervin and he said no way until may
<Riddell> so plasma would be best waiting until the scheduled beta the week after KF5
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's my thought as well, releasing plasma before frameworks reaches a somewhat advanced freeze state only results in people waisting time
<apachelogger> like when a framework is renamed (again) distros would have to retwiddle all the deps
<Elv1313> Hello, can someone ( Riddell ? ) apply the patch for Bug #1303897 ?
<ubottu> bug 1303897 in sflphone (Ubuntu Trusty) "sflphone-kde may hang on startup with some contact topologies" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303897
<jose> Riddell: hey, I'm seeing we'll have a problem with posts containing a dot in their links unless a redirect is set somehow, and I see a *lot* of posts with dots in their permalinks
<Riddell> jose: yep, I was hoping an apache rewrite rule would do it
<Riddell> Elv1313: put it on the todo list
<jose> I'll talk with ovidiu-florin to see what can we do
<Elv1313> Riddell: thanks. I am the dev for this, you don't need to review anything, please just apply it as soon as you have a millisecond. I got quite a few emails for this (admittedly face palm bug)
<BluesKaj> rumours abound in the #ubuntu-release-party chat that the release has been delayed by canonical.... guess some ppl like like planting seeds of doubt 
<Elv1313> Riddell: By the way, early warning, there will be a security patchset comming next month for sflphone-{KDE, Gnome,QML} (certification validation issue)
<Riddell> gotcha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I see a random number on kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> 2
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> did someone change the pass on admin.kubuntu.org?
<manchicken> So when are we going to have a party in DC?
<manchicken> I can actually afford to go there.
<manchicken> I'll even bring the beer.
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<jose> hey Riddell, I was discussing some changes on the website with ovidiu yesterday, I don't know if you have some time so we can talk about hem
<jose> them*
<Riddell> jose: sure
<jose> so, we were checking the 'donate' page and thought about putting that information on the contribute page, as donating is a form of contributing
<jose> and use that space in the donate page to put a page called 'our team' or something similar, where we can put the sponsors logos and pictures of people on the team
<jose> maybe some links to their blogs or websites or something
<jose> I don't know what you think about it?
<Riddell> pictures of people on the team sounds fun but we'd need to be careful to keep it up to date and there's tricky questions of when you do add or remove someone
<jose> hmm, that's rigt
<jose> and I'm not entirely sure of what the criteria would be
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: if I need to run off would you guys be able to handle the release?
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> I'll wait around for half an hour
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1303897 for your sru review to keep Elv1313 happy (presumably once the archive is properly closed)
<ubottu> bug 1303897 in sflphone (Ubuntu Trusty) "sflphone-kde may hang on startup with some contact topologies" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303897
<Elv1313> :P
<Riddell> Elv1313: this needs ScottK or another sru person to accept, then for it to be verified by someone sensible then a week to pass, then an sru person to copy to -updates
<apachelogger> says sure but doesn't even know what needs doing ^^
<Riddell> copy /content/download-kubuntu
<Riddell>  to getkubuntu
<Riddell> click publish on news/kubuntu-14.04
<Riddell> update front page with banner
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/162/edit
<Riddell> party
<shadeslayer> all I hear is party
<shadeslayer> actually
<Riddell> e-mails to kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users and g+ and blog posting all good too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can't login to admin.kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> oh mind you
<apachelogger> I have nto preped emails
<Elv1313> Riddell: xnox said he may do it 2 weeks ago, he merged the other half of the request ( bug #1299967 ) yesterday (thanks for that btw)
<lordievader> \o/
<Riddell> that's because it's www-admin.kubuntu.org
<ubottu> bug 1299967 in sflphone (Ubuntu Trusty) "sflphone do not start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299967
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah I'm at https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/user
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be preping emails
<shadeslayer> and I can't log in
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okie dokie
<apachelogger> nevermind the website
<apachelogger> I've got that covered
<shadeslayer> okay
 * Riddell spots http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<shadeslayer> downloading
<Odur> what? 14.04? \o/
<Riddell> ssh
<BluesKaj> for kubuntu
<Riddell> it's all still syncing
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-14.04
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> needs download links
<Riddell> shadeslayer: updated
<shadeslayer> cheers
<Riddell> apachelogger: shadeslayer: looks like #ubuntu-release is still having fun, time for me to run off for a few hours, release is in your hands :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm afk from the keyboard for a bit, call me on skype if I'm required?
<agateau> shadeslayer: Riddell: fix for the sidebar bug in installer: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-broken-sidebar-layout-on-greeter/+merge/216365
<vgezer> shadeslayer: is this also the announcement on website? I am going to translate this if this is the case and publish on Tr website
<vgezer> i mean at the same time :)
<shadeslayer> back
<shadeslayer> vgezer: no, that's for the mailing lists
<shadeslayer> agateau: yay
<vgezer> shadeslayer: i see. are there any drafts for the website yet?
<shadeslayer> vgezer: I think so, apachelogger ^^
<apachelogger> vgezer: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<vgezer> apachelogger: thanks, but unfortunately I don't have access to that :/
<apachelogger> will have to wait then
<apachelogger> not at pc right now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should I give vgezer credentials?
<shadeslayer> or text?
<apachelogger> text
<apachelogger> if you can access it now :P
<shadeslayer> I can
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you see the email notes?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I have not read it tho :P
<doctorpepper> hi guys ! 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good enough ;)
<doctorpepper> when will kde 4.13  be available for precise users ? 
<shadeslayer> doctorpepper: no plans to backport sc 4.13 to 12.04
<shadeslayer> please upgrade to next lts
<doctorpepper> ok
<shadeslayer> sigh
 * shadeslayer is still waiting
 * yofel sends shadeslayer a cup of coffee
<shadeslayer> mmm coffee
 * shadeslayer builds frameworks meanwhile
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when you are done with work go home :P
 * genii prepares a fresh pot of it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, waiting for someone to give me the greenlight to publish things
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I can pushy
<shadeslayer> can't go home before that can I
<apachelogger> well, I already am home, so I don't need to go anywhere anyway :P
<shadeslayer> heh true
<shadeslayer> I'll wait for another 20-25 minutes
<apachelogger> also unlike jr I don't promise dates on release day
<apachelogger> ;)
<shadeslayer> heh
<starbuck1> has UBUNTU been reelased yet?
<starbuck1> or is South African time still in the morning? ;)
<apachelogger> not released yet
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please gimme op in #kubuntu though
<apachelogger> for topic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> thanks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, you can tell chanserv to simply give out op ^^
<apachelogger> msg chanserv op #channel nick
<shadeslayer> I know :)
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you mean I don't have to op myself?
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> ah I see
<shadeslayer> didn't know
<apachelogger> most handy
<shadeslayer> starbuck1: ISO's are appearing on the server and other places though
<shadeslayer> I also spot cj and other release team members doing final prep https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BlcKiVhCEAAYaX_.jpg:large
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Sweet. | Suspense
<shadeslayer> heh
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Sweet. | Magic happening behind the scenes
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm going to head home and publish my blog post from there
<shadeslayer> have a fun release ^_^
<apachelogger> :S
<jose> shadeslayer, apachelogger: it's released now, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> jose: cheers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: go go go
<yofel> \o/
<jose> quick! /me writes on the fridge
<apachelogger> I don't actually see a kubuntu iso
<yofel> yeah o.O
<shadeslayer> I see MD5SUMS
<shadeslayer> lol?
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<apachelogger> still rsyncing I guess
<jose> weird
<jose> should be
<apachelogger> was completely empty a minute ago ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> going to wait for all images to be available before pushing the website changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: FWIW links work
<shadeslayer> just not listed
<apachelogger> fair enough
<shadeslayer> voila http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/2014/04/17/a-shiny-new-release-fresh-out-of-the-oven/
<Kalidarn> gah i hate that meme
<Kalidarn> so overused lol
<shadeslayer> haters gonna hate
<Kalidarn> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you want me to send out the email?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-devel + kubuntu-user?
<Kalidarn> i'm not subscribed to either of those lists, i guess i should
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> The requested URL /kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/kubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> wth is happening?
<shadeslayer> and now it works /o\
<apachelogger> lol
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: there's chewcksums ;)
<apachelogger> cdimage.ubuntu exploding
<Kalidarn> u can play with those
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> someone please poke infinity about that
<Kalidarn> while u wait
<yofel> #ubuntu-release is working on the images
<Kalidarn> yeah i'm already on 14.04 so im not worried :P
<apachelogger> I wouldn't know there so much unrelated chatter going on
<Kalidarn> yeah people confuse ubuntu-release for "ask about ubuntu"
<Kalidarn> i saw that guy get banned before :P
<yofel> "quantum state of existence" :D
<yofel> need to remember that
<Kalidarn> should just make the channel +m
<Kalidarn> so have they decided on the animal for 14.10 yet?
<shadeslayer> No name yet
<apachelogger> website changes pushed
<apachelogger> going to hold off on other announcements until the ISOs are more stable I guess
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Sweet. | Congratulations to an excellent release everyone!
<Kalidarn> they should call it urutu :P
<Kalidarn> ubuntu urutu imagine saying that quickly.
<jose> I think they should call it Unstable Unicorn
<Kalidarn> unicorn!
<Kalidarn> yes
<Kalidarn> if they did that jose nobody would use it on release
<jose> then Unity-ish Unicorn?
<shadeslayer> so far I've published and unpublished my blog twice :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> at least it does not time out as much as our site I guess
<shadeslayer> ^_%
<apachelogger> or maybe kio_http is screwing with me
<apachelogger> took me like 10 minutes to get the website changes live
<jose> looks like cdimages.ubuntu.com is exploding, that's the prob
<apachelogger> release days are awesome ^^
<shadeslayer> ^^
<jose> specially for LTSs :)
 * shadeslayer switches servers for the next 2 weeks
<jose> I need to re-partition my system... the space I have on / is not enough for do-release-upgrade
<apachelogger> social media sorted
<apachelogger> Mamarok, claydoh: please moderate shadeslayer on kubuntu-users
<dmatt> hi, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu has an error in link to 64 bi bittorent
<shadeslayer> I got a report about that too, but it works for me
<shadeslayer> dmatt: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/
<dmatt> correct one is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu/14.04LTS
<apachelogger> dmatt: thank you
<dmatt> apachelogger: actually, the correction in link is for "Upgrade Kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 LTS"
<apachelogger> yeah I figured ^^
<apachelogger> the present link seems to be what you posted though
<dmatt> no, it is 12.04 an not 14.04 at the end 
<apachelogger> dmatt: the page is about upgrading *from* 12.04 to *14.04/Trusty*
<apachelogger> so the url is correct
<shadeslayer> ok, bye now :)
<Kalidarn> were there ever amd+mac images for kubuntu?
<dmatt> apachelogger: yes I see all is working now and that's important
<dmatt> nevermind, thank you all for the work on Kubuntu, I use it for years now
<apachelogger> dmatt: have fun with 14.04 :)
<Quintasan> Reinstall time? Reinstall time!
<vgezer> omg. I completed translation like 1 hour ago, but needed to restart due to my configuration which was trying to use non-existant swap :D
<vgezer> so had to translate *everything* from scratch :/
<nixternal> what's up peeps! congrats & good job on the new release!
<claydoh> hey nixternal!
<nixternal> wasabi claydoh!
<soee> guys, congratulation for all :) great release 14.04
<manchicken> Howdy nixternal
<manchicken> I'm in your timezone!
<nixternal> you still down in hillbilly land?
<manchicken> Until Sunday, then I go back to the right coast.
<nixternal> did you move out there?
<manchicken> Yeah, Fairfax, VA.
<manchicken> Took a job at ThinkGeek.
<nixternal> oh yeah, i saw that actually, i think linkedin maybe
<nixternal> i do not miss living in DC or southern MD
<manchicken> MD seems a bit shit, I haven't found any places there I liked.
<manchicken> I like living close to the mountains though.
<nixternal> Yeah, but I don't really consider them mountains in that area. If you get up north a little or southern VA, then you will see some mountains
<manchicken> I live right on the I-66 corridor west of Fairfax County.
<manchicken> I get a panoramic view of what I currently believe to be the blue ridge mountains.
<nixternal> ahh, yeah it is really pretty out there
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> And the roads are fantastic.
<manchicken> Lots of running, too.
<manchicken> Every once in a while I go north to Reston to run with people.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1309150] package account-plugin-salut (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: error writing to '... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309150 (by Willem Hobers)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1309151] package account-plugin-salut (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: error writing to '... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309151 (by Willem Hobers)
<claydoh> wow almost 300 seeds on the iso torrent ;)
<Riddell> yo yo yo
<Riddell> what's up?
<alket> hey Riddell many thanks for this great release.
<ronnoc> ditto ^
<Riddell> :)
<ronnoc> Seeding the torrents now \m/
<Riddell> I think you should thank the lovely contibutors
<Riddell> apachelogger did loads
<Riddell> and shadeslayer was on a roll
<Riddell> yofel and Quintasan kept helping out all over
<Riddell> ScottK kept the policy in line
<Riddell> valorie and ahoneybun got the new docs working
<Riddell> who have I forgotten?
<Riddell> jose poking all the sysadmins
 * ronnoc applauds apachelogger, shadeslayer, and everyone else. I know it's a herculean effort and takes a lot of ppl power to get it done and done right 
<alket> why does ubuntu recommends 64 bit and kubuntu 32 bit ? is there something to do with kde ?
<Riddell> alket: no it's because we haven't been brave enough to decide to change it
<jacky> Wait really?
<Riddell> really what?
<ronnoc> ok so I'm seeding the torrents and also uploaded both .torrent files to linuxtracker.org :)
<ronnoc> http://linuxtracker.org/?page=torrent-details&id=ab97a7bca78f2628380e6609a8241a7fb02aa981
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2014/04/17/trust-trusty-1404-lts
<valorie> ronnoc, what does that second bit do?
 * valorie seeds all the *buntu torrents
<Riddell> seems upgrade notification isn't turned on for some reason at the server, so added back kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu/12.04LTS
<Riddell> hmm, something called gvfsd-metadata was doing lots of disk accesses
<ronnoc> for linuxtracker.org? It's a collective directory of nothing but Linux torrents
<ronnoc> valorie: ^
<Riddell> it's the piratebay of distros :)
 * Riddell snoozes, well done on a lovely release all
<ronnoc> lol Riddell 
<ronnoc> shhh the NSA is watching 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-18
<ScottK> jussi: mysql
<jarkko> <andrew__> G'day.. Just wondering if getting a black screen on 14.04 Final on install is a common thing...
<jarkko> <andrew__> ie, never get to booting xorg on the CD
<valorie> jarkko: I would hope not!
<jarkko> is the ati 7870 issue corrected with glamour?
<valorie> but 1. this isn't the support chan, #kubuntu is, and 2. all the people here are exhausted and probably elsewhere after the big push
<jarkko> with glamour = blank screen
<valorie> sorry, no clue here
<jarkko> is there any sense publishing on certain schedule if you dont have resources for it
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean?
<valorie> deadlines are deadlines, and all the flavors release together
<valorie> I think we did an amazing job, and I'm sorry you have a problem
<valorie> as I said, this is not a help channel
<jarkko> i don't have problem
<jarkko> i didnt post that
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the LinuxTag will be only in german?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> moin
<Odur> Good work everyone!
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it was mostly english when I went
<Riddell> thanks Odur :)
<Riddell> feedback from 14.04 seems really good so far
<soee> good morning :)
<soee> do you know some way to find out why Ark needs 30 or more seconds to open even a little file ?
<alket> soee: its strange
<alket> maybe try replacing ark with equivalent app
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think someone mentioned that LTS releases only go out of devel state for .1
<apachelogger> I did not know that, also it is somewhat weird
<yofel> apachelogger: IIRC it's for LTS -> LTS upgrades, no?
<yofel> saucy has to be upgradable before that as it goes EOL before .1
<kdeuser56> Congratulations to the awesome release! Special thanks to Riddell, yofel, apachelogger for the awesome support!
<apachelogger> yofel: dunno, IIRC someone on g+ didn't get the notification on saucy
<apachelogger> of course there's a multitude of reasons for that
<apachelogger> Supported: 1
<yofel> hm... that shouldn't have happened. The release team did want to postpone the meta-release changes, but that was only until IS sorts out the servers
<apachelogger> the file is in order anyway
<yofel> that should've been done yesterday
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah the saucy->trusty file is correct
<apachelogger> Riddell: please revert the changes for saucy->trusty guide
<apachelogger> if it is not working then that is a bug somewhere and needs investigation, not working around
<soee> alket: no i dont want to replace it :) i want to know reason of this behaviour
<soee> 2 days ago i upgraded to 14.04 at work and there all works fine
<soee> it takes ~1 second to open archive where PC specs are lower then here on my laptop (i7, GB ram)
<soee> *8
<yofel> ark should never need more than a moment to open an archive, if it does it's stuck somewhere
<kdeuser56> the comments here make me pretty sad : https://plus.google.com/108785988818843470940/posts/FXcaf4hb3yx
<kdeuser56> I will never understand why people get upset because of a name ...
<yofel> The name was one of the reasons, but while the result that you see in 4.13 is ok, the path to get there was a mess. (Though you don't really know that if you're not subsribed to various KDE mailing lists)
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04 says: Download a bootable images
<ovidiu-florin> is is singular or plural?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: should be singular I guess
<Riddell> no point downloading two
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll revert for upgrade from saucy now that meta-release is updated
<soee> yofel: well for me here on laptop it needs as i aid more than 30 seconds
<soee> *ark
<soee> i have one more question, does the nvidia drivers always stay the same version per release
<soee> or there are upgrades to latest version if avaialble 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: done
<Riddell> thanks
<yofel> soee: strace could maybe tell what it's stuck on
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ovidiu-florin> "and select the driver you want to use for software that has more than one supported driver" this does not make much sence to me
<yofel> or it's stuck querying dbus... not sure what to look for that
<ovidiu-florin> i have no idea how to translate this?
<yofel> I wonder whether that's supposed to read hardware, not software
<ovidiu-florin> that would make more sence
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, it's sense , not sence
<ovidiu-florin> thank you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np ovidiu-florin :)
<Riddell> anyone know who this twitter account is? https://twitter.com/kubuntunetbook
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=151
<alket> nice design
<soee> kubuntu has twitter account ?
<BluesKaj> twitter isn't exactly where I'd look for info about kubuntu or linux of any kind
<soee> best place to get fresh info 
<BluesKaj> I'm not a twitter fan ... the kind of info there would be unreliable imo...seems so flaky
<soee> BluesKaj: for me rather than searching info about latest versions of sofwtere, applications etc. on various places i have it on one place 
<soee> so for me twitter is more like aggregator for rss channels
 * BluesKaj shrugs, to each his own
<soee> Riddell: what do you think ?
<Riddell> soee: about what?
<BluesKaj> we have a couple of ppl already complaining about this error when trying to upgrade, An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade
<Riddell> ensure they have kubuntu-desktop meta package installed
<Riddell> otherwise file a bug and attach /var/log/apt/*
<BluesKaj> Riddell, are you responding to me or soee ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: you
 * Riddell runs off for easter weekend
<BluesKaj> 	 ont
<BluesKaj> I don't see any kubuntu-desktop meta package in muon
<jose> Riddell: just to let you know that the periods in titles thing has been fixed and I'm working on getting backwards compatibility to all links
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1309494] package kdm 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: su... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309494 (by bradleesargent)
<ovidiu-florin> Our new touchpad configuration tools includes many configuration options
<ovidiu-florin> Our new touchpad configuration tools *include* many configuration options
<ovidiu-florin> right?
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: Yes.
<Quintasan> eh
<Quintasan> ScottK: Ideas where should I report stuff like closing lid not suspending and my laptop not reporting battery?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do you happen to know if nvidia drivers have problems with suspend on laptops?
<ScottK> Quintasan: You need to see if it's a KDE issue or underlying infrastructure.  See what upower -d shows.  That'll be your first step.
<Quintasan> aah, upower
<Quintasan> ScottK: This doesn't look very promising. Apparently no lid nor battery is present
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/CTHYMFYf
 * Quintasan reports bug against upower
<yuriy> Congratulations on the release everyone! Looking forward to upgrading soon!
<Quintasan> yuriy: Thanks
<Quintasan> ScottK: Silly me, by some black magics I turned off ACPI
<Quintasan> top lel
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/18/plasma-desktopSF1827.png
<Quintasan> debugging with nvidia
<yofel> that's a new one
<Quintasan> plus driver manager is now broken
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7278151
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/18/plasma-desktopBZ1827.png
<Quintasan> That's how it looks
<shadeslayer> yeah, doesn't give me much info
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you run ubuntu-drivers list
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and qdbus --literal org.kubuntu.DriverManager /DriverManager org.kubuntu.DriverManager.devices
<Quintasan> shadeslayer:  ubuntu-drivers list output:
<Quintasan>  
<Quintasan> done
<Quintasan> ╰─$  qdbus --literal org.kubuntu.DriverManager /DriverManager org.kubuntu.DriverManager.devices
<Quintasan> [Argument: a{sa{sv}} {}]
<shadeslayer> backend issue, report a bug against ubuntu-drivers-common
<Quintasan> eh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, back to trying to get the goddamn Optimus to work
<ghostcube> so i did it. brought my old dell inpsiron with centrino from xp to 14.04 worked ok so far
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> ok i noticed the trashcan widget doesnt work correct
<ghostcube> anyone can confirm it 
<valorie> ghostcube: in dolphin?
<valorie> or where
<ghostcube> no system panel
<ghostcube> you can open trash but not empty it
<valorie> testing
<valorie> it's just a link to dolphin though
<valorie> when I click it, up pops dolphin
<ghostcube> yes, but if you rightklick it you normally can choose empty trash
<ghostcube> its greyed out here
<ghostcube> dolphin trash empty works
<valorie> grayed out here too, but it's empty
<ghostcube> here its greyed out even if i put files in it
<valorie> you can talk to the folks in plasma about it in #plasma
<alket> does eclipse work for you ?
<valorie> eclipse?
<ghostcube> hmm ok will do :)
<valorie> not sure what that is
<alket> eclipse the IDE
<alket> maybe it doesnt work for me because i installed java 8
<valorie> oh right; not sure, as I'm not a devel
<valorie> qt developer and Kdevelop are the ones we recommend of course
<ghostcube> hmm will there be an update for the usermanager? so you can edit groups again? does this anyone knoe so far?
<alket> in qt creator, the welcome screen is just transparent , but everything else works though, i need eclipse for android
<alket> its clearly java 8
<alket> just tried java 7 and it works :D
<valorie> ghostcube: there was something done on user manager, but I'm not sure if it made it into final spin
<valorie> maybe the .1
<Quintasan> ghostcube: no, use kuser if you want advanced user managment
<Quintasan> at least I'm pretty sure that's what we decided some time ago
<Quintasan> maybe there were some changes
<yofel> we did
<yofel> there were none
<ghostcube> ok :)
 * Quintasan is not sure if his messages are not too blunt
<ghostcube> ah ok installed kuser, its what i missed :) have forgot that i need to manually install it
<ghostcube> havent installed completely fresh for a long time :)
<valorie> oops, I remembered a question
<valorie> sorry for the wrong info, ghostcube
<ghostcube> no problem valorie :)
<ovidiu-florin> http://ro.kubuntu.org/?q=node/30
<ovidiu-florin> translated at last
<valorie> looks great, ovidiu-florin!
<valorie> \o/
<ovidiu-florin> can't wait for the launch of the new site
<ovidiu-florin> thanks valorie
<valorie> how soon before it's ready?
<ovidiu-florin> honestly... I believe around one or two weeks
<valorie> I was half-following the discussion, but my knowledge of websites never got beyond plain old html
<ovidiu-florin> after it's done, we'll have to do some stress testing
<valorie> so y'all were talking up in the clouds above me
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: don't get more knowledge than that
<ovidiu-florin> it's a head ake
<ovidiu-florin> it's not good to know two much
<ovidiu-florin> sorry I'm a bit depressed right now
<ovidiu-florin> tired as hell
<ovidiu-florin> I really was not  in the mood to translate that right now
<ovidiu-florin> but since noone else did it...
<ovidiu-florin> but they started to comment that no one is doing it
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<ovidiu-florin> myeah.....
 * valorie serves ovidiu-florin a nice cuppa
<ovidiu-florin> Jagermeister
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<valorie> I learned to edit & write in the linuxchix site, years ago, but it was a headache indeed
<valorie> get some fluid in first, then you can go for the "medicinal"
<valorie> :-)
<ovidiu-florin> the fluid I need is melatonin
<ovidiu-florin> and a hammer
<ovidiu-florin> a big one
 * ovidiu-florin goes to bed
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<valorie> sweet dreams
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-19
<valorie> Riddell: i.imgur.com/9DqSS5A.jpg
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> you missed the release madness
<valorie> ovidiu-florin was looking for ya about the website stuff
<valorie> how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> Good Morning
<jose> morning!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> good night jose
<jose> morning/afternoon/night :)
<fcidraes> hi all, is there a guide to how to remaster ubuntu to kubuntu? the way kubuntu "is done"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> people are coming up with novel solutions to disable baloo :/
<yofel> blame vishesh for making a horrible KCM
<BluesKaj> ok, let's hear how it's done 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/1295323/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295323 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Can't stop/remove baloo" [Undecided,Invalid]
<shadeslayer> or remove the binary
<ScottK> Before you could remove it, wouldn't you have to recompile everything that uses it not to need it?
<yofel> well, removing baloo will pull quite a bit with it, mostly kdepim and plasma
<yofel> so that's not much of an option
<jussi> for those who want to remove baloo, why not just be done with it and install lxde... ?
<ScottK> I find it much better behaved than nepomuk, so I think people should give it a chance.
 * yofel put home on the blacklist and is happy so far
<yofel> email searching works fine, that's all I care about
<ScottK> Yeah.  That actually seems to be useful.
<jussi> milliions of Euros OR milliions of Euro ?
<yurchor> jussi: Hi! I think "milliions of Euros". http://forum.thefreedictionary.com/postst41733_2-million-dollars-or-2-million-dollar.aspx
<yurchor> Oops... https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070106005629AAFMlhC
<jussi> yurchor: yeah, its strange. I know htere was an official explanaiton about it somewhere, but Ive lost it and cant remember. 
<yurchor> shadeslayer: Hi! Can you run fixuifiles for kcm-driver-manager and reupload the translation template on LP? Not a Kubuntu user, just an occasional translator...
<jussi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_issues_concerning_the_euro
<yurchor> jussi: Ok. I'm not a native speaker. ;)
<shadeslayer> yurchor: can do
<yurchor> shadeslayer: Thanks. :)
<jose> jussi: as a guy who learnt English from a textbook, I think it's Euro*s*, but I'm not entirely sure
<jussi> jose: Im slowly coming to the same conclusion..
<jose> :P
<ghostcube> hmm in germany there is no extra plural for euro
<ghostcube> 1 euro == 100 euro
<ghostcube> lol i forgot my skaype reset password email... and they asked me when i first used this account -.- and i told ms support i have been using it since skype beta, so before your statistik could ever take care...the answer was... we cant help you then m(  glad i found the email later
<ScottK> jussi: I suspect it's a en_US versus en_GB issue.  As an en_US native, millions of euros sounds correct.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are our gstreamer1.0 patches upstream yet?  I have this theory that they may be the source of KDE bug 333632.
<ubottu> KDE bug 333632 in general "KNotify Crash Related to Phonon/GStreamer 1.0 Port" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333632
<valorie> linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2014/04/weeeee-kubuntu-1404-is-out-and-already.html
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<Kalidarn> would you say it is a bug with network manager
<Kalidarn> if i enter say
<Kalidarn> 127.0.0.1, exmaple.com
<Kalidarn> as the DNS/DNS Search 
<Kalidarn> it will not cut the space
<Kalidarn> when you click on the list you'll actually get:
<Kalidarn> 127.0.0.1
<Kalidarn>  example.com
<Kalidarn> and i'm pretty sure on ubuntu it does
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Kalidarn: I'm pretty sure you want to report that upstream (as in http://bugs.kde.org).
<Kalidarn> yeah i am going to
<Mamarok> dear all, something is wrong with the amarok package apparently, please see kdebug 333649
<Kalidarn> okay it looks as if on ubuntu there's no list option
<Mamarok> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333649
<ubottu> KDE bug 333649 in Playlist "everytime when i open Amarok an error is message is being displayed" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Looking
<Mamarok> I closed this as downstream as there must be something worng with the dependencies installed
<Mamarok> Quintasan: thank you :)
<Quintasan> Mamarok: There is nothing wrong with the package itself as far I am concerned, IIRC org.kde.klauncher is provided by kde-workspace-bin in Ubuntu
<Quintasan> Though 
<Quintasan> Better ask the user though
<Mamarok> I will ask him
<Quintasan> Mamarok: I'm already writing a message with some commands I need output of
<Kalidarn> is plasma-nm the QML one KDE 5?
<Kalidarn> I'm assuming KDE 4.13 uses the "Network Management" product
<soee> how to fix this in Amarok: Download of charts seems to have failed. Please check your internet connection.
<soee> this stops Aamrok for 20 seconds to start each time
<Quintasan> soee: I think this is a problem with the provider itself rather than Amarok
<Kalidarn> okay no it looks like 0.9.3.3 is http://ltinkl.blogspot.com/2013/09/first-plasma-nm-release.html
<Mamarok> soee: you shouldn't even ahve that script anymore, the Charts don't exist anymore since quite some time, and it was removed in 2.7.1 already
<Quintasan> soee: Was it?
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Was it?
<Mamarok> yes, seems to me like ages ago :)
 * Quintasan looks at the package
<Mamarok> and of course the website doesn't exist anymore either
<Quintasan> soee: 2.8 is it?
<soee> Mamarok: is see only Free Music Charts script and its disabled
<soee> Quintasan: yes im on 14.04
<Mamarok> but I can check the ChangeLog
<soee> let me do some more tests
<Mamarok> Quintasan: it was removed in 2.8. before beta 1
<Mamarok> soee: that shouldn't even show up anymore, I don't have that here
<soee> Mamarok: yo dont have this script on list ? 
<Quintasan> soee, Mamarok: are we talking about this -> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/20/plasma-desktopDl1777.png ?
<Mamarok> yes, that shouldn't even exist anymore, I don't see it here
<soee> yes http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/20/amarok.jpeg
<Mamarok> we removed this before 2.8 beta 1, at least according to the ChangeLog
<soee> ok if this plugin is unchecke the error is gone but player needs ~10 seconds to start (show the window with all options), is it possible thet it tries to fetch some data from internet before launching all window elements ?
<Quintasan> soee: I turned all three of those and I no longer get that message.
<soee> Quintasan: yes i can confirm this
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Truth be told, if it was removed from the source we would no longer have it I believe
<Quintasan> Let me look at the package
<Mamarok> soee: if your playlist contains internet sources, yes, then it will check those
<soee> Mamarok: yes it have lyrics enabled 
<soee> *has
<Mamarok> soee: not talking about lyrics, those are only checked when yous tart playing something
<Mamarok> I meant streams or podcasts in the active playlist
<soee> Mamarok: and if option to autoplay is on ?
<Mamarok> that is not the point, the content of the playlist is what I was asking for
<Mamarok> the more there are streams and podcasts that are not local, the more it has to check for
<Quintasan> Mamarok: src/scripts/free_music_charts_service/README
<Quintasan> It is there in 2.8
<soee> Mamarok: i have atm only ~5 local songs and 1 polish station
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Generally the contents of the source of 2.8.0 are http://paste.ubuntu.com/7291581
<soee> Mamarok: ok it seems that this polish station on the list cuses this
<soee> after it is removed, Amarok start without any delay
<Quintasan> soee: Well, Mamarok said that Amarok checks for the stream etc. on the startup
<Quintasan> Though I don't like that way of doing things.
<soee> Quintasan: yup, this is not to good, if i have this one station, Amarok starts and i see nothing on the window next 10-15 seconds
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Do you happen do know if it's viable option to make Amarok not to check for internet sources until you try to play them?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1310271] systemsettings not installing, dictionaries-common is getting error @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1310271 (by sreeenu)
<Mamarok> oh well, I guess yes, no idea why this was not implemented yet, currently it does other checks. but please check with the current git first, I know there have been a lot of changes
<Mamarok> but the current git should show the GUI immediately, it sadly still runs a bazillion of checks in the background
<Mamarok> currently I can't search before like 10 seconds once it is started because ti checks the database
<Mamarok> it*
<Mamarok> this was normally one of the things that were fixed when we implemented the GSoC projects, after 2.8.0
<Mamarok> and current git is like 310 commits or so ahead of 2.8.0
<Mamarok> including 4 GSoC projects that were merged
<soee> Mamarok: when is next version planned to be released ?
<Mamarok> markey: really, we need to release soon...
<Mamarok> soee: we have one planned since like ages, sadly our release manager is MIA
<Mamarok> that is why it didn't see the light yet
<markey> we have a number of important bug fixes that should be released, yes
<Mamarok> he started a new job
<markey> e.g. I rewrote the opengl visualization
<Quintasan> Mamarok: In the last 700 commits I can see some changes to playlists but nothing really grabs my attention when it comes to checking internet sources
<Mamarok> as I said, it "should" have been fixed, because that was talked about, but ibn any case, the GUI now shows immediately
<Mamarok> and the internet sources need to be checked if those are in the loaded playlist anyway, elese it will get a delay once you try to play it and ti doesn't work
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Why do those have to be checked? I don't really get the logic behind it.
<soee_> There is small issue related to loading this sources and delay, if you have volume set to 30% before the sources are checked/loaded Amarok starts to play with 100% volume, than after sources are loaded it jums to 30%
<soee_> so it seems that some settings/configuration are applied after this sources are checked
<Quintasan> soee_: Report that upstream if it was not reported
<Quintasan> I'm pretty much sure noone will remember that in like 30 minutes since we are generally busy
<soee> Quintasan: ok
<Mamarok> the check then marks unplayable tracks grayed out
<Quintasan> Mamarok: My main problem is with what will Amarok do when there is no network or the network is unreliable
<Mamarok> soee: that I never even heard about
<Mamarok> it will check and gray out the unplayable tracks, didn't I just say that?
<Quintasan> Maybe I'm not clear enough.
<Quintasan> Mamarok: If there is no network, will Amarok try to check for availability of the internet sources if there are any on the playlist?
<Mamarok> no idea how the check works, you need to check that in the code, sorry
<Quintasan> Mamarok: I see.
<Mamarok> I guess, logically it should check if there is an internet connectiion first, then only strt checking the individual sources
<Mamarok> if it doesn't the the check is a piece of crap
<Mamarok> markey: ^
<markey> I don't know anything about that at all
 * Quintasan looks into it
<Quintasan> I guess it will be a express KDE/Qt 101 for me
<markey> best way to start :)
<soee> Quintasan: the issue i mentioned might be related to this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329166
<ubottu> KDE bug 329166 in Playback "Amarok volume is often reset to 100% when changing tracks" [Normal,Reopened]
<soee> or shall i create new bug report ?
<Quintasan> soee: Are you able to reproduce that every time?
<soee> Quintasan: yes, each time
<Quintasan> If so then I think you should file a new bug and attach the file which triggers the behavior
<Quintasan> amarok --debug output probably would be nice
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Does Amarok have any wikipage for end users how to provide the most useful information?
<Quintasan> hmm
<soee> uhm, now when i tried to verify it one more time, the problem is gone
<soee> strange
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Fortunately enough core/meta/Meta.cpp has networkNotPlayableReason() so that rules out the possiblity of that check is crap
 * Quintasan satisfied his curiosity
<Quintasan> soee: Be sure to keep an eye on that
<Quintasan> I never had that happen to me but I can imagine it's annoying to say the least.
<Mamarok> Quintasan: what do you mean, wiki page?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: https://community.kde.org/Amarok/Development/DebuggingHowTo
<Quintasan> I was looking for this
<Mamarok> ah, ok
<Mamarok> we have that since like forever :)
<Mamarok> long before any of the other KDE projects starting having similar ones, and even then, most don't
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: got a thinkpad?
<alket> no updates since the release, thats a good sign
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-13
<ahoneybun> Kernel 4.0 released today!
<frecel> ahoneybun: isn't it an arbitrary number at this point?
<DalekSec> Pretty much.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<soee> what was the command to check gpu ?
<lordievader> soee: How check? Like what you have?
<soee> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> soee: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<lordievader> Or read the list lshw outputs.
<soee> lordievader: nice, thank you
<soee> guys propriety drivers for nvidai cards work fine for you in Vivid ?
<sitter> does anyone want to do very simple packaging changes to make CI happy? ^^
<sitter> Riddell: where do I pack the rfkill udev rule? data package? seems a bit meh-sy
<sitter> Riddell: why is http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git/tree/debian/patches/kubuntu_dbus-config-rename.diff?h=kubuntu_unstable not upstreamed?
<Riddell> sitter: I managed to convince him to put it in upstream
<Riddell> sitter: so hopefully it's already in there
<sitter> Riddell: the rfkill is there, I am asking where we should put it packagingwise
 * ovidiu-florin is turning 24 today
<Riddell> a young spring chicken :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ¡Happy Birthday ovidiu! | Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | KF5 5.9 Status: http://goo.gl/gI3xd0 |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 20 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<ovidiu-florin> Thank you Riddell
 * Riddell slides an irn-bru down the table to ovidiu-florin 
 * ovidiu-florin googles irn-bru
<ovidiu-florin> thank you :D
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Congratulations!
<ovidiu-florin> I'll be drinking http://www.dragosasaftei.ro/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/fotografie-de-produs-cu-amintire-silva-dark-7.jpg and http://www.letspartystore.ro/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/bere_nenea_iancu_lps.jpg and http://blufftonbeerfest.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/hobgoblin.jpg this evening
<soee> ovidiu-florin: all the best and next 24 years with kubutnu :D
<ovidiu-florin> and also: http://www.carrefour-online.ro/-/media/Images/Products/1/2/0/N1_5942016300611.png?w=460&h=460&q=90&bc=white
<ovidiu-florin> Thank you lordievader and soee
<Riddell> Hob Goblin++
<Riddell> just be careful of that Țuică ovidiu-florin!
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> that will just get things started
<ovidiu-florin> beer is just for warmup
<Riddell> oh do be careful, we need our website master alive!
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: don't worry
<ovidiu-florin> this is something usual in Romania
<sitter> kubotu: order birthday package for ovidiu-florin
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to ovidiu-florin and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday ovidiu-florin, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday ovidiu-florin :D
<kubotu> To your health!
 * ovidiu-florin opens the present...
<ovidiu-florin> Ohhh
<ovidiu-florin> I love it '
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Riddell> sitter: no alcohol before midday!
<Riddell> even on ovidiu-florin's birthday
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: happy birthday!
<sitter> Riddell: blame kubotu. he's bad influence
<sitter> Riddell: you sillt haven't answered where to put the udev rule packagingwise :P
<Riddell> sitter: doesn't cmake put it somewhere sane?
<sitter> Riddell: which package
<Riddell> sitter: libkf5bluezqt5 ?
<sitter> Riddell: but then the lib becomes non-multiarch and contains un-soversioned data files
<sitter> former I don't care so much about, but latter sucks quite a bit
<Riddell> sitter: so add a libkf5bluezqt-data ?
<sitter> that was my question :P
<sitter> mhhh
<sitter> then again
<sitter> god I hate packaging
<Riddell> sitter: shall we just switch to arch linux and stop bothering with packaging?
<Riddell> or an installer for that matter
<sitter> upstream seems to be fine with arch
<Riddell> upstream is a bunch of nutters who don't know the first thing about usable software
<Riddell> oh wait, did I say that out loud :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Guys it's not even Friday yet :p
<Riddell> it was friday only the other day
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what country are you in today?
<shadeslayer> Still in London :)
<shadeslayer> Its been sunny all weel
<shadeslayer> *week
<Riddell> rare
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> I went golfing on the weekend and now everything is sore
<shadeslayer> Golf and badminton xD
<Riddell> is golf a tiring sport? it's just walking around a field no?
<shadeslayer> I drove a 100 balls on the driving range
<Riddell> soee: you may be interested in bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443364 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "gpu-manager systemd unit doesn't always work as expected" [Critical,Triaged]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: simple leaver mechanics, hardly hard work for you I'm sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still doesn't mean you dont get sore
<soee> Riddell: this is the one Alverto posted in comment to my bug report ?
<soee> *Alberto
<Riddell> soee: dunno could be
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> some panel widgets still don't work , like icons-only task manager, and it's been so for a while now
<BluesKaj> ok , now I see how it's setup, riight click in the panel and choose alternatives and a gui pops up with a choice that actually works 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://i.imgur.com/19Yf1Vb.jpg
<shadeslayer> Riddell: found at a bus stop last night
<Riddell> ah, if only it were true :)
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: libxext released.
<soee> how to make vivid work really smooth on my pc ? kill baloo_file process
<BluesKaj> soee, and akonadi
<micmord> Riddell: bug 1443430
<ubottu> bug 1443430 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop & plasma-desktop-data version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443430
<sitter> hm
<shadeslayer> mh
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer: is there a reason the patch-parser is running on ~jr rather than the shared account on qa.kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> Possibly jr set it up
<sitter> shadeslayer: btw, I am dropping author/date fallback to git for now. seeing as the thing should support both git and bzr that needs abstractoring
<shadeslayer> okie dokie
<sitter> we really need to do something about the amount of silly git clones we have all over the place
 * shadeslayer gives sitter a flamethrower
<shadeslayer> sitter: btw how do you want to solve the issue of having the | seperator in build deps
<sitter> shadeslayer: hm?
<shadeslayer> sitter: Build-Depends: foo | bar
<shadeslayer> we only parse foo at the moment
<sitter> shadeslayer: as I said last time you asked the exact same question... Relationship class needs to be fixed to account for this
<shadeslayer> yeah but how /o\
<shadeslayer> like
<shadeslayer> you need some sort of priority ordering
<sitter> shadeslayer: Array is an ordered data structures
<sitter> -s
<shadeslayer> I don't have a clue what you're suggesting here, since if you have 2 of those then there are like 4 combinations of the build deps
<shadeslayer> any one of which could be valid
<sitter> shadeslayer: are you asking me how to implement a dependency resolver or what's the question here?
<shadeslayer> yes, implementing a dep resolver
<shadeslayer> wouldn't that have to go into the control parser
<shadeslayer> hm, maybe not, thinking about it is giving me a headache
<shadeslayer> ok, wtf dpkg-buildpackage
<shadeslayer> build source with sbuild, works, build source with custom tooling, broken
<sitter> shadeslayer: how many *parsers* do you know that implement a dependency resolver? Oo
<shadeslayer> sitter: ok, so resolver goes ontop of control parser
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> fun
<sitter> anyway ... either use whatever script sbuild/pbuilder use
<sitter> or implement a simplified version of the pbuilder one... which IIRC basically installs a fake package via dpkg with the build-depends of your source used as the depends of the fake and then runs apt-get -f install to have apt resolve the now broken dependency tree
<sitter> there's possibly less cumbersome approaches though
<sitter> i.e I would really just use the existing script from pbuilder TBH
<sitter> oh gosh
<sitter> such late
<shadeslayer> it's only 6:30
<sitter> Riddell: if you get a chance maybe send me a mail with what ruby version the patch-parser in your home is run against
<sitter> I fear I wrote somewhat too newish code 
<shadeslayer> http://squirrel-lang.org/
<shadeslayer> quite nutty that one
<Sick_Rimmit> shadeslayer: What has a Hazel nut in every Class ;-)
<shadeslayer> :D
<darthanubis> does anyone else notice plasmashell start to use 20-35% memory?
<yofel> % doesn't tell much, here it usually sits around at ~380MiB
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping, can you send that gnome patch upstream to Debian too
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you know how to figure out what env var comes from where
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> I have a random one in my PATH
<shadeslayer> no clue where it comes from
<ahoneybun> happy birthday ovidiu-florin!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which gnome patch?
<Riddell> soee: "15:16 < pitti> tseliot: the u-d-c fix was just accepted by the RT team FYI
<Riddell> that may fix your issue?
<soee> Riddell: will test, but wirst i need to take shower
<soee> Riddell: it is fix in ubuntu-drivers-common ?
<Riddell> sgclark: so what do you think about uploading kf5.9?
<sgclark> Riddell: to archive?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah, it seemed to build smooth enough, have you heard of any problems?
<sgclark> Riddell: I have not heard any no. I personally have not yet tested it.
<sgclark> let me do that first.. here in a min
<Riddell> thanks, I'm testing too
<Riddell> I think if it's all good I'll run the script and upload
<Riddell> I'll also add https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/123355/ to fix the kf5people translations
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<soee> :/
<soee> Update installed with propriety  driver  and system broken 
<soee> reinstaling system :/
<Riddell> 21:17 < wxl> Riddell: there is some reason to believe that bug 1441843 affects kubuntu, too? sgclark and Kamilion had kind of suggested as such.
<ubottu> bug 1441843 in Ubuntu CD Images "X server fails to start on post-final Beta Lubuntu Vivid desktop images in virtual machines" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441843
<Riddell> anyone tested lately?
<sgclark> not lately, I just remember it
<mparillo> I installed to a VMware Player VM, and had no problem with Beta 2. Want me to re-test with a daily?
<valorie> wth, apport just crashed again while I was trying to report a bug on update-manager-kde
<valorie> core dump!
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1443659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443659 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport crashes when I try to report a bug on update-manager-kde" [Undecided,New]
<soee> this nvidia-prime stuff is a big fail so far :/
<Riddell> mparillo: that would be useful
<sgclark> though I recall ours to be a virtualbox issue
<valorie> omg, why is launchpad so opaque
<valorie> I just want to file a freaking bug
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> yeah it is not user friendly in filing bugs
<valorie> I'll ask a question instead, since apport crashes
<valorie> damn
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nvm
<yofel> valorie: from what I see, the kde UI crashes, so use "DISPLAY= apport-cli /var/crash/<apport_crashfile>"
<valorie> yofel: use that where?
<yofel> konsole
<yofel> though I can't know the exact filename you need
<valorie> in another attempt to file the bug, you mean?
<yofel> well, that'll omit the KDE UI, so you should be able to use apport fine
<valorie> ah
 * Riddell uploading kde frameworks 5.9
<valorie> I "asked" https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/265138
<valorie> yofel: 
<valorie> $ DISPLAY= apport-cli /var/crash/<apport_crashfile>
<valorie> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<yofel> well, that was an example as I didn't know what you wanted to do. You probably want "DISPLAY= apport-cli update-manager-kde"
<valorie> ok, trying that
<valorie> oooo, seems to be working
<valorie> so is there a bug I should file on bko, and if so, on what?
<valorie> weeeee, that seems to be working
<valorie> thank you yofel
<yofel> sure
<yofel> gave me a rare chance to wear my ubuntu bugsquad hat for a change ^^
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1443666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443666 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Text flashes in update-manager-kde before updating" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> so back to the real issue: what is the KDE bug keeping me from using apport to file that bug properly?
<yofel> looks like a bug in apport-kde to me
<valorie> well, I've filed two bugs on apport
<valorie> and I'm not the only one apport is crashing on
<valorie> so is apport-kde our application, or KDE's?
<yofel> our
<valorie> as a bugsquadder, you can move that to our plate, right?
<valorie> or do I need to file another bug?
<valorie> I'm not convinced it isn't apport itself
<yofel> put on our RC list
<valorie> however, coffee ingested, house to clean, away from keyboard now
<yofel> well, the issue is a TypeError in our UI refresh code. Not that I fully get what that code does...
<mparillo> Riddell: I am downloading the daily iso now to test 1441843.
<mparillo> Nobody here running zsync for Windows are they?
 * genii 's ears perk up at the mention of his favourite caffeinated beverage
<Riddell> irn bru?
<yofel> coffee ;P
<genii> mmmm coffee
<Riddell> now available in space http://www.networkworld.com/article/2908031/security0/the-international-space-station-finally-gets-an-espresso-machine.html
<genii> Heh, yes, I saw that earlier today on the aborted SpaceX flight feed
<mparillo> Logging off to test bug 1441843 with today's ISO
<ubottu> bug 1441843 in Ubuntu CD Images "X server fails to start on post-final Beta Lubuntu Vivid desktop images in virtual machines" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441843
<shadeslayer> DLNA, Y U NO WORK
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you can change the topic now :P
 * ovidiu-florin wonders if it's  still his birthday in some countries
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: you can change the topic too
<shadeslayer> it's not locked
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | KF5 5.9 Status: http://goo.gl/gI3xd0 |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 20 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1441843 does not seem to apply to Kubuntu (at least on VMware Player 6.0.5 build-2443746) I just used today's ISO.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1441843 in Ubuntu CD Images "X server fails to start on post-final Beta Lubuntu Vivid desktop images in virtual machines" [High,Confirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-14
<scottbomb> anyone here?
<valorie> scottbomb: what do you need?
<scottbomb> I am a xubuntu tester and have been using kubuntu for over a year now so i'd like to contribute here. the kubuntu testers page at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters says i should come here to request notification when testing is required
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: happy birthday! I want to share a glass of that Hobgoblin with ya
<valorie> welcome, scottbomb
<valorie> unfortunately I think those who can add you to that list (testers) are just waking
<valorie> if you can stick around or write to kubuntu-devel you'll be added
<valorie> testers are always needed
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: will you come to Akademy?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> you?
<valorie> it will be difficult, but I am determined to come at A Coruna
<valorie> with Scarlett
<valorie> my husband flies out in less than 30 hours and will be hiking for a half-year
<valorie> Akademy is right in the middle of that
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> o/
<sitter> Riddell: build broken http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kpeople/
<sitter> mhhh
<sitter> konsole master has soversion 3, apps/15.04 has soversion 15
<ovidiu-florin> there's something spooky going on between Dolphin and Kate in vivid
<soee> ios it possible to catch somewhere on irc Alberto Milone ?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: again, happy birthday
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: thank you
<valorie> what is the spooky Dolphin<>Kate?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I want to share a Hobgoblin with you
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> looks delicious!
<ovidiu-florin> it is
<ovidiu-florin> when opening files from dolphin
<ovidiu-florin> they both freeze sometimes
<valorie> hmmm
<ovidiu-florin> and untill I close Kate, dolphin is unusable
<valorie> has not happened to me, and I do that rather often
<valorie> just now, opened a konvi logfile, instantly
<valorie> from dolphin
<ovidiu-florin> open many files, one after another
<valorie> do you think that might be a memory problem?
<valorie> maxing out your RAM or so
<ovidiu-florin> I did this: Open Kate, open file in kate from kate open menu, open dolphin, open file in kate from dolphin, dolphin frozen
<ovidiu-florin> close file from kate (the one oppened form dolphin)
<ovidiu-florin> get error in dolphin: "KDEInit nu a putut executa „/usr/bin/kate”"
<ovidiu-florin> click ok
<ovidiu-florin> Dolphin is now usable
<ovidiu-florin> translation: KDEInit could not execute „/usr/bin/kate”
<valorie> hmmm, both still usable....
<ovidiu-florin> it hapens on 2 computers
<ovidiu-florin> my laptop and my work computer
<ovidiu-florin> if relevant, I'm using btrfs
<valorie> aha, I did get kate to crash
<valorie> but nothing froze
<ovidiu-florin> If I start dolphin from Konsole, I get no output when frozen
<valorie> have you filed bko bugs?
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't filed any bugs for this yet
<ovidiu-florin> what is http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/kdelibs5-dev ?
<ovidiu-florin> the name seems to point to something that doesn't exist, there's ni KDE 5
<ovidiu-florin> no*
<soee> ovidiu-florin: check https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343613 & https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339094
<ubottu> KDE bug 343613 in general "Dolphin hangs when opening a file with Kate while Kate is already open" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<ubottu> KDE bug 339094 in general "Dolphin hangs up when opening a file in Kate from it. Only happen when using a already open kate session." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: that looks like kdelibs for unported applications
<valorie> we have to have those until all apps are ported to KF5
<ovidiu-florin> so this bug appears to be fixed
<ovidiu-florin> but we still have it in Vivid
<ovidiu-florin> CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindQt4.cmake:886 (MESSAGE):
<ovidiu-florin>   Could NOT find QtCore.
<ovidiu-florin> I guess installing libqt4-core would fix it
<ovidiu-florin> no
<Riddell> hola chicos
<ovidiu-florin> hola Riddell como estas?
<Riddell> Sput: solid freeze is about to happen on thursday, any final quassel due?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can we get this fix in? http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kate.git&a=commit&h=5207e49a84145e21060f3b5beff302a437cfeccd
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: es el dia de plasma cinco punt tres beta, es muy excitable!
<ovidiu-florin> oh, I see now that, that fix wasn't released yet
<ovidiu-florin> horrible
<valorie> freezes are sometimes inconvenient
<soee> want some cool frezes ? :) try using nvidai propriety driver with nvidia-prime
<valorie> heh
<soee> if you will be lucky to get throiugh black screen or plymouth freeze, you will get freeze in sddm or just after login
<soee> there is more cool stuff, we cant use different tty because whole command line is spammend y some error all the time
<Sput> Riddell: can do a release today or tomorrow
<sitter> Riddell: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI#Prevent_Merge.2FBuild_Fail
<Riddell> if I do a debcommit -a -r -R it gives a tag like debian/5.9.0-0ubuntu2 which then can't be pushed "remote: [ REJECTED ] refs/tags/debian/5.9.0-0ubuntu2: referenced object under refs/tags/ must be an annotated tag"
<Riddell> now what does that mean
<Riddell> sitter: ack
<Riddell> Sput: pronto pronto! :)
<sitter> Riddell: that the pkg-kde server hooks are incompatible with debcommit
<yofel> they're fine with us putting the tags in the debian/ namespace?
<Riddell> I wouldn't expect they are
<yofel> I put a working tagging command in kubuntu-archive-upload which is commented out as I never actually tested it
<Riddell> mparillo: how did you get on with virualbox last night?
<sitter> yofel: I do wonder though if it matters since the versions do not conflict anyway what with ubuntu revisions
<yofel> hm
<Riddell> sitter: they /might/ conflict
<sitter> how so?
<Riddell> obviously not in kubuntu packages cos we're awesome but some ubuntu packages have conflicted
<yofel> how does one see whether a tag is annotated?
<sitter> well... ubuntu :P
<sitter> yofel: git show $tag supposedly
<sitter> or in gitk you can click on the tag
<yofel> hm, "okular Debian release 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu1", not quite there yet..
<Riddell> kf5.9 upload seems to be going ok but I'm confused/worried by the regressions here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 20 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<sitter> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/~jr/patch-parser/kubuntu_vivid_archive.html
<sitter> such a wall of patch
<yofel> something like this should work: git-buildpackage --git-ignore-branch --git-tag-only --git-debian-tag='ubuntu/%(version)s' --git-debian-tag-msg='%(pkg)s Ubuntu release %(version)s'
<Riddell> sitter: you didn't move it out of ~jr ?
<sitter> Riddell: no
<sitter> Riddell: workspace stable says 09:21:11 dpkg-source: error: cannot read source/debian/patches/kubuntu_default-systray-applets.diff: No such file or directory
<mparillo> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1441843 does not seem to apply to Kubuntu (at least on VMware Player 6.0.5 build-2443746) I just used today's ISO.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1441843 in Ubuntu CD Images "X server fails to start on post-final Beta Lubuntu Vivid desktop images in virtual machines" [High,Confirmed]
<Riddell> mparillo: so it all ran fine?
<mparillo> I ran both the live mode and installer. That said, when I got the message to re-boot there were a bunch of squashfs errors, but I powered down the VM, and it came back up. The first time it came back up I had some strange messages in konsole, but I applied updates and re-booted again and everything seems fine.
<mparillo> But certainly nothing critical the way Lubuntu has.
<Riddell> phew :)
<Riddell> thanks mparillo 
<Riddell> the squashfs issue on shutdown from live I've seen and is inelegant but it's kindae below what I know about
<mparillo> Since I had kate and dolphin open, I wonder if it is related to the discussion earlier today on #kubuntu-devel
<mparillo> it = the strange messages in my konsole
<ovidiu-florin> there's no Open Konsole here in the dolphin context menu anymore, why?
<Riddell>  maybe it's a kdelibs4->kf5 integration issue
<ovidiu-florin> konsole is ported, dolphin is ported
<ovidiu-florin> what's there in beteeen?\
<Riddell> dolphin isn't ported in the version we ship
<soee> There is new 15.04 revie on g+
<soee> *review
<soee> https://plus.google.com/+AJReissig/posts/Q6qXEYuLqGP
<Riddell> gosh 20 mins
<soee> yeah people these days prefere less talk more nice video :)
<soee> such reviews shoudl have ~ 5 minutes showing the software
<Riddell> mparillo: good for promo on wire/social media?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> we should have packaging video tutorial like 10 lessons
<soee> so step by step all explained
<soee> than it would be much esier to potential packagers to start with it
<Riddell> frecel: we need to get this digikam release tested and in a PPA
<frecel> Riddell: downloading it right now
<frecel> Sorry about sunday, just as we started talking my phone went crazy and I needed to go do some damage control
<soee> :=)
<frecel> and now I'm back to working 13hour days for a week or so
<frecel> I'm actually about to head off to work in about 10 minutes
<frecel> its 5:37 here, it should be illegal to be awake this early
<frecel> Riddell: works like a dream
<Riddell> frecel: great, I'll copy it over
<Riddell> frecel: up now in kubuntu-ppa/backports thanks for your help https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=vivid
<mparillo> Riddell: On it (https://plus.google.com/+AJReissig/posts/Q6qXEYuLqGP) Thanks soee.
<BluesKaj> not my cuppa tea
<soee> ~.~
<mparillo> I use Passwordsafe which is built on wxWidgets and the theming does not seem to mesh well with any of the three themes on Plasma 5 (for example, a checkbox is almost invisible). Where is a good place to ask about that kind of thing?
<Riddell> ask passwordsafe whyever they use wxwidgets and not qt like a sensible project :)
<mparillo> I know the reply..."It's open-source...have a go"
<yofel> IIRC wx just used the gtk themes, and I don't think there's a gtk3 theme that fits good into plasma5
<Riddell> we do set orion
<Riddell> should be set in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<mparillo> Yes, I see that: gtk-theme-name=Orion
<yofel> yeah, that is at least tolerable, but not good
<Riddell>  the toolbars looks similar, is why I picked it
<yofel> right, I don't think we have something better either :/
<Riddell> a breeze theme for gtks2 and 3 was promised, dunno how that's going
 * genii makes more coffee
<darthanubis> wake up to plasmashell dead
<darthanubis> well I still have graphic effects, just no desktop or taskbar
<darthanubis> or wallpaper
<darthanubis> whats the cmd to restart the shell?
<darthanubis> guess I'll install all these updates and see if it fixes or brings any stability
<darthanubis> looks like there is some breeze,plasma, and sddm stuff inthere
 * darthanubis crosses fingers
<darthanubis> lets see if I can log out
<yofel> Riddell: do you remember why we depend on a specific mysql version for akonadi? We don't even ship multiple ones in the archive..
<Riddell> yofel: nope, is it some ubuntu policy to not accidently compile against another one like boost maybe?
<yofel> this is the runtime dep, the build one is already "just" libmysqlclient-dev.
<yofel> meh, I'll write a mail to the ML, this packaging doesn't match reality at all
<darthanubis> sweet, can logout now!
<darthanubis> still getting this message about mscorefonts installer, and I know the package installed successfully
<BluesKaj> so is apt-get no longer needed ? replaced by just apt ?
<ScottK> BluesKaj: It's not replaced.  Both are still there.  Use whichever you prefer.
<ScottK> yofel: If the MySQL dependency is generated from shlibs, then that's normal library versioning at work.  It should just need a no change rebuild for the new ABI.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, kind of like apt without the "get"  even tho i use short alaises for those commands I like the ideaof a progressbar when upgrading and installing 
<ScottK> My fingers are sufficiently trained I've never managed to use it.
<yofel> ScottK: it's not, it's manually hardcoded, as in:
<yofel> Depends: mysql-client-core-5.5 |          mysql-client-core-5.6 |         mariadb-client-core-5.5 |         mariadb-client-core-10.0
<yofel> see the mail I just sent
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> No idea then.
<mparillo> I still seem to need apt-get  autoremove -y Seems to choke on simply apt, but otherwise I save four characters and get a nifty progress bar.
<yofel> you could also set APT::Get::AutomaticRemove "1" in apt.conf - then you can skip that
<Riddell> hmm kubotu all silent on trello changes :(
<Riddell> frecel: how would you like a useful task?
<Riddell> frecel: kamoso needs testing and packaged https://trello.com/c/1nORCQl8/49-test-package-kamoso
<kubotu> [15.04 :: To Do :: test/package kamoso ++ ]
<yofel> that would be sweet, even if it needs an FFE
<Riddell> yofel: not going to happen in vivid :)
<Riddell> and actually looking at it it'll get complex
<yofel> oh well
<Riddell> needs qt 5 gstreamer packaged
<yofel> geh
<Riddell> and kf5 kpurpose
<yofel> yeah, not vivid then
<Riddell> frecel: so maybe not an easy task then ↑
<Riddell> and kamoso isn't released, it's just that apol asked me for testers and maybe some CI packaging
<Riddell> ok I'm off, Adéu
 * ahoneybun is on the Ubuntu Membership Board
<yofel> ahoneybun: congrats :)
<ahoneybun> yofel: thanks :)
<xennex81> how are you doing ovidiu-florin 
<xennex81> ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Congratulations. But what does it mean that you are on the Membership Board? Do you get to evaluate membership applications?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Congratulations. But what does it mean that you are on the Membership Board? Do you get to evaluate membership applications?
<lordievader> Whoops.
<xennex81> whoopsie
<xennex81> the s/ first/ second thing did not work in #kubuntu :P
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yes
<xennex81> or is it tied to individual members?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Fancy :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yea lol
<xennex81> :)
<xennex81> I'm hearing you! :P
<xennex81> lol
<xennex81> (I'm busy with getting some development time ready for Calligra :) )
<xennex81> minus the space at the end
<xennex81> (have my first builds ready of the stock software...)
<yofel> xennex81: the s/ thing is a kubotu thing. kubuntu is not in #kubuntu
<yofel> s/kubuntu/kubotu/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "xennex81: the s/ thing is a kubotu thing. kubotu is not in #kubuntu"
<yofel> -.-
<soee> someone tested lately nvidia-prime with propriety drivers ?
<xennex81> :)
<xennex81> hahahahahahaha
<xennex81> i like kobuto
<xennex81> but I am not sure if I spell it right haha
<xennex81> s/kobuto/kubotu/
<kubotu> xennex81: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> only works on the previous line 
<xennex81> it doesn't want me to be late
<xennex81> :P :(
<xennex81> i see
<xennex81> it doesn't want me to use it on the previous line yes
<xennex81> hrm..
<xennex81> ..
<xennex81> .................
<xennex81> s/...../blaat/
<kubotu> xennex81 meant: "blaat............"
<xennex81> :)
<xennex81> haha i like scripts :) ..... i wish i had more :P
<ahoneybun> KF 5.9!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you get yourself as a member of the membership board?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> gosh, how exciting :)
<ahoneybun> I know :)
<soee> sgclark: hiho
<ahoneybun> darn crazy
<xennex81> congratulations then :), even if I don't know what it is ? : ) :P
<ahoneybun> soee: I don't dare install the drivers
<xennex81> everything in life should be revertible
<xennex81> if it is not okay
<ahoneybun> xennex81: not sure about those drivers
<ahoneybun> *should be*
<xennex81> just undo everything rm -rf /
<ahoneybun> right lol
<xennex81> i mean undo that also
<xennex81> it should be possible lol
<xennex81> everything that is not okay :p
<xennex81> :P
<ahoneybun> If I had saved a list of the packages and removed the blacklist of the drivers it should work
<xennex81> I currently have a KDE that cannot select a different Window Decoration theme because the current one makes it crash
<ahoneybun> just easier to reinstall
<ahoneybun> g2g brb
<xennex81> bye
<xennex81> there are many themes for that (perhaps) that makes the tool crash
<xennex81> segfault, whenever you load it
<soee> ahoneybun: well i have them installed but cant use :)
<soee> im on intel profile atm
<xennex81> i'm not sure how to clear that setting, it is in the .kde I think
<soee> nvidia driver makes plymouth freeze
<xennex81> blah that's bad
<soee> ~.~
<xennex81> found, kwinrc
<xennex81> that is an essential component
<xennex81> you can't have it freeze like that :P
<soee> nah you can get used to, when working on a dev version
<ovidiu-florin> xennex81: I'm trying to recover from a headake
<ovidiu-florin> that still won't let me go
<ovidiu-florin> I can't do anything
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know what's happening
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Too much birthday alcohol?
<ovidiu-florin> I suspected at first
<ovidiu-florin> but actually I didn't drink that much
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't even get drunk
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad :(
<soee> who thinks im the boss ?
<soee> ahoneybun: win http://wstaw.org/m/2015/04/14/snapshot5.png
<soee> wfter logout i had only black screen but hard reset and it somehow started
<soee> with EGL panel is whole white - no effects, but with GLX it seems to work
<soee> brb one more reboot to check if it will work
<soee> back
<soee> someone can confirm that with latest updates, rightclick on desktop not working ?
<stoocot> soee: I can, also desktop search is completely broken 
<soee> oO
<soee> well i can search for applications in krunner
<soee> *cant
<soee> so indeed it is broken
<xennex81> ovidiu-florin: I think it is a cause for more water drinking in any case ;-) !
<xennex81> but nice to see you're back
<xennex81> not doing anything or not being able to do anything Is Something I Am Used To :P.
<xennex81> I am wondering if you 're still or still would be interested.... if You'd Still Be Interested in having a look at what i had been writing about the ...*gasp*... argh... website... ?
<xennex81> if I am to or were to make it as image-rich As I Could ?
<xennex81> s/if I am to or were to/If I am to make it or were to/
<kubotu> xennex81 meant: "If I am to make it or were to make it as image-rich As I Could ?"
<xennex81> lol
<xennex81> I just need a better mouse for image manipulation lol
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> I've skimmed over your mail
<ovidiu-florin> I'll read it again though
 * ahoneybun high fives soee
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'd like to finish the Team page and the publish it
<ovidiu-florin> and do the rest after
<ovidiu-florin> any reason not to?
<ovidiu-florin> soee ahoneybun anyone else ^^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sounds good
<soee> there is this bug in menu on small screens i reported on github
<ovidiu-florin> which menu?
<ovidiu-florin> main navigation?
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<ovidiu-florin> soee: do you have a fix for it, or do I have to investigate?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: its simple, i explained it in bugreport i think
<ahoneybun> sup ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> oh Team page
<soee> and we need to make better banner on frontpage
<ovidiu-florin> soee: go to ahoneybun for that
<ovidiu-florin> soee: I can't find through inspect element the css selector for .skt-mob-menu 
<soee> ovidiu-florin: ill make a sample tomorrow to show you how i would see
<soee> it
 * ahoneybun hates the Ubuntu Wiki
<soee> ovidiu-florin: resize page to smaller size
<ahoneybun> what do you have in mind soee
<soee> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> banner soee
<soee> separate background image and text etc
<ovidiu-florin> soee: check it out now (navigation)
<ahoneybun> have a slight trans background for the text and images?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: yes its fine now, but the menu button and logo arent verticaly centered in this to panel hight
<soee> woudl be got to fix it
<ovidiu-florin> can you make a pull request for that?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<soee> Riddell: ping
<soee> users report the same 2 issues we did: https://plus.google.com/103063697074786093032/posts/PJhPtdxMfDX
<Riddell> mm meh, I'll test it out tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> W: Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<ovidiu-florin> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<soee> kernel upgrade
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: wait a bit and try again
<valorie> I have the same issues soee reports
<valorie> where should this be reported?
<valorie> ie: no right-click on teh desktop, krunner doesn't search
<valorie> in fact, it doesn't add 2+3
<valorie> I guess I'll file it on krunner on bko
<Riddell> valorie: one on krunner and one of plasma-framework
<Riddell> bugs.k.o and launchpad 
<Riddell> if you can
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> apt-cache policy krunner yields nothing
<valorie> what do we call it?
<valorie> I mean, our packagename
<Riddell> krunner source package
<valorie> eeek, lost without my krunner
<valorie> omg, search isn't working in kicker either
<Riddell> frameworks-krunner in bugs.kde.org
<valorie> ok
<valorie> apt-cache policy tells me I have neither
<valorie> apt install can't find it
<Riddell> libkf5runner5 is the library
<valorie> something wicked this way comes
<Riddell> which is what has changed
<valorie> that I do have
<valorie> do you happen to know our version of krunner since apt-cache is being so stupid?
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10824300/
<valorie> none of those sound right
<valorie> and search for frameworks-krunner finds null
<Riddell> valorie: 5.2.95
<valorie> ty
<Riddell> valorie: https://bugs.kde.org/describecomponents.cgi?product=frameworks-plasma
<Riddell> valorie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework
<Riddell> valorie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krunner
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> plasma components?
<valorie> I assume
<Riddell> hmm here is no frameworks-krunner
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how's it going
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can I put a load of anarchist vegans in the office this weekend?
<Riddell> they'll be well behaved
<valorie> but will they wear kilts?
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's with the anarchist vegans
<Riddell> valorie: unlikely, they're from england
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do they use KDE?
<valorie> too bad, vegans should all wear kilts
<valorie> heck, guys in Seattle wear them 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they will if they want a bed for the night
<valorie> even if they are utilikilts
<shadeslayer> lol
 * valorie spreads the rumour that Riddell beds vegans to get them to use KDE
<valorie> so naughty
<shadeslayer> Nim still uses OS X
<shadeslayer> I think he's failing at that if that is his agenda
<valorie> frameworks: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346191
<ubottu> KDE bug 346191 in components "no right-click menus on the desktop after today's updates" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> krunner: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346190
<ubottu> KDE bug 346190 in filesearch "Search no longer works after today's updates (Vivid beta Kubuntu), nor does math" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> confirmations, please
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1444195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1444195 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "desktop search no longer functions" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> Riddell: seems the installer bug will be fixed soon
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877 ^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,In progress]
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krunner/+bug/1444196 - confirm please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1444196 in krunner (Ubuntu) "Krunner no longer responds to user input" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> all of them
<ahoneybun> valorie: let me reboot after those updates and try brb
<valorie> yes, I'm glad I rebooted after the updates so I could report this stuff on day one
<valorie> also weird that G+ is now where we find this stuff......
<valorie> I guess I'll go add those links and ask the plussers to confirm also
<valorie> done
<ahoneybun> krunner search, counts, and launches
<ahoneybun> valorie: *
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> all I did was update, restart, and then test
<claydoh> laptop udated just now, confirming the bugs
<valorie> a bit of a Heisenbug situation, I fear
<ahoneybun> no updates left
<claydoh> updating the media center now
<stoocot> ahoneybun: maybe you used mirror, not main repo server and it's not in sync yet? I was affected by these bugs about 8 hours ago 
<ahoneybun> kf 5.9 was installe
<ahoneybun> stoocot: so same version
<stoocot> right, strange difference
<stoocot> ahoneybun: what's about your right-click desktop menu?
<ahoneybun> all good
<valorie> and kicker/kickoff search/launch?
<claydoh> valorie: both mine have all the bugs, not going to bother checking the third one
<valorie> there are two bko bugs, and two in launchpad
<valorie> confirmation needed for all 4 bug reports
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-15
<mparillo> valorie: You mentioned some bugs needed to be verified? I just upgraded and re-booted.
<valorie> mparillo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krunner/+bug/1444196 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346190 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346191 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1444196 in krunner (Ubuntu) "Krunner no longer responds to user input" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> KDE bug 346190 in filesearch "Search no longer works after today's updates (Vivid beta Kubuntu), nor does math" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 346191 in components "no right-click menus on the desktop after today's updates" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> what?
<valorie> partman was not my bug
<valorie> damn it
<valorie> anyway, off to dinner
 * ahoneybun thinks getting notifications about snapchat on his awesome KDE desktop is bada**
<ahoneybun> the partman one is getting worked on anyway
<mparillo> valorie: Thank you. The launchpad bugs I could verify were already verified. On BKO, I could only add a comment, which I did.
<mparillo> Do only special people get to change a BKO bug Status from Unconfirmed to Confirmed?
<darthanubis> still doesn't reboot from GUI
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-jJytQt1P.png
<darthanubis> The package definately installed from cmdline with no errors
<valorie> mparillo: yes, it takes karma
<valorie> you can ask for more, and will probably get it
<valorie> ask in #kde-bugs 
<valorie> when europeans will be awake
<valorie> darthanubis: did you try `sudo apt install -f` ?
 * valorie just had the last dinner with husband for long months -- he flies out tomorrow for his half-year long hike: http://bobofwashington.blogspot.com
<valorie> mparillo: thanks for the confirmation
<darthanubis> Why would I do that if there is nothing to force? 
<darthanubis> As I said, the package is installed. 
<valorie> darthanubis: true
<valorie> and usually that's what it says
<soee> good morning
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> Riddell: did you get info about this 2 bugs after KF 5.9 upgrade ?
<Riddell> soee: krunner not searching and no right click
<Riddell> neither of which I seem to be affected by but I'll try a live cd now
<Riddell> not to hard to revert krunner and plasma frameworks I guess
<Riddell> but hopefully frameworks dudes can say what's up, such bugs go against all their stability guarantees
<soee> Riddell: nice, 2 users reported it on g+ and today one on support channel
<soee> Riddell: good news is i was able to run nvidia drivers finally, but its worth mentione taht only 346 version works here
<Riddell> oh nice
<soee> with 340 we can experiance what i mentioned in last comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1428328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428328 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime needs sddm support" [Medium,Fix released]
<tsdgeos> Riddell: krunner does nothing here too
<tsdgeos> may be related to that half of the frameworkrs are still in 5.8.0
<Riddell> oh that's a thought, the qa stuff has broken and blocked half the transitions
<Riddell> soee: are you able to enable proposed and check if that helps?
<soee> Riddell: im on my PC @ work now so i do not want to break it :D
<Riddell> ok I just installed today's daily and it does that have problems, installing proposed now..
<Riddell> yep all solved by upgrading to -proposed, yay
<Riddell> qa tools causing qa problems :)
<Riddell> but strictly speaking they are valid bugs, no reason you should have to upgrade all frameworks at once
<soee> hmm
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<vip> hi ho, anybody experienced no right mouse/wheel working on desktop after latest update (vivid)?
<sitter> Riddell: workspace still broken on ci
<Riddell> vip: yep, upgrade to vivid-proposed should fix it
<vip> Riddell: thank you
<Blizzz> Congrats! The first word my son can spell is Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> Blizzz: yay, lovely!
<Riddell> mparillo: worth a twitter post surely? :) ↑
<Blizzz> :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: did you ever get to do the muon banners?
<Riddell> soee: does muon-discover start for you?
<Riddell> vip: ↑ can you test too?
<vip> it starts, shows slider
<soee> Riddell: ues and i have an extra window with info trhat im using new kwallet, and it asks me if i want to move wallet content to new version
<soee> *yes
<soee> vip: you are first time on this channel or i havent noticed you before ?
<Riddell> thanks vip, soee. I found my problem seems it was a proxy settings and an issue in kio
<mparillo> Blizzz: Assuming I quote you, is that the way you would like to be quoted, or is that all a joke. You know that subtle UK humour that we Yanks miss.
<Blizzz> mparillo: yep. and no joke.
<soee> Riddell: thanks for the fix to Web Browser plasmoid
<Riddell> de nada :)
<vip> soee: I'm usually here when I step onto showstopper bug ;)
<soee> vip: maybe you want to stay for a longer and sometimes help with testing isos etc. ? ~.~
<Riddell> we'll need lots of testing over the next 10 days
<Riddell> actually 8 days
<vip> soee: Marcin Sągol?
<soee> vip: yup
<vip> soee: last time i've tried kubuntu isos under vbox, there was black screen ;)
<vip> so I decided to early upgrade to alphas, betas, etc
<vip> soee: but sure, I can test them
<soee> vip: beta 2 isos worked fine for me in VB
<soee> Riddell: maybe add him to testers if hes fine with it ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you add vip to testers call?
<soee> vip: cool, than stay on the channel and is new isos are ready for tests, kubotu will call you ;)
<soee> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> 'morning soee :)
<vip> soee: ok
<soee> ahoneybun: ping
<xennex81> I'm still doing the writeup on the website but it taking a bit long.. and Calligra is again failing on me ;-) :(.
<soee> LO
<xennex81> hi
<soee> LO = libre office ;D
<soee> but yes, hiho
<ovidiu-florin> hello blue geared planet :D
<Riddell> mparillo: maybe a wire post pointing to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/beta-plasma-5-3-features ?
<mparillo> On it. That said, we will not get them until backports?
<Riddell> mparillo: just give a warning about the qr code :)
<Riddell> mparillo: yeah backports but the article includes a pointer to a CI image which includes it
<mparillo> Warning?
<Riddell> mparillo: with a smiley :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> it's a secret link to this classic photo from akademy https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/11502661506
<BluesKaj> ok, after upgrading to the new kernel version we have missing context menus on the desktop and some in the panel. I suppose you guys arfe aware of this already ?
<BluesKaj> are
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yeah, install frameworks packages from vivid-proposed
<soee> :)
<xennex81> lol libre office is too ugly and it still doesn't work ;-)
<xennex81> haha
<xennex81> 'lo
<soee> :o
<xennex81> I was just about to get something and then it crashed again
<xennex81> :(
<soee> works fine for me
<Riddell> google docs is your friend
<BluesKaj> Riddell, not going the propsed route, i can live with it for now
<soee> xennex81: calligra doesnt work for you or crashes? LO the same : )
<soee> your machine is broken
<xennex81> no LO doesn't crash
<xennex81> my heart is broken
<xennex81> :(
<xennex81> you were so nice to me before :p
<xennex81> :P
 * soee hugs xennex81
<BluesKaj> !enter | xennex81
<xennex81> aaaah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter
<xennex81> aaw
<BluesKaj> xennex81, refain fom overuse of the enter key please
<xennex81> i do my best, my friend....
<xennex81> i sometimes cannot express myself fully in one line and I sometimes also have trouble knowing what to say.....
<xennex81> my APOLOGIES
<xennex81> that is just how chat goes, get used to it?
<xennex81> i once had someone who wanted me to use less enters because her chat program made a sound on every new line
<xennex81> seriously...
<xennex81> instead of turning off the sound really, she wanted me to chat differently.
<xennex81> princess on the pea we call that, and it can apply to guys as well ;-).
<BluesKaj> call it what you want , it's irrelavent to this chat ..please stay on topic
<xennex81> i'm on the topic of getting to do something for your team, that's what I'm doing
<xennex81> now stay away if you don't like it, I was just chatting a little with this soee person, nothing bad, nothing much
<xennex81> you don't have to go make a problem out of every small issue as if it is all around and all prevalent
<xennex81> and there is nothing else going on in this chat either
<xennex81> so what's the problem...
<xennex81> i'm sorry if I broke your concentration
<BluesKaj> xennex81, blah blah blah
<xennex81> yeah, bla bla bla
<xennex81> now bye
<BluesKaj> good riddance 
<Riddell> oh dear
<xennex81> little children you are
<Riddell> oh dear oh dear
<BluesKaj> my ngoodness :)
<soee> ~.~
 * sitter feels like pointing out that it's not tuesday and drama must only happen on tuesday
<sitter> stop screwing with my schedule!
<soee> ;D
<BluesKaj> the guy was musing in here yesterday about mostly nothing ...lost patience
<BluesKaj> Riddell, what is the proposed ppa/repos? I might give it a try
<Riddell> BluesKaj: software-properties-kde -> updates -> unreleased
<Riddell> I think it is
<soee> Riddell: following Alberto's comment here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1428328 it would be good after release to mentione somewhere that 346 driver shoudl be used id one wants to use propriety 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428328 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime needs sddm support" [Medium,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I found software-properties-kde -> updates -> prereleased in muon, giving that a try
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I installed the plasma-framework from the proposed. Is it safe to upgrade the rest of the packagesin that repos or should I drop it ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: dunno, best drop it if you don't want to play risky
<Riddell> BluesKaj: would be good to confirm if it is plasma-framework specifically too
<BluesKaj> Riddell, good, will do, thanks
<BluesKaj> no change after installing plasma-frameworks ...maybe a relogin 
<BluesKaj> nope, logout doesn't work 
<BluesKaj> ok, the plasma-frameworks di the trick Riddell, context menus seem to be restored
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> and I just uploaded kate so maybe it can transition to -release shortly
 * BluesKaj wonders about the rest of the package in prereleased :)
<BluesKaj> gonna give it a try anyway just to see what happens ...still have 14.10 on the other HDD :)
<sitter> Riddell: kate broken, okteta broken
<sitter> workspace still broken
<Riddell> meh it's just fuzz http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_kate/6/console
<Riddell> what's a good way to unfuzz that?
<Riddell> fixed I hope
<sitter> Riddell: standard scenario I linked you yesterday
<sitter> simply hop into stable remove the patch, hop into unstable merge stable and push all three
<sitter> in fact you'd also get away with simply removing it in stable as the merger would then take care of unstable
<Riddell> sitter: I did just remove it, I was confused by it saying it was fuzzy but it's not
<sitter> ah
<sitter> well, it could be fuzzy against stable
<Riddell> and okteta was never uploaded with 14.12.3 for some reason 
<sitter> uh, needs more qa
<BluesKaj> ok, ugraded with the proposed repos enabled  looking good so far
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I suppose after this successful upgrade with proposed I should disable it for the time being
<BluesKaj> which I just did for safety's sake 
<Riddell> yes
<BluesKaj> for some reason dolphin and some others don't use the colour scheme chosen in system settings, yet others like kate do use the chosen colour...wonder gives 
<BluesKaj> what gives
<Riddell> BluesKaj: dolphin is kdelibs4, system settings is kf5
<Riddell> although they should be synced
<BluesKaj> ok , still kde4, didn't ralize 
<BluesKaj> realize rather
<BluesKaj> I should have checked
<BluesKaj> I've been trying to set the fonts in apps requiring root permissins with kdesudo systemsettings5 in krunner but only the text inside the file contents uses the settings, the toolbars and titles etc still use the small default fonts
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry, did anyone run applications?
<Riddell> sgclark: what what?
<sgclark> applications due out tomorrow?  or was it plasma ? gosh I am scattered
<sgclark> Riddell: ok let me rephrase - anything I can do to be useful that involves a script?
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma beta was out yesterday
<Riddell> applications was out an hour ago :)
<sgclark> doh
<Riddell> packaging either would be lovely
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> involves merging from kubuntu_unstable
<sgclark> this kde-ci was more work than I ever imagined
<sgclark> Riddell: I thought our script does that now?
<sgclark> s/was/is/
<kubotu> sgclark: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> sgclark: I thought so too but I haven't checked
<Riddell> yofel: thanks for uploading akonadi, accepted
<sgclark> did we have complaints on my last frameworks batch?
<Riddell> sgclark: nothing that is packagers fault, I got the fix for the kpeople overlapping translations upstream and plasma-frameworks is still stuck in -proposed due to some cmake failures it highlighted in kate/okteta which breaks some bits of plasma
<Riddell> but that's all upstream's fault not ours :)
<sgclark> okies
<yofel> follow up mail for akonadi coming, this thing is sooo... ... fun
<Riddell> yofel: you'll be pleased to know akonadi-qt5 is due for release in the coming few months so you can have twice the fun packaging that
<yofel> \o/
<debfx> yofel: when allowing alternative mysqld implementations in the akonadi mysql package you also have to consider that there is an apparmor profile
<debfx> which may or may not break them
<yofel> hm, true. But shouldn't that be solved by our wrapper script and our own profile?
<sgclark> Riddell: applications is a stable release right?
<yofel> Sure, it can be that a server doesn't quite behave like the official server, but then I don't quite believe it should be an alternative for it...
<Riddell> sgclark: yep 15.04.0 https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.04.0.php
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> sgclark: it's to go into kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> so it needs merged into a magic new branch i think
<Riddell> kubuntu_vivid_backports
<Riddell> sgclark: so I think it's kubuntu_stable branch needs branched to be called kubuntu_vivid_backports
<sgclark> okies. will start with ninjas to test, then I do believe sitter made a backport branch.. need to dig up that email
<Riddell> sgclark: put it into here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sbeattie> Hi yofel, I see you have an akonadi package in vivid-proposed. Are you working on additional issues, and if so, can you fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1440501 as well? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440501 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Can not load mysql-akonadi apparmor profile" [High,Confirmed]
<Riddell> debfx: you agee with sbeattie's patch? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203386144/akonadi_1.13.0-2ubuntu4.debdiff
<Riddell> sbeattie: yofel should be around soon to review else I'll take a look in the morning
<sbeattie> Riddell: thanks.
<debfx> Riddell: yes, but needs some testing first since the profile has been broken (not loaded) for some time
<soee> Riddell: when those packages might be released from proposed ?
<Riddell> soee: when okteta compiles
<soee> Riddell: ok, thanks
<debfx> Riddell: seems to be fine.  I didn't see any denials from apparmor in my tests.
<Riddell> great thanks debfx 
<soee> iv post about nvidia drivers: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/5z3k8xaP1FA
<soee> *posted
<soee> to inform users that they shoudl use 346 driver version if tehy have nvidia
<tuv0k> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-jJytQt1P.png
<tuv0k> so Iam really the only one with this issue?
<yofel> sbeattie, Riddell: I'll take a look
<soee> tuv0k: but yuo can install this package ?
<tuv0k> I've said here many times, the package is installed. 
<tuv0k> oh that was a question
<tuv0k> sorry
<tuv0k> yes, I can install the package, via cmdline and package manager
<tuv0k> It pulls the package, I agree to use it, it unpacks all the fonts, and installs them with zero errors
<tuv0k> something is not right
<soee> hmm i have it installed and dont have such messages
<tuv0k> it only pops up upon relogin to the desktopp
<tuv0k> well not pop, but appear in the notification area
<Riddell> tuv0k: I guess it's a debconf issue
<Riddell> that mscorefonts package needs a debconf dialogue
<Riddell> so that needs checking
<Riddell> sgclark: are you going to look at plasma or apps backports?
<sgclark> look at? I just ran apps and tons of failures
<Riddell> sgclark: what sort of failures?
<sgclark> I don't know what your asking my Riddell
<sgclark> git merge failed
<Riddell> sgclark: what's merging? isn't it new backports branches?
<sgclark> stable
<sgclark> into backports branch. which I suspect it is all the kde4 ones that failed maybe. I don't know
<Riddell> it sounds like you're doing the right thing
<Riddell> sgclark: give me an example of a failing one and I'll look at it
<sgclark> amor
<Riddell> that's the most important package, we need to get that one right!
<sgclark> damn straight lol
<sgclark> already took away my ktux
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ping
<soee> hi ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> you said you'd do something about the images
<ovidiu-florin> some converting to jpeg I think
<soee> ovidiu-florin: what images ?
<soee> oh that i do not remember
<soee> ovidiu-florin: i just said it would be good to add some plugin for lazy loading images
<ovidiu-florin> that's not helpful enough
<ovidiu-florin> if the image that get's loaded first is HUGE
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like there is no kubuntu_stable or _unstable for the kde4 applications so no merging needed for them, just dch -i and throw into the ppa and see what breaks
<ovidiu-florin> soee: do you think converting them to jpeg would be better?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<soee> ovidiu-florin: it shoudl decreese size but not sure home much it wil help
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> can someone confirm if mtp works with dolphin in vivid or kf5 utopic?
<_Groo_> hi Riddell 
<sgclark> Riddell: okies ty
<yofel> sbeattie: uploaded, thanks!
<Riddell> sgclark: there's 72 kf5 applications though so I guess lots will need packaging updated from kde4 https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.04.0.php
<yofel> how are you folks doing backports these days?
<sgclark> Riddell: ... welp I still have crap tons going on with my ci, I will do my best as I can.
<_Groo_> Riddell: do you have an android phone? does mtp works with vivid and dolphin?
<yofel> hm, let me fetch  my phone
<_Groo_> yofel: kio-mtp is broken since you guys changed the kf5 meta package... and although there is a kio-mtp.so in kf5 kio-extras, dolphin doesnt use it... so i cant install kio-mtp nor use the kf5 one
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kCFub3O5
<_Groo_> see the pastebin, this is for utopic
<yofel> well, dolphin is still qt4, so that wouldn't work I guess
<_Groo_> i believe its not working in vivid too
<_Groo_> thats why kio-mtp exists
<yofel> lets see
<_Groo_> but the kf5 meta package is not allowing it to install
<_Groo_> so you guys either change the plasma-desktop meta, or backport kio-mtp to utopic/vivid
<yofel> installing that worked fine here
<_Groo_> in vivid?
<yofel> yes
<_Groo_> so is the utopic kio-mtp thats broken
<yofel> although that sounds like something that should be there by default
<Riddell> kdelibs4 kio-mtp is installed by default
<yofel> oh wait, it's recommended o.O
<yofel> I wonder why I didn't have it..
<_Groo_> can you take a look at the utopic kio-mtp?
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/D0mbPGL8
<_Groo_> take a look at this pastebin with -o 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true'
<yofel> _Groo_: so, for me mtp seems to work fine in dolphin now that my packages are fixed
<yofel> _Groo_: and the utopic packages are practically unmaintained, you're better off just upgrading to vivid
<_Groo_> yofel: would it kill you guys to fix the plasma-desktop metapackage? it was working fine before the update... and yes, ill upgrade to vivid once its out
<_Groo_> i mean in kubuntu-ci utopic
<yofel> well, I'll leave that to sgclark or Riddell then. I have no idea how the utopic ci setup looks like
<sgclark> I have not touched utopic in the least, sitter is the one there..
<soee> oh searching works
<sbeattie> yofel: thank you!
<Riddell> I don't think anyone does utopic now
<yofel> well, _Groo_ does...
<yofel> or well, as in maintains, right, nobody
<Riddell> meh I'm stuck on okteta
<Riddell> these symbols files are horrible
<yofel> for backports? Just get rid of them
<Riddell> yofel: no in vivid
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okteta/4:14.12.3-0ubuntu3
<yofel> oh, bummer
<Riddell> running kubuntu-dev-tools/bin/kubuntu-update-symbols doesn't work
<yofel> ah yeah, fixing arm symbols post-upload is a mess :/
<Riddell> and downloading logs and running pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -c i386,amd64,arm64,armhf,powerpc,ppc64el buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-*  doesn't owrk
<Riddell> work
<Riddell> so I think I'll just mv *symbols *.symbols.amd64 and be done with it
<Sput> Riddell: 0.12.0 is tagged http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.12.0.tar.bz2
<Sput> as usual the release announcement will take a few days, but the binary won't change anymore, so feel free to package
<Sput> (no significant changes compared to rc1)
<yofel> Riddell: oh, and if you're already busy, mind taking a look at akonadi in unapproved? ^^
<Riddell> yofel, sbeattie: approved!
<yofel> thanks
<Riddell> ScottK, debfx: you guys are into quassel packaging, anyone able to update it for final or do I have to stop watching game of thrones?
<Riddell> jr_: ook
<jr_> ook
<Sput> Riddell: sorry, meant to do the release earlier, but work has been killing me yesterday and today :/
<Riddell> Sput: it's up!
<Sput> \o/
<Sput> thanks a lot!
<Riddell> debfx, ScottK: you owe me an episode of game of thrones :)
<ScottK> Riddell: You're welcome to any episode I have.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Was stuck doing actual paid work.
<Sput> that dreaded paid work!
<andreas_k> Hi tested the kubuntu installer and had two issues
<andreas_k> 1. for the kubuntu installer an breeze app icons is missing. there was used oxygen other.apps icon.
<andreas_k> 2. in the install overview the large icon in the white transludent are is sometimes arranged on top and sometimes vertical center.
<andreas_k> I can make an breeze app icon for the installer if you like and push it to the repository, but I need the name.
<Riddell> hi andreas_k, prth is our gsoc student who should be working on ubiquity this summer, he's your dude to fix these issues
<andreas_k> ok perfect. I don't find other issues the installation was well done.
<andreas_k> do you know the app icon name? Than you get an new one.
<sgclark> ScottK: I will be in Virginia August 12-16ish. We will need to try to plan a meeting again. We will be renting a car this time.
<Riddell> andreas_k: ubiquity-kde.png
<andreas_k> thanks
<Riddell> andreas_k: oh do you know Hugo or whoever does the breeze widget theme?
<Riddell> andreas_k: the wifi page on ubiquity shows an obvious problem, you can't easily tell if widgets are enabled or disabled
<ScottK> sgclark: OK.  Cool. At least as far as I know know, I'll be around.
<sgclark> great :) will ping you again when time is closer
<ScottK> Great.
<sgclark> ScottK: slso I am working on applications, I will let you know when I have updated seed
<andreas_k> Riddell: No I don't know Hugo, but I/you can ask Jens or Thomas. What do you need? I don't use wifi for my installation :-)
<ScottK> sgclark: OK.
<Riddell> andreas_k: other images used https://paste.kde.org/pitmrxub2
<Riddell> andreas_k: oh the libreoffice guy said it's too late for an update as part of the release next week but it can be added as a stable release update so people will get it on upgrading (which can be done during install)
<andreas_k> damn.
<andreas_k> I don't change anything only added more icons. there are no problems with the daily builds
<Riddell> andreas_k: I'm afraid it's the way software goes, you need to freeze at some point to stop more problems creeping in
<andreas_k> no problem. LO upgraded so often so no problem. I'm only sorry because the icons are quite old (2-3 weeks) so there are a huge number of missing icons.
<andreas_k> but to be honest LO icons are really fun for me.
<Riddell> andreas_k: you just work so fast we can't keep up with you :)
<andreas_k> that could be ;-)
<andreas_k> good night
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 16 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<Riddell> 16 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<valorie> besides the two bugs I reported yesterday, the only oddity I'm still experiencing is in the slideshow on the desktop
<valorie> when a new slide appears, the old one(s) are not erased -- just painted over
<Riddell> valorie: plasma-framework should be in -release now
<valorie> is that a kwin bug?
<Riddell> slideshow on desktop?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I have a new slide from a folder of astro pix etc.
<valorie> once per hour
<valorie> rather than the standard wallpaper
<valorie> but in the last 6 mo. or so, the previous image stopped being removed when a new one appeared
<valorie> no biggie, but rather strange
<valorie> i"m sure it's just a bit of code that got misplaces
<valorie> misplaced
<valorie> unsure exactly when it started, because I don't often look at my desktop
<Riddell> valorie: mm yes I see
<Riddell> valorie: upstream bug I'm pretty sure
<valorie> oh for sure
<valorie> but against kwin?
<valorie> plasmashell?
<Riddell> valorie: yes Plasma
<valorie> I'll ask in #plasma maybe
<valorie> ok
<Riddell> https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=plasmashell&format=guided
<Riddell> I suppose it might be fixed with plasma 5.3
<valorie> perhaps
<valorie> but I won't get that for a week?
<valorie> I could hold off until we have that and then file, since I seem to be the only person using slideshow
<Riddell> valorie: there has been zero changes to slideshow wallpapers in the last year so just file it
<valorie> ok
<Riddell> and mention that you need different sized images to see the issue
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-16
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 20 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> searching and rightclick on desktop work again :)
<soee> using kubuntu without krunner was a pain -.-
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh nice, well done :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 15 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<Riddell> 15 bugs to fix
<sitter> Riddell: okteta build still read, workspace build still red
<mustafam> Good morning, I am testing the latest beta with the latest updates, I had a crash in plasma, but when I press "Install Debug Symbols), I get "Could not find debug symbol packages for this application"
<sitter> Riddell: reckon we should replace one patch with a slightly less awful patch?
<sitter> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/commit/4ab6ab1b78617c51a6d9db4d03be2b3d75e7acc5
 * sitter feels like we should just leave it as it is until next sddm release
<sitter> or at least vivid+1 opens
<valorie> is SDDM now starting for new installs?
<valorie> without fiddling
<lordievader> That would be nice ;)
<valorie> to me that is one of the most important bugs to fix
<sitter> it isn't?
<soee> no sure, im on the same installation 
<valorie> it wasn't
<valorie> in teh beta
<vip> hi ho
<soee> valorie: check daily :)
<soee> hiho vip
<valorie> sorry, I don't have time to do that
<soee> ;)
<sitter> mh, the beta is like a month old :P
<valorie> husband flew out today and I'm now a trail widow
<mustafam> Now I installed plasma-workspace-dbg but it still lists /usr/bin/plasmashell with the list of files with no debug info
<soee> hmm there was some other meta package to download debug symbols i think but can't remember what it was
<soee> Riddell: ^
<mustafam> I did 
<mustafam> # dpkg -S /usr/bin/plasmashell
<mustafam> plasma-workspace: /usr/bin/plasmashell
<mustafam> so I installed plasma-workspace-dbg
<Riddell> mustafam: try plasma-desktop-dbg too
<mustafam> Downloading
<soee> ther eis pretty nice breeze trheme for yakuake
<mustafam> Riddell: Installing plasma-desktop-dbg didn't fix this
<Riddell> mustafam: what's the problem? you don't have debug symbols? do you have any debug symbols?
<Riddell> meh what is wrong with digikam?
 * sitter thinks the installer simply doesn't manage to resolve the package
<soee> if we remove korganizer (or kontact) - not sure what package adds entry to systray, this systray entry stays visible but does nothig as app was removed
<Riddell> so remove it too :)
<soee> this shoudl be done automagicaly
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<vip> hi
<Riddell> freeze day!
<Riddell> are you feeling cold?
<BluesKaj> not yet Riddell :)
<BluesKaj> <--- up early here, not quite insomnia , but close 
<lordievader> Riddell: It's cold here... Yesterday sunny and warm. Today cloudy and cold... :(
<Riddell> hoorah digikam was just missing a .install file not in bzr
<soee> ;-R
<mustafam> Riddell: Sorry for going, Internet disconnected
<mustafam> About the debug packages?
<Riddell> mustafam: pastebin the backtrack you have and we'll see what's missing
<ovidiu-florin> hello sexy people
<soee> hiho
<soee> Riddell: applications 15.04 will land in vivd before release ?
<soee> *vivid
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: In my imagination, once upon a time I could have replied back, but clearly your greeting was not for me.
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: why not?
<ovidiu-florin> anyone can be sexy
<Riddell> soee: no it's backports material and still needs a lot of work although sgclark did great stuff yesterday http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_15.04.0_vivid.html
<soee> ha :-) so vivd will gets all the best (Plasma 5.3 + apps 15.04) after its release :)
<soee> *get
<Riddell> gosh ubuntu unity live image just gives me a login screen I can't log into today, I guess that's what happens if you only do automated testing
<soee> i see a lot of devs work on some small screens laptops etc. hwo can you work liek that ? :)
<yofel> we like flexibility ;P
<sebas> very small pixels :)
 * sebas has quite simply good eyes
 * BluesKaj avoids ovidiu-florin's  look
<soee> sebas: but it leads to problems with eyes no ? :)
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ha?
<sebas> no, only if you force something, never take breaks, etc.
<sebas> if you have to bend forward all the time, your back's going to hurt at some point
<BluesKaj> <- old 
<sebas> the problem with "bad eyes" is really the problem to focus on something relatively close all the time, that's why looking out of the window (or at least focusing the eyes further away) regularly is important
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: do you think the website can be ready for next thursday?
<BluesKaj> sebas, yes, i can't use my laptop for extended periods of time, these old eyes begin to blur things
<ovidiu-florin> I'll tinker with the team page today and meanwhile I'll ping jose
<ovidiu-florin> and hope soee can help me with the image optimizations
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin :)
<soee> ovidiu-florin: onyl thing we can do is to pass them through some script that will compress them a bit and remove not needed stuff, than use lazy laoding on website
<ovidiu-florin> soee: I still think lazy load is not a good improvement
<soee> it is
<ovidiu-florin> but that image optimization, can you please take care of htat?
<mustafam> The laptop died after waking from sleep :( , I'll post the backtrace next time.
<ovidiu-florin> that's a terrible way to die
<soee> ovidiu-florin: http://premium.wpmudev.org/blog/10-best-image-optimization-plugins-to-speed-up-your-wordpress-site/
<mustafam> I have another problem, on a fresh install, pppoe doesn't work out-of-the-box
<mustafam> I have to install pppoe package
<mustafam> some problem with newer NM not working with ppp
<mustafam> *with ppp only
<soee> ovidiu-florin: tehy offer functionality to optimize already uplaoded photos and those that will be uploaded
<ovidiu-florin> on my brother's laptop, (Acer Aspire) after installation and Updates, doesn't boot anymore
<mustafam> I think we should include it in the default install
<ovidiu-florin> soee: I'm at work right now, can you put that in a trello card?
<mustafam> I talked about this NM pppoe problem previously on IRC, also on kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<mustafam> But not a good bug report, I thought I should ask here first.
<soee> ovidiu-florin: done
<ovidiu-florin> soee: thank you
<mustafam> Riddell: New NM doesn't work with ppp, requires pppoe binary, I think pppoe should be added to the default install, what do you think?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> mustafam: what's that for? 3g card or something?
<Riddell> isn't pppoe only for an adsl modem?
<mustafam> We use it for Broadband, I think it is used for DSL too.
<mustafam> It used to work until recent versions of NM that require pppoe binary, not only ppp
<Riddell> cyphermox: do you know if that's true? should network-manager recommend pppoe ?
<Riddell> ↑
<mustafam> I think this is the commit
<mustafam> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?h=nm-0-9-10&id=7955806a02db64b20079267743056d7d9d45af3b
<Riddell> cyphermox: I tidied up the oem bug a little, bug 1413521 for showing the folderview, bug 1444980 for it not being installed at all and bug 1444967 for it not working on ubuntu unity
<ubottu> bug 1413521 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Vivid) "desktop folderview needs to be added on first boot on oem installs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413521
<ubottu> bug 1444980 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu: oem-config-kde not installed on new oem systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444980
<ubottu> bug 1444967 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem mode does not start installer in unity vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444967
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark
<lordievader> Hey sgclark 
<cyphermox> Riddell: NM> well, if configure says so...
<cyphermox> Riddell: please just don't straight upload to the release, I'm working on some other fixes in a CI train silo..
<cyphermox> Riddell: for the oem bug; it seemed to work here for unity?
<Riddell> cyphermox: ubiquity-dm didn't load on virtualbox for me when in oem mode
<cyphermox> interesting
<cyphermox> I haven't done much testing in vbox, perhaps I'll get to it today
<cyphermox> did the reboot/eject/press enter thing work in your testing?
<Riddell> cyphermox: not recently no
<cyphermox> ah?
<cyphermox> might be broken because vbox still though :/
<cyphermox> I'll give unity a shot after I install vbox here
<Riddell> "Michał Zając (quintasan) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu
<Riddell> Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2016-04-22."
<Riddell> yay queuebot still loves us
<shadeslayer> queuebot ... ahaha
<yofel> ^^
<santa_> sitter: hi, I have seen your mail about the Vcs fields, I think I can offer you an script to add the vcs fields if there aren't any
<sitter> santa_: I think I got them all sorted earlier today
<santa_> sitter: ok
<jose> ovidiu-florin: you pinged me?
<Quintasan> I feel botish now
<Quintasan> ;_l
<Quintasan> ;_;
<ovidiu-florin> jose: heeeeey
<ovidiu-florin> I missed yu
<ovidiu-florin> you*
 * jose is getting ready to leave in 2m
<ovidiu-florin> how are you
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> when are you comming back?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: there were some problems with the kernel?
<ovidiu-florin> I keep seeing it in the Vivid updates
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ^^^
<jose> ovidiu-florin: in around 6 hours
<ovidiu-florin> I'll do something about the team page and the pictures today and tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> do you thing we can do the migration, or at least start it this weekend?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ^
<jose> yes
<jose> sure
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll ping you when I'm done
<ovidiu-florin> who else is here?
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: are you around?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: sorta, whats up?
<ovidiu-florin> kfunk: are you around?
<ovidiu-florin> I have an idea
<ovidiu-florin> and I want to try it out
<ovidiu-florin> I want to screencast while developing the Kubutnu site, or other KDE applications
<ovidiu-florin> make some kind of series
<ovidiu-florin> this can be good for promotion
<ovidiu-florin> and also to colaborate with whomever wan't to join in
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ping
<ovidiu-florin> what do you guys think?
<ovidiu-florin> good or bad idea?
<ovidiu-florin> or horrible, don't touch it with a 100 meter stick
<sgclark> not entirely familiar with screen cast.. is that like camera one while working or?
<Sho_> make sure you get a proper microphone
<ovidiu-florin> for the pilot, I'll just go with what I have
<ovidiu-florin> Sho_: ^
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: I capture my screen and possibly me
<sgclark> sure it is a good idea, but I am with Sho_ it has to be good quality.
<ovidiu-florin> I agree
<ovidiu-florin> I'll use the best I have, for now
<ovidiu-florin> and if this get's any audience, I'll invest more in it
<ovidiu-florin> would you guys like to be in my first?
<sgclark> I simply don't have time - I rarely get to seep atm, I am truly sorry
<sgclark> s/seep/sleep/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "I simply don't have time - I rarely get to sleep atm, I am truly sorry"
<santa_> sgclark: hey, I'm working on apps 15.04.0 for siduction, I might send you some simple patches to the mailing list
<ovidiu-florin> so, here it goes: https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/ces84ffh9dlffeqqlvi9kssb2ig
<ovidiu-florin> where is Rick?
<Riddell> busy making video podcasts about the eu I think
<sgclark> okies
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: did I miss that hangout?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you want to join in?
<ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08oImP7PJLo
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm, I am I correct in thinking kdelibs and kdepim family will still be around for a long while and at that old version branch? if so we need to do a check for those and update to the correct version. This is alot of more work that could be prevented :( what do you think?
<Riddell> sgclark: kdelibs will be around for ages, kdepim may get a kf5 version in 4 months, or it may not, who knows
<Riddell> but yes they should be packaged too
<sgclark> well yeah I have packaged them and uploaded
<sgclark> the problem is all these apps are looking for version 15.04
<sgclark> which does not exist
<Riddell> oh the something needs changed in the scripts to not update those build-deps
<sgclark> the update dev packages function could just do another check for those and update according me thinks
<sgclark> I will take a look at some point before the next batch of apps
<Riddell> there's a bunch of tweaks needed to kubuntu-initial-upload to make it smoother
<sgclark> yeah, better error handling for one lol
<sgclark> nothing like getting through a bunch of jobs and it barfing lol
<ovidiu-florin> soee: are you here?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn7A6ELikH4
<soee> ovidiu-florin: hi, i have som work atm
<santa_> sgclark: I can offer you an script to fix the kdelibs5-dev version, so with a few commands you could get it fixed for all the appliction packages and save time
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it died
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I thought so
<ahoneybun> the team page is in html not json
<ovidiu-florin> it is now
<ovidiu-florin> I removed the json
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've sent you a PM
 * ovidiu-florin goes to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ovidiu-florin> good night Humans
<ovidiu-florin> and bots (kubotu)
<santa_> sgclark: mail sent to kubuntu-devel with a proposed idea to fix the kdelibs5-dev versions without much pain
<santa_> hope it helps
 * ahoneybun is sad to see no rss plasmoid
<valorie> ahoneybun: write one?
<valorie> or port the old one
<sgclark> Riddell: ok well next-stage2 PPA is full... which explains why all my stuff is being rejected.
<valorie> can you empty it of old junk, sgclark?
<sgclark> valorie: it does not have New release availabe which old stuff usually does. I don't feel comfortable making that call as it has got me in trouble in the past.
<valorie> seems like the euro-folks are all off for the night
<valorie> I'm about to leave to have dinner with my son before the KDE meetup tonight
<sgclark> aww I wanna KDE meetup lol
<sgclark> anyway no worries got enough kde stuff to keep me busy..
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> valorie: were you the one who reported that bug about the web page plasmoid?
<soee> ahoneybun: it was me
<ahoneybun> soee: I saw a update that installed the package needed for it, and it looks like it works now
<soee> ahoneybun: yes Riddell fixed it
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-17
<ovidiu-florin__> hello, anyone here?
<ovidiu-florin__> Last night's update on vivid, broke quassel
<darthanubis> Broke? I'm using it now
<darthanubis> Core, client, and droid
<ovidiu-florin__> client, doesn't start anymore
<ovidiu-florin__> it starts and there's no content to the window
<ovidiu-florin__> and it stays like that
<ovidiu-florin__> $ quasselclient 
<ovidiu-florin__> QCoreApplication::arguments: Please instantiate the QApplication object first
<ovidiu-florin__> "Theme tree: (Breeze)"
<ovidiu-florin__> No DockManager available
<ovidiu-florin__> and that's it
<soee> good morning
<soee> hhm
<soee> The problem cannot be reported:The problem happened with the program /usr/bin/kdeinit5 which changed since the crash occurred.
<vipw> soee: that bot seems very silent
<vipw> soee: does he leave private messages?
<soee> vipw: kubotu ?
<vipw> yup
<soee> i dont think so
<soee> but devs use bouncers so the can read teh logs and have access to messages send to them
<vipw> did he say something? :)
<soee> who ?
<vipw> maybe, he just didn't
<vipw> kubotu: 
<soee> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> re soee :)
<soee> it has some commands
<vipw> i mean, did he say something about isos to test ;-)
<sitter> queuebot talks about isos
<soee> well someone has to call teh testers via kubotu
<sitter> ah
<sitter> isn't that ubottu
<soee> vipw: usualy when isos are ready to test, Riddell uses this bot to call testers to grb the images and o testcases
<vipw> ok, sooner or later, i'll know
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> soee: there's images up onw
<Riddell> now
 * Riddell away today
<sitter> anyone around who has a recent daily ISO and can test something real quick?
<sitter> need a screenshot of the first ubiquity screen
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mparillo> sitter: Does ksnapshot load on the first ubiquity screen?
<sitter> no
<sitter> you'd have to run the ISO in a vbox
<sitter> or some other virtual machine
<sitter> and then snapshot that
<sitter> actually
<sitter> mparillo: you could just tell me if you can minimize the window
<mparillo> The first window where you get the choice between try and install?
<mparillo> I have created the VM, and am starting it
<mparillo> sitter: Yes, I can minimize the Try /Install window. I do not see it go to a panel ... it just seems to disappear, but that could be because the size of my virtual screen is small. I can restore the Try / Install window by <alt> <tab>
<sitter> mparillo: thanks
<sitter> Riddell: ^ I don't think that was the case with kwin4
<sitter> seems a bit meh
<BluesKaj> is dolphin going remain on plasma 4 on the 15.04 official release like it is now ?
<yofel> qt4, yes
<BluesKaj> bummer , so i'm goingto have different colours on my apps because systemsettings4 has no way of being setup to the same as systemsetttings5
<rdieter> BluesKaj: fyi, systemsettings5 relevant theme changes should propogate to kde4's kdeglobals (that's the theory anyway), do colors not work then?
<claydoh> odd, BluesKaj my dolphin's colors match when I change thingsw
 * rdieter tested, works for me.  used systemsettings5 to change colors to 'breeze dark', run dolphin... and it's dark
<kfunk> yep. that should work just fine
<BluesKaj> claydoh, no such luck here, dolphin is using the default systemseting4 colour which is an off brown whereas everything under the plasma 5 control is a marble blue
<BluesKaj> even the titlbar and the toolbar fonts are still small on this large screen (as root in systemsettings5) set the font as ubuntu 9 or some such and i need dejavu sans 15 to make the them readable , the text inside the files are dejavu sans 15 
<BluesKaj> ts I gues
<BluesKaj> so there's some kind of mess here between the Qts
<rdieter> BluesKaj: there was a prior release of plasma5 (early 5.2.0?) that had a bug that kdeglobals could get corrupted, which prevented subsequent config changes from taking effect.  your symptoms sound like ^^ may be happening.  
<BluesKaj> rdieter, well this is a beta 2 totally clean install , no conf files left over in /home etc from previous installs
<BluesKaj> only one partition on this one , just /
<BluesKaj> bbl 
<claydoh> BluesKaj: "even the titlbar and the toolbar fonts are still small on this large screen (as root in systemsettings5) "
<claydoh> running system settings as root might be the cause, here perhaps?
<sitter> thy shalt not run gui apps as root
<BluesKaj> sitter otherwise when I edit a file as roo then the fonts aren't readable 
<BluesKaj> root
<BluesKaj> like the sours.list for example 
<BluesKaj> sources.list..
<BluesKaj> odd that kate runs under plasma5 as user , but as root it's plasma4
<BluesKaj> diffrent permissions , different colour settings seems to be the problem here
<BluesKaj> same goes for the titlebar and toolbar fonts
<BluesKaj> anyway we'll see what happens next thurs
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Riddell> bug 1445383
<ubottu> bug 1445383 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi server is broken after mysql update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445383
<Riddell> yofel: ^^
<KDDA> not again!
<vip> :)
<yofel> Riddell: I know, didn't have time to follow up on that
<yofel> KDDA: not again, it's the damn same innodb crash hitting different people
<KDDA> I spent ages getting akonadi up and running again
 * yofel switched to mariadb -.-
<KDDA> cheat!
<ahoneybun> 14.04 is running amazing on my dad's computer now :)
<ahoneybun> *amazingly
<soee_> -.-
 * genii makes more coffee 
<ovidiu-florin> so something in the last update broke my quassel
<ovidiu-florin> I had to purge it and start over
<ovidiu-florin> it works now :D
<valorie> so perhaps something in old configs?
<valorie> all ok with konvi....
<lordievader> My Vivid netboot just keeps working :)
<lordievader> Must say I don't use it for much. Just a bit of browsing and konsole'ing.
<valorie> by netboot, you mean mini-iso + Kubuntu-desktop?
<lordievader> No, by netboot I mean PXE + NFS root.
<valorie> I don't know what that is
<lordievader> valorie: http://www.serenux.com/2010/05/howto-setup-your-own-pxe-boot-server-using-ubuntu-server/
<lordievader> It comes down to having no harddrive in the computer and having the rootfs on some server.
<valorie> ahhhh, the law and freedom folks have talked about a setup like tat
<valorie> that'
<valorie> so if laptops are confiscated, you still have your data
<valorie> and I guess that is unfortunately common for human rights/social justice workers
<valorie> American citizens do not have constitutional rights at the borders, our courts now say
<valorie> :(
<lordievader> I wouldn't do nfs booting over the internet. But for a local lan it is a nice way of giving live to a machine in which there is no hard drive.
<valorie> these folks advocated a "virtual hard drive"
<valorie> a few years ago
<valorie> I'm not sure what the thinking is these days
<lordievader> This is not a virtual hard drive thing.
<lordievader> Wonder what they ment with virtual hard drive...
<valorie> here is one description: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2465848/virtual-hard-drives-the-it-pro-trick-that-lets-you-back-up-your-data-for-free.html
<valorie> sounds like just a container, which I guess could reside anywhere
<valorie> amazon servers etc.
<lordievader> Hmm, if network storage counts as 'virtual hard drive'...
<valorie> it's almost back to the dumb terminal days
<lordievader> Ah, those vhd's Windows answer to using Logical Volumes for VM's.
<valorie> it would be scary unless you really trusted the cloud provider
<valorie> which is where kolab and companies like that come in, I guess
<valorie> spideroak is another
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-18
<ahoneybun> hola
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you mean 14.04 on your daddy's computer, or 15.04?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Peace-> hey i got this  error in kubuntu installing a new printer http://i.imgur.com/PEzDBQL.png
<Peace-> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> Peace-: bug in hp printer stuff I guess
<Peace-> Riddell: and it seems it's an old bug that has shown again 
<ovidiu-florin> on which channel can I find lydia?
<ovidiu-florin> have you guys filled out the KDE survey?
<Riddell> kde survey?
<Riddell> nightrose is on #kde-devel
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ↑
<ovidiu-florin> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2015/04/18/evolving-kde/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: in what country is she?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what is a supporting member of KDE e.v.?
<ovidiu-florin> what does that mean?
<Riddell> she lives in germany
<Riddell> a supporting member is someone who pays to be a member of e.v. as a donation
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://evolve.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 15 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.2.95_vivid.html
<Riddell> plasma 5.3 backports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.2.95_vivid.html
<santa_> great
<santa_> Riddell: I presume the kwin FTBFS it's because the libkdecoractions2-dev build dependency version wasn't properly bumped to >= 5.2.95
<santa_> https://imgflip.com/i/kc6sh
<santa_> ... to avoid this kind of issues?
<santa_> I have some scriptery to do that in a reliable way for siduction
<ahoneybun> I have gotten the funds
<ahoneybun> any advise in booking the plane?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: valorie ^
<ahoneybun> ticket booked
<ahoneybun> "Skip the taxi line. 42 people booked rooms in La Coruna last week. "
<ahoneybun> Riddell: Ticket booked
<valorie> ooo, I got to get on the stick
<valorie> ahoneybun beat us!
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I see that the nvidia prime bug is off the list
<ahoneybun> soee: ^
<soee> ahoneybun: yes liek week now
<soee> ahoneybun: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/5z3k8xaP1FA
<ahoneybun> yay
 * ahoneybun installs
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<sgclark> valorie: I have not even heard back for funding..
<valorie> eeek
<valorie> actually, I've not applied yet
<valorie> I will do so this weekend
<valorie> gosh, how did time go so quickly?
<sgclark> okies, I am starting to get concerned though
<valorie> did you find your birth cert?
<sgclark> yep, applied for nexus
<valorie> oh cool
<sgclark> just need that interview thingy
<valorie> I got mine, but have not finished the application
<valorie> will do that this weekend as well
 * ahoneybun is just waiting on his Passport
<ahoneybun> kontact can't access KWallet... I swear I put in my password
<sgclark> I just need funding.. and as much work as I have put in... I will not be a happy camper if denied.
<valorie> I would like funding as well, but could possibly swing it without
<valorie> you however, not only need it, you *deserve* it
<valorie> anyway, GSoC comes first, I have a job to do this weekend, and that must be done
<valorie> and I think I have to mow the lawn tomorrow before the rains come back
<valorie> living alone is challenging!
 * valorie goes off to eat, fold laundry and visit the parental unit
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-19
<ahoneybun> you do sgclark
<ahoneybun> the text is soooooo tiny
 * ahoneybun downloads vivid final
 * ahoneybun tried
<valorie> Riddell: ping
<valorie> oops, I hate contentless pings - PM
<Riddell> hi valorie 
<valorie> hi, replied
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> I need pictures for: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/the-kubuntu-team/
<ovidiu-florin> urgent
<ovidiu-florin> please attach them to https://trello.com/c/tRz6Z0l7/22-create-a-team-page or send them to me directly
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: Create a Team page ++ AH, OB]
<ovidiu-florin> if someone else needs to be on that page, speak NOW!
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: can you crop larger photos?
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<valorie> can you see this one?
<valorie> https://plus.google.com/events/gallery/c92ntruvec3mn7pgo1787u2f2vg?banner=pwa&authkey=CIKEmYK9rNrwHw&pid=5901351911659833394&oid=101026761070865237619
<valorie> so good of yofel
<ovidiu-florin> it's a good picture
<ovidiu-florin> but not for this purpose
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I don't have very many good ones, unfortunately
<valorie> I swear I took some, but I'm not finding them on my HD
<valorie> or in flickr, or G+
<ovidiu-florin> we have pictures: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/the-kubuntu-team/
<valorie> ha
<valorie> I found one if you can crop just my head and shoulders
<ovidiu-florin> send it to me
 * ovidiu-florin takes the dog out to pee :P
<valorie> sent to your email
<valorie> facebook is good for something!
<valorie> scarlett's blog: http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/
<valorie> rohan's blog: https://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/
<valorie> harald: https://apachelog.wordpress.com/
<valorie> naughty yofel doesn't seem to blog
<valorie> https://skitterman.wordpress.com/
<valorie> scott kitterman's blog
<Riddell> yofel, shadeslayer: anyone want to be backup mentor to my students
<valorie> can't mention which student(s)
<valorie> publicly
<Riddell> of course
<valorie> aaron only has a blog about trips, but there is https://plus.google.com/+AaronHoneycutt/posts
<lordievader> Godo morning.
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I'd rather not link to social profiles
<ovidiu-florin> just the blog
<ovidiu-florin> if from the blog they want to link to social stuff, that's their decision
<ovidiu-florin> mornin' lordievader
<valorie> ok
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you doing?
<ovidiu-florin> not good
<ovidiu-florin> my dog is sick
<ovidiu-florin> and he now hates my wife because she took him to the vet
<ovidiu-florin> he only plays with me now
<lordievader> That is not good to hear :(
<valorie> awwww, sick pup
<valorie> not good
<lordievader> He/she is still a puppy?
<valorie> a sick dog IS a pup
<valorie> poor thing
<yofel> Riddell: sorry no, I won't have much time until summer
<yofel> valorie: well, I do have a blog, just haven't posted anything in almost 3 years :/ https://kyofel.wordpress.com/
 * yofel is not a talkative person..
<lordievader> Kubuntu Raring... And I thought I updated my blog too little :P
<yofel> ^^
<valorie> ha
<valorie> google didn't find that, sorry
<yofel> I'm not surprised :P
<valorie> I didn't go to page 2 of the suggestions
<valorie> gah, why is it 3am
<valorie> I keep trying to get to sleep earlier and failing
<valorie> better late than never!
<yofel> hehe, gn :)
<lordievader> Sleep well.
<ovidiu-florin> feedback please: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/the-kubuntu-team/
<lordievader> Fancy, fancy :)
<lordievader> Scott's blog title is a bit too long ;)
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: it's his title
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: how's this: https://plus.google.com/+ValorieZimmerman/photos/photo/5864233600062448274?pid=5864233600062448274&oid=110059488078470456612
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I've added that picture of you cropped, check it out: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/the-kubuntu-team/
<ovidiu-florin> I got your pictures from Google+ Riddell sitter yofel shadeslayer  ^
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark ScottK ovidiu-florin pictures please
 * ovidiu-florin just realised he pinged himself....
<Riddell> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Blizzz> is there a way to find out what is overwriting $LANG? Went to 15.04 and get a mostly german localized ui. drives me crazy.
<Riddell> isn't that your setting? you are german :)
<Blizzz> Riddell: I am, but my settings are always to (british) english 
<Blizzz> i may assume it's systemd? also have loooong boot time, need to investigate this too
<Blizzz> boot time probably caused by NetworkManager-wait-online.service (i am on wifi). disabled and will check
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: that's quite a young me
<shadeslayer> :P
<debfx> Blizzz: "locale" will tell you
<debfx> likely $LANGUAGE or $LC_MESSAGES
<Blizzz> debfx: LANG is set to german, despite that i have no single configuration where i chose german
<Blizzz> hm, LC_ stuff also. the regional stuff is ok, message is odd
<debfx> oh ok. you have set english as the preferred language in the kcm?
<Blizzz> debfx: yes
<Blizzz> i change regional settings to UK and change everything to DE. let's see, brb
<Blizzz> this was helpful
<Blizzz> much better now :)
<soee_> someone https://plus.google.com/109127217626053080154/posts/YzM7CEGQ4kj ?
<Darkwing> Greetings peeps
<BluesKaj> hey Darkwing
<ovidiu-florin> I need your help: https://trello.com/c/e8M4Ycd3/33-front-page-text Can someone please settle this?
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Feedback :: Front page - Text ++ ]
 * ahoneybun thought he changed that
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: some suggestion to member page styles: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/04/19/snapshot7.png
<ahoneybun> awesome soee_
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: I'm not a web developer
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: hmm what size?
<ovidiu-florin> 150x150
<sgclark> okies
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: can you steal my profile pic? https://plus.google.com/u/0/+ScarlettClark/posts
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: other than that crop me out of some akademy pictures, I am really not a photographic person :(
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: done
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: wil do that when I come back
<ovidiu-florin> in a couple of hours
<sgclark> cool thx
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: remove this space between each data line, make the font a bit smaller, move header (with persone name) ~ 20px down, do not make IRC or Blog text bold - the item name is not important to be bold the item value is more important
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: give ~ 30px space between image right side and texts
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-jJytQt1P.png
<darthanubis> this still persists
<BluesKaj> is KF5 needed for kdesrc-build ?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you have a blog?
<ovidiu-florin> of Kubuntu/Open source related content?
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: your picture is up
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: fixed on the team page
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, never mind, I misunderstood a question in #kde
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: make teh font a bit smaller wher ethe role, blog etc. are listed. ale make teh space between them smaller
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: how's this?
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: font ok but make the space smaller bewee lines
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: like this?
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: and i suggets to make small  font color change: make the IRC and Blog words with teh color that the text heave atm (this gray one) and the texts next to IRC and Blog words make the dark liek the IRC word has  now
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: why?
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: because not the IRC or Blog text is important here but the value next to thme
<soee_> darker text = more important stuff
<ovidiu-florin> done
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: give .km_name margin top 15px not 10px 
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: and i woudl add ":" after each Blog or IRC text
<ovidiu-florin> I don't like the :
<soee_> so: IRC: foo and Blog: bar
<ovidiu-florin> it seems extra to me
<ovidiu-florin> that's why i removed them
<soee_> they would be useless if after each label you would have some input or bacgroud color for text
<soee_> but here i think they should exist
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: small change to what i said before: for .km_name i woudl do margin top and margin bottom 15px
<soee_> and that woudl be all 
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: pm 
<ovidiu-florin> you can login and add the :
<ovidiu-florin> I'll add the CSS
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: have you logged in?
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: ok we stay without :
<ovidiu-florin> :))\
<soee_> with them text is less readable 
<ovidiu-florin> I told you :P
<soee_> i think this page is fine now
<soee_> ask others if its fine for them and  you can mark it as done i think
<ovidiu-florin> I asked
<ovidiu-florin> many times
<soee_> -.-
<yofel> looks great IMO
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you pung?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> (I'm mostly busy)
<ovidiu-florin> jose: whenever you can, let's migrate the site
<ovidiu-florin> jose: for the moment in a temporary subdomain, to make sure everything is ok, at first
<ovidiu-florin> jose: can you take care of this?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: if I don't respond on IRC, please let me know on hangouts
<ahoneybun> nope ovidiu-florin
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: actually, can you label me Develop like the rest?
<yofel> *Developer
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/the-kubuntu-team/
<yofel> thanks :)
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: yw
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: when ever you can, let me know if this is ok: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/contact-us/
<ovidiu-florin> I asked Riddell if I can have the tile of oficial Kubuntu Romania representative. He said he'd ask the council, what do you guys think?
<ahoneybun> sweet ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> jose: get the latest backup form my Backups folder on the server
 * ovidiu-florin ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
<darthanubis> you can't open anything with okteta
<darthanubis> The open dialog comes up, but then you can navigate
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-18
<clivejo> sgclark: I recently lost mine by deleted ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<clivejo> my current config line is
<clivejo> favorites=preferred://browser,systemsettings.desktop,org.kde.dolphin.desktop,org.kde.kate.desktop,quassel.desktop,google-chrome.desktop,muon.desktop,org.kde.konsole.desktop
<clivejo> I also notice that file controls the kickoff icon, maybe we could inject the Kubuntu logo/icon ?
<sgclark> I am search through lp:kubuntu-settings but finding nothing. maybe you can look too clivjo
<sgclark> but this all seems insanely dated
<sgclark> 12.04
<clivejo> well I know that file controls it, but its a config file, there must be a default settings file somewhere
<sgclark> I wonder if this is somewhere else..
<clivejo> maybe here - http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/plasma-desktop-data/filelist
<sgclark> clivejo: that is upstream. I highly doubt we set stuff there
<clivejo> grep through /usr/share/plasma/ for favorites=preferred ?
<clivejo> well upstream set the defaults?
<ahoneybun> there is a lot of things in there at can be removed lol
<clivejo> we currently have what KDE default layout is
<sgclark> well I know Jonathan liked everything pretty vanilla
<clivejo> probably for handiness
<sgclark> but honestly I have not messed with changing defaults
<sgclark> but it seems like we had a least a few like firefox etc
<clivejo> but we should set a few default apps in kickoff, in my opinion
<ahoneybun> I know some stuff for Discover is in kubuntu-settings
<ahoneybun> as well as the about page
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/kubuntu-settings-desktop/filelist
<sgclark> yeah I am in that branch. I found what looks like a kickoff update script sed line for kde4... stuff perhaps our problem
<clivejo> ahoneybun: if we do figure it out, what apps should be there?
<sgclark> looks like they set firefox and ktp
<ahoneybun> dolphin, firefox, konversion, settings at least
<ahoneybun> amarok as well
<ahoneybun> clivejo, http://docs.kubuntu.org/_images/KickOff.png
 * ahoneybun needs to update the screenshots
<clivejo> could you modify one how you want it to be by default
<clivejo> steam wont be intsalled :P
<clivejo> sgclark: 
<clivejo> ping
<sgclark> whats up?
<clivejo> I think Ive found how to do it
<clivejo> can you modify the kubuntu-settings package?
<sgclark> think so
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15906487/
<clivejo> just need a list of default apps
<clivejo> and order them how a new user might explore them
<clivejo> when I created that file and made a new user, kickoff displayed the apps how I configured them in that file for the new user
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> seems too easy :) but worth a shot!
<sgclark> much easier than the scripts I was trying to fix
<clivejo> well its designed to be configurable
<clivejo> do we have a kubuntu logo for the menu icon?
<sgclark> there is a logo in here..
<clivejo> ok if you add the line
<clivejo> icon=/usr/share/pixmaps/kubuntu-logo.png
<clivejo> that will put the kubuntu logo as the kickoff icon :)
<sgclark> where?
<sgclark> no header?
<clivejo> huh?
<sgclark> Branding?
<clivejo> on a new line under FavoriteURLs=
<sgclark> okies
<clivejo> ahoneybun could come up with a list of 9 apps to add to it?
<sgclark> do we really need to fill it up?!
<clivejo> I think 9 is the max it displays properly
<ahoneybun> no real reason to use all of them
<clivejo> be nice to showcase certain apps?
<ahoneybun> Kontact should be there
<sgclark> I would personally be annoyed
<clivejo> can always remove them
<ahoneybun> apps to cover the basics
<clivejo> and this is only for new users
<clivejo> I have to go to bed, its 2:23am
<ahoneybun> woe
<ahoneybun> night clivejo 
<ahoneybun> 9:24 pm here
<clivejo> but Ill have a look at the kubuntu settings package tomorrow
<sgclark> night clivjo
<clivejo> see if we can tweak it
<clivejo> ahoneybun: maybe run it by the KCC?
<clivejo> if they even want the kick off menu branded, and what apps?
<ahoneybun> not sure it is that big of a issue
<clivejo> would you maybe send an email, dont wanna waste time on it if they dont want it!
<ahoneybun> I meant what apps to chose
<ahoneybun> *choose
<sgclark> Well I am comitting and putting in ppa for testing. they can revert if they dont want
<ahoneybun> it's a good idea
<ahoneybun> valorie, yofel ovidiu clivejo read above ^
<ahoneybun> default apps in kickoff for 16.04
<sgclark> I am not convinced on icon, I don't think it will look good in dark theme
<sgclark> but can test
<clivejo> well I reckon Discover, Firefox, Libre Office, System settings, dolphin, amarok etc ...
<ahoneybun> you would need one for light and one for dark
<clivejo> looks ok on my dark theme
<ahoneybun> and Kontact
<ahoneybun> that should be good
<sgclark> meh not sure I want to highlight qt4 apps
<sgclark> I added kontact and konversation
<ahoneybun> but they still work and provide important functions for some
<ahoneybun> either way none of this is in stone so we can always change it
<sgclark> mmhmm
<clivejo> but if we have the chance to showcase some apps, I think we should take it
<clivejo> default install looks very bland
<ahoneybun> agreed clivejo but we don't have to pick them tonight/morning
<ahoneybun> lets have other people give input
<ahoneybun> and sleep clivejo 
<clivejo> if we wanna get them into Xenial, do need to get its done ASAP
<clivejo> release is next week :/
<sgclark> clivejo: you can push to https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings
<ahoneybun> I know, updated a old mac mini to it today
<sgclark> it is owned by kubuntu-packagers
<ahoneybun> also means I have access to it as well
<clivejo> actaully its this Thursday!!
<clivejo> holy cow
<sgclark> feel free to add stuff you want lol
<sgclark> I added what I want :)
<clivejo> I thought we still had a week!
<sgclark> yikes
<sgclark> I will be traveling all Thursday
<ahoneybun> all these FFE's are getting annoying
<clivejo> night all
<ahoneybun> night clivejo 
<sgclark> night night
<sgclark> ahoneybun: what FFes?
<ahoneybun> that one against the site for one
<sgclark> KDE Meta?
<sgclark> I removed that. that was silly
<ahoneybun> yea I saw, thank you
<sgclark> wth does kde meta have to do with website
<ahoneybun> nothing really
<sgclark> welp my seed got rejected. older than archive which means someone made changes and did not commit to bzr
<ahoneybun> sgclark, did you hear about that QA job?
<sgclark> for canonical? I applied for two, and heard nothing
<ahoneybun> yea 
<sgclark> I don't think working for them is in my stars
<ahoneybun> have to at least try
<sgclark> I don't think any tech job is in my stars. I suck at tech interviews
<ahoneybun> I do hope you get one of them
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: ↪︎ 💬 Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan: We can have this by ignoring upstream or with Wayland. But since Wayland is not near for us, and this is missing from it currently, I only see one option for us. Or drop it. 
<telegram> I say we go forward with it. What do you think?
<telegram> https://integram.org/a/kG4mFs
<ScottK> sgclark: uploaded.  
<ScottK> It seems like a large change for this late, but you can argue that with the release team.
<sgclark> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> yw
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: Regarding the favour apps I think yofel once was thinking about it and it was related to some js file but can't remember now :/
<valorie> just watched the kubuntuonair ep about snappy
<valorie> still trying to decide if it's good or crazy
<hegemon8> hi val :)
<hegemon8> wait, what? now... I watch Jupiter Broadcasting's linux podcasts, watch kubuntu podcast, listen to ubuntu podcast (uk), and You're telling me there is another i don't know?  (there should be updated global list :)  )
<hegemon8> i type too slow... ^^
<soee_> bleh :/
<soee_> Qupzilla 2.0 needs QT 5.6 = no Qupzilla 2.0 in 16.04 LTS :<
<Skuggen> clivejo: Is there anything apparmor and mysql related in your syslog after you try starting up akonadi?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Skuggen> clivejo: If I use mysqld with the akonadi start parameters, I get your error message, and if I use mysqld-akonadi it reads it correctly. It's because the apparmor profile for usr/sbin/mysqld won't allow reading from $HOME
<Skuggen> clivejo: You can test if that's the problem by running sudo aa-complain /usr/sbin/mysqld
<clivejo> Skuggen: Profile for /usr/sbin/mysqld not found, skipping
<Skuggen> When it fails, do you get any DENIED message if you do dmesg | grep mysql?
<clivejo> nothing
<Skuggen> If you run akonadictl start in a terminal, do you get output on the full list of arguments it's trying to use to start the server?
<clivejo> just what I pasted before
<clivejo> anyone know how far sgclark got on with kubuntu-settings?
<clivejo> Skuggen: I’ve been messing with this for hours now and getting nowhere with it.  I’m afraid my patiences is wearing dangerously thin
<yofel> clivejo: what error?
<clivejo> yofel: kontact wont work with mysql 5.7
<yofel> stderr: "mysqld: Error on realpath() on '/var/lib/mysql-files' (Error 2 - No such file or directory)
<yofel> why the hell is it trying to access /var o.O
<Skuggen> Wait, is that the error?
<yofel> that's what I get:
<yofel> executable: "/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi"
<yofel> arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/isag/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/isag/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/tmp/akonadi-isag.C3GmlR/mysql.socket")
<yofel> stdout: ""
<yofel> stderr: "mysqld: Error on realpath() on '/var/lib/mysql-files' (Error 2 - No such file or directory)\n2016-04-18T12:38:42.399889Z 0 [Warning] The syntax '--log_warnings/-W' is deprecated and will be removed in a future release. Please use '--log_error_verbosity' instead.\n2016-04-18T12:38:42.399933Z 0 [Warning] TIMESTAMP with implicit DEFAULT value is deprecated. Please use --explicit_defaults_for_timestamp server option (see documentation for 
<yofel> more details).\n2016-04-18T12:38:42.399979Z 0 [ERROR] Failed to access directory for --secure-file-priv. Please make sure that directory exists and is accessible by MySQL Server. Supplied value : /var/lib/mysql-files\n2016-04-18T12:38:42.399983Z 0 [ERROR] Aborting\n\n2016-04-18T12:38:42.399990Z 0 [Note] Binlog end\n"
<yofel> exit code: 1
<yofel> clivejo: same for you?
<Skuggen> yofel: That one I know. 5.7 by default sets secure-file-priv option while in 5.6 it was blank
<clivejo> Im just trying to start akonadi
<clivejo> I removed my /var/lib/mysql
<Skuggen> yofel: Can you edit your mysql.conf and add secure-file-priv= to it?
<clivejo> kontact is dead in the water for me
<Skuggen> clivejo: You're still getting the error about not being able to open required defaults file, right?
<clivejo> but works fine when I force install 5.6
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> but rob's changes to force us to use 5.7 are going to cause use huge problems
<yofel> Skuggen: I put secure_file_priv=  into the config file, now mysqld just says "exit 1", nothing to stdout or stderr
<BluesKaj> the kDE PIM software continues to cause problems for users. I wonder when the thing is finally going to be abandoned for something simpler that actually works for users, nothing but trouble since 2008.
<yofel> Skuggen: oh ok, found the culprit: 2016-04-18T12:50:34.977851Z 0 [ERROR] unknown variable 'innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M'
<Skuggen> yofel: Ah, the latest akonadi update should fix that
<yofel> so after fixing those 2 things, akonadi starts
<clivejo> BluesKaj: it was working great for me up until about a week ago
<yofel> I don't see any newer one?
<clivejo> I use it heavily and need it
<Skuggen> yofel: Which version do you have of the package?
<Skuggen> Newest is -0ubuntu4, I think
<yofel> 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu4
<clivejo> the problem was caused by a forced dep on mysql 5.7
<yofel> but that's set in the global mysql conf and in the user mysql conf
<yofel> I don't think removing the key from the package will fix the existing config files
<Skuggen> Yeah. The config is made by akonadi on first start and not by the package itself, I guess
<clivejo> if the config file is deleted will it be auto-generated again?
<Skuggen> It was when I tested just now
<clivejo> with the patched file?
<Skuggen> Updating the package should update all its files unless they have been edited, so I assume it would be regenerated from the updated default file
<clivejo> but the files are dynamically generated and depend on the user in question
<Skuggen> I think they're generated from /etc/xdg/akonadi/mysql-global.conf
<clivejo> how could a package update a config file for a particular user
<clivejo> yes, thats the default settings for a new user
<Skuggen> No the package updates the file in /etc/xdg/akonadi, and akonadi itself generates the user-specific config from that
<clivejo> or someone who deletes their config
<Skuggen> Right
<clivejo> but Im an exiting user
<clivejo> existing
<clivejo> how can an updated package , update my config file?
<yofel> I pinged dan in #akonadi, maybe he has a good idea how to fix the user file
<clivejo> this needs to work "out of the box"
<clivejo> at the moment this just kills akonadi and its related services stone dead
<clivejo> plus the details button doesnt work (probably a KDE upstream issue) but still not helpful
<yofel> annoyingly enough he disabled it in the global file in 9a9f7eaa38023f70c6fa85a87359a487ccf7a48c, but wrote no migration code :(
<yofel> now to find out where the server params are built...
<Skuggen> dbconfigmysql.cpp, I think it was
<yofel> indeed
<Skuggen> There's an issue there with mysql_install_db as well
<yofel> hm wait, that file already has config update code...
<yofel> clivejo: this *should* work actually
<Skuggen> Maybe it has a similar limitation on not changing edited files?
<yofel> as long as the last modification time of the gloabl config is newer than the user config, the user config is overwritten
<clivejo> I was using apps from misc
<yofel> and what akonadi version?
<clivejo> and as scarletts been updating those they have been getting upgraded to the archive version
<clivejo> but scarlett and rob had a collision 
<clivejo> rob changed the mysql deps to 5.7, while scarlett uploaded the new verion (15.12.3) with deps on 5.6
<yofel> Skuggen: what's the recommendation for secure_file_priv? Empty, or point it to the datadir?
<clivejo> maybe my system was affected by that?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: I think we were pinged about this in #ubuntu-devel a few days ago?
<Skuggen> yofel: Not datadir. For the normal package it creates its own /var/lib/mysql-files, and the server is only allowed to read files from there
<shadeslayer> clivejo: well, atleast me and yofel
<Skuggen> Leaving it blank is the behavior from 5.6
<yofel> now that you mention it -.-
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> Skuggen: ok, thanks
<Skuggen> Otherwise I think the recommendation is a directory on the same level as datadir, so something like home/user/.local/share/akonadi/db_files
<clivejo> I guess we need a few more existing users to upgrade
<clivejo> see if the problem is being ironned out
<yofel> actually, most "users" will probably not even be upgraded. I only have the core packages installed here, and the virtual package caused 5.6 to remain installed
<clivejo> unfornately I dont have the timestamp on my config file any more
<Skuggen> clivejo: But the error on the server not being able to read the defaults-file I've only seen if it was either missing or when the server wasn't allowed to read it
<clivejo> I dunno :/
<yofel> right, and on a default system, that directory doesn't exist
<clivejo> the file does exist
<clivejo> but when akonadi starts it says it cant read it
<yofel> right, install mysql-server and it probably will, but then you'll have a full server running
<yofel> I'll just disable that in the config file
<Skuggen> clivejo: What's the mode on the config file?
<clivejo> 777 like you said
<Skuggen> That should actually give a warning that the server won't read world-writeable files
<Skuggen> Gah, it so sounds like an apparmor issue, but that should show up in dmesg
<clivejo> I have done more purges and reinstalls my system doesnt know where it is, nor do I
<Skuggen> Try renaming mysql.conf and see if the regeneration changes anything?
<yofel> secure_file_priv patch up
<marco-parillo> Last night, I installed the release candidate (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/359/builds) to physical hardware, and it behaved normally (the try / install option appeared first). This morning, starting the same release candidate in a VM dumped me straight into a live session (which I prefer, but is not as-designed).
<Skuggen> Actually, it's odd that 5.6 accepts the file with 777
<yofel> marco-parillo: interesting
<yofel> I only tested in KVM, so that'll explain why I never saw the selection dialog
<yofel> dangit, I forgot the dep-3 headers in my akonadi patch -.-
<clivejo> ok akonadi 15.12.3 and mysql 5.7, deleted the config file and rebooted
<clivejo> its working
<clivejo> but will it stay working :/
<Skuggen> The last time you had it working, it stopped working after a reboot?
<clivejo> after an overnight shutdown
<Skuggen> Like I said, there are issues with running 5.7 on a 5.6 database without running mysql_upgrade; any interactions with the system tables is likely to fail, i.e. user admin and such
<Skuggen> Though I can't see that causing this kind of problem
<clivejo> 15 packages to update today
<clivejo> "Cannot connect to agent instance with identifier 'akonadi_kolab_resource_3', error message: 'Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Resource.akonadi_kolab_resource_3': no such name'" 
<clivejo> strange error
 * yofel sees kolab and runs
<clivejo> my kolab is working fine
<clivejo> maybe its left over from when libkolab was being a pain
<clivejo> I only have one kolab resourse
<clivejo> hummmm why is gnucash getting an upgrade so close to release date
<clivejo> yofel: did you see our conversation about customising the kickoff menu?
<yofel> clivejo: now I did. Fine with me. Not sure if LO should be there, and discover was always under "System" in the past, but Favorites is probably better
<clivejo> it would only affect new installs or newly created users
<clivejo> the idea was to build a bit of a showcase of useful apps installed by default
<yofel> yeah, that's what it was in the past as well
<yofel> it'll also affect LTS upgrades (whoever's crazy enough to do that)
<clivejo> who can make the decision on the apps?
<clivejo> there are 9 slits
<clivejo> slots
<yofel> we're a doacracy, send a mail to the ML saying that you'll apply the changes if nobody objects within a day, then just do it.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I like that, that's a really great term. Doacracy
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I gonna remember that 😃
<clivejo> is kubuntu-setings the right place to do it?
<yofel> AFAIK yes
<yofel> hm, didn't someone say that there was a script in place already and it just didn't get applied or so?
<clivejo> there are scripts, but I think they are from KDE4
<clivejo> that package needs work
<clivejo> ah sgclark *hugs*
<clivejo> good morning, hope you slept well
<sgclark> hey, seems plasma crashed on lid closed
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Busy in here today
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Good Morning
<sgclark> kubuntu-settings is very broken
<clivejo> that might be because Thursday is release day!
<sgclark> While it did assign those favorites it defaulted to oxygen icons
<sgclark> and plasma kept locking up
<sgclark> until I removed the package
<sgclark> I got too tired to mess with it more
<clivejo> you just added that file, nothing else?
<sgclark> I think we need to scrap most of it and start from new. I have no idea what is going on in there
<sgclark> yeah
<clivejo> it seems a lot is KDE4 stuff
<sgclark> yeah
<clivejo> which is redundant now
<sgclark> I think it is used in trusty though
<sgclark> so we need to be careful
<clivejo> we would need a new package?
<yofel> the new package should never be backported to trusty...
<sgclark> trusty is an lts also, and supported till something crazy like 2019
<clivejo> kubuntu-plasma-settings?
<yofel> yes, but that has nothing to do with the xenial package
<yofel> no, please just use the exiting package
<sgclark> oh. hi yofel
<yofel> hi scarlett, thanks for working out the libc6 mess
<sgclark> np
<sgclark> if we can sort out kubuntu-settings I think we are relatively good
<sgclark> for release
<clivejo> sgclark: did I see ScottK uploaded plasma-discover 5.6?
<sgclark> yeah
<yofel> he did
<clivejo> I havent seen it come from the archive yet
<yofel> I also saw someone accepting it in binary NEW
<clivejo> is it stuck?
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/plasma-discover is still saying 5.5.5-0ubuntu2
<yofel> packages.ubuntu.com is delayed by "days" in my experience, please always look at launchpad for queue processing
<clivejo> oh, published an hour ago
 * clivejo tries an update
<yofel> lolwhat, what's with the absurd amount of app config overrides in -settings o.O
<clivejo> this will also fix snele's problem with the plasmoid?
<clivejo> so if we released a new kubuntu-settings into xenial archive it would not affect previous releases unless it was backported?
<sgclark> yeah, I was just confusing myself
 * sgclark is easily confused these days
<clivejo> most of that could be stripped out?
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/kubuntu-settings-desktop/filelist
<sgclark> yeah I think we need to scrap most of it
<clivejo> do we have a custom help app?
<sgclark> not that I know of
<clivejo> there used to be a life ring on a launcher for help
<yofel> we did have our custom content in khelpcenter in the past, but that was years ago
<clivejo> but havent seen that in a long time
<sgclark> that is khelpcenter
<clivejo> does that work, should it be put on the default favourites
<sgclark> the icon line did not work clivejo
 * clivejo uses google for help
<sgclark> but I think it would look terrible in breeze dark anyway
<clivejo> Im running breeze
<clivejo> looks fine here
<clivejo> BTW I looked at how OpenSUSE brand plasma
<clivejo> found clues to how they do it
<clivejo> https://www.rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/opensuse/updates/42.1/aarch64/plasma5-desktop-branding-openSUSE-13.3-35.1.aarch64.html
<clivejo> maybe not that one
<clivejo> thats docs
<sgclark> I can't imagine it would be terribly hard. We never had branding on purpose, that was Jonathans vision.
<sgclark> up to yofel now how much branding we want.
<clivejo> was this archive ftp://195.220.108.108/linux/opensuse/ports/update/42.1/aarch64/plasma5-workspace-branding-openSUSE-13.3-35.1.aarch64.rpm
<mamarley> FWIW, my vote would be to continue the practice of little/no branding.
<yofel> I'm all for adding *a bit* more branding, but lets talk about that for the next release
<clivejo> I can spend some time later on that package
<clivejo> its more the hacking I enjoy!
<sgclark> sounds reasonable
<clivejo> should I open an FFE for kubuntu-settings in preparation?
<clivejo> if anything it needs a lot of stuff removed
<clivejo> or are we past the point of no return
 * clivejo just got the plasma-discover 5.6 update :)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Final Freeze in effect | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> we are past the point of no return since a couple days ago, so just file the FFE
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: Bug 1571688
<ubottu> bug 1571688 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Remove KDE4 stuff and update to apply to Plasma 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571688
<clivejo> that sound ok?
<yofel> You usually use 3rd person perspective in descriptions, otherwise yes.
<yofel> bug 1560404 is also still there
<ubottu> bug 1560404 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Live session desktop uses to small folder view widget " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560404
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I've been told to direct hugs to you
<shadeslayer> sgclark: *hugs*
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ?!
<clivejo> is that bug fixable in kubuntu-settings
<shadeslayer> are you questioning hugs? :O
<sgclark> shadeslayer: /hugs
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> sgclark: but ref, apparently you had to deal with libc6 transitions :D
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> yeah
<shadeslayer> I have to head out and get some paperwork done
<shadeslayer> ttyl
<sgclark> see yas!
 * sgclark stares blankly at cantor test regressions
<sgclark> only changes I see is translations...
 * sgclark cries
<soee_> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<soee_> yofel: what this proposal form you mail means exactly @ "Short" for Xenial. You suggest to support it for 2 years ?
<yofel> see below in the mail? ^^ (it's 3)
<yofel> so it'll go EOL around 18.04.2
<soee_> ah i see, good point
<yofel> so far kylin is the only flavor that replied with 5, all others 3
<sgclark> yofel: any hints on how to track down a test regression. Only changes I see are translations
<yofel> sgclark: maybe it needs one of those output format plugins?
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> did you read the test log?
<sgclark> I see it now sorry. brain not yet fully functional
<yofel> don't worry, that test output is not particulary readable :S
<sgclark> my laptop seems to also be quite grumpy after the lid close crash..
<Skuggen> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15914416/ to fix fresh akonadi installs
<yofel> Skuggen: --force is deprecated or..?
<Skuggen> Yeah
<Skuggen> Not sure if --insecure is really needed. It preserves the old behavior of passwordless root access
<Skuggen> There's one other thing I did to fix it, which is kind of hacky. There's some init sql that fails because 5.7 is by default more strict. I "fixed" it by adding sql_mode=NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION to the config, which is the sql_mode from 5.6
<Skuggen> yofel: All of mysql_install_db is deprecated, actually, but replacing it with mysqld --initialize seems like it'd be a pretty big change
<yofel> hm, ok... guess I'll file a bug for akonadi for that then and wrap up a patch for --insecure at least
<yofel> thanks for looking into this
<Skuggen> I've got a vested interest in making stuff work with 5.7 since I've been pushing it together with Robie :)
<Skuggen> --basedir seems to be required as well. That might be a bug in 5.7's mysql_install_db, since I'm not entirely sure why
<ximion> sgclark: wohoo, Discover went in
<ximion> now on to the last AppStream bits...
<ximion> urgh, way too much last-minute stuff
<sgclark> no kidding
 * ximion just downloaded almost 40 package updates for Xenial
<clivejo> is it just our favor thats had this, or it across the board?
<rbasak> People generally go through everything that's behind compared to Debian and look at the diffs for bugfixes.
<clivejo> are we the only team that currently has branches in Debian git (Alioth)
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> and that will change. 
 * sgclark can't wait to go back to launchpad
<sgclark> this has been a nightmare..
<clivejo> I dunno
<sgclark> we can still get debain work with git remote
<sgclark> now that launchpad ahs git, it is just the same workflow
<rbasak> I maintain MySQL packaging on alioth for both Debian and Ubuntu. Makes it easier to have it in one place.
<rbasak> What problems did you have?
<clivejo> do you think others will still keep it synced with the archive
<sgclark> canonical making changes and we did not know
<rbasak> That will happen on Launchpad, too.
<sgclark> therefore overwriting their changes
<sgclark> oh
<rbasak> (I was wearing my Ubuntu hat so it's not really Canonical)
<clivejo> rbasak: whats what Im afraid of
<sgclark> well blah hah
<rbasak> In both Debian and Ubuntu, the archive is the authority.
<sgclark> oh, those changes don't go through bzr?
<rbasak> No.
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> well I guess moving back will not help then
<sgclark> oh well haha
<rbasak> In Debian, package maintainers generally manage everything to do with a package. You still get NMUs from "under your feet" though etiquette is to use the delayed queue, notify the maintainer, etc.
<clivejo> rbasak: can you commit to kde branches?
<sgclark> this is my first release doing more than packaging. what an experience.
<rbasak> clivejo: to alioth? No.
<rbasak> In Ubuntu, we "team maintain" things. For transitions, generally the person doing the transition will upload to all affected packages.
<clivejo> its a shame there isnt a way to flag up a change not in the VCS
 * sgclark uploads cantor and crosses fingers
<rbasak> This allows us to work quicker, which I think enables our six-monthly cycle.
<clivejo> rbasak: why was 5.7 so delayed?
<rbasak> OTOH, a Debian transition takes a long time as rather than having a single person do it dozens of maintainers have to play a part and they aren't necessarily available at once.
<rbasak> I'm sorry the 5.7 transition landed so late. We've been working on it for months.
<rbasak> clivejo: pretty much everything that could have caused a delay did.
<clivejo> I think our problem is that it just happened so close to release
<rbasak> In hindsight, I would have declined to do it at all had I known that it would drag on this late.
<clivejo> did you say there might be 5.7.13 being dropped?
<rbasak> The things that 5.7 breaks are pretty high level - generally changes that were slack before being tightened up. I saw dep8 tests for akonadi, so was expecting them to catch this, since I thought a basic smoke test would.
<ximion> clivejo: it's pretty much everyone being in last-minute panic, the GNOME Software guys especially... But I also got updates for Git etc., so yeah, it's not just Kubuntu ^^
<rbasak> 5.7.13 will have to be dropped because it's a security update (as I understand it high priority ones)
<rbasak> I'd like to do it this side of release if possible, but it could go in the security pocket after release maybe. It's pretty close so maybe that's better.
<rbasak> Upstream have a good track record with these updates though. We've been shipping their point releases in the security pocket for years without issue. I think there was one regression that they fixed upstream, that's all.
<Skuggen> 5.7.12
<Skuggen> There's an Oracle security update being published tomorrow. It'll list security fixes for 5.7.12 (and 5.5.49 and 5.6.30)
<blaze> package okteta-dev should depend on binary packages (libkasten3core3 etc), but now it doesn't
<blaze> what happened?
<blaze> clivejo, yofel ^
<blaze> sgclark: do you know anything about this?
<sgclark> mm no
<sgclark> I see no removals in the log...
<sgclark> blaze: I see no sign of removal in the git history, could youo be more specific on what is missing?
<blaze> that's what I see now https://paste.kde.org/pe05llmho
<blaze> binary packages coming from okteta source are missing
<sgclark> I am sorry, I don't know what that is suppose to tell me.
<blaze> Depends: libkf5xmlgui-dev, qtbase5-dev (>= 5.4)
<blaze> every lib from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/okteta is missing
<sgclark> Looks like Pino did that.. a very loooong time ago
<sgclark> although..
<sgclark> It does not say why
<sgclark> ${so:Depends} does not seem to be doing what it is suppse to do.
<sgclark> yofel: halp ^ :(
<sgclark> the shared libs are installed, in theory so:Depends is suppose to bring in those libraries...
<sgclark> dh = --with sodeps is there..
<blaze> sgclark: please check control file for kio / kio-dev
<blaze> kio-dev deps are done manually
<sgclark> it is there
<sgclark> that I don't think is the issue. everything builds fine.
<sgclark> debhelper is failing at some point to generate the runtime deps
<sgclark> yup dpkg-gencontrol: warning: Depends field of package okteta-dev: unknown substitution variable ${so:Depends}
<sgclark> so now to investigate what that needs to be..
<blaze> well, every build depending on okteta libs now fails
<sgclark> blaze: Please see above. I have tracked down what is going wrong. I am currently tracking down what changed and what need to be done to fix it.
<blaze> yeah, I see
<doko> kubuntu still has some build failures: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20160401-xenial.html#kubuntu
<sgclark> doko: remove kdesdk-kioslaves. I have never even heard of all that other stuff
 * sgclark wonders how we have eclipse..
<sgclark> blaze: I am now down into perl scripts which now way over my head. I am going to have to seek out help.
<sgclark> nepomuk should have been alos banished form archive..
<sgclark> telepathy-qt is qt4... we don't want that either.
 * soee just bought https://www.humblebundle.com/store/victor-vran ;)
<sgclark> blaze: I have tracked down the issue and requesting assistance from debian as I do not have rights with the pkg-kde-tools package.
<blaze> cool
<blaze> sgclark: thanks
<sgclark> yofel: shadeslayer maybe one of you can help, I see your names on the changelog. https://paste.kde.org/pcwdyfdni
 * sgclark wanders off to another fire
<shadeslayer> sgclark: indeedly
<shadeslayer> sgclark: dh_sodeps looks broken
<shadeslayer> if that is indeed the code
<shadeslayer> who wants to fix MoDaX's code \o/
<sgclark> yeah got response in debian channel.
<sgclark> probably stuff I need to learn... but this close to point of no return I don't think it is the best time to do so.
<sgclark> I am inclined to use old method in the meantime..
<clivejo> shadeslayer: how did you learn all this stuff?
<sgclark> ikr
<sgclark> he is a super smarty pants
<shadeslayer> idk xD
<clivejo> born with it?
<shadeslayer> It ... just makes sense
<shadeslayer> when it doesn't, it's usually broken
<shadeslayer> or my knowledge is lacking
<clivejo> is the KDE Help Centre still being maintained?
<sgclark> yeah 
<sgclark> tosky took over recently
<sgclark> but it was unmaintained for some time
<clivejo> the first page appears to be missing images
<shadeslayer> repeat process
<sgclark> in comparison to other helpcenters I feel it is quite dated and clunky. Hopefully it will improve.
<clivejo> http://s3.postimg.org/fvh69dghv/KDE_Help.png
<clivejo> very bland
<sgclark> aye
<clivejo> and those look like picture holders, but missing the pic
<clivejo> sgclark: what you think of these fav apps - http://s3.postimg.org/twc5y35c3/Kick_Off.png
<clivejo> and thats what the kubuntu logo looks like on dark breeze
<sgclark> kontact should be there
<clivejo> ah yes - http://s3.postimg.org/3ukpbnykj/Kick_Off2.png
<clivejo> users can then remove what they dont want
<clivejo> and add what they do
<clivejo> but for a first time user you think its a useful spread of apps?
<sgclark> yeah
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: what happened to akonaditray?
<clivejo> akonaditray?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Yes
<clivejo> whats that?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: A system tray control for akonadi
 * clivejo shrugs
<clivejo> Ive never seen that
<sgclark> I have not seen that for a very long time. might want to ask akonadi?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I last find it in vivid
<clivejo> pre-kf5?
<sgclark> yeah that is qt4
<sgclark> you need to ask akonadi devs ovidiu sorry
<clivejo> sgclark: did you try modifying this kubuntu-settings package?
<sgclark> I only added what we talked about last night
<sgclark> and it made my system insanely unstable
<clivejo> ok, Ill grab it from the archive and work from there
<sgclark> I think all that qt4 crap needs to go
<clivejo> yeah, I agree
<ahoneybun> valorie, ^ talk about default apps in kickoff
<clivejo> ahoneybun: just the man
 * ahoneybun runs
<clivejo> you were the man who edited this package last
<valorie> systemsettings and FF must be there
<clivejo> wanna work with me on it?
<clivejo> valorie: http://s3.postimg.org/3ukpbnykj/Kick_Off2.png
<clivejo> how does that look to you
<ahoneybun> let me go in the living room with my kubuntu laptop
<valorie> that looks good to me, although it's sad that Amarok has not made the jump yet
<valorie> but we certainly don't have an alternative application, and music is pretty key for a lot of people
<clivejo> its installed out of the box in Xenial, right?
<valorie> I believe so
<ahoneybun> clivejo: link to that screenshot again please
<ahoneybun> also do you want to go into BBB?
<clivejo> http://s3.postimg.org/3ukpbnykj/Kick_Off2.png
<ahoneybun> not sure as I jumped to it from vivid
<valorie> I prefer irc
<ahoneybun> thanks
<clivejo> ahoneybun: do you remember how to pull and push to bzr?
<ahoneybun> quessel is not default I think/
<ahoneybun> I use Konverstion
<valorie> lemme read up here and read previous discussion -- bnc restarted last night without me
<ahoneybun> I'll try
<ahoneybun> sgclark: where is your branch?
<sgclark> em what?
<ahoneybun> mm my alt+tab is not working
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/1:16.04ubuntu2
<ahoneybun> the kubuntu-setting branch that you and ...
<ahoneybun> yea that
<ahoneybun> where is the one your working on clivejo?
<sgclark> we should be working on the same one....
<clivejo> Ive just been playing with changing local files
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> we need to fix that package
<clivejo> I just notcied in the changelog that you worked on it
<ahoneybun> in June yes
<ahoneybun> June/July
<clivejo> do you remember how you did it?
<clivejo> changelog - http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/k/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings_16.04ubuntu2/changelog
<ahoneybun> a little but I'll do wat I can do
<ahoneybun> *what
<clivejo> dget the package locally
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'm in BBB room 1
<ahoneybun> dget kubuntu-settings ?
<clivejo> do you have a packaging environment setup?
<valorie> ok, caught up for the most part
<soee_> do you plan some release party :> ?
<sgclark> I will be on a train most of release day
<sgclark> but it will be fun, meeting valorie for lfnw
<valorie> yes!
<valorie> can hardly wait
<valorie> sgclark, yofel: have you heard about https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2016/05/de/Munich  may 27/28/29
<sgclark> yup
<valorie> ok
<sgclark> no way I can do that
<sgclark> falls in between austin,tx and randa
<valorie> am I the only one who thinks time is speeding up?
<valorie> ooo, what's in Austin?
<sgclark> no
<sgclark> the oscon moved there
<valorie> oh, wow
<sgclark> and apparently ucc meets at oscon every year
<valorie> interesting!
<valorie> I've always wanted to go to austin
<sgclark> will be my first time
<sgclark> My grandparents lived there and loved it
<sgclark> I lived in south tx on Padre Island, loved that
<valorie> Kstar is there (akarsh simha)
<valorie> grad student in physics
<sgclark> cool
<mparillo> clivejo: In all your favorites, I seek quassel instead of konversation.
<mparillo> clivejo: In all your favorites, I see quassel instead of konversation.
<clivejo> which is the kubuntu default
<mparillo> I though Kubuntu switched to koversation with Plasma 5. And when was the last time you used khelp? I vote for dolphin instead.
<Sho_> As the maintainer of Kicker and Kickoff I'm also curious how you guys set those default apps
<Sho_> Because if you still use kickoffrc that's wrong
<clivejo> Sho_: what is the proper way?
<Sho_> a config init js script for the kickoff applet in the look and feel package
<clivejo> can we override that?
<Sho_> kickoff got ported to the kicker backend in 5.5, and there's a migration script that will convert kickoffrc to plasma applet config, but that only runs once
<Sho_> so it will kind of work by accident one time, but if the user e.g. switches menus and back they won't get defaults
<Sho_> or if they just add  a kickoff somewhere
<Sho_> sure you can
<Sho_> we added the default config js stuff specifically for sitros
<Sho_> *distros
<Sho_> basically it works just like desktop and panel js scripts where you can add default widgets etc, just per-applet so it runs every time the applet is created
<clivejo> Sho_: I found an OpenSUSE package and the kickoffrc is how they do it
<Sho_> so every new kickoff instance gets your defaults again
<Sho_> then they didn't read the distro packagers ml
<Sho_> :)
<clivejo> got a link?
<Sho_> not off hand sorry, i'm actually in bed ..
<clivejo> wanna do this properly if we are doing it!
<Sho_> right
<Sho_> if it's not urgent, you can ping me tomorrow and i can help you out
<clivejo> what time zone are you in?
<Sho_> you can also try to find leszek on freenode, he works on netrunner linux and they do it correctly
<Sho_> I live in Seoul, but I'm usually around in the afternoon and evening to align somewhat with European colleagues
<clivejo> how do we modify the default config js stuff ?
<Sho_> you add a js file to your look and feel package
<Sho_> if you don't have a look and feel package you could add it to your package of the breeze one
<clivejo> kubuntu-settings?
<Sho_> i don't know anything about kubuntu package names sorry
<clivejo> maybe we can catch up tomorrow, Im not fully understanding this
<clivejo> do we grep the file, or install a new defaults file which overrides
<Sho_> neither
<Sho_> you add a file that doesn't exist at present
<Sho_> which will run every time the applet is created, and set a particular config
<clivejo> whats the name and location of that file?
<Sho_> dunno from memory
<ahoneybun> where is the mailing list?
<Sho_> it's something like <lnf dir>/<lnf package name>/<appletconfigs>/<applet id>/defaults.js or similar
<Sho_> apparently plasmoidsetupscripts/appletid.js actually
<valorie> oh dolphin, how did I/we forget that? 
<clivejo> I thought I had it on there
<clivejo> duh
<valorie> mparillo: quassel was our default for a few cycles
<valorie> did you upgrade from then?
<sgclark> oh gosh yeah that quassel needs to be konversation
<valorie> because Konvi has been back for quite awhile
<sgclark> no reason can't use konversation. 
<valorie> we don't even have quassel on the seed, correct?
<sgclark> correct
<ahoneybun> konversation moved to KF5 first
<ahoneybun> that;s why we whiched I think
<clivejo> need to figure out how to inject these default apps first!
<valorie> so it would be crazy to have something not provided by default in Favorites
<sgclark> let me search that ML
<valorie> Sho_: our release managers are new
<valorie> a lot of our experience moved over to Neon now
<valorie> oh dear, are our packagers not on the packagers list?
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-distro-packagers
<sgclark> sorry but this kind of thing should be on techbase
<sgclark> having to dig through thousands of emails is stupis
<sgclark> stupid
<valorie> some of us besides me should be on https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/distributions
 * sgclark is preparing her retirement post
<valorie> well, community perhaps
<valorie> techbase is for users of KDE apis
<valorie> sgclark: :(
 * ahoneybun jumps out window from all these damn mailing lists
<valorie> ?
<Sho_> valorie: totally fine, i'm just sleepy right now
<valorie> you'd rather have everything all jumbled up?
<Sho_> i'll gladly help out more tomorrow if it's still needed by that time
 * Sho_ grabs more sleep
<valorie> I think it's good to keep discussions focussed
<valorie> niters Sho_
<valorie> sweet dreams
<sgclark> I simply can't keep up with 50 million Mailing lists, it is the sheer cause of most of the failures during this release.
<sgclark> that and me being incompetant and not having a clue of what releasing a distribution entails
<ahoneybun> sgclark: *hugs* there are a lot of great reviews of Kubuntu 16.04 so far
<valorie> sgclark: you are not incompetant
<valorie> we're all learning
<rbasak> sgclark: I don't think you're incompetent. It's a steep learning curve with many things badly documented, if at all. Nobody can be expected to know it all instantly.
<rbasak> (and probably nobody really ever does)
<sgclark> aww well thanks everyone. feeling a bit defeated
 * sgclark returns to searching mounds of email
<valorie> I'm trying to help with that docu part, but it is an uphill climb
<ahoneybun> quiet a lot of people saying a lot of great things about 16.04 sgclark
<valorie> I agree, ahoneybun
<valorie> so far, best ever for me
<valorie> getting all those corner-cases fixed is hard though
<ahoneybun> plasma has never been so stable
<ahoneybun> for me anyway
<valorie> for me too
<valorie> on both my HP and my Dell
<sgclark> google is failing me on finding any sort of instructions on the proper way to configure plasma5 defaults :(
<sgclark> clivejo: dunno sorry. seems like this should be made more obvious from kde devs
<telegram> <Clifford>: Yeah I've scanned the distro ml and the topic isn't jumping out at me
<telegram> <Clifford>: I've give in for the night
<telegram> <Clifford>: Try and catch up with sho_ tomorrow
<sgclark> asked in plasma but I expect most are asleep by now
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: IMO Scarlett is pro when it comes to all this packaging etc. stuff :) The problem is that this release is all on her head :/
<valorie> right, more of us need to get some education and experience
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: The work she's been doing is for 4-5 people at least.
<valorie> a team is better than just two or three
<valorie> @marcinsagol I agree, sgclark is a champion!
<valorie> a tired one
<doko> sgclark, please file a removal request for kdesdk-kioslaves
<sgclark> awesome another thing to figure out how to do
<valorie> gads, that looks complicated
<rbasak> I was about to say that I'm happy to help, maybe answering process questions.
<rbasak> Let me take that one for you.
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removals
<sgclark> link to app removal? lol
<sgclark> ty
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: If there will be next Kubuntu release than first the team should be completed - as I said at least 4-5 people on with more or less equal knowledge level to handle it all. Than the work should be splitted to this group so each of team members knows what his part is ;)
<rbasak> Do we know why it needs removing BTW? Or just because?
<valorie> rbasak: I think it is no longer used
<rbasak> OK, thanks.
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk-kioslaves/+bug/1571867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571867 in kdesdk-kioslaves (Ubuntu) "Please remove kdesdk-kioslaves" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> There, done.
<valorie> "
<valorie> it's only for subvesion service in various KDE apps (corresponding svn+{ssh,http,https} protocols), like Dolphin, Konqueror and few others.
<sgclark> rbasak: thanks!!
<valorie> If you don't use subversion, or do not use GUI apps for managing svn repoes, you'll have no use of this package. 
<valorie> "
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: We do need also people without packaging skills etc. to track bugs/mailing lists and coordinate whole work. And this is very important to have such coordinator/'s.
<telegram> <Clifford>: @marcinsagol, Preaching to the choir here!
<rbasak> sgclark: no problem. I'm sorry you're being swamped. We all appreciate what you're doing for us. Just let me know if you need help. I'm short on time (as is everyone) but don't let that stop you asking. I'd prefer to find time to help show you the ropes than have you leave.
<sgclark> no kidding
<sgclark> rbasak: a mentor would be awesome, just someone to shoot questions to. I am mostly working in the dark and dependant on google
<valorie> it's tough when you are too busy to ask for help
<sgclark> and google hates me these days : /
<rbasak> sgclark: sure, that's no problem at all. It's often difficult to know what exactly to search for, too.
<telegram> <Clifford>: We need do-ers, not a bike shed committee
<sgclark> rbasak: you're awesome, thank you so much
<sgclark> LOL @ bike shed commitee
 * sgclark forgot which fire she was working on
<telegram> <Clifford>: Sgclark you understand that term?
<sgclark> oh right new to test new image evidently it is crashing instantly
<ScottK> sgclark: I'm also glad to answer questions if I'm around.  Just because I choose not to work in the Ubuntu project anymore doesn't mean I don't care if Kubuntu succeeds.
<sgclark> yeah means that everyone is arguing and getting no where on resolution right?
<sgclark> ScottK: thanks :) you have been a great help. 
<sgclark> rebooting to USB brb
<valorie> ok, gotta go outside for awhile in this glorious sunshine
<telegram> <Clifford>: Apparently a company setup a committee to build a bike shed. But the bike shed was never build due to endless meeting about trivial conversation about the colour it should be painted
<valorie> I'm happy we don't do that often
<telegram> <Clifford>: If you're in a meeting going in circles and getting nowhere its called bike shedding
<telegram> <sgclark2>: New image does not appear to boot......
<telegram> <sgclark2>: /cries
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Is it too early to need a beer? Probably.
 * genii liberally laces sgclark's next coffee with whiskey
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Yeah goes to console. No live session or ubiquity
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Not good at all
<telegram> <sgclark2>: startx works though
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Hmm
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Ubiquity can't connect to x server. Awesome.
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Failed to load nvidia...
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Shouldn't installer use nouveau?
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Over my head!!!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-19
<sgclark> tracked down to nvidia problem. Same USB install medium worked just fine on a box with intel card.
<sgclark> Bug filed. I have no clue how to fix graphic driver issues with ISOs.
<valorie> very odd, look at this packagelist for today's updates: 
<valorie> he following packages will be upgraded:
<valorie>   imagemagick imagemagick-6.q16 imagemagick-common kate kate5-data liblz4-1 libmagick++-6.q16-5v5 libmagickcore-6.q16-2 libmagickcore-6.q16-2-extra libmagickwand-6.q16-2
<valorie>   muon-discover muon-notifier muon-updater plasma-discover plasma-discover-common plasma-discover-updater
<valorie> why on earth do we still have muon-discover, or muon-notifier?
<valorie> seems like those should have been uninstall automatically
<valorie> Setting up muon-discover (4:5.6.2-1ubuntu1) ...
<valorie> Setting up muon-notifier (4:5.6.2-1ubuntu1) ...
<valorie> Setting up muon-updater (4:5.6.2-1ubuntu1) ...
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Those are in discover package
<valorie> @sgclark2 that's weird
<valorie> but OK
<sgclark> agreed, just the messenger haha
<sgclark> must sleep, night night
<valorie> sleep well, sgclark
<soee> good morning
<yofel> valorie: muon-* are empty transitional packages
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> thanks, yofel!
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I found this awesome tool: http://demangler.com/
<valorie> "This American web site is proudly supporting Donald J Trump for President 2016." at the bottom, LOL
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: WTF?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I didn't notice that
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Good Morning
<valorie> y'all have a good day; heading to bed here
<soee> it is 11:25 :D
<soee> bo time for bed ... time to work work work :-)
<clivejo> Sho_: when is the best time to have a chat with you today?
<Sho_> clivejo: in about 15 minutes maybe, we're currently having a meeting about the plasma 5.7 test days in #plasma
<clivejo> ok
<Skuggen> yofel: Did you do anything with the suggestions for making fresh installs of akonadi work with MySQL 5.7? Should I put the suggested fixes in bug reports?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<clivejo> hi slhk 
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<clivejo> Skuggen: akonadi seems to be hold stable, even after shutdown last night
<Skuggen> clivejo: Phew, that's good
<clivejo> but as to how itgot fixed, thats beyond me!
<Skuggen> clivejo: There's still the issue of running mysql_upgrade on existing installs. Do you know how much akonadi interacts with the database system tables (e.g. user management) after the initial install?
<Skuggen> Yeah, I don't get it either
<clivejo> I bont believe its as simple as deleted the config file and letting it get recreated
<clivejo> deleting
 * clivejo goes in search of food
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: /me Oooo yes tis lunch time
<yofel> Skuggen: didn't have time for that yesterday, so no. If you could dump that into a bug that would be great, and feel free to assign that to me
<yofel> clivejo: that doesn't really matter, as long as the package ships a new file, the user file gets overwritten
<yofel> (at least talking about mysql.conf)
<Skuggen> yofel: Will do, thanks
<Skuggen> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361485 Can use this, I guess :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 361485 in server "crash on initial start with mysql 5.7 on ubuntu 16.04" [Grave,Confirmed]
<yofel> true, thanks for finding that
<Skuggen> I'll upload the fix suggestions to it
<telegram> TZbot was added by: athoneycutt
<telegram> <Clifford>: Yofel I mean the config file in my user folder
<mhall119> hey guys, I'd like to have a UOS session about Plasma Mobile in the Convergence track, who would be a good person to run it and show off the work being done there?
<sgclark> mhall119: afaik no one in the kubuntu team is involved in plasma-mobile. Not sure who is working on it, bshah maybe?
<mhall119> sgclark: oh, do you know who in KDE I can ask about it then?
<sgclark> clivejo: I found some doc on plasma desktop hacking and pushed some changes to bzr. though not quite working.
<sgclark> mhall119: I am trying to find out.
<mhall119> thanks sgclark 
<bshah> hmm, I do work on plasma mobile, but mostly generating images and making sure that things work..
<bshah> not sure I am good fit about convergence track..
<mhall119> bshah: "convergence track" is really any topic that touches desktop and mobile
<bshah> maybe : https://dot.kde.org/2016/03/30/kde-proudly-presents-kirigami-ui would be interesting topic..
<clivejo> sgclark: would you mind posting a link to those docs?
<sgclark> https://userbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting#Misc._Global_Properties_and_Functions
<mhall119> bshah: absolutely, is that a session you can host?
<bshah> I am just pointing... ;)
<bshah> but well, will have to think
<mhall119> bshah: ok, let me know what you decide
<bshah> also online summits are bit hard for me... (you know internet connections)
<mhall119> I'll be on holiday for a couple weeks,but ping or PM me and it'll be logged in my client
<mhall119> bshah: I understand that :)
<bshah> when is UOS?
<mhall119> May 3-5
<mhall119> 1400 UTC to 2000 UTC
<clivejo> Sho_: ping
<bshah> hey colomar
<notmart> i can talk a bit about kirigami as well
<bshah> would like to talk about UoS about kirigami?
<bshah> mhall119: ^
<clivejo> mhall119: you had Ubuntu on Nexus 7 (grouper) was the project abandoned?
<mhall119> clivejo: on grouper it was, they switched to the 2013 Nexus 7 instead
<mhall119> something about it having friendlier GPU
<mhall119> hi colomar, I'm recruiting sessions for the next Ubuntu Online Summit, and I want to highlight the work in KDE to bridge desktop and mobile devices
<sgclark> mhall119: did you see above, notmart offered ^^
<mhall119> I missed that, thanks notmart!
<notmart> i can talk about implementation side, colomar about design side
<mhall119> thanks, do you guys have Launchpad accounts? summit.ubuntu.com uses that and Ubuntu SSO for user accounts
<colomar> I do have ine
<colomar> one
<mhall119> and are you guys okay with starting an on-air hangout for it? I'll get you all the instructions you need
<notmart> don't remember..
<notmart> ah, seems to still work ;)
<mhall119> can I get both of your launchpad usernames?
<notmart> notmart
<sgclark> clivejo: https://userbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting#Look_and_Feel_dependent_default_setup_for_applets
<mhall119> thanks
<sgclark> my location was wrong. moving it.
<notmart> colomar: ^^ (launchpad username)
<colomar> o-monroe (don't ask ;) )
<clivejo> sgclark: did you strip out all the KDE4 stuff?
<sgclark> clivejo: I put a bunch in a folder called legacy. in case stuff breaks.
<clivejo> good idea!
<sgclark> I really don't know what they had going on there
<clivejo> sgclark: did you figire out if the folder widget can be made bigger?
<clivejo> sgclark: Bug 1560404
<ubottu> bug 1560404 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Live session desktop uses to small folder view widget " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560404
<sgclark> well I had file in wrong location so I have not been able to test my changes. Working on that now, but need to finish coffee. brain not working yet
 * genii makes a fresh pot
<sgclark> clivejo: yeah I know of the bug. and was messing with folderview
<colomar> mhall119: Which days should we register for?
<mhall119> colomar: as many as you'll be around for. if you want a specific day and time for your session let me know, I'll be the one scheduling them
<colomar> Ok
<notmart> colomar, mhall119: may 4 14:00 utc ?
<colomar> Or do you plan to have a day which generally focuses on mobile or convergence, mhall119? Then we could fit in there...
<colomar> Okay mhall119 I've signed up, just let us know what we'll have to do next
<mhall119> colomar: topics span all days, the 4th sounds good to me
<colomar> Ok
<mhall119> colomar: notmart: if one of you can fill out http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/propose_meeting/ with a title and short description, that's all I need
<mhall119> I will email you a few days before the event with instructions for setting up the G+ Hangout
<colomar> Ok, we will 
<clivejo> sgclark: any luck with the favourites?
<sgclark> no. I am having great luck at breaking plasma though. haha
<clivejo> where are those files in debian?
<sgclark> they don't exist. and so far everything I have tried has failed.
<sgclark> so I am not the one to ask.
<clivejo> but where are the supposed to go that plasma can pick them up and overwrite the blasted things!
<sgclark> seems like it should be easy...
<clivejo> no offence but that doc is rubbish!
<sgclark> it is, and it looks like there is kde4 cruft in it
<sgclark> which explains why other distros are just over writing the default
<sgclark> but I would like to do it the "right" way
<clivejo> I get that we need to over it with a js file
<clivejo> but I dont get where on a debian system those files should be
<clivejo> I can see the L&F folder - /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel
<clivejo> but do we have to change the default favourites for each theme?
<sgclark> I could not get it to work there for either theme
<clivejo> same :(
<clivejo> at least the OpenSUSE method works!
<clivejo> might not be the "right" way"
<sgclark> what method is that?
<clivejo> to install a kickoffrc file
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> we may just have to do that if we want this in xenial
<sgclark> though it may be too late for that
<sgclark> dunno
<clivejo> I didnt check the icon, but the kickoff fav's works for new news
<clivejo> users
<clivejo> and Martin Pitt said it doesnt need a FFE as its a bug fix
<sgclark> clivejo: honestly I am ok with just using kickoffrc way for this release. We can do it the right way in backports and nextrelease type thing.
<sgclark> we simply do not have the time to get past this learning curve for this release
<sgclark> clivejo: so if you want to do that I will push it to archive.
<sheytan> heya! What's the release date of LTS?
<clivejo> thursday
 * sheytan happy :D
 * clivejo glad someone is!
<yofel> You should give reality denial a try, maybe you'll be happy then.
<yofel> Works for me usually
<mamarley> You guys have worked really hard, thanks for your effort! :)
<yofel> mamarley: thanks! *hugs*
<mamarley> I have been using Xenial for quite some time already and I am very impressed.  I think this release will be good. :)
 * BluesKaj agrees 100% ....good work by all !
<sheytan> Need any testing?
<sheytan> Can help :)
<sheytan> well, i've got another question. Is there a way (or will be fixed) to get muon working?
<soee> sheytan: i think fixed version is uploade dto archive or waiting for sponsor
<soee> clivejo: might now more ^
<sgclark> it was pushed to archive
<soee> kernel update
<claydoh> has there been any movement on this bug regarding the driver manager: 
<claydoh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Confirmed]
<claydoh> just curious
<soee> i doubt
<valorie> someone reported being hit by it yesterday in #kubuntu (I think it was yesterday, anyway)
<soee> valorie: it is liek that more than half year i think :D
<valorie> but it works for me!
<soee> on what version ?
<valorie> a second or two and it comes back with a report
<valorie> what is the package name?
<soee> maybe this problem is related to hardware 
<valorie> I don't seem to have kcm_driver_manager
<valorie> according to apt-cache policy
<soee> valorie: i mean Kubuntu version :)
<valorie> 16.04
<valorie> updated last night; let's update again
<valorie> aha, kernel update
<soee> for me it freezes @ collecting informations
<clivejo> what freezes?
<soee> driver manager KCM
<clivejo> ah, that hasnt works for a while
<soee> terminal only outputs: No frame loaded
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Probably is not maintained. ..
<soee> i think shadeslayer or apachelogger maintained it before
<valorie> that is shadeslayer's, is it not?
<valorie> I dunno, works for me
<soee> lucky you :D
<soee> 2 days left :)
 * clivejo beats soee with a trout
<clivejo> never mind slapping!
<soee> oh be happy .. ;]
<clivejo> Im not happy
 * shadeslayer looks at bug report
<valorie> sup clivejo?
<shadeslayer> people, y u no use ubuntu-bug
<valorie> I do!
<shadeslayer> Clearly valorie is a AI then
<soee> shadeslayer: can i debug anyhow this problem ?
<shadeslayer> dafuq, I cant comment no more?
<soee> valorie: btw do you have maybe graphics-drivers ppa enaled ?
<shadeslayer> soee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523
<soee> i have it and maybe this causes some problems
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Incomplete]
<valorie> soee: no
<valorie> no PPAs enabled at all
<valorie> restarting after kernel update
<soee> shadeslayer: 
<soee> ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named PyQt5.QtCore
<shadeslayer> Q.Q
<shadeslayer> dunno, too tired
<soee> it seems like it was fixed once in 15.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1439784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1439784 in apport (Ubuntu) "[apport-kde] apport-collect: Can not import module PyQt5.QtCore" [Medium,Fix released]
<valorie> gotta go outside, it's too pretty out there
<soee> why this would exists in 16.04 ?
<soee> is it due to some QT update/changes ?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-20
<sitter> yofel, sgclark: FYI ubuntu appstream data for some reason has a weird dolphin icon `appstreamcli get org.kde.dolphin.desktop --details|grep Icon` -> gwenview /var/lib/app-info/icons/ubuntu-xenial-universe/64x64/dolphin_system-file-manager.png
<sitter> I don't know more than that unfortunately
<sitter> yofel, sgclark: probably this http://markmail.org/message/3fmqutpjz3jedw3o so not much to be done right nwo
<sitter> lead me to realize this http://markmail.org/message/vhz5duiiiye6ah36 which is also not something that can be solved right now
<sitter> oh yeah I didn't mention this... all of this means icons in discover are fishy ;)
<sitter> http://imgur.com/Rj8im7p
<yofel> cyphermox: thank you very much for looking at ubiquity!
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: humans, I've changed my IRC nick to be the same as telegram.
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: hint: it's missing the -
<yofel> :D
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> New release candidate is up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/359/builds
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Howdy BluesKaj. This morning's release candidate (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/359/builds) dumped me straight into a live session without the try / install option first.
<mparillo> On physical HW. I will test in a VM in two or three hours.
<yofel> another RC will be coming with a bunch of core fixes + akonadi first run fix
<mparillo> TY yofel
<BluesKaj> so whern can we dump the staging and landing ppas and just rely on the default repos?
<BluesKaj> when
<BluesKaj> or should I have removed them already?
<BluesKaj> well, they're gone now
<yofel> they should already not make much of a difference..
<yofel> clivejo: what was the state with settings?
<BluesKaj> yofel,  ok thanks
 * ahoneybun has staging from sgclark as well
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: thanks @ovidiuflorin looks like it works now
<clivejo> yofel: cant figure out how to do it the "correct" way
<clivejo> If I create /etc/xdg/kickoffrc and add the favourites there it seems to work for new users
<clivejo> but Sho_ informs me this is the wrong way to do it
<yofel> clivejo: please just do what works, has to be up today if we still want that on the release images
<clivejo> I probably wont get anything done on it until this evening, with good weather Ive a lot to do outside and Im only inside grabbing some lunch and making phone call
<soee> clivejo: @ last comment here
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347602
<ubottu> KDE bug 347602 in Updater "Update Manager systray icon and info still reports pending updates after updates applied" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> we have it working in Xenial right ?
<soee> for me it works as it should now
<yofel> Fixed in xenial, yes. And as the complaining user rightfully points out, not fixed in anything earlier
<sgclark> heh
<sgclark> can not even keep up with this release
<sgclark> clivejo: if you can just commit that kickerrc I can clean up the rest of the package and upload.
<clivejo> sgclark: just create a new file ( /etc/xdg/kickoffrc ) in that file put the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/15947501/
<clivejo> that should then build the following KickOff menu for new users - http://s31.postimg.org/qy02ciul7/Screenshot_20160420_140018.png
<sgclark> clivejo: ok thanks
<sgclark> gonna give one last effort at fixing that folderview
<clivejo> Ive been looking too, there is absolutely no information I can find for plasma 5
<clivejo> seriously need some distro guides
<yofel> go to the shiny new distrio ML and sream DOCS
<clivejo> I swapped dolpin for Quazzel
<yofel> *scream
<clivejo> hope everyones happy with those apps
<yofel> as long as you don't mean you swapped quassel in the xml, yes
<clivejo> I had Quaseel in the favourite apps
<clivejo> and got shouted at
<clivejo> and forgot doplin
<clivejo> so I swapped them
<yofel> heh
<yofel> the app list is fine I think
<mamarley> Wait Kubuntu comes with Quassel again?  I thought it had switched back to Konversation.
<yofel> mamarley: it does NOT
<mamarley> I didn't think so, but what clivejo said confused me.
<clivejo> mamarley: I was trying to build a default fav list
<clivejo> and I asked for help with it
<clivejo> I thought quassel was default, but I was wrong
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<clivejo> and I missed dolphin
<clivejo> this is the list Ive asked sgclark to include - http://s31.postimg.org/qy02ciul7/Screenshot_20160420_140018.png
<mamarley> Looks good :)
<clivejo> its just for new users
<mamarley> I know
<clivejo> as the default fav list is very bland
<clivejo> I was looking into adding the Kubuntu logo as the Kickoff icon, but that seems to be unpopular so I gave up on that
<clivejo> no point wasting time adding something people dont want!
<mamarley> Indeed.
<clivejo> even if I think its pretty!
 * yofel wonders if khelpcenter should really be there....
<clivejo> is there another help factility?
<yofel> I looked at like 5 pages, and 4 were either broken, looked weird or had misleading information (Ctrl+Q does NOT list your activities...)
<yofel> no
<sgclark> yeah it is quite broken currently
<sgclark> an embarrasment really lol
<sgclark> makes me think I need to go back to documentation, but then I remember I have not enough hours in the day to do more.
<yofel> if that dosen't improve we might want to replace that with a web link to docs.kubuntu.org
<sgclark> maybe we can do that now?
<marco-parillo> clivejo: I like the idea of the Kubuntu logo, but when I started paying attention the vision of Kubuntu was to not unnecessarily change upstream defaults. Now that we have had some turnover, I think the KC can re-visit that, but I think it is a bit late now.
<clivejo> cause docs.kubuntu.org is better?
<yofel> which ofc. doesn't help offline usecases
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> there is that
<sgclark> kubuntu-logo is fine, as long as both light and dark breeze look good with it.
<clivejo> maybe some of our guys could contribute to that project
<clivejo> well this is what my dark breeze looks like with kubuntu logo - http://s3.postimg.org/3ukpbnykj/Kick_Off2.png
<clivejo> Im actually keeping it
<yofel> IIRC as long as it uses docbook nobody WANTS to contribute to it
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> dunno what to suggest, for new users a Help guide is pretty essential in my view
<yofel> and I haven't seen Darkwing around in ages, he was the last real maintainer of our kubuntu khelpcenter docs. And the later attempts at generating that never really worked out
<clivejo> when I first came to Kubuntu it was in the menu
<clivejo> but through plasma 5 the favourites list seems to have got smaller and smaller
<clivejo> I think theres only two on it now, browser and settings
<yofel> yeah. It's one of the things that suffers from there not being an official "KDE Release" anymore, only random software pieces that distros are supposed to patch together
<sgclark> heh I was suppose to take over docbook for kubuntu, you all kinda got me a bit distracted
<yofel> yeah, I know that feeling :D
<clivejo> the way things are moving youd need a full time team working on docs
<clivejo> probably need some kind of version control too
<sgclark> well most of should go upstream
<clivejo> anyways, the orchard isnt going to mow itself
<cyphermox> yofel: sorry it took so long
<cyphermox> yofel: it's still going to need some more love though, I'm not that good at QT... there's definite room for improvement
<yofel> "not crashing" will have to do for now, but we'll have some SRUs to do so 16.04.1 can really be recommended
<BluesKaj> hmm, suddenly some webstes aren't rendering properly looks like a flash problem, but I can't be sure, http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/ontario/ottawa
<libi> hello everyone here 
<yofel> cyphermox: sorry to ask you, but would you by any chance have time to mangle this into ubiquity? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-April/010350.html
<yofel> If not, should I make a debdiff on a bug and ping the release team? (I only will have time for this in a couple hours)
<yofel> (ubiquity doesn't chroot when editing the sddm auto login config)
<cyphermox> I suppose we can probably squeeze it in (since we're fixing casper shortly, and that might require a respin)
<cyphermox> could you bring it up on #ubuntu-release?
<yofel> ok
<cyphermox> if you have a debdiff, that would help too, since I'm not sure I understand what the patch is
<cyphermox> this needs a fix in user-setup and a ubiquity update
<cyphermox> (the file comes from user-setup)
<yofel> the patch is in plain diff format, so yeah, that'll need redoing
<clivejo> sgclark: did you get kubuntu-settings patched up?
<sgclark> no still messing about with folderview
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Yofel any idea how to fix the doc server?
<yofel> @athoneycutt what's the problem?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: it is saying it is missing something from the theme
<yofel> oh, during the build?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: yea let me get the error
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: mportError: No module named sphinx_bootstrap_theme
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: ImportError: No module named sphinx_bootstrap_theme
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: only thing I can think of is that the theme was dropped but twitter is using bootstrap still
<yofel> sounds somewhat familiar
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: yea I want to finish the changes from Google Code in and get some new screenshots from 5.5.5 hopefully
<yofel> what exactly are you running?
<yofel> and where?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: make html in the source
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: /home/kubuntu/docs/kubuntu-manual
<yofel> I get this: https://paste.kde.org/p9un7fbot
<yofel> looks fine?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: weird permission error?
<yofel> you *are* running that as 'kubuntu', right?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: as me?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: https://paste.kde.org/pbm21ji71
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: opps
<yofel> ah yeah, that won't work
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I don't know that user's pw
<yofel> sudo -u kubuntu -i
<yofel> and it'll work
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: just mine
<yofel> with that sudo command you only need yours
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: yep thanks 
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Yofel 
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: clivejo can you help me test a mic?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: BBB room 11
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: *1
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Yofel any idea how to send screenshots to that server?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: scp is giving me permission denied
<yofel> hm, scp into your account and then copy I guess. Or you could add your ssh key to the kubuntu user
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: scp into my account?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: sudo scp KickOff_16-04.png ahoneybun@docs.kubuntu.org:/home/kubuntu/docs/kubuntu-manual/source/images/xenial
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: this is the command I';m using atm
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: maybe kubuntu@docs.kubuntu.org?
<sick_rimmit> Hi Folks
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: heyo
<sick_rimmit> I've seen how busy it has been here today
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: anyone alt+tab working?
<sick_rimmit> I've been frantic at work, but am home now
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: sick_rimmit are you on Telegram?
<sick_rimmit> No IRC right now
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: missing some letters: http://imgur.com/1PI75Lq
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Muon got release tagged 5 days ago, carlo did
<sick_rimmit> it
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: I know, thats what we pushed to the archive
<sick_rimmit> I got an email, for my upload to PPA, but that was prior to the Release tag
<clivejo> he bumped libqapt and muon for us
<sick_rimmit> Anyway
<sick_rimmit> So is it in LTS, do I need to repack ?
<sick_rimmit> did we miss it
<sick_rimmit> er 
<sick_rimmit> I miss it
<clivejo> its in the archive
<clivejo> !info muon xenial
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 337 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<sick_rimmit> That's excellent news
<clivejo> dunno about that
<sick_rimmit> Thank you, clivejo you took care of it
<clivejo> needs a lot of work
<sick_rimmit> I'm happy to repackage, sort the diffs out etc... 
<clivejo> appstream, snappy suport etc
<sick_rimmit> Will have to be on Ricks schedule, but otherwise
<clivejo> properly ported to KF5 and QML interface
<sick_rimmit> I'm not worrying too much about that yet..
<sick_rimmit> Carlo wants to work on KF5 and QML
<sick_rimmit> ovidiuflorin: Is going to work on it too
<sick_rimmit> Just wanted to ensure that it got into archive, so folks can install
<sick_rimmit> it's an important component for dev's 
<valorie> I agree
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Good job on the Party2 Review news item, that's a really good article now
<valorie> glad you like it! ovidiuflorin fixed it after I made my pass, though
<valorie> anybody working on a release text?
<valorie> I'd like to help, but will be traveling tomorrow
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: not atm
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: was working on the docs
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: still need to move pictures over there
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: /me does not like the outdated one
<valorie> good move, ahoneybun
<valorie> having docs ready for release is important
<mparillo> Traditionally the release text was never on the wiki (that was reserved for alphas and betas), but was a link to kubuntu.org/news
<valorie> mparillo: exactly, a release should def. be on our server, not the wiki
<valorie> although we can cadge a great deal of the text from the beta release text
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: yea that is tru
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Valoriez most of the work from Google Code in is in
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: just need some new screenshots, need to found out how to do that
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Valoriez http://docs.kubuntu.org/welcome.html
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: release version and date is ready
<sick_rimmit> If you fire me a bunch of bullet points I can draft something
<sick_rimmit> perhaps valorie could sort the grammar and spelling, once I have put the narrative together
 * sick_rimmit calls kate for assistance
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I can do that if need be
 * sick_rimmit switches output device to verbose, and begins writing
<valorie> sick_rimmit: look at the beta announcement; most everything we need should be there
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: yea not much of that needs changing
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: but do mention Muon is back!
<valorie> YES
<valorie> that's a big victory for us
<valorie> and KDE as a whole imo
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: awesome stuff everyone
<valorie> also Discover is better too
<valorie> ahoneybun: docs are looking good, at least on the surface
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: on the surface?
<mparillo> On http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/support.html it mentions IRC, but does not give the channel name. 
<valorie> ahoneybun: I meant the landing page
<valorie> I've not had a chance to go through page by page
<mparillo> So you have to go back to the contribute page.
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/contribute.html
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: yea I should refer to the new IRC page @ovidiuflorin made
<valorie> are we withdrawing the docs from the kde wiki?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: withdrawing?
<valorie> removing
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: changes that were made from the userbase wiki are moved to the docs site
<clivejo> valorie: any reply from Flames_in_Paradise (ellisistfroh)  ?
<valorie> ah, got it
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: the wiki is so others can easy make changes
<valorie> oh, good
<valorie> that was my idea from the start, and I'm glad we can still make that work
<valorie> clivejo: never an email make to me, no
<valorie> but he did file a lp bug which we fixed
<valorie> Bug 1557816
<ubottu> bug 1557816 in Kubuntu Website "Content refers to unsupported versions of Kubuntu & exposes escaped DVD-DL link" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557816
<cyphermox> yofel: your autologin fix should be in the next respin
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @va
<sick_rimmit> Are we releaseing with Plasma 5.6
<clivejo> no
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Valoriez I would like a script to pull the changes but it works
<clivejo> 5.5.5
<sick_rimmit> OK Cool
<clivejo> lucky to have got that in!
<clivejo> only for sgclark and yofel working their backsides off!
<sick_rimmit> love me
<sick_rimmit> they're awesome
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: @athoneycutt script can be done
<sick_rimmit> but we're going to grow this team
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ping me sometime and I can make that for you
<valorie> hopefully we can get plasma 5.6 and the new applications asap after release
<clivejo> LOL
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: the issue is that they are putting in things that only work in the wiki not sphinx
<sick_rimmit> ^^^^ /me/em/ 
<valorie> sick_rimmit: amen!
<sick_rimmit> Lovem em
<sick_rimmit> not 
<sick_rimmit> love me
<sick_rimmit> Doh!!
<clivejo> I think sgclark and yofel will be taking some well earned time off!
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: meeeh.. we can convert them
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I've set up a TG-IRC sync for the Kdevelop channel. Anyone cares to join?
<sgclark> no rest for the wicked heh. slavedrivers.
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: /me hugs sgclark and yofel
<sgclark> but I have some KDE CI stuff higher in que. but we will get to it when we get to it.
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: are you guys going to Munich in may?
<sgclark> have to create the git branches inLP first.
<sgclark> Not I.
<yofel> haven't decided yet
<ahoneybun> mparillo: better? http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/support.html
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Sick_Rimmit we're in BBB room 1 if your free
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: who's we?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: clive and me
<sick_rimmit> OK here is the draf
<sick_rimmit> t
<sick_rimmit> https://www.kubuntu.org/?p=2630&preview=true
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: we can't see that
<sick_rimmit> I have not proofed as I have to wait an hour before reading my work
<sick_rimmit> otherwise I don't see the errors
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: committment
<sick_rimmit> It needs some imagery too
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: " who  continue "
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: space and missing s
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: Plasma Discover = Muon Discover?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: "what can you expect in this latest release" colon at the end
<sick_rimmit> OK, so please go ahead and edit, amend, add, subtract etc...
<clivejo> !info plasma-dsicover xenial
<ubottu> Package plasma-dsicover does not exist in xenial
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: "e to choose" (from)
<clivejo> !info plasma-discover xenial
<ubottu> plasma-discover (source: plasma-discover): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 75 kB, installed size 290 kB
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: put it in a notes.kde.org so we can collaborate
<sick_rimmit> OK we'll however is doing the marketing and naming for Plasma, etc... maybe need to think about name changes and impacts
<sick_rimmit> please change as appropriate
<sick_rimmit> by all means please, do 
<sick_rimmit> I'm tight for time, have to go in a few minutes
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: Rick, if you are editing, we can't edit at the same tiem
<sick_rimmit> so I just wanted to get the verbose bits out
<sick_rimmit> No editing from me
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: do you have the editor open?
<sick_rimmit> It's a rough start, and I hope it helps
<sick_rimmit> 2 secs
<sick_rimmit> I typing to you
<sick_rimmit> anyone would think I had a multi-tasking operating system here
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: it's not the os
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: your ISP is the problem :P
<sick_rimmit> OK an out of edit mode
<sick_rimmit> he he#
<sick_rimmit> I know, its dreadful
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ok, I'll have a go now
<sick_rimmit> OK I got to go
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: are you editing?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: yes
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: give me 5 more minutes
<valorie> I see a couple of spelling errors
<valorie> ok, I'll wait for you
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: done
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: valorie I've added some suggestions in parenthesis
<valorie> ok
<soee_> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.04.0.php
 * clivejo looks for his trout
<valorie> draft saved
<valorie> we need some nice images to go in there
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: works
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: screenshots
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: @athoneycutt can you please take some?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: yea on it
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I do like it better. Typo on sofware and I prefer the IRC webchat URL formatted like this: https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#kubuntu
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: what typo
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: why not kiwi?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @ovidiuflorin @Valoriez is working on it
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: give me a link and I'll put it in @ovidiuflorin 
<valorie> I've saved the draft
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: says you are editing
<mparillo> s /sofware/software/
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: did not want to mess anything up
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: on contribute or support?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: valorie, close the editor
<valorie> done
<valorie> sorry
<mparillo> ahoneybun: in http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/support.html#internet-relay-chat
<valorie> hmmm, we don't have a new banner, do we?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://telegram.me/kubuntu_support
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I don;t atm
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I think Aaron of Andrea are the people to make graphics
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: they are good at it
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I suck at graphics
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: have you seen the IRC image I made for the podcast page?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: it's horrible
<valorie> ah, I see the misspelling: "RC allows you to communicate in real-time with many others who are also using IRC and are on common networks and channels. For more information about IRC clients, see the Chat Clients section on the Sofware Page"
<valorie> Sofware Page
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: that's meant to be like that :P
<valorie> should be a link as well
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: for the release announcement, shouldn't we go with something simmilar we had in the past?
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: for instance?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13-04/
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WilyWerewolf/Beta1/Kubuntu
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: this one is prettier
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: screenshots are in
<valorie> imo we can improve it a LOT with some screenies
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: feel free to review
<valorie> plasma is so beautiful
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: fixed that @Valoriez 
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I added some
<valorie> hmmm, I would prefer the first big shot to be more bright and colorful
<valorie> that is really dark
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: but that is my prefered:)
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: plasma lets me make it my own
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: key selling point
<valorie> I understand, and it would be cool to have it further down maybe?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @ovidiuflorin any links with kiwi?
<valorie> but something bright and light up top
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: default layout then?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Valoriez 
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/?nick=user|?#kubuntu
<valorie> sure -- you can probably find such a screenshot online
<valorie> you don't have to change your machine 
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: working onit
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I have a activity for Demo
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: mm amarok is missing
<valorie> ooo, sometime the podcast should cover those
<valorie> I'd like to make more use of them
<valorie> s/more/some
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I have one for each modes
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: laptop or desktop
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: oh crap
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<telegram1>  amarok : Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.8.0-0ubuntu9) but 2:2.8.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2 is to be installed
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I needed that for the screenshot
<ahoneybun> !info amarok-common
<ubottu> amarok-common (source: amarok): architecture independent files for Amarok. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.0-0ubuntu6 (wily), package size 3148 kB, installed size 14770 kB
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: so it is not in xenial?
<ahoneybun> !info xenial amarok-common
<ubottu> 'amarok-common' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<ahoneybun> !info amarok-common xenial
<ubottu> amarok-common (source: amarok): architecture independent files for Amarok. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.0-0ubuntu9 (xenial), package size 3148 kB, installed size 14786 kB
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: oh I broke something then
<soee_> apt-get remove amarok-common & apt-get install --reinstall amarok
<valorie> I had the same problem; I think a breaks/replace or something was missing in the packaging
<ahoneybun> fixed thanks soee_
<ahoneybun> I think it was the ppa
<soee_> yes that was from backports or something
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: almost have the screenshot down
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: *done
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: uploading now
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Valoriez 
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: review
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @ovidiuflorin working on putting that link in now
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: /me off to bed
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: night
<valorie> looking
<valorie> niters ovidiuflorin
<valorie> ooo, nice ahoneybun
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: night
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: you like?
<valorie> I do
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: which part lol
<valorie> one small critique -- that bottom screenie should be smaller
<valorie> one thing we could add is asking for bug reports, but that seems to dim enthusiasm a bit
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: the bottom screenshot is easy to change
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: man sphinx does not like that link @ovidiuflorin lol
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: make it like it
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: beat it into submission
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I am
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @ovidiuflorin I got it
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: could look prettier maybe but it works
<clivejo> any of you guys know about audio related issues?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: @Valoriez check the post now
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie>  > laundry
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: sweet
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: /me grabs some food 
<ximion> fun
<telegram1> <Clifford>: When will the Xenial download actually go live on the site?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-21
<tux|dude> Neat, 16.04 coming in less than a day
<ahoneybun> mparillo, have you had a time to look over the release post?
 * ahoneybun wonders if you can log into the site
<ahoneybun> valorie, your looking at it?
<mparillo> I do not think I have access. Do you have the URL?
<ahoneybun> it's not public so I don't think a URL would work
<ahoneybun> g2g
<mparillo> And as far as testing the first release candidate, I was the only one who marked anything at: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/359/builds and nobody has done any testing on the current release candidate, because yofel said they are respinning anyway.
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: https://twitter.com/MarkRuan0122/status/719719088801628160
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: Have these been fixed?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: The password thing I think was fixed, right?
 * valorie downloads all the zsyncs so that I can torrent the finals as soon as they are released
<valorie> I would usually have a day to do this but am leaving for LFNW a day early
<palasso> hello I will spin up 7 DigitalOcean droplets (all the cities DO has servers) to seed. Are the torrents ready?
<valorie> no, the final ISOs have not been released yet
<valorie> pretty sure it will be around 21:00utc
<valorie> date -u says it's ~6:30
<palasso> ok tyvm
<yeehi> At what time today will 16.04 be released? If you are running the Beta, how do you upgrade to the final release (in order to receive the new wallpaper, etc?)
<soee_> yeehi: when Ubuntu release team do it
<soee_> if you are on beta and you do simple update it should get all latets pckages and you will be on final
<yeehi> thank you soee_ ! Also, thank you for working on Kubuntu. It is so beautiful!
<soee_> indeed :) And it will be much better when Plasma 5.6 lands in backports :)
<soee_> anyway high five to all developers! :)
<yeehi> Ooh! 5.6? What is especially nice about Plasma 5.6? 
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I echo that, great job, hard work and dedication, very much appreciated
<soee_> yeehi: it has a lot of bugfixes, better performance, new features etc.
<soee_> yeehi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0TzoXhAbxg
<yeehi> so, the thing to do is update to 16.04, and then when Plasma 5.6 is available in backports, upgrade that. I wonder by which date the main kubuntu release will have Plasma 5.6
<yeehi> Debian and Trisquel make available DVDs for download. These include all the packages for that architecture for that release. Why doesn't Kubuntu / Ubuntu do this? (anymore)
<soee_> do what exactly ?
<yeehi> 16.04 is out for Ubuntu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<yeehi> oops, not yet
<soee_> :)
<yeehi> soee_ If somebody would like to maintain an offline repository for Debian amd64, they can download the debian amd64 DVDs, (about 6 of them). These contain all the packages in Debian. 
<yeehi> There is no equivalent to this in Ubuntu
<yeehi> or Kubuntu
<yeehi> I think there ought to be
<yeehi> KUBUNTU 16.04 is OUT!!! :)
<yeehi> Three Cheers for the Developers!
<kfunk> \o/
<kfunk> kubuntu.org doesn't say so 
<soee_> ovidiuflorin: ping
<soee_> or yofel
<telegram1> <Clifford>: ** yawns ** what's all the shouting about?
<yeehi> kfunk soee_ Kubuntu 16.04 is here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<yofel> images are up, yes. but it's not officially released yet
<yeehi> Seed, yofel :)
<yofel> oh right. go ahead ;)
<mparillo> zsync complete. dd running slowly.
<ahoneybun> yofel, any idea about moving images to the docs server?
<yofel> oh sorry, I never did reply to that
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> let me move to my kubuntu laptop anyway
<yofel> either add your ssh key to kubuntu, then scp as that user, or first scp the images under /home/ahoneybun and move them after that
<ahoneybun> mm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> yofel: so what command do I use?
<ahoneybun> scp or sftp
<ahoneybun> I have the image on this laptop
<yofel> multiple or single image?
<ahoneybun> one at a time for now
<yofel> scp is easier then
<ahoneybun> my ssh key might need to be updated
<ahoneybun> I never get scp right or forget
<clivejo> !info kubuntu-settings xenial
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-settings does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> !info kubuntu-settings-desktop xenial
<ubottu> kubuntu-settings-desktop (source: kubuntu-settings): Settings and artwork for the Kubuntu (Desktop). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:16.04ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 2325 kB, installed size 4673 kB
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> I guess it didnt get uploaded
<yofel> scp is like cp, just with the user part before the target
<yofel> clivejo: nope
<yofel> it didn't
<yofel> will have to be an SRU
<clivejo> was it rejected?
<yofel> dunno, was I supposed to do something? Because last I saw it wasn't done
 * ahoneybun got it!!!!!!!!
<clivejo> I think sgclark was just researching that folder size bug and was to upload it yesterday
<ahoneybun> mm so I can't move the file around on the server
<ahoneybun> even as the kubuntu user
<clivejo> everyone ready for the storm of user support requests ?!?
<clivejo> Kubuntu killed my cat, how do I fix it
<clivejo> or Kat
<soee> uhm
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-officially-released-available-for-download-now-503251.shtml
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-LTS-Released
<soee> good news: Mozilla has announced today they will begin packaging Firefox in the snap format for Ubuntu "later this year." 
<yofel> soee: I always wonder what does sites would do if an image would have to be replaced after they wrote the announcement
<yofel> mparillo: are you still testing anything? If not I would mark the images as ready
<soee> maybe they just want to be first to announce it :_
<yofel> I think this is as "good" as we're going to be
<sgclark> sorry I was in fear that the moving of stuff around would break everything and did not want to break everything the day before release. I was unsuccessful with all my attempt with folderview. 
<yofel> np, sounds reasonable. We can fix it for 16.04.1 (Which will probably happen sometime in July)
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> hm, marco seems away, well then
 * yofel markes images ready
<marco-parillo> yofel, I am trying to download the current candidate (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/xenial/release/), but I fear even the download will not complete in time. Three to four hours left. 
<yofel> marco-parillo: those are the 20160420.1 images
<marco-parillo> Sorry: mparillo is my KDE Identity and is what I use for the KDE bouncer, but at work, they block IRC ports. So I use webchat and use my launchpad iD (marco-parillo) at work.
 * yofel uses ssh tunnels at work :P
<marco-parillo> I did grab the 20160420.1 images, but I admit I did not test. I though I saw another spin was coming.
<marco-parillo> s/though/thought/
<sgclark> When exactly are the images released? I will be on a train most of today
<yofel> they're public already, just the announcement is missing
<marco-parillo> They are already at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> cool
<yofel> but from what I gather in -release, nobody wants to do yet another respin, even if there's issues
<sgclark> is our PR group one that? *looks at podcast group*
<marco-parillo> They have been for over an hour I think. 
<marco-parillo> Also at work, my host is Win7, so I cannot zsync. Usually that is not such a problem, but on release day it is.
<yofel> FWIW, now that softpedia etc. put the announement out, you're probably best of using torrents for the rest of the day if you want to download anything ^
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> except at work, true :/
<marco-parillo> I am afraid to even try a torrent at work.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Could someone check the Torrents on our website, I recall a while ago they were not working ( i.e Not Seeding )
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I am at work so can't do it, but all the talk about torrents reminded me
<yofel> I'm currently seeding them, and they seem to work fine
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Brill.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I will share them on from my client later when I get home
<yofel> I asked xnox to link https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement from the flavor page, so please don't change that URL anyomre
<yofel> can someone maybe make a new screenshot for discover on that page? The current one looks... not very great?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: That article needs publishing too
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: It's currently showing 404
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Although we're not released yet so perhaps I am ahead of the curve
<yofel> right, please hold off on that until the official ubuntu announcement mail
<yofel> @Sick_Rimmit: do we have an updated download page yet?
<yofel> I don't see one myself
 * genii quietly makes another large vat of coffee and washes out everyon'e mugs
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: @ovidiuflorin What is the status with Download page ?
<MacLeod> hi! if I correctly understand, that there is no plasma 5.6.2 under 16:04 in near plans in main repo and it will appear only in backports? and now affects only to discover/notifier/muon for bugfix?
<yofel> MacLeod: 16.04 will only get strict bugfixes, no new plasma. I'm not sure what you mean regarding discover?
<yofel> (no new plasma in main repository)
<MacLeod> i mean muon-discover and plasma-discover packages
<MacLeod> ok, i see
<MacLeod> thanks for answer!
<yofel> muon-discover is an alias for plasma-discover now
<yofel> (you can remove the first if you want)
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I haven't done anything to the download page
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: if someone gives me the download links, I'll update them
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: it*
<sgclark> yofel: 5.6.2 is in xenial, ping ximion for details
<sgclark> discover I mean
<yofel> that I know, but I still don't understand what the original question was about
<sgclark> ah, me eithere then
<sgclark> either
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<yofel> as a replacement for the 15.10 section. I would leave 14.04 as a "KDE4 LTS" maybe?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I can add a third one
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: @ovidiuflorin if its release can you publish the annoucenment
<yofel> or that
<yofel> WAIT
<yofel> the announcement still has to wait for the mail
<yofel> but with the images out, you might as well publish the download page changes
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: torrent links please
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ah
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: they are all there
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: thank you
<yofel> I wonder if the announcement should have a known issue list that tells people how to find the "Install" button on the image, as we never got that glitch fixed :/
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: That would be helpful, perhaps with a screenshot
<yofel> at least for VM users (I suspect everyone coming from plymouth text mode), as marco did say that Ubiquity-DM works fine on hardware
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: download page is ready
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: shall I publish it?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: Known issues is a must
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: also with a link to Ubuntu Known issues
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: these are a must
<yofel> live session looks like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/Screenshot_20160421_172011.png
<yofel> find the problem :P
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: folderview size broken?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: long press on the widget, then resize
<yofel> yup, tell that to someone that doesn't know how to do that. Other way is to just search for "install" in kickoff/krunner
<yofel> if you click into a corner of the visible icon the launcher actually does work, it just looks horrible
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: it's too late to fix it now, right?
<yofel> right, will be fixed in 16.04.1
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: can I publish the updated download page?
<yofel> I guess so
<sgclark> yeah, I am trying to wrap my head around plasma configuration. The docs SUCK. Mixed kde4 and plasma5 crap and nothing works.
<yofel> ubuntu images are still syncing to CDN, so the announcement will  have to wait
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: Untill I get a definetly yes, I won't publish it
<yofel> then lets just publish everything in one go
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ok
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: Has anyone added the release notes link to the announcement?
<yofel> the upgrade wiki pages that are linked from the download page don't exist
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ah, yes.. I did
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: but the release notes wiki page does not exist
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: we can clone and update the beta 2 release notes?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: can someone with wiki access do that?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I might be able to clone it, but I don't know what to update to it
<yofel> I think it's c&p, with less known issues
<sgclark> do we have any artwork for this release? I think we are burning DVDs @ linuxfest northwest
<yofel> ahoneybun: ^
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I've talked with Andrea to draw something for us
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I'll bug him in a few moments
<soee> is there new banner for homepage /
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: no
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: soee do you want to make one?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: we don't have a squirrel Konqi
<soee> isnt Alex how made this one ?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I forgot
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I don't know
<yofel> did someone have time to run the live session on hardware? (regarding bug 1571564)
<ubottu> bug 1571564 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Kubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571564
<soee> ovidiuflorin: ok so Andrea shoudl take care of the banner
<marco-parillo> Sorry I am at work, I can run a live session in a VM if it helps. The ISO finally downloaded.
<yofel> actually, the guy next to me just went home, let me hijack his PC
<soee> hehe Kubuntu 16.04 just around the corner https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Nvn3HxItEPk/VxjPDZxEWCI/AAAAAAAADMA/SYQ1eAcKidYDMnwJD6eX4vJWsAsU3Qy7A/w296-h312-rw/excited-puppy-dance.gif :)
<yofel> uh... kubuntu-desktop isn't part of the ISO
<yofel> how is that even possible
<yofel> urgh
 * yofel goes build log reading
<yofel> it does install fine in the live session..
<yofel> it is out https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2016-April/003720.html
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: so we can publish the articles?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: yofel ^
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin yes, but could you possibly make a new discover screenshot that doesn't have broken text in it?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ahoneybun ^ ?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I don't have an install at hand
<yofel> let me try to make one
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: thank you
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Leaving work in a few minutes, will be on hand to help in about an hour
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I'm working on a new Download page
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I hope I'll finish it by the end of the day
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/Screenshot_20160421_183922.png
<yofel> oh me
<yofel> *meh
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: what?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: can I use it or not?
<yofel> spektacle removed the window border
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I don't think that's a problem
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/Screenshot_20160421_184138.png
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: updated
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement/
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: published
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: yofel please update the release notes wiki page
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: can you?
<yofel> let me try
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: thank you
<yofel> No I can't, copying pages doesn't work and I randomly get logged out
<yofel> let me try to attach the release note information at the bottom of the website page
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: no
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: please leave the page as is
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: can we not copy the page source?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: and make a new one?
<sgclark> sigh, I was hopoing to download iso before I left, looks like that is not happening.
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: why not?
<clivejo> guys, that donation question in the other channel?  do we point people to donated to KDE or to Ubuntu?
<clivejo> [17:57:27] <viewer|28682> is there a donation option to the team?
<sgclark> sure wish there was
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin "Create new empty page" -> "Internal Server Error"
<sgclark> either kde or ubuntu we have to beg if we actually want access to the donations, so it really does not matter.
<yofel> the 15.10 release notes are part of the website
<sgclark> we are equally ubuntu and kde so it would benefit either way
<sgclark> as far as development
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: page created
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: it needs updating
<BluesKaj> what an anticlimax, I'm already there 
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: yofel, can you edit the page now?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> thanks
<soee> yofel: what are next steps - moving back to launchpad or backporting stuff ?
<yofel> uhm, dinner and gaming I guess? I'll answer your question over the weekend. (former probably, at least until Mark has finally decided what X+1 is supposed to be called)
<BluesKaj> yofel, any hints out there about the next silly name for 16.10?
<sick_rimmit> Hi friends
<clivejo> hi rick o/
<sick_rimmit> Back from work now, so I can chat more freely and help out
<yofel> BluesKaj: none that I know of yet. Random guessing and betting is officially allowed now :P
<BluesKaj> yofel, wonder if there'll be a kubuntu 16.10 dev OS
 * clivejo thinks this is a loaded question, so sits back and watches
<BluesKaj> hehe
<yofel> dev certainly, but I have no idea how that's going to look like (or what we'll end up releasing)
<soee> Yielding Yeti
<yofel> we should wrap our whole desktop session into a snappy image, who wants to do that? :D
<yofel> soee++
<clivejo> such a crazy idea!
<clivejo> +1
<mamarley> yofel: Please don't do that, I want to keep using .debs and APT.
<BluesKaj> understood it is rather "early days" , but there are rumours about Kubuntu's demise after 16.04 
<sick_rimmit> I was using Mint Debian edition the other day, I like the popup screen with icons and links to all their community stuff
<clivejo> we can control what software our users use
<genii> soee: Yodeling Yak
<clivejo> and how they use it
<yofel> mamarley: we'll see. I'm not happy with our current deb workflow at all, but I've seen so little about snappy that I have no idea if that'll work out
<mamarley> Wouldn't snappy completely kill the concept of PPAs though?
<BluesKaj> yofel, snappy is for cotainer use is it not , being a home user I doubt I'd ever bother
<yofel> BluesKaj: there are rumors that ubuntu wants to ship Firefox updates through snappy images
<BluesKaj> my FF is mucked up right , serious mem leak 
<yofel> and desktop application containerization is something people are working on, it's just that nobody has something that's finished
<BluesKaj> now
 * soee just upgraded his VPS
<clivejo> yofel: will you be continuing on as RM?
<yofel> Not sure, but assume "yes" for now
<clivejo> :)
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin release notes updated, the images are missing though
<yofel> too tired to fix that right now (volunteers welcome)
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: thank you
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: iamges are in the announcement
<sick_rimmit> Voluntering
<sick_rimmit> what needs fixing
<sick_rimmit> Ah images
<sick_rimmit> Oh WoW that article looks excellent
<sick_rimmit> Do you just want optimisation on the images ?
<yofel> sick_rimmit: I mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<yofel> but I'm not sure if that even needs images
<yofel> (that's mostly a copy of the beta2 page)
<soee> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+quidsup/posts/Pu1ozuhWZYK
<marco-parillo> yofel: Thanks for remaining as the release manager (at least for now)
<amichair> typo - on website news: "Delivering an Long-Term Release" (an -> a)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Xenial is out, why are you not drinking yet? | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<amichair> and the top image on release anouncement page is loading slooooooowly... like the dialup days, before 28k modems came out
<yofel> I think that's the DC being overloaded ^^
<yofel> but could use a rescale, true
<amichair> it's only the one image, as far as I see. 2m for a single image is a bit much
<marco-parillo> Alas, I am still drinking tea. But toasting yofel sgclark clivejo sick_rimmit ahoneybun ovidiuflorin and lots of other volunteers.
 * yofel out
<yofel> and thanks!
<yofel> now to get some dinner
<yofel> bbl
<sick_rimmit> ttfn
<sick_rimmit> Image is slow to download, I could fix this, but it is a Hi-Res image which means that folks can click on it, and get a zoomed in view
<sick_rimmit> Which is pretty useful
<sick_rimmit> I am tempted to leave it as is
<amichair> sick_rimmit: you can have a small image link to the full image, and provide a much better user experience for visitors...
<fone626> sick_rimmit: if you convert them to jpgs (prefereably progressive) they will load a LOT faster since they will be in the kilobytes and not megabytes like they are now with the PNG format.
<mamarley> It would also introduce a lot of crappy artifacts.
<fone626> only if you compress it too much
<amichair> there are almost 4m taken up by 3 images on the page... that's huge
<mamarley> Have you tried running them through pngcrush or pngout or something?
<amichair> but in any case, just a tip. Do with it what you will :-)
<mamarley> Or, I also like the idea of a smaller-resolution image link that when clicked would go to the higher resolution image.  That way, bandwidth can be conserved and speed increased while still offering artifact-free images everywhere.
 * sick_rimmit rolls up sleeves and starts GIM{
 * sick_rimmit rolls up sleeves and starts GIMP
<amichair> the download page says the installer is 1gb, but the torrent iso is 1.42G... are there two versions, or is the page incorrect?
<yofel> latter probably
<sick_rimmit> Alright images optimised
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: Someone posted the release, good lol
<amichair> sick_rimmit: while you're at it, perhaps you'd want to optimize the title background image too... (1.4M)
<sick_rimmit> amichair: Well really we should get a new one with Xenial
<sick_rimmit> instead of Willy
<amichair> sick_rimmit: true... but make sure it's counted in 10's of K, not in M :-)
<sick_rimmit> Anyone from  VDG about ?
<sick_rimmit> amichair: I think I will try to fix that anyway's just helps a bit with load on the server
<snele_> congrats on release guys and girls! you rock!!! ♥♥♥
<sick_rimmit> snele_: :-D
<sheytan> why i don't get any notification that the LTS upgrade is ready? :(
<sheytan> how to force it?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: the file size is 1.4Gb but download page on kubuntu.org states  (the file size is 1GB).
 * sick_rimmit scratches head and wonders how to get kdevelop to build muon, against a local libqapt he just built
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: did you install it?
<sick_rimmit> I didn't as it wants root, I was hoping to to build against it locally
<sick_rimmit> to my user
<sick_rimmit> its for testing you see
<clivejo> has to be installed on the system for muon to find it
 * sick_rimmit trying to formulate right question for duckduckgo
<sick_rimmit> Oh 
<fone626> Just installed 16.04.   At least in virtualbox it doesn't boot to a desktop.  I have to stop and start sddm to get a desktop.
<sick_rimmit> I was hoping to setup a build, that I could then clean afterwards and re0use
<clivejo> in the Cmake file it will be looking for qapt 3.0.2
<sick_rimmit> Oooo
 * sick_rimmit Thinks hmm...
<clivejo> fail to build if it cant find it
<clivejo> just install the packaged version
<clivejo> apt makes it easy to install and remove stuff
<sick_rimmit> What if I add libqapt buildir to my $path
<soee> can we add some information how to upgrade  to 16.04 from 14.04 or 15.10 (add to news post)?
<soee> users are asking how to do it
<sick_rimmit> soee:  We certainly can, do you have any text explaining it ?
<sheytan> soee: yeah, will be helpfull, cause none of update manager and Discover shows there's an update ready
<soee> sick_rimmit: no i do not :)
<sick_rimmit> Ah
<soee> i think there are 2 ways atm.: 
<soee> command line: do-release-upgrade -d
<ahoneybun> remove the -d as that looks for development releases I think
<soee> or configure updater to upgrade to update to: Normal Release
<soee> by defautl it is set to upgrade to LTS but this will work with 16.04.1
<soee> so add command to execute and do some screenes how to set it via GUI
<soee> and mention in post that automatic upgrade will be proposed after 16.04.1 is released
<soee> yofel: can you confirm that it is correct ^ ?
<sick_rimmit> ovidiuflorin: Hi mate, to install a project from Kdevelop do I need kdesudo installed
<sick_rimmit> Ha I got it
<sheytan> soee: will you update the release notes with 'how to upgrade' ?
<soee> sheytan: i do not how that power ;)
<sick_rimmit> hmm is kdesu deprecated ?
<sick_rimmit> I can't seem to install it
<sheytan> soee: yofel: do-release-upgrade shows that no new release has been found
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: isnt it kdesudo now?
<sick_rimmit> Yes, but Kdevelop wants kdesu to install qapt
<sick_rimmit> I might be able to fix that however
<soee> sheytan: and what is configured in Discover?
 * sick_rimmit gets los running round in circular dependencies
<soee> Normal Release or LTS ?
<sheytan> soee: no matter 
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Ah ha I can configure what to use from Kdevelop
<sick_rimmit> Linux Questions is my friend
<sheytan> why there isn't a way to upgrade like always, that it shows the notifications?
<sheytan> what you guys broke? :D :D
<soee> sheytan: notification sows up after 16.04.1 no ?
 * sick_rimmit Hee Muon is building
<clivejo> I blame soee
 * sick_rimmit Grins
<clivejo> he broke it
<sheytan> well, usually notification show alwasys when upgrade to a new release is ready
<sheytan> no matter if LTS or not
<sheytan> but, as I said, even terminal says there's no new release
<clivejo> its release day, it might not be totally ready yet
<sheytan> clivejo: I don't now how it works :)
<sheytan> Does it smowhow check the upgrade from ppas?
<clivejo> have you fully upgraded your current system?
<sheytan> yep
<clivejo> no, the update comes from the archive
<clivejo> you should disable PPA's for the upgrade
<clivejo> the script usually comments them out
<sheytan> clivejo: usually this happens automatically
 * sick_rimmit Oh Yeah!! Muon built and running from git Master branch
<sheytan> yeah
<clivejo> yes
<sheytan> well, i'll wait. Maybe it will show later :D
<soee> Riddell: ping
<clivejo> sheytan: what command are you runng?
<clivejo> because -d is the developer release
<soee> maybe you are already on 16.04 :D
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Thank you, your pointer helped me get my Muon build env working, so now I can move to bug fixing.
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: first task is to update the about screens to list you guys as the new maintainers
<clivejo> we need to know who to complain to
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes OK
<sick_rimmit> OK, got to go
<sick_rimmit> bbl
<mparillo> On one physical and one VM, the GA ISO boots straight to a live session (which I prefer), on a different physical, the ISO boots to the try / install chooser.
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: Would you be so kind to check out our home page? https://kubuntu.org/
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: Holy
<mparillo> Oragami. Cool. Like the Plasma wallpaper.
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: Sweet
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: credit goes to Andrea
<clivejo> very big image - 877.82 kB
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: it started as 5MB
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: https://kubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/e476/rect6576_smalla.png is resized in HTML or CSS from 1600x500 to 1024x320. Serving a scaled image could save 518.3KiB (59% reduction).
<clivejo> hi slhk_ 
<clivejo> are you upgrading?
<slhk_> hi clivejo
<slhk_> not yet
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: hi slhk
<slhk_> hi Rick
<clivejo> waiting until all the bugs are ironed out?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: that scaling depends on screen size
<slhk_> maybe a couple days, I cannot risk breaking the system now
<slhk_> I did upgrade a VM a couple days ago and everything went fine. though
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I got Muon and libqapt build environment setup in Kdevelop earlier, so I am ready to start working on Muon bugs now
<slhk_> Rick: nice!
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes, I am very pleased with that.. am making some good progress
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Did you see the Release announcement on Kubuntu ? Muon is given quite a good mention
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Seems to have been well received by the community
<clivejo> slhk_: are you going to add yourself as a maintainer in the Muon about dialogue?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I really like that 16.04 banner logo
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: it is awesome
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Did Andrea make that ?
<slhk_> didn't see the announcement, I will take a look. Thanks for pointing out
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: kubuntu.org/news
<slhk_> actually, I still have to announce the release... :s
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah yes, I see its tagged, I pulled the latest Master ealier
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Built it and tested, all looking good so far
<slhk_> clivejo: I will consider adding my name, but I don't know what other steps I need to take inside KDE to become the maintainer
<clivejo> no-one to guide you?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: My understanding is you can just do it
<clivejo> will the old maintainer not help you get your bearings?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I had spoken to Alex Pol, about me signing on as a maintainer
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I think it needs some one, and right now that looks like you.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I am am happy to be listed there, and I believe ovidiu is alos
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ensures that it doesn't get orphaned, because we don't want to loose it from Kubuntu
<clivejo> slhk_: is Muon ported to KF5?
<clivejo> or is that what the sticking point was?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hey maybe slhk_ ovidiu and me could organise a Sprint to work on Muon. We could use our BBB server to work together, something to think about
<slhk_> clivejo: apol helped me until now, so yes I can ask him
<clivejo> Id help out, but first Id have to learn how to actually code!
<slhk_> clivejo: dependency from kde4support has been removed
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Lol. That on my ever growing to do too
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Well if we ran some sprints on BBB we could explore that together
<clivejo> slhk_: so its pure KF5 now?
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Learn to code party
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Drunken coding. Could be fun.
 * clivejo smiles
 * clivejo bites his tongue
<mamarley> https://xkcd.com/323/
<slhk_> clivejo: I would say yes, it is. And qapt too
<clivejo> slhk_: you mentioned moving to a declarative UI?
<slhk_> yes, but that's not something happening soon. And apol suggested not to do it, at least not now.
<clivejo> lot of work Im guessing
<clivejo> what are your goalposts?
<slhk_> indeed, and time which could be spent fixing bug
<slhk_> my what?
<slhk_> goals? continue fixing (muon, qapt, but also discover)
<slhk_> feature I miss: short keyboard shortcuts (same as those from aptitude), clickable package names everywhere (e.g. in dependencies)
<soee> slhk_: who is working on doscover atm ?
<slhk_> I guess that's what you where asking for
<slhk_> Aleix Pol (apol)
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Alright, I will organise something in the Kubuntu DoJo, around sprinting on bug squishing Muon, and come back to you
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15973656/ :)
<tux|dude> Congrats to the dev team for all the work on getting kubuntu 16.04 all sorted out!
<clivejo> BTW did anyone test Discover?
<tux|dude> I'll test that when the new build has installed
<clivejo> Im seeing text all over the window :/
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Worked for me.
<clivejo> the featured apps slideshow looks corrupted or something
<soee> whole Discover UI is so bad ;/
<clivejo> http://s31.postimg.org/641fcu721/Discover.png
<soee> yeah all over the place http://wstaw.org/m/2016/04/22/Screenshot_20160422_002752.png
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Wow that looks terrible. Had it looked like that for I would have not approved. But it did not :( looked nice to me.
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: I was not only tester
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Phone dying. Bbl
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: Work in progress: https://kubuntu.org/download-test/
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I'm off to bed
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: good night
<clivejo> discover 5.6.2 seems to be building new packages
<clivejo> plasma-discover-private
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> 5.5.5 doesnt have the text issue
<clivejo> http://s31.postimg.org/5jxguo0u1/Discover555.png
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> plasma-discover wants to update itself
<clivejo> yeah, its definitely due to being 5.6.2
<clivejo> can we do anything about that?
<clivejo> only backports would fix it?
<quintasan> yofel: ping
<ahoneybun> yofel: still kicking?
<Quintasan> Is it my quassel acting up or yofel's core is dead?
<ahoneybun> mm?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-22
<murthy> I have upgraded my system from 15.10 to 16.04 . There is a clear improvement in performance. I am very happy to see some updates in muon. 
<murthy> Thanks everyone for the hard work!
<ahoneybun> +1 murthy 
<ahoneybun> ovidiuflorin, download page looks nice
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Sgclark: could you help tux|dude with a black screen on login problem
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Almost 2am here and I can hardly seen my screen any more!
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: I am on a train with only a phone sorry
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Ah I'm in bed on telegram!
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Lol
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Google may help. Sounds like something I have heard before. Don't know fix though.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Should been zzzz two hours ago
<telegram1> <Clifford>: I've seen yofel help fix it
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Yes indeed :)
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Blacklisting nouveau?  Gosh dunno sorry. Try google.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Never thought about asking what graphics card!
<telegram1> <Clifford>: My mind has gone to sleep without the rest of me!
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Anyways night all
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: I have spent many a night fighting with graphics drivers
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Sleep well clivejo. Awesome work this release! ! You rock.
<tuxdude143> Hey so ive been told to ask this here but after updating to 16.04 im having issues with sddm not starting. I just get no login screen at all
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: I am on a train without access to my laptop. Sorry. I recall something like that before. Terminal screen systemctl start sddm? Can't be of much more help on my phone sorry
<tuxdude143> Ill try that
<tuxdude143> Oh huh
<tuxdude143> Rc—local.service loaded failed failed
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: There was also systemctl sddm enable? But that looks to bigger problems?
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Was this an upgrade that went from init to systemd? Definitely not something I can debug on my phone...
<tuxdude143> I just used the updater program to update to 16.04 i didnt do anything fancy
<telegram1> <sgclark2>: Sorry can't be of anymore help on a phone.
<tuxdude143> Dont worry bout it
<murthy> hi
<murthy> tuxdude143: hi
<tuxdude143> Hi
<tuxdude143> Can you help with my issue at all?
<tuxdude143> Sddm isnt starting correctly at all
<murthy> tuxdude143: Ya i can try
<murthy> tuxdude143: can you come to #kubuntu channel?
<tuxdude143> Yup
<murthy> tuxdude143: use my nick so that i will get desktop alert and respond to you soon
<murthy> tuxdude143: you upgraded from which version?
<telegram1> <marcinsagol>: Yakkety Yak  :)
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: ahoneybun if it looks just nice, then I failed
<sheytan> heya! do-release-upgrade sill shows no new release has been found :(
<sheytan> what i did was change the server from Poland to Global and now it does upgrade ;)
<soee> :)
<soee> sgclark: ping
 * sheytan wonders if ssdm will start automatically after upgrade
 * soee suggest to prepare some hammer
<sheytan> soee: I startx for like 3 month now :D
<sitter> https://youtu.be/otCpCn0l4Wo?t=14s
<soee> rofl
<soee_> sitter's link says all :D you cant touch sddm 
<sheytan> sitter: HA HA HA, do you always have a video by hand for each problem? :D
<sitter> the internet puts things at your fingertips you know :P
<sheytan> i sure do :D
 * sheytan goes for a reboot
 * soee_ cu in 3 months :D
<clivejo> seems to be a lot of issues with MySQL upgrade :(
<clivejo> and switching it off and back on again isnt fixing it :(
<clivejo> and that fixes everything
<clivejo> anyone alive?!?
 * mamarley dead.
 * clivejo is itching to get staging!
<mamarley> clivejo: Sounds like a great idea!
 * soee_ supports clivejo
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> Quintasan: core was dead
<yofel> hm, the log has an alerting amount of QPSQL errors..
<yofel> like syntax errors on executing prepared statements o.O
<clivejo> hi yofel
<yofel> hey
<clivejo> how are you today?
<yofel> me, so far so good. My quasselcore, not so much
<yofel> well, it's resurrected for now
<clivejo> upgrade problems?
<yofel> hard to say, the first time this happened was after I upgraded my server to 15.10. After I installed the Qt5.5 backports it's been running for a long time without issues again, just to die again now
<yofel> the DB errors seem unrelated to it dying though, as they seem to have been happening for a while now
<yofel> the core didn't write a crash log either though, it just froze
<clivejo> Skuggen: <ejay> Hi all. After upgrading to 16.04 mysqld process is eating 1gb of ram (it was ~150mb before upgrading). Why?
<soee_> yofel: maybe we could stage Frameworks and Plasma ? :)
<yofel> if you can do it without git, sure
<yofel> or make a throw-away stage
<soee_> ha ;)
<yofel> or hm
<yofel> the script could be changed to operate on kubuntu_xenial_backports
<yofel> then later we do a forward-merge into whatever dev will be called
<clivejo> yakkety yak
<clivejo> 16.10
<soee_> yup
<clivejo> release guys are uploading the toolchain
<yofel> wait, seriously? :D
<clivejo> yup :)
<clivejo> deadly serious :P
<clivejo> would I lie to you!
<yofel> wow, that was his shortest release codename blogpost ever
<clivejo> must have been late for an appointment
<yofel> he already left the codename unknown for like 2 weeks post-release once, which made people unhappy, so I doubt that...
<yofel> still, maybe work on the backports branch until we moved to LP, which will need some compatiblity changes in CI
<clivejo> well there are uploads going into yakkety
<yofel> sure, but we have no git branches, and I don't intend to create any
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: clivejo care to elaborate on this? https://trello.com/c/1VADoFoT/28-make-better-use-of-header-space-on-kubuntu-org
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: there used to be a large gap at the top of the page
<clivejo> but the menus have now moved into it
<clivejo> that should be closed
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: I still see that gat sometimes on mobile
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: that should be reported as an issue in the theme repo
<clivejo> my thoughts where to maybe put social media links
<soee_> clivejo: could you start the backporting ?
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: that would be above the nav bar?
<clivejo> soee_: Im not comfortable doing that
<clivejo> Id rather work on dev then backport
<BluesKaj> so ubuntu 16.10 has 2 packages in the repos , "yakety yak"  ;-)
<clivejo> which is the way our workflow is designed
<clivejo> yofel: any thoughts on where you want the git on LP?
<clivejo> I could maybe work on moving frameworks over
<clivejo> and create yakkety archive branches
<yofel> we might want to try to do a small packager hangout before we do anything. As esp. for frameworks was to not package them ourselves at all
<yofel> *frameworks the plan
<clivejo> just stage directly from master?
<yofel> because I think we need to choose between "fork from debian, and maybe sync again for the next LTS, or whenever sensible" or "take as much from debian and do as little packaging ourselves"
<yofel> if we do *anything* outside master, we will probably again do something where debian goes "yes, you did that, and it was stupid, and we won't be compatible to that"
<yofel> and in the end we again need to maintain a diff for a year
<yofel> FWIW, our current workflow of syncing with debian every release won't work, maybe every LTS, or we need a different plan
<clivejo> debian seem to be getting faster at packaging new releases
<mamarley> yofel: Most of the time, the PostgreSQL errors are nothing to worry about.  If you pastebin them somewhere, I can check to see for sure though.
<yofel> mamarley: right, though I'm pretty sure it fails to insert stuff in those cases
<yofel> and I would really like to know how a very simple select statement can have a syntax error
<yofel> unless there's quoting missing... but this is a prepared statement...
<mamarley> Some of the error messages are erroneous.
<mamarley> If you show me the errors, I can tell you if something is wrong.
<yofel> mamarley: stuff like https://paste.kde.org/pjudxrl82
<mamarley> yofel: Yeah, that shouldn't be happening.  What core version are you running?
<yofel> 0.12.2 with postgres 9.4.6 and Qt 5.5.1
<mamarley> yofel: Ah, yes.  There was a bug in 0.12.2 pertaining to missed messages and SQL query errors caused by multiple core users in the same channel.  You can upgrade to 0.12.3 using ppa:mamarley/quassel which will solve the problem.
<yofel> well then, let me do that
<mamarley> 0.12.4 should be coming out before too much longer with even more bugfixes.
<yofel> done, so far so good
<soee_> with ? :)
<mamarley> yofel: I apologize; that particular bug was actually my fault.  I introduced it accidentally when modifying the PostgreSQL backend to handle database outages better.
<yofel> nah, happens. Now let me attach strace to all quassel threads again in case it freezes next time
<yofel> acutally.. we might want to SRU that..
<mamarley> I agree, but 0.12.4 should be released very soon.  I think it would be better to wait and get that.,
<yofel> good pint
<yofel> *point
<mamarley> Sput said it would be sometime this weekend.  If it is Saturday, I can help get it ready, but on Sunday I will be on a historic train trip all day and won't have a computer with me.
<yofel> nah, take your time
<yofel> in any case, thanks for the ppa package, works fine so far :)
<mamarley> No problem :)
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: yofel the 15.04 and 15.10 trello boards can be closed. I'm not an admin, can you please close them?
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin: done
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: thank you
<clivejo> yofel: is there anything we can do to fix discover?
<yofel> what's broken?
<clivejo> http://s31.postimg.org/641fcu721/Discover.png
<clivejo> the text
<clivejo> looks a mess :(
<yofel> where is that image still used?
<clivejo> its a screenshot of my current discover
<yofel> well, my screenshot is on the release notes page, and looks fine
<clivejo> what version of discover are you running?
<yofel> clivejo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/Screenshot_20160421_184138.png
<yofel> 5.6.2-1ubuntu1
<clivejo> hummm
 * clivejo scratches head
<clivejo> looks fine in 5.5.5 http://s31.postimg.org/5jxguo0u1/Discover555.png
<clivejo> but when I go to 5.6.2 it looks bad
<yofel> what's weird is that discover shows me "&nbsp;" as test for a couple seconds until the real text appears
<yofel> *as text
<clivejo> here too
<BluesKaj> clivejo, did you install 5.6 from neon ?
<clivejo> no
<BluesKaj> from where then? ..I d like to try it, clivejo
<clivejo> I dont understand what you are asking me?
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.6
<BluesKaj> or am I offbase 
<soee_> BluesKaj: we have only muon or something used with verion 5.6
<BluesKaj> ok thanks , clivejo 
<clivejo> we are using plasma 5.5.5 but uploaded 5.6.2 version of plasma-discover to fix a bug
<BluesKaj> I'm bored , since there doen't seem to be anything new with 16.04 atm :-)
<clivejo> but Im seeing a weird corruption in discover with text going everywhere
<yofel> FWIW, the "too small folderview widget" on our image is a general plasma problem
<yofel> try that on any installed system, and it's initially too small everytime
<clivejo> could that install link not be converted into an icon on the "desktop" ?
<yofel> Don't you need your own widget for that? (no idea)
<yofel> or hm, maybe an application launcher widget with a custom config file..
<clivejo> yeah app launcher
<clivejo> big install button
<yofel> we could look into that for 16.10, for now fixing the folderview init would benefit more people
<marco-parillo> Maybe that is what you are suggesting, but could install be the first item on the Favorites in the Kicker Applications Launcher on a live ISO? It is strange that my VM and one of my physical laptops dumped me straight into the live environment, but my other laptop gave me the try / install option.
<yofel> there was one person that complained about the live session not working for him at all when he was using nouveau, so there seem to be a buch of factors playing a role here
<yofel> we could probably make it a favorites entry too..
<Skuggen> clivejo: Not sure what would make it suddenly start eating ram. Will need to look into it
<Skuggen> (re: mysql-question)
<clivejo> I was going to install Senile on an old laptop, but when I powered it up there is no screen :(
<clivejo> was hoping to have it running for tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> the telegram sync service will experience some down time, in the next hour, while I restart the service to use the new authenticated username. If all goes well, this shouldn't take more than 5 minutes. Thank you for your understanding.
<genii> What do they do in #kde-soc ?
<ovidiuflorin> genii: talk about KDE SoC
<ovidiuflorin> :P
<genii> System on Chip?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: Summer of Code
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: either Google or KDE variant
<genii> aaaaaaaah! OK
<genii> I briefly imagined it was where they were working on getting KDE running on tiny embedded devices like smartwatches
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: that's not a bad idea
<ovidiuflorin> The Telegram sync service is back online. Please keep in mind that it is still running from my personal server, so rare and random interruptions due to power failure and/or ISP decides to go crazy.
<sick_rimmit> Hi folks
<telegram> <@Clifford>: So what do you all think of the +1 release name?
<telegram> <@Clifford>: I'm not even sure what a Yak is!
<mamarley> Yakety Yak (Don't talk back!)
<mamarley> I think it is funny.
<mamarley> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yak
<BluesKaj> heh, we have a voip service here called Yak
<telegram> <@Clifford>: Like a buffalo?
<BluesKaj> like vonage
<telegram> <@Clifford>: Yeah yak is slang here for talking rubbish
<BluesKaj> yeah, here too 
<telegram> <@Clifford>: That ejit yaks on
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: How about one of these
<BluesKaj> yeah asian bison/buffalo
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I wonder where we have to put our pictures and stuff to get it looking like Haralds
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: yofel if you want work on the lp move magic, I can work on branches for clivejo and I to use in the meantime. Not near my laptop atm tho.
<clivejo> is there any other discussions/3rd parties/considerations need to be looking into before we move to LP?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: I have been quite vocal on the subject and have heard no objections.
<clivejo> how do debian feel about it?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: We just need to do it. I will take care of any changes we would need for ci
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: This is about us being productive, deian still has access to our work should they want it, and vice versa.
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Debian rather.
<clivejo> yeah, but does it mean we start to fork away from debian?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Git a a great tool like that.
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Um. No. We still have to debian merges.
<clivejo> in theory LP users will be able to sync to the packaging, but will they actually do it?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Same as italawys was, only on laubchpad.
<clivejo> when we are staging will LP handle the load?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: I do not understand your last statement
<clivejo> using scripts to automate 20-30 packages
<clivejo> debian git was sometimes timing out
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: We were on LP formuch longer than debian git. Worked fine.
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Ugh fat phone fingers.
<clivejo> I thought the git feature was newish?
<clivejo> used to be bzr?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Right, it was bzr back then. But still.
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Do you not want to move?
<clivejo> Im just want to know all the pros/cons
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Biggest pro is relieving the barrior of entry
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Nothing really changes technical
<clivejo> will it be one big LP archive, or attached to each package in LP?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: We can still help wach other out. And I encourage we still collaborate.
<clivejo> will we loose our current Debian Alioth rights?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: I think that was already happening because someone messed up a few times. No name bombs.
<clivejo> can we control access to the LP git?
<yofel> I plan to put the repositories under https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git, so yes
<yofel> that's kind of the biggest reason to do this ^^
<clivejo> so to commit you need to be a member of kubuntu-packagers
<clivejo> or indirectly via a related group
<yofel> right
<yofel> that was how our bazaar branches worked
<clivejo> so all the VCS fields in the control files would have to be changed to point to the git archive in question?
<yofel> yes (you want to script that ^^)
<clivejo> I guess the move would be automated, copying from debian, updating the control file and commiting to LP
<clivejo> then automation scripts need updated to find the new git repos
<sgclark> same with CI
<yofel> the move is one of the big things, the CI update for the new triggers another one. Updating the repositories and automation is trivial
<sgclark> address update in theory is all we need
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> triggers
<clivejo> does LP have triggers?
<sgclark> do we have control over git hooks on lp?
<yofel> the docs say it can send HTTPS POST commit notifications
<yofel> no idea what's in them
<clivejo> what branches will you move?
<yofel> we have no hook control in launchpad. It supports webhooks, which should be enough for the CI
<clivejo> and what becomes master?
<valorie> \o/ so happy to hear discussion about easing the workflow
<valorie> y'all worked way too hard this cycle
<yofel> everything, and master should be $dev. Which will obsolete kubuntu_yakkety_archive I guess..
<yofel> we'll need to remember to branch that on release day though
 * valorie hands out champagne and chocolate for all you hard workers
<yofel> thanks :)
<sgclark> lost ne on that last statement
<sgclark> lost me
<clivejo> new dev release is called Kakkety Yak
<clivejo> which will be master branch on LP
<sgclark> I know that. but what do you mean $dev and obsolete stuff?
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> I think I see the light sorry
<yofel> will need some thinking
<clivejo> when we move to 17.04 we need to branch master to kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<sgclark> right I got it now
<blaze> clickety clack huh?
<yofel> *ideally* we would use a branching scheme that's directly compatible with gbp
<clivejo> as master follows dev
<clivejo> gbp?
<yofel> git buildpackage
<sgclark> git build package
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> so we don't have to pass a dozen options to it so it works
<sgclark> yeah
<clivejo> could CI merge master and kubuntu_yakkety_archive 
<clivejo> keep them in sync
<sgclark> so obviously this will eed some thought and coding, we don't want to fall dreadfully behind. Should clivejo and I work in a backports branch and start the merges? backports..
<yofel> what would need fixing for that is the CI merge cascade, or _archive would have to be a mirror for marster
<yofel> yeah, feel free to work on backports, just don't tag anything
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> what do you branch backports from?  xenial_archive?
<clivejo> then merge in master?
<sgclark> well obviously I am not at home and probably will not get this done till monday.
<yofel> hm, so jenkins has a built-in remote trigger. So the question if launchpad is flexible enough with the target URI
<sgclark> hmm good question, unstable has latest changes I think. What versions are debian on?
<sgclark> plasma etc
<clivejo> frameworks 5.19
<sgclark> isnt 5.20 out?
<clivejo> yup
<sgclark> meh yeah I want to work on the latest an greatest
 * sheytan removing the nvidia driver fixes the problem with sddm and black screen after upgrade
<sheytan> but why? :(
<sgclark> nvidia and sddm have had issues since forever
<sgclark> file a big with nvidia please
<sgclark> bug
<sheytan> it was working fine :(
<clivejo> oh debian are still only on Plasma 5.5.4 
<clivejo> I want 5.6 :P
<sgclark> ok so lets make backport branch from archive, then merge debian, then package newests on top of that
<sgclark> I expect we are not allowed to skip debian merges :(
<clivejo> need to start with frameworks 5.20 then?
<yofel> well, the original idea was to sync 5.19 from debian. But if you folks want to do it yourselves..
<clivejo> sgclark: well yofel said earlier that maybe we should only do it on LTS releases
<yofel> and we really might want to skip that
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: @Sick_Rimmit don't add me as maintainer
<sgclark> oh! super.
<yofel> would essentially mean forking (permanently?), but what we did this time does not work
<sgclark> Then lets just branch archive to backports and bump to newest version and fix as we go
<sgclark> I agree
<clivejo> I thought debian were ahead of us
<sgclark> absolutely did not work
<yofel> they are regarding frameworks
<clivejo> but appears not
<yofel> question is what we'll do with the copyright files if we don't merge. In that case we would have to update those ourselves
<clivejo> oh no :(
<yofel> well, you can parse the changes out from the upstream diff
<sgclark> whats about copyright files?
<yofel> sgclark: they should match the actual code we ship?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: can someone please send the current IRC topic of this channel?
<sgclark> not sure I know what youo are talking about :(
 * sgclark does not know everything
<clivejo> Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Xenial is out, why are you not drinking yet? | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> do you need it from Telegram account to pin it?
<telegram> <@Clifford>: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Xenial is out, why are you not drinking yet? | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> love kde-connect!
<sgclark> ok so are we talking about the copyright file that I use copyright-helper to parse and match kde src copyrights? Or am I missing something?
 * keithzg has never been able to make kde-connect work, alas
<sgclark> I love it too, when it works.
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<clivejo> brilliant for copying stuff to and from phone
<yofel> debian/copyright, yes
<sgclark> ah ok cool, that is not so bad with copyright-helper
<sheytan> k3b still doesnt work
<sheytan> why 16.04 doesn't come with plasma 5.6?
<yofel> nobody had time for that
<yofel> or rather the priority wasn't high enough
<mparillo> Also, it was one thing file exceptions to go from 5.5.x to 5.5.5 to grab the latest bugfixes, but to add new features so close to the release would have been more risky.
<sheytan> yofel: any dates when it comes as update?
<sgclark> no.5.6 was in beta when freeze hit
<yofel> sheytan: "soon"
<sgclark> we absolutely cannot put beta software in after freeze
<sgclark> was nothing to do with lack of interest or time.
<yofel> well technically we can, it's just a bad idea
<sgclark> Well I will not put beta software in after release.
<sgclark> period.
<sgclark> I mean freeze
<sgclark> ugh
<sgclark> anyway, it will get done.
<sgclark> eventually
<sgclark> anyone else welcome to join the team and make things come faster!
<blaze> it's funny how canonical always breaks things just before release
<valorie> k3b doesn't rip, or burn, or what? sheytan
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: undefined
<sheytan> valorie: burn
<sheytan> and this pisses me off, cause my computer boots from USB whenever it wants
<sheytan> not always
<clivejo> sheytan: Plasma 5.6 was only released on the 22nd March, and Xenial UI freeze was on the 10th March ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule ) so how could we be expected to get it into Xenial?  
<sheytan> clivejo: I don't follow all dates of what and when was released :)
<sheytan> it usually is so taht major release of Kubuntu comes with a newer ver. of plasma
<clivejo> sheytan: well thats why 5.6 isnt in Xenial :)
<sheytan> hope it comes as soon as possible
<clivejo> whatever is packaged and tested before the freeze usually goes in
<sheytan> i would help, but im not a developer
<valorie> sheytan: can you run k3b from the commandline, and get any output when you try to burn?
<keithzg> sheytan: It's only in tech preview now as far as I know, but you could also check out Project Neon: http://neon.kde.org/
<clivejo> sheytan: regarding k3b, when burning change the writting app to growisfs
<valorie> like `k3b --debug`
<clivejo> burns fine using that
<clivejo> well DVD's anyway
<valorie> if k3b isn't working, that part of my work this weekend will be sol
<clivejo> it does work, Ive burned lots of DVDs with it
<valorie> clivejo: exactly how does one change the burning app?
<clivejo> gimme a sec, Ill get a screen shot
 * clivejo memory is terrible for UI's
<clivejo> yet when Im in front of it, its second nature
<sheytan> clivejo: can't set default to growisfs. The button is inactive
<clivejo> put in a blank DVD
<sheytan> clivejo: no change
<sgclark> what version is that k3b?
<clivejo> valorie: http://s31.postimg.org/kygdailu3/k3b.png
<sgclark> maybe we need to package the newest release? had a ton of bugfixes
<clivejo> Version 2.0.3
<sgclark> ok  that sounds like the latest
<clivejo> November 4th 2014
<sheytan> clivejo: i don't have that one :D
<clivejo> !info k3b xenial
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 617 kB, installed size 2430 kB
<clivejo> !info k3b wily
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 617 kB, installed size 2434 kB
<mparillo> Installing Xenial on my son's Thinkpad. I am up to 2 physical machines and 1 VM that the ISO boots straight to a live session (my preference, because I like the live session with no persistence for on-line banking) and only one laptop that presented the install/try dialog
<sheytan> http://imgur.com/V56wn7r
<clivejo> sheytan: maybe try installing it
<clivejo> sudo apt install growisofs
<sheytan> k3b in settings says it is found
<sheytan> and it is installed
<clivejo> well I know cdrecord messes up DVD's
<clivejo> and I always use growisofs for DVDs
<sheytan> but why can't i change it? :(
<sheytan> even starting with kdesudo k3b doesn't help
<valorie> um, why would you run as root?
<valorie> that isn't wise
<sheytan> i know
<sheytan> but just to check
<sheytan> if there isn't any stupid permission issue
 * sheytan goes to bet. Will do fresh install tomorrow anyway :D
<clivejo> valorie: do you have a drop down box on yours?
<valorie> gosh, I 'll go fetch a DVD so I can check
<sgclark> ok so we are shipping k3b qt4 version. Master does have a qt5 version upstream. I think if we package thwe kf5 version things would work better.
<sgclark> just a theory
<clivejo> worth a try :)
<keithzg> Testing burning a DVD right now myself, and it does seem to be working, so at least it isn't a *universal* problem.
<keithzg> I don't have the option to choose the method either, however.
<keithzg> Although it mentions it's using growisofs
<valorie> I don't see a dropdown, no
<valorie> and I have growisofs installed
<valorie> I will try burning anyway
<valorie> seems to be working, using growisofs
<keithzg> Yeah, mine worked and verified fine.
<valorie> ktorrent is ancient as well, but working like a top
<keithzg> I do worry that there'll be some sort of advancement in the bittorent world and ktorrent will be left behind.
<keithzg> Although looking at https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ktorrent.git I guess it's actually under current development!
<clivejo> no releases in 2 years though!
<keithzg> clivejo: There was a release according to the source code! ;) https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ktorrent.git&a=commitdiff&h=b45825d2bb4e1000f6b279bdede2ffff3b8e04e9
<keithzg> No tags however, and 5 days ago the gent who appears to be working on things bumped the version to 5.1
<clivejo> I think thats just the libkt version he bumped
<keithzg> http://shaforostoff.blogspot.ca/2016/04/ktorrent-kf5-release.html
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ktorrent.git&a=blob&h=357a2cd27555ae01c38322b320f7a0ecec0e2237&f=ChangeLog&o=plain
<clivejo> but you are right
<clivejo> KF5 porting going on
<keithzg> Is the "File Indexer Monitor" known to not work? I have an entry for it, but it doesn't launch. The .desktop file is provided by kinfocenter: /usr/share/kservices5/kcm_fileindexermonitor.desktop
<keithzg> The exec line is "kcmshell5 kcm_fileindexer" but I get "Could not find module 'kcm_fileindexer'. See kcmshell5 --list for the full list of modules."
<valorie> !info File Indexer Monitor
<ubottu> 'Indexer' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<valorie> !info fileindexermonitor
<ubottu> Package fileindexermonitor does not exist in wily
<valorie> looks like: mysql-utilities - collection of scripts for managing MySQL servers
<valorie> according to apt-cache search
 * sgclark grumbles something about mysql
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-23
<keithzg> valorie: It's definitely *supposed* to be about baloo. (In the end I just used balooctl to stop the indexing . . . although it still seems to be chewing up CPU cycles even though it's now reporting "idle").
<keithzg> Weird that the kcm has gone missing.
<valorie> hmmm, strange
<valorie> I wonder why apt-cache doesn't found that
<keithzg> valorie: "dpkg -L kinfocenter | grep fileindex" seems to show that the rest of the fileindexermonitor KCM is . . . maybe there? Hmm. Judging by https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kinfocenter.git it's certainly from the kinfocenter git repo, at least, so I would've thought it'd be packaged with kinfocenter.
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: any devs here?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: this is not a website bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1573860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573860 in Kubuntu Website "upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 failed" [Undecided,New]
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: No.
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: is it a known issue?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Change the bug to mysql?
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: The mysql change has not been a smooth transition. So kinda yeah. Assign it to them and I am sure they will kick it back if our problem.
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: ok
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: thank you
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Not at home, or near laptop to look at bug
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: you helped me even like this
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: you rule/rock
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F-1cuBfSm0
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: is snap just an Ubuntu thing?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: or is it cross distros?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Freinds, this is XChat on my Ubuntu Tablet, with Kbd and Mouse..
<Sick_Rimmit> It's pretty cool
 * Sick_Rimmit Grins like a Cheshire cat
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Nice!
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: /jealous
<soee_> yofel: shouldn't plasma-pa be installed when upgrading to 16.04? One user reported that kmix was uninstalled during upgrade but plasma-pa was not added
<mamarley> I am still using kmix for now because plasma-pa won't let you change the default audio device, and several of my computers want to display the volume of the the HDMI audio device even though that isn't normally the one I use.
<mamarley> I hear that is fixed in the next release, though, maybe that could get staged soon? :)
<BluesKaj> mamarley, which audio chip ?
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Intel HDA and NVIDIA HDMI
<ahoneybun> weird my correct audio is picked
<ahoneybun> only when I'm messing with webcams and such
<BluesKaj> mamarley, you can run successfully without pulseaudio with the snd-hda-intel driver , I usually purge pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils and let alsa be the sound server ...works fine here 
<mamarley> BluesKaj: It isn't that the sound comes out of the wrong device by default (it doesn't), plasma-pa just displays the wrong volume control.
<mamarley> Ironically enough, however, on this particular laptop the audio *will* come out the wrong device if I disable PulseAudio, requiring lots of asoundrc incantations to fix.
<mamarley> Also, it makes it really difficult to switch between audio outputs at all, which is why I installed PulseAudio on it in the first place back a long time ago.
<BluesKaj> well, that's your call , mamarley , i find it easier to set up my audio outputs in vlc with alsa as the  default playback device in system settings>multimedia
<mamarley> In VLC it is easy, but some other programs make it much more difficult.  With PulseAudio, I can switch devices on any stream at any time.
<mamarley> (I actually used to be a PulseAudio-hater, believe it or not.)
<BluesKaj> yeah pulse has it;s uses for simultaneous sources etc , but I have no need for them 
<BluesKaj> anyway fwiw I thought I'd  let you know about the advanatges of the intel driver/chip over other chips thet require pulse to work because they're written to depnd on it
<BluesKaj> depend even
<BluesKaj> obviously pulse has a bug on 15.10 and 16.04, I've seen that hdmi default card0 setting before 
<BluesKaj> mamarley, try using pavucontrol , i found that a handy  output tool for setting up my m-audio card 
 * sheytan done with fresh install
<sheytan> There are many of empty Activities called Desktop created after you clean install. Anybody can confirm?
<BluesKaj> sheytan, clean install to a separate /  and /home setup or just / ?
<sheytan> BluesKaj: just / but deleted all the hidden files before first run
<sheytan> from /home/user ofc
<ahoneybun> wow bluetooth audio is garbage
<BluesKaj> sheytan,  why delete the hidden files ?
<ahoneybun> mm
<BluesKaj> sheytan, my advice would be to reinstall kubuntu-desktop and plasma-desktop. Then activities will be restored so you can set them up as you wish.
<sheytan> BluesKaj: to prevent from misbehaviour of KDE stuff
<sheytan> already deleted them
<sheytan> so no big deal
<sheytan> just as fresh install my confuse others
<BluesKaj> well it is a big deal , those are important files
<sheytan> BluesKaj: so I reported, now ppl can deal with it :)
<BluesKaj> you're the one who has to deal with missing important files 
<sheytan> what files do you mean?
<BluesKaj> hidden 
<sheytan> I did a fresh install, so it's not worth anything for me :)
<sheytan> I configure everything from scratch
<BluesKaj> ok , nm
<sheytan> just keep my privat stuff on /home
 * BluesKaj shrugs and wanders off
<mparillo> I am up to three physical laptops and one VM that the Xenial boots straight to the live session (which I prefer) and only one that boots to the try / install dialog.
<JavaBean> same for me mparillo, only my "ancient" netbook (first gen intel atom) has the try/install dialog
<mparillo> Mine is an Acer One. With only 1GB and an Atom, so I wonder if it is timing related.
<mparillo> That was the one that 'worked'
<mparillo> As I said, I prefer the live session, as I use it live more than I install.
<JavaBean> i install to usb 3.0 128g thumbdrives... i am not weird
<mparillo> So many use cases.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-24
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: Hiho ✋
<mparillo> Clean install of yakkety successful.
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: that was fast lol
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: mm I just tried a iso in a VM and it went right to the live session
<BluesKaj> mparillo, congrats ..I already have a glitch with firefox, boomarks don't load, have to right click on it and choose "open in new tab"
<BluesKaj> small but annoying
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: install went fine
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: though I have no apps in Kickoff and the icons are the super old oxygen
<BluesKaj> lots of complaints about the drive rmanager bug and software center won't load
<BluesKaj> driver 
<soee> !package amd64-microcode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package amd64-microcode
<renee77> Hi all, I day later then I planned to introduce myself to you, I am Eva and mailed you about assisting
<soee> hiho renee77 :)
<soee> renee77: from NL ? :)
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: Heyo renee77
<renee77> yes 
<renee77> from NL
<renee77> In an hour and a half I have real time to talk to you but wanted to let you know I am ready to assist and am going to :D This week I have lots of time for you 
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: Awesomeness
<renee77> I'll expect you to keep me busy this week theusday till friday ;-)
<renee77> monday some time but have to tutor
<soee> ahoneybun: can you inform others to assist Eva ?
<ahoneybun> soee, when others pop up, yes
<mparillo> ahoneybun: As far as the old icons go, I think yofel knows about that. Something about the way they are cached. I think they change after a re-boot.
<ahoneybun> mparillo, similar thing in 15.10 then
<ahoneybun> but Favorites in Kickoff was empty, was not like that in 15.10
<ahoneybun> reboot did fix the icons mparillo, thanks
<Maxiride> i've just upgraded to xenial! Just wanted to drop a line and give a thanks to all the developers behind the distro =) good job guys!
<clivejo> Maxiride: nice of you to let us know :)  Its good to hear the success stories once in a while!
<claydoh> A small but important bit on the website that needs editing:
<claydoh> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70014-16-04-size-not-as-stated
<ahoneybun> claydoh, issue is fixed
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I know that the -devel team knows about the empty favorites.
<ahoneybun> alright cool
<ximion> sitter: thanks for the heads up on the ECM metainfo change...
<ximion> while most distros should be on a recent generator version, it turns out that many aren't because of controversial decisions by GNOME it the asglib builder
<ximion> so that's something to fix ;-)
 * ximion whishes people would communicate issues more
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #128: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #5: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #349: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #97: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #150: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #346: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #90: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #114: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #128: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #130: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #102: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #82: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #197: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #73: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #120: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #57: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #466: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #439: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #188: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #129: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #442: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #53: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #350: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #198: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #58: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #74: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #58: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #9: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #168: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #115: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #17: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #91: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #9: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #290: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #169: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #168: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #299: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #169: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #300: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #120: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #121: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #418: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #340: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #445: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #412: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #456: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #413: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #413: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #440: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #106: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #165: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #166: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #450: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #451: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #452: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #167: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1454: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1454: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1454: SUCCESS in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1454/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add krusader
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #41: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #41: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #41: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #3: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #2: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #4: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1455: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1455: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1455: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #8: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #159: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #160: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #10: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #161: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #141: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #8: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #162: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #142: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/142/
<santa_> good night everyone
<santa_> ximion: hi. are you around?
<ximion> santa_: jup, what's up?
<santa_> ximion: we have a werid and ugly bug in discover/appstream affecting xenial, maybe you could help us with it?
<santa_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=376241#c32
<ubottu> KDE bug 376241 in discover "software centre is empty" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<santa_> I have the impression something is triggering a bug which was hidden when the LTS was released
<santa_> s/werid/weird/
<valorie> I've had quite a few drive-by reporters in #kubuntu about that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #9: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/9/
<valorie> in zesty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #11: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #163: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/163/
<santa_> in zesty works fine now if I'm not mistaken
<ximion> santa_: it's highly likely https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1663695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663695 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Kubuntu 16.04.1 discover empty after fresh install" [High,Fix committed]
<ximion> you can help resolving this by testing the update in -proposed - I am quite confident that that's the same issue
<santa_> ximion: ok, thank you very much for pointing that bug report, I didn't see that one. I guess I will retry my suff calmly tomorrow with that patch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #143: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Please take a look when you can: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378875
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/10/
<ubottu> KDE bug 378875 in kcm_mouse "Reverse Scoll direction not working after 17.04 upgrade" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronUK> evening
<santa_> hi
<acheronUK> do-all progress bar then?
<santa_> yep
<santa_> could you start your container? it works locally but I want to see that the output doesn't get messed up with that "shared terminal" magic
<acheronUK> changes on master KA branch? I am on my container now
<acheronUK> you should be able to ssh in if you want
<santa_> acheronUK: ok, now you have the thing. the feature itself is in one commit, so we could even revert it
<santa_> acheronUK: so lets try gbp-something on a set of clones?
<acheronUK> plasma is smallest of the big sets (39 packages) so I'll try on that
<santa_> acheronUK: oh, also you need python3-click. I must add that to the ka-deps package
<acheronUK> ok. will add that
<acheronUK> ok, so just do-all gbp-ppa ?
<santa_> for instance
<acheronUK> oooooh
<acheronUK> looking ok?
<santa_> yep
<acheronUK> :)
<santa_> if something fails the thing will be in orange
<santa_> there is a small side effect with the current code
<acheronUK> a rash?
<acheronUK> headaches?
<clivejo> unplanned pregnancy?
<valorie> lol
<santa_> things overriding the last stdout line will print several lines
<santa_> such as rsync
<santa_> but I think we can live with that
<santa_> you can see what I'm talking about if you [re]move the plasma tarballs from ~/kde-ftp
<acheronUK> all seemed fine.
<santa_> feel free to test with one failing package
<santa_> you can do this removing the debian dir from any of the plasma things
<acheronUK> yeah was going to mess with one. :)
<acheronUK> was going to break a patch or something, but just removing the die will do it !
<acheronUK> :D
<acheronUK> nice
<santa_> and now as you can see the thing got the orange color
<clivejo> very nice
<santa_> so... we will see if it works fine when we do the real work. if anything it's just a commit that can be reverted. I'm glad you like it
<acheronUK> I do. thank you very much :)
<clivejo> BTW would you have time to do a tutorial on copyright files, like on BBB and try and arrange it so a number of us can attend? 
<clivejo> I know Rik, Darin and I was looking to learn how to do copyright files properly
<santa_> ok, maybe you could check the kdepim ones for possible mistakes
<santa_> but in any case it's just a file listing the licenses and copyright holders
<clivejo> do you have a set of tools to help you compare?
<santa_> I didn't use any of the existing tools
<santa_> just made them manually with ack-grep and licensecheck and some commands piped into others on convenience
<santa_> clivejo: what I did btw is starting to write the guide for tritemio (the stuff I have to check autopkgtests automatically)
<santa_> right now I'm using the old lxc commands to maintain the containers
<santa_> so what I have been doing was learning LXD, so I can start with LXD from scratch and write the guide
<santa_> so if we have a team mainatined server, you could proof read what I have in the guide so far and check if we would be able to setup the conatiners with the things we need
<santa_> I could even give you the RAM memory peaks
<clivejo> if we setup a container on Linode?
<acheronUK> I need to do a bit of learning on containers. 
<santa_> clivejo: if we setup a container we would need other nested containers in it
<wxl> i prefer tupperware
<clivejo> the bytemark server is powerful and real hardware too
<clivejo> wonder could we put something on there
<santa_> if you need to learnd about LXD: https://stgraber.org/2016/03/11/lxd-2-0-blog-post-series-012/
<santa_> I'm still getting familiar with it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's so awesome
<acheronUK> that blog post looks familiar. think I have landed there before
<clivejo> pond only has jenkins running on it
<santa_> what I have been using so far is the old fashioned lxc 1.0 stuff https://stgraber.org/2013/12/20/lxc-1-0-blog-post-series/
<santa_> and indeed, it's awesome
<clivejo> need to run it by yofel
<clivejo> acheronUK: is the KCI iso working for xenial?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> no idea. only ran the zesty build
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @clivejo, any reason you ask?
<valorie> xenial?
<valorie> oh, I guess we have a couple of months of support....
<clivejo> dont see it on https://kci.pangea.pub/images/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #18 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #13 4 mo 1 day ago)
<acheronUK> months?
<clivejo> years!
<acheronUK> must admit I concentrate mostly on zesty stuff on KCI. if xenial gets fixed, a bonus
<acheronUK> but pushed a few commits to Neon today, which is fun!
 * acheronUK watches iso build
<acheronUK> not failed yet
<valorie> we need to keep supporting 16.04 as well
<acheronUK> valorie: majority of xenial builds on KCI are stuff we are not likely to backport now
<acheronUK> stuff we might, I do pay attention to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #18: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/18/
<acheronUK> oh. it fails due to that icon issue. of course!
<clivejo> icon issue?
<acheronUK> xenial apt not liking the large icons discover wants downloaded.
<acheronUK> zesty apt is fixed. xenial needs a backported apt which is in the pipeline I think
<clivejo> ahh that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #850: SUCCESS in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #15: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #13: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #122: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #170: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #152: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #26: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #40: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/20/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #351: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #443: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #347: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #153: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #444: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #352: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #467: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #329: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #171: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #20: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #111: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #441: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #341: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #446: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #419: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #413: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #457: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #423: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #383: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #384: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #18: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/73/
<acheronUK> yofel: if you happen to be around and able to look, swy-01 seems down
<acheronUK> morning all :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/73/
<acheronUK> oh. maybe swy-01 came back. ummmmmm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #42: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #42: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #42: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #42: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1456: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1456: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1456: SUCCESS in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1456: SUCCESS in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1457: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1457: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1457: SUCCESS in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1457: SUCCESS in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1457/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #282: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #96: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #15: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #233: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #170: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #8: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #16: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #101: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #139: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #21: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #234: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #171: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #348: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #80: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1458: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1458: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1458: SUCCESS in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1458: SUCCESS in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #189: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #130: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #104: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #141: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #84: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #116: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #33: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #33: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #84: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #105: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #131: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #142: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #80: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #59: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #132: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #95: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #204: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #32: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #85: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #32: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #132: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #106: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #81: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #143: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #35: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #86: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #82: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #201: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #124: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #61: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #133: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #35: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #86: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_trojita build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_trojita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #68: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #96: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #69: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #97: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/71/
<acheronUK> :)
<clivejo> who is ragel?
<acheronUK> a dragon
<acheronUK> like konqi, but bigger and meaner
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum/43/
 * clivejo wonders what is up with libkf5kgeomap-dev
<acheronUK> clivejo: needs rebuild against bumped marble lib?
<clivejo> Ive poked a rebuild on zesty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #84: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #75: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #130: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum/44/
<acheronUK> clivejo yofel @Santa : where to put PIM for testing? backports-landing or use another ppa? opinions?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #76: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #131: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/131/
<clivejo> I'd put it in landing for testing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/100/
<clivejo> acheronUK: did swy-01 just come back up on its own?
<acheronUK> clivejo: dunno. nothing that I did, anyway
<acheronUK> or I should say, don't know if Phil did
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #86: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/86/
<clivejo> the media player on log on screen seems to have stopped working for me :(
 * clivejo wonder what bin it is tomorrow
<clivejo> why cant mycroft tell me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #172: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #170: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #353: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #154: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #75: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #27: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #354: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #76: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #155: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #156: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #157: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #851: SUCCESS in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #23: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #445: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/445/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #355: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #446: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #468: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #356: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #21: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #330: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #114: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #123: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #160: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #207: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #208: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #161: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #442: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #423: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #447: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #420: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #458: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #424: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/415/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #209: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #162: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1459: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1459: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1459: SUCCESS in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1459: SUCCESS in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1459/
<yofel> clivejo: not sure what was up with swy-01. I could log into it over ssh fine when I tried yesterday, and I restarted the zabbix agent because I noticed the monitoring being down. Not sure what was up with that box..
<yofel> acheronUK: ^
<yofel> as for the autopkgtest containers, I would try to do it on linode. Nested containers should work fine if you use the same container profile as kci-slave
<yofel> clivejo: regarding move to master: uhm... did you ever decide where to move what? AFAIR santa is blocking master, so maybe just go with another branch like kubuntu_stage or kubuntu_dev
<yofel> clivejo: do remember that you need to patch the kci merge cascade once you do that so it actually knows about the new branch
<yofel> I can do that if you tell me in advance ;)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> Adam Conrad's Apr 13th email  mentions AA17.10 the opening of the next release will begin sometime (this) week... any word yet?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: still waiting on the name
<clivejo> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  quoting Adam Vonrad's emaiol header, "Anticipating abundant anonymous aardvarks in the Ubuntu archive."
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @yofel, yes, those branch names would be better IMO. then it's clear what they are for.
<BluesKaj> Conrad's rather
<yofel> stage would probably be more appropriate than dev. That's easy to confuse with unstable
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ageed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> *agreed
<acheronUK> any further opinions on copying PIM 16.12.3 to backports-landing?
<acheronUK> I tried kmail quickly with a not much used gmail account yesterday, and it seemed to work.
<acheronUK> though can't really test with multiple accounts and thousands of emails
<clivejo> acheronUK: https://youtu.be/JS3rDQ_pLFs?t=468
<yofel> but why?!? XD
<clivejo> Kinder Surprise
<acheronUK> why not?
<acheronUK> lol
 * acheronUK quite likes the chocolate in those
<clivejo> yeah its yummy
<clivejo> apparently Kinder Surprises are banned in the US
<clivejo> maybe this is why
<acheronUK> ???? kinder surprise = banned; but guns = fine
<clivejo> might be too much of a surprise
<BluesKaj> the American Constitution has been totally distorted by the gun lobby and the supreme court, that's why America is in such a constant state of turmoil IMO.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ehhhh that viewpoint is flawed imho, but let's not talk about politics
<acheronUK> no, lets not
<clivejo> quack
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, QUACK
<clivejo> Bunnys go quack and horses go grrrrr
<BluesKaj> i know my comment looks out of place , but banning Kinder Surprise ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, 👌
<BluesKaj> now that's flawed logiv
<BluesKaj> logic
<clivejo> https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/dont-be-surprised-kinder-eggs-seizures-double
<BluesKaj> bbl
<clivejo> or orrrr-hurrr-huurrr-orrr
<mamarley> I think the reason the Kinder Eggs are banned here is because non-edible objects contained within edible objects are not allowed due to choking hazard.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #23: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #24: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/24/
<yofel> FYI: if that rightfully has an epoch now, someone has to go and delete the version stampfile on the builder ^
<yofel> (from the workspace)
<yofel> that check is rather broken as it requires all builders to have synchronized workspaces though :/
<acheronUK> yofel: yes, the epoch was missed off when pim was split, but is needed if the package name remains unchanged 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #25: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/25/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> acheronUK, clivejo: have you seen my mail about KA? tl;dr -> I need to work with you this weekend if possible
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/15/
<acheronUK> santa_: I have family visiting this weekend, so I don't know if I will be able to make that dev meeting on Saturday, or any time on Saturday for that matter.
<santa_> acheronUK: ack. what's the machine who is serving the status pages? "weegie"? who else has root access to it?
<santa_> s/who/which/
<acheronUK> yes, weegie. Phil and maybe clive? Not 100% sure.....
<yofel> most of us should actually.. AFAIR the only policy was ">=member" for that
<yofel> urgh... that thing is still running vivid -.-
<yofel> jonathan......
<santa_> so I should have access then
<yofel> santa_: preferred username?
<santa_> anyway I would like to have some other people around so you know exactly what I'm doing and why
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/17/
<santa_> yofel: 'santa' is fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1460: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1460: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1460/
<yofel> santa_: try now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1460: SUCCESS in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1460/
<santa_> yofel: whatt's the complete name of the host?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1460: SUCCESS in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1460/
<yofel> pretty much everything is running as 'kubuntu' user, so switch to that once you're there
<yofel> santa_: qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<yofel> wait what
<yofel> ah, nvm
<santa_> yofel: I can log in now, how do I switch to 'kubuntu' user?
<yofel> santa_: sudo -u kubuntu -i
<santa_> yofel: yep, tried something similar but asks for password
<yofel> santa_: look at the file in home
<santa_> yofel: allright I can even acess as root thanks! (don't worry I'm not going change anything until that meeting)
<santa_> are you avialable for this weekend?
<santa_> * available
<santa_> and indeed the thing is still running vivid XD
<santa_> I wasn't expecting that
<yofel> maybe.. I'll try to make time and not forget about it
<yofel> let me set a reminder
<santa_> do you think it would be feasible to upgrade to xenial? I would really love to not have to support KA scriptery for vivid!
<yofel> that server is also serving docs.kubuntu.co.uk, so I really don't want to upgrade it without a snapshot. JR promised to upgrade it a while ago but never gets around to do that
<yofel> Riddell: any idea when you'll have time for this? ^
<yofel> (just for making the snapshot really in case something goes wrong)
<Riddell> hum, yes
<Riddell> by which I mean no
<Riddell> yofel: I can fire up a new server with something more recent on if someone wants to move stuff over
<yofel> Riddell: doing that and fixing the domain would be more work than the snapshot IMO. You can remove that once the upgrade is through. And snapshotting is just powering down the box and a few clicks on scaleway
<yofel> the upgrade we can do after that
<yofel> (unless those arm boxes don't support that)
<Riddell> yofel:  ok snapshot then you  do a release-upgrade?
<yofel> that was the idea
<Riddell> stopping
<yofel> have to run for an ~hour. Ping me when it's back up
<yofel> and thanks!
<Riddell> transfering data still going..
<Riddell> clivejo: you packaged elisa, did you looks at kdsoap and pnpqt?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/7/
<santa_> Riddell: thank you very much for your help
<Riddell> not managed it yet, still transfering!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/8/
<Riddell> well weegie is starting up again, it's taking it's time doing it
<yofel> re
<yofel> ohmy....
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> does it live?
<yofel> not yet..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/18/
<santa_> acheronUK, yofel: so ... could we upgrade to xenial?
<acheronUK> I *thought* that is what they were trying?
<yofel> ok it's back
<yofel> santa_: I'm doing it now
<yofel> might take... a... while...
<santa_> excellent, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/19/
<santa_> how is that dist-upgrade going?
<ahoneybun_> docs are back up
<ahoneybun_> yofel: I pinged you yesterday about updating the docs on that server
<yofel> almost done..
<yofel> done, rebooting
 * yofel got distracted
<yofel> santa_: done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/20/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> So see you the saturday if you are available
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/21/
<genii> When bot says zesty_unstable, is that the +1 release which isn't named yet?
<clivejo> no, thats zesty unstable
<acheronUK> genii: no
<genii> OK, just wondering
<clivejo> built on lastest KDE stuff
<clivejo> so a Zesty base, lastest Frameworks, Plasma, etc
<acheronUK> genii: zesty = built against and for zesty in a ppa
 * genii gets a stronger cup of coffee
<acheronUK> unstable = our unstable branch packaging + kde git-master source
<genii> Got it now :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #852: SUCCESS in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kasync build #38: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kasync/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #81: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #12: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #10: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/10/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #133: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #339: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #173: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #236: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kasync build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kasync/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kasync build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kasync/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #469: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kasync build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kasync/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #11: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #82: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #13: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #331: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #122: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #301: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #123: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #302: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #448: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #424: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #459: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #443: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #425: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/109/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kasync build #39: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kasync/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kasync build #40: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kasync/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #12: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #14: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #176: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #238: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #177: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #22: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #84: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/85/
<Riddell> yofel:  weegie came back online if you hadn't already spotted that
<yofel> Riddell: saw it, the upgrade went okay it seems. Unless we complain feel free to delete the snapshot over the weekend. Thanks again for that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1461: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1461: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1461: SUCCESS in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1461: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1461/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1462: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1462: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1462: SUCCESS in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1462: SUCCESS in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1462/
<genii> Is Kubuntu LTS different than regular Ubuntu LTS? ( regarding the conversation currently in #kubuntu)
<yofel> 3 years for everything we maintain, the base iteself is the same as ubuntu
<genii> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.26-3ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 1187 kB, installed size 6580 kB
<genii> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.26-3ubuntu3 (artful), package size 1187 kB, installed size 6580 kB
<genii> :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> artful?
<genii> @ahoneybun Artful Aardvark
 * acheronUK adds artful to sources lists
<acheronUK> clivejo: update KCI?
<clivejo> update it?
<acheronUK> clivejo: add artful
<clivejo> not yet
<clivejo> wait until Mark announces it
<acheronUK> it's there
<valorie> where?
<valorie> that lp page was there months ago, and is just a placeholder
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamoso build #60: FAILURE in 4.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamoso/60/
<acheronUK> valorie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful
<acheronUK> valorie: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/artful-changes
<acheronUK> valorie: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/
<acheronUK> [18:24] <infinity> Laney: Time to teach autopkgtest about artful.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamoso build #61: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamoso/61/
<acheronUK> [21:35] <infinity> tumbleweed: Some of us talk to Mark via means other than his blog.
<santa_> acheronUK, clivejo: regarding the upcoming artful aaaaaadon'tknow yofel and I had an interesting discussion about KA. so before staging anything please give me a ping
<acheronUK> santa_: no problem
<santa_> my idea is 'bothering' you a bit with some simple KA changes in the beginning of the cycle so future KA changes won't bother you very much. I think it's a fair strategy :)
<acheronUK> I doubt I will be staging anything using KA until after the weekend
<clivejo> santa_: I doubt I will be staging anything for the foreseeable future, so not to worry
<santa_> k
<acheronUK> new frameworks needs a few packages sorting AFAIR.
<acheronUK> same with apps 17.04
<acheronUK> and can get KCI building in the meantime
<santa_> yep, would be nice if you get KCI ready while we get KA ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/5/
<valorie> santa_: is KA not also tested on KCI?
<valorie> if packaging can be CI'd, why not the tooling?
<santa_> valorie: KA wasn't packaged until now. we could add it to the KCI once we get something reasonably solid, but anyway I doubt about the usefulness of that
<santa_> I mean I think putting it on the CI won't catch packaging issues
<valorie> how about auto-tests?
<valorie> surely we should have some level of testing
<santa_> keep in mind that KA ¿ironically? is not a KDE program and it's packaging is different than the rest of the stuff we have in there
<valorie> I'm urging that on all the KDE GSoC students like religion....
<santa_> regarding the auto testing, that's not the solution for all the problems of the world
<santa_> unit tests are a tool in the hands of a developer, sometimes it may help you to fix an issue sometimes it won't
<santa_> to put you a couple of examples from KA about both cases:
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/iron-hand/
<santa_> see the item 1 in the TODO
<santa_> sorry
<santa_> the item 2
<santa_> "Create a KABuildLogParser class which would be used by the general status graphs"
<santa_> for that particualar case, having unit testing of that class would be splendid
<santa_> now the opposite case:
<santa_> consider the "kubuntu-retry-builds" script from KA. that's an script we use to rebuild the packages needed to be rebuilt when we upload a new frameworks/plasma/applications release
<santa_> unit testing that, probably is mission impossible
<santa_> or mission unfeasible at least
<santa_> because it would be a hell of a thing to reproduce the test cases - the only way to test it is uploading something to a PPA
<santa_> so what we a are doing is just improving it and fixing it when it's broken
<santa_> and I think there's no other way around
<santa_> and the same thing applies to the rest of the tools we use to provide new plasma/frameworks/applications
<santa_> so to sum up, we could unit test a few things in KA, but not others
<ahoneybun_> anyone know what's up with our live usb not offering to "Try Kubuntu" ?
<ahoneybun_> throws me to a black grub with only "Install Kubuntu"
<ahoneybun_> !info nextcloud-client
<ubottu> Package nextcloud-client does not exist in artful
<ahoneybun_> !info nextcloud-client zesty
<ubottu> Package nextcloud-client does not exist in zesty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add artful release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCITest.test_series: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/114/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCITest/test_series
<acheronUK> yofel: does going back to 'a' cause an issue there ^^^ ?
<clivejo> looks like it 
<santa_> https://timedotcom.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/19990118_400.jpg?h=580
<acheronUK> no artful for KCI yet then
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> damn things are just crashing on this fresh zesty
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm needed to reboot after driver install
<acheronUK> yep. usually do. especially if it symlinks new libs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: Revert "add artful release"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #43: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #43: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #43: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #43: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1463: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1463: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1463/
<acheronUK> yofel clivejo: not sure if that release sorting in the test is meant to be chronological or not, so reverted adding artful for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1463: SUCCESS in 2 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1463: SUCCESS in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1463/
<clivejo> acheronUK: was scrolling back here and seen a rebuild of kasync today
<clivejo> reminded me
<acheronUK> ok. will look
<ahoneybun_> acheronUK: moved PIM to backports-landing?
<clivejo> I was going to ask Darin to look at it
<clivejo> but I probably won't be around on Sat
<acheronUK> ahoneybun_: not yet. was giving that message a little while on the list before acting on it
<clivejo> FFS Windows is installing update 4 of 69, this is going to take all night
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Btw +1 to move pim to landing
<acheronUK> kopying then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #853: SUCCESS in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/853/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #158: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #5: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #4: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/4/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #58: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #297: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #357: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #269: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/269/
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<krytarik> Bye.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/103/
<tsimonq2> UGH. 100% CPU usage by plasmashell...
 * tsimonq2 purges KDE Plasma and installs a different DE for now...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #6: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #159: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #470: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #5: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #332: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #358: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #59: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #270: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/270/
<mparillo> ahoneybun_: Only if your machine is slow enough (my little netbook sometimes or a VM on a heavily-loaded host) you will get the try / install option from the live ISO. I never cared for it anyway, as I frequently use a live ISO for things like online banking, and it is just one more useless click to use live, and the same number of clicks to install.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #340: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #124: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/124/
<ahoneybun_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379022
<ubottu> KDE bug 379022 in general "Update Task Switcher screenshots" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun_> \o/
<ahoneybun_> please do confirm if you cn
<ahoneybun_> *can
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #303: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #125: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/125/
<ahoneybun_> anyone know where systemsettings git is hosted?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #23: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #304: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/153/
<ahoneybun_> thanks for the comment DarinMiller_
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #425: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #426: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #460: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #444: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #449: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/207/
<yofel> acheronUK: you *almost* got it right :P
<yofel> you have to delete that failing line. # With sorting - tests the first and last key, it's now validating the "first" against 2 different releases, which will fail
<acheronUK> yofel: ok. thanks. gotta run so can't 'fix' at the moment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1464: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1464: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1464: SUCCESS in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1464: SUCCESS in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1464/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> my internet is so unstable today again
<clivejo> only for the BNC I'd be like a yoyo in here
<clivejo> I give up
<clivejo> can't even keep open an SSH, dput or wget connection
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> apparently Jon was able to get flatbuffers to build - https://packaging.neon.kde.org/neon-packaging/flatbuffers.git/log/?h=Neon/unstable
<clivejo> I tried 1.3.0 and failed
<clivejo> and trying 1.6 but can't even manage to grab the source without timeouts
 * clivejo locks computer and storms off
<acheronUK> clivejo: yes, coincidently I was looking at the arch flatbuffers pkgbuild last night for v 1.6, and that suggested to me that it might now build. I may have a look if I have the time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1465: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1465: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1465: SUCCESS in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1465: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1465/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I think I have a working packaged KA
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I could use it to do a test rebuild
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So we can update the weegie stuff tomorrow
<pedahzur> Quick question: Will 16.12.3 be packaged for packaged for Xenial (16.04)?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @pedahzur, Yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wait.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Mind if I peer-review?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Sure, please check the conversation I had with yofel @ kubuntu-devel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The thread about op fir tree
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> You have there links to the work in progress
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa: A solution to make sure it breaks very little or not at all is to implement some automated testing.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Python has a module for unit testing that's very useful.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Most important things in ka cannot be unit tested properly
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I think that if you spend the time to work on that, it will DRASTICALLY reduce the amount of problems
<pedahzur> tsimonq2: OK. I saw the announcement about the "oops, packages got in too late" on https://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-pim-update-for-zesty-available-for-testers/ Just wondered if those packages were coming for Xenial too.
 * pedahzur is hoping for some KMail/Akonadi fixes. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Example?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, How do you fake a new kde release?
<pedahzur> tsimonq2: Left left, run right.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> To test that everything works when doing new releases
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> + how do you unit test kubuntu-retry-builds?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Or the iron hand?
<clivejo> Santa, I know you are against using master branch for dev, but I don't understand your reasoning, would you mind explaining?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @clivejo, This is not related to KA, correct?
<clivejo> well yes and no
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> You mean using master instead of kubuntu_xx_archive. Right?
<clivejo> basically the reason our workflow never made use of the master branch was due to us sharing packaging with Debian
<pedahzur> tsimonq2: *look left. :(
<clivejo> as we no longer share the repo, logically it makes sense to use master for -dev
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> "logically"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Setting up a mock server and generating files that look exactly like what you would find in a KDE release. Easy as pie.
<clivejo> yes, and the archive branch would then always be in sync with what is in the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, You generate a fake PPA, "upload" some packages to it, then use that to retry the builds. A little bit tricky but you can do it.
<clivejo> well, in Debian the master branch is WIP branch, also in KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, What's iron hand?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, It's more complicated that that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, How?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sure there's a lot of semantics but it seems doable to me.
<clivejo> @tsimonq2 https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok let me go to the laptop cause you are firing so many questions
<santa_> ok, good evening everyone
 * clivejo tips hat
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You do iron hand by generating a PPA with packages showcasing the different functions of the tool.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also doable. Also tricky. :P
 * mamarley attempts to tip hat, but isn't wearing a hat.
 * mamarley throws a NullPointerException.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So santa_, it's certainly doable.
<santa_> if you have the time to do all the hackish things needed go ahead once we get the op fir tree finished
<santa_> because when we are done if you need to change something you will be able to do it safely in the master branch without the risk of interrupting packaging work
<santa_> in any case unit testing is not the solution to all the problems of the world
<santa_> sometimes it helps you to solve a problem, sometimes doing the unit testing is a problem by itself
<clivejo> I propose alcohol as the solution
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well what I'm saying is, once we have automated QA, we only have to have one branch, because we know it always works.
<santa_> I don't think so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I absolutely think so. The tests will tell us that it works at all times.
<santa_> NOPE. but in case you are wondering any patch providing unit tests is welcomed
<santa_> actually any patch is welcomed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can do that, maybe once you've determined which files we are still using.
<santa_> anything not in attic/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I strongly believe that unit tests can be written and we can ensure it's working at all times.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I'm happy to prove you wrong if you want me to...
<santa_> in a world of unicorns butterflies and rainbows unit testing makes sure that everything is working perfectly all times
<santa_> in the real world it helps you to reduce a bit the number of problems
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sure it does. So let's implement it.
<santa_> feel free
<santa_> clivejo: so going back to the master branch issue
<clivejo> santa_: its not an issue, just trying to understand your objection to us using it in LP
<santa_> so lets start from the begining
<santa_> first of all: do we all understand that merging a branch A into a branch B doesn't mean that A and B have the same content?
<santa_> do we?
<santa_> clivejo: ↑
<clivejo> sorry, yes
<santa_> ok
<santa_> now, the second thing, you would like to get kubuntu_xx_archive allways tracking the contents of the archive, and a different branch for devel. is that correct?
<clivejo> santa_: yes, and maybe even a tool checking that is the case
<santa_> we already have a tool to check the contents of the archive, but allright, you have a point
<santa_> so lets say we want a different branch for development
<clivejo> santa_: I was thinking more at KCI level, when it does the mergers
<clivejo> but that is a wishlist thing 
<santa_> ok, ok
<santa_> that's interesting. ayway. let's say we start to use a different branch
<santa_> to start, we need to have the same content in it than, in this case, kubuntu_zesty_archive, right?
<clivejo> yes, at the beginning of last cycle I asked Simon to look into making master == yakkety_archive
<clivejo> unfortunately, despite me saying not to actually run anything, he did 
<santa_> np, shit happens
<wxl> !language | @santa_ 
<ubottu> @santa_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wxl> :)
<clivejo> so the whole task was put on hold
<santa_> correct
<clivejo> but I could never understand your objections to it
<clivejo> and you're are smart guy, you obviously have your reasons, I just wondered what they are
<santa_> ... so the most important problem is having in the devel branch the same contents of _archive
<clivejo> well initially yes
<santa_> therefore doing a merge into master of _archive is just plainly wrong
<clivejo> then all of our staging WIP would happen in master
<santa_> so we need something realiable to have the same contents in both branches whenever we start to use that possible workflow
<clivejo> I know, that's why I was so upset when Simon did it
<clivejo> the task was purely theoretical
<santa_> nah, not a big deal even if wrong, things can be changed/fixed
<santa_> so given that merging is a no-go...
<clivejo> so its not the idea of using master for dev that you have issue with, more how master is setup initially?
<santa_> yes and no, let me go on
<santa_> here's the 100% reliable way to make sure that 2 branches have exactly the same contents:
<santa_> making sure they both point at the same commit!
<clivejo> I actually have never taken the time since to look into it
<clivejo> so I'm very interested in learning
<santa_> ok
<santa_> so the obvious thing to do, in my opinion, is creating a new branch for that
<santa_> because this way, you can create the branch on top of kubuntu_xx_archive
<santa_> and everything is fun & games, no headaches wondering if the branch has the proper contents or not
<santa_> so that's my 1st and most important objection regarding using master for development. my point is having an easier and better solution, why we should go for the complicated path?
<clivejo> I guess it's like tradition that master tends to be the main development branch  
<clivejo> then having the archive branches sprouting off that in a "visual" context
<santa_> I think the price to pay for the eye-candy of using master is too high
<santa_> the 2nd and not so important objection is that using the same branch names than debian makes everything more confusing and counter intuitive
<clivejo> and when you do a git clone the default is master
<clivejo> at the moment we might as well not even have a master branch
<santa_> it's true we can access the branch names trough name_of_the_origin/name_of_the_branch
<clivejo> its just a thing that if we intend to do it, needs to be done now, before AA development starts
<clivejo> in my head this is the ideal time to make sure master == zesty_archive
<santa_> still you need a way to make sure the contents are the same
<santa_> I'm open to ideas from other people in that regard btw
<santa_> and we have other question
<clivejo> yes, that was the question was raised last time
<santa_> well, actually I have
<santa_> what about the _backports branches?
<clivejo> but we need everyone onboard and have people working on different areas as KCI, KA and other tools will nned updating to reflect the changes
<clivejo> and set aside a period of time that everyone knows whats happening, when and how
<santa_> KA is not going to be a problem
<clivejo> you mentioned before about your tooling to do debian merges
<clivejo> would it have issues?
<santa_> no
<santa_> it's using origin/master
<clivejo> BTW what do you mean about the _backports branch?
<santa_> but that tricked me when I was writing the tooling
<santa_> which by the way it's still a bit unmature so I will need to re-check and fix it a bit before we use it for artful
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, Yofel said to create kubuntu_stage branches
<santa_> ↑ THIS
<santa_> regarding the _backports branches
<santa_> what they would be suposed to track
<clivejo> talking about Debian merge tool, would it be possible to also do Neon?
<santa_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Trying to use master was discarded afair
<clivejo> well it was discarded for two reasons 1) mainly because Simon went ahead and committed everything and then 2) santa strongly objected to the idea so it was dropped
<santa_> the thing was on hold actually
<clivejo> but from talking about it now, its not the idea, its the implementation that is the problem
<clivejo> which was the task Simon was to research
<clivejo> how to make sure master == _zesty_archive
<santa_> the idea itself of having a devel branch different than the _archive branch isn't bad
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 3) as we can create whatver branches we like, trying to make master do the job semed pointless
<santa_> ack
<clivejo> santa_: would a physicial file cp work?
<santa_> what about file removals?
<clivejo> ie cp the folder out to ../ change the branch, wipe the folder and cp the contents back from ../ ?
<BluesKaj> .0
<clivejo> there is bound to be a git command that does this, no?
<santa_> maybe, but we will break things like git blame
<santa_> inspecting the history, if we have to, would be pain I think
<santa_> anyway
<santa_> I still have a gap in my understading of what you want
<santa_> which is
<santa_> for instance kubuntu_xenial_backports, what would be suposed to track?
<santa_> xenial staging?
<santa_> something else?
<santa_> I'm asking because an alternative approach could be using kubuntu_xx_staging branches
<santa_> so if we just use master....
<clivejo> it was to track what we have released to backports
<santa_> so what if we have something in backports staging ppa?
<santa_> which branch we would use for that?
<clivejo> staging
<clivejo> sorry _backports branch
<clivejo> so now zesty been released
<clivejo> the archive version of PIM is 16.04
<clivejo> but we intend to release 16.12 to backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/40/
<clivejo> so need _backports branch for those
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/34/
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> in theory if it took a while to get the new devel name, we could still continue to work if we have a devel branch
<blaze> https://youtu.be/Bo8Wr3W2vA0
<santa_> clivejo: back in the days to solve that we would be using the _backports branch
<clivejo> but we need to consider KCI as well
<clivejo> and its merges
<santa_> clivejo: for instance if we wanted to keep working on frameworks packaging we would be using the kubuntu_zesty_backports branch
<santa_> (which does't exist yet, but we would create it on top of _zesty_archive)
<santa_> what's the deal with the KCI in this case
<santa_> does it need any adjustment?
<clivejo> KCI doesnt like the new name
<clivejo> need to look at that
<santa_> artful
<clivejo> yes, it doesnt see that as the next in the series!
<clivejo> acheronUK: did you get anywhere with that?
<acheronUK> clivejo: read Phil's comments from this morning
<santa_> using _zesty_backports wouldn't be a problem, or am I missing something?
<clivejo> I don't have any comments :(
<santa_> (it's just a heorical question, just curiuous)
<santa_> * curious
<clivejo> let me pull up -devel channel log 
<acheronUK> [09:14] <yofel> acheronUK: you *almost* got it right :P
<acheronUK> [09:14] <yofel> you have to delete that failing line. # With sorting - tests the first and last key, it's now validating the "first" against 2 different releases, which will fail
<acheronUK> clivejo: just seeing if that works!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add artful series - try 2
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I appear to be missing huge chucks of today from my backlog :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #44: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/44/
<clivejo> stupid internet connection
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #44: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/44/
<acheronUK> in amazing timing, I had just pushed that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #44: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #44: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/44/
<clivejo> santa_: this was suggested on the last cycle and from recall there was a concern about doing that
<clivejo> but I can't remember what the concern was :/
<clivejo> I wonder does it trip up KCI merge cascade?
<clivejo> acheronUK: do you remember ^
<acheronUK> nope.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1466: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1466/
<clivejo> oooo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1466: SUCCESS in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1466/
<clivejo> artful is a go :)
<clivejo> need to upload a key package to the PPA's
<clivejo> ecm or something like that
<acheronUK> I copied over the zesty one, plus a few others
<clivejo> you have such a good memory!
<acheronUK> only sometimes
<clivejo> did you write this down from last time?
<acheronUK> no
<acheronUK> just doing what makes sense
<santa_> btw
<santa_> in case you aren't around tomorow,,,
<clivejo> I probably won't be around :(
<clivejo> although if it rains that could change
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1466: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1466/
<santa_> I would like to create a "Kubuntu Developers" ppa
<santa_> put there kdt, ka and ka-deps packages
<santa_> make some adjustments on weegie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1466: SUCCESS in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1466/
<santa_> and merge this into KA git master
<santa_> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/ka/+git/ka/+ref/fir-tree
<clivejo> could they go in ninja's?
<acheronUK> honestly can't say if I will make it or not
<santa_> the reason why I didn't merge those KA changes is that it would break weegie's ppa-build-status setup
<santa_> hence why I want to make adjustments in weegie
<santa_> clivejo: what ppa?
<clivejo> santa_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/35/
<clivejo> would be nice to get some more ninjas trained up
<santa_> you mean adding the new KA packaging ppa there? (not sure what you mean)
<clivejo> yeah ninja will be the ones using the tools?
<santa_> ok, but I don't have permissions to create ppas there either
<clivejo> acheronUK: what do you think?
<santa_> I would need someone else to create the ppa
<santa_> I guess "Development Tools" would be a good name
<clivejo> appears I dont either
<clivejo> must be only KC
<clivejo> thats a bit odd
<acheronUK> historical I expect. Harold and JR are admins, so I guess it never mattered before
<clivejo> where would you put them?
<acheronUK> not sure there is much value in hiding them away
<acheronUK> in fact somewhere easy for new people to get set up
<ahoneybun_> what KC?
<clivejo> aren't ninjas more -devel decisions?
<ahoneybun_> yea I believe so
<ahoneybun_> devs would know how far ninjas are and what they can do
<clivejo> ahoneybun_:  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas
<clivejo> Owner is KC
<ahoneybun_> who do we want to have ownership>?
<clivejo> I dunno, thought something like https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev would be more suitable?
<ahoneybun_> done
<clivejo> santa_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools
<santa_> thank you very much!
<clivejo> did I heard Phil talking about putting the tools in the archive?
<santa_> he mentioned merging KA and KDT
<santa_> which is something we could do at some point
<santa_> but not tomorrow, that's sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #41: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/41/
<clivejo> santa_: where does KA gbp-ppa pick up the dist?
<clivejo> I'm trying to run gbp-ppa -d artful
<santa_> I think the branch
<santa_> you have it installed from git I presume?
<santa_> or are you testing the package?
<clivejo> I'm testing a package from Neon
<clivejo> flatbuffers
<santa_> I mean KA
<santa_> you have it from git/master?
<clivejo> yes, using gbp-ppa from git master
<santa_> ah, ok
<clivejo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24428931/
<santa_> lib/ubuntu_info.py must be updated
<santa_> one of the things I wanted to do tomorrow
<santa_> clivejo: feel free to edit that file and push to master I will merge that into the package
<clivejo> pushed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/36/
<clivejo> oooo ecm for artful is building
<clivejo> exciting!
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/view/artful%20FIX/
<clivejo> that is such a nice sight to see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/1/
<clivejo> santa_: are there any other places in KA that needs to be updated for artful?
<acheronUK> still using 17.04 for the package version
<acheronUK> but I guess that will fix when the artful base files etc get out of proposed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/37/
<acheronUK> as seems to use OS::VERSION_ID to decide that on an artful docker container?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #1: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #42: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #1: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #1: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #1: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #1: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #1: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #1: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #1: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #1: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #1: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/43/
<santa_> clivejo: iirc the default branch name but if we don't have kubuntu_artful_archive yet we shouldn't change it yet
<santa_> imho
<santa_> is there any other issue you are having?
<clivejo> not that I can think of
<clivejo> I'm currently trying to get kube to build
<clivejo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24429220/
<clivejo> santa_: where would you put those /usr/bin files?
<santa_> clivejo: do you have a link to the control file?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/sink/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> santa_: still working on it
<clivejo> only just got flatbuffers working
<clivejo> acheronUK: did you add the built on columc?
<santa_> clivejo: libsink-bin; since the name won't change along with the SONAME
<santa_> and in the symbols file, inject the dependency on the -bin
<clivejo> should it be libsink0 ?
<acheronUK> clivejo: no. it just seems to be a new default when creating a view
<clivejo> ah, Ive copied them in the past
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/1/
<santa_> should it be libsink0 ? probably
<santa_> clivejo: I would put the plugins in -bin too
<santa_> + this one 
<santa_> ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblibhawd.so
<santa_> ↑ but this file name is a bit weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #44: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/41/
<clivejo> santa_: would you know why this is failing - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/316507476/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.sink_0.1.0+p16.04+git20170421.2143-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #1: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/1/
<clivejo> it fails on xenial, but builds ok on zesty :/
<clivejo> /<<BUILDDIR>>/sink-0.1.0+p16.04+git20170421.2143/common/notifier.cpp: In lambda function:
<clivejo> /<<BUILDDIR>>/sink-0.1.0+p16.04+git20170421.2143/common/notifier.cpp:43:40: error: use of ‘handler’ before deduction of ‘auto’
<clivejo>              for (const auto &handler : handler) {
<clivejo>                                         ^
<santa_> I guess it must be an issue with the older versions of GCC
<santa_> I would need to inspect the c++ code with time, because I don't understand right now that line
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/1/
<clivejo> santa_: https://cgit.kde.org/sink.git/tree/common/notifier.cpp#n43
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #2: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/2/
<santa_> clivejo: hmm, I don't know I never used that connect style in my c++ code (which is new in Qt 5)
<santa_> feel free to ask in #kde-devel
<clivejo> Jon seems to be on the case, so Ill leave it to him
<clivejo> getting too tired now myself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/1/
 * acheronUK wonders whether to just click 'build everything"
<acheronUK> and deal with the mess in the morning :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-morse build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-morse/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/2/
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Do it :P
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: I did!
<clivejo> oi!
<clivejo> stop trying to kill it
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: :D :D :D
 * tsimonq2 joins acheronUK in stabbing KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/1/
<clivejo> don't make me raise my voice!
 * tsimonq2 continues :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #1: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #1: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-morse build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-morse/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #2: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #1: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #1: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/1/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #2: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #1: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #1: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolab build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolab build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #1: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #1: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #1: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #1: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #1: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #1: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #1: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #1: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #1: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #1: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #1: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #1: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/4/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #5: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #5: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #9: FIXED in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #5: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #7: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #9: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #9: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #126: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1467: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1467: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1467: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1467: SUCCESS in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #5: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #3: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #6: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #4: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/4/
<acheronUK> artful builds will be broken ^^^^ until we get a new python-apt upload that has the artful template
<acheronUK> have asked in #ubuntu-devel about that, so hopefully soonish
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronUK> santa_: on artful gbp-ppa is giving 'dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: Unmet build dependencies: whatever packages'
<acheronUK> having to pass -- -d to override
<santa_> acheronUK: you mean usging gbp-ppa on artful?
<santa_> * using?
<acheronUK> yup
<santa_> ok, I will have a look later
<santa_> I'm trying to test a new alpha now
<acheronUK> santa_: yep. no hurry
<santa_> hmm I have just found a small glitch with the progress bar
<santa_> btw, I'm trying to build fw 5.32 for a custom ppa to test the basic scriptery for our first artul stagings
<acheronUK> santa_: plasma 5.9.5 is out on Tuesday, so I would quite like to get that staged and uploaded to artful 1st, so can be also done for zesty updates ppa
<santa_> acheronUK: maybe we could do an SRU of plasma 5.9.5 after that. once I'm done with KA 2.0 alpha 4 could you switch your installation to the packaging? https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/INSTALL?h=fir-tree
<santa_> LASTEST
<santa_> great
<santa_> lets fix the typo
<acheronUK> santa_: I also had "Current branch 'kubuntu_artful_archive' is not a valid branch for distribution 'zesty'"
<santa_> that's because artful is not the deault yet, you have to pass -d artful
<santa_> but that default is going to be changed for alpha4
<acheronUK> yes, I did pass that.
<acheronUK> ok. as long as that is fine as this stage :)
<acheronUK> I saw you added artful, but must have missed it was not as the default 
<santa_> yeah, let me finish the next version so you can re-test the things
<acheronUK> well, I just getting a new digikam ready as we just missed that on zesty
<acheronUK> as a test to artful of me uploading, not the tooling
<acheronUK> so passing those args is fine for just this one
<acheronUK> clivejo, yofel. new python-apt artful KCI builds seem to need is stuck in proposed with failing tests. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1468: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1468: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1468: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1468: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1468/
<yofel> o/
<acheronUK> hi yofel :)
<acheronUK> sitting here waiting for family to arrive (they are late!)
<acheronUK> ok. I'm off. back later maybe, but not sure.........
<santa_> so ... I'm going to take a rest and after that I'm going to proceed with weegie's adjustments https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/fir-tree/
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: ↑
<BluesKaj> aha , just upgraded 50 packages in Artful 
<BluesKaj> switched the sources.list to Artful yesterday in anticipation of the toolchain upload and the Apr24 indication of uploaded packages to the repos
<yofel> santa_: ack, I'll be around  mostly the rest of the evening if there's questions
<santa_> allright I'm back
<ahoneybun_> yofel: any time to look at docs.k.co.uk?
<santa_> clivejo, yofel: so this is my draft set of moves for weegie:
<santa_> 1. clone the ka-metadata git repository
<santa_> 2. add a cron job to update this repo
<santa_> 3. Add the ninjas dev tools ppa
<santa_> 4. Install ka-deps
<santa_> 5. Adjust the current cron jobs to use the new build-status-conf/ path
<santa_> 6. test that the status pages are generated correctly
<santa_> 7. Install the kubuntu-automation package
<santa_> 8. Adjust the cron jobs again, commenting out those using ppa-build-status from KA's git and adding new ones using the script installed from the package
 * ahoneybun_ should get "make html" to wor first
<ahoneybun_> *work
<santa_> 9. check again that the webpages are generated correctly
<santa_> and that's it. this way we will have a working setup with latest KA, with the ability to switch from the stable/unstable version of KA
<santa_> clivejo, yofel: any objections?
<yofel> nope, go ahead
<yofel> ahoneybun_: what's missing again? an update?
<ahoneybun_> well theres been a few changes to the docs
<ahoneybun_> updated screenshots and text
<ahoneybun_> also the update to discover 
<ahoneybun_> tho thinking now not sure what to do about 16.04
<ahoneybun_> ok so "kubuntu-16.04-LTS has no changes as not much has in 16.04
<ahoneybun_> but master is for 17.04
<santa_> geez
<santa_> ok, I got a serious problem with the weegie adjustments
<santa_> yofel: can I get your help with this? I think I don't have enough perms to try a possible solution workaround
<santa_> right now when executing the cron script it's trying to open a browser
<santa_> see http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.4_zesty.html
<santa_> so I'm wondering if opening https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=D97JQR9m7L4sGDlQzW1w&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION being logged in as 'kubuntu-ninjas' in launchpad with the broser would allow to authorize the thing https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=D97JQR9m7L4sGDlQzW1w&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION
<santa_> this is happenning, no matter what you are using
<santa_> KA from 'master'
<santa_> KA from 2.0 alpha package
<santa_> or KA from the 'fallback' branch (and that one should really work, but it doesn't)
<santa_> also I have hit this bug in launchpadlib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-launchpadlib/+bug/1422249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1422249 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu) "TypeError crash if credentials are expired and needs to re-login [py3]" [Undecided,New]
<santa_> so I tried to install a backported version of launchpadlib which I have copied to the dev-tools ppa
<santa_> but that still doesn't fix the problem
<santa_> ugh, wait
<yofel> I have no idea how to do auth from CLI for this... in the past I always used the credentials_file param in lplib when I needed that
<yofel> not sure if that still works
<santa_> nevermind
<yofel> santa_: why do you need a login actually? login_anonymous() should be enough for the status script?
<santa_> ok, this is what I have now
<santa_> 1. replying to your question - in case we want to execute the script against the ninjas private ppa (which we are not using anyway)
<santa_> 2. apparently the code of ppa-build-status to access lp authenticated is obsolete
<santa_> from the launchpadlib changelog:
<santa_> By default, Launchpad.login_with() now asks Launchpad for desktop-wide integration. This removes the need for each individual application to get its own OAuth token.
<santa_> so with the current code the attempt to launch the browser is unavoidable
<santa_> and the proper way to code that kind of thing is explained here:
<santa_> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<santa_> in Authenticated access for website integration
<santa_> so to sum up
<santa_> I think we have to drop the '-c' option in ppa-buildstatus, replace the login code with the proper code, and drop the '-c' usage in the bash script being run by cron
<santa_> gonna take a break because this thing gave me a fair big headache, and will do it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #3: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #4: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #5: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #7: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #8: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #9: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #2: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #2: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #26: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/27/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I manged to get weegie to authorise to LP via my token last time (when KA moved)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but that was more by luck than judgement
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronUK: Y'all got Applications 17.04.0 somewhere?
<clivejo> stable PPA?
<santa_> well, this weegie thing became an interesting investigation about launchpad auth login
<acheronUK> pretty much
<tsimonq2> OH you guys got that working?
<tsimonq2> Awesome!
<tsimonq2> I have an MP coming soon.
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: MP on what?
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: kdepim-runtime
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: yep. I have the patch for that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #10: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/10/
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Ok so that's already taken care of?
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: I have it to add when 17.04.0 is staged
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: ack, nvm then
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: thanks anyway :)
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #11: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #12: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/22/
<clivejo> santa_: did you get what you wanted done today?
<santa_> not yet
<santa_> but I will
<santa_> I have been struggling with launchpadlib's problems with authenticated login
<santa_> the thing is: ppa-build-status script tries to access authenticated to LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #29: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/29/
<santa_> it was using a credentials file, but this way is obsolete apparently
<santa_> so you would need to browse an url and give the thing an authorization to use LP on your behalf
<santa_> I tried other way, but it doesn't work either so I'm going to disable that so the script will login anonymously
<santa_> this means we won't be able to use the private ninja's ppa to make any staging. but now we aren't doing that anyway
<santa_> and while I was digging into this I found a couple of bugs
<santa_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-launchpadlib/+bug/1685549
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685549 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu) "login_with() crashes if there's no web browser installed" [Undecided,New]
<santa_> AND
<santa_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-keyring/+bug/1685547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685547 in python-keyring (Ubuntu) "Crash in python3 with the 'file' backend" [Undecided,New]
<santa_> srlsy XD
<santa_> I mean I don't care very much about ppa-build-status not being able to access authenticated
<santa_> but I will need that for the iron hand to get it retrying builds, so hence why I have been so entertained
<santa_> but don't worry, we will get the status pages working with the new KA, I ain't going to sleep without fixing that
<clivejo> hummm
 * acheronUK guesses the tune
<clivejo> Warning: kube.communication                                        : Failed to initialize socket  "Failed to start resource" 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #2: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #3: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/3/
<clivejo> hummm
<tsimonq2> HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<clivejo> this has a long way before it's usable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #4: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/4/
<clivejo> Failed to find factory for resource: "sink.mailtransport"
<clivejo> Failed to find factory for resource: "sink.imap"
<santa_> clivejo: do you have libsink-bin installed?
<clivejo> no 
 * clivejo face plams
<santa_> clivejo: remember to inject the dependency in the symbols file, whenever you produce one
<santa_> that's very important as you can see
<clivejo> doesn't seem to be generating symbols
<santa_> you have to create the file from scratch
<santa_> if you don't put a symbols file there won't be one
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> Synchronization failed:  Error:  1 Msg:  "Login failed, server replied: A000002 BAD invalid command " 
<santa_> clivejo: see "creating a symbols file" http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<tsimonq2> lisandro is GREAT at explaining symbols. Just read the logs from #debian-qt-kde on OFTC a few days ago.
 * valorie is creating a Kubuntu calendar for Artful
<valorie> http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-podcast/ says that the podcasts are on the first Wed of each month, but not what time?
<ahoneybun_> umm 19:00 UTC I think
<ahoneybun_> yep
<acheronUK> whatever time Rick gets that months technical glitches sorted I think :P
<valorie> ok, but my point is that that needs to be on the page
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #2: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/2/
<ahoneybun_> like his email thing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #2: FAILURE in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/2/
 * ahoneybun_ moves back to his corner
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #7: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #3: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #8: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #150: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #2: FAILURE in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #2: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #164: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #44: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #3: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #24: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #2: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #25: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/25/
<ahoneybun_> https://devuan.org/
<ahoneybun_> well now it's a real thing
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronUK: Mind if I work on fixing this? bug 1627340
<ubottu> bug 1627340 in sddm (Ubuntu) "[request upgrade] SDDM 0.14.0 was released 28th August 2016, contains important bugfixes" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627340
<valorie> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-1ubuntu5 (artful), package size 271 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<valorie> good grief
<tsimonq2> Yeah,
<tsimonq2> I want to fix that.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> !info sddm unstable
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.0-4 (unstable), package size 574 kB, installed size 1611 kB
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^
<ahoneybun_> wow
<tsimonq2> It's a Debian merge.
<tsimonq2> But I'm asking first because it's a pretty big component of the Kubuntu desktop.
<acheronUK> valorie: debian were seeing bugs like https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/699 
<tsimonq2> So not only am I asking permission, I'm asking for help in testing once I get to it.
<tsimonq2> s/permission/if you're ok with it/
<acheronUK> on the run up to zesty release, which is why I looked then did not pursue it
<tsimonq2> Well, now it's artful.
<tsimonq2> I already have ~ 5 fixes in. :P
<ahoneybun_> tho https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/692
<tsimonq2> (or pending)
<ahoneybun_> that'll hit valorie
<valorie> yup
<valorie> still don't have my hidpi quite the way I want it
<ahoneybun_> odd as a few KDE devs have hidpi laptops
<tsimonq2> Then we can revert that commit until we have a fix.
<valorie> chrome tabs are huge; firefox menus are so tiny I sometimes use a magnifying glass!
<tsimonq2> Simple as that.
<tsimonq2> That's why we need *testing*. :P
<valorie> mine was detected correctly
<ahoneybun_> well I don't have any hidpi devices
<valorie> it's mostly the odd menu here or there
<tsimonq2> I mean, as long as we test and figure out what caused what, we can easily revert or keep any commit we want. Some more work than others...
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: well, lets think about it and investigate in the coming week or 2.
<ahoneybun_> acheronUK: where was that babe build?
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: In the meantime, would you mind if I did the merge and built it in a PPA for us to test?
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Because then I can upload any fixes you guys need me to.
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: please don't merge it for the sake of your merge count
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: I know, I'm merging it for the sake of new software that Debian has that we don't.
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: But I can make sure that a sponsor doesn't just upload it yet.
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: merging something that has regressions like that negates any value of "new software"
<acheronUK> so lets investigate first
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: I'm saying part of that investigation could be discovering what regressions actually affect us.
<ahoneybun_> so valorie is the tester
<acheronUK> doesn't need to be merged to build in a ppa
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: And we need a test build for that.
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: I know, I merge it locally then push it to a PPA... :/
<acheronUK> better
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Because we have a delta... :/
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: That's my point.
<acheronUK> one step at a time then.
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: So to be 100% clear, I'm proposing this:
<tsimonq2> 1) Merge from Debian locally, just like normal.
<tsimonq2> 2) Build and upload to a PPA.
<tsimonq2> 3) People test, valorie tests, we all test. :P
<acheronUK> sddm is quite literally on a list of stuff I wanted to look that I wrote earlier
<tsimonq2> 4) I push any needed fixes to my PPA.
<tsimonq2> 5) Once we're satisfied, we get it in the archive.
<acheronUK> phonon needs looking at as well
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Which list?
<acheronUK> in a notebook. lol
<acheronUK> old fashioned
<acheronUK> had not copied it anywhere yet
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Well since this is pretty DE-agnostic, mind if I take this one? :)
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: I'm willing to do the work.
<acheronUK> I think we have upload rights for it
<acheronUK> lemme check
<valorie> durn it, seagl 2017 not yet scheduled
<tsimonq2> (also, just because it's DE-agnostic doesn't mean that it's not in the 395485304534857984785893475898 packages that the Kubuntu Developers can upload to :P)
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: I wouldn't be surprised if you can.
<acheronUK> "You can upload sddm to artful."
<acheronUK> cool
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: So then, the million dollar question, can I?
<santa_> so ...
<santa_> Operation Fir Tree is over :|
<valorie> ?
<acheronUK> so if I'm happy, I can upload/sponsor that
<valorie> santa_: what's going on?
<santa_> valorie: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/fir-tree/
<santa_> we finally have a Kubuntu Automation package
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: if you like. I will want to review it. and probably ask Phil to look as well
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Ok. :)
<valorie> well, usually :| is not a happy face
<tsimonq2> santa_: Link? I'd like to take a look.
<santa_> I was dealing with weegie which uses it for the status pages
<santa_> valorie: cause I'm tired XD
<valorie> I've followed the discussion
<valorie> ah
<santa_> tsimonq2: link to what?
<tsimonq2> santa_: Where the package is.
<tsimonq2> santa_: I assume in Git?
 * valorie slides some virtual beverage to santa_
<santa_> thanks valorie
<santa_> tsimonq2: oh let me update the wiki again
<tsimonq2> santa_: Link to the specific page? :P
<valorie> that phab page has lotsa links....
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: maybe start by talking to debian (mitya or maxy?) what their status with those issues is?
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Ok :)
<acheronUK> santa_: I will try to catch up with that all tomorow or Monday
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Which ones should I specifically ask them about?
<santa_> tsimonq2: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/fir-tree/
<santa_> so https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/dev-tools/+packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #165: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/165/
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: not sure, as I only looked at them in passing, and went nuhnuh, not going there 3 weeks before release
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: as I said, was on my list to start looking at properly in the next few weeks
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Ok :D
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: sddm for lxqt?
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Yuuup.
<acheronUK> :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: nice theme yet?
<santa_> any objections about staging frameworks 5.32 for artful tomorrow?
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Yep :D
<tsimonq2> !info sddm-theme-lubuntu-chooser
<ubottu> sddm-theme-lubuntu-chooser (source: lubuntu-artwork): 'Lubuntu chooser' theme for SDDM X11 display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.66 (artful), package size 689 kB, installed size 1015 kB
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: screenshot anywhere?
<acheronUK> or do I have to install it to look :P
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Unfortunately no.
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Yes, go install it. :P
 * acheronUK fires up a VM
<tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> wow, we're a bit behind on frameworks
<valorie> 5.34 comes out May 13
<acheronUK> http://i.imgur.com/gNM4STu.png
<clivejo> acheronUK: whats that?
<acheronUK> valorie: we will catch up now freezes are gone :)
<acheronUK> clivejo: lubuntu sddm theme
<clivejo> until the freeze is in place again!
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: :D
<clivejo> kubuntu is like a learner driver in a car, starting and stopping like a jack rabbit
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: was going to say the colours are a bit much, but with the KDE bright blue, that would be a bit cheeky!
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: "Regression-fix-disable-HiDPI-by-default.patch" *AHEM* :P
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: :D
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: So they've already fixed it.
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: yes, I recall that, but from the discussion I saw that was a brute force method with downsides
<acheronUK> I *think*
<valorie> but I have hidpi!
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Ok
<tsimonq2> Patch upstream_autologin_fallback.diff can be reverse-applied
<valorie> I don't want black screen though, for sure
<acheronUK> need to talk to them to find out not just what they have done, but the consequences of it
<tsimonq2> Same with 01_sddm_systemctl.diff
<tsimonq2> (reverse-applicable)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #151: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/151/
<acheronUK> and with potentially different graphics stack versions, a fix for them could be a no-no for us
 * acheronUK yawns
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: I think it likely it will be fine, as long as we get some testing done
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Yep :)
<tsimonq2> Patch 04_set_default_path.diff can be reverse-applied
<acheronUK> but as you say, it's pretty integral for us, so cautious steps
<tsimonq2> Yep :)
<tsimonq2> Patch kubuntu_minimum_vt.diff can be reverse-applied
<tsimonq2> WHAT
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> I'm looking into this
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Well no
<tsimonq2> grr
<acheronUK> oooh. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1663675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663675 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package Peruse" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<tsimonq2> *SIGH*
<acheronUK> valorie: ^^
<valorie> !info peruse
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in artful
<valorie> wish incomplete!
<tsimonq2> I'll just give you guys like a pastebin when I'm done.
<acheronUK> valorie: need to *make* it exist in artful then :)
 * acheronUK adds to list
<valorie> sounds like clivejo has done most of the work
<valorie> and as I recall, I tested it
<valorie> dunno why that report isn't in there though
<acheronUK> yep. just some tidying on the packaging I think
 * valorie thwacks self with a wet noodle for that
<valorie> everybody loves fixing copyrights!
<tsimonq2> I think I've started to get the hang of it, actually... :P
<valorie> tosky in #kde-devel has been doing a bunch of them, because their opensuse copyright filter has gotten really picky
<valorie> that should help us all
<tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> there were little bits of old GPL code hiding; he's contacting contributors etc.
<valorie> etc
<acheronUK> fun!
<valorie> well, I've heard grumbling in the past about 'if KDE doesn't care, why should we' 
<valorie> KDE cares when it bothers someone enough to do the work
<valorie> :-)
<acheronUK> night night all :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-23
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronUK 
<tsimonq2> acheronUK, clivejo, valorie, ahoneybun_: Please test: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/sddm-0.14/+packages
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<krytarik> chatter29 is doing.
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1469: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1469: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1469: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1469: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1469/
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: as I just PM'd you with, debian now default to their maui theme in that. our destop depends would likely override that, but think I would still prefer id the recommends was not set at 'sddm-theme-debian-maui | sddm-theme' just in case 
<acheronUK> 'sddm-theme-breeze | sddm-theme' maybe
<acheronUK> no ubuntu flavour is going to want the sddm-theme-debian-maui theme, so having it in there in depends/recommends, even as an '| or' to the sddm-theme virtual package is pointless at best
<clivejo> yofel: what are your thoughts on adding sddm to KCI?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronUK, Ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, No please, we should keep it flavor-agnostic.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So that way Lubuntu can work.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: why would adding it to KCI make it not  flavor-agnostic?
<clivejo> KCI is about testing and eeing how all the +1 components interact, and trying to fix any issues before it goes into the archive
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/3/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Artful Aardvark 17.10 archive is now open! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive 5.9.4 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #4: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #271: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #60: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #272: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1470: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1470: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1470: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1470: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #5: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #6: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #62: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #273: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/273/
<clivejo> !info flatbuffers unstable
<ubottu> Package flatbuffers does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> @tsimonq2: did you ever qt speench thingie working? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum build #45: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kphotoalbum/45/
<ahoneybun_> clivejo: you mean SimonSays?
<ahoneybun_> xD
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FHYfpijX/file_2435.png
<mamarley> Anyone upgraded to Artful yet? :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I didn't see it yet in do-release-upgrade -d
<mamarley> I usually do upgrades by /s/oldversion/newversion in /etc/apt/sources.list and the relevant/available repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then do a normal dist-upgrade.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, yup, I sed'd my sources list , and changed my hostname
 * mamarley will probably upgrade not after stuff starts getting staged for Artful, unless there are major problems or something.
<BluesKaj> i'm just using the regular repos , no ppas yet
<santa_> mamarley: just in case you care add-apt-repository doesn't support it yet apparently
<acheronUK> did upgrade, but downgraded again until a few issues get sorted
<acheronUK> santa_: yep. python-apt with the new artful template is stuck in proposed
<BluesKaj>  sudo sed -i 's/zesty/artful/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<acheronUK> can add it yourself to /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info to get add-apt-repository if you care enough
<santa_> acheronUK: I couldn't reproduce this on artful https://bugs.launchpad.net/ka/+bug/1685603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685603 in Kubuntu Automation "gbp-ppa needs '-- -d' on artful" [High,New]
<acheronUK> santa_: odd
<acheronUK> lemme see
<santa_> oh wait
<santa_> I can
<acheronUK> santa_: can reproduce?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1471: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1471: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1471/
<santa_> acheronUK: yes, working on it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1471: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1471: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1472: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1472: FIXED in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1472: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1472: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1472/
<acheronUK> clivejo: looks like KCI will build for artful again :)
<clivejo> nice one
<acheronUK> time to prod stuff in advance of the nightly build
<santa_> clivejo, acheronUK: any objection if I stage fw for artful? mostly as a test of our stuff
<acheronUK> that should not interfere with staging plasma 5.9.5 later in the week?
<acheronUK> presumably not
<santa_> it shouldn't, on the contrary, I want to test KA in advance to do the job
<santa_> I presume you are going to stage plasma for artful?
<acheronUK> santa_: 5.33 I assume?
<acheronUK> santa_: I planned to
<acheronUK> and stage for zesty updates as well
<santa_> yes, 5.33
<santa_> I think plasma 5.9.5 should be done as an SRU
<acheronUK> santa_: point release like that straight after release used to be done as SRU's into updates, yes.
<acheronUK> if we can get back doing that, then I agree
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/5/
<santa_> yes
<santa_> would be really sad if we had to tell our users to add a ppa just to get a bugfix release
<acheronUK> well, lets aim for that outcome anyway. see how it goes. 
<santa_> ok, lets go
<acheronUK> santa_: go where?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #5: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/5/
<santa_> acheronUK: to stage 5.33
<acheronUK> santa_: right :)
<acheronUK> santa_: I assume the new KA is ready to use?
<santa_> acheronUK: I think so, I tested early alpahs againt tritemio and a ppa
<santa_> * alphas
<acheronUK> santa_: ok. will give that a spin tomorrow. not going to mess with it tonight now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/3/
<santa_> acheronUK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ka
<santa_> I have been reporting bugs to myself XD
<santa_> mostly as notes, so I don't forget
<acheronUK> santa_: wow XD
<santa_> + I can label some as junior jobs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/6/
<valorie> huh, fossbytes reports that Ubuntu will come with wayland as stock
<valorie> https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-17-10-release-date-new-features/
<acheronUK> fallback to X still on the iso I think?
<valorie> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #3: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #4: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #4: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #3: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-morse build #3: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-morse/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #4: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #7: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #7: FIXED in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #9: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #3: FIXED in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #9: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #4: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #3: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolab build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #4: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #3: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolab build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/3/
<clivejo> acheronUK: I thought you fixed it *rolls eyes*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
<acheronUK> clivejo: it will fix itself. in time....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
<clivejo> you think?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/5/
<valorie> default to wayland is a bit problematic for us, perhaps -- because kwin isn't ready, and mgraesslin will be gone for much of the next few months
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/4/
<valorie> but if we can use x and have wayland as an option, that would be cool
<acheronUK> valorie: who say WE have to to default to it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/4/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Because that would mean you have to commit to the packaging to update it
<tsimonq2> clivejo: qtspeech> Give or take, yeah.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/4/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: I don't see the problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/6/
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: a MP would be fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/4/
<acheronUK> tsimonq2 clivejo: wxl can commit
<valorie> acheronUK: not saying anybody is making us do anything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/5/
<valorie> but I anticipate that we'll get less help from Ubuntu folks than we have been
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/6/
<valorie> because there are fewer of them, and they have a LOT on their plate this cycle
<acheronUK> valorie: yep. sorta expect that anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/6/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Because it would be in KUBUNTU's packaging
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You guys could commit but not other flavors
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/4/
<clivejo> they could easily submit merge requests
<tsimonq2> acheronUK, clivejo: But the goal is to be agnostic
<tsimonq2> Why should Kubuntu be the flavor to dictate which changes go into SDDM?
<tsimonq2> Just saying :P
<valorie> so I'm happy we're getting an early jump on Artful
<clivejo> so the better solutions is that they have to go through you as the only person with Debian commit access?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/4/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm the only person with commit access to the Debian Qt/KDE team's Git repos?!?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: And it wouldn't be under collab-maint...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/6/
<clivejo> well who else working on the flavors has?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: That's not the point here.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #4: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/5/
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: not at all. tracking in our git is convenience for us, not a statement of ownership. 
<clivejo> well I don't see what your point it
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: But what IS is who has the Git ownership.
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: if others make legitimate changes outside that, like with other stuff we adapt
<clivejo> and why having it in KCI is a problem for other flavors
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #4: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/4/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: My point is, we should establish it in a neutral place.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/5/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: If you want to add it to KCI then, go ahead.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: But I'm against putting it under Kubuntu git repos.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #2: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/2/
<clivejo> so you think Kubuntu repo isn't neutral?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/5/
<tsimonq2> I do. It's Kubuntu's.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/3/
<tsimonq2> Not SDDM's.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/3/
<clivejo> and where is SDDM's repo?
<tsimonq2> We should establish one.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/5/
<valorie> isn't their repo on github?
<clivejo> packaging repo
<tsimonq2> valorie: The upstream is, yeah. I'm talking about packaging.
<valorie> if we have our own branch, what's the problem?
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: so basically this is another strop about your git access? 
<clivejo> acheronUK: nail on the head
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Absolutely.
<valorie> launchpad git isn't "neutral"?
<clivejo> valorie: apparently not
<tsimonq2> valorie: My problem is that since other flavors are now going to use it, it shouldn't be under a Kubuntu-specific space.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/4/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Launchpad Git is neutral, Launchpad Git that only Kubuntu has access to isn't neutral, it's partial to Kubuntu.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/4/
<valorie> where is the Qt packaging living?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #6: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/4/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Debian's repos. Timo was very good at collaborating with them.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #6: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/6/
<acheronUK> wxl can make changes. others can upload. nothing stops us tracking it in our git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #8: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/3/
<valorie> the Qt packaging for *ubuntu* still lives at Debian git?
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Sure, nothing is stopping you, but that's not the point.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Correct.
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: Just because wxl can doesn't mean the Lubuntu Development Team can.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/6/
<valorie> well, the reason we stopped keeping our packaging there, is 1. debian git was too difficult to use, since it went down frequently, and 2. they didn't use or collaborate with us on packaging anyway, in spite of our efforts to foster that collaboration
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/3/
<acheronUK> they don't need to. if lubuntu wanted to get something changed and all the flavours that use it agree, then it could be uploaded and thsoe changes merged into our git
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: But isn't the Kubuntu workflow to commit then upload?
<tsimonq2> acheronUK: That's my problem.
<valorie> tsimonq2: so I don't see that as a "neutral" place
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/3/
<valorie> nor do we want to take responsibility (IMO) for something not in kubuntu namespace
<tsimonq2> valorie: But we share a good chunk of the packaging with Debian in regards to Qt, so that's totally different from Kubuntu's situation with Debian.
<acheronUK> tsimonq2: that is an ideal not what always happens.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/3/
<valorie> it's true, and we're not now responsible for Qt packaging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/6/
<valorie> thank goodness
<tsimonq2> valorie: You guys aren't responsible for anything, yet.
<tsimonq2> BUT
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/6/
<tsimonq2> If you add it to KCI, you WILL be.
<tsimonq2> Because that's Kubuntu-specific.
<tsimonq2> And if it breaks, y'all are on the line for it.
<valorie> "guys"
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you are creating a problem that doesn't exist
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/6/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Bah stop picking apart my language, you get it, gal too :P
<clivejo> KCI is for testing
<valorie> oooo, pot calls the kettle black!
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> clivejo: KCI = Kubuntu packaging = more than one branch = also what we use to upload to the archive
<acheronUK> being on KCI does NOT make us responsible for it. that is absurd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/6/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you really surprise me with your understanding, or lack of it regarding KCI
<tsimonq2> Gah I'll just drop it...
<tsimonq2> Do whatever you want
<clivejo> KCI for years worked from debian git
<valorie> yup
<acheronUK> KCI builds from a stable or unstable branch. not any that tracks an archive version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/6/
<clivejo> and can be configured to use what ever repo we want it to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> tsimonq2 was removed by: tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #6: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/3/
<acheronUK> clivejo: grr. PIM is such a pain. gonna have to go through an prod each dependency level in turn if it's going to build in any sensible order!
<clivejo> or leave it
<clivejo> just sort itself out
<clivejo> might take a while!
<acheronUK> clivejo: lol. yes. but just irritates me to see the red
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> hence the teasing above :P
<acheronUK> I know. I know
<acheronUK> clivejo: if you were serious I might have stormed of in a huff
<acheronUK> ** cough **
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #2: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/2/
<clivejo> I still might
<acheronUK> noooooooooooo......
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #854: SUCCESS in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #109: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #98: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #447: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #2: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/2/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #157: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #119: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #121: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #154: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2177: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2177: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2177: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2177/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pereiraalex[m]> hi
<pereiraalex[m]> can i ask, using kubuntu with kubuntu ci stable repo, its more or less like neon, right ? ( i never actually used neon )
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: to some extent yes, but it is primariliy a development resource not intended to be used that way. for example for some release I/we are choosing to ignore that some things are broken, as the release will reach end of life soon, or there is no prospect of the broken things being shipped any more to stable releases
<pereiraalex[m]> hum.... what do you recomend, to have a somewhat experience like neon on kubuntu ( something like testing kde beta and rc releases, not following git every day )
<Tm_T> allright, fish doesn't work because auth backend never answers
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: well, out latest release with backports ppa is usually quite up to date as long as backporting stuff is compatible with that release. to be very up to date you could become a tester and run the development release.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2178: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2178: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2178: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2178/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qt 5.9.5 lands as soon as the button pressing works.
<mamarley> Yay!
 * mamarley presses button.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6b0CS1Ht/file_5801.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> By the way: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/0.17.0-1ubuntu4
<tsimonq2> And, all of Qt has been accepted. \o/
<ricktimmis[m]> Cool
<D0U91E> Cool... must be talking about 18.04 and the people who make it so great - Thanks for a truly awesome experience
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk (@acheronuk:matrix.org):  how do i become a tester ? just running kubuntu devel release ? i was looking for using stable release but development kde software
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: yes. may not be for you if that is what you want though. you can use the CI repo, but you must realise that it is unsupported in any way at all, and could break
<acheronuk> for example we will soon discontinue doing builds for Artful 17.10 in there
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: 
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: I do want to test and help testing, was looking for using stable kubuntu base because of third party apps ( which never target development releases )
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: but if kubuntu ci is always mantained for latest kubuntu release, it may be enough
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: right now i am trying to test plasma on wayland
<acheronuk> CI is usually fairly good for latest stable release as we want to use that packaging for our backports
<pereiraalex[m]> nice ... i will continue to use that
<pereiraalex[m]> i noticed that stable has plasma 5.12.4 release and unstable has 5.13 ... i guess when plasma 5.13 first beta, it will move to stable ci , am i correct ?
<acheronuk> however, some things may not build. for example for things where we sync packaging with debian and minimum versions of dependencies go about what is available in stable release 
<acheronuk> but frameworks/plasma/apps are usually fine
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: correct. the 'stable' branch builds build from whatever is the latest stable branch in KDE git. when plasma 5.13 hits beta, they will branch new stable 5.13 branches in git for that, and sable CI builds will switch to that branch
<acheronuk> *stable
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: thanks , i will stick with stable ci for now :)
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: the only issue with plasma may be if they bump the build requirement to Qt 5.10.x
<acheronuk> in which case, we may need to backport that to the stable ppa if we want to keep building it
<acheronuk> we have done such a thing before, but be warned we can put new stuff like that in there. 
<pereiraalex[m]> no worries about putting new stuff
<pereiraalex[m]> i previously was testing opensuse with kde git packages
<pereiraalex[m]> i was looking for more or less the same, but not so git :P
<acheronuk> fair enough. as long as you know things can break :)
<pereiraalex[m]> i have been running gentoo since 2002 to 2017 with -Ofast ... didn't knew things broke 🙂( kidding .. -Ofast gives probs with some apps, always used -O3 )
<pereiraalex[m]> talking of breaking ... on wayland moving windows to the corner of screen to switch virtual desktops kills latte dock .... gonna report issue
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, Plasma 5.13 already requires Qt 5.10.x
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As soon as we get 5.10 in c cycle, I'll work on backports for Bionic.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, not according to it's cmake :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> its building ok with 5.9.x, though not tested how it runs!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #206: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #446: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #110: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #447: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #190: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #40: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #260: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #158: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #51: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #46: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #267: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #52: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #267: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #280: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #233: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #71: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #315: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #57: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #38: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #62: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #329: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #160: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #207: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #118: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #497: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/497/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Embarrassingly, https://phabricator.kde.org/T7717 is still an isssue in BIonic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #180: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/180/
<valorie> weird, nggraham -- where in the heck is Discover getting that icon from?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> from the AppStream metadata in the Ubuntu packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's an issue in the distro, not in Discover
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #96: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/96/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, where?
<valorie> if it is in our packaging we should be able to fix/s/acheronuk
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nothing in our packaing to fix as far as I can see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #126: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/126/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> dolphin's appstream file is the one provided in the KDE source, not modified or replaced by us
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I see the screenshot comes from the metadata but not where that icon comes from.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the huh, let me dig a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it's grabbing a default File Manager icon from somewhere.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the desktop file says "Icon=system-file-manager"
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't see that line in the appdata.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/amd64/dolphin/filelist
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> .desktop file
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe falling back to that
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ew, `system-file-manager` seems like an odd choice for the icon name. I wonder if nautilus uses the name name and they're stomping on one another...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> breeze icon of that name only goes up to 64x64? gnome has larger. is that why?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #120: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/121/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's also possible this was just fixed with a recent change to Discover; let me see if I can verify
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> don't think so; it's an SVG
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1077: FIXED in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1077/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1055: FIXED in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1055/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> code is not always that bright. it's in the /64/ folder so it may be assumed that size
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> depends on how it is deciding the best icon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if that is the reason, which it might not be
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> anyway. good night. 😴💤
<valorie> sleep well, acheronuk
<valorie> I heard early an often: computers do what you tell them to do, not what you want them to do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #71: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #97: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/97/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #122: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #167: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #168: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #331: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #332: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #127: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #201: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #202: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/202/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #128: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2179: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2179: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2179: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #595: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #121: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #103: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #158: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #138: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #44: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #496: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2180: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2180: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2180: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2180/
<ronnoc> If someone knows, could they go to G+ and comment? https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JamesCain/posts/5kGoSEhYhWS?cfem=1
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The GPG comment?
<ronnoc> ya
<acheronuk> This? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> depends if they want the CI or the developers public key too.
<ronnoc> Thx acheronuk and ahoneybun I'll post that link.
<acheronuk> ronnoc: I just did
<ronnoc> lol I see that now. thx.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, well, as the context is the official beta images, I would guess the main key. but who knows....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #474: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #458: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #531: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #70: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #155: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #194: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #379: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #191: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #174: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #596: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #228: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1078: SUCCESS in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1078/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #123: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #181: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #113: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #101: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #97: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #123: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #78: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #28: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #129: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #122: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #98: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #112: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #92: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #107: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #46: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #117: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #117: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #84: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #87: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #117: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #125: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #103: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #101: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #112: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #112: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #96: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #95: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #110: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #90: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #134: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #109: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #120: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #99: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #60: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #116: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #99: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #110: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #81: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #120: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #83: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #83: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #121: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #66: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #112: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #116: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #110: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #92: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #114: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #80: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #73: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #106: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #93: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #84: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #79: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #85: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #95: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #116: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #124: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #90: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #123: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #90: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #74: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #72: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #76: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #122: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #94: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #112: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #118: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #92: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #94: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #126: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #78: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #69: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #83: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #59: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #84: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #101: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #127: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #95: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #115: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #119: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #140: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #72: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #62: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #88: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #109: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #125: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #79: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #95: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #99: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #97: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #86: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #127: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #85: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #91: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #121: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #114: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #91: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #104: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #100: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #130: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #95: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #78: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #122: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #114: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #115: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #70: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #103: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #105: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #62: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #85: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #116: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #111: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #90: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #77: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #97: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #101: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #56: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #89: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #127: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #84: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #125: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #77: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #97: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #105: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #75: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #81: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #73: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #121: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #107: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #93: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktouch build #75: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktouch/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #85: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #134: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #62: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #87: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #105: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #118: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #72: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #107: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #82: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #109: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #121: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #84: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #85: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #96: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #84: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #72: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #111: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #72: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #52: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #123: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #118: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #69: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #72: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #103: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #79: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #103: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #76: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #90: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #91: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #94: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #104: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #101: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #94: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #109: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #123: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #100: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #98: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #90: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #123: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #101: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #101: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #82: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #99: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #60: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #93: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #92: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #117: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #122: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #84: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #125: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #94: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #99: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #64: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #91: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #106: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #132: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #122: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #109: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #115: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #140: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #90: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #169: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #87: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #116: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/70/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #136: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #87: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #138: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #132: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #118: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #120: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #107: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #79: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #120: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #88: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #101: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #100: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #96: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/84/
<acheronuk> todays daily iso has Qt 5.9.5 :)
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> oh yeah, I got it in tonight's updates
<ricktimmis[m]> Yes, I was looking at our city yesterday, you have been busy
<ricktimmis[m]> Oh boy
<ricktimmis[m]> City = CI
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> and will be busy in a bit fixing what bump to Qt ABI 5-9-5 broke! :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #77: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #475: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/475/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> KMail and KDE PIM :p
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it did?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Yep
<acheronuk> how?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> POP3 handler dies miserably
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> please report a bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Maybe not everything got updated yet, I'm using a mirror btw
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right. so if it still happens when you are sure it has, then report if you can
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #102: ABORTED in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #78: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #89: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #114: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #106: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #100: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #103: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #95: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #101: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #91: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #98: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #96: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #117: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #110: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #113: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #63: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #116: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/116/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, just tested with one of my not much used account a can access with pop3, and it works fine here. a yahoo one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> back later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #67: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #90: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #75: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #124: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #63: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #73: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #106: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #85: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #85: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #29: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #88: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #114: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #111: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #70: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #123: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #98: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #126: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #88: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #88: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #85: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #56: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #96: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #108: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #123: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #84: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #95: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #71: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #98: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #116: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #98: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #118: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #122: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #79: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #95: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #109: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #128: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #115: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #123: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #87: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #117: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #95: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #91: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #110: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #106: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #118: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #104: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #122: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #108: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #124: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #126: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #107: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #119: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #111: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #86: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #105: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #89: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/89/
<hateball> is 16.04 + backports PPA -> 18.04 a supported upgrade path, or does one need to ppa-purge first?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #112: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #62: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #124: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #86: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #118: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #109: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #101: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #84: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #88: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #102: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #97: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #121: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #78: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #76: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #93: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #130: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #100: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #79: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #102: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #122: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #118: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #47: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #123: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #82: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #110: NOW UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #90: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #99: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #81: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #63: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #99: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #113: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #128: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #113: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #124: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #100: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #97: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #91: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #94: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #82: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #123: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #96: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #121: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #79: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #114: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #92: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #122: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #115: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #91: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #74: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #102: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #92: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #115: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #85: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #117: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #96: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #73: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #77: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #124: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #141: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #78: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #182: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #108: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #105: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #110: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #107: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #84: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #102: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #124: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #84: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #102: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #61: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #104: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #92: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #83: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #83: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #105: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #94: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #113: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #96: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #113: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #119: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #53: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #102: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #70: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #93: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #117: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #104: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #89: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #96: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #119: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #81: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #111: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #80: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #85: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #127: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #57: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #135: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #74: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #128: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktouch build #76: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktouch/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #86: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #135: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #93: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #119: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #86: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #121: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #95: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #91: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #124: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #93: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #120: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #91: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #113: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #86: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #100: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #91: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #135: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #73: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #99: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #133: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #72: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #80: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #122: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #79: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #61: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #116: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #75: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #125: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/117/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> It looks like everything kio-related is broken
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #63: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #106: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #121: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #112: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #82: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #118: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #97: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #118: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #131: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #78: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #107: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #112: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #65: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #111: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #141: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #73: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #92: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #102: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #80: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #123: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #65: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #137: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #78: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #104: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #102: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #126: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #73: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #101: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #100: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/100/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> After reboot it's not broken anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, ok. I restarted after upgrade so maybe I never saw it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #93: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #134: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #92: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #92: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #94: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #100: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #118: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #118: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #124: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #108: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #109: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #114: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #113: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #68: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #142: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #123: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #71: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #104: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #81: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #137: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #156: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #60: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #92: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #107: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #112: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #124: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #170: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #77: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #108: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #109: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #97: FIXED in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #103: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #94: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #133: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #139: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #80: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #108: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #85: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #95: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #119: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #110: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/110/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> saf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #121: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/121/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sorry wrong window.... (alias for sudo apt full-upgrade)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> aha. yeah, I have a few like that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Something more channel worthy:  tapg :) (time appropriate greetings)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 'upd8' does a 'apt update && apt full-upgrade -Vu'
<hateball> I'll repeat myself from some hours ago: is 16.04 + backports PPA -> 18.04 a supported upgrade path, or does one need to ppa-purge first?
<hateball> or if that question is best asked elsewhere :)
<acheronuk> hateball: it 'should' work 'in theory', as anything in there has been backported form 18.04 versions, or is not in 18.04
<acheronuk> but fully supported? no. not on the same basis as upgrades from vanilla 16.04
<hateball> yea
<hateball> so ppa-purge it is!
<acheronuk> I have tested it and not got any issues, but......
<hateball> acheronuk: thanks
<hateball> this is for my work machine, I'd rather not break it when the day comes so :D
<hateball> I *could* obviously take a backup first. But meh.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @hateball, I can test 16.04+backports upgrade on a box when I return home tonight if that will help (I won't be home for ~10 hours).
<hateball> hehe that will be during my sleepy time, cheers tho :D
<hateball> (I dont keep a persistent IRC either)
<acheronuk> hateball: if we did not **uck up 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.10 -> 17.10 upgrade chain, it should work. but considering how many 1000's of packages could be installed, it's not possible to test all cases
<hateball> yeah but it's no big deal ppa-purging, only takes some minutes
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: great. I did that a couple of days ago, but extra checks is great
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2181: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2181: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2181/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1024x264) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/B0GbFEev/file_5872.jpg banner for twitter.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> makes sense as the gear logo is already there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun do you maybe have the source file for your banner? I would like to tweak the  underneath text width? not essential, but me being a bit picky. just helps people intsead of starting from scratch if proposing tweaks.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> allso would help to have the source for exporting to different sizes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DVU6fwF4/file_5875.xcf
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> cheers. you are a start as always :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *star
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks 😆
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #575: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1079: SUCCESS in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1079/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #184: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #129: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/78/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #125: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #386: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #333: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #293: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #358: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #178: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #203: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #311: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #130: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #334: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #202: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #126: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #104: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #204: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #193: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: new PIM sources kpkpass & kitinerary
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/193/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/193/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #90: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #131: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpkpass build #1: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpkpass/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpkpass build #1: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpkpass/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpkpass build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpkpass/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpkpass build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpkpass/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpkpass build #2: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpkpass/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpkpass build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpkpass/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpkpass build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpkpass/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #114: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #114: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpkpass build #3: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpkpass/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpkpass build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpkpass/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpkpass build #4: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpkpass/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #466: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #298: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #156: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #141: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/1/
<AlexZion> Hi folks, I often get a problem with plasma in kubuntu 18.04 32 bit, it get freezed and the only way I have to use again the system is to restart it, I would like to debug it but I don't know how to do it 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #294: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #127: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/127/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #157: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #203: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2182: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2182: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2182: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #134 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #134: ABORTED in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add kbackup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/194/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/194/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #115: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #115: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #115: SUCCESS in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2183: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2183: SUCCESS in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2183: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #135 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #570: FAILURE in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #931: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/931/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #932: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #571: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kteatime build #1021: ABORTED in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kteatime/1021/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #135: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #106: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #98: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #101: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #70: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #103: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #123: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #119: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #81: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #76: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #62: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #77: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #116: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #126: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #55: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #81: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #67: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #85: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #87: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #98: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #52: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #105: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #89: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #92: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #62: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #86: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #109: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #109: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #65: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #129: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #46: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #81: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #79: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #88: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #97: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #73: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #84: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #81: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #64: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #69: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #57: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #87: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #62: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #59: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #46: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #94: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #65: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #93: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #113: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #56: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #81: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #68: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #93: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #34: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #63: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #132: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #94: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #78: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #57: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #77: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #73: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #130: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #121: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #80: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #86: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #53: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #86: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #65: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #70: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #84: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #61: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #34: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #57: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #86: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #110: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #113: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #81: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #64: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #65: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #78: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #100: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #99: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #75: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #59: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #74: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #81: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #76: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #83: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #100: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #59: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #90: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #111: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #94: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #66: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #81: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #135: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #93: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #60: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #112: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #94: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #135: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #118: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #125: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #105: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #99: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #60: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #48: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #97: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #73: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #87: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #86: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #97: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #107: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #90: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #95: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #111: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #71: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #77: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #84: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #185: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #136: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #124: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #94: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #82: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #95: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #93: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #74: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #82: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #133: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #79: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #120: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #87: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #88: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #74: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #85: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #93: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #78: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #66: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #76: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #82: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #63: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #80: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #111: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #104: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #79: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #94: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #64: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #110: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #86: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #62: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #114: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #74: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #67: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #99: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #60: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #93: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #57: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #86: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #87: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #127: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #54: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #81: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #100: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #63: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #98: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #103: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #62: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #78: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #75: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #102: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #101: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #53: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #72: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #87: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #87: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #68: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #71: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #63: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #35: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #69: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #63: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #66: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #61: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #35: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #95: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #83: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #65: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #68: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #101: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #127: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #82: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #85: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #68: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #74: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #71: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #98: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #101: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #130: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #70: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #58: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #47: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #88: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #82: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #47: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #58: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #89: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #60: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #82: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #63: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #95: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #66: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #112: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #122: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #113: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #75: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #114: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #77: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #61: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #79: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #108: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #186: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #110: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #106: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #56: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #49: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #91: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #72: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #84: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #131: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #96: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #112: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #88: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #86: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #106: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #73: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #84: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #87: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #67: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #110: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #85: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #136: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #96: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #80: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #109: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #75: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #112: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #187: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #100: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1080: SUCCESS in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1080/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #79: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #87: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #137: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: dh-python dep dropped from python3, so add this to containers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/195/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/195/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #69: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #94: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #93: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #126: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #102: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/102/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #81: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #99: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #88: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #76: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #105: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #94: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #68: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #104: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #158: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #112: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #96: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #85: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #116: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #116: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #116: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2184: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2184: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2184: SUCCESS in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #86: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #134: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #94: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #95: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #81: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #81: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #78: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #110: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #92: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #67: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #77: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #105: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #110: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #109: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #92: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #89: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #121: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #70: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #100: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #95: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #103: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #106: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #115: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #106: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #159: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #80: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #77: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #81: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #112: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #96: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #92: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #111: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_peruse build #389: FAILURE in 4.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_peruse/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_peruse build #390: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_peruse/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #113: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #93: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #179: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #234: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #106: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #123: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #180: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #94: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #235: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2185: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2185: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2185: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_peruse build #393: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_peruse/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_peruse build #394: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_peruse/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #236: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #181: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/95/
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2186: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2186: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2186: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2186/
<BionicMac> Hello. I am having an issue with Kubuntu-18.04 that I cn't seem to correct. Here are the details. Please let me know if you have an answer, or where I should file an official bug if needed. Thanks.
<BionicMac> https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/pmb8fqIzcZyBGQO  <- See this file. thanks
<BionicMac> Thanks in advance.
<BionicMac> Another link to same: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxNYwGF7KD/
<acheronuk> BionicMac: have seen a similar issue, but have not been able to reproduce, so fighting it a bit blind
<BionicMac> acheronuk: It seems that something in the updates I received on 4-18 may have something to do with it. I listed the updates log from tht day on the paste.
<BionicMac> The issue is persists on every boot.
<BionicMac> I mention the 4-18 updates because directly after the issue started. 
<acheronuk> many of the packages you say 'updated' then, have not had new version since 2017, so you must have been doing something other than 'update'
<BionicMac> acheronuk: maybe I pasted the wrong part of the dpkg.log. I should double check the updates that were done exactly prior to that issue. 
<BionicMac> I did exactly this 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade'
<BionicMac> acheronuk: I think I pasted not the proper part of the dpkg log.
<BionicMac> acheronuk: Confirmed: I did paste the wrong updates in that pastebin. I am correcting that now.
<BionicMac> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5ktYG9Fcvj/
<acheronuk> a lot of updates. including all of qt!
<acheronuk> I did a new sddm upload earlier. so please test when that updates
<BionicMac> k great! the sddm is what I suspect.
<BionicMac> where do I get this new package?
<acheronuk> in the arhive soon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/0.17.0-1ubuntu7
<BionicMac> acheronuk: Perfect. Thank you kindly sir.
<acheronuk> there have been a couple of reports about issues with sddm, but on all my tests it has consistently worked without issue, so as said I am fighting the few reported issues a bit blind
<BionicMac> acheronuk: NO worries. Thak you for the guidance. I will try the new sddm package asap. 
<BionicMac> Now... is lunch. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #256: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #40: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #600: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #65: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #89: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #83: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #71: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #96: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #124: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #121: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: telepathy-qt dead upstream
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/196/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/196/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #90: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #97: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #182: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #237: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #96: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #238: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #97: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #105: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #129: ABORTED in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/129/
<wxl> hey i was thinking it would be nice to change the last names on the about us page to studly caps
 * tsimonq2 cracks knuckles
<wxl> hey, you said you want to change it :)
<tsimonq2> How about we just capitalize the first letter of each word?
<wxl> borrrrrrrring
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1081: SUCCESS in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1081/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #188: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/92/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #122: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/122/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I just got a request for us to backport this fairly trivial patch into Bionic, as it fixes another bad memory leak, this time with the PIM suite: https://cgit.kde.org/kdepim-addons.git/commit/?id=af23ae70e47d9d7e93c013d107397999df0ecb56
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham How bad are we talking here?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We have about two hours before uploads going in will be heavily scrutinized. So I'd have to do some persuasion.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The other option is to land it as a 0-day SRU.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> heh two hours, wow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, AKA, "when Adam gets back from doing whatever he's doing." :P
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Looks pretty bad. The bug report has 3 dupes, 30 CCs, and was marked as "grave" … https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367541
<ubottu> KDE bug 367541 in Digital Clock "High memory usage when adding PIM Events in Digital Clock Widget" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> from the initial bug report: … "I'm marking this bug as a Crash, although there is no actual a crash. The system just becomes unusable. "
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> "unusable" sounds bad to me
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> looks like it requires a full reboot to recover, like the slideshow issue we already patched into Qt 5.9.5. Apparently openSUSE has patched this for Leap 15
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham Please file an Ubuntu bug, and I can take care of it.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> cool, will do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But you're cutting it super close, I'm warning you. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I know :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1765900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765900 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Cherry-pick af23ae70e47d9d7e93c013d107397999df0ecb56 into BIonic to fix OOM crasher for certain calendar events" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham Uploaded.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> fantabulous
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you da man!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Now you better hope that the Release Team approves it. :P
<IrcsomeBot> * nggraham hopes
<IrcsomeBot> * nggraham 
<IrcsomeBot> * nggraham 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hah
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> huh that's odd
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> when I click on the /me link, it makes another one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Indeed.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #142: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #467: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #123: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #228: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #161: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #299: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/299/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham Accepted. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-addons/17.12.3-0ubuntu2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #143: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #124: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #229: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #468: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #300: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #230: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #162: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: falkon copyright is just too messed up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/197/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/197/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #231: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #469: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #301: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #126: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #131: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #119: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #90: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/90/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, kool
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that rings a bell somehow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #163: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #117: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #117: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #117: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2187: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2187: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2187: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #470: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #302: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #47: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #132: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #164: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/164/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yay, thanks so much for the super rapid response!
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamoso build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamoso/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamoso build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamoso/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2188: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2188: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2188: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2188/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> https://medium.com/kdeok/how-to-create-a-theme-that-looks-and-feels-like-unity-using-plasmas-desktop-scripting-api-efe33d36bec6
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | /!\ /!\ HELP TEST THE BIONIC BEAVER /!\ /!\ | Support in #kubuntu | Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | /!\ /!\ HELP TEST THE BIONIC BEAVER /!\ /!\ | Support in #kubuntu | Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-22
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anyone else have issues with the control file on today's qatracker? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds/170821/downloads
<mparillo> I will try to zsync the .iso, in five minutes.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah, the images aren't quite there yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Give it an hour or two, and if they aren't there, I'll shout loudly.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ah, nm then. I will wait :)
<mparillo> zsyncing from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<tsimonq2> I would wait a little bit longer.
<mparillo> Understood, but I have not zsynced since an first beta image, so rather than race back upstairs to kill it, I figure it will make the next zsync faster.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Can anyone repro this? bug 1755912
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1755912 could not be found
<tsimonq2> Oh. Sigh. You need upload access to the Ubuntu archive to see it. >_<
<tsimonq2> tl;dr: qemu-system-x86_64 crashed with SIGABRT when using option -vga qxl 
<tsimonq2> Artful and Bionic guests.
<valorie> fiddlesticks, I've started putting out the call
<tsimonq2> Nah, I'd say go ahead.
<valorie> I'll wait a bit to publish on the website then
<tsimonq2> I'll continue to shout loudly.
<tsimonq2> Nevermind, there they are.
<tsimonq2> Full speed ahead!
<valorie> just gotta check my links on the news story
<tsimonq2> OK.
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/bionic-18-04-release-candidate-images-ready-for-testing/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> One of my older laptops, running 18.04 w/ NVidia 340 driver, says Power Managment module could not be loaded. The PM moduel appears to not be running... solve by scheduling or starting in the Startup and Shutdown.  I have never seen this before and none of my other systems have that module running.
<valorie> weird
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Power management was working fine prior updates.
<valorie> so this is an update, not a fresh install
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will use this sytem to test the daily download.  But I have never seen this issue.
<valorie> freakin' nvidia
<valorie> I keep holding my breath after every update
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Correct.  It's one of the systems I used to test the beta release.
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller also is pointing the finger at NVidia.... Linus taught me how.....
<valorie> well, I figure if you file a bug they will say "fresh install doesn't do that
<valorie> "
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yeah, no worries.  I thought I would mention it to see if anyone else has seen the same.
<valorie> not yet
<valorie> knock on wood
<valorie> grrrr, can't login to kubuntuforum
<valorie> anybody got a working login to post the link to the news story?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<valorie> thanks, acheronuk
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/987859201870315520
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 isos are still guarenteed at least one respin?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yes.
<valorie> Adam's email said something like known bugs which will be fixed by Monday.....
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> acheronuk: aren't you on vacation?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> so are we really going to ship with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1761592? It's still present in today's ISO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761592 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu bionic slideshow's left and right arrow buttons use the same transition" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, no. where did that idea come from?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> valorie: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forumdisplay.php/30-Kubuntu-Announcements
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 2am here, so not going to start testing images until tommorow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Perfect time to test. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, if no other bothered to fix, I guess so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> sigh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll see what I can do.
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller notices partition detection in the installer is much, much faster now. Almost instant...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller is ammused by the left to right transition slide show... never bother clicking those before.
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk wishes he was on vacation
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, and.............. 😴💤
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you ever want to venture to Boise, ID USA, you can stay my house.
<valorie> same here if anyone ventures close to Seattle!
<tsimonq2> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> or Albuquerque NM!
<valorie> bed isn't *that* bad, tsimonq2 can verify
<tsimonq2> Although I kept pushing the pillow off the back of the bed. :P
<tsimonq2> But yes, it's a nice place. :P
<tsimonq2> *:)
<valorie> solution: skootch the head of the bed closer to the wall
<tsimonq2> I thought you had something on the wall behind the bed, don't remember.
<mparillo> No dead kittens in a VM with today's ISO. Good night all
<mparillo> And G+'d
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Driver manager failed to properly install NVidia 340 driver... attempting NVidia ppa (even though version is the same) with command line install.
<mparillo> There was somebody in the support channel with NVidia problems.
<mparillo> I think on the beta image.
<valorie> mparillo: reported on iso.qa?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have 2 other 18.04 boxes running NVidia.  The NVidia 760 box is running perfectly.  The 960M laptop feels stuttery compared to 17.10. Glxgears is about 5% slower on 18.04 on the 960.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not yet, still troubleshooting.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> my zsync of amd64 is done, so it's time to write a usb drive
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nvidia ppa "fixed" the problem.  I will try a 2nd install (OEM) and run command NVidia install from repos (without ppa)... maybe the Driver Manager is failing (I don't see how though)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Side note: NVidia drivers are definilty the cause of the Power Managment module issue mentioned above.  It was working fine before installing the NVidia drivers.
<valorie> mparillo: you say in your test that it succeeded
<valorie> but you marked it failed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mparillo, Yes, I think I saw the same post.  We used to be able to fall back to the 304 drivers on legacy NVidia hw.  But somebody was mentioning that may no longer be an option.
<valorie> mparillo: both your tests are marked failed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very strange. Installing the NVIdia drivers from the command line worked fine (other than plasma crash at the end of the install, par for the course with NVidia legacy).  And power management issue is also fixed!???!!!.  Lesson learned: avoid the Driver Manger and the NVidia PPA on legacy  NVidia hw.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Lesson learned: avoid NVIDIA :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Attempting 2nd legacy laptop install now with slightly older NVidia card (8600M).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> LOL, yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I was just doing this rigimarole at work for a whole linux cluster, in fact. Those damn drivers are *always* a nightmare
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> all my NVidia stuff was purchased before AMD open sourced their HW specs.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you know what would really be aweseome is if all of custom settings were saved on our favorite "cloud" and after a fresh install, we just login and all of our KDE, bash, and ohter setting are magically synchronized.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> on the 2nd nvidia system, the driver manager when throught the motions, acted like it was compiling the driver, but did not complete the install.  Attempting to use the DM again.... this is not the 1st time I have seen the DM fail on 1st attempt....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Driver Manager succeeded on 2nd try.  So I will file a bug again it.  Does anybody know the driver-manager package name? It launches un kcmshell5 as KDriver Manager, but running locate against "kdriver" or "manager" reveals nothing.
<valorie> apt search says: 
<valorie> kubuntu-driver-manager/bionic,now 15.10ubuntu4 amd64 [installed]
<valorie>   Driver Manager for Kubuntu
<valorie> kubuntu-driver-manager-dbg/bionic 15.10ubuntu4 amd64
<valorie>   Driver Manager for Kubuntu -- debug symbols
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Duh, thanks!
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So is Rohan Garg still around?  He was the last maintainer of kubuntu-driver-manager...
<tsimonq2> He's shadeslayer. :)
<tsimonq2> (Who is in IRC.)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ohhhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> His git repo homepage is dead: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch/garg/kcm-driver-manager.git
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://cgit.kde.org/scratch/garg/kcm-driver-manager.git/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hasn't been updated in 3 years though...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm, since this is just wrapper(?) or front end for ubuntu-driver-common, I wonder if the NVidia problem is in that package... might have to download regular Ubuntu to test....
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller not liking that idea.....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, taking one for the team... installing Ubuntu to test the driver manager
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller looking around for his hip boot and plastic gloves.... want to avoid the gnasty gnome 3.0 stuff....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> well, on a positive note, the gnome slide show slides the correct direction corresponding to the button pushed...
<valorie> ha
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubiquity/remove-encrypt_home-qt/+merge/343759
<valorie> supposedly tsimonq2 has a patch for that
<tsimonq2> The patch for that comes next.
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<valorie> nice
<valorie> ty
<tsimonq2> But, I discussed that one with Rik.
<tsimonq2> np
<valorie> that was most annoying
<tsimonq2> This right here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubiquity/remove-encrypt_home-qt/+merge/343759 is because if you check the thing to encrypt your home directory, it doesn't work.
<tsimonq2> The GTK frontend removed the checkbox.
<tsimonq2> So rather than fixing the thing, since it no longer has security support (ecryptfs is dead), this makes it consisten,
<tsimonq2> s/en,/ent./
<valorie> which is what my BR said
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing.
<tsimonq2> Could you link me to your bug report?
<valorie> yeah, lemme search my email
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1761396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761396 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[kubuntu] Ubiquity offers the choice to encrypt home, but choosing it gives an error" [High,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> I didn't see that.
<tsimonq2> slideshow arrow bug> Figured out where the bug is. It's been there since *2013* it seems!
<tsimonq2> We can blame Aurélien Gâteau. :P
<valorie> you just can't trust a man named for cake
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> interesting....regular ubuntu requires REISUB due to lockup on restart  (occasionally see this on Kubuntu but less frequently these days).
<valorie> he andhis wife are both French, and she is a baker of quite beautiful cakes too
<tsimonq2> Maybe this is a French stereotype, but of *course* she's good at making cake. :)
<valorie> @DarinMiller I've not experienced that for years
<valorie> like: 3 years
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> bad news, looks like the nvidia bug is due to our installer.  NVidia installation worked fine under Ubuntu....
<tsimonq2> valorie: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/lp-1761592/+merge/343760
<valorie> \o/
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/137
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, doubt it. it's just ask qapt to install the requested package
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as far as I know, anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can you maybe test if muon installs the driver ok?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as that would be working via qapt as well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I also note this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1765923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765923 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver leads to black screen on bionic 18.04 SDDM LightDM bug?" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> he used "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and got issues
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does it skip recommends or visa-versa?  I was able to repeat the issue twice on the same box. Ubuntu installed without issue.  I reinstalled a 4th time and skipped the Driver Manager, and the command line worked perfectly.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Auto install is a little scary, as some 830M cards are incorrectly identified as being compatible with 384 drivers (which they are NOT!)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, unclear, but did you check what difference was in packages installed in the two types of transaction?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Speaking of Nvidia.  The NVidia PPA show the 396 driver was uploadd, but it down not show up in apt (https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> s/down/does/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> how would it show up in apt? apt search?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> apt list nvidia-39*
<acheronuk> apt list nvidia-39*
<acheronuk> Listing... Done
<acheronuk> nvidia-390/artful,now 390.48-0ubuntu0~gpu17.10.3 amd64 [installed]
<acheronuk> nvidia-390-dev/artful 390.48-0ubuntu0~gpu17.10.3 amd64
<acheronuk> nvidia-396/artful 396.18-0ubuntu0~gpu17.10.2 amd64
<acheronuk> nvidia-396-dev/artful 396.18-0ubuntu0~gpu17.10.2 amd64
<acheronuk> oh. duh. this is still srtful
<acheronuk> *artful
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, What is the easiest way to check the difference?  uninstall/reinstall and compare?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you can reboot in 2 seconds?
<acheronuk> no, but I can log into a bionic container in 2 secs to check what apt sees
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, for bionic packages they seem to have renanmed it to: nvidia-driver-396
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh, nice catch
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So back to previous topic.  What's the best way for me bisect the legacy driver installation issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 396 drivers and packages not fully baked: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SJBkFxBNWX/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> could grep dpkg —list to see what go installed via both types? … could check apt/dpkg logs to see what each did?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, will try that tomorrow as is it getting late here...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Ok. Figured it must be! Thanks for all that
<valorie> wow
<valorie> we have all passing tests, even in i386!
<valorie> blown away by all the testers this time
<tsimonq2> I did crosspost this thing *everywhere*. :D
 * tsimonq2 goes to bed o/
<valorie> crimsun was testing i386 along with franklin!
<valorie> been so long since I've seen crimsun around.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2189: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2189: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2189: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2189/
<shadeslayer> hey
<tsimonq2> yo
<shadeslayer> is there a bug in the driver manager?
<shadeslayer> if someone could surmise, I'd be happy to fix it
<tsimonq2> Cool :)
<tsimonq2> @DarinMiller (or backlog) could prolly give you more specifics.
 * valorie tries it out in bionic
<valorie> shadeslayer: nice to see ya
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> I'm lurking :P
<valorie> works fine here
<valorie> otoh this isn't a new install, it is an upgrade
<valorie> still
<valorie> but damn, almost 2am
 * valorie has to give up and sleep
<shadeslayer> night night :)
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thanks. some people have had issues "failed to install nvidia" whatever that means. however, there have been a plethora of issues (not just Kubuntu) with nvidia drivers with recent changes, so at the moment can't guarantee it is Kubuntu's KCM. There are also further Nvidia driver package changes in the upload queue yet to land.
<acheronuk> in summary, hopefully we can pin things down in the next 24hrs :)
<acheronuk> then look at solutions, if something to fix our side.
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: ah sounds good
<shadeslayer> I highly doubt it's on the kubuntu driver manager side
<shadeslayer> it's super simple code, I doubt it's buggy, unless ubuntu-driver-manager changed it's machine readable output
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: yeah, as long as it hand the right driver metapackage to qapt/apt, can't see how it can go wrong?
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * acheronuk blames Nvidia then
<mparillo> valorie: I passed the two test cases in my VM last night and marked them here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds/170821/testcases
<mparillo> Live session: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds/170821/testcases/1303/results and entire disk: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds/170821/testcases/1300/results
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Howdy BluesKaj. The first Bionic Final spin is out. There will be at least one more spin on Monday.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mparillo . ok thanks
<acheronuk> mparillo: morning. done a fair bit of tweaking the release notes this morning. see what you think
<mparillo> I know the wiki can be tempermental, but https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu renders badly, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu  looks fine
<mparillo> It is just the wiki. I fired up Chrome (it seems to be better on allowing me to login), and the Kubuntu.org version is fine there. Going to fix the .. in the first paragraph.
<acheronuk> mparillo: yeah, the kubuntu.org needs fixing or binning. please don't use that anywhere
<mparillo> Shame. I much prefer the theming. Anyway, http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/installation.html is not live for me.
<mparillo> And obviously neither is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/bionic/release/
<acheronuk> docs is weegie I think?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun's territory
<mparillo> I think the card https://phabricator.kde.org/T5135 is for internal docs. I do not see one for external docs.
<mparillo> As far as FW5, do we have anything significant not yet ported?
<acheronuk> mparillo: good point. all apps under 17.12.3 are KF5. ones that were not ported were dropped like kopete
<acheronuk> kopete will come back KF5 for 18.04 apps
<acheronuk> Sunday lunch soon, so I'll be off for a while
<mparillo> So, want me to change Most applications have been ported to KDE Frameworks 5 but those which aren't should fit in seamlessly to All KDE apps on the ISO have been ported to KDE Frameworks 5, but those remaining in the archive should fit in seamlessly?
<acheronuk> yep. that part is sort of a pointless repeat anyway
<mparillo[m]> I am running the BB ISO on real HW. Tiny glitches using the Nouveau driver, but certainly no black screen.
<mparillo[m]> Link to https://kubuntu.org/news/bionic-18-04-release-candidate-images-ready-for-testing/  posted to FB.
<mparillo> I ran the BB ISO on a different laptop. Based on my sample size of two, I think the Intel drivers beat the Nouveau driver (but in both cases, I consider them passed, and certainly not problems with Kubuntu packaging).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2190: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2190: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2190: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2190/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk FYI there was a refression in ki18n 5.45 (therefore bionic is not affected) which may hang some plasma packages builds when generating the *.po files, I added the patch to kubuntu_bionic_staging branch
<valorie> mparillo: thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, thanks :)
<BionicMac> RC iso live-session and manual Install went perfect. Excellent work. Hats off to the devs. Thanks.
<BionicMac> I'm diggin' the default desktop too. 
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> BTW guys, here's what the 5.13 lock screen is going to look like. FIrst image is default appearance, and the second onw is how it looks after you move the mouse or hit a key on the keyboard … https://imgur.com/a/RdUcDjp
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> isn't that just ridiculously beautiful!?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> also you'll be able to effectively use it as a screensaver now, if you opt to make the background something that's animated
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller free to test a sddm on that nvidia bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi Rik! yes.  I can test.
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller is aslo installing legacy NVidia drivers via Driver Manger to compare with command line install.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @nggraham, Yes, I do like the background. Well done.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Do you have a ppa or something else in mind?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, forget it :) already tried that fix. getting patches mixed up here
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This NVidia bug is quite a pain to track down.  After the fifth install, the NVidia driver installed without issue via Driver Manger.  However, on 1st reboot, the desktop failed to start throwing a opengl error, black screen and mouse pointer.   Its as if the NVidia driver failed to start.  Upon a 2nd reboot (no changes by me), the system booted fine.  I was hoping to compare the /var/log/apt/history.log files between
<IrcsomeBot> command line vs DM install, but something else seems at play.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1082: SUCCESS in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1082/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #189: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #62: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #123: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #78: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #141: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #107: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/107/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2899: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2899: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2899: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2899/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2900: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2900/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2900: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2900/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2900: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2900/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=160271&p=415602#p415602
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller have you tried Neon live iso?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Yes it works great on my hybrid laptop. In fact it helped me troubleshoot what causes kubuntu's live session to fail. I have not tried neon live boot in a couple of months but I can verify at home in a few hours.
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> I suggest nomodeset as a boot parameter
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> Does that work around it?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Wait ....some of the new Dell PC bios need drive mode switched to acpi. It will require manual switching if user wants to dual boot windows. Users can also reinstall w10 in acpi mode
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> To avoid bios switching.
<genii> acheronuk: Cryptocoin adbot was removed?
<acheronuk> genii: has been now
<genii> :)
<valorie> well I was off IRC and afk so couldn't help more with testing
<valorie> but I assume today begins another round of it
<wxl> we run unattended-upgrades at work and i've never seen notifications with that.. but it seems discover (as of 18.04, which we just switched to) is trying to push out its own notifications.. is there a way to shut it up?
<wxl> ugh i guess it's in 16.04 too but no one told me :(
<wxl> disable notification events and remove updates from taskbar.. got it :)
<valorie> almost everything is configurable #kde
<valorie> :-)
<wxl> you just got to find the setting amidst the bazillion options #kde XD
<valorie> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-16
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> today'
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> s dalily download still refuses to boot to live session on legacy laptops.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> We can specify the work-around if not resolved release day.  Strange that Ubuntu boots without issue.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Earlier today I mispoke regarding the BIOS switching on Dell laptops. I said they need to be switched to ACPI when I should have said AHCI.  Some BIOS' are set to a raid mode that is not comptible with Linux (which I find hard to believe given the many file systems and RAIDS that are built into the kernel).
<valorie> @DarinMiller the RC has been delayed for some hours
<valorie> is there any comment /movement on your bug report?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> where does one find said info?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> regarding the release status^
<valorie> I was hanging out in #ubuntu-release
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> ah!
<valorie> one of the leaders said that he didn't want to hand off the job and would resume in the morning
<valorie> that was some 2+ hours ago
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> not much repsonse the the bug report other than a bit of pontification... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1824669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824669 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Live boot fails legacy boot Kubuntu 19.04" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> adding a dmesg report shortly....
<valorie> at least someone is looking into it, which is good
<valorie> I won't be around together to call for testing, etc.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2901: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2901/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2901: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2901/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2901: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2901/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #288: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #289: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #239: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #159: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #224: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #243: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #167: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #217: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #275: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #190: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #180: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #177: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #164: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #170: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #227: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #210: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #250: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #220: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #123: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #234: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #153: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #260: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #258: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #210: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #265: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/265/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #126: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #136: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #246: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #163: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #234: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #240: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #230: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #249: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #216: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #181: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #194: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #252: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #239: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #224: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #127: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #163: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #271: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #170: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #203: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #247: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #208: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #255: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #238: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #159: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #237: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #195: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #212: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #221: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #166: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #219: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #195: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #168: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #160: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #131: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #281: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #180: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #213: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #228: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #291: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #288: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #65: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #40: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #27: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #257: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #289: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #160: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #138: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #44: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #321: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #38: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #43: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #29: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #47: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #32: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #673: FAILURE in 4.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #28: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #297: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #674: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #298: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #21: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #43: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #44: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #26: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #41: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #41: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #37: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #40: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #41: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #42: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #40: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #41: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #27: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #29: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #36: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #29: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/29/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Final] has been updated (20190416)
<acheronuk> new iso spin arrived
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Cool. I will check it out in a few hours.
<valorie> I have 20 mins or so before I need to leave, so I can prepare a tweet -- but an announcement link is what would be useful
<valorie> and I've not seen that yet in -release
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191460/testcases is empty again.
<acheronuk> not for long. this laptop just booted the live session
<valorie> heh
<valorie> yes, I saw that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2902: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2902/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2902: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2902/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2902: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2902/
<acheronuk> live session seems good on this Dell :)
<valorie> ok, gotta go
<valorie> I put my tweet into dropbox and will send it from my meeting when I get a link to the release email
<valorie> ciao
<acheronuk> hehe. tray power popup lets me adjust keyboard illumination brightness. never noticed that before :)
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> still no release mail?
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> I'll look back in in a quarter hour or so
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> not seen one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #34: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/34/
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> will look back in later
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> Isn't it on the day of?
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> @ahoneybun this is the "final" RC
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> no email yet!
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, [20:45] <valorie> waiting for an announcement so I can tweet … [21:40] <tsimonq2> valorie: I doubt respins will be announced.
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> ok
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> I'll be home in 1.5 hours or so
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Legacy Live boot is fixed today's ISO. \o/ Yaaaaay.   Now to test installs.... (but dinner first....)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-17
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> good to hear, @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UXOfsr2d/file_14818.jpg
<valorie> did you get a motorcycle or scooter, ahoneybun?
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> I've had a motorcycle for a few years. Just finally got CO plates though.
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #150: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #254: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #165: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #157: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2903: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2903/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2903: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2903/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2903: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2903/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #200: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #34: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #286: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/152/
<mparillo> Anybody fluent in a non-English dialect for: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191460/testcases/1315/results
<mparillo> Otherwise, I will try it.
<tenplus1> hi guys, is there any reason why "kubuntu-settings-desktop" depends on python2 and it's libraries ???
<BluesKaj> tenplus1, whether it's python or python3 makes no difference to most users nowadays, a little extra in terms of packages is barely noticed with todays hi powered cpu and availabliity of RAM, to me a little fluff is practically immaterial
<tenplus1> ahh, hi again :P
<BluesKaj> hi  :-)
<tenplus1> the more powerful pc and more memory in today's pc is a windows excuse for letting the Os bloat... that I never liked
<tenplus1> if it's not required or can easily be ported to python3 then it should be done, removing python2 files from install
<BluesKaj> tenplus1, I'm sure there are good reasons why, anyway i'm in no position to argue with the devs since i'm an ordinary user/tester 
<tenplus1> heh, it's nice to push a little... it sometimes sparks an idea and changes happen
<tenplus1> so far I'm well impressed with Kubuntu 19.04... especially since it uses far less memory than ubuntu and xubuntu :) well done guys
<BluesKaj> tenplus1, good to hear , noticed my processes leave plenty of headroom on both fronts , cpu and Ram
<tenplus1> yeah...  still getting use to the file/copy info in the tray... am so use use a requester appearing showing copy info
<tenplus1> for noobs it may appear as if nothing is happening if they dunno where to look
<BluesKaj> of course i've trimmed some of what i consider fat 
<tenplus1> ahh, what have you removed ?
<BluesKaj> mostly PIM stuff, and akonadi server etc
<tenplus1> ooh checking... I may have missed something... (donest need all the features)
<tenplus1> yup, those are gone :) also some plugins for desktop... using tmpfs for logs, vm.swappiness = 1 and noatime for speed gain
<BluesKaj> dunno if I'm gonna keep libreoffice yet  
<tenplus1> you got an alternative ?
<BluesKaj> no, but I have no need for an office suite 
<tenplus1> ahh, there's that :)  I kinda like libreoffice, waaaaay better than openoffice
<BluesKaj> I'm retired so need for any "on the job " apps 
<BluesKaj> here
<tenplus1> shame phonon backend cant use mpv, love that little media player :D
<tenplus1> the one big thing that bothers me though is that my nvidia drivers add 200mb onto system memory ?!?!? using noveau my kubu desktop is 0only 300mb
<BluesKaj> haven't been able to get mpv to work , it launches, but then disappears with a lot of  errors if i use the terminal
<BluesKaj> vlc does the job nicely tho
<BluesKaj> and smpalyer
<tenplus1> vlc is great but stutters playing some hd content for me...mpv is smooooooooth!
<BluesKaj> haven't had any stuttering on vlc or smpayer, both are fine
<tenplus1> my net-top pc isnt the highest specs (atom 1.8 ht dual core 64-bit, 4gb ddr2, nvidia ion.2 mobile gfx) :)
<tenplus1> I feel differences :D
<BluesKaj> oops, guess the latest upgrades fixed mpv ...seems to work , but doesnt recognize the audio formats properly ... needs some configuring i reckon
<mparillo> Installed in French. The Live Session boots and the menus are in French, however the Icon Text for the Install is in English: "Install Kubuntu 19.04". During the slideshow, the text is not fully translated (e.g. On the first slide, after the first line (Merci d'avoir choisi Kubuntu !), in the middle of getting involved in Kubuntu, etc.) Probably not our fault but when selecting restart, the GRUB messages are in English. After 
<mparillo> booted cleanly (again the briefly-displayed GRUB messages were in English) but SDDM prompts were translated. When hovering over the Date in the Panel, it was displayed in English using American conventions (perhaps because I chose NY (US Eastern Time), but the rest appeared translated.
<mparillo> Good enough for me to pass http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191460/testcases/1315/results
<tenplus1> strange, you'd think language selection would translate everything
<acheronuk> that requires translation teams to translate every possible string. the work to do that is HUGE. so in practice, there are always gaps
<tenplus1> am glad latest kernel update fixes the graphics detection... was getting black boot screen on booting installer at tiems
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/202/
<tenplus1> erk
<acheronuk> erk what?
<tenplus1> the fails :D
<acheronuk> tenplus1: that is just our jenkins trying to build the latest KDE things. That often has build fails until they are fixed by KDE, or packaging is adapted. It is not big deal 
<tenplus1> ehehe
<tenplus1> am only joking :)
<tenplus1> the memory plasmoid doesnt have very many settings, it needs a width setting cause it's too wide
<marco-parillo[m]> Can you press and hold to get sizing handles?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/37/
<tenplus1> nope, and it's worse when you display physical and swap memory, double wide again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_falkon build #300: FAILURE in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_falkon/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_falkon build #301: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_falkon/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #204: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/204/
<tenplus1> cya folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #137: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #153: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #287: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #38: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #138: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #40: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #154: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2904: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2904/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2904: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2904/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2904: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2904/
<cyphermox> wxl: hey; need help with bug 1629715 ?
<ubottu> bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629715
<wxl> cyphermox: planning on dealing with it after disco but if you're aiming to get it in sooner, i'm all ears
<cyphermox> nah, it's SRU material at this point
<cyphermox> but if I was you I'd upload, in case a respin is necessary
<cyphermox> then you have a chance of having it included
<wxl> unfortunately i won't even be able to touch it until this evening
<wxl> and actually i've only bothered with testing on disco
<wxl> shouldn't be an issue with all previous releases since they're the same version number.. except for trusty, which will need additional testing
<wxl> i did setup the fix but unfortunately used the git-ubuntu workflow rather than bazaar (ugh why do we even use that anymore)
<wxl> and to make matters worse i hadn't considered the fact that the version number should be different, e.g. 0.3.5*.1*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lokalize build #42: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lokalize/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #35: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_juk build #41: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_juk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #42: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #35: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktouch build #40: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktouch/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gcompris build #33: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gcompris/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #41: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #46: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #40: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #42: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm-kcm build #42: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo-widgets build #41: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo-widgets/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #43: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #42: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #33: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdebugsettings build #41: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdebugsettings/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #46: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #47: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #45: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #47: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktimer build #43: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktimer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #36: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #37: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #41: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #46: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #40: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #42: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #42: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #38: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #21: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #43: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkmahjongg build #40: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkmahjongg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #36: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkcompactdisc/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #46: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #52: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #27: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #45: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamera build #41: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamera/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #31: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_isoimagewriter build #34: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_isoimagewriter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #44: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kruler build #42: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kruler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_minuet build #39: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_minuet/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-approver build #41: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-approver/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #33: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #44: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #34: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #35: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #45: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_muon build #33: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_muon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #51: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #45: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #37: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #44: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #30: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #42: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #39: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimagemapeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #40: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #46: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #38: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kteatime build #43: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kteatime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapptemplate build #41: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapptemplate/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #46: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeedu-data build #39: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeedu-data/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksane build #44: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksane/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_print-manager build #43: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_print-manager/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #36: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #47: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #44: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #32: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klettres build #42: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klettres/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdialog build #41: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdialog/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #29: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #36: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #36: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkcddb build #42: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkcddb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #34: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfind build #42: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfind/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_user-manager build #44: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_user-manager/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #39: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #38: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkscreen build #41: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkscreen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #46: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khelpcenter build #39: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khelpcenter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #41: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #41: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #40: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #44: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sweeper build #40: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sweeper/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #34: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav2 build #34: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav2/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-grub build #47: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-grub/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #48: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksshaskpass build #45: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksshaskpass/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #41: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #47: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #41: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #36: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #43: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #40: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdcraw build #32: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdcraw/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #27: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmouth build #40: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmouth/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #34: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkexiv2 build #32: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkexiv2/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #34: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #41: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #30: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #39: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwrited build #47: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwrited/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #58: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #46: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #42: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #35: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #42: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #41: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #35: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #53: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #34: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #47: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #45: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #47: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #39: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #33: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #35: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #33: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #36: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #15: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #31: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #39: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #42: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #33: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #34: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #34: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #50: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #36: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #38: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #30: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #43: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #28: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #34: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #50: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #43: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #37: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #36: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #34: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #40: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #35: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #31: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #41: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcolorchooser build #39: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcolorchooser/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #43: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #45: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #31: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #34: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #40: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkmahjongg build #41: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkmahjongg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #48: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdcraw build #33: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdcraw/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kteatime build #44: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kteatime/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #50: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gcompris build #34: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gcompris/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_minuet build #40: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_minuet/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_isoimagewriter build #35: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_isoimagewriter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #45: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #35: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #47: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamera build #42: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamera/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #41: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #45: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #35: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #40: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #44: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #36: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #47: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #35: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksshaskpass build #46: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksshaskpass/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #42: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #39: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sweeper build #41: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sweeper/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkcddb build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkcddb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lokalize build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lokalize/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwalletmanager build #40: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwalletmanager/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #44: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeedu-data build #40: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeedu-data/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #37: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkcompactdisc/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-grub build #48: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-grub/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksystemlog build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksystemlog/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktimer build #44: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktimer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #33: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmouth build #41: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmouth/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #22: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #36: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klettres build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klettres/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #48: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #46: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #45: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #46: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #39: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo-widgets build #42: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo-widgets/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_print-manager build #44: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_print-manager/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #41: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksane build #45: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksane/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkexiv2 build #33: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkexiv2/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdebugsettings build #42: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdebugsettings/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #40: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #41: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav2 build #35: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav2/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khelpcenter build #40: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khelpcenter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #47: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_juk build #42: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_juk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #48: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #41: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #35: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross-interpreters build #41: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross-interpreters/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdialog build #42: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdialog/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #36: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #48: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #40: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimagemapeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #28: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #47: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #43: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #43: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktouch build #41: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktouch/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #40: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #44: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kruler build #43: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kruler/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #37: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #16: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #47: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #46: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #42: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers/42/
<wxl> anyone got a secure boot machine they could help lubuntu out with three quick installs?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #38: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwrited build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwrited/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-approver build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-approver/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_user-manager build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_user-manager/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluedevil build #50: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluedevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #47: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #52: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #31: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #54: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #46: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfind build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfind/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm-kcm build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapptemplate build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapptemplate/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #41: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #43: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #43: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #42: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #35: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #36: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_muon build #34: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_muon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #52: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/52/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #45: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #38: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #23: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #39: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkscreen build #42: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkscreen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #42: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #42: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #37: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #43: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #29: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #44: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #39: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #40: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #35: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #36: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #32: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #35: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #43: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #38: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #44: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #53: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #48: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #32: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #44: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/62/
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> wxl still need a secure boot test?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #51: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #31: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #30: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #45: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #32: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #33: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #45: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #45: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #46: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #18: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #31: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #41: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #31: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/31/
<wxl> @DarinMiller yes please
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> You mentioned 3 installs. Where do I find specifics for those installs?  I only see 2 tests under Lubuntu final session testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds/191454/testcases
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Live and entire disk....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/53/
<wxl> @DarinMiller the empty ones here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> umm, I count 4 untested installs...
<wxl> yep
<wxl> we realized we missed one :)
<wxl> don't have to be all ocd about following testcases. just do a fairly standard, plain jane install.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> test cases?  Other than the types of installs, I do not see any test lists...
<wxl> don't worry about it. just do a normal install using the entire disk.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Full disk, no encrpt, EFI+secure completed... rebooting now... restart stalled on "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed...." REISUB'ing...
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> My 1st Lubuntu install ever... successful... so don't bother with anything other than verifying successful boot?
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> (i.e. NVidia driver install, internet connection, etc.?)
<wxl> normally i'd worry about that but not with these
<wxl> we've worked hard to make full disc encryption work and acrosss all the different firmware types.. so it's kind of like spot checking
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Encrypted is next... should we continue the conversation on lubuntu-devel (assuming such channel exists)?
<wxl> sure and yes it does :)
<wxl> oh you probably want to get there on telegram!
<wxl> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Does telegram require invitaion?  I tried to "create" a Lubuntu-devel channel hoping it would connect, but it seemed to create an entirely new channel.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #55: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #34: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/47/
<valorie> marked Kubuntu as Ready - than you to all the testers!
<acheronuk> valorie: :) that as well ^
 * acheronuk will make some screenshots for the DicsoUpgrade wili page later
<acheronuk> valorie: I don't see us marked as ready?
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1118774327531323393
<valorie> maybe I didn't save 
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> now it should show
<valorie> thanks for catching
<acheronuk> weird. still doesn't show to me!
<acheronuk> marked as ready myself, and now it shows!
<acheronuk> weord
<acheronuk> *weird
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Final] has been marked as ready
<acheronuk> aha ^
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> shows for me too, so we know it's done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #26: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #46: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #118: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #27: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #46: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/46/
<mparillo> I see we are marked as ready. That means there was only one re-spin this cycle? Pretty smooth! Anyway, I drafted https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4075&action=edit
<mparillo> It was pretty much a cut and paste, with global replace and a new screenshot, matching the old CC one. I think we can delete the strike-through paragraphs, but am leaving them there for now in case (1) we should not; or (2) it can inspire us to come up with a substitute. One other thing remains is the link to the release notes is not the cool one we had last time, but a bare URL. If somebody can change that back, great, 
<mparillo> otherwise, I will convert the link to an HREF based on the text in the preceeding paragraph.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #31: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/31/
<acheronuk> mparillo: you have you name on that screenshot
<acheronuk> probably better to use: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=KubuntuDisco.png
<acheronuk> thanks. I'll have a look over the rest in a short while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/133/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #52: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2905: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2905/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2905: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2905/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2905: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2905/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Blogged, tweeted, download pages updated :)
<mamarley> \o/
<mamarley> So, time to upgrade to EE? ;)
<acheronuk> LOL
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Disco Dingo out now! | Support in #kubuntu Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<BluesKaj> slightly early
<mamarley> (The original EE, Edgy Eft, was actually the first version of Ubuntu that I ever used.)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2906: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2906/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2906: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2906/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2906: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2906/
<valorie> acheronuk: thanks so much for all you have done this cycle
<valorie> you da man!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-19
<carbonzero> so when does testing for the next release start for 19.10 and is there a mailing list for testing where updates are sent out for when the first daily lives are uploaded to the cdimage server?
<valorie> carbonzero: we have the kubuntu-devel mail list
<valorie> and basically if you are interested in testing the dailies, please watch the iso tracker
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker -  Eoan isn't there yet
<valorie> and I imagine it won't for a couple of weeks
<carbonzero> valorie, oh yeah! I forgot about that one. I need to subscribe to it. Thanks! ISO tracker: ok. I've got it bookmarked anyway.
<carbonzero> ok. Guess I'm itching to dive back in. Lol
<valorie> first they set up the toolchain so there's nothing to test until packages start being added/synced/merged/updated
<valorie> perfect
<carbonzero> I got a late start on 19.04 and I want to be ahead of it this time. 
<valorie> some are already running
<valorie> it!
<carbonzero> I meant I got a late start in testing it.
<valorie> well, we don't do alphas, and only one beta
<valorie> but anyone can test the dailies
<valorie> and a couple of people here do
<carbonzero> cool. 
<valorie> even once a week would be helpful
<valorie> bbiab
<carbonzero> that's what I was doing with 18.04. I'd get a new daily each week and reinstall. And bounce it off the asphalt and concrete.
<carbonzero> okie dokie
<carbonzero> l8r
<valorie> https://www.digikam.org/news/2019-04-14-6.1.0_release_announcement
<valorie> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.0-1ubuntu3 (disco), package size 66 kB, installed size 3641 kB
<valorie> bit old.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2907: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2907/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2907: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2907/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2907: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2907/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #288: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/42/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2908: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2908/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2908: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2908/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2908: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2908/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2909: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2909/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2909: SUCCESS in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2909/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2909: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2909/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #134: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #135: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #133: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/133/
<acheronuk> mamarley: any issue with frameworks 5.57 on disco?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no issues with 5.57 here...
<acheronuk> :)
<blaze`> backports landing?
<acheronuk> blaze`: no, just staging-frameworks for now
 * acheronuk is pondering options....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2910: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2910/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2910: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2910/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2910: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2910/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #1235: FAILURE in 9.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/1235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #1236: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/1236/
<mamarley> acheronuk: Nope, working great. :)
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks and after the all-too-usual wrestling to get a dpkg lock (is there a background update process that takes the lock?) I was able to upgrade to KDE Framworks 5.57 via Discover.  After re-booting my VM, everything seemed OK. Discover, kate, dolphin, System Settings, and konsole all loaded from the Application Launcher, and kinfocenter launched from krunner shows KDE FW 5.
<mparillo> 57
<blaze`> I think that happens only in VM session
<mparillo> Thanks, and good news for the most critical use cases.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-21
<valorie> so acheronuk are you doing things in disco staging first before cosmic?
<valorie> or eoan
<valorie> https://labplot.kde.org/2019/04/19/labplot-2-6-released/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2911: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2911/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2911: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2911/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2911: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2911/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2912: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2912/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2912: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2912/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2912: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2912/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #244 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> valorie: I was just building new frameworks on disco, as at that point eoan didn't exist
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #244: ABORTED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/244/
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1120086517563572224
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #38: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #38: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/38/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-13
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-14
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RikMills> santa_: PIM landing in proposed
<santa_> RikMills: ack, thanks
<RikMills> I'll push git when I see it all. got a couple of LP copy error emails
<santa_> ok, we will have a complete test rebuild here: http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/
<santa_> (of the _staging branches)
<santa_> I can proceed this evening with _archive @ are51 (the other server)
<santa_> + the new fw packages for _focal_backports
<RikMills> :)
<santa_> what about qt is everything migrated from -proposed?
<RikMills> santa_: should be!
<santa_> ok, I'm just getting here a bunch of qt packages in this dist-upgrade 
<RikMills> \o/
<santa_> good evening everybody
<santa_> RikMills: it seems you haven't pushed your change for artikulate building on riscv64
<santa_> dat free arch
<santa_> so is ubuntu going to support it officially or something?
<RikMills> I have no clue. Until late last week I had no clue we were even going to get it!
<RikMills> git pushing
<RikMills> Apparently successful
<RikMills> final: akonadi,akonadi-calendar,akonadi-calendar-tools,akonadi-contacts,akonadi-import-wizard,akonadi-mime,akonadi-notes,akonadi-search,akonadiconsole,akregator,aodh,calligra,digikam,gcc-10-cross-ports,grantlee-editor,grub2,grub2-signed,grubzfs-testsuite,kaddressbook,kalarm,kalarmcal,kblog,kcalcore,kcalutils,kcontacts,kdav,kdepim-addons,kdepim-runtime,kf5-kdepim-apps-libs,kf5-messagelib,kgpg,kidentitymanagement,kimap,kio-gdrive,kitinera
<RikMills> ry,kjots,kldap,kleopatra,kmail,kmail-account-wizard,kmailtransport,kmbox,kmime,kmymoney,knotes,kontact,kontactinterface,kopete,korganizer,kpimtextedit,kpkpass,kraft,ksmtp,ktnef,libkf5calendarsupport,libkf5eventviews,libkf5grantleetheme,libkf5gravatar,libkf5incidenceeditor,libkf5ksieve,libkf5libkdepim,libkf5libkleo,libkf5mailcommon,libkf5mailimporter,libkf5pimcommon,libkgapi,masakari-monitors,mbox-importer,murano-dashboard,pim-data-expor
<RikMills> ter,pim-sieve-editor,python-cinderclient,python-ironicclient,python-oslo.upgradecheck,zanshin
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> btw, qt 5.12.8 installed without issue and is running fine here...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-15
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/akademy/status/1250343349208248320
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<santa_> good night everybody
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> gn, santa
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I did yesterday in the night my 1st attempt with frameworks, I got a crash which I'm fixing in KA so I hope to have today:
<santa_> 1. a couple of fixes for KA
<santa_> 2. fw uploaded to the staging PPA
<santa_> I would like to take some time to push to git just in case I broke something XD
<santa_> so I would push the changes tomorrow or so, to kubuntu_focal_backports branches as we agreed
<RikMills> santa_: thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-16
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mamarley> I guess you guys have already heard about https://subdiff.org/blog/2020/the-k-win-ft-project/?  It contains all of those compositor reworks that were supposed to be in 5.18 plus more.  No guarantees, but I'm going to take a stab at packaging that later today.
<RikMills> ah. that is the guy who tries to land major feature stuff late late late in plasma cycle, and gets told no!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2020-April/001277.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 672x775) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QTpPKKqy/file_27735.jpg
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-17
<sitter> the ubiquity slideshow has the old kate icon :((
<sitter> also the slideshows says I get Kontact, but I can only see thunderbird
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sitter it was either fix that, or actually have new qt or pim
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> If not fixed for 20.04 it can be for 20.04.1
<santa_> now that I have all my quarantine logistics solved I think I will have more time to help
<santa_> I have now a proper office
<santa_> and my taxes sorted out XD
<RikMills> santa_: great
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-18
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> RikMills: it seems frameworks 5.59 packaging is done, is it ok to pause the CI or are you doing something with it?
<RikMills> santa_: nope. go ahead now
<santa_> RikMills: hmm, there's a few warnings though, may I upgrade it?
<RikMills> I guess so, if it will ley you. I have not checked
<RikMills> *let
<RikMills> at the moment, getting the CI back to a good state is a thing for post 20.04 for me
<santa_> ok, will do once the do-all git push is done
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-19
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1251911827094634499
<mamarley> Kool, thanKs!
